# The last member to post here is the best ever MHF member:)



## Motorhomersimpson

The last person to post here will go down in history as the best ever member of MHF, so far that's me :lol: :lol:

MHS…Rob 

You will note that if you select the last page on this thread you get 'no topic exists' - No fix can be found, simply select the last-but-one page from the counter top right, i.e. at present the last page is 1318 so select 1317 this will take you to most recent posts.


----------



## gaspode

Don't you mean "was you" there Rob?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Don't you mean "was you" there Rob?


Doh!!!

Oh, it's me again :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay

I suspect this one might go on a bit :roll: 

Its me, for now.........


----------



## gaspode

It's only a matter of time before one of us posts and then locks the thread :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> It's only a matter of time before one of us posts and then locks the thread


You'd better not :wink: otherwise I'll get the hump :lol:

I'm sure there's more than three of us on tonight?

Oh, it's me again :lol: ask my wife I never give up :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## CLS

it must be me at this moment :wink:


----------



## annej

*Re: The last member to post here is the best ever MHF'S memb*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> The last person to post here will go down in history as the best ever member of MHF'S, so far that's me :lol: :lol:
> 
> MHS…Rob


Surely, you cannot be serious :?: :lol: :lol:

Such a kidder (Misery) :lol:

Anne


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Annej said:


> Surely, you cannot be serious


Look young lady I've told you before, I am seroius and please don't call me shirley :lol:

Smee again :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley

Hah no its not its meeeee!

Olley


----------



## spykal

if this is going to run I think it needs something else:-----



Celery has negative calories. It takes more calories to eat a piece of celery than the celery has in it to begin with. 



follow that :lol: if you dare..........it's meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DABurleigh

Just a last post before I pull the big switch and check out of the hotel, which is why I'm still on here as it's coming up to 10am 

Please take my imminent return to Blighty as advance notice that your summer is about to end - it got nice as I left ......

This thread is now locked.

Dave


----------



## olley

Blast don't you guy's ever go to bed!

A gallon of petrol contains more hydrogen than a gallon of hydrogen.

Its Me

Olley


----------



## 88927

Do you count late entries???????????

Oh dear I seem to have snuck in to be the temporary winner (I am sure I will be ousted soon enough though) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Yes you have been ousted Keith :lol: 

Can’t sleep, so,  

apparently, every year about 98% of atoms in your body are replaced.

Safe trip Dave, look forward to your return. 

Smee again :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## TonyHunt

Early bird catches the worm :lol:


----------



## 94055

STOP
Ah well it was worth a try :wink


----------



## 95853

So how do we play?

Oh look I am winning!


----------



## cavaqueen

I like this game can I play too?

cavaqueen


----------



## Minerva

Trouble is you have to keep playing to win!! :roll: 

Are there no rallies on today to keep people busy??

Bill


----------



## Pusser

I'm in with a good cha.....Oh Bugger


----------



## artona

And this is the winning post

NEXT ONE TO POST SMELLS................................


stew


----------



## 94969

I guess we smell then ?



Roy and Helen.


----------



## artona

phew...............open a window shona


----------



## kipperkid

you all still in bed .........?


----------



## artona

Hey this beds full already Kipper


----------



## nukeadmin

lol this may just overtake the awnings thread as most active on the forums 

Oh i'm in front now


----------



## artona

Now, who dares jump in front of the boss

whoops!!


stew


----------



## Minerva

I,ll slipstream the RVs as I am hightailing it down the M62 to Ikea

OPPS went past it


----------



## artona

Come on lets speed this up, I will make it easy for ya, how many post do you reckon it will reach

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

artona said:


> Come on lets speed this up, I will make it easy for ya, how many post do you reckon it will reach
> 
> stew


I dunno :lol:

Smee again :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona

go on ........run a book

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Okay Stew just for you :lol:

[marq=right:ad4de51a41] :read2: [/marq:ad4de51a41]

:lol: :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## artona

Superb Rob, looks like we are playing ping pong here does anyone else fancy a game

whoops back there again

stew


----------



## 94969

anyone for ''Tennis'' :?: 
over to you Stew.   



Roy.


----------



## badger

Did you know.............that on average........3 Britains per year DIE......
through testing 9v batteries on their tongue !! 8O 

It's true........Oh look ........I'm winning........


----------



## DubPaul

blah


----------



## 97993

> And apparently, every year about 98% of atoms in your body are replaced.


 It appears the last 2% remain as brains , :lol: :lol: 
Geo


----------



## artona

Over to you


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Geo said:


> It appears the last 2% remain as brains , :lol: :lol:
> Geo


That made me laugh :wink: :lol: :lol:

Did you know,
Every human spent about half an hour as a single cell.

Smee again :roll:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Did you know,
> Every human spent about half an hour as a single cell.


And there are quite a few who never progressed any further ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Minerva

Thought I would sneak in while everyone is celebrating Englands win

2:0, 2:0, 2:0 Well done




Bill


----------



## 94055

Win? :roll: 
What win?
Have they won?  
Have i won?  
Doh!!!


----------



## 94055

I have won the race :smilecolros: 
So I might as well go to


----------



## 97993

Night Night 
:lol: Geo


----------



## 94055

You know what we are?
The comeback Kings

Right I have spoken to the powers that be.
This is final decision on this post.
One person only is allowed to change the rules and this can happen once only. As I am the person that received this instruction here are the rule changes.

This is the last post to be allowed on here
Any posts after this will be null and void
No one else is allowed to change the rules
If someone does post on here a moderator must remove that said post (This is an insruction that the powers that be told me to pass on to ALLmoderators. He also told me to say do not bother asking him about this as this is a final decision and he will not change his mind)
No matter what attempts anyone makes to flought these laws all of them will be null and void.
If you wish to challenge these rulings well obviously this will go to the highest court in the land(LOOK UP)(He is watching and listening.)He made the ruling and Yes you guessed it NO ONE CAN CHANGE THAT RULING

Well Rob you must concide I WON
Thats how a post can end


----------



## 97993

Sometimes :lol: 
PS dont believe all you read (unless its in the Sun)


----------



## artona

Will try to remember to get around to removing messages steve.Thanks for passing on the messaage

stew


----------



## 88870

Morning all .... 8)


----------



## artona

Morning

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Geo said:


> Sometimes :lol:
> PS dont believe all you read (unless its in the Sun)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Morning :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley

Hi things to believe:

1)The sun
2)Government White papers


Next :lol: 

Olley


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, Do I stand the smallest chance of winning please. I've been unlucky since the day I left the vestry, surely I can't be a loser forever! :roll: :roll: 

Babs


----------



## Minerva

During a brief moment of insnity I thought I was the winner

Bill


----------



## crazylady

Looks like I'm a looser, again!


----------



## 96105

olley said:


> Hi things to believe:
> 
> 1)The sun
> 2)Government White papers
> 
> Next :lol:
> 
> Olley


 you forgot

3. a political manafesto labour/tory a great comic :lol:

saruman
_______________________________________________
let have a beer :!:


----------



## 94055

Doh!!!!


stevercar said:


> Right I have spoken to the powers that be.
> This is final decision on this post.
> One person only is allowed to change the rules and this can happen once only. As I am the person that received this instruction here are the rule changes.
> 
> This is the last post to be allowed on here
> Any posts after this will be null and void
> No one else is allowed to change the rules
> If someone does post on here a moderator must remove that said post (This is an insruction that the powers that be told me to pass on to ALLmoderators. He also told me to say do not bother asking him about this as this is a final decision and he will not change his mind)
> No matter what attempts anyone makes to flought these laws all of them will be null and void.
> If you wish to challenge these rulings well obviously this will go to the highest court in the land(LOOK UP)(He is watching and listening.)He made the ruling and Yes you guessed it NO ONE CAN CHANGE THAT RULING
> 
> Well Rob you must concide I WON
> Thats how a post can end


Why does no one ever believe me?
How have more posts apeared on here?
Moderators do your job or you will have to answer to *The POWERS THAT BE*

:diabloanifire:

Oh well just ignore him like you always do.
I have put a reminder in my diary to visit this post once a year from now.
So .......I am only 1 year old and i will be coming back year after year until.....You know what.:wink: 
I will leave my diary in my will to any survivor with the instruction that they must do the same.


----------



## artona

oooh mate forgot again - its been a long day

stew


----------



## 94055

Even the moderators are cheats!!!!!
What chance have we got?
It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....It's Mine....
This is like being back at school :wink: I used to cheat then when I got lines also. :wink: :roll:


----------



## artona

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: A LINE OF SMILES

stew


----------



## 94055

Stew
For failing to follow the almightys instructions you have been ordered to do 200 lies of:

I will obey the chosen one and delete all incorrect posts
this you must do 100 times and no copy & paste.

When you have finished you must delete all posts after the one I instructed and block any other posts. Then start a new post saying stevercar is the winner.


----------



## artona

Sorry, shona was saying something to me, what did you say

stew


----------



## 94055

Sorry folks but Stew did ask what did you say:
Stew
For failing to follow the almightys instructions you have been ordered to do 200 lines of:

I will obey the chosen one and delete all incorrect posts
this you must do 100 times and no copy & paste.

When you have finished you must delete all posts after the one I instructed and block any other posts. Then start a new post saying stevercar is the winner.


----------



## artona

sorry missed that


----------



## 94055

Sorry folks but Stew did ask what did you say:
Stew
For failing to follow the almightys instructions you have been ordered to do 200 lines of:

I will obey the chosen one and delete all incorrect posts
this you must do 100 times and no copy & paste.

When you have finished you must delete all posts after the one I instructed and block any other posts. Then start a new post saying stevercar is the winner.
And I have sent you a pm 8) 
Also I have added a sensor to this post so if you ignore it you will receiv a 20000000000volt chrge through your pc. 8) 
I have no control over Stews pc so if he receives20000000000volt chrge through his pc then it was not me. Honest He He  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Oh ok Stevecar is the winner

oh no hes not

check mate

can't even make you win steve without outposting you


----------



## crazylady

Hang on a cotton pickin' minute, I aint finished just yet!


----------



## 94055

Ah so crazy lady is a....head in front?
well i will do a sliding tackle and take her legs from under her,,oops excuse me...hope you enjoy the fall and have a happy landing? 
ahh well i enjoyed it anyway.
So I take the lead or is it crazy lady? Excuse me keep still a minute will you..... Yes it is me in the lead. 
CL just popped up for a breather and went a nose in front. But it is okay i am in control now and ...... Oh OK you win how can i resist when you do things like that? AAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excuse me for now I may be back.


----------



## Minerva

Good Morning Losers

and if you are all losers I must be the winner


----------



## crazylady

What fall was that? Don't start the celebrations too soon.


----------



## Minerva

AAH! Caught out thought I would get up early but it seems that some people never go to bed


----------



## 94055

stevercar said:


> Ah so crazy lady is a....head in front?
> well i will do a sliding tackle and take her legs from under her,,oops excuse me...hope you enjoy the fall and have a happy landing?
> quote]
> Do I have to do another sliding tackle? :wink:
> Ok I give in Ladies first
> So You go fist C.L.
> OHPS sorry this makes me first :wink:
> 
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm still here, I haven't been tackled yet. I'm still up and running so to speak. Good try though   


Babs


----------



## Minerva

That's the day working on Beasty over with so I have returned to claim the award for being the best MHF'er ever,

Those that follow now will be 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc,etc,etc

Bill


----------



## crazylady

Hi Bill, Claim what award? I've only just started this, we've a long way to go before it's over! 8) 8) 8) 



Babs


----------



## 94055

8)


----------



## Minerva

77 replies and 777 views not bad :thumbright: 

sorry this will make it 78


----------



## 94055

Thats some clever skill slide skidding like that lanerideruk. :wink: 
Please don't start counting or I will have to get the abacus out  

Babs i slid in before you    

8) 8) 8)


----------



## crazylady

Slid in what? That's such a shame, I'm still up and running. :? :?


----------



## Minerva

Hi Babs
Not too sure what stevecar means either!

oopps knocked you of the top rung again


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

[marq=left:2c63ef1319] :lol: :lol: :lol: [/marq:2c63ef1319]
[marq=right:2c63ef1319] :lol: :lol: :lol: [/marq:2c63ef1319]

smee again :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## 94055




----------



## crazylady

I'm still at the top, again!



Babs


----------



## 94055

Correction!!!
Bottom.....Yep you are at the bottom of the page and now this makes you on top of me  
So ghecco does not scare you? What about spiders?



Steve


----------



## artona

Might have to moderate you Steve  for using terror tactics on a lady

You are warned

stew


----------



## Minerva

Good morning

I think I shall start the day on top \/


----------



## 94055

Ok no spiders
:wink:


----------



## Pusser

....and Pusser wins.....  

(This Topic is now locked - Administrator)

Please do not post anymore as it is past the database size limits.


----------



## 94055

Well if you can see this










then the cheeky ghecco has exceeded the limits


----------



## Minerva

OK Pusser I shall not post anymore until the eight bells chime


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, I'm not scared by creepy crawlies, it's bad loosers that scare me! :roll: 


Babs


----------



## 94055

Good morning Babs
So creepies are out.
I have been warned about terror tactics
   


artona said:


> Might have to moderate you Steve  for using terror tactics on a lady
> 
> You are warned
> 
> stew


So something to say sorry, this is for you   










But im still in front :wink:


----------



## artona

Thats better Steve, we will forget about your terror tactics now.

But seriously

who is going to be responsible for the post that is going to breach the bandwidth of the site. Huh

stew


----------



## 94055

Not me i've just hopped on my bike and getting out of here

Damn theres the










got to go


----------



## 96105

*hi*

hi steve 
you want to slow down you will burn your keyboard
out and hard drive out :lol: :lol: :BIG:

:director:

saruman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Morning all

[marq=left:67d73d5300]mopedsmile:[/marq:67d73d5300]

MHS....Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, Thanks for the flowers, I'm really impressed, all is forgiven! Does that mean I'm front now?


----------



## Drummer

No! But I am!


----------



## crazylady

Hi Drummer, you were. I wondered how long it would take you to jump in.LOL




Babs


----------



## 94055

Thats It I am camped out here now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 97993

Opps!! wrong forum
Geo


----------



## crazylady

Hi Guys, nobodies been on for ages, does that mean I've won?    



Babs


----------



## artona

cor Babs, a whole hour


stew


----------



## 94055

Well the Bear in the tent kept them away for 5hrs!!!
Mmm what can I use next time?
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 





:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

[align=justify:4e22845526]*DO NOT POST ANYMORE THIS THREAD HAS REACHED IT'S BANDWIDTH*[/align:4e22845526]

Shhh don't shout


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

It's rude to shout you know Steve :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Smee again :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Damn moderators :wink:

I hid the signatures but unable to hide the rest :roll: 
If anyone thiks this post will not reach it's bandwidth then:










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## crazylady

There's loads more bandwidth yet!


Babs


----------



## 94055

Yep maybe but the elastic is starting to stretch
:wink: 

Goodnight Babs


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

This post is a mere drop in the ocean compared to what is written on MHF'S everyday, so no need to worry yourself.  

Smee again :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Morning guys, looks like another nice day!!!!!



Babs


----------



## 94055

My Babs
You are up as early as me!!!

Well the bandwidth didn't work :roll: 
What next?
Mmmm
I know i'll just have to hang around a bit










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

You're going to have to stay around for longer than a bit. Love the bear, he's so cute!



Babs


----------



## 94055

Mmm :wink: 
Why hang around when I can come and go










See ya..........Oh no I'm Back :lol: 
See ya..........Oh no I'm Back :lol: 
See ya..........Oh no I'm Back :lol: 
See ya..........Oh no I'm Back :lol: 
See ya..........Oh no I'm Back :lol:

My this is tyring, I may go back to hanging around!!!!


----------



## crazylady

That's me finished for the night. I'll be back at 6.30 am. Night guys!



Babs


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, What's going on, is it just you and me in the final round?



Babs


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs

They are there waiting in the wings so to speak :lol:

I,m just








Still

:wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Mornin'

Just waiting for you lot to tire yourselves out, then I'll pounce in 

Dave


----------



## artona

Just fancied being the 120th poster, who is going to get 150

stew


----------



## 88870

Morning all ..... getting excited ... only 8 working days left after today and i'm off .. whooppeeeeee!


----------



## badger

I hope you're not all in training for this thread........that's cheating........

Its a well documented fact that every hour you jog....puts 1 minute on your life...............this means that at the age of 85........you will have gained another 5 months of living in a nursing home.......at £2000 per month :roll: :roll:


----------



## 99734

*Funny Phone Prank*

Now I seem to be the last - although I suspect not for long :lol:

Funny Phone Prank - Smooth Talker


----------



## 97993

I dont know you might survive for a bit longer ,
Oops knocked you off


----------



## 99734

:lol: :lol: thanks


----------



## crazylady

And still, I keep returning.LOL    



Babs


----------



## 89555

This reminds me of Ebay! just waiting to bid at the right time :like now


----------



## 97993

And then find you lost to a higher bider 8) 
Geo


----------



## artona

what are you all buying, buying, buying :roll: :roll:


----------



## Minerva

I'm 130

Hello Folks, it's a while since I was at the top


----------



## 94055

Now who is watching who?

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 89555

THat's what bidding is all about being tactical


----------



## crazylady

If it's about tactics, mine are done for tonight.


----------



## 94055

Ah Well I will say good morning Babs. As you are usualy the first to post in am.

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

[marq=right:2f4e76b8bd]:lol: [/marq:2f4e76b8bd]

Not a lot of people know this.

A car traveling at a constant speed of 60 miles per hour would take over 48 million years to reach the nearest star (other than our sun), Proxima Centauri. This is about 685,000 average human lifetimes

Who sits and works out these facts...someone with a lot of time on there hands I reckon. :lol:

Not me by the way. :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona

Who sits and works out these facts...someone with a lot of time on there hands I reckon

but should we believe them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew

Its good on the top


----------



## 89555

How much bandwidth are using? Not a lot but is good to share trivia LOL


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, I feel so lazy, I had a lie in today. :roll:


----------



## artona

Look this is getting worrying. If we get to a point where we cannot survive the day without first checking this thread they might classify it as an illegal drug.

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Jackkelly32 said:


> How much bandwidth are using? Not a lot but is good to share trivia LOL


Wise words Jack. :wink: 



carzylady said:


> Morning folks, I feel so lazy, I had a lie in today


Late on parade, will have to think of a punishment. :lol: :lol:



artono said:


> but should we believe them


Yes, but then again, am I a real person or a figment of your imagination...you have now entered the twilight zone...sound on![stream:ea8d733a40]http://faultgame.com/images/twilzone.wav[/stream:ea8d733a40] and refresh the page. 



artona said:


> they might classify it as an illegal drug.


MHF = More Happy Folk, always has been a drug for a lot and for a long time. :wink:  8)

MHS....Rob


----------



## badger

I say.........that must be some car...........I know my old Nissan wouldn't make it..........................

.............By the way did you know that in Great Britain...............an average of 3 people per year.........DIE.......through testing 9 volt batteries ON THEIR TONGUE..........

........zzzzzZZZ*ZZAP*.......


----------



## 97993

I heard it was 9 people using 3 volt batteries
Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :!:


----------



## olley

Motorhomersimpson said:


> [marq=right:a5ecc5927b]:lol: [/marq:a5ecc5927b]
> Not a lot of people know this.
> A car traveling at a constant speed of 60 miles per hour would take over 48 million years to reach the nearest star (other than our sun), Proxima Centauri. This is about 685,000 average human lifetimes
> MHS...Rob


Thats about 24,000,000,000,000 miles at 40MPG thats about 600,000,000,000 gallons which is really silly Rob cause fords don't make a tank that big.

Olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

olley said:


> Thats about 24,000,000,000,000 miles at 40MPG thats about 600,000,000,000 gallons which is really silly Rob cause fords don't make a tank that big.Olley


Ahhh, looks like we have found someone with too much time on their hands, Olley, do you write these thing by chance. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley

[quote="Motorhomersimpson]
Ahhh, looks like we have found someone with too much time on their hands, Olley, do you write these thing by chance. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
MHS...Rob [/quote]

Hi rob i definitely have too much time on my hands, working away here showing ladies how to use tanning machines, I keep offering to rub the accelerator cream in to those had to get to places. :lol:

You would have thought they would jump at the chance (I have been told I have warm hands) but nooooooo  never mind perhaps I will have more luck with my offer of free bikini waxing. :lol:

olley


----------



## 96105

*thread*

hi Is there a deadline on this thread :lol: :lol: opcorn:

:study: :cheers:

saruman


----------



## 97993

No
Geo


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

olley said:


> [quote="Motorhomersimpson]
> Hi rob i definitely have too much time on my hands, working away here showing ladies how to use tanning machines, I keep offering to rub the accelerator cream in to those had to get to places. :lol:
> 
> You would have thought they would jump at the chance (I have been told I have warm hands) but nooooooo  never mind perhaps I will have more luck with my offer of free bikini waxing. :lol:
> 
> olley


Hi olley,

you poor sole, having to put up with all those almost naked females all day, but someone has to do it. :wink: 



saruman said:


> hi Is there a deadline on this thread
> saruman


Nope, do you have to be in bed by a certain time then. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Stew, MHF and this topic is a drug to me   

Rob, hope the punishment isn't too severe, I can't stand pain, I'm a right whimp! :?:


----------



## crazylady

I had to come back on, just so I could be number 150!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

crazylady said:


> *I had to come back on, as I'm 150 years old*


You don't look that old in your picture Babs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
I, Opps I mean Eye has been keeping watch on this post :lol: :lol: 


Motorhomersimpson said:


> Late on parade, will have to think of a punishment. :lol: :lol:


Now then Rob Giving threats to a Lady? I received a warning from Stew for similar :lol: :lol: So come on Stew give Rob a warning or do you moderators stick together :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

your also late on parade...will have to think of a punishment :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96105

hi   
the twighlight zone indeed

my last post :^o :^o give you a chance to use the 

emoticons :lol: 

saruman


----------



## 94055

Hi Rob,
So the twilight zone is yours? VG. You will have to add some tunes to the avatars i post? Or I may work out how you do it and do some of my own?
Hi Ray,Babs,Stew and all the other regulars. This should be called a Chit Chat post :lol: :lol: 

Just a point if you add on the bottom you are at the bottom not the top. :lol: :lol: 
That is unless you have the last post at the top?

Bye for now Footie calling


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, you had me confused with your last post, is it all getting too much for me? :? :? :? BTW I didn't mean about the footie, I understood that part!


----------



## artona

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thats better isn't it Babs, had our daily fix.

Steve

Moderators have our own punishment room where it is very severe mate, you would not want to know, not sure if your stomach could take it, even with you being from Liverpool and all that.

By the way it all depends on how the world is revolving, whether you are Chinese or not or whether Thursday is the last day of the month on whether you are on the top or the bottom if you are at the bottom of the page which coud be seen as the top of the page especially if Dave has put one of his revolving indexes on screen. 
Now do you understand!!! 8O :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Minerva

It seems to me that the only way to stay on top for more than 5mins is to post during the day

or does somebody know better :? :evil: 

Bill


----------



## olley

yeh I think you have had your 5 mins

Olley


----------



## 98585

I'm winnin


----------



## 97993

Im working on an E-bay auto bidding tool, set to keep me on top Howzzzz zat :lol:


----------



## 96105

*thread*

hi this is going to get locked by a mod in a minute :wink: 
WAIT a minute it was started by a mod :!: #-o #-o

ray :jester: :bounce:


----------



## badger

Did you know???..................... :roll: 

................If it wasn't for venetian blinds...............it would be curtains for all of us.................. 8O 

and will the last person out turn the lights off......... :wink:


----------



## artona

cor, I was on top for five hours today, what an acheivement. We need a volunteer to work out how long each person who has posted has spent on top in total for all their posts

first person to work it out gets to post next

stew


----------



## crazylady

Hi stew, on Monday I stayed on top for 13 hours 27 minutes is that a record breaking time for this thread?


----------



## artona

without doubt a record

stew


----------



## 94055

I welcome you to my home page, please feel free to post on here as many times as you like. All postings will be observed and foul language will not be allowed. Moderators are welcome if they play fair :lol: :lol: :lol:



artona said:


> Steve
> Moderators have our own punishment room where it is very severe mate, you would not want to know, not sure if your stomach could take it, even with you being from Liverpool and all that.
> By the way it all depends on how the world is revolving, whether you are Chinese or not or whether Thursday is the last day of the month on whether you are on the top or the bottom if you are at the bottom of the page which coud be seen as the top of the page especially if Dave has put one of his revolving indexes on screen.
> Now do you understand!!! 8O :wink: :roll: :lol: :lol:


Well Stew
I hope you are severly punished, you make the rules up as you go along :wink: 
It is unfare to pick on me becauce I am chinese, was born on a Thursday on the last day of the month and born in Liverpool. I was brought up in the bottom drawer because my mother could not afford a cot. I have an illness that gives me severe headaches when I see any text revolving It is not my fault if I do not understand.
So stop picking on me or I will









Babs
Sorry I have not replied.
I have got to take these moderators to task and set new ground rules. 
As of now Babs you set any punishments related to this post. You have the authority to make any visitor do as you say :wink: The only exceptions are you can not control me (Remember the flowers). You must be kind to members and severe on moderators. He He. Prison here I come :wink: 








Of to


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm tempted to join in, but I don't think I'll bother.... :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

:lol: Hi gerannpasa, nor me :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96105

Motorhomersimpson said:


> :lol: Hi gerannpasa, nor me :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob


 you started it :lol:

ray :wink: my last post on this thread


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Saruman said:


> you started it
> :lol: ray :wink: my last post on this thread


 :wink: you'll be back. :lol:

MHS...Rob  ps was my attempt at being the winner to subtle :wink: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> :lol: Hi gerannpasa, nor me :lol:
> MHS...Rob


Hi, Rob.

Maybe the trick is to check the regular posters are offline, and then add a post?

G-A-P-S - Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Hi, Rob.
> Maybe the trick is to check the regular posters are offline, and then add a post?
> G-A-P-S - Gerald


Hi Gerald, I see what you mean. :lol: :lol:

Morning all, you have it all to yourself today, I'm off to pick up my daughter from Rhyll, so you all have fun while I trek through the middle of Wales. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Minerva

Have a nice trip

Bill


----------



## 94055

Hi All
I have decided to go hidden from now on


gerannpasa said:


> Hi, Rob.
> 
> Maybe the trick is to check the regular posters are offline, and then add a post?
> 
> G-A-P-S - Gerald[/quote
> 
> Rob/Stew
> Do you mean I am not going to jail? I wanted a few days rest and relaxation in one of her majestys finest.
> 
> Well Babs are you not on today?


----------



## geraldandannie

D'oh! I hoped that no one would notice since it disappeared of the 'latest ten posts' section.

'Tis but a silly thread :roll:

G-A-P-S - Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, Sorry to say I'm still here. or should that be I'm happy to be here! :?


----------



## artona

Oohh Babs thank goodness, we were all getting really worried. Do you think you could ensure you post by no later than 5am so we know you are alright. Please do not tell Steve or he will be annoyed that I am making up rules as I go along :lol: but you know it is only my caring nature. Must pop off now and drink this cup of coffee shona has made me. Its important she knows I am grateful I am :lol: :lol: :lol: 



stew


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, Thanks for allowing me to set the punishments for this topic, but how could I punish anyone that joins in this thread. Everyone one is so friendly, even if I do get slated. How could I forget the flowers!
Hi Stew, Sorry to worry you, you are really caring. I'll try and do better next time!


----------



## Minerva

This is my last chance this weekend to be top, please leave me there until Sunday night when I will be able to fight back  

A good weekend to you all, the sun just shone for a minute at Blackpool so there is hope of a nice weekend for the rest of the country 

Bill

Be setting off to Derbyshire in a couple of hours.


----------



## badger

.you see........its a bit like seeing a button that has a sign over it that says.......*do not press*................well!!...you have to don't you .......:wink:

I too am off now for a weekend.............just local.........to me anyhow.

My internet is down at home so cant post over the weekend anyway so I may as well bugger off!!!!

(sorry lanerideruk)


----------



## 94055

crazylady said:


> Hi Steve, Thanks for allowing me to set the punishments for this topic, but how could I punish anyone that joins in this thread. Everyone one is so friendly, even if I do get slated.


Hi Babs,
The reason is you are such a level headed person and can be trusted to be fair. Do not let them slate you give them a punishment. Moderators are only moderate by definition. So we need someone of a higher class(You). :wink: 
I know a lot of you are away for the weekend and I am stuck at home, Still working on Jan to take a drive down to Peak, No luck so far but fingers crossed. If not I will carry on being a total - - - - and will look out for some interesting avatars. :lol: :lol: 
Have a nice weekend all of you.


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, thanks for your faith in me for being level headed. I'm sure others will have doubts your sentiment, Drummer in particular.LOL Talking of whom, I'm going with him to the Peak meeting tomorrow, but only for the day, I'll be back later. Shame you wont be coming as well, it sounds like it'll be a good day!


----------



## 97291

OK I have been watching this for days it may be my chance to go top as everyone is going away this weekend :wink: :wink: 

Vince


----------



## 94055

Goodnight
By the way Babs do a proper check of times :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

lanerideruk said:


> This is my last chance this weekend to be top, please leave me there until Sunday night when I will be able to fight back
> 
> A good weekend to you all, the sun just shone for a minute at Blackpool so there is hope of a nice weekend for the rest of the country
> 
> Bill
> 
> Be setting off to Derbyshire in a couple of hours.


Sorry Bill, you didn't last long :lol: , have a great weekend away and thanks for the "nice trip" comment earlier :wink: 



sharbul said:


> OK I have been watching this for days it may be my chance to go top as everyone is going away this weekend
> 
> Vince


Vince, I don't think your plan worked very well :lol: :lol: :lol:



Stevercar said:


> Rob/Stew
> Do you mean I am not going to jail? I wanted a few days rest and relaxation in one of her majestys finest.


You wouldn't want to go there Steve, they make you sow mail bags and you have empty your own.. :!: :!: :!:



Badger said:


> I too am off now for a weekend.............just local.........to me anyhow


Have a good weekend Badger, you can live without the tinternet for that long I'm sure. :lol:



crazylady said:


> Hi folks, Sorry to say I'm still here. or should that be I'm happy to be here!


I'm happy, so don't be sorry :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055




----------



## crazylady

Morning folks! Sorry Steve, havi got my timimgs wrong? I was off the day they did maths at achool.LOL Off the the Peak rally today, but I'll return later, have a good day while I'm away.


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs
Not sure as I have not checked, just did it to see if you would do a recount :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, had to join in sometime.
Worth a try I suppose!!


----------



## crazylady

Goodnight folks, I've had a fantastic day at the Peak District rally. I'm now back, you don't get rid of me that easily.LOL


----------



## 94055

I will post and Rob will be along soon.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Stevercar said:


> I will post and Rob will be along soon.


Can't disappoint you Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:



tokkalosh said:


> Well, had to join in sometime.
> Worth a try I suppose!!


Hi tokkalosh,

Nice to see you joining in with us all, welcome to the site by the way. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Rob,
Have just paid my subscription - spending so much time on here thought I should contribute and it is better than the tele!!
So now do I deserve to win?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks Rob,
> Have just paid my subscription - spending so much time on here thought I should contribute and it is better than the tele!!
> So now do I deserve to win?


Hi tokkalosh,

Your right of course :wink: MHF is better than most of what's on tv 

So do you deserve to win, everyone does, just have to be last the person on this thread :lol: :lol:

It's Smee again. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Mmmm a bit of trickery here
Hello by the way tockalosh :n00b: Welcome to MHF
Sorry answer is no, not this time by all means try again :wink: 
Well Rob explain that one you posted 


Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi tokkalosh,
> 
> Nice to see you joining in with us all, welcome to the site by the way.
> 
> MHS...Rob


Before he did??????????
Mystic Rob :lol: :lol: 
We had a good afternoon at Riversdale by the way Rob ccasion5:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

golden rule :wink: always read *all* posts before comment :wink: :lol: :lol: look back you will see tokkalosh had already posted. :wink: :roll:



Stevercar said:


> We had a good afternoon at Riversdale by the way Rob


Is that by the river by any chance :lol: glad you had a good day, I also had a good day...shopping, okay, I dropped my wife and her sister at a big shopping mall in Bristol.

I kindly told them "take as much time as like, I'll wait in the van" kettle on, TV on for the football, fairly quite corner of the huge car park, it's a hard life but someone has to do it. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Whoops
You may know as Peak meet Kands,M&d etc. Too much on so decided to drive down and suprise them. Wish we had taken M/home, hated the drive back.
Goodnite mate.

Steve


----------



## artona

It was nice to see you both Steve, thanks for making the trip. M&D said you were trying to reach me, I will pm you my number for future reference.

Not trying to rub it in but you missed a great bbq. Lanerideruk not only makes the best home-made wine and cherry brandy he is also a superb cook. For four hours he slaved over he hot charcoal.

Not that he is the best MHF member, we all know who currently holds that title. (t least for a few moments).

It was also nice to see Drummer, Crazylady and Mr Ed Crazylady who also visited us during the day.

stew


----------



## crazylady

I just had to do it, this is the 200th post for this thread. Yeah!


----------



## artona

I noticed when I posted the 199. Nearly did a double post but glad I left it for you

stew


----------



## 94055

Morning All


tokkalosh said:


> Thanks Rob,
> Have just paid my subscription - spending so much time on here thought I should contribute and it is better than the tele!!
> So now do I deserve to win?





Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi tokkalosh,
> Your right of course :wink: MHF is better than most of what's on tv


For anyone that misses tv whilst on MHF, I have given you both on this tv set










8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the tv Stevercar.  
Off to Tenby later to watch some sailing and rowing - hopefully can find a good parking spot and have coffee too.
Won't watch tv though, not got it sorted for 12volt yet. :?


----------



## crazylady

Hi Stew, thanks for leaving the 200th posting to me, you're such a gentleman!


----------



## phoenix

hi all.......er.....whats this post about.... :? :? 

Haha
Lyn


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Could we have a subject for this post?
No!!!!!
Oh ok then.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Lyn,

nice to hear from you, last we met was Shepton quite a while ago.

Hi Steve,

not sure what your on about, you know the "subject for this post" as you have posted here enough. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## mauramac

Right...as the ONLY holder of any kind of MEDAL on the SITE....I do declare that its ME....I AM THE WINNER...YEA YEA YIPPEE. 

Are you all happy for me????

Oh NO, don't answer, no don't, oh bugger 8O 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Oh NO, don't answer, no don't, oh bugger


Why.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Minerva

Hello

:roll: :roll: 

Bill


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Bill,

enjoyed your weekend then  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi All
First time on this post what is it all about?

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Come on Steve, please explain yourslef, I'm confused. :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi Rob
Bit confused myself


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Okay Steve, we''ll agree to be confused together then :lol: :lol: 

Not a lot of people know this.

"Clouds fly higher during the day than the night."

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

well if not a lot know it, can you name them then?

Should we start a question and answer for a while?
If yes give the first question.
We could also start playing noughts and crosses?

I could as I thought start another post saying
The last person that lists on this post must also post on "This is the last post" and then the last post would be on "This is the last post" as the last post is on "This is the last post" then that post would be the winner. I thought about it and came to the conclusion that too many dogs might visit due to there being a lot of posts and then the post might become very wet. With very wet posts on the post it would become very slippy and with that the last person to post might slip off. :wink: 
Phew!!!
Talking about off
I am off
See you Rob and All
ps
I look forward to reading the replies to this post as the last post was costantly saying post and post was mentioned quite a lot of times on this post................................................post a reply. Doh, no don't :lol: :lol: 
I am not going there again
Goodnight.


----------



## 97993

Instead of post, why cant we have stakes, that would keep the veggies off this steak and then i could stake my claim to being the last stake on here, Pepper Sauce anyone :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Okay you last two posters, please could we speak in English as I have no idea what your on about :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Sorry Geo, the penny has just dropped... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

There's some strange people around :roll: 

G


----------



## 94055

Are we nearly there yet?

Noooooo don't answer Doh!!!!!

Morning all 
Mmmm no Babs yet? Late again tut tut.


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, It's to early in the day to start questions and answers, besides which It's Monday morning, which means I'm looking after Harry my grandson all day. He's only 6 months old, so he needs all my attention. Sorry have to go, he needs his grandma!


----------



## mauramac

Damn and Blast....you Swine :bad-words: :

:leftfighter1: ROB MHS :rightfighter5:

You're Dead, so you can't play anymore.

I WIN AGAIN

:wav:


----------



## olley

Hi measured from the centre of the earth Ecuador has the highest mountain in the world.

Amazing what you learn watching football on the telly. Pity its not about football, 22 grown men kicking a ball and each other, whats that all about?

Olley


----------



## mauramac

Right.....

Can I offer all you lovely people a nice piece of Cadbury's Chocolate :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Gone on you know you want a bit, its LOVERLY, mmmm yum yum


----------



## badger

Hellooooo....................I'll decline the chocolate ta!............but hey........
......it's such a loverly morning...........

such a great morning for sticking a cucumber through someones letterbox and shouting........."the Martians are coming".......... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hmmm. Methinks I'll pass on the choccy too. I've got enough things going wrong with this weary old body thank you very much.

Badger - you weren't Ken Dodd in a previous life, were you?

G


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

olley said:


> Pity its not about football, 22 grown men kicking a ball


Hi Olley, it wasn't just the ball they were kicking last night, taking chunks out of each other.. :lol: :lol:



mauramac said:


> Gone on you know you want a bit, its LOVERLY, mmmm yum yum


Hi Maura, resorting to bribery now are we :lol: :lol:



badger said:


> such a great morning for sticking a cucumber through someones letterbox and shouting........."the Martians are coming"..........


 :lol: :lol: ....badger, only you could come up with something like that.... :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Minerva

Yes, the weekend was good and it kept me away from this silly posting, but I.m back on top

Bill


----------



## geraldandannie

lanerideruk said:


> but I.m back on top
> Bill


Not for long :wink:

G


----------



## crazylady

Good night guys, It doesn't last long being on top.LOL


----------



## 97993

Your Right
IT MUST STOP HERE
maybe not :roll: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## geraldandannie

If you say so, Geo :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi everthing around you was once part of a star.

Olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Olley,

would that have something to with this then. :-k 

If you went out into space, you would explode before you suffocated because there's no air pressure.

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

:confused2:


----------



## olley

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Olley,
> would that have something to with this then. :-k
> If you went out into space, you would explode before you suffocated because there's no air pressure.
> MHS...Rob


Common misconception Rob, you wouldn't explode, as I believe the russians rather gruesomely proved when they had a catastrophic decompression incident a few years ago in one of their space craft.

Which put's me back in the lead YES!!!!

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Olley. Informative, and takes you to the top of the tree too!

Oh :?

Sorry

G


----------



## 94055

Hi Rob 
You thought I was confused last night? Ah Well!!!!!!


----------



## artona

HI Steve

so that you are not confused anymore mate there is considerable pressure from your outer organs upon your inner organs, the gravitation pull equal to 98.9999 millibars keeps your outer organs from inploding upon your inner organs at a rate of 5m squared based on the pie theory. Take gravity and the pressures away and you get a spectacular inpolosion similar to a red sky in the morning - what usually follows is not nice.

stew
(disclaimer - the above film is based on loose facts all of which have been changed by the author)

the only thing that you should not be confused about now steve is that if no-one has posted since i posted this, then i am top boy)


----------



## crazylady

Morning guys, I guess I'm top again, but not for long!


----------



## artona

Are you always right about everthing Babs (about not being on top for long :lol: :lol:  ).

Please don't answer that otherwise I will not be on top

stew


----------



## Minerva

Some people do switch on early don't they, I've been up since 5 but I need a couple of hours to get my thoughts together  

GOOD MORNING Everyone

Bill


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Not sure what happened 8O 
So good morning


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning everyone.

Hey Steve - take a deep breath. The sun's shining, it's the summer, and it looks like the air pressure is going to be around 1020 mb - looking good for the weekend


----------



## artona

morning steve

whats happened is we are turning the thread into an investigation into the very origons of the world. Maybe if we all put our heads together we can rewrite Newtons law of gravitational pull :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## badger

Hey Artona..........congratulations, as the last member to post on here, you are now the..............*Doh!! * Sorry...........


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Maybe if we all put our heads together we can rewrite Newtons law of gravitational pull


It's probably about time we did. Since we're all getting obese (according to the popular media), the total mass of the earth must be increasing. So although the gravitational effect on us will be the same (albeit our higher mass will weigh down on our tootsies more), surely the total effect of the earth on, say, other heavenly bodies, must vary. Mustn't it?

Gerald


----------



## 97993

Nah Sorry mate ,whatever is was that got consumed to make us heavier was already on the Earth so no gain at all
The one exception is of course *MARS BARS *if you *BELIVE!!!*
What a clever play on words if I do say so myself :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley

Hi weigh yourself during the day as the suns gravitational pull will make you very slightly lighter. :lol: even better when there is a spring tide, you get the benefit of both the sun and moon.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

But wouldn't it also pull the scales off the floor slightly? Therefore the differential force between the body (i.e. ME) and the scales will be the same?

I'm confused :?


----------



## olley

Hi gerannpasa, you have a greater mass than the scales so I think you would still see a difference.

Mind you their going to be some set of scales :lol: I am waiting for DAB to calculate the actual weight loss, as thats totally beyond me. I would guess a gramme or two?

Olley

Top again :lol:


----------



## 97993

A Dab of what?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

A bucket filled with earth would weigh about 5 times more than the same bucket filled with the substance of the sun. 

However, the force of gravity is so much greater on the sun that a man weighing 150 pounds on our planet, would weigh 2 tons on the sun.

Smee again :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley

Hi Rob, sorry your wrong!!!

The bucket would melt before you filled and so would you. :lol: 

Top again

olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oh..burger, shot down in flames again :lol: by the way how do you know I'm wrong, have you tried it? :lol: 

Smee again 

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley

Hi rob, don't need to put a loaded gun to my head and pull the trigger to know it will blow my brains out......................or will it hmmmmmmmmm maybe I should try it. :lol: 

Top again

olley


----------



## annej

Shirley, Do you realise that you have created a "monster" 

What's our vector, Victor? (Frankenstein) 

Smee, 

Anne


----------



## 94055

Hi All 
Been a bit tied up but back again

So if the gravitational pull was all wrong, we may have a few funny things happen.

A balloon that does not rise?










Your heaviest part of the body squashed into the ground?










Your heaviest part of the body expanding?










Or would we all just go mad?










Or will this post end up like this?

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

This is the most surreal thread I've ever come across.

Maybe it's the start of a worm hole into another dimension, and we occasionally see into the future in the Xarqanish galaxy. Which probably explains some of the posts.

Gerald (with one foot firmly planted in the present)


----------



## 94055

Gerald 
If you could please translate, I am not of this world I am from the Xarqanish galaxy far far away from your land. The surreal thread has got me doing things I would not normaly do. It has me going on about post and posts with no real reason for saying post and then stake and stake I can't either stop saying post Doh I mean steak ?????? Or did I????

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

annej said:


> Shirley, Do you realise that you have created a "monster"
> 
> What's our vector, Victor? (Frankenstein) Smee, Anne


Anne :lol: :lol:

Captain Oveur: Joey, do you like movies about gladiators? 
:lol: :lol:



Stevercar said:


> Hi All
> Been a bit tied up but back again


Hi Steve, I don't think here is the best place to talk about your fantasy's :lol: :lol: :lol:



gerannpasa said:


> This is the most surreal thread I've ever come across.
> 
> Maybe it's the start of a worm hole into another dimension, and we occasionally see into the future in the Xarqanish galaxy.


What you mean Gerald, we're only just getting started, put your sound on and refresh the page :lol: :lol:

[stream:734770bbcc]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/x-filess.wav[/stream:734770bbcc]

Smee again

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald
> If you could please translate, I am not of this world I am from the Xarqanish galaxy


IMPOSTER!!!

Everyone knows that the kind and friendly peoples of the Xarqanish galaxy can speak any language know to organism, and several that aren't. I suspect that you, Stevecar, are actually [email protected]'_^|[email protected]! (pronounced Shtiv, hence your clever pseudonym), from the planet FPhRiganarth. Your forum antics are well known to us earth people, and we treat you with courtesy, but suspicion.

Gerald (pronounced dchcvkdg in my dialect)


----------



## geraldandannie

WTF????

:lol: :lol: :lol: - sound already on

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok I have been found out I know every language and I am not happy with your second sentence thrice removed from within the inner parts of your post Doh
Did you say Orgasim or organism?
The last one sounds like an advert Organs r Him
My isn't life boring!!!!!!!!!

*No*
Because I am
Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,










Should this be my new signature Avatar?
Before you say it the Liverpool ensign stays :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Whoops Hi Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve

you do get carried away don't you, or should that be, they're coming to carry you away. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Ha Ha
Goodnight all/Rob

Tireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddd ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZDoh :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi in the middle of a black hole there is a singularity, if we fell in with our motorhomes/RV's we would become one with them.

One second thoughts if you fell in with britney spears...............................

Heavy stuff hey.

Top again

Olley


----------



## annej

http://blogfiles.wfmu.org/KF/0509/nap/01_-_Napoleon_XIV_-_Theyre_coming_to_take_me_away_ha-haaa.mp3

I think you will find it is "They're coming to take me away ha ha"


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Yes your right Shirley, but it would not fit properly.

That's a big file in your link, broadband users only I think...funny though :lol: :lol: 

olley,

You've been watching to much Star Trek, get back to those scantly dressed females. :lol: :lol:

Smee again  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Smee again
> MHS...Rob


Not for long :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Gerald go to bed :lol: :lol: 

Smee again  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh, all right. 'Nite. Thought I'd feed you the line. 

'Tis a silly game, and I'm not playing any more (until you're not looking, that is 8O )

Gerald


----------



## annej

Goodnight Shirley :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 96105

*post*

hi 
8O blimey / been away :!: and this thread still going :!:

:tomcat:

saruman
___________________________________________________
lets..... :arrow: go


----------



## artona

Thought you would get on early did you Saruman. Eat my dust........................Now where are my goggles :lol: 

stew


----------



## 96105

hi artona

you know what they say.. the early bird catches the worm.

:thumbright: brushteeth :laughing9: 

now to work :roll: :roll: :wink: 

RAY
__________________________________________________
LETS GO :arrow:


----------



## artona

you got it


stew


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, looks like another nice day! :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Indeed it does, even down here in the smog 8O 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning Campers


olley said:


> Hi in the middle of a black hole there is a singularity, if we fell in with our motorhomes/RV's we would become one with them.
> One second thoughts if you fell in with britney spears...............................
> Heavy stuff hey.
> Top again
> Olley


Olley
I have enough problem talking about posts and steaks and now you bring spears into here!!!!!!!! Oh I think I am going MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!
If I ended up falling into the black hole with her, with my luck I would land on the spear. Ouch!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Hi Ray Stew Babs and uncle tom cobbly and all

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## badger

ERR.......Hello............hello................anyone there..............

Nope its me again....... :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Afternoon folks, Yoiu've lost me with all this talk of black holes.'im indoors says that where I should be anyway! :? :? :?


----------



## 96105

*back*

hi all
back from work  here we go :arrow:

ray
__________________________________________________--
are we nearly there yet :!:


----------



## 94055

Isn't life strange!!!!!
Do not believe all you read or here there may be more to it than you think. Read between the lines check all details. Look at the content and if I am to blame read it again.
One has to do what one has to do

White coats are for doctors so I will not wear one :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Red coats are for butlins oops little red riding hood. Can you explain why riding?
Fur coats are for /?.;;~~'';/'[[?l;l;/l;

Have I convinced you yet? Yep I am not mad I only act it!!!!!
Give a false sence of security and then ~~~~~~~~~~~~~>::::::::::
Why do we have to live close together? 
I don't know what are you asking me for?

Well that has got a few of you thinking :lol: :lol: 
Remember look at all of the facts

Well that wasted ten minutes got to go now see you later

Me


----------



## badger

8O 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

badger said:


> 8O 8O


badger, I agree 8O 8O

MHS...Rob


----------



## 97993

I agree totaly


----------



## spykal

Anyone seen Alice :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley

Hi, just a thought, if you fell in with Britney spears and Naomi campbell your could become 'one' with both of them at the same time 8O 

My hands are trembling

Top again

Olley


----------



## 94055

I agree


----------



## 94055

Hang on a minute, why am I agreeing?
I only say it is me if I am asked to.
Sorry I apologize!!!!!!!

I wish I knew Morse code as well as pusser Mmmmmm

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## 96105

*not!*

hi arrr!!
motorhomes you carnt beat it


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> I wish I knew Morse code as well as pusser Mmmmmm


Or even semaphore :lol:

Ooo - am I top again?

Gerald


----------



## 97993

Did you know that if Woopie Goldburg marries the french actor Gerrard Du-pe du she will be known as Woopi Du-pe du


----------



## olley

Hi Geo, brothers garage had probs. with the card reader last week, after changing it and still no go VOSA suggested covering it in tin foil as they reckon extraneous radiation was the cause, when that didn't work they were told to put 5 layers of tin foil around it. 

Even though brother was eating the carpet by this time his boss still went and bought some, needless to say it didn't make any difference.
They eventually replaced the computer and card reader which sorted it.

Olley

Top again


----------



## tokkalosh

Are we all mad :lol:


----------



## olley

Err lets see now, if we are all mad then we would think we were all sane, so it would be the odd sane person that was mad.

top again

Olley


----------



## spykal

Hi olley

If I had a hammer I'd hammer in the morning I'd hammer in the evening ... all over this land, I'd hammer out danger I'd hammer out a warning 

and I would fix the garden fence


----------



## geraldandannie

Madness (and sanity, for that matter) are all relative (and I've got some mad relatives - boom boom). It's an analog value, which means it varies from 0% to 100%, 0% being jolly sane, and 100% being barkin' mad.

It is only by some subjective 'level' that we judge people as mad. How far along the madness scale is "eccentric"? How far along the continuum do you have to be before they come and lock you up? One mane's sane is another man's March Hare. One man's Gordon Brown is another man's George W. Bush.

So Olley's sort of right, in a slightly mad, slightly sane sort of way.

And he's also not top any more.


----------



## crazylady

Morming guy, What's this, nobody online yet?


----------



## artona

geranpassa got up 9 minutes into the day to post Babs :lol: No seriously we have a gentlemans agreement not to post each day before you do. So now we will find out who all the gents are :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

Ooooopppppsssss


----------



## 94055

Statement from the Mad show:

It is with great regret that we have to announce that the conference and exhibition scheduled to be held at Earls Court has now been cancelled.
Whilst considerable expenditure has been made in marketing the event, the take up of tickets and sponsorship has rendered the event totally unviable. Accordingly we have taken professional advice and have been advised that we should take steps to liquidate the company.
The company does not have sufficient funds to place the company into creditors' voluntary liquidation and therefore we, as directors, have placed Field Seymour Parkes (Solicitors) in funds, to issue a petition to wind up the company. We would expect the petition to be heard in 6-8 weeks and clearly it will not be opposed.
The directors repeat their sadness at having to take this action as substantial funds have been invested into the company. Thank you to everybody who has supported us throughout the project and we hope that the little we have done could one day *make a difference

Well this lot are Mad no more.

It looks like it is just me

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## olley

Hi whilst you don't have to be mad to own a M/H or to post on here it helps enormously if you are.

Top again

Olley


----------



## 97993

Hi Olly


> as they reckon extraneous radiation was the cause


I take it your bros Garage is near the milky way then, you couldnt make it up could you
Geo
Top Man


----------



## olley

Hi geo, what amazes him is the amount of time this was being developed,(7 years?) the time it was apparently on test in some garages for over a year, and yet nearly every week its updated in some way.

top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

Hi Stew, thanks for telling me about the, 'gentlemans agreement' It's so nice to know there are still some gentleman about. On the positive side I wouldn't rely on me being the first to post, but the thought is there and appreciated. That takes me to the top again, till the next person posts!


----------



## 99630

Need to get my £10 subscription money's worth. Server space is very cheap now anyway


----------



## 97993

Correct that is why we are using 7 year old equipent as it was bought in at the begining,all we can do is keep shoveling the coal on :lol: 
anyway we stand a chance of being locked out of this thread for making sense,over to you Steve :lol: 
Geo


----------



## olley

Nano technology is the next little thing.

top again

Olley


----------



## artona

you're off Olley

stew


----------



## olley

Funny I can't smell a thing. (perplexed of ipswich)

top again

Olley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

:lol: :lol: :lol: you lot really do make me laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Smee again.

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

*snow its not*








*Only 181 days to Christmas*


----------



## olley

Hi spykal are you looking for some nano particles with that magnifying glass?

top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

Sorry guys, I'm top again!


----------



## 94055

Nano Nano

Mork I believe?
Now he was mad!!!!!!! M*indy*, Wassssss shhhheeeee a BABE (*What* No heart avatars?)

Did you know of Ken Dodds butty mines?
He was mad

Freddie Star
Him also

Me
Nope
Not me
I'm Insane 
But not mad

Insanity.....Now there is a word. Lets break it down to evaluate.

*I
n
s
a
n
i
t
y*

Yep that is Insanity


----------



## tokkalosh

Leave off Spykal - that sort of information is just not necessary - just let me know when it is all over :reindeer:


----------



## spykal

stevercar said:


> Me
> I'm Insane
> 
> Yep that is Insanity


On balance I think I prefer insanity :hathat36: to insanitary ottytrain3: ....*now wash your hands*


----------



## badger

I don't think we're mad..........just frivolous............

I'm off tomorrow to Blaneau Ffestiniog.......if you're in the area pop and see us. Its a Village western weekend Sat and sun on the OLD rugby grounds.

In the meantime......I'm It. :lol:


----------



## 97993

What is mean about this time what has time done to you :?: 
my turn :lol:


----------



## 96105

*im back*

hi Im back :lol: diesel up ready to go cc site
no more posts on here while i am away :lol: :wink:

* this thread is now locked* \/

:sign3: :^o :^o :^o :^o :^o :lol:

RAY bye,


----------



## 94055

Help i'm going to crash

Nano Nan Na Cough splutter N Cough splutter Nan Cough splutter Nano Cough splutter Cough splutter Cough splutter 









*BANG!!!!!!!!*



spykal said:


> stevercar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> I'm Insane
> 
> Yep that is Insanity
> 
> 
> 
> On balance I think I prefer insanity :hathat36: to insanitary ottytrain3: ....*now wash your hands*
Click to expand...

Spykal or even all of you have you seen this? Watch for a while as it does get better :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mmmmmmmmmmm 10% of posts related to views still. Well, well still popular then?

Someone has pinched my cat & mouse avatar
Arrrrrgggggghhhhhh
I well, I must be nice , I must be nice, I must be *mice*, I must *kill mice*. :lol:

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## 96105

*THREAD*

HI

TOTAL LUNACY :sign4: :crazy: :lol: :lol:

SARUMAN


----------



## 94055

Hi Ray
Have a nice time mate, Stuck at home    

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Stuck at home
> Steve


We can tell :roll:

Gerald


----------



## TonyHunt

Tell what?


----------



## geraldandannie

He's stuck at home :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald
I was stuck on that other post talking to myself :wink: 
Back soon unless????????


----------



## geraldandannie

Big Brother's finished now, so I can give you my full and undivided on t'other computer upstairs in the study. Posh, ain't I?

These threads do get a bit sticky, don't they?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> These threads do get a bit sticky, don't they?
> 
> Gerald


Sorry Gerald Youv'e stumped me?
Wow i've been stumped.

I take it my Blog is out of the question then?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Rob, Babs,Lanerider etc etc 
Has everyone gone?


----------



## geraldandannie

It rather depends on what the question is. You blog may be in the question, it's hard to say, really, without knowing the question.

I was a bowler (and rather fine slip fielder), not a wicket keeper, so stumping's not my game. However, you were stuck on the other thread, hence it being sticky.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald
What question?
Only joking :lol: :lol: 
I see what you mean by sticky.
Not many on here tonight and I will have to go to bed now as I am up early. So goodnight Gerald and all.

Back soon

I will probably be Mad or Insane again, who knows.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Farewell, old chum. Enjoy your kip. I'll be here or hereabouts for a while yet :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> Hi Ray
> Have a nice time mate, I'm stuck at the mental home    Steve


This explains a lot Steve.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS..Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi Rob & All
Did I say that? :lol: :lol: 
Nice one :wink:

Did you know

Mental Health
Maintaining a balance
One in four of us will have some sort of mental health problem in their life. This means there are millions of people in Britain who are either encountering problems themselves or know someone else who is experiencing them.
Wow that means every for houses, as you live at no 4 it is you Doh!!! Me as well!!!!!!
Achieving a balance
We all have to deal with traumatic events from time to time - it's part of life - but as unique individuals we each have different ways of coping. While some of us have the capacity to overcome these events easily, others may find them more of a challenge.

Oh enough of this copy & paste.......Read it for yourselves *if you dare *:wink: 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/mental_health/index.shtml

Did you know a pig is one of the cleanest animals?
It's just the mud that is dirty :lol:

Do you know what if you have a bit of spare time just try reading this post from the beggining. I now believe the 1 in 4 rule is way off mark if you own a Motorhome/RV. It is more like 1 in 1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

You are severely moderated Steve for going off topic. This thread is in the jokes and Trivia section of the forum. Your last post is far too deep for this section or for this time of the most. :lol: Your punishment is to ensure you have a fantastic time in your motorhome within the next ten days.

My apologies to Babs for posting before her but I had to jump in quickly. Anyone else posting prior to Crazylady will off course know what it means.

stew


----------



## crazylady

Morning guys, hope I didn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## 94055

Nope


artona said:


> My apologies to Babs for posting before her but I had to jump in quickly. Anyone else posting prior to Crazylady will off course know what it means.
> 
> stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Anyone else posting prior to Crazylady will off course know what it means.
> stew


Is it punishment?? Is it being beaten with a Fiamma awning winder to within an inch of your life??

Gerald (setting his alarm for tomorrow 8O )


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> I now believe the 1 in 4 rule is way off mark if you own a Motorhome/RV. It is more like 1 in 1 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Especially if you try reading this thread from the beginning. Either that, or you need to get out more. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

What's going on? Noboddy's been on this thread since 7.44. Just thought I'd make amends.


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs
Too busy on other threads see
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16286-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Its as mad as this one.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, thanks for that, but I read it before I came back to this topic.


----------



## klubnomad

Have I missed something?

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

Hi Dave
Duno.....What have you seen? :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## klubnomad

Hi Steve

I see dead people.

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> Hi Steve
> I see dead people.
> Dave


You an undertaker, Dave?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Dave 


656 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I see dead people.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


You must of seen me a few times? :lol: :lol:



> You an undertaker, Dave?
> 
> Gerald


Gerald
Please do not ask personal questions :wink:
Your homework for the next hour is:
How many proffessions see dead people?    
Oh and by the way. He is an overtaker.
Logic.....
Every time he answers you he overtakes you on this post :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice logic, Steve.

Just come back on after watching the footy (get in there, you Germans!).

Seeing dead people:
Undertakers
All people in hospital
Fire fighters
Police
Members of the armed forces
Victims of accidents
Murderers
Families

In fact, just about anyone can see dead people. I haven't seen too many, thank God.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald
Now that took about 10mins not 1hour Tut Tut.
Well guess how long it took me?
1 Second everyone :wink: 
Did you say the Germans are coming?
Quick everyone to the shelters.....And put your towels out on the beds before you leave.


----------



## crazylady

That's it for tonight guys, this sad g*t is off to watch the telly for a while. 'Night!


----------



## 94055

I have had too much to drink.....oooppppssss
Got to get a life.......................
Time for ................................OOOOOOOOOOOOOpppppppppppppppssssssssssssssssss


----------



## olley

Ah there you are steve, been looking for you, is this a joke?

Top again

Olley


----------



## 97993

This is the first time ive been here and not left a post :roll:


----------



## 94055

Hello Rob
Sorry you are controlled by some other afterlife so I will not make the agony last any longer
Goodnight

Steve


----------



## olley

Steve is it a joke?

Top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

Hi olley, you were top, that's me now!


----------



## geraldandannie

Wrong. :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Morning guys, whatever you're planning on doing, have a good time and enjoy!


----------



## 94055




----------



## Pusser

Loks like I am the last 8)


----------



## artona

Hi Steve 

If you are not planning anything get yerself down to Huntingdon, the waters great.

Pusser,

Not for long you are not

stew


----------



## 94055




----------



## 94055

Hi Stew
Wish we could mate, hope your not too cramped with all them big boys :lol: 

Steve


----------



## artona

Just Keith and Sharon at the moment but when the others arrive- I will have to watch out :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

I thought Olley was there?


----------



## crazylady

What's happening guys, nobody has been on here since Steve posted at 8.27 this morning. Does it mean this has been forgotten? Does that mean I'm The best MHF member? I doubt it, but worth a try!


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Does that mean I'm The best MHF member? I doubt it, but worth a try!


Nah. Worth a try, I suppose.

The sun's been shining - I huess everyone's beem out and about.


----------



## 94055

Ah well Babs I now hold the longest post.
This will never be beaten :lol: :lol: :lol: 


8) 8) 8)


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, It's going to be another sunny day. Steve, longest post? If you say so! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

morning Babs/All

Babs did you sort the avatar?

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning Steve / everyone

Gonna be another hot one. Just made my little house mains -> MH hookup lead, and my leisure battery's charging nicely. Time to reconstruct the cooker / kitchen, and then bolt the bike rack on. Then housework  

Next weekend we're out, so I'm looking forward to that. And then only a month-and-a-bit to the France holiday. Woo-hoo.

Not that anyone's interested, but just trying to be positive after the debacle of yesterday teatime. Think I'll turn Scottish for a while. Well, my wife is half Scottish, and I'm a quarter Scottish. Come on, Murray! 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, I didn't sort the avatar. I'll be sending you a PM later today, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## 94055

Morning Gerald
Off to Nieces birthday BBQ today hence not away this week. Goodluck with the bike rack.

Hi Babs no problem.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk!


----------



## 94055

Morning
Very quiet?


----------



## artona

Is the steam running out of this thread :? :? 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Is the steam running out of this thread :? :?
> stew


Not with the hot air coming from this direction.

Good morning, everybody. Very hot already here.

The good wishes must have worked, Steve : http://www.pollensa.blogspot.com/

Off to work now 

Gerald


----------



## 98395

Goooood morning all! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Indeed, it has been quite a good morning. Bloomin' 'ot outside, tho'  

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Indeed, it has been quite a good morning. Bloomin' 'ot outside, tho'
> 
> Gerald


I agree Gerald, too hot, are we never happy with our weather :lol:



TallPaul said:


> Goooood morning all!


Goooood afternooooon :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Rob. You were top for three and a half hours there  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Nope Stew it is not running out of steam



artona said:


> Is the steam running out of this thread :? :?
> 
> stew












Ghost Train?..................................could only get black

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 98395

Go on then....I'll take the honours for now!! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Paul. Short-lived, I'm afraid.

Steve's back online, so there'll be no shortage of steam now. :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Scotjimland

gerannpasa said:


> Steve's back online, so there'll be no shortage of steam now. :wink:


Or hot air :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi Jim
What has happened to your Globe & RV it looked excellent

Hi Gerald
Glad to know you sorted bike rack out.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Hi Gerald
> Glad to know you sorted bike rack out.


Me too.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ah well
Another quiet night?

Goodnight Gerald/All
Goodnight Rob
As it is around your Hello time

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

G'night, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Always here to please Steve....*Hello * :lol: :lol: :lol:

Goodnight all. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning! Lovely sunny day in The Smoke!

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, looks like another fantastic day here in sunny Glossop!


----------



## 94055

Morning
Ditto

hat has happened to everyone?


----------



## artona

Don't worry Steve, its the heat, reckon everyones processors have gone on strike

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm still here  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm still here as well. Just wanted to be the 400th posting in here.


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Babs. You're not top, though :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## spykal

crazylady said:


> Hi folks, I'm still here as well. Just wanted to be the 400th posting in here.


Sorry, Gerald beat you to it, he was 400...you were 401..and I am 403...
but:
*I am not a number, I am a free man* ( who said that?)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Morning everyone, lovely and sunny in South Wales as well.  

What is this now? I have heard of “painting by numbers” but posting by numbers :roll: :lol: 

I’m 404 then.

Mike it was “number 6”

Smee again :lol: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

spykal said:


> Sorry, Gerald beat you to it, he was 400...you were 401..and I am 403...


Ooo - how exciting! Must remember to put it on my cv. But I think a 500th poster would be something to be proud of, don't you? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Isn't there a difference between the number of the post and the number of the reply? My last post was reply 405, but actually post 406.

Now I'm really confused - my 'O' level maths mentioned nothing about this. 8O 

Gerald


----------



## 88870

Morning ... err ... Afternoon all ... and another glorious one it is


----------



## spykal

gerannpasa said:


> Ooo - how exciting! Must remember to put it on my cv. But I think a 500th poster would be something to be proud of, don't you? :wink:
> 
> Gerald


It depends on what else you have acheived in life...personally I rate being 403 and 408 as quite an acheivement but being able to say I am *a free man *is much better.

mike


----------



## badger

Don't forget me.........I'm here too!!


----------



## spykal

Hi Badger 
we had not forgotten you :roll:

After a phone call from my wife ( she must read this at work) I am now not too sure about the *Free Man* bit of my last post.

mike


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

wurz said:


> Morning ... err ... Afternoon all ... and another glorious one it is


Hi Liegh,

not long before your away is it?...enjoy the sunshine. 



badger said:


> Don't forget me.........I'm here too!!


How could anyone do that Badger :lol: :lol: :lol:

The rest of you number crunchers...it's smee again..

MHS...Rob....ps. Mike, that made me laugh that did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

1+1=2 :idea: :lol: 
so
406+6=?
Doh what number am I then all you clever people?
:roll: 

In fact what number will my grand child thrice removed and 115 yrs old be when she/he makes the last post on this thread?
What only
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999???????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

There there, Steve. Go and have a nice quiet lie down somewhere 8) 

Gerald (413 replies, 414 posts)


----------



## badger

As I was walking down the stair
I met a man who wasn't there
He wasn't there again today
I do wish he would go away

:lol: Whats the origin of that?, and are there any more verses?

(I just remember my mom reciting it when I was a kid)

I'm Top.............


----------



## 94055

Badger

I can find no second verse?

Steve

See:

http://www.brynmawr.edu/bmrcl/winter2000/walshreview.html

http://www.kikotei.net/gw/fics/sony_mouse/velvet_goldmine01.html

http://www.lespagesauxfolles.ca/Academic/manther.htm


----------



## spykal

Hi Badger & Steve

It was written by W. Hughes Mearns (1875-1965)

it was written in 1899 and runs:

As I was going up the stair 
I met a man who wasn't there! 
He wasn't there again today! 
I wish, I wish he'd stay away! 

As you can see the rhyme Badger remembered was not quite right ...it is as I was going UP. There is no second verse but he did write another one which goes:

As I was sitting in my chair, 
I knew the bottom wasn't there, 
Nor legs nor back, but I just sat, 
Ignoring little things like that.

Mike

Snow way you can follow that


----------



## crazylady

Good morning guys, some people are much too clever for me!


----------



## 94055

morning all


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning!

Phewwhatascorcher!

Gerald


----------



## olley

Hi did you know that the battle of the barents sea was one of the first battles fought almost entirely by radar?

Top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

:B-fly:[img] Morning Steve!


----------



## spykal

olley said:


> Hi did you know that the battle of the barents sea was one of the first battles fought almost entirely by radar?
> 
> Top again
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley

No I did not know that, i'm not that clever :lol:

But I have a question ..if they fought with Radar.. how did that work?

Did they turn up the power and fry the enemy with it :roll: :roll: I know it can be done I have read about it in my Marvel comics :wink:

mike


----------



## crazylady

Now I did it! :shocked!:


----------



## olley

[quote="spykal]
Hi Olley
No I did not know that, i'm not that clever :lol: 
But I have a question ..if they fought with Radar.. how did that work?
Did they turn up the power and fry the enemy with it :roll: :roll: I know it can be done I have read about it in my Marvel comics :wink: 
mike[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:

If we could have done that then world domination for the British Empire would have a certainty, with all the benefits that would bring. :lol:

Radar was used for range finding, I dont believe the KGV DOY ever saw the scharnhorst

Top again

Olley

Sorry made a boob  its actually classed as of the battle of North Cape


----------



## badger

Spykal, Steve......

Thanks for the info, where did you dig the other verse from or are you a poet? :lol: 

Well what about this one then?

Fuzzy Wuzzy Wuz a bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair
Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzzn't fuzzy wuzz he!

My mom must have been an intelectual to know all these poems!! :lol: :lol: 

By the way..........

I'm top again


----------



## 94055

Well done Babs

Now you can do it all the time.

Badger


badger said:


> Spykal, Steve......
> 
> Thanks for the info, where did you dig the other verse from or are you a poet? :lol:
> 
> Well what about this one then?
> 
> Fuzzy Wuzzy Wuz a bear
> Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair
> Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzzn't fuzzy wuzz he!
> 
> My mom must have been an intelectual to know all these poems!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> By the way..........
> 
> I'm top again


ask.co.uk
Google is the better search engine, ask is better more more words in search.

Badger see:

http://www.pointask.com/pointask/f_q.php3?qid=9477

The page title is:

stupid, oh so stupid questions

That is from the page not my thoughts, or come to think of it. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## MicknPat

I am NOT going to take part is this silly thread,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  I just did diddle I?


----------



## geraldandannie

Can I just say I feel very tired this afternoon.

And ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I'm top again :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## badger

Steve,

Thanks again, I "asked" about fuzzy wuzzy and found it written as an example of words and sayings with 2 meanings.

Don't think my mum was that clever..........

Any how......I apologise profusly for asking silly questions.........but I am just trying desperately to cling to the subject matter of this thread and not get tolled........sorry, told off by the mods for straying from the original subject............which is................

I'm top again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## olley

Only one englishman has ever been pope Nicholas Breakspear as Adrian IV

Top again

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

Dolphins sleep with one eye open :wink: 

Me top

Gerald


----------



## olley

One of Ipswich's claims to fame (apart from having the best football team in east anglia) is that King Stephens eldest son choked to death here whilst eating an eel in 1153

Top again

Olley


----------



## spykal

Hi Gerald..So do I ..








that's how I knew you and Olley had posted


----------



## badger

Did you know?.............That at Hoghton Tower.......ancestral home of the de Hoghton family.............James 1, who was visiting, was served a loin of beef and was so impressed......he took his sword and knighted it.....Sir Loin..........so now you know!!

I'm Tops


----------



## olley

Dafydd the last of the welsh princes was the first person to be hung drawn and quartered in england.

Top again

Olley


----------



## 94055

In Tokyo, a bicycle is faster than a car for most trips of less than 50 minutes!

On the m25/M6 a pedestrian would be quicker any time!


Steve


----------



## spykal

Two facts:

1. It is impossible to lick your own elbow
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
2. 75% of people reading this will try to lick their elbow


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi everyone,

sorry I haven't been here lately, I have been having trouble with my computer.

All sorted now apart from This bit here

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> All sorted now apart from This bit here


NOOOOOOO!!!!! You've made my Google go all wobbly :wink:

Steve - you're looking at the same website as me 

The only nation whose name begins with an "A", but doesn't end in an "A" is Afghanistan.

I do believe I'm top - again! :lol:

Gerald


----------



## olley

The first production line set up in britain was by Marc Brunel for the manufacture of pulley blocks. 

Top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

I'm just too stoopid to know facts like those. But I can do emoticons.

:smileycouncil:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> In Tokyo, a bicycle is faster than a car for most trips of less than 50 minutes!Steve


Hold on to your seats Filtering through traffic..Japan style..for full effect, sound on!!!

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

I have found you.......


----------



## 97993

Noooooo thats Me :!: Crazy lady is the one behind Stevycar who is just infront of Olly Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## 94055

Party time
Lets all have a rave :lol: :lol:










Now who is who?


----------



## 97993

Thats got to be you on stage Steve :lol:


----------



## crazylady

That's me, the brightest spark.



:bazooka:


----------



## 97993

thats olly with one eye far left


----------



## 94055

Geo
Me on stage?
Whats that green stuff i am spuing out? :wink:


----------



## 97993

Thats your carissma Steve :lol:


----------



## 94055

I doubtif all would agree with you Geo?
Goodnight mate & all. Gone in 5mins

Babs
Well done with avatars, now be a bit more adventureous. Do you like my new ones?

Steve


----------



## spykal

Geo said:


> Noooooo thats Me :!: Crazy lady is the one behind Stevycar who is just infront of Olly Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


No look again , Steve is the one looking unhappy in the front row...why you looking unhappy Steve?

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie

Geo said:


> Thats your carissma Steve :lol:


I didn't know Steve drove a Mitsubishi. :lol:

_More than 50% of the people in the world have never made or received a telephone call._

Here's another couple for you to think about overnight:

_In every episode of Seinfeld there is a Superman somewhere.

A duck's quack doesn't echo, and no one knows why._

Goodnight 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning everybody. 
Steve, I like your new avatars, I'll be in touch later!


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs
Ok



> No look again , Steve is the one looking unhappy in the front row...why you looking unhappy Steve?
> 
> Mike


Stuck at work in this beautiful weather Arghh


----------



## JustRadio

Oh Dear, I never join in this sort of rubbish....oops, I just did.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

neverrememberit said:


> Oh Dear, I never join in this sort of rubbish....oops, I just did.


Hi John,

first step is always the hardest :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Once you start, though, how do you stop?

It's okay. I can handle it. Even if I only do one post a day in here. Just the one.

Maybe two ... :? 

Gerald


----------



## olley

Did you know that big cats can only purr when they exhale? unlike domestic which can on inhale and exhale.

Top again

Olley


----------



## tokkalosh

So, anyone got thunderstorms today?


----------



## badger

Yup....and power cuts.........I paniced for a moment, I thought MHF had frizzled!!  :lol:


----------



## olley

a camel is the only animal that can't swim

Top again

Olley


----------



## 98395

There be sun here!


----------



## geraldandannie

Here's a weird one:

_A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes._

No wonder they squeal 8O

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Mmmmmmmmmmm

Yum Yum
The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.

What was the shortest War in history?

Answers please



gerannpasa said:


> Here's a weird one:
> 
> _A pig's orgasm lasts for 30 minutes._
> 
> No wonder they squeal 8O
> 
> Gerald


Ahhh now I know when I was single all the ex girlfriends called me a PIG :lol: :lol: :lol:

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Why, of course, it was the Anglo-Zanzibar war of 1896. Lasted all of 45 minutes!

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald 
You are so good with google

Do you remember the submarine (I think it was Red October) The keys were turned and the buttons pressed etc etc. How long did that last? I am unsure of all the details. Could that be factual?

Now sit back and look at the replies?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Yum Yum
> The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.
> 
> When my mate heard that rumour she went out and bought a mask to wear at night :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi tokkalosh



tokkalosh said:


> stevercar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Yum Yum
> The average human eats 8 spiders in their lifetime at night.
> 
> When my mate heard that rumour she went out and bought a mask to wear at night :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Was that so she did not eat any spiders?
> Or was it so she did not frighten the spiders?
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps
> How was the fishing that day?
Click to expand...


----------



## tokkalosh

> Was that so she did not eat any spiders?
> Or was it so she did not frighten the spiders?
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps
> How was the fishing that day?


Hi Stevercar

Hmmm, now I come to think of it .....

What's this about fishing :?


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald
> You are so good with google


With Google as my guide, I shall never be lost, nor short of a stupid, barely-believeable fact. Mind you, you live and learn stuff here. 8O



stevercar said:


> Do you remember the submarine (I think it was Red October) The keys were turned and the buttons pressed etc etc. How long did that last? I am unsure of all the details. Could that be factual?


I don't think it was Red October. That was Tom Clancy's (first?) book, and a poor film with Sean Connery.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning all,

Whoops on before Babs!!!



> I don't think it was Red October. That was Tom Clancy's (first?) book, and a poor film with Sean Connery.


Ah yes I remember.

Well TFI Friday at last.

Women blink nearly twice as much as men.
So thats why they never miss anything!!!

If the population of China walked past you in single file, the line would
never end because of the rate of reproduction.
Mmmm I can think of some in this Country.

If you fart consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced
to create the energy of an atomic bomb.
*BEWARE*!!!!!! Only 6mths 2wks 1day 21hrs 19mins and 42secs to go and counting.










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning everybody!

Steve, what's going on, you posted before me!


----------



## mauramac

On reflection, Mavis should have given the Stair lift installers a cup of tea.


----------



## mauramac

You have to click on it ----sorry its a bit fuzzy 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Any good outings planned for this weekend?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Any good outings planned for this weekend?


Sadly no 

Will be away next week, Monday till Thursday though, does that count 

Oh, I will get out on my motorbike though this weekend 

Smee again...number 1

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning everbody, I'm not doing a thing this week-end. :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, Hello! is anybody there? Omigod! I've entered a ghost sight! :? :? :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,
Bit dead on here today, better check out the other posts, must be something better happening elsewhere :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Weeeee!

Don't know why I said that. We've been away since Friday teatime at a VERY quiet CL in Thorpe Le Soken, Essex. Lovely cycle to the pub for lunch and several pints of Adnams Broadside. Yumm Yumm 

At a friend's now - they're watching the tennis, and I'm on here :wink:

_More money is spent on gardening than on any other hobby!_

Not in our house it ain't.

Gerald

P.S. Top


----------



## tokkalosh

_More money is spent on gardening than on any other hobby! _

Whoever said that hasn't been on this site have they :lol:

Top again :wink:


----------



## 94055

Well had a wonderfull weekend at Tollerton.
Looking forward to work tommorow NOT.


Bye All


----------



## klubnomad

Weve been to Winchester this weekend.

Dave

656


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Italy Number 1....aido :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, Looks as though it could be a nice day here in Glossop.


----------



## geraldandannie

Beautiful earlier, but now clouding over in East London / Essex (never quite sure where I am).

I seem to be top now :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Wet here is Pembrokeshire although not cold.


----------



## badger

Sun then drizzle here in warwickshire........but hey.......its still ok!

I'm still lurking and on top again........


----------



## 94055

Well
Is It is losing its apeal to some????

Where have all the posters gone, 
gone surfing everyone.
When will they ever learn, 
When will they evvveeer leeaarrn. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

No matter what it is the bottom of this lot thats puts me on top of this lot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 96105

stevercar said:


> Well
> Is It is losing its apeal to some????
> 
> Where have all the posters gone,
> gone surfing everyone.
> When will they ever learn,
> When will they evvveeer leeaarrn. :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> No matter what it is the bottom of this lot thats puts me on top of this lot
> 
> 8) 8) 8) 8)


no............. out in my van :lol: :lol: be gone for a while :wink: :lol: :wink: :thumbright :happy7:

cheers ray


----------



## geraldandannie

Did you know ...

_A cat has 32 muscles in each ear._

Go on - admit it. You didn't, did you?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Wow Gerald, 32 muscles in each ear, that is amazing :!: 
:roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Wow Gerald, 32 muscles in each ear, that is amazing :!:
> :roll:


I thought so too. That's why I posted it :wink:

And while we're on the subject:

_Cats have over one hundred vocal sounds. Dogs only have about 10_

Looks like I'm top again.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Know anything about their tails Gerald :?:


----------



## geraldandannie

Funny you should mention that ....

_The domestic cat is the only species able to hold its tail vertically while walking_

:lol: :lol: :lol: And I know lots more too!

Gerald


----------



## olley

Eskimo's have 200 words for snow.................................load of old cobblers, they don't

Top again

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

_Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite._

Now I know why peanut butter has that effect on my digestion 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It's looking a bit dull this morning!


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and everyone. Mixture of blue sky and cloud here in East London. There's a bit of a breeze stirring the treetops. A bit cooler too.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning All



> Funny you should mention that ....
> 
> The domestic cat is the only species able to hold its tail vertically while walking
> 
> And I know lots more too!
> 
> Gerald


I think your quote went slightly wrong Gerald
*only species* or cat species?
Do the meer cats not do it or there are some monkeys I am sure? Correct me if I am wrong :wink: :wink: 
Well Gerald we will not be able to get to the Full timers meet which is a shame. We will have to meet at another time.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Well Gerald we will not be able to get to the Full timers meet which is a shame. We will have to meet at another time.


Sorry to hear that, Steve. No doubt there will be another occasion.

Incidentally, you must have got me cofused with an expert. I don't know nuffink, apart from how to Google, and how to copy and paste. I suppose, if I could be bothered to actually read what I posted, it would mean the _domesticated_ cat species, as opposed to other, less domesticated species.

FWIW.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Gerald .... and there was me thinking what a genius you are :lol: :lol:  

Google and Motorhomefacts - all the information you will ever need  

Top again, if only for a few minutes :!:


----------



## geraldandannie

Looks like you've been top for a while longer than that.

Well done.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom
*TOP*


----------



## geraldandannie

Errr .... that's NOT top, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve you are soooooo sad :lol: 

I'm back etc etc etc


----------



## 94055

*TOP*

Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom /top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/ Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top ,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bott om/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top /Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bot tom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,To p/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom/t op,Top/Bottom/top,Top/Bottom 
TOP


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, I didn't realise there was more ............................
he he


----------



## 94055

Tricia,Gerald & All,
You have no chance, mind you, you know that anyway.
*ON
TOP*

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

NO
NOT


----------



## 94055

*NO
TON

or

NO
POT*


----------



## geraldandannie

Tsk. Amateurs :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Tsk Gerald??
Isn't that something to do with an elephant :lol: 
Better Google it :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

no pot not not pot no not pot noduh :!:


----------



## 94055

Tricia 
Backwards!!!!!
Like me
:lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.tokkalosh.blogspot.com

View my complete profile??????
Should be 
View my nothing profile :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Still waiting!!!!

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Hey Stevecar, what you mean, 'my nothing profile'!?!?!?!
I bare my soul and you give me grief?!?!?!?!?
What you waiting for???????????


----------



## 94055

Tricia
Give you grief No Way. 
Do you remember it was me that answered your first post? I think? 
Can I pm you or will you pm me and I will explain comment.

Steve.


----------



## geraldandannie

Will you two just get a room and be done with it? :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Gerald,
Thought you'd got lost on Google :lol: 

Fighting for the right to be top


----------



## tokkalosh

Stevercar,
Pm's to you just sitting in my outbox :?
You pm me


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> Will you two just get a room and be done with it? :lol:
> 
> Gerald


Gerald tut tut 
Behave are you trying to get me into trouble????????

Tricia I have answered pm

Rob 
What has happened to you???

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Gerald,
> Thought you'd got lost on Google :lol:


Be serious. Uncle Google and I walk hand-in-hand through the internet minefield. With Him by my side, I will never lose my way.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*Uncle Google*

OK, glad to see you are keeping it in the family 

Does nobody sleep around here


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Uncle Google*



tokkalosh said:


> Does nobody sleep around here


Pah! Sleep's for tuggers!


tokkalosh said:


> OK, glad to see you are keeping it in the family


I'm sure there's a joke there somewhere, but I'd probably offend too many people.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Well we are in the Jokes & Trivia section and we sure got the trivia going :lol: 



There's a brilliant full moon here, right outside my lounge window - perhaps I better close the window - will google tell me what could happen otherwise 8O




Full Moons are traditionally associated with temporal insomnia, insanity (hence the terms lunacy and lunatic) and various magical phenomena such as lycanthropy.


----------



## geraldandannie

Tsk! Uncle Google deals in facts, not conjecture :roll:

Mind you, he can tell you what phase of the moon we're in ...

http://www.calculatorcat.com/moon_phases/moon_phases.phtml

Looks like you're Waning Glorious, Tricia! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, no moon here right now, just clear blue skies.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning! Same here, Babs. Too nice to go to work  

Gerald


----------



## olley

The moon is slowly moving away from earth, NASA measure this every year with a very long tape measure.

Top again

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie

Aha!

_Moon Diameter: How does one explain the "coincidence" that the moon is just the right distance, coupled with just the right diameter, to completely cover the sun during an eclipse? Isaac Asimov responds, "There is no astronomical reason why the moon and the sun should fit so well. It is the sheerest of coincidences, and only the Earth among all the planets is blessed in this fashion." _

But ....

_Our moon is the only moon in the solar system that has a stationary, near-perfect circular orbit. Stranger still, the moon's center of mass is about 6000 feet closer to the Earth than its geometric center (which should cause wobbling), but the moon's bulge is on the far side of the moon, away from the Earth. "Something" had to put the moon in orbit with its precise altitude, course, and speed._

Which is explained ...

_if one assumes that the moon is a gigantic extraterrestrial craft, brought here eons ago by intelligent beings. This is the only theory that is supported by all of the data, and there are no data that contradict this theory._

Spooky, huh? It must be true, it's on the internet:

http://www.geocities.com/Area51/Hollow/8827/moonfacts.html

Worrying is the fact that the URL of this data includes the text "Area51".

Gerald

P.S. The moon has helped me to become top of this thread. Even more spookier!


----------



## badger

8O 8O .........and here's me thinking the moon was green cheese....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Eeeuuuww  Green cheese? Yukk

Gerald


----------



## olley

It gets spookier!!!
After the first moon landing, the lunar lander was sent back, to crash into the moon so seismographic instruments could take readings, they reported that it rang like a bell, indicating that its hollow.

olley


----------



## geraldandannie

... and speaking of audio frequencies (which we sort of were :roll: ), did you know that cats purr at the same frequency that a diesel engine ticks over? Can't see it myself, but the internet never lies.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*Work or Google*

Gerald, thought you were going to work but you are just blocking Google so that no-one else can use it - keep getting "Error - Gerald" when I try to find Google
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: :lol: :lol: Now I've got to wipe the tea from the front of the screen :roll: 

And anyway, I AM working. See? Tippy-tappy on the keyboard = Gerald working :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

OK Gerald - you've been top for too long - out you go  

Please do not reply to this message or I shall contact Google and get them to send you ........ something unpleasant :lol: 

Just tippy-tappy on a different forum - thank you :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Nah. I like it here. There's people like you to bait :wink: 

Hope you enjoyed your brief spell at the top. :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Bait, bait ......... you calling me a worm 8O 

You'll be talking about fishing next :roll: 

Gotcha down :wink:


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> Nah. I like it here. There's people like you to bait :wink:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your brief spell at the top. :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Gerald Tut Tut you know I am the master bater :wink: Tut Tut it is a true statement so sort out that dirty mind.



> Bait, bait ......... you calling me a worm
> 
> You'll be talking about fishing next
> 
> Gotcha down


Tricia
Are you fishing with Gerald?
Precicely how have you got Gerald down?
Mmmmm
Needs more spying to catch you two out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> You'll be talking about fishing next :roll:


HOW DARE YOU! If there's one thing I just don't understand (and I've tried), it's fishing. I know a lot of people like it (most popular sport / pastime in the UK?), but I just cannot see the attraction, I'm afraid.

Steve - you jealous, mate? :lol:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Stevercar,

Composing email at present but also trying to keep Gerald OFF TOP.  

He just won't STAY DOWN :lol: 

Maybe I SHOULD take him fishing ......


----------



## 96105

*hi*

hi steve

Is this thread just a excuse for a chat room :lol: 
there is one on the website but no one uses it :wink:

:laughing9: :wav:

saruman


----------



## geraldandannie

And being on top is important to you, Tricia?  

I know about the chat room, but no one uses it :lol: 

gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Saruman,

Just doing our bit to keep the thread going :roll: 

Gerald, I quite agree with you about fishing - have done a bit myself and as long as catching things it isn't too bad - grilled mackerel are quite tasty ...... I do prefer 'the Captain's' Cod though  

What is your favourite food?


----------



## 94055

Hi Tricia, Ray, Gerald all

Room? Room? What room?
What kind of room is it?
Whos room is it?
Do you have to pay?
What do they get up to in the room?

Remember this
Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## 96105

stevercar said:


> Hi Tricia, Ray, Gerald all
> 
> Room? Room? What room?
> What kind of room is it?
> Whos room is it?
> Do you have to pay?
> What do they get up to in the room?
> 
> Remember this
> Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


hi steve  :lol!: :lol!: :lol!: :lol!: are ready for some rapid posting nearly at my 500!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Favourite food? Cod and chips from the seaside.

Steve - words fail me

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> And being on top is important to you, Tricia?


No, not really Gerald, just don't want you there :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> No, not really Gerald, just don't want you there :wink:


Tough :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Ray
I had noticed the amount you have been doing
Slowed down myself at 638

Remember this 
Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## 96105

stevercar said:


> Hi Ray
> I had noticed the amount you have been doing
> Slowed down myself at 638
> 
> Remember this
> Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


hi steve liverpool are.............

Remember this 
Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top

come on the blues :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

I am a kind and cosiderate person, I like being on top, but I also realise I have to go on the bottom at some time. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Favourite food? Cod and chips from the seaside.
> 
> Steve - words fail me
> 
> Gerald


OK, meet you down the harbour, I'll get triple chips to share with you and Annie 

And as for words failing you ................. I think not :lol:


----------



## 96105

*steve*

hi 
good lad :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :arrow:

ray nfire: nfire:


----------



## tokkalosh

TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP x lots and lots and lots

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Ray
So sorry for you trying to get one over on me :lol: :lol: Check your post
eg Liverpool are

hi steve liverpool are.............

Remember this 
Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top, Not,Top

What is the last word?

Thanks mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96105

*steve*

hi

I bow to the worlds only living comdian :lol:

[blackadder]

ray


----------



## tokkalosh

Need to make a post as I have been trying to get my pictures into the signature box, in short form.
Think I have got it sorted .... with a lot of help from Gaspode.

Let's hope this disposes of the need to scroll  

Cup of tea anyone :?:


----------



## tonyt

Well I don't know what the world's coming to when we have a female Tokkalosh posting here - it shouldn't be allowed - I'll have to have words with the head Troll.


----------



## geraldandannie

hey hey! Back from a heady mix of The F Word, Big Brother, and Big Brother's Big Mouth. Oh, and I had some ice cream, too  

Thanks for the offer of tea, Tokks, but I've got my mixture of 2 parts choccy Horlicks and one part Cadbury choccy drink.  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, I'm usually top first thing in a morning, it never last long though!


----------



## geraldandannie

You're right, Babs. Three and a half hours ain't bad, though!

Morning everyone!  Just checked, and it's come over all cloudy in the Docklands area of East London  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, Here in Glossop, the sun is out, the sky is blue. there's not a cloud to spoli my view. Sounds like the first verse of the Buddy Holly hit, 'Raining in my heart' LOL


----------



## geraldandannie

Probly my fave Buddy Holly song, Babs.

Just had another check here - grey, grey and more grey. Some lighter grey, mostly darker grey.  

Never mind - only 6 days to end of term! Although I work some of the holidays (I'm employed by the council, although I work full time in schools, so I have council holidays rather than school holidays :evil: ), it's definitely more pleasant. No pesky teachers with faulty equipment, and no noisy little urchins getting under my feet.

Love 'em really :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Hi Gerald, Here in Glossop...


Sorry, it just sank in. Glossop? Many's the time when I were a lad, we drove over Holme Moss on our way from Birmingham to see my auntie and uncle in Halifax. We always stopped by the radio tower on the top, having roast chicken and sandwiches.

In those days, it took most of the day to do Brum to Halifax. It wasn't the same when I did it years later in a couple of hours - M6, M42, M1, M62. Quick but boring.

Ah, the memories. Coming down off the top, and meadering through Holmefirth, "Last of the Summer Wine" country. Beautiful 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Not a lot people now this 8) 

"Spiders have transparent blood"

Smee again  

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

Like your signature Rob...................I work in Stratford.......and the man is revered there..........makes the town a lot of dosh.

Anyway I went to shakespeare's house once............but he was out!! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

badger said:


> Like your signature Rob Anyway I went to shakespeare's house once............but he was out!! :roll:


 :lol: :lol:

A friends wife used to work for the Shakespear Company theatre in Stratford (before they moved to Spain), clerical side...not on the stage :wink:  so I know how important he is to Stratford :wink: 

Smee again 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, my only claim to reflected thespian fame is that Annie was in an episode of "Sons and Daughters" when she was working in Oz some years ago. A small part, but speaking, and we have it on video somewhere :wink: 

She'll hate me for mentioning it  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

A man was walking down the street,
On the floor was a joint of meat,

He gave it an almight kick,
Then realised he had been rather thick!!!!

A womans arm, is what it was you see,
In fact it was the arm of his wife to be!!!

To be married, the very next day,
Not any more I heard her say.

"But surely you can forgive me", I heard him wail,
Then a copper said "No chance your of to jail"

"But I thought it was just a lump of meat" He tried to explain,
"So you battered it with your size 9 feet" The judge enquired.

I am charging you with
H*ARM & Battery*

Well top for me & bottom for the verse


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Gerald, you will hold the record for longest at the top if we are not careful :roll: 

So down you go :wink:


----------



## 94055

Tricia
You need to look through all posts and work out the longest time before another post. This is your homework for the next 24hrs I will give you a clue second place is Crazylady, guess who is top?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

I may be sad Steve ............... but not that sad :lol: 

You really think I am likely to spend my time looking through 39 pages of posts to see ........... 

ooops, 

you haven't !

have you?

Really

been through all the posts ... 

Checked the times .....

No ....

No one is that sad  

Are they ??????????

:lol: :wink: :lol: :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

There's probably easier ways, if we can get to the raw MySQL database. Nuke?

Actually, thinking about it, I have some rather fine magnolia emulsion which is somewhat wet, and needs careful monitoring as it releases its solvents 8O 

Gerald, from a lofty perch :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That paint dry yet Gerald :lol:


----------



## Tucano

I


----------



## geraldandannie

Yeah, paint's dry now. Where was I?

Shame my fiendish plan didn't work - to kill the forum when I was top, so I could have been top of the thread forever ... FOREVER! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.

Next time.

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

U :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Easy for you to say ....

You've been top long enough. Byeeeeeeee! 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, first time I've been on here today. The site was down for me till late. Never mind I'm back. Going to Lincoln tomorrow to the Music & Leisure show. Looks like it'll be a good day!


----------



## geraldandannie

Have a good day, Babs!

At home this weekend  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Gerald. Before I go, just thought I'd say, Good Morning folks! Whatever you're doing, enjoy!


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning to you too, Babs, and everyone. Slightly chilly start here in East London, but due to brighten and warm up later.

Annie's at an all-day choir practice, and I've got a l-o-n-g list of jobs to do today - all I need to do is to get off this thing, and start them :? 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

O :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

TUCANO said:


> O :lol:


Some people get on your nerves, don't they? Babbling babbling babbling all the time .... :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald





Bye
Steve

No babbling by me mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Gerald,
Hi Steve,


Say no more :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> No babbling by me mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :!: :!: :!: :!:

I suppose there's got to be a first time for everything :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

:bad-words:


----------



## Tucano

:bad-words:


----------



## tokkalosh

What's that your signature says Tucano



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100030

*WOW *
A newbie (wannabe) and best member all on the same weekend. Damm I'm good.


----------



## geraldandannie

But not good enough, Slaine :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Amatuers :wink: 8) 8) 8) 

Hi Gerald,Tricia, All

Gerald sent you a pm

:idea: 
Bye

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

:?: 

Nothing so far Gerald


----------



## Tucano

HI


----------



## tokkalosh

Steady on Tucano, you're getting a bit vocal there :lol:


----------



## Tucano

I :lol: I


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> I've got a l-o-n-g list of jobs to do today - :?
> 
> Gerald


How's that list looking Gerald - you done it all :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi All,
A lot of lucky members away this beautiful weekend   
Went to Liverpool to see Ronan Keeting last night and it was excellent.

Top again

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, Drummer and I have just come back from a fab. day at the Lincoln Music & Leisure show. Definately not enough time to see or do everything we'd have liked to have done. But hey! can't have everything, not without a motorhome you can't. You need more than one day to appreciate what was on offer there. The best music is on after 7p.m. we were on our way back then.


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> How's that list looking Gerald - you done it all :lol:


Yep - and more besides. Even cleaned the kitchen floor, for God's sake. I think I got bored with the list at 17 items.

Tomorrow, I hope to get to play with my new reversing camera / mini LCD telly, before I mount it all. Oh, and flush my fresh water tank through. Apart from that, there's nothing until we go to a BBQ in the afternoon. Oh no, not more drink :?

How was your day, Tricia (may I call you Trish?)

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi
Goodnight not the time to say any more as the keys are moving as I type????????????????
I think??????
My mind says do this and my hands wander?????

Reminds me of my younger days!!!!!!!
G/night

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Glad you had a good day, Babs. Beautiful weather down here - apart from the obligatory London pea-souper, of course :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

HI :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, It's my grandson's Christening today, which means another day out!


----------



## geraldandannie

Good for you, Babs, and good morning. Phew - what a scorcher down in London taaan. BBQ for us today (not ours). Yumm yummm  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning All

More lovely sunshine here
Have a nice time Babs & Gerald.

Tucano
Hi What Motorhome you looking for?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all  

Back home in the cool now, been at the seaside most of the day, what a scorcher  

How's the head today Steve 8) 

Yes, Gerald, if you want to call me Trish I can accept that, anything to save your poor old fingers from typing just one more letter :roll: 

Hope everyone has had a good day with no sunburn  

I'll be back :wink:


----------



## Tucano

stevercar,
Good evening to you, two hours ahead of you here in sunny Saudi Arabia.
Our plans are all to hell now, our original intention was for me to leave here next year, buy a motorhome and disappear to Europe for 1 - 2 years. However, my wife has developed a SERIOUS illness and I return to sunny!! N Yorkshire in four weeks time, future ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
We were looking at fixed rear beds over a garage style vans and I really fancied a Knaus until we looked at them at Lowdhams, SO disappointed.
So because of our new situation we are now "thinking" about a rear lounge style van and we were both impressed with the Autocruise Stardream we saw at Brownhills. We will not be buying from them though after the comments I have read posted here. I am all for buying new, sod the money now ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have been a member of this forum for about two months and I couldn't be bothered to think up a signature, until, hence my sig now,
Regards,
Norman


----------



## 94055

Hi Norman
Sorry to hear of your wifes illness and to a speedy recovery. I have a rear lounge Lunar Champ A630. I bought it at Brownhills as they gave us the best trade in price by far and also got a good deal. No comments on aftercare. As you stated moving to North Yorks I look forward to meeting you both. Let me know when you arrive and If you want pm or email me and I will give you more details of my location.
Not sure if you know Norman but to post/signature in uppercase is shouting in pc world!

Tricia,
Yes recovered we have inlaws up for the weekend so had far too much last night. We have been to Beverley in m/home for a day trip and we had a lovely time.


----------



## Tucano

Steve,
Thanks for the mail, we are living in Hemingbrough, about 3 mile S/E Selby. There is no recovery from the illness, it is more than serious.     
I realize that high case means that I am shouting, just invented the sig since we got the bad news that's why my signature is higher case,
Regards ,
Norman


----------



## 94055

Hi Norman
I am so sorry to hear the bad news, I cannot imagine how you feel. 
I live 1 mile from Selby and If there is anything I can help you with please feel free to ask.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Tucano

Thank you Steve, I will keep you posted on our decision, really do feel like saying sod the whole b ##### world.
Norman


----------



## 94055

No problem Norman anytime mate.

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Norman,

I spent the other evening with a couple from Wales whose son was in Saudi and his wife was ill. Are they your parents.

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Norman (TUCANO)

So sorry to read about your problems, words cannot describe how I felt when reading your last post.

We are all here to listen and help in any way possible.

Take care.

Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning all!

Just echoing the sentiments of everyone else here. Annie and my thoughts are with the two of you.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, Really sorry to hear of your wife's illness, my heart to out to you & your family!


----------



## badger

Hi, Norman

Our thoughts are with you both, just go and enjoy life and bugger the consequences.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Go for it Norman - no time like the present - good luck.

Another bright sunny day here in Pembrokeshire.

I am getting ready to go off on Tuesday for a couple of days at Pembrey Country Park Caravan Club Site  

My brother has become a tugger :roll: and wants to test run his set up so he is off there and I thought I'd go along too - haven't explored that part of the country much so will be a new experience 8) 

Will post some pics and let you know what the sight is like


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tok…can I call you Tok :lol:...sorry Gerald, just having some fun :lol: 

We Have a static in Broadhaven Pembrokeshire, I was there yesterday and weather was beautiful.

Also my in-laws are around the corner from Pembrey in Burry Port.

Have fun, nice site at Pembrey, mostly tuggers, but plenty of open space.

Take a bike to ride the new cycle track to Llanelli, most excellent it is  

It's along the coast and made up of hard core so easy to ride.

MHS…Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Tok is fine actually Rob and I am sure it would suit Gerald too - only 3 letters :lol: 

There is only one name I object to being called ................ course I won't tell you, Gerald would have a field day :lol: 

Looking forward to Pembrey, hope they have a good breeze going but at least I can take a fan to use from the hook up!

What part of South Wales are you in Rob?


----------



## geraldandannie

Tok is good. Can I call you T? MUCH easier. I have to think of my tired little fingers, tippy-tapping away all day.

Have a good trip, T. :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Surprisingly enough I thought you might say that G 
:lol: 



Just so predictable :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

near Cardiff, very hot here as with everyone else.

Lovely down your way :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

T & G
You are very silly with all this trivial posting...................just a silly B..............Oh no....thats me aint it???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano

*Dream / Nightmare*

Stew,

Not my parents Stew, they live north of Scotland in a place called Heaven.

To all who have posted to express their sympathies concerning our "situation", I am more than grateful to each and every one of you, a group of complete strangers, and yet friends. There is surely hope for the world yet.

Many, many thanks,

Norman


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning everybody!


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Dream / Nightmare*



TUCANO said:


> There is surely hope for the world yet.


Nice. It does raise your spirits a bit, doesn't it?

Good morning. Another stinking hot day in the Gotham City metropolis.

Gerald


----------



## badger

Thought you lived in london gerald :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> Thought you lived in london gerald :roll:


Shhh - that's what I tell most people. Gotta keep my identity a secret, see? 8)

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ahhhh Gerald
007 in disguise. Well in that case James (Alias Gerald) You the man with the golden gun who can do anything and can travel at extreme speeds who has the latest Motorhome fitted with a 75500 Turbo engined 16 gears super sleuth machine. Phew (had to stop for breath) Well Gearald all I am trying to say is I have posted the date of meet now and the title has changed to this Bring and Buy Mansfield Meet Oct 6/7th - fancy coming

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=16629

So Gerald, Tricia, Rob In fact everyone if you can attend then fantastic.

Steve

ps
I can tell you jokes do not happen at meets :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

8) 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Errr... Batman operates in Gotham City, Steve, not James Bond. And you expended all that breath, too!

Still thinking about the meet, Steve. Gotta juggle some stuff around.

And.
|
|
| 
By.
|
|
|
The.
|
|
|
Way.




I'm toppedy doo-dah!

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, It's going to be even hotter today!


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Good morning

Brill Gerald, Just checking you was paying attention to my posts :lol: :lol: 
No probs just let us know.
If someone is bored and wants something to do could they make me a nice cold drink, hire a chiller van and deliver the drink to me at work? No....Oh well worth a try. :lol: :lol: 

Bye for now


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

And why on earth wouldn't I pay attention?

:? 

What did you say?

Don't worry about the weather - it's only heat.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Heat? What heat? Is it suposed to be hot today? When is the sun going to come out? 
We get a bit of lovely sun that other countries have every single day. Oh I have had a thought I now live in The Sahara North Yorks. From now on if the Sun is not shinning I can just flick a switch and SAHARA!!!! Ahhhhh.

Yep it must be the heat,


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, It looks as if we've had a drop of rain overnight. what's new, it's Glossop!


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning Babs and everyone. No rain overnight here in furnace East London. Seems cooler this morning, but then again I think that every morning. Auntie Beeb reckons it'll be a chilly 29C here today. Brrrrrrrrrrrr.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Another quiet night?
It looks as if I will have to get my Avatars working again to liven up this place.

Steve


----------



## olley

Hi BSW British standard whitworth, BSF British standard fine, BA British association. All gone the way of the dido.  

Top again

Olley


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It sure is quiet on here, are a lot of our friends away, or what!


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm still here.  Good morning.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Nope,
Sworn to secrecy dut to being too expresive and elongated or even Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch has too much too offer? 
Still as confusing as ever


Steve

Hi Babs, Gerald All
Thought I would go about it the wrong way for a change!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badger

Yup..............You're confusing Steve........ 8O 

Havn't a clue what you're on about :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guest

crazylady said:


> Good Morning folk, It sure is quiet on here, are a lot of our friends away, or what!


I'm still here but soon won't be. Off to Wythenshawe Hall soon for a civil war re-enactment weekend until Monday, via a call in to Hadfield for lunch at me Mum's.

Graham


----------



## 94055

Graham,



> I'm still here but soon won't be. Off to Wythenshawe Hall soon for a civil war re-enactment weekend until Monday, via a call in to Hadfield for lunch at me Mum's.


Make sure you come on to here on to let us know who wins!!!!!!
Erm......That is if you are one of the survivors :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Grahame is that English civil war or ACWS???


----------



## Guest

It's English - i.e. the Real One, not the copy  

Jill's been going for 20 odd years but it's my first time - first one since we got the van - I don't do tent "cramping" no more  

I won't be taking part mesel - have you seen the size of them big sticks they play with?   

I'm going as plain clothes, undercover, ale quality tester   

Graham


----------



## badger

Ahhh......Sealed Knot eh.....Good job ale taster.....another good job is pike sharpener :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

GJH said:


> I'm going as plain clothes, undercover, ale quality tester


You don't need an assisstant, do you Graham? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

badger said:


> Ahhh......Sealed Knot eh.....Good job ale taster.....another good job is pike sharpener :lol:


And I thought Steve was confusing.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have been away a few days and come back and find the place taken over...it's like the twilight zone...cue music..sound on/refresh page[stream:90601e44a5]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/twilzone.wav[/stream:90601e44a5]

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, my mistake, looks like the happy brigade is still onboard this crazy thread.

Hi Graham, see you'll be in my neck of the woods visiting your mum. You'll be literally 10 minutes away from where I live.


----------



## badger

Ahh Rob.......Hope you had a nice few days away. You are back just in time, steve is away to a pike party and needs an assistant........


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks Badger, it was cooler by the sea  

Not sure what your on about but it doesn't sound rude, so I'll leave it there :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Back from Pembrey now.

Had a super few days there - been so hot even went for a swim in the sea.
 

Campsite very good, accommodating motor homes and tuggers.

Will post some piccies later.


----------



## 94055

Tricia,



tokkalosh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Back from Pembrey now.
> 
> Had a super few days there - been so hot even went for a swim in the sea.
> 
> 
> Campsite very good, accommodating motor homes and tuggers.
> 
> Will post some biccies later.


How can you post some Biccies you do not have my address
What type are they?

:lol: :lol: :lol:



> accommodating motor homes


What was the Motorhomers like, unaccommodating?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

Rob
Is back, Cooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll music

Da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da,da, What next Rob?


----------



## geraldandannie

Oooo - biccies. Chocolate Hob-Nobs please  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

One track mind aye Steve :lol:

P P P P P P P

Piccies Steve - as in pictures :roll:

Anyway, what type of biccies would you like :?:


----------



## 94055

Hi Tosh :lol: 
Biccies Mmmmmmmmm
Lets see 
Golden Crunch
Hard To bite and mellllllltttttttttttttttttssssssssssssss in your mouth
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Yep Golden Crunch :wink:



> One track mind aye Steve


Lost me on this one Trish!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well Rob what is the new music theme?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Thought you were just interested in food Steve :roll: 

Got some Fox's Butter Crunch crinkles here ....... if you just reach out I'll pass you one ........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

R*E*AC*H*
Come closer, nearly got it................ :grab:

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Deliciousssssssssssssssss
:love4:

Cruuuunnnncccchhhyyy


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, didn't have to grab the whole packet

:lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## 94055

If you are going to go for it...... Then go for it all

Keep still will you.Do not click this button

I did warn you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Shame you couldn't have left some for other people, Steve :x 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, all that talk of biccies has made me feel hungry, I'm going for my breakfast now!


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning Babs and everyone. Just getting ready to leave for Top End Farm (Full Timers meet). Hope you all have a great weekend.

Overcast and raining here in not-so-sunny Essex.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

The sun is trying to shine here but at the moment it is nice and cool. 8) 

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Just started pesisting down, thunder & Lightning.
Hope you guys are Ok at the full time rally.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

d
o
w
n

y
o
u

g
o

S
t
e
v
e

:lol:


----------



## Drummer

For those of you missing Crazylady, I just heard her computer has gone down.
She will be sitting at home fretting this post will go down without her! :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor Crazylady,  

Bet she's going crazy now


----------



## Drummer

You better believe it! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

BTW, when you going to update that blog, Tricia?


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll get there Drummer ............... eventually :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi All, Except Babs......Hope you get it fixed soon Babs
Just had family over and we all enjoyed a lovely afternoon BBQ.
Yes Tricia update your Bog......erm Blog. :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Went to a BBQ at the sailing club last night, it was a good do. :wink: 

Ran a race this afternoon, 11 dinghies out, good wind and lots sun.


----------



## 94055

> Went to a BBQ at the sailing club last night, it was a good do.
> 
> Ran a race this afternoon, 11 dinghies out, good wind and lots sun.


Tricia how many came back?????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops, you think I should have checked that 
:lol: :lol: 

Me top, you top, me top, you top .............


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Drummer said:


> For those of you missing Crazylady, I just heard her computer has gone down.[/quote]
> 
> I've told her before about downloading X FILES...Cue music..sound on/refresh.
> 
> Get well soon Babs computer :wink: :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob
> 
> [stream:336a5ebf33]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/x-filess.wav[/stream:336a5ebf33]


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oh and by the way.....it's smee again :lol: top


MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

I have come to the conclusion.........................that you are all stark.....STARING...............MAD

AND I'M TOP AGAAIN............HA, HA HA.HE HE HO HO YIPPEE.......They're
coming to take me away ha ha.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

badger said:


> Ahhh......Sealed Knot eh.....


Nope, English Civil War Society - but I won't get political


----------



## Guest

crazylady said:


> Hi Graham, see you'll be in my neck of the woods visiting your mum. You'll be literally 10 minutes away from where I live.


I know all about Glossop, Babs. I was born and brought up there. Still get back to see my Mum several times a year - I was even temporary webmaster of the Glossop Heritage web site last year


----------



## Guest

stevercar said:


> Graham, Make sure you come on to here on to let us know who wins!!!!!!


Well, both sides had blokes with big sticks, blokes with bang sticks and a few cannon - but the Royalists won.

Graham


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello! Hot and sunny in East London 8) Not nice for being at work, though  

Me top :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*Work !?!?!?!?!*

You call that work Gerald :wink:

Fair do's tho', you are late on here today, so maybe you have fitted a couple of hours tippy tappy for alternative purposes :lol: :lol:

Down you go


----------



## geraldandannie

Yeah, busy at home at the mo' - no time to log on in the morning   

Managing to squeeze a few seconds in at work during my lunch break. So there.

Ooo - sorry. Have I knocked you off the top? Shame.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Ooo - sorry. Have I knocked you off the top? Shame.
> 
> Gerald


Ow, that hurt, get your elbow out of my ribs please Gerald :roll:


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> gerannpasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo - sorry. Have I knocked you off the top? Shame.
> 
> Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ow, that hurt, get your elbow out of my ribs please Gerald :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gerald will you please let Tricia have the top bunk and stop digging her in the ribs when you get up. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## putties

wots this all about????????????????


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Putties,

It's about anything and everything  

But mostly about staying on top :lol:


----------



## badger

which you're not very good at trish.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's me now....


----------



## tokkalosh

*Falling down!*



badger said:


> which you're not very good at trish.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's me now....


Never really liked that position anyway, hard work getting there and hard work staying there opcorn:

Anyway Badger, thought you went for a ride in a white van, with men in white coats .................


----------



## 94055

> Never really liked that position anyway, hard work getting there and hard work staying there


Is that the top bunk with Gerald? :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Anyway Badger, thought you went for a ride in a white van, with men in white coats


He escaped in his van with blue flashing lights, You knowthe type............. plenty of boy racers heve them underneath the floor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm back, it was the modem that was at fault. I've borrowed this one till I get a new one from Tiscali. Hope the shop doesn't want this back untill the new one arrives in 2 or 3 working days (that's what Tiscali told me anyway) If I go off again, you'll know what happened!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Crazylady,

glad to see your with us once more  

Now who amongst us are gentleman, who is going to resist being number 700 on this thread, will we let one of the ladies have the honour. :wink: 

I will, what about you guys  

Smee again.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 97489

Hallo 8O "say is there anyone there ":?: :?: :?: :?: 
Drat everyone's gone to bed


----------



## geraldandannie

Bed? Nah, not yet. Besides, Tricia's trying to monopolise the top bunk, although she seems to have slipped off, and is currently sleeping on the floor. So let me just s---t---r---e---t---c---h myself out.

Gerald


----------



## 97489

There is still life out there :wink: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I'm here in body, but the mind's left the building. The lights may be on, but even they're getting a bit dim. Reckon me leisure battery needs a charge.

Gerald


----------



## 97489

Quick someone plug Gerald into the mains :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

NNNNOOOOOOOO!  

I need a s-l-o-w charge, preferably overnight. Plugging me in like that is likely to blow a couple of plates (as well as several other bits I'm quite attached to 8O )

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, It feels good to be back!


----------



## tokkalosh

The bottom bunk is quite comfortable  

But I've got the top again now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sharnor

Please tell me how you came about the name Tokkalosh?

Sharon


----------



## geraldandannie

Sharon - if she tells you, I'm afraid she'll have to kill you. Tricia's secret name goes back centuries, almost to the beginning of time itself.

Good job you like the bottom bunk, Tricia - you're there lots! :lol: 

Gerald, from his lofty perch


----------



## Sharnor

Ah! You see, I know where the word Tokkalosh actually comes from and found it very strange that someone in the UK would know that word  :lol: 
Mmmmmmmmmm the mind boggles.


----------



## tokkalosh

*Re Tokkalosh*



Sharnor said:


> Please tell me how you came about the name Tokkalosh?
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

Salt Rock surfwear - loved the little man logo - so my two boys and I each had a 'necklace' 8)

Since then I was given the backpack and keyring (see my photos), bought the towel and made a cushion cover  , have the watch, another cushion cover from tshirt, couple of bags, stickers 

That's about it really - it was only earlier this year that I found out there was this myth about the poor little guy :lol:


----------



## Sharnor

Hi Tricia
Yes there is quite a myth about a Tokalosh. Do you know that a lot of people in Africa still sleep with their beds on bricks so that the Tokalosh will not be able to reach them :lol:


----------



## 94055

If you take Motohomes to Liverpool there will be a lot of them sleeping on bricks also. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now Gerald enough is enough you know the top is for me so get off the top bunk...... Oh sorry Tricia i did not know you were there   


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

*Naughty naughty*

Now Steve, settle down [-X

Where did all this bunk business start anyway :wink:

Thought we were talking about ...... um .......... oh, you've put me off completely you two :scrambleup:

Back on top
Back on top


----------



## klubnomad

I like the bottom bunk also!

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

> Where did all this bunk business start anyway


It was not meeeeeeeeeee or was it?
Trish
Too old in mind & body to want the top bunk nowadays!!!!!!
As you know me very well I am always totaly honest. :lol: :lol: 
OOppsss we have not known each other that long really have we? 
Could you please get out off the top & climb in underneath 



> Now Steve, settle down


No too early to go to sleep :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald must still be on slow charge :lol: 

Or perhaps he's too busy with 656 in that bottom bunk
:rofl: 

The mind boggles
:lol:


----------



## 94055

Tricia
Stop ignoring me & thinking of Gerald   

&



> The mind boggles


Take them goggles off you will not see any better with them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Ooooooooooooooh !! !*

Sorry Steve,

The goggles keep the water out of my eyes :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm here - calm down, calm down. I have to do Big Brother and BBBM before I log on. A couple of PMs, an email or two, and here I am. Wide awake and brimming with ... you know ... stuff. Positively leaping up into that top bunk. Down you go, you lot, to where you belong.

Ahhhh - "nearer my God to thee ..."

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald
Quick get off the top bunk Tricia has got a fish tank up on it



> Sorry Steve,
> 
> The goggles keep the water out of my eyes


Sh e must be up to something?
Mmmmmm..........something fishy going on here? :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, I must have missed something.......fish tanks? It's too early, I'll have to check it later. :? :? :?


----------



## geraldandannie

Fish tank? Eeeuuww  

I'm heading for the dining car anyway. Anyone want me to bring some breakfast back?

Morning all. Had some rain overnight, clearing up now, sticky again.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Question time?  

If a man marries his ex mother-in-law and has children from the previous marriage,
what is the relationship between his new wife and the kids, does the new wife's daughter become the mans daughter?

MHS…Rob


----------



## badger

..................hello................................Hello.....................HELLO....................................
.......  Coast is clear now......I'm on top again.......He He!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Been curious about tok's name, only google picture that shows up is a puppet, it is a myth afterall...or is it........  

picture below.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Rob,
A couple of versions of the Salt Rock Tokkalosh can be seen in my album, the Amroth section :wink: :wink: 

Do like the puppet 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

yes I had seen your album, great pic's, I have just left you a comment on Amroth :lol: 

They look cuddly and friendly, nothing like they are depicted.

Cool though, great nickname :wink:  

MHS...Rob


----------



## klubnomad

Hey look, I am at the top again !


----------



## 98395

I'll take it from here thank you! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

To me :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Over 'ere, Rob, on me 'ead mate :!: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Gerald, I was hoping to catch someone out :lol: , "chuckle brothers" kids program (are they still showing it I wonder?)

To me...to you, they used to say when carrying things  

Still a game of virtual footi sounds fun :lol: 

Go long Gerald...ooop's that's American footie isn't it  oh well get on the end of this one then....from me.


MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Gerald, I was hoping to catch someone out :lol: , "chuckle brothers" kids program (are they still showing it I wonder?)


OMIGOD - I know there's a pretty liberal policy regarding posts here, but Chuckle Brothers??? :?: :?: How sad is that?

Anyway, cheers Rob. Not sure what I'm going to do with it - I don't like the look of that central defender - looks a bit like Vinnie Jones on a bad day :?

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> OMIGOD - I know there's a pretty liberal policy regarding posts here, but Chuckle Brothers??? :?: :?: How sad is that?Gerald


Very sad Gerald :wink: ,

in my defence it was when my kids were young, I had the pleasure (is that the right term) of sitting watching them perform. :lol:

Still, it got back me back in front anyway.

Smee again :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## badger

I will not here abad word against the said Brothers Chuckle............I love em.........................I've been deprived of good old slapstick ever since the demise of Mr pastry...........

Top Duo............and I'm on Top Too... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,


'tis I,

back on top again :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, you were top!


----------



## geraldandannie

Babs - what are you doing on here this time of day? I thought you were a morning person?

Guess who's on top now?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Babs - what are you doing on here this time of day? I thought you were a morning person?


Ok All,
When you post in the morning could you please recite:

Morning has broken, like the first morning 
Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird 
Praise for the singing, praise for the morning 
Praise for the springing fresh from the world

Sweet the rain's new fall, sunlit from heaven 
Like the first dewfall, on the first grass 
Praise for the sweetness of the wet garden 
Sprung in completeness where his feet pass

Mine is the sunlight, mine is the morning 
Born of the one light, eden saw play 
Praise with elation, praise every morning 
God's recreation of the new day 
Steve's on top to stay


----------



## tokkalosh

[quote="stevercar Steve's on top to stay[/quote]

Steve's gone down and Steve's going away 
So .. how . on top . is he going to stay

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Like This


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, At least early morning I'm on top, till somebody else comes along. :?


----------



## 94055

Morning Babs
What happened?
As you are posting in the morning you must



stevercar said:


> Ok All,
> When you post in the morning could you please recite:
> Morning has broken, like the first morning
> Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird
> Praise for the singing, praise for the morning
> Praise for the springing fresh from the world
> 
> Sweet the rain's new fall, sunlit from heaven
> Like the first dewfall, on the first grass
> Praise for the sweetness of the wet garden
> Sprung in completeness where his feet pass
> 
> Mine is the sunlight, mine is the morning
> Born of the one light, eden saw play
> Praise with elation, praise every morning
> God's recreation of the new day
> Steve's on top to stay


----------



## 98395

I'll take the wheel now thanks

Steady as she goes!! :lol: 

What Iceberg? :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Sorry Steve just to make amends,

Morning has broken, like the first morning 
Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird 
Praise for the singing, praise for the morning 
Praise for the springing fresh from the world 

Sweet the rain's new fall, sunlit from heaven 
Like the first dewfall, on the first grass 
Praise for the sweetness of the wet garden 
Sprung in completeness where his feet pass 

Mine is the sunlight, mine is the morning 
Born of the one light, eden saw play 
Praise with elation, praise every morning 
God's recreation of the new day


----------



## badger

Babs....sorry.but having just listened to that classic..........you were flat!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Sing it again Babs,
Sing it again


----------



## 98395

:?: Is that a good idea :?: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Babs singing!*

:idea: 
Just turn your speakers off TallPaul :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Badger, I can't be flat, I have my new push-up bra on.


----------



## badger

Too Much Information    

>

>

>

Bet you look swell though :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Sorry Badger! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hey you two, can't leave you alone for five minutes can I :lol: 

Your swap Babs was supposed to be for a dog :lol: not a Badger

:rofl:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, everyone!

Up early this morning to empty a flat of furniture, bring it home, try to add it to our house, throw some of it back in the van for the tip tomorrow. I've been a busy boy! :wink: 

And now - I'm on top! What a successful day  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, I'd rather just keep Mollie, my cat. I understand her more than I'll ever understand fella's. One hubby free to a home, doesn't even have to be good.LOL


----------



## 94055

Babs
Take him to the bring & buy meet.
Hmm on second thoughts better not :lol: :lol: 

This thread is going down hill!!!!!!!
Don't you think?


No Ok

Top of the bottom again


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> This thread is going down hill!!!!!!!
> Don't you think?


Well I'm not going to put the brake on :lol:


----------



## 94055

What are you going to do when you start climbing the hill......and then you start rolling backwards, with no brake you will roll to the bottom. With me on top. :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Settle down now Steve, people are looking  

You really are a very naughty boy you know :wink: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Whoops! Tricia and Steve, this really is getting to be a late night forum........ I wish I'd have joined in before, or maybe not, I hate to be a gooseberry.LOL    

Night folks!


----------



## geraldandannie

'Night, Babs. It's okay - I have my new camera with me. If anything untoward happens, I'll post the piccies in the gallery. Should it be in the "Motorhome Facts banners in weird and wonderful places"  section, or the "Strange but True" section? 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, it's looks like another scorcher here in the High Peak.


----------



## 94055

> 'Night, Babs. It's okay - I have my new camera with me. If anything untoward happens, I'll post the piccies in the gallery. Should it be in the "Motorhome Facts banners in weird and wonderful places" section, or the "Strange but True" section?
> 
> Gerald


Best try both to make sure :lol: :lol:

Or better still put them in all of them......Maximum exposure :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

I would do, Steve, but sadly there's nothing of significance to report, much less to take a picture of. And your "maximum exposure" comment says more about you than cash ever can :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> your "maximum exposure" comment says more about you than cash ever can :wink:
> 
> Gerald


 :lol: nfire:


----------



## klubnomad

how many pages will this thread go to before it is locked?

Dave

656


----------



## Suenliam

Is this my 15 minutes of fame or will the thread be locked before I post? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

This will surley be destined for the longest thread in MHF history..or is it allready.................but lets get a bit of quality back in it.............who wants a poem?


----------



## klubnomad

Mary had a little lamb
She kept it in a Bucket

Who has the next like

Dave

656


----------



## badger

and every time she let it out...........


----------



## badger

cowards.. :lol: :lol:

OK to be serious here's my favourite cowboy poem, see if you understand the teminology

*Tracks that Won't Blow Out *

I didn't know him all that long
And maybe not that well
'Cause how good you really know someone
Is sometimes hard to tell.
But on this one thing I'm certain
There ain't the slightest doubt
He made some footprints in my mem'ry
And left some tracks that won't blow out.

She was someone extra special
When I met her, way back then
Over forty years has passed now
But I can still remember when
She was young and shy and smilin,'
The prettiest thing for miles about
That mem'ry still walks through my mind
Leavin' tracks that won't blow out.

There's been a lot of happ'nin's
I remember through the years
Times my cup was runnin' over
And some times that brought some tears.
It's gettin' on toward evenin' now;
The sunset could be soon
But somehow I'm still feelin'
Like it's early afternoon.

I guess that's 'cause of bein' blessed
With havin' lots of friends
And some understandin' family
On whose love I can depend.
If I was gonna make the trip again
And travel the same route
I'd maybe try a little harder
To leave some tracks that won't blow out.


----------



## crazylady

Hi Badger, that was a really nice and sentimental poem, I almost brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## tokkalosh

Great one Badger, as Babs said  

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a bear
I've often seen her little lamb
but I've never seen her bare


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> but I've never seen her bare


Oo, you saucy devil, Tricia! 8O

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I am not the author, copied from, of all places, a motorbike forum I visit....jee us bikers are hard you know :wink:  

I have posted this a while ago in off-topic, always worth seeing again IMHO.

Always something to give thanks for 

For the wife
who says, 'Its hot dogs tonight'
because she is home with me
and not out with someone else.

For the husband
who is on the sofa
being a couch potato
Because he's home with me
and not propping up the bar

For the teenager
who is complaining about doing dishes
because it means she's at home
and not on the streets

For the taxes I pay
Because it means
I have a job.

For the mess to clean after a party
because it means
I have been surrounded by friends

For the clothes that fit a little too tight
because it means
I have more than enought to eat

For my shadow that watches me work
because it means
I am out in the sunshine

For the lawn that needs mowing
windows that need cleaning
gutters that need fixing
because it means I have a home

For all the complaining 
I hear about the government
because it means
we have freedom of speach

For the parking spot
I find at the end of the car park
because it means I am capable of walking
and have been blessed with transportation

For my heating bill
because it means
I have kept warm

For the lady behind me in church
who sings off key
because it means I can hear

For the pile of laundry and ironing
because it means
I have clothes to wear

For weariness and aching muscles
at the end of the day
because it means I have been
capable of working hard.

For that alarm that goes off
in the early hours of the morning
because it means I'm alive.

When you think about it, we have more to give thanks for than complain about.

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks. MHS... Rob, that was another really good poem, similar to Badgers but very different.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi everyone,
Excellent Rob, makes you stop and think 

Here's one of my favorites, by Mark Twain


Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the 
things you didn't do than by those which you did.
So cast off the bowlines,
Sail away from the safe harbour,
Catch the trade winds in your sails.

Explore - Dream - Discover


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks crazylady, it makes you think how lucky we really are doesn't it  

Hi Tricia,

so much truth in those words...thanks for that, as Bill & Ted from (Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure) would say "most excellent"

:wink:  8) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Happened to me the other day. :lol: 

I was standing in line waiting to get some money out of the ATM when the old lady in front of me said "could you check my balance" so I pushed her over. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I went to the doctor and told him I had broken my arm in two places, he told me not to go to those places :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Doctor, can you help me with this steering wheel in my trousers? Its driving me nuts! :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

A guy walks into the psychiatrist wearing only Clingfilm for shorts. The shrink says, "Well, I can clearly see you're nuts." :lol: 


MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning Folks!


----------



## 94055

Good evening


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all 

Strange weather here - hot sunshine with occasional grey clouds and outbursts of rain.
As I've been on the water anyway I didn't really mind but it didn't half scatter the holidaymakers


----------



## 94055

Tricia walks on water :lol: :lol:



> As I've been on the water anyway I didn't really mind but it didn't half scatter the holidaymakers


Enough said

*RESPECT*


----------



## tokkalosh

Why thanks Steve  

AT LAST :lol:


----------



## 94055

Compliments over!!!! :wink: 
Please explain:



> but it didn't half scatter the holidaymakers


?????????

What happened to make this happen? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## badger

Just to change the subject......................BADGERS BACK ON TOP!!!


----------



## 94055

Watch out badger the WOLF is about :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I knew what I meant .............. :lol: 

The rain, scattered the holidaymakers that were on the beach and around the harbour  



Do you ever get the feeling you are being Badger'ed :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

badger said:


> Just to change the subject......................BADGERS BACK ON TOP!!!


[marq=left:e241576f69]No he's not.....No he's not :lol: :lol: :lol: [/marq:e241576f69]

[marq=right:e241576f69]No he's not.....No he's not  :lol: :lol: :lol: [/marq:e241576f69]

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Nope the Badger has sniffed the scent of the WOLF and?????????
*GONE *: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

When is a Stevercar not a Stevercar ??????????????

When he's a big .. bad .. WOLF 




Down boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks!


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and everyone. Blue skies with lumps of white and grey cloud here in London taaaaan. Wind from the South West - in my face as I cycled in to work - hopefully it won't swing round during the day :? 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all, Babs and Gerald,

It's a bit dismal here, chilly wind and just started raining again.


----------



## geraldandannie

We have some friends in their static caravan on the Gower, reporting very much the same. Come to sunny London! :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope they have it lashed down Gerald :lol: 


800th to me I think :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> 800th to me I think :wink:


Well done. Congratulations.

The drinks are on you then? ccasion5:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

OK, drinks all round .... will champagne do


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> OK, drinks all round .... will champagne do


 8O  I suppose so :wink: But make it real champagne - none of that Cava stuff 

Gerald, just checking the sun's over the yardarm ..... IT IS!


----------



## tokkalosh

REAL champagne, crystal flutes ... nothing but the best here :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

:lover: @ Tricia :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## badger

Err............'Scuse me................am I intruding?  ..............sorry to disturb you two but...........................I'm back on top.... 8) 8) :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> I'm back on top.... 8) 8) :lol:


WRONG!

And no, you weren't intruding - we'd finished (for the moment :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Best get another bottle in :roll: 

Expensive taste you lot :lol: 

Not too much Gerald, you may fall off your bike :lol:


----------



## 94055

A bring your own bottle party unless your Gerald of course


----------



## geraldandannie

OI :evil: 

I'll have you know I'm very generous :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

OK then Gerald, so what are you going to share with us 8O


----------



## GROUNDHOG

Now I've stolen the thread.... at least Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Now I've stolen the thread.... at least Dick Turpin had the decency to wear a mask?


What like this one.....that's got me back in front.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

> OI
> 
> I'll have you know I'm very generous
> 
> Gerald


So Tricia keeps telling us :lol: :lol:



> OK then Gerald, so what are you going to share with us


Tricia 
Have you not had enough off Gerald? :lol: :lol:

My turn :grab:

:eeeeek:


----------



## tokkalosh

He drank all my champagne Steve   





TOP TOP TOP


----------



## 94055

Well you should have known better I always leave you some. Not like greedy guts :lol: :lol: 
Tricia
Glad you did not travel all the way to Driffield. Show was a total failure, Motorhomes you could see at any sellers & and acc!!!!!! Well.....What acc?????? :roll: :roll:


----------



## 89555

Thank goodness that we can afford the bandwidth or this post would have ended long ago Keep up the good work


----------



## tokkalosh

Shame about Driffield - you must have saved a packet though


----------



## 94055

???????


> Shame about Driffield - you must have saved a packet though


I promise you, the bring & buy meet you will enjoy :wink: 
No Tricia this Scoucer paid :lol: :lol: 
Mind you I went onto site without showing my pass and could have stayed till Monday :lol: :lol: It must be the place I was born :lol: :lol: 
Mind you Gerald got all of the champagne


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> He drank all my champagne Steve


Boo hoo - only 'cos you were drunk and fell asleep! :roll:

Next time you invite me over to "spend the evening", you might at least stay awake :roll: Must be my stimulating conversation 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Well all I can say to that....Is sleep????? Is only allowed when you are totally exhausted :wink: :lol: :lol: 
So time for bed...Sleep????? Well Thats for me to know & ......My..... am I able to stay up very late????
Goodnight to you & ????????
Well a gentleman can keep a secret :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Well a gentleman can keep a secret :lol: :lol:


Indeed - and I shall say no more on the matter to save the lady's blushes 

Let's just say I'm on top in more ways than one :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Yes greedy guts :lol: :lol: 
At least I share and go on the bottom now and again.
Do I not Tricia????


----------



## geraldandannie

It's another lovely new day, although the clouds a'building up in places. Nice and cool, though.

Good morning, campers!

Gerald

P.S. Where's Babs?


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, I'm here Gerald, I was reading all the posts from yesterday.


----------



## crazylady

It's looking dark, grey & overcast here. While I remember, I want to share this gem with you............................


A pesimist is an optimist with experience.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> A pesimist is an optimist with experience.


I like this one:

_A pessimist is a man who thinks all women are bad. An optimist is a man who hopes they are. _

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Lovely clouds in the sky today, breezy but sunny 

I noticed yesterday that Babs usual 'Good morning' was after mid-day  so perhaps she's having trouble with her clocks :lol:

Afternoon Babs :wink:


Now how did I miss those other posts .. duh


----------



## 94055

Afternoon all

Weather atrocious here now after beautiful sunshine start. Emptied all storage areas to revamp and add or ommitt items. Had to rush refill as the heavens opened up. Arghhhhhhhh
Todays thought!!
What is the best time in the day?



Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> What is the best time in the day?


Interesting question.

I love early mornings, but to experience them involves getting up, which is sometimes a bit of a problem :?

OR

When the sun finally climbs over the yardarm

OR

When I finish work

OR

When I finally lay my head to sleep.

I suppose it all depends on what I'm doing. But, basically, if I had the choice, early morning 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, I noticed you thought I came online yesterday after midday, just checked, it was actually 7.32 am. Who's clock is wrong?


----------



## badger

Hope my clock's not wrong....nearly knocking off time.................tough at the top innit....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> nearly knocking off time.................tough at the top innit....... :lol: :lol:


It's even tougher down here - I've been home for over an hour :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,

Oh my goodness me, what was the matter with me yesterday then :? 

Ahhhhh, I know, it was Monday ....... never mind, things can only get better (hopefully) :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, I understand Monday feelings. :? :? :?


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Hi Tricia, I understand Monday feelings. :? :? :?


Blimey - is it morning already? I must have had an awful lot to drink last night. I can't remember a thing :?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Typical of you Gerald, over-indulgence :roll:

All things in moderation :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Pusser

Hey Pusser

You around Pusser

I have just spent the last 40 or 50 minutes reading 'Pussers Maiden Voyage - France 2004' :lol: :lol: 

It is brilliant - thanks for taking the time to share it :wink: 

Is there a 2005 edition :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

Below in order is last years 2005 pussers tales

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8524.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8532.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-8566.html

Below is pussers tales 2004, this is mine and many others favorite of all time, have tissues at the ready, you'll need them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-251.html

MHS…Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> All things in moderation :lol:


How ridiculous! All things to excess! :wink:

'Nite, everyone.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks!


----------



## geraldandannie

Mornin', Babs and everyone. Bright and breezy on the London / Essex border this morning, although wet and windy to come later today  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,

Hi Babs, 07:22:58 you were on this morning :wink: :lol: 

Hi Motorhomersimpson, thanks for those links, will be busy for the rest of the day now I guess :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I have read all of Pusser's expoits now  
Absolutely brilliant :wink: 

I reckon we ought to all follow him on his next trip - I have a video camera - we could make a movie
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi tokkalosh,

you will have to get in the queue I'm afraid, ever since pussers first tale, people have been volunteering their services.

I have to thank you for mentioning them, as I was searching them out last night, I read most of the first one, still had me laughing out laud.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

*Pusser*

Hi Rob,
I have printed them out so can re-read them easily  
My son couldn't put them down, he was well impressed


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

I think in years to come they will be part of the school curriculum, just as Shakespear is today. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, It looks like it's going to rain here, again.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs, morning all. Spit-spats of rain here, cool and cloudy.

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad

Am I missing something here?

Dave

656


----------



## Minerva

Good morning all

Beautiful sunshine on the Fylde coast at Blackpool with a light breeze

Have a lovely day

Bill


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

A cool breeze here but the sun is shining  

So what is the weather like with you Dave :?:


----------



## badger

Not too warm here................hoping the weather picks up for 11th August


----------



## crazylady

Hi everybody, the sun is trying it's best to break through now. I hope it succeeds!


----------



## geraldandannie

Wind and rain  No sign of any sun today :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Best all get over to Pembrokeshire 

It's a scorcher here :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Luckily it's still sunny here as well Tricia.


----------



## geraldandannie

I'm saying nothing (for a change)  

Still got my shorts on though :? 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooooh Gerald 8O 

Have you got socks and sandals on too
:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Have you got socks and sandals on too
> :lol: :lol:


 :roll: Don't be silly. On hot days, I will wear my sandals (NO SOCKS!), but today, it was ankle socks and trainers.

Back home now, and it's barefoot all the way! 8)

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

OK twinkletoes :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Careful, Tricia, or I'll post a photo of them :? 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Legs an' all please 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Legs an' all please 8O


I'm not sure this conversation is heading in a proper direction (in more ways than one).

I'll just leave it to your imagination 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, just thought I'd tell you my good news. I'm a gran for the third time. My eldest daughter Ange, has given birth to a son tonight, weighed in at 6lb 15oz named Joseph. Ange & her husband Robert have a daughter Olivia aged 11 years. My youngest daughter Sam & her husband Paul, also have a son Harry aged 8 months. 

Thats it.
Goodnight to one and all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations
to you and yours Babs


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done, Babs, and congratulations :wav: :greenjumpers: :smilecolros: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Tricia and Gerald for your good wishes.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Congratulations from me also, Babs , a hat trick of grandchildren, there's something to celebrate. 8) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks. 

MHS....Rob, thanks for your congratulations.


----------



## tokkalosh

Quiet on here today, everyone must be preparing for a good weekend :?: 

Calm day here today, overcast but still warm.

Lets hope we have a dry weekend - haven't watched a forecast yet.


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Quiet on here today,


Sorry, Tricia - busy on other threads. Work? What's that?

Overcast and chilly again down the smoke. They keep forecasting bright sunshine. Maybe tomorrow ...

Gerald


----------



## badger

Congratulations Babs............(my first is on the way)


----------



## 89555

If I can get as many replies to my request for information on the Ardrossan Brodick Ferry I will be delighted if I am the last post LOL


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Badger. I bet you can't wait for your first grandchild. They're much better than your own kids, you can give them back at the end of the day!


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and others.

The clouds seem to have gone, and we've got blue skies and sun. Woo-hoo!

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning Babs, Gerald,

Good day here too.

Doing some sorting and re-organising in the camper today and then give it a good clean.

Will tootle off somewhere for coffee this afternoon I think, might even go for a swim  

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Will tootle off somewhere for coffee this afternoon I think, might even go for a swim


Sounds great, Tricia. It's a weekend of jobs for me, I'm afraid  I'll try to find the odd moment to have fun while my wife is in Italy for 10 days :evil:

Shame for me, eh :wink:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

It's very overcast here, but so warm. Just come back from seeing all the grandchildren, oh and children.LOL Both families only live 5 minutes away from me, but in different directions. Sometimes a bit too close.LOL


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, What happened yesterday was everybody out?


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs.

There was a lot of activity on some threads - I know Steve's on holiday at the mo. I'm still here tho' :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, glad to know somebodies on this thread, I was beginning to feel like an outcast.LOL


----------



## Tucano

Darn it wrong post :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all,
Hot sunny day over here.

Drummer and Gerald are on the 'film' thread but I have stumped them with my Whoopi Goldberg film :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Actually, I was out at B&Q, and then popped in to Morrisons to buy some fruit. Then I thought I'd BBQ this afternoon, so bought more stuff. And I bought some black pudding!!!!! Good job Mrs. Gerald isn't here - she'd go nuts :twisted: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*BBQ*

Nice BBQ Gerald 

Hope you didn't eat all the black pudding yourself :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: BBQ*



tokkalosh said:


> Hope you didn't eat all the black pudding yourself :lol:


No, Tricia, not all of it. There's some left :?

Mind you, I ate nearly all the asparagus wrapped in bacon. I just love them to bits!

Need to tidy up - work tomorrow 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

So what happened to the 'film' topic - thought you and Drummer had run off together :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

It's dropped off the most recent topics, and I've been really busy :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Morning :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk! I thought I was early, but Tucano you beat me.


----------



## geraldandannie

That's well early! Morning Babs and everyone.

Rained in the night here (good job - it was really stuff). Overcast but dry now. Back to work - boo!

Gerald


----------



## Drummer

tokkalosh said:


> Afternoon all,
> Hot sunny day over here.
> 
> Drummer and Gerald are on the 'film' thread but I have stumped them with my Whoopi Goldberg film :lol: :wink:


Trica! 8O I never thought of looking on here for a clue! :roll: That would have narrowed it down a bit! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> That's well early! Morning Babs and everyone.Gerald


Or late, depends on your perspective. 

Morning all.

Rob


----------



## Tucano

Only early every day because we are two hours ahead of you in the UK. Only for one more week though because I am then back home to be with my wife  
However I am only posting on here because it gets hit more than other forums, strange that !!
Question, sorry, questions, what is a marine type toilet, and, are a Thetford and a cassette toilet the same thing. Thanks in advance and goody :lol: , its ME
Norman :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

60 pages of pure, unadulterated silly talk - I wonder if it will ever end :?: 

:lol: 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

TUCANO said:


> Question, sorry, questions, what is a marine type toilet, and, are a Thetford and a cassette toilet the same thing. Thanks in advance and goody :lol: , its ME
> Norman :lol: :lol:


Hi Norman, nice to hear from you, hope your return home works out.

As for your question, try a search on the site (only ref I have about Marine toilet is "pusser" and you don't want to go there :lol: ) or ask your question in general.

Thetford cassette toilet's are by far the most used and very easy to operate.



tokkalosh said:


> unadulterated silly talk


Oi, Tricia, I resemble that remark. :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Oi, Tricia, I resemble that remark. :lol:
> 
> MHS....Rob


Don't we all Rob
:lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Don't we all Rob :lol:


You only said that to get top again Tricia 

But now your not...top  smee again :lol:

MHS....Rob


----------



## badger

900 posts Rob..........its a race to the 1000th, :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> 900 posts Rob..........its a race to the 1000th, :lol:


Oh Badger, how unseemly. What matters is the quality of the discussion, not a pathetic and trivial race to achieve a nebulous posting record.

Anyway, I'm top. It's a lovely evening here (after the mucky start to the day) - clear skies, but nice and cool for a change.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Get down the pair of you :lol: 

Nice clear cool evening here too Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Get down the pair of you :lol:


Whatever you say, Tricia :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

It's cool and clear here tonight 

Badger...I didn't even notice to be honest, :lol: :lol:

Gerald....


> What matters is the quality of the discussion


Did you post that on the wrong thread :lol: only kidding, love reading all the chat. :wink: Badgers was only tongue in cheek.

Tricia....nice to see you have it under control here, keeping them in order. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Did you post that on the wrong thread :lol: only kidding, love reading all the chat. :wink: Badgers was only tongue in cheek.


As was mine, Rob :wink:



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Tricia....nice to see you have it under control here, keeping them in order.


Pah! She wishes :roll:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Rob,

Much easier with Stevercar away, was starting to feel like the 'rose between two thorns' with the Gerald and Steve :lol: 

Badger is just so polite, no competition there really


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I bet badger is blushing now Tricia...pull that hat down badger, to hide your blushes :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Are we by any chance trying to get this thread up to 1000 tonight :?: 

And what happens when we do - hope my laptop doesn't explode
:lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Are we by any chance trying to get this thread up to 1000 tonight :?:
> 
> And what happens when we do - hope my laptop doesn't explode
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Set no limit that way no one is dissapointed, just whoever is last to post at the end......but when will that be....DOH!!!...cue music, sound on and refresh.  
[stream:1f6ade89b0]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/simpsons.wav[/stream:1f6ade89b0]

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Opened the thread, and ran off to watch Big Brother. Wondered where the Simpsons theme tune was coming from :roll: 

I don't think even we can get the thread up to 1000 tonight.

Mind you :? 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Good morning all :lol: 

Well, couldn't sleep so decided to beat you all on this dark Tuesday morning 

Got my eldest son and his girlfriend visiting later today.
He is on leave, haven't seen him for about three months so it will be great - just hope I can rise and shine before they arrive :roll: 

Have a good day all of you.


----------



## Tucano

Good morning, usual hot season weather here, temp about 35 and humidity YUK, condensation down the windows, on the outside, and no AC at work. another lovely day in paradise. Oh yes, top, sorry


----------



## Tucano

Thanks to all for the toilet advice, looking into it !!  
Morning again :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk! Loved the music this morning.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning Babs, Tricia, and Toucano, and everyone. A cool, beautiful, cloudless sky here in East London.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Apologies, I meant to say,

Tricia, hope you have a good time with your son & his girlfiend today,

Norman, Safe journey back to the U.K.

Gerald, Good morning.

Everyone else that comes on line, Have a good day!


----------



## badger

Thank you Babs.............What music?........ 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Was it the Simpsons theme from the previous page?

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Pst, :lol: it's me


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello, Toucano. Hey - for a minute there, you were top.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all,

Glorious day here.

Had lunch with son and girlfriend in Saundersfoot, they will be around for a couple of days so that'll keep me out of mischief :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Ive just fitted a reversing camera to my van. It only cost £200 - VAT. Its a Waeco LC250.

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Good one Dave.

You'll be driving around backwards from now on then :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice one, Dave.

Tricia - I used to camp around Saundersfoot when I was in the Boys' Brigade 8O Happy days :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Good one Dave.
> 
> You'll be driving around backwards from now on then :roll:


 [-X [-X [-X :lol: :lol: :lol:

Time for an interlude :lol: cue... sound on/refresh

[stream:cb4a9e3da2]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/intermis.wav[/stream:cb4a9e3da2]

MHS...Rob


----------



## klubnomad

tokkalosh said:


> You'll be driving around backwards from now on then :roll:


Yes, reversed all round the farm. Sorted


----------



## badger

Ahhh Saundersfoot...................that brings back a few...............

Tenby, Amroth, used to be able to park in the dunes (copithall beach)through the tunnels, think its a car park now.........I'm Talking many moons ago.

PS..I'm Top..Bye for now


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> PS..I'm Top..Bye for now


I hate to disagree with you Badger, but .... :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Gerald,
Go and do some work :lol: 



I'm top...................


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Go and do some work :lol:


Get real, woman - the man's working day is done 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

TOP


----------



## tokkalosh

NOT


----------



## geraldandannie

<sigh> You need to try harder, Tricia. Get some popcorn (I have this disembodied voice which keeps telling me to buy some :? )

Gerald


----------



## 88781

you was top mate :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Wrong tense, mate. I *IS* top.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Get some popcorn (I have this disembodied voice which keeps telling me to buy some :? )
> 
> Gerald


 opcorn:

smee again. :lol: 
[stream:b1e8dd68e8]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/melted.wav[/stream:b1e8dd68e8]

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, It's me again. You just never know when I'll join in. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the popcorn Rob - shame Gerald is engrossed in BB :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, did you you say as your son and his girlfriend were staying over it would keep you out of mischeif. Why? Carry on being your normal fun loving self.

That popcorn advert's driving me nuts now!

Night folks, I'm off to bed!


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Babs, will carry on as normal then :lol: 

Sweet popcorn dreams


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for the popcorn Rob - shame Gerald is engrossed in BB :lol:


And the problem with that iis ...?

Less than two weeks to go. Everything pretty much on target. Knew Nikki, Grace and Mikey would go back in. Didn't know the fourth - I thought Jayne, but Lea will do.

And Imogen and Richard up for Friday's vote.

So, Imogen to go on Friday, and probably Nikki to go back into the house. And then it's the final week run-in to the winner on Friday week. Pete still favourite (always has been), but watch out for Jenny as an outside bet.

You wanted to know that, didn't you?

Gerald

P.S. I'm top.


----------



## tokkalosh

No problem Gerald, no problem at all  

Thanks for the update, much appreciated :roll:


----------



## Tucano

Good morning :lol: :lol: 
Norman


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks.!

Gerald, Thanks mate ????


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Norman and Babs, and everyone.

So, I take it we're not BB fans then :roll: What's not to like?

Chilly this morning (relatively - had the windows open all night), but cloudy and overcast, and looks like it might rain. Hey ho.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Can I just say this is my 1000th post? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Certainly Gerald go ahead and say it :lol:


----------



## badger

Well Done Gerald........................... \/


----------



## tokkalosh

If you must Gerald :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano

He did :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Go for it Gerald, make 'em have it!


----------



## geraldandannie

Thank you, everyone. On this mmentous occasion, I would like to say a few words ...... no? Oh, all right  

Besides which, the momentous occasion has now officially passed. Ah well, here's to the next 1,000 :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## phoenix

is this thread still going?.........


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phoenix,

It is definitely slowing down now, probably because it's August


----------



## klubnomad

My Golf Handicap has dropped to 22 from 28 :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Been playing lots then Dave :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, has Dave been playing with what? Oh sorry, you're talking about golf, my mistake!    


Good night all, I'd better go before I gets anything else mixed up!


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight Babs, but don't worry about geting things mixed up, it adds to the novelty of this post :lol: 

Night all


----------



## geraldandannie

Goodnight, lightweights! Shame none of you are top anymore!

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It's looking very damp and grey today!


----------



## klubnomad

crazylady said:


> Good Morning folk, It's looking very damp and grey today!


Good morning, it's bright and sunny here 

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> Good morning, it's bright and sunny here


Ahah! But where's "here", Dave?

Good morning! Clear skies and cool here 

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin

hi all, just thought i would post again and push you all back down


----------



## geraldandannie

NOT FAIR :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Anyway, who said you could play?

Enjoy your brief stay at the top? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Evening folks, It turned out to be bright & sunny after all, after that dull start, on the cool side though. That's all for now. Signing off.

Good Night all you good people out there!


----------



## geraldandannie

G'nite, Babs. Still chilly here.

Not much more to say. I'm watching Big Brother's Big Mouth :? 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, I've not looked out the window yet, so no weather report yet.LOL


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and others.

Lots of cirrus cloud on a blue sky. Still cool. Rain forecast  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

I know I'm chancing my luck, but right now it's looking really nice. Bright blue sky and a few clouds.


----------



## Tucano

Clouds, what they !!
Norman :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

TUCANO said:


> Clouds, what they !!


You miss 'em really, Norman. Soon enough :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Gerald

Very true :lol:

Norman


----------



## crazylady

Hi Folks, It's been really nice up untill 5 minutes ago when it rained. Not too much though, it's stopped now and is brightening up again.


----------



## Tucano

nice :lol:


----------



## Tucano

Babs, see your A57 thread, sorry about my reply, it was meant to be a :? 
Anyway that makes me top again so :lol: 
Norman


----------



## geraldandannie

We just had a fire in the field behind the house. I even had to close the motorhome door!

Such transparent and pathetic postings make me top again. Of course.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Norman, I guessed it was meant to be tongue in cheek your inquiry. We are talking about Derbyshire County Council. They may well still be resurfacing even up to and including September. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good Night all you good folks, I'm off to bed!


----------



## Tucano

Morning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning! Blimey - it must be early to beat Babs! Very dark clouds and rainy here  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, I must be getting lazy. First Norman, now Gerald, both posted before me. That's O.K. I'm top for now.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> That's O.K. I'm top for now.


Not for long.

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad

gerannpasa said:


> crazylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's O.K. I'm top for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for long.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Never a truer word was said

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> Never a truer word was said


There probably was. Once.

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Afternoon, sun still shining here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Cloudy and breezy here

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, it's mixed bag of weather here, alls we need now is snow & ice and we've had the lot. :? :? :?


----------



## klubnomad

Still the same here

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

Nasty rain earlier when I was in Walthamstow, home to alleged bombers :? Trouble is, that's where I needed to go to get my car fixed. Not too many shady characters.

It's not raining any more. Still cloudy, and still cool.

Just thought you'd llike to know.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, I really needed to know that. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Tucano

Ah rain, Englands green and pleasant land, bliss :lol: 

ps 992

Norman :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, just been looking at the thread, 'Name that Film' Really photo Drummer took of Badger's 'Western rally'


----------



## Tucano

Same same, as they say here,
After you Babs, good morning to all,
Norman :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Can I get up yet? "NO" came the reply!!
Mornin all.
Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning Norman, and anybody else that joins in.


----------



## klubnomad

Morning all, we have rain  

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

This is way of an apology regarding my message last night, it was late when I wrote it. What I meant to say was, Hi folks, just been looking at the thread, 'Name that Film' Really good photo Drummer took of Badger's 'Western rally'


----------



## artona

Hi, the next person to post in this thread will have made the 1000th posting. Who wants it - go for it :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

ME ME ME!

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry about that. I don't know what came over me. How crass!

Now. Let's start again.

Good morning, Dave, Babs, Stew, Johnny and Norman. Yep, rain here too. Nasty winds yesterday. The sky looks a teeny-weeny bit brighter  

Gerald, ever the optimist :roll:


----------



## artona

Well done Gerald 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Stew. Sad and pathetic, I know. :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Well done Gerald, from me. I was busy feeding the cats & fish for my neighbour, missed the 1000th post. I'll have to try for the 2000th instead.LOL


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Morning all,

I see in my absence we have reached over 1,ooo post, quite an achievement, well done all of you :wink:  

Gerald, shame on you 8O you know it's ladies first :lol: well done. :wink: 

We do have a fairly new member here...mangothemadmonk ...I thought my name was long :lol: welcome to the site, glad you found this section, trouble is you'll have a hard time staying off this thread now.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thankyou and you could be right  
Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Hi Johnny F, I'd like to wecome you as well, enjoy the thread, it seems we talk about most things on here! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Tucano

Damn, damn, damn, also missed it, because I was at work. The weekend here in, always, sunny Saudi is Thurs, Fri. But not for much longer for me.
I am out of here permanently on Wed 16, will miss the lifestyle, and the money, but other things have to take priority. I am really really frightened for the future, give me strength ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Norman


----------



## Tucano

Sorry I missed the new guy there, welcome to the asylum mangothemadmonk


----------



## artona

TUCANO said:


> Damn, damn, damn, also missed it, because I was at work. The weekend here in, always, sunny Saudi is Thurs, Fri. But not for much longer for me.
> I am out of here permanently on Wed 16, will miss the lifestyle, and the money, but other things have to take priority. I am really really frightened for the future, give me strength ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Norman


what you upto then

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

TUCANO said:


> I am really really frightened for the future, give me strength


Norman, life is not a rehearsal. Better to have tried something new and failed than ont to have tried it in the first place. I'm sure everyone here wishes oyu well for your new life. I won't be here, so I'll say it now: WELCOME HOME!



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Gerald, shame on you Shocked you know it's ladies first Laughing well done. Wink


You should know by now, Rob - I have no shame. It's dog eat dog out there, and in here :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Stew,
well my wife is SERIOUSLY ill and I am returning just so that we can be together. Our original intention was to buy a motor home, when I had to leave Saudi at age 60 next year, and tour Europe with not a care in the world. Now I am worried sick about my wifes health and my whole world has collapsed around me. That is why my "signature" is as it is, 
I don't see how life could be worse


----------



## Tucano

Gerald,
sorry I missed you out there, have a great time on your travels.
Norman


----------



## crazylady

Hi Norman, I'm sorry to here about your wife. That must be one of the worst reasons ever for leaving. If it's any help or comfort, you're surrounded by friends on MHF. We're always here for you. I'm certain others will join me in that statement.


----------



## Tucano

Babs,
Many people on this forum have expressed their sympathies to me already and I am deeply grateful to all. 
We have followed the advice of your signature too well throughout our life unfortunately so the LOVE DEEPLY part is going to end up really painful.
Thanks for your kind thoughts.
Norman


----------



## Tucano

Me top and I didn't realize,

_YES_


----------



## artona

I am really sorry to hear that Norman. I hope things work out for you both in the end.

Best wishes

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all, 
Glad to see you carried on without me :lol: 

Bristol Balloon Fiesta was good although after Friday am the weather was not suitable for the balloons to take off.  

Great to put faces to some other MHF members  

Pictures asap, but am sure others will beat me to it :wink:


----------



## klubnomad

Thunder and rain here in Slough


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

TUCANO said:


> Me top and I didn't realize,
> 
> _YES_


_

No your not, you'll have to try harder Norman :lol:,

Is your wife well enough to use the computer Norman, just a thought, as she could join in here with us.

MHS...Rob _


----------



## Tucano

Last day at work in sunny Saudi so no more forums at this ungodly hour simply to say I'm top. :lol: 
Over to you Babs 
Norman


----------



## sallytrafic

What is the point of this topic?......oh I see


Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

Nearly half past seven and no Babs? How strange.

Cool and overcast here. 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

I've been trying to work out what I don't like about the grammar of the subject and its just struck me that the ' and the S are better left out so it might be better put as:

The last member to post here is the best ever MHF member


----------



## geraldandannie

Ooo - pedant alert! :wink:

OR

You could say _ The last person to post here is the MHF's best ever member._

BUT THEN AGAIN

Considering that MHF is an acronym for MotorHomeFacts, it would be better as:

_ The last person to post here is the MHF forum's best ever member._

THEN AGAIN



sallytraffic said:


> ... and its just struck me


Missing ' for the shortened form of "it has"

Not that we're checking :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Well spotted but it isn't the only punctuation that I leave out on the net. Besides I think missing punctuation marks especially an apostrophe is far far better than putting one in in the wrong place. I expect the apostrophe to vanish within a generation. Incidently in America the title of Eats, Shoots & Leaves needs another comma and the text has been heavily criticised for punctuation mistakes See Here for real pedantry.

Regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

I think you're right, Frank. All speech is being shortened and Americanised.

I've watched my stepson searching for something in Google - he types the word hugely fast, misspelling it, and then clicks on the link when Google says "Did you mean ...?" He says to me: "Why not do that? It's there for a reason." I find it difficult to argue, but can't do it myself. Having seen some of the transcripts of his MSN conversations, I found them almost totally illegible.

Thanks for the link. I do find it strange when Americans try to tell us how to write ENGLISH. Would they tell a franchman how to speak French? It's OUR language, so we can do with it what we want! :evil: 

:wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,

Unfortunately I notice spelling mistakes in text and find it really annoying, especially when there is a spell checker available.

The youngsters today don't seem to think it is important to know how to spell and mobile phones haven't helped as they abbreviate as much as possible so will forget how to spell the word in full.

Oh well, it's the world we live in I suppose :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Why will the mobile phones forget?

;-)

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Well you can't always trust modern technology can you Dave :wink:


----------



## artona

R U ul ok n ere


stew

(no wisecracks about forgetting the (?) thankyou)


----------



## 97993

i
geo :lol: 

cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The
phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at
Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,

it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny
iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm.

Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but
the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling wasipmorantt! if


----------



## tokkalosh

Well that certainly put a damper on things Geo :lol: 

Slowing down on here  

Stevercar is away
Gerannpasa gone today I believe
Drummer busy on 'Name that film'
Babs ....... not around for last couple of days

Running out of nutters here :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi Tricia

can you say that in Geo speak please so we can understand you :lol: 


stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry Stew, haven't got time for gobbledygook - even if it is understandable :lol: 


Just checked, neither Drummer nor Babs has been on for two days now ...... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm :wink: :wink:


----------



## Tucano

Another nutter signing off for a while here, back to the UK tomorrow and then, decisions, decisions,
Beginning to wish that I had stuck in more at school, hope this letter passes the scrutineers on here :lol: 
Regards and best wishes to you all,
Norman


----------



## olley

To boldly go, or to go boldly, that is the question.

top again.

Olley


----------



## tokkalosh

olley said:


> To boldly go, or to go boldly, that is the question.
> 
> top again.
> 
> Olley


Whatever turns you on Olley :lol:

But you're not top now :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

TUCANO said:


> Another nutter signing off for a while here, back to the UK tomorrow and then, decisions, decisions,
> Beginning to wish that I had stuck in more at school, hope this letter passes the scrutineers on here :lol:
> Regards and best wishes to you all,
> Norman


Have a safe journey home Norman, don't worry about the scrutineers, I'll keep them busy :lol:

Smee again..see what I mean Norman  , why can't people speak proper English like what I do.... :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh well off to work  
Johnny F


----------



## badger

"Running out of nutters here "


.....Did Someone call??......................................


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Badger,

Glad you answered the call :lol: 

Warm, windy and sunny here in Pembrokeshire.

Tucano - hope your journey back was/is good - look forward to seeing you on here again.


I'm top again.


----------



## 94055

"Running out of nutters here " 


.....Did Someone call??......................................

Ditto or

Iv bin awy fr 2 wks n t tll th trh nt mny psts hve bin pt on hre snce?

Is that all you have acheived in 2 weeks?

Im back booooooh 

Please do not ask about the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

How was the weather Steve :lol: :lol: 

Sorry about that, just had to didn't I :roll: 

Not doing very well on here, Geranpasa gone away, Crazylady and Drummer have disappeared  

Never mind the w......, did you and Jan have a good time away?


----------



## 94055

Hi Tricia
Break 
Yes
Would I go back to Netherlands?
No not for us, not as we expected, still another country we have visited.
The weather made it worse!!!!!!!!

Yes it does seem quiet?


----------



## artona

came straight back with some double dutch to keep up with the rest of us hey Steve

stew


----------



## 94055

Hi Stew
Double Dutch!!!!!!!
One dose was enough :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm back again. I've had one sick laptop, so it's been in the computer doctors. Thank goodness I've got it back at last. I've been here all the time, running up the walls, and almost strangling 'im in doors, (which isn't such a bad idea)LOL As to all the inquiries to Drummer's disappearance, the last I heard, he was spending a few days in Cambridge.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

welcome back, shame about the holiday..weather and all. 

Friends of mine stayed in Holland and they mentioned the Dutch are really friendly (or high :lol: ) is that the case. I have often wondered about them as they seem so layed back. 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

I saw Drummer on Saturday...........he was at Blue Rodeo Lichfield,


----------



## 94055

> Hi Steve,
> 
> welcome back, shame about the holiday..weather and all.
> 
> Friends of mine stayed in Holland and they mentioned the Dutch are really friendly (or high ) is that the case. I have often wondered about them as they seem so layed back.
> 
> MHS...Rob


Hi Rob,
We stayed on the Eastern side and the site was a Caravan Club site Huemens Bos, Huemen near Nijmegan.
Although the Dutch overall are quite friendly the do seem to have more non friendly compared to other countries visited. This could be related to location as it was very close to Germany. The shop Management/Owner team left a lot to be desired and talk about grumpy looks?????
The site did not have very good communication for English or in fact anyone except Dutch, all of the activities were arranged for Dutch and Dutch, Oh and Dutch. Even restaurants it was hard to get an English version. It is a lovely clean Country but not as we expected, hard to explain disappointment overall. Motorways/Main roads very good, Hard to find parking in main towns for Motorhomes and low bridge signs not prominent, we went down a side street with no warnings and had to reverse all the way back out!!!!! It led to a small multi storey car park with as said no warning at all.
So enough said

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

Funny you mention Germany, that was the place my friend compared the people to (his daughter was in the forces until a few years ago) but still, we’re all different after all. He may also have been in a totally different area as well, I‘m not to sure.

Sorry it was not as wished but as you say, that’s another country ticked off. We will travel that area one day, so I was more than just curious.

MHS…Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi Norman, hope things turn out better for you back home. Looking forward to seeing back on here. Best wished for the furture to you and your wife.

Hi Steve, glad to see you back, you've been missed.

Hi Badger, I've heard it was a good show, wish I could have come over & seen it.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Strange laws 

did you know, it is against the law to whale hunt in Oklahoma.

I did not know this... :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning people, it's so nice to be back!


----------



## klubnomad

Soon be time for the French rally \/ 

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, Good to have you back, thought you had run off with Drummer  

Hi 656, you all ready to go then :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Rob 
It is even more amuzing than that
Strange Laws 

In Alabama, it is illegal to wear a fake mustache that causes laughter in church.

In Texas, it is illegal to curse in front of, or indecently expose oneself to, a corpse.

In Michigan, a man legally owns his wife's hair.

Kansas law prohibits shooting rabbits from a motorboat.

In Idaho, the law states all boxes of candy given as romantic gifts must weigh more than 50 pounds.



It's against the law to catch fish with your bare hands in Kansas.

In California, animals are banned from mating publicly within 1,500 feet of a tavern, school or place of worship.

In Washington state, it's against the law to sleep in an outhouse without the owner's permission.

Putting salt on a railroad track can be punishable by death in the state of Alabama.

In Texas, it's illegal to put graffiti on someone else's cow.

In Alabama, dominoes may not be played on Sunday.

In New York City, it's illegal to shake a dust mop out a window.

In Connorsville, Wisconsin a man is legally prohibited from shooting a gun while his female partner is having an orgasm.

In New York, it's against the law to throw a ball at someone's head for fun.

In Pueblo, Colorado, it is illegal to let a dandelion grow within city limits.

In the state of Washington, it's illegal to catch a fish by throwing a rock at it.

It is illegal to lie down and fall asleep with your shoes on in North Dakota.

In Berkeley, California, you can't whistle for an escaped bird before 7:00 a.m.

An old law in Bellingham, Washington, made it illegal for a woman to take anything other than backwards steps while dancing.

In California, it is a misdemeanor to shoot at any kind of game from a moving vehicle, unless the target is a whale.

In Florida, having sexual relations with a porcupine is illegal.

San Francisco bans any "mechanical device that reproduces obscene language."

In Nogales, Arizona, it is illegal to wear suspenders.

In Atlanta, Georgia, it is illegal to tie a giraffe to a telephone pole or street lamp.

In Logan County, Colorado, it's illegal for a man to kiss a woman while she's asleep.

There's a San Francisco law that states it's illegal to play poker in public or gamble in a barricaded room.

In the state of Texas, it is illegal to take more than three sips of beer at a time while standing.

A person is not eligible to become governor in Pennsylvania if they have participated in a duel.

It's against the law for a woman to drive in a house coat in California.

In Texas, it's illegal to milk another person's cow.


Now 
Who will give us the strange laws in the UK?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Well here's some - 

Strange Laws of the UK
All English Men over 14 are meant to carry out 2 hours (or so) of longbow practice a week supervised by the local clergy. 
London Hackney Carriages (taxis/cabs) must carry a bale of hay and a sack of oats. 
It is illegal to be drunk on Licensed Premises. 
It is illegal for two adult men to have sex in the same house as a third person. 
Chelsea Pensioners may not be impersonated. 
A bed may not be hung out of a window. 
It is illegal for a lady to eat chocolates on a public conveyance. 
Throughout the whole of England it is illegal to eat mince pies on the 25th of December. 
Any boy under the age of 10 may not see a naked manequin. 
It is illegal to leave baggage unattended, and picking up abandoned baggage is an act of terrorism. 
Those wishing to use a television must apply for a license. 
It is illegal for a Member of Parliament to enter the House of Commons wearing a full suit of armour. 
It is legal for a male to urinate in public, as long it is on the rear wheel of his motor vehicle and his right hand is on the vehicle. 
Committing suicide is classified as a capital crime. (Repealed)


----------



## tokkalosh

This site has some useless information on as well :lol:

Humour


----------



## 94055

More uk laws
Some repeats

For example did you know that it is illegal to enter the Houses of Parliament in a suit of armour or that until 1976 cab drivers were required by law to carry a bale of hay to feed a horse? 

In some cases what must have been a necessary law at the time still stands centuries later. 

It is still illegal for cabbies to carry rabid dogs or corpses and by law they must ask all passengers if they have small pox or the plague. 

Weird and wonderful 

There is still a law in place which requires Royal Navy ships which enter the Port of London to provide a barrel of rum to the Constable of the Tower of London. 

Although not enforced today it is marked by an annual ceremony of the Constable's Dues where the Royal Navy moors one of its ships alongside the Tower Pier and the captain delivers his alcoholic tax. 

The Law Commission, in central London, which celebrates its 40th anniversary this year, is responsible for sifting out the aging laws of England in an attempt to bring the whole system up-to-date. 

Every few years the commission's team of law reformers read through lists of statutes and make a note of the most weird and wonderful, but more importantly the archaic. 

John Saunders, head of the Statute Law Revision group, described his team as the "undertaker" of the law. 

Appearing on the public highway wearing upon his head a tall structure having a shining lustre and calculated to frighten timid people 

A charge brought against a top hat wearer - in 1797 

"We pore through the statute book, pulling out any laws or statutes that are obsolete and outdated, and add them to a Repeal Bill," he said. 

"These Repeals Bills are passed by Parliament every few years, each one getting rid of hundreds of pages of law. 

"This sounds like a lot, but when you consider that every year around 3,000 pages are being added to the law books, it sometimes feels like the labours of Sisyphus (the man condemned by the Gods to push a boulder up a mountain for all eternity) to even keep on an even keel." 

The last bill went through in 2003 and contained 68 whole acts and parts of 400 others. 

The acts repealed in 2004 included an 1888 law encouraging emigration to the colonies for unemployed adults and pauper children from the overcrowded cities of England and Wales. 


Freemen can take a flock of sheep across London Bridge 
Despite the team's hard work to bring the English Law into the 21st Century, there are a few bizarre rules that manage to stay in place. 

A law introduced in 1307 ensures that the head of any dead whale found on the British coast becomes the property of the king and the tail belongs to the queen - should she need the bones for her corset. 

Until 1835 anyone who carried a trade in the City of London had to be a freeman - a title still taken up by some 1,800 people every year. 

Nigel Cawthorne who researched archaic English laws for his book The Strange Laws of Old England said as a freeman of the City of London he was entitled to a number of ancient privileges. 

"Apparently I am allowed to take a flock of sheep across London Bridge without being charged a toll and drive geese down Cheapside," he said. 

'Women fainted' 

"I have immunity from press ganging, can get married in St Pauls and will not be arrested if found drunk and disorderly." 

The Freedom of the City of London now holds privileges of a purely educational and charitable nature. 

In 1797, a law was passed preventing people from wearing a top hat after London haberdasher John Hetherington showed off his creation round the city. 

The sight of his hat caused quite a stir and according to Mr Cawthorne "people booed, several women fainted and a small boy got his arm broken", when a crowd formed around Mr Hetherington. 

The haberdasher was arrested and charged with breach of the King's peace in particular "appearing on the public highway wearing upon his head a tall structure having a shining lustre and calculated to frighten timid people". 

If anyone was caught in the Houses of Parliament wearing armour it would first be a matter for the police 

CPS spokeswoman 

He was found guilty and fined £50. 

It is still an offence to beat or shake any carpet rug or mat in any street in the Metropolitan Police District, although you are allowed to shake a doormat before 8am. 

And Londoners are not allowed to keep a pigsty in the front of their homes. 

Are we an advanced Country? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Or More

Strange Laws
- Most Middle Eastern countries recognize the following Islamic law:
"After having sexual relations with a lamb, it is a mortal sin to eat its flesh."

- In Lebanon, men are legally allowed tohave sex with animals, but the animals must be female. Having sexual relations with a male animal is punishable by death. 

- In Bahrain, a male doctor may legally examine a woman's genitals, but is forbidden from looking directly at them during the examination. He may only see their reflection in a mirror. 

- Muslims are banned from looking at the genitals of a corpse. This also applies to undertakers; the sex organs of the deceased must be covered with a brick or piece of wood at all times. 

- The penalty for masturbation in Indonesia is decapitation. 

- There are men in Guam whose full-time job is to travel the countryside and deflower young virgins, who pay them for the privilege of having sex for the first time. Reason: under Guam law, it is expressly forbidden for virgins to marry. (is there any job anywhere else in the world that even comes close to this?) 

- In Hong Kong, a betrayed wife is legally allowed to kill her adulterous husband, but may only do so with her bare hands. 

- Topless saleswomen are legal in Liverpool, England - but only in tropical fish stores. 

- In Cali, Colombia, a woman may only have sex with her husband, and the first time this happens her mother must be in the room to witness the act. 

- In Santa Cruz, Bolivia it is illegal for a man to have sex with a woman and her daughter at the same time. (...we have to presume this was a big enough problem that they had to pass this law...?) 

- In Maryland, it is illegal to sell condoms from vending machines with one exception: pro-phylactics may be dispensed from a vending machine only "in places where alcoholic beverages are sold for consumption on the premises." 

The mother in Law :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk!


----------



## badger

Ello' Babs..........


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, Badger,

Strange weather here, warm, sunny, then cloudy and randrops - I suppose it will make up it's mind eventually :roll: 

Anything lined up for this weekend :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Babs, Badger, Strange weather here, warm, sunny, then cloudy and randrops -


ooop's, spellchecker not working then Tricia.. :lol: :lol: :lol:



tokkalosh said:


> Unfortunately I notice spelling mistakes in text and find it really annoying, especially when there is a spell checker available.


Even the best of us make them it seems... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only kidding, just couldn't resist 

If you mean the spellchecker on the site, well, it is not that good to honest, I should know   :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh

It's is it is.

You see, spelling is one thing, punctuation another, grammar another and good writing/ communication another still.

And I'm on top, or bottom, or whatever.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

OK MHS, you got me on that one :lol: 

Got you and DAB on here though, didn't it :wink: 

But I'm top again now ................... or bottom 

But I'm the last poster anyway :lol: 





Spell checked - it does not like I'm - wants me to put Iamb or Immy :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

And as you take being hoisted by your own petard so graciously, a nice place to be it is, too 

Dave


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, You asked if we've anything planned for the week-end. I'm meeting a friend on Sunday. It should be a good day out, especially since it's without 'im indoors.LOL


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> OK MHS, you got me on that one :lol:


Hi Tricia,

I wasn't out to get you, it's just I read so many posts, and can often recall something that has been said, I just couldn't resist when you made that bo..bo. :lol: :lol:

Some say, I have a photographic memory, but I always forget to load the film. :lol: :lol:

Oh, and micro word brings up "ticklish" as an alternative to "tokkalosh" are you ticklish? 

Dave, what's grandma got to do with anything 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a good day on Sunday then Babs (no probs there with the other half at home) :lol: 

I am off to the VolksfestWales7 at Bridgend - hope the rain doesn't last all weekend :roll: 

Hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## tokkalosh

No problems there MHS 


_Some say, I have a photographic memory, but I always forget to load the film_

Good thing to have - but why not go digital :lol:

_are you ticklish?_

We may meet at some stage, so best not reveal :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi ticklish tokkalosh  

Have a good weekend at Bridgend 8) 

We're off to a wedding in Llandovery, our nephews tying the knot (I have tried to talk him out of it, but to no avail :lol: ) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Goodnight folks, Right now I'm off to the land of nod.
Tricia, have a good week-end.
Rob, enjoy the wedding.


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It's raining here, I'm sure we need it! :roll:


----------



## klubnomad

Where has the sun gone?

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

Hello
Anyone about? :lol: :lol: 
Very quiet on here


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Babs, hope your Sunday outing went well  

I had a good weekend, at Margam Park, Volksfest - so many VW's, brill.
Took part in the 'Porthcawl crawl' on Saturday - don't know the number but there were well over 200 vw's, drove to Porthcawl, stopped there for an hour or so then drove back. Lots spectators en route as this is an annual thing - waving definitely the order of the day there.

Will post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi everybody…

Well the wedding went fine despite all the attempts of the weather to put a damper on proceedings, the weather was awful, no pictures were taken outside the church as it was pelting down, too many umbrella’s.

My nephew and his new wife spent the night at a posh hotel away from the rabble that were the guest‘s, this, after they had to endure numerous attempts (mostly successful) to get them to dance all by themselves, and pose for pictures, I thought only once or twice would suffice but others had other idea’s.

Very good day though, all went smoothly even though the heavens opened.

I was introduced to my brother-in-laws friends properly for the first time, one took a shine to me and man could he talk, still, I know have a new best friend according to him :lol: ….he said “I like you, you’re my new best friend” probably because I listen well, really funny/friendly guy though.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

I missed your post whilst writing mine. :wink: 

Glad to hear you had such a great time, shame I was away as I would have loved to see that spectacle, 200 vw's crawling along the road to Porthcawl.

Hope the weather was better for you.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer

Trish, have you ever been to Bus types in Oswestry in April?

Its only boogie buses but a great show. I loved it!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Drummer,

Just checked that out on the website - looks a similar type of event - but no Beetles.

Maybe next year :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, glad you had a good week-end, sounds like you had a ball.
Hi Rob, I'm pleased the wedding went well, despite the rain.
I had a fantastic time with my friend. It so relaxed and enjoyable without outside interference.('im indoors) We had a lot of laughs, and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Christine my friend and I, worked together for 15 years, we never stopped talking from the time we started work, till the end of the day. Nothing changes, even after I retired from there 2 years ago. I've been back to work a few times, & seen Chris. The sad part was, time flew so quickly again, and we had to say farewell. The good thing is, we going to do it again, hopfully soon. Once you have a really good friend, you should always meet up regularly if possible. 

That's all folks, Goodnight.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Babs,

pleased you had such a relaxing and enjoyable time with your friend. 

Don't leave it so long next time, although sometimes that's useful, otherwise you may not have a lot to talk about.

I can't believe I wrote that about you crazylady...not a lot to say. :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, Guess what, it's raining.

Hi Rob, me, not a lot to say. I can't believe you said that either :roll: :roll:


----------



## klubnomad

Cold and damp here


----------



## artona

Sorry folks but its sunny and dry here in Ipswich. Suppose its God smiling on all the illegal immigrants we have here. 

Finally I am benifitting from them being here in their droves :lol: 

stew


----------



## Drummer

Just for Tokkalosh Trica. :wink: 

From the back of a boogie bus.

I think its a quote from one of Bill Shakespeare's lesser know plays. 8)


----------



## artona

My History is dreadful I thought it was some German Dictator who started Volkswagons not Billy Shakespeare. Thank the Lord I have Shona's intellect to fall back on

stew


----------



## klubnomad

artona said:


> My History is dreadful I thought it was some German Dictator who started Volkswagons not Billy Shakespeare. Thank the Lord I have Shona's intellect to fall back on
> 
> stew


Ah, but Porche' was a BS character in one of his plays! Ferdi Porche designed the VW so it's easy to see where Drummer got confused 

Dave

656


----------



## Drummer

Oh no, Stew, Shona will tell you that he penned that between writing "Pericles, Prince of Tyre(s)" & "Toilet & Toyota Cressida".

Apparently, after a ride in a Camper van, he got his inspiration for Titus Andronicus! (which, as Shona will tell you, is Latin for "Theres not much room in here").

The German dictator you are thinking of, was the one who got annoyed when he heard Winston Churchill was a very good amateur painter. 
"Calls himself ze painter" He was heard to rant. "I can do Zwei Zimmer, mit untercoat & zwei top coats, in ein Tag!"
I'm sure he was nothing to do with Volkswagen. (which is, actually, olde English for electric milkfloat)

Always glad to be of help.
Drum xxx


----------



## Drummer

Sorry Dave, your talking ******** again!  

If that nice Mr porsche had designed an old English Milk float, it would have gone too fast & the milk turn would have shot off the back! :roll: 

You ask Shona! :wink:


----------



## artona

Arhhhhhsol iv ze beege conner sops Teeeeeeeesco an Zainzberries ad nott starrrted tu cell ze milk volkswagons would not have been adapted into homes on wheels and Billy would have been a milkman not a writer. I kneeeeeeeew motorhoming would expand my knowledge of the world

stew


----------



## Drummer

Genau, Mein Feldwebel.


----------



## badger

......Have you been drinkin' again Drummer?....... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Drummer

Two Questions.

Aren't you meant to be in Wyoming? (or is it the drink?)

Did you get you Blue Rodeo piccies?


----------



## badger

Two answers......

I'm counting the days.......6 TO GO

and yes I did, they are great thanks a bunch.
(took some nice ones myself, not sure if they will be OK for the COMP.)


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Sunshine here today, bit of a breeze though.

Saw that sign at the show Drummer but thought it really rude  :wink: :lol: 


I have got 'Home is where you park it' on mine and hope to get a 'Living the Dream' at the next show.

Must go through my old photographs as I have, in the past owned a VW bus and also a beetle - loved them both.


----------



## Drummer

You should have bought one Trisha.

"Wasps" isn't rude! :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hey Drummer, 

I'm not ignoring your thread about films, I look in on it regularly, it's just I'm hopeless when it comes to naming actors/films/groups etc, looks like my photographic memory only works on certain things. :lol: 

Just thought I’d let you know, I was going to say on your thread about this but didn't want to interrupt  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer

The great thing about this site is .... you can dip in, dip out or just shake it all about :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Drummer, dip in & out? Or just shake what all about? I'm getting worried about you now! :?  :?


----------



## Drummer

It's all metaphorical, Babs! :wink: 

Or Methodist in my madness?


----------



## crazylady

Yeah, O.K. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I really don't know what to say about all the chat on here at the moment ................. my Mother would be really ......................
jealous :lol:

What I can say is
I'M TOP


----------



## 94055

Trish
Not Top Now


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Well, I really don't know what to say about all the chat on here at the moment ................. my Mother would be really ......................
> jealous :lol:


Hi ticklish..tokkalosh 

it's like leaning on your garden fence and chatting with the neighbours.

Smee again..top :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## klubnomad

Whoo Hoo, 1000 points. It's a good day to play Golf as the sun is shining!

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, at the moment the weather is looking good here.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,
Hi anyone else  

Just realised haven't signed in today :lol: 

Mixed weather here, sun, drizzle and overcast. 

Just glad to be fit and healthy though :wink:


----------



## 94055

Won again,
Top again :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Top of what, may I ask Steve :lol:


----------



## 97993

Third as i see it and that makes you second
Geo


----------



## tokkalosh

Third :?: 

Second :?: 

First .......... it's meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :!:


----------



## Drummer

Doesn't last long though, does it Trish! :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Drummer said:


> Doesn't last long though, does it Trish! :wink:


Good things never do Drummer 

Have you seen my post Peace


----------



## 94055

Hi Tricia


> Have you seen my post Peace


Tokkalosh? Noooooooooo way it should be.......Tokka*slosh* :lol: :lol:



> Top of what, may I ask Steve


Stop trying to confuse me :lol: 
I know I am bottom on these pages but top of the last post.
???? I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

> Tokkalosh? Noooooooooo way it should be.......Tokkaslosh


I like that one Steve :lol:

No more of this top and bottom business please, last or penultimate or .... erm .... oh ...... duh ..... third from last :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I'm scared to answer any of any post with ticklish..tokkalosh involved :lol: :lol: after last night :lol: :lol: 

Tricia, I’m really pleased we sorted that out. I knew you were seeing something we couldn't and it took a while to figure it out, your explanation of what you were looking at helped a lot, thanks. :wink:

smee again.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

Rob....I can't help noticing that you keep mentioning Smee..................
and whilst I do struggle at the best of times to understand what's going down (pardon the description) on this thread.......I can't for the life of me.....see where a character out of Peter Pan fits in the general scheme of things 8O 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh well Badger, obviously MHS Rob thinks Smee deserves top spot ... but we know different :lol: 

'Tis I :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Badger,

smee (slang for “it’s me”) relates to an Irish phone-in radio show, they asked for slang to be put within a sentence :lol: 

Anyway, the jist of it was..this chap had telephoned in and used "smee" as in (it's me), he then phoned again and used "go-on" as in (go on), he then phoned again and put it together with a swear word...smee again, go-on **** yourself, he didn’t win, but the radio presenters had a good laugh.

So sorry for the confusion, I hope that clears it up, just always used it since hearing it. :wink: 

Tricia....smee again.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer

Watch out Rob.

This guy is looking for a guy named Smee!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Drums,

I bet he loved dressing up like that  is he one of your grandchildren by chance, fine looking pirate.  

smee the pirate eater. :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer

Yes, a grand child!

If he doesn't get you as Smee ... just don't let him kiss your neck. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I think we need to have a little word with Jake, we need to tell him not to let his grandfather dress him.....also has he odd socks on. :lol: 

I vont to drink your blood.......smee again :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Anyone heard from Tucano...Norman, he was due home last week, I have not seen any of his posts anywhere.

Norman, hope all is well and your not still queuing at the airport :lol: seriously, let us know how your doing please.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi rob
No word about Norman arriving as yet.
Norman,
Hope all has gone well, get in touch mate and let us know how you are. As stated before let me know if you need any help at all at any time. Hope to meet you both soon.



Steve.


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days, don't think anybody missed me. Trouble with the computer again. I've now got a new laptop, it's been a nightmare to sort out. I'm computer illiterate so it doesn't help. Hopfully it's all working, but it's a new setup from the previous one I had, still trying to find my way round it.

That's it for tonight, off to the land of nod. Goodnight folks!


----------



## crazylady

God morning folks. it's looking good today in Glossop.


----------



## klubnomad

It's cold in Slough

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Did notice you were missing Babs - good luck with the new computer.

Best move to somewhere sunny then 656  

There is a cold wind here but the sun is shining - hope there is a bit more summer to come


----------



## badger

Sigh...........2 DAYS TO GO.................. :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Badger, have a great time, we want to know all the details on your return.

Steve, thanks, bit of a mystery as Norman said he was leaving last Thursday, hope all is well as he sounded quite down.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Tucano/Norman may not be able to get on the internet straight away, unless you guys know something I don't


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia, 

I know no more than you to be honest, I presume you mean internet access, if so, good point :wink: There I go again, worrying about nothing.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Agree good point Trish or Slosh :lol: :lol: 
Hope Norman contacts us soon though.

Well I now have proof......I have been absent from here........Well I have posted a lot less than usual. Why I hear you ask?? Well even if you didnt :lol: :lol: 
I now have enough proof.....I am not mad he is Here
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
So could you please refrain from calling me *MAD*

Anyway I invented it ages ago and sold it some guy in a motorhome...cant remember his name.....Da? something


----------



## C7KEN

God it is soo hot here I nearly miss all the rain in UK, another San Miguel might help


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> So could you please refrain from calling me *MAD*


Ok Steve...your just plain *crazy* :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

> Ok Steve...your just plain crazy


Ok Rob
No need to be sooooooooooooooo accurate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks.
Rob, How can Steve be crazy, that's me. :roll:


----------



## 94055

Ahh But Babs I am no lady :lol: :lol: 
Or come to think of it I am no Gentleman neither :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Ahh But Babs I am no lady :lol: :lol:
> Or come to think of it I am no Gentleman neither :wink: :lol: :lol:


Ooooooh ........... :wink:


----------



## 94055

Tricia
Explain yourself please



> Ooooooh ..........


Only because I thought???? and then I thought????? so which.......thought was right?


----------



## tokkalosh

The first one :lol:


----------



## 94055

Oh that one.......Are you sure it was not the other one? :lol: :lol: 
Come to think of it I cant remember which was the first one :?: Can you remind me :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

crazylady said:


> Good morning folks!


Hi Babs,

I think you need to rename yourself...sanelady....in view of what I have read here in the last few posts, your post is the only one that makes any sense. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS..Rob


----------



## 94055

Oh Thank You for the words of encouragement Rob :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Oh and by the way
I am not going in the chat room no more!!!!!!! Every time I go in I end up talking to myself :?: Is someone trying to tell me something :?: :lol: :lol:



> stevercar wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand ›
> 
> So could you please refrain from calling me MAD





> Ok Steve...your just plain crazy


So the answer is obvious you now may call me Mad and crazy but please not at the same time.

Bloody miserable weather here, sun shone for 10mins, reminds me of Amsterdam.


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Oh and by the way
> I am not going in the chat room no more!!!!!!! Every time I go in I end up talking to myself :?: Is someone trying to tell me something :?: :lol: :lol:


Do you have a padded room too Steve :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, always remember, there's a very fine line betweeen madness and genius, take your pick?? :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's my words of wisdom for tonight. Goodnight folks!


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks. BTW thanks Rob for those few kind words regarding my sanity.


----------



## artona

_Hi Steve, always remember, there's a very fine line betweeen madness and genius, take your pick??_

Who said so, oooh the mad man says so.

You lot still at it then

stew


----------



## klubnomad

artona said:


> You lot still at it then
> 
> stew


They will never stop


----------



## 94055

> Hi Steve, always remember, there's a very fine line betweeen madness and genius, take your pick??


Thanks Babs I am a genius :lol: :lol:

Take your pick
Is this programe backon again? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Good day today everyone?


----------



## 94055

Mornin all
Quiet again?


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, sorry for my delay of signing in, I've been messing with my laptop. I messed up programmes and I have been trying to re-install them as they should be. I've no idea if it's worked yet. My problem is, I press buttons I shouldn't press and it all goes wrong.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, everyone. Got back from French leave late tonight. Hav a gazillion posts to catch up on. but I'll do that tomorrow. Babs - DON'T PRESS THAT BUTTON!

Steve - welcome back. It won't be quiet around here no more :wink: 

Everyone else - hi  Had smashing time during the last fortnight. 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald
Glad to hear you had a good time and welcome back.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks. 
Welcome back Gerald.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Welcome home Gerald, blimey, is it two weeks ago you left. Time really does fly.

Pleased you had such a great time.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, I pressed buttons again, I can't help it. This time it worked, and better than it previously did.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Hi Gerald, I pressed buttons again, I can't help it. This time it worked, and better than it previously did.


Well, there you go. Shows how much use I am as a techie, doesn't it? To be honest, your words are coming through a bit clearer now. Did you clean the fluff off the stylus?

Thanks for the welcomes. Next time, we'll have something internet-y sorted out, so I won't be stripped of my MHF. One good thing (maybe it's a good thing - I dunno) is that I've got over 10,000 words of drivel typed into a internet-conneciton-less laptop. I'll give it a thorough edit, and post it up. Got loads of piccies, too, and campsite reviews. All I have to do is to find time to fit it all in. 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi everyone,

Welcome back Gerald, glad to hear you had a good time  It has been really quiet without you :wink: even Steve hasn't got back into his stride without you around :lol:


----------



## 94055

Nope thats true
I am sulking, Babs called me a genius and none of you agreed    



> Hi Steve, always remember, there's a very fine line betweeen madness and genius, take your pick??


Well I think she did? Didn't she :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, we were waiting for you to confirm which side of the line you are :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mmmmmm
Now does that mean a distant post or a recent post?
Male/Female or both
Mad/Genius or :?: :?: :?: 
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

My goodness Steve, is your manliness in doubt as well as your sanity :rofl: 

Anyway, is it good to be back at work :?:


----------



## 94055

> My goodness Steve, is your manliness in doubt as well as your sanity


Trish is your memory that bad :?: :?: :lol: :lol:



> Anyway, is it good to be back at work


No work should be 1 day a week once a month or maybe only on the 29th of Feb:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

The line between genius and madness is ever so thin, and it's an analog sliding scale - genius is directly proportional to madness. So you wouldn't catch me being too quick to suggest genius or otherwise ... :? 

Trying to get back into my stride. I know it's only been a fortnight, but I've only just (well, at teatime) got the van back in the garden. Done some clearing out, dug some potatoes up that I thought I'd lost since managing to transplant them in a nice, bright, well-drained spot ... which was about a week before someone plonked this huge white monstrosity on hardstanding in front of them. We've got a "potato" recipe book somewhere (no, really) since this is my first crop.

Flushed with success, and having been on the tour of the Moet et Chandon caves (8 euros with a free glass at the end), I'm now turning my attentions to viniculture. All you have to do is grow some grapes, squash 'em, and then .. errr ... make fizzy wine with them. Can't be too difficult, can it?

Trying to decide whether to really wade through the 700 threads with new posts in them since last I visited, or just "mark all as read", and start afresh.

Nice to be on top again :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Now let's see:

A genius is a person with distinguished mental abilities. This can manifest either as a foremost intellect, or as an outstanding creative talent.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genius

Webster has six definitions for the word "genius". The first is "a guardian spirit assigned to a person at birth". The sixth definition, and the way we most commonly think of the term, has three parts. They are a) "great mental capacity and inventive ability; esp., great and original creative ability in some art, science, etc. b) a person having such capacity or ability c) popularly, any person with a very high intelligence quotient."

http://www.meaning.ca/articles/basis_of_genius.htm

Psychologists and society have been baffled for centuries by the notion that individuals could be born as geniuses. After all, the extraordinary achievements and creations of some seem so astounding that they leave little alternative in their comprehension than to be something of an innate gift.

http://www.louisville.edu/~mldort01/essay4.htm

Genius is one of the oldest and yet one of the most elusive concepts in the history of psychology, and also one of the most fascinating. Originally, in Graeco-Roman antiquity, genius referred to a quality that everyone possessed, an animating spirit that represented one's character and interests as much as one's ability.

http://www.assessmentpsychology.com/genius.htm

I think I will stay undefined and just be ME :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Bugger genius, all i know is it is sunny here!

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk. Being as I'm feeling, generous and kind hearted this morning, I'm going to say, going off the explanations, you are a genius Steve. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Genius is one of the oldest and yet one of the most elusive concepts in the history of psychology


Genius? Psychology? Like comparing apples and oranges, I think :roll:

If genius is in the eye of the believer, then Steve, yes, you truly are a genius. Well done. :wink:

Morning Babs!

Morning, Dave. You're probably somewhere near me, because it's very sunny and dry here too! Hurrah!

Gerald


----------



## Raine

me


----------



## tokkalosh

No Raine,

ME :lol:


----------



## Minerva

My oh MY

Only six posters today

Bill


----------



## 94055

7
a
n
d

s
o
o
n

t
o

b
e

8

:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello everyone, 
or 
hello one
Busy trying to set a different laptop up for all my 'things' 
Not having much joy with the sound 

Been drizzling since lunch time here, yukky.​LAST POSTER :lol:​


----------



## 94055

Okay soon be 9


----------



## tokkalosh

The question is,
when did today start :roll: 
You see,
Gerald posted today,
very early,
but today nonetheless,
so,
this is the 
twelfth 
post today​


----------



## 94055

Ohhhhhhhhhh Gerald is back :lol: :lol: 
This is no 13 then    


:roll: :roll: :roll: 


8) 8) 8) 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

This makes me lucky 13.

Terry.


----------



## 94055

Terry count again no 14 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

oops make that 14.

Terry.


----------



## 94055

Yes Terry 14 :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

Perhaps Ill just forget the number.

Terry.


----------



## geraldandannie

But all numbers are relative.

Think about it. I haven't.

Yes, Steve, I'm back, but still only firing on a couple of cylinders. Been busy busy busy. And NOW she wants to go to the Sheptom Mallet thing? I mean, huh? It's MILES  And it means fighting the M25 on a Friday teatime. And then fighting the M4 on Friday teatime (although it'll probably be Sunday morning by the time we reach the M4).

What's that?

Yes dear, sounds like a great idea. No dear, I know it's only traffic.

What the heck - it's only time.

Back to work tomorrow - and a 3 hour workshop on getting the latest incarnation of the antivirus we're using to work with Windows Server. Oh joy. Maybe I can put my underpants on my head, and two drumsticks up my nostrils, and get out of it that way.

Best news today - finally worked out why the @$$##*.^%$ awning wouldn't wind back in properly. Turns out you have to seat the legs in their little plastic housings before everything folds up neatly. It probably says something on MHF somewhere. One of these days, I'll look for it. Then again ....

'Nite all. Two bursts of rain here today, but OK now. Dark, though.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm 20 :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I'm 20 :lol: :lol:


Yeah, right, Trixie. :roll: And I'm 21, I suppose? 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

If you insist Gerald, I like older men :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> If you insist Gerald, I like older men :wink: :wink:


So I'd heard. That leaves young 'uns like Steve on the shelf then :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

[quote="gerannpasa]
So I'd heard. Gerald[/quote]

Go on you, you cheeky devil :redhotevil: get some sleep, you've a fun day tomorrow :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Harrumph. Fun? Pah! I'll go beddy-byes once midnight is past.

When are you going to update your weblog, Tricia?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

What is it you want to know Gerald??

Don't expect to have much free time now until my son is safely away at Uni - busy sorting out all his stuff :roll: 

Also trying to get this newer laptop to work what I want it to work but not having much success - times flies when messing with computers, especially when MHF is around :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> What is it you want to know Gerald??


Nothing much. Just joshing. I know all about not updating weblogs. I have around a dozen in various states of not-updatedness. I always start with the best of intentions ... :roll:



tokkalosh said:


> Also trying to get this newer laptop to work what I want it to work but not having much success - times flies when messing with computers, especially when MHF is around :wink:


Don't I know it :roll:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, Not sure if you count me in at No.1 or technically No.2. Whatever, the laptop is still up and running.

Tricia, I understand all about setting up a new laptop, I've just done it. :?


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs. You're always my number 1! (retch)

"I am not a number, I'm a free man". Yeah, and guess who wasn't married. I can still hear the female no. 2 laughing her socks off at him.

Dull and overcast here. 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi All
Pissing it down here again
My you two had quite a natter last night! Or was it two computer geeks talking *^$%&^&%&%&%^ language, or was it some sort of code? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Oh by the way have you seen this? Worth a visit for some I think?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18151.html


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The weather here is hot and sunny with very light wind. The beer is free, cold and the women hot...... Oh no it was all a dream  
Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> The beer is free, cold and the women hot...... Oh no it was all a dream
> Johnny F


Like the Carlsberg "flatmates" advert. :lol:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Dull and damp here in Pembrokeshire  

Babs, it all takes so long doesn't it - just about sorted now though thank goodness. Now, if I can just sort out the DVD/CD player I'll be happy  

Want to talk to my mate in France, on Skype, but have to use headphones with this laptop as the speaker system is not very good - at least I can hear and see her though


----------



## geraldandannie

You might want to consider investing in a good microphone too, Tricia. I've found the quality (and speech output) of a lot of cheap / built-in microphones is really poor. Someone I work with had the same problem too, until she borrowed my "Creative Labs" headset. She went and bought one afterwards. I think it was less than £20 from Tesco.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Evening folks, It's not stopped raining yet in Glossop. I felt sorry for the roofers working on my roof today. They should have done the job the day they promised, it was dry then. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Tricia, I'm still tweaking my computer, I always find something that wasn't installed on this one. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Gerald, I'm really hurt by your added comment.    :


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Gerald, I'm really hurt by your added comment.    :


I've just re-read it, and seen that it can be taken a different way to that which I intended. Any offence caused is completely and wholeheartedly apologised for. 

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

On Skype and similar systems, while I used to use a headset, now I use the mic in the webcam on top of the monitor, and play the 6-way sound just through the two front separated speakers at low volume. I have asked people to comment critically but they don't notice any howling/ feedback. It's much more relaxing, too, not having earphones & a mic strung around your head.

Crikey, Gerald, there's me doing my utmost to tease the female fraternity on MHF and no-one bites, and you do something quite innocent and fall foul! 

Still, no-one said life was supposed to be fair.

On top again ....

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

DABurleigh said:


> Crikey, Gerald, there's me doing my utmost to tease the female fraternity on MHF and no-one bites, and you do something quite innocent and fall foul!
> 
> Still, no-one said life was supposed to be fair.
> 
> On top again ....
> 
> Dave


It happens quite a lot to me. I think what I'm saying in my head sometimes doesn't transfer to text. I once referred to a fellow writer on the BBC Get Writing website as an 'old friend'. Boy, did that cause trouble, and I was accused of being ageist - although I apologised profusely, I got done by the mods for a while. Maybe I should just keep my mouth shut.

Okay, so that's not going to work. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald and Dave,
Thanks for advice re Skype - I do have a good webcam, my problem on this laptop is that I can barely hear the other half of the conversation  
Have a good set of headphones so am hoping they will be alright to hear with  

Would like to get xtn speakers, battery powered, something I can also use with the Tom Tom - any suggestions?

Babs, hope you are enjoying your tweeking :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Would like to get xtn speakers, battery powered, something I can also use with the Tom Tom - any suggestions?


I downloaded some audio books onto ours to play in France. It was just too damned quiet in a noisy cab. We've bought some from Aldi for £4.99 just to try. I think we'll need something better though 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, No offence taken at all, maybe a gate.LOL    

Hi Tricia, I love tweaking.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Hi Gerald, No offence taken at all, maybe a gate.LOL


Good. Looks like I'll try to follow in Dave B's footsteps, and try harder next time. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Right everyone just recite this:

Outside the Shankly Gates
I heard a Kopite calling :
Shankly they have taken you away
But you left a great eleven
Before you went to heaven
Now it's glory round the Fields of Anfield Road.

All round the Fields of Anfield Road
Where once we watched the King Kenny play (and he could play)
We had Heighway on the wing
We had dreams and songs to sing
Of the glory round the Fields of Anfield Road

Outside the Paisley Gates
I heard a Kopite calling
Paisley they have taken you away..
You led the great 11
Back in Rome in 77
And the redmen they are still playing the same way

All round the Fields of Anfield Road
Where once we watched the King Kenny play (and he could play)
We had Heighway on the wing
We had dreams and songs to sing
Of the glory round the Fields of Anfield Road.


----------



## 94055

or what better to sing in this present climate:

When you walk through a storm,
Hold your head up high,
And don't be afraid of the dark.
At the end of a storm,
There's a golden sky,
And the sweet silver song of a lark.
Walk on through the wind, Walk on through the rain,
Though your dreams be tossed and blown..

Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never walk alone.......
You'll never walk alone.

Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart,
And you'll never walk alone.......
You'll never walk alone.


now we will have visitors to this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Now I have just had a thought!!.... No matter what your interests are you can join in. I will start by giving a few lines and you need to carry it on in a poetic, humerous or whatever manner. So no good morning/night try to carry on from the last post PLEASE
Here goes (One for the Mancs to jump on) :lol: :lol: 

I was walking down the street and saw something below my feet,


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh sh.. :lol:


----------



## 94055

I have trod on?


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> I was walking down the street and saw something below my feet,


T'was a Lancashire lassie out looking for meat

No offence to Lancashire - it just fitted nicely


----------



## 94055

Tricia follow the rules is it?



> Oh sh..


or



> T'was a Lancashire lassie out looking for meat


We will go from you next lead, let us see if we can get to 100 pages before the link is broken?


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry Steve  

Sh.. was my first thought 

then

I got poetical

Use - T'was a Lancashire lassie out looking for meat


----------



## 94055

She had a manc man licking her feet :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning, I'm away next week.


----------



## 94055

whats the use?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its a beauuuuuutiful day and I am so pleased that I woke up this morning and found out that I hadn't died in the night. 
Did you know that there are people dying today that have never died before?? 
Oh well , off to the monastery....
Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, I followed the rules,what's wrong? I wrote what I thought was poetic, and i'm not away next week either. :? :? :?


----------



## 94055

Sorry babs????? Not sure what post I read now as I had more than one page open and read then posted on the wrong one :roll: :roll: :roll: 

To carry it on correctly

I was walking down the street and saw something below my feet
Oh sh.. 
I have trod on?
T'was a Lancashire lassie out looking for meat 
She had a manc man licking her feet
Good Morning, I'm away next week 
No your not you will be stuck on your seat


----------



## crazylady

And it looks as though you're in for a right treat.


----------



## 94055

A foot spa for your aching feet :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just hope you can all take the heat


----------



## 94055

As we speed towards our target, does the first to 100 get a treat?


----------



## crazylady

Oh! it must be, it's all meat, a real treat.


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, a whopping great big .... , now that'll be feat


----------



## 94055

Trying to move away from tweet and ended up with constantinople...........Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet,Bleet


----------



## tokkalosh

The sheep are in the cattle field and they just can't be beat



AND
How to I get Internet Explorer to open up new windows full size, I cannot for the life of me find the relevant menu


----------



## DABurleigh

http://blogs.chron.com/helpline/archives/2006/05/how_to_set_inte.html


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks again Dave - very much appreciated - an excellent link.


----------



## 94055

> The sheep are in the cattle field and they just can't be beat


The could by the farmers who lift the rear feet


----------



## tokkalosh

...... to fiddle with the underparts and tickle 'round each teat 




Not sure where this is leading :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Then along came a lady from Constatinople,
who had a fruit sweet who's name contained the word Opal.


----------



## tokkalosh

A Yorshire guy she shared one with and he was very vocal


----------



## crazylady

....eh lass, I'm a local yokel





Good Morning folks


----------



## 94055

Who likes eggs with a big yokel


Morning all


----------



## crazylady

If I could have a could have eggs with a big yokel,
my wish list would be almost total.


----------



## 94055

Total list of things to take? make a list and then no mistake! I wish


----------



## crazylady

A knife, a fork, a spoon and a dish


----------



## 94055

Aload of wine & beer so we can all get *****d :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Some nice tuna steak - I love fresh fish



Hello, everyone

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Fish I caught one this *BIG*
Tuna nope I drive a Lunar :lol: :lol:

Hi Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

This *BIG* I don't believe it Mr Iguna


----------



## 94055

No Mr Bush I do believe :lol: :lol:

I caught one this big


----------



## tokkalosh

"Well thank you son - but you're a prat, if you believe it's as big as that"


----------



## 94055

As big as that and caught by this cat

The cat that caught the fish


----------



## crazylady

A cat as big as that? Well I'll eat my hat!


----------



## 94055

Eat your hat? If you do you will get fat!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well in future remember, don't eat in September


----------



## 94055

No food in september, why not make it none till December? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

'Cause December's too long, dear Steve, dear Steve
December's too long, dear Steve, too long

(Guess which thread I've been on :lol: )


----------



## 94055

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
LLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :lol: 

Can you burst into song?


Guess which thread I've been on 
Nope??????????? Clue needed


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I can't guess but you wanted a song :lol: :lol: 



MHS....Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Wonderful Rob, a song was sure needed,
but that one you gave us was maybe all wrong :lol:

Hint for you Steve >>Here<<


----------



## 94055

And now my song is done :lol: :lol: 
Maria, Maria I once knew a girl called Maria she had a brother who was queer


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oh, I dunno Tricia...it does have "looney" in it :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

That's really odd as well as queer, we've always been so gay, 
so Michael go and get along and please .... put it away


----------



## tokkalosh

Looney ..... us ..... how did you guess ?? :lol:


----------



## 94055

[stream:fae96f75b4]http://melaman2.com/cartoons/scooby/themes/new-scooby-show79.mp3 [/stream:fae96f75b4]

We have got MHF in such a mess, put it away??????? No way, No way


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> [stream:320e0725f9]http://melaman2.com/cartoons/scooby/themes/new-scooby-show79.mp3 [/stream:320e0725f9]
> 
> We have got MHF in such a mess, put it away??????? No way, No way


Hoesay said, as he kissed the Lancashire lass with the big feet

MHS…Rob


----------



## 94055

Pooh what a smell, do you come from *HELL*

Steve, sorry I had to edit that stream, it kept throwing up "do you want to run active x" window, every time I visited the page. Not a problem for me but might confuse other's. Sorry about that. :wink: Rob


----------



## crazylady

As I was walking down the street, he looked at me, I looked at him,
I said to myself, eh! lass, he looks a funny un,
A face like a pickled onion,
a nose like a squashed tomato,
and lips like two chips.


----------



## tokkalosh

Prayer to a weatherman

When I wake up tomorrow and look out the door
I don't wanna see this weather no more
I'm fed up with drizzle, grey clouds in the sky
I want sunshine then moonlight, so give it a try :wink:




Babs, who were you looking at when you wrote that :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, I can't think of a joke,
My mind keeps thinking of a wonderful bloke.




Hi Tricia, That ditty goes back to my school days, I think i must have been looking at 'im indoors when in came back to me.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hiya, lads and lasses
Time to get off our asses
There's stuff to do
Before this day is through

Morning, Babs and everyone. Mostly could, a few bits of blue here.

Gerald

_Edit: "could" is a combination of "cold" and "cloud", don't you know._


----------



## 94055

Now Guys & Gurls 
Time to brush up on your spelling
Your tutor would be so annoyed
For these mistakes you could avoid :lol: :lol: 


Mornin all
Sun out here....................... Daughter stayed out last night :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Have to avoid an answer :lol: :lol:

[stream:07e490f9b3]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=answer.wav[/stream:07e490f9b3]


----------



## crazylady

I've had a wash, I'm nice and clean,
That just reminds me, switch on the washing machine.


----------



## tokkalosh

The sun is up
The sky is blue
There are some clouds
To spoil the view
And there's wind oh,
Howling thru the trees

I'm off to watch 
The gang all sail
It might be off
Cause they are frail
When the wind is
Howling thru the trees


----------



## crazylady

I love you, I love you, I love you almighty,
I wish your pyjama's were next to my nighty,
Don't be embarressed, don't be red.
I mean on the clothes line,
and not in the bed.


----------



## 94055

A lonely young tree did research,
a genealogical search.
Much to his dismay,
he learned plain as day
that he was a son of a birch


----------



## tokkalosh

Mary had a little lamb,
She also had a bear,
I've often seen her little lamb
But I've never seen her bare


----------



## 94055

I know a man down our street
Well girls he has big feet
Big feet? Well you know what they say?
Sorry girls but he is GAY


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't get out on the water
The wind was very strong
Whilst really great for sailing
It would have been so wrong
To try to sail around the marks
In a course that had been set
We never sailed in conditions like these
Without something broken get!


----------



## 94055

We are heading for the ultimate score
Tricia shy? She is no more
With the help of friends we will get to the end
A 100 it will be no more :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

So what we up to now Steve,
What score we so far got,
Could do with Gerannpasa
To help us with this lot.
And Drummer hasn't joined us
I'm surprised he is not here
Babs has kept us going
With her wit and mighty cheer


----------



## 94055

So what we up to now Steve, Typing a reply to you :lol: 
What score we so far got, 86 thats 14 left to do 8) 
Could do with Gerannpasa 
To help us with this lot. As Gerald was up late again, he has probably fell asleep :lol: 
And Drummer hasn't joined us I'm surprised he is not here He was in Wales yesterday, but posted here today :wink: 
Babs has kept us going 
With her wit and mighty cheer She is probably hanging out the washing :lol: :lol: 

So now its time for you to add some more typing onto here :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I've booked for Crystal Palace
A CC site I fear
But I have to be in London
To get my youngest out of here!
He's off to a big Uni
Queen Mary in East End
Might see him on the tele
When the Mitchells want a friend!


----------



## 94055

A Welshman goes to London
To study for a degree
He leaves the home of his mama
Then she jumps in the air with glee :lol: :lol: 

Now what is wrong with the Welsh uni's?


----------



## tokkalosh

How right you are there Stevercar
You've got the ploy in one
And when the son is out of here
Boy I will have some fun!

We are not actually Welsh
But here we've been for years,
The boys were born in Bristol
Leaving there brought no tears

Now one is in the army
In Kent he does abound
His girlfriend lives in London
A copper - so keeps him safe and sound



(The Uni's here just didn't have the same appeal as the 'Big Smoke')


----------



## 94055

We made our way to Wales, Ammanford you see
We left our home in Liverpool, House move no 3 (more really)
We then moved to Yorkshire another house to own
But then moved again, semi retirement for me,
Southern Ireland we arrived next a relaxing time to be
No such luck staying there, the daughter missed us you see
So back again to England no relaxation again for me
Back again in Yorkshire, but the other side you see.
Still we have MHF and the Motorhome to keep us happy and free
So it is away at the weekends for Jan and Me.


Phew that took some doing :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

My brother Billy had a ten foot willy,
and he showed it to the girl next door,
She thought it was a snake,
so she hit it with a rake,
and now it's only five foot four.


My thanks to Mike Harding. (I'm not taking the blame for that one)


----------



## tokkalosh

If cleanliness is next to Godliness
Is dirtyness next to happiness?





Babs, when can I meet your brother :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tric I like your sense of fun and wit,
to meet my brother is not a good idea,
He's a bore and a fool, and a full on twit.


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> If cleanliness is next to Godliness
> Is dirtyness next to happiness?


What is Devilness next to?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

As I was walking by St. Pauls,

A lady grabbed me by the .......hand 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

She grabbed you by the hand Mad monk
That don't rhyme with St. Pauls
But I suppose it could be worse
She could have grabbed you by the ........ hair


----------



## Drummer

There was an old man called Drummer,
who found it was always bummer,
He tried to Rhyme 
but half the time,
he ended up with a stupid last line that would never fit or sound right, no matter how hard he tried.


----------



## 94055

There was an old man called Drummer, 
who found it was always bummer, 
He was so small, not at all tall
But he was never a glummer :lol: :lol: 

There was a man with a camera
Who clicked and shone the light on at ya
He arrived home, then signed onto pc 
then uploaded pics for you all to see


Hows that Drummer?


----------



## tokkalosh

(In sing song talk)

There once was a very very holy vicar 
Went walking along the street one day
When he heard a little voice saying 
Excuse me vicar, help me vicar the voice did say
And the vicar looked around and all he could see
Was a tiny frog sitting on the ground
My dear little froggy did you speak to me
Was it you who spoke when I heard that sound.

Oh yes said the froggy, oh help me vicar,
I'm not really a frog you see,
I'm a choir boy really but a wicked fairy cast a nasty spell on me
And the only way I can be saved from this evil spell the little frog said
Is for someone to take me and put me in a place where a holy man has laid his head.

So the vicar took him home and put him on his pillow
And there he laid till the break of day
And the very next morning, a blessed miracle
The spell was broken I'm glad to say,
And there was the choirboy in bed with the vicar
And I hope you think this all makes sense
For there, my lord and members of the jury.
Rests the case for the defence.


Courtesy Fred Wedlock - West Country Folk Singer


----------



## geraldandannie

So it's back to work
No time to shirk,
I haven't the time
To pen a rhyme.

Morning all! Blue sky and clouds here.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, I really can't stay,
My grandson's here, so I'm off and away.


----------



## 94055

Got to work in a little car
backache having drove so far
can not wait for mine to be fixed
Only new so rather miffed


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

A poem by Sir Paul McCartney

I lay upon a grassy bank

My hands were all a quiver

I slowly undid her suspender belt

And her leg fell in the river.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer

As William Shakespeare once said "I'm bugger all good at rhyming, so I'll tell you a story with great timing"

*Mary*

Mary never cut her hair. So her hair grew and grew, on her head, her arms, and her legs. Some people called her Hairy Mary. Mary did not like being called that, so she did not like people who called her that behind her back. Mary was so careful about not being friends with people who called her Hairy Mary that some called her Wary Hairy Mary.

Mary owned many cows that she milked to sell to people. There was lots of grass for her cows because Mary lived on the prairie next to the highway, but the pasture where her cows grazed was on the other side of a river. So Mary built a flat boat to carry her cows across the river called the Wary Hairy Mary Prairie Dairy Carry Ferry.

One day, Mary got the idea of using berries to flavor her milk. Soon her Wary Hairy Mary Berry Prairie Dairy Carry Ferry became famous. People always asked her to mix all kinds of different berries together with the milk. But Mary angrily said no, she only sold ordinary berry flavored milk.

Everybody liked her ordinary berry flavored milk, but people thought she was a little scary, and so some people called her Scary Wary Hairy Mary. This made Mary even madder, so sometimes Mary became very contrary and would not give them a ride on her ferry. So they started calling it the Very Contrary Scary Wary Hairy Mary Ordinary Berry Prairie Dairy Carry Ferry.

However, people soon discovered if you asked her very politely in a very gracious way to let you ride across the river, she would always let you ride. Pretty soon everybody learned the Very Contrary Scary Wary Hairy Mary Ordinary Berry Prairie Dairy Carry Ferry Query so they could ride across the river.


----------



## tokkalosh

It's Monday today so it's off back to work
Like Gerald we musn't take time off to shirk

But Steve's in a mini car, wedged in I guess
His clothes are all rumpled, oh what a mess

Well Babs has her grandson so she's busy today
Hope he doesn't corrupt her, or take her away

Well Drummer, like me, has some time to himself
But I won't quote Shakespeare, I prefer a nice elf


----------



## 94055

You say you prefer an elf?
Is that a proposition?
Or Trishh....Are you on a mission?

What about a Gnome
He could do the fishing.....and.....
You could do the wishing



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

On a mission .........
For a proposition
Well what a good idea

My mission,
Should YOU proposition
Will be ............
Clip you 'round the ear


----------



## 94055

Have a look at driving from the Dvla
Very confusing....I must say.
Not a mention of Motorhome or Rv
Even if we make them our home you see.

Can I? Can't I
Whoooo Knows
So the choice is left to all of us
To decide which ever one goes

Trailer, A frame
Which to choose
Which is legal
It's left to us fools

What is the answer?
When will we know?
Will they ever tell us
I doubt it you know.


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning to one and all,
I've been to the dentist, so I'm having no ball.
To pain, no gain, and I've still got my teeth,
I didn't get charged, so he wasn't a thief.


----------



## 94055

Dvla sorted now for me I think
Directgov has the answer
Or at least , I think
What I can, What I can't
Is now plain to me
I have a pink driving card with codes you see
To plead ignorance is no excuse for me    
8750kg is now the max for me
So goodbye, goodbye..... to the large Rv
I could flout the law and risk it
But to be honest with my luck
I think I will take the Biscuit



Mmmmmmm Crunch creams


----------



## geraldandannie

Can we stop with the rhyme?
It takes too much time
To think up a sonnet
This thread - to post upon it :roll: 
Can we please go back
T'when we had some good craic
And our mates we didn't bore 'em
With this part of the forum.

Please?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

'Tis quiet here today
Is everyone away?

Or have they all gone barmy
And joined the bleedin' army

I've been about the village
No chance of grape & pillage

Good company, a coffee, or three with the Sailing Club bunch
And the Commodore treated us all to lunch


----------



## tokkalosh

Well come on Steve, your call
Can we chuck this at the wall??


----------



## geraldandannie

I hope he says "aye"
As I look to the sky :roll: 
I'm tired of this cr*p
God, I've fallen in the trap
I sound like a story
From one of England's glory
Rupert's his name
And a bear of great fame
So time to call it quits
'Cos it's giving me the ... err ... :?: 


Or summat like that.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Talking about ganging up on someone :lol: :lol:

No one has ever listened to me and followed my instructions for that long EVER

I surrender     

*AYE*

Well we got a bit closer too the 100 :wink: :wink:

Not in the mood now


----------



## geraldandannie

Awww  I feel guilty now.










I've got over it.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

we can't have been far off there Steve




100 that is


----------



## 94055

So have I & So you should

No I have'nt are we going to have new rules on here

Please no Sir I promise I will behave :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## crazylady

All's I can say is, thank goodness it's back to normal.


Good night all.


----------



## geraldandannie

G'nite, Babs. It was fun for a while, but it made my head hurt (more than normal)

Dark here 8O 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It's looking dark & grey this morning.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and everyone.

Not that dark, but certainly grey here.  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morni..n, good morni..n


Oh yes i forgot

Morning Babs, Gerald & All


----------



## tokkalosh

Damp and drizzly here, supposed to brighten up for the weekend though.

Hey Steve, what was the final count of the 'Doing as we were told' posts?

Wasn't it fun while it lasted 8) 

Hi Babs, hope you had a good day with your Grandson.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Well, today I thought I am going to get on and wash the motorhome, and get rid of these black streaks again.

Well, I thought about it and maybe I will think about it tomorrow too!


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh well H-T, it's the thought that counts :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon everybody. It's drizzling here at the moment, but not cold at all.

Tricia, I didn't have my grandson all day Monday, just till it was time to take him to nursery. the time he was here was fun as always. My daughter had to fly down to Ipswich on business Monday, that was the reason we had him here first thing. We have Harry all day, Wednesdays & Thursdays.


----------



## 94055

Hi All


Trish we have 11+ left, My who will take the 100 crown? Yes it was fun while it lasted :lol: :lol: 
We will do again at a later date. Ok a very late date :lol: :lol: 

See Ya


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, can you make it very, very late before you run a similar thread again. Better still, start one this coming Saturday afternoon. I won't be here after Saturday morning for two weeks, I'm off to Spain for my holidays. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Well the verse seemed to get the blame for 










No postings? But Hey still quiet on here? :lol: :lol: 
OK Babs this Saturday it is :lol: :lol: Only kidding

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Some of us have had to spend time writing other things tonight :roll: :lol: 

Babs, In case I don't get around to it before Saturday, have a super time in Spain, see if you can smuggle back a couple of Spanish waiters :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> see if you can smuggle back a couple of Spanish waiters :wink: :wink:


Tricia, now you're just being greedy. Or can't one man on his own keep up 8O 8O :wink:

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

One waiter will be sufficient if he is endowed as much as a Tokoloshe.

Dave


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, why do you want a Spanish waiter bringing back when there are so many fantastic guys on MHF. :? :? :? O.K., I understand, I'll see what I can do.LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good night everybody!


----------



## geraldandannie

'Nite Babs. And we love you too :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folks, it looks as if it's going to be a nice day here in Glossop.

Morning Gerald, you know I was only kidding, you guys are the best.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and everyone. Beautiful day here in sunny East London 8)



crazylady said:


> Morning Gerald, you know I was only kidding, you guys are the best.


Awww  You say the sweetst things (sometimes :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its blue skies and sun here in Lancashire.
Have a great day you all.
Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Silly boys, one of the waiters was for Babs herself of course :roll: 

Off to my brother's today to clean up my laptop - hopefully it will all work faster and better when we've finished 8) 

Sun is shining her but it is a bit chilly.

Have a good day all.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Babs, In case I don't get around to it before Saturday, have a super time in Spain, see if you can smuggle back a couple of Spanish waiters


And what about us poor men, come on, a Spanish waitress as well Tricia, oh go on then, two if you insist!


----------



## DABurleigh

"Off to my brother's today to clean up my laptop - hopefully it will all work faster and better when we've finished"

Yup, I find my hunt-and-peck typing efficiency goes up in leaps and bounds when I can actually read the letters on the keyboard.

Dave
PS I had hoped I might tease out from Tricia her fascination with Tokaloshe, but to no avail. Woe is me.


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'll see if I can get a few Spanish waiters & waitresses to come over & meet some of you wonderful MHF members at a rally. I can but try. And I can be very trying. :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Goodnight all.


----------



## geraldandannie

Nite, Babs. Heading that way myself soon (I mean, to my bed, not yours  )

It's a bit chilly tonight. Annie has made me dig a thick duvet out of the loft for this coming weekend :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> It's a bit chilly tonight. Annie has made me dig a thick duvet out of the loft for this coming weekend :roll: Gerald


Us southern softies :lol: we can't take a bit of cold weather can we :wink: unlike our friends oop north :lol:

Gerald, why the thick duvet, forecast was pretty good for the weekend, although lately they have got it wrong more times than right. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk. It was a little cooler last night, but not too bad. This morning it's lovely blue skies.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, a lovely day over here in East Yorkshire, well, so far anyway, another day nearer the Binton meet and the chance of meeting up with one of Bab's senorita's (waitresses).

I actually did wash the motorhome yesterday and the car as well and I as knackered, had to rest all night and the same today try and alleviate some pain.

When washing the car I noticed that some more paint is coming off the roof and bonnet, it has been losing paint from new, it had to have the rear end painted at a month old, but the dealer and Suzuki will not cover any more of the paintwork under warranty, so I am left with a bill to paint the bonnet and roof myself!

Fed up Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Dave, remind me later in the month and I will tell you my Tokkalosh story. You will be disappointed I think as it is nothing to do with his big d... :lol:

Sunshine here, busy getting ready to go to Shepton Mallet.

You all packed Babs?


----------



## DABurleigh

Tricia,

OK, wilco. Just take care you don't swallow a gobstopper or similar; wouldn't want to lose you.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Re: southern softies. Annie is from Slough, whereas I'm from Birmingham, and therefore made of sterner stuff.

We've packed up to go to Sheppers too, Tricia. Leaving here at 3.45, but I keep checking the traffic reports for the M25 / M3. Roadworks, roadworks, roadworks, PLUS Friday evening mad dash away from London  I think we'll probably get there by about Wednesday week.

Never mind. At least we'll ne M/H-ing 8) 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings, so I am left with a bill to paint the bonnet and roof myself!Fed up Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!


Hi Peter,

that's terrible, how old is your car? I would take it further to be honest, as you had to have paint at a month old, I would assume there was a problem when it was sprayed at the factory.

Good luck.

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, Just finished packing for today, last few bits tomorrow morning. Once the cases are locked, that's it, we're off to the sun. Have great time at the rally, I know where I'd sooner be going. (You might get the answer wrong) :? :? :?


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> that's terrible, how old is your car? I would take it further to be honest, as you had to have paint at a month old, I would assume there was a problem when it was sprayed at the factory.


The Suzuki Wagon was new in March 2003 Rob, I have had it back twice and it has been checked by an engineer from Suzuki who stated that it was contamination and I must have had it parked somewhere, but it had not been anywhere at all.

They declined to repair it under warranty stating that it was my fault, I wrote again to Suzuki who did not want to consider any claim at all.

The dealers response has been apathy, they do not want to know at all.

The bonnet is getting bad as well as the roof with paint coming off in spots like you get with stone chips, high speed driving and big mileage, the car has only done 17,000 miles and I never drive far or fast anyway, but this will not help.

Consumer protection could not help either because they say I have to prove it is the suppliers or the manufacturers fault. this I am unable to do.

I don't have much luck with new vehicles!  the reason I had bought new vehicles was to save the tasks and expense involved with used vehicles and I am now unable to carry out my own repairs but it has not worked for me unfortunately.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Peter,

I cannot believe they are treating you this way, are you a member of the RAC or AA, you may have to pay but you should be able to get an independent inspection done.

As you say the car has not been anywhere it could have got contaminated in any way, so you should get the correct explanation from them and documented.

If they find it to be, as I suspect, a problem when the car was first sprayed then you have the ammunition to fight the dealer and Suzuki with.

So many dealers and manufactures will keep fobbing people off in the hope the customer will just give up, it may take some perseverance and bloody minded determination but the end result would be more satisfying for you.

Most new cars come with a 6yr (maybe more) paint and corrosion warranty, is this there way of getting out of it I wonder.

Good luck whatever you decide.

MHS…Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Just thought I'd say "hello" - to prove I'm the forum's best ever member  

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Just thought I'd say "hello" - to prove I'm the forum's best ever member


Sorry Gerald, I have already gone and done this , although I don't have to work hard to prove that I am the forums best ever member!!

But Hello again folks!!


----------



## geraldandannie

You're right, Peter - there is obviously a flaw in my method. Back to the drawing board I suppose. :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well your all wrong as it's me :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

What c**p is being posted on here? I turn my back and we have a mutiny!!! Get back to your posts you dogs and do not try anything like this again. I will have you all flogged and thrown overboard. How dare you try to to be me :!: :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: 
We all know that this forums no1 is me 8) 8) I rule with an inch ruler, none of your crap centi metre!!!! Now let this be the end of it and I will say no more.



> Now let this be the end of it and I will say no more.


Well of course I will say some more :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Just when I thought MHF was full of lovely, chatty people, along comes some weirdo to spoil it all :roll: 

Don't worry, Steve, I've called the relevent authorities :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ah Gerald,
You are the first to admit defeat and turn yourself in. I must commend you on your attitude and on the way you realise they only way for you to proceed is.



> Don't worry, Steve, I've called the relevent authorities


Well Gerald, We all are not suprised to tell you the truth, I hope your stay is not too taxing and they help you in anyway possible.
Good luck my friend and a speedy recovery. :lol: :lol:

No 1 8) 8)


----------



## artona

Come on Steve, keep up with the world, being number 1 is no good anymore, ahead of number 1 is a champion and then of course ahead of that is the premier.

The Premier Player


----------



## badger

So what's been going on in my absence ? I'm back now so behave.... :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> So what's been going on in my absence ?


Nothing of any consequence, Badger. Just Steve's normal delusions kicking in. It's sad, really ... 

Gerald


----------



## 94415

Never posted here before. Is now a good time?


----------



## geraldandannie

TheRallier said:


> Never posted here before. Is now a good time?


NO 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> Come on Steve, keep up with the world, being number 1 is no good anymore, ahead of number 1 is a champion and then of course ahead of that is the premier.
> 
> The Premier Player


Stew, I bet you are one of them that says "I give 110% or similar"? Sorry mate 100% is the max. No 1 is the top, 1 person, 1 position not related to teams, so bow down get some sleep and behave yourself.



gerannpasa said:


> TheRallier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posted here before. Is now a good time?
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Gerald, said NO so the answer is YES :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just another five minutes and then I'll get up. Its too early....
Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Now i'ts too late :lol: :lol: 

Morning all


----------



## artona

_Stew, I bet you are one of them that says "I give 110% or similar"? Sorry mate 100% is the max. No 1 is the top, 1 person, 1 position not related to teams, so bow down get some sleep and behave yourself._

This is often a misconception that people have Steve. % is infinitum when used as a comparison rather than a quantity factor. Fortunately I find I rarely have to run at a high percentage to keep up and remain in the premier position.

The Premier


----------



## 94055

Stew,
Well you asked for it!!!!!!!
I am then top of the Super League :lol: :lol: 
Or better still the World Super Leauge :lol: :lol: 
Ok Universe Sup..........
Ok Galaxy Super.............
And any other you want to mention, so take your premier and.......... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

8) 8) 8)


----------



## artona

But this is *UK*motorhomes Steve

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

I think Steve needs to have a lie down.

I'm top here. That's all that matters. They call it "smart targets" and "achievable goals". And I've achieved them  

Gerald


----------



## 94415

gerannpasa said:


> TheRallier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never posted here before. Is now a good time?
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

OK, I'll leave it for another day!


----------



## 94055

Ah Stew
Is this not an International web site?
So enough said, be quiet now and go and take some photos, your good at that but not this :lol: :lol: 
So It is me 8) 8)

Gerald


> I think Steve needs to have a lie down.
> 
> I'm top here. That's all that matters. They call it "smart targets" and "achievable goals". And I've achieved them
> 
> Gerald


Are you serious?
I never lie down on the job!!!!!! Mmmm must be why Jan keeps complaining about not ????????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Top Man


----------



## geraldandannie

Phew!

I'd just like to say ..... I'm top. Where I belong :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Ahhhh Stevie

_your good at that but not this _

O Contra my friend - to have you confused over whether you are the the No 1 or the Top Man in a few forays of friendly banter is proof enough that this game, well I play it well. Equally for you to have to resort to attacking my abilility so quickly, well what more do I need to say?

The Premier


----------



## geraldandannie

Now, now, put those handbags down :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## artona

But Dad its a good game


----------



## tokkalosh

What is going on here??

You are all just soooooooooo wrong - how can any man be no. 1, you should know by now that we women are superior :roll:


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Never posted here before. Is now a good time?


As you can see TheRallier it is bedlam on here at the moment, they are all bickering because I am the best ever MHF forum member and it is hurting them that I am STILL in the lead.

It should die down as soon as the sun goes down, but I s'pose when the moon rises we may see some more frantic people vying for position.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> Ahhhh Stevie
> 
> _your good at that but not this _
> 
> O Contra my friend - to have you confused over whether you are the the No 1 or the Top Man in a few forays of friendly banter is proof enough that this game, well I play it well. Equally for you to have to resort to attacking my abilility so quickly, well what more do I need to say?
> 
> The Premier


Stew,
Spoken like a true polititician, Lies,Lies and even more Lies :lol: :lol: 
I now what I say and I say what I mean :?: :?: I think :?: :?:

Let us put it to the test, all in the name of FUN!!!!
So who are your top 3 then, everyone that posts or reads the post on here?? Say who you think are the top 3 posters on here?
I will give mine a bit later on

Steve
Top of the shop


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Say who you think are the top 3 posters on here?


No thanks. No point. There's only one top poster.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Top of the Shop / Top Man / No 1 :lol: 

What makes a top poster - Quantity, Quality or something else?


The Premier


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> ... or something else?


I would guess it's whoever suggests the most ridiculous ideas for getting people to post in here :roll:

Me top.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Down boys

Afraid to say .....

I am top

Stay down you lowly beasts


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh God - she's back :roll: 

But she's not top. :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Tokk says Hi to Polly :wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055

Not now :lol: :lol: 

1. Gerald
2. Tricia
3. Babs

But no matter just my thoughts

But I am still top

Getting closer to 100


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't realise you are that old Steve :rofl:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Tokk says Hi to Polly :wink: :wink:


And Polly says "hi!" in return :wink: :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Tricia,
Every second of every day, I dream of driving our Motorhome at the ripe old age of 100. :lol: :lol: 
Mind you every second of every day, I dream of winning the lottery. :lol: :lol:
Every second of every day, someone thinks is Steve top of this post again :lol: :lol: 
Every second of every day??????

So TOP AGAIN

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Steve - it's time to *WAKE UP! * 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

I see we are all back on TOP form

but

just for a few moments

I am TOP TOKK


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> I see we are all back on TOP form
> 
> but
> 
> just for a few moments
> 
> I am TOP TOKK


Nope not me Trish as Gerald says

Steve - it's time to *WAKE UP! *

So As Gerald says I am not quite awake yet

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzcough,splutterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzcough,splutterzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I am TOP TOKK


Like that :lol:

Shame you're not no more :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not no more what??  
Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Not no more what??
> Johnny F


She's not no more Top Tokk, of course :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Your'e right Ged,..she's not top no more!


----------



## geraldandannie

I _generally_ tell the truth about these things :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hang on let me check :!: :!: 
Nope not no more :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

You posted that deliberately so you could be top again :roll: Dispicable tactics :x 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hey you, I banged my head when you pushed me off ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Talking about deliberate - this is a deliberate post to get me top again and now I am going to bed to read my book so please leave me 'up top' till the morning..

Thank you kind gents :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, right :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, right :roll:
> 
> Gerald


I met a gentleman recently ................. it wasn't Gerald :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I met a gentleman recently ................. it wasn't Gerald :lol: :lol:


Now, now - no need to get personal :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Oh!!!! Get off your too heavy   

Top of the top again

Tactics????? Mmmmmm?????? Ah yes!!!!!! Next?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

The answer is A - Costa Del Sol


----------



## geraldandannie

Sometimes, this thread is just so surreal 8O 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Did you just roll your eyes at me Gerald :tongue: 
Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Did you just roll your eyes at me Gerald :tongue:
> Johnny F


As if I'd do that, Johnny! That would be rude ottytrain2:

Gerald


----------



## artona

Well Steve 

seems we have got them all fighting :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

Nice plan of yours Stew!!! He,He

Now for plan B


----------



## artona

Na keep em waiting for B, thats the nice part of the plan

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

"Ooo - I can't wait!" he said, sarcastically.

We're not fighting - we're enjoying friendly banter and badinage.

Come on then, you two - show us your plan 8O 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah Gerald, I didn't say you were not a gentleman - just that the man I met wasn't :roll: Guilty conscience there - hope not, but work on it just in case :lol: :lol:

Now, Steve, plan B ........ could this start when we have tried all angles of plan A as I think there are a couple of avenues to be explored yet ......

Reminder please, what am I talking about


----------



## geraldandannie

Tricia -- although I have many fantastic attributes, a guilty conscience is not in there with them.

And you're a woman, Tricia - how would I know what you're on about? :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok Stew, I will let them Stew on it for a while :lol: :lol: 

Tricia, You can continue down the avenue for a while longer.Then you can go down the street,road and path. :lol: :lol: 

Gotta go footie on


----------



## geraldandannie

<shakes head>

<then celebrates being top again>

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Steve, will keep going till I reach the end of the path  


And with that comment, I have booted Gerald off top (good job I am barefoot at the moment)


----------



## 94055

Trish, You dissapointed me  I was certain you would have chossen road? Then it would have been .....Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,
Instead we have.....Path? Mmmm...Ah well keep going down that path until you get to the end and you will reach a road. Then....Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,Follow the yellow bick road,

Bored now....going to bed HE buys...night, night. :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> (good job I am barefoot at the moment)


Could you please keep your nudity off this forum, Tricia? This is a family website, you know :roll:

Still, at least Steve's run away :lol:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

My apologies Gerald, didn't mean to offend  

Not like Steve to run away this early, must have been a bad football match :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> My apologies Gerald, didn't mean to offend


You certainly didn't offend me, Tricia 8O :wink:

Liverpool 'won' a 0-0 draw. <snore>

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Puff,Cough,Splutter,cough,puff,splutter,Puff,Cough,Splutter,cough,puff,splutter,Puff,Cough,Splutter,cough,puff,splutter,Puff,Cough,Splutter,cough,puff,splutter........Phew?????????Still no sign of Tricia on this Yellow brick road????? Hey has anyone seen Tricia???

Plonker in deed :!: :!: :evil: :evil: 

Mmmmm let's try this PATH instead!!!!!


----------



## 94055

???????????????

Nope not on this Path neither??????

Ah maybe she's .....Walking down the Aveenuuu????

With any luck she may be on Route 66 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ouch!!!!!!

Oh, Hope you are having a nice time Babs? You can read this when you get back :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> .... Babs? You can read this when you get back :lol: :lol:


Bet she can't wait :roll:

Gerald - top


----------



## tokkalosh

Sounds as though you have a bad chest Steve, best get some Vick and ask Jan to rub it on :wink: 

I was on the avenue ... it ended ... in the sea ... I drowned  

But that was last night and I'm ok this morning


----------



## 94055

Excuse me!!!! 
*No Vick* is touching my chest :lol: :lol: :lol:

Top


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> *No Vick* is touching my chest :lol: :lol: :lol:


G'waan g'waan g'waan. You know you like it :wink:

New top boy

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't be such a spoilsport Steve :roll: 

If you can't hack it then pass him over to Jan :lol:


----------



## 94055

Oh!!!!.....What?....Not Vick?....Confused!!!!!! Ahhh I'ts
*Victoria!!!!*

That's OK then :lol: :lol:

Come here Vic :lol: :lol:

What you want?......No sorry I am TOP :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

_*TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP
TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP*_


----------



## tokkalosh

_NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT _


----------



## klubnomad

Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top Me top


----------



## tokkalosh

I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy I think we are loopy


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I'm in the


----------



## artona

can you say that again please Rob, fifty times.

The premier


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Stew......... :lol: :lol: :lol:



656 said:


> The answer is A - Costa Del Sol


Your wrong, the answer is C - French Riviera

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Your wrong, the answer is C - French Riviera


Actually, you're both wrong. It's fairly obvious why :wink:

Top Gerald


----------



## 94055

! for sorrow  
2 for Joy :lol: 
3 for a girl  
4 for a boy  
5 for silver 8O 
6 for gold :wink: 
7 for a secret never to be told
8 for i'ts Me again........................ Rob
9 for nine Not You
10 for I'ts *Stevie* top again


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Actually, you're both wrong. It's fairly obvious why :wink: Top Gerald


Of course we are Gerald, but it got you posting again :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## hippypair

How do you play this game? Does this make me the best?


----------



## 94055

Nope


----------



## 94055

hippypair said:


> How do you play this game? Does this make me the best?


Oh sorry, do want to know how to play?
No good asking any of us as we don't know :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Nope


No misreading that answer then Steve :lol:

I'm top now :evil:


----------



## 94055

Turn your back and

*Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## artona

1500th post just around the corner - who is going to get it

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, so what I want to know is, how many of those posts were mine, how many Stevercar, how many Gerannpasa etc etc


----------



## geraldandannie

About 50 to go. I got 1000, and I'm happy with that. If anyone else wants 1500, be my guest.

Generous, ain't I?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Ok, so what I want to know is, how many of those posts were mine, how many Stevercar, how many Gerannpasa etc etc


It's simple, Tricia - work your way through the 90-odd pages, and count the posts.

What would be better is to do the above, but note how much time each spent at the top. MUCH more relevent.

AND even better would be to divide the time at the top by the total time they've been a member. Now that would be a valid result.

Away you go, Tricia :lol:

Gerald


----------



## artona

Gerald is one of the most prolific posters on the site, at over 13 per day average so my money might be on him.

However if anyone wants to count them I would be interested to know the result.

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald,
You're generosity is exceeded
only by your
personal charm 
and magnetism

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Gerald is one of the most prolific posters on the site, at over 13 per day average so my money might be on him.


Prolific I may be, Stew, but most of it's utter twaddle.

NOW - if each post was given a relevence rating. Then factor that in to the calculations above ...

Mind you, since Nuke has the control over the MySql forum database, all he needs to do is write a teeny bit of PHP code, a few SQL interrogations, and the job's a good 'un.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Gerald,
> You're generosity is exceeded
> only by your
> personal charm
> and magnetism


Now what the hell do you want? 8O

(Took the liberty of removing the :lol: :lol: !)

Gerald


----------



## artona

Mmmmmmmmmm

there would not be much left to talk about if we took out all the twaddle. Now what would be left. Suppose we could talk about motorhomes. Nah, that would be boring

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Suppose we could talk about motorhomes. Nah, that would be boring


Why would we want to do that? It's not as if this is a motorhome forum, is it?



I thought it was a singles chat room 

So, these "motorhomes" - what are they all about?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Do you not remember not long after the thread started I had Babs counting the poster who had lasted the longest without anyone else posting? (I am sure some punctuation is missing???? :lol: :lol: )
Anyway she went and did it. She said Blah, Blah. I said sorry Babs you are wrong, she replied "I am not counting them again" :lol: :lol: 

Forget 1000 it is Century paging that counts :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Forget 1000 it is Century paging that counts :lol: :lol:


Ahah. But is it not up to the thread instigator to define it's important facets? So, what's it to be, Rob?

P.S. Don't let scouser upstarts try to influence you :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald,
Do you wnt a black eye?.....

No?














Then watch that Banana skin under your foot!!!!!!
Whoops!!!!!!


Sorry officer I was just walking along the road and this southern guy slipped on a banana skin, he went right up in the air and landed on my fist honest. What he said I hit him!!!!!!????????? 
No not me officer.


Slow down everyone it was a joke not a threat.

Huh, 
As if!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie

:roll: Typical!

You're only jealous 'cos you're not top anymore.

Anway, "southern guy"? :evil: :evil: Oim a Midlunder! And preowd of it!

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I am gutted  

My youngest goes off to Uni at the weekend  but nobody told me he would keep coming back, at the end of each term, and need collecting, with all his gear from 'halls'  

I thought he was leaving home, sort of, like, permanent like, like only the occasional visit like, house tidied like, spare room, freedom like, able to come and go as I see fit like  

NOBODY TOLD ME
    




Got me back top too :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> NOBODY TOLD ME
> Got me back top too :wink:


So, was the complaint worth it?

Your poor son, being thrown out by his mummykins. He's obviously worried about you, and wants to come back, to make sure you're okay, and eating properly, and stuff like that.

Feeling guilty yet? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Feeling guilty yet? :wink: Gerald


No way Jose!!

I want my freedom


----------



## geraldandannie

But he's your flesh and blood, Tricia. How could you wish to abandon him like that? <shakes head>

The state of parenting today, eh? Can't wait to kick them out of the door, left to fend for themselves. I think the least you could do is to take him there, and park up outside his halls of res, just in case he needs some washing done, or needs some more money for invaluable networking with his mates in the evening. It's his future you have to worry about, not your own selfish desires.

:wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Trouble is that he is more his Dad's flesh and blood than mine and that has caused many a clash between us  

Yep, I love him to bits. BUT .................
 


You will be pleased to know I am taking all his gear up, he is going on a minibus with the local rowing team as they are doing the Thames race on Saturday - I will be watching the race - we will then meet up at some stage and I will take him to 'halls' on Sunday. I am staying at Crystal Palace CC site, he and the team are staying in a Travelodge.

Never mind aye, I'll just relish the bits in between  

Really maternal me :lol:

And YES, selfish too .. no seriously, I admit it :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> And YES, selfish too .. no seriously, I admit it :roll:


I think we get to the stage where we _need_ to start thinking about our own lives. As time goes on, there's less and less of it available  Whereas they should have loads of time in front of them to enjoy themselves.

Enjoy 'your' time, Tricia. You've earned it!

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Sorry this thread has now been taken over by the.....
GERALD & TRICIA SHOW.
Join us looking at the everyday lives of Gerald a computer geek from down the lower half of the country & Tricia a self confessed wanabee Motorhome slouch, now that her son has gone to Uni. Pop back later for the next episode. You will regret it.
:lol: :lol: 


gerannpasa said:


> _need_ to start thinking about our own lives. As time goes on, there's less and less of it available
> 
> Gerald


Quick get the violins out


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

sorry matey but as far as it goes apparently anyone south of Liverpool is a soft southerner, in the scouse world the midlands do not exist and anyone north are simply haggis lovers, isn't that right Steve. 

Tricia

Come on, sell the house and run, thats what we are doing. We drop one son off to Canterbury Uni this weekend, the daughter off to Essex Uni in two weeks time and then the other son is off to Canada for a year. That just leaves Jessica who is nine months and still does as she is told (ish). 

I gave the agents a good kick up the backside yesterday and we have five potential buyers calling today. As soon as we sell the eldest three will still have access to us via mobile phone/internet (what else do they need). 

If they want to see us we will tell them what hedge we are hiding behind
for a couple of days.

stew


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> Hi Gerald
> 
> sorry matey but as far as it goes apparently anyone south of Liverpool is a soft southerner, in the scouse world the midlands do not exist and anyone north are simply haggis lovers, isn't that right Steve.
> stew


No.


----------



## eddied

:roll: 
thought it was supposed to be a UNITED Kingdom over there?


----------



## badger

8O ...............................Sorry!!........................I'm not here................
.....................Being from the Midlands............I don't exist ........ :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

eddied said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a UNITED Kingdom over there?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Who on earth told you that, Eddie? :lol:

Although our suspicions and preconceptions are often directed overseas these days, deep-seated dislike of anyone outside our area is still prevalent. We were born with it, and can't remove it.

I still remember my dad calling our nice next-door neighbour a "Welsh windbag", long before that epithet was applied to Neil Kinnock. Fortunately, I do not emulate my father, and find it easy to get on with all races, creeds and colours.

Except scousers :lol: :lol: :wink:

JOKE, Steve :roll:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Oops - forgot. I'm not here 8O 

gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> JOKE, Steve :roll:
> Gerald


Your wish is my command.

There was an old man from down south,
Who was actually quite a slouch,
He lived elsewhere before he moved here,
He used to be aMidland lout. :lol: :lol:

Was that OK Gerald

Joking honestly

Not long to go now :arrow:


----------



## 94055

10


----------



## 94055

9


----------



## 94055

8


----------



## 94055

7


----------



## 94055

6


----------



## 94055

5


----------



## 94055

4


----------



## 94055

3


----------



## 94055

2


----------



## 94055

1


----------



## 94055

Well now this is it 100 has been claimed by

*ME*

 :smilecolros: :wav:


----------



## artona

stevercar said:


> Well now this is it !00 has been claimed by
> 
> *ME*
> 
> :smilecolros: :wav:


Oh steve you spelt 100 incorrectly. Its still up for grabs then

stew


----------



## 94055

Sorry Mate,
100 to me and no one can take it away :lol: :lol:

By the way, have you seen mein action?

Here

No 1 and now No 100 :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Its nice to see everyone just stood back



stew


----------



## 94055

Sore loser :wink: 
Stew what happened to the York show? I thought you was going?

Steve


ps
Now you know what plan B was :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I feel that I am slowly but surely sinking into the depths of a great ocean that is full of WALLIES :roll: 














(When I get to the bottom of this ocean I will let you know how at home I feel :wink: )


----------



## 94055

Welcome home,
No mention of my joke I see


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello.

Well done on constructing your theft of the page 100, Steve :roll: I think such low-down tricks can only harm the enviable reputation of this fine thread. :wink: 

Down here in the smoke, wallies are pickled gherkins. Weird.

I'm proud of my heritage, being born in the centre of this fair country. Everything rotates around me me me :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

I was born in Coventry - so I guess it all rotates around me too  

ME ME ME ME 

Sorry about the joke Steve, it was actually lost on me as I was sorting out my son .. and of course he had my full attention  

TOP TOP TOP TOP


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I was born in Coventry - so I guess it all rotates around me too


Woo-hoo! Another one of us. I was actually born in Solihull hospital, which sort of makes me posh 8)

Which is why I'm top again. The cream always rises :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Now you know why you two make a lovely couple :lol: :lol:

Gerald



> Well done on constructing your theft of the page 100, Steve I think such low-down tricks can only harm the enviable reputation of this fine thread.


Think of why I did it that way?....No?.....OK

All things that deserve a longer time scale to announce it's arrival have a count down. Eg New year, Lanch of a rocket etc. All I did was mark thic occasion with a count down!! Clever or what? No Don't bother answering. Someone could have posted in between and it would not have worked. But hey it did :wink: :wink: 
Guess who is top again :wink: :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi

Mein action - very good, not sure what it reminded me of but I am sure it will come back to me.

York - really did and do fancy it but we are in a bit of a race at the moment to keep up. Offspring are off to University, we have two weeks turnover to catch up after France and we are pushing a head with selling the ranch so York might not happen.

If we do get in we will need you to use your mein action techniques to get us onto MHF

stew


----------



## 94055

Stew,
I think you would have more pull than me mate :lol: 
If you do come are you going to say, I am coming to Mein Kamp? :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> If you do come are you going to say, I am coming to Mein Kamp? :lol: :lol:


Oh dear. :roll:

Hey Steve - I thought you said you were top? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Did I say that?


----------



## geraldandannie

I think so. But you were mistaken  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Oh!!!!
Sorry :lol:


----------



## 94055

The last person to post here will go down in history as the best ever member of MHF’S, so far that’s me :lol: :lol: 

MHS…Rob
















Remember this?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oi, Steve, I resemble that post :lol: 

And it's still me :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi Rob
:lol: :lol: 
Not now


----------



## artona

The 1500th post just came and went whilst I was at mein kamp fighting off the daddy long legs and you guys did not notice.

stew


----------



## 94055

Mediocre achievement so did not bother :lol: :lol: 

Topping this thread is easy this weekend :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Topping this thread is easy this weekend :wink:


Back from Whitstable, just to give you more of a challenge, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Thought I would let you have the honours for a while :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## badger

But not for long........ :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> But not for long........ :roll:


Indeed.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Been quite here badger, loved your pictures, love the country.  

Where's tokkalosh hiding, she has not been on for a while even on the forums? ah, no wonder it's quite here :lol: :lol: 

Not used to reading this thread without Tricia and Babs..very weird it is.

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

We know Babs is away on hols. Maybe Tricia's got something better to do?

Gerald


----------



## 98585

Thought I might as well get on this thread. Am I Winning?


----------



## geraldandannie

No :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

jimjam said:


> Thought I might as well get on this thread. Am I Winning?


Nope...you managed 19 mins of fame though, not bad for a first attempt :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

That's right, Jim. Start small :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

You will have to work hard to take on the BIG BOYS and GIRLS :lol: :lol: It also helps if you are a little bit weird in one way or another, have a sence of humour, are not insulted easily, in fact anything to do with the norm is not allowed on here. :lol: :lol: Well most of the time anyway :wink:

Top Aggggaaaaiiiinnnn

Whoops :roll: :roll: Fell off for a bit but 
Top again :lol: :lol: Ok I know not for long


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> have a sence of humour, are not insulted easily


For newcomers, you can see that the ability to spell is optional :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> That's right, Jim. Stuart small :lol:
> 
> Gerald


That's right Gerald :lol: :lol:

Now I know you looked twice, admit it :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Now I know you looked twice, admit it :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You know me too well, Steve :lol: :lol:

Nice one :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

I was going to go to your spelling on another post but thought this was a better laugh :lol: :lol: 
York show next week end can't wait, we have not been away for a few weeks and miss the relaxation. What is your next jaunt?

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Next weekend is Venice ofr my 50th birthday 8) 

The next planned trip is the NEC with a circular tour ending up at Binton. Dunno about in between, yet. No doubt Annie will have some ideas :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> Next weekend is Venice ofr my 50th birthday 8)
> 
> Gerald


Gerald, don't be daft, the Motorhome will sink :lol: :lol: Unless you get a transporter gondola :wink: :lol: :lol:

Happy 50th........Wait for it :roll: :roll:

Oh OK it is your birthday so no snide remarks :lol: :lol:

Not sure about NEC yet, probably a no no due to distance and also distance to Binton. 
Need to get out more but most meets even the one I started (B&B) is too far by the time I get home on a Friday night.

Steve


----------



## 94055

Nite, Nite


----------



## badger

sshhhh........they've overslept..........................OI !! wake up............ :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Huh? Whaaa? Hmmm?

Bloody hell - I should be at work  

Can't wait 'till Babs comes back, and we can get a better wake-up call.

Gerald

P.S. Nite nite, Steve :wink:


----------



## 94055

Have you ever replied to a post clicked update and moved on for whatever reason, only to come back to the post and your post is not on?


----------



## badger

Yes.....................................but not this time............ :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Have you ever replied to a post clicked update and moved on for whatever reason, only to come back to the post and your post is not on?


Strangely enough ..... no. :roll:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Just a quickie !!

I went to London last weekend, son now at Uni, yipee.

On leaving London I headed for Portsmouth .....
the ferry ......
booked on ......
sailed ......
arrived ......
drove ......

and now I am Le Pas Opton in the Vendee 

It's nowhere near Pembrokeshire :lol: :lol: 

My brother and niece are here so it is great. Weather good, company great, booze flowing.

Off to Brittany in a few days to visit my mate.

Miss you all lots  

Enjoy yourselves :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Fantastic, Trish! Well done. See you soon!

Gerald


----------



## 94055

You lucky bugg**
Enjoy yourself and not too much of the hard stuff :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## LC1962

Nothing interesting to add......simply that I haven't posted on here yet


----------



## artona

You have now

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Me too.

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

artona said:


> You have now
> 
> stew


Hi Stew - I must say, thats a very nice clean awning you have now :wink:

Hello Gerald!


----------



## 94055

I thought about it but changed my mind


----------



## LC1962

Hello Steve :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Hello Gerald!


Hello, Linda! 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Linda,
Seen any good videos lately? 
:lol: :lol: 
Steve


----------



## 94055

Nit Nite all 

Gerald what are you thoughts on this?

Here

Will read in the morning. :wink:

Goodnight mate

Steve.


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald what are you thoughts on this?


I hadn't seen this before, although it sounds like the 419 scandals that have been circulating since before the internet was invented, and they had to use faxes. "Launder some money for me, and you'll get a cut." Sounds too god to be true?

To be honest, Steve, I wouldn't get involved at all. Your idea might work, but it's not worth the potential hassle you might get. But thanks for the warning, nontheless.

Nite nite. Sleep tight. Don't let Jan bite :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

LC1962 said:


> Nothing interesting to add......simply that I haven't posted on here yet


Ahh bless  nice of you to join us Linda, we need a women's touch down here...it's getting a little dusty.....:lol: :lol: :help: :help: :lol: :lol:

Hi Tricia,

Pleased your living it up while we're still slogging away  have a great time, thanks for letting us know how you are. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962

Hi Guys! 
:hello2: 

Steve...I wish I had time to watch all of your clips..they're brill.
Its been a busy few days loading up for York (no time for dusting Rob! :bootyshake: :lol: )....BTW, any of you guys going?

I have the MHF gazebo in the back of my parts trailer, wondering what to do with it when I get there... :scratch: Spose it would make a good marquee to trade from rather than our draughty old trailer tent ....now there's an idea - do you think the Rally lot will miss it? :-k


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> ... do you think the Rally lot will miss it? :-k


I wouldn't think so for a moment, Linda. Anyway, possession is nine-tenths of ... something. Or finders - keepers.

Hello everybody. Chilly this morning - autumn is here :? Nice day now, though.

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

Been a bit nippy here too Gerald, sunny with a bracing wind.
Hope its going to be fine up north this weekend - that horizontal rain we had at Malvern was a tad antisocial :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> that horizontal rain we had at Malvern was a tad antisocial :roll:


That's 'cos you're one of them softy RV-types, Linda. Us Euro-homers are made of sterner stuff :wink:

It must be said that I'm making this statement in advance of being a MH-er during the late autumn and winter months. I may have to eat my words in a few weeks' time :? :?

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You southern softies don't know the meanin of cold :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

Pah! Just 'cos you Northerners wear singlets and shorts all year round :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

mangothemadmonk said:


> You southern softies don't know the meanin of cold :wink: Johnny F


Your right Johnny F, I just had to google to find out, even they don't know :lol:

Meaning of cold...Google...Click Here

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I've just noticed TUCANO is logged on. Norman, how is everything with you.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Tucano

Rob,
Hi, would like to say it is good to be back in the UK, IT IS, however we are taking one day at a time and intend visiting the York show at the weekend. The house is up for sale and as soon as we sell it we will be off, assuming we have found the ideal motor home that is. Just when I had narrowed the search to nine models Kay said " what about ??" so now have 33 to eliminate !! Still fancy the Autocruise Stardream myself but there doesn't appear to be alot of storage space in the thing.
Will keep people posted, thanks for the mail.
Norman


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> so now have 33 to eliminate !!


Blimey no wonder you haven't been posting much, so much time researching.

Hi Norman,

thanks for letting us know how you are, we did talk about you about 10/15 pages ago asking where you were.

The York show should give you an ideal chance to see many motorhomes, so maybe you'll be able to reduce the 33 a little.

You sound as if you have some time to explore all the various models, that is part o f the fun, for some anyway.

Any help needed just ask on the main forums, we'll all do our best to help you in any way.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi Norman,
Glad to hear you had a safe journey back to the UK make sure you pop and seeus in the MHF area. You will be able to gain a lot of help with your 33 M/Homes choice. Take care mate hope to see you at York.

Steve.


----------



## 94055

Oooppppssss Sorry Linda, Just read the back posts. (Watching the football) Anyway we will be at york and look forward to meeting you. Oh and everyone else.


Steve

Latest news Nestle York 600 Jobs to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LC1962

OOOooooo goody Steve - so glad you're going to York!
I believe they need someone to put up the Gazebo :lol: :lol: 

Do pop across and say hello (stand 163) if you get the chance  

MHSRob promised me once he'd come and say "Hi".......I'm still waiting   :lol:


----------



## 94055

Morning all,



LC1962 said:


> OOOooooo goody Steve - so glad you're going to York!
> I believe they need someone to put up the Gazebo :lol: :lol:
> Do pop across and say hello (stand 163) if you get the chance
> quote]
> 
> Linda, Stand 163? What seconds, minutes, hours? Even days? Sorry cannot comply my creaky old legs can not stand still for anything longer than 10seconds, I then have to move. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ah Gazebo, glad to help!!! But sadly as we will arrive after a lot of other members it will already be erected. If it is not I will drive around the show perimeter until it is :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Weather is fabulous at the moment, does anyone know the prediction for York?
> 
> What's all this Northern and Southern crap? I have had the pleasure/regret of living in North,South East and West England and I can honestly say IMHO the best and worst place to live is?
> 
> Guess!!!!!!!


----------



## LC1962

stevercar said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Weather is fabulous at the moment, does anyone know the prediction for York?
> 
> Guess!!!!!!!


Morning Steve :lol: :lol:

The forecast for the weekend is decidedly suss  
See here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ukweather/northeast/

TTFN
Linda


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

LC1962 said:


> MHSRob promised me once he'd come and say "Hi".......I'm still waiting


  in the words of René (allo allo) "Stupid women" :lol: :lol:

Of course I have not forgotten my promise, York is just too far away though otherwise I would travelled just to see you Linda, honest 8) 

Have a good show, hope the weather stays nice for you all.

Linda, are you taking your bats with you for a holiday.. :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

I'd just like to say I'm having a bad day :evil: :evil: 

@#@'$&881$ computers :evil: :evil: 

Morning, all.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

I had heard you were having problems with your usual immaculate spelling my friend

Its not @#@'$&881$, its spelt Dell :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: @ Dell. Actually, it's simpler than that - they're called RM.

Done some jiggery-pokery, and the recalcitrant computer is now obeying my commands.

Actually, it's not all the fault of the computer - it's:
a) the oiks who came and nicked a load a few months ago, and had pulled network sockets out of the wall.
b) the network installers, who didn't fix the broken sickets properly
c) RM for providing rubbish installation software that crashes if the network connection is lost (say, through a damaged socket which hasn't been repaired properly) halfway through an installation, and which then causes the computer to ignore all network instructions because it hasn't been setup properly

Anyway, enough of my problems. How's everyone else today?

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

nice word _recalcitrant_, regardless of what others claim its always educational reading your posts 

How are we today, well I am slowly removing the suicidal sword from my neck as we appear to at last be getting some offers in on the house

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> ...we appear to at last be getting some offers in on the house


Hi, Stew

That's great news, you brave / lucky so-and-so. Fingers crossed 

Sometimes these words pop into my head, but often I have to check the precise meaning. You know what Stevecar's like - after happening to mention spelling the other day, I can feel him scrutinising my every post with a magnifying glass.

Having lunch just now, and I didn't realise how hot it was today (been working all morning in an air-conditioned room). Beautiful blue skys darn the East End, innit?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> I'd just like to say I'm having a bad day :evil: :evil:
> 
> @#@'$&881$ computers :evil: :evil:
> 
> Morning, all.
> 
> Gerald


Bad day Arrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggg
Sprained my arm at work, arrived home and guess what? Jan has Crutches for 4 weeks. Arrrrrrrrrrrgggggg York tomorrow as well.



> I have to check the precise meaning. You know what Stevecar's like - after happening to mention spelling the other day, I can feel him scrutinising my every post with a magnifying glass.


Now spelling and grammar!!!!!!!! :roll: Gerald I am the worls worst at both,  you on the other hand are No 1 at both, so yes, I am watching you :magnifyglass: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Bad day Arrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggg
> Sprained my arm at work, arrived home and guess what? Jan has Crutches for 4 weeks. Arrrrrrrrrrrgggggg York tomorrow as well.


Sorry to hear that, Steve. Kinda puts my day into perspective 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Yep, No mistakes.
Goodnight all.


----------



## geraldandannie

'Nite, Steve, and anyone.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*A thought to keep you awake at night*

If it's called a tv "set", why do you only get one?

MHS..Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Blimey..I think I'll rename myself here...perhaps Fred Stopper would be appropriate :lol: :lol: :lol: 


MHS...Rob...alias Fred Stopper


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Blimey..I think I'll rename myself here...perhaps Fred Stopper would be appropriate :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Very funny, Rob. Unfortunately, the Fred will have to do without for the whole of the weekend, starting in about an hour. Looks like there won't be too many posts to catch up on here when I get back.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, hope you're all O.K. I'm going to have to spend most of the day catching up with the news on MHF, I've missed it.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, its me again takes the top spot, Hope everyone is OK, not been too active lately, not been too well and trying to catch up on some work.

Nice morning up in east Yorkshire, birds are singing, but cloudy, may rain later. 

Soon be October and off on our travels again ending up at Binton.

Sorted my SD card out, never knew I had to format it first before use!

Keep well y'all!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Babs,

nice to know your back home safe and sound, hope you had a great time  

Hi Peter,

sorry to hear you have not been well, I hope you your feeling better now and it's great to hear from you.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Good morning all.
Quiet this weekend on here?


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk. It was a lovely day here in Glossop yesterday, it's looking quite overcast this morning, it's certainly not cold though.

Thanks Rob, it's good to be back. I'd never been to Torrevieja before, not what I was expecting, but it was a change, and sunny.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, everyone. Steve - it was probably quiet 'cos blabbermouth here was enjoying his half century celebrations in Venice. Lovely weekend, didn't see many motorhomes there tho' :? 

It seems to have rained here. It's dull and overcast, but still quite warm.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, Torrevieja Babs is a very nice place, we have been a few times, we almost bought a property there in 2000, we wish we had now, apartments were about £25K and houses from £35K, they have shot up now to 80K and 120K, ah well!! we have the motorhome now and that can travel, the property's cannot.

It's dark and dismal up here in East Yorkshire, just phoned South Yorkshire motorhomes at Dinnington about the warranty work on my Elddis, they have been arranging this for months now and I am still no further although Explorer group have confirmed the work to be carried out. They say they are telephoning me back today but they keep saying that.

I don't think I would recommend South Yorkshire Motorhomes to anyone.


----------



## LC1962

Motorhomersimpson said:


> LC1962 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MHSRob promised me once he'd come and say "Hi".......I'm still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> in the words of René (allo allo) "Stupid women" :lol: :lol:
> 
> Of course I have not forgotten my promise, York is just too far away though otherwise I would travelled just to see you Linda, honest 8)
> 
> Have a good show, hope the weather stays nice for you all.
> 
> Linda, are you taking your bats with you for a holiday.. :lol:
> 
> MHS...Rob
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Rob, you didn't miss much although from all accounts the MHF lot had a better time of it than we did (see my "Thanks to Damon Dunc" thread :roll: )

Steve came across with Jan as did Mandy and Dave to say "hello" and I met Angie, George and a few others when I delivered the gazebo so I did get a little non-sales chat with some very nice folk, however brief.

As for the bats....they declined the invitation to tag along...must have seen the weather forecast..........they are still hanging in the eaves in the barn and cr*pping in the pool :evil: Perhaps I need a pet owl???

TTFN
Linda


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Babs, sun makes all the difference even if the place you go to is not what you expected :wink:  

Hi Linda, yes I read about your problem, pleased you managed to get help. Shame about the bats though.  

MHS…Rob


----------



## LC1962

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Shame about the bats though.
> 
> MHS…Rob


maybe they'd be a little more accommodating if I offered them a nice holiday in Wales?? :lol: :lol: 
They could keep your new pet goats company :lol: :lol: 
Very nice vehicle BTW...look forward to seeing it someday....although you'd be best leaving the goats at home :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nighty night!

Linda


----------



## geraldandannie

'Nite, Linda

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Oh sorry,
Wrong channel? I was looking for the History channel not Animal planet :lol: :lol: 

Mornin all

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Steve and all.

Back to the weather ... dry and overcast to start, but brightening up now, with some blue sky.

Definitely autumnal weather. About time I sussed out how to get the heater working in the van :? 

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

stevercar said:


> Oh sorry,
> Wrong channel? I was looking for the History channel not Animal planet :lol: :lol:
> 
> Mornin all
> 
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: Funny, could have sworn this was the kids channel!
Morning Steve!


----------



## LC1962

Morning Gerald...Rob not awake yet?


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, It turned out sunny yesterday, today it's raining!


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Morning Gerald...Rob not awake yet?


Errr ... how should I know?    What rumours have been spreading now? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

Rob's hoovering goat hairs.


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, finally caught up with all the posts I missed while I was away. One of the things I really missed while I was away, was not having internet connection. Nerd that I am, took the laptop, listened to music, downloaded photo's, played solitaire, but couldn't log into MHF. Somebody tell me I'm a sicko? Not all at once please.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Somebody tell me I'm a sicko? Not all at once please.


Certainly not me, Babs. I have the same problem. The day of the reasonably-priced, roaming internet connection must be just around the corner .... I hope :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

The day of the reasonably-priced, roaming internet connection must be just around the corner .... I hope :lol: 

My thoughts as well Babs & Gerald

Linda Kiddies corner :lol: :lol: 
It like playing with a spinning top :roll: :roll: :roll: 8O 8O 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Steve. Good day?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald, A lot better than last Thursday, evrything seemed to happen. Good weekend at York (except for Jan and her crutches) Found Ideal motorhome. Good price, good layout etc. Gave details of mine, salesman gone for a while and came with....The van will not be available till March 8O With that in mind we can only offer you 2.5k less than if it was now 8O 8O So dissapointed,  I am unable to remember model etc, as it is a new model. Other choice :roll: :roll: WHAT trade in price 8O You must be dreaming mate, see ya :lol: :lol: Mind you first to see M&D new van, it is a cracker.

Steve


----------



## klubnomad

it's good here


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> it's good here


 :?: :?: What, here? (MHF) Or here? (where you are)

It's like one of Steve's surreal posts :roll:

Sorry to hear about your disappointment, Steve. I do wonder whether there will be more of these extended deliveries, as motorhoming seems to be rising in popularity.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald, Remember when I said a while ago I post a reply and??? It is not on here???? Well I have just come back to here and???? Last post not here???? Strange 8O 8O Anyway, Remember also, your comment, "I have to be so careful with spelling as you know how Steve scrutinizes all my posts for spelling & grammar mistakes?

Well, got Ya:



gerannpasa said:


> they're 10's of thousands of pounds-worth of motorhome. Sometimes lcustomer's ife savings,
> Gerald


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

We all do it at sometime or other :roll: :roll:

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Good spot, Steve - and on another thread too! Well done!

Mitigation: I was in full flow of anti bad dealer rant, on my little lappie with no glasses on. One day, when I'm rich and famous, I'll get a bigger-screened lappie, and maybe I'll wear my glasses (they're the posh ones - £9.99 from Tesco - no rubbish for me) when I'm MHF-ing. But then, I wouldn't be able to watch the footie at the same time. Problems, problems.

Dunno about the missing posts, Steve. I would guess the mods are poised over your every post, ready to cast it into oblivion at a moment's notice. Can't think why they'd want to do that, except that maybe they hate you :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to sharing a beer with you at Binton. The bad news is: it's your turn to bring the supplies :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> I would guess the mods are poised over your every post, ready to cast it into oblivion at a moment's notice. Can't think why they'd want to do that, except that maybe they hate you


Why? What have I done now?

Supplies no problem mate :wink:



> Looking forward to sharing a beer with you at Binton. The bad news is: it's your turn to bring the *supplies*


 :morning:

Ok I have *supplied* the Coffee :wink: You can supply the beers :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look carefully :wink:

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Ok I have *supplied* the Coffee :wink: You can supply the beers :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, you win on a technicality :roll:
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to buy a roof box just so I can bring enough beer 8O Shame, though, that we're on tour the week before Binton, which means I'll have to try to not drink all of it before we get there :wink:
> 
> 'Nite, all. Tomorrow's another day. Who knows what it'll bring?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it was hard to wake-up this morning.


----------



## 100769

Hi all,

As a newbie - feel a bit like a gate crasher to someone elses party. Who is Elsie? Does she have lots of parties?

Viv and I have been made very welcome on this site and all the helpful comments have been gratefully received and in the main - acted upon !! We feel as though we know many of you but have yet to meet. Thank goodness I hear you all cry at once.

It appears that one has to add a daft comment on this post, so this is mine.

Did you know that aviator Orville Wright wrote numbers on all the eggs that his chickens produced so that he could eat them in the order they were laid.

How sensible is that ?

Keith & Viv


----------



## 94055

Hi Keith,
Welcome to the ????!!!!$%[email protected]^&* to be honest not sure what this thread is all about? Just say what you want and do not be offended by some replies!!!!!!!



> Did you know that aviator Orville Wright wrote numbers on all the eggs that his chickens produced so that he could eat them in the order they were laid.


I tried counting the peas on my dinner plate once, never bothered again as I could not see the point 8O

Babs,
Could you re-phrase your comment a bit? Think carefully about what you have written :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning, folk.

Wot's this? No weather station reports? Come on, Babs, back up to speed, girl!

In sunny London tarn, it's not very sunny. Grey and white clouds drifting across the sky, the occasional glimpse of blue.

Someone tell me to go to work :? 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Keith & Viv,



> It appears that one has to add a daft comment on this post, so this is mine.


Not obligatory but it helps , pleased you feel part of the community here at MHF 

MHS..Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Not obligatory but it helps , pleased you feel part of the community here at MHF


I think you'll find, Rob, if you read the "MHF Forum Rules, 2006" book (updated from the 2004 version), under "Off-topic threads", section 17, subsection 28(c), paragraph 12, it states:
"Rob's 'BEST EVER MHF MEMBER' thread can be joined by any member, whether sucscribed or not. In general, the posts should follow on from the previous posts, but this is not obligatory. However, it should be noted that *sensible discussion, intelligent responses, and meaningful dialogue should be conducted on one of the many other threads* on the MHF forum, notwithstanding the variant nature of topics in said thread, heretofor mentioned. Furthermore, although the 2004 version of the rules allows for any type of comment on this thread, *it should be noted that all posts must contain text of a frivolous, specious, or surreal nature*, notwithstanding the previous rules,which ipso facto may have been drawn up when slightly inebriated, ......"

I won't quote the full text 8O

So, daft comments are essential :wink:

I can email the full set of rules to anyone who might be interested, although doing so will take me over my Reasonable Use Policy limit for the broadband. Which may be a problem. And some email accounts only allow up to 10Mbytes of attachment. Which is definitely a problem.

I think I need to find something to do. :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald,
I think you should put that white coat back on mate :lol: :lol: I would help you but I can not undo these bloody arm straps 8O 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100769

Gerald,

You really must try to get out more !!

Keith

PS - Apparently one of Queen Victoria's stranger wedding presents was an enormous wheel of Cheddar Cheese weighing in excess of 1000lbs.

I trust she checked her payload and maximum laden weight limits?


----------



## geraldandannie

Keith - I see you're feeling right at home.

Steve - no white coat for me. I'm special. I get my own room with nice soft walls, I do.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> . I get my own room with nice soft walls, I do.
> 
> Gerald


 8O 8O 8O 8O 
What!!!!!!! I get concrete wall's, floor & ceiling. A ceramic white thing in the corner (The water in this place looks and tastes awful   mind you it does taste better if you pull that handle on the wall, if you are quick you can even get a head shower. :roll: :roll: ) I used to play blow football with the cockroaches, now I have no chance I keep getting the pitch invaded with spectators :!: :!: Mind you if the floodlights come on they all scatter :lol: :lol: 
I need help!, 8O Do I have a twisted mind or a mind that is twisted? :wink: 
Come to think of it,
What is life? Is it the same as, Life is what?
Oh my life is hard, 
That explains it! I have had a hard Life :wink:

See Ya


----------



## LC1962

8O Blimey! 8O 
I turn my back for five minutes and the place has turned in to a complete nut-house :lol: 

Still, reading this lot beats watching football I s'pose :? 

Better go before somebody locks me in :lol: :lol: 

See ya later!


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Still, reading this lot beats watching football I s'pose :?


Football? There's football on? 8O

Linda, we are all mad. It's just that some of us (predominently those with rotating Liverpool FC signs) are slightly madder than the rest.

Gerald (completely sane. Honest)


----------



## LC1962

gerannpasa said:


> Football? There's football on? 8O


Nah...at least not that I know of (and I don't intend channel-hopping to check either :lol: )

I just said that to get Steve hopping around in his straight jacket :lol: :lol:

I shall pop in for a visit later :wink:

Tata!


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, looks like I've got to make some apoligies. :roll: :roll: 

Sorry Steve, I should have said it was difficult to wake-up this morning, hope that's better   

Sorry Gerald, I'm slipping up obviously missing out on the weather reports. It started out nice & sunny this morning, gradually changed to getting cooler. Right now I'd say, it'll either rain of go dark before morning. :? :?


----------



## 94055

Football? What football?
It was not on when you posted?
8O 8O 8O 

Phew,
That was close :roll: :roll: 

Ah well we won :wink: 

Weeee are the championsssss, weeeee are the championssss,
All together now 8O 8O 

Oh OK!!!!!

We are still, YES still the Kings of England :wink: 

Oh!!! sorry Babs, Linda, Gerald and all,

Let us play,
??????????
Tosh, Tosh were for art thou Tosh  

Your turn 8O


----------



## LC1962

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

*WIBBLE*

:salute:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Ah Salute!!!!
:wave:


----------



## LC1962

stevercar said:


> Weeee are the championsssss, weeeee are the championssss,
> All together now 8O 8O


You never struck me as being a Queen fan Steve!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

A Fan? Oh!!! Yes, I see what you mean, with my voice!!!! :lol: :lol: 
What is that you say Linda? You would like me to sing you a song?















































Bhah, Bhah black sheep have you any wool?
8O 8O 
OOppps, sorry I forgot I am not allowed to say that anymore :roll: :roll: 
Bhah, Bhah Politectly correct sheep have you............... 
8O 8O 
What!! Nore that either?


When I was younger so much younger than today...ay, I never needed anybodys help in any way. OH OK I think it is time to..........


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: :lol: Black is fine, Steve. It's when a connection is made between the colour and a possible negative aspect of a person that you _could_ become unstuck. A bit like saying "all fat people are lazy" - and as a stout person, I can say that. Reminds me of the "Not the Nine O'Clock News" sketch, about being stoutist. Nice bit of fun.

So, a win tonight, eh? I didn't know you were a Chelsea supporter, Steve? 'Cos they are the champions (Premiership) aren't they?

And please, Steve, DON'T sing us a song.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Warning - chocolate can make your clothes shrink


Ah Linda, Just realised what you are doing wrong! If you spill chocolate on your clothes, you must make sure coloureds are washed at a lower temperature :wink: :lol:

Gerald,
As with a lot of rhymes, songs etc. I believe schools have banned them or changed the words, hence politically correct :roll: :lol:

As I have arrived at work 1 hour earlier than planned, I have a little spare time. So thinking as you do, what contribution could I make to this post to have spent that time wisely? Well let me think, my mind works quicker than my fingers and sometimes I mean to press ???? key and I press ???? key, so it takes me twice as long sometimes to write a post. As my keyboard skills are poor anyway, this also doubles the time it takes me.
I then have to look at my grammar, well that is my strongest 8O 
Oh!! sorry, weakest point. I have to think and revisit each sentence, placing punctuation marks as needed. I often get them wrong and even have to re-write a whole paragraph, just so it makes sense. Well that takes me three times longer than normal. 
I then have to look at my spelling, well that has it's good points and bad point's. I am not proficient in some words 8O By the time I adjust my spelling as I go along and then run spellchecker, Also trying to take note it is an American spellchecker. Yep, you have guessed it twice as long as normal.
As it has probably taken you just a couple of minutes to read and digest this post, I decided to clock myself from begging to end. It has now taken me, 45mins so far. 8O Got to go as I am now late 8O :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
He who makes fun of himself, can always justify?
A sick sense of humour :lol: :lol: 
I hope I have not wasted too much of your precious time reading this post :wink:


----------



## 100769

Oh dear oh dear oh dear !!

I was hoping there was one site in the world where footie was banned. Not that I dont like it but I have had a lifelong affliction, well since the age of five anyway.

What is that I hear you all ask, with genuine concern............. well everyone, it is hereditary and so far no cure has been found...............

It was carried through my father's side of the family, it is a male to male thing and for the past 47 years has constantly been a problem for me.

It is worse during the winter months with spells when the problem seems less invasive. Unfortunately, the spells of remission are infrequent and short lived. Expectation that things will improve have often been dashed despite the efforts of many experts and well intentioned people.

The strange thing is about this problem is that it tends to flare up once or twice a week, preceded by a feeling of hope and expectation, the thought that perhaps at last there is light at the end of the tunnel, hope that once just once, the future is brighter, that all the worry and fear will dissipate, and life will take on a rosier hue.







That's right................. you guessed it.............I'm a Wolves supporter


----------



## 94055

stevercar said:


> Warning - chocolate can make your clothes shrink
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Linda, Just realised what you are doing wrong! If you spill chocolate on your clothes, you must make sure coloureds are washed at a lower temperature :wink: :lol:
> 
> Gerald,
> As with a lot of rhymes, songs etc. I believe schools have banned them or changed the words, hence politically correct :roll: :lol:
> 
> As I have arrived at work 1 hour earlier than planned, I have a little spare time. So thinking as you do, what contribution could I make to this post to have spent that time wisely? Well let me think, my mind works quicker than my fingers and sometimes I mean to press ???? key and I press ???? key, so it takes me twice as long sometimes to write a post. As my keyboard skills are poor anyway, this also doubles the time it takes me.
> I then have to look at my grammar, well that is my strongest 8O
> Oh!! sorry, weakest point. I have to think and revisit each sentence, placing punctuation marks as needed. I often get them wrong and even have to re-write a whole paragraph, just so it makes sense. Well that takes me three times longer than normal.
> I then have to look at my spelling, well that has it's good points and bad point's. I am not proficient in some words 8O By the time I adjust my spelling as I go along and then run spellchecker, Also trying to take note it is an American spellchecker. Yep, you have guessed it twice as long as normal.
> As it has probably taken you just a couple of minutes to read and digest this post, I decided to clock myself from begging to end. It has now taken me, 45mins so far. 8O Got to go as I am now late 8O :roll:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> He who makes fun of himself, can always justify?
> A sick sense of humour :lol: :lol:
> I hope I have not wasted too much of your precious time reading this post :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, Definately cooler today, no sleeveless tops for me.
BTW Manchester United won teir game as well! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

'Morning, chaps and chapesses,

Same today as yesterday - cloudy, a bit blustery, but bright.

Steve - 45 minutes??? Ye Gods. Not that your post wasn't interesting. Far from it :wink: 

Keith - an exiled Wolves supporter, eh? Good for you. Coming from the West Midlands, I have a soft spot for all teams from that area,although I suppose my first love (only 'cos I used to go to the games) is Birmingham City  Bring back Trevor Francis, I say.

Babs - thanks for the weather report. We (okay, I) missed it whilst you were away.

Gotta go.

Gerald (3mins 40 secs)


----------



## LC1962

**peers round the door**

Has Steve stopped singing yet?? 8O 

'Afternoon all...

Steve...just kidding...you have a luverly voice - sure I could hear you, had my speakers switched on! :lol: :lol: 
As for the chocolate, I don't often drop any...I'm a chocaholic you see :roll: chocolate keeps me sane in this mad world!

Hi Gerald....

In answer to your question on the inverter thread (which went a bit off topic)...Daniel is 9. He was diagnosed with AS at 6 when the private school he was in chucked him out because he wouldn't "comform" :evil: 
To make a verrrrry long story short, he's now in the local state primary (his 3rd school) and they have worked wonders for him. He's a whizz at maths but hates literacy (English as you and I used to know it...PC rubbish again!). Can't stay on task to save his life unless its doing something that interests him. Mind you, he's made huge progress and is a much happier little boy now than when he was 6!
It was very reassuring to hear about your friend's lad...there's hope for us yet. In the meantime I shall keep munching the chocolate and puffing on the ****!

Chat later
Linda


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, it turned out to very pleasant today, tee shirt weather. Run ragged by Harry my grandson, he's almost walking now, so no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Linda,

I'm sure you lad will do just fine, after all he has you to support him what else does he need.

I often wonder how parents like you manage when faced with a challenge such as this, I always consider myself lucky I do not have face it, but feel sure I would adapt, after all they are our children and no one elses.

Not wanting to drag on about your personal life in any way, just wanted to say I admire you and wish you and your lad the best in the future.

Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, everyone,

Still dull here, and it's rained a bit  

Hi, Linda. Glad to hear your boy is doing better. Annie and I both work in primary schools, in a London Borough which believes in inclusive education. Schools I work in have children with a wide range of abilities and special needs.

There are a lot of problems with our modern world, but one of the successes must be the way children are given special support for the problems which are now more readily and easily identified.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I think it's going to be a pleasant today, blue sky so far.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> Good morning folk, I think it's going to be a pleasant today, blue sky so far.


I was going to say :evil: :evil: - it was very grey and miserable earlier on.

But, having looked out of the window, I see that it's not too bad. To the North (Babs' direction), it looks quite bright.

It's FRIIIIIIIIIIIII ..... DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY! 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning All
I will explain why I have not jumped on the weather band wagon
Dark in East yorkshire, Dry
Dark, some light getting through in North yorkshire, Dry
Getting lighter, Dry in South Yorkshire
Dry, starting to brighten up on the moors
Bright, Dry North East Manchester
Bright and Sunny South Manchester
Now you can understand why I never give weather reports



gerannpasa said:


> It's FRIIIIIIIIIIIII ..... DAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!
> 
> Gerald


Gerald, What are you having FRIED? :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## LC1962

Morning all  

Well, its piddling down here....sat indoors with the lights on as Its like the black 'ole of Calcutta!

Thanks for the kind thoughts Rob...I'm no hero, just a mum doing my job - I keep telling myself that we're the lucky ones - it could have been a lot, lot worse.
My 8 year old daughter (going on 40) is great, she idolises her brother (most of the time) and does her bit to guide him along by saying "you can't say *** you have to say @@@ or it doesn't make sense"...or "you musn't do that here its not appropriate" (usually in Budgens when he's hopping round the floor like a rabbit and pulling silly faces to make someone's baby laugh) .

This was taken a couple of years back....they were looking at themselves on the computer monitor....butter wouldn't melt huh? :lol:

Oh, and since I started typing....its hammering it down and we have a touch of thunder too :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

At least I have a reason to be pleased it's raining.

We had planned to take this Friday and Monday off and have a long weekend in Pembrokeshire (Gower on the way or return). Thursday morning we checked out the forecast, to be confronted with high winds from the SW and rain each day and night through to next week, considered discretion better than valour, so apologised at work for buggering people about and pleaded to work Friday and Monday instead.

So, we'll get there another time, hopefully before too long, but not this weekend :-(

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Linda,

great picture of your two children, it's good that your daughter takes time to help your lad, our two are very close (boy & girl) and it makes life easier on us parents....

Hi Dave

Re: Pembroke, that's a shame as I think the weather is only going to be showers. I was due to go away to Pembroke on my bike with the brother-in-law and he cried off because of the weather forecast (whimp :lol.

Have a look at the Web Cam from our static site we have a caravan on, it's always useful to check it if travelling to this area as it will give you a better idea what the weather is really like.

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh

Rob,

It's not the first time, and won't be the last, that the weather ends up quite different to that forecast. It's fair to say that if the forecast around 30 hours ago had been:
http://www.metoffice.com/lib/includes/fsssi/city/milford_haven.html
(as at 11:40 am Friday)

then we would probably have gone anyway. It was the forecast winds as much as the rain that put us off. Full in your face off the sea as you walk the coast. The forecast for these have moderated, but still brisk.

Though retirement remains many years off, its potential for spontaneity is one of its most attractive aspects.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Helloooooooooooo

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack

Did try to drag the sunny weather up from Le Vendee but it seems to have got lost somewhere :roll: 

Had a fantastic time.
Quite enjoyed driving on the right side of the road.
Great to see my mate again.
Stayed sober every night - not that I didn't have the odd tipple or two :wink: 

Must update my Tom Tom as he hasn't got it quite right but I would have been lost without him - not easy trying to read the French road signs, the map and drive as well.

Looking forward to some chat on here again. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hurrah! Trish is back!

It's been quiet :roll: without you. Well, quiet-*er*, maybe.

Glad you had a great time, and you're back with your chums on here, safe and sound. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Dave,

I understand your reservations given what they forecast, I suppose I am just miffed because my brother-in-law believed the forecast and cancelled our weekend motorbike ride  

It's cleared here now after some heavy rain, if you check the web cam I put up you'll see it's a nice sunny day to the west...

Hi Tricia,

nice to hear your safe and well after your holiday, sounds like you had a great time. There again, you always sound excited so it's hard to tell   

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Trish 8O 
Who is Trish?

I can remember a Trish from a longggggggggggggggg time ago! 
Is it you? Trish, Is it really you? :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Welcome back Trish glad to hear you had a nice time :wink: Oh and also that you had none of  

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh

As to Pembrokeshire weather, I suppose one of my virtues (there are not many so I have to laud them) is that I don't give myself, or anyone else, a hard time over a wrong decision. Hindsight is a wonderful thing; you make a call as you see it with the information at your disposal. Can't ask for anything more and pointless being down about it afterwards.

And, every cloud .....

At least now there is time for Trish to respond to this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-162612.html#162612



And once she's done that, I shall keep refreshing the page of her blog until it is up-to-date with the Vendee trip. No ifs or buts please, it's a Nike job.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Dave,
Others seem to have covered the area well.
There is also Pembrey CC site and from there you can walk/cycle to the beach.
You actually know more places now than I do!!


----------



## LC1962

Blimey....look at the time 8O 

Night night peeps :wink: 

xx


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Blimey....look at the time 8O


Even later now :? Not my early night, then :roll:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, Looked out the window to see blue skies.

Hi Tricia, glad you had a good time, and welcome back.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and others.

Storm earlier. Blue skies and rainbow now. Ominous black and grey clouds in Babs' direction  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*first aid*

I am going to learn first aid today with my dad and Snelly and lots of other people

Oscar


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, yes, had a great time on my first trip abroad - I trust your holiday went well (haven't had chance to go back through the thread yet)  

Russell, we will be alright for a bit of mouth to mouth if necessary then :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Need to have a massive tidy up at home now that youngest has left but not sure where to start :? 

This morning I was on the water in Saundersfoot Bay, ran two races in quite choppy conditions but the wind was warm and the sailors all thoroughly enjoyed the racing, despite one guy capsizing at least ten times! The rain held off and there was a shower early afternoon - dry and bright now. Back down sailing club later for the 'laying-up supper'.

Looking forward to my next trip - the Bring & Buy


----------



## 94055

Hi Trish and all,


tokkalosh said:


> Back down sailing club later for the 'laying-up supper'.
> Looking forward to my next trip - the Bring & Buy


What 8O When somone is laid up, YOU HAVE A SUPPER :!: :!: 8O 8O

B&B next Tricia, When we will meet at last, Are you going to go to the Shopping Outlet or to the Dealers or neither?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> What 8O When somone is laid up, YOU HAVE A SUPPER :!: :!: 8O 8O
> 
> B&B next Tricia, When we will meet at last, Are you going to go to the Shopping Outlet or to the Dealers or neither?
> 
> Steve


Totally insensitive aren't we Steve :lol: :lol:

For those that don't know about sailing - when the season officially ends we mark the laying-up of boats with supper and prizegiving.
The racing we held today was an extra some of the guys wanted so they get more sailing in.

Re the B&B, what dealers are around there Steve?


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Totally insensitive aren't we Steve :lol: :lol:
> Re the B&B, what dealers are around there Steve?


Trtish, Do I anwer nope or NO :lol: :lol: 
what dealers are around there Steve?
Er: Asda,Tesco, Somerfield.....Oh sorry you mean Crap, Blackjack,Poker?
No? 
What dealer?
Ahh.... Motorhome dealer... Yes it is?....??????
Oh 8O 
:roll: :roll: 8O 
Ah yes it is 8O 8O 
Ah yes I remember......Erm?
Oaktree :wink:


----------



## vardy

*Dealers*

Hope there is a dealer, 'cos I wouldn't know a designer outlet from a cassette loo, and anyway, I've got no spare dosh for togs,or my MH budget will shrink. PS. If God had intended women to drive, He would have put the make-up mirror on the right-hand side! - H x.


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, it stayed clear & bright yesterday untill around 8pm, then the rain came. Looks very overcast this morning.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs and others,

We had some nice weather yesterday. Had a leetle shufty at a new van, watched a couple of DVDs, had an early (ish) night.

This morning is cool and autumnal. Blue sky, with blobs of black and grey cloud all over it. Quiet day today - house cleaning  

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald

I saw your other thread on downsizing. Have you considered the winter use of the smaller van when you cannot sit outside mate.

Wendy

Dealers - see my message on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16629-days0-orderasc-210.html

If the above is just all too serious for this thread - sorry, by the way its sunny in Ipswich :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> I saw your other thread on downsizing. Have you considered the winter use of the smaller van when you cannot sit outside mate.


Yes, this was a discussion we had yesterday (amongst many). I think the swivelly seats could be a good sitting place, or even the proper seats. We don't need much room to read / type. The telly goes in a good spot above the wardrobe. The only downside to the 'bad weather - parked up - sitting around' situation is that the seat cushions aren't as comfy as the ones on our Pollensa. We've been spoilt.

I think we're probably going to wait until the NEC anyway. Auto-Trail say they're hoping to have one of the two types of new Tribute there - a slightly shorter one than currently - with the slightly longer one to come "sometime". We'll see. The price of the Tribute is attractive, when compared to things like the Timberland, which seems hugely expensive to me. £38,000 for a van conversion???

Seriousness over. I was wrong with my weather report earlier. I was looking out of the back window, but out of the front window, it's raining lots. No, I don't understand either. :?

Gerald


----------



## artona

Now there you go Gerald, buy a 45 footer for much varied weather fronts :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Now there you go Gerald, buy a 45 footer for much varied weather fronts


 :lol: :lol: Hadn't thought of that!

Just out of interest, it's bright sunshine, and pouring with rain (out of the front window). What's all that about? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## artona

I know, we sat at the First Aid Rally on Friday watching a beautiful glowing sun setting early evening in an aperture framed by thunderous black clouds. 

If it had not been chucking it down with rain at the time I would have treked the 500 yards back to my van for the camera


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> If it had not been chucking it down with rain at the time I would have treked the 500 yards back to my van for the camera


Pah! You'd let a little thing like a spot of rain stop you taking the photo of the year? :roll: :wink:

Gera;d


----------



## artona

_Pah! You'd let a little thing like a spot of rain stop you taking the photo of the year_

I know but I am bored of taking the photo of the year! :lol:

stew

ps do we need to use such mundain things as _:lol:_ on this thread or does everybody except we are only joking on here


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> I know but I am bored of taking the photo of the year! :lol:


:lol: :lol: I'm sure :roll: 


artona said:


> ps do we need to use such mundain things as _:lol:_ on this thread or does everybody except we are only joking on here


I think an occasional :lol: is OK, although people like Steve and Keith tend to go a bit overboard :roll: Hey ho, it's only a few extra characters in the post - saves typing out words.

BTW, Stew, were you trying to get a 'full house' of Artona posts in the "last 10 threads" a while ago? I think you got up to 8 at one point, but some bounder came and spoilt it :roll:

Weather check (upstairs again, so from the back window) - very dark grey clouds, although looks a little more blue up towards Babs, as it always seems to do :roll:

Gerald


----------



## artona

_BTW, Stew, were you trying to get a 'full house' of Artona posts in the "last 10 threads" a while ago_

I know but I am bored of having a full house :lol: Just trying to keep a few posts ahead of you my friend for as long as I can although I know you will take over soon.

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Just trying to keep a few posts ahead of you my friend for as long as I can although I know you will take over soon.


I didn't realise :? Mind you, it's not a race, is it? :wink:

I know I post a lot. Very little of what I type has any relevence to anything, especially the thread it's posted in. Empty vessels make most noise, and all that.

Catalonian proverb: _ "The best word is the unspoken word" _

Who takes notice of proverbs? :roll:

Mind you, Chinese proverb: _"A bird does not sing because he has the answer to something, he sings because he has a song."_

Gerald


----------



## artona

_Just trying to keep a few posts ahead of you my friend for as long as I can although I know you will take over soon. _

whoops forgot the :lol: ......................... :lol: :lol:

I think your posts are very good Gerald and if the best word is the unspoken word why did some poor chap invent language.

Mind you thinking about Catalonians is that not the area that claim to be Spanish but when you get there having leant Spanish so you can converse you find they have their own language that is nothing like Spanish

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Mind you thinking about Catalonians is that not the area that claim to be Spanish but when you get there having leant Spanish so you can converse you find they have their own language that is nothing like Spanish


It surely is. A bit like someone from abroad, learning English, and then arriving in Newcastle / Glasgow / Belfast / Dudley / Cornwall / .... (insert your own favourite dialect here), and trying to understand the local lingo :roll:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Just looked out of my window, it's blue skies with a few grey clouds, The sun is out, but it looks watery. No rain yet.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Just looked out of my window, can't see a thing, ah! thats right wake up, open my eyes, ah yes, tis grey here as well.

I am falling asleep on the computer, busy trying to multitask but not succeding, cant log onto my bank accounts, they must be frozen, bah!

Blooming spell checker won't wotk.

Time for a rest metinks.

Keep well.


----------



## geraldandannie

Thunder and lightning here! (Out of the back window) :shockingzap: 

Glad I'm not camping :? 

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Thunder and lightning here! (Out of the back window)


What's it like out of the front window Gerald?


----------



## geraldandannie

Humber-Traveller said:


> What's it like out of the front window Gerald?


Peter - it's dark, but not raining as hard. Brighter skies to the south, and the clouds seem to be heading northwards - watch out, Babs!

Out the back, the rain's bouncing off poor Polly's roof 8O Hope I remembered to shut the roof vents 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Quite windy here - one crack of thunder - stormy raindrops - plus sunshine :? 

Bests go look for the end of the rainbow :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Just had some hail! :? Stopped now.

Guess who's got nothing better to do than post weather reports on here? :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## artona

_Glad I'm not camping _

poor chaps :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Mouth to mouth*



tokkalosh said:


> Hi Babs, yes, had a great time on my first trip abroad - I trust your holiday went well (haven't had chance to go back through the thread yet)
> 
> Russell, we will be alright for a bit of mouth to mouth if necessary then :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Need to have a massive tidy up at home now that youngest has left but not sure where to start :?
> 
> This morning I was on the water in Saundersfoot Bay, ran two races in quite choppy conditions but the wind was warm and the sailors all thoroughly enjoyed the racing, despite one guy capsizing at least ten times! The rain held off and there was a shower early afternoon - dry and bright now. Back down sailing club later for the 'laying-up supper'.
> 
> Looking forward to my next trip - the Bring & Buy


Anytime sweet one!

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh

Such sweet talk will get you everywhere Russell :wink: :wink: 

As for the end of the rainbow .. I found ....

I couldn't find it  

Oh well, best concentrate on finding something to calm Oscar for the coming weekend :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Tyring day, The Lunar Champ was on it's way, Is this the one for us? Is it the choice of both of us? Yes, no, we both did say. Decision made the Lunar will stay. 8O 

Decisions, desicions :roll: Now decision made. (For now)


----------



## artona

Steve the Lunar sounds soooo much better than The Pilote. :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

I think the lunar Champ is a superb machine Steve, we are definitely interested in looking at a new one along with the new Dethleffs or Adriatik's but it all depends on the price.

Hopefully we will be mooching round the NEC looking for our next van.


----------



## 94055

Thanks Stew,
We do have a hard layout to beat 8O 

Peter,
How did you get on with the deposit?
Is it a new Lunar you are after? Why buy brand new? You lose so much on first owner. By the way Homecar is exactly the same.

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

I got my deposit back Steve thanks, Lowdhams were very good about it, the Dethleffs A 5841L was a superb machine but sadly when we checked out the available storage space, there was insufficient for our needs.

We saw the homecar at Driffield and it seems to be OK, but we need to take the scooter or wheelchair along to make sure they fit this time "before" we sign up.

But we will not be able to afford anything too expensive now coz we are getting a new car, have to get an automatic now so both Chris and I can drive it.

We checked out the Dethleffs A5881HG whilst at lowdams but Chris was not too keen but I think that it would have done us for a few years had we decided to get it, it was not ideal but a better layout for us than the Elddis 160.


----------



## geraldandannie

Goodnight, all. NOT an early night  One day, one day.

Can't give you a weather report, 'cos it's dark. It's not raining, though, and Pink Floyd are on the radio.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, It went quite dark around 4pm yesterday afternoon, then the rain came. This morning woke up to more rain but it seems to be brightening up now.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Twas the same here Babs, sun shining now, just setting out my tasks for the day, cant access online bank acount so getting stressed out!

Ah, well, have a mug'o'tea and se how it goes.

Keep well!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello, Peter, Babs and everyone

It was lovely first thing this morning - blue skies, blahdy blah, but since I cycled to work (against the wind :evil: ), it's got very cloudy and ominous.

No radio on - the only sounds are softly whirring computers, and teachers telling kids off. _Plus ca change_, and all that.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Pleased you are having a wonderful time at work Gerald, I am still stressed, cant receive emails from bank to enable me to continue to carry out any transactions online, Got sign in details wrong because of fault with keyboard so account suspended whilst they sort it out.

Sun still out, but not warm, soon be time for lunch, then if it stays fine we shall endeavour to cut the grasss today, not a lot to do only a small garden.

Cant open spell checker now either, just bleeps, s'pose this is somtihng to do with the pop up blocker, dont know why I am having problems today!

Keep well!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry to hear about your problems, Peter. I had a call from a colleague, whose first words when I answered were "HEEELLLLLPPPPPP". I wasn't able to help ('cos I don't have the problem she's having :lol: ), but I think it halped just listening to her moan. I did laugh when she said she'd found out why a remote cloassroom wasn't online - rats had chewed through the cable under the building :roll: 

Getting peckish. At this school, they're having a large canopy built over the nursery / playground. Today is the third time the builders have smashed through the water feed to the school. :roll: So no fresh water for tea / coffee, although there's water in the tanks for toilets etc.

S'pose I should get on and do some work. :x 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
What actually are you supposed to do at work Gerald? Sounds like a cushy number whatever 'tis :lol:

I refuse to discuss the weather, suffice to say my washing isn't all out yet :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> What actually are you supposed to do at work Gerald? Sounds like a cushy number whatever 'tis :lol:


I actually work very hard, with responsibilities ranging from removing plastic coins from the back of printers to counting boxes, to swapping wires from one plug to another, to getting on my hands and knees trying to find the end of a bit of wire .... I could go on (and probably will, some time).

Sometimes I stare at computer screens. That's what I'm best at :wink:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, took my neightbour to Old Trafford, (theatre of dreams). She's been an avid Manchester United fan all her life. To see her in the mega store, you'd think she'd won the lotto, she couldn't have been happier. We then went onto Costco, they supply anything & everything, another succcess, once again she was in here element. Tomorrow I'm taking her to the Trafford Centre. The lady in question lives in Torrevieja Spain, she previously lived in Glossop next door but one to me.


----------



## geraldandannie

Sounds like you had a nice day, Babs.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Babs,

Nice story, it always pleases me when people are nice to others without gain and they feel the reward just seeing the other person happy….that’s enough for me anyway  . Have another nice day tomorrow and good on you for bringing happiness to your friend.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
Just reporting the Weather from North Yorkshire. It does not matter to you wether, the weather is good or bad, as the weather, wether good or bad only effects you if you are here. Mind you if you were thinking of passing through here then the weather coulld decide wether you travel or not. So the weather in North Yorkshire is Ok, not sure wether you needed to know or not, or wether it makes any difference?
That is the end of the weather for North Yorkshire. 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Up to your usual level of clarity, Steve :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald,
Only a couple of day's left befroe my sanity M.o.t. What is your opinion? Will I pass? An instant decision on Insanity is needed as I may have to re-adjust the tablets. I do not want to attend being totally sane, as this may effect my right to carry an insanity card (It works wonders when you are in a fix, pull it out and show it, Hey they back off real quick :lol: ) nor do I want to portray total Insanity, Oh my God, No, they will lock me up 8O 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

I would cancel the sanity m.o.t. Steve otherwise you won't be at the B&B
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Trish
Well by that reply I had better increase the amount of tablets. Now let me check this, I will not bore you with the purpose of the tablets only the count,
2 of these,2 of these,2 of these,2 of these,2 of these,2 of these,2 of these,4 of these,4 of these,4 of these,4 of these,4 of these, Mmmm Now that equals 12 tablets!!! So if I take another? Mmm say 4 then I should be sane 8O 
Now I should be right for the B&B.
Nite, Nite

:roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Nite nite, Steve. Sleepy time for me too. 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Tsk! Last and first posts.

Good morning, all. Very bright and clear, but chilly this morn (looking out of the kitchen window this time).

Time to break out the cycle jacket to keep my little body warm on the way to work 8) 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's looking misty over the Snake Pass, although that might be fine rain, it's not raining here in Glossop. Too early to tell, but I think it might be a nice day.


----------



## artona

I think Ipswich will soon be known as the St Tropez of the UK - its just always sunny here - or I am getting confused with Jessica's smile

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> its just always sunny here - or I am getting confused with Jessica's smile


Awwww 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Stew,

I like your new avatar, very nice  

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, it did turn out to be a very pleasant day inspite of a few showers. Took Frances, (my neighbour) to the Trafford Centre today. Another success story, trouble was trying to get her out of the place, we were there for 5 hours. I'm completely kn******d now, but she's one happy lady.


----------



## geraldandannie

Nice one, Babs. A satisfying (if tiring) day for both of you.

It got very wet later on today, and now it's a bit chilly. Definitely autumn.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
Decided to have a sane evening for a change, The new Databaseis coming along well and once it is up and running completely it will be mindblowing 8O 


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> The new Databaseis coming along well and once it is up and running completely it will be mindblowing 8O


Good work, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Thanks Gerald,
It was only my thought, although someone had beat me to it, but not as comprehensive. I have been able to use it and update it, have you tried? Not sure if it is yet open to all though?
Funny how some nights are quiet on MHF and others are very busy, excluding weekends.
Hi Tosh how are you :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all, 
Glad to hear you are keeping out of mischief Steve :lol: 
I heard this morning that the forecast for the weekend is not good  
Anyone else heard a more favourable forecast  

I haven't got a new awning yet so will have no canopy at the weekend - looking for one of those Fiamma or Omnister ones in the bag that fits in the awning channel. 

Never mind, I have a large umbrella :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi Trish,
You missed this from post, I think?



stevercar said:


> Funny how some nights are quiet on MHF and others are very busy, excluding weekends.
> *Hi Tosh how are you :wink: *
> 
> Steve


Weird or what :wink: 
I always behave myself, It is the other me that doesn't :wink:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Steve,
Hi Naughty Steve,

Sorry for the ommission. I'm fine thank you, looking forward to the weekend.
Not sure about the shops or dealer yet, checked out the dealers website and there are some superb 'homes on there, maybe best if I keep away  

How are you both doing and how's Jan?!


----------



## 94055

Jan, Still has a sore leg  Other than that both fine. Hope you are well also. Looking forward to the weekend. I was at the same dealers at weekend gone, I will tell you more when I see you. Off to bed now Nite Nite
See no Insanity!!! 8O :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

BORING


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Off to bed now Nite Nite


Ditto :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

You two are :lol: 
I have to get up early and wish I could stay on all night like you 8O 
Off to sunny Brum today 8O 
Spk later 

Oh, Morning all

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, Minding Harry today, definately that will be hard work. Low cloud here, doesn't look good.


----------



## 92859

*Greetings,*

Greetings,

Nice morning up here folks, sun is out, no wind, few clouds, but today I am staying indoors, got a newsletter to write, a powerpoint presentation and a web site to build, apart from that the rest of the days my own.

Hope you are all OK out ther in various parts of the country, hope the weather is nice there for you all.

Hope Jan's leg is better Steve, Chris is still struggling round on her crutches, she sees the consultant on the 17th Oct, we are then looking forward to our travels, NEC, then camping somewhere then Binton, then home.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, everyone. Sorry I'm a bit late - I've been out and about on the "Please put relevent titles to threads" ... thread.

Blue skies and high cloud today (at the moment), but deffo chilly.

Planned this weekend's trip out last night - heading to Burnham on Crouch for Sat / Sun. Sounds nice.

Have a good day everyone.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

tokkalosh said:


> BORING


Why don't we lock this thread off sometime soon?

Why don't the users use the chatroom instead?

Better still use this thread to invite people to the chatroom

Solved

Frank

PS best MHF member for the next 30secs


----------



## 92859

*chat room or this thread?*

Greetings,



> Why don't we lock this thread off sometime soon?
> Why don't the users use the chatroom instead?
> Better still use this thread to invite people to the chatroom


I have been on the chat rooms many times and have only ever found people there on one occasion.

this thread has given the members a chance to have a "chat" and keep it in a jovial manner at times rather than clog up the other threads with nonsensical chit chat.

So, I am willing to post on here as long as this thread stays open.

What are others views?


----------



## tokkalosh

As you may have guessed, I like this thread. :lol: 

Better than a chat room because you are not tied to it, can check it out every so often and post a reply if the mood takes you.
e.g. If Steve had gone into a chat room at 6 am this morning I certainly would not have been there :lol: 

We have a laugh on here and it keeps us in touch when we have nothing important to discuss - good for people like crazylady and Drummer too who want to keep in touch. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

I like it here too, Mind you, I only come here to keep the others in check. They can get a bit wayward at times, and transgress the unwritten rules of MHF. Someone's got to keep an eye on them 8O



sallytrafic said:


> PS best MHF member for the next 30secs


You made 40-odd minutes, Frank. Well done!

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Frank,

I see in your earlier post you choose to quote tokkalosh out of context...:wink:



sallytrafic said:


> PS best MHF member for the next 30secs


See it's easily done Frank 

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962

Hello Rob  

You're on the list for Binton I see........you'll HAVE to say hello there....no excuses! :lol: :lol: 

TTFN
Linda


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Linda,

Yes I noticed you are coming over for a visit, I will look forward to meeting at long last  ...I'm still annoyed I missed you at Newbury...Doh

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> ...I'm still annoyed I missed you at Newbury...Doh
> 
> MHS...Rob


Awwwwwwww.....don't go beating yourself up over it Rob......

...........I'll do that for you when I see you :lol: :lol:

jesting....JUST JESTING :lol: :lol:

Seriously, its relatively local to us so what better opportunity to meet some of the crowd we've never seen before (and to perhaps plug the business as well :wink: )

Look forward to seeing you and your family there - fingers and toes crossed for good weather.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Linda,

yes I noticed your generous offer , not sure I want to meet you now if your going to beat me up  :lol: :lol:

MHS..Rob


----------



## Rapide561

*Violence*

No fighting please..

Rapide561


----------



## LC1962

*Re: Violence*



Rapide561 said:


> No fighting please..
> 
> Rapide561


Spoilsport :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: Violence*



Rapide561 said:


> No fighting please.Rapide561


Linda would win anyway Russell; at least I would let her think she'd won, always for the best where ladies are concerned. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi Linda,Rob,Tricia Gerald,Peter,Frank and everyone else,
Well that too long to type so going now 8O 

Top for 130secs


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Hi Linda,Rob,Tricia Gerald,Peter,Frank and everyone else,
> Well that too long to type so going now


And Uncle Tom Cobly and all, just as well there are only a few of us on Here eh Steve!



> Top for 130secs


Yes, for 130 secs, its my turn now for 240 secs, and talking of secs........................


----------



## sallytrafic

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I see in your earlier post you choose to quote tokkalosh out of context...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS best MHF member for the next 30secs
> 
> 
> 
> See it's easily done Frank
> 
> MHS...Rob
Click to expand...

How can quoting his whole message be out of context m'Lud I put it to you that he could have had a change of heart and 'Boring' represented his complete view on the subject. Now I will take myself off to the cells.

Ps wasn't I feisty this morning?  I think it started when I read someone slanging off our favorite bunting tosser. How could anyone do that to Pusser.

Regards Frank


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello everyone,  

Sunny intervals for the weekend in Nottingham - hope they have got it right  

Now, I hope for about 6 mins on top .....


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Off to bed now Nite Nite
> See no Insanity!!! 8O :wink:


Actually, my 'BORING' was aimed at Steve's post, shown above :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

tokkalosh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope for about 6 mins on top .....


 8O


----------



## 94055

Oh!
So I am boring am I?


----------



## tokkalosh

Only when you are acting sane Steve :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Just for Gerald*

Your feeling sleepy...very sleepy...










Get an early night Gerald

MHS....Rob


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: Just for Gerald*



Motorhomersimpson said:


> Your feeling sleepy...very sleepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get an early night Gerald
> 
> MHS....Rob


What is the pattern supposed to do?

Frank


----------



## 94055

Ok Trish,
So now I have to look at the posting, then decide? Do I answer with sane or Insane Steve 8O Now that would confuse me :roll: In fact it would probably make me Insane.

Get an early night Gerald 

MHS....Rob 

Does that mean we all have to stay up late Rob? :lol: 

Ok all, As you may/may not know I am trying to help improve the Specifications database. Well, when it is up and running I want to promote it through my Signature. Have any of you got any Ideas what my Signature could be? :?: :?: :?: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

How about 'Improved specifications Database' :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Thanks Trish,
I mean something like
Help me improve the Motorhome Specifications Database, enter your Motorhome/Rv by going to ????????

?????Meaning the link

Any better suggestions?

Rob can I have alink in the signature?

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Frank,

Ask your wife to look at the picture if you cannot see it moving 

Steve,

Perhaps you could link the data base in your signature like this......

Click Here For MHF Motorhome Data Base

MHS....Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

Yes you can put a MHF link in your sig; you could copy the one I've exampled and just change the wording within the link to show what you want!

Now I have written that I'm not sure I understand it...so good luck  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Sorry Steve, I probably did confuse you there.

Below is the link I put up minus the [ that goes in front

url=http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch]Click Here For MHF Motorhome Data Base[/url]

So you can copy the above remembering to place a [ in front and then alter the wording as you please.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Thanks Rob,
I am waiting for Nuke to give the go ahead and then will use the link.
Does anyone have any better wording than already suggested?

Rob another thought would it take it over the allowed no of digits or whatever! If i had link with title and a rolling picture of Motorhome/Rv/5th wheel? Hope you understand what I mean.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

Probably, you would have to experiment.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Cheers mate,
You know who I will pester if unable to do 8O :wink: 

Any more Ideas folks?


----------



## geraldandannie

MHF Motorhome Data Base - data on 400 vans, search by category

Or something :?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Thanks Gerald,
I would like to use my signature to GET members to add the Motorhome they have or have had, if you get my drift.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

please add yours >here<


----------



## 94055

Ok Guy's/Girls,
Itis now upand running :lol: :lol: 
Please add your current and previous M/H, Rv, 5th Wheel to our MHF Database.
TIA

Steve

Link below

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Pleaseadd your ...


 :?

Okay, I misunderstood (not for the first time :roll: ) Bit boring, tho' :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald,
I have now had 2 nights of sanity 8O 8O 
I will not be tempted to let the other Steve out tonight :wink: 
He has gone to bed 48hrs ago and is still asleep :lol: 
so nite nite all and PLEASE get updating the Database.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry to be pedantic, Steve. Steve. *STEVE. WAKE UP*



> Please help to make MHF even Better add your Motorhome/Rv?5th Wheel to our Database HERE
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch


Can I suggest:

Please help to make MHF even better - add your Motorhome/RV/5th Wheel to our database HERE

I wouldn't normally say anything, but since it's in your sig, and intended to encourage people to click .... :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald,
I was going to suprise you all and post again :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for help mate, having problems getting it to work 8O It now seems to work? But got to goto bed now, will sort in the morrow :lol: Unless Rob does it for me :wink: :wink: 

You will get sick of me saying get your info into Database :lol: :lol: 

Nite all

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve I thought we had it sorted, I'll show examples below for you to copy and paste into your sig.

This how it should look

Please help to make MHF even Better add your Motorhome/Rv?5th Wheel to our Database Click Here

I have removed the [ from the front so copy and paste this into your sig but remember to add the [ in front of the "url" at the begining.

Please help to make MHF even Better add your Motorhome/Rv?5th Wheel to our Database 
url=http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch]Click Here[/url]

You highlight the colour after you have it set in your sig.

Sorry I can't do it for you as that is out of our control.

MHS...Rob ps Gerald look back quite a few posts/pages and look for a post I titled just for you


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Gerald look back quite a few posts/pages and look for a post I titled just for you


Thank you. I saw it in my dreams - it woke me up. I find if I spin around on my chair, the circles come and go, come and go, come and ... then I fall off.

Is it bed time yet?

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Is it bed time yet?


You're a big boy now, you decide 

Nite, I'm off........

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> You're a big boy


Damn that webcam 8O :wink:

Time for ugly sleep. Nites.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Mornin All,
Thanks, Gerald,Rob for help,
I need to work on other part of signature now

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good Morning folk, not much else I can say after looking at the past few comments, you lot are so clever.


----------



## geraldandannie

Good morning!

Babs - not so clever here. Just sad enough to concentrate on the little, inconsequential things :roll: 

Steve - not bad  No one can miss that!

Weather report - chilly again. Lots of cloud, but not cloudy, if you know what I mean. They say rain later, which is OK - it's Thurday, so I'm driving to work. :wink: 

Must check the van's heating tonight - it's never been used before 8O 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh, and Steve - the letters R and V should both be capitalised :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

gerannpasa said:


> Oh, and Steve - the letters R and V should both be capitalised :wink:
> 
> Gerald


and IMHO 'click here' needs to be bigger and on the same line and could be in a different colour.

Regards Frank


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Not nice here, it is p p p p pouring down at the moment - not very helpful when I want to sort out the camper  
Forecast is rain all day, brightening tomorrow with a sunny day on Saturday.
Never mind, will grin and bear it, as usual


----------



## 94055

Mornin Tosh,
Got wet myself this morn :evil: 

Thank you Gerald & Frank,
Your wish is my command 8O 
Well maybe this time :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeh Steve, rotten day.

Will add my Motorhome to your database when I get the measurements out of it. Going to venture out shortly anyway as the rain doesn't seem to be abating at all


----------



## 94055

Trish,
Can you not get the specs of Google/Website?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

After I measured it all up personally - no way! :lol: :lol: 

Just been out and stocked up for the weekend :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hello, Is anyone in here?
No?.........................Ok..................I have gone also.................

   

I hate being on my own, It is scary


----------



## 96105

hi 
Is this still going the backdoor chat room :wink: 

ray


----------



## 94055

Ray, What do you mean, Back door?


----------



## 96105

stevercar said:


> Ray, What do you mean, Back door?


no no no not that :lol: i mean people chat on this thread more than the sites official chat room :thumbright:

ray


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Come on now Ray....you travelled all the way down here and that's all you can say....shame on you.   

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Saruman said:


> i mean people chat on this thread more than the sites official chat room :thumbright:


Hi, Ray

It's 'cos this is asynchronous. We don't have to answer at any particular time. I was watching the telly, clearing up in the kitchen, making a drink, and still I'm able to catch up. You miss 5 minutes in a chat room, and you've got no chance of catching up. Not that I'd know, of course 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

OK, hands up, who knew what Gerald meant by this? asynchronous...
You blo...y liar. Ogf course I knew   

Well I did, once I read the whole sentence. :roll: 8O 

Bl,,dy Brai..arse


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> You blo...y liar. Ogf course
> Bl,,dy Brai..arse


Is there something wrong with your keyboard, Steve? :lol:

That would explain a lot. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Geald, I earnt Braille at an early age, Like the 4yr old runner. Now??????


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> He has gone to bed 48hrs ago and is still asleep :lol:Steve


Looks like he has woken up again, nice while it lasted though 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

The truoble is, Rob, he (the other one) is now masquerading as the sane one, thinking we don't know the difference. :roll: 

Personally, I think they're mad as hatters, both of them. Ne'er mind, as long as they stay the other side of this plastic screen, we'll be OK. 

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Ne'er mind, as long as they stay the other side of this plastic screen, we'll be OK. Gerald


 :lol: ...time for bed, don't have nightmares :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic

Morning I'm up because her indoors has got a cold and her snuffles kept me awake now I'm up she's sleeping like a baby and both dogs have crept on to the bed so I might as well stay up. We are going to a rally today at Bath. 

Frank (Yawn)


----------



## 94055

Morning Frank,
My that's a new idea, how many do you get in the bath? 8O  :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

stevercar said:


> Morning Frank,
> My that's a new idea, how many do you get in the bath? 8O  :lol:


I'll ignore that and treat it like a sensible question 33 vans I understand only they are all or nearly all Trafics so there is plenty of room for plastic ducks, etc 

Frank


----------



## 94055

I hope it is a decent size field or

Wait for it

You could cause a *traffic* jam
:lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

In charge of a database ...wouldn't put him in charge of a packet of cornflakes


:roll:




Regards Frank


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, It's raining here, and windy.


----------



## sallytrafic

crazylady said:


> Good morning folk, It's raining here, and windy.


Damp here but dry at Bath

Regards frank


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,
Sun has come through but it is a bit chilly. Not bad for October really.
Got to get myself sorted out ready for the trip so, talk to you when I get back.

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Got to get myself sorted out ready for the trip so, talk to you when I get back.
> quote]
> 
> Or even before :lol:
> 
> Morning all,
> Dry but rain threatening
> Looks good for weather at B&B meet.
> Have anice day all spk sooooon


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

sallytrafic said:


> We are going to a rally today at Bath.Frank


Hi Frank,

I hope your wife feels better soon and the rally goes well 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Nice m'nin up here so far, sun out but I can see dark and distant clouds to the west, got loads to do today in the office so don't think I am going out.

Must get the van ready in the next few days for its third visit to South Yorkshire Motorhomes for its warranty work, full day this time, then once I have got it back I will be filling it up again for our October outings, we have got plastic bags of everything that I have taken out of the van "before" it goes to SYM to prevent any more mishaps to my worldly goods and chattels.

Right, time for a mug of lemon tea to keep me going.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's been hammering down with rain since about 2pm, it's not stopped, now it's gone dark as well, I just knew it! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello. Good morning and good evening.

Very windy earlier. Lots of rain. Seems OK now.

Not been around much because one of 'my' schools is having their OFSTED inspection next week 8O  So things were a little bit hectic today. Didn't even get a lunch break!!! 

Usually, once 'they' arrive, things are quiet and studious, but until then, *ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE.* 

Off to Burnham on Crouch tomorrow morning. Looking forward to getting away.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, it's looking ominous here for more rain. I reckon I won't be going further than the local market. Have a good week-end everybody.


----------



## 92859

*M'nin*

Greetings,

Nice morning here folks, sun out sky is blue, temp 20 degrees at the moment, not bad for October, planned to do some gardening today and wash the motorhome before it goes in on Thursday, but not too good this morning found it hard to get out of bed so a late start.

Time is almost 1100 hrs. checked post and emails, no lottery wins, grrr, soon be lunchtime so dare not start too much it wil soon be dusk

Tomorrow if it is still fine we shall take the van for a ride up to Hornsea I think, have some Sullivans fish and chips (best in the north east!!) and relax by the side of the sea and have a cup of tea.

Then Monday, hell starts! a busy week, loads to do, don't know how I am going to get through it.

Keep well folks, thanks for my five minutes of fame at the top again!!!


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I think it's going to very quiet on here, so I'll keep it that way!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Weather is fine and dry here in sunny Wales, hope your all fine.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Just had a nice run to Hornsea with some friends, fish and chip lunch then a cup o tea to wash it down, lovely weather on the coast, had a run down to Hornsea freeport as well and was tempted to buy a new leather jacket but it was too expensive at £140 even though it was reduced from £165, cheaper ones at £49 thoough.

Hornsea Freeport is worth visiting, they hava big car park and the attendants normally let me park with the van in the coach park, there are loads of shops and some with low, low prices, T shirts from £2, shirts from £2.50, jeans from £5.

Home in time for tea but not bothering, still full from lunchtime.

Did not go in van took car instead coz it is going this week for another one, an automatic this time, Chris will not drive mine with a manual box so I have to keep her happy.

Nother day tomorrow, got an open eveing to organise in the evening plus loads of work in day time prior to this.

Hope all are well.


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Just back from B&B meet, had a gteat time and met old and some new friends. Check photo's out

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hey, Steve

Just waded through the photos. 219??? I know, it's that Artona - suspicious that a lot of photos were taken of *other people* putting up the gazebo. :wink:

Look like you had a great time. Well done on organising it. Looks like Tricia bought some tat ... errr ... valuable motorhome equipment.

Spent Sat/Sun at Burnham on Crouch. Had a really nice time. Lots of walking, and testing out the winter configuration of the van. I really must put some stuff on the campsite database.

Oh, and the weather was very good. Some clear skies, lots of sun, but cool. No rain.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi Gerald,
The Marquee! What a calamity :roll: 
Well finaly met Trishia, she spoke highly of you 8O 
Friday night was a washout, other than that it was sunny/cloudy but very windy on Saturday, hence no Marquee.
Met some great new people and as you can see we had a great time.
Pity you could not attend, but glad you had an enjoyable weekend anyway.
See you at Binton mate.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Well finaly met Trishia, she spoke highly of you 8O


 :lol: Ha ha - poor girl obviously didn't get to know me well, then :wink:



stevercar said:


> See you at Binton mate.


For sure. I think it's going to be manic. We need hats with out names on or summink :? Maybe I'll get some tee-shorts printed 8O

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, glad you had your own good times this week-end. Mine was rather quiet but very enjoyable. It's rather grey and damp in Glossop this morning. Taking my friend on a tour of Manchester United this morning, she's so looking forward to it. Tell you about it later!


----------



## geraldandannie

Blimey, Babs - another tour? Is this the same friend, or another one? Wish I had two friends  

Cloudy but OK here. Not too chilly. The forecast (BBC, not me) is for light showers, so I've risked coming on the bike :? 

Gerald


----------



## vardy

*B & B meet ( Sunday )*

Thank you to all those who shared information/made me welcome and especially Sally and the ' menfolk ' who jumped in and out of vans at Oaktree with me. Now I know what damp smells like!! - won't have to buy a meter. Hope all got home safely - Best wishes, -Helena x


----------



## 94055

Helena, Glad to hear you got help at Oaktree, I know one of the vans you are talking about. Sorry we could not join you but we had a visit the week earlier, (that is another story) Our van was completely full and we could carry no passengers, due to my overspending 8O 
Good luck with your search and keep posting the questions.

Steve.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

Looking at the pictures it seems you had a really good time all of you  well done for organising such an event  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Looking at the pictures it seems you had a really good time all of you  well done for organising such an event
> 
> MHS...Rob


Hi Rob,
Thanks for that, Yes we did have a good time as we always seem to do. It was not much time to organise it at all. If anyone is wondering/pondering then. Hey! just post up the site date and you will get other members joining you. Each one is different. Go on give it a go.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it has been raining here, but the sun is coming out.

Gerald, it's the same friend Frances I took on the tour. Last time we only stood outside the ground & went into the store, this time it was the real thing. We went into the museum saw all the trophies & cups, went in the stands & on the pitch, went into the dressing rooms, so much more besides. Frances kept telling me she thought she was dreaming & would wake up soon. When we came back home, I printed off 50 photo's I'd taken to prove it was no dream, she had really had been to Manchester United and she was in the photo's.


----------



## geraldandannie

That sounds fantastic, Babs. Frances will be looking at those photos for years.

Got OFSTED inspectors in today and tomorrow.  :? 

Rained first thing this morning, and now it's grey and cloudy.

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

gerannpasa said:


> Got OFSTED inspectors in today and tomorrow.  :?
> 
> Gerald


So what are you doing in here?? You should be bowing and sraping and making lots of cups of tea :lol: :lol:

Last time they came to my daughter's school the headmistress told them in no uncertain terms that she didn't want her teachers disturbed...."I pay them to teach, not to write silly reports".
She's in her 80s, started the school when she was in her 20s and nothing has changed - good old fashioned methods and values - very rare in this day & age :roll:

Hello all by the way.....and a big    to Rob for putting 10 years on me again :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> So what are you doing in here?? You should be bowing and sraping and making lots of cups of tea :lol: :lol:


I'm only the school techie. I'm not an employee of the school, but of the local authority. So all my efforts have been since last Thursday, when the school got 'The Call'. Been busy busy busy, but now they're here, and the network and the interactive whiteboards are all working OK, so there's very little for me to do. I've done a few last minute "my sound's not working", and "have you got a spare whiteboard pen?", but now I'm just on call.

I'm not going to install anything new, or mess about with the system in any way. The server needs a restart, but I'm not going to do that until they've gone, just in case it doesn't start again  8O 

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

gerannpasa said:


> I'm only the school techie.
> Gerald


Aaaahh...so if you throw a sickie and it all stops working, they're all plunged into darkness and its back to excercise books and pencils :lol: :lol:

Oh the joys of modern technology :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LC1962 said:


> Aaaahh...so if you throw a sickie and it all stops working, they're all plunged into darkness and its back to excercise books and pencils :lol: :lol:


This is true, Linda, although I'm part of a team, and others could cover in an emergency. But take away their interactive whiteboards (IWBs), and it's the end of the world. Some of the younger teachers are stumped without them.

You do see the advantages of them, however, and the ability to show multimedia presentations engages a lot of kids that might struggle with 'traditional' teaching methods. We have a high level of EAL pupils (for whom English is not their first language), and we have a duty to educate them. This may not be the case in other areas of the country, where the percentage of native English speakers might be 100%. This school also has a very large number of children with Special Educational Needs - again, teaching methods have to be adapted.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Techie*

Gerald

If you are a techie, have a trip to my house and sort the PC out!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie

Russell - I can get as far Birmingham, but then strange things start to happen. My car or van starts to misfire, dark brooding clouds appear, and the temperature drops by at least 10 degrees. My maps go as far as the midlands, and then it's just ... blank 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*North of Brum*

Strangely enough, I left Birmingham today at 1420 and it was damp, murky and misty. I fell asleep on the train and woke up at Derby - more of the same, yet a few miles later - Duffield - sunshine and blue skies.

Alas, more of the murk in Barnsley when I got home from work.

Rapide561


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Someone is missing 8O 
Has anyone heard from Trish?

Thanks Rob it was an excellent meet.

Gerald,
That spyware would not load at all, got half way and then locked up. Tried 3 times. ended up downloading Rob;s choice (Thanks Rob) Now £40 lighter and have only done 2 out of the 5 pc's 8O 

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi

trisha was heading off to meet a friend in Coventry. She said it was time she spoke to her again :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> That spyware would not load at all, got half way and then locked up.


That's a shame. I just downloaded it (to check) and installed it fine. It's running a scan as I type this. :?

Sorry. It normally works. You have got Windows XP or 2000?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Eeeuuuww - 388 infected objects  And it's only about 75% finished. AND on the quick scan :? Just goes to show. Mind you, they're all tracking cookies, so nothing too serious.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> ended up downloading Rob;s choice


Hi Steve,

I speak as I find and with that program ad-ons etc are a thing of the past, it even updates itself automatically... 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's rather grey here at the moment and breezy, saying that, it's not cold at all.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Babs and everyone

Rained earlier, and then rained again, and now it's grey. I'm in the car today, so I don't care! :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hello everyone, I've been out and it's raining, not much else to say really, just keeping the thread going.


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Navara in for service today :roll: It is only every 18000mls but £....... far too many 8O 
Gerald,
Yes I have xp pro. I give in with subscriptions as they are never 100% of what they should be. 

Rob thanks for sending me to the Doc 8O As Rob says this is the kit :wink: 
I am grateful for the help from all of you.

I must be sick, I have not been Insane Steve since????????? 8O 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, it rained none stop yesterday from lunch time. I've no idea when it stopped, but it's not raining this morning. There doesn't seem to be many people on this thread this week, I wonder why?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
I'm back from the B&B :lol: :lol: 
Need to get a massive MHF 'fix' now ... been away sooooo long


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Nice to see you are back Tricia, Gerald has been sulking  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Gerald has been sulking


I'm sure you mean _"Gerald has been amazingly busy"_, don't you, Rob?

Hiya, Trish. There's probably one or two posts since you went away,so I won't disturb you too much. Glad you're back safe and sound.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, there is a lot to catch up on ........ will probably never know what I have missed :lol: 

Was a great weekend and was good to see Coventry and my old school chum on the way home  

Many thanks to Steve for arranging the meet (I presume someone has already thanked you Steve but I haven't found it yet!!)


----------



## 94055

Hi Trishia,
I did not send you to Coventry did I? 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

I have been thanked by many for the meet, I hope you enjoyed yourself and made some more new friends.

Is anyone counting? :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

So how was it at Brownhills Steve, did you and Jan pick out a better vehicle


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Usual drive to work, 4 variances of weather, accident on motorway 3 lanes blocked (I hope no one was seriouslyinjured) Friday, the lane will still be closed going home time probably and I have no way around it, without adding an extra hours driving :twisted:

Typical woman,



stevercar said:


> Hi Trishia,
> I did not send you to Coventry did I? 8O
> I have been thanked by many for the meet, I hope you enjoyed yourself and made some more new friends.
> Is anyone counting? :wink:
> Steve


I ask 3 questions, what do I get in return?

1 Question 8O

Yes we did thanks Tricia, but sadly we could not just squeeze enough to pay for it 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it looks like it's going to be another sunny day like yesterday.

Hi Tricia, glad to have you back, I'm pleased you had a good time.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all, 
Overcast here but clouds moving fast so hopefully rain will blow away.


My sincere apologies for the oversight Steve :roll: 

No, it wasn't you, I went to Coventry of my own free will  

Yes, I had a really good time at the B&B and did, I hope, make new friends  

Don't know, IS anyone counting :lol:


----------



## jarcadia

Hi all / Tricia
Weather 80F plus no cloud in sky at present. (If only it would be like this when we get home)... at present motorhomeless in Alabama. RV heaven over here, had a spin in a Winnebago Journey,what a great machine. At 40ft, 14tons and a price tag of over $230,000 I'm afraid it is a machine of our dreams only. Same friendly attitude the owner of the RV offered for us to go off for the weekend with them. Unfortunately we were off to Nascar race at Taledega.
Will try to bring some of the weather back
Jarcadia


----------



## badger

Jarcadia....a new name to this thread and I'm jealous of your location......but I'm Top now so thats OK. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jarcadia,

Good to hear from you and know you are enjoying yourselves  

Please do drag some good weather back with you for the Binton Rally. 8) 

Take care and have fun :wink: 



Hi Babs, 
Will you be able to pop to Binton for the Rally?

Hi Badger, 
Down you go :lol:


----------



## 94055

Helllooooo,
Well, still counting........................Will anyone figure it out?

Some old friends have not been on thread for a while? Hope they are enjoying themselves 8O :lol: 

I am supposed to be conkers :roll: Has anyone seen Airline? 8O 

Steve


----------



## LC1962

YooooHoooooo!!!

I'm still here - beavering away in the wings  

Trying to tie a big order together and dealing with Yanks :roll: 

Gotta go.......be back soon!

Be good :wink:


----------



## 94055

I have now decided, I an not the looney toon of this thread 8O Linda is 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962

stevercar said:


> I have now decided, I an not the looney toon of this thread 8O Linda is 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:


Now, I usually reserve this gesture for Rob...................

..............................but especially for you Steve...........................

............................. :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: ......................................

 ottytrain2:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooooh Linda ...... and your avatar is so angelic :?


Special request Steve, please just be yourself - fun and sanity are not a good combination :lol:


----------



## LC1962

:wink: Never judge a book by its cover Tricia :wink: 

In real life I'm a 45 stone Sumo wrestler :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O Thank goodness the bum flasher isn't really you then Linda
:lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962

If It was me all the lights would go out! 8O 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962

Incidentally........its gone very quiet in here.........

Has Steve gone to sleep or is he hiding??


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve must be checking out Motorhomes somewhere or maybe out selling his body to earn some extra cash :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Steve must be checking out Motorhomes somewhere or maybe out selling his body to earn some extra cash


Eeuuuww. I think not!

Hello. Been busy (again). I didn't join this organisation to work 

It's been warm today, especially as I was humping stuff from A to B, and then humping the stuff which was at B to C. And I cycled today, but damned knackering.

I read something a while ago, when someone was complaining about cycling in winter. Apparently, it's a known fact that cycling is harder - something to do with the air being colder, and being more difficult to 'do its stuff' in the lungs? Anyway, makes me feel less of a wimp.

Off to Walton on the Naze tomorrow. We know it well, but we haven't been there for yonks (a couple of months). We have to close up the beach hut (remove the stuff which might get damp over winter, like cushions on loungers, etc) and anything of value, since the local oiks sometimes get it into their heads that it's good fun to break into a wooden hut by the sea :evil:

This has been a long post, hasn't it?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh, BTW, Supertramp on the radio - "Breakfast in America". Had some Pink Floyd just now, and now Yes are on. 

Happy days. Long live Planet Rock.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

LC1962 said:


> ..............................but especially for you Steve...........................


Linda, I never knew you thought so highly of me :lol: :lol:

:bootyshake: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning all!

It was sunny here earlier - such a lovely day, I put my shorts on.

Now it's very cloudy - just grey, nothing black.

Annie's getting her hair done this morning (to be ready for Binton :lol: ), and then we're off to the seaside.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Jarcadia said:


> Unfortunately we were off to Nascar race at Taledega


It's a hard life isn't it but someone has to do it...just wish it was me    

Hi Jarcadia,

Have a great time, as badger said we should re-name this thread ...I'm jealous as well :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962

Morning Steve! 
  
Of course I do :wink: 

Morning Gerald....have a good trip   

Must dash....gotta see a man about a Hurricane!

Yippeeeeee!!!!

better update my profile...only the Dutchmen left :wink: 

Byeeeeee y'all!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Morning Gerald,

Have a great weekend, the weather looks favourable, plenty of sunshine  

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Will you lot stop posting in between me  I must learn to type faster or say less....not sure which  

Morning Linda, good luck with the Hurricane...  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Rob. Even now, it's starting to clear up.  

Good luck with the Hurricane, Linda.

Gerald


----------



## LC1962

OOO there you are Rob....Morning!


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it looks like it's going to be another warm sunny day like it was yesterday.


----------



## 94055

Oh,
Forgot to say morning all (still counting)
Off hunting today, salesmen beware :lol:

Hurricane, Linda? Nice and bright up here :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## LC1962

stevercar said:


> Oh,
> Forgot to say morning all (still counting)
> Off hunting today, salesmen beware :lol:
> 
> Hurricane, Linda? Nice and bright up here :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve


Harrrrdy harrr harrrrrr :lol: :lol: :lol:

BTW, what are you counting Steve??????? sheep? :bunny: 
(s'cuse the bunny....couldn't find a sheep :roll: )


----------



## tokkalosh

Did you sell your body last night then Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962

tokkalosh said:


> Did you sell your body last night then Steve :lol: :lol:


I think he did Tricia...............but then from all accounts they came banging on the door this morning for a refund! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

Greeting,



> Did you sell your body last night then Steve?


Whats this about selling bodies? mine is for sale if anybody (female of course) wants it for an hour or so, price by negotiation, but don't tell Chris!! 

What a day, just been shopping and luckily all the shops were very quiet today for a Saturday. Got the new car today so I will not have much left to spend on my new motorhome, car has a semi automatic gearbox and it goes OK after you get use to the gearchange procedure.

Kids taking us out tonight for a meal to celebrate Chris's coming of age (60) and our anniversary.

Tomorrow I have to start putting all the gear back into the motorhome ready for next weekend, then take it out again when we get back from Binton.

Also got some gardening to do, Chris made me buy some plants today for the garden, hmmmmmmmm.

Ah, well, hope everyone is OK.

Keep well!!


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, it was nice here today, but a bit on the cool side. I've not done a lot today really, but I've been busy doing nothing.

Hi Tricia, in answer to your question regarding Binton, I hope to go on the Saturday, (fingers & everything else crossed) I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Peter,

New car...new motorhome...that's the best way to shake off the winter blues  

After all you're problems with paint on the old car I hope you have more luck this time. :wink: 

Good luck also with the motorhome selling and buying, I enjoy that all too often...my bank manager wants to know if I'm starting a motorhome dealership with all the buying and selling I have done with campervans lately.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Well, new motorhome you said Peter, Rob. I can now reveal what the counting was for, I gave ourselves 30 days to find our dream Motorhome. I knew we could do it in the time frame. Well we have done it and pick it up next Saturday :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:

See

Here



> Did you sell your body last night then Steve?


How did you think I got a new Motorhome :lol: :lol: Now any more offers? Mind you I am not cheap :wink: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

Sorry, I didn't know you were counting; I must have missed all that  

Congratulations on the new purchase and by what I have read in the link it sounds great  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Thank's Rob, 
You now the feeling we are now going through. I can not believe I cannot find any pictures even the dealer does not have a picture. The inside is absolutely out of this world and nothing like any Hymer we have looked in.
Roll on next Saturday :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, well done getting your new motorhome, I'm not jealous really. :roll: I don't believe you got the money by selling your body though, who's going to actually pay? 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> I don't believe you got the money by selling your body though, who's going to actually pay? 8O


Now that is cruel Babs ........... True though :lol:

Well done Steve, I presume Jan is also happy with the layout, or did you gag and blindfold her and threaten her with all nasty things :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, I'm sure Steve will know I only meant it as a joke? (I think) :lol:


----------



## 94055

8O 
 
:roll: 
 

Well Babs,Tricia, she must have enjoyed it with the bonus I got :wink: :lol: 

We do what we have to do  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jani

Yoohooo :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, another sunny day here in Glossop. I'm saying nothing else regarding the sale of your body Steve, we all have our fantasies.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, what a dark and dismal day, we thought we may go round a few motorhome dealers and look at what they have, but can't fnd anything really local.

Pleased you got your new van sorted Steve, what you got? did you get a good price for your old one?

Phoned Danum yesterday about the Homecar 63 (same as Lunar 630) but have not got any left but they would be about £35K, they have the lowline PR62 but don't think that is suitable but may go and look.

Also may ring East Coast caravans at Beeford see if they have any Adriatiks in new or used.

Othrwise it is just sort the car out, put in our junk from the old one and maybe start putting the gear back in the motorhome for next week.

Keep well y'all.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Jani said:


> Yoohooo :lol:


   looks like you'll fit in nicely  

Welcome 8)

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, the more the merrier


----------



## 94055

Hi All,
Peter see
>>HERE<<

Yoohooo

Yep you will fit in :lol: :lol:

Maybe a few more words next time? :lol: :lol:

Hope you have all had a nice weekend

Steve


----------



## 94055

Mornin all,
Monday morning  
It is getting dark and cold now. Soon be time to wrap up well.
Hava a nice day.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it was very windy last night, today the sun is struggling to come out, but it's not windy.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks! here in East Yorkshire it is dismal once more, got to go back to the car dealer today, the CD player is supposed to play MP3's and it wont, checked handbook and it is the wrong radio/CD, as the manual and handbook says it should be a different one.

Steve, nice van, sorry I never saw the original post, I sometimes don't come on for days and miss quite a few posts, hope you are happy with it, sounds a great van. I have tried to source a homecar CL63 or a lunar Champ 630 0r 670 but have been unable to do so at present, I have telephoned loads of dealers but there may be someone out there with one, the new ones when they cone out will be about 1.5K - 3K more so more expense eh?

Right going back to car dealer now and sort them out!!

Keep well y'all!!


----------



## 94055

Peter,
Hymer Uk will have one on Saturday :lol: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Evenin' all!

Sorry - forgot to post this morning  

It was quite fine, but a bit cloudy. It was windy on the way home, which was OK for everyone in cars, but not for me on my bike :x 

Four days to go before half term, and our little Tour of the Midlands. Can't wait.

Don't despair, Peter. It's out there, waiting for you to find it 8O 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Yoohooo :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.
Hi Steve, was just checking out the site you indicated on your 'Why do people take risks' thread. Some interesting and some rubbish.

Where is everyone tonight, they all turned sane perhaps :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Where is everyone tonight, they all turned sane perhaps :lol:


Just got back from my "Insanity for Beginners" evening class. Well, I thought that since I'll be meeting Steve in a couple of weeks, I thought I'd better brush up on my skills.

I'm multitasking tonight. I'm on here, watching "Spooks", and wrestling with a new Content Management System (CMS). Fun all the way :?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

I give in, if I am sane then noone posts. If I am insane then 723y83ruhewhfiuyh3uhruyryfu All hell breaks loose 8O 
So do you like it quiet or busy? :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Insane and busy please Steve :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Insane and busy please Steve :lol:


I knew you'd say that!

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> I knew you'd say that!
> 
> Gerald


Well come on Gerald, enough serious subjects, need something light hearted - even some of the jokes are not funny :lol:


----------



## 94055

Ok
Insane it is

Erm?.....................................................................
Well...................................................
Erm?.....................................................................
Well...................................................

erm

ER

e

Nope, no can do 8O 

Sane it is


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Nope, no can do 8O
> 
> Sane it is


Best put Jan on the line then, I think we need a chat :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Nope, no can do 8O
> Sane it is


 8O We're in trouble. 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Sorry you two, you have to take the full credit (Blame)
I have now seen the light, the error of my way's and yes you two are my Saviours. 8O 8O 
Thank you, Oh, thank you
Am I now aborn again? 8O 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Am I now aborn again? 8O


No. Whatever that means. You're just nuts.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, glad to be of help :? 

I'm logging off now - nite nite all


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I'm logging off now - nite nite all


'Nites, Tricia 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Goodnight all.
:idea: 
time to switch off the light
8) 

Oh, ok it was the best I could find at short notice.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Ciao, Steve

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald, I thought Ciao was hello in Italian?
Or had you posted it so I would see it this morning?

Morning all,
Very foggy travelling this morning.
Hope you all have a nice day,
See Ya

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Just a quick "Howdy" before I leave for work.

Howdy.

Thought I heard "RAIN" on the radio alarm this morning, but it seems I was mistaken. Clear skies and chilly at the moment. The BBC say







today.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald, I thought Ciao was hello in Italian?


I thought it was both - a sort of "cheers" or "good health" type thing. I dunno. Italian isn't one of my languages, I'm afraid.

If it is "hello", then it worked!

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's sunny in Glossop, again. 

Steve, I don't believe you'll stay sane for long, it just aint normal. :lol:


----------



## 94055

Good evening everyone,
It is a very pleasant time of the night, tea steadily digesting. It is now settling down time. 
Ah, life is bliss.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Good evening everyone,
> It is a very pleasant time of the night, tea steadily digesting. It is now settling down time.
> Ah, life is bliss.
> 
> Steve


Hello, hello, will the REAL Steve please come forward .............

NOW

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Hello, hello, will the REAL Steve please come forward .............
> NOW
> :lol: :lol:


Tricia, 
You seem to be a bit confused? I am the real Steve, I think 8O 
I think you meant to say, will the Insane Steve please come forward?
Well he refuses to do it because you shouted at him   8O

(REAL, NOW)

Steve


----------



## 94055

Well, time for bed 8O Already?
Goodnight all, pleasant dreams, please do not have a restless night, count sheep if your are having trouble going to sleep.
But remember, it is another beautifil day to look forward to 8O Only 4 more nights :wink: 

Nite, Nite.


----------



## geraldandannie

_"Early to bed, early to rise
Makes a man healthy, wealthy and wise."_

Now you know why I go to bed late 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Steve, Listen carefully because I am whispering.  
Will the insane one come back please, it is getting too quiet on here.
Maybe after a good nights sleep he will reappear.


----------



## artona

You still collecting the Hymer this weekend Steve, bet you can't wait


stew


----------



## 94055

Hello Tricia,
I think we are now beggining to get to know the real you! 8O For some reason you are unable to communicate with sane Steve, why is that? It must be you, maybe we should nick name you the Insanity communicator 8O :lol: Now leave the sane Steve alone he has enough trouble dealing with insanity as it is 8O :lol: :roll: :roll: 

Morning all,
I hope you all have a pleasant day.
Bye for now.

Steve

ps
Stew, yes still collecting at weekend, you got it mate we can't wait :lol: 
We will probably test it out Saturday night depends what time we get away from the dealers.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Steve - sane or insane, I'll still talk to you :? 

Well, sort of.

Morning all. It looks a bit drizzly this morning. Very grey, and the ground is wet, although it's not raining just now.

Never mind  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's a glorious day here, the sun's shining, birds are singing, couldn't be much better for October.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Well Babs, you seem to always have the best weather up there.  

The sun is just coming through here and it isn't too cold today. Have to wait and see what the rest of the day brings.  


Well Steve, I do like the occasional insane conversation, don't always want to be serious :roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Still grey here  

I'm in the car today  

Still 3 days to half term holidays  

Only 3 days left to half term holidays  

Gotta go shopping on the way home tonight  

... for stuff for next week's holiday  

I could go on  

... but I won't    

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

You got it Gerald

Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Always look on the bright side of life


I didn't know there was one 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Still grey here
> 
> I'm in the car today
> 
> Only 3 days left to half term holidays
> 
> shopping ... for stuff for next week's holiday
> 
> Gerald


You found the bright side Gerald, the sentences above that had a smile at the end :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> You found the bright side Gerald, the sentences above that had a smile at the end :wink:


Huh? What? Damn! I missed it! I need to feel the Force again 8)

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

You've been on top nearly 11 hours Gerald - I will gently nudge you down.

Nearly half term, where are you off to?


----------



## 94055

Ahhhhh,
Nope,
No insanity going on in here :roll: 
Bye


----------



## 94055

As i was walkng down the street, The other me,made steps with me,
I said to him it's time to go, then he took off without a NO, 8O 
Well that is why I am alone right now, *will he come back*?
I hear a lot say, "NO"!!!!!  

Well just for Trish, who he sadly missed,  
He came back quick, to give her a little fix 8O 
But now he has gone away, Is it forever, or till another day?
Forever NO WAY, he will be back, ONE DAY :lol: :lol:

Just for you Trish

Nite, Nite

ps
I had to do it, she had missed him 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> You've been on top nearly 11 hours Gerald - I will gently nudge you down.


Thanks, Tricia. I was worn out! Worth it, though :wink:



tokkalosh said:


> Nearly half term, where are you off to?


Gawd - where aren't we going? Leaving sunny Ilford Sat am to travel to NEC. Overnight Coleshill CS. Sun Visit NEC. Overnight Coleshill CS.
Monday, leave for Shropshire. Can't remember where and for how long. Much Wenlock? Church Stretton? Who knows? TomTom will, no doubt.
Then, sometime, leave for Herefordshire. Same applies.
Then, sometime, leave for Gloucestershire. I *know* we're there Wednesday night / Thursday night. Cirencester Park.
Friday am, leave for Binton. Then, depending on who I'm parked near (you know who you are, Steve :wink: ), we're either leaving Friday lunchtime, or Sunday am.

Sorry for waffling on a bit there. Unlike me, I know :roll:

Gerald

P.S. By a superb piece of deduction, I can now confirm that we're only staying in Shropshire and Herefordshire one night each. Unless someone introduces an eight day week while we're away. Or I travel back in time. Either of which, let's face it, is fairly unlikely.
P.P.S. If I could be ar*ed, I'd go downstairs and look up where we're booked, but you probably don't need to know that desperately.
P.P.P.S. Actually, I don't need to know either. I just go where one of the women in the cab tells me to go. It's just as well they usually agree, otherwise there'd be bloodshed / electronshed on the carpet.
P.P.P.P.S. I think I've finished now.

P.P.P.P.P.S. I have.


----------



## tokkalosh

Most eloquent Steve and much appreciated.


----------



## tokkalosh

Phew Gerald,

I hope you have a great time and the weather is good to you  

See you at Binton :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Tricia  See you then :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Thank you Tricia,
Gerald 8O I take it you are leaving Friday lunchtime then?
Off to sunny Brummie land today, better wear my glasses 8) 
Hope you all have a nice day.
Enjoy your travel Gerald and don't get lost :roll: Make sure you make it to Binton, even if it is only for a short trip :lol: 

See Ya

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, it's been raining overnight, in fact it's still raining.

Gerald, I hope you enjoy your trip. Looks like I might miss seeing you at Binton. I'm only coming over on Saturday, but who knows?


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

What a morning, rain and dismal, anyway we are off to Marston near Birmingham tonight, going in the car, we could not get any suitable camp sites near the NEC, so we are staying at a friends house, then off to the NEC tomorrow, may see some of you there

Then back home for weekend then off to Hatton Country World for Wednesday and Thursday before making our entry into the Binton meet which we are both looking forward to.

At least today it will give me a chance to see how the new car performs, see if it really does 58 mpg on a run!!


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
Only sanity again tonight 8O 
Well!......... What else did you expect? :lol: 

Enjoy Hatton country World Peter, I know it well.

Hope everyone has a nice time at the NEC

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hey ho!

I haven't posted in here yet today.

I have now.

Tippety top for me  

Gerald

P.S. (here we go again) - thanks for the good wishes. Looks like I should be seeing a lot of you at Binton. Now there's a scary thought


----------



## 94055

I remember Rob starting this post, it seems so long ago,
Many have posted here, Many have posted and gone,
But the only thing to remember is, this post will go on & on 8O 

So thank you Rob from all of us, for having this Idea, :!: 
When this post reaches a thousand, It will be greeted with a lot of cheers, :lol: 
So thank you, to all who post, It is easy, as you can see, :wink: 
You can post about anything, 8O and posting, it is free, :wink: 
So the end to this verse is, It is off to bed for me

Good night all, lights out :idea: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Well said Steve, I'm sure we all agree
With everything you stated
And best of all it's free.

So we are happy posting,
With sense or simple trash
We'll have some fun each evening
No fear of losing cash.

Then when we meet at rallies
Or maybe at a meet
Already we are pallies
It's just the face to greet :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Already we are pallies


WT* ???? Pallies? Even my online chum doesn't know that one. :roll:



stevercar said:


> When this post reaches a thousand


We're at 1938 replies already Steve. Or are you quoting an old post?

Goodnight, both. And all who are going, going, gone.

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I waited to see what was happening with the weather this morning. So far, blue skies, a few clouds, best of all, the sun's out.


----------



## geraldandannie

Wow Babs! You is well lucky!

Grey skies here. Showers for the rest of the day, they reckon.

Morning all.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Babs, lucky you, it is miserable and raining here.

Still, we must keep smiling


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> it is miserable and raining here.


Well, you do live in Wales :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:

Gerald


----------



## badger

Sunshine in the Midlands


----------



## geraldandannie

badger said:


> Sunshine in the Midlands


Land of my birth. Of course there's sunshine 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Land of my birth too - double sunshine :lol:

It has cheered up here, sun shining on me at last :lol:


----------



## 94055

Pi***ng down here


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, I wondered where the rain went :lol: :lol: 

You and Jan getting excited now Steve?


----------



## 94055

No the rain dampened the spirit 8O

Excited?........What is the meaning of the word?

ADJECTIVE: Feeling a very strong emotion: atingle, fired up, thrilled, worked up. Informal : psyched. Slang : stoked, *turned-on*. See EXCITE.

*turned-on[/b
Well to be honest we are a bit old in the tooth for all that stuff  :lol: :lol:

Oh I see :roll: New M/H? 
Yes Tricia, be sorry to see Lunar go, it is in a sence an ideal layout, making the bed every night was becoming a chore :roll:

1 Sleep left :wink: 
We are hoping to find a site on the way back, that way we should be Ok for Binton.

Steve*


----------



## geraldandannie

Don't forget to change the M/H in your profile when you get back, Steve. :wink: 

Good luck with it. We'll be out of 'net range by the time you get back with it. Hope everything goes OK.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Come on Gerald keep up with the times :lol: 
Update profile & ADD to database :wink: 
Happy travels mate, see you at Binton.



Morning all
The day is here


Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, It's very grey and damp today.

Steve, good luck picking up your new M/home, you're so lucky!


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,
Sunshine here in Pembrokeshire  

Happy travels to you Gerald and Annie  

Steve and Jan, hope all goes well for you this weekend


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Nice m'nin up ere! well, so far anyway, better than last night coming back from NEC, left at 1530 got home at 1910 with a 10 minute stop at services, bl**dy motorways were like a 3 and 4 lane car park most of the time.

Anyway got to go and do some shaping today.

Car went well got good return on fuel consumption even with the hold ups

Saw three motorhomes we fancied, we may go for the Adriatik 660 DP.

Keep well.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Have a great time away Gerald…it sure will be quite around here  

Steve, good luck with the collection

Peter, pleased you’re car is living up to expectations and you now have an idea which motorhome you’re buying next

Ladies, good day to you all

Anyone else, have a nice day 8) 

MHS…Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Had a very pleasant afternoon - went for a walk on Tenby's North beach, then on to Amroth, walked along the beach there then had coffee and nibbles in the camper  
Pretty windy but lovely and sunny.

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside 
Oh I do like to be beside the sea ......................


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Oh I do like to be beside the seaside
> Oh I do like to be beside the sea ......................


Pleased you are enjoying your beach party Tricia, with nibbles as well! we also like to be beside the seaside and are looking forward to next years trips which should take us to some seasidy places, we never managed it this year due to many factors.

Tis 2245 and tis dark and dismal, the wine bottle is almost empty so I s'pose it is nearly time to hit the sack and throw up Zzzzzzzzzzz's, must go downstairs first and wake Chris up, she is coping well now and down to one crutch only, she should be doing the foxtrot by next month!! 

Night all, sleep tight!! tomorrows another day.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well you were lucky Tricia; we have had thunder & lightning today, all this while I was trying to sort out some jobs on my van...pleased you had such a nice day.

Peter, hope the wine helps you sleep, pleased Chris is making progress will she be able to fox trot at Binton ?  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, what a miserable day up here, got to start filling up the motorhome with our camping gear today ready for Wednesdays travels, then maybe wash the car if I get time.



> Peter, hope the wine helps you sleep, pleased Chris is making progress will she be able to fox trot at Binton ?


I slept like a log Rob until 0630, could not sleep anymore so got up at 0715, although Chris is making progress I think the damp grass at Binton may impede her ability to carry out the foxtrot successfully.

So, off I go and get started, have a pleasant day folks


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, It's very windy here today, sun's trying to break through, occasionally it works.
Peter, glad to know Chris is on the mend.
Hope everybodies having a good week-end doing whatever they want to do.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning everyone,

What a night here, absolutely pelting it down and high wind too.
Bit calmer now ut still a bit bleak looking.

Off for a meal to celebrate my brother's birthday - nice to have someone else do all the work  

Have a good day all :wink:


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
Just got back from putting new Hymer in storage, Few minor problems but well chuffed. Thank's for all the good luck wishes.

Roll on Binton :lol: 

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Pleased you got sorted Steve, look forward to viewing your new machine at Binton, hope your problems get sorted soon.

We tried to see a new lunar 630 or 670, or even a homecar version at NEC but they have not built any yet, but we have found some more that could be suitable apart from the fact that the new models are longer than the older ones and we may have problems, correction, we will have problems parking it at home and I have given my storage up at South Cave because it would only cater for a 20 foot van, no plots of 23' 9" long yet.


----------



## 94055

Hi Peter, the new one is shorter than the old on, but because of the design it seems larger 8O In fact the shower toilet is a whole lot better  The chill out area is A1, and, and, and........It is Coooollll.

Steve

ps
Good luck with your searches Peter.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Like the Avatar Steve  

Glad to hear it all went well over the weekend without too many problems.
Did you actually spend the night away in it? :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi Tricia,
We stayed at M&D the official Mhf cl :lol: 
Look at link quote attached



MandyandDave said:


> **Breaking news**
> 
> First photo of Stevercar's Hymer taken earlier this evening..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL looks familiar.. :wink:


See

>>HERE<<


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Steve, I missed that  

Looks Fab - I am very envious


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Looks Fab - I am very envious


So is the insane Steve :lol: 
I will not let hin anywhere near it :lol: 
Roll on Binton, only 4 days left at work :lol:

Why is this?
A working day seems to take a lot longer to elapse than a non working day. 
WHY?
Now that has given this thread a new topic.
All comments welcome 8O

Steve.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's looking decidedly damp and grey this morning.

Steve, love you new Hymer, good luck and many happy miles of motoring.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, tis another day today, then again tis another day tomorrow! suns out, weather Ok up ere in the north east, well so far anyway!! 

Looking forward to Binton, just starting to load the van up, but bet I forget something.

Don't know whether to take the sleeping bags or the duvets, may take them both just to be sure eh?

But have to get some more whisky, cider and lager today, oh of course and some more food.

Keep well y'all!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning Babs, everyone,
Dry here at the moment  

Well Steve, it's obvious you don't enjoy work as much as you enjoy leisure ..... time flies when you're having fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hello, Hello, Hello,
???????????
Nope no one here 8O 
Not one person all day?

See ya :lol: 

ps
Thanks Trish, Babs,Rob and erm everyone else


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Steve, very quiet without Gerald :roll: 

Been looking at the attendees for Binton - I see that Rapide is not on the list - do you think I've scared him off :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Probably dog minding 8O :lol: 
To be honest I am not sure if he said he was going.
Gerald is probably biting his finger nails having not used a keyboard for so long. 
Work 8O Does anyone like work :?: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on Russ, where are you :wink: :wink: 

:lol:


----------



## 94055

Night all,
Off to brum for a few days 8O 

Nite, Nite

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all, sun shining, skies blue .. an outdoor day methinks  

Have a good day everyone :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, Sorry I'm late, it's such a lovely day, just had to get out early. The sun is shining, not many clouds. I only went out to the shops, nothing exciting, not that I ever do anything exciting.LOL


----------



## tokkalosh

Coooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Cooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Hellooooooooooo

Helloooooooooooo

Well, not even Babs this morning :roll: 

It is absolutely p... p.... p.... p..... pouring down in Pembrokeshire today :lol: 

Wellies out, ready for Binton.
'Poke your eye out' umbrella and waterproofs ready and waiting.

Forecast here is light rain until Friday, heavy rain Saturday then coudy Sunday. Lets find forecast for Binton .................

BINTON

Thursday sunny intervals 17C

Friday light rain 14C

Saturday light rain 16 C

Sunday sunny 13C

Excellent, better weather there than here


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

pouring down in South Wales as well   

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, sorry I've not been on before now. Had my grandson Harry here all day, he's not been well, full of a cold. It's absolutely pouring down with rain and blowing a gale.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I can't believe I was the last person on here yesterday, now the first poster today! Today is damp, cool and windy.


----------



## 94055

Windy here 8O 
Binton bound :lol: 
or should it be 8O 
No it is OK I think (weather) :lol: 
See Ya later :wink: 
Ok Babs over to you :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I would hate to wake up in the morning and found that I had died in the night 8O 
Live life for each day, expect nothing so anything you do get will be a blessed bonus.
Here endeth the lesson :angel4:
Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's still damp, still cool, but not windy.
Thanks Steve, I'll carry on regardless.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, bright & sunny this morning. Still full of very happy memories of yesterday at Binton. You people are the best I've ever had the pleasure to meet. BTW did anyone forget to put the clocks back?


----------



## 94055

crazylady said:


> BTW did anyone forget to put the clocks back?


OK!!!!!!
Who nicked the clocks :?:
:lol:

Who forecast bad weather :?: No rain during daytime and Sunday you needed 8) :lol: 
Another weekend nearly over 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hey hey!

So, do you still love it, Steve? I see you haven't changed your avatar. And what was that I heard about a dead generator?  

Hope everything gets fixed OK Steve. It looks smashing :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

I see you haven't changed your avatar. 

??????????
Sorry mate I am lost on that one 8O 

Yep, As soon as it is fixed all will be well 8O 
Sorry I missed you going, but it was a pleasure to finally meet you.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> I see you haven't changed your avatar.


Sorry. Being obtuse again 

I thought if you didn't love it anymore, you'd take it off your avatar.

Good to meet you too. We always tend to ship out early after a trip, so we missed saying goodbye to lots of people. 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

How could you fail to love it? :lol: :lol: 

I will remember to say goodbye the night before next time 8O :lol: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's raining here, it's doesn't seem to be too cold either,but untill I go outside, i'm not sure. :? :? 

Hi Steve, I love your Hymer, you & Jan are so lucky, once the niggles are sorted it'll be perfect.


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, quick weather update. The rain has stopped, hardly any wind, and it's so warm.


----------



## Drummer

crazylady said:


> Hi Steve, I love your Hymer, you & Jan are so lucky, once the niggles are sorted it'll be perfect.


Oh God Babs! You weren't niggling in that lovely new van? Jealousy will get you nowhere! :lol:

Well, its gets me nowhere, anyhow! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> OK!!!!!!Who nicked the clocks :?::lol:Steve


Nice one Steve... 



Gerannpassa said:


> We always tend to ship out early after a trip, so we missed saying goodbye to lots of people.


Yes I know you drove through and woke me up :lol: only kidding Gerald I was awake actually but heard you going, shame we had a little time to chat as your wife was rushing you to catch the taxi on Saturday.

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

See.........I told you all the weather would be good for Binton!! :lol:........
Nice to see you there Rob..


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Badger,

pleased you could call in Saturday night and it was great to meet you  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Hi All,
This thread seems to have lost a lot of regular posters? Are they getting bored with it?



> We always tend to ship out early after a trip, so we missed saying goodbye to lots of people


Gerald, It was only a few puddles, why did you have to leave on a ship?  :lol:

Rob, You know where I am coming from :lol: Well most of the time 8O :lol:

Badger, Sorry mate not sure if we met  If not I hope to meet you next time. If we did then look forward to meeting you again :lol:

Bab, Drummer, you are both welcome anytime, well except when  if you know what I mean :lol: :lol:

Gerald, Trish, Mmm no postings so far?

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald, Trish, Mmm no postings so far?


Nope - although I'm the 2,000th poster! (1999 replies)

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Steve,

Bored with this thread .. never :lol: 

Only got home this afternoon (Monday) 

Had a super trip down through Brecon, lovely countryside, great views and stopped at a couple of waterways so my 'aqua fetish' was satisfied
:lol: 

Steve, Hope you get things sorted quickly, well done for staying at Binton - best to be around friends when problems threaten your sanity


----------



## 94055

Gerald, Mmmm, according to my figures Trish is 2000? Strange 8O 



Thanks Trish,
Brecon is a lovely place. Night all.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Gerald, Mmmm, according to my figures Trish is 2000? Strange 8O
> Steve


By jove he's right :lol:

Sorry Gerald, you can have the 3000th post, OK :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

WRONG!

The first post has no replies, therefore the 1,999th reply is the 2,000th post.

Anyway, me top.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

However many replies or views it's irrelevant, it's nice that we have had many newcomers to the site and old hands visit here from time to time....it's only a bit fun/chat/banter and even some info along the way.

Credit to you all for making them feel welcome and helping anyone that needed it.

Still this has me in pole position again for now...get to bed Gerald, don't you dare  

MHS..Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> get to bed Gerald, don't you dare


Dare what? :lol: :lol:

Just going. 6.30 am, and the alarm, is getting ever closer :roll:

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Well its about 6.24am, six minutes before Gerald gets up and 6 minutes and about 30 seconds before he pushes me off the top spot.

Hi Gerald :lol: 

stew


----------



## klubnomad

Morning Stew

Move over, I am top. Did you find that DVD?

Dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

sadly no, I reckon Jess must have got hungry and eaten it. Gerald must have overslept :lol: 

stew


----------



## klubnomad

Gerald is probably out washing his 'van before the rain comes. I will send you the pics by email if you have BB or know where you can connect to it.

Dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

got BB, cheers mate


stew


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Cold this morning.
Stuck for words, so by for now 8O 

Steve


----------



## artona

_Stuck for words, _

:lol: yere :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello!

By the posts just gone, was the implication that I fall out of my pit and log onto MHF? :roll: 

I won't bore you with my morning rituals, but sometimes I don't have time to log on before I get to work 8O  

Speaking of which .. time to brave the nasty winds (please, no linking that last phrase to "morning rituals" - I know what you lot are like.)

Skies clear-ish, but clouds whizzing across. Cycling's gonna be fun  

Gerald


----------



## artona

By the posts just gone, _was the implication that I fall out of my pit and log onto MHF_

Noooooooooooo .............................is your pit on top of the pc then Gerald :lol:

stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> This thread seems to have lost a lot of regular posters? Are they getting bored with it?


Ah, not me, I am here, just not been up to doing much since we got back Monday night, I have been trying to catch up with the posts all morning since I got up about 0600.

By the way, nice van Steve, we were really impressed with your choice, I hope you and Jan enjoy your travels. we saw one at brownhills the same layout in blue upholstery and it was nice, we would have liked it but no storage that would suit me, also it was 40k for a 2004 model.

Hope you got your van sorted now and you have no more problems.

Anyway, it is drab and windy up here in East Yorkshire, got a lot to do today, just hope I can drag myself through.

Hope everyone else is OK!


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Stew, there was a DVD, golf score card and bracelet left on your table in the clubhouse at Binton. It was my intention to take it 'home' with me and find the owner in the morning but I left it behind.  Jacqui & Jenny etc were still in the clubhouse when I left, maybe one of them has it.  

Sun shining here but very windy.

Off down the Sailing Club, will catch up later.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> is your pit on top of the pc then Gerald :lol:


Alas, it is not - I think 'er indoors might have something to say about that :roll:

Took me 45 minutes to get to work today - normally less than 30. And I heard on the radio that the wind will be veering to the north - just in time for my journey home ... northwards :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Afternoon folks, sorry for delay, had a problem to sort out with the computer. It's taken since yesterday evening untill 11.30 am today to fix it, I'm not a computer genius hence it took me so long. It's fixed now, so back on track.

Drummer what do you mean? I didn't have any niggles, I meant niggles with Steve's van not me. 

Steve, Babs, Drummer welcome anytime except  What do you mean?

Badger, sorry couldn't stay to meet you.

Weather report now. It's been raining overnight, and it's still raining.


----------



## Suenliam

Hallo everyone - weather up here windy but hey the sun is shining  

The forecast is sunny and calm - who are they trying to kid? (Specially as we intend a couple of days further north tomorrow and Wednesday)

Sue


----------



## crazylady

I forgot to say it was nice to meet you Tricia, glad you had a nice break away.

Weather update, again! Stopped raining, sun's out.


----------



## 94055

Babs,



> What do you mean


Erm must I spell it out?
Oh Ok then, when we are asleep, when we are on the loo, when we are....  ..... I would not want you to have to go 8O Need I go on? :lol: :lol:

Absoloutely freezing in the wind, so I asked them all at work to stop fart..g 

Thanks Peter

Stew,
Stuck for words again 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Steve, I think you've answered my question, but just in case, I'll knock three times first. I'd never barge in on you anyway. I have some sense of decorum. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## klubnomad

artona said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> got BB, cheers mate
> 
> stew


Pics sent mate

Dave


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs,
Hang on!!!!!! Let me check.........now, two times is..... 8O once is...... :roll: 4 times is  5 times is....  3 times is.....? Nope, It is ok Babs, you can use 3 times :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Dave,
Looking forward to seeing your pics

Steve


----------



## klubnomad

stevercar said:


> Hi Dave,
> Looking forward to seeing your pics
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Stew posted my pics for me as I was not able to get to a connection till last night

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Eeerrrkkk! Some sensible posts there, I think :roll: 

Another late night. One of these days, I'll get some proper sleep. Time for another trip in t'van.

Mind you, not this weekend  

But I get to do some jobs on it  

Damned if I can remember what they are, apart from the dreaded c-l-e-a-n :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad

Morning all

Today is the day I clean the van. after the Binton trip it looks like I have driven through a dirt track. Oh well. it will keep me busy for a few hours 8O 

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, no idea what the weather's like, it's too dark,apart from saying it's not raining. Woke up to ice on my car?????????


----------



## sallytrafic

Good morning Babs

Clear here but no frost (but hey we're in the soft south).

I have been out on 'pusser patrol' as we now call it. A phantom dog walker is allowing his/her dog to foul our steps and pavement more or less every day. So I spent from 0630 to 7 lying in wait in the van to spot the miscreant. No joy this morning but no poo either.

Regards Frank

PS not called 'pusser patrol' 'cause we think its him - he wouldn't find his way here  but because of what we have to clear up, and his apparent fondness for such matters :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mornin all, Bl..dy freezing when I left this morning, no rain though i am glad to say.
Binton seem's a million miles away 8O 

Time to go 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

sallytrafic said:


> I have been out on 'pusser patrol' as we now call it.


 :lol: Made me laugh first thing!

We've got some early risers on here :roll:

Good luck with the van cleaning, Dave. If you're really stuck for something to do, and you're in Essex, I know where there's a lovely van that needs a bit of a clean. And the roof too, if you don't mind :wink:

No ice here, Babs, but chilly. Same as Frank (soft south), but a bit less so. And of course, I'm from the mighty Midlands, of Yorkshire stock, so I'm roughie-toughie anyway :?

Hi, Steve. Have a good day now. Don't know if it's freezing here - just about to venture out. That's the trouble with central heating - it's all a bit of a shock when you open that front door. A far cry indeed from the 'ice on the inside of the windows' of my yoof.

Hello, everyone. From this side of the kitchen window, it looks a lovely day. Must go - computers (and printers, and interactive whiteboards, and teachers) await.

Gerald


----------



## Suenliam

Morning everyone - its clear sunny and very,very cold here, but we are the frozen north. We're off to Edinburgh in about 20 minutes even further north - I may be some time ...................

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

Morning everyone - its clear sunny and very,very cold here, but we are the frozen north. We're off to Edinburgh in about 20 minutes even further north - I may be some time ...................

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

brain seized up due to cold - sorry about above repeat

Sue


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, it's turned out to be a bright, clear, crisp morning, and the sun's out, it's cold without a cloud in the sky. Lovely!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi everyone,

Lovely sunny day but a real nip in the air.

Three knocks on door last night but I didn't answer them - hope it wasn't someone I wanted to see :roll: 

Hi Babs, it was great to meet you and Drummer at Binton - look forward to seeing you again.

Time to do something useful I think, have a good day all :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

I see the clocks have not gone back on MHF :? didn't notice that yesterday :?:


Edit - found the answer on another post, changed to GMT in my profile.


----------



## 94055

Trish,


> Three knocks on door last night but I didn't answer them - hope it wasn't someone I wanted to see





crazylady said:


> Thanks Steve, I think you've answered my question, but just in case, *I'll knock three times first*. I'd never barge in on you anyway. I have some sense of decorum. :roll: :roll: :roll:


It was Babs 8O :lol: :lol:

Babs,
You should have just barged in :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness ... Babs  Don't leave so long between knocks next time :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Or maybe knock three times on the ceiling :?: 

:lol: :lol: 

Or maybe it was some little children out Trick n Treating and you failed to answer, SHAME on you 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

Or maybe it was Babs and she only knocked once on three separate occassions?

:lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> It was Babs 8O :lol: :lol:


Oh, well spotted, Steve.

Glossop to Pembroke - long way to spook Tokks. Probably worth it, though :wink:

Got any 12V yet, Steve? 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

BTW - nice win last night, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Or maybe it was some little children out Trick n Treating and you failed to answer, SHAME on you 8O
> Steve


Should have put my wig on and answered the door :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Glossop to Pembroke - long way to spook Tokks. Probably worth it, though :wink: Gerald


 8O Thanks for the thought Gerald :roll:

Haven't worked out how to put two quotes on the same post yet ..... help needed :wink:


----------



## 94055

Quote

Quote


----------



## 94055

Yes good win Gerald,
Not that easy though 8O 

Steve


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Should have put my wig on and answered the door :lol: :lol:


Yes, tight ar..

Yes, tight arms stopped you opening the door :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Should have put my wig on and answered the door :lol: :lol:


I'm saying nothing (for a change :wink: )

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Haven't worked out how to put two quotes on the same post yet ..... help needed :wink:


Look at the text window (where you type) after you've clicked on the "QUOTE" button.

It has an open square bracket [ 
then the words quote="tokkalosh" and then a close square bracket. ]

Type those in by hand (or copy from the first quote by highlighting, press CONTROL C (copy), and move the cursor to the new place, and press CONTROL V (paste). And away you go. Ensure you finish the quoted bit byt a open square bracket [ , a slash quote /quote and then a close square bracket ]

Job done.

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

gerannpasa said:


> tokkalosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't worked out how to put two quotes on the same post yet ..... help needed :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the text window (where you type) after you've clicked on the "QUOTE" button.
> 
> It has an open square bracket [
> then the words quote="tokkalosh" and then a close square bracket. ]
> 
> Type those in by hand (or copy from the first quote by highlighting, press CONTROL C (copy), and move the cursor to the new place, and press CONTROL V (paste). And away you go. Ensure you finish the quoted bit byt a open square bracket [ , a slash quote /quote and then a close square bracket ]
> 
> Job done.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Good morning all.

Gerald my thanks also now I can do this



tokkalosh said:


> Haven't worked out how to put two quotes on the same post yet ..... help needed :wink:


and this



tokkalosh said:


> Haven't worked out how to put two quotes on the same post yet ..... help needed :wink:


and this as well



tokkalosh said:


> :wink:


Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

Just got back in from my pusser's patrol (see yesterday's post) - nothing doing, no motions 

Crisp but not deeply icy no need to empty tanks yet around here. Slight frosting on cars thats all.

Frank


----------



## klubnomad

It's bloody cold here today, the 'van was a bit on the nippy side but my hot ait blower soon warmed it up.

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, even more frost today, but it looks as if it'll be a nice bright day.

Tricia, it wasn't me knocking on your door on Tuesday evening, I was out at the local pub where they had a Halloween party for kids. I went with Harry & my daughter & son-in-law. The snooker room was made to look like a cave with all spooks & spiders etc hanging off the walls, it was realy good. All the kids seemed to enjoy it, of course there was food & soft drinks for them.


----------



## Rapide561

*Ground frost*

Hi

Ground frost this morning - Oscar loves it!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> It's bloody cold here today, the 'van was a bit on the nippy side but my hot ait blower soon warmed it up.


That's funny, Dave - I was thinking about you this morning, and how you were getting on with the cold snap. Is this your first winter? I know there are others fulltiming in this country, but I think you're probably closest geographically.

Glad you've sussed the multiple quotes, Frank :wink: It's strange, but the keyboard shortcuts (CNTRL-C (copy), CNTRL-X (cut) and CNTRL-V (paste) have continued through all PC software ever since Wordstar introduced it with their word processor on Apple II (the first Personal Computer). As someone who does a lot of typing (you'd never guess, would you?), I find it a lot quicker while my fingers are on the keyboard than reaching for the mouse.

Morning everyone else. Like Frank, it's chilly but not frosty (yet).

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

sallytrafic said:


> Just got back in from my pusser's patrol (see yesterday's post) - nothing doing, no motions
> 
> Crisp but not deeply icy no need to empty tanks yet around here. Slight frosting on cars thats all.
> 
> Frank


Bit similar to 'a watched pot never boils' :wink:



Gerannpasa said:


> I'm saying nothing (for a change ) Gerald


That's good :lol:

Playing with cut and paste here - bit long and drawn out though :roll:

Cold here but lovely sunshine


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> Tricia, it wasn't me knocking on your door on Tuesday evening, I was out at the local pub where they had a Halloween party for kids. .


Glad to hear you has a good halloween Babs, more fun than standing knocking on my door then :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, it was definately too cold to be outside knocking on doors on Halloween. It's friggin' freezing tonight already. Weather forecast says -4 degrees, I believe it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you've got a good thermal blanket then Babs :lol:


----------



## 94055

Gerannpasa said:


> I'm saying nothing (for a change ) Gerald


Good or you would be classed as a...........[stream:c10b997880]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=badboys.wav[/stream:c10b997880]

Now you would not want that would you Gerald :?:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Good or you would be classed as a...........[


Didn't work on my MAC, Steve, but I see it's a "Bad Boys" wav file :roll: I'll try again later when I'm on the old steam-powered PC upstairs.

Sounds like fireworks night has started early around here. Someone in Dagenham threw a lit firework onto a bus, which then went off, injuring several people. Oh, the fun we have :evil: :evil:

And Annie said today "are you sure you want to move away from here when we retire?"

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> Sounds like fireworks night has started early around here. Someone in Dagenham threw a lit firework onto a bus, which then went off, injuring several people. Oh, the fun we have :evil: :evil:
> 
> Gerald


Oh 8O So you think it is fun to injure people with fireworks? 


gerannpasa said:


> Oh, the fun we have


Your words not mine 8O

So you are a bad boy? 8O

:lol: :lol:
How you can be miss interpreted :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Yep, it's very easy when you can't hear the irony in my voice. Mind you, that sort of 'prank' might bring on a total ban on the sale of fireworks to individuals, which can only be a good thing. No irony.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

There has been talk of banning fireworks for sale to individuals for years now .... why doesn't someone just get on and ban them :x


----------



## 94055

Mornin all, Friday again already 8O 
Frost on Nevara when I came out this morning, cold and dark. Sun shining in Stockport though 8) 
Have a nice day all.
This sane lark is hard work :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, sun's shining here but there's frost all around. I'll have to go now and defrost the car.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
It has been a lovely day here but cooled down around 4pm.
Lovely to see the sunshine.
Spent the day out with my Mum, lunch and shopping.

What is everyone up to this weekend?

Steve, how is it going with your 'modifications' :wink:


----------



## 94055

????
Oh you mean the tightening of the bolts on insane steves head? I have turned them 3 more times and it seems to be working 8O Should I loosen them again? :roll: :roll: 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> ????
> Oh you mean the tightening of the bolts on insane steves head? I have turned them 3 more times and it seems to be working 8O Should I loosen them again? :roll: :roll: 8O
> :lol: :lol: Steve


As your response shows a slight bend towards nuttiness 8O we must assume you are doing something right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Does that mean a tight nut or a loose nut? 8O A 8O whole nut or a fruit & nut? 8O 

How many sides does a nut have? This is open to all.

Another topic

Why are you not away this weekend?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

If I must have a nut I certainly don't want a 'tight' one :lol: 

Fruit and nut is preferable, nuts too big in whole nut 8O 

A nut has six sides usually but it can vary :roll: 

Why not away this weekend -- thought I'd spend it beside the seaside -- it is rather lovely around here


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> A nut has six sides usually but it can vary :roll:


Why? How? Oh i see 

A nut that goes on a bolt has how many sides?

Your day trip also got me thinking, what is the best day visit by you? In fact Trish that sounds like a good topic, why not make a new topic of it?

Steve

ps
Gerald did not say he was going away, or did he? 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

> Your day trip also got me thinking, what is the best day visit by you? In fact Trish that sounds like a good topic, why not make a new topic of it?


Ok, your wish is my command :wink:



> Gerald did not say he was going away, or did he?


No, he's not going away, if you recall he say he was going to inspect his undercarriage on Sat morning :lol:


----------



## 94055

nd the answer to the NUT is?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Now listen carefully, like I already said :roll: 
a nut has six sides

... or am I missing something here


----------



## 94055

*YES*

To save any further comments:

6 sides 
& 
top 
&
bottom 
&
inside
&
Outside 
8O :roll:

 

8O 8O

:wink: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

OK

you win

I'm defeated

... should have remembered that :roll: 

Can't take anymore  Nite Nite

Before I go, it is 0 degrees on the outside of my kitchen window, 4 degrees inside the RV (camper van in normal terms :lol: ) and 19.5 degrees in my lounge. Off to check the temp under my duvet!!

Sleep well all :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> No, he's not going away, if you recall he say he was going to inspect his undercarriage on Sat morning :lol:


Well spotted, Trish. Gawd - you mean you actually read these things?

Having to type s-l-o-w-l-y - been to friends' tonight, and I'm afraid the beer didst flow. :? And I can't type when I've had a drink. 

I feel I really want to go out in the truck this weekend but, as Trish says, I'm inspecting her ladyship's undercarriage tomorrow. I'm also wiring in an external blue socket for the shed so's I can hook up at home without leaving the shed open, so's I can leave the rad on anti frost setting. According to my list on >>> my list <<<, I have to:

* Fit external power socket on shed for hookup
* Look at insulating tanks
* Look at external lockers / beeny bin
* Drain toilet flush?
* Heater on anti frost in van - open bathroom door
* Clean roof

In addition, I have to buy a new upright freezer for the house, since the old one gave up the ghost.

Tomorrow night is DVDs

Sunday is lunch @ friends' house, which will mean more drink. Oh no 

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Pusser patrol reporting in still haven't caught the b*****d but no poo since Tuesday and that 50 yards away.

Outside air temp -2 this morning 0 in the van but no water frozen yet so Ive connected the van to the hookup and have put a 800W halogen heater on. It is testing the insulation of my van from inside to outside. So far (after 5mins) the ice has melted on the side windows. Inside temp +2 outside still -2. Windscreen still frozen

Regards Frank


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, it wasn't as cold last night, and certainly not this morning. The sun isn't going to shine today, too much low cloud.


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Nice and sunny 8) here but collllddddd
Have a nice day all

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin folks. Just come off nights. It wasn't as cold as the night before. Its goin to be a luvly day. Have a ggggrrrreeeeaaaatttttt one.
Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi 

Sun came out and spoilt my experiment but not before the winsscreen ice melted and two 'cold spots on the rear door guess there is a bridge through the insulation there.

Regards Frank


----------



## geraldandannie

Good afternoon, everyone.

It's a splendid day down here in the smoke, now that the gor blimey pea souper 'as gorn and .. well, gorn.

It was beautiful and clear from early morning (apparently), and still lovely when I arose @ 9.

Been a busy boy today - I've bought a new freezer (house) - the last one didn't work very well after someone (non-adult) left the door open for a weekend. Anyway, that's arrived. Annie ordered some coal, which is arriving in 15 minutes. And I've fitted an external mains socket to the shed, and hooked the van up, and the oil-filled rad is on.

Hope everyone has / is having a great day. Hope Zaskar's birthday bash is going well. I've still got a load of threads to go through, but that can wait until a bit later.

Ciao.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Up here in the East Riding of Yorkshire it is sunny but cold, resting now after having drained the water and waste off the van, put a small 800 watt oil filled radiator inside on thermostat and the windscreen inside blinds on as well.

Just checking out the attributes of two coachbuilts, the Hymer Camp Classic 644 versus Ace Roma, got to decide on Monday which one we want. I don't know which ones depreciate more but both vans have good points and bad points.

Cant really get the new 2007 models because they are too long, so got to go for the current models, the Adriatik 660DP would have been great but at 23'9" it would not have fitted in our drive.

So, its down to a check list to determine which facilities we really need, air **** and small storage or no air con and garage and British made.

Been trying to find some pics of both vehicles but not been able to at the moment, but have info of each.

Decisions, decisions, decisions!! not good at these lately.

Ah well either way we should have it for the New year meet


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, the sun's never come out here, we have fine rain (the sort that wets you thru)LOL Peter Kay joke. :lol: :lol: :lol: I've being right lazy and not done a thing apart from letting my eldest daughter's cats out, and go on the market. Now I'm about to go back and get the cats in before the fireworks start. There is an organised bonfire in the local park tonight, firework display, live music, and food. There is a charge, I'm not going, no point, I can see it from here and I don't have to pay.


----------



## tokkalosh

Humber-Traveller said:
 

> Greetings,
> 
> Been trying to find some pics of both vehicles but not been able to at the moment, but have info of each.


See here - 
>> click<<

and here - >>click<<


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thanks Trish, I did a search on Google but never thought about a Google image search.


----------



## 94055

Peter,
I got plenty for Hymer, see

>>HERE<<

Steve

Evening all

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Cheers Steve, I managed to find a few, but am unable to find many of the model with the rear lounge and storage access locker rather than the garage model.

As you can see the storage area is not dissimilar to the Lunar Champ 630, but unable to find any of those now, so the alternative is to get one of these and pay the extra, but I am sure that the Hymer is a better made vehicle and worth the extra cost. The only drawback is that there is no door at the other side, so I would have to have one made if I can find a suitable company to do this, that is if I chose this make.


----------



## 94055

Peter,
See

>>HERE<<

Steve


----------



## 94055

Mornin all,
Sunny and bright, yet cold this morning.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, all I can say is, it's grey, and not as cold as it has been recently.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, sun's out, not doing much t'day, just going through the brochures, prices and features for the motorhomes trying to decide what to get.

Its the Hymer C 644 or Ace Roma, both 2.8, cant make our minds up, both have got their own attributes, Hymer air con and two lounge areas seems good, but Roma's garage, space heater, and electric heating/cooking sound good.

Just confused with the resale prices if I want to change, do Hymers depreciate more than Aces? Hymer is £ £36K, Ace £32K


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning all.

Bright and sunny. No idea it it's cold yet :roll:

Peter, I would _imagine_ that the Hymer would keep its value better. Good luck on your search 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Peter, The hymer would keep a better return, check prices of older models from both choices. I think it will give the results in favour of the Hymer.

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thanks Steve and Gerald, I think you could be right, I have been trawling through the internet and magazines to try and find out the resale prices but have been unable to find any recent ones to compare.

I know it is a bit of a pain, but I can't afford to make a wrong decision again and be stuck with a van that is unsuitable.

If I go for the one with a higher resale vaue then at least if we do change I would get a better deal.

I would like a new 2007 model but they will not go in the drive, we have tried to sell the house to move to a more suitable house with more space but have been unable to do so, so we are staying put and getting a van to fit the drive.

Why did they make the new Fiat and Peugeot vans 9" longer?


----------



## 94055

Evening all,
When did we get invaded? All I can here is bang....Explosion.....swooosshhh......eeeeeoooooowwwww
Oh sorry, just remembered it is that Guy......Erm, what was his name? Something to do with eating. Guy Knife? nope, Guy spoon? nope, Guy forkes? nope Guy.......fireworks? Oh I give in, you know who he is 8O 

What a waste of time keying all that rubish :roll: 

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Steve,

Insanity rules ....... OK

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thought I would take an early night because of the all the smoke and the bangs but cant sleep so got up and poured myself a nice whisky and dry to sooth my body 

It sure has been a coloourful night though most ot the neighbours out with fireworks but I have to stay indoors, we make do with spying through the windows.

Well tomorrow off to Brownhills to see what van to get...................

..................all this just to get a Gold card 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Humber-Traveller said:


> Well tomorrow off to Brownhills to see what van to get...................


Good luck, Peter. Fingers crossed it goes OK.

We've been out since lunchtime at a friend's house for dinner. Had a lovely time.

Ye Gods - they're still letting fireworks off at this time of night (1:15)  I did hear that one London borough (Hackney?) is going to prosecute people who let off fireworks after 11pm. Good for them!

Nite, all. Good to see you've lost your senses again, Steve :wink: I think the name of the man you're thinking of was Guy Soupspoon.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Opppss sorry,
Slight lack of concentration  Back on track now, I am in control again.
Good luck Peter, make sure you choose wisely.
Mornin all, dry cold morning, it is Monday again, what happened to Saturday & Sunday?

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Steve,Insanity rules ....... OK:lol: :lol:


Stop encouraging him.... ](*,)

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Afternoon folks, It's turned out to be a really nice sunny day, this morning it was just grey. Had to take my cat Mollie to the vets this morning, she didn't seem to be her usual self yesterday, mouth open & hiding in a corner. She hadn't eaten all day either. She hadn't been out since Saturday afternoon when she seemed to be fine on her return. It looks as if she's had an accident, not with a car, her bottom jaw is ripped open, she's going in for an operation tomorrow to fix it. All this time she must have been in pain, but she didn't make a fuss once. With the help of a pain killing injection she's now eating. She'll be 17 on the first of January.


----------



## 94055

Rob,

Stop it you will get a headache 8O 
In fact if you are not carefull you will end up as mad as me :lol:

tokkalosh wrote: 


> Hi Rob,Insanity rules ....... OK


Then you might get a message like above

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, everyone!

Late onto this thread today. been busy- working! 8O 

It's been a nice day here - even cycling was relatively pleasant. 

Babs - hope your cat is OK. One of our three went out for the night a couple of months ago, and didn;t come back. We think she wasn't well, and went out to die. Sad. She was about 14. We've still got the two - brother and sister. They're six.

Steve - Monday's nearly over already. And guess what? Tomorrow's Tuesday!

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> it is Monday again, what happened to Saturday & Sunday?
> Steve


Panic not, there will be another weekend along shortly :wink:

Rob, you will have a flat nose next time we see you then :lol:

Gerald, you worked ALL day


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> she's going in for an operation tomorrow to fix it. .


Babs,
Hope Mollie's operation goes well tomorrow - let us know how she fares. 

17 years, that's a ripe old age isn't it - are cats 7 years to our one??


----------



## 94055

Has anyone seen Tigger? No, How about Tigger2?

Hope your cat is alright Babs

Night all Tuesday tomorrow.


Steve

Hang on a minute 8O 
........


Tomorrow never comes 8O 
Quick make it a Saturday. He,He, No more Monday's.....Horray :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Gerald, you worked ALL day


 8O I know. They didn'y say anything about that at the interview :evil:

Don't worry - it won't happen again 

Night, Steve. Sunday tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I was out today getting some money from the cash machine, I was in the queue waiting and eventually this little old lady in front of me got to the machine and then turns around to me and said "could you check my balance please" so I pushed her over .


MHS...Rob ps...No little old ladies where hurt during this story


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> this little old lady in front of me got the machine and then turns around to me and said "could you check my balance please" so I pushed her over.


Obviously you were trying to make an impression on her then Rob?


----------



## 94055

No little old ladies may not have been hurt during the story.
But your cred with ladies has gone down a peg or two. 8O


----------



## artona

Hi

I haven't really been following the Tigger2 story but do we know who he/she, is Tigger2 the same as Tigger is or are you guys going to find out for us :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> haven't really been following the Tigger2 story but do we know who he/she, is Tigger2 the same as Tigger is or are you guys going to find out for us
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been following the story either Stew but I would assume that Tigger 2 is Tiggers twin brother?
Click to expand...


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> I haven't really been following the Tigger2 story but do we know who he/she, is Tigger2 the same as Tigger is or are you guys going to find out for us :lol: :lol:


Who cares? :roll:

Cloudy and overcast today, but not so chilly.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Dismal mornin ere folks! looks a bit misty in the distance, need to get on with some work today but can't muster up enough motivation at the moment.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, bright and sunny here, but cold. Took Mollie to the vet this morning, she was really wasn't happy, she wanted food but couldn't give her any after 9pm last night. I've to phone up & checked her progress after 2.30 today. I'll tell you how she's doing. Thanks for asking after her.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> But your cred with ladies has gone down a peg or two. 8O


Not really Steve, if anything it's gone up  it shows I listen to females which a lot males cannot do... :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96097

crazylady said:


> Good morning folk, bright and sunny here, but cold. Took Mollie to the vet this morning, she was really wasn't happy, she wanted food but couldn't give her any after 9pm last night. I've to phone up & checked her progress after 2.30 today. I'll tell you how she's doing. Thanks for asking after her.


Hi Babs

Hope Mollie does well, and the bill isn't too horrendous.......
Let us know some good news later.

Sharon x


----------



## Suenliam

Babs - everso sorry to hear about Mollie. We have 2 cats and just a visit to the vets for the annual checkup is stressful for them and me! Let us know soon how she is. I have heard that this is unfortunately quite a common injury and can be fixed despite the vet having to work on such a small place as a cats mouth. 

Just read the Tigger 2 thread - what a waste of space. Lets hope we don't go back to the nasties sometimes experienced in the past, although it was nice to see most of the regulars lightening the mood in the thread.

All the best to Mollie

Sue


----------



## tokkalosh

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Not really Steve, if anything it's gone up  it shows I listen to females which a lot males cannot do... :lol:
> MHS...Rob


In your dreams Rob, in your dreams :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Latest update on Mollie. Picked her up from the vet at 3.30pm, she came through the operation fine, she's had 6 stitches in her mouth, she's had painkilling & antibiotic injections. Once home she wanted feeding, she was so hungry, also she wanted to go out, the vet advised me to keep her in tonight so I have. So far she's eaten all the food the vet gave us for her. She's a strong cat, very small, people often mistake her for a kitten.

Hi Sharon, the vets bill so far is £258. I think I'll have to cancel Christmas this year. :lol: She's well worth every penny though.

Hi Tricia, In cat years it's approximately 5 years to one year in humans.

Thanks everybody who asked about her.


----------



## Drummer

So Mollie is 85! 8) 

Nearly as old as me then! :wink: 

She'll make the 100 with you & Ed looking after her. She still acts like a kitten now!


----------



## 94055

Glad to here all is well Babs.
I thought it was 7yrs not 5yrs?

Rob,
So far only one woman has read the post proparly i think? Her reply was? :lol: :lol: 

As to Tigger! A distant memory? :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Good news, Babs. As you say, worth every penny.

Had a really busy day today - now that's two, in succession! :evil: I've got to start thinking about another job which is more suited to my, ah ... working _style_. Anybody want a Network Administrator for about 3 hours a day, 3 days a week? Full salary, of course - it's not how hard you work, it's how efficient you work. And in those 3 hours a day - BOY - can I be efficient.

Watched a bit of telly, but I'm trying to crack on with my novel in a month challenge. Just over 5,000 words so far, but to be on track, I should have written nearly 12,000  I dead body so far, and one (innocent) man in custody. Having a break to do some blogging, and then back to the words.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald, let me out of Jail please it was not me :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Gerald, let me out of Jail please it was not me :lol: :lol:


Yes, Steve, they all say that. :roll:

In truth, the cops dont know if it was you or not, but it always looks good when you meet the DCI to say that you've detained a man for questioning. You'll be freed in a chapter or so, as long as I can get some writing done. Lack of evidence.

But who is the real murderer. And, more to the point, why? Is it because the dead man was an irritating, smarmy git who's been dallying with the wrong woman? Or is it to do with his job? Or is it more to do with his best mate?

Wish I knew :? I'm making it up as I go along :lol:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald, will this book be 'published' on MHF


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Gerald, will this book be 'published' on MHF


 :lol: :lol: If it's anything like my other 'books' - it won't be published anywhere :wink: To be published, they need to be finished.

The trouble with doing this November thing is the pressure is on to bang out words. Quality is at even more of a premium than with my other writing. So yes, I can say I wrote 50,000 words in a month, but what does that mean? It means I can type fast :roll:

I did think about writing some MH-related fiction, but the few times I've given it serious thought, it sounds very corny, as though I've written a story and then shoe-horned it into a MH environment. Maybe it could be a detective story, where the cop / PI full times in a MH? A bit like Jim Rockford in the Rockford files (yes, I know it was a static caravan on a beach).

The danger is I might have to write a car chase, which then turns it into a comedy :lol:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it started raining here at 6.30, it's steadily got harder as the morning progressed.


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs, and everyone!

No rain here in the tropical South. Just overcast, with some fog overnight.

Actually, it's quite mild today 8O 

Gerald


----------



## Guest

crazylady said:


> Good morning folk, it started raining here at 6.30, it's steadily got harder as the morning progressed.


My Mum will be pleased - Not! Hope it stops for her before she goes out 

Graham


----------



## tokkalosh

Welll it has stopped raining here and the sun has come through.
Dealing with correspondence at the moment, giving me a headache all this serious stuff :roll: 
Have a good day all :wink:


----------



## 94055

Gerald,
Look no further for your leading man, imagine what a twisted story you could tell with me as the star? I could even give you prompts when the grey matter goes blank. It would be a best seller, no one would be able to guess the direction of the story, as in real life I do not know what I am going to say, it just comes out  
I could even go to jail for a short period.
I will put you onto my agent (You) as soon as you agree. (Have I done this right making you my agent?) 8O 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> no one would be able to guess the direction of the story, as in real life I do not know what I am going to say, it just comes out


That sounds fine, Steve, but there's only one thing - the reader needs to follow the direction of the story, and not get lost :roll:

I was going to say more, but it's given me food for thought. The trouble is, if you recognised yourself as a character, you might not be pleased with your on-page persona. I don't do swarthy, handsome, witty characters. I tend to go to the other end of the spectrum 8O

Mind you, I could disguise the fact it was based on you by calling him, ooo, let's say .. Stefan.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> That sounds fine, Steve, but there's only one thing - the reader needs to follow the direction of the story, and not get lost





> Gerald don't be silly,  everyoneknows in Britain we start at the first page and finish at the last page 8O
> 
> I tend to go to the other end of the spectrum


That is obviously me, I can verify I am not from this planet :roll:



> Mind you, I could disguise the fact it was based on you by calling him, ooo, let's say .. Stefan.


ooo, let's say .. Stefan

Or Stefanooo
My , that name has a ring to it! Is that the phone?
Got to go

Steve

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> In your dreams Rob, in your dreams :roll: :lol: :lol:


Think grandad from the Simpsons..."we'll see about that zzzzzzzzzz" 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Or Stefanooo


So. Stefano. You're 45, trying to look 35, with jet-black hair, and clean-shaven, slim. You favourite gear is brown pointy-toe shoes, and casual trousers. Jeans, sometimes, but they're always, but always clean.

You've been married at least twice, but now the women in your circle of acquaintances are beginning to become wary. You need female company, and don't fit in well with other males. You think that it's because they feel threatened by your attractiveness to the opposite sex. In reality, it's because they think you're a t*sser.

In an effort to enhance the lives of more ladies, you've bought a large, ostentatious motorhome. Far too big for your needs, it has a sumptuous bedroom area, separate shower. You made sure it was fitted with satellite (for your subscriptions to adult channels) and a DVD player (for when even the satellite channels switch off). You are planning to take a trip to Switzerland, but you're now getting worried about your van's ability to survive in lower temperatures, after reading about it on an online motorhome forum.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok,
Let us add:
Afterthought on surviving cold weather, of course it can  It has a double floor, you use this to hide lady A when Lady B pay's a suprise visit. tos?????? No never have the need, enough said  
You decide to take a shower to prepare for Lady C, On with the High Karate after shave (this was an xmas present from millionaires Lady D) after being rubbed dry by Lady E. Time for some seductive music. Mmmm what should it be???? My Cherie Amour or My Fair Lady?

Well Gerald, What do you think so far? 8O :lol: :lol: 

Steve

Nite, Nite all

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> Well Gerald, What do you think so far? 8O :lol: :lol:


Hmmm :? I think you're already asleep and dreaming, Stefano :roll:

Mind you - double floor. Anyone any idea what the space between them is, vertically? I presume big enough to put tanks, so it must be, say, 12"? 18"? Big enough to hide a dead body in? 8O

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, now the sun's coming up, it looks as if it's going to a nice bight day.

Gerald & Steve, the storyline line is getting very intriguing, carry on, it sounds like it could be a best seller.


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Sorry Babs, I would but Gerald politely hints, what a load of 8O 

Anyway I will give you the next part.

Lady C has been found under the floor by Lady G, my what a predicament 8O What can she do? She is madly in love with Stefano and feels she must protect him. In an instant an idea comes to her, she books into a local secluded c&c. Now whilst everyone is asleep she drags the body into the middle of a field. She digs a hole and rolls the body into it, giving it a swift kicking in the ribs before hand. Quickly she fills in the hole and returns to the passion wagon (Stefano's M/H). 
The mobile rings, it is Stefano, he wishes to se me, he wants me to bring the Passion wagon to a local secluded c&c 8O (Have we not been here before?) She arrives and Stefano greets her with a peck on the cheek and a squeeze of her butt...  
I have something to tell you, but first I have something in the M/H I must show you. It is Ok she say's I have already found it and, and, I Love you  What exclames Stefano! You have found the engagement ring I bought for you? (Stefano, married 5 times (not 2) engaged 22 times, multi millionaire (well he would be if he lived in ethiopia) self confessed womanizer, I think he is also waiting to come out 8O (No chance not when I am him)
She looks at him 8O Stefano, Stefano, It is ok I know, I have helped you, it is ok now. Stefano thinks 8O (Is this body no 4?)


Got to go now, that little piece was just for you Babs, oh and also you Trish

See ya

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

More intrigue, Steve - what happened to Lady F? 8O 

Lady F is actually Frederico, and knows that Stefano's rampant womanising is just a cover for his real feelings. How should Frederico broach the subject with Stefano? Should he just grab his roughly by the shoulders, stare into his soft, blue eyes, and kiss him on the lips, their mouths ... their ... tongues ... hands ... caressing ....  

Or should he just go down the gay bar, as usual? 

At the "Pink Posing Pouch", Frederico takes up his normal place at the corner of the bar, half-sitting on a stool, sipping at his champagne, when in walks Stefano 8O 

What do you think Stefano will do? Is he there for a reason? Has he wandered in there by mistake?

Gerald

P.S. Morning all. Lovely sunny day here!


----------



## 94055

I have not got time for grammar, it takes me too long. Oh! I am crap at it anyway 8O So, back to:

Stefano walks calmly over to Fredrico, he looks him up and down in a seductive manner 8O Fredrico says Stefano, Yes, says Fredrico. Is that a blush I see on your face? Why, does it show  Yes, why are you blushing? I think you alraedy know exclames Fredrico. Oh you mean last night when you tried to kiss me 8O Hey! forget it, I thought I was but maybe not :roll: 
Stefano had attended the club whilst investigating for the Barbados secret service (Yes he is white, a cunning ploy be the head of the Barbadion secret service) He was investigating the murder of Lady C, he had spent the night with her when someone knocked on the Passion Wagon door. Quick he said to her hide. 
It was Lady H, she was a real stunner long skinny legs all the way up to her 24" thighs, her [email protected] bust drew your eyes away from her stunning complection, pale blue eyes, lucious lips and such well groomed hair. At 4ft 5inch 8O it was amazing how she could look like that.
He spent a passionate night with Lady H, completly forgetting about Lady C. They awoke in the morning and Stefano left Lady H in the Passion Wagon whilst he went to empty the toilet cassette. When he returned Lady H was all a fluster and pecked him on the cheek before leaving in her Bentley way exceeding the c&c speed limit.
Lady C, Lady C said Stefano. Strange he thought :!: she must have left during the night.


The plot thickens 8O 
Now I must get back to work

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

> whilst he went to empty the toilet cassette.


Couldn't they have done this together - walking hand in hand, towards the sewer ............................

Keep it up lads :lol: :lol:

Morning Babs, how's Mollie?
Lovely sunshine here today


----------



## 94055

Ok Trisha, if you can stand reading it with poor grammar from me and perfection from Gerald, I and maybe he will carry on.


The phone rings,….. it is Lady H 8O 
Hello my darling Stefano she whimpers down the phone. What is wrong he asks quizzically? I must see you; I have something I must explain to you. Stefano can hear her crying on the other end. Why are you crying and whimpering he asks? I must see you now, meet me at the c&c in 1 hour. I love you and always will she says as she puts down the phone.
Stefano stands contemplating how he is going to deal with the latest situation. He picks up his keys and makes for the door, the phone rings gain. Hello he says as he picks it up. Stefano it is me Fredrico, I must meet you, it is urgent, meet me at the c&c in 1 hour and slams the phone down.
Stefano stands looking at the Passion Wagon keys in his hand, what can I do now? I must not let them meet. He frantically tries to ring both of them with no joy. What can I do now he thinks to himself (well, he was on his own) I can not meet them……. He has an Idea…..I know what to do, I will use my Barbados spy kit and go in disguise, 8O he opens the tin of black boot polish and covers himself from head to foot. Now for my hair, he picks up the floor boards to reveal a multitude of spy aids, this wig will do, he places it on his head and adjusts it so as not to look a man covered in black boot polish with a wig on his head. 8O He replaces the boards after picking up a compass. He closes the door and enters the garage to reveal a VW motormobile……it was a first addition 1959 camper van, Stefano kept it in mint condition and never used it unless it was a special occasion. No one who knew Stefano, knew about the van, (I forgot to mention it was kept in a very well camouflaged additional garage at the side of his house) Stefano took off down the road heading for the c&c


Hope you like it so far


Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve and Gerald, you two make a great team at writing comedy fiction, it is surposed to be funny isn't it?

Hi Tricia, Mollie is back to her old self now, you'd never know anything has been wrong with her. She has to take anti-biotics untill Tuesday when she goes back to the vets for a check-up. Thanks for asking.


----------



## geraldandannie

Lady H paced up and down, looking at her watch, and sighing. She knew she was early, but she couldn't help it. "That damned Stefano", she whispered, and flicked the cigarette butt into the poorly-kept garden. 

She heard the sound of an engine, and she looked expectantly up the road. She narrowed her eyes, and listened carefully. "This isn't Stefano," she thought. She backed under the canopy over the office, and into the shadows. Her training, even though it was over forty-five years ago now, was deeply embedded, and she flattened herself against the wall. Not for the first time, she cursed her ample bosom, which created curved silhouettes on the ground.

The engine note changed, and the van slowed down. "Must be a camper coming back late," she thought, as it turned into the entrance. A nice-looking VW camper, in pristine condition, crept forward, and stopped exactly where she stood. She turned her head down, but slowly raised it, as the side window of the van opened. She squinted into the darkened van, and a small circle appeared. The end lit, briiefly, and her body was slammed into the wooden office wall. The gun spat twice more, although death had already visited Lady H. Her inert body slid over the rough planks, and crumpled into the dirt.

The van door opened, and the man strolled across to the dead woman. One shoe kicked Lady H, twice, and then he stood for a few moments. the sound of an engine racing along the road caused the man to turn, and return to the van. With a final spit into the dirt, the van crept forwards, into the dark and silent c&c.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

A pink Cadilac with it's headlights on full beam turned towards the c&c office, funky music blasting out of the eight speakers spread evenly throughout the car. As the car slowed down to look at the slumbed body of a heavenly body glisttening diamonds caught his eye. Fredrico climbed out of the pink 1947 Cadillac, kept in pristine condition by it'sprevious owner Stefano. Fredrico walked towards the body his eyes squinting with the glare from the headlights. He put his hand on the diamond necklace and ripped it off her neck, he then grabed the diamond bracelet and yanked it from her wrist. He walked slowly back to the cadillac and climbed inside, put it into gear and took off for the exit. 
His mobile wrang and a familiar voice on the other end said.........

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> His mobile wrang and a familiar voice on the other end said.........


..... "Hi there! You've won a holiday! All you need to do to claim ..." The phone fell silent as Frederico pressed the red button - hard. He stopped the car. Something was wrong here. Where was Stefano? And why was she here?

It had been some time since he'd worked with Helena. 'Lady H', she used to call herself. "Stuck up bitch", he cursed, and he climbed out of the car again. He checked her dress. No pockets. He took off her left shoe, and peered inside. He pulled at the corner of the label, and it lifted up, revealing a tiny slip of paper. Tradecraft. Lady H had always been the best, way back in Barbados when they first worked together. Reliable. A stickler for the rules. He turned the paper over. It was blank, at least to the human eye. To read her latest report, he'd have to take it back to his apartment, where he kept suitable equipment.

He listened carefully. No sound. Nothing. A whisper of white noise from the traffic on the motorway a few miles distant. He looked back at the crumpled body in front of him. What the hell was she doing here? And on some sort of mission, too?

He ripped her dress a bit, making it look like a mugging or robbery, and slipped back into the old Caddy. He guessed that Stefano would be along soon, as invited, and he didn't want to be here when he found the body. He selected "drive", and oozed out of the car park, and headed towards the motorway.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

His phone rang again......It was Lady H 8O 

Hi Fredrico I saw what you did, I got your number from Stephano’s address book, I know you have eyes for him, I have seen the way you look at him….your lips pout whenever you see him. Who are you said Fredrico? You do know me, she replied (It was Lady H, she was an under cover spy for the Barbadian spy net work, unknown to her or Stephano they both belonged to the same spy network, she had paid a stooge to take her place for the meeting with Stephano.) I saw you take the diamonds, if you do not do as I say I will contact the police. Who was driving the VW motor home? What VW said Fredrico? The one that passed you on the road as you arrived she said. I do not know he said in a very reserved manner.
Why was you at the c&c she said? That is private, why were you at the c&c said Fredrico? I needed to see someone urgent and arranged to meet them. Strange she thought! He knows Stephano the same as me and he arrived at the same time as me.
Suddenly she turned as a branch was broken in the bushes behind her, who is that she asked? Splut, splut she heard, that was the last thing she did hear as her body crumpled to the floor. Fredrico hid in the shadows, his heart beating faster and faster. He then heard the clunk of a car door closing and the sound of an engine heading away from that spot.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry, Steve - got stuck into my other writing project  I broke through 10,000 words tonight, though  More tomorrow. What a weird story :roll: 

'Nite, all. Tomorrow (today), it's FRIIIIIDDDAAAAAAAYYYYYY!

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

gerannpasa said:


> Sorry, Steve - got stuck into my other writing project  I broke through 10,000 words tonight, though  More tomorrow. What a weird story :roll:
> 
> 'Nite, all. Tomorrow (today), it's FRIIIIIDDDAAAAAAAYYYYYY!
> 
> Gerald


I've just read the last couple of days worth.

Gerald, you and Steve you need to take the tablets otherwise they'll lock you up. No on second thoughts now we have care in the community we will probably end up looking after you in the MHF community SO TAKE THOSE TABLETS!!

(yes I know it was shouting Mr Moderator but it was done for the greater good)

Regards Frank


----------



## 94055

Hey No problem mate 10,000 words in such a short time 8O It would take me a month :lol: :lol: 

This is not good thought Fredrico, what should I do next? He looked at the note taken from the shoe yet again. Is this correct or is it just a load of old rubbish (no silly how can it be rubbish it was in the shoe not under it) I must get back and analyze it. His phone rang, Hello this is Barbadaphone we can offer you a half price mobile, ½ price rental for 6mths, 5000 free text………Stop right now said Fredrico…. shove the phone right up your …. and don’t stop until you start enjoying it. I must get back and decipher this note.
He arrived back at his apartment a lot later than anticipated, he had to go on Britain’s biggest car park on the way back, anyway 5 hrs later he arrived home. He went straight to his Barbadian spy kit hideaway, no not the cookie jar…that was for small spy stuff. He released the catch from the collar around the toilet neck and lifted the toilet pan out of the way, water gushed out of the pipe and onto the floor. Damn I must find a better hiding place he thought. He pressed the button that releases the catch that is holding back the hidden ceiling leading to the trap door to the roof (Phew got out of breath a bit then) Crash!!!! Bang!!!! Ouch!!!!! I must remember to duck the next time I press that button. He opened the trap door and the ladder which was not secured properly came crashing down onto his shoulder Ouch…..that hurt he said as he tried to rub his head and shoulders to alleviate the pain. (Mmmm head & shoulders? Sounds familiar) He took out the stick of charcoal and began to rub the paper with it……you have won a holiday …..WHAT!!!!!! Ooppsss wrong side……Beware of your fellow beings, H is the key, A lady not to me. Shot Pane…..
Shot Pane????? He looked at it again ….Is this telling me that I need to beware of Lady H? What is Shot Pane??? Ahhhh I will be shot by Lady H and will feel the pane (pain).
Well it is too late now she can not harm me, she is dead (or could she have used another stooge?) Unknown to Fredrico the message was telling him something more
Shot Pane……Yep it is an anagram of Stephano……….


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, the weather today is just ???????? Not raining, not sunny, and not exactly grey, I guess it's just Glossop weather.

Love the storyline so far Steve & Gerald, can't wait for the next exciting installment. It's kept me glued to my seat. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Weather just the same here in Pembrokeshire Babs  

Well Steve and Gerald .. what a combination you two make :wink: 

Hope one of you is saving the story to an appropriate word processor, ready for publishing, at least on MHF 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, it's turned out to be very cold here, now it's started raining. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Well Steve and Gerald .. what a combination you two make :wink:
> Hope one of you is saving the story to an appropriate word processor, ready for publishing, at least on MHF 8)


Ok boss 8O 
I will copy it and if Gerald agrees we could start a new post with the story. If so I think we should still put it on here and then add to other post.

Well I think we need a title, so what are your suggestions?
Keep it clean, No! Oh ok then  I think a funny title would be better though :lol:


----------



## 94055

Well this is it so far, un edited  

So. Stefano. You're 45, trying to look 35, with jet-black hair, and clean-shaven, slim. You favourite gear is brown pointy-toe shoes, and casual trousers. Jeans, sometimes, but they're always, but always clean. 

You've been married at least twice, but now the women in your circle of acquaintances are beginning to become wary. You need female company, and don't fit in well with other males. You think that it's because they feel threatened by your attractiveness to the opposite sex. In reality, it's because they think you're a t*sser. 

In an effort to enhance the lives of more ladies, you've bought a large, ostentatious motorhome. Far too big for your needs, it has a sumptuous bedroom area, separate shower. You made sure it was fitted with satellite (for your subscriptions to adult channels) and a DVD player (for when even the satellite channels switch off). You are planning to take a trip to Switzerland, but you're now getting worried about your van's ability to survive in lower temperatures, after reading about it on an online motor home forum. 

Gerald

Ok, 
Let us add: 
Afterthought on surviving cold weather, of course it can It has a double floor, you use this to hide lady A when Lady B pay's a surprise visit. tos?????? No never have the need, enough said 
You decide to take a shower to prepare for Lady C, On with the High Karate after shave (this was an xmas present from millionaires Lady D) after being rubbed dry by Lady E. Time for some seductive music. Mmmm what should it be???? My Cherie Amour or My Fair Lady? 

Well Gerald, What do you think so far? 

Steve

Lady C has been found under the floor by Lady G, my what a predicament What can she do? She is madly in love with Stefano and feels she must protect him. In an instant an idea comes to her, she books into a local secluded c&c. Now whilst everyone is asleep she drags the body into the middle of a field. She digs a hole and rolls the body into it, giving it a swift kicking in the ribs before hand. Quickly she fills in the hole and returns to the passion wagon (Stefano's M/H). 
The mobile rings, it is Stefano, he wishes to se me, he wants me to bring the Passion wagon to a local secluded c&c (Have we not been here before?) She arrives and Stefano greets her with a peck on the cheek and a squeeze of her butt... 
I have something to tell you, but first I have something in the M/H I must show you. It is Ok she say's I have already found it and, and, I Love you What exclaims Stefano! You have found the engagement ring I bought for you? (Stefano, married 5 times (not 2) engaged 22 times, multi millionaire (well he would be if he lived in Ethiopia) self confessed womanizer, I think he is also waiting to come out (No chance not when I am him) 
She looks at him Stefano, Stefano, It is ok I know, I have helped you, it is ok now. Stefano thinks (Is this body no 4?) 


Got to go now, that little piece was just for you Babs, oh and also you Trish 

See ya 

Steve

More intrigue, Steve - what happened to Lady F? 

Lady F is actually Fredrico, and knows that Stefano's rampant womanising is just a cover for his real feelings. How should Federico broach the subject with Stefano? Should he just grab his roughly by the shoulders, stare into his soft, blue eyes, and kiss him on the lips, their mouths ... their ... tongues ... hands ... caressing .... 

Or should he just go down the gay bar, as usual? 

At the "Pink Posing Pouch", Fredrico takes up his normal place at the corner of the bar, half-sitting on a stool, sipping at his champagne, when in walks Stefano 

What do you think Stefano will do? Is he there for a reason? Has he wandered in there by mistake? 

Gerald

Stefano walks calmly over to Fredrico, he looks him up and down in a seductive manner Fredrico says Stefano, Yes, says Fredrico. Is that a blush I see on your face? Why, does it show Yes, why are you blushing? I think you alraedy know exclames Fredrico. Oh you mean last night when you tried to kiss me Hey! forget it, I thought I was but maybe not 
Stefano had attended the club whilst investigating for the Barbados secret service (Yes he is white, a cunning ploy be the head of the Barbadion secret service) He was investigating the murder of Lady C, he had spent the night with her when someone knocked on the Passion Wagon door. Quick he said to her hide. 
It was Lady H, she was a real stunner long skinny legs all the way up to her 24" thighs, her [email protected] bust drew your eyes away from her stunning complexion, pale blue eyes, luscious lips and such well groomed hair. At 4ft 5inch it was amazing how she could look like that. 
He spent a passionate night with Lady H, completely forgetting about Lady C. They awoke in the morning and Stefano left Lady H in the Passion Wagon whilst he went to empty the toilet cassette. When he returned Lady H was all a fluster and pecked him on the cheek before leaving in her Bentley way exceeding the c&c speed limit. 
Lady C, Lady C said Stefano. Strange he thought she must have left during the night. 


The plot thickens 
Now I must get back to work 

Steve

Ok Trisha, if you can stand reading it with poor grammar from me and perfection from Gerald, I and maybe he will carry on. 


The phone rings,….. it is Lady H 
Hello my darling Stefano she whimpers down the phone. What is wrong he asks quizzically? I must see you; I have something I must explain to you. Stefano can hear her crying on the other end. Why are you crying and whimpering he asks? I must see you now, meet me at the c&c in 1 hour. I love you and always will she says as she puts down the phone. 
Stefano stands contemplating how he is going to deal with the latest situation. He picks up his keys and makes for the door, the phone rings gain. Hello he says as he picks it up. Stefano it is me Fredrico, I must meet you, it is urgent, meet me at the c&c in 1 hour and slams the phone down. 
Stefano stands looking at the Passion Wagon keys in his hand, what can I do now? I must not let them meet. He frantically tries to ring both of them with no joy. What can I do now he thinks to himself (well, he was on his own) I can not meet them……. He has an Idea…..I know what to do, I will use my Barbados spy kit and go in disguise, he opens the tin of black boot polish and covers himself from head to foot. Now for my hair, he picks up the floor boards to reveal a multitude of spy aids, this wig will do, he places it on his head and adjusts it so as not to look a man covered in black boot polish with a wig on his head. He replaces the boards after picking up a compass. He closes the door and enters the garage to reveal a VW motormobile……it was a first addition 1959 camper van, Stefano kept it in mint condition and never used it unless it was a special occasion. No one who knew Stefano, knew about the van, (I forgot to mention it was kept in a very well camouflaged additional garage at the side of his house) Stefano took off down the road heading for the c&c 


Hope you like it so far 


Steve

Lady H paced up and down, looking at her watch, and sighing. She knew she was early, but she couldn't help it. "That damned Stefano", she whispered, and flicked the cigarette butt into the poorly-kept garden. 

She heard the sound of an engine, and she looked expectantly up the road. She narrowed her eyes, and listened carefully. "This isn't Stefano," she thought. She backed under the canopy over the office, and into the shadows. Her training, even though it was over forty-five years ago now, was deeply embedded, and she flattened herself against the wall. Not for the first time, she cursed her ample bosom, which created curved silhouettes on the ground. 

The engine note changed, and the van slowed down. "Must be a camper coming back late," she thought, as it turned into the entrance. A nice-looking VW camper, in pristine condition, crept forward, and stopped exactly where she stood. She turned her head down, but slowly raised it, as the side window of the van opened. She squinted into the darkened van, and a small circle appeared. The end lit, briiefly, and her body was slammed into the wooden office wall. The gun spat twice more, although death had already visited Lady H. Her inert body slid over the rough planks, and crumpled into the dirt. 

The van door opened, and the man strolled across to the dead woman. One shoe kicked Lady H, twice, and then he stood for a few moments. the sound of an engine racing along the road caused the man to turn, and return to the van. With a final spit into the dirt, the van crept forwards, into the dark and silent c&c. 

Gerald

A pink Cadillac with it's headlights on full beam turned towards the c&c office, funky music blasting out of the eight speakers spread evenly throughout the car. As the car slowed down to look at the slumped body of a heavenly body glistening diamonds caught his eye. Fredrico climbed out of the pink 1947 Cadillac, kept in pristine condition by it's previous owner Stefano. Fredrico walked towards the body his eyes squinting with the glare from the headlights. He put his hand on the diamond necklace and ripped it off her neck, he then grabbed the diamond bracelet and yanked it from her wrist. He walked slowly back to the Cadillac and climbed inside, put it into gear and took off for the exit. 
His mobile rang and a familiar voice on the other end said......... 

Steve

..... "Hi there! You've won a holiday! All you need to do to claim ..." The phone fell silent as Fredrico pressed the red button - hard. He stopped the car. Something was wrong here. Where was Stefano? And why was she here? 

It had been some time since he'd worked with Helena. 'Lady H', she used to call herself. "Stuck up bitch", he cursed, and he climbed out of the car again. He checked her dress. No pockets. He took off her left shoe, and peered inside. He pulled at the corner of the label, and it lifted up, revealing a tiny slip of paper. Tradecraft. Lady H had always been the best, way back in Barbados when they first worked together. Reliable. A stickler for the rules. He turned the paper over. It was blank, at least to the human eye. To read her latest report, he'd have to take it back to his apartment, where he kept suitable equipment. 

He listened carefully. No sound. Nothing. A whisper of white noise from the traffic on the motorway a few miles distant. He looked back at the crumpled body in front of him. What the hell was she doing here? And on some sort of mission, too? 

He ripped her dress a bit, making it look like a mugging or robbery, and slipped back into the old Caddy. He guessed that Stefano would be along soon, as invited, and he didn't want to be here when he found the body. He selected "drive", and oozed out of the car park, and headed towards the motorway. 

Gerald

His phone rang again......It was Lady H 

Hi Fredrico I saw what you did, I got your number from Stephano’s address book, I know you have eyes for him, I have seen the way you look at him….your lips pout whenever you see him. Who are you said Fredrico? You do know me, she replied (It was Lady H, she was an under cover spy for the Barbadian spy net work, unknown to her or Stephano they both belonged to the same spy network, she had paid a stooge to take her place for the meeting with Stephano.) I saw you take the diamonds, if you do not do as I say I will contact the police. Who was driving the VW motor home? What VW said Fredrico? The one that passed you on the road as you arrived she said. I do not know he said in a very reserved manner. 
Why was you at the c&c she said? That is private, why were you at the c&c said Fredrico? I needed to see someone urgent and arranged to meet them. Strange she thought! He knows Stephano the same as me and he arrived at the same time as me. 
Suddenly she turned as a branch was broken in the bushes behind her, who is that she asked? Splut, splut she heard, that was the last thing she did hear as her body crumpled to the floor. Fredrico hid in the shadows, his heart beating faster and faster. He then heard the clunk of a car door closing and the sound of an engine heading away from that spot. 

Steve

This is not good thought Fredrico, what should I do next? He looked at the note taken from the shoe yet again. Is this correct or is it just a load of old rubbish (no silly how can it be rubbish it was in the shoe not under it) I must get back and analyze it. His phone rang, Hello this is Barbadaphone we can offer you a half price mobile, ½ price rental for 6mths, 5000 free text………Stop right now said Fredrico…. shove the phone right up your …. and don’t stop until you start enjoying it. I must get back and decipher this note. 
He arrived back at his apartment a lot later than anticipated, he had to go on Britain’s biggest car park on the way back, anyway 5 hrs later he arrived home. He went straight to his Barbadian spy kit hideaway, no not the cookie jar…that was for small spy stuff. He released the catch from the collar around the toilet neck and lifted the toilet pan out of the way, water gushed out of the pipe and onto the floor. Damn I must find a better hiding place he thought. He pressed the button that releases the catch that is holding back the hidden ceiling leading to the trap door to the roof (Phew got out of breath a bit then) Crash!!!! Bang!!!! Ouch!!!!! I must remember to duck the next time I press that button. He opened the trap door and the ladder which was not secured properly came crashing down onto his shoulder Ouch…..that hurt he said as he tried to rub his head and shoulders to alleviate the pain. (Mmmm head & shoulders? Sounds familiar) He took out the stick of charcoal and began to rub the paper with it……you have won a holiday …..WHAT!!!!!! Ooppsss wrong side……Beware of your fellow beings, H is the key, A lady not to me. Shot Pane….. 
Shot Pane????? He looked at it again ….Is this telling me that I need to beware of Lady H? What is Shot Pane??? Ahhhh I will be shot by Lady H and will feel the pane (pain). 
Well it is too late now she can not harm me, she is dead (or could she have used another stooge?) Unknown to Fredrico the message was telling him something more 
Shot Pane……Yep it is an anagram of Stephano……….

Steve


----------



## 94055

Stephano walked into the Pink Posing Pouch expecting to find Fredrico, he scoured every corner without making it obvious….He learnt this at the Barbadian spy school. …………………….Not really he just looked around and could not see him.
He continued towards the bar and sat on Fredrico’s favourite stool. A large B&C fast he said to the bartender, no soone than glass was paced in front of him he lifted it to his chapped lips took a small sip and then necked it all, another please he said. His eye was drawn towards the door…a smartly dressed 45yr old male was standing with a voluptuous six foot blond, with dazzling blue eyes a low cut dress showing her well formed breasts, an hour glass figure and she could have been no more than 22yrs old.
(I was going to say the man was standing next to a mirror but got carried away) Stephano thought to himself….I know that face ….I have been very close to it, in fact so close that we touched noses. I have smelt that breath and I would never forget it. I n fact we were so close lips nearly touched. Yes it was HIM (now who thought I was going to say HER?) It was Geraldo!!! I ran into him during another mission.
Stephano was not only in the Barbadian secret service he was also a:
British spy, Canadian mountie (spy dept) Irish spy, Russian spy, Indonesian spy, Oh and an FBI agent (spy dept)
Stephano took another sip and then walked towards Geraldo (He thought to himself, I will have her off him before the night is through.


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Still on top form I see then Steve :lol: 

Mayhem Motorhome Madness Murder

OR

Motorhome Madness, Mayhem, Murder.

OR

Stefano & Geraldo get it together!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Geraldo stood, cigarette in extra-long holder, his cravat tied in the special Hornblower family knot. His white jacket appeared to be slung carelessly, but actually, carefully, over one shoulder. His silk short, tailored, of course, phosphoresced in the lights from the bar. Dark trousers, with razor-sharp creases adroned his long, slim legs. His aligator skin shoes were highly polished - the whole ensemble was the epitomy of 'dapper'.

"Well, if it isn't Stefano," Geraldo called, and bloew smoke rings towards the ceiling. "You still driving around in that campervan?"

Stefano frowned. "It's not a campervan - it's a motorhome."

"Whatever." Another smoke ring floated upwards. "You travellers all look the same to me. Have you met my wife? No? Too bad. Anyway, we must be heading for the bar. Having the soft top down on the Ferrari is such good fun, but it does make one gasping for a snifter. Glad to see you're not stuck up in some jail somewhere. Come, Lady Jemima. Let's see what the barman chappie's got for us tonight."

As he passed Stefano, he blew smoke into his face, leaned over, and whispered "keep out of my f***ing way, all right? If I see you anywhere near me or my wife again, your knees will be burger meat." He started to move away. "See you, Stefano, Pip pip!" and slapped him on the shoulder.

As Geraldo moved away, Stefano shouted sfter him: "You know Lady H is dead, don't you?"

The bar went quiet, all conversation stopped, and the barman turned the jukebox down. Geraldo whirled around, his face like thunder, a look of pure venom in his eyes. Staring at Stefano, he said: "You're a dead man, Stefano. You will breathe your last before the night is through."

With that, he strolled towards the bar, waving to a number of people as he weaved his way through the crowd. Suddenly, the was a shot, and then two more, and Geraldo stumbled, and fell forwards, arms spread wide. 

Someone screamed.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

I was not going to write all this again  so:
What, what…what happened asked Geraldo? It is ok darling said DICTONIA 8) you fainted, you kept saying not that Stephano, not again….you then mumbled and screamed….I have been shot, I have been shot….then you came around. (Phew got out of that one I think?) 8) 

Anyone that knew Stephano was well aware that if he wants something he gets it, no one crosses him; many have tried and have not been seen again. 8) 
Stephano called over the manager, get someone to amuse this guy I don’t care what it takes or what it costs, you owe me. Bob the manager was an ex builder (Yep Bob the Builder) He owed Stephano big time, he was being threatened by the Triads and Stephano got the Russian mafia to just wipe them all away. The Triads were never heard of again. The new china house emporium was an everlasting weight on all of them.(if you know what I mean) 8O 
Bob went over to Geraldo and introduced himself, hi I am Bob he said, you are my guest and the night is on me. Bob sat in-between Geraldo and the girl, he called over his wife Sally, come and sit with us dear, sit here next to…..Oh sorry I did not catch your name he said to the girl. I am Dictonia she said, my, that is an unusual name said Sally. (I can do it) Bob grabbed Geraldo by the arm and ushered him away from the women. Come with me he said tonight is your night. They walked through a door at the side of the bar passing one of the ugliest doormen you have ever seen. (details later maybe, back to the juicy bit) they carried on down a corridor turned left and entered a room, wow what a room, it was large and decorated just like a harem.

Meanwhile Sally had introduced Dictonia to Stephano and left them alone to talk, do you like men to be direct asked Stephano? Why yes she said, I would not have it any other way. Ok then do you want to have a - - - with me? Why yes that would be lovely, it is something I really enjoy and very rarely have it when I am with Geraldo.
Stephano thought to himself….I am going to enjoy this night. He called over the waiter and asked for a - - -. (Yes a B&C for both of them, what else did you think it was?)

Gerald, Geraldo & Stephano are in no way going to die until the year dot. 8O Stop trying to kill him already :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve & Gerald, hurry up please, I can't wait for the next enthralling episode. What do you say Trish?


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeh Babs, wow, aren't they amazing :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Stefano & Geraldo get it together!!


Erm? I hope you are not saying what I think your saying  8O :lol: :lol:

Keep the titles coming

Steve

ps
Sorry Babs, have to slow down not speed up, I have never typed so much in my life. I could do with a typist while I dictated, someone as quick as Gerald. I wonder if Dictonia can type? 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hello, Hello, Anyone here?
Nope! Ok goodnight all

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Soz, everyone. Been out tonight, and just had to watch the end of the appalling William Wallace thing. I didn't know all Scotsmen were savages 8O



stevercar said:


> (Phew got out of that one I think?)


No, Steve. Rule no. 1 - never ever ever do the "then I woke up, and it was all a dream" thing. :roll: Bullet-proof best? No?

Anyway ...

Geraldo looked around the room, decorated just like a harem. He noted the faded red velvet curtains, the threadbare carpet, the mirrors on the ceiling ... tacky, tacky, tacky. Bob, if that was his real name, had left him, and sultry music filtered through from hidden speakers. He sat down on the bed, and a panel in the wall slid open. Through it came a woman, heavily-veiled, with a scarf across her face. Geraldo shook his head, and then looked again. Something about those eyes ... they looked so familiar.

The woman danced seductively around the room, some of it even in time with the music, and Geraldo watched with disinterest. The woman began a dance of the seven veils, clicking castanets almost in time with the music, and she shuffled and shimmied across to him.

"Do you like what you see?" Bob asked.

In an instant, Geraldo slipped the 200 mm hunting knife from its sheath inside his jacket, and with a sweeping motion of his arm, drew the razor-sharp blade across the man's neck. As he fell to the floor, hands clutched to neck to try to stem the flow of blood, Geraldo dropped to one knee, and whispered to Bob:

"Jefferson. I recognised you immediately. Did you think I'd forget all about you, and what did to me and my pet poodle all those years ago? He still can't walk straight, you know, and I've got a scar where there is no right to have a scar. But I'm not letting you interfere with my plans for this dump, and those cretins, Stephano and Frederico."

He laid the point of the knife against the man's Adam's apple. "Anything to say, Jefferson?" Without waiting for an answer, Geraldo leaned forward, and the man's life was over. He slipped a small walkie-talkie out of his pocket, and press the "SPEAK" button.

"You know who this is. The action starts NOW!"

Gerald

P.S. Another dead body (goodee), and more intrigue.


----------



## 94055

Geraldo woke, he was dreaming.........only kidding :lol: :lol: 

Geraldo was an owner of a large RV with an open back to drive his smart car into, it was such a large vehicle for such a small man. He was a very nasty man and at 5ft 2inchs he suprised a lot of people. He was a loner and could never keep a woman, he had to buy there services. Mind you he loved dogs and he had quite a few, his favourite was a poodle. It had been castrated by Bob and walked with a sort of hop. Bob had also tried to castrate Geraldo but failed due to the speedy reaction of Geraldo's alstation. It bit Bob just at the right time and Geraldo was lucky to escape with a scar. It was the end for the dog though! Sally was with Bob when it happened and shot the dog between the eyes, she rushed over to tend to Bob which gave Geraldo a chance to escape.

Stephano was still with Dictonia in the bar unaware what was happening in the rear of the club. He was enjoying himself and was not interested due to the stunning company he had. He was winning over this stunner with his charm and sophistication, Dictonia was smitten, he had won her over it had not took much after all. He knew he could make his move anytime now, Dictonia slipped him a piece of paper, call me please she pleaded I am not what you think; I have never slept with a client I am only an escort. I would never have sex for payment. In fact I have had enough of it and I am not going to do it anymore, with that she stood up bent down and gave Stephano a teasing kiss on the lips. Call me she said as she walked towards the door, Stephano stood up and escorted her to a taxi passing the kiosk on the way, he went behind the counter and gave her a parcel; please wear this at all times I will call you later. With that the taxi sped off into the night.

What was the commotion going on inside? Stephano knew from experience that all was not right. He slipped out of the front door and turned the corner heading for the back doors. He stopped in the shadows just in time as there was a screeching of tyres coming from the front and rear. He could just see some of the faces getting out of the cars. It was Keith (Mr RV as he was known to anyone who crossed his path) This could get ugly Stephano thought but he wanted to help his friend Bob who Managed the club incognito for Stephano, yes Stephano owned the club and many others, but this was a hidden secret and known only to a selected few. He was just about to make a move towards the rear when Sally came running out screaming Bob is dead, Bob is dead they have killed him. As she reached the cars parked at the rear MrRV grabbed her and slipped the six in knife right into her heart, she never stood a chance she was gone.


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, now the boring bit. It's very cold, windy, grey and raining here in Glossop.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Been a good day here, 
windy, which was good for the sailing races I ran, 
chilly, like you would expect in November, 
several glimpses of the sun, which cheered the day up.

No plans for a trip this weekend but may pop along to one of the local beaches tomorrow, depending on the weather.

Is everyone away this weekend do you think - must checkthe other threads :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry - had no time to MHF today  Busy up a big ladder, prepping concrete window sills for filling / painting. It's been a lovely day here, mild until mod afternoon, and I got a lot done before it was DVD time (Mission Impossible 3 (good); Strictly Come Dancing (very good), 14 hours (DVD - poor), then Volcano on TV (always good).

Should really get to bed, but a touch of xenophobia on another thread has made me wide awake 8O 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, milder than of late here, nice bright clear sky. Enjoy your week-end everybody, have fun???


----------



## sallytrafic

crazylady said:


> Good morning folk, milder than of late here, nice bright clear sky. Enjoy your week-end everybody, have fun???


Hi Babs and all

Gorgeous day blue sky mild and where are we?

Well I'm tiling in the bathroom. I hate tiling and its a tiny room just room for me and the bath its hot in here. Hot but not quite this hot: :microwave:

Regards Frank


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi All,

Lovely here too, wind has dropped so not as cool.

I have just painted my garden recliner and am now putting my TomTom onto my computer and then hoping to upgrade some maps.

So nothing exciting but passing the time away.

Have a good day all. :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Hope you all had a nice weekend.
Back to it

Mr RV was a former missionary, sought by a number of countries to help them in there conflicts. It was no good; he had now earned a reputation of a man not to cross. He was Geraldo’s no 2 anything Geraldo wanted he got Mr RV to do, oh and I do mean anything. It is rumoured that he assassinated the king of Botswana just because Geraldo did not like him; Geraldo had never met him or even had any contact with him at all. He just heard one day that he had said I am invincible. This infuriated Geraldo, no one knows why. Anyway that was it Geraldo called Mr RV and asked him to sort him out.
Mr RV was the king of RVing in this country, his RV was better than anyone’s; if you could buy anything for an RV then he bought it. It is believed he had earned millions working for Geraldo. It is rumoured he earns 50% of all dealings done by Geraldo.

Stephano knew this was it, this gang war had been getting close to boiling for quite some time. This was it, could this be the end of Stephano or Geraldo if it kicks off? Now Stephano was a very hard man is his own right but he was not stupid, he knew that if the war started it would be a very hard ending to predict. Both men had equal strengths; both had the same number of men with equal standings. All it took was a call to Franco that would be it, no turning back. Franco was Stephano’s no two. He was the hardest man on the planet, nothing or nobody scared him. He had a run in with the mafia in Italy, he killed that many of the Mafia gang they called a truce, well to be honest the Mafia boss Fartinono called Franco and said to him Ok you let us control Italy and you can have the rest of the world. Franco said no, Fartinono had to give him £10,000,000 as well. He also warned (Have you sussed the name yet? 
Fart i no no) Fartinono that if he ever crossed him again that would be it, goodbye no second chance.


----------



## 94055

By the way has anyone got a title yet?

Bed soon so good night all. Monday comes too quickly 8O 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it started off here with a blue sky, sun coming up. Now it's back to grey clouds, rain's just started and windy. Oh well, it was nice while it lasted. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, all. Actually, it's afternoon now.

I've had a bad morning :evil: I've had to do lots of silly work-type things, which got in the way of important stuff. And Saturday / Sunday I spent most of both days up a ladder, fixing my front window sills, which are concrete with peeling paint which has allowed rain in and has caused parts of the sill to go soft which means I've had to scrape the paint off and dig the soft concrete out and then fill it with cement-based filler which is all right but buying ready-mixed is waaaay to expensive so you have to mix it yourself but you can't mix up too much at once because it goes hard and crumbly which means you can't fill in the holes and cracks properly which means that you have to go up the ladder, go fill fill fill, and then go down the ladder, pour some pwder, carfeully mix it so it doesn't go too runny, and then climb up the ladder again, and go fill fill fill. Repeat ad nauseum.

That's why I haven't been on MHF much this weekend  

Anyway, silly work stuff notwithstanding, I'm back. Looks like I gotta write some more of the story. :roll: Sorry to have let you down, Steve.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
No probs Gerald, I have been busy myself 8O Our M/h is back  More on other thread.

I will do some more of the story myself latter.
So what about this title then all?

Steve


----------



## 94055

Geraldo was a strange man at times, but he was also level headed A lot of his gang asked him for advise and to be pointed in the right direction. Obviously this was related to a sinister gang, this did not stop Geraldo from helping his members when they came upon hard times or found themselves in an awkward situation. Well Geraldo was a great MODERATOR and he did this in a fair but strict manner. He would never interfere unless he had to and then sorted it out so swiftly you would question had it really happened 8O 
But be warned never cross him OR ELSE 8O :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

What a busy day. And I had to do some work in amongst the important stuff :roll: 

To continue ...

Geraldo looked out of the window, and watched Stephano and Dictonia, and smiled when Dictonia took the parcel from Stephano. Swivelling his head to the right, Geraldo just caught a tiny flash of light, and the swelling redness (  ) of a cigarette being drawn heavily. Out of the shadows, Keith (or Mr RV as he liked to call himself) leaned forward, saw Geraldo, and nodded, slowly. Good. The packages had been switched. Keith then walked quickly to the car, and raced off.

Geraldo turned to look at Stephano again, smiling as he walked back towards the club. Just then, that bitch Sally came out, screaming. Geraldo smiled. "That idiot Stephano won't know which way to turn", he thought.

In the middle distance, there was a flash, and a split second later, a huge explosion rattled the window frames. Geraldo watched Stephano stop, turn round, and look towards the explosion. He stood in the middle of the road, mouth open.

Geraldo pulled a small cigar from his pocket, a rare treat, and lit it, all the while watching Stephano in the street below. He watched as he raised his arms, helplessly, then hurriedly grab a mobile phone from his trouser pocket, and stab the buttons. After a second, Geraldo's mobile began to ring.

He pressed the "answer" button.

"Hello, Stephano."

"You ... you ... what ....?"

"Lost for words, Stephano? Well, just listen. You've seen tonight a small fraction of what I can do to you. A very small fraction. So there's a way to stop all this, you know. And it's very easy. All you have to do ...." His words were cut short. Geraldo felt the cold steel of a gun barrel pushed into the nape of his neck.

"Give me the phone, Geraldo," said Franco.



Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's nice here today, blue skies with a few clouds. It's quite mild for this time of year. (hope it holds out) :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Babs and everyone. Grey and cloudy here  although it's pleasantly mild. Cycled today, so hoping for no rain :? 

Today's 'personal happiness' rating: 7/10. Pretty good.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gearaldo, you stupid, stupid man, do you think I am stupid? The time is up for you now. All you had planned was known to me, the explosion, the swopping of the parcel, in fact all of it except Bob 8O You never mentioned anything about killing him. Geraldo said, Ah so you have a mole in my gang 8O I should have known better. Franco said, It is ok now the parcel was swopped but then swopped again, the windows and explosion are only superficial and soon fixed. In fact If I thought you were going to be so dumb I wouldn't have bothered. I thought it would be a lot harder to catch you than it has been. Franco put a very fine razor wire around Gerald's neck, if any of your lot tries anything you are a gonner, one little slip and this wire will cut off your head, now walk towards the club.

Dictonia was unaware of what had gone on, all she knew was the Taxi driver told her to swop parcels and as they went around the corner to jump out and get into the next taxi, as she did this another girl of the same build climbed into her seat. Her phone rang, Hi it is Franco, you do not know me I am a friend of Stephano's, he told me to make sure you are safe and to take you to.............

Stephano knew nothing of Franco,Franco's plan until he arrived at the Kiosk whilst escorting Dictonia to her taxi. Franco said to him, go around the side slowly and be ready, no time to explain.
Stephano was not happy, his friend Bob and his wife Sally had worked for him for a long time, in fact he was the first club manager and a very good one at that.

Keith had sped off after the taxi which had just turned the corner at the end of the road when he sped off. He was following it for more than half an hour, this is not right he thought :!: He forced the taxi to pull over at the side of the road, he climbed out of the drivers seat and walked up to the taxi driver gun drawn........


----------



## Rapide561

*DAYS LEFT*

Hi

Only 21 more days left as a house owner then off to Italy to meet Geraldo and co!

Rapide


----------



## klubnomad

Morning all, looks like I am the first one up.

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> Morning all, looks like I am the first one up.


Yes indeed, Dave. Thanks for being so quiet earlier on, so the rest of us could have a lie in.

Lovely day here in the smoke. Sunny and mild. And only need to shout at one car driver on the way in this morning. Good going!

Today's 'personal happiness' rating: 7.5/10. Pretty good (indeed).

Gerald


----------



## artona

lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in lie in

Moderators don't do lie ins :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Moderators don't do lie ins :lol:


NOW you tell me :evil: :evil: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Dismal today - that's me and the weather  

Will play with Photoshop today, lots to learn, shame I didn't make the Photo Meet  

Best go for a beach stroll too, that will brighten the spirits


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, Up untill about half an hour ago it was bright & sunny. It look as if the rain clouds are coming now, but it's still very mild though.


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all. :lol: 

Raining hard now with strong wind.
Went for a walk on the beach, lovely - if I had a dog I would have stayed 
much longer  

Hope tomorrow brings something cheerful  

Had a good day at work everyone :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, the rain hasn't arrived so far, just got dark. :roll: The winds quite strong now.


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Crap weather

Steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stevercar said:


> Hi all,
> Crap weather
> 
> Steve


Say it like it is Steve :lol: same here by the way 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Hope tomorrow brings something cheerful


You know it will, Tricia - ME! :wink:

Dunno about the weather - I've been too busy trying to find more reality TV programs to watch :roll:

And what about the lads, eh? Lacklustre performance again or what? With Robinson's "shall I come for the ball, or shan't I come for the ball?" tactics, and Joe Cole falling over every time the wind blew, and of course MacLaren's continuing with the Swede's impressive tactics of playing strikers out of position - Andy Johnson, first on the right wing and then inside left, when all he's ever played is a 'straight up the middle centre forward'. Sigh. Sorry.

Isn't it about time we got a MHF football team together?

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Gerald,

I caught the last 10 minutes just before Holland scored, Robinson has been a having a nightmare for England for quite a while...tonight's muck up could see an end to him I think.

MHF verses who though?

Off to bed...nite.

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Nite, Rob.

MHF staff versus members :lol: :lol: 

Or we could play that Out and About bunch. :wink: 

Me off to bed too. 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's grey & gloomy here, as yet no rain. I can't get over how mild it is. :roll:


----------



## 94055

Georgeo walked over towards Franco, well done boss we caught the scum bag, here let me take over I will take him back to the office in the club. Georgeo took hold of the wire andbegan to walk Geraldino towards the club, get a move on make them little legs go faster, move, come 0n, move faster. They reached the hallway leading to the office, Georgeo said to Geraldo "Ok boss If we make good your escape then my cover is blown, I will not be able to gain any more info for us and I will have a price on my head. It is your choice boss but you better make it quick. OK, OK he shouted let's get out of here, we need to be quick. Geraldino kept the wire around his neck and led him towards the rear of the club. Hey, I thought you was going tothe office said one of the doormen? Change of plan I have got to take him to the Passion Wagon. Georgeo drew a gun and told Geraldino to get in the drivers seat and drive., they headed away from the club heading south, as soon as they were out of sight the gun was put away and they changed direction to Northwest, that was were Keith had parked his RV.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Dull here  

At least it is Thursday, another weekend will soon be here - best start making plans to make the most of the two days :wink: 

Who's going where :?:


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Nice afternoon here 8O Well Ok it's not raining at least.

Gerald,
You seem to be tied up with your new Mod job 8O Is this the end for Motorhoming Mayhem the never ending story, or is it actualy the end?  What do you lot think? Do we need a petition? We want our Gerald back,We want our Gerald back,We want our Gerald back 8O 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor Gerald, so many demands on his time, what it is to be in demand :roll: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> We want our Gerald back,We want our Gerald back,We want our Gerald back 8O


Awww - that's nice 

Actually, the mod bit is taking little of my time - I think they're going easy on me to start. The initiation ceremony was a bit of a problem, and it's taken me a few days to get over it. I'd say more, but you know the mods can censor a_y po__ th_y w_nt to, _nd m_ke itr _nc_mpr_hensibl_

_Post edited by the censorship squad_

I'll get back to it tonight, matey. Have no fear, the story will go on (and on ... and on ...).

Tokks - this weekend it's up the ladder to continue doing the window ledges. Half way there. Then the Excel show on Sunday. Friends coming round Saturday night. So nah, nowt doing.

Ooo - just noticed the time. It's time for a monthly meeting - I'll be able to catch up on my sleep.

Happines factor: only 6/10. Weather's gloomy, and I haven't had much time to MHF today 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

All I can say is I was *taking* someone for a walk, his name was *Michael* 8O 
And I get  
Pull yourself together man you are a Mod now, Oh yeah sorry, carry on as you were. 8O

Ah well it looks like the story continues :lol: 
I think time for more comedy, what do you think? 
I will let Gerald get on with some of the patching together and getting the right people back into the right gang. Will he succeed?
By the way Gerald, Dictonia the Virgin is a Virgin no more, she is not dead, or injured, or lost her voice, she was not wearing a mask and she is not a robot. Oh and just to make sure she is totally 100% female, Beautiful, does not like women, ani...s or any other weird thing you/I can think up. See tonights listing, adults only  ,Gerald you need to bo on station as the Mod censor, I will give you 5mins warning before posting so you are ready  8O  8O

:lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 94055

Hi,
I thought it was about time we saw some of the characteristics of individuals, so here is Geraldo










Steve

ps
Can you see the resemblance?

Dictorina follows shortly maybe?


----------



## Rapide561

*Post*

Hi

Apart from the excitement of the approaching season of goodwill, it is only 18 days til I start fulltiming!

Rusky n Ozzer


----------



## 94055

Oh Ok,
Dictonia










By the way I tried passing her a towel and she ignored me 8O  

Story as promised earlier coming soon

Steve


----------



## 94055

Ok Gerald get ready, here is the 5 min warning, get your mod censor hat on


----------



## geraldandannie

Lucky to get on. Tiscali is very very poor tonight - the connection keeps coming and going, and when it's on, it's very slow. I've managed to connect to our neighbour's over the road (yes, it is protected, and I have the password).

Go on, Steve - do your worst  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Dictonia was a real stunner, she was perfect in every way and if you thought perfection was not achievable then hey you are wrong. How do I know that? Well it is easy; Dictonia is perfection in everyone’s eye. Rubbish I hear you say! What! No way! How can you say perfection in my/her eyes is the same as the next Man/Woman (Ok Woman/Man 8O ) well it is easy she is absolutely out of this world in everyone’s eyes, without fail? You are still saying no way; I have a totally different perception than my other partner/friend or whatever. She is not just beauty personified she has a heart of gold, kind, considerate, non offensive, she will do anything to please and I do mean anything  . (Yes she will even do the dishes or clean the oven) 8O Still not convinced? Well if she is not everything I say and more there is only one person to blame 8O . Believe me 10 out of 10 in everything you could think of to make her a perfect human. (Oh, Ok she can only be a female and not a male, well not in this story, mind you I suppose!!!!!!!! NO) in every way. Still not convinced? Right this is how I prove it: 
You must follow the instructions to the letter, you must not be interrupted and you must concentrate and do as you are told with no deviation whatsoever. Whether you are a male or a female (or even something else?  ) You will be convinced that she is totally 100% in every conceivable way. Ok here goes, close your eyes and place everything else out of your thoughts, think nothing but perfection in every conceivable way imaginable in a female, keep thinking of nothing else. Then when you are certain everything is as best as it could be, you are then having thoughts of Dictonia, no you can not think of your wife/husband/boyfiend/girlfriend or anyone else it can only be Dictonia.

Ok for some this may be different than what you were expecting but I was totally engrossed in describing Dictonia, my you would have been impressed, then: 8O 
What is that you are typing? Slap around the ears, you are not putting that on the forum, clout, another slap. I do not believe you could put that kind of thing on……….. Well I had to change the input rather quickly. :roll: 

Back to the story later



:lol: :lol: 

Now be honest I did have you going?

Steve


:lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

this is the MHF playground Gerald - no moderation needed. Enter at your own risk sort of place :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

I thought the whole place was a playground, Stew? :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

My, That had how many mods watching? Did my posting go through a mod censorship before being published? Only joking :lol: :lol:

Well Gerald, back to the story, no slacking, it must be one addition per day unless you are away 8O

Did anyone watch the crap on Itv? First and last for me.



> Hi
> 
> this is the MHF playground Gerald - no moderation needed. Enter at your own risk sort of place
> 
> stew


Stew, are you the novice mod watchdog? :lol: :lol:

Did I disappoint some of you?


----------



## artona

Hi Steve

Oh Gerald needs no watching  . Can you not see the mods all around you, every second of every day Steve or are our disguises getting really good.

Gerald there are playgounds and then there is this playground :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

artona said:


> Hi Steve
> Can you not see the mods all around you, every second of every day Steve or are our disguises getting really good.
> stew


NO 8O In fact it was a laugh for me to see so much attention 8O :roll:  :lol:



artona said:


> Gerald there are playgounds and then there is this playground :lol:
> stew


This playground? Can you point me in the direction of the slide? I think i need to go to the pit and hide 8O 8O  :lol: :lol:

WHY?

Ask...................................


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> This playground? Can you point me in the direction of the slide? I think i need to go to the pit and hide


I prefer the swings 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Jessie won't mind :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

Stew,
Please read the post again, I would not think you would want Jessica to go down the slide.............into the pit 8O She is such a sweet child and does not deserve to go to such a bad place......................




Steve


----------



## artona

Hi Steve,

Thanks. For some reason I did not see your post, I was saying she did not mind if Gerald hogged the swings  

stew


----------



## 94055

Ermmmm?

Ok


The last person to post here is?

Just a thought?

If mods were doing a correct implication of the given position bestowed upon them then, If I said something which was just on the border of acceptable and would be allowed just but it would mean the thread was locked, then Het I would be The last member to post here is the best ever MHF'S member :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

stevercar said:


> If I said something which was just on the border of acceptable and would be allowed just but it would mean the thread was locked, then Het I would be The last member to post here is the best ever MHF'S member :lol: :lol:


But I'm sure the senior mods would see through your little ruse, and post a reply themselves before locking it. Junior mods (i.e. me) haven't been to the 'thread locking' workshop yet, so I wouldn't know how :?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> stevercar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I said something which was just on the border of acceptable and would be allowed just but it would mean the thread was locked, then Hey I would be The last member to post here is the best ever MHF'S member :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure the senior mods would see through your little ruse, and post a reply themselves before locking it. Junior mods (i.e. me) haven't been to the 'thread locking' workshop yet, so I wouldn't know how :?
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Well i would normaly jump at the chance but  I have a lot of respect for the Mod that started the thread, I think I will go to bed. NITE, NITE Rob,Gerald.
You can all rest easy now 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Nite, Steve. Still having probs with internet  

Gerald


----------



## klubnomad

Well good morning all. I have a lay in and still the first to post on here this morning after having a lay in till 6.30

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

Mornin all,
Gerald, Still having problems with the internet? I remember reading somewhere that you were using a neighbors connection. If that is the case and your connection then works fine, it is not correct in saying your Isp is at fault not your Broadband provider? Or am I missing something, remembering wrongly? Or just woke up and the grey matter is not working correctly?


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, I'm getting later and later coming on this thread, my apologies, I'll try better next time (or tomorrow, whichever comes first). It's a grey day here, not rained yet, give it a chance?
I'm not sure whether I should share this information or not, but I will. I have given up smoking this week, that's NOT the reason I've been late on here either. I guess I've been busy doing other things, can't think what it was either. What's more important than MHF?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,

Good Luck with the no-smoking, you'll be ready for next April's law then  

What brought that on?


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, thanks for the good wishes. What brought it on? I'm been thinking of giving up the ciggies, (again) for a while. 'im indoors has bronchitis and was strongly advised to give up smoking, to support him I've given up as well. It's getting to be more anti-social wherever you go now. Apart from the soaring costs, health wise it'll beneficial for me.


----------



## geraldandannie

crazylady said:


> I'm not sure whether I should share this information or not, but I will. I have given up smoking this week


That's fantastic news, Babs. Well done! 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> That's fantastic news, Babs. Well done!
> Gerald


Calm down Gerald - your taxes will go up if we all pack it in 8O


----------



## Rapide561

*countdown*

16 days to go....


----------



## tokkalosh

*Re: countdown*



Rapide561 said:


> 16 days to go....


And getting colder by the day :lol: :lol:

Have you got everything sorted now then Russ :?:

Living with just the bare essentials :?:

I wonder, if he could speak, what Oscar would say about it all :!:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's a lovely day, blue skies and white clouds and the sun is trying to break through.


----------



## tokkalosh

Forgot to say ..........

Morning all  

The sun is shining, 
The sky is blue,
We've had some hail,
How about you?

Seriously, hailstorm about 9.30 am - clear now though.


----------



## Rapide561

*Moving*

Hi Tricia

Getting sorted but still have lots in the house to get rid of!

ANOTHER car boot on Sunday morning weather permitting.

Oscar is excited I think - I keep telling about long walks around the lake etc

Rusky


----------



## tokkalosh

*Rainbow's end*

Which end to go for :?:

>Rainbow<


----------



## Rapide561

*days to go*

Hi

Counted wrong - it is 18 to go!

RW


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Which end to go for :?:
> 
> >Rainbow<


Neither 8O Nothing at the end


----------



## tokkalosh

stevercar said:


> Neither 8O Nothing at the end


What :!: :!: :!:

No pot of gold :!: :!: :!:

I've been deceived


----------



## 94055

Yep


----------



## crazylady

Morning folks, another nice bright day here in Glossop.
I can't believe you had a hailstorm yesterday Tricia, it was really nice here.


----------



## sallytrafic

crazylady said:


> Morning folks, another nice bright day here in Glossop.
> I can't believe you had a hailstorm yesterday Tricia, it was really nice here.


Hi everybody

Nice here also today and yesterday but as far as this area is concerned forecasts have been all over the place this week.

Regards Frank


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, it's another bright & beautiful day today, sun's shining, and all is well. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello, everybody

Remember me? :? Lovely day yesterday, cycling down to the Excel centre for the show. A bit nippy, autumnal shall we say, but lovely and sunny.

Today is a different matter. Driven in today, since it was very windy and very rainy and very horrible this morning.

It's been a busy weekend again, but back to some sense of normality today.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*counting*

16 days to go...

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: counting*



Rapide561 said:


> 16 days to go...


Not that you're counting or anything :wink:

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

*Re: counting*



gerannpasa said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 days to go...
> 
> 
> 
> Not that you're counting or anything :wink:
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Evening all.

BTW what is th erecord for the longest time on this thread as the last poster I did over 25hrs the other day is this even close to the record?

Regards Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Frank,

Good question, but I have no answer as I am not going through 151 pages to find out…8O I know someone that might though…  

MHS…Rob


----------



## klubnomad

morning all, see I have another lay in - till 6.30 and i'm stil,l the first to post on here this morning. Opps. just seen Sallytraffics post so I am second :lol: 

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Dave and all

Got a couple of minutes before I go to work. What do I do? Watch telly? Read a section of a book? Do some housework? 8O 

Of course not - I squint through dodgy early morning eyes, and check MHF, of course. :roll: 

Weather check: damp, but clear skies. Looks like a nice morning, although I've got a cold coming, so I'm driving today.

Happines factor: 7/10 - average. My head's all woolly, so I can't be bothered to work out how happy I am :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*counting*

Hi

15 days and about three hours to go!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,

Thunderstorms forecast for here today  

Sun in shining at the moment though  

Off down the Sailing club to see what work needs doing - our 'Tuesday gang' meeting. There is always something to do and of course we also find time for coffee :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's horrible here, grey, cool, windy, and raining, in other words, typical weather for Glossop.


----------



## tokkalosh

Weather forecasts - huh :roll: 

They got it wrong - no thunderstorms today. It's drying up nicely now.

If it keeps dry tomorrow I will be more keen to go away, as planned, to Pembrey on Thursday.
Hoping to get some cycling in  
Have been loaned an awning so will have some protection should the unpleasant elements return.  

Will check out clothes and supplies in camper tomorrow - it will be great to get away again 8)


----------



## geraldandannie

Still feeling a bit poorly  (man's cold), so swallowing Strepsils and quaffing Lemsips in an effort to head off the lurgy.

Starting to prepare for Friday morning, when we get the van out to travel to Canterbury after work. It seems like months since we were in the van  

The weather forecast has changed - now heavy rain (and still high winds) for Friday. and heavy showers for Sat'day. Hope they're wrong  

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Last out, first in ...

Good morning!

Bit cloudy but nice blue sky above that. Just about to venture out - don't know about the temperature yet.

Stinking cold this morning. If I don't feel better by lunchtime, I'll come home and go to bed.

Happiness factor: Can't be bothered to work it out. Maybe a 7?

Got details written down to phone Seafrance and book France Rally Ferry. Nice to look forward to.

Hope eveyrone has a nice day.

And don't worry about me, being ill.

No, really, I'll be fine.

Honest.

<sniff>

Gerald :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Everyone say Awh, poor Gerald :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Everyone say Awh, poor Gerald :roll: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Pah! I don't need your sympathy :roll: I'm just debating whether to stay at work, or go home and feel sorry for myself 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Gerald, you ingrate :roll: 

I am genuinely deeply concerned about you - any 'man' illness is such an ordeal for any guy to have to bear - my heartfelt wishes to you for a speedy recovery  












Of course, when Annie catches the cold and it turns into a 'women' illness it will be so much less severe :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*14*

Hi

you've guessed it - 14 days to go!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

*Selling up*

Ooooh, ... excitement Russ 

Did you have the weather to do a car boot sale last weekend??

Should have arranged an open meet in your street, see if you have anything us Motorhomers wanted :wink: :wink:

Have you thought of doing a 'House contents Sale' - Put posters up all around the place and in the local paper - not so bad if it is raining then :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: 14*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> you've guessed it - 14 days to go!
> 
> Russell


To what.....have I missed something :?:

:lol: :lol: MHS...Rob :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Of course, when Annie catches the cold and it turns into a 'women' illness it will be so much less severe :roll: :lol: :lol:


Of course, and she'll make so much more fuss than me. Whereas I, on the other hand, just sit here at home (had a great 'sick' voice to phone into work with first thing), wrapped up, trying to find something to while away the lonely hours on my own 

Oh, and of course, whingeing to my MHF mates :wink:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, nothing to report here apart from, rain, rain and more rain. If course it's windy as well.


----------



## geraldandannie

Over 25 hours on top for me!

Here, it's rain, not rain, rain, not rain.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*On top*



gerannpasa said:


> Over 25 hours on top for me!
> 
> Here, it's rain, not rain, rain, not rain.
> 
> Gerald


Hi

I hope you dont get a bad back after 25 hours on top!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561

*10*

Hi

10 days to go...

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Russell

Is that all? Tomorrow, it'll be single figures! 8O And the back's fine, ta :wink:

Manky weather here today - high winds, and bouts of squally rain  

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's been quite nice today, and no rain either.


----------



## Rapide561

*counting*

Hi

9 days to fulltime vanning!

Russell


----------



## SidT

Its 10pm here, blowing a gale and torrential rain, just like home !!!! :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Yeah, Sid - just like home. Do you have thunder too? We have :wink: 

"Don't know why
There's no sun up in the sky
Stormy weather ...."

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, It's been a really nice day here in Glossop, sun's been shining, very little wind. It was my grandson's Christening today, Joseph Robert, he's my youngest. We had a very nice buffet in the Greek Taverna in Old Glossop.


----------



## Saphire

It is a beautiful day here in northstaffordshire as well, just going for a little walk around the neighbourhood.


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, looking through the window, the sky is blue, and there are a few scattered clouds around. This, after we had hail a little earlier :roll: 

I think we could say it's 'changeable'.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*I'm back*

Evening everyone.

I'm back from Pembrey and despite the rainy weather had a great time.
Amazing thunder storm last night (Sat), woke me up at 3am, and that takes some doing I can tell you :lol:

Went cycling each day and yesterday was the only dry ride. My niece and I cycled through Pembrey park on Friday, in the pouring rain, laughing our heads off - what a sight we must have been.

Went up Pembrey Mountain this morning - beautiful view from the top, smashing picnic area up there but a tad cold today!

Visited Burry Port Harbour, lovely scenery there too - saw two cormorants and a heron down there, pictures later hopefully.

Unfortunately I am a little discontented with the comfort of the campers seating/bed so will start looking into either new cushions or a change of van - need to compile a for and against list I think :roll:

Can hear Shepton Mallet beckoning :lol:

It's good to be back online with MHF :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: I'm back*



tokkalosh said:


> It's good to be back online with MHF :wink:


It's good to have you back again 

Sounds like you had a nice time. And of course you need a new van. You've had that one for positively AGES. Get the catalogues out, surf the websites - there's some great deals on 2006 models at the moment. I can see you piloting a HUGE A-class, or maybe even an RV? G'waaan, you know it makes sense :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*8*

8 more nights to go!

Russell


----------



## crazylady

Good afteernoon folks, it's still bright and sunny here, I wonder how long it will last?

Hi Tricia, glad you had a good time. Go for it and upgrade to a motorhome, you deserve it. I just wish I could get on the first step of ladder of getting a first anything?, in the line of a m/h I mean.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Russ & Oscar,
Nerves must be a bit on edge now then :lol: 
Is the house empty yet??

Hi Babs,
There is so much for and against changing - must start making a list :roll: 
Driving through the lanes yesterday my aerial took a bit of a bashing so it would have been much worse in anything bigger :?

There is a cool one on eBay >dream< but I think it is a bit expensive for me - food for thought tho.


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's been an almost perfect November day, very mild and sunny.


----------



## artona

Hi Babs

very true but see this

stew


----------



## zaskar

artona said:


> Hi Babs
> 
> very true but see this
> 
> stew


which is why we've had to cancell Cloverfields for the second w/e on the trot!!!!! GRRRRRRRRR :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all.

Thunderstorm last night - today sunshine, clouds, rain, sunshine, hailstorm, rain.

Tornado :roll: no problem :roll: it will make for some good photos along the coast :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*countdown*

7 nights to go

In fact, this time next week, home will be Teversal camping site!

Russell


----------



## klubnomad

It's really dark outside

Dave

656


----------



## Minerva

I'm glad this isn't the shout box as it would take years to roll over

Bill


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> There is a cool one on eBay >dream< but I think it is a bit expensive for me - food for thought tho.


Starting bid of £23k?? Wow. It does look smart, though. Even looked at the A/S website to get some details. ** A/S Symbol **. Autosleepers quality, eh? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

The Topaz looks nice, too ** A/S Topaz **. I like the rear bathroom.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> The Topaz looks nice, too ** A/S Topaz **. I like the rear bathroom. Gerald


Yes  
Yes  
Yes


----------



## tokkalosh

And

guess where they have got a secondhand one
>here<
:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> guess where they have got a secondhand one
> >here<
> :lol:


Don't know what that website is, Tricia. My browser automatically rejects it :wink: :lol:

This is an earlier version, and doesn't have the rear bathroom, I think 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Of course, there's always ** this one ** - only £8k for them to convert an existing van. By a van for £4k, and you get a new van for £12k :wink:

AND it's got the nice rear bathroom. 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*countdown*

6 nights to go


----------



## martinc

has to be me!


----------



## tokkalosh

martinc said:


> has to be me!


Maybe so ....... but no longer :lol:

'Tis me now


----------



## Rapide561

*5 nights to go*

Five - yes five!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

Stop it Russ, you're making me nervous :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: 5 nights to go*



Rapide561 said:


> Five - yes five! Russell


Been away from this thread a little while and it's turned into a game of "countdown" :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's blowing a storm outside right now. Glad I'm staying in.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello. Am I in the right thread?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Hello. Am I in the right thread?
> 
> Gerald


Oh yes Gerald, this is the place to be alright :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Oh yes Gerald, this is the place to be alright :roll: :wink:  :lol:


Ah, good. I was hoping it was. I thought I was lost for a while there :?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

It would seem that you have been lost lately Gerald, not seen much of you at all  

What you been up to :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> What you been up to :wink:


Being sensible. Being ill. Being busy at work 

Being designing a perfect camper van conversion 8) Being a web designer who lost a main menu :?

Apart from that - nowt.

Gerald


----------



## takeaflight

This is all very immature, just like my wife, keeps coming into the bathroom and sinking my battleships !!


----------



## tokkalosh

takeaflight said:


> This is all very immature, just like my wife, keeps coming into the bathroom and sinking my battleships !!


Enough, enough thank you Takeaflight 8O

: lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Three nights to go*

3 - yes 3


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Weekend at home for me.  

There is a Christmas Market on at Saundersfoot Harbour, went yesterday with Mum.

Off down the Sailing Club shortly as there is a race on, hope it stays windy with sunshine :wink: 

Babs, how's your withdrawal symptons :?:

Russ - nearly there then :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, It's high winds, but the sun is shining.
My daughter held a birthday party yesterday for Harry, it was on a pirate theme, it was really different, apart from hats & eye patches, she had inflatable parrots, palm trees and treasure chests scattered around her house. She also had a huge palm tree suspended from the ceiling. It will be Harry's 1st birthday on Wednesday, how time flies.

Hi Tricia, I'm coping very well with the none smoking, a lot better than I thought i would.


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Just thought I would come in from the cold, mind you it has been a glorious day up her apart from the wind, must stop eating beans!

Soon be Christmas, been doing shopping but I think we have spent enough now and it is time for a rest.. the shops are getting busier by the day, might limit my purchases to buying online now.


----------



## 101991

NEWS FLASH

ALL FOREIGN IMMIGRANTS AND ASYLUM SEEKERS HAVE BEEN SENT BACK TO THEIR OWN COUNTRY.
( Carlsberg don't do texts, but if they did then they would probably be the best texts in the world )


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, today is pretty much like yesterday, cool, wet and windy. (Sounds just like 'im indoors) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Babs. ANd others. It seems like days since I posted here. But it can't be, surely?

Had BAAAAAD rain this morning, although it looks a bit brighter just now.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Hi
This thread, has it changed?


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> This thread, has it changed?


 :lol: :lol: Not at all. Except we seem to have lost that nuisance, Stevercar. Best keep away from him if you run into him :roll:

Apart from that, same old same old. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> [Apart from that, same old same old. Gerald


Hey, who you calling old :roll: :lol:

Best go get some shut eye now, night all.


----------



## geraldandannie

I was, of course, referring to myself. 8) 

Nites, Tricia

Gerald


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
No definetly slowed down on here, look at the average postings per day recently. Definetly slower...........Mind you, you are all getting older and older. No pun intended Tricia.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello!

Blue skies here, with fluffy white clouds. A bit on the chilly side, though.

Gerald

_Edit: I'm definitely feeling older. Must be the winter  _


----------



## crazylady

Evening folks, same rain & windy weather here, I'm getting fed up with it now, I need the sun. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

Babs,
Click 
>>Here<<

Mornin all

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Took me a while to work this out Steve, SandJ, ah! Steve and Jan, hmmm, I got used to your Stevecar handle.

Hope you are both OK and your van sorted out now.


----------



## 94055

Wake up Peter,
It is Sandj from Corrie :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

That sun you sent Babs is great Steve, shame you cannot get it up into the sky though.

It is dull, wet and windy here today - very depressing weather - I'd look on the bright side ... if I knew where it was :roll: 

Apparently with all this rain in Nov/Dec we should be in for a cold, crisp but dry January and February - perhaps that is the bright side


----------



## 94055

Ah Trish
You mean

>>Here<<

This is a bit better though

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Up here in East Yorkshire it has been very windy all night and morning, the sun has tried to show its face through the clouds recently though!

Having a change this weekend, staying at a hotel for a change, meeting some friends from around the country up at Scalby near Scarborough, be a change from motorhoming eh?

Don't feel like going out today, a day of rest for me and a bit of work on the computer, I wish I got paid for the work I do on my computer, could earn a living.

Got to go to Brownhills next week to sort the new van out ready for January.

And some good news, I have been excused jury duty due to health reasons, so will not have to chase about first week in January now.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

SandJ said:


> Wake up Peter,It is Sandj from Corrie :lol: :lol: Steve


Well, whoever you are what is a corrie? :lol:

Oh, and welcome by the way :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Well, whoever you are what is a corrie?


I know I have not been too well recently, but I also think I am losing it Rob, I don't know who anyone is nowadays, by the way who are you????  :hiding:


----------



## 94055

Corrie 8O 
Ask the missus Rob :roll: :lol: :lol: 


















Just in case
Coronation Street 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the welcome :wink:


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, up at dawn (0700) dark and dismal, off out soon, thought I would come on and wish every one a good day!

Only 16 days to Christmas, got to get a move on and get some presents bought, must get some for family and friends as well!!

Keep well y'all!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Peter and everyone

Just had notification that the first of my christmas shopping has been despatched. For the first time, I've done all of the shopping for Annie's presents online this year. I used to like the excitement of going out, choosing presents, but it doesn't feel like CHristmas yet.

For those looking for presents, may I suggest:

http://www.iwantoneofthose.com/

Even if you don't buy from them, you can get some interesting ideas from the site.

Gerald

Oh, grey and wet today


----------



## Minerva

Sorry I need 10 more points for my 1000

The New Minerva


----------



## Minerva

Without appearing like I'm repeating myself but I think I have achieved 1000

Bill


----------



## tokkalosh

Minerva said:


> Sorry I need 10 more points for my 1000
> 
> The New Minerva


And we all know how important points are :roll: :roll:

We have been neglecting this topic recently ...
Gerannpasa is too busy 'working'
SandJ has gone 'sane'
I have been playing with Avatars and looking for Christmas presents.
Crazylady is busy pampering to her grandson (and 'im indoors of course)
Drummer went 'off'

Come on gang, keep it going :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> SandJ has gone 'sane'


Excuse me!!!!!!!
What is this statement? 8O 
As a former stevercar or insane stevercar or was it a sane stevercar? 
anyway as a new sandj i thought? Why? and then I thought, why? and then I thought, why? by then I was confused, so I thought what is the point? so I thought what is the point? so I thought what is the point?
Then I thought, ahhhh what would stevercar do? I looked at all the possibilities from both of them. after a lot of deliberation I decided.......
stevercar is no more, sane or insane. sandj stayed away for a few day's and was not missed. so sandj decided, we will or we will not. The choice is............................................................................................................................?

So is it the sane or insane?
Is it stevercar or sandj?
I can get ten free posts as a new member for any name that is not subscribed 8O 
Actually I could sign on in disguise and be?
This thread has ??????????
My this grog is good..........


----------



## tokkalosh

Quote .... sandj stayed away for a few day's and was not missed. ... Unquote

That is so not true S.
:thumbleft:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, It's the normal wet and dull day in Glossop, although it has to be said, not too cold. 

Tricia, I'm surprised at you, yes I've been pampering to my grandson, but never to 'im indoors, when did hell freeze over? that's the time he'll get any pampering from me. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Apologies Babs, forgot 'im indoors doesn't deserve pampering :roll: 

It is pouring with rain here now - so glad I took advantage of the sun yesterday - took Mum to a spot overlooking Tenby's South Beach and we had coffee in the camper and just watched the tide come in and the world go by. She was thrilled with just that couple of hours out.
Now, you couldn't do that with a caravan :wink:


----------



## 94055

I don't know Trish, it depends how welcoming your mother is 8O 
In a friendly way before someone jumps on the comment.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Humber-Traveller said:


> I know I have not been too well recently, but I also think I am losing it Rob, I don't know who anyone is nowadays, by the way who are you????  :hiding:


Hope you're feeling better now Peter :wink: You are Peter aren't you ? all too confusing :lol:



Stevercar...oppp's I mean SandJ :lol: said:


> Corrie Ask the missus Rob


No point Steve she wouldn't know :wink: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

What a woman that does not watch Corrie 8O You lucky ........ :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Quote .... sandj stayed away for a few day's and was not missed. ... Unquote 

That is so not true S. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Trish,
No stevercar stayed away :lol: :lol: Not realy though :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandad

Id rather walk through a car wash with my best suit on than watch coronation street!
garndad


----------



## tokkalosh

grandad said:


> Id rather walk through a car wash with my best suit on than watch coronation street!
> garndad


Oh how I agree with you

BUT

I don't have a suit,
I don't like getting wet,
There's no car wash nearby

SO

Guess it will have to be Corrie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I think we may be in the minority about this program  just never appealed to me, nor any other soaps TBH.

MHS..Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, untill it went dark, it's been bright and sunny here in Glossop.

Can I say, I used to watch Coranation street all the time, that was untill I got hooked on MHF and I haven't seen it since.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello! Remember me?

I used to watch Corrie and all that stuff until a little while ago, and now I refuse to watch them because they're just such a waste of time. I used to love them, and knew all the characters, all the storylines, but not no more.

And now we're into "Lost", and we're catching up on the first two series through DVDs from Blockbusters.

Busy day today - approaching Christmas, and everybody wants cards and stuff for concerts, so printer toners keep running out :evil: Don't they know I have important stuff to do? Like MHF? :roll: 

So much for an early night.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Gerald,
Good to hear from you again, have missed you  

Glad to hear you are keeping busy :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Good to hear from you again, have missed you


Aww - that's sweet  Thank you.

Had quite a duff day today, pulling my thinning hair out at stoopid computers. :roll:

Howver, I'm now back in the land of white curvy plastic and fruit with a chunk missing from it, so sanity is once again restored :wink: Cue for PC - versus - MAC rant.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Howver, I'm now back in the land of white curvy plastic and fruit with a chunk missing from it, so sanity is once again restored Cue for PC - versus - MAC rant.


Cue is no clue to me :lol:

Morning all,
Bl..dy windy as 666 this morning, cold as well. Ah well soon be xmas 8O

Steve


----------



## 94055

Same as yesterday, no change.

Steve


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,

Another day today, windy as heck but dry, only a short time to Christmas, then to the New Year meet, then to get the new van.

Not doing much today apart from a bit of work in the office, then maybe go shopping to buy a new lap top.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all. :smilecolros: 
Wet and windy here again, no sunbathing today :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's no different here, cold, wet and windy.


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, Tricia had a massive 33 hours on top there. Well done!

I could say I was steering clear of the thread to give you a chance in the limelight, but I'd be telling porkies (again) :roll: 

Strangely warm down here at the mo' - nothing like Christmas, which is but a week-and-a-bit away  

Still doing lots of long-term plotting and planning here :? 

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*Best ever*

Greetings,

As this thread is getting full now and running short of space, this will be the last post entered so this means I will be the last poster and I will be the best ever.

Please do not reply to this message as it may block the system up.

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Peter, how wrong can you be :lol: :lol: 

Neverrememberit, now what was it he said ......

somewhere else perhaps ........

he said .......

oh, I remember, he asked you guys to stop posting on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> oh, I remember, he asked you guys to stop posting on here :lol: :lol:


Did he? Dunno - I didn't read the thread - it looked really boring :?

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,



> Neverrememberit, now what was it he said ......


Ah! Trish, John said to STOP, STOP, STOP posting now, so this is the last post now, he wanted to have some peace, so this has to be the last post now to respect his wishes!!

So come on folks, dont let him down 

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## artona

Hi

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

But you see guys, the fact of the matter is

John said chaps :roll:

So you see, it is ok for me to post here :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

Thats right Tricia you tell them.

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Stew,

Haven't you got an informal meet you should be hosting :roll: 






Hope all's well with you, Shona and Jessica


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I'll just wait until you're all finished and then make my move :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Motorhomersimpson said:


> I'll just wait until you're all finished and then make my move


I hope you're not holding your breath, Rob ...

Sunny down here in London, but there's definitely a winter chill. Been wrapping presents 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> a winter chill. Been wrapping presents  Gerald


Why, were they too cold :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Why, were they too cold :lol:


 :roll: Silly girl

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, it's been a very pleasant day here in sunny Glossop. Unfortunately it's dark & drizzling, but it is night timeness. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Frosty the cold man  here in Wales :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Nice and warm here, inside of course :lol: 

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

It's been a beautiful day here. Lovely and sunny, although quite chilly outside.

I took a drive up to Walton on the Naze today to 'winterise' our beach hut. It was gorgeous - bright blue skies, calm seas.

Back home, fire lit and christmas tree lights on. Very cosy.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,

Been nice all day, went to Asda at 0945 to make an early start shopping, it was empty, came out at 1030 it was packed.

Tonight it is freezing, the car is white over, so is the van, mind you the van is white anyway!! 

Wonder what the Christmas holiday holds for us in resepct of weather, hope its nice and dry over New Year for the brandy Wharfe meet.


----------



## artona

Hi all

White frost all over here in Hatfield Peveral this morning. Was on an informal meet over the weekend but had to slip away for a ganders on the internet every now and then lol

Gerald, if you are passing by on your way to Walton pop in for a bevvy mate. Here until the 27th when we leave for Brandy Wharf

stew


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

artona said:


> Gerald, if you are passing by on your way to Walton pop in for a bevvy mate. Here until the 27th when we leave for Brandy Wharf stew


Oh...life on the road is so hard :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Gerald, if you are passing by on your way to Walton pop in for a bevvy mate. Here until the 27th when we leave for Brandy Wharf


Hi, Stew

Dunno when we'll be heading back that way. I think I pretty much said goodbye until the spring, now.

Thanks for the invite. Mind you, some of us have to work, you know :wink:

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, it's been grey and foggy all day today.


----------



## 92859

*last person*

Greetings,

S'bin a murky ald day t'day so it has! bin doin some more shoppin, got some nice beef and seafood platter from Sainsbury's, dont go in normally as it usually exepnsive, but both the above was half price today.

One more shopping day to go to get some more fresh stuff then call it a day whilst December 27th to get the provisions for New Year.

:reindeer: :santa: :reindeer: :santa:

Hope ya all enjoying the crisp weather!!


----------



## tokkalosh

The clouds have fallen from the sky today in Pembrokeshire :lol: 

A real winter chill in the air, as you would expect in December.

Youngest son home from Uni now.
Eldest son and girlfriend visiting Friday and Saturday so will have some early celebrations. :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, hope you have a really good time with your sons & partner of the eldest.


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Foggy as he.. this morning and tonight, here in North Yorks.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello.

It's me again, and I'm top again.

Foggy last night, but sunny today. BA cancelling flights, so tomorrow looks bad too.

Had nice time in the chat room quiz tonight.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

come on you redssssssssssssss


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

I have such a lot of family connections 'oop north', I felt quite guilty. I might 'cross the line' next time, if there is a next time.

Don't know if they'd want me. I can type fast.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,

M'nin folks, soon be Christmas, hope Santa Claus can find the house this year, I suppose he will be using a Sat Nav this year as they are so cheap!! maybe once he has found the house he could leave it in my stocking. :santa: :santa: :santa:

Freezing fog again this morning so the flights will be cancelled again, just as well we have a motorhome and not a plane eh? 
:tomcat:

Long day today, Doctors at 1000, optician at 1505, shopping in between, friends for tea, family visiting at 2030, must get through today, then hospital in the morning, then peace for the Christmas weekend.

Keep well y'all!!


----------



## artona

Hi Peter

I guess you are having a quick post before switching on the TV to watch Jeremy :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> guess you are having a quick post before switching on the TV to watch Jeremy


LOL, Missed it Stew, had to go out, perhaps you can enlighten us as to who was on today?


----------



## edd8ok

Well I suppose I will have to post eventually, again, and again, and again and again.
It's the only chance I would ever stand of being the Best ever MHF'er but just for a single moment I will be the Best.................that is until someone else posts.
Maybe this can be my 5 minutes of fame that we all get throughout our life-tme.
Cheersmedears


----------



## 94055

5mins is up 8O


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, speaking of Kyle, I asked my bestest frined Uncle Google about him, and one of the things he said (** here **) was that our old mate Jeremy is now married to the woman who originally won the "On-air marriage" competition (where she married a complete stranger) at BRMB Radio in Birmingham. Read all about Kyle's gambling addiction 8O Read how his first wife had a gay lover in the same room as his daughter 8O There's nowt stranger than folk, eh?

Foggy here, and very chilly. No blue sky today. School is very quiet without kids or teachers 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

whoops too early :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> whoops too early :wink:


Only 20 seconds, Steve. Nothing, between friends.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I wanted Eddy to have his 5mins of fame though 8O Ah well better luck next time :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Roll over boys

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Bump
Why did I listen to you? I rolled over, fell out of bed and banged my head 8O 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops, hope you have a nice soft carpet Steve :wink: 

Foggy still :roll: 

Bristol presumably is clear as they said they were sending people there for flights.

Almost glad I am staying at home for Christmas - feel sorry for those who are actually trying to get home though.


----------



## geraldandannie

Foggy here too. The radio's full of Heathrow and Gatwick news. My daughter flies in to Birmingham tomorrow from Dubai. Hope everything's OK. The flights landed OK yesterday.

Last day of work  

Gerald


----------



## 94969

I'm the last person to post here, and '' hopefully'' will go down in history as the best ever member of MHF’S.

Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year.

Roy and Helen.


----------



## 94055

Roy,
Sorry you ain't :lol: 
Maybe if Helen tries
Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year to you both too. 

Steve


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Needed a few more bits before Christmas from the shops, so popped down to Asda, then popped out again, no cartrs available, no barrows available, no baskets available, hardly any space in the car park, never seen it so full, everybody coming out said don't go inside they are queueing down the isles.

So, went across the road to Lidl's, plenty of parking space, no queues so bought a bit there, then off to Somerfields for some more stuff, then to Iceland for some more stuff, just a few bits Chris said!! we spent over £100 in total Phew!!

Back home now freezer full, fridge full, cupboards full, pockets empty, best of it all we will still have half the stuff left next year.

Tomorrow is day of rest along with Sunday this week ................ now, time for a drink!

:coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, the fog's cleared now, it's now drizzling. Had a call from my daughter this morning, "Don't go to Tesco's it's packed, nobody can move, car parks full." Went 2 hours later, got a parking spot, shopping was easy, missed the crowds. Both my grandsons poorly, got high temperatures, it's such a shame for them. They'll be better soon, I hope. It won't be long till the festive season descends, then it'll be all over by Wednesday. Shops open, gifts returned, throwing out broken toys. Then round two, New Years Eve, more of the same, but this time for big kids. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,

Hope your grandkids recover for Christamas Babs, they must look forward to having Santa visit them.

I know what you mean about shopping, I just hope it is easier on Wednesday when we go and get some food for the New Years eve do.

We are looking forward to having the kids and grandkids down over Christmas, just the look on their little faces makes us happy!

Not long to go! we just hope Santa can find us this year.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening & Merry Christmas everybody. This thread seems to have been forgotten in the excitement of the festive season.


----------



## geraldandannie

Well done for reviving it, Babs.

Had a nice Xmas day, traditional for our household. I've eaten too much, but not drunk enough - there's always tomorrow, mind you. Boxing day sales, anyone?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok, we all know what today is, so I am am not posting on here again today as I just could not be bothered having a fight today 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Been into Tenby to watch the annual swim brrrrr!!

Check out the pictures.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-22008.html


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Tricia Looks cold even from here, looking forward to that sort of temperature, will be a real pleasure after the mid 20's. (I'm trying to convince myself) 
See you soon
Brian


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Brian,
Did you notice Rory and Matt in the rowing boats :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hello everyone, I hope you all had very merry Christmas and here's hoping you have a safe travelling new year  

MHS…Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all,

A pause in the festivities now till the weekend.

Hope you all had a good time with family and friends.

Not been to the sales myself, too much pushing, shoving and queueing :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just been turning the soil over in the front garden.....Now have a bad back, roaring headache (from too much Port last night) and a raging thurst.
Oh well, lets have a beer.  
All the very best to all you out there from all us here in Chorley    

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's really wet & windy today. I have to go shopping for food, I'm really not in the mood, but we have to eat. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning Babs, 
Morning all,

What a change from yesterday, best go out and test my new Storm Umbrella :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Tricia. Am I a bit late joining in?  

Have a good celebration, all those who are  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Now Gerald, I was quite happy sitting up the top there :roll: 

Thought I might make it to the New Year but you had to spoil it for me didn't you :roll: :roll: :wink: 

Oh well, best go out and celebrate then :wink: :wink: 


Happy New Year Gerald and Annie.

Happy New Year everybody :smilecolros:


----------



## 94055

Happy New Year to Everyone :wav: 

:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Morning campers…Hi di Hi…..happy New Year  

MHS…Rob


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I hope everybody enjoyed their New Year celebration. For the first time ever, I didn't stay up and welcome the new year in. It was the first time we didn't go out, or have friends or family stay over, so it was very quiet & seemed pointless staying up.


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all 

I stayed up on New Years Eve, there were fireworks in Saundersfoot at midnight, a brilliant display.
Then on New Years Day the annual swim took place at 11.30am and at 2.30 the Sailing Club ran a race so it was a pretty full day.

So, now back to 'normal' ..... whatever that is :lol: [/url]


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> So, now back to 'normal' ..... whatever that is :lol:


I suppose 'normal' is up early, work, back home, cook tea, a bit of telly and MHF, and bed, and then it's up early, .... Can't understand why anyone would want to give it all up to live in a motorhome full time :roll:

By the way, Celebrity Big Brother starts tonight, C4, 8pm!!!!

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Hi Gerald, what's Celebrity Big Brother? I've not seen Big Brother never mind the celebrity version. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Babs

Celebrity Big Brother is Big Brother - with celebrities! At the moment, everyone's nicey-nice, and even Donny (who arrived in the house off his skull) is getting the "he's a good kid, really" treatment. Leo Sayer is annoyingly cheerful, although he seems to be putting himself forward as the 'voice of the house'. Jermaine Jackson seems out of it, sometimes.

Jade Goody has re-entered the house with her boyfriend and her mum., which will stir things up a bit, I hope.

You should watch it - if you like people watching.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Just to say Hello and still about, well sometimes :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello, Steve.

Just saying hello. Which I did. Farewell, Donny (CBB) - can't say I blame him. Who'd want to be a servant to Jade Goody and her mum?

What a miserable day today. Lots of rain - you know, that vertical stair rods type of rain. Annie it plotting a walk around Maldon tomorrow. 8O 

Cripes! Is it really past 2 o'clock? Maybe I should go to bed :? 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's never stopped raining here. I can't wait for the better weather to arrive.
Hi Gerald, I think I'll leave C.B.B. alone, I think judging by the comments I've heard, I'll stay on here thanks.


----------



## badger

Hi all.................look I'm top of the list again..............I really can't beleive all this Cr*p celebrity stuff on the box............and the latest rubbish is on at the Mo (Im not watching it honest) that soapstar superslag thingy........what a load of cr*p why cant someone write decent TV programmes any more.........Sorry I had a rant them.....  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I tend agree Badger, not sure I could have put it as eloquently as you  Each to their own though, after all, we're all different  

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Well, look who's top again :wink: 

CBB? Always entertaining  

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,



> Well, look who's top again


Er, well, I think you are mistaken Gerald, tis me again, yes I am back again, long weekend at Brownhills    , report elswhere when I get around to writing it.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's been rain, rain & more rain in Glossop. According to the weather forecast, it's surposed to be better weather tomorrow, we'll see? I'll let you know. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## klubnomad

www.sandissiestavista.com

Top :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Looking forward to Shepton at the weekend  

Top Top Top :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt

No your not


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Tony, why don't you go and Hunt :lol: :lol:


----------



## TonyHunt

Dont feel like it right now.


----------



## tokkalosh

Fair enough, I'll leave you up top then




Ooops :lol:


----------



## 101965

so is it me now :?:


----------



## geraldandannie

nomad76 said:


> so is it me now :?:


Errr ... no it isn't. Soz 

Very windy here. Driving to work at the mo, what with the wind (weather, not me) and the rain.

Still, summer's just around the corner 

Gerald


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, weather update: It wasn't a bad day at all, (apart from a couple of showers). One was quite heavy with hailstones, that was the one I happened to get caught in. (typical) :roll: It's not been too cold though.


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> Driving to work at the mo, Gerald


This concerned me somewhat 8O shouldn't your hands be on the wheel and your eyes on the road :roll: or is your vehicle run by computer :?


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

M'nin folks, wet, wild and windy here, was going to do some work on the new motorhome today but I think it can wait for the moment, need some rest.

Looking forward to personalising the beast but not looking forward to the expense, I need a microwave but the cheapest compact unit that will fit is £69.99, 10" high x 12.5" deep.

Keep well and enjoy the coming season, when it gets here!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> gerannpasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving to work at the mo, Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> This concerned me somewhat 8O shouldn't your hands be on the wheel and your eyes on the road :roll: or is your vehicle run by computer :?
Click to expand...

Yes Tricia I wondered that myself, I'm sure Gerald has a very good explanation though 

Hi Peter,

Have fun, spending money is what motorhomeing is all about...just kidding :lol:, well maybe.

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

If a boat is ....

A hole in the water, surrounded by wood, into which one pours money

what is a motorhome :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's been very windy & rainy all day. The Woodhead Pass was closed this morning it was so severe. (That's very close to me). Has anybody suffered in todays terrible conditions?


----------



## klubnomad

I lost an hour due to traffic on a trip from Milton Keynes to Babraham

Dave

656


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's not been bad at all today weather wise here in Glossop, a big change from yesterday


----------



## dealgan

so is this a thread of just random thoughts, or am I missing the point ?


----------



## crazylady

Hi dealgan, you got it right first time. :roll:


----------



## dealgan

so i can just post things like how stormy it is .. I was afraid to take the m/h to the delaers for the tv fitting ?


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> so i can just post things like how stormy it is


In a nutshell dealgan thats about it, although when it is sunny you can also say "it is sunny" or if you are having a crap day, you can say so!!

Hope you enjoy the forum, but bear in mind that some members have been known to say some sensible things, now let me think??????????? who was that??

Well, today up here in the North East it is very strong winds and sounds bleak, spent today shopping for motohome parts and came back broke again! :-(

Hope it is better weather tomorrow so that I can get some small jobs done on the van.

Kepp well y'all.


----------



## Drummer

dealgan said:


> so is this a thread of just random thoughts, or am I missing the point ?


I'm really concerned you actually thought of looking for a point!

You sure have the wrong thread for that.


----------



## geraldandannie

dealgan said:


> so i can just post things like how stormy it is .. I was afraid to take the m/h to the delaers for the tv fitting ?


Glad to see you've got the idea - in fact, your post could almost be too interesting to feature on here :?

The wind's picking up again down here in tropical London. My car passed its MOT this morning - phew.

Gerald


----------



## dealgan

just fed the kids, and had a fish finger sandwich myself. Delicious !


----------



## geraldandannie

dealgan said:


> just fed the kids, and had a fish finger sandwich myself. Delicious !


Cor!  One of my favourite snacks - especially when I make it with toast instead of bread. Bit of salt (don't tell Annie), pepper and a touch of vinegar. It's making me feel hungry.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

The fish finger sandwich is a favourite of mine too, a layer of Heinz Ketchup on mine please  

Drizzling here but not too windy. Storm coming in according to forecast.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, It's getting quite breezy here now, tomorrow is surposed to be much worse. Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Babs and everyone

Same here about the storm due. Is -- this -- the storm, heading north east from the Azores and the Bay of Biscay? :?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Forecast here for winds increasing to 37mph by mid-day tomorrow.

That should blow some cobwebs away :lol:


----------



## 94055

What a day 8O 
Now I am driving along and signs are flashing Hgv leave motorway. Did they? NO!!!!! Guess what 4 Hgv's overturned on way home. 1+1/4hr journey took 4hrs. Why? HGV.................

Moan over.........................................

Evening all.

Steve


----------



## 96105

hi just GOT home in time home to watch big brother :lol: :lol: 

NOT.................. :x :roll: 

RAY


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Sorry to read of the delays Steve, travelling in these conditions are bad.

Ray...you're are a secret BB watcher aren't you :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

Big Brother..................Oh God...........why,why,why,why would anyone want to watch that drivel........and the live late at night bits well.........Ill tell you what, for a small fee I will provide you with a stool, a torch and a gasmask and you can watck *me* sleep. 8O


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> gasmask and you can watch me sleep.


 :lol: eat too many curries then badger :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

BB? Quality programming  

To deal with these sort of people, you have to understand them.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> BB? Quality programming  To deal with these sort of people, you have to understand them.Gerald


..... and be like them :?


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon, after the snow yesterday, it's been a bright sunny day, but freezing. Not a lot of snow has melted, as it's so cold, the footpaths & ungritted roads are treacherous. The kids love it, loads out on the sledges now. (Like my granddaugher)


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I was the last yesterday, and first today to add to this forum, what's going on? Anyway, it's still been cold here to day -1 and getting colder. No more snow yet.!


----------



## tokkalosh

Everyone's got too serious since the New Year Babs :roll:

No snow here but very cold and crisp, lovely winter weather with sunshine this morning.

It was minus.5 degrees in my camper this morning - glad I wasn't camping.


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Everyone's got too serious since the New Year Babs :roll:


 :evil: HOW DARE YOU???

There always seems to be so much going on in the other threads, I sometimes forget to check in here 

Doing it now. Getting a nosebleed from being so high up in the "Best ever...." list.

I heard on the radio today that this cold weather is something to do with a phenomenon called (I think) winter. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: at Gerald.

Hate to think of you with a nosebleed Gerald so best knock you off the top for now 

Bright sunshine on a cold crisp winters day here in Pembrokeshire.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> best knock you off the top


Not for long it seems :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Well the forecast is for snow all over the UK .......

the local forecast says sunny tomorrow ......

Just hope we get the snow and the sun doesn't melt it :roll:


----------



## 92859

*last member*

Greetings,

Last night seems to have bee the coldest here this winter, below zero, car frozzed over this morning, van OK though, got heater on stat, but today, methinks its time to drain off whilst we go away again.

Just been to Lidl's and got a car boot organiser to go n the back wall in the storgae locker in the van, only £1.99.

I may fit the swivel pasengre seat as well today and a couple of other jobs.

Just been told our youngest daughter is expecting her second baby so Chris is thrilled.

Keep well and enjoy the cold spell!!


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Just hope we get the snow and the sun doesn't melt it :roll:


You're just a big kid, aren't you, Tricia? :wink:

Congratulations, Peter. Well done. Hope everything goes OK.

Chilly today, even in the tropical Sarf  Still, Spring is on its way 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> tokkalosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope we get the snow and the sun doesn't melt it :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just a big kid, aren't you, Tricia? :wink: Gerald
Click to expand...

You are so right Gerald, love the snow, wish it was around all winter 8O


----------



## klubnomad

Snows all gone  

Dave

656


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Looks like now is my chance...so it was me all the time :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

Oh No it's not............It was me............. :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Pantomime season comes early to MHF*

Oh no it isn't...it's me :lol:

MHS…Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Actually, you are both wrong :lol:


----------



## badger

I give up..


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, it isn't like January at all, very mild here in Pembrokeshire.

Had front and back doors open to give the house an airing.

Been sorting out the camper, ready to take it for valuation when I find it's successor  

Still after a VW Clubman or Gatcombe but some of the interiors are horrendous 8O 

I'll get there, can't wait


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,

Weather same here Trish, been working on the van all day and had the door open all the time. Been fitting a LCD TV bracket and wiring up extra 12 volt and coax aerial sockets.

Got to wire the speakers up next, a long job coz gotta thread the flex through the whole vehicle, 4 speakers and a sub.

Tomorrow got to get filled up with diesel and check out all the vans equipment ready to start travelling in a few weeks time.


----------



## geraldandannie

Glad you're enjoying the van, Peter. Ours still looks lonely and forlorn in the back garden  

I'm top. Hurrah!

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Still after a VW Clubman or Gatcombe but some of the interiors are horrendous 8O I'll get there, can't wait


A women on a mission...never known one fail yet, good hunting Tricia 

Hi Peter,

we do like to personalise our vans don't we, there again, we pay for the privilege so why not...enjoy the fun 

Gerald...sorry it's me :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Today's useless piece of information is --

So far on this topic there have been Replies 2487(+ this one) and Views 27347 


Now don't you feel better for knowing that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Now don't you feel better for knowing that :lol: :lol:


Yep, that and the knowledge that many have have fun here which is what it's all about after all 

Me again :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> So far on this topic there have been Replies 2487


...............and to think Trish, I must have posted many of these messages, doh! surely I could have found something better to do?

Still, its god to have a good banter eh?

Anyway today it is sunshining up here next to the Humber bridge, last night was a whiteover with frost, -3 degrees.

Washed the car yesterday and a bit of work on the van, wish I had not bothered, completely floored me, bed last night at 6.30 pm, up today but still bad, was going out, but changed now to a day of rest, give me chance to read some of the motorhome magazines.

Hope I feel better tomorrow, got loads of bits to in the van in preparation for our travels in February, at least got the TV bracket up and wiring sorted.

Keep well and enjoy the sun


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, for the past few days, during daylight hours it's been perfect bright sunny weather, it's been cold though. I've even been taking myself out for a walk it's been so nice. The nights are freezing though. More snow forecast for this week you'll be glad to know Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,
Daytime here lovely and sunny too but really cold at nights - a great combination for the time of year.

Hope the snow losesit's way and comes over here :lol:


----------



## monsi

its very frosty and cold here,they snow is on it way tonight,hope so can make a snow man then lol :wav:


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, tis cold up ere as well! 'bout 3 degrees, still ice on the car, van is OK but freezing inside.

Busy week with loads to do in the office, funding bids and so forth, then got to do loads on the van next week.

Feel tired, been in bed early all week so far, must be getting old 

Hope the snow (if it snows!) soon goes once it has come and the sun and warmth come back real soon.

Just think, soon be Easter!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its snowing in Chorley Lancs  . Now my garden looks like all the rest :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,

M'nin folks! tis cold up here in the North East, snowing has started but not very fast yet, sky is deep grey so it could increase later.

Might get down to the van today to do some work, just bits and pieces and stock up with food, water can wait until we start using it next week.

Just looking at chairs on the net, some at Towsure look promising.

Cant wait for the first show to spend some more money, well, cant wait for the show, spending money is what we do at these places, if it was only easier to get hold of.

Ah, well!! have a lovely day watching the snowflakes decending!!


----------



## tokkalosh

It is sooooooo not fair  

There is no snow here


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> It is sooooooo not fair There is no snow here


Aw! sorry to hear you are not included in this round of snow Trish, what I could do is put some of ours in a jiffy bag and send you it, mind you by the time it gets there it may have melted and you still would not have had any ....................

.................. and you will still be dissapointed!


----------



## tokkalosh

Kind thought Peter, perhaps if you put some ice cubes with it :lol: :lol: 

Thanks anyway :wink:


----------



## Fatalhud

sorry couldnt resist in being no:2500


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, we didn't have much snow here at all yesterday, which is unusual for Glossop, not much today either, more like sleet. Hope you all have a good week-end, whatever you're planning.


----------



## tokkalosh

congratulations Fatalhud :roll: 

Hi Babs,
We had snow here this morning, it did not settle on the ground but collected on my windscreen  

Many parts of Wales have had a good layer of snow, it's weird watching the news and seeing the snow close by when there is nothing here.

Drive carefull all. :wink:


----------



## 92859

*lsat post*

Greetings,

This morning must have been the worst one for frost, I spent ages getting the ice off the car, but this evening it is milder, it is even raining here.

Hope the thaw continues. If it is fine tomorrow I may attempt to fit some front mudflaps to the motorhome, I may also wash the cab and fit the headlamp protectors I have recently bought.

At least they are all simple jobs so I could fit them in in one day.


----------



## 94055

Hi all,
Long time no 8O 
As god is now looking over this post I have kept a.............should I shouldn't I approach 8O :lol: :lol:



Humber-Traveller said:


> Still, its god to have a good banter eh?


Steve


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> should I shouldn't I approach


Hmmmmmmmmm, should I or shouldn't I? I think I should use the spell checker in future Steve!!

If God is looking down on me I think he would frown somehow.

Still, its' good to have a good banter eh??


----------



## tokkalosh

Everyone should :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Sorry Trish, Not everyone. 8O 
Anyway last for now 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad you did Steve :wink: 

Hope you and Jan are both keeping well - been away anywhere recently??


----------



## 94055

Trish
Sadly No
Been trying to finish work on the house whilst we can. That means we can get out a lot more after this month even if it is only local.

Peter
How is your new van? Is the build quality as good as the a+b class?


----------



## artona

Hi

Cor, this mega thread is still trundling on. Dump the house Steve, just tooooooooo much work lol.

stew


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> How is your new van? Is the build quality as good as the a+b class?


Steve, we are quite happy with the new van, the quality of fittings is adequate for us, the furniture is superb, the washroom is better than you would find in a hotel, the separate lounge and diner gives us more scope for socialising and sleeping, it certainly feels a lot bigger than the last one.

The storage is vast, not on par with a garage but bigger than the Lunar Champ 670, it takes my mobility scooter or power wheelchair with ease along with a host of other equipment.

We would have liked a gas fire and sprung seats but its a compromise, we could keep this a bit longer than the last one, maybe 11 months :lol: Chris does not want to keep changing, but we will see, if we are happy with it we will hang on to it and have some more improvements, Gaslow being the next move.

How is your van now? all work done I hope.

We look forward to seeing you and Jan again soon.


----------



## 88781

Reading this between coats of paint so I can dump the house!! :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

MandyandDave said:


> Reading this between coats of paint so I can take a dump *in* the house!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: is that for the new owners then Dave, a house warming pressie :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob..mischievous I am, I know :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Statistics*

Wow, almost 8 months old this thread 8O

28145 Views

2513 Replies

Your sure started something here Rob ......

Thank you
:wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks Tricia for pointing this out.

Blimey..8 months gone already 8O seems like only yesterday I started it. I intended it as purely a bit fun, but it has taken on another meaning, I have enjoyed the banter and have read some interesting stories along the way.

Thanks to all that have taken part and lets see if we get another 8 months of harmless, entertaining fun  

After all this time it's still me though :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona

Hi

Could be a new phrase

instead of I am going to fulltime

its called Dump the House 

lol

Tops

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

"Dump the House"

sounds like a 'show' in the making


----------



## 94055

Testing: 1........2

Testing: 1........2


Testing: 1........2


Mmmmmmmmm 
Nothing wrong on here?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

3........4

3........4

3........4

Mmmmmmm
Your right Steve!

:lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## geraldandannie

Rob - you got nothing to do? Only I understand there's some campsite database entries to sort out :wink: 

I'd qute forgotten this thread with all the excitement elsewhere.

So, we've had 1 and 2 from Steve, 3 and 4 from Rob - any advances? Do I hear a 5?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

5 ............... 6

5 ............... 6

You're right guys, all's well .... except that I was asleep at the top and you woke me up :roll: :roll: 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

gerannpasa said:


> Rob - you got nothing to do?Gerald


Yes...delegate, so get back in there and stop skiving :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Bob
Suprisingly you are right that I am right 8O 
??????? Is that right? 8O 

Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

SandJ said:


> Sir, Surprisingly you are right that I am right ??????? Is that right?Steve


Steve, you can call me Rob, no need to be so official :lol: I'm sure I'm right so where does that leave us 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Right


----------



## geraldandannie

... or left. Or maybe both :? But certainly not at the same time.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah ...... but ............ if you are ambidextrous :lol:


----------



## 94055

Anyone watch
Waking the dead?
Excellent, so many twists.


Rob
As to calling you sir Rob!!!!!!!!!

As to the rest of the listings?

So this post was not dead, just having a rest :lol: 

What has happened to Babs?


----------



## grumpyman

Am I ? :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I watched the Tescoland thing (Dispatches), and a haunted house thing, and now Bruce Willis in The Last Boy Scout.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Babs has posted jokes recently but haven't seen her on this topic.

I understand Babs and Drummer visited the Valentine's Meet so they are still around.

Off you go now guys, leave me up at the top please :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Off you go now guys, leave me up at the top please :roll:


Right you are 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just come in from a busy night shift. Who's on top?
Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Just come in from a busy night shift. Who's on top?


Sorry, Johnny. I've just got into work, so I'm not sure. Can I get back to you on this one? :wink:

Gerald

_Edit: I've had a look, and it seems to be me_


----------



## tokkalosh

OK Gerald, you can stay on top for today :roll: 

I'll be back later though :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> OK Gerald, you can stay on top for today


I wasn't actually that bothered, Tricia, TBH. But OK - thanks 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Was it you Gerald?  
Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm still alive & kicking, don't believe the rumours. :lol: I enjoyed the Valentines meet, shame I couldn't hang around for the evening bash.


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs,
Now to top it all!!!!!


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Was it you Gerald?
> Johnny F


Was?

Is?

Was?

Is?

Is 

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*evening*

Greetings,

Ev'nin, Still catching up on my emails and post today, hope you all OK!

Weather here is wet but mild.

Got the van all dirty with going out last week, have to get a good long mild day to wash it, then when I really feel up to it, it will have to have a coat of polish and paint sealer. The when the weather is better, get it washed underneath and a wax protection spray.

Just enjoying a nice glass of red wine before going down to hit the sack.

Keep well!!


----------



## tokkalosh

*Re: evening*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Just enjoying a nice glass of red wine before going down to hit the sack. Keep well!!


Good way to end the day Peter


----------



## Proff

Think I'll just sneek in here tonight whilst no ones about :rofl: [align=center]


----------



## 92859

*lsat post*

Greetings,

No good sneaking Prof, coz we can see ya.


----------



## tokkalosh

He's right Proff, we don't miss much on here :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I thought it was you Gerald :wink: 
Johnny F


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> I thought it was you Gerald :wink:
> Johnny F


Nope Johhny, it was not him :lol:


----------



## JackieP

I know I'm not the best member but this is the best way to get my post count up so I can vote in the 'shower' thread!


----------



## JackieP

Yay!

Done it!

See you!


----------



## 94055

?






















?
























?





































top


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I've never been top  
Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny
We left you on top for a whole day :wink: 
Now you have to be removed :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, it's raining here now.


----------



## 94055

It seeme to be the norm for 1 posting a day on average 8O 

Well had a busy day, fitted twin batteries, a few acc in the bathroom. Adjusted bike rack so it is now a carrier above scooter. Soon be out in it again. Hooray :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, 
So if I see a motorhome going along on it's back wheels I'll know it's you and Jan with a fully laden rear end :lol: :lol: 

.
.
.
.
.
I'm top :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I'm top :wink:


Farbeit for me to contradict a lady ...

Gerald


----------



## sallytrafic

Morning everybody

I've been on MHF since 05.30 editing campsite entries I'm currently working my way through Nuke's so got to check them carefuly.

Do you think he'll give me a rise if I don't mention any silly mistakes I find 

Regards Frank (probably ex DB admin if Nuke reads this)


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> Jan with a fully laden rear end :lol: :lol:


Trish
I dare not show this to Jan 8O 
She is very aware of her rear end 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

*lsat post*

Greetings,



> She is very aware of her rear end


Hmmmmm, like most of our wifes Steve eh?

Pleased you got your van sorted now, you must have been really busy, look forward to seeing you both at Newark.

Mine goes back on March 21st before the show to get the awning changed and some other bits sorted, the battery leads they fitted would be Ok for lighting but not for a battery connection.

Been fitting some more 12 volt and co-ax sockets and lights in the storage area so I have been busy myself.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Been in work today  Who's top?
Johnny F


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> Been in work today


Hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds as though you enjoyed it Johnny!

Me, I spent a day trying to get the darned satellite system to work, wouldnt work at Grantham, so I thought it must have been the trees, but would not work at the Humber bridge or Barton either.

After trying without any effort I decidede to try my sky box and that worked OK so the dish is OK, just the maxview sat receiver is not.

Restored the system to factory default now I ned to determine how to get it to work if it is going to, ah well, I supose I can taek the sky box and an inverter along with me when we go camping this year.



> Who's top?


Me!!!  who else???


----------



## mangothemadmonk

B****r, knocked off the top again  .
Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm here again to claim the top ......

....... got it :lol: :lol:


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> I'm here again to claim the top ......


Don't think so Trish! :wink:

Y'no I would get here soon......

...... and its me again!!


----------



## tokkalosh

You've been up there all night Peter, off you go :lol: 

Lovely sunshine here this morning.

Off to B & Q to buy units and doors for the re-furbished kitchen at the Sailing Club ... such fun spending other peoples money :lol:


----------



## 94055

Trish
Send some of it up here, I like spending other peoples money also :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

SandJ said:


> Trish
> Send some of it up here, I like spending other peoples money also :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll bear you in mind Steve if there is anything left when we finally finish spending :lol:


----------



## 94055

You only said that so you cold be on top 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No fooling you is there Steve :lol: 

Nice drop of rain here today :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its cracking the flags over here in Lancashire :wink: 
Johnny F


----------



## 94055

You turn your back and 8O 
Now facing forward 8O 
But for how long????????????????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

How long what??  
Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Boo


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Florrie130 said:


> Boo


8O That was scary  or is this a game, we add a letter to make another word...Boo t :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 103066

Ace idea!

Boots


----------



## tokkalosh

Boosts


----------



## 103066

Mmm, tricky one, perhaps we should allow one letter to be changed if it can't be added?

Roosts


----------



## tokkalosh

Roasts


----------



## 103066

Boasts


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Coasts


----------



## tokkalosh

Coasts


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Coasts


Bzzzzzzzt! Repetition!

Toasts

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Missed MHS post there  


Thinking ..................


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Thinking ..................


Waiting .........

Gerald


----------



## 103066

Toasty!


----------



## 94055

Tasty?


Oh OK


Boasty :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Wos awl this then?

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Add or change a letter for a new word  

Beasty


So far -
boo
boot
boots
boosts
roosts
roasts
boasts
coasts
toasts
toasty
boasty
beasty


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Beastly...not that anyone here would be or even use such a word  

MHS...Rob


----------



## badger

Beastiality.................sorry I got carried away then.......


----------



## tokkalosh

badger said:


> sorry I got carried away then


[marq=right]

Hope you come back soon Badger :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

All I can say at the moment is Bt Broadband Wireless...........................................................................................................AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

So
Back to the word 8O 
What was it???????????


----------



## geraldandannie

How about a change? there's not really anywhere we can go after Badger's offering :roll: 

How about (in this evening of internet access problems for a few):

ISP

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

wisp


----------



## geraldandannie

LISP

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

list


shush Gerald :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mist



8O 8O 8O 
Hey everone seems to have gone
8O 8O 8O 

Oh sorry just wiped away the Mist from my eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Fist


----------



## 94055

Fast


----------



## tokkalosh

Mast


----------



## crazylady

Cast


----------



## 103066

Cart


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Fart


----------



## tokkalosh

Fact


----------



## geraldandannie

TACT

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

TACK


----------



## geraldandannie

SACK

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

STACK


----------



## tokkalosh

Slack


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SMACK


----------



## tokkalosh

shack


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Shock 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

shook :shaking2:


----------



## geraldandannie

SPOOK

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SNOOK

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

SNOOP

Gerald


----------



## wakk44

SNOOZE

which I'm going to do now  

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Snoozer :sleeping:


----------



## geraldandannie

OK - SNOOZERS

:wink: 

Gerald


----------



## wakk44

BOOZERS

Which is where I'm going now    

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Booters


----------



## mangothemadmonk

HOOTERS


----------



## 94055

Shooters

:snipersmile: :snipersmile: :snipersmile: :snipersmile:


----------



## tokkalosh

Scooters
mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile:


----------



## 94055

Scooter
mopedsmile: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Scoter

The scoters are stocky seaducks in the genus Melanitta.


----------



## 94055

Scot
An abreviation of the people from further up North :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sot



Wikepedia tells me that Sot may mean:

Sot, a state of being intoxicated with ethyl alcohol (see: Drunkenness). 
Sot or gamasot, a cooker used in traditional Korean cuisine. 
Sot (village), a village in Vojvodina, Serbia. 
Sot River, northern India. 
solid organ transplant 
Sound Of Tawau 学生论坛 
Self Ordering Terminal, a solution used in restaurant which helps customer to order their food directly from table.


----------



## badger

Spot

pimple
blackhead
boil
zit
:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

SLOT

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

sloe


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> sloe


Funny how you know _that_ word, Tricia :wink:

SLOPE

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

See you're on a slippery one Gerald :lol: :lol: 

Scope


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> See you're on a slippery one Gerald :lol: :lol:


If the cap fits ....

SCONE

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Go on then Gerald, I'll have a quick G & T if you're buying :wink: 

But don't blame me if I then make a 


Scene


----------



## wakk44

aroma: a distinctive odor that is pleasant

SCENT

Steve


----------



## badger

Scent


I smell a rat



Doh too late


----------



## badger

Spent


That's me


----------



## tokkalosh

spend spend spend spend


Then I'll be like Badger :lol:


----------



## wakk44

:car6:

SPEED

Meaning distance travelled per unit time and* not* a central nervous system stimulant that increases energy and decreases appetite,

athough at my age a bit of speed might be beneficial :changes:

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

SPEEL

Yes, it does exist

Gerald


----------



## 94055

sp
end
ooppsss sorry i splutered a bit then :lol: :lol: 

send


----------



## 103066

Confused! :? 

From Speel to Send..? How does that work..? which one to use..? 
Oh decisions decisions! 8O 

Here's a choice then... 8) 

Steel

or

Rend

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Florrie, I was waiting for someone else to make that decision :lol: :lol: 

Steep


----------



## badger

Sheep...........
 
Bahhhh Humbug


----------



## 103066

Sheen


----------



## tokkalosh

sheet


----------



## geraldandannie

SHEER

Gerald


----------



## badger

Cheer

Or in my case.....cheers!!!


----------



## 94055

Florrie to understand the mind is a dangerous thing. That is why I gave my brain away a long time ago and struggle to accurately understand what has been posted. This is a very scarce diseace and it can not be cured or treated. If I make a mistake and post something strange, please accept my apologies and carry on as best you can.

so is it Cheer or Cheers?

Shears


----------



## mangothemadmonk

CHEEK


----------



## tokkalosh

check


----------



## geraldandannie

CHOCK

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Erm
Chock
To
- - - -
 


Hock


----------



## badger

HACK


----------



## 94055

Back


----------



## badger

Sack....


----------



## 103066

Sick


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SLICK


----------



## tokkalosh

Slice


preferably of chocolate cake :lol:


----------



## badger

Spice


----------



## Proff

MMMMM Quiet tonight.
is something good on TV????


----------



## tokkalosh

spire



Football on tele Proff :roll:


----------



## 103066

Shire


----------



## tokkalosh

Shirt


----------



## Proff

Short

Better make it a double  Woods or Pussers


----------



## tokkalosh

Shore


Sun shining on us here in Pembrokeshire


----------



## Proff

Share


with us in Devon, it's raining here


----------



## tokkalosh

scare



Sending sunshine your way Proff, hope it arrives safely 8)


----------



## badger

Stare..... 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

STARK


----------



## badger

Spark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SPARKS


----------



## badger

Spanks......  (sorry, I got carried away)


----------



## tokkalosh

spares


----------



## badger

Thats two letters you've changed!! :?


----------



## tokkalosh

I thought I was following on from sparks 

Shanks


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> I thought I was following on from sparks


Badger's spanking got you all flustered, did it?

SHARKS

Gerald


----------



## badger

Shacks...........


----------



## Proff

Whacks.

for expanding to 6 letters


----------



## badger

Whacky


----------



## Proff

I challenge WHACKY !! 
wacky, yes 
whacks, yes 
whacky  :?  I don't think so  
Except in the Septic tank dictionary.
And we all know the Colonials can't spell 

My Oxford dictionary spellchecker agrees with me


----------



## tokkalosh

I did wonder about whacky

Wikipedia doesn't recognise it so suggest we 'delete' it and give one free go to you Proff :lol:


----------



## 94055

Sorry Prof,
Replies to free goes are only for a short period 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So back to 
Whacks
and now to

Hacks


----------



## mangothemadmonk

HOCKS


----------



## Proff

Hioks.


thats really HACKED me off 
Me missing something free !!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Proff said:


> Hioks.


I am reading that as hooks because hioks does not compute and the i is next to o on the keyboard :lol:

so

Looks


----------



## Proff

Books


Tokkalosh! you are of course correct, BUT I'm old and ancient.


----------



## badger

BOOTS

I demand a recount :evil: 

see definitions below from an ENGLISH dictionary.


Synonyms
•	cockamamie 
•	cockamamy 
•	goofy 
•	sappy 
•	wacky 
•	whacky ****************
•	zany 
•	unreasonable 
•	airheaded 
•	dizzy 
•	empty-headed 
•	featherbrained 
•	giddy 
•	light-headed 
•	lightheaded 
•	pathetic 
•	ridiculous 
•	punch-drunk 
•	slaphappy
silly 
________________________________________
adj
1.	pungent adjectives of disesteem: "gave me a cockamamie reason for not going" 
2.	lacking seriousness: given to frivolity 
3.	inspiring scornful pity: "how silly an ardent and unsuccessful wooer can be especially if he is getting on in years"- Dashiell Hammett 
4.	dazed from or as if from repeated blows: "knocked silly by the impact"
noun
1.	a word used for misbehaving children: "don't be a silly"


----------



## 94055

Booths


You tell em Badger :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Proff

Ahem Sands
BOOTHS is 6 letters 
Badger  methinks lol>>
maybe some clever so 'n so could put my smileys on the forum list??


----------



## 94055

Ok
 
Boats


----------



## mangothemadmonk

BEATS


----------



## badger

What are the rules of this game anyway?

Here's me trying to make the words longer to show how intelligent I is............ :wink: 

I'll get me...COATS


----------



## badger

Now I've missed me turn.........Bugger


----------



## 94055

Is it
Beats
Bugger
or
Coats? :lol: :lol: 

Meets


----------



## tokkalosh

Badger,
Rules, rules, what rules :lol: 
I think we are changing a letter (or two), or adding a letter, or taking away a letter :? something along those lines anyway :wink: 

melts


----------



## klubnomad

Pelts

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

So I changed it for no reason 8O 
Ah well

belts


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I would have let you off with it Steve :wink: 
But they are only my opinion of the rules  


Welts


----------



## klubnomad

Celts

Dave

656


----------



## 94969

it's me again _Roy31 _now[I][B] royandhelen[/B][/I]

Roy and Helen


----------



## 94969

it's me again _Roy31 _now ROYANDHELEN
Roy and Helen


----------



## Proff

Cults


----------



## 94055

In that case Trish
Cultures 8O :lol: :lol: 

Hello Roy and Helen


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> In that case Trish
> Cultures


Ther's always one, isn't there.

Rules of the game:

You can add ONE letter (Steve :roll: )
You can take ONE letter away
You can change ONE letter

And that's MY understanding of the rules. (Cue "... meant to be broken", etc etc etc) :wink:

CULTY (as in "He's joined a funny religious sect, and gone all culty") :lol:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

gerannpasa said:


> And that's MY understanding of the rules. (Cue "... meant to be broken", etc etc etc) :wink:
> Gerald


So why was it not allowed?

Sculty

Are names allowed?


----------



## klubnomad

scull


Dave

656


----------



## 103066

gerannpasa said:


> You can add ONE letter (Steve :roll: )
> You can take ONE letter away
> You can change ONE letter


I agree, although should it be one of the above at a time..? 

SKULL


----------



## tokkalosh

Skill


----------



## geraldandannie

Florrie130 said:


> I agree, although should it be one of the above at a time..?


Yes. Sorry - I didn't make it clear.

STILL

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Stilt


----------



## geraldandannie

SPILT

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Tilt

T
i
l
t


----------



## 103066

Kilt


----------



## tokkalosh

Kill

Morning all :wink:


----------



## badger

Good morning.......I see we are now down to 4 letters :lol: 

SKILL


----------



## Proff

Shill

5 will do for me


----------



## tokkalosh

tokkalosh said:


> Skill


Keep up please Badger :lol: :lol:

Try again :wink:

Edit: oops, overlapped with Proff - best carry on then


----------



## crazylady

Frill. Sorry I've not joined in before.


----------



## crazylady

Still................ First go and I messed that one up.


----------



## 94055

Spill
ooppss


----------



## 103066

pill


----------



## crazylady

Kill


----------



## 94055

Sorry as I have now been killed 8O 



Kilt


No looking from below please :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk....................Tilt


----------



## 103066

Morning! 

Wilt

(and it's only 10.00am)


----------



## 94055

Silt


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Be gentle, I'm only just catching up with all this  

(Whispers in quite voice in case he mucks it up)....salt

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Sale

OOoooooppppppsssssss
Hey get out of the way.....that was mine.......hey you ............I have been here for 36 hrs......that is mine.....aaaarrrrggghhhh


----------



## crazylady

Vale...............Morning folk from sunny Glossop


----------



## 94055

valey

Valley with no iiiiiLLLLLLLLLLssssss in it :lol: 

Bale


----------



## 103066

Ball


----------



## 92859

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Greetings,

For some strange reason I have not been kept up to date with emails fro this thread, so anyway, I just come on and had a look, just put a funny on this joke forum as well.

Hope you are all OK, been working on the van most of the week, putting florescent light over the kitchen area, wiring through the floor, tidying up, putting storage boxes in, kept me out of mischief anyway!

Just trying to get as much done before we go back to Brownhills at Newark then onto the show.

Been nice here today with the old currant bun out.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

BALLS


----------



## badger

Bales


----------



## 92859

*Morn'n*

Greetings,

A very nice morning it is up here in the east of the ridings, makes me feel as though Spring has arrived, back to work on the van today, check tyre pressures again, take it for a run out to Waudby's to get some bits then have a rest.

Hope you are all OK and the weather where you are is as god as it is here, well, so far anyway!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

BALSA


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Wood


----------



## 94055

Peter
Wake up :lol: :lol: 

BALLS


----------



## badger

Keep it together now please... :? 

BAILS


----------



## Proff

Tails.
As all fine manx cats are devoid of


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SAILS


----------



## 94055

NAILS


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SNAILS


----------



## badger

SNARLS>>>>> :evil: :evil:


----------



## 94055

Gnarls


----------



## 103066

Gnarl

(feeble I know!)


----------



## 92859

*Greetings*

Greetings,

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, at one time we used to have some nice conversations and comments on here, even some welcomes, where have they all gone?

Anyway it is a lovely morning up here in sunny East Yorkshire, just been to the bank and some shopping and lunch.

Do some work on the van next, ready for our travels.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

GARB ?? :signok:


----------



## 94055

How about going backwards?

BRAG


No!!!!

Ah well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua

Bump :roll: 

Ouch  

Stick to going forwards :arrow:


----------



## moblee

This post is now mobilely being carried forward by moblee. 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> This post is now mobilely being carried forward by moblee. 8)


I take it, by that, you mean 'bumped'
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

My dear sweet TOKKALOSH,kindly pull your new big shiny motorhome over,cos moblee's leading AGAIN :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Oops, accidently bumped this one back up to the top again :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

OK Moblee, I moved over for a while but now I'm back ... mainly because of Florrie's bump :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ladies please :!: Haven't you got any cooking to do. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Excuse me moblee - I have spent the day assembling kitchen units at the sailing club, checking which of my external bulbs are blown :roll: and now am trawling through manuals about the new motorhome.
Cook ... cook, nah, much more interesting things to be done .....

including knocking you down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OOOPS! That post put me in my place  .and this post put you in 
yours behind me


----------



## 94055

> Excuse me moblee - I have spent the day assembling kitchen units at the sailing club, checking which of my external bulbs are blown and now am trawling through manuals about the new motorhome.
> Cook ... cook, nah, much more interesting things to be done .....
> 
> including knocking you down


Trish :lol: :lol:

moblee 
You want to be on top? Well this has been well explained in previous posts on this thread. It is not the person on top who is the last but the person at the bottom :lol: Now this only applies for 10 posts as the 11th goes to the top. As you are now on the top it only lasts for a short while :lol: 
We have many members come and go 8O So what position are you now, top or bottom :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96105

SandJ said:


> Excuse me moblee - I have spent the day assembling kitchen units at the sailing club, checking which of my external bulbs are blown and now am trawling through manuals about the new motorhome.
> Cook ... cook, nah, much more interesting things to be done .....
> 
> including knocking you down
> 
> 
> 
> Trish :lol: :lol:
> 
> moblee
> You want to be on top? Well this has been well explained in previous posts on this thread. It is not the person on top who is the last but the person at the bottom :lol: Now this only applies for 10 posts as the 11th goes to the top. As you are now on the top it only lasts for a short while :lol:
> We have many members come and go 8O So what position are you now, top or bottom :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

hi :? :? :? :? :lol:

look into my eyes !! look into my eyes not round my eyes
not round my eyes

ray 321 you are back in the room


----------



## 94055

Ray
Keep meaning to ask....what is with the flag?
By the way are you going to Newark?

Steve


----------



## 96105

hi what flag :? :wink: means nothing

no ..... :arrow: going morton in marsh i think :roll: ill check my year planner double booked that week had to cancel because off relative birthday in cotswolds  

ray :changes: time for bed


----------



## 103066

Aa...ahh..aa..tishoooo!

Ahem, sorry, done it again!   :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bless you....

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Quiet here this morning.

Wind blowing here with sunshine, hail and rain.

Off outside to line my cupboards with non slip matting.


----------



## moblee

morning tokkalosh  I'll just SLIP in front 8) YOU NEED SOME NON-SLIP matting on this POST :lol:


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



tokkalosh said:


> Wind blowing here with sunshine, hail and rain. Off outside to line my cupboards with non slip matting.


Been windy all night, 43 degrees, snow and hail yesterday, just very cold today but bright now.

I think I must have bought up every roll of non slip matting, done every cupboard, every shelf, every alcove, bottom of lockers, in the washroom storage areas, on top of the lockers and under the carpets, must have used about 12 rolls.

Got to load up now for tomorrow, at least with this Hymer I can get everything in, whereas with the Elddis we had to choose what to load and what to leave behind, somehow Chris always manged to make it!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Peter,

Did you glue yours down or just leave it loose?


Moblee - you are a slippery thing aren't you :lol:


----------



## 92859

*last post*

Greetings,



> Did you glue yours down or just leave it loose?


Just left them lose Trish, never moved in the Elddis, should have taken them out for the Hymer eh?

The pressure of things on them keep them flat to the bottom, they certainly work well.

I also put them in the oven for traveling, saves the rattles.

Got some from Waudbys at £2.99 but luckily I found a few rolls from Poundstretcher for a £1 each


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Peter, I too leave mine loose and I did take them out of the other vehicle but will need some more, best check out the local pound shop.
Need some more containers too, I feel a spending spree coming on :lol:


----------



## 92859

*ast post*

Greetings,



> Need some more containers too


Best price we found for plastic containers for the rear storage area was Wilkinson's, we got 2 with lid, also got some smaller boxes for the overhead lockers from Pound shop.


----------



## 103066

Asda is fab for plastic containers too if you need, I bought all mine from there with prices starting at 34p each for tea coffee and sugar sized ones, also picked up a plastic colander for 64p - Sorry to sound like an advert but can't go wrong with that!


----------



## 94055

Now Thursday and last post Monday 8O 
I can not remember this big a gap between postings 8O 
Now I wonder why?
Gerald?
Crazy lady?

How about we start a Quote of the day for a while?

*Quiet *(This post recently) :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## badger

OK

Quote of the day

"When God made man......She was only Joking"..... 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

They say money talks ....

Mine just says Goodbye


----------



## 94055

I was going to put another one on but just saw this on another thread

For 10 years I've not been able to get my leg over 8O 















the crossbar.

Anyone for a ride?  

On a bike :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Seen elsewhere on this site (must look for my quotations book :roll: )


Nobody is perfect.

I am nobody.
Therefore I am perfect :roll:


----------



## 94055

I was once a little boy who had a little toy
It went large and small for no reason at all 8O

As I got older the toy grew bolder
I tried speaking to it
But it ignored me the p_ _ _ _ 8O

It is time to end this silly quote
I must go now and give it a poke 8O :lol: :lol:

Trish

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=25466


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, I really don't know what to say to that
8O :lol: :roll: :wink: :?   :lol:


----------



## moblee

How about this one;Look at a day when you are supremely satisfied at the end.Its not a day when you have been loungeing around doing nothing,but a day when you have had EVERYTHING to do,and you have acheived it. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Another one; A real friend is the one who walks in,when the rest of the world walks out.


----------



## tokkalosh

If it's full, empty it,
If it's empty fill it,
If it itches .. scratch it


----------



## moblee

AH!but if its half way is it half empty or half full. :? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Half full for the optimist  

Half empty for the pessimist


----------



## moblee

good answer :wink:


----------



## badger

Laugh.......and the world laughs with you.

Eat garlic and you sleep alone!! :?


----------



## moblee

BADGER,He who laughs last, laughs longest :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cannot find my 'book of quotations' but have found my son's 'Little Book of complete b......s' 

*Your Mind*

Your mind is like the surface of a lake. It is calm and smooth, until anxious thoughts start ruffling the surface.

Drain the lake.

Empty your mind.

Where there is no water, there can be no surface.

Where there is no mind, there can be no anxiety.

The empty head is the begining of wisdom.
:? :roll: :lol: ]


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> The empty head is the begining of wisdom


I'm on the way to becoming a wise man then 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

If a man does not keep pace with his companions, perhaps it is because he hears a different drummer. Let him step to the music which he hears, however measured or far away.


----------



## tokkalosh

Continental Drift

Why do you always have to control how you spend your time?

Why not let go and relax - if the continents can drift, why can't you?


----------



## moblee

Many a true word is spoken in jest.


----------



## tokkalosh

*Highs and Lows*

We talk about 'the height of folly' and 'the depths of despair'.

Yet why is folly high?

Why is despair deep?

Challenge conventional wisdom: 
experience the depths of folly and the height of despair!

:?


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh,Deep despair that you have replaced me again .BUT NOW I'M TOP you'll have to folly me. :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

moblee said:


> Many a true word is spoken in jest.


Where is this "jest" place, sounds like a really nice place to visit 

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic

So this is where you hang out rob 

Frank


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Frank,

now & then, time permitting...thanks to your timely (pun intended) reminder, I have just realised it's gone 2am 8O so off to bed I am  

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Has someone got the right time :clock: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Forgot all about that hour until I saw something on here this morning :roll: 

Don't like having time stolen from me like that :roll: it takes so long to get it back too :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

I've found having a DAB clock radio by the bed makes losing an hour a lot less painful. I go to bed and my mindset is conditioned by the time as I shut my eyes; similarly when I wake up and look at the clock.

The fact that I didn't adjust the time manually seemed to con me nicely. I did not think I was so easily fooled. Maybe there is method in Alison having her car clock running a few minutes fast (another thread).

Dave


----------



## Duadua

I have heard of personalized no. plates....

BUT

personalized radios! :lol:


----------



## moblee

on a lighter note,i'll just personalize this post. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Moblee, is that you that is lighter or the daylight  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tokkalosh,ME ,but they do say muscle is heavier than fat. :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Morning world. Its a boooooooootiful day.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning,
Bit misty here but the sun is trying to break through


----------



## 94055

Sun, sun glorious sun.
Thts now
Driving to work
Fog, fog can't see through the fog :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

'Twas misty earlier, and is a little now, but the sun's trying to break through the London smog.

Tricia - when did you change your van? Why wasn't I informed? Where's the pictures? I feel left out  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*You've been asleep then Gerald !!*



gerannpasa said:


> Tricia - when did you change your van? Why wasn't I informed? Where's the pictures? I feel left out  Gerald


I told the world Gerald :roll: >>topic<< but you've been in hiding :?


----------



## tokkalosh

*A few pics*

There are just a few pics >>here<<
just for you of course Gerald :wink:


----------



## 94055

Trish
Erm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry Steve


----------



## klubnomad

Eggs anyone?

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheese omelette please Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi

Ohhh, do the eggs come with a chef :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## moblee

Hello everybody,Iv'e just tuned it,whats all this about eggs :? Is somebody cracking a yoke(joke)


----------



## moblee

Nobodies answering me  I'll make my own then :wink: 



Q;How do you make an egg roll :?: 
A;Push it





Phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Moblee

Must be something good on telly ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh, Andorra 0,England 3 its finished now so should get busier.


----------



## Scotjimland

They gave Andora a good "thrashing" :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: A few pics*



tokkalosh said:


> There are just a few pics >>here<<
> just for you of course Gerald :wink:


Thanks for those, Tricia. I don't know how I missed the post first time round. Sorry 

Looks a very familiar layout :wink: Were you influenced by a cup of coffee at Binton?

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

*Re: A few pics*



gerannpasa said:


> [Looks a very familiar layout :wink: Were you influenced by a cup of coffee at Binton? Gerald


Of course Gerald.
I even considered going for a Peugeot with the dining area & one bench seat.
Couldn't resist the pull of my beloved VW's though.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: A few pics*



tokkalosh said:


> Couldn't resist the pull of my beloved VW's though.


I can understand that. It does look mighty fine - and you've got a bathroom! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> It does look mighty fine - and you've got a bathroom!


Mmm, peeping TOM? 8O

I will let others decide what the comment meant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

I'm in a bad mood..so being on top for 5 mins might help...... :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on then Badger, bare your soul - why are you in a bad mood


----------



## badger

That was only 3 mins.........  

My van is still poorly and I'm worried. It had to be left out all night at the workshop and they still havn't got the part.


----------



## tokkalosh

I understand your concern Badger so I have given you a better time on top 8O 

Hope all goes well and your 'special friend' is returned to your safe-keeping very soon.


----------



## badger

Thank you Tricia.................just heard it will be another night in the cold!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Get a BIG blanket Badger and go and tuck it up nice an warm.
Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Badger,Don,t worry about it,it will be fine.
P.S.Where's the workshop,and what size are your Tyres :?: :lol:


----------



## badger

Hmm........think I'll put the dog in there. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

badger said:


> Hmm........think I'll put the dog in there. :lol:


That reminds me of that scouse joke....

Man parks his car in Liverpool and two scouse kids walk up and ask "Do you want us to mind your car mister? "No" says the man "I have an Rottweiler in the back seat"!
The lads replied "Can it put fires out"???


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sweet dreams to you all and as Dave Allen used to say "May your god go with you"
Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, you've got the topic all to yourself I see mango :lol: :lol:


----------



## dealgan

must remember to google edinburgh tomorrow.

off there for easter weekend


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A beaut of a city is Edinburgh. Hope you have a great time over the Easter period with my fellow Scots.
Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Gorgeous sunshine here in Pembrokeshire  

Going out to wash my Motorhome and fit the new wheel trims I have just treated it to


----------



## moblee

bet you didn't regonise it when all the dirt came off :!: 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have nearly done my penance. I stopped drinking alcohol for lent and Sunday is the day I can have a drink. 40+ days with no beer, red wine or Drambuie    
Johnny F


----------



## klubnomad

Roll on the next 12 months

Dave

656


----------



## 94055

> That reminds me of that scouse joke....
> Man parks his car in Liverpool and two scouse kids walk up and ask "Do you want us to mind your car mister? "No" says the man "I have an Rottweiler in the back seat"!
> The lads replied "Can it put fires out"???


Johnny
Man parks his car in Liverpool and two scouse kids walk up and ask "Do you want us to mind your car mister? "No" says the man "I have a Rottweiler in the back seat"!
Oh, is it the driver? No replied the man I am. Oh are you? So you can drive it with no wheels on it? 8O

Evening all


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon from sunny Glossop, it's been sunshine all the way since last week. It promises the same for the rest of the week-end. Wish you all a happy Easter whatever you might be doing.


----------



## moblee

It's been awhile since iv'e done it !  
wrote on this post i mean :lol: 



Excellent weather here in sunny cambridge.



phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Excellent weather here in sunny cambridge.


Glad to hear that as my son returned from Kenya to Waterbeach this morning 

It has been a glorious day here in Pembrokeshire too and the sun is still shining


----------



## moblee

hello Tokkalosh,Have you ever been to waterbeach :?: ,its quite a nice little village,but only about 6/7 miles out of cambridge.  




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

Not been there myself but my son is stationed there.
I am considering moving over to that side of the country as he is buying a home in Enfield - need a static caravan site somewhere near a lake .........


----------



## moblee

hi tricia,I take it if his stationed there he 

is in the army,last time i looked i think it was the Green jackets regiment :?: Does this mean anything to you. :?: 




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't know of the Green jackets regiment, he is in the 39 Engineer Regiment - I expect there are others there too.


----------



## moblee

yeah i expect theres more than one regiment there its quite a big camp no motorhomes though :lol: Happy Easter tokka.


----------



## crazylady

Happy Sunday from a gloriously sunny Glossop.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you had a good day Babs and everyone else of course 

Another glorious day in Pembrokeshire, lets hope there's more of the same in store for us all.


----------



## 101965

dint know this is still goin :?


----------



## moblee

Yes nomad76 its still going,and i'm going to be last or first :? :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its a grey morn here in Lancashire. Who's on top?
Johnny F


----------



## badger

Tis I ................Sorry Johnny, you've had long enough.... 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin 'eck Badger, give us a chance   I never get to be on top   so to speak!!

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Room for one more on top :!: :lol:


----------



## badger

"Tough at the Top........innit? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes it is tough at the top Badger,so you can stay there for a while......oops


----------



## tokkalosh

Now now lads, stop arguing  


'Tis I :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Tricia, twas you    

Johnny F


----------



## badger

Won't you ever give up johnny?................I told you.......its me so now...................."go fer yer mouse"................ :twisted: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil: oops


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ok Badger, I give up. I know when I'm not wanted  

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

It's rather dull and overcast in Glossop today, Quite a change from yesterday when it was suny & bright. Back to normal weather. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## badger

I'm a bit dull and overcast too.... 8O 

But the weathers great here :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

A bit overcast here too but it is still warm, a lovely spring day actually  

Hope the forecasters are right about this lasting through summer


----------



## moblee

It doesn't really matter what the weather's doing.

It's not what's going on,on the outside that counts
but what's going on,on the inside,central heating,gas fire,electricblankets
that matters. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whats an electric blanket :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Hi folk, It's been none stop sunshine today in Glossop, not a breathe of wind either, all in all, pretty near perfect.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Drove down to Peterborough in the V70 Volvo.....Came back courtesy of Green Flag Breakdown.

Very poorly car. Lost power and engine management light came on plus black smoke. Just had a new cam belt on 4 weeks ago where they beggered up the diesel pump timing. Looks like they still have :x :x :x 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Its been along time since i've done IT!  
so,room for one more on top? :lol:


----------



## 101965

rain here so im NOT fixing gate valve


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I'm back from my jaunt around the countryside so need to get

ON TOP 

of things and catch up with all the chat on MHF (the only thing I missed really  )


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,That's long enough on top you'll wear yourself out :lol: 
let's change positions and i'll go on top now  :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looks like you were on top moblee   

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all.

Overcast but dry here at the moment.

Might be a bit chilly on top but I'll give it a try :wink: :lol:


----------



## 104086

Am I alowed to join in.


The light at the end of the tunnel was a chap coming with a Torch.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Beetle,

All comers welcome here - keep that torch shining :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, the weather is the same today as yesterday, very sunny, but a cold wind. It's better than rain, but looking at the streams, they need the rain to keep them flowing. We can't have everything.


----------



## ksebruce

Can I join too?


----------



## slamdunk69

I daresay it's currently me!

not for long though I guess!

Interesting thing language - most people would agree that sight and vision are synonymous
If I said to my better half she looked a vision she would be pleased.
I might get slapped if I said she looked a sight.......

Can anyone come up with a single word in common use in the english language which is an anagram of the word MONDAY

pm me for the answer if you get too frustrated.

Dunk


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it Dynamo?

Johny F


----------



## slamdunk69

That wasn't supposed to be that easy :evil: 

Try this then:
There are 10 parts of the human anatomy that occur in medical texts each of three letters i.e. LEG
Name all 10
pm me with the iffy ones

Dunk


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Could they be....

Leg, ear, eye, toe, lip, arm, bum, hip, gum, rib?

Johnny F


----------



## slamdunk69

Close.........but no cigar

I almost said in the post that BUM isn't acceptable.

Just one more and you're there..

Dunk


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That would be jaw then??

Johnny F


----------



## klubnomad

WoooooooHooooooooooo 4000 points

Dave

656


----------



## slamdunk69

4000 points indeed,

well done JohnnyF

I can see that I'm going to have to go away for the weekend and think up some toughies to pose you with :twisted: 

Oh, and I think it's me again!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

............ and what do points make ?  

Points make ................... zilch  

But they do look good 8O 

It's me again :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Tricia   

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Sorry Mango  

Tricia its rude to point :lol: 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thats not a problem Moblee :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

'Point' taken Moblee :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh,There's NO 'point' carrying on with this 'point' its 'point'less
anyway everything 'point's to moblee being top.
Get the 'point' :lol: 




phil


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

To all those who want this to die .... sorry; but I'm bored so I'm last!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It will go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...........

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

That's right johnny f, it should go on & on,its just harmless fun and
you are top as well oops :lol:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Good grief there is more than one who wants to be top... I'll give it another go.

D


----------



## CaGreg

Hmmmm. there must be a poll we can do about this to arouse even more interest in it. 

Q. Do you enjoy watching decorative finishes losing its moisture????


----------



## crazylady

Good evening, I'm back at last, I've been having a nightmare time with my computer, actually, I still am, but why should I stay away from MHF, especially J&T.
Look like I'm top.


----------



## hippypair

Did you mean G&T?,
Make mine a double  :roll: 

Terry.


----------



## klubnomad

If your paying, i'll have a double Stolly

dave

656


----------



## moblee

went to dear old France saturday,bought LOADS of red wine at 
carrefour cite europe.

Pickled liver anyone :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I' m back now so can get on top again.

Having spent 6 days in rain it is nice to come back to sunny Pembrokeshire 8O


----------



## ksebruce

Nice to see you back on top Tockalosh.....ahem


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it is nice to be back, especially when I'm on top.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all  
Glorious sunshine in Pembrokeshire at the moment 

You're having a lot of probs with that computer Babs, has 'im indoors sabotaged it :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ladies' while i have no objection to women being on top,
it's nice to change positions and let a man be on top sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

I suppose someone had to be the last so it might as well be me then  I haven't been down here recently to busy  but I will remedy this later when I have time to check all the jokes etc that I have missed  

Tricia, your aerial? I was thinking after speaking with you at Newbury, the round disc type you have has the amplifier built into it. The amp is probably faulty that is why you cannot get a signal, I have a spare one that your welcome to have for free (it was only on my motor home for about a month), I think they just unscrew so should be simple to test.

I will be along your way sometime soon, perhaps I could drop it off for you to try, unless you have a new aerial by now :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

what's a real post doing in here... I'm now going to enjoy my 5 minutes of fame as top of the list

David


----------



## klubnomad

drandall said:


> what's a real post doing in here... I'm now going to enjoy my 5 minutes of fame as top of the list
> 
> David


2 mins actually

Dave

656


----------



## tokkalosh

Brill Rob, haven't got a new areial yet. Have pm'd you.

That's me up top .... for the night I hope :wink:


----------



## 103066

Blimey! Is this one still going..?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Dry here at present but heavy showers forecast.
I'm off to the Sailing Club today as we have a week of racing on and I am on one of the patrol boats, taking video and photos.

Have a good day all.


----------



## 103066

Whilst here in Wiltshire we have blue sky and sunshine trying deperately to break through the clouds....oh, and maybe a few wee showers too!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Florrie130 said:


> oh, and maybe a few wee showers too!


Don't like the sound of them.. 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Oops!  perhaps not such a good turn of phrase!  

Still, not far wrong with the weather we're having!


----------



## Seeker

Is this the silliest thread on any website forum anywhere in the world ever?

Harry


----------



## Seeker

And to make it even sillier why does it say I posted it at 2pm and not 3pm?

Harry


----------



## Seeker

That's 'cos it's based in Morocco, Harry, where anyone with any sense is currently touring.

Harry


----------



## Seeker

Talking to yourself, now?

Sillier and sillier.

H


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Seeker,

Hope you feel better for that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Seeker

You didn't really think you were going to be the night watchman did you Tokka?

H


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Seeker,Hope you feel better for that :lol: :lol: :lol:


Perhaps we should charge them Tricia, I mean an hour in the psychiatrists office would cost a bomb...they get it for free here, being left to talk to themselves :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No but I am     

Johnny F


----------



## Seeker

I don't think so Johnny.

H


----------



## tokkalosh

You are right there Rob, who needs a shrink when there's MHF 8) 8) 


Well Seeker, I thought it was something I could do in my sleep :lol: 


Perhaps best to leave you and the mad monk to sort it out between yourselves :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Good evening all, :lol: :lol:   

Steve,


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

CatherineandSteve said:


> Good evening all, :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve,


Your not getting away with that Steve 8)

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

Hi ya all,moblee here back from across la manche :lol: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Goodnight Moblee, that makes me numero uno       

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good Morning,Mangothemadmonk That makes me number 1 for the
numero uno's. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Moblee, thats long enough       

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Sorry Moblee, thats long enough
> 
> Johnny F


That's what my wife say's :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Down you go again moblee ... nothing personal of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Amateurs all! I burp in your general direction as I am last and therefore first

David


----------



## 104931

Can I play?!


----------



## tokkalosh

course you can Dave-n-Irene ..... which half are you :?:


Drandall, burping is just so impolite :roll:


----------



## 104931

tokkalosh said:


> course you can Dave-n-Irene ..... which half are you :?:
> 
> Drandall, burping is just so impolite :roll:


The half with the extra little bit!


----------



## tokkalosh

OK Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104931

Oh goody .... I'm best again!  

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Please note that further attempts to keep me off this prime position will result in ........................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
success :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104931

tokkalosh said:


> Please note that further attempts to keep me off this prime position will result in ........................................
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> success :roll: :lol: :lol:


AH! .................... but for how long :?: :big3:


----------



## pjos11

I now feel important  

I am the best at something 8)


----------



## 104931

pjos11 said:


> I now feel important
> 
> I am the best at something 8)


No you're not!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pjos11

Its not fair  

O Its me again :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Busy time of night, need to stay up late to be top


----------



## 104931

Night night all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## pjos11

Nite Nite then :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Dave-n-Irene said:


> Night night all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


I bet you jest :lol:


----------



## Moonlight

*Confucius say:*

Confucius say: "Wise man never play leapfrog with unicorn".


----------



## 104931

tokkalosh said:


> Dave-n-Irene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Night night all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you jest :lol:
Click to expand...

Who .... ME?!! 

Morning all


----------



## pjos11

You all waited until I went to bed then stole the best position. I am going to work now and I want to see this post last when I get home :lol:

Its wrong to steal :lol: :roll:


----------



## artona

Hi Pjos

can you still see it



> You all waited until I went to bed then stole the best position. I am going to work now and I want to see this post last when I get home Laughing
> 
> Its wrong to steal


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## pjos11

*Yep!!  *

But going now. I have a feeling this won`t be the last post when I get home


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah. my rightful position   

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Moblee Top again!! .I look down on all of you!!!!!! :twisted: :lol: 





phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Your superiority didn't last long moblee
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Too true Trish... :roll:


----------



## DubPaul

could somebody summarise this thread please?


----------



## badger

The general idea of this long etablished thread, is to be the last person posting, when the thread finally ends. How that end will come, we dont know, but then if we did know wouldn't that be cheating? in fact how do we know how and when any of us will end................whats the meaning of life.? 8O ................Can someone explain this thread please!!! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

The thread was started by Motorhomersimpson in what must have been a moment of madness (who kows how often these occur :wink: )

This thread is .....

Relaxed

Friendly

Addictive

Inoffensive

etc etc


----------



## DubPaul

no I'm serious. I'm not going to read the whole thing but I'm sure there are highlights. You know when US sitcoms are stuck for stories and the characters all sit around thinking about old times and they just show snippet repeats? Could somebody do that for me?


----------



## tokkalosh

DubPaul said:


> no I'm serious.


Oh dear, wrong thread me thinks Paul :lol:

Seriously though - it is really all just idle chit chat, weather reports, talk of being on top, talk of being kicked off.
I think you are right not to read the whole thing, unless you are 'seriously' short of any meaning in life


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A bumble bee can't fly backwards!!

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

mangothemadmonk said:


> A bumble bee can't fly backwards!!
> Johnny F


The one I vacuumed up this morning can't fly forwards either :lol: :lol:


----------



## 104712

Thanks

I'll be the best ever mhf member for a few seconds lol


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You were Badshot :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## DubPaul

surely people who have the time to generate 199 pages of drivel(!) could find the time to mention the highlights to me?


----------



## pjos11

I am now the highlight 8)


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Well if burping is impolite I'll just say 

Ni


and enjoy my moment of superiority

David


----------



## 104931

drandall said:


> Well if burping is impolite I'll just say
> 
> Ni
> 
> and enjoy my moment of superiority
> 
> David


That's just hot air!


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

After the curry I had for dinner I can't argue with that.. hot air indeed! 

David


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just finished my shift at the doctors, sat here with a glass of Port and then its off to bed.

Night night all.

Johnny F


----------



## DubPaul

I vomited last night :-(


----------



## tokkalosh

Awwwh


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Awwwh


Awwwh not tokkalosh again 8O 8O

No seriously though, you should be last mhf member!!
er i mean 2nd last :lol: :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh not moblee again     

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Oh no not mangothenuttymonk AGAIN!!! :twisted:


Never fear Moblee's here 8) 



phil


----------



## trevorf

I have never posted in this thread before, can I join in ?


----------



## ksebruce

of course..


----------



## moblee

ksebruce said:


> of course..


you can


----------



## tokkalosh

Everyone's welcome trevorf


----------



## trevorf

Nah, maybe I will not bother :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, we can live with that :lol: 

Top for me again 8)


----------



## moblee

Hello Tokkalosh,We'll share top spot if you like  

Oh no you can't do that can you?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good idea moblee,
you and me on top together then :wink:


----------



## trevorf

But there again maybe I will


----------



## klubnomad

Eggs anyone?


----------



## ksebruce

Nice one 656 just tried to wipe that bug off my screen


----------



## tokkalosh

I see we are heading for three grand 8)


----------



## moblee

Hey Tokkalosh, What happened to us being joint top :evil: 

I've only been outside loading the car for work tomorrow
and i've been ursurped. 8O :lol: :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> i've been ursurped.


No, no. No way.

It's just some 'eggs' and 'bugs' came between us :roll: 
We're back together now ...... phew :wink:


----------



## moblee

Nice to be on top of you again ooops  

I mean on top WITH you tokkalosh :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

2998 plus 1


----------



## tokkalosh

3000


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh & moblee,3000/1 reply high club :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for turning up moblee, I was getting on top of myself there for a while :lol: :lol:

Did make three grand though :roll:


----------



## moblee

Grrr :evil:   :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Grrr


Oh dear, were you going for 'it' too 

Gee, I must get out more :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Sirloin anyone?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What time do you make it now....

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, it is later now that it was then


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh, I've gone and missed it      

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for turning up moblee, I was getting on top of myself there for a while :lol: :lol:
> 
> Did make three grand though :roll:


Just got in,as you made three grand tokkalosh how about
giving me half,I,ll share the four grand,Honest :lol:


----------



## 96105

hi is this longest thread in forums :lol: :lol: :lol: history

ray


----------



## klubnomad

Rump anyone?


----------



## moblee

656 said:


> Rump anyone?


Whatever are you offering 656 :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

moblee said:


> 656 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rump anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever are you offering 656 :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## ksebruce

That s*****g bug is back on my screen again!!!


----------



## pjos11

What a day I have had.  

I feel better now that I am the best though :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear pjos11

What happened today then?


----------



## pjos11

All sorts of bad things, and then your reply to take best position topped it all!! :wink: 

So I am best face it people :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

So pjos11

Feeling better now ..... best just cannot last forever you know


----------



## pjos11

Really!


----------



## tokkalosh

Intermittently

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Moblee,Numero uno 8)


----------



## pjos11

Moblee,Numero TWOooooooooo


----------



## moblee

pjos11 said:


> Really!


yeah really..Numero uno 8) :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Wrong. It's me     

Johnny F


----------



## Moonlight

*a woman always has the last word*

In an argument, a woman always has the last word.

Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.

The last member to post here is the best ever MHF member and it's a woman.

Sorry Chaps - did you really expect to win?? :wink:


----------



## ksebruce

Nope :roll:


----------



## Moonlight

The best way to get a woman to argue with you, is to say something.


----------



## anita302

:roll: I still quite new to MHF, so I'm last to sign on here!!!!! :lol: 

For now anyway

Anita


----------



## pjos11

I know a girl called Anita from Dublin. :lol:


----------



## anita302

No - Sorry not Anita from Dublin.


----------



## moblee

anita302 said:


> No - Sorry not Anita from Dublin.


And the winner is.........Moblee from Cambridge 8)

phil :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> And the winner is.........Moblee from Cambridge 8) phil :lol:


..... pushed out of place by tokkalosh of Pembrokeshire


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the winner is.........Moblee from Cambridge 8) phil :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... pushed out of place by tokkalosh of Pembrokeshire
Click to expand...

you remind me of that old Doris day movie;

MOVE OVER DARLING!!!! :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

....... How can I resist


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> ....... How can I resist


I can't think of a funny retort :lol:

plain & simple ; Moblee's tops 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

You don't know the words of the song then Moblee :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> You don't know the words of the song then Moblee :lol:


Yes tokkalosh i know most of the words


----------



## tokkalosh

Move over Moblee 
I like being top
Move over Moblee
That gleam in your eyes your wife can ignore
But you fooled her before .......


----------



## moblee

sorry tokkalosh,called away.
Very good answer....... :idea: 

Our posts shouldn't touch move over tokka
I LIKE being top move over tokka
Moblee's coming through move over tokka.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have been out and had a few scoops :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103763

I guess that's me now


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No sorry.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

PHEW,Just got in hard day at work.Deserve to be TOP.

sorry mangothenuttymonk :wink: 





phil


----------



## pjos11

Whats all this I go to work and 20 posts get added STOP!

I am the first and best as it should be :lol: 

Wheres Anita from Dublin?


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> PHEW,Just got in hard day at work.Deserve to be TOP.
> 
> sorry mangothenuttymonk :wink:
> 
> phil


 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'm fed up with this post now so I am not bothering putting anything in again....

Johnny F


----------



## pjos11

One down some more people to go :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

mangothemadmonk said:


> I'm fed up with this post now so I am not bothering putting anything in again....Johnny F


Ok, we'll see you around elsewhere :roll:


----------



## pjos11

So we will.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yep, that's me done forever...

Johnny F


----------



## pjos11

Its not fair 8O


----------



## 94055

> Its not fair


WHY?

See you all again in another few months :wink:


----------



## klubnomad

Peppered Steak anyone?


----------



## 94055

My that was quick :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No, don't try and stop me. I am not posting on here again...

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't go mango
Mango please don't go
We need a mad monk here :lol: 

Hi Steve, all ok with you and yours?


----------



## pjos11

Friday I got soaked in the rain several times  

Today I got sun burned :roll: 

What DA !!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Variety is the spice of life 
 
and what better to give us variety than the great British weather


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I haven't been well










Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

mangothemadmonk said:


> I haven't been well Johnny F


Looks to me like you need a good dose of .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
cod liver oil
:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Can I play? :wink:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Can I play? :wink:


Hi stickey,Nice to see a new face/name on this post ' Its my
first time too :lol:

phil


----------



## 94055

Old face saying hello, my it is nice to be on top again :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Old face saying hello, my it is nice to be on top again :lol: :lol:


... even if it is for such a short period.

Hi, Steve  Your face doesn't look _that_ old. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Always good to see 'new' and 'not so new' posters on here :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Always good to see 'new' and 'not so new' posters on here :wink:


And which category do you fit into, Tricia? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm ...

er ....

'not so new' of course :lol: 

Now who can come up with a better opposite of 'new' than 'old' :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What about slightly worn around the edges    

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> Now who can come up with a better opposite of 'new' than 'old' :roll:


http://thesaurus.reference.com/browse/old

First two definitions: "aged" and "obsolete" - that's me then 

My favourite is "pre-existing" :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I've always liked "growing old disgracefully"

Johnny F


----------



## 103763

I think it should be closed after this post :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> I'm ...
> 
> er ....
> 
> 'not so new' of course :lol:
> 
> Now who can come up with a better opposite of 'new' than 'old' :roll:


mature like a wine or cheese :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

slightly worn around the edges 8) 

aged  
obsolete 8O 
pre-existing :x 

mature :wink: 

growing old disgracefully   Please post further details

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

we're only joking, Tokkasaurus :lol: 




phil


----------



## 94055

On the brink of de****

Sorry hate the word

Hi Gerald the face has aged a lot since you last clapped eyes on it :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

MAKE NO MISTAKES,
I DON,T LIKE TO BOAST,
WHATEVER IT TAKES,
I'LL BE LAST ON THIS POST.
REGARDS,
CHRIS V


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who will??

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

Well its my first post on this topic, but there has been no point in posting untill now. I know that because there is a max posting on this forum so I am just waiting my time to be the last?
   

Richard...


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> Well its my first post on this topic, but there has been no point in posting untill now. I know that because there is a max posting on this forum so I am just waiting my time to be the last?
> 
> 
> Richard...


Congratulations :wink:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Nobody else is there yet .....

guess it's my turn :lol: 

Lovely sun shine here now


----------



## moblee

Congratulations on being last member Tokkalosh!! :wink: 





phil


----------



## 98585

congrats to you too Phil


----------



## RichardnGill

congrats to you too Jim


Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations everybody ...

for not making it :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry, poetry has dried up


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Congratulations everybody ...
> 
> for not making it :lol:


Congratulations and jubilations i want the world to know that moblee's
number one (ken dodd)

tatty bye..............phil :lol:


----------



## 94055

What a load of trollop you all speak. It makes no sense at all 8O 
So I am glad to see some new members to this thread that has been dominated by the few since its birth. Yes we have had many saying thay are the one 8O 
Well let me enlighten you all we (all of us currently on this forum) will not be the winner. This thread will go on for a long long time. So as you can see your efforts are a total waste of time.
Dave could i have an invite to the building you store the main server? Why???????
Well
If i am able to post just before I take the server down and trash it........I will be the one :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: 
OK we all know this is not going to happen so carry on :lol: posting 8O 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Spoken like a true 'old timer' Steve 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

I may have to have children just to keep this going, may be son of stickey or sticklet, twaddle? you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You are all amateurs and light weights :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

Well now everyones gone to work, I will here all day!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah but some of us have just finished work........ha

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Wet, wet, wet, wet, wet


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Dry,Dry,Dry,Dry, Dry


----------



## moblee

Sun,sunny,sunnier,sunniest :lol: :lol: :lol: 




never fear moblee's here 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Sun,sunny,sunnier,sunniest


Is that you .... or the weather :roll:   :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sun,sunny,sunnier,sunniest
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you .... or the weather :roll:   :lol:
Click to expand...

I,d like to think both,Tricia 8)

phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Well I have just finnished work now

and the weather up north is 22 and sunny

Richard...


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

well I must be the best ever member because I'm top  

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

What did spellcheck make of that then Rob :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

spelling is spot on...you/we have the tools to decipher it here on MHF...now just apply some grey matter to it and all will become clear  

MHS...Rob


----------



## RichardnGill

Rob I first read it and could not be bothered but then curiosity got the better of me.




Ps spell checker does not like it!


Richard...


----------



## moblee

Motorhomersimpson said:


> well I must be the best ever member because I'm top
> 
> MHS...Rob


Very good MHS!

2nd top.

Never fear MOBLEE'S here 8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Richard, now that's not fair :lol:

Moblee is not top anymore 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, if you have 'reply alert' then your message Rob, came through on email as ...........

Posted text:
well I must be the best ever member because I\'m top  

.......
so I actually already knew :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

yes I saw that...silly system giving it all away, not sure about Richards though :? I will have to check later....must eat  

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

MHS said ..... Hi Richard, now that's not fair

Moblee is not top anymore

.... and I say to MHS ....
Who's a clever fella then Rob :wink:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> MHS said ..... Hi Richard, now that's not fair
> 
> Moblee is not top anymore


.... and I say to MHS ....
Who's a clever fella then Rob :wink:[/quote]


> yes he is!!


----------



## chrisjrv

hi,
I've finished work, can I play now?


----------



## RichardnGill

Stickey you certainly can, but dont forget you will never be top.

Richard..


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh yeah?


----------



## RichardnGill

Well not for as long as me

Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

you just fell


----------



## moblee

Is this the post for the largest member.......I wish
or the last member. :lol: 






phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

So did you Stickey

Richard....


----------



## tokkalosh

All fall down :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> All fall down :lol: :lol:


Hello tokkalosh so glad you're top again :wink:

phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

How many are in this race for the top at the moment? As a newbe to this post I am not sure of the rules yet

Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Race, what race :lol: :lol: 

More like a greasy pole, keep slipping down  

It's quite an exclusive club, only a few members allowed and the only rule you need to know is that you do NOT post after me :roll:


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> How many are in this race for the top at the moment? As a newbe to this post I am not sure of the rules yet
> 
> Richard...


MY dear richard,from what i,ve seen recently there's about 10 of us
who regularly post :Tokkalosh bless her,mango the... must try harder,
mhs the creator (we're not worthy) yourself and a few others.
we all know who's numero uno.....moblee. 8)

Must go now and take cover :lol:

phil


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Who's a clever fella then Rob


I am Tricia 8)

Richards... I have still not had time to work out 

Moblee...must try harder 

Stickey....welcome 

Mango...has he given up :lol:

I saw Steve here the other day as well 

Anyone else 

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many are in this race for the top at the moment? As a newbe to this post I am not sure of the rules yet
> 
> Richard...
> 
> 
> 
> MY dear richard,from what i,ve seen recently there's about 10 of us
> who regularly post :Tokkalosh bless her,mango the... must try harder,
> mhs the creator (we're not worthy) yourself and a few others.
> we all know who's numero uno.....moblee. 8)
> 
> Must go now and take cover :lol:
> 
> phil
Click to expand...

we're not worthy :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Mango...has he given up :lol:


It would appear not 8) 8) 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

more of a greasy post actually


----------



## moblee

Good morning moblee's here 8) 

stickey that in ya pipe and smoke it!! :lol: 


phil


----------



## chrisjrv

ooooh how rude!!!!!! got to go to work now, I'll be back :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald pops in occasionally

Babs hasn't been around for some time

But there's no keeping a good thread down ...............


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> ooooh how rude!!!!!! got to go to work now, I'll be back :idea: :idea: :idea:


Stickey,I'm only joking 

Like your avatar lighten up :lol:

phil


----------



## chrisjrv

Ha, I have mobile technology on laptop, just when you thought you could have all day on top Stickey strikes again :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: ,
this must cost the boss a fortune, only to be used in emergency, I think this qualifies


----------



## RichardnGill

Well thats me back on top as i have just got in from work. But I to have mobile internet for work, so you might as well give up now!

Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

If I don't leave the house you will never get the better of me .....

but ...........

I really must get out more ....... :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Arr but I can get out and still post here.


So sooner or later I will win when you all realise I am here to stay.

Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

Just got in from work? was it worth going? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

I am going to need a hands free for my internet at this rate because I have got to drive our m/H in a short while.


Richard...always #1


----------



## tokkalosh

RichardnGill said:


> So sooner or later I will win.
> Richard...


Maybe .....

much

much

much

much

much

later


----------



## RichardnGill

Tricia, you need to get out more, lovely weather up north too so we are away for the night. Enjoy your time at the top while you still can untill I get back....    

Richard....TTFN...i will be back


----------



## chrisjrv

Ha, now I'm home and back on top. Whats this about lovely weather? North of Sutton Coldfield it's flooding with water pushing the manhole covers off. When people talk about global warming they forget about monsoons. At least it may stop the water shortage :lol: :lol: While I'm on is anyone going to the Americana at Newarke? We'll be there with some like minded idiots, lucky us won a raffle last year and we've got free tickets. It's a great long weekend


----------



## RichardnGill

I though I would let you stay on top for a bit Stickey, as you might not be so lucky again.

As for the weather we were on a site last night (old Hartley CC) on the coast in Northumberland with a sea view and nice warm sun, we sat outsite untill 23:00 after the BBQ.


Richard...


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, I'm back at long last from a long break from broadband. I chaged from Tiscali to Talktalk. I was under the mishaprehension it would be an easy process, not for me. After a few minor teething problems, (no doubt my doing)I'm back. I went on the website of Talktalk to sort out these things, I was asked to phone their b/band helpline, at 10p per minute, and it could take some time, sometimes talking to 2 experts? At that price, I didn't bother. A very good friend helped me instead. Thanks to him, all's well! 

Am I top again?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,
Good to see you back here :wink: 
Hope your connection is stable now so that you can stay with us. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening/Afternoon everyone,Don't worry i'll
take it from here. 8) 





phil


----------



## 97984

Do I get a prize if I win? :lol:


----------



## ksebruce

Nope :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi all,
I'm back on top---- for now. I'm on talk talk as well and it breaks down regularly but I've found switching the wireless modem on and off and then pulling the connection in and out a couple of times seems to attract their attention and it comes back on. must try and think of some poetry :roll: :roll: :roll: might get banned though


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Hi all,
> I'm back on top---- for now. I'm on talk talk as well and it breaks down regularly but I've found switching the wireless modem on and off and then pulling the connection in and out a couple of times seems to attract their attention and it comes back on. must try and think of some poetry :roll: :roll: :roll: might get banned though


Well done for your perseverance, you deserve to be top,and you still 
would be if i hadn't congratulated you!! :roll: :lol:

phil


----------



## crazylady

I can't tell you how good it is to be in the land of the living with my friends on MHF. I've really missed you all, and missed being on here. 

Tricia, thanks for your good wishes, I'm back to stay? :roll: :roll: :roll: 

And I'm top again, not for long I expect!


----------



## chrisjrv

QUITE RIGHT :wink:


----------



## crazylady

I'm glad some things never change. :? :? :?


----------



## chrisjrv

WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT, TALK TALK JUST CRASHED


----------



## moblee

crazylady said:


> I'm glad some things never change. :? :? :?


Somethings never change, including moblee being TOP 8)

phil :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

What does change is how long you are top Moblee, it is getting less and less as I take over

Richard...


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> What does change is how long you are top Moblee, it is getting less and less as I take over
> 
> Richard...


GILL,Have a word with richard he's spending far too much 
time on here!!!

moblee 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

That is exactly what she says to me, but she is watching the TV at the moments so I am save on here for a hour.

Richard...back on top where he belongs ......


----------



## chrisjrv

You can tell there's nothing on the tele


----------



## moblee

Alright richard,I give in the better man won. :twisted: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
MOBLEE :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Just the two of you tonight then to stop me from being on top? 


This will be an easy night.


Richard...


----------



## crazylady

What's going to be easy?


----------



## chrisjrv

It's never easy at my age


----------



## CaGreg

GIRLS ON TOP!!!!


----------



## moblee

CaGreg said:


> GIRLS ON TOP!!!!


Now and again


----------



## CaGreg

2 in a row on top!!!


----------



## moblee

CaGreg said:


> 2 in a row on top!!!


I hope your not implying that i'm a girl!!!
My boyfriend say's i'm all man :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## CaGreg

You got between me and me on top!


----------



## RichardnGill

I am happy just being on top on my own.


Richard...


----------



## CaGreg

Room for everybody on top. More fun too!


----------



## crazylady

Can you move over please, I'm back again.


----------



## tokkalosh

Ladies, we can do it .............


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Ladies, we can do it .............


YEAH,but not as well as a MAN 8)

phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Ill second that too.


Richard..


----------



## CaGreg

Just watch us. Way to go girls Lets do it!!!


----------



## chrisjrv

Then along comes stickey :twisted:


----------



## CaGreg

Hard to do this and Chat room too. Multitasking is tiring


----------



## RichardnGill

And I came back too.


Richard...


----------



## CaGreg

Hard to do this and Chat room too. Multitasking is tiring


----------



## johnandcharlie

You don't have to tell me. I'm in the chat room too :lol:


----------



## moblee

CaGreg said:


> Hard to do this and Chat room too. Multitasking is tiring


Multitasking?Am i to believe you are a member of the Weaker sex :lol: :lol:

phil 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Get back down where you belong guys .... you know you can't keep a good woman down .......

especially when there's more than one :roll: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Better gender not weaker sex.


----------



## johnandcharlie

moblee said:


> Multitasking?Am i to believe you are a member of the Weaker sex :lol: :lol:


I'm not.


----------



## CaGreg

johnandcharlie said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Multitasking?Am i to believe you are a member of the Weaker sex :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not.
Click to expand...

But i'm keeping him so busy in the chat room that he can hardly keep up with this!!


----------



## johnandcharlie

There's room in the chat room for more people :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello john,Glad i'm not on my own.
So many ladies on this post tonight,surely one of them could make
a cup of tea for us men. :lol: 


phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Not for me as I can not multi task.


Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

I feel a double entendre coming on


----------



## crazylady

Don't you feel sorry for the men?, not a cat in hells chance. Let's win 'em every time ladies. It was a woman who won 'The Peoples Quiz' tonight. More power to the females, goes to show who has the brains in their heads.


----------



## RichardnGill

females are very clever, they clean the house, do the washing up, look after the kids, go to work, do the washing , run the house. A mear man can only do 2 things work and rest.

Who is the cleverest now?

But Now I can do 3 be on top here....


----------



## chrisjrv

yes but men can do things properly,like know which is left and right and we mature instead of getting older. Any way its time for nursey to give me my cocoa and read me a bedtime story, nighty nighty


----------



## RichardnGill

Just me having the last post so I an #1 tonight!


Richard...


----------



## johnandcharlie

I'm still here :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Quick Moblee,No females about.

Good Morning Chaps 8)


----------



## ksebruce

Morning


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folks, it's looking quite bright here in Glossop. Hang on there's a black cloud appearing. It's O.K. it's only 'im indoors getting up!


----------



## RichardnGill

I just thought I would say morning.


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, guess who's broadband went down again!!!!! Does any of you work for Talk Talk and arranging to chuck a spanner in my works?


----------



## CaGreg

Girls on top again!


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, It's still brightish here? stickey don't give me bad news about Talktalk, I've only just changed over to them, have I made a mistake? I don't have a router or wireless connection, I'm hoping I'm safe. Somebody else with Talktalk is having the same problems as you, they too have wireless connection, is that the common denominator?


----------



## moblee

Moblee's back :twisted: 

cagreg & crazylady Haven't you got some Ironing to do or
something.  


phil 8)


----------



## CaGreg

Ironing done, dog fed, teenager counselled, floors washed and waxed, bathroom mirror shining, shopping put away, fridge defrosted, husband tea'd and biscuited.

(Yeah right!!)

Catherine


----------



## moblee

CaGreg said:


> Ironing done, dog fed, teenager counselled, floors washed and waxed, bathroom mirror shining, shopping put away, fridge defrosted, husband tea'd and biscuited.
> 
> (Yeah right!!)
> 
> Catherine


Hello catherine,I've just read your other post "This time next week".
A weeks a LONG time hope it doesn't drag :lol: :lol:

phil 8)


----------



## CaGreg

Catherine[/quote]
Hello catherine,I've just read your other post "This time next week".
A weeks a LONG time hope it doesn't drag :lol: :lol:

phil 8)[/quote]

Well if it was up to you menfolk I would be too busy for it to drag and wouldn't have any time to be on MHF.

GIRLS ON TOP!

Ca.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got back from weekend away....Who's winning :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

mangothemadmonk said:


> Just got back from weekend away....Who's winning :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


Well the girls have been flying the flag last twenty four hours. had three in a row at one stage.

Get moving again now

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

I am again. Crazy Lady you must have some sort of router, just pull the phone connection in and out of the wall, not forgetting to press it's little release catch of course, or get a man to do it, they understand these things :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good to see the girls have kept you guys in order while I've been out


----------



## moblee

Stickey!! No ironing to do!!! :lol: 



phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Not in my job description Mowblee


----------



## crazylady

stickey, I'm not the one with the problem with Talktalk now, mines sorted. As for getting a man to fix anything, no thanks, I'd sooner do it myself, at least I'll be certain it's working correctly.

Girls on top, again.


----------



## CaGreg

Flying the Irish flag and the Girl flag now. Dinner over back to important stuff.

Ca


----------



## RichardnGill

Another superior Male to back you guys up here.

Richard...

This should be fun 2night....


----------



## chrisjrv

Quick while they're all off line


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> As for getting a man to fix anything, no thanks, I'd sooner do it myself, at least I'll be certain it's working correctly.


How true Babs, if a jobs worth doing, then do it yourself 

Sorry stickey, back online now :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

I doubt these Girls will ever be able to keep up with us. No staying power.


Richard on top again


----------



## moblee

Poor Richard,All on your own with all these ladies.
Surely one of them could make us blokes a cup of tea. :lol: 8O 





moblee


----------



## tokkalosh

You sexist moblee - why don't YOU make the tea :roll:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> You sexist moblee - why don't YOU make the tea :roll:


 :lol: :lol: 
I'll do EVERYTHING shall i. :lol:

phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

I am ok, I have got two daughters and Gill to make my cuppas. More time to be on top here.


Richard....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thats three lads in a row.....The Winners :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

They haven't even contested it Jonney. 

So Lads it is 


And more importantly Richard is on top again 8) 8) 8)


Richard...looking down at U


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I think not matey :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

Ok You have got a point.


richard...


----------



## moblee

Lads,lets not fall out!!!
Not now that we've established MALE supremacy!!




Moblee's back :twisted:


----------



## RichardnGill

I never fall out with anyone as long as I am on top.  

BTW the girls were wasy beat 2night  

Richard...back where he belongs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

RichardnGill said:


> I never fall out with anyone as long as I am on top.
> 
> BTW the girls were easy beat 2night
> 
> Richard...back where he belongs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh whatever..... :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

When you lot have quite finished .................


----------



## chrisjrv

Re Ironing, I remember my Dad being coerced into doing the ironing once, he ironed my Mothers bra and got the points in the wrong place 8O 8O 8O , do you think he knew something? This is the last Stickey post until tomorrow night, work is getting in the way. Keep them under chaps, in their place,
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Stickey :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Keep them under chaps, in their place, Chris V


Oooooh, cheeky :wink:

Off you go stickey, you need your beauty sleep :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Night night


----------



## 105397

Can't believe how sad you all are. 

Its me.

Buddha


----------



## chrisjrv

And night night to you as well, it's not sad it's stubborn


----------



## crazylady

Good morming folk from a wet & windy Glossop. That sounds just like 'im indoors.


----------



## CaGreg

2 in row girls are on top morning noon and night.

ca


----------



## eddievanbitz

Looks like I win!

Mods please lock this thread NOW


----------



## CaGreg

eddievanbitz said:


> Looks like I win!
> 
> Mods please lock this thread NOW


Not a snowballs chance in hell. Keep dancing boys!

Ca


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
It is cold, wet and windy here in Pembrokeshire too Babs  

Someone told me yesterday that we had June in April so now we are having April in June :? :lol:


----------



## ksebruce

ppppp persistently raining here in N Yorks


----------



## RichardnGill

Just me poping in to be on TOP AGAIN!  


Richard...from a wet Durham


----------



## CaGreg

Away with you now. Greetings from a slightly sunny Ireland. TOP TOP TOP

Ca


----------



## moblee

The *last* member to post on this thread is............................

......wait for it......

.....*moblee* 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, and the rain keeps coming down. (it's better than going up?)


----------



## CaGreg

And the girls keep going up too. To the TOP!!

Ca


----------



## RichardnGill

Boys on Top again.


Richard...


----------



## ksebruce

We certainly are.


----------



## JackieP

Not in MY house they're not!


----------



## RichardnGill

Why not?


----------



## JackieP

Erm....

Because they're just NOT.

Right?


----------



## CaGreg

RichardnGill said:


> Boys on Top again.
> 
> Richard...


Down boy. You need to know your place!

CA


----------



## RichardnGill

I do know my place..At the TOP of this post 4ever

Richard...


----------



## ksebruce

How long?


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> The *last* member to post on this thread is............................
> 
> ......wait for it......
> 
> .....*moblee* 8)


Please read attached quote :twisted:


----------



## RichardnGill

Not for Long though Moblee.


Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me again     

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> Not for Long though Moblee.
> 
> Richard...


*GILL,GILL,* he's on here AGAIN!!

PHIL


----------



## RichardnGill

Gill has just taken the dog for a walk so I am save for a bit!

Richard...

PS Guy defo on top 2night! lets keep it that way (as long as its me)


----------



## moblee

Good idea long as its you,oops :lol: 





moblee's back!! :twisted:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No he's not    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> No he's not
> 
> Johnny F


tut,tut,tut

*MOBLEE* :evil: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

You see the problem with you men is that you bicker amongst yourselves whilst we GIRLS (on top) provide a united front and just get on with it.

Why does that sound familiar???

Ca


----------



## pjos11

Yeh Yeh Yeh. Speak to the Hand :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

These guys just don't seem to understand do they Ca :roll:


----------



## ksebruce

Like SWMBO says "we never listen"


----------



## moblee

WHY do we have to have to have this constant bickering between
the Men & the Women..

We all know who's best..........

Don't we *CHAPS* 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good envening folks, I'm back again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good envening folks, I'm back again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Lucky me in sunny Kettering tonight, must go and have dinner (on expences) Catch you later


----------



## CaGreg

Girls always do it for themselves!!

Lovely and sunny here by the way. No rain today. Almost starting to miss the rain.......

Ca


----------



## castaway

Me me it's me now - and to think I have not posted for almost a year!!!

Hello all by the way


----------



## crazylady

It's just stopped raining here, for the time being.


----------



## moblee

castaway said:


> Me me it's me now - and to think I have not posted for almost a year!!!
> 
> Hello all by the way


Welcome back castaway

phil


----------



## pjos11

Men Rule \/


----------



## ksebruce

No we only think we do 8O


----------



## RichardnGill

I always though we did as well....


Richard...


----------



## pjos11

I know if my wife seen what I said, I would be DEAD!!:crybaby:


----------



## 101965

ksebruce said:


> No we only think we do 8O


 true


----------



## ksebruce

Unless you get permission to say so. 8)


----------



## pjos11

I asked and she said, NO!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Very windy here now although rain has stopped .....

..... and I didn't need permission to say that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

I am back on top without permission.

Richard...


----------



## pjos11

Me Too.


----------



## crazylady

Good night folks, I'll leave you to it.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the rain's stopped also the wind and it looks sunny.


----------



## tokkalosh

Still windy here but dry and sunny.


----------



## ksebruce

Thought I'd sneak in while no ones looking.... :twisted:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, the rain has held off and it nice & bright!


----------



## chrisjrv

Good afternoon, yes it's quite pleasant here in Milton Keynes apart from having to be here of course but at least I'm on expences.


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone,Freezing cold in cambridge,what a summer.  







phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Greetings all,

Cool here but glad to say it is dry.

Ckear skies at the top :lol:


----------



## pjos11

Belfast is to warm!! Whats up with this weather? 

I don`t know but I am the best :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

!!ereh dloc dna krad yrev s'tI

F ynnhoJ


----------



## chrisjrv

A backwards sort of comment from MM


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> !!ereh dloc dna krad yrev s'tI
> 
> F ynnhoJ


oh yeah! His not backward at coming forward is he. :lol:

lihp


----------



## tokkalosh

Nor forward at going ....... downwards :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Nor forward at going ....... downwards :lol:


Up,Up,Up Nearly there
Ah there we go!!!
On TOP phew :lol:

phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm BORED Premier lodge, nothing on the box, laptop on phone card so really sloooooooooooooooooooow think I'll go to bed


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeah, I bet you do stickey :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

.lla iH

.tib a ni krow ot gniog dna pu tog tsuJ

.etin etiN

.F ynnhoJ


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's looks a little damp today.


----------



## chrisjrv

I wonder if he has to reverse out of his drive, must go to work,
Bye for now


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope no one is flooded out.

Stay on top :roll:


----------



## CaGreg

The QUEEN OF TOPS is back. Fasten your seatbelts. Ireland is sunny and warm(ish) today and only 4 days to go! 

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm back so its chaps on top again as is only natural


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Too right stickey

Johnny F


----------



## pjos11

Me da man ya no waa I maen :lol: 

Have to stop listening to my son!!


----------



## chrisjrv

Where were you living before?


----------



## moblee

Pleuvoir,Pleuvoir  


Will it ever stop





phil


----------



## pjos11

Yes of course. 

If you all agree that I am the best and do not post after this :BIG:


----------



## ksebruce

Fat chance :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Looks like being a long hard winter


----------



## tokkalosh

Now you've all gone to bed I can spend the night on top   :lol:


----------



## Duadua

What if we haven't gone to bed yet?


----------



## tokkalosh

Duadua said:


> What if we haven't gone to bed yet?


Then I have to yield to your 'staying power'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua

What with your determination to spend the night on top and my staying power.

I shan't be able to sleep a wink. :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all. Sleep well?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Was working all night    

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

You should be more carefull at your age :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

All rite like man. 

AM Back 

On Top as usuall.


Richard...

Ive Just noticed that 3 lads in a row, what a nice start to the day.


----------



## ksebruce

4 now


----------



## badger

Make that 5............. 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

6 actually


----------



## RichardnGill

7 now!

Whats happend to the girls? They must have given up knowing that us lads were always going to win.
   

Richard....


----------



## tokkalosh

Fear not, I have been watching you guys :lol: :lol: 

Just thought I would leave you alone for a while and let you think you were winners :roll:


----------



## Duadua

What with your determination to spend the night on top and my staying power. 

I haven't been able to sleep a wink yet. :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well get to bed I'll take over now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johny F


----------



## Duadua

:sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O He types in his sleep 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Haven't you got any ironing to do girls? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hey, no repeat posts please :lol: :lol: 


Waiting for the maid to come and do my ironing :roll:


----------



## Duadua

I am trying to get some much needed sleep, .... but I lie awake still thinking about what happened last night as you were trying to get on top, again and again and again!


----------



## tokkalosh

Dream on babe :wink:


----------



## 94055

I think some Wd40 is needed on this thread :lol:


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> I think some Wd40 is needed on this thread :lol:


Can't find any wd40,will vaseline do sweetie? 8O :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheapskate :x


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Cheapskate :x


I prefer exspensive cod :roll: :lol:

phil


----------



## Duadua

I might be allergic to WD40 :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

Iam allergic to not being on top, Just as well you lot keep sliding down with all the WD 40


Richard...


----------



## CaGreg

Us girls would never lose a moment's sleep, just know that no matter what you guys think we are TOP. 

Ca


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been a bright day here in Glossop. That was up untill 5pm., since then we've had showers. (yes, I do have a bath) :lol:


----------



## 94055

A squirt anyone?


----------



## tokkalosh

You are so right there Ca, these guys are just a tad disillusioned but hey, we can cope with that :lol: 

Similar weather here Babs, roll on summer :roll:


----------



## CaGreg

Stayin on TOP is one thing but chatting in the chat room is even more fun so what about it then? The competion could be fun I think?

Ca


----------



## RichardnGill

Chat romm and staying on top here, that would mean multi tasking. That is not possable for me. So I will stick with being on top 

Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

Stickey doesn't like WD 40, other solutions are available


----------



## 94055

Now behave :wink: :wink:

[stream:c9863f5588]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=badboys.wav[/stream:c9863f5588]


----------



## tokkalosh

That was a very longggggggggggg post Steve :?


----------



## 94055

When you have to wait for it to reach a climax. Yep that is me :lol: :lol: 
That is why the song....Bad Boys.....takes a while to get going :lol: :lol: 

:wink: :wink: 8) 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

sorry :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Those showers turned into constant rain after 8pm and it's still raining. That's the weather update for today. Goodnight folks.


----------



## RichardnGill

good night
From Richard on top


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's still raining.


----------



## 94055

Mornin
Yep I am still a


----------



## chrisjrv

Can't we talk about something else? Politics, art, state of the nation,
different methods of lubrication e.g. if you use WD40 on nylon bearings they swell up, you should use a silicone spray. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's the worst thing you can do.....

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

What about the 'copy' WD40's on the market - are they as good?


----------



## chrisjrv

I can think of far worse things I could do


----------



## RichardnGill

Good afternoon all. Just of to Hawes CC site for the weekend (fingers crossed it does not flood) So I though I would let you know the top spot will be avaiable until Sunday evening when I am back...  



Richard... :wink:


PS> GT 85 is better than WD 40 Top Tip from the Top Poster?


----------



## 97984

Bump!! :lol:


----------



## pjos11

Ah yes!! 

Back were I belong :wav:


----------



## chrisjrv

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will...

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon,nice and sunny *now* in cambridge. :lol:

It won't last 

*phil*


----------



## chrisjrv

Can we ban weather conversations please


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Can we ban weather conversations please


Supposed to be wet all weekend too!!!


----------



## crazylady

Good Evening folks, it's stopped raining here for now. Acording to the weather report it's gong to carry on raining till Monday. We had the Glossop canival planned for this week-end, I've just heard it's been cancelled due to weather.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

V tired bed time :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: 
Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

weather weather,rain rain, yawn yawn,bored bored,going to bed, nighty night everyone


----------



## moblee

Dry at the moment :lol: 




phil


----------



## crazylady

Goodnight folk.


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Can we ban weather conversations please


Ooooohhhhhh 8O

What topic would you like then :roll:

My son hopes to go snorkelling tomorrow, then he will be rowing around Caldey on Sunday.

That better stickey


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, if we can't have weather conversations I might as well leave MHF.    Anyway, getting back to what I know, it's not looking too bad this morning. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hi folks,Don't know whether to discuss the weather or not :roll: .
Anyway glad its the weekend been a hard long week.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. 
.
LEAST ITS DRY AT THE MOMENT :lol: 

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Rainin in Lancashire....     

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Huh :roll: thanks you lot, you've sent the rain over here.  

So what you all up to this weekend :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh all right, I give in to the majority, it's raining in Burton upon Trent


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I love the rain         

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> I love the rain
> 
> Johnny F


I'm singing in the rain,just singing in the rain, what a glorious feeling
i'm happy again..........

GENE KELLY/ Not really its *MOBLEE* :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Could be gene therapy (I'm therapy again)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Out tonight for tapas...... Oh and plenty beer hic

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Good I can sneak back on top, Ladies must be doing the ironing or watching the weather


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Good I can sneak back on top, Ladies must be doing the ironing or watching the weather


 :roll: No :roll:

I have been out in the rain. Took son to Manorbier to do some snorkelling and I walked along the cliff top.

Spot the spot :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's still raining here. 

Tricia, that looks a wild scene of the sea.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The boys are back   . Morning people its a beautiful day..

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good morning people,bit late been doing other things.
     





phil


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes it is isn't it, but will everywhere be full of grumpy frustrated smokers?


----------



## RichardnGill

Good evening, just back from a nice tip away and on TOP form.


Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Tip top eh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bonsoir campers.

I'll take it from here :lol: 



phil 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's started to rain again. It's been very nice up untill 6pm


----------



## chrisjrv

OOOh Noooo weather people are back, OK its not raining here and I've just cut my grass and next doors as they're in Italy. Americano goes ahead next weekend regardless of weather, I' away from Thurs to Tues so you 'll have to do without me     Now thats what I call a weekend


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Anyone fancy a smoke :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

See you outside then :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I gave up when they went up to 50p for 20


----------



## tokkalosh

Showing your age there stickey 8O


----------



## pjos11

HOPE THIS WORKS :lol:

I have spoken to the powers to be and the order has been given.

*NOONE* has to post here again unless *I* authorise it.

:evil3:


----------



## tokkalosh

pjos11 ... permission to post please 8O


----------



## pjos11

*NO* Most certainly not.


----------



## tokkalosh

OK pjos11, sorry to have bothered you. :roll:


----------



## pjos11

I have a feeling !




:big3:


----------



## chrisjrv

Pleeeeeeeze can I post?


----------



## pjos11

What! Are you for real? NO!
:wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Pretty pleeeeze


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, thought I'd take me chance and post, it is a new day.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello my preciouses..... gollum gollum


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't worry about 'them' Babs, they're only men :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What do you mean tokkalosh, "only men"?    

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Purely that men are very understanding and would have no objection to stepping down for a lady 

:lol:


----------



## pjos11

All you people have been posting while I was at work. You have not been following the new rules set in place yesterday. 

Just to remind you all. 

NOONE has to post here again unless I authorise it. 


:cussing:


----------



## RichardnGill

Can I please ask why you must authorise each post?

Richard...


----------



## pjos11

Because I am the best *Motorhomer *and must be the last person to post.


----------



## RichardnGill

No you have got it wrong, I am


Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Calm down boys ...
you know ...
the best man for the job ....
is .....
a woman :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

I am not happy with the woman in mylife today, she is out shopping at the Metro Centre and I an wating fo my tea. So no a woman is not the best man for thw job.

What do I do?

1,Order a Pitza
2,Go to the Chippy
3,Wait and hope she gets back before 18:00 

Richard...


----------



## ksebruce

Go to the pub have a bar meal.....as well hic'


----------



## tokkalosh

May I suggest Richard that you ..........

find the kitchen

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

> May I suggest Richard that you ..........
> 
> find the kitchen


 I have been in there before when I had to make a coffee. 

Richard...getting very hungry....  :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

So.. pjos11 if I call myself NOONE I can post


----------



## RichardnGill

I am Hungry so I wana be on top to make me happy.

Richard...


----------



## moblee

*MOBLEE*SITTING AT THE TOP 8)

Just drinking a coffee after a hard day at work!

phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Moblee Havnt you got a new M/H to go and look at?


Richard...happy now me tea is on its way...she's back. At last!    


:idea: What is it with females and shops? :?: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> Moblee Havnt you got a new M/H to go and look at?
> 
> Richard...happy now me tea is on its way...she's back. At last!
> 
> :idea: What is it with females and shops? :?: :evil: :evil: :evil:


*NO just a COFFEE* :roll:

Don't choke on ya Tea :wink:

*PHIL*


----------



## RichardnGill

Well me tea was worth the wait, dont wimen make lovley tea?

Richard... 

boys on top to night AGAIN I see.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Was there ever a real contest Richard    

Johnny F


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

mangothemadmonk said:


> Was there ever a real contest Richard
> 
> Johnny F


Not really 

MHS...Rob  ps. what's a kitchen? I sit down at the table and the magic plate appears full of food  I have also wondered about the magic basket we have in the bedroom, place dirty clothes in there and the next day (well maybe two days) my clothes are clean and pressed, back in the wardrobe 

Being male, it's a hard life but someone has to do it..


----------



## RichardnGill

Our Hymer has a majic fridge as well, full of food an d beer.

Its just a pity it didnt have a majic drivers seat too  

But I supose us Men have to do the important jobs.. Captains of industry and that....  


Richard....


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a different sex, a different species. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

stickey said:


> Not a different sex, a different species. :roll: :roll: :roll:


Oi...I resemble that remark 

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady

I've been reading the post's that have been put on today. I'm going to bed now, it's made me so tired worrying about you poor helpless males. :roll: :roll: :roll: Goodnight folk.


----------



## RichardnGill

I am worried too because I get up before the wife, so who is going to make my breakfast? 

well thats what McD's is for I suppose


Richard...felling good at the TOP.....


----------



## 103625

Hey i,m not helpless and i can do the same as women multi task 
now what else did i come in here for :roll: 

Tony


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Just mentioned this conversation to my wife and she kindly gave me a guided tour of the kitchen...never realised there was so many machines around without remote controls  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 103625

Its my day off work today while wifey had to go to work she expected the housework done tea to be ready for when she got home dont know how she thinks i would find the time to go on the forum


----------



## 103625

Well you all fallen off your perches so guess that makes me the best ever

you lightweights :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no it doesn't, you are just temporary


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's women on top, we're so good.


----------



## 103625

Glossop rules ?not for long :twisted: 

women on top ehh ? makes it easier for us men :wink: 

Tony


----------



## chrisjrv

But not for long, wonders of mobile technology, I'm at the new Sainsburys they're building at Matlock, not a million miles from you, another shop for you


----------



## RichardnGill

Just back in from work (Coffee and Lunch ready for me, must fee guilty after last night) so I am on top again...


Richard...


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, one of my pets hates is shopping of any kind. I make a list so I know exactly what I'm going for, that way I can get in the shop & out again as quickly as possible. I do hate it when I leave the list behind though. :x


----------



## moblee

Just got in from work  
council's finally cut down there tree that was growing over our drive
won't have to deflate tyres to get m/home out anymore   

So *moblee's* HAPPY


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi Moblee if your happy, I am happier on the top again....


Richard.... 8)


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> Hi Moblee if your happy, I am happier on the top again....
> 
> Richard.... 8)


I'm happy hope your happy tooooo.

d.bowie


----------



## tokkalosh

I wanna be happy
But I can't be happy
'Til I make you happy too .. 8O 



when will you guys realise where superiority lies :roll:


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh,I'm quite happy for you to be on top  
But by me telling you this your not top now :roll:

*HAPPY*

PHIL


----------



## RichardnGill

Whats this superiority then?


Richard...back where I belong.......    ...and happy too 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hullo again, just finished cleaning out trailer tent after lending it out and now somebody else wants it for this weekend and of course I won't mind towing it will I .Written on forehead MUG


----------



## moblee

Nice one stickey,but my hairline must be receding more than yours
because mine say's Mug,Taxi,& Bank on it :roll: 




phil


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, for a change, :roll: here's a weather update. It's raining. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

:clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: 
Sorry your time is up


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock: :clock:
> Sorry your time is up


Your eggs boiled :lol:

raining again

phil 8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well it's nice to see so many happy people down here in the
basement  

MHS...Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

aCHANGE FROM THE WEATHER, IT'S GETTING DARK


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well your okay then Sticky, you having your light bulb  

MHS...Rob


----------



## RichardnGill

Its dry and just getting dark up north.


Night I am of 2 bed 2 get me beauty sleep ( I nedd plenty)

Richard....


----------



## castaway

Dry in Norfolk, dark clouds and given up trying to get beauty sleep - just don't work!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Dark in Pembrokeshire :roll: 
Nite all :wink:


----------



## 103066

Crikey, it's still going strong then!


----------



## chrisjrv

Sneak in quick while everyones off line


----------



## 103066

Absolutely - I'm such an imsomniac!


----------



## castaway

Not everyone!!!!


----------



## 103066

D'oh!


----------



## castaway

Florrie130 said:


> D'oh!


Coooey!!!


----------



## 103066

Nah, ok, that's me for today, I'm off to bed...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just me still up then ?    

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Did you have a good night up there Johnny :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, it's sunny, I'm on holiday, off to Americana tomorrow so you'll have to manage without me


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk. I tried to post this morning at 6:30am, my computer said MHF wasn't available, what happened, or was it me? At this moment it's thunder & lightening, along with the constant rain, and to top it all, it's dark. :? :? :?


----------



## ksebruce

Hi, SQL server was down...


----------



## RichardnGill

I am sure I will cope without you Stickey.

Have a goodun

Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Not coming to visit you then Babs :roll: :wink: 

Very, very windy in Pembs but clear skies at present.


----------



## klubnomad

We are off to Garnant tonight to go to Dads funeral tomorrow. I hope the weather is nice for it.

Dave

656


----------



## mangothemadmonk

My dog has no nose....

Johnny F


----------



## castaway

oh go on then 'how does it smell?'


----------



## tokkalosh

You spoil him then :? 

(No no's) :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are you sure you can cope without me for the weekend?


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't think we can stickey, you best cancel trip 8O


----------



## moblee

Move over tokkalosh 

*MOBLEE'S* COMEING THROUGH

I see from your earlier post it was windy in pembrokeshire
you'll have to lay off the beans for awhile :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## 94055

Right all get down and


:notworthy:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've considered cancelling but as we won free tickets for the Americana in the raffle there last year I'm just to tight not to use them    
Anyway I've loaded the lager in the van now


----------



## RichardnGill

Ive got a better idea and it will save you worrying about not being top all weekend.

:idea: You could give the tickets to me :wink: 


Richard...


----------



## 103625

stickey said:


> Good morning all, it's sunny, I'm on holiday, off to Americana tomorrow so you'll have to manage without me


 Stickey
remember the date and what happen to the British last time they may send you packing again :lol: :lol: :lol:

so i,ll just be the best till you get back

Tony


----------



## chrisjrv

EEEERRRRMMMMM NO. At least I thought about it


----------



## RichardnGill

Gota try...

but I will settle for being top again    

Have a goodun Stickey


Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

Anyway winnie wotsit I've already packed and I don't drink tea( but I'm taking a bottle of Southern Comfort) If this continues I may have to take the laptop :wink: :wink:


----------



## 103625

Good idea Stickey
drink the hooche you ,ll be out of it for a week and i,ll still be in charge


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, for now it's stopped raining. One thing I have noticed, no matter how bad the weather has been, it's not been cold, in fact quite the opposite. :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Eyup Babs. Not bin cawd. Tha wants fot ger up North luv. Its flippin freezin :coldcold: :coldcold: :coldcold: :coldcold: :coldcold: :coldcold: :coldcold:


----------



## chrisjrv

Right thats it then we're off in a minute, she who must be obeyed say's I can't take the laptop (she wasn't quite that polite), 
Have a nice day yorll! getting into character Hic


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Has he gone yet!!

Me ontop again     

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

I agree with Babs, not really cold down here either, despite the wet. :roll: 

Poor mangothemadmonk, got icicles on you mirrors yet :lol:


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Me ontop again
> Johnny F


Sorry Johnny F, I much prefer being the one on top! 8O  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The sun is up,
The sky is blue .............
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm telling lies,
It isn't true

It's just raining,
Raining in my part :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening Campers  
*MOBLEE'S* In from work and back on top where *HE *belongs.
 

phil 8)


----------



## crazylady

mangothemadmonk, I can't believe you think it's cold in Chorley, you must be nesh. Try living in the high peak at the foot hills of the Snake Pass where I live, and it's still not cold.
Tricia, loved your retake on the Buddy Holly classic.


----------



## tokkalosh

So it's official - mangothemadmonk is nesh (don't know what it means though :? )

Thanks Babs, it came to me whilst driving home :wink:


Have found it - Nesh = 
Adj. 1. Over-sensitive to cold, when applied to a person. E.g."I suppose you want me to turn the fire on, being so nesh." 
2. Cold, with respect to the weather. E.g."Put your coat on Billy, it's nesh outside."
3. Being easily scared, overly timid, feeble.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it was the first expaination I was thinking about when refering to mangothemadmonk Tricia.


----------



## 94055

Good morning all
It is Friday again :lol: 
My, the days are going so fast, it is hard to keep up with them 8O 
Maybe I should start a diary? I could then jot down pointers for each day.
:?: :?: :?: Now after careful consideration I have decided a diary is out the question. WHY? Easy, I would have less time to spend on here :lol: :lol: 

Now for the new members posting on this thread (yes even you un-initiated that have been posting for the last couple of months) You are not able to qualify for the last person to post on this thread, unless you have read EVERY
reply from day 1. YES i mean EVERY reply.
Mind you, you would have known that if you had read the rules. :wink:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Good heavens that took me ages to read all those pages, but then i had nothing better to do and it kept me busy and my mind of the fact that after 53 yrs. of smoking (less 3 months then failure) i have not had a *** for 5 days, 8 hrs. and 22 mins. but whose counting.

How you doing Steve, ok i imagine, it's hard though good job MHF takes my mind of it.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin Bob. Well done mate keep it up.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Ta. JohnnyF

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Bob
Mornin mate

Sorry you missed a posting, I have checked the posting read counter, sorry you will have to read them all again to make sure you are OK.

The secret with the weed so far is try not to count the time 8O 
Still going strong. Glad to see you are having a go as well. Keep it up mate.

Hi Johhny mornin to you as well

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Same to you as well Steve, keep it up mate. 

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Right Steve i will start soon and report when the task is complete :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 94055

OK Bob

Oh and the rest of you be warned the post counter recorder is counting you as well :wink: 
Ok this site will be very quiet over the next few days as members are busy reading :wink: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

So I should start reading then Steve :? :? :? What now :?: :?: :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
When you have finished let me know and i will give you a test. Once i have checked the thread read counter that is :!: 
:wink: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, I fell for one of your, "check the hours again Babs" I refuse to check every reply. I have been on this thread since from the beginning, does that let me off? Pretty please.


----------



## 94055

Babs
Since you have been here since the beggining
You may monitor the monitor 8O 
Or in double dutch, you may check the reply read monitor checker to check if a poster has read all the replies, if not you may post and ask them to do so :lol: 
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

I second that Babs  got to look after the 'die hards' on here


----------



## 94055

Trish you have the same rights as Babs :wink: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh but if Babs is monitoring the monitor who is monitoring Babs monitoring the monitor :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Steve :wink: 

Steve, Bob, did you have help packing up, patches etc ?


----------



## 94055

Johhny
How do you think I cope?
I have to watch the monitor, monitor the monitor, to check the monitor is being monitor ed correctly:wink: 
:lol: :lol:



> Steve, Bob, did you have help packing up, patches etc ?


Trish
I had plenty of help, the bloody interest rate for one :lol: 
No cold turkey for me, oh and Everton mints

Steve


----------



## 103066

Well I guess I've probably not read them all so that'll be me out.... 8O 

I guess I'll just be on my way....   



:wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'm still reading 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Florrie
No excuse get reading.
Are you not able to multi task? :lol: :lol:



> I'm still reading Cool Cool Cool Cool Cool
> 
> Johnny F


Good, keep at it. I need you to be well read. I may need a hand to set the questions :wink:

Now got to go and think of an :idea: to keep them reading constantly.
No food, no drink or even sex, in fact nothing until they have finished. Ah! got it. Right the next six to post on here can have a pardon and will not have to do the task. Instead your job will be a moderator, moderating the posters on here to check the reading checker to establish if they have read all of the replies.
Ok quick get registered :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'll have to stop reading now as I need/have to go to work. Does one have permission :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 103945

What a strange evening. My PC (or my internet, don't know which to blame) would not let me look at the pages of the "does God exist" thread without attempting each page a dozen times ... so I gave up, and read just the first and last.

With this thread, the PC / internet allowed me to read each and every page. :roll: ... and I'm still awake!!!!!!

So, does this make me the winner? (be nice, I'm fairly new around here!!) :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi Vanessa
Wow congratulations 
you have found this thread :lol: 
Sadly I have checked the thread reader and you missed one page of the replies 8O 
Now I can help you with this, seeing as you are new I can tell you it is between page 101 and 201 now that cuts your reading again down by 50%
What a generous person I am :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, I have to admit I've always found you to be a good friend for those most needy, (me for one). I have to thank you from the bottom of my heart for giving me such an exulted position on this thread. I feel sure with the help and support from my friend Tricia, we will see the said task fulfilled without prejudice, fear or favour.


----------



## 94055

Good
Now don,t be late on parade again. Tricia you are late also :twisted: 
You just do not get a good-un these days. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keep you eye on the con artists now :wink: 

Only joking you two :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone,I've just come in don't know what the current topic's
about........still nice to be *TOP*

PHIL 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, I'm here ... puff puff pant 

We will have to keep an eye on moblee, I'll have a quick word now ....

Moblee, you need to read all previous posts on this thread  
You will be monitored and there are monitors monitoring the monitors who will monitor the state of the monitor ...... if you get my drift :roll:


----------



## moblee

*WHY* :roll:

I'M Confused of cambridge 

phil


----------



## 103066

SandJ said:


> Florrie
> No excuse get reading.
> Are you not able to multi task? :lol: :lol:


Multi task..? On a Friday afternoon..? Are you mad..?!! 8O

Anyway, I have a complaint to make. The link on page 103 is no longer working...I assume that all these smug people that think they have read all the posts have also read all the links too..???!!!! :wink:

.....Can't stop, lots to read.......


----------



## 103945

But I DIDN'T miss a page, honest!! Not one!!

(Back at the top for a mo ...)


----------



## 103066

but did you read the links..? :lol:


----------



## 94055

Well done Trish keep up the good work :wink: 
Florrie
Do you think the monitored, monitors who monitor the monitors would fall for that one?



> Hi all,
> Just a quickie !!
> 
> I went to London last weekend, son now at Uni, yipee.
> 
> On leaving London I headed for Portsmouth .....
> the ferry ......
> booked on ......
> sailed ......
> arrived ......
> drove ......
> 
> and now I am Le Pas Opton in the Vendee
> 
> It's nowhere near Pembrokeshire Laughing Laughing
> 
> My brother and niece are here so it is great. Weather good, company great, booze flowing.
> 
> Off to Brittany in a few days to visit my mate.
> 
> Miss you all lots Crying or Very sad
> 
> Enjoy yourselves Wink


Now that is from the first post on that page.

The m who m the m who in turn m the m,m in the m have decided you must stat reading from the begging. The thread counter reader has been reset to ZERO for you :wink:

Phil
Do as Trish said (check previous pages) and start reading :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I CAN'T MY MONITOR'S CRASHED!!! :twisted:

*PHIL* AKA *MOBLEE*


----------



## 103945

You're not accusing me of cheating are you? 8O


----------



## 103066

SandJ said:


> Florrie
> Do you think the monitored, monitors who monitor the monitors would fall for that one?
> The m who m the m who in turn m the m,m in the m have decided you must stat reading from the begging. The thread counter reader has been reset to ZERO for you :wink:
> Phil
> Do as Trish said (check previous pages) and start reading :lol: :lol:


Ooh, now that's just mean.  I'm starting to feel there's a bit of favouritism going on here. 

Plus the link I was referring to was this one:



SandJ said:


> Nit Nite all
> Gerald what are you thoughts on this?
> Here
> Will read in the morning. :wink:
> Goodnight mate
> Steve.


It says post is no longer available.....(expired). Anyway, i'm way past that one now. Up to page 207 already

Oh, and BTW, you must be typing too fast for your keyboard, there's lots of letters missing from your post......:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Ive been away for a few days and this all seem to have gone serious tonigh?

:idea: I have allready read every page but I have taken months to do it, does that count :?:



> Sadly I have checked the thread reader and you missed one page of the replies


Very sus.... :?

Richard...


----------



## 94055

Florrie
I will go back and read some of it and see if i can remember

Phil
So sorry to hear about your monitor, it happens with the monitors on here

Richard
Did you read it when the monitors reading checker was active? We will have to wait for a decision from Babs or Trish.

Florrie
If you read the last couple of pages and pay attention, you will be very happy :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

> Richard
> Did you read it when the monitors reading checker was active? We will have to wait for a decision from Babs or Trish.


 To prove my case (maybe I shudnt admit to this)  I only realised recently you could get to the last post by using the little white box, so one day I got reading the first thread and found my self at the end.

Richard....


----------



## 103066

SandJ said:


> Florrie
> If you read the last couple of pages and pay attention, you will be very happy :wink:
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


  Ahhh.....(the penny drops) :roll: I miscounted the first time round, but just noticed Moblee had posted twice!  

Yipppeeeeeeee!!! A new hat for me then!


----------



## 94055

Vanessa
I apologise for not replying to you

Now if you read the last few pages it
will benefit you. Think of the no 6 
You can be a monitor if you look closely :wink: 
and you Phil :wink: 
and?????????

Richard
:lol: :lol: 

NO

But pay attention to above

:wink: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Richard,
I have checked the monitor that was actively monitoring the monitor at the moment when you wanted to be monitored and discovered that your monitor monitored that you completed the monitored monitor successfully, so Steve will award you shortly, after he has monitored the monitor that monitors my monitor during monitoring :?


----------



## 94055

OK
If I have not got this wrong
The monitor that informed the monitor,whilst the monitor was watching the new monitor being instructed by the old monitor was able to confirm that the monitor was correct in the findings of the monitor who informed on the monitor in the first place. Have monitored correctly and are able to confirm the monitors are
Vanessa
Phil
Richard
Florrie
The senior monitors are
Tricia
and 
Babs
The founder members are Rob, myself and anyone that from time to time creeps enough to me or Rob 8O :lol: :lol: 

Now you monitors, get to work :wink: :wink: 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

:hathat37:

What a team we will make

:grouphuuug:


----------



## crazylady

I really think this is working, Senioir monitors are checking monitors, who in turn are checking afore said monitors, which means ALL links will have been checked. They have been, haven't they monitors & senior monitors? Do we need to have a recount, or can we trust all contributing to this thread are being open & above board? I for one believe we can trust there honesty. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 103066

erm.....yes. I think so. :?


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk. Let's keep up the good work.


----------



## 94055

Mornin all

Well done monitors, you have monitored well :wink: 

Florrie
I checked on the post you mentioned/enquired about.
It was a scam to obtain money. They send you money and you pay it back to another account. I had thought of a way to reverse the scam and discussed this with Gerald.
Found any more you need explaining?

Steve


----------



## 103945

Florrie130 said:


> erm.....yes. I think so. :?


I agree entirely. 8) Well moderated by all.


----------



## 103066

Mornin!

Steve, 

Ahh. I think that's about it, thanks for the explanation!

and yes. what a good job we all did!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> OK
> If I have not got this wrong
> The monitor that informed the monitor,whilst the monitor was watching the new monitor being instructed by the old monitor was able to confirm that the monitor was correct in the findings of the monitor who informed on the monitor in the first place. Have monitored correctly and are able to confirm the monitors are
> Vanessa
> Phil
> Richard
> Florrie
> The senior monitors are
> Tricia
> and
> Babs
> The founder members are Rob, myself and anyone that from time to time creeps enough to me or Rob
> 
> Now you monitors, get to work :wink: :wink:


Oh right just cos some of us had to go to work we are not considered fit enough to be monitors   and others are creepy creepy yes sir no sir well I don't care...Stuff it 
  

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Oh right just cos some of us had to go to work we are not considered fit enough to be monitors Sad Sad and others are creepy creepy yes sir no sir well I don't care...Stuff it


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Well Monitors, what happened here then? Has this monitored member slipped through the monitor being monitored?
Right, time for some quick thinking 8) 8) 
I hereby elect Johhny F to the grand status of Monitor extraordinarie, this is to take place straight away. So please join me in welcoming to the monitoring. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Ok monitors we have a task that needs urgent attention.
Vaness7 is all bare  No not like that :roll: I mean she has no Avatar so that space is bare.
With that in mind we need to find her an Avatar.
Vanessa could you please provide some pointers to help us choose?
It can be anything you like (Mind you that is if you want an Avatar?)
We await your reply

Steve


----------



## RichardnGill

Well,l thats me monitoring this all day now, I just hope the monitors monitors can keep up with me and especcially the monitors monitors monitors can keep up, thety seem to keep having a sleep.

I too need a new a Avatar, mines boring compaired to these new fancy ones that keep changing.

Richard...


----------



## moblee

Good Morning campers & Monitors  


I hope i wasn't being monitored between 12pm & 1am last night  
:lol: 





phil 8)


----------



## 94055

Erm
        
Yes


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Don't worry Sandj we all come in different sizes :lol: 



phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi monitors, previous and new  
(didn't want to say old and new because people sometime take offense at being called old, even when the reference is not to their age but is used as the opposite of new. Shame there isn't a better opposite really, onethat doesn't seem like a reference to age, have tried to think of something but with no success, oh well, one day it may come to me!)

Glad to see you are still monitoring the monitors Steve - I am torn between this and the flippin' Bloxorz game that someone put a link up to :roll: 

Too much fun going on here


----------



## 103945

Hmmmm... Avatar,
I'm six foot tall, 43 going on 18 and living the good life in rural France.
Is that enough to go on?


----------



## 94055

Ok
Single or many (various pictures)
Sport 
Family
pet
combined
any more help?

Steve

Richard



> I too need a new a Avatar, mines boring compaired to these new fancy ones that keep changing.


have you got a number of pics you want to make your avatar or another?


----------



## 103945

Married, very happily. 2 kids (grown up, son and daughter), 2 stepsons (younger than my own 2). We've got a garden full of chickens, plus 2 guinea fowl, and a 7 month old Border Collie.

Hobbies include gardening, especially growing veg, sewing (dress making really, not that there's much call for posh frocks in rural France!), reading (anything at all!). Also enjoy eating good food!!

Sport ... hmmm, not really that sporty, so no help for you there I'm afraid!

You building up a picture? You already know my age ... and how tall I am. Oh, and I have a bad back ... currently very limited in what I can do due to a prolapsed disc. :roll: 

So, what avi are you going to offer me then?


----------



## 94055




----------



## 94055

Any good so far? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

http://members.home.nl/animationworld/farm8.gif

I like that first one, it must be my sence of humor.

Yes I have got some pic to improve that pic of my boring Hymer.

Richard....

PS what has happend to the weather, its been sunny up north all day like


----------



## 103945

OK, so I'm good at monitoring the monitored monitors, but I cannot for the life of me get one of those fancy images to load as my avatar. What am I doing wrong?!! I can't even get the image to open as a page on its own ... although have tried copying out the URL from the properties window ... but each time, the forum tells me the image must be no more than 80 pixels by 80 pixels ... and the smallest one I can find on that site is 90 by 90!

Thanks for the link to the site though, some amazing images on there!!


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
Vanessa7 and Richard

To size use

Here

or

Here

If you wanted to make your own avatar then use

Here

I have now linked you to a thread on here which tells you how to load avatar
Any probs get back to me

Good luck

Steve

Here


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, pleased to say, it didn't rain in Glossop yesterday, and it looks good so far today. It is only 8:50a.m. though.


----------



## 103945

Thanks for that, Steve ... I have now downloaded a re-sizer ... but I still can't download the lovely fancy moving image I like!! Any clues on that one?


----------



## 94055

Right click on image you want, go to save as and save onto your machine
say in pictures folder.
If you have problem let me know which one you want.

Babs
Mornin
Have you been monitoring? :lol:


----------



## 103945

Well, that worked ... sort of. The image is there, but it's not moving like it should. I saved it as a GIF, which is the original file format ... I hate things like this, make me feel a right numpty!! :roll: 

Anyway, can anyone work out why I've chosen the avi I have? 8) Calling all monitors, of all levels :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Vanessa, I would guess because you like butterflies :lol: :lol: 

Morning all


----------



## 94055

You want this one


----------



## 94055

I have copied your image and it has lost its animation
The question is why? Probably when you resized it?
Try again from the start. If that does not work we will do it another way.

Mornin Tricia
Monitor head in gear I hope? :lol:


----------



## 103945

Trisha, no it's more than that. Much more.

Steve ... YES that's exactly what I wanted it to do!! I've tried resizing it again, and the same problem. Harrumph!!


----------



## 94055

This is the right size


----------



## 103945

Steve, you are the greatest!! (how did you do it?!) One happy butterfly here!!

So, why this butterfly???? 8)


----------



## moblee

Good morning from cambridge lovely & sunny at moment. 

Vanessa,Is your Avatar because you like flies on your butter :lol: :lol: 




phil 8)


----------



## 103945

:lol: Nope. The only clue is, "no other butterfly would do".


----------



## 94055

It is now working so I have edited this reply 8) 
Nice one
Another job well done :lol: :lol: 

Now get some monitoring done :lol: :lol: 



:wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055

It is a rare butterfly found possibly close to your home?
The name ofit has some meaning to you?


----------



## klubnomad

Good morning from Sunny Slough

dave

656


----------



## 94055

Hi Dave
That bloody fly got me again :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sun was out up here at 6am now dull :roll:


----------



## 103945

Steve, you're getting warmer with your second guess.


----------



## 103066

oooh I know I know!!

It's a Red Admiral, otherwise known as Vanessa atalanta!


----------



## 103945

You clever person, Florrie!! Gold star for you :wink:


----------



## 103066

Thankyou, although I think the gold star is really deserved by those clever people of google!


----------



## RichardnGill

you should never admit to having used Google.You could have let everyone think you were very clever.

Just popping for my daily session of monitoring this thread.

I will have ago with one of those fancy avatars things later when I get time..


Richard...


----------



## 103945

Good luck with the fancy Avi, Richard ... I would still be stuck if it wasn't for Steve's help :? 

Still monitoring the monitored monitors, and happy to report all seems to be in order so far :wink:


----------



## moblee

Phew! Just comeback from Tesco's really hot 8O 

Saw this strange round yellow thing in the sky,giving of heat.

Mystified :?: Must be a strange new planet in our solar system. :lol: 


phil 8)


----------



## 103945

I think you should report it to some higher place than this! Maybe you could sell your story to the Sun newspaper :idea:


----------



## moblee

vanessa7 said:


> I think you should report it to some higher place than this! Maybe you could sell your story to the Sun newspaper :idea:


 :lol: :lol: Nice one vanessa...Oh & Welcome i haven't really spoke
to you yet. 

phil


----------



## 103945

Thanks for the welcome, Phil. Seems a friendly bunch on here.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Sorry for my monitoring absense, I was needed to monitor racing at the Sailing Club. 

Glad you are all sorted Vanessa, no problem too big or too small on here see 8)


----------



## moblee

vanessa7 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Phil. Seems a friendly bunch on here.


Yes vanessa...Sorry for delay but i've been busy.....very friendly
bunch on here  

phil 8)


----------



## 103945

Busy MONITORING I hope :wink:


----------



## moblee

Busy PAINTING unfortunately  




phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Ive been busy shopping (well standing out side them)with the wife. But am back to be the TOP monitor today...

Richard....


----------



## 103945

Not for long, I'm here, monitoring you!


----------



## 94055

Good to see you are all keeping an eye on things.

Trishia
WHAT has happened to your Avatar?
You should have used the one you had but made that dance :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Make my motorhome dance :?


----------



## moblee

Is your avatar you tokkalosh :?: :lol: 





phil


----------



## 94055

NO
The one you have now got in your signature :roll: 
A dancing Tokalosh 8) :wink:


----------



## 103945

It would be cool to see the little blue man dance!! I'll monitor it closely and report back :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, ooh, yes please ..... make me dance 8O 

Moblee, yes it is, that's why Steve doesn't like it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Moblee again, you need an Avatar too :wink: what you fancy


----------



## moblee

Hello tokkalosh,I had my swift as a avatar until about a hour ago
suddenly got fed up with it and deleted.
I'll have to think of another.




phil :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, I thought I wasn't used to seeing yours blank moblee, what sort of thing do you fancy - we could maybe help you out, if you like, that is 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Ive been monitoring all this Avaitar stuff and I am feeling quite left out, Must find time to get it sorted.

Moblee I think you need to as well.

Richard...


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Ah, I thought I wasn't used to seeing yours blank moblee, what sort of thing do you fancy - we could maybe help you out, if you like, that is 8)


mmm,What sort of thing do i fancy? well i won't say you tokkalosh
that would be too obvious 

phil :wink:


----------



## 94055

Well 8O 
I hope the monitoring monitors have been monitoring the past few postings 8O 
I will say no more than......monitor...monitor this :lol: :lol: 

Gnight OH sorry
Goodnight


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have been monitoring this forum form afar and have to say the monitoring has been un monitored by a number of monitoring personel who were meant to be monitoring. The biggest monitored culprit is namely Babs.

I would suggest that we as monitors, monitor Babs as she seems to be un-monitored and any suggestion that she IS monitoring should be monitored by the monitors as she is neither monitoring or being monitored.

I hope this has been monitored.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Now for some grammar..............NOT 8O :lol: :lol: 

As Johhny has said we seem to have some slack monitoring so would you all please pay attention. A senior monitor has been accused o not monitoring correctly 8O This is serious has anyone saw/seen Babs monitoring? Is this a case of the monitors monitor not monitoring what the monitor was looking at while the monitor was monitoring a monitor. Whilst in the monitors forum for the monitors and the senior monitors along with the monitor extrodinaire and erm...Me 8O 
Please report back with your findings.
Monitors get your avatars sorted with speed.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I have been charged with not monitoring, this is this is so untrue. I have been here monitoring the monitors, monitoring the monitors. I haven't replied or made comment as there wasn't anything that needed commenting on. As were being picky I did notice some persons, who shall be un-named, have been getting rather personal. (you know who you are) I don't wish to take the matter any further, but i have been deeply hurt.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have just monitored Babs' monitoring post and have noted from monitoring it that she thinks that while she has been monitoring the monitors she THOUGHT that nothing needed monitoring. I can't believe my monitoring ears that she missed a blatant unmonitored post which all the other monitors picked up and monitored.

Babs may not want to take the monitored matter further but that is not her monitorizating decision. Further monitorations will be done and if found lacking of monitorizating skills, well take it from me, I wouldn't like to be in her monitoring shoes.

This is being monitored as we type.

Watch yourself Babs as the 8) undercover monitoring team are now monitoring you.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

Now, I know I haven't been in this thread for a while (mods duties normally keep me fully occupied, what with all the miscreants on here, refusing to keep to the rules :roll: ), but I'm disappointed to see that this thread, which used to be a haven of friendly chat and banter in a troubled sea of complaints and reported posts, has descended to a level of frivolity and joviality and general off-topicness that blatently flouts a number of the (as yet, unwritten) rules for MHF discussions, which means that in future, I will have to add this to my watch list to ensure that all posts comply with MHF guidelines section B, subsection 12, paragraph 27, which I trust everyone has committed to memory; failure to comply may result in the full weight of moderation coming down upon you, as well as potential further punishment(s).

I claim most topness (and therefore, the best ever member status) and also the prize for the longest readable sentence :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

I had no need to keep too close an eye on Babs monitoring monitor as she is known to be of unquestionable integrity, however, due to the comments posted I have checked her monitoring monitor and monitored the monitor to see if she has monitored as requested and found that the monitors monitor monitored that monitoring had been monitored as monitoring should be monitored so ......

well done monitor Babs, your monitoring is off the scale :lol: 

Morning all :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh so now we have slack  so called monitoring female monitors who think they are unmonitorable do we :?:



tokkalosh said:


> I had no need to keep too close an eye on Babs....





tokkalosh said:


> well done monitor Babs, your monitoring is off the scale


and of course it was off the monitoring scale....it was under, as obviously Babs had not been doing any monitoring of any monitors to check on monitoring.

This is as serious as any monitored or unmonitored monitorisation that has or hasn't been monitored and will not go unmonitored by any monitors monitoring theses monitored posts.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

:diabloanifire:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> :diabloanifire:


Whilst monitoring this section I happened to glance at my monitor and monitored a very serious monitorable monitorization. The above monitored "diablo on fire" is a serious monitorable emoticon which when used in this monitorized way as tokkalosh has done the only action I as a monitored monitor monitoring monitors can take is to put the said female, tokkalosh, a so-called monitoring pillar of this community (ha), on a monitored programme of monitored monitorinated monitoring.

Any other dereliction of non monitoring duties will result in a monitored fine of a monitary denomination which will have been monitored and dealt with by all monitored monitors monitoring this monitored forum.

Is that clear :?: :?: :?:

You have been monitored :!: :!:

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Perfectly clear oh mangothemadmonk :roll: 

I think you are getting a bit above yourself with this monitoring, I suggest you go back to page 213, read the third post and make note of the details. 
You will soon find that out of all of us on here I am in need of monitoring more than most :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

You people are weird :roll: 

TipTop  

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

gerannpasa said:


> You people are weird :roll: Gerald


 :rofl:

Now I wonder how you know that Gerald :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi tokkalosh. After back monitoring I found a post from you (read below) and have decided it is your fault for putting the mockers on the weather.



tokkalosh said:


> Hope the forecasters are right about this lasting through summer


Hope you are proud of yourself :x :x :x

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

_Hope you are proud of yourself :x :x :x _

Of course ... someone has to be :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That answer has been monitored.

Johnny F


----------



## 103945

Er, who are you calling weird, Gerald? Not me I trust :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello all , relax , Stickeys back on top. Just back from Americana, good do as always apart from some prat scratching cars, I'd like to think something nasty happens to them, why do they do it? if they've got a problem why don't they just say so? never mind the rest of the weekend was great, Quill finished Sunday night and for me they are better than ever. Just skimmed the last few posts, my you have been bored, would you like to Know about the weather? don't miss the next thrilling instalment of "Stickey on Top"


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi "Stickey NOT on Top" :lol: 

Nice to have you back, it is still a bit "weird" on here at the moment with all the monitoring going on  

Richard....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ha      

Johnny F


----------



## ksebruce

Thought I'd sneak in while the monitors aren't watching. :twisted:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk. I said in my personal opinion, monitoring of the monitors, monitoring the monitors was going well, I could have been nit picking, but as I'm not that sort of monitor, I did let certain things pass. I did notice ALL indescresions, but once again in my humble opinion, at aforementioned time, I was feeling generous to the extreme. In the future I will not be so generous, if that is the descion of the majority.


----------



## geraldandannie

ksebruce said:


> Thought I'd sneak in while the monitors aren't watching. :twisted:


Me too 8)

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

The monitors are always watching :roll: , You should not that by now!

Richard...


----------



## ksebruce

B****r I thought they'd gone 8O


----------



## RichardnGill

Nope. U R being Monitored right now.


----------



## chrisjrv

There are a number of different Monitors, One was a sort of Warship, designed for battering coastal defences, then there's a big nasty lizard, there are those that used to give out things like pencils at school or if you're old enough give out the milk or clean the blackboard, which sort have we got here? could be weather monitors.


----------



## 103945

This monitor noticed that Stickey did not read all the posts in full. He even admitted this himself, saying he "just skimmed through". This is not good enough!! Go back and read properly ... and report back when you have!! Or better still, stop reporting back so I can stay in pole position.


----------



## moblee

Phew! GOOD EVENING everyone,i thought it would never arrive!!!!
Free till the morning  


phil 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Phew! GOOD EVENING everyone,i thought it would never arrive!!!!
> Free till the morning  phil 8)


......and nearly in pole position 8)

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Men have sufficient intelligence to glean all required information by speed reading, as you know written instructions are only to be read when all else fails,
anyway you must realise that the pole is extremely slippery and only those who have sufficient grip of salient facts will survive 8) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> ...anyway you must realise that the pole is extremely slippery and only those who have sufficient grip of salient facts will survive 8) 8)


Yeh but when you are monitoring the situation its easy to climb back up 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Well done the monitors who have monitored so diligently. I am glad to see Babs has seen the error of her ways and will not let them get away with it again. What she never said that? Well she should have :wink: So now she knows what she must do. 
So being the top monitor who monitors the monitor monitoring the other monitors monitoring the monitor from the front of the bunch of monitors and second removed from the deceased monitor that was married to the monitor who was king of all monitors and never in all his years of monitoring had he seen a bunch of monitors that was as good as you lot. So a big pat on the back to all you monitors and carry on monitoring the monitors.

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

obviously an ex milk monitor


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I was an ink monitor, as well as deputy head prefect.


----------



## 94055

Head prefect :roll: 

I was head perfect :wink: 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I was a prefect to, at Lancaster S.M. in Leicester


----------



## crazylady

Head perfect?............ do you mean you actually went to a barbers Steve. :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

*MOBLEE*

i'LL take it from here
NOW monitor *THAT 8)

phil :twisted: *


----------



## 94055

> 'LL take it from here
> NOW monitor THAT Cool


Ok I will :wink:



> Head perfect?............ do you mean you actually went to a barbers Steve. Wink Wink


No Babs
It means I have a PERFECT HEAD:lol: :lol:

I was asked to be a prefect but refused, I said I was better at monitoring :lol:

8) 8) :wink:


----------



## moblee

Perfect head 

Better not make a comment 8O

*MOBLEE'S* TOP


----------



## 94055

As your avatar says

CU



8) :wink:


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> As your avatar says
> 
> CU
> 
> 8) :wink:


like your Avatar sandj its a football badge the mighty Cambridge United.
Don't regonise your badge though!!! :lol:

phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Can I be top please, I have been very good and read all the post's twice incase I missed anythink?

Richard...


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't worry, you didn't miss anything


----------



## 94055

> Don't worry, you didn't miss anything


Are you sure?



> Richard...


Erm :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:

Gill

:lol: :lol: :lol:

8) :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Reasonably sure, and by the way , on the way home I had a minor accident and ran into the back of a car. The driver got out and I realised he was a dwarf. He said "I'm not happy", to which I replied
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
."Which one are you then".


----------



## crazylady

I would like to remind you, I'm taking my monitoring duties very seriously, please take care what is written. Thank-you folk


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry Babs, back to the weather then, nice and sunny in Burton upon Trent :roll:


----------



## 94055

The weather forecast is on the front page :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Hello hello, did you miss me..? 
I'm back again....Up here....where I belong......
*ON TOP!!!* 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

YES WE DID ,NO YOU'R NOT,NIGHT NIGHT


----------



## 103066

Nite! 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A very monitored good night to you all.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Thankyou, now go to sleep, you're keeping me awake!


----------



## 94055

* MORNIN*
I hope you are all looking forward to a day of monitoring :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I'm ready for the task ahead, monitoring the monitors, monitoring the monitors.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Don't forget Babs you are being closely monitored by a number of monitoring monitors to monitor your monitoring skills. I have had a word with Steve who has monitored my PMs (that stand for Professional Monitoring) and he will also be monitoring your monitorizations.

Oh and have a nice monitored day.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Afternoon all! 

Anyone for tennis?


----------



## ksebruce

> Anyone for tennis?


Nope gotta read the posts before the monitors get me!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done ksebruce.

That's been monitored. Give yourself a pat on the back and 10 points.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon everyone  

Room for one more on top :twisted: 

Great Avatar mangothenuttymonk,just hope its not in
a enclosed public place :lol: 


phil 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Always room for you moblee. 

The avatar is me as a small child.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

for a short while...!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Your so right florrie130

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> for a short while...!


room on top.....For a long session  :lol:

*MOBLEE* 8)


----------



## 103066

Blimey! That was quick!
:roll: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Just me taking over the top slot for the night now, so you can have a rest after all that hard work of monitoring now.

:idea: :idea: :idea: Well I suppose the girls are making the tea for us boys right now, so I migh get away without being monitored for a while. 8O 

Richard..ON TOP...as usually.....


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Blimey! That was quick!
> :roll: :lol:


Blimey florrie,Give me a chance to settle on Top.
30-second man or what 

phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Nar you can have 3mins atthe TOP

Richard...


----------



## moblee

*GILL,GILL!!!!*

He's on here *AGAIN :lol: :lol: :lol:

*phil* 8) *


----------



## RichardnGill

Gill is in the Kitchen, cooking me tea  

Richard...


----------



## moblee

YUM,YUM :lol: :lol:

*MOBLEE* 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Going to work but I will still be monitoring 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Then of course there is a minator(that doesn't look right) is minotaur, who cares


----------



## moblee

MINOTAUR,what a load of *BULL* :lol: :lol:

*MOBLEE* ON TOP follow *MEEEEEEE 8) *


----------



## 94055

Hey you lot, are you monitoring or fighting? Well we have had enough of that so get back to it.
I noted your comment Johhny excellent bit of monitoring.

Steve


CU



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, is there too much frivolity & not enough monitoring happening. Why am I being picked on, what have done that's so wrong? I could get a complex you know. ( I said could, I didn't say I have) :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am just waiting for the time when one of you guys asks for time off from monitoring 'cause you want to cook tea for the wife  

How long should I wait :?:


----------



## moblee

COOK TEA :!: :!: As well as eat i suppose :lol: 




phil 8)


----------



## 94055

well said Phil spoken like a true monitor

Steve


Do not be silly Trish :roll: 

You know I always cook the meals 8O 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, you sounded just like Jan then :lol: :lol: 

You are needed on another thread, regarding avatars, (Was Cruising, Now A Member) off you go then please, I'll look after the top spot :wink:


----------



## moblee

AAH Tokkalosh,white with one sugar please :wink: 





phil 8)


----------



## 103066

No sugar for me ta, thirsty work this monitoring you know!


----------



## moblee

Florrie,*SORRY*TO REPLACE YOU SO QUICK :lol:

PHIL 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

woopsie


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey done a woopsie 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Just this once then


----------



## moblee

Is that for me?? If it is thank you.

Now how about turning the telly over :lol: 



phil


----------



## 103066

Ooh lovely, got any biscuits..?!!


----------



## pjos11

*I am the best *

:BIG:


----------



## 103066

The best what?


----------



## RichardnGill

You are the best but your not on top.


Richard...back after a lovley tea cooked by my wife.....


----------



## pjos11

The best Motorhomer ever walked. :lol: Or is it drove ? :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, 23 mugs of tea gone out, hard work, shan't do that again :roll: 

Sorry, biscuits all gone, greedy lot  

moblee, get off your ...............................


----------



## moblee

Moblee,get off your......................  

I'm flabbergasted,a lady of your mature years :lol: :lol: 


phil :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

Can someone please pass me the remote for the telly, Gill is making a coffee and I need the chanel changing.


Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

RichardnGill said:


> Can someone please pass me the remote for the telly, Gill is making a coffee and I need the chanel changing.
> Richard...


Tut, tut, tut, tut, tut.


----------



## 88870

ooo, is there any coffee on offer? can I lick the crumbs from the biscuit plate? :lol:


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> Moblee,get off your......................
> 
> I'm flabbergasted,a lady of your mature years :lol: :lol:
> 
> phil :wink:


bumped in case you missed it tokka


----------



## RichardnGill

Panic over, Tv sorted and coffee and biscuts.

Its a hard life.....


Richard....


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for that moblee  

What makes you think my years are mature :?


----------



## chrisjrv

hOW COULD YOU TELL?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks for that moblee
> 
> What makes you think my years are mature :?


Very good question
:idea: Just a guess i suppose,I don't care how young or mature
you are,we've always had good banter since we crossed each
others paths 

moblee :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Awh, bless


----------



## moblee

:wink:  



phil


----------



## chrisjrv

Sat down to watch the profesionals and I seem to have missed out on coffee and biscuits


----------



## 94055

Love is in the air,da, da,da Love is in the air.

Cups of Tea and biscuits 8O 


WHATS NEXT?






Coffee and biscuits :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Didnt make me one


----------



## tokkalosh

Hang on stickey, Steve, while you are waiting Steve check out my earlier post on this topic, you are needed re avatars.

C u in a min


----------



## tokkalosh

75 cups previously served, phew

Here's another batch


----------



## chrisjrv

Run that by me again


----------



## chrisjrv

Haven't you got any cocoa and choccy bickies?


----------



## moblee

*GOSH*Its high up here at the *TOP*

*M
O
B
L
E
E
* :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

No rest for the wicked eh :lol:


----------



## 103066

moblee said:


> *GOSH*Its high up here at the *TOP*
> 
> *M
> O
> B
> L
> E
> E
> * :wink:


Yes it is Moblee, and about time you came down before you do yourself an injury!

Thanks TokkaLosh, What a lovely cup of tea!


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> No rest for the wicked eh :lol:


YEAH,YOU MUST BE PURE EVIL.

And that wasn't long enough on top :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry, no biscuits, you'll have to bake your own :lol:


----------



## 103066

Any cakes? I love chocolate brownies!


----------



## moblee

Right i think its time for bed said zebadee.

I'll leave you ladies to fight over my pole...........position  :lol: :lol: 



phil


----------



## 94055

Hi Trish
I saw it but Nuke answered. Just tell them to pm me next time
Now it is about time i got of the top of you and you had your turn  
Or is it florries turn  Now that will be enough of that :lol: :lol: 

Nite all monitor well :wink: 

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Just for you florrie and then the kitchen is closed


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Back in from work and just had a monitor at the monitored notorations and noted that there has been only a slight monitoring done in ones absence.

Will look back again in anger.....who wrote that?

Johnny F

ps

I am the champ, numero uno, the top man, head honcho, top of the bill, head of the household , top of the ladder.

pps...only one way to go really     

Hope this isn't being monitored

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, everybody without exception is being constantly monitord mangothemadmonk.
You deserve a reward Tricia for all the hard work you put into this thread, apart from keeping the troops fed & watered. Well done!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That is good monitoring Babs. Keep it up and you'll soon be top.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

O.K. who's been giving Moblee hash cakes?


----------



## badger

I think he must have set fire to them........ :lol: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Sort of King Alfred Moblee syndrome then,
From,
Chris V sat in laybye, halfway between Shrewsbury and Newcastle U L ,bored, fed up,overdosed with idiots, two more sites to do, 5 years to go before I retire, if I,m spared :evil: :evil:


----------



## 94055

Cheer up Chris,
Five years is quicker than eight years  
What sites are you visiting?

Steve

The mon (man) of all mon...itors
:lol:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> O.K. who's been giving Moblee hash cakes?


Just got in  what are you talking about stickey?

phil 8)


----------



## 94055

Trish










Is this what you wanted? Or

just a little twist?

Steve

apologies all you monitors, carry on :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me top again is it      

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

That is brill Steve (of course)
What would 'just a little twist' be 

Ooops, that put me _high above_ ... no more than I deserve :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good evening campers
HI DE HI

*MOBLEE* ON *TOP* 8)


----------



## 94055

Like this Trish



















Trish is on the top and the bottom 8O

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Many thanks for that Steve. Did you use a 'free' programme or is it something needing payment, would love to have a go with some other pics.


This puts me on top of course :wink: bit uncomfortable trying to be in both places :lol:


----------



## 94055

I have sent you a pm Trish, 

I though you wanted it for the onein signature :roll: 
Have you saved it in your album?


Right timeto get on the scooters then Mods :wink: 

See ya

Steve


----------



## 103066

tokkalosh said:


> Just for you florrie and then the kitchen is closed


Ah, thanks Tokkalosh, that was a lovely brownie!

And look, it's me on top again! How'dya like that?!


----------



## 94055

Aye
Florrie, have you read every post yet? It is of up most importance that all monitors are COMPLETELY well read with this thread.

Steve :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Am going to change it around shortly Steve.
Yes, all saved on my desktop.
Replied to your email, r u sending me something :wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055

Yes
A programme.
Never save to desktop, save it at least to my documents or pictures.

Programme on its way let me know if it does not arrive

Steve


----------



## moblee

EXCUSEZ-MOI


Moblee's here 8) 


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## 103066

SandJ said:


> Aye
> Florrie, have you read every post yet? It is of up most importance that all monitors are COMPLETELY well read with this thread.
> Steve :wink:


Yes Yes Yes! I have read every post, some of them twice! Have you :?: Ha Ha! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> EXCUSEZ-MOI
> 
> Moblee's here 8)
> 
> Merci beaucoup.


phil 8)


----------



## 94055

Florrie 
Some french git is posting on here. sort him out.

Yes I have read every post, how else could i be the mod that................................................................................................................................................................................
............................................................................................
...............................................................................................
mods

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

I am monitoring that French guy and think he may well be an imposter.

Be alert all monitors, monitor how his style is, it looks familiar 8) 

Steve, was it just the name you sent me, there was no attachment.


----------



## 103066

Just checking Monsieur!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Parlez-vous francais,*ladies* :lol:

Monsieur *MOBLEE* :lol:


----------



## 103066

Hé Moblee, freench parlant ne fait aucune différence, ainsi mauvaise chance, vous êtes maintenant outre de la tache supérieure et êtes remplacé par le meilleur jamais membre de MHF ! les meilleurs voeux Florrie


----------



## moblee

*CAN U WRITE SLOWER* :lol:

Elle me plait 

phil 8)


----------



## 103066

Oh dear, looks like you're in a creek!

Pas d'elle, eur en y que nous!

(Say it loud and quick!!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You been to French classes this evening moblee :lol: 

You are being monitored, from the top


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Oh dear, looks like you're in a creek!
> 
> Pas d'elle, eur en y que nous!
> 
> (Say it loud and quick!!) :lol: :lol:


qu'est-ce que ca veut dire


----------



## 103066

OK, the first translation:

Hey Moblee, 
Speaking french makes no difference, you've still been replaced by the best ever member of MHF! 
Very best wishes, 
Florrie


----------



## moblee

Qui :lol:

My dear Florrie you are ACTUALLY corresponding with the best 
of the best! Now calm down and take Deep breaths the dizziness
will pass.

*THE GREAT MOBLEE* :wink:


----------



## 103066

Wow, I've only just recovered from that dizzy spell!
I think now I ought to go lie down...right after I've claimed my rightful place at the top of this thread!
8)


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, there's been some very quirky avatars going on here, am I one of the few with a simple one? I'm at my limit with the one I have. It's like me though, crazy not too sure about the lady part. (I thought I'd say it first) I can only understand English, so all that foreign stuff passes me by, sorry I can't monitor that.


----------



## 103066

Evening Crazylady. 
I could do with a new avatar too! Any suggestions?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yep, still me on top     

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, another good day for looking after grandchildren. :roll:


----------



## 94055

kfgjfi3e erfkljkl k23ieie eeike 44rjklrm,sc fkldk i12e;`1wefde#
eek3 fdnewhm fjwd,o2 2e2euge ;f;pd,d wwed122121e

gdju2



:wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Your right Steve. I know how you feel it's just not right that that is allowed to happen.

Have a great day all.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Wow Steve, I never knew you were fluent in Drunkenese!

Mornin All! and a very happy thursday to you all!


----------



## badger

No more that 10 mins on top for you florrie, you'll get too big for your boots... :lol:


----------



## 103066

But I'm not wearing any boots...!


----------



## badger

Told you..........feet are too big already..!!!


----------



## chrisjrv

Just got back on line, read all the posts, try telling me Moblee's not on something, if not hash cakes, what? keeps talking all foreign, I have trouble with english. Whoever it was asked which sites I had to go to if I told you I'd have to kill you mate so..... enough gibberish (my second language)


----------



## 103066

stickey said:


> try telling me Moblee's not on something, if not hash cakes, what? (my second language)


Perhaps he's just happy and filled up with summer!


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, if moblee is happy, what the heck .......

but........

I do think he should share 'it' though :wink:


----------



## 94055

> Wow Steve, I never knew you were fluent in Drunkenese!


Hi Florrie
Wow someone else that knows the language. I thought I was the only one in England that could read it. Mind you on a Friday/Saturday night I hear a lot saying it 8O

:lol: :lol:

My, I do employ some knowlegale monitors, by the way Johhny f must know as well. Did you see his glancing reply?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

I must admit, Friday and Saturday evenings are when I tend to speak Drunkenese most. It's usually followed the next day by my mother tongue - Scribble.


----------



## moblee

Good Afternoon everyone.
I'm not taking anything stickey 8O 
I'm just a cheerful sort of chap,with a big sense of humour.

Live life,love lots,and stuff misery,pain & miserable people.



moblee   8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Good afternoon Moblee

I am please you are happy.


Richard...so am I now


----------



## chrisjrv

Is everybody happy? you bet your life we are


----------



## 103066

Happiness is......




......resuming my place at the top! 

8) :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

and me


----------



## 103066

Isn't it fab up here!


----------



## moblee

Looking down on you *FLO* :lol:

HAPPY PHIL 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Moblee where are you when we need you, I can't do this on my own


----------



## 103066

Sorry Stickey, Moblee is so busy looking down, that he forgot tolook UP!

Hey Moblee, how ya doin down there?
8)


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Moblee where are you when we need you, I can't do this on my own


whats the matter stickey :?:


----------



## moblee

Stickey ya on you own for a hour got to nip to curry's for a new
washing machine!.
I earn it *SHE* SPENDS it.

Moblee not happy now,Moblee mad :evil:

Gotta find some tanks to throw around :lol: .


----------



## 94055

Trish
Keep an eye on this lot. Look up and down, miss nothing.










I will just have a dance (In disguise)


----------



## chrisjrv

Can't resist it, what disguise? sorry


----------



## moblee

Hi i'm back from currys,who needs slimfast?five minutes and i
lost 290 pounds :lol: wheres my bikini :?: 

Talking of which i think you need to do your Bikini line sandj  

(only joking mods)


phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

You should have just nipped out for a curry


----------



## moblee

mmm,But she's happy and clothes pile is *already* going down.

phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

so's your bank balance, going down :roll:


----------



## 103066

mmm curry...


----------



## 94055

Just as a warning to you all I got you covered, so who is next?

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

A little over the top, night night


----------



## moblee

Wheres george & zippy :?: 

Cover up sandj i can see your bear behind  




phil 8)


----------



## 103066

Nite all!


----------



## crazylady

Just before I go off for the night, I wanted to say, is it really such a good idea for the uno numero moderator to talk in Drunkenees Steve? Remember, careless talk and all that.  :wink: 
Good night folk.


----------



## Spacerunner

load of party poopers here tonight. Muust have all gone to beddie-byes.
At least I'll be the bestest ever....until tomorrow!!


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, have fun.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Goodnight folks just off to bed :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

God morning all, the weekend comes closer and the weather gets worse, oh well next weekend is Wolverstock 8) 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok stickey, you have to come down now :lol: 

What a day today, they say 'into eachlife a little rain must fall' but does it have to be a monsoon :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Quiet on here 2day?

Is everyone away?

should be easy to stop on top.


Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry to disappoint Richard  

Just been shopping, still pouring with rain, tomorrow should bring sunny intervals, that's what they say :roll:


----------



## moblee

The weekend yipee  
Just bought some wine & guinness.

12 hour old washing machine hasn't broke yet 

*BLISS*


----------



## 94055

> I wanted to say, is it really such a good idea for the uno numero moderator to talk in Drunkenees Steve


Babs, to me that is obvious. As I am the Monitor King (not Moderator 8O ) I am able to speak/understand many languages. I do not need to be in a drunken stupor to do this. (I just am a lot) I am a bit disappointed in the lack of quality monitoring at the moment, At this rate we will just be posting about the weather again.
So to be a MONITOR what qualities must you posses? What must you be aware of? Who is not a MONITOR that should be? Who can list the MONITORS in order?

OK
Over to you

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

SandJ said:


> I do not need to be in a drunken stupor to do this. (I just am a lot) Steve


Hence the swelly belly :lol:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> The weekend yipee
> Just bought some wine & guinness.
> 
> 12 hour old washing machine hasn't broke yet
> 
> *BLISS*


*MOBLEE*


----------



## 94055

MMMMMmmmmmm Trish

By the way the above post was to all monitors not just Babs.

So Trish?


----------



## Spacerunner

moblee said:


> Just bought some wine & guinness.
> 
> 12 hour old washing machine hasn't broke yet
> 
> *BLISS*


I suppose running ya washer on guinness and wine gets rid of those wash day blues. Is it biological or non-biothingy.


----------



## tokkalosh

Crazylady
Florrie130
Moblee
RichardandGill
SandJ
Stickey
Tokkalosh

Alphabetical order, don't want to show favouritism do we :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> 12 hour old washing machine hasn't broke yet


Who told you it was a washing machine moblee :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hey Moblee, its a good job Swift don't make washing machines    
We paid out lots of cash for a Bosch super dooper all singing all dancing ultra reliable machine and guess what.... we couldn't get the door open  The last machine, when the experts installed it they couldn't get any water into it and after about 20 mins messing about with taps I asked "doesn't the door have to be closed before it fills?" oops


----------



## moblee

Spacerunner said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought some wine & guinness.
> 
> 12 hour old washing machine hasn't broke yet
> 
> *BLISS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose running ya washer on guinness and wine gets rid of those wash day blues. Is it biological or non-biothingy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the guinness advert,the washing takes longer but its worth
> waiting for. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## 94055

Ok below is a list of the monitors

Vanessa
Phil
Richard
Florrie
The senior monitors are
Tricia
and
Babs 

and Johhny f

So is anyone missing? Does this agree with yours Trish?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

After a full day monitoring I am off to work for a rest .

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Seems awfully quiet on here Tonight?

So *MOBLEE* CAN sneak on TOP. :lol:

but for how long :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Now he's gone I can get to the top, but for how long?


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry mowblee you weren't there when I looked


----------



## moblee

Do i believe my mince pies 8O ,No one posts for about 3 hours
then3/4 come along at the same time. :lol: 



phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Half an hour o.k. mate


----------



## moblee

Yeah stickey,but you'll have to re-post now. :lol: 



phil 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Monitor monitoring, keep it friendly please, the weekend is night, the rain is pouring, the forecast is still for sunny spells tomorrow and all is well with the monitors who monitor monitoring.


----------



## 105819

Hello Tricia,
I have met you and what a nice kind lady you are.
How do you become a MONITOR? Who are the monitors? What powers do they have?

111Jan


----------



## chrisjrv

no problem


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jan,
Are you a spy, put in by the Head Monitor 8O

Forgive me if that is not the case  

Where do you know me from  

Monitors have to have read ALL the posts on this thread, a labourious task.
As for the powers I am afraid I cannot reveal them but can say they vary


----------



## moblee

Spies,espionage,what's going on :!: :!: 
As for powers to be a monitor! Just look at my Avatar! :lol: :lol: 




phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

They lost me days ago, I thought I was odd, can we go back to talking about the weather? at least I understood that, there does anyone understand this overmonitorisationism?


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey :roll: you were the one complaining about the weather updates :roll: :lol: 

Never mind, there is a thread regarding the weather, you can go and post on that instead of here :lol:


----------



## moblee

overmonitorisationism 8O Who's been feeding stickey *HASH* 
brownies with his fryups :lol:

phil


----------



## chrisjrv

You don't get rid of me that easily I could bore for England, night night


----------



## moblee

This posts needs rescueing,with my super powers i claim *LAST*
member to post *MOBLEE*. :lol:

moblee :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You are all being watched so watchit 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, 
I most humbly apologise for calling you a monitor Steve, I have have given myself a stern stare for this error.

I agree with 111Jan,Tricia ia a lovely lady, hear! hear!

It's not raining yet in Glossop, give it a chance.


----------



## 94055

Tricia
I think Stickey is a bit stuck in his ways :lol: Could you teach him how to be a monitor. Moblee is nearly there although he is a bit unsure :lol: 
Anyway Johhny is keeping an eye on you all :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning 

You're being Watched,so watch it :!:

*MOBLEE* 8O

SORRY mango i've just seen your post .


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That's ok Moblee as you have super powers   

Johnny F


----------



## ksebruce

You are all being watched!!!


----------



## moblee

Ksebruce VERY GOOD, but using my super powers in my monitoring
capacity i have deduced that your picture is a female eye.
ARE you advertising BIRDS EYE products,not really allowed. :lol: 



phil 8O


----------



## 94055

> That's ok Moblee as you have super powers


Well super powers or not, no one can escape the Monitors. I asked Tokalosh to demonstrate the Last member to post ........JAIL. As you can see you are unable to escape even with super powers. I will show you if you want. You may look as if your not in jail on the left BUT you are in jail on this thread :wink:

Oh, just to let you know Tricia is only demonstrating :wink:


----------



## ksebruce

> Ksebruce VERY GOOD, but using my super powers in my monitoring
> capacity i have deduced that your picture is a female eye.


Is it not the female of the species who keep an eye on us mere males?

8O


----------



## moblee

Sandj,Trish in jail? only joking right. I don't know though :idea: perhaps
we should lock up the nutters,might make it safer on here. :lol: 




(special agent)
:lol: MOBLEE


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Moblee Trish is not in jail



> perhaps
> we should lock up the nutters,might make it safer on here


Are you sure? As i said even super powers do not work. The jail is secure and can flex with the power trying to stretch/break the hold.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

8) 8) :wink:


----------



## moblee

Right :!: I have *SUPER* powers but don't want to show you.
12.28pm I'm going to tesco's now,12.29 pm i'm back shopping done. :twisted:

Don't make me use any more of my *POWERS* IT'S TIREING :lol:


----------



## 94055

Your POWERS are nothing compared to mine :lol: :lol: :lol: 
A few hours of this should sort you out


----------



## moblee

$%"@l:~#!$£^%^* THERE that told ya :!:


----------



## 94055

N
O
P 
E


----------



## mangothemadmonk

(In Darth Vader voice)"Moblee, your powers are weak old man"

:rightfighter3: :rightfighter3: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

I feel that after the way i have been treated on this post,that i can
no longer contribute.



phil


----------



## 94055

Nope but you can still MONITOR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ok I have let you out of jail, but remember it is easy to put you back in again

:wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I turn my back for a while and look what happens, at each others throats etc. I wasn't going to bring this up but at school I was a prefect which as you know is far higher than a humble moniter so BEHAVE or you will all get a hundred lines to do before your next post!!!!!


----------



## 94055

> I turn my back for a while and look what happens, at each others throats etc. I wasn't going to bring this up but at school I was a prefect which as you know is far higher than a humble moniter so BEHAVE or you will all get a hundred lines to do before your next post!!!!!


I think you need to speak to Moblee and do not threaten the MONITORS.
He will tell you what will happen if you do not toe the line :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's not a happy bunch we have on here at present. Threats are not allowed. We're a here to have laughs, not bickering amongst the troops please. :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm always happy  I do dwarf impressions


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I can confirm that we have sunshine in Lancashire. I will monitor this situation as I don't believe it.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

And it's been sunny all day in Burton upon Trent......sigh :roll:


----------



## 103066

Oh my, Two days away from the post and it descends into chaos!

Never mind, I am here to save the day! Oh, and what a beautiful day it is up here, on top!


*BIG HAPPY SATURDAY TO EVERYONE!!!*​


----------



## chrisjrv

O.K. thats me for today, off out in a minute, being collected so I don't have to drive, behave yourselves while I'm out won't you , no squabbling you hear. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been sunny all day in Glossop.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Going for a trip out in the MH to Southport before it rains    

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

You have a nice time in Southport Jonny and I will keep and EYE on this lot .


Richard... Just back after a nice night away....


----------



## moblee

The Cambridge one released from jail,just another example of
WRONGFUL imprisonment. :lol:  



phil :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

> The Cambridge one released from jail,just another example of
> WRONGFUL imprisonment.


Who said it was wrongfull?

One less to be in front of me, so I think you should go back to prison for a very long time. Or at least another day....

Richard...


----------



## moblee

*GILL* Don't do him any tea :!:

Things have changed :!: Before i went in stir you could buy a pint
for 25p. :lol:

phil


----------



## 94055

> Who said it was wrongfull?


Comment noted

The Jailer :lol:

8) 8) :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, Just finished changing the radio in the van...again, no flames yet :wink: :wink: Does anyone know if all porta potty cassettes should have a plate which slides over the blade seal when you pull the cassette out? mine has got one but I've just got a new seal to fit in a friends loo (pre 2000) and the plate seems to be missing, come on you brainy lot, somebody is bound to know


----------



## 103066

I don't know.


----------



## ksebruce

Should have a plate otherwise could be a bit "niffy" in the living area 8O


----------



## 103066

Next person to post is a numpty!!! ;o) Therefore leaving me as the last person to post - best ever!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll get round that by posting twice


----------



## ksebruce

I've always been a "numpty" it does take years of practise to do it well tho' 8O :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all, I am back (with the rain  )
Been to Gelliswick Bay watching about 100 dinghies sailing in the Welsh Junior Sailing. It was brilliant yesterday, all those boats in the sunshine  
Today started off well but turned around 10.30am to wet.

Question - 'Red sky at night, Shepherds delight' does it still apply?


----------



## chrisjrv

Like this,and I didn't mean the blade was missing (the thing you hopefully remember to open before use) but the plate which is over the hole where the blade fits against the seal when you take it to be emptied :roll:


----------



## peejay

stickey said:


> Evening all, Just finished changing the radio in the van...again, no flames yet :wink: :wink: Does anyone know if all porta potty cassettes should have a plate which slides over the blade seal when you pull the cassette out? mine has got one but I've just got a new seal to fit in a friends loo (pre 2000) and the plate seems to be missing, come on you brainy lot, somebody is bound to know


Hi stickey, I'm pretty sure that there is supposed to be a flap on all cassettes but why not post your query >here< , theres more chance that more people with the required info will see it here and you will be inundated with reponses :lol:

pete


----------



## chrisjrv

Will do, have done ,now back on top


----------



## RichardnGill

Not for long Stickey...

Now go and fix that toilet.


Richard...


----------



## moblee

*5 mins enough* stickey :lol:

phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you're all lining up to Knock me off my rightfull place but flushed (ooooh) with success from the radio change stickey bounces back


----------



## 94055

Flush

Glug

Glug

Glug

Glug

Glug

Glug

Glug

All gone
:lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is that a blue rinse?


----------



## 103066

Wow - everyone just got in?


----------



## chrisjrv

No, there's nothing on the tele


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You nearly got 4 minutes in then stickey   

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> No, there's nothing on the tele


What 8O

There's the moon landing and a seige in police station .... what more do you want :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah, Tricia trying to sneak in when no-one was lookin 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: I snuk in over an hour ago Johnny :roll:


----------



## ksebruce

Sneaky.....the monitors are watching tha knows :lol:


----------



## 103066

Has anyone else noticed the time of the posts is an hour behind?


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorrie Florrie it must be you, mine are fine

Poetic eh :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

could be second class post


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh my gosh it's tokkalosh
She snuck in there without a care, 
She thought she'd won and had some fun.
But her times past and now she's last.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Florrie alter your clock if not sure how to pm me I will help

Trish 
Have you seen yourself in jail yet?

Do you all just come back and post or do you go to look back from last look?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Steve,

Poor me, I saw myself behind bars and thought, my gosh, I never felt a thing  

I always read the posts that have gone between but I see what you mean Steve :wink: 

Back to some serious monitoring I think, it is obvious that posts are being ignored  that is rather impolite monitorially me thinks :roll: 

Ooooh Madmonk, you spoil me with verse


----------



## chrisjrv

wot posts?


----------



## tokkalosh

Monitorial suicide Stickey, monitorial suicide :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

How about writing our own poems, one line each then you'd have to read the posts, I'll start with,
There was a mad monk called Mango,


----------



## moblee

I've snook into top spot,snuk in while no-ones watching.
Nice spot of snuking.




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

...................
Who repeatedly danced the Tango



Stop snuking about tango mango :lol:


----------



## 94055

We have been here before, Oh OK for some more





Still MONITORING though :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sandj it supposed to rhyme


----------



## tokkalosh

That wasn't very poetic Steve 8)


----------



## moblee

For his partner he'd pickey a chap name of stickey


----------



## chrisjrv

Then florrie said stop, just to get back on top,


----------



## moblee

Theres room for one more with MOBLEE.....BOOM,BOOM


----------



## chrisjrv

And mango and mowblee formed a quango. night night


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> And mango and mowblee formed a quango. night night


Don't be pickey stickey. Goodnight :lol:


----------



## 103066

stickey said:


> Then florrie said stop, just to get back on top,


I resemble that remark!


----------



## tokkalosh

Florrie, 
your avatar really makes me giggle
It's so amusing, your little wiggle


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good night all you forum rhymees,
Sorry but I am a tease.
I am off to my work,
I feel such a burk.
Cos my work I don't like to shirk.

Johnny


----------



## tokkalosh

So don't shirk work burk, work burk shirk, burk shirk work .... yeh?


----------



## moblee

To be *last* on this post is a joy
whether you are a girl or a boy
But for me its a glee,cos my name is MOBLEE
And the last postee will *ALWAYS* be *ME.Hee,Hee.

phil*


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, happy posting, must go to work now, must try and think of some postable poetry,

Stickey stickey what have you done,
Writing poems should be fun,
Mango and Moblee will not stop,
Their devious efforts to get on top
But we know who will win this post
Its stickey the poster with the most


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee your such a bore em,
'Cos you think you'll be the last on this forum.
But just let me tell you, 
Between heaven and hell, you
Should show us winners a little decorum.

Johnny F


----------



## badger

Now..I don't want to burst your bubble....
but I don't want to hear any more......
by thinking you're top, leads to trouble....
Cos....I'm quick on the draw... :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

I just cannot think of a verse
It maybe a Monday curse
But I will keep trying


----------



## chrisjrv

VERSE,REHEARSE, NURSE,WORSE,REVERSE,AVERSE,
School report says"could try harder" take 50 lines,"I must make greater effort to achieve my goals in life",
Stickey (retired prefect, Lancaster School)


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk,
with something like that I must be going for broke.
No rhyme, no pun, just sitting here having fun.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There once was a crazy lady called Babs.
Who eye was always keeping tabs,
On the position she was in,
She was determined to win,
But Johnny F was always going to nab.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

stevercars was my name you see,
It was not Jan but just me,
I thought about it long and hard,
a change of name would not be that hard,
to change to what I heard her say,
My that is easy lets be sandj


Steve 
No1 at everything 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There was a "young" Hymer owner called Steve,
Whos name he tried to unweave.
It didn't rhyme a bit,
In fact it was sh......rubbish,
I find that very hard to believe.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon,just got in from work,phew :wink: 

I won't do a rhyme,this isn't the time
i'll just do one later,you'll just have to wait'er.



phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

And me!


----------



## CaGreg

I'm not getting in to this again,

I'm not getting into this again,

I'm not not not!!!!


Ca


----------



## RichardnGill

Welcome back and I bet you do.


Richard...


----------



## CaGreg

No I won't
Just watch how I don't!

Ca


----------



## RichardnGill

We are watching you not post here.
8O 

Richard...


----------



## moblee

I can't think of a rhyme i haven't the time,so............................................Nice & dry in cambridge :lol: 





phil 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

No time to rhyme
now that is sad
a rhyme will always make you glad


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

If I’m feeling down
Something’s making me frown
I just visit this thread
It helps clear my head

Groan...Okay...I’ll get my coat, my hat and my scarf…you lot certainly make me laugh  

MHS…Rob


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> No time to rhyme
> now that is sad
> a rhyme will always make you glad


there was a young lady called Tokka
who'd tan in the sun until Mocha
she never got red, on her sun bed
cos she was wearing sun blokka.!!! :lol:

send s.a.envelopes for signed photo's :lol:

phil :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Now that everyones joining in,
Its dificult to know where to begin,
But one thing that still makes me laugh,
Its simpsons pesky winking giraffe


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> send s.a.envelopes for signed photo's :lol: phil :wink:


Of who Phil

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nite nite and I love you all    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

*ME *TOKKALOSH* ME*

I might publish a 2008 calender of me in various positions........around
Europe :lol: :lol:

(if i get enough orders)

phil


----------



## chrisjrv

Thank you and good night


----------



## moblee

GOODNIGHT!!,what evertime do you have to get up stickey?


----------



## tokkalosh

Whats happening here
You wanna disappear
You off to bed?
You been well fed?

I can't believe you leave me now
Perhaps your way to take a bow
and let me be where I belong
I'll sit on top with a sing song


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> *ME *TOKKALOSH* ME*
> 
> I might publish a 2008 calender of me in various positions........around
> Europe :lol: :lol:
> 
> (if i get enough orders)
> 
> phil


Hardly anyone on this post tonight...easy :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, Rob was here
That's MHS,
It's him that got us in this mess!

He shouldn't have, those months ago,
Put up this post and tried to show
All MHF how great he was ...... or is, or could be if we let him


----------



## 103066

A lovely young lady named Kerry
Who was always jolly and merry
Sat on top of the thread
Whilst the rest were in bed
Eating a cocktail cherry!


----------



## chrisjrv

Now you're all offline, up we go  I don't have to get up early Mowblee but she who thinks she must be obeyed starts muttering,talking of which..
Mother in law said to father in law " I TOLD you yesterday" to which He replied, " You may have told me Dear but I wasn't necesarily listening!"
Great and brave reply I thought, Not bad for an 80 year old.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Not bad for an 80 year old.


I wouldn't have thought you were 80 Stickey :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will have to stop,
Now I'm on top.
Just cos I am a winner,
Doesn't make me a sinner.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There was an old man from Gosham,
Who took out his testicles to wash 'em.
His wife said "Now Jack,
If you don't put them back,
I'll stand on the beggers and squash 'em"

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am getting fed up being top.

Will someone else take over its not easy being numero uno.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nearly a full page of eyes....

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

No problem Jonny, You just sit back and relax.


Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks Richard. Your welcome to top spot. It's not easy on the top chair....doh.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

There was a young girl from devizes,
With boobs of two different sizes,
One was so small it was not there at all,
But the other was bog and won prizes.

Mango started it Mr. Moderator


----------



## chrisjrv

oops should read big


----------



## tokkalosh

50 more posts take us up to 4000  


Raindrops keep falling on my head


----------



## RichardnGill

> Raindrops keep falling on my head


 Why is it raining?



> Thanks Richard. Your welcome to top spot. It's not easy on the top chair....doh.
> 
> Johnny F


A young lad like me is always going to have the stamina to keep on top here Jonny. I just make it easy for you.

Richard...


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Johnny, 
well, no actually
well, it was
but now
it isn't
:lol: :lol: 

Save your energy, I'll stay up here :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Mango started it Mr. Moderator


What a grasser 8O .

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Most poems rhyme,
But this one doesn't.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A man without a home, is not a bum, he is simply homeless,
A man without a job, is not lazy, he is simply jobless,
A man without money, is not a loiterer, he is simply broke,
A man without a wife is not unfortunate, he is simply lucky,
A man without sex, is not impotent, he is simply horny,
Why do we complicate things?

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

They seek him here,
They seek him there,
They seek that Stickey everywhere,
Is he in heaven, is he in in hell,
No he's back on top again, oh well


----------



## moblee

ooooooh! Who's this comeing through the door,its *MOBLEE*
BACK IN FROM WORK!!!.
Everybody take five i'll take it from here :twisted:


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Nearly a full page of eyes....
> 
> Johnny F


Now there's the next challenge....!!


----------



## chrisjrv

The eyes have it, or at least they did


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Florrie130 said:


> mangothemadmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly a full page of eyes....
> Johnny F
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's the next challenge....!!
Click to expand...

Easy, just watch this space. Going to work now but back later. I'll be here about 04:00am, but don't tell anybody.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

I should blinking well think not. Thankfully I don't do shiftwork any more, but what I miss about it is.......NOTHING :!: :!: :!:


----------



## CaGreg

See I told you I wasn't going to do this anymore!!
ca


----------



## moblee

Don't do shift work anymore!!
Who DID you work for PICKFORDS* :lol: :lol:

PHIL*

EDIT (Nothing wrong with pickfords or their workers)


----------



## 94055

[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

You did say a page of eyes?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Eye...Eye, I wondered how long it would take you Steve :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 103066

Oooh, 8O Scary!

How ab out a limerick to lighten the day! 
It's a tad rude, so please do skip past if it is likely to offend! 


In the garden of Eden lay Adam, 
Complacently stroking his Madam
And loud was his mirth
For on all of the Earth
There were only two balls and he had 'em!


Ooops Sorry!


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 

Rob, of course

Not been on, been to daughters Graduation in Liverpool.

Proud as punch


----------



## chrisjrv

By S milligan
The boy stood on the burning deck,
When all but he had fled,




PRAT!

or something like that


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk,

The boy stood on the burning deck,
His voice all of a quiver,
He gave a cough,
His leg fell off, and floated down the river,
Nick nackaty nick nack, nack noo.


----------



## 94055

A poster came to post on here
he has been posting for almost a year
a rhyme a song, no probs he can do
Ok guys it's over to you :wink:


----------



## moblee

Here's a adapted nursery rhyme;

it's raining, it's pouring
Moblee is snoring
He went to bed pissed out of his head
and couldn't get up for work in the morning................Fat chance :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

In that case you'd better get to bed


----------



## tokkalosh

He was born on a mountain top in tennessee
Greenest state in the land of the free
Raised in the woods so he knew every tree
Killed himself a bear when he was only three


----------



## badger

Seems that I can read the signs
all those silly words and rhymes
sonds to me like senile dementure................
oh bugger.........I've dropped me denture


----------



## 103066

Mary had a little lamb
She tied it to a pylon
1000 volts shot up it's ****
And turned it's wool to nylon!


----------



## chrisjrv

Mary had a little lamb,
The Doctor was surprised


----------



## 103066

But when old MacDonald had a farm
The doctors nearly died!


----------



## tokkalosh

Mary had a little lamb
She also had a bear
I've often seen her little lamb
But I've never seen her bare


----------



## 103066

Mary's lamb had foot and mouth 

The vet he came and shot it 

But mary's dad had shagged it first 

And now her mother's got it


----------



## tokkalosh

Rain rain go away,
Come again another day.
Little Johnny wants to play;
Rain, rain, go to Spain,
Never show your face again!


----------



## 103066

Mary had a little lamb
She tied it to the heater
Everytime it turned around
It burned it's little peter!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A few riddles for you all...There is a prize so no cheating..

1. What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?

2. What goes around the world but stays in a corner?

3. Give me food, and I will live; give me water, and I will die. What am I?

4. The man who invented it doesn't want it. The man who bought it doesn't need it. The man who needs it doesn't know it. What is it?

5. What can run but never walks, has a mouth but never talks, has a head but never weeps, has a bed but never sleeps?

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

tick tock, tick tock
the wee mouse had a little c---
tick tock, tick tock
the female mouse lifted up her frock 
tick tock, tick tock
the wee mouse pushed her onto the bed
tick tock, tick tock
sorry can not say no more as the monitors did block


----------



## mangothemadmonk

By gum and by gorum I'll be the last on this forum 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Mary had a little lamb,
She kept it in a bucket,
And every time the lamb got out ,
The bulldog tried to put it back in


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well would you look at that? There's always someone who wants to come along and knock you from your rightful position as top dog.

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Around this Forum I do lurk
Before I have to go to work
So before I go I think I'll pop
To the place I belong, The Very Top!


----------



## 103066

Mary had a little lamb...
with a side order of fries!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Florrie130 said:


> Mary had a little lamb... with a side order of fries!


  sniff sniff I loved that lamb.... He was my bestest friend ever in the world and now he's gone....  

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Aawww, poor wee lamb!


----------



## badger

A farmer accused my dog of worrying sheep once....

apparently he would hide behind a wall and shout.........."MINT SAUCE"


----------



## chrisjrv

He stood on the bridge at midnight,
Throwing snowballs at the moon,
Mango thought he was the top poster,
But he spoke to blooming soon

Moderated version


----------



## 94055

> He stood
> Throwing
> Mango
> But he spoke


Moderated version

:?: :?: :?: :?: 
MONITORED version :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

> He stood Throwing Mango


So we've now got down to throwing me have we?

I hope thats been monitored :?: :?: :?: :?:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Stickey, where you see me now,
You may bow,
Cos I'm well versed,
At coming first

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

stickey?johnny?*NO* its *MOBLEE*, move over boys put
your handbags down :!:

Moblee's just pulled in.

phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

And now you can pull over, Good news I'm going out later so you can bicker without my calming influence


----------



## moblee

i agree stickey i've got to go out as well.


----------



## chrisjrv

Going anywhere nice? I'm going out for a meal but I think I'm having to pay


----------



## moblee

yes mate,my 11 year old twins leaving show,big school next term.



phil


----------



## moblee

4000 :lol: :lol:

*MOBLEE*


----------



## chrisjrv

THAT WAS SNEAKY, I'll have to watch out for you at the next milestone,
or do I mean millstone?


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> THAT WAS SNEAKY, I'll have to watch out for you at the next milestone,
> or do I mean millstone?


YES Stickey,tokkalosh did it to me at 3000.(not feet) :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Went out and left you to fight for 4 grand position, congratulations Moblee


----------



## chrisjrv

Do I detect grinding teeth Tocky?


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Do I detect grinding teeth Tocky?


Certainly not stickey 8O all's fair in love and MHF :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me     

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

How generous I am and yet I receive no thanks 8O 
Ah well you get used to it, sadly only Johhny f would know what I am on about :wink: 

Staying power :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Too right oh mighty monitor...

Johny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Whatever it was , thank you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Whatever it was , thank you


You really don't think I was talking about you were you Stickey? You being a lightweight as well should no better :wink:

It's tough playing against the big boys :tongue1: :tongue1: :tongue1: :tongue1:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Went out and left you to fight for 4 grand position, congratulations Moblee


Thanks tricia,i'm so busy tonight i've got to dress up tonight for a school 
function,my twins are leaving,plus wifes a teacher.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me again     

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Lightweight is not a phrase you could apply to me, unfortunately


----------



## 104395

Well I had to post on here today or eventually I will be the only one on the forum who isn't the best'est member, if only for a few seconds. Cheers Mick.


----------



## 94055

moblee
you should get your wife to give you some lessons. 
Oh! ok I will be kind to you tonight, mind you I will not have to as you will not be here :lol: :wink: 
Stickey I hope you are not upsetting the mighty mongo. Be warned we have proper special powers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> i've got to dress up tonight phil


What you dressing up as Phil :?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

'Tis me again me thinks    

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Eye, eye, eye

Standing in the doorway
Beneath the moonlit sky
An angel stood before me
And looked me in the eye
Aye aye

Aye aye aye
Aye aye aye
Aye aye aye


----------



## 94055

They seek him here, they seek him there.
Oh my god they seek him every where.
Time to stop and to reflect 
Time to pay me some BL--DY RESPECT 8O 

The him is I as you can see
The time is neigh to bow to me
one leg or two I do not care
but be warned by ME
do not try to STARE

Respect for me and Johhny F
I will let Mango add the rest




8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

yankee said:


> Well I had to post on here today or eventually I will be the only one on the forum who isn't the best'est member, if only for a few seconds.Cheers Mick.


Well Yankee that's another one you can cross off the list of things to do before you die :lol:

Congratulations to your daughter Steve  Proud you most certainly should be :wink:

Mango the first one was a towel the rest I will leave for others 

Moblee...well done on the 4000

Sticky/Florrie/Tok and the rest you all make me laugh you do, such a nice relaxing way to unwind after a days travelling.

Pleased I remembered to look in now  Oh, it's me that is top for now.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Cheers Rob
Yep proud as punch :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh, Steve, you need Aretha

What you want (hooo) baby I got it
What you need (hooo) you know I got it
(Hooo) all I'm asking (hooo) is for a little respect


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> Ooooh, Steve, you need Aretha What you want (hooo) baby I got it
> What you need (hooo) you know I got it
> (Hooo) all I'm asking (hooo) is for a little respect


Just a little bit, just a little bit..

R E S P E C T Find out what it means to me....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

moblee's back hic,hic free drinks & barbeque mmm a night 
to remember. :roll:



ooh,thanks for the 4,000 congrats


----------



## 103066

Glad you enjoyed your barbie moblee,
Glad I'm back at the top where I belong

tra-la-la-la-al


----------



## 103066

Morning All!

MMM, what a fab nights sleep up here at the top! 8)


----------



## 94055

Not for me on the bottom
bump move over
Ah thats better me back on top :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Stevey me old mate, you've had long enough I see .

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
As they say
"You can never have too long"


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Time for stickey to sneak in, suffering wallet fatigue after last night, off to wolverstock tomorrow PM more drink and silly talk    , anybody else going?


----------



## badger

Wolverstock????....

Not a country & western fan are we by any chance??


----------



## 94055

> silly talk


Nothing new there then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Not long till lunch...


----------



## 94055

The sun is out the sky is blue,
1 more day and we are away from you 
away from home....for 2 weeks
In motorhome.....time to put up my feet
it is hard to say in rhyme.... so who give a ----





Hoot is the word and not f--- 8O 


The time is going very slow 
but it wont be long before we go
pack the van then were off
so get in quick while you can 
because on this thread we will have a BAN


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

badger said:


> Wolverstock????....
> 
> Not a country & western fan are we by any chance??


Hi,
Actually I'm not, lots of songs about dead dogs etc. and we have been known to request "for Gods sake cheer up" when a particularly morbid singer is inflicting his tales of woe on us but the people we meet are friendly, and the general atmosphere at these events is great with no trouble. I will admit to being a rock music fan and we get a lot of good bands etc. and for anyone who came to the Americana Quill were absolutely on top form. Speaking of which I'm on top again


----------



## 103066

So you are.....oops, I meant were!! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

florrie,florrie,i'm so sorry.
*MOBLEE'S* Here to give you a shunt,get out the way you S........ 
.....T (SWEETHEART) :lol:

MOBLEE 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Mowblee it's nice to see,
You've not lost the ability to take the pee 8O


----------



## badger

we see quill quite often at our local club........Wolverstock I've been to once, but as its council run, westerners are required to leave their "side arms" at home..  so we dont go out of protest.

Lot of good rock stuff in "modern" or "new country" (which I prefer)

Oh crickey........I've crept in at the top.... :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

badger said:


> we see quill quite often at our local club........Wolverstock I've been to once, but as its council run, westerners are required to leave their "side arms" at home..  so we dont go out of protest.
> 
> Lot of good rock stuff in "modern" or "new country" (which I prefer)
> 
> Oh crickey........I've crept in at the top.... :lol:


It was OK for Wyatt Earp so I don't worry, but they also ban generators (unless they're diesel) and barbeques, obviously worried about fire risk, oops I seem to be on top again


----------



## 103066

moblee said:


> florrie,florrie,i'm so sorry.
> *MOBLEE'S* Here to give you a shunt,get out the way you S........
> .....T (SWEETHEART) :lol:
> 
> MOBLEE 8)


MOBLEEEEEEE! I'm shocked! 8O 
(Oh, and on top again!) 8)


----------



## moblee

hello stickey,its moblee not mowblee,which is what you keep
typing.

Now write it out a hundred times!!!!!!
only joking stocglay. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.

Now what have we here then, lots of challenging I see

But now there's no disputing that I'm on top - wahee


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> But now there's no disputing that I'm on top - wahee


Sorry Tok, hate to do it to you but your goin' down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Florrie,Tokka.

Is it true that we're still rhyming,
can you please improve your timing,
can't you see that moblee's climbing,
BACK* ON TOP SO THERE 8O *


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh yeah Johnny, I sure do believe you there ....... not

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

But you should Trish :lol: :lol: :lol: And I have just helped you as well on your posted question on roof vents... Charmin.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> hello stickey,its moblee not mowblee,which is what you keep
> typing.
> 
> Now write it out a hundred times!!!!!!
> only joking stocglay. :lol:


Sorry mate, used to be a cub scout leader (mowgli), now I'm just old and confused    but at least I'm on top


----------



## tokkalosh

Thank you Johnny, your help is just so much appreciated and I apologise profusely for doubting your word previously - if there is anything I can do to compensate please do not hesitate to let me know 

Stickey, you are stickey, old and confused 8O not much hope then 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> now I'm just old and confused    but at least I'm on top


I think you are confused mate if you really think you are top :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Trying to


----------



## mangothemadmonk

get a


----------



## mangothemadmonk

full page


----------



## mangothemadmonk

of eyes


----------



## mangothemadmonk

but I


----------



## mangothemadmonk

need food


----------



## mangothemadmonk

so can't


----------



## 94055

Johhny F
for your eyes only..................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................................................
Open up enough pages of IE or Firefox have them all on Mhf this thread put eyes in them all then submit quickly. Thats coooooooooooooooooool man :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

*5000* YIPEE MOBLEE DOES IT AGAIN :lol:

Oh a bit premature i think :lol:


----------



## 103066

Well that's what they all said!


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Well that's what they all said!


Florrieeeeeeee I'm shocked 8O 
& on top of you  :lol:


----------



## 103066

touche!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and Steve, have a great holiday mate... Hope the sun shines for you and yours.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Happy travels Steve!
May the sun come out
and give the rain a reprieve!


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> touche!


ITS *ALL* my own hair actually :lol:


----------



## 94055

Cheers Johhny, Florrie
Not going till Friday afternoon so still time to post :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

On top again. Oh lord it's hard to be humble, when I'm perfect in every way!!

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 94055

66666666666666666666666666


----------



## 103066

I am on top of the world
looking down on creation
and the only explanation
I can find.....is that I'm fab! :lol:


----------



## 94055

2222222222222222222222222222


----------



## 94055

6666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## 94055

yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 103066

Are you getting excited for your holiday per chance..?


----------



## 94055

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 
It will not let me do it AAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH

Johhny it will not work


AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 94055

No I was trying to get on every page and it would not let me do it.
The only way it will work is if no one is posting and you have time. It will not let you post quickly

Steve


----------



## 94055

It says


You cannot make another post so soon after your last; please try again in a short while.


now who is going to stay up late one night and do it?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That pleasure can be all yours Steve :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi Trish
No chance :lol: :lol: 
Give Johhny a hand Monitoring :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Where are you going ? sandj


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Over the hills, 
over the hills and far away :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Over the hills,
> over the hills and far away :lol: :lol:


 *WALES* 8O :lol:


----------



## 94055

Moblee
Follow this linkHere

When you come back I will let you know :wink:


----------



## 94055

My that man is tooooooooooo slow


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> My that man is tooooooooooo slow


YOUR LINK WAS ABOUT COLD CALLER THREAD.

i'm still waiting,like diana Ross


----------



## 94055

Yes AND????????


----------



## tokkalosh

Asia, or some foreign country :?


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ok Phil
You do not know me very well :lol: 
I am the worst nightmare for ...............................................myself :wink: 
You and stickey have only been around for a short while.
I have been posting on here since day 1 .....or is it 2 ? :lol: 
I am what you would call a p*** taker or a pisse* person 8O 

Steve


----------



## moblee

London to the british telecom tower :lol:


----------



## 103066

France..?


----------



## 94055

You look so much better in jail :lol: 
mind you so did Trish 8O 

Only joking Trish

Ok Johhny and Trish or anyone else that is up for it?
The mission is........
Get that Giraffe into jail 8O 
Now that mission is easy
In fact very easy
You have 2 wks
You need to have it in jail on my return.

Steve

Trish, make sure Johhny knows as he is at work :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

OK Steve,

Have a super time - best regards to Jan - see you at the annual rally


----------



## moblee

OK STEVE :lol: :lol: :lol: 
you don't know me very well either :lol: :lol: 
when you get the time you should monitor some of
my posts on here!my soh is pretty good as well :lol: :lol: :lol:

*MOBLEE*

OH HAVE a safe trip to?????


----------



## 94055

My
Other
Brother
Lee
moblee

My
one
Bloody
Leech
Exasperating
Endoff

Superb
Absolute
Numbro uno
Domineering
Judge

Old user name

Superb
Talented
Egotistical
Venomous
Everlasting
Ridiculous
Superstar







:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

v good :lol: :lol: 

Don't get constipated though :lol: :lol:

Man
Of
Brilliance
Leaves
Even you
Envious


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve, you missed the CAR 8O


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Steve, you missed the CAR Shocked


Trish
You should know me?
I took a TAXI
:lol: :lol:

Phil
Thanks for the safe trip

:wink:


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## 94055

Ok
As I am an Idiot and that is well known 8O 
Whilst I am away would you like to see me in jail?

Ok get you votes in quick

Trish, Johhny ...you know what you have to do :wink:


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> v good :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't get constipated though :lol: :lol:
> 
> Man
> Of
> Brilliance
> Leaves
> Even you
> Envious


Just in case you missed it steve :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Rich guy still then ... a legless one at that :lol: :lol: 


S T E V E R C A R


----------



## moblee

Oh well with sandj out of the picture this post is mine,mine i
tell you :twisted: :twisted: 



phil :lol:


----------



## 94055

> v good Laughing Laughing


No Phil
I did not miss it :wink: 
See what you want to see :wink: 
Look again at your post
and you see



> v good Laughing Laughing


----------



## 94055

> Oh well with sandj out of the picture this post is mine,mine i
> tell you Twisted Evil Twisted Evi
> phil


My OH my give one a chance to GO 8O

What a difference experience makes :wink:

Oh are you going to be bored

Hey why not go back to doing a weather report 8O

Trish, Babs
How about Stephano and Geraldino making a come back? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## moblee

aint you gone *YET* Its like trying to get rid of a cold caller.

don,t forget to take some TOFFEES with you Liverpool


----------



## 94055

TUT TUT Phil :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

That is Everton :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 8O 


The master is going


----------



## moblee

I KNOW!!!!!
Thats why i said it,up the united


----------



## 94055

United we stand divided we fall




I will not bore you with
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 94055

ARE YOU READY FOR THIS?
What does this look like? Yep a tyre tread.....................................................................................................................................
BORED getting Tired
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Has that bloody car gone yet? :wink: 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Surprised you haven't got mobile internet yet Steve, you would not have to miss us then 8) :lol: 

Geraldo does pop in occassionally, but think he is too good for us know, with his posh hat an' all :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just me still up then? And yes Trish you are quite right Gerald is far too posh to come on here.

I am on top all night yipeeeeeeeeeeee.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

OK you two
sort out the Monitoring :wink: 
As to the Stephano and Gerldino......Trish remind me when I get back 
I will sort it :wink: 

Night all :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve will keep an eye out.

Just leave it me an Trish.

You just enjoy your hols mate. Happy travels.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Steve,

I will monitor this topic tonight

SO ......

goodnight Steve :wink: 
and
go away mad monk :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

aye eye aye eye


----------



## 94055

morning :arrow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Have you not gone yet?

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

No :lol: 
Afternoon

Steve


----------



## 103066

Morning all!


----------



## badger

Will you guys & gals keep it down please....I'm trying to get some sleep..


----------



## chrisjrv

I dunno, I have a night off and what happens, what a load of cobblers, God knows what state it'll be in when I get back from Wolverwotsit. The weather forecast is "interesting" hope they have tractors laid on. Is this a sticky post by the way?


----------



## badger

Hope you are taking your "gazebo" to shelter in while watching the bands......(but you might get "moved on") :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I usually rely on a brolly and alcohol


----------



## badger

Ah..that would do it.......but the brolly is a bit OTT.... :lol: 

Have fun...


----------



## moblee

Good evening everybody 

It's *MOBLEE* just pulling in to the LEAD!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Walk on then Moblee :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Walk on then Moblee :lol:


Very funny my mommouthshire treasure :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me again 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

And again....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and again....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and again...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and again....


----------



## tokkalosh

and again and againnnnnnnn


It's PEMBROKEshire moblee :roll: 
South West Wales - far from the maddening crowd (except in the holiday season)

'Green green grass of Home' land


----------



## moblee

Watch out mango's about,Watch out mango's about,you better
watch out 'cos mango's about. 8O

*MOBLEE* IN DA HOUSE


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee, is it wet up there, my eldest son is based at Waterbeach although he is on camp down south at the moment.

I'm leading :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> moblee, is it wet up there, my eldest son is based at Waterbeach although he is on camp down south at the moment.
> 
> I'm leading :lol:


It was chucking it down for several hours earlier but its drying 
(at the moment)


----------



## 103066

Evening all! 

Florrie up where she belongs....
Where the eagles fly...
on a mountain high...


----------



## tokkalosh

Now florrie's high
I wonder why

Is it just where she lives
Or something taken
After wakin
Maybe living on a bridge :lol:


----------



## 103066

High on happiness...(at being on top again!)


----------



## moblee

The old town looks same as i step down from train
and there to greet me is my mama & papa
Down the road i walk with my sweet mary
hair of gold and lips like cherries
its good to touch the green green grass of home........


phil :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Touch me in the morning,
Then just walk away...


Typical women.... build you up then walk away    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Touch me in the morning,
> Then just walk away...
> 
> Typical women.... build you up then walk away
> 
> Johnny F


story of my life,mango :lol:


----------



## 103066

Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen!!!


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Treat 'em mean, keep 'em keen!!!


Is that how it works :roll: O' flatulant one (Avatar) I think :?

phil 8)


----------



## moblee

Very quiet on here tonight :?: some nights its so quickfire its
hard to keep up!!!!
Anyway how about this;

I had a perfect dream,this dream was me & you,
I want all the world to see,Miracle sensation
my guiding inspiration,
Oh my dream is slowly coming true....
Wind is a gentle breeze.....The bells are ringing out,
their calling us together,finding us forever,
Wish my dream would never go away..... :?: :?: :?: 

phil 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Since its quiet Moblee I thought I would join you and turn your dream into a NIGHTMAIR....


Richard...


----------



## moblee

AAH FRESH MEAT :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

Yes as its here to stay.....


----------



## moblee

GET THEE BEHIND ME SATAN :lol:

*MOBLEE* :twisted:


----------



## RichardnGill

I would prefer it if you followed me, coss I nar the way...


Richard...


----------



## moblee

Seriously richard i don't know if everyones on their hols,i've had
to resort to talking to the wife :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Things must be bad mate, may I surgest you have a nice glass (of 7 or 8)of beer and read a nice M/H mag. 

Just make sure the wife get is for you, that will get her out the way.


Richard...

BTW out lass is a sleep next to me with the dog on her knee, he has a better life than me though...


----------



## tokkalosh

Think everyone is out queueing for the latest Harry Potter book :roll: :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill

Wast of time, you will be able to down load it soon.


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> The old town looks same as i step down from train
> and there to greet me is my mama & papa
> Down the road i walk with my sweet mary
> hair of gold and lips like cherries
> its good to touch the green green grass of home........
> 
> phil :wink:


aah tricia,i think you missed my song for you.


----------



## 103066

Barcelona
It was the first time that we met
Barcelona
How can I forget
The moment that you stepped into the room
You took my breath away


----------



## moblee

WELL DONE FLORRIE nite,nite


----------



## 103066

nite nite! 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

You must be getting tired up there now florrie so I'll knock you down :lol:


----------



## 103066

Thanks Tokka that was very kind of you, I'm fully refresshed now and able to get back on the toip of this thread


----------



## RichardnGill

You must be needing another rest by now?

Richard...


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon,how are the rest of you?TIRED?,have a rest,i'll
carry the post while the rest of you have a rest.
rest assured i'll take care of it for the rest of you!!!!! :lol:

*MOBLEE* BETTER than the *REST* 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its 13:27 and I pronounce me the champ    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

13:28 :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

> MOBLEE BETTER than the REST


Who gave you that info? You wana get you £££ back....!!!!

richard...


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> MOBLEE BETTER than the REST
> 
> 
> 
> Who gave you that info? You wana get you £££ back....!!!!
> 
> richard...
Click to expand...

To richard,Dear richard if i send you a £10 cheque to cover your
subscription fee will you promise to stop knocking me off the
Bl.....dy top. :lol: :lol:

moblee 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

Dear Mr. Moblee

I have given your request some serious consideration. But unfortunately on this occasion I will have to decline your generous offer.

Please accept my apologies Richard...


In other words not on your life...I like a fair battle...


----------



## moblee

I don't mind a fair battle,but i'd prefer a fair maiden :wink:

i've got loads of things to do according to wifey,so i'll have
to joust with you later.

moblee better than the rest 8)


----------



## 103066

Moblee: best you get on with your chores, I'll just sit here and mind the top slot. Right where I belong!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Florrie130 said:


> I'll just sit here and mind the top slot. Right where I belong!


That's just below me Florrie  

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Eye,Eye,Eye,Whats going on here then!!!!

While the cats (moblee) away the mice will play.

*MOBLEE* :twisted:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> While the cats (moblee) away the mice will play.


Mango lets loose Duke, his faithful bull terrier... Where is Moblee now :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Wheres moblee now?? look up here johnny i'm above you!!!! 8O 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If you look at your last post you are actually below me :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Will you never learn :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

When i said look above you i was refering to being top on this post :roll: 


Will you ever learn,FRIAR TUCK :roll: :lol: :lol: 


MOBLEE,(on top,above,last)


----------



## tokkalosh

Over
Under
Sideways
Down
Backward
Forward 
Square
Around


I'm everywhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

..except on top!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sorry florrie,but 30 minutes in MY space is quite long enough :twisted: 



moblee 8)


----------



## 103066

Ok, you are right, your space is long enough, I will gladly take over!


----------



## moblee

there you go Florrie 60 minutes *THATS* NEARLY a HOUR :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Surley you need a rest now Moblee, 

Richard...


----------



## moblee

THANK YOURichard all
rested now! you're turn :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

NAR, you still look tired, Have another rest. You must have been over doing it? Is the wife on strike?

Richard...


----------



## moblee

The wife she's been complaining of bad guts ALL day,i'll have to 
shut the windows soon though its getting colder now :lol: 



phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Well have another rest.

Sorry to here about your wife not being well, please pass on my regards

Now gan and mak her a nice cup of hot choccie, Mrs Moblee deserves it.

That should keep you busy for a while


Richard....


----------



## 103066

yada yada yada



































































































Sorry, couldn't think what to write. Just so pleased at being back on top!


----------



## RichardnGill

> Sorry, couldn't think what to write. Just so pleased at being back on top!


 Not for long!

And I made you look at this to take you longer to get back on top....


----------



## 103066

But one never gives up!






























































































especially not me...! :lol:


----------



## moblee

How do you chaps extend your posts like that?


moblee's the best at EVERYTHING except computers


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> How do you chaps extend your posts like that?
> moblee's the best at EVERYTHING except computers


I beg

to

differ :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Moblee, I told you, you were not the best at everything.


B

U

T




H

E


R

E



I

S



A



C

L

U

E


Richard...


----------



## moblee

is it a secret :?:​


----------



## RichardnGill

S
H
O
U
L
D


W
E

T
E
L
L

H
I
M
?

Richard...


----------



## moblee

*YES!!!*

SIGNED anonymous


----------



## RichardnGill

K
e
e
p

thinking

M
O
B
L
E
E

You

w
i
l
l

work

I
t

out

s
o
o
n


Richard...


----------



## moblee

Sorry

richard


not
trying


to
ignore


you




I


was




doing




something




else





moblee :twisted:


----------



## RichardnGill

Night Moblee 8) 8) 8) 


And night everyone else


Richard


----------



## 103066

Nite all!

;o)


----------



## RichardnGill

good morning..ladies & Gentlemen

Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good morning Richard  

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good morning Moblee  

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good mornin Trish  

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good mornin Florrie 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin Steve where ever you are  

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good morning Richard and of course everyone else  



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:h: :e: :l: :l: : :y: : :u: :l: : :t:


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> :h: :e: :l: :l: : :y: : :u: :l: : :t:


How do you do stuff like this,is it html???

oh,morning johnny


----------



## RichardnGill

Whats the weather like down south? I off to Newark in an hour. Iam I gona get wet?


Richard....

PS Morning Moblee. You were included in the gentlemen bit...honest!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Moblee, have a look when you are doing your message at view more emoticons.

Have a nice day of to Grange in the MH for a run.

Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

:big15:

I would like to know as well. Ive been trying to work it out. But its too earliy

Richard


----------



## moblee

Brownhills????.
Very wet in cambridge yesterday, bright sunshine this morning though.
I think newark's about 70 miles north of us though.



phil (the gentleman.)


----------



## RichardnGill

:big4: 

I carntfind any text in there Jonny

Thanks Moblee, yes we are stopping at bhills overnight (tight us northerns!) and then I am off to a CL in Lincoln. So you will get a few days peace.

Richard...


----------



## RichardnGill

:big14: 

Just had to post again as my last post was the devils post 666, and I am superstitious.


Richard...


----------



## moblee

REALLY hot & sunny in cambridge,PHEW 8)


----------



## Fimbo

Afternoon all, it's sunny here in Swindump too!
how are you all today?


----------



## 103066

Oops! sorry for confusion, used different PC which was logged in as Kev (Fimbo).


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It was lovely up at Grange )(south lakes) but now started to spit... Bring it on.. We love :l: : :v: :e: :love4: :love8: the rain   

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> We love :l: : :v: :e: :love4: the rain


Is that why your name is mangothemadmonk? :roll:

Dougie.

{EDIT} :d: : :u: :g: :i: :e:
Oooo - never knew about that!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Dougie. You've not just gone up the M6 past Lancaster have you? A big rig like your avatar went past on the opp side towing a car. Looked very smart.

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hi Dougie. You've not just gone up the M6 past Lancaster have you? A big rig like your avatar went past on the opp side towing a car. Looked very smart.


I've just gone to check, and no - the van's still where it should be. Here. 

Not guilty, sah.

Anyway, typing & driving's a hanging offence......

Dougie.


----------



## tokkalosh

:h: :e: :l: :l: : 

:a: :l: :l: 

You lot still here then :roll: 
I would have thought by now you would have given up on this :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

​ :BIG:

MOBLEE


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:withstupid: 

Who's up there?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Who you calling stupid monky boy :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on guys, say something interesting :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Not been available much today touching up the
Motorhome all day trying to get ready for the french safari.



phil


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been pleasant here in Glossop, till it started to rain. It's still warm, but grey & getting darker, is it the onset of winter? :roll: :roll: :roll: It's going to rain again or get dark before morning.


----------



## tokkalosh

Have you washed and polished it too moblee - showroom finish :roll: 

Hi Babs - are you saying it will be dark tonight 8O that's different :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

YES Tricia washed,polished even painted the tyres (walls) no its true!!!nearly looks as good as me......or you :wink: 




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Pristine then phil :wink: 

What's everyone else been up to today


----------



## moblee

:drinking: vive la france,moblees coming :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I went down the Sailing Club, ran two races, worked out results, had coffee and conversation at the club, went around the village shops then came home.

Was a good day and the forecast downpour held off till this evening.


----------



## moblee

*EXCELLENT*  Sounds like you've had a good.
BTW really hot,suntan weather in cambridge today, if your son
was in waterbeach today it would of been nice for him


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: nite,nite





MOBLEE,simply the best :twisted: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hullo all, Stickeys back ( pause for cheering to die down) Wolverwotsit was a little damp but an excellent weekend, good bands and really well organised, arena area kept litter free, all in all a good experience, as long as you don't mind a bit of rain. today was dry and warm. Next year will be at a different venue as they think they have outgrown this one, anyway I'm back and on top, where I belong


----------



## 103066

Stickey, Glad you had a good time away, it sounds like everyone has been busy this weekend. Cool about the races Tokka! and Moblee when your finished you can always come over and clean our motorhome if you get bored, seeing as you are so good at it! (Ok, I knew it was a long shot before I even wrote it!)
As for me, I have been working. Have to get a client's accounts back to him for Monday morning, so it looks like another 1.00am finish for me. ;o(
So nite nite all, best I get on with it!


----------



## tokkalosh

And of course you wouldn't dream of sneaking back on here between accounting pages would you florrie :roll: :wink:  

Glad your weekend went well stickey, best get some rest now eh :wink: 

moblee, bet you are still lurking 8)


----------



## 103066

tokkalosh said:


> And of course you wouldn't dream of sneaking back on here between accounting pages would you florrie :roll: :wink:


Of course not...well, er... maybe just a wee look! 


Still, I finished them now so off to bed for me!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin all. It's always nice to wake up in the morning and find out you didn't die in the night. The sun is just coming out in Lancashire :sunny: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

What a cheery thought! 

It's still raining here ;o(


----------



## chrisjrv

mangothemadmonk said:


> Mornin all. It's always nice to wake up in the morning and find out you didn't die in the night. The sun is just coming out in Lancashire :sunny:
> 
> Johnny F


Nice to hear you're not dead, monsoon just started here :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning everybody :hotsun: 

Room for one more on top :lol: 




phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Room for one more on top :lol: phil


Cheers Phil.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:violent3: :smilebox: Thanks for your advice on jazzing up
posts johnny i'm *SLOWLY* Getting the hang of it.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There's loads to go at Phil. Which one is your favorite?

:3some: What are these 3 doin???

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Caught you on the hop,
Now stickeys on top.


But looking over my shoulder :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

DP? , Sorry johnny for the delay i've been out spending
money AGAIN!.

Are you one of those who thinks ignorant t..t not answering OR
do you realise people have to do things, sometimes between posts????
Any views from you..or others.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Are you one of those who thinks ignorant t..t not answering OR do you realise people have to do things, sometimes between posts???? phil


Doesn't bother me in the slightest Phil if people reply or not. Just remember though if you don't reply I can easily find out where you live :leftfighter1: :leftfighter1: :leftfighter1:

You have been warned

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: 




:tomcat:


What from chorley shorley not (it rhythm's)
I nose how to spell.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> What from chorley shorley not (it rhythm's) phil


Oh that's poor ](*,) ](*,)

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :thebirdman: 
:thebirdman: 






MOBLEE 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

It's Monday, course there are other things to do .......... count raindrops :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia :love10: 



phil :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh Phil :love7:


----------



## tokkalosh

:smilebox: 

Just popping by


----------



## chrisjrv

The sun is out,
The sky is blue
But I've got lots 
Of things to do

So............. :roll:


----------



## moblee

[-X you know this is MOBLEE'S POST :whax: 





:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

My go


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :thebirdman: :thebirdman: MOBLEE 8)


and that's just down right rude   

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I could


----------



## mangothemadmonk

easily do


----------



## mangothemadmonk

a full


----------



## mangothemadmonk

page of


----------



## mangothemadmonk

eyes if


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I wanted


----------



## mangothemadmonk

to!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

but I


----------



## mangothemadmonk

don't want


----------



## mangothemadmonk

to at


----------



## mangothemadmonk

the moment


----------



## mangothemadmonk

cos it


----------



## mangothemadmonk

would take


----------



## mangothemadmonk

too long


----------



## mangothemadmonk

to do


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG:


----------



## 103066

Well done for resisting temptation!


----------



## moblee

your smiley faces were very good johnny so here's a present
:forcefeed: :twisted: 





MOBLEE


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh Phil, but check out the last page.

Another first?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

That's blatant over posting WHERE are those monitors!!! :banghead: 




moblee is sittting on top ,top of the world just rolling along....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> moblee is sittting on top ,top of the world just rolling along....


Sorry mate your tyres gone flat, I have just overtaken you.

Johny F


----------



## moblee

That's alright johnny :evil: 

My posts are more animated now,if i keep improving i might be
able to swap my shorts for my first pair of long trousers. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just sneaking in again


----------



## 103066

weebles wobble but they don't fall down......which is why I'm on top, and if you knock me off I'll just spring right back up again!


----------



## moblee

[-X :bazooka: florrie take THAT!!! (And get off my post)





phil :lol:


----------



## 103066

and again!

Moblee, your feeble bullets will not work on me....my wings are like a shield of steel....


----------



## moblee

:sign3: :sign3: :thebirdman: :laughing3: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 


moblee simply the best :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Moblee: simply a pest!
:youbutthead:


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Moblee: simply a pest!
> :youbutthead:


 8O 8O

Auntie flo,i'm flabbergasted such a slur!!

It's not my fault i'm the best there is,the best there was and the best
there ever will be now IS IT!!!!! 8)


----------



## 103066

Aww, wee Moblee, are you having delusions again? 
You poor thing, there there, don't worry, Auntie Flo will help you, she's *on top* of it!

:lilangel:


----------



## moblee

Perhaps i need corrective measures Auntie Flo  

(only joking)



moblee the best
Does exactly what it say's on the can :roll:


----------



## 103066

Yes. Go and write out 100 lines that Florrie is the best and on top! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, what do you think of the new sig?


----------



## moblee

It's very good!!! I bet MOBLEE could give the Dragon a name :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Go on, surprise me! :roll: 

:wink:


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Go on, surprise me! :roll:
> 
> :wink:


No we've killed the punchline now!!!!!
oh alright then, flame :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

or flo :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Both amateurs. Big John is on top for a change.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

and what a quick change it was Big John )


----------



## 103066

[quote="mobleeNo we've killed the punchline now!!!!!
oh alright then, flame :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Oops! Didn't think of that! :roll: Probably not a good choice then 

but hey! I'll live with it for a while!


----------



## moblee

Did you not see my 2nd choice at the bottom of my post flo :?: 

phil


----------



## 103066

I did, Flo's cool...(and on top!)...but I know, not for long, as I'm off to bed. Early night for me! 

Night all!
:big11:


----------



## moblee

AMATEURS, :agrue: :2gunfire: :bad-words: 

Moblee leading the way 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Think again big boy :splat: :splat: :splat: :splat: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Flo :sleeping:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Get to bed both of you. I'll do the night shift.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Alright you win johnny
















NOT :fatalfridge:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh whatever...

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

nite,nite.



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That was a good night for you Phil. A good few hours on top spot. Nice one matey.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Blimey johnny,and i thought i was too old & unfit to spend all
night on top  :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not much signs of the girls today. No staying power women :wink: :wink: :wink: 

But don't tell them I said that ok :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

very busy getting m/home ready,just popped in see if anyone 
about,Hello mango  




phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now then Phil. When you off mate and where you headin?

Johnny


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Now then Phil. When you off mate and where you headin?
> 
> Johnny


*SUPPOSED* To be going tomorrow to Picardy,then dordogne,
Royan etc,haven,t booked anything ferry etc,but i'm self-employed,
wifes a teacher on 6/7 week summer holiday now, so our times & dates
aren,t as strict as others.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sounds great mate. Hope the weather picks up. I have a mate near Rodez and he says it has been a bit iffy. One day in the 30s and 40s next day chucking it down. What the hell is happening?

Have a good un mate and take it easy out there.

We went last month and the weather was rubbish at the top end so we went right down to the south. Best move we made. We traveled back up slowly and the further north the worse the weather became.

Nice people, great food and superb wine and cheap fuel.

Enjoy.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Cheers johnny,We went down to port grimaud & le lavandou last year
lovely weather,beautiful sea & beaches BUT heavily populated.


phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have been to le lavandou many times as my mate has a static caravan just along the coast at La Londe Les Maures. 

Great out of season.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello, is everybody away    

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Hello! I'm still here, but lots of work on so trying to avoid MHF for a few days! Where has everyone gone?


----------



## moblee

Hello everybody,i'm still here lots to do though. phil


----------



## badger

> I have been to le lavandou many times


Hey Johnny

I've been to le lavandou many times recently........I think it was the Punnet of plums I ate....


----------



## moblee

something like this badger ?ottytrain5: :lol: 


phil


----------



## 103066

My word, that's quite enough time on top for you MOBLEE!


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's warm here in Glossop, but it's still drizzling with rain. Had a busy few days being the good grandma. :roll: I haven't finished yet, another day yet minding my grandson Harry.


----------



## 103066

We have blue skies and some grey cloud but no rain...for now!


----------



## moblee

Good evening everybody,I see you've still got you're Dragon (FLO),
I mean flame. :lol: 




phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You still here Phil :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> You still here Phil :?:
> 
> Johnny F


yes johnny,so damn busy not ready yet also no Euro's bought yet!
I get mine at post office convenient plus 0% commission!!
Kids are giving me serious grief though. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Kids are giving me serious grief though. :lol:


So they should be. Get it sorted mate :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F

ps I am in lead


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> ps I am in lead


Oh no you're not!!!

Moblee: I've grown rather fond of the old dragon, so I'm keeping her (Probably would have sounded better had Kev said it!) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nobody else awake yet? :wink:


----------



## 103066

Been awake for hours me..


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Nobody else awake yet? :wink:


Some of us haven't been to bed yet  

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

and I thought I was bad for not sleeping!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning everyone  Wheres that pesky dragon :lol: 




:whdat:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Been working Florrie, then have been left a list of jobs to do by the BH. I told her this morning " I am the boss in this house so put the rolling pin down or I wont do the washing up"!!

Johnny F

ps me back in lead


----------



## RichardnGill

Jonny havnt you got a rally to organize?

Now gan and de it! so I can stay on top like.


Richard...from up north...


----------



## 103066

RichardnGill said:


> Richard...from up north...


Shouldn't that be 'oop norf?' :lol: :lol:



moblee said:


> Good Morning everyone   Wheres that pesky dragon :lol:


Right here....on TOP again! :lol: :lol:



mangothemadmonk said:


> Been working Florrie, then have been left a list of jobs to do by the BH. I told her this morning " I am the boss in this house so put the rolling pin down or I wont do the washing up"!!


It's great to see a guy who really knows his place! :lol: (Perhaps you could give Kev some training, he finishes night shift and stays in bed till the next one!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just had another tattoo done and am in pain but at least I am top which dulls it slightly :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Donkeys got a present for your Dragon  twice :roll:


----------



## moblee

Think i'll change my name to two clicks :lol:  :lol:


----------



## 103066

Thanks twoclicks! 

Ooh, Shrek! Has anyone seen the latest one? If so, what's the verdict?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's ok but not as good as the 1st IMHO.

Top mon again    

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

for a VERY short time!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Longer than you though   

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hopefully mines longer than yours, johnny

(Time on top i mean) :lol: 


phil


(leaving tonight for France)


----------



## 103066

Shocking! 8O  :wink: 

Have a fab time in France!


----------



## moblee

Thank you Florrie.  


No laptop to take either, too poor or too tight :lol: 
Don't forget MOBLEE'S the BEST (not a pest) :lol: 


Anyway i've still got a few more hours to annoy!!

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Anyway i've still got a few more hours to annoy!! phil


Oh I hope not :? :? :?

Have a good one Phil. The weather should be about right......... for when you get back lol :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Think i'll change my name to two clicks :lol:  :lol:


Wasn't that a dogs name, or am I thinking of something else? :? :?


----------



## moblee

hHello Stickey,johnny still here got to get dead of night 2.00am
ferry to keep costs down!.Saved over £20 quid with the MHF Code.



Keep a eye on that Dragon :lol: 


phil


----------



## 103066

stickey said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think i'll change my name to two clicks :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a dogs name, or am I thinking of something else? :? :?
Click to expand...

lmao!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Good tip! We're planning france for September, but haven't even booked the ferry yet, (or got Robert's passport!)....where does the time go?


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, just finished child minding duties, and the rain has just started, we had a deluge half an hour ago, it really meant it.


----------



## 103066

Evening CrazyLady!


----------



## crazylady

Good evening Florrie130, how's the weather where you are? We've just had another torrential cloud burst.


----------



## 103066

We have blue skies and a few clouds now, although earlier we had hurricane weather!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The Great British Weather..... All the seasons in 30 minutes :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

I know, hey, maybe we'll even get snow yet!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Give me a chance to shine for more than a couple of minutes will you Florrie   

Johnny F

It's just so unfair


----------



## crazylady

It was reported earlier this month hailstones as big as golf balls, I can't remember where it was, I think down south, so don't discount snow.


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Give me a chance to shine for more than a couple of minutes will you Florrie
> 
> Johnny F
> 
> It's just so unfair


Oops Sorry Johnny!  
it's all yours......for a few mins! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Cheers         

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Get down Johnny :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Pardon? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Watch out for that Dragon. :bazooka:



see ya 

phil


----------



## 103066

moblee said:


> Watch out for that Dragon. :bazooka:
> see ya
> phil


Hey! 8O Haven't you gone yet? :wink:

They'll not be able to miss me, all the way up here on top! 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

How about making some toast Florrie


----------



## 103066

No probs - u got the bread? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me again for all night    

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Florrie130 said:


> No probs - u got the bread? :lol: :lol:


Don't get paid until the 28th, got any burning ambitions? :lol:


----------



## 103066

Yip! To sit up here on top all flaming night!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Looks like you managed it


----------



## 103066

Right, off yer get Stickey, the night shift is here!


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm not unstuck that easily


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yes you are unStickey    

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been raining most of the day here. I'm waiting for summer now, any chance do you think?


----------



## 103066

haha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
What's brown and stickey?!!


----------



## 103066

a stick! 8O :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

If you keep teasing me I shall scream and scream until I'm sick


----------



## 103066

Ok ok, dont get your kockers in a twist!


----------



## 103066

Der...that should have been knickers - not enough of the red to be making sense!


----------



## chrisjrv

Florrie130 said:


> Der...that should have been knickers - not enough of the red to be making sense!


I was worried for a moment, thought I might have to have an operation


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh how I love being ontop of the world 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny


----------



## chrisjrv

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## 103066

It doesn't last long! :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I know    

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Gone in a flash, or a puff of smoke


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'm neither a puff nor a flasher    

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

and neither are you top of the posts!! 
:lol: :twisted: :lol: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

yes I am     

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no you're not


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh yes I am.... Stickies behind you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Dum de Dum
Dum de Dum

Someone say something about being on TOP??

Hmmmm

Ca


----------



## mangothemadmonk

CaGreg said:


> Dum de Dum
> Dum de Dum Someone say something about being on TOP??Ca


Yes I did... I am   

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

I'm on top in the chat room too!

Ca.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

CaGreg said:


> I'm on top in the chat room too!
> 
> Ca.


You may be but you ain't in here!!

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Yes I am but you might have to go out and come back in to see me. This is fairly common but don't know why. Try again!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ok tried again and I am still top   

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

That is sooo weird!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Go on then Florrie :roll: :roll: :roll: What is?? 

(I feel a joke comin on)

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Gone quiet hasn't it. Stickeys been out for dinner yesterday which is why I've not been on and now I'm just going out for a curry so I'll be able to compete with Florries dragon, albeit carefully, very carefully( don't want the dreaded RS do I)


----------



## 103066

I have deja vu!


----------



## chrisjrv

Try paracetamol


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looks like me top again.

It was a beaut of a day this morning at 6 but its started to cloud over   

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Only 25 posts to go till 1000   

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No make that 24   

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

23


----------



## 103066

20...


----------



## 103066

...very...soon...


----------



## 103066

...now! See...20. 

:Fade-color


----------



## chrisjrv

Do dragons have fingers and toes?


----------



## 103066

No, they tend to spit those bits out...too bony! :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

must make counting difficult


----------



## CaGreg

Looks like this has turned into a two horse race!

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

It was


----------



## 103066

there's no race....I'm already on top!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Florrie130, what's it like to be just under the leader..... tada :toothy1: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

15 to go, getting quite excited now. Do you get a prize :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: 

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Maybe I'll just cover the mid morning slump. Looks a bit sad to have 8 33 on the last post.

Ca


----------



## mangothemadmonk

At the first stroke it will be 10:53 precisely.

Johnny F


----------



## ksebruce

Nah it's 1057 now!!


----------



## CaGreg

It's 11 o'clock in Ireland!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

To be sure now you are wrong there my friend. It be 11:08 thats is right now.

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Bhuel, slan anois ach beidh me ar ais aris i gceann tamall.


c


----------



## ksebruce

now 1112


> To be sure now you are wrong there my friend. It be 11:08 thats is right now.


This could run and run 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

ksebruce said:


> This could run and run 8O


Yes but it gets me nearer 1000 posts     

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, innit quiet, I'll sing you a song...........









did you enjoy that?


----------



## ksebruce

Where's Johnny he only needs 4 more posts for his 1000?


----------



## chrisjrv

No doubt he'll be along , just when you think it's quiet- BANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*BOOMBANGABANGPOPBANGWALLOPWHATAPICTURE*

I am just teasing myself.... just keeping myself on the edge....just waiting for that one last post that will put me over the long drop.

Nearly there, but I must resist....must resist 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

mangothemadmonk said:


> *BOOMBANGABANGPOPBANGWALLOPWHATAPICTURE*
> 
> I am just teasing myself.... just keeping myself on the edge....just waiting for that one last post that will put me over the long drop.
> 
> Nearly there, but I must resist....must resist 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Johnny F


Is that similar to Spike Milligans reference to a "long drop" kahzi? :roll: :roll:


----------



## 103066

Do you get a medal for 1000 posts? You should do!
What else are they for?


----------



## chrisjrv

As I recall it depends what organisation you belong to, our lot had medals for first in the naafi queue 3 days running


----------



## 103066

Aah..you must be same lot as Kev then! Medals for tying up shoe laces etc...


(sorry Kev!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh, nearly there. I am finding it so hard to resist. The temptation is driving me mad. Oh please help me ease this burden from my shoulders. I am a weak man lost on the road with no end to this terrible pain I hold.

But wait I can see a light, a beacon of hope shining out from the mist that surrounds my mind... go to the light, go to the light..

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Morning, cloudy here in Ireland but I think it might brighten up later. On the subject of medals, yes, what do you have to do to get a medal. I haven't won a medal for a long time for anything.

Nuke, can you come on and give us the idiots guide to obtaining a MHF medal. Is it a democratic process? Can people vote? Should we get medals for being great triers and putting in a great effort to make MHF a great forum?

Looking forward to your resonse.

I wonder does Nuke bother with this bit of fluffy posting at all?

Ca


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it real this light I see. No, surely it is just a figment of my tormented imagination.

But no I can see it. It calls to me, it calls to me. Resistance is futile. I must go forward to this brilliant light to see if it does exist. To see if it is real.

Onwards.... onwards....

Its here, its here look......

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:sign7:

Oh bugger, its a 5 watt bulb. A screw in one at that.

Johnny F

 1000 posts yippee


----------



## ksebruce

Wot time is it now Johnny? :twisted:

You beat me to it. congrats on your 1000


----------



## CaGreg

Well done Johnny,

Just noticed that you have 1000 posts on all three of your last posts. Does the counter only go to 1000 or do you love the number so much that you have cleverly engineered it to top there? Is it the same on your computer?

Congrats anyway1
Ca


----------



## 103066

Congrats Johnny, and if there was a voting system for medals I'd vote for you to get one on 1000 posts.

=D> :multi: :smilecolros: :multi: =D>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks all but I wont be posting anything else cos it will then be just 1001 so goodbye...

Doh

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hey Florrie, have you put your name down for the Southport Rally in Oct?

If not get it down now or else :bazooka: the dragon gets it!!!

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Florrie130 said:


> Aah..you must be same lot as Kev then! Medals for tying up shoe laces etc...
> 
> (sorry Kev!)


Thats why they invented wellies


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Thats why they invented wellies


and velcro :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

and slippers


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and bananas

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

And of course the zip fastener, probably based on the banana


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Far too long at the top, move on over..

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Thanks mate, I was getting a little stiff 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't believe it, is there a power cut everywhere except here? I feel ignored, lonely, where are you all, no insults, no repartee, no deja vu, no errr. err. o.k. I' ll take them now, there's no need to hold me down, I,m only............ :? :? :? :? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## chrisjrv

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :x :x


----------



## chrisjrv

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZodit This is boring, Night night


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooo
oooooooooooooo
ooooooooooo
oooooooo
ooooo
oo

Johnny F

ps... If you stare at the above can you see white blotches that change position


----------



## chrisjrv

And I thought I was bored :roll: :roll: :roll: Thanks mate. Taking elderly relatives down to Moorfields hospital this morning( from Leicester), sure it'll be an enjoyable day


----------



## chrisjrv

Still only me? must go and have a shower then.


----------



## chrisjrv

Helloooooo is there anybody there? Knock once for yes, twice for no


----------



## ksebruce

Knock


----------



## DABurleigh

Knock, knock

:laughing6:


----------



## ksebruce

Who's there?


----------



## DABurleigh

No-one


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

No-one who? 8-[ 

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh

Who are you talking to, no-one's there ....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is there still no-one there??

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Nobody at all, apart from a pair of knockers


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

DABurleigh said:


> Who are you talking to, no-one's there ....


Who said that then 

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

My dogs got no nose!!

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

O.K. then, how does he smell


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bloody hell Stickey, he can't, hes got no nose :d: : :h:

Have a nice day hope the sun is shining your way mate like it is here.

Johnny F


----------



## badger

Knock, Knock


----------



## ksebruce

Who's there?


----------



## badger

the invisible man


----------



## CaGreg

Mike: "Knock knock"

Pete: "Who's there?""

Mike: "Control Freak, now you say control freak who?"

Hi everybody>

Ca


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like a nice 32 oz peppered steak :naka: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you heard obout the pensioner walking down the road when he heard a voice saying,"help me, help me". Looking down he saw a small frog sitting in the gutter. He picked up the frog and it said," I'm really a beautifull Princess and if you kiss me I'll turn back and be so gratefull I'll fulfill all your desires" The pensioner put the frog in his pocket and it called out "why haven't you kissed me?" to which he replied" at my age I'd rather have a talking frog"...


----------



## 103066

So, did you all miss me..?? huh eh..??? 8) 
Been rather busy me, and now the outies are coming to stay (out-laws) so no peace yet. Still, I shall attempt to sneak off to the PC a few times to say hello when no ones looking :lol:



mangothemadmonk said:


> Hey Florrie, have you put your name down for the Southport Rally in Oct?
> 
> If not get it down now or else :bazooka: the dragon gets it!!!
> 
> Johnny F


Eeek! I have now!


----------



## chrisjrv

I wasn't aiming for you, unlike mango :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

stickey said:


> Helloooooo is there anybody there? Knock once for yes, twice for no


Knock knock?


----------



## DABurleigh

Are you not sure whether or not you're there?


----------



## sallytrafic

Isn't it nice Dave to occasionally join a thread where no one is asking for info that can easily be googled or searched for on MHF


----------



## pjos11

I thought I could tell a joke at the same time as becoming the best Motorhomer ever :lol: 

A father passing by his son's bedroom was astonished to see the bed was nicely made, and everything was picked up.
Then, he saw an envelope, propped up prominently on the pillow. It
was addressed, "Dad".

With the worst premonition, he opened the envelope and read the
letter, with trembling hands.

Dear Dad,

It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you.

I had to elope with my new girlfriend, because I wanted to avoid a
scene
with Mom and you.

I've been finding real passion with Stacy, and she is so nice, but I knew you would not approve of her because of all her piercings, tattoos, her tight Motorcycle clothes, and because she is so much older than I am.

But it's not only the passion, Dad.
She's pregnant.

Stacy said that we will be very happy.

She owns a trailer in the woods, and has a stack of firewood for
the whole winter.

We share a dream of having many more children.

Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that marijuana doesn't, really
hurt anyone.

We'll be growing it for ourselves, and trading it with the other
people in the commune, for all the cocaine and ecstasy we want.
In the meantime, we'll pray that science will find a cure for AIDS,
so
Stacy can get better.

She sure deserves it!!

Don't worry Dad, I'm 15, and I know how to take care of myself.

Someday, I'm sure we'll be back to visit, so you can get to know
your many grand children.

Love, your son, John.

P.S. Dad, none of the above is true.

I'm over at Tommy's house.

I just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life
than
the school report that's on my desk.

I love you!

Call when it is safe for me to come home.


----------



## chrisjrv

DABurleigh said:


> Are you not sure whether or not you're there?


Probably


----------



## 94055

If your not there it is no good speaking to you 8O 
As I am back then hello to all.
Hope the Monitors have been keen with the Monitoring and we are not going to get any complaints :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I must confess I haven't been monitoring myself to monitor any monitorisations on this monitored post of monitored monitors so that means no.

I will monitor myself more monitored from now on.

Please accept my moderately monitored monitorisatonal apology.

Johnny F

ps but no-one else has either

:? :? :? :? :? 

grasser John


----------



## 103066

Hey! like the joke pjos!


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats what I like to see, back to normal gibberish


----------



## mangothemadmonk

stickey said:


> Thats what I like to see, back to normal gibberish


Who are you calling gibberish 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F

ps me top again


----------



## chrisjrv

But not on top long enough to get vertigo


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh I don't know    

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Well then, that's quite enough of that. We all know who's really on top here...it's me! :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it Florrie??

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

N it's MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No it's Notttttttttttttttt  

Johnny F


----------



## CaGreg

Having just finished working six VERY busy shifts in a row, I'm not feeling on top of anything so this is an easy way to be on top of something. 
Have to cook dinner.

Why was slavery abolished? Could do with a willing (or even unwilling) slave right now!

Most un PC of me I know but there you go!

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

mangothemadmonk said:


> No it's Notttttttttttttttt
> Oh yes it isssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:bad-words: :bad-words: Oh yes it is

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Laptop appears to be losing it's marbles, never mind, try again, meeeeeeeeeeeeee on top :lol:


----------



## 94055

TOP = ME

In between = You

Bottom = Who cares :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

All Change


----------



## 94055

TOP = ME

In between = You

Bottom = Who cares :wink:


----------



## pjos11

*Its ME ME ME ME all ME! :lol: *


----------



## tokkalosh

Noisy lot in here tonight :roll:


----------



## pjos11

*It was me me me me then wasn`t, but now is.*

:BIG:


----------



## 94055

TOP = ME

In between = You

Bottom = Who cares


----------



## 103066

mmmm, nice view, I can see all the way to the bottom from here! (on top again!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Florrie, the dragon has got to go :tomcat: :bazooka: :thin: :leftfighter7: :leftfighter1:

That makes me top for the night..

Johnny F


----------



## ksebruce

Mornin all, off to Malvern so it's all yours


----------



## 94055

It does get annoying when you have to repeat yourself :lol: 

 TOP = ME

In between = You

Bottom = Who cares :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Time for me to squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze in before work


----------



## MalanCris

Sorry to barge in like this....but I'm awake now!!


----------



## Velvettones

hmmm, only joined the other day and already me....


yay!  

hello to all you mad motorhomers, just given up being a tugger to join your merry ranks


----------



## CaGreg

Before everybody realises we are back on line i can sneak in and maybe get two in a row on top

What fun!!

Ca


----------



## chrisjrv

hello all, now laptop has stopped playing S B's I can get back on


----------



## 94055

> hello all, now laptop has stopped playing S B's I can get back on


Now the lap dancer has stopped S B's I can get back on.....  

It is TOP is it not?


----------



## chrisjrv

SandJ said:


> hello all, now laptop has stopped playing S B's I can get back on
> 
> 
> 
> Now the lap dancer has stopped S B's I can get back on.....
> 
> It is TOP is it not?
Click to expand...

Look mate , get real, if it was a lap dancer you don't think I'd be on here do you?........Although some lap dancers are pretty ugly, this ones called amilo


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah it's 00:56 and no-one around so I can be top dog for the next few hours in my rightful position             

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

ha ha! That's what you think!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Listen you get to bed and leave me here on my own.

You are being watched .....

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah Stickey, what a good night had by me goodself on top. 8 hours of being numero uno.

It's a beautiful thing    

Johnny F


----------



## MalanCris

Sorry, must take over again! :lol:


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Ah Stickey, what a good night had by me goodself on top. 8 hours of being numero uno.
> 
> It's a beautiful thing
> 
> Johnny F


Only cos I let you! ;o)


----------



## chrisjrv

My turn, if Florrie will let me 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am sure Florrie will   

Johnny F

ps but I wont :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't then :twisted:


----------



## 94055

.


----------



## chrisjrv

SandJ said:


> [stream:31cc460be6]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=godfat~1.wav[/stream:31cc460be6]


IS THAT A BLANK LOOK?


----------



## 94055

.


























































































Yes


----------



## Velvettones

ah all paid up - can post again

i hope that you aren't going to give us n00b13s that stern looking blank look - very scary

oh look - i'm on top - the view is lovely - can i bring my MH up here?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Don't think you can just come here after 6 posts and be top. It DON'T work like that. Your for the chop matey..... :wrestler13: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I agree :wink:

[stream:b31881e92a]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=mad-hell.wav[/stream:b31881e92a]


----------



## Velvettones

how about 7? i think i'm doing quite well i don't even fetch my MH till next week

Mark & Toni


----------



## chrisjrv

Keep going,(DOWN)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh keep going down ,down, deeper and down....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

HANG ON A MINUTE Who's this in the twilight hours??????
Why its MOBLEE
How the stakes have risen now the BEST IS BACK... :!: :!: 

[-X 


MOBLEE' your simply the best, better than all the rest 8) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh I can see another theme....

Big John, Big John, Big Bad John....

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> MOBLEE' your simply the best, better than all the rest 8) 8)


Or is it..

MOBLEE, your simply a PEST, better than all the rest... :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

goes down - then bounces right back up again - hi there 

hmmm, now that i'm up here i obviously need a song to sing - as my theme needs no lyrics, how about...

We, are the champions
My Friends

And we'll, keep on writing
Till the end


----------



## sallytrafic

moblee said:


> HANG ON A MINUTE Who's this in the twilight hours??????
> Why its MOBLEE
> How the stakes have risen now the BEST IS BACK... :!: :!:
> 
> [-X
> 
> MOBLEE' your simply the best, better than all the rest 8) 8)


At this sort of time in the morning you and mango are posting in the wrong thread and are clearly off topic you should be poached to the early bird thread where you will be amongst friends also where the first post of the day carries the kudos not the latest ephemeral one.


----------



## Velvettones

i agree...


----------



## 94055

I don't


----------



## Velvettones

why not?


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm not bovvered


----------



## 94055

Velvettones said:


> why not?


I'm as mad as hell :evil:



> I'm not bovvered


I know :!: :!: yourrrrrrrr.... Stickey 8O

I'm not going to take this anymore :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Stickey is going out now so it's all yours for tonight, ENJOY


----------



## 94055

Thanks for the permission 8O

[stream:d76ce7c1f0]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=wise_man.wav[/stream:d76ce7c1f0]


----------



## mangothemadmonk

sallytrafic said:


> also where the first post of the day carries the kudos not the latest ephemeral one.


I don't know what Frank means :? :? :? :? :? lol I am thick me I am...

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

So you are not WISE?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tiptoe on top :lol: 
sshhhh!



:sunny: moblee


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> So you are not WISE?


No but "WE IS" :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> No but "WE IS"


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pjos11

*A firefighter was working on the engine outside the station when he
noticed a little girl nearby in a little red wagon with little
ladders hung off the sides & a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle
.. 
The girl was wearing a firefighter's helmet. The wagon was being pulled
by her dog & her cat. The fire fighter walked over to take a closer
look. "That sure is a nice fire truck," the firefighter said with
admiration.

"Thanks," the girl replied. The firefighter looked a little closer &
noticed the girl had tied the wagon to her dog's collar & to the cat's
testicles. Little partner," the firefighter said.

"I don't want to tell you; How to run your rig, but if you were to tie
that rope around the cat's collar, I think you could go faster." The
little girl replied thoughtfully,

"You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren."*

O By the way I`m on top1 :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

pjos11 said:


> A firefighter


Are you taking the mick, mick   

Oh and by the way....No your not top 1

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

very quiet on this post, still i'm back on top for awhile 8) 



phil


----------



## 103066

but only a short while! 

Hello Moblee, how was your holiday?


----------



## moblee

Hello florrie,good in parts(holiday) lots of vehicle probs including a
tyre blowout at 70mph near Poitiers.
Obviously back home safe and sound now,got to try and reclaim
some money from safeguard insurance for various things.



still got your dragon,Flo...i mean flame :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning and a happy sunday to all you posters.


----------



## Velvettones

good morning sticky, good night out?


----------



## chrisjrv

Velvettones said:


> good morning sticky, good night out?


A very good night and considerable part of morning out thank you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got in from work and now going out for a pint.

Have a nice night and please behave and let me be top for a wee while.

Johnny F


----------



## pjos11

*OK*


----------



## RichardnGill

You have got no chance of being on top now Johnny as I am back from a lovley 14 day trip.

So I am here to stay for the next weeks untill we are away again.


Richard....


----------



## chrisjrv

OF COURSE


----------



## RichardnGill

Yes of course...

Hello Stickey.....



Richard...


----------



## 94055

Oh
So it is like that is it?

[stream:ba5b01c08c]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=timewarp.wav[/stream:ba5b01c08c]


----------



## RichardnGill

> Oh
> So it is like that is it?


No not really, but after 2 weeks of not being on top I surly deserve some time up there?

Please

Please

Please

Please

I am appealing to your better nature .

Richard....


----------



## 94055

Your request is to be granted

:wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

Thanks you are a top man.

Richard....On top all night now with Sandj kind premission..

*So remember no traspassing up here until 2morra*


----------



## 94055

Is your spellchecker not working :?: 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Try a new wand.


----------



## crazylady

Hi folks, Goodnight.


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry, was the noise keeping you awake?


----------



## moblee

timewarp :evil: :evil: :!: 
i'm hearing songs but only on this thread :!: :!:


----------



## Velvettones

it's astounding
time is.... fleeting

probably too early to stay here overnight - but at least i'm here for the moment


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a bad overnighter


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a bad overnighter


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a bad overnighter, why won't it let me post?


----------



## chrisjrv

why won't it let me post?, is it a cunning plan?


----------



## chrisjrv

Velvettones said:


> it's astounding
> time is.... fleeting
> 
> probably too early to stay here overnight - but at least i'm here for the moment


Why won't it let me post?


----------



## chrisjrv

All the comments about spellchecker and wands and then the site won't let me post, SPOOKY


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Oh, I don't know sticky, looks like you had some fun anyway :lol: The site was experiencing some minor problems earlier today then it got more serious and went off-line completely.

I'm top now  

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Motorhomersimpson said:


> I'm top now. Rob


Sorry Rob, Johnny F is here

Johnny F (here)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Johnny F...Well that didn't last long  

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Your right matey.

Johnny F


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well I tried  

MHS...Rob  I have to log-out now so at least I have the satisfaction of knowing I was top when I logged out :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

Just try a little harder then.


BTW. the spelling mistakes R put there on purpose so it will take you longer 2 read my post....= result  . :?: 


Richard


----------



## 94055

Yes Richard we believe you 8O 

Like music to my/your ears :lol:


----------



## moblee

I can see clearly now cos' i am top  



phil


----------



## 94055

Not

[stream:e868b68ec5]http://www.frogstar.com/mp3/TheStreak.mp3[/stream:e868b68ec5]


----------



## moblee

IS


----------



## 94055

Don't look Ethell


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Don't look Ethell


Too late she'd already got a full frontal of moblee's POLE.........POSITION


----------



## 94055

Now I could say, calm down, calm down 8O



> full frontal of moblee's POLE


He would be shouting something different :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[stream:ef378e0b7a]http://www.frogstar.com/mp3/TheStreak.mp3[/stream:ef378e0b7a]


----------



## chrisjrv

Come along now children, play nicely


----------



## moblee

OOOH you are awful,but i like you...


MOBLEE or as tina turner would say.......................................................
Your simply the best BETTER than all the rest......


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk.


----------



## moblee

Hello stickey,crazylady.


phil


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> OOOH you are awful,but i like you...
> 
> MOBLEE or as tina turner would say.......................................................
> Your simply the best BETTER than all the rest......


And good evening to you all
And Mowblee thumps my shoulder and flounces off


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Get behind me weaklings...... Mango is streaking through 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 


Johnny F


----------



## hippypair

Is there anyone there,or am I the last? :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've told you to play nicely, NO streaking allowed.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If I want to streak I will... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Johnny F


----------



## hippypair

The judge in Liverpool does not agree with you.


----------



## 94055

> The judge in Liverpool does not agree with you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I hope you get sunburned


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will use cream 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Have you all seen

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=32100

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

knock


----------



## moblee

volume control is goooood :lol: :lol: :lol: :bad-words: :drinking: :cussing: :knob: ccasion7: 


:wav:


i'm sitting here drinking French wine,and you're all lovely people,hic


----------



## chrisjrv

Good night everyone


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Stickey


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> I will use cream 8O 8O
> 
> Johnny F


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

[stream:62a793472d]http://www.frogstar.com/mp3/ShavingCream.mp3[/stream:62a793472d]

What for a shave :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

good night Mowblee


----------



## moblee

[-X :forcefeed: shave this sandj :birdman: 



moblee :twisted:


----------



## moblee

3 wheels on my wagon and i'm still rolling along, the cherokee are
after me they look mad they look bad but i'm singing a happy song.................i'm singing a yikkety yakkety yokkety high those cherokees never say die,a mile down the road there's a hidden cave......


MOBLEE HIC :lol: :lol: :silly:


----------



## moblee

3 wheels on my wagon and i'm still rolling along, the cherokee are
after me they look mad they look bad but i'm singing a happy song.................i'm singing a yikkety yakkety yokkety high those cherokees never say die,a mile down the road there's a hidden cave......


MOBLEE HIC :lol: :lol: :silly:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :cya: :withstupid:

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

My word, What a state to get into. and it being a Monday night an all! 

Sorry to hear of your blow out Moblee - very scary! 

Can anyone tell me why we have music on this thread..??!! and how!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's Steve. He's found a new toy   

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Aaah...well the least he could do is play something decent!! :headbang:


----------



## 94055

> It's Steve. He's found a new toy


Old toy ressurected :wink:

Does anyone want to check earlier posts? :lol: :lol:



> Aaah...well the least he could do is play something decent!!


True

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Happy Tuesday everyone


----------



## moblee

Good morning from a wet Cambridge.





Moblee 8)


----------



## 103066

Morning all, from a wet and windy Swindump! 


I'm just gonna sit here and wait.......


----------



## 94055

> I'm just gonna sit here and wait.......


What for Florrie?

[stream:95b1e100f3]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=dharry2.wav[/stream:95b1e100f3]


----------



## badger

For me to sneak in...... :wink:


----------



## moblee

I see we've still got that ugly,scaly creature that's full of hot air
on here....I meant your dragon,flo Honest :lol: 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I listen but I do not understand :? :? :? :? 

Well, do I punk :leftfighter1: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

*MOBLEE* AT THE TOP!!!
now that will make my day,******'S. :2gunfire:

PHIL :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones

i don't know - i spend nearly 24 hours on top and then within the next 24 hours there are nearly 4 pages of posts

like the toy though - wheres it from?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Make my day :bazooka: :bazooka: :bazooka: :bazooka: :bazooka: 

Johnny f


----------



## moblee

And mine




:tomcat: 



Asta la vista baby 8)


----------



## 94055

How many planes do you want?

Oh and see

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/16/flying_aircraft_carrier/


----------



## chrisjrv

Florrie130 said:


> Morning all, from a wet and windy Swindump!
> 
> I'm just gonna sit here and wait.......


I thought the place was called magic roundabouts


----------



## Velvettones

ruling out theoretical propulsion methods (not subscribing to this one yet), how on earth did they get an aircraft carrier into a lake slightly bigger than it?

and more to the point, Why?


----------



## chrisjrv

Obviously back to spells and wands


----------



## Velvettones

now now - everyone knows that wizards don't get involved in affairs of state (unless the guy at the top happens to be called Arthur and gets swords thrown at him by moistened ladies on previously noted lake)

as it's getting late - am i now to retain my rightful place till morning?


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, looking out of the window it's the sort of day I should have stayed in bed, never mind , off to sunny Oldbury, Jewel of the midlands :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

hia stickey, i'm starting a new job this morning - just getting ready to meet my new boss 

Mark


----------



## chrisjrv

Velvettones said:


> hia stickey, i'm starting a new job this morning - just getting ready to meet my new boss
> 
> Mark


Best of luck, hope it all goes well.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yep good luck Mark.

Oh and I *AM* the boss here cos I is TOP 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

yeah,good luck :wink: 


mirror,signal,manoeuvre and moblee leads :lol:


----------



## 94055

Good luck Mark









8O What!!!!!! Is that all you are going to say?
Yep



8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's my wifes birthday today and I have bought her a 12" X 12" piece of land on a Lairds estate in Scotland. She is now entitled to call herself Lady Shirley. She now expects me to bow and :salute: everytime she walks in the room.

Some women.... sorry Ladies 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and that takes me into the lead..... :wav: winner..

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny
Stop getting upset, I will knight you at the rally.
You can then call yourself Sir mangothemadmonk
Or Sir Johhny. Your choice :wink: 

No!
No need to thank me, you deserve it after your excellent monitoring period. :wink:


----------



## moblee

What Sir mango 8O?? Sir Moblee's more noblee :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> What Sir mango


With a capital *M* if you don't mind. Sir Moblee :roll: surely you jest.

I took you to be one of these.... :hathat13: :hathat7: :hathat15: :jester:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> What Sir mango 8O?? Sir Moblee's more noblee :wink:


Many Happy returns to your *BETTER* HALF :new-bday:

PHIL


----------



## eddied

Hmm, this seems a good spot to test my new wireless thingy via N9500 Communicator. Anybody got themselves an E90?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Saluti Eddied. Spero che stiate mantenendo bene in Italia?

Arrivederci.

Johnny F


----------



## eddied

Salve Johnny, mi mantengo abbastanza bene grazie, specialmente che oggi e' festa - Ferragosto - quindi atmosfera domenicale, e festa in piazza stasera.
saluti,
eddied

( Hi Johnny - I'm keeping quite well thanks, especially since today is a bank holiday - Ferragosto - so a Sunday atmosphere, and a festa in the square this evening)


----------



## 94055

> Many Happy returns to your BETTER HALF


Phil you are a creep 8O

Johhny

Many Happy returns to your BETTER HALF :new-bday: :wav:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

eddied said:


> ( Hi Johnny - I'm keeping quite well thanks, especially since today is a bank holiday - Ferragosto - so a Sunday atmosphere, and a festa in the square this evening)


Have a great evening Eddied.

and thanks boys the Lady wife will be thrilled by your best wishes.... creeps    

Johnny F

ps off to work   so have a fan-dabi-dosy night


----------



## Velvettones

ah back on top again - work was fine chaps thanks  

Mark and Toni


----------



## 94055

Ok guys Johhny has gone to work. Mind you, you know he will be keeping an eye out






He's behind youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hey steve I think i recognise your eyeball.
From here it looks like IRIS. :magnifyglass: :lol: 






PHIL 8)


----------



## 94055

Phil
It is Johhny's other eye 8O 

Now all your thoughts?


----------



## 103066

Hey! It worked!

I've been trying to post on here for a couple of days and it keeps displaying a PHP NUKE page. I noticed everyone else seemed to be able to post ok, so guess it was just me  

Anyhoo, it seems ok now, so Happy Birthday to Johnny's better half, and Happy Wednesday to everyone else! :lol:


----------



## moblee

The DRAGONS back......................And Flo as well :lol: :lol: 






phil 8)


----------



## 103066

Yip, 

And atch out, she's above you! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Yip,
> 
> And atch out, she's above you! :lol:


atch out??
wha do ou ean :lol:


----------



## 103066

Oh ugger! ooks ike y yping p he hoot!


----------



## moblee

Florrie130 said:


> Oh ugger! ooks ike y yping p he hoot!


uuh!!What the fcuk(trademark) u on about. :lol:

moblee


----------



## 103066

Looks lkike my typing up the shoot. Der, don't you know _any_thing?!!
:lol: :lol:

Anyhoo. Nice here at the top.
Have you got floods down there?


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, all I'm saying is, it's been sun shining here in Glossop today. I'm not getting involved in any disputes.
Johnny, happy birthday to your better half.


----------



## moblee

No floods in cambridge florrie the university wouldn't allow it,unless
they wanted more space to pratice for the boatrace :lol: 



moblee


----------



## 94055

Hi Flo



crazylady said:


> I'm not getting involved in any disputes.


What does that mean Babs?

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

I think she means she doesn't want draggon into anything


----------



## moblee

very good stickey :lol:


----------



## 94055

Are you two going to

Here?

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hello how are you,Have you been alright through all those lonely,lonely,
lonely,lonely nights.It's when i'd say i'd tell you everything if you'd
pick up that telephone,yeah,yeah,yeah Hey how you feeling?are you
still the same don't you realise the things we did we did where all for
real,got a dream i just can't believe they all faded out of view yeah,yeah.......Blue days,Black nights.........
I look into the skies the love you need ain't gonna see you through...........
??????


phil


----------



## moblee

Thanks sandj for the invite,i might be interested wheres southport?
is it up north i haven't got a whippet,flatcap or any pidgeons i might
not fit in :lol: 


moblee(from the deep south) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not that deep, strange...... :wink: but not deep


----------



## 103066

Wow - ELO! Coo-el! :headbang:


----------



## Velvettones

(insert northern accent here)

yep, it's up north where all us northerners live, fortunately though unless you hit the yorkshire dales (if you're aiming at southport you've cotton lost) you'll be fine without your flat cap - even we are and we are only a stones throw from york

the people you'll want to try and fit in with is the liverpudlians, they will be less then 20 miles drive from your van. whilst your accent may stand out, i'm sure they are the loveliest bunch of people you could ask for

Mark


----------



## 103066

Would it be considered un-pc to mention shell suits at this point?

8O


----------



## moblee

Hello stickey,velvettones + florrie i've been watching tele.
Well done Florrie ELO my fav.
do you know any lyrics????


phil 8)


----------



## 103066

Me too! How about this one:

Sun is shining in the sky
There ain't a cloud in sight
It's stopped raining 
Everybody's in the play
It's a beautiful day hey

My favourite ever song. Kev and I even played it at our wedding walking out of the ceremony! 
(We signed the register to The Proclaimers, I'm on my way)


----------



## chrisjrv

SandJ said:


> Are you two going to
> 
> Here?
> 
> Steve


Sorry mate, can't get to that one, social calenders to full.


----------



## chrisjrv

New Thread? songs to get married to? how about,
The Sun ain't gonna shine anymore? (walker bros.)
or even older, "what do you want if you don't want money"(adam faith)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ey up me owd fettlers. Just fot let thi know thut I'm back un ont top. So just remember "wur thers least room ther's most thrutchin'"  

Steve, did you know Moblees geet more in his yed than nits? :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F back ont top, it's a B E A utiful thing!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and Florrie, have you confirmed your place at Southport yet :roll: :roll: 

Get it done or the dragon gets made into a handbag :bazooka: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Mr blue sky-Florrie!

mango
More in his head than just nits :twisted: shorley your not serious :bad-words: 
:silly: Mango



phil 8)


----------



## 94055

> Steve, did you know Moblees geet more in his yed than nits?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Actually mate all I knew was he didn't have a brain 8O :lol: :lol:



> Would it be considered un-pc to mention shell suits at this point?


Mmmmmmmm now listen here Flo!!!!!! Dragon or no dragon
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> :silly: Mango 8)


Have you seen me before Phil 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

No i haven't seen you before johnny,bet i'm missing a real treat :lol: 

Seriously though i looked at your Southport link sounds a interesting 
place.I see your one of the Marshalls as well is that your 1st time?.


phil


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Oh and Florrie, have you confirmed your place at Southport yet :roll: :roll:
> Get it done or the dragon gets made into a handbag :bazooka:
> Johnny F


Ok, ok! Monk-y-man-go! (sorry, typo! 8O :twisted: ) Hold on to your hat, I'm waiting on the shift rota for Kev!



stickey said:


> New Thread? songs to get married to? how about,
> The Sun ain't gonna shine anymore? (walker bros.)
> or even older, "what do you want if you don't want money"(adam faith)


Great idea Stickey...how about 'Keep on running!'



moblee said:


> Mr blue sky-Florrie!
> phil 8)


Yeah! gold star to you Moblee! :wink:



SandJ said:


> Would it be considered un-pc to mention shell suits at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm now listen here Flo!!!!!! Dragon or no dragon
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Oops!  :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, it's mostly rain here at the moment, showers?? :lol: 

Hi Steve, I'm thinking of going to Southport, it's not too far away, it'll be a day out in my new car which I get September.


----------



## 94055

Hi Babs
We may well see you there then. What has happened to drummer recently?


Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, it's persisting it down here :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good evening Stickey.
You given up moaning about weather posts then?? :lol: 


raining in cambridge as well :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Good evening Stickey.
> You given up moaning about weather posts then?? :lol:
> 
> raining in cambridge as well :wink:


Hi.
No.
So what, I'm not there   But yesterday I was in St. Neots and guess what, it was raining :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

Not raining here.
Nice town St Neots, we used to run a pub in Huntingdon many years ago.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Seriously though i looked at your Southport link sounds a interesting place.I see your one of the Marshalls as well is that your 1st time?.
> phil


You are correctamondo Rodders  It is true. You are looking at a genuine, never been used before rally  virgin  8O

Talk about jumping in with both feet. I am just glad that Whistlinggypsy Bob will be there and we are just hopeing that everything goes swimmingly, but more importantly that the folks attending have a good time.

I met Bob and his BH on the carpark at Southport one day and we got talking about all the rallies being held darn sarf and nowt up the north end, so we decided to give it a go up here and Southport seemed a good choice with the masses of things to do.

Johnny F

ps oh and Steve's comin' as well


----------



## Velvettones

we'll be there - was going to be our first rally (ever) but ladyj's gosport run fell just on the right week for us

looking forward to the pleasure beach - just wish the sea was nearer


----------



## moblee

Good for you johnny,If i can attend i will,i don't like making false 
promises.


Anyway (correctamondo rodders)?? wot you been sniffing mango :lol: 



phil 8)


----------



## 94055

> ps oh and Steve's comin' as well


Yep, going to meet Johhny at last. Oh and Jock and Rita



> we'll be there


Oh and now meeting Mark and Toni

So Phil



> If i can attend i will,i don't like making false
> promises.


Get your ar** up to Southport

Steve


----------



## moblee

Steve 8O Get your arse upto southport sorry to disappoint you but
i'm married to a.....(*women)* :lol: :lol: :3some:

moblee 8)

Cambridge united 2 v Oxford utd 1
u's are going up,say u's are going up


----------



## 94055

> Steve Get your arse upto southport sorry to disappoint you but
> i'm married to a.....(women)


Now I could say.....Are you sure 8O

Having a bad night with.......issues.......I need to............

Now it is since the middle of April that a *** touched my lips but........................................................................................................................................Arrrgggghhhhh

Now 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 
Ok what was I saying? 
Phil
Just get to the rally :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Just finished listening to united beating oxford,drinking French red wine
and smoking my Belguim bought tobacco (unhealthy maybe) but
its my life.


phil 8)


----------



## 103066

SandJ said:


> Now it is since the middle of April that a *** touched my lips but........................................................................................................................................Arrrgggghhhhh


That's fantastic! You've done so well, just don't give in!


----------



## Velvettones

maybe you could give my lad some pointers, he's in bad need of quitting (although he wont admit it himself)


----------



## 94055

I have tried and done it many times. I know if I have one that will be it 8O 
I am sure this is it 8O No honestly 8O Me honest??????????
Yep
To be honest......I am amazing myself 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hells teeth Steve, all night on your own on top that's good going matey.

Well done on the ciggy front. I packed in at 15:00hrs May 20th 2000. It nearly killed me for the first 6 months. Just get on with it and don't think about them and the cravings will go. Honest mate they do.

Now for my 9 hours on top  

Oh and Steve, it's no good trying to get Moblee coming to our Rally, he's a softy southerner frightened about coming up here with the tough northerners :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

I gave up smoking when I was saving up the deposit for a house. They went up to 50p for twenty and I thought " I'm not paying that". It never ceases to amaze me that people with no money can still smoke. My friends smoking was particularly expensive, he came back from a tobacco run and the customs confiscated his motorhome! He didn't have a great deal of tobacco and they seemed to be looking for something else. They ended up having to get the train home and then go back later when they could collect personal belongings, you have been warned. He now is a tugger.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

mangothemadmonk said:


> Now for my 9 hours on top   Johnny F


What happened there. Is nothing sacred  

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Morning guys & gals
A *SOUTHERNER* on top what is the world coming to :lol: :lol:

Moblee from the sar'th Where men are men & and the Women
are gratefull. :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

sorry chaps - this midlander (notts is hardly north) has just had a very short day at work and so i'm on top for the duration

Mark


----------



## 103066

No need to apologise Mark, I shall rescue you from the top spot!


----------



## moblee

Hello Florrie,Get down from the Top spot before you fall :wink: 


phil


----------



## 94055

I'll TOP that :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I'll TOP that :wink: :lol: :lol:


Well you nearly did Steve you need to try just that little bit harder mate :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

OK

I'll TOP that :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Guys & Gals........don't do it...........  

(Top yourselves that is...... :lol: :lol: )


----------



## 94055

*OK*


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I WONT THEN


----------



## badger

Oh go on then........


----------



## 94055

*NO*


----------



## Velvettones

u 2 fight it out, i'm back on top again


----------



## moblee

=D> At last somebody worthy of top spot.



oooooh his here again,the man with the child in his eyes(kates bush) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Velvettones said:


> sorry chaps - this midlander (notts is hardly north) has just had a very short day at work and so i'm on top for the duration
> 
> Mark


Thats some new job you've started


----------



## Velvettones

officially it was the last day of my old job (long story)

all work finished, clocked in at 8 clocked out at 8.30

just a shame i had to drive 30 miles to do it

new job permament from monday - and there will be only 2 of us onsite (me + caretaker)

means the wife will get to play with the new MH all week whilst i'm there

Mark


----------



## chrisjrv

Sounds good to me :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee, he aint heavy, hes my brother...

Johnny


----------



## moblee

Hey up johnny Is it shorley raining in Chorley,I'm just catching
some ray's down 'ere in the Tropical sarth. :hotsun: 



phil :thumbright:


----------



## chrisjrv

How do you work out Cambridge is in the south? using a satnav are we?


----------



## chrisjrv

The rain in Burton, 
Falls mainly on the curtain,
Cos I've left the window open,
A rollicking is certain..... :roll:


----------



## moblee

It's south of burton which is in the Midlands right,but not as south as
london,portsmouth etc.
So Stickey its south of More places than its North of!!! :lol: 


phil


Oh yes,I do have a sat nav so i know what you mean Stickey.


----------



## chrisjrv

But............But.............errrrr..... Oh have it your way


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> But............But.............errrrr..... Oh have it your way


Thanks Stickey,I'm just having a giggle with our Northern buddies
anyway.

We need a new topic anyway????


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am down your way next month Moblee. Going to Sandy in Beds visiting friends.

Hope the weather is g g g g g gorgeous  

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> We need a new topic anyway????


What about....

A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
And if one green bottle should accidentally fall....

There'll be 99 green bottles, hanging on the wall......

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Sandy beds,Thats a bit too close i'd better tell the neighbourhood 
watch to be on the lookout for someone eating mars bars in Batter :lol: 



phil :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

mangothemadmonk said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new topic anyway????
> 
> 
> 
> What about....
> 
> A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
> A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
> And if one green bottle should accidentally fall....
> 
> There'll be 99 green bottles, hanging on the wall......
> 
> Sounds interesting, hows the rest of it go
> 
> Johnny F
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjrv

mangothemadmonk said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new topic anyway????
> 
> 
> 
> What about....
> 
> A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
> A hundred and one green bottles, hanging on the wall.
> And if one green bottle should accidentally fall....
> 
> There'll be 99 green bottles, hanging on the wall......
> 
> Try again, hows the rest of it go?
> 
> Johnny F
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisjrv

Think I'll give up and go to bed


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey,least there is some life on this post.


----------



## chrisjrv

Is that ironic, sarcastic or just taking the p... cos I'm knackered?


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Is that ironic, sarcastic or just taking the p... cos I'm knackered?


Non of the above, Moblee never takes the p... out of anyone :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I do sometimes, can't resist it


----------



## moblee

Serious question, Stickey have you any interest in burton albion


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Serious question, Stickey have you any interest in burton albion


Straight answer , no, I used to watch Leicester city when I were a lad and I remember Gordon Banks starting and we all thought "he's OK but we'd rather keep Anderson". I like watching a game but can't stand all the bull.
I used to encourage the cubs when I was a cub leader but we used to get loads of agro from parents, sometimes even fighting on the touchline! which was a shame because the boys enjoyed playing but SOME parents couldn't lighten up, they thought the rules didn't apply to them and in the end the district banned football. Rant over, sorry


----------



## moblee

Alright Stickey fair enough,reason i asked is my beloved cambridge united are in the same league as Burton.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mars bar in batter?????

Are you Scotish?

Looks like I'll be top all night, in my rightful position

Goodnight all.

Johnny F

ps Moblee, going to Great Gransden next month in the mobile love shack        

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> Looks like I'll be top all night, in my rightful position


<cough> G'night.

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If you want to be the best Asprn you got to have staying power. It's only 00:47 and it's me on my own. Top dog for another night   

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

1100 posts. Doesn't seem that long ago that it was 1000.

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> It's only 00:47 and it's me on my own. Top dog for another night


Well, I've sat up all night & watched to see if you posted any updates at (say) 03:00 hrs, but no - you've gone to bed, leaving the likes of me to keep watch.

I'm off to work now. G'day. 

Dougie.


----------



## Velvettones

i suppose i need to stay offline occaisionally to give you lads a chance


----------



## moblee

Good Morning to you all.
Good luck with your Bessie Velvettones


phil 

Mango, Great gransden theres not much there??
I'd better send you a travel permit :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Mango, Great gransden theres not much there??
> I'd better send you a travel permit :lol: :lol:


As long as I can get up the Chequeres for a pint I don't care :drinking: :drinking: :morning: :morning:

Velvettones, hope all goes well with the handover.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good on ya Johnny hope you enjoy yourself in gt gransden.
Meanwhile........your in my place!!!



Moblee on top & sitting pretty(Handsome) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Meanwhile........your in my place!!!


I do apologise :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

No need to apologise johnny.
Have one on me ccasion5: 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> No need to apologise johnny.


I wont then 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Good afternoon all, Gods in his heaven, nothing on the tele and Stickey's on top............................again


----------



## moblee

Afternoon chaps



phil


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's raining & windy in Glossop. Unlike 'im indoors who's wet & windy.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Babs, your signature :?: 

I much prefer... LIVE OFTEN ..... LAUGH DEEPLY.... LOVE SIMPLY 

Johnny f


----------



## moblee

:clock: It's time for MOBLEE
TO BE TOP :tongue1:


----------



## chrisjrv

OK you've been up there long enough, my turn


----------



## Velvettones

evening chaps - this was going to be sent from inside my new motorhome, but as it's getting on a bit we've finally come in for some tea

took it for a spin today covered over 100 miles, pleased as punch with it, then back home and loaded it up ready - the kitchen area is smaller than our previous van so had some fun fitting it all in

this post should probably go into some other area but it puts me back on top


----------



## moblee

Evening Velvettones ,Glad you got it home safe and are obviously 
pleased with your bessie,Hope you have nothing but good times
in her (or him) :lol: 


phil


----------



## Velvettones

gender is a puzzler at the mo, as names are both bessie (the brand) - or erb (the reg)

as all ships are female though i suppose it's a she


----------



## moblee

The name, if you use one is entirely up to you two,everyone seems
to call them bessie which is female,only a suggestion but take the
1st letter of Toni rearrange the reg and you've got Bert (masculine).
Its entirely up to you i'm just chatting.....

phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Evening all...


Just thought I would have a quick go on the top...


You can all goto bed now as I will look after this tread until morning...


BTW....all M/H's should defiantly be females ,Velvettones. Hope you are happy with her.


Richard...on top...


----------



## Velvettones

ok richard - thanks for that - i'll consider bert phil, thanks

G'night

Mark & Toni


----------



## RichardnGill

Sweet dreams about your new bessi.


Richard...


----------



## Velvettones

sure i will have

really going this time...


----------



## moblee

You won't be able to sleep!! You'll have to do something else :lol:  



phil


----------



## Velvettones

and what would that be? :wink:

Toni


----------



## moblee

You've put me on the spot now  I'd better ask the wife :lol: 



phil (& janet)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Goodnight ladies :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Well, managed a few hours sleep, then started trying to remember all the things we may need but haven't yet put back in the van. When the kids were small, I ended up with a huge selection of armbands (always forget them). Itching to get outside and continue checking the mh out but Mark is still away with the fairies, so I'll be patient . He'd keeps telling me to post and keep him on top

Toni


----------



## chrisjrv

Time for me to sneak in but I see Mowblee's on line so I may not be here long


----------



## moblee

5:40 am on a sunday :lol: 
Your choice of course.... :roll: 




phil


----------



## chrisjrv

Told you.....2 mins.


----------



## moblee

Two minutes stickey can't be bad. :lol: 
*MOBLEE*


----------



## chrisjrv

Not bad for my age, thought you'd gone.


----------



## chrisjrv

well...........................where are you?


----------



## moblee

Alright Stickey no need to shout!!!!!


----------



## chrisjrv

sorry


----------



## Velvettones

good morning - if we could get a rota running toni and i could be on top around the clock

just come in from the van as we are off out for lunch (so tempting to go in it)

back soon

Mark


----------



## chrisjrv

Hope you've locked it


----------



## Velvettones

yep


----------



## moblee

Excuse me i'll just unlock top spot & claim it for myself.
[-X [-X \/ 

phil 8)


----------



## 103066

Long enuff Moblee, it's Florries turn!


----------



## loddy

Moderator note:

Unacceptable comments made, member will now be prevented from posting on this thread.

Moderator note:


----------



## chrisjrv

loddy said:


> Anyone out there find this thread a little how can I say childish! no what I am trying to say is It's full of dierria (you don't spell it like that) what I'm tring to say is Verbal crap.
> 
> Why dont you stop it and give us a break
> 
> Loddy


May I refer to your own piece of wisdom at the bottom of your own post :roll: :roll: Could be you'r :roll: trying to muscle in?


----------



## moblee

just thought i'd butt ottytrain2: ottytrain2: IN with one of my
Regular contributions.....
Hello Stickey




phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hope you're not being childish :wink:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Hope you're not being childish :wink:


Your as old as you feel,I *FEEL* Like a twenty year old but
the wife won't let me have one :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I remember an old guy I used to work with saying " I was thrashing around like an idiot and all I could feel was my heart beating"is this all we have to look forward to?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

loddy said:


> what I'm tring to say is Verbal crap. Loddy


You are quite right :knob:

Johnny f


----------



## chrisjrv

Oooooooh


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I do apologise Stickey   

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

sorry mango 8 mins is enough (thats what i tell the wife anyway) :lol: 


moblee :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Do you mean a day, a week or as a seasonally adjusted average? :wink:


----------



## 94055

I see the same crap is still being said on this thread 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I see the same crap is still being said on this thread 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too right Steve. How was the weekends jaunt?

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Didn't know we could say crap


----------



## moblee

Back to work tomorrow after 3 weeks OFF :twisted: 
I'm suffering


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> Too right Steve. How was the weekends jaunt? Johnny F


Twas a brill weekend, pi***** as usual :lol: 
Met some new faces



> Didn't know we could say crap


You can't :lol:

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

OK then.....Poooo.


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> OK then.....Poooo.


Or as a old comic called Max wall would say:Wheres me stool?

phil


----------



## 94055

Or crap :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Makes you wonder what a stool pigeon is dunnit, or winnie the poo for that matter and we all know about Richard the ****


----------



## Velvettones

ok, i step out of the room for one afternoon and everyone in here loses the plot - shoddy attempt by loddy to leave himself on top, and i agree that most comments on this post bear very little meaning for motorhoming. unfortunately we are here due to our love for motorhoming and our desire to relate with people who share the same likes/dislikes

has no one ever been to a star trek convention and joined the nerds around back discussing potential flaws in M/S new operating system and their love for linux?

or vice versa - gone to a network managers meeting to discuss star trek?

i firmly believe that this post is as relevant as all the others - in what other post can i get to know that moblee feels like a twenty year old who only requests 8 minutes on average

i say no, this post stays until i am the only member still posting and become the best MHF member ever

did people listen to churchill and say that his speeches were rubbish and that we couldn't win - even after he'd said "Oh Yes" for the thousandth time

did people claim that what the spice girls hobbies were completely irrelevant - erm, yes they probably did, thats not the point i'm trying to make though

this post stays  

oh and i'm on top - what did they say that this post was full of? think i might have just added to it

Mark :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> oh and i'm on top


Er, no your not :!: :!:

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

i think you need sleep johnny - i obviously am

Mark


----------



## 103066

No, you obviously aren't! :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## 94055

I am getting a bit sick of saying this word now
CRAP
I am the top dog again :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I am getting a bit sick of saying this word now
> CRAP


I caught one of those once Steve... So no need to Carp on about it :wink: :wink:

Oh and I am top fish as of now to :infinity:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Oh word assosiation again is it?

Crap
Carp

Harp

So stopr harping on and move over Johhny :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

I think we may need a special meeting to which we all bring a shovel to clear out all the crap, however for the time being, keep making me smile     
crap
carp
harp
hoop
poop
Back where we started


----------



## 94055

plop


----------



## badger

Tsk, Tsk......Kids eh!!........Good job there's someone sensible on here!... :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

badger said:


> Tsk, Tsk......Kids eh!!........Good job there's someone sensible on here!... :roll:


Who would that be then :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Not me for sure :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Time for MOBLEE =D> 

PHIL 8)


----------



## badger

> Who would that be then


Well it's..er.......well.......errrm........pass!!


----------



## chrisjrv

We don't do sensible :wink:


----------



## moblee

I can do sensible!!

This is MOBLEE formaly declaring that the position for last poster
has now been filled!
ALL previous applicants do *NOT* need to reapply.

phil


----------



## 94055

So it is a waste of time applying then? :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

We won't bother then


----------



## moblee

Well done chaps glad to see your not posting :roll:


----------



## 94055

Why is Royal mail on strike? :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Would anyone notice


----------



## moblee

:laughing6: :ky: :jerk:

*MOBLEE*

BETTER ADD A SMILE :happy3:


----------



## chrisjrv

OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH


----------



## mangothemadmonk

HHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: 
HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPP MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

SandJ said:


> :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: :shockingzap:
> HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPP MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Sorry Steve, your beyond help mate :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Anyone want to tell a

:lovestory:



> Sorry Steve, your beyond help mate
> 
> MHS...Rob


Oh yes I agree Rob :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yep, the mans gone :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: 

Johnny f


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Where's florrie? I met her on the weekend according to my wife and I didn't realise...damn  I'm hopeless with names especially if I don't ask :lol: 

Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

Busy day, nite nite


----------



## moblee

mopedsmile: OOH At last a poster with some Breeding and Refinement
arrives. 














:big5:


----------



## chrisjrv

(yawn), where?


----------



## Velvettones

right here of course - and listen chaps moblee told you on the last page the position was filled - it's me i won

don't be downhearted - there is still the earliest poster up for grabs - i don't stand a chance with that one - toni does though  

Mark - going to finish watching my film knowing in my heart that i have won


----------



## RichardnGill

> right here of course - and listen chaps moblee told you on the last page the position was filled - it's me i won


 if only it was that easy

:BIG:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:wrestler23: and I love you all :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Where's florrie? I met her on the weekend according to my wife and I didn't realise...damn  I'm hopeless with names especially if I don't ask :lol:
> 
> Rob


And me! don't worry, which one were you? :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Florrie,

I met you outside the tent when you had your baby in the chair, my wife helped angie with children.

I also came over in the night as well when you were talking with Julie and you were both comparing babies :lol: I had Bradley the black lab'dr belonging to Nuke to look after at that time.

Sorry I missed introducing myself :wink: But nice to put a face names on this thread  

Did you happen to notice the Homer Simpson slippers in the raffle...one guess who donated those :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

So
I must have bumped into you and did not know also?



> Where's florrie? I met her on the weekend according to my wife and I didn't realise...damn I'm hopeless with names especially if I don't ask


I was the tall dark handsome bloke that all the women were cooing (spelling) over (I wish) :lol: 
You will have to post some pics Florrie

Steve


----------



## moblee

ok heres some pics of florrie

:hathat48: 


:big5: 


florrie :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

now come on moblee - everyone knows thats a pic of u

Mark - would attach a pic but that would mean actually doing something


----------



## moblee

:sign3: [-X Why Thank you Toni.
I've got you a present.!!!













:forcefeed:


----------



## chrisjrv

Mowblee you get dafter, keep it up mate


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey,Not too childish i hope!! :lol:

Oh & its *MOBLEE* not mowblee 'ow many times do i have
to tell you sLickey.

*MOBLEE* 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't get sucky


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Don't get sucky


Don't get Sucky???? God knows what your trying to spell 
now!!! :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## Velvettones

come on you pair - silly name calling never had a place on the forum

maybe we could get them to add a place though  

Mark


----------



## moblee

We're not calling each other names,we're jusy messing about.  :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

i know - had to put something to get back on top though - i don't think you two could fall out with anyone :wink: 

you'd be much to busy giggling


----------



## 94055

He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.He.
They keep falling out with me 8O 
WHY
Easy
I keep knocking them off :lol: Or telling them off :roll: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:m: :e: : :n: :t: : : :a: :g: :a: :i: :n: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good Evening S and J,Don't tell us off :crybaby: 



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Serves you right :grab: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hi Phil, ok i wont, or maybe I will? :wink: 


Johhny

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:n: : :t: : :n: :t: : :


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Stevey..... :a: :r: :e: :y: : :u: :s: :u: :r: :e: :?:


----------



## 94055

*:y: :e: :s: *


----------



## moblee

:m: : :b: :l: :e: :e: :s: :a: :y: :s: :y: :e: :s: 
mopedsmile:
10 mins gone UNITED 2-0 up.Come on you u's


----------



## 94055

I knew I would have to tell you off
*STOP REPEATING YOURSELF*

:wink:

Steve

Ok you removed one of them but I am still going to leave it :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:j: : :h: :n: :n: :y: :s: :a: :y: :s: :n: :  

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:m: :e: : :n: :t: : :


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> *STOP REPEATING YOURSELF*
> 
> Steve


Steve please stop * SHOUTING*

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok


----------



## moblee

:argue: 

28 mins 3-0 =D>


----------



## 94055

And your point is? :lol: :lol: 




:wink:


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> And your point is? :lol: :lol:
> 
> :wink:


*THREE*
EVERYWHERE we gooooo,people want to knoooow who we are?
We are the CAMBRIDGE we hate man u,liverpool too cos we
are the CAMBRIDGE.......


----------



## 94055

Doh
Plural :roll:


----------



## 103066

Motorhomersimpson said:


> I also came over in the night as well when you were talking with Julie and you were both comparing babies :lol: I had Bradley the black lab'dr belonging to Nuke to look after at that time.


Aaaah :idea: now I know! loved the slippers MHS, sorry I didn't introduce myself, really 'carp' at that! :lol:



SandJ said:


> So I must have bumped into you and did not know also?
> I was the tall dark handsome bloke that all the women were cooing (spelling) over (I wish) :lol: Steve


Sorry I missed you, but to me everyone looks tall dark and handsome after four bottles of Desperado! :lol:



moblee said:


> ok heres some pics of florrie :hathat48:


That's it! MoWbleeeeeeeeeee gets it!
:bazooka: 
:angry5: :crazy: :splat: :2gunfire: :violent1: :splat: :2gunfire:

I'm really only miffed 'cos the pics didn't show my best side... ottytrain2:


----------



## moblee

Look i'm shaking :werecomingforyou:

United won 5-1,Moblee,s not the only one on top!!!


I see the Dragons back..Hello flo :wink:


----------



## 103066

Hello Mow!

:tomcat:


----------



## Velvettones

glad to see everyones having a good night - i've been to visit sis and mum to wish them happy birthday - spent all night unblocking my sisters drains for her  

now really tired     

so please take pity and leave me on top till morning

Mark


----------



## 103066

ok, you've worked so hard for it, get some rest now...

d'oh!


----------



## moblee

You feeling drained mark?


----------



## 103066

hee hee


----------



## moblee

Dragon,what Dragon?

:whdat: 




nite,nite


----------



## Velvettones

night moblee - had a feeling i'd have been knocked off - even with my sob story


----------



## 103066

This dragon Mowbli. :bluedraco:

Nite all!


----------



## Velvettones

night flo - moblee is still hiding in the wings - i need my kip though

bye


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Florrie130 said:


> after four bottles of Desperado! :lol:


Hi Florrie, it's bloody good stuff isn't it :?: Brought a shed load back this year from France. Went in no time  Luckily my mate has just come back and hopefully will have got me a few    

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Hi Johnny, 

I was just kidding! :roll: :lol: 
I've not had any desperado myself, although Kev says it's good stuff - is it mixed with Tequila? (mmm Tequila!)

We're off to France in September for a couple of weeks (providing Robert's passport comes through in time), so we'll be sure to pick some up then so I can try it. (along with copius amounts of red wine :drinking:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Once tried you are hooked Florrie. It's like drinking shandies but at 7+% its good tackle     

Johnny F

ps I am now top for the day.... I thankyou :blowkiss: :blowkiss:


----------



## Velvettones

ok johnny thats fine


----------



## 103066

Golly, top again! How exciting!


----------



## 94055

Not top as top if for me and that means you are not top :wink: 

What a load of carp that was


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Not top as top if for me and that means you are not top :wink:
> 
> What a load of carp that was


I think you are fishing in the wrong place Steve.

You not top, me top... do wap du wap.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Sorry lads, you are both wrong. Tis I, tis I who is top of the tops! :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

your all wrong - blimey i know i'm only small but can't you see me up here

or is it that i'm too far above everyone else


----------



## 103066

No no, I can see you perfectly from up here...ON TOP! Yippee!


----------



## badger

I can see you Florrie......I'm down here.... :headbang:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Exactly badger.... Down there looking up at "Oh mighty Mango" king of the Tree tops :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

and there I was sitting on the top of the thread, happily humming away to myself, when suddenly.....


----------



## 94055

> and there I was sitting on the top of the thread, happily humming away to myself, when suddenly.....



D
R
O
P 

Steve was on top :wink:


----------



## moblee

Just got in from work 8O And what do i find!!!!! A load of underlings cavorting with the Precious.

Get back to your shires little ones :dmage:

MOBLEE


----------



## 94055

Phil
Be careful if you carry on posting gobildy **** like that then :roll: 
They will think you are as mad as me 8O 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It takes a sane person to be top so thats just me then..

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Me mad!!!! 


NEVER :crazy:


----------



## 94055

What was that Johnny......Insane? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

sane?! Yeah very nice runs through Paris don't ya know :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it insane or sienna :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

There's me thinking it's gone quiet and I find for some reason the topic is no longer being watched? Could be dirty work to nobble Stickey, but I'm back and unKnobbable (no worse than anyone else's spelling) :wink:


----------



## 94055

> unKnobbable (no worse than anyone else's spelling


Are you saying it is spelt wrong? What the K should go?   

Before the water shed as well


----------



## chrisjrv

There's no K in watershed


----------



## chrisjrv

Innit quiet, might as well talk to myself, at least I get an intelligent conversation with no arguments. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey,Been watching England v Germany game :roll: 
I won't say anymore about that .
Should pick up on here now


----------



## 94055

> Should pick up on here now


Not from me, falling asleep watching.............................
the fish match


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello


----------



## moblee

Hello Tokkalosh,It's a long time since i've wrote that name  


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Moblee, you still striving for that top spot then :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes,It seems to be a 4/5 person race these days,I see its coming
up to 5000 now,but i won't go for it that would be greedy.


----------



## Velvettones

hi tokkalosh - don't recognise the name so i'm assuming we haven't met on the forum before - but just by being nice i'm back on top again

oh it's a hard life up here.....


----------



## Velvettones

hi tokkalosh - just visited page 130 where everyone is singing to each other and there you are - last november as well no less - how do we know how many replies there have been or is someone keeping count - oh wait i know now - d'oh

Mark


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello - remember me? :wink: 

New avatar alert  

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

> Yes,It seems to be a 4/5 person race these days,I see its coming
> up to 5000 now,but i won't go for it that would be greedy.


 Add me back on to that number Moblee....how's things not at the top?

Richard...


----------



## 97984

Bump :evil:


----------



## 94055

> Bump :evil:


Has someone upset you?

Hello Trish
Did not see you at the global?


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Tis a B E A U T I F U L  day here in Lancashire.

Just stripping off for a couple of hours sun worshiping.

Oh look, me on top whey hey.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

hi johnny - looks like i've got a fight on my hands now to be on top where did everyone come from

hope i don't hide that sun what with me being above you

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like it hot but not that hot 
and I like to be the man on top  

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

wey-hey! It's mine, all mine....if only for a few mins. 

Hiya Tokkalosh, have you been away?


----------



## Velvettones

hmm a few minutes - sounds about right - sorry florrie


----------



## RichardnGill

A few minutes it is then.

Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> A few minutes it is then.


Sounds about right

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

Gerald that was only 1 minute not a few


Richard....


----------



## geraldandannie

That any better?

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

Yes thanks that was perfect  

Richard...


----------



## Velvettones

almost 15? that can't be right


----------



## moblee

Hello,Just got in,no time for wit just get on top and have a *SIT* :lol:

PHIL 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Phil,
You don't fit the bill.
Its Johnnies turn,
so crash and burn.     

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

some flowers are red
some are pink
some poems rhyme
this one doesn't

but i'm back on top :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill

> some flowers are red
> some are pink
> some poems rhyme
> this one doesn't
> 
> but i'm back on top


 That is terrible, You don't deserve to be on top with that.

Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Should have been...

some flowers are red
some are pinks
some poems rhyme
this one stinks....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

NO,NO,NO,NO,NO


Some flowers are red
Some are pink
MOBLEE'S THE BEST
and you lot stink.


Moblee's the man who's full of WIT
The rest of you are full of s..t.


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> The rest of you are full of s..t.


Soot? No chimney sweeps here
Salt? Bad for my blood pressure
Saft? (German juice) Only tea drunk here
Silt? Not been swimming in the cut for ages

I think you're wrong (and I'm on top) :wink:

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Aah,Fresh meat :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Gerald was top but not for long
just till i wrote this silly song.


----------



## 94055

No Rhyme or Reason why it is any of you?
It's just down to this 
I'm BETTER than you 

:wink: 


8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> NO,NO,NO,NO,NO
> 
> Some flowers are red
> Some are pink
> MOBLEE'S THE BEST
> and you lot stink.
> 
> Moblee's the man who's full of WIT
> The rest of you are full of s..t.


bump,oops


----------



## 94055

No Rhyme or Reason why it is any of you?
It's just down to this 
I'm BETTER than you 

:wink: 


8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

You can bump all you like
To me it is not a fight
As It has been said 
I am good in b**
Of that I don't care 
As you can not compare
Because 
I am better than
YOU


----------



## chrisjrv

Posting poets when they die,
should have erected when they die,
as tribute to their outstanding wit
A monument of solid.....................grit?


----------



## Velvettones

no rhyme moblee - that just wrong
you can't be top without singing a song

to be on top you must be great
and just now - thats me mate


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: :binky: :binky: 
8) 8) 8)

My number of posts aah the devil


----------



## 94055

You forget Mark a song I can attach, so sorry you are no match :lol: 


See your bike thread :wink:



Oh and Phil
Don't throw your dummy out the pram :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Of all these poems I easily tire
'Cos all of them are pretty dire,
So now a poet comes on board
And all you lot are effectively floored.

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Good get off that devilish number. :angel7:


----------



## Velvettones

to write a poem is not hard
anyone can do it - even a bard
most poems are not that bad
unless like me, your totally bonkers

Mark


----------



## chrisjrv

gerannpasa said:


> Of all these poems I easily tire
> 'Cos all of them are pretty dire,
> So now a poet comes on board
> And all you lot are effectively floored.
> 
> Gerald


and can I say I, getting bored


----------



## Velvettones

that was either a really bad rhyme or a sneaky attempt to be on top


----------



## 94055

Look
Thae lady got it right :wink:

[stream:06621bb9d4]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=jeanni~1.wav[/stream:06621bb9d4]


----------



## chrisjrv

It was in bard taste


----------



## 94055

But she still calls me master :wink: 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hope your surnames not bates

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Mind you're not bard


----------



## 94055

> Hope your surnames not bates


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No need with a Genie :wink: 8) 8)



> Mind you're not bard


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Who MEEEEEEEEEEEEE :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

You're looking tired, let me help you down.


----------



## Velvettones

go on sticky - help him down, i'll look after this space


----------



## moblee

No posts for 40 odd mins then 3 come along at the same time!!
Like buses :lol:


----------



## 94055

A Bus
And explain this or look at this or....................................


A bus station is where a bus stops. A train station is where a train stops. On my desk I have a work station. Can atheists get insurance for acts of God? If Fed Ex and UPS were to merge, would they call it Fed UP? Does fuzzy logic tickle?


----------



## moblee

And i thought I was nuts :roll: :crazy:


----------



## 94055

Sorry guys/girls

Comments removed so as not to possibly remind someone now or at a later date.


----------



## 103066

Dreadful news SandJ, We are all really shocked and saddened by it. I can't imagine what the family are going through.


----------



## 94055

I can not beleive the mentality of some. I was no angel but :evil: 
Anyway this is a happy thread so I have removed the comments.
Carry on as before


----------



## chrisjrv

I take it I've missed something, whatever it was if it causes grief it's better left out, if its killed this harmless bit of fun topic that's a shame
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Good Morning to everyone.

phil


----------



## 94055

Mornin all
Now I have a choice decorating or relaxing whilst Jan is at work? Mmmm relaxing seems to be winning........I wonder why? :lol: :lol: 
Oh and the match must be watched so the decorating seems to be out :wink: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

What have you got to decorate steve?size etc


----------



## 94055

Hi Phil
2 x ceilings, so you can see why I am so keen on it 8O 
Plus must watch the pool on tha lappy connected to lcd in living room.
Do not use Sky anymore.

Steve


----------



## moblee

reason i asked is i'm a full time Painter/decorator (not offering)
I have to do it everyday & it does get on ya t.ts (Boring)


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
I used to enjoy Diy, now I hate it.
My problem is jack of all trades master of none, what does that mean? I have to do everything and do not get away with erm we cant quite afford it yet. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Right first of all,I'm a dad of young children i worry about todays
society and trying to keep them safe...........but,

This thread is harmless trivia,jokes & banter and should continue
it doesn't mean we are insensitive OR easily forget things does it!

phil


----------



## chrisjrv

I agree with ,your common sense Mowblee,
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Cheers Stickey,What a scorcher today phew


phil


----------



## chrisjrv

We went looking at new motorhomes today, three main dealers, nothing I liked, looks like I'll stick with the Symbol, don't like the new one though. Might look out for an older trident


----------



## bognormike

do you know it's the first time I've posted on this thread; I mean, 332 pages, 4978 replies before me, and I haven't even had to moderate anything at all in this thread...............


----------



## moblee

I love looking around motorhomes and comparing with ours,which 
is a old swifty, still she's comfy and the layouts great with the u-shape
lounge/double bed.Nearly bought enalgh 6 berth marlin last week,
it had bunks & one dining area swifty has two area's.


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you been to Mars?


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Have you been to Mars?


 WHAT?


----------



## 94055

> do you know it's the first time I've posted on this thread; I mean, 332 pages, 4978 replies before me, and I haven't even had to moderate anything at all in this thread...............


Mike
Mods are not needed on here we have our own monitors that control things. we are obviously doing it right or you would have been here before :wink: So you can come back in another 5000 replies. :lol: :lol:

Steve

Phil

Chris asked a simple question :roll:



> Have you been to Mars?


As to the other things said, hey I agree.


----------



## chrisjrv

Pardon?


----------



## 94055

> Pardon?


Is that to me?


----------



## chrisjrv

I,m not sure


----------



## moblee

Have i been to mars?no,butt i can see your communicating from
uranus Stickey :wink:


----------



## 94055

> Blessed is he who expects nothing, for he will not be disapointed.


Phil now we know why 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Have i been to mars?no,butt i can see your communicating from
> uranus Stickey :wink:


Obviously something you're used to


----------



## chrisjrv

Or.....I refuse to be the butt of your humour


----------



## moblee

:wink: Alright Stickey we don't need to argue,you and me got this post up & running again!!! :lol:


----------



## 103066

only


----------



## 103066

nine


----------



## 103066

more


----------



## 103066

posts


----------



## 103066

to


----------



## 103066

reach


----------



## 103066

the


----------



## 103066

magic


----------



## 103066

5000!!


----------



## asprn

SPOILED IT. NAH, NAH NAH NAH - NAH.

:big5:


----------



## 103066

Nah. I got the 5000, you're showing as 5001, this one is 5002, so nah na ne nah na to you! :wink:


----------



## moblee

Congrats Florrie,thou your posts were Dragon on a bit! :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I did't want to be 5000 anyway, it was bad enough passing 60!


----------



## EJB

My first post.... to declare my guilt......when registering for the forum I have to enter my MH details (Required!!!!).
We haven't purchased one yet but being very long term caravanners we are about to change.
So..I have to enter a few white lies in the appropriate boxes to register.
This isn't a good start...can I stop telling lies now please?

By the way...a wonderful site.

Ted.

Moderator note: Ted if you would like to introduce yourself to all of us try HERE << click that is the best place to say "hello"... Oh yes nearly forgot Welcome to MHF


----------



## 94055

Ted
Welcome to MHF
You can stop telling lies as long as this is not the last lie you tell :lol: 
Oh, yes we know it is a good site
so tell us more......but without a lie :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello Ted and welcome.
And thats the truth!!
Mind you i always lie,If i tell you this isn't a good site am i telling
you the truth or is it another lie :roll: 
Its getting so out of control,that i don't believe half the things that
i write any more!! Or do i? I MIGHT BE LYING AGAIN!! :lol: 

phil


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Hello Ted and welcome.
> And thats the truth!!
> Mind you i always lie,If i tell you this isn't a good site am i telling
> you the truth or is it another lie :roll:
> Its getting so out of control,that i don't believe half the things that
> i write any more!! Or do i? I MIGHT BE LYING AGAIN!! :lol:
> 
> phil


Have you been at the lager again, or is it wine or even wacky baccy? :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey,None of the products you have mentioned,but if i send
you the stamps??



phil


----------



## 104405

my 1st post......and its meeeeee...yeee haaaa


----------



## chrisjrv

My goodness, where are they all coming from? :roll:


----------



## moblee

sammclouis said:


> my 1st post......and its meeeeee...yeee haaaa


Hello sam mcloius(Glen)welcome 

I think i'll have to use my superpowers to create a force field
with all these new posters on this thread 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Wacky backy again? :wink:


----------



## 94055

> I think i'll have to use my superpowers


What? Not again!


----------



## moblee

Hello S and J Have you done your ceilings???




phil :salute:


----------



## 94055

Hi Phil
Well, I had set my sights on doing them today and........nope they have not been done :lol: :lol: 

As usual the list from the other half grew again
Todays request had no mention of the ceilings it was power hose the flags at side and patio area 8O Where did that come from :roll: 
Anyway pathway done and me in good books :wink: 

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Look out for kraptonite :?


----------



## chrisjrv

Its a bit like chickentonite


----------



## moblee

We tidied the back garden today,she JUST told me i shouldn't put we :lol: 
well i supervised (with my super powers).

Have you read my earlier post on lying quite funny. :lol:


----------



## 94055

> kraptonite


 :lol: :lol: From :lol: who!!!!!! :lol: :lol:



> Have you read my earlier post on lying quite funny.


Is it :roll: 
:lol:


----------



## moblee

moblee :big3:


----------



## 94055

So you can't see eye to eye with yourself :roll:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Look out for kraptonite :?


WHY you posting again Stickey :wink: :lol: 
krap tonite


----------



## 94055

Erm
Do you want the MHF police onto us again? We have been warned about using that carp word :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

But i don't understand the rules as i'm a :n00b:


----------



## chrisjrv

Try and keep up mumblee


----------



## 94055

Are you 2 connected by broadband?
That is stickey wicket
and super dooper man :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*STICKLE* NO NEEDfor THAT :agrue:


----------



## 94055

Stickey
Do you actualy have a motorhome or just the symbol? :lol: :lol: 

Auto sleeper Symbol


----------



## moblee

And as for you s and j :birdman: :withstupid:


----------



## 94055

My
It is hard to be an idiot is it not Moblee? :roll: 

I/we are sandj not s and j :roll: :roll:


----------



## 103066

Now now lads! Be nice! :wink: 

Just monitoring the monitors monitoring the monitors (yep, that old chestnut!)


----------



## moblee

TEE HEE CHORTLE, CHORTLE :bootyshake: :binky: :binky: 





MOBLEE 8)


----------



## 94055

Hi Flo
Sorry I never saw your post earlier



> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=31015


I have signed (*******)

moblee :evil: 
stop shouting :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello florrie,Me and s and j oops sandj aren't argueing we're
just playing. :lol: 



moblee :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Meanwhile, back at the ranch.....I have a real Symbol, not a symbollic one, being an idiot is easy, just look around,errr. can't remember any more, nursey says its time for my medicine and bed, nite nite


----------



## moblee

Nite,Nite,Stickey


----------



## chrisjrv

:big11: so thats where they are


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: If you mean the smilies yes thats where
they are


----------



## 94055

> nursey says its time for my medicine and bed


Hey what is nursey like? 8O

Nite Nite


----------



## 103066

SandJ: Thanks for signing! They won in the end, and got the go ahead!

Mowblee: Yeh yeh, I know, just keeping you on your toes! :twisted: 

Stickey: Uh-huh. Maybe nursey should up the dose! :lol: 

As for me, I've an article to write for the morning so that's all folks!

Nite!

:sleepy2:


----------



## chrisjrv

I keep telling the wife there's no harm in looking....  as long as you don't get caught


----------



## moblee

FLORRY,Before you go its MOBLEE is hubby helping you with your
spelling for your article :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Stick what up my dose flo.


----------



## 94055

[/quote]I've an article to write for the morning so that's all folks


> Write an article, why is that so hard? I will do it more than once :roll:
> article.........article :wink:
> 
> You make out as if you have a hard time 8O I have got to get through a whole nights sleep :roll:
> 
> Nite


----------



## moblee

ooh,Everyone going to bed?It is Bank holiday tomorrow!!Right?

moblee 8)


----------



## 103066

Ok, Mowbly, I admit, I only did it to annoy as I see how sensitive you are about it when stikkeee does it!  

I'll refrain from now on and be on my bestest behaviour - honest. :angel:


----------



## moblee

Well thats okay then flowrie

*MOBLEE*


----------



## 94055

WHAT???????????


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> WHAT???????????


*PARDON!!* S and J ooops sandj :lol:

700 Posts as well \/


----------



## 94055

> PARDON


Stop shouting :evil: It is RUDE


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> WHAT???????????


Well stop speaking in a raised tone THEN :twisted:


----------



## 103066

La la la la-ti-la la....go on, name that tune!


----------



## chrisjrv

It's the engineers song,
" an engineer told me before he died a-hum"


----------



## 103066

Nope. Guess again!


----------



## chrisjrv

When I was a little Wolf Cub?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got back from a Lakes trip in the "lurv shack".

"I can see clearly now Lorraine has gone" thank god I didn't like her anyway.

More importantly look who's on top.

 ME 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

one banana two banana three banana four...


----------



## moblee

Fruit fetish  :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No but I like my fruit freshish 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll have bananarama then please :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello johnny.
No sour grapes then :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Moblee, you know me, I wouldn't like to upset the apple cart.

Johnny F


----------



## Polo

*A590*

Hi there. Was that you blasting your horn at us sitting on our veranda sipping coffee this morning with our m/h sitting on our drive?


----------



## chrisjrv

You two are a right pear


----------



## moblee

Berry good Stickey


----------



## chrisjrv

Thanks me old fruit (trad. Leics greeting)


----------



## 94055

... --- ...

... --- ...


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> ... --- ...
> 
> ... --- ...


----------



## moblee

Two clicks is back :lol: my precious


----------



## chrisjrv

could have sworn I heard an SOS...are you sinking SandJ


----------



## 94055

...
---
...


...
---
.






. 







.













:cussing:


----------



## badger

Is that SO E S&J or just a full stop???.......... :lol:


----------



## badger

.--. ---,
.. -- --- -. - --- .--.

I think .... :?


----------



## moblee

badger said:


> .--. ---,
> .. -- --- -. - --- .--.
> 
> I think .... :?


 8O How rude :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Is that SO E S&J or just a full stop???..........


No I was bl***y sinking



> How rude


Not realy he never put the letters in :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Steve dare i ask,ceilings :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Steve dare i ask,ceilings


Yes you may
Well still in good books and you know why don't you?
Yep, you guessed it ceilings are still not done 8O 
No mention of them 8O 
So shush :wink: 
Quick change the subject :wink: 
What are those things called that have lights hanging down from them?

Well I hope you all had a nice B/Holiday

{offtopic} {offtopic} {offtopic} {offtopic} {offtopic} {offtopic}

:fatalfridge:


----------



## moblee

Steve,I have an enormous........ceiling to do tomorrow, can't wait.

Good b/hol can't believe its over already should have gone to
France like janet suggested :roll:


----------



## 94055

> France like janet suggested


When did you speak to the wife? (her name is Jan)

Why did she suggest it?

Oh and big ceiling 8O Good luck :wink:


----------



## moblee

whats going on here my wife's jan. :? 

yeah friday night i was too lazy though.


----------



## chrisjrv

You do get some strange conversations on here :roll:


----------



## 94055

Ah......so we have a Jan and a Jan so when they speak we will have Jan speaking to Jan and Jan speaking back, while Jan is speaking then Jan would be listening, then the other Jan could speak whilst the other Jan listened. This would work as long as jan and Jan did not try to speak at the same time. Mind you if Jan tried to listen at the time the other Jan tried to listen 8O 
YIPEE would it be quiet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*JAN* :lol:


----------



## 94055

> JAN


Sorry mate she will not speak to you. She said something about ceilings 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Alright i'll talk to me own jan
LEAST SHE WON'T TALK ABOUT PIDGEONS & WHIPPETS :wink: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> LEAST SHE WON'T TALK ABOUT PIDGEONS & WHIPPETS


Up untill now I thought you had some brains 8O 
Look at the revolving emblem on the left, nonot right 8O left.
I am a scoucer not a person from the north east 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh and who mentioned ceilings? I am in the dog house now :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
hEY CALM DOWN! CALM DOWN!


----------



## 94055

> hEY


I get it....you did not know whether to say he or HE or Hey

Oh i give in what is
hEY???????????


----------



## moblee

OH,If we're going to speak proper English:

I never go down the Frog & Toad
to the rub'a'dub for a pigs ear
otherwise i end up in a right 2 & 8
and i get it in the gregory from the trouble & strife
and end up in the morning with a dodgy Dehli


phil 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

so you're more into shellsuits :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Didn't realise the Bow Bells were that loud


----------



## 94055

Yep



> so you're more into shellsuits


What is a shellsuit? 8O


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Didn't realise the Bow Bells were that loud


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
really loud Stickey if i didn't use Earplugs they would keep me
awake all blooming night, guv'nor


----------



## 94055

Ok time for goodnite up at stupid oclock
See ya

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Pleeeeeeze, one of you ain't no scouser(whats a shell suit) and the uvver ain't no cockney, more like Dick van **** in Mary Poppins, a little more regional pride please, come to the midlands where the men are men and the women are similar( lager and roll ups)


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Steve


----------



## moblee

Alright Stickey,
(Dick van ****) 8O 



phil





Least we don't have grown men running around forests in tights :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nite nite all, Van **** sounds like a dutch motorhome, (no comments about the possible predilictions of the occupants)


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite stickey,I'd better join you (not literally though) :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now the riff raff have gone that just leaves us sensible people here..... Oh that's just me then.

Goodnight Johnny, you are just tops you are mate.

Thanks Johnny.

Your welcome Johnny.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Yip, the sensible one is still here, on her own, but on top where she belongs!

Can't believe a liverpudlian doesn't know what a shell suit is. See pic below:


















These were very 'in' in the eighties all over the UK for about a year, and it's generally thought they never went 'out' in Liverpool!  
I think Brookside had a lot to answer for! :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You've been on top long enough Florrie.

Move over, Johnny's steaming through........

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I thought this was a shell suit

Some are so gullible :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello guys & girls.
To knackered for any wit at the mo.


----------



## badger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .........Oh dear that's sooooo funny....


----------



## Drummer

Talking of Liverpool! ...
A bus carrying 5 passengers was hit by a car in Bootle. 
By the time police arrived on the scene 14 pedestrians had boarded the bus and had begun to complain of whiplash injuries and back pain.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That's so untrue Drummer...... I heard there were at least 36   

Just in from a :bad-words: :bad-words: :bad-words: :bad-words: :bad-words: :bad-words: day at work.

Cider time me thinks.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:forthosewhothinkyoung: Not cider johnny,but the thought was there.




phil :hathat1: To be TOP.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> :hathat1: To be TOP.


Ok I will be then.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

One knackered Stickey has been on a course all day and now VERY tired, will leave all witticisms etc. till tomorrow night when I start my hols. not going away until saturday though, waiting to see weather forecast before deciding where to go(sitting on driveway saying eeny meeny miny mo) the rest is no longer politically correct, now starting gibberish, time to say nite nite, is there a place called gibber?


----------



## 94055

4-0


----------



## 94055

Oh!!!!!!!
Glad to see you had a good wkend Johhny, us lot where/were/wear bored on here :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like New York in June
How about you?

I like a Gershwin tune,
How about you?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

4-0 Well you didn't want toulouse :lol:


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Whoops
OHHHHH NNNOOO


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello!

Well done, the reds. Shame you had to pre-qualify :wink: :lol: 

Mind you, I can only dream of one of my teams getting even that far :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh bliss, off to work     

Can I stay at home today please :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Enjoy yourself at work Johhny. 
Gerald you have changed your name 8O 
Is Annie going to Mod now as well? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MalanCris

Forty one minutes to home time :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Afternoon campers.
HI-DE-HI......up here at the TOP


MOBLEE


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Gerald you have changed your name 8O
> Is Annie going to Mod now as well? :lol: :lol: :lol:


No, in the same way as neither of our children were mods before :roll:

I thought it would make things simpler for me (who meeds things to be made very simple indeed).

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well what a day. Just glad its' over. Just sat here with a cold tin of Strongbow. My t is on, soon to be in, then its out to the club for a few cold ones.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Apologies, before I enter any more text. 
I have not received a Grammar education, because of this I may not use the correct pronunciation or spelling. I may not entierly make sence at times. This is not a glitch it is genuine, I am not educated as much as I should have been.
But hey I am on this thread now SOOOOooooooo IT doooooeeeessss not matttttteeeeerrrrrrrr :wink:

I know I am normaly mad 8O But!!!!!! This thread and subject again >>Here<<


----------



## moblee

Git ya bananas ere ownly a squid.

+ I was educated in Cambridge


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ee by eck like. Wot the bloody hell does it matter if tha don't talk reet uh spell proper. E must ave moor in is yed than nits ah con tell thi.

Asta binmen binmam?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

ANYWAY I'm sure we are all
educated enough to realise that Moblee's TOP.


----------



## 94055

Yep
Just about enough to know I am on 
POT









OOOooopppppsssssss TOP


----------



## 94055

Oh Phil
With a Cambridge education like that, I would get your parents to ask for a refund in taxes :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Oh all right. I'll relieve you of the responsibility of being top for a while  

Gerald


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Oh Phil
> With a Cambridge education like that, I would get your parents to ask for a refund in taxes :lol: :lol:


:hathat29: :read2: Don't worry be Happy :lol:


----------



## 94055

What

I mean you SWOT :lol: :lol: :lol:




Oh
Hi Gerald, Johhny and Stickey, well he is bound to be along soon :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes and here I am. Spelling and grammer? It does matter but good manners matters more and it is very bad manners to comment about others command of English, this is my first and only comment on the subject, apart from that,"evening all" Stickeys now on holiday having completed his course, think I might have a little drinkies and then my level of gibberish will increase.
Spike Milligan was my hero, can you tell? :wink:


----------



## 94055

> Spike Milligan was my hero, can you tell?


No



> Stickeys now on holiday


Have a nice holiday :lol:



> this is my first and only comment on the subject


Oh and as you do not want to say any more, see you after your holiday :wink: :lol: :lol:

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

SandJ said:


> Spike Milligan was my hero, can you tell?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickeys now on holiday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a nice holiday :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first and only comment on the subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and as you do not want to say any more, see you after your holiday :wink: :lol: :lol:
> I said on this subject, do try and keep up :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...


----------



## moblee

On a mountain in virginia,stands alonesome pine
:lol:


----------



## 106003

thats me


----------



## chrisjrv

Which one do you see yourself as? or is it the tree? I seem to remember hippies wanting to be trees and there has been an unanswered question about wacky baccy :wink: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stickey said:


> Spelling and grammer? It does matter but good manners matters more and it is very bad manners to comment about others command of English


I hate spelling and grammar Nazis :evil: :evil: Mrs. GeraldandAnnie keeps getting me with the ground / floor conundrum. :evil: :evil:

This is neither my first, nor will it be my last (I suspect) comment on the matter :lol: It's a larfff being on here, isn't it?

Happy holidays, Stickie, you lucky wotsit. Looking forward to a weekend at Shepton, then in Oxford, then at the NEC and beyond. Happy camping! 

Gerald

P.S. I thought it was a full moon (seeing it out of my front window as I type), but it seems I missed it - :: phases of the moon ::


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Get to bed you lot, I'll take over now for the night shift.

Big Johnny is here so have no fear.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

Tsk. Big Johnny? More like Johnny-come-lately :roll: 

I'm here for the duration. There's only work to get up for in the morning :? 

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald



> Mrs. GeraldandAnnie keeps getting me with the ground / floor conundrum


The answer, I believe you will find in the karma sutra. Happy reading :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Stew

What are you doing over here?



artona said:


> Hi Gerald
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. GeraldandAnnie keeps getting me with the ground / floor conundrum
> 
> 
> 
> The answer, I believe you will find in the karma sutra. Happy reading :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's not the reading that's the problem 

In the house, my feet are on the *floor*. In the garden, my feet are on the *ground*. Floor inside, ground outside.

Where are my feet resting when I'm under the carport? In the porch?

This, and other conundrums, keep me awake at night (until, that is, I fall asleep).

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Gerald



> What are you doing over here?


Finding sanctuary mate, we all need to sometimes :lol: :lol: . I posted often in the early days of this thread, but have left it to others of recent times 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> What are you doing over here?
> 
> 
> 
> Finding sanctuary mate, we all need to sometimes :lol: :lol: .
Click to expand...

I think I understand what you mean :wink: Peaceful here, innit?

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

I won't respond so you can be the best ever for a while :lol: 

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks, Stew  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok!,Ok! ............ What is going on? 
We have a mods invasion (reminds me of the battles with the rockers 8O )

The other day we had bognormike making his first appearance (suspicious) Now we have 2 mods at the same time. 8O 

Ok time for monitoring action, now on your best behavior monitors, keep the rif-raf in check.
:lilangel: It is ok Sir Mods we have it under control, now run along and do your modding elsewhere. We are monitored extremly well be our very own monitors and.......we do not need any HEAVY handed MODS on our patch. 8O Oh, ok you can stay as long as you are good :wink: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Steve - I am *always* good.

Shucks, you noticed our little invasion, huh?  We just wanted to inject a little _quality_ into proceedings here :wink:

Good morning!

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> ( We just wanted to inject a little _quality_ into proceedings here :wink: Gerald


Gerald we don't need quality, its  QUANTITY  thats the order of the day here.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Morning
Gerald, Johhny

I beg your pardon 8O we have plenty of quality on this thread. For a single thread, it attracts the attention from all walks of life (even pond life sometimes 8O :lol: ) We accept anyone as long as they obey a few simple rules, all 5,999,999 of them :lol: The no 1 rule must be obeyed though
Rules and regulations for the MHF, The last .......post here thread are:
1. sandj is the NO 1 and is the winner
2. any rules the montors of the above thread need creating, adjusting as they see fit 8O :wink: 
3. The final decision to rules allowed rests with sandj and the monitoring crew

So as you can see we do not need your help, (next time wait to be asked :roll: :roll: )
Then we will have a very happy thread

If you ignore this polite request we will have no option than to send in the heavy mob. As Johhny is heavier than me (I think 8O ) it will be up to him. :wink: 


Now what was the point of this reply?

Oh yes,

I AM on TTTTTTTOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPppppppppp


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> If you ignore this polite request we will have no option than to send in the heavy mob. As Johhny is heavier than me (I think 8O ) it will be up to him. :wink:


Will 17 1/2 stone do :wink: But i am every stone of loveliness :changes:

And sorry me old Selby mate, ones goodself is tops :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Errrrrmmmmm less of the



> And sorry me old


Oh and read the rules


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Topping the top


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, stop squabbling and play nicely :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You are older than 34 aren't you Steve?

If you are well       :lol: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Damn 35,  

Yawwwwnnnnn, my I just had the best day dream ever. I dreamt I had lost a few years 8O  


Oh ok
I am erm....................................................................... 21 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Oh ok I am erm....................21 :lol::lol:


Well that makes you heavier than me mate 8O 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Well that makes you heavier than me mate


Damn, I knew I shouldn't have had that last cream cake. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Johhny
Are you away this weekend or working?

We are still not sure :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello everone just got in from work,timewarped back through
the thread and found Mods have invaded, like Quadrophenia. :lol: 



MOBLEE 8)


----------



## 94055

It is ok moblee, we used the monitor powers to get rd of them :lol: :lol: 


:wav: :wav: :wav: 
:wav: This is a no mod thread :wav: 
:wav: Ok all use your powers :wav: 
:wav: together take ZAP!!!!! :wav: 
:wav: :wav: :wav: 


So all monitors now know how to rid this thread of mods next time we get invaded :wink:


----------



## badger

> like Quadrophenia


...I had that once......but I got some cream from the chemist and it went away...


----------



## moblee

OK :hathat35: [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X :evil3: 


:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: 













:rightfighter6: (MOD SNIPER)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Johhny
> Are you away this weekend or working?
> We are still not sure :roll:


Working Fri night but finishing in the morning. Then goin setting up a sponsored abseil (150ft) for St Cathrine's Hospice then working at the doctors Sun morn 7 till 12 so can't get away... It's so unfair 

Get yourself away mate, you know it makes sense  

Johnny F


----------



## 98408

Best ever MHF member?.Oh that'l be me then


----------



## chrisjrv

Who was that?


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 

Rule 1

Me


----------



## chrisjrv

Me,me , me,
Top of the treeeeeeeeeeee :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Don't panic!!!


----------



## 94055

mmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooowwwwwwww


The 

top 

you 


is 



not




it 



is




me


without the oww :roll: 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger

Don't tell 'em your name Moblee........ :lol:


----------



## 94055

Yep I agree
moderator name
moderator no
and
moderator rank


SAY no more :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Of course, don't forget that a mod started this thread :lol: :lol: 

Me top now.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok guys
I have got one of them in the open 8O I used the tactics from world war 2
Name, rang , serial no.
well I led him to believe it was mod...name ,rank etc :lol: :lol: 
So, quick jump to it monitors to :lol: your posts :lol: If you are caught on your own 8O remember....monitor name,rank etc :wink: :wink: 
The way forward is :roll: :roll: monitors rule, not mods 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll tell you what Mowblee,
you and I have to put up with some right rubbish :roll: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

Don't cast aspersions at Gerald like that; he's a mod and mods can make you look a right idiot, changing your posts without you realising and leaving no trace.


----------



## moblee

mopedsmile: mopedsmile: Lookout its the Mods.
We'll fight them on the beaches,DON'T PANIC :lol: 



PHIL 8) 

NITE,NITE

Hello,stickey sorry but i've been playing games with the children
most of the Evening.


----------



## geraldandannie

I worry about Steve sometimes :? 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Dave

I know what you mean, Someone has altered my posts on here for the past few day's. Now as you say a mod (only a mod) can alter my input. This leads me to believe the mods have a mole working under cover 8O Well to be honest I actually know that they do have a mole, I even know who it is :wink: He/she is working for the monitors sshh
They are deliberately confusing the mods on this thread (along with everyone else) It must be working as we keep getting guest appearances from members. Yep they make one or two comments and then zilch for ages.

Gerald

I don't doubt you, of that I have no doubt 8O



> I worry about Steve sometimes


That is not the first time you have made that comment 8O It will probably not be the last :lol: Oh! You are not the only one that worries as well :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hey, what's been goin on here pussycats (said in Kojak voice)

I love mods. They are the bestest and nicestest people ever and ever. I want to be one when I grow up :love7: :love7: :love7: :love7: 

Johnny F

(Gerald, I respect all you mods not like these riff-raff. I wont get banned like them will I? 'Cos I am a good lad me I am)


----------



## chrisjrv

DABurleigh said:


> Don't cast aspersions at Gerald like that; he's a mod and mods can make you look a right idiot, changing your posts without you realising and leaving no trace.


I require no assistance to look a right idiot :big3:


----------



## 94055

Chris
:lol: :lol: :lol:



> I require no assistance to look a right idiot


I DO
I am unable to put text on here without the help of the keyboard :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats a new concept, not clever enough to be an idiot, hmmm........ :? :?


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> I love mods. They are the bestest and nicestest people ever and ever. I want to be one when I grow up
> 
> (Gerald, I respect all you mods not like these riff-raff. I wont get banned like them will I? 'Cos I am a good lad me I am)


People can get banned for being a creep, you know :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> People can get banned for being a creep, you know


See
How many times have I told you? You just can't trust them 8O 
Even when you try creeping to them, well!!!! they turn against you. :roll:

Now you see why we have the monitors :wink: :wink:



> Thats a new concept, not clever enough to be an idiot, hmmm........


I agree 8O :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am not a creep I am Crepe :? :? 

I luv anagrams me I do?

I am sorry Steve for not believing in you mate. You are right about Moderators, especially Gerald, he's just a Mad Rooster (anagram) :!: :!: :!: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

MODS are GREAT :thumbright: BUT....

MOBLEE RULZ


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve we could have a spy in the camp.... Just check out the anagram of him above me..... Be Mole.

We know who you are Moblee 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

NOW,NOW,JOHNNY you're the one keeping a EYE on everyone.
Its ALWAYS the guilty ones who blame others.
:^o 



MOBLEE'S no grass!!!!! 

:lurk:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> MOBLEE'S no grass!!!!!


"No Grass" But you may wear "Sarongs" Ah ha 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Johhny,
Come closer I will have to whisper.

Moblee is our spy, he is a moderator supremo. He was able to get into the mods good books.
Pity your attempt was sussed by Gerald



> I love mods. They are the bestest and nicestest people ever and ever. I want to be one when I grow up


Still we have one on the other side, we need to be carefull that he does not come out. 

:lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

I know who it is, it's.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Completely slipped my mind :thebigsqueeze:


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone,What a lovely hot day 8) 

phil


----------



## Velvettones

cor you guys have been busy whilst i've been sunbathing by my MH, just back so clearly not the mole - unless that's a double bluff, i'm not sure anymore after reading 15 pages of this topic.

could comment on lots of it, but i'm hungry

steve - hows those ceiling coming along?
my hallway needs doing when you are done

:BIG: 


Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Very quiet on here am I all on my own  

I must be top then   It's tough at the top but I think I can handle it 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't worry, Stickeys here.


----------



## moblee

Not so quiet now the Main MAN'S back from Tescoooo's. 8O 

Hi johnny :wink: 


Moblee ooooh yeah i'm just a Love machine........ :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> i'm just a Love machine........ :lol:


Love machine :?: :?: :?: Don't you mean "Moan Vehicle" (anag)

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Sorry mango can't work it out. :?: :?: :?: :?: :roll: 

moblee 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh come on Moblee :roll: it's easy mate :wink: 

Sun arise, early in the mornin....
Means arainin in the afteroon.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Can you see what it is yit?


----------



## 94055

> Not so quiet now the Main MAN'S back from Tescoooo's.


I haven't been to Tescooooooo's :lol: :lol:

Afternoon all. Ceilings are still waiting Mark. :wink:


----------



## moblee

I said MAIN MAN,s and j not
woo man :lol: :lol:

MOBLEE ya simply the BEST,better than *ALL*the rest :!: :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not quite :wink:


----------



## 94055

Some people will say anything to be top 8O


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Not quite :wink:


Hello Stickey
What do ya mean 'Not quite' :twisted:


----------



## 94055

Moblee

What happened to this posting?

:lol: :lol:



> Guess who\'s back,back again
> MOBLEE\'S back tell a friend,
> yes he\'s back,yes he\'s back.........


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Moblee
> 
> What happened to this posting?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who\'s back,back again
> MOBLEE\'S back tell a friend,
> yes he\'s back,yes he\'s back.........
Click to expand...

Didn't put enough stamps on it,so it was returned to sender
address unknown,no such number,no such zone :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

SandJ said:


> Some people will say anything to be top 8O


anything


----------



## 94055

You missed the 

" "




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I didn't miss them at all


----------



## moblee

HA!HA! You missed,try again :!: :roll:

*MOBLEE* The best there *IS,*The best there *WAS*,
The best there'll ever *BE*

NOW REPEAT AFTER *ME* :evil: :twisted:


----------



## 94055

I literally have just done what you asked.

Jan has just clipped me around the ears 8O

I only repeated myself like you said :roll:



> NOW REPEAT AFTER ME


----------



## moblee

SANDJ, My jan said i bet sandj will pick up on the 'repeat after me'
part of my post. 

Your getting too predictable steve!!!

Hope your ears HURT :twisted:


----------



## 94055

Now did she also say:

I bet you sandj says 

Well your Jan does know me fairly well :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

At the bottom of this mine lies a big, big man..... Big Johnny, Big Johnny.......Big Bad Johnny :naka: :naka: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

AAH! Now i could use the old cliche:

Have you got any pictures of your jan in the n..e??  NO
Do you want some!!
But i won't :lol: :lol: 


I keep telling you MOBLEE simply the best :wink:


----------



## 94055

Oh Dear :roll:



> Have you got any pictures of your jan in the n..e?? NO
> Do you want some!!


Actually the answer is not NO I have quite a few. Mind you not as many as I have of your Jan though :wink: Mind you I have a lot of video footage as well :wink:

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Come on chaps, let us know when we have to check u tube


----------



## Velvettones

you guys r mad - i spend 15 hours on top wondering if you have all finally agreed that i'm the main man - have been to tesco - then in 9 hours you manage a whole page of posts after my spot

well - i'm back on now - don't worry i'll look after my spot again

Mark


----------



## 94055

Oh Ok if you insist

>>Here<<


----------



## moblee

ooh,You bitch!! I'll scratch your eyes out.Heres one of my pictures of yourJ. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

methinks someones been at the steroids again...


----------



## 94055

Looks different from the back 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:wink: :lol: 

Moblee still the best 8)


----------



## 94055

I admire your persistence. Mind you it is futile :roll: 

8) 8) 8) 

Mr cool


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> I admire your persistence. Mind you it is futile :roll:
> 
> 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Mr cool


I bow to your superiority :notworthy:

:thebirdman:
Moblee the best if you can't see that steve you shouldn't be driving
a Motorhome 8)


----------



## Velvettones

thank you moblee, i don't demand that though


----------



## 94055

I hate all this attention :wink: 

:notworthy: no need to bow. In fact no more mention of my superiority.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Alright steve enough's,enough for one night.
Hello Velvettones,Hope everythings good with you at the mo.  


phil


----------



## Velvettones

everythings fine except back to work tomorrow  

i'm on top again now though  

Mark


----------



## 94055

Mornin all
What a lovely sunny morning, pity it is a Monday :roll: 

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Whats worse we've had to put our holiday back a week, should have started today, never mind at least you'll have me in your earhole for another week.


----------



## 94055

> Whats worse we've had to put our holiday back a week,


Sorry to hear that, It would have been a nice peacefull week on here. Still we have got next week to look forward to :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris
Hope it was not too much of a problem and the hols are not spoilt


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Right this is the last ever post on this thread before it's locked so....

 I AM THE WINNER


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I thank you all, I am the best.
So leave it now and take a rest..

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Right this is the last ever post on this thread before it's locked so....
> 
> I AM THE WINNER


I am lost for words on this one 8O You had won, then you post again 8O This means you gave up the right to be the winner So whats next?

:wink: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looks like you won then Steve . Bugger, it's so unfair. If it wasn't for bad luck I would have no luck at all. If I fell in a barrel of nipples I would come out suckin my thumb    

I bow to you ow worthy winner =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>

Or Do I :^o :^o :^o :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I need a rest

:idea: 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I need a bigger rest than you Steve.....

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok
I am awake and refreshed now.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

just back from work - could use a rest - nevermind


----------



## chrisjrv

You can all have a rest while I climb wearily to the top of the pile, still, wifeys gippy tummy should be better by next weekend and so hopefully we'll be away next weekend. Still for the meantime Stickeys on top where he belongs, all the rest are just hopefulls, pretenders to my rightfull position and I am sure you will all knuckle under and accept the inevitable #-o


----------



## moblee

\/ WHO'S THIS??. IT'S wait for it....
MOBLEE ccasion7:



8) 8) :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it, is it. Yes it is, it's Moblee runner up yet again :turn-l: :turn-l: :turn-l: :splat: :splat: :splat: :splat: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

enjoy the runner up position do you? Wonder where the phrase " runner up" came from?


----------



## moblee

AAH Johnny F, The slightly nutty Friar :crazyeyes: 
[-X [-X :crazy: :crazy: 


MOBLEE 8) :twisted:

Hello Stickey.


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> AAH Johnny F, The slightly nutty Friar :crazyeyes:
> [-X [-X :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> MOBLEE 8) :twisted:
> 
> Hello Stickey.


Hello Mowblee, my dad used to smoke some tobacco called nutty friar


----------



## mangothemadmonk

[stream:850c1240d3]http://www.basementarcade.com/arcade/guant/die.wav[/stream:850c1240d3]

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

[stream:604ebcd105]http://www.basementarcade.com/arcade/guant/brave.wav[/stream:604ebcd105]

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Whaaattttttt

[stream:ad68db1948]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=evil_laf.wav[/stream:ad68db1948]


----------



## chrisjrv

If he could talk what would he say?( leaving myself wide open)


----------



## 94055

> If he could talk what would he say?( leaving myself wide open)


Who?


----------



## moblee

WHO??? :scratch: 
:idea: DR WHO! We must destroy ALL Humans,except for the
one they call MOBLEE!!!!


----------



## 94055

Is that Dr Who?
Now did he not defeat the Daleks?




Why do you bother?


:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

[-X [-X :boxing: 
Destroy ALL humans except the one they call MOBLEE & DR WHO.



Why do i bother :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeh, why do you bother :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi all, glad to see you are still having fun :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia :hello2: 
Are you keeping well?


----------



## 94055

Hi Trish
Long time no spk :lol: :lol: 
As you know...it is good to be .... :wink:

[stream:299d00de14]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=goodking.wav[/stream:299d00de14]


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Moblee - SandJ

Been watching you lot but not been very sociable :roll: 

Had to cancel a couple of trips because kids visiting so got a bit down, better now, off to Shepton Mallet on Friday, then down to Burnham and then who knows where, may never come home :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> then down to Burnham and then who knows where


Southport Rally :lol: I am sure room for a small one. I did not see you at big meet was you present?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh Steve, I was all over you at the 'big one' ..... you don't remember  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol: :lol: 
Not there really, couldn't make it unfortunately.


Southport is just sooooooooo far away from me  
Who knows though :wink:


----------



## 94055

Ah
I thought not :wink: 

As It say's it is good to be King :wink: :lol: :lol: 
Thought Southport may be too far, but ....you never know.
Well you may as well come back to this thread now as we need a good monitor. :lol: :lol: 
Not heard from Babs for ages, mind you she did say she might make Southport.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Who's kids were visiting? You're grandchildren,maybe.
Nearly forgot,I drove past Waterbeach barracks tonight 7.00pm
very quiet!! Are they not there?


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry, shouldn't call them 'kids' really as they are now 21 and 23 :roll: 

Yes, Waterbeach may be deserted, my son is away various places around UK on training exercises, not sure if the whole camp has gone.
He is off to Scotland soon for about 7 weeks then away again 4 - 6 weeks on his Lance Corporal cadre.

I keep considering moving as he has bought a flat. with his girlfriend, in Enfield and the other is at Uni in London ... long way from SW Wales  

Glad they are off my hands  but would like to be a bit closer ---------- one day


----------



## moblee

Fair enough tricia,considering moving,Cambridge is quite nice :lol: 
sth wales probably prettier though.

phil


----------



## Velvettones

hi trish - go on come to southport - all us northerners make rallies to the south coast (although it is nice down there) - it'd only be a little ride up the country - and it's on the right side for you...

whilst you are considering - i'll wait here on top for an answer.....

....

....

....

....

....

....

....

[whistles a tune]

[very badly]

Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

My goodness, what tune was that :lol: 

Just stay down there for a while now, I'm back on TOP Yipeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Velvettones

i was walking in the woods one day

very predictable i know - it just came to me though

Mark


----------



## moblee

How about;

The old town looks the same as i step down from the train....... OR

Men of honour stop you're dreaming can't you see their spearpoints
gleaming. :lol: 




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

ah, that's good, the green green grass of home


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> How about;
> 
> The old town looks the same as i step down from the train....... OR
> 
> Men of honour stop you're dreaming can't you see their spearpoints
> gleaming. :lol:
> 
> phil


 I've just added a extra one for you Tricia,
What about a old Doris day song :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

*MHF theme tune ????*

Oooh, gleaming spearpoints eh. :roll: :wink: :lol:

Who's doris Day ?!?!?! :lol:

How about this for our theme tune

Oh, give me land, lots of land under starry skies above, 
Don't fence me in. 
Let me ride through the wide open country that I love, 
Don't fence me in. 
Let me be by myself in the evenin' breeze, 
And listen to the murmur of the cottonwood trees, 
Send me off forever but I ask you please, 
Don't fence me in.

Just turn me loose, let me straddle my old saddle 
Underneath the western skies. 
On my Cayuse, let me wander over yonder 
Till I see the mountains rise.

I want to ride to the ridge where the west commences 
And gaze at the moon till I lose my senses 
And I can't look at hovels and I can't stand fences 
Don't fence me in.


----------



## moblee

I know the song,but i don't know who sang it?


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on then, anyone know the artist??


----------



## moblee

*DEAN MARTIN :wink: *


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its the great Bing.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Well done Johnny :wink: :wink:

Moblee - - - Dean Martin :roll: :roll:

Originally written for an unproduced 20th Century Fox film musical, Adios Argentina, in 1934

Roy Rogers sang it in the movie Hollywood Canteen in 1944

Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters in 1944

also sung by Nickel Creek, Frankie Lane and Ella Fitzgerald, David Byrne, Louis Armstrong, Willie Nelson, Harry Connick Jnr ....... blimey, they've all had a go.

_Info from Google lyric search and Wikipedia_


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Originally written for an unproduced 20th Century Fox film musical, Adios Argentina, in 1934
> 
> Roy Rogers sang it in the movie Hollywood Canteen in 1944
> 
> Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters in 1944
> 
> also sung by Nickel Creek, Frankie Lane and Ella Fitzgerald, David Byrne, Louis Armstrong, Willie Nelson, Harry Connick Jnr ....... blimey, they've all had a gooh and Dean martin
> 
> _Info from Google lyric search and Wikipedia_


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> blimey, they've all had a go.


All except for Dean Martin :? :? :? :?

Good guess Moblee but no cigar :hathat333: :hathat333: :hathat333:

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Silly boy Moblee :roll: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, there is a book upstairs waiting to be read.
Night all, have a good one :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am here on my own so thats me the winner for the night.... and I love you all.

Good night :love10: :love10: :love10: :love10: 

Johnny F (full of Drambuie ) :drinking:


----------



## Velvettones

mornin

all quiet round ere


----------



## 94055

Mornin
Yep


:wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin' nope     

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

R U sure?


Now that could be a new name for a company selling Motorhomes, or it sounds like it could already be some of them. 8O 

Motorhomes R US

(R US)


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johhny sent you a pm :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Cheers Steve, have received and replied. Southport is going to cost me a fortune hic hic :wink: :wink: 

I see I am top again....

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 
You seem to suffer a lot from the hic ups recently Johhny, have you been drinking a lot? :lol: :lol: 

Top of the shop to


ME


----------



## chrisjrv

Related to wild bill hiccup perhaps :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's great being top    

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

But not for long


----------



## 94055

True.
:lol: :lol: 

If no I just shout..........



Agreed it was annoying, removed so as to keep our sanity :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What sort of help would you require Steve :?: 

That voice is so annoying fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Whatcha Good people of MHF land :roll: 



phil :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Phil, had your tea yet?


----------



## moblee

No not yet Stickey!!!

Someone's gonna get a thumping if it's much longer :twisted:

*ME* When i ask if Dinners ready yet!! :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've just ordered a ruby mate, fetch it in 20 mins :badairday: tomorrow


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> I've just ordered a ruby mate, fetch it in 20 mins :badairday: tomorrow


:wickedfart: Go for it Stickey,well in twenty minutes :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yo Stickey, get a roll of bog roll in the fridge just in case its a warm one   

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

evening all
Fun started on the front page again!!!!! :roll: :roll: 
Poor new member started a thread and they jumped on it :roll: :roll:

Why can't they just have fun like us lot? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I have avoided the postings so far but am getting very close to giving my opinion :evil:

Top

Oh and.........

[stream:e67855cc86]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=av0011.wav[/stream:e67855cc86]


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I put my 2 penny worth in as I think I am allowed now having done a few posts and been a member for over 12 months.

Just my own personal views.

Anyway with this post I am top toperty top top again... It is a beautiful thing.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Saw your post mate, well put. I am afraid my comments will be a bit stronger. I have just had to edit this posting :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Now, who was top?

Steve


----------



## moblee

I see what you mean chaps!!.
IMHO I feel that 'the Last member to post'....... thread is on its
last legs as the funnier posters don't contribute anymore :lol: :lol: 



Moblee :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

I think you're funny mate, lighten up everyone


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> I think you're funny mate, lighten up everyone


Cheers Stickey,Will you marry me?
I might get my tea earlier :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> is on its
> last legs


No, it is on its back legs :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nice pussy  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Nice pussy  :lol:


see what I mean?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now that made me chuckle.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok Scan your eyes










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Or
Donald where is your trousersssssssss



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Next page


----------



## 94055




----------



## moblee

Fancy a duck? Darling


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now this is an ugly cat...

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

moblee said:


> Fancy a duck? Darling


cockney again is it?


----------



## 94055

This is it's owners










Add yours here

>>Here<<


----------



## moblee

Oh Lord want you buy me a Autotrail cheyenne my friends all got
Hymers i must make amends.......
Go on Dolly use them thar lungs :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

................I can hear sweet voices singing ....................

toks on top :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Goodnight all it's time I was in bed...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

It's goodnight from him and it's goodnight from me 8O 

Night all, keep happy.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Night all, I'll just hang around up here for a few hours and keep an eye on things :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

night chaps and chappettes (hmm, haven't heard that since ninja turtles was popular), busy day so i haven't been on top in a while - so i'll do the overnight shift instead

Mark


----------



## moblee

:animaldog: :grommit: :read2: :sleeping: :sleeping: 






Good :whdat:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good night ...... again :roll: :lol:


----------



## badger

Right...........that's it..........enough of this trivial drivel...................close it down end of story...............end of thread..................too many members turning into zombies.........(did I say Turning?)....................so that's it then.........I'm the bestest ever. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That's a good stint at the top badger but its time you went back to your "sett".

Johnny will take over for the day shift.

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll help him. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

stickey said:


> I'll help him. :wink:


... but not for too long :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 97984

5328 :lol:


----------



## badger

I'm a nocturnal creature.............I just couldn't sleep with all the racket!!


----------



## nukeadmin

I'm back online and at the top


----------



## artona

Hi

an hour you guys left him on, come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn

stew


----------



## tokkalosh

Guess no-one wanted to 'put him down' Stew  :lol: :lol: 

Good to see you Nuke, glad you are fully functioning again


----------



## 94055

> an hour you guys left him on, come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn


He was just lucky Stew. 
I would have left him hanging around for hours, days even weeks. Well he does it to us 8O :lol: :lol: Only joking Dave, I have never known someone take so long to get over a hangover 8O Or was it keeping low profile due to all the noise YOU made :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## moblee

Phew, Just go in from work,and what do i find another NEW poster a Nukeadmin :notworthy: :notworthy: I dunno coming on here like
he owns the place :lol: :lol:

Moblee Still the *BEST*


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> Moblee Still the *BEST*


Nah, not really :wink:

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

Moblee, I can still get to the top as well. Does that make me the best?


Richard....


----------



## geraldandannie

RichardnGill said:


> Moblee, I can still get to the top as well. Does that make me the best?


Not for long

Gerald


----------



## moblee

My dear Gerald.
If you modulated on my frequency you would realise i ONLY speak
the truth :lol:

MOBLEE *simply* the BEST :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> If you modulated on my frequency


Why on earth would I want to do that? :roll:

Me top

Gerald


----------



## moblee

RichardnGill said:


> Moblee, I can still get to the top as well. Does that make me the best?
> 
> Richard....


Hello richard,2nd best :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

I am happy being second best, that's better than I normally get.

Pity you are second best though Again...


Richard...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just come in and find I am still top 8) 8) 8) 8)

It's great being here \/ \/ \/ 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

My turn now :wink:


----------



## 94055

When you wish upon a star, 
makes no difference where you are.

It doesn't matter to me,
as on top it is for me.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

i've just realised that if i don't refresh the page i am still on top from the last time i visited. so i have my own personal little best ever page that i'm never knocked off :lol: 

also, as rob made this thread and is now at the bottom of over 5000 posts - does that make him the worst or the worst of the best?

and will he defend his honor by posting again???

Mark


----------



## 94055

Mark :roll: 
He posted not long ago :roll: 
I would show you the link
But to be honest I am relaxing.
So go and look yourself 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are

Let it fill your heart with glee
When you get the great Moblee :lol: 


Thanks for the idea,steve :wink:


----------



## 94055

> Let it fill your heart with glee
> When you get the great Moblee


Let it fill your heart with glee 
When you kill the pest Moblee

Thanks for the idea,Phill :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

When you wish upon a star,
Makes no difference where you are.

Just use a satnav in your car.


----------



## moblee

S and J


----------



## 94055

> S and J


Phill
That may be you

Sadly everyone else is
:lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jan just clipped me around the ears so..................................
.........................................................................................
.........................................................................................
nothing has been changed :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Talking of ears!!!
Its a new breed half Basset,half Gremlin :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

As I am going of air for a while I will leave you with this

Is this better? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [stream:33cf811a67]http://www.frogstar.com/wav/displaywav.asp?fil=bbdntknw.wav[/stream:33cf811a67]


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Are you saying you are a little fairy Moblee :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not that I've anything against little fairies :wink: :wink: 

Well it's Wednesday night and thats beer night so bless you all, I'm off to the pub hic hic :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Airy fairy :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Airy fairy :lol: :lol:


Hello Tricia,Your top of my wish list :wink:

phil


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:


My old drinking buddy (and his wife) are coming down from oop North to stay with us for a couple of days, so I've been given special permission to drink during the week 

The Stella's in the fridge, and I'm just patiently waiting.

And waiting.

And ...... 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> My old drinking buddy (and his wife) are coming down from oop North to stay with us for a couple of days, so I've been given special permission to drink during the week


Sorry Gerald we are unable to make it 8O You will have to put the Stella back into storage 8O

:wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

When you said you were going off air what were you going to breathe?


----------



## Velvettones

that would be water - didn't you know steve had gills?

i'm aware he posted sj, just wondered if he was watching in the wings and could be drawn out - my ploy appears to have failed though.....











or has it.....





i'm on top - Markie D!!!!


----------



## 94055

> When you said you were going off air what were you going to breathe?


Chriss
Sorry I meant to say I was coming off the oxygen tanks. when that happens I am unable to post.

Mark
A fish 8O me fishy 8O MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Velvettones

me fishies had a near miss tonight - the pump packed up in the tank and i've had it in pieces on the living room floor - all sorted now though

they too need plenty of oxygen

is it just you and me tonight SJ? everyone else appears to have scarpered

ah well at least it cements my place for longer  

Mark


----------



## 94055

You don't know me ..............



> ah well at least it cements my place for longer


Who told you I was going to put you in a cement bag? 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Buzz lightyear to star command,come in star command,
I've landed on a strange looking forum.There doe's not appear
to be any intelligent life form!!
Aah wait a minute,Moblee he must be your Leader :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Velvettones

save me buzz - i'm being buried in concrete - moblee and SandJ are evil and are trying to kill me instead of worshipping me as their leader


----------



## moblee

Grow up mark don't be so childish :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

are you saying you don't believe in buzz lightyear?


----------



## Velvettones

anyone know where florrie is - haven't seen her on in a few days?

is she sailing the ocean green in her yellow submer-motorhome?

Mark


----------



## moblee

Velvettones said:


> are you saying you don't believe in buzz lightyear?


My avatar says i have special powers!!!
I am Buzz lightyear and my dads Zurg!!
Now if i can just get out of this straight jacket :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

thats easy your wings cut through things like jackets or rope - i've seen it in films

although i've got some bad news for you moblee

YOU ARE A TOY!!!!!


----------



## moblee

You are a sad strange little man.
Do you want to log a complaint with Star command!




Nite,Nite


----------



## mangothemadmonk

To infinity and beyond...

Where is Florrie... I wish she would confirm on the rally/meet then we could have a full house.

Well I am p****d so goin to bed with a wee nippy sweety.

I love you all.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I really do love you all;.......... all except Moblee who is always numero uno ..... or who thinks he is :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

thankyou mango - although buzz can't help his dillusions


----------



## 94055

> Grow up mark don't be so childish


Absolute classic, had me in stiches. Grow up from moblee :lol: It is like someone telling me to be childish, no chance 8O :lol: :lol:



> I really do love you all;..........


Now steady on Johhny, you had full atttendance for Southport. Have you looked since that statement? It is now totally empty 8O See>>Here<< 
Oh the freedom of speech on MHF does not always work from full to empty in one swoop 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That is why I am no 1


----------



## geraldandannie

Move over, Steve  

Over on Mike's "Free Day Out" thread (Top Tips), I noticed that one of my posts had the magic number 300,000 assigned to it. This means that Nuke will be awarding me the grand prize for achieving this fantastic milestone. I'm sure I remember him saying "anything up to £50,000", which will buy me a nice new motorhome from either Shepton Mallet or the NEC.

I just thought I'd share my good fortune, and celebrate from this lofty position. :lol: When I pick it up, I'll let you all peek in through the doorway for a few seconds. Probably.

Roll on 400,000 posts :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> I really do love you all;.......... all except Moblee who is always numero uno ..... or who thinks he is :wink: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F


 :withstupid: :boxing: :ky: :jerk: 8O 8O :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

I think its mum was too friendly with a Gremlin :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

congrats gerald - although sandj will just alter the database and make himself win :? 

nevermind

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It will be me this time.... I may be a sinner, but make me a winner.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

mango - it could be you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It usually is but I blame it on the dog    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Ease up Velvettones,I just come on to have a look and your
finger nearly poked my eye out :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mark
Do you know something that I don't? 8O :lol:



> although sandj will just alter the database and make himself win


I know I am no 1 and have proper powers not like Moblee......but 8O

Steve

Oh and don't point it is rude :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Global warming and here's the proof....










See told you it was true..

Johnny f


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Good one johnny,Where ever did you find that one :?:


----------



## 94055

8O 8O 8O

I was looking at these!!!!!!!!!! Strange

Global warming has been getting a bad rap lately. But what's so terrible about having more oceans, no winters, and year-round sun tans? Before you write off the coming climate change, check out our 25 reasons why there's nothing like a nice warm globe. 
1. Minnesota can change its license plate slogan from "**** hole" to "The State with Two Coasts."

2. Kansas will finally get what it deserves: a hurricane.

3. Saying "I hate winter" will be like saying "I hate Father's Day", cause it only lasts 24 hours.

4. No more penguins.

5. The hotter it is, the colder beer'll taste.

6. "Sunny Alaska" will replace "Burny Florida" as the new winter vacation destination.

7. It will take a lot less time to boil water.

8. You'll finally get some use out of that ark you got for Christmas.

9. Hot Tubs will be replaced with Ice Tubs - which will mean lots and lots of hard nips.

10. Everyone will be so tan that we'll all look like Arabs. And then there won't be any more racism.

11. One word: Waterworld.

12. Another great excuse to hang out in your underwear 24/7/365.

13. Mexicans will start heading south instead of north.

14. You'll be able have engine block eggs without starting your engine.

15. The Olympic torch will never go out.

16. Due to the lack of ice, hockey will finally become the the sport it was meant to be: a bunch of guys hitting each other with sticks under water.

17. There's no forest fires in the ocean.

18. The phrase "hot as hell" will no longer be hyperbole.

19. You'll be able to roast your nuts without an open fire.

20. Since they're called the "Boys of Summer", baseball will be played year round.

21. You'll be able to really put your Degree deodorant to the test, just like in the commercial.

22. It'll be as hot as the south everywhere, so naturally, everyone will become as funny as Jeff Foxworthy and Larry The Cable guy. We'll laugh ourselves into world peace.

23. You'll be able to give hot rock massages to ladies you just met in the park.

24. If the entire world floods and we're forced to live underwater, maybe we'll meet Poseidon.

25. We'll all figure out there's nothing beneficial about global warming


----------



## 94055

Oh
Forgot to say nice one Johhny
Now could you please show us the female that wears the pair on the far right. :wink: 


:lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

Oh Steve, 8O you'll get writers cramp if you carry on! :roll: 
You'd better rest you wrists you might need them later :jerk: 

ow! Jan just clipped me round the ears.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Phill
Right that is enough, I am not going to put up with this any more. This is getting out of hand. Now you may think it is bad enough for you. But let me tell you this I get twice as many as you. I get them of mine and also yours :evil:



> ow! Jan just clipped me round the ears....


So Jan and Jan leave my ears alone.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bed time for little boys, so off you go you lot. Me, I am going to be here for the next 8 hours keeping watch so WATCH  it.

 OK 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

ACHOO


or to the non converted



sneeze


or is it




sneese (No)





or is it 



snooze




or is it 




????????






no?








are you sure?





















?








quite sure?




















oh











so


















I















have






















got 


























the 


























wrong


















thoughts





















on 


























this
























?






















Oh, ok


































goodnigh
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
tt
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
t
tt














WHAT STILL HERE?














Yep, goodnight :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

What a waste of paper!!!

nite,nite


phil


----------



## 94055

True, oh and past your bedtime.


Nite, nite

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

night chaps - i'll watch the post

Mark


----------



## 94055

Good morning
What a beautiful day it is today. 
The sun is shinning, the birds are singing. 
Now for the bad news
WORK is waiting 8O :lol: :lol:

Have any of you heard this? (stick with it)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh just get to work Steve and leave us semi retired lot here :wink: :wink: 

On nights tonight.... Friday night what bliss :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny 
Was at, is at, still at........work.
Reason, working from home :lol: 
Testing today so easier to do at home sometimes.

Steve

Get some sleep while you can, 
Can't say nite nite as it sounds wrong
Will have to say day day 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Cheers mate. Ordered you know what from you know who. Should be here next week.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

OOOOHHHH its me still top.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Ordered you know what from you know who


 8O Haven't got a clue what you are on about. Well that is what I will be saying to the copper if we get caught :wink: :lol:

Yep, thinking of taking up the installing side as part of my buisness if you know what I mean.

Oh who did you send that video to?
Ok everyone if you did not receive a video from Johhny then pm him it is hilarious, he will then send you the link. 
No, NO, no need to thank me mate. :lol: :lol:

Right that should keep you busy for a while and I will keep top spot on here. :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> OOOOHHHH its me still top.


I think you're mistaken, Johnny

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Right that should keep you busy for a while and I will keep top spot on here. :wink:


* snigger *

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Ordered you know what from you know who


 8O Haven't got a clue what you are on about. Well that is what I will be saying to the copper if we get caught :wink: :lol:

Yep, thinking of taking up the installing side as part of my buisness if you know what I mean.

Oh who did you send that video to?
Ok everyone if you did not receive a video from Johhny then pm him it is hilarious, he will then send you the link. 
No, NO, no need to thank me mate. :lol: :lol:

Right that should keep you busy for a while and I will keep top spot on here. :wink:

:lol: :lol:

Yep No 1 is me :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just sent it to you mate, you never know who might dob you in with the the local moderator and get you banned :wink: :wink: :wink: .

Johnny F

ps It is a funny video though... Thanks for sending it me STEVE :lol: :lol:

edit Oh Gerald you know it's me who's top you little tinker you


----------



## 94055

Ok, Ok you have twisted my arm. Chicken :roll: 
Be warned you all it contains bad language and some nudity (nice though  )
The link is

>>>>>Here<<<<<

Now blame Johhny he sent it to me so you know what you have to do :lol: :lol:

No1

:wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What sort of link is that??

It was'nt me guv, it was Steve.

Or as Homer Simpson says "An older boy made me do it" :laughing5: :laughing5: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

*THANK* Crunchie

ITS FRIDAY!!


----------



## Velvettones

thank god ur back moblee these two have gone insane

if there even is a link to a funny vid would sum1 care to pm me - if not then i'll ignore all posts regarding it

Mark


----------



## 94055

> THANKGOD
> 
> ITS FRIDAY!!


You mean all of what we have gone through and given you in the last 8-9hrs the best thing you can say is............not even worth repeating. You can tell you have not read the previous postssssssss

8O :evil: :roll:  :? :twisted:  :lol: :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

who were you quoting there SandJ - neither of us said that...


i agree though - moblee blatantly hasn't read the posts, he's just sneakily trying for the top spot

we wont let him though


----------



## moblee

Hold on STEVE i've just got in from work and am expressing
the joy of the fact that it is vendredi.
I'll NOW timewarp back to earlier in the day,so stop nagging
or I'LL box your ears :wink:


----------



## 94055

Mark
Would I lie to you?
Read the posts and do what it says. That is your link to the video. It is well worth the hassle.
Oh and Moblee wobbly edited his post and changed GOD to Crunchie :roll: 
The way you lot are shaping up we will have to get the monitors back, now we don't want that do we? 8O #-o 

Hi stickey :wink:


----------



## moblee

If jesus wants a motorhome he can have ours we're thinking
of giving it up.


----------



## Velvettones

he's not having ours - even if he is the son of god, it cost a fortune and we've only just got it

why u giving it up? are you staying on the site?

clicked the link steve, who would you like me to pm you or johnny?


----------



## 94055

Moblee is pulling your leg Mark. He must keep the van or he loses his superior powers 8O "Does he" ........... "Yep" .......... Yipee sell the van, sell the van.

:lol: :lol: 

Only kidding Phill :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Velvettones,Sorry to worry you or please you!
It just sits in the garden most of the time rotting away,work 
commitments or family wanting to do different things.

All that said, we do love motorhoming.  : :compress:


----------



## 94055

> It just sits in the garden most of the time rotting away,work
> commitments or family wanting to do different things.


When we are unable to get away sometimes, we just go out for the day. Phill make time change your lifestyle to suit your hobby. (Now you have not got a Hobby have you?)
Get yourself to a meet, once you have been to one you will want to get to the next.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Stevie baby,We went to the p'boro show earlier this year met
Artona,snelly,webagents,gaspode etc thouroughly decent people
especially artona.I don't know mate i sometimes get disillution'ed
(big word) probably spelt wrong :lol: 
Will keep it up jan wants to go to france half term (Teacher)


Anyway this isn't very moblee \/ ottytrain2: ccasion5: 
:smilecolros: 


MOBLEE :twisted:


----------



## 94055

> met
> Artona,snelly,webagents,gaspode etc thouroughly decent people
> especially artona.


Am I missing something here? You met the riff raff mentioned above and found them to be thouroughly decent people. Yep that would be them 8O 
Now, for your next meet you are going to meet genuine decent people. :wink: 
Right, time I went and .............carried on as normal. The size of Stew does not bother me 8O Oh and I do not have special powers!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Get yourself to a Northern meet, we are so much more............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ I am sorry, I am unable to say anymore I have been modded 8O (Crombie,flairs and Ben Sherman fit fine) I have got to go. (Jan is clipping me around the ears, Shona....Stew's better half is on the phone to her. Stew is steaming and is after my hide.)
Back soon.


----------



## moblee

:spermy: That reminds me JAN are you busy   :lol: :lol: 



moblee :twisted:

She's busy


----------



## moblee

Good morning campers  
phil \/


----------



## 94055

Today is going to be a normal day. I am not going to crack up 8O 

:BIG: 

Morning all


----------



## quartet

*Oops the Pavorotti jokes have started*

Pav arrives at the pearly gates and St Peter hands him over to God and says "Here's that tenor I owe you"


----------



## moblee

Bessie560,Thats a wicked joke!!!
Funny though :lol: :lol: 
But wicked



I see the poor old French lost their opening game on home soil
too :lol: 
Brazil will win anyway :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

it's obviously too early 4 me - didn't know who pav was and was trying to decide why peter was giving god money...

shame   :big2: :signduh: ](*,) 


like this one :forcefeed: 

Mark


----------



## quartet

*oooer could start a cross county war ere*

Doh It was in the title
Me ma from Derbys always said Notts born Notts bred strong in the arm and weak in the head...lol
Actually much prefer Notts to Derby

Many mispent evenings in The Flying Horse ...old enough to remember that place?
Barry


----------



## Velvettones

doh - much too early - breakfast now cooking though

toni remembers it - notts born and bred - unfortunately i'm a traditional ilsoner and as such didn't used to get out much...


----------



## Velvettones

breakfast now burnt - ah well that'll teach me to multitask


----------



## moblee

Hi,Now Moblee's Nott one to inflame things :lol: But....

Notts?Derby? Where are these places :roll: 











:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

up north youth - u being a southerner probably wouldn't know

well, midlands really, centre of the universe - sherwood forest? robin hood? American Adventure theme park RIP, 5 women to every man in notts on friday night (4 ugly and one not interested)

what more would you like to know?

Mark


----------



## 94055

> Am I missing something here? You met the riff raff mentioned above and found them to be thouroughly decent people. Yep that would be them
> Now, for your next meet you are going to meet genuine decent people.
> Right, time I went and .............carried on as normal. The size of Stew does not bother me Oh and I do not have special powers!!!!!
> Get yourself to a Northern meet, we are so much more.................................................................. ...................................................................... ...................................................................... .............................................. I am sorry, I am unable to say anymore I have been modded (Crombie,flairs and Ben Sherman fit fine) I have got to go. (Jan is clipping me around the ears, Shona....Stew's better half is on the phone to her. Stew is steaming and is after my hide.)


Hey guys
The above quote it seems, may have been taken not in the humour it was posted. I apologise for any false impressions this may have given anyone. I go to meets and rallies with all of the above named members and they are as Phill originally said thoroughly decent people.


> met
> Artona,snelly,webagents,gaspode etc thouroughly decent people
> especially artona.


I sincerely apologise once again.

Steve


----------



## artona

H Steve

Who you been upsetting now :lol: :lol: As to the size of that stew bloke, careful or he might sit on you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What have I missed?

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> As to the size of that stew bloke, careful or he might sit on you


Hey watch it you, I will get my mate Johhny onto you. :lol: :lol: :lol:



> What have I missed?
> Johnny F


Nothing Johhny, just get ready to sit on Stew if he starts. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mind you Stew is a MOD 8O If he is not carefull he will have all of the MONITORS onto him. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi

Don't panic Johnny, that stew bloke does not start anything, just 'KICKS' em into touch :lol: :lol: . Now whats a monitor, is they a local mini-mod :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 94055

> is they a local mini-mod


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The monitors on this thread are unique. They are the best you could ask for. They have seen of attacks from numerous mods, no contest. No matter what tactic the mods use to try and fool them. We have this thread well controlled.
=; [-X =; =; =; [-X


----------



## quartet

*hey I'm from Ilson me duck too!*

Velvettones Which school did you go to?...lol


----------



## moblee

Who's been causing trouble?Hope it wasn't me who started it :lol: 

Moblee 8)


----------



## 94055

No me :boxing: :xcensoredx:

So

:-#

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Footie is on soon :wav:

Have you seen this brill
>>>>Here<<<<


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just in from work and going back out to work. Life's hard and then you die.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

All work and no play makes JOHNNY a dull boy!!

Here's johnny (The shining) :twisted:


----------



## 94055

Just popped on whilst it is half time.
Wrrrriiiiggggghhhhhttttt- Ppphhhhiiillllliiiipppssssssssssssssssssssssss
Ok back to it



> Just in from work and going back out to work


So 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

@ Steve - steve who's been complaininabout a joky post within a joky thread between you and moblee - it certainly wasn't moblee and i'd assume the people mentioned know you well enough for it to not be them?

ah well nevermind - don't let it get you down

@ Bessie - went to ilson school me duc - been working down at benno bucket bangers for the last few years though - how about u?

@ Everyone - i'm on top

Mark


----------



## 94055

Hi Mark
[-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X 
Not complaining, just confusion :lol: 


Well that was a better result, Wednesday is a different story though.

STOP

AS


I


AM


ON 



THE


----------



## moblee

MOBLEE :lilangel:

Mark I know Where Derby,notts & Sherwood forest is really!!
Its where a load of blokes run around in tights screaming
CHASE ME and they carry bows & arrows *180* :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

TOP

Sorry I missed it off my last post :lol: 

Phill has Chris (stickey) gone away?

Back to X factor :roll:


----------



## moblee

TOP

As i didn't mention anything about it in my last post!

I think stickey chris is away.

X factor :?: What a load of carp

I'M simply the BEST better than *ALL* the rest better than
anyone,anyone i've ever met......


----------



## 94055

Oh no
Not the Carp again :evil: 
Can I have at least one night when I will not be told off? :roll: 

Or do I just give the rest of the night a miss and 

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: 

to your SUPERiority


----------



## moblee

On a serious note,if thats possible with you :lol: 
*WHERE is everyone*


----------



## Velvettones

TOP 

As i didn't mention anything about it in my last post! 

i'd give up if i were you steve - looks like you'vehad a bad enough day as it is

thanks 4 the vid though you pair - you had toni and i rolling on the floor

as you just got in b4 me moblee - i'm here


----------



## moblee

Steve,while there's only the 3 of us on here WHAT is a Specs DB ADMIN. :?: 
If that's not being too personal :wink:


----------



## 94055

> If that's not being too personal


It is so SO- OFF 8O

Next Question :roll:

Oh ok
Specs = glasses
DB=Double Blurred
ADMIN= 
A
Definate
Member
Instant
Nutter

Ok
Can I go now?

Oh
I will give you a clue, look at my signature :roll: 
There is one born every minute :roll: 
:idea: Or why not just ask Jan :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

pull the other one it's got bells on


----------



## moblee

JAN,clip his ears.
Well i'll tell you NOW that's one christmas card saved!!!!


----------



## Velvettones

so they've left you in charge of the motorhome DB then (or did you design it?)


----------



## Velvettones

i always assumed specialist database admin - and it's specs all along


----------



## 94055

Look guys
I would like to answer your questions but
Whilst you two are so glued to your computers
Jan and Jan oh and now Toni are keeping me occupied so, talk to one another I may be some time :wink: 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> JAN,clip his ears.
> Well i'll tell you NOW that's one christmas card saved!!!!


 :la: :3some: :angry4:


----------



## Velvettones

Toni has been on the phone to her mum since we got home 3 hours ago - and now i find it was you all along, grrr 

:tomcat: 

i'm coming to get you

:bazooka: :firestarter: 
:bazooka: :firestarter: 
:bazooka: :firestarter: 
:bazooka: :firestarter: 
:bazooka: :firestarter:


----------



## Velvettones

taking toni to bed for being a naughty girl - c u 2morrow

[stream:b212fbe73a]http://www.freeaudioclips.com/music1/Comedy_Clips/goodnite.wav[/stream:b212fbe73a]


----------



## moblee

8O  :sign10: c ya tomorrow :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## 94055

Amatures :roll: 

Ok
Toni and Mark 
Notts 
has now changed to

Mark
Tied up in Notts

On a serious note,if thats possible with you 

The answer is yes it is, The divorce papers are on the way.


Now they say TWO is company THREE is a crowd.
Well hey I do not mind being CROWDED
So Jan,Jan & Toni what are we going to do next? 
This water bed is brill :wink: 

As I said amatuers :roll: 

Numero uno
NO 1


----------



## Velvettones

just as a point of interest - i am currently sharing the bed with two others - one is Toni (obviously) whilst the one in between in is a little black guy called barney.........


before the PC police come down on me for the previous statement,

calling him black is not racist, he is definately the blackest cat you have ever seen and he's lovely

night night

Mark


----------



## moblee

oh yeah :roll: 




:m: : :b: :l: :e: :e:


----------



## Velvettones

:m: :a: :r: :k: :i: :e: 
:d:


----------



## moblee

Nite,Nite

Man
Of
Brilliance
Leaves
Everyone
Envious


----------



## Velvettones

good morning

velvettones - no acronyms required our brilliance is self evident


----------



## quartet

*Mark ? which Ilson school?*

Hey Mark did you get my post about which Ilson school you went to.
Bet it was gladstone and yer daren't admit it..lol
Barry


----------



## Velvettones

hi barry - alas no gladstone was knocked down by the time i hit seniors - wouldn't have minded though it was closer to home

i'm just "Ilkeston School" boy, no grammer or comp for me  

Mark

On Top


----------



## quartet

*Just a whippersnapper*

Wow you must be justa whippersnapper then.
I went to Ilson Grammar mesen.
Still go down quite a lot cos me folks live in Eastwood.
oues gorra dotty shoton
geeower scrating or I'll bat yer tab
etc


----------



## 94055

I see someone has learnt the background voice/music addition :lol: Could I ask you to please use the following requests.
1. If someone say's a paticular voice/song is annoying, could you please remove it.
2. Please do not attach them constantly or as a crossover to one already on.
3. Please do not use on any other part of the site, just keep it on this fun thread.
4. Think before you place it on, will it cause offence to anyone?


Ok back to the fun 8O 

:redhotevil: 

:hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: 

Well the end of this week is a milestone for me, It will be 6 months since I gave up the dreaded weed. Now I have reached this time limit before many years ago. Also yesterday was a bad day for temptation (I was not near a smoker all day) It is amazing how you still get the craving after that long. I am determined not to give in though, today of to the father in laws. He is a heavy smoker 8O :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done with the no Smokin Steve. 

Just in for 10mins then going back to work.

Have a nice day all and it's me ontop again.

I'm on the, top of the world,
Looking, down on creation,
And the only explanation I can find,
Is the love that I've found,
Every since you've been around....
Is that now I am numero uno lah lah dee dee doh!!!

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Stop 8O 8O 
Somthing is wrong 8O 
It is Sunday and the Sun is out 8O 
That makes Friday, sun all day
Saturday, sun half the day
As said Sunday sun 8O 

I know I am going to turn over, wake up and see rain 8O 


Have a good day at work Johhny


Off to cook my breakfast then of to Liverpool

Bye for now, have a nice day you all.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  
You can't have a Sunday morning without a little bit of Moblee,
well that's what both the jan's say anyway :lol: 

Got a ominous feeling that i'm going to be busy today,
Dad can you,Dad can you & Dad will you just :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

aah do, a'm bostin' so ah aint stayin'

Got twatted an'it cained

seesya

eyup mo'ee
Mark



and to the uninitiated...

morning chaps - i'm just visiting the little boys room so i'll be back soon

i banged my head overnight so this morning i have a headache

hope your day is going better when you roll over steve

good morning moblee, have a good day

Mark


----------



## moblee

Good morning Mark.
Gotta get moving you come on here & before you know it,its
midday and you think bugger i could've done all me chores this 
morning :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

i know that feeling. staying put for now though hoping to get a discount code for outdoorbits...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hey Steve, you could have stopped off at ours for a brew mate.

Looks like I am The Leader of the Pack.... vroom vrooom

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Hey Steve, you could have stopped off at ours for a brew mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I am The Leader of the Pack.... vroom vrooom
> 
> Johnny F
Click to expand...

Won't you join me in a cup of tea.
What a coincidence its my unbirthday too.

Watcha johnny :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If it is Mob well un :new-bday: un :new-bday: un :new-bday: un :new-bday: un :new-bday: un :new-bday:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Now i could say nice one johnny,but steve will only pick up on it!!,...
again!. :lol: 
So i won't.........


----------



## wobby

DONE IT LAST


----------



## moblee

CONGRATULATIONS on being *last* poster.....oops :roll:


----------



## 94055

Well, I take the day off and give you all a free reign and what do you post?
8O 

As Phill would not like to celebrate his birthday then we won't :wink: 

Johhny, What a hectic schedule, I wish I could have taken you up on your offer. :drinking: 

Mark, we would prefer not to be told when you are going to the little boys room 

Wobby. congratulations on whatever you have done. Must be good as you have shouted about it.

Well is that it?




Well I had to do it didn't I do not wish you a happy birthday Phill :wink:


----------



## moblee

My dear steve its* not* my birthday. :bad-words:

Its my unbirthday (mad hatters tea party) :wink:


----------



## 94055

Look again :wink: 
Is that all you have to say about your poor postings on here today?

The word CARP springs to mind :evil: 





:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

ONE,TWO,MOBLEE'S coming for YOU,THREE,FOUR there's a knock
on the door,FIVE,SIX :twisted:


----------



## 94055

AND YOU CALL ME MAD?

:eyeslam: 

I am unable to see eye to eye with you

:eyeslam:


----------



## moblee

Just you & me sandj :?: 
If you go i'll be playing with myself  :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

and i was told not to say when i visit the little boys room, how rude...

Mark


----------



## 94055

> Just you & me sandj
> If you go i'll be playing with myself


Hey
Time to go 8O 
You can play with yourself as you ain't playing with me 8O

He has flipped :roll: :roll: :roll:

Need I say tos*er?  I think you know why I said that one :roll:  :lol: :lol:

I am not commenting any further 8O


----------



## Velvettones

too true


----------



## moblee

Velvettones said:


> too true


Little boys room,you *said* it mark :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

well, i have just had a birthday, although today is my unbirthday too


----------



## moblee

> Need I say tos*er?  I think you know why I said that one


 [-X :jerk:


----------



## Velvettones

:GMC:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It looks like just me and Velvettones. Eye can see you are online

I dare say it will just be me for the night.

I love you all.

Nite nite.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

moblee is still loafing around - so i'll leave you with him

have fun and i'll make sure i'm on top in time for work 2morrow

Mark


----------



## 94055

Mornin all,
Today is Monday  
Soon it will be Friday :lol: 

What more can a man say?


----------



## Velvettones

we may be away come friday - than again we may not

we'll see


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Next trip is later this month. Might go down to Lincoln/Bedfordshire for a mooch around.

Johnny F

ps me on top again


----------



## 94055

mmmmmmmmm
Next big meet is York
Next ickle meet is ??????
Next deliberate spelling mistake is??????
Next time I am on here is??????




Johhny I saw Jock's thread, bloody good read. What a bummer at the end though. God knows how many times we were going to meet at a meet :lol: and something changed :lol: 
Doubt if he will make Southport, he said he has been in touch with you.



Top
of
top


:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Steve. Yeh had an email from Jock with pictures of damage. Looks like he wont be makin the Southport meet but you never know. Just depends on getting the big beast back and getting it fixed. It will be tight. It will be a shame if they cant get there, was really looking forward to meeting them both. But there will be other times I'm sure.

You really are as mad as a box of frogs aren't you?? :silly: :silly: :silly: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> You really are as mad as a box of frogs aren't you??


I have no iea, How mad is that?
What does a box of frogs weigh? How much does a frog weigh?
If a =2 and y=6 what does d= 
If 6 frogs = a box 
If 3 frogs = 1/2 a box
why does 12 frogs = a box?
Why does 4 frogs = 3/4 box?

It is so complicated, why can't a frog have its own box? 
Who made up a daft saying like....as mad as a box of frogs?

By deduction and logic
The real quote should be


> as mad as a box of frogs, is the creation of a mad man


Got to go, this is causing me to have a frog in my throat. 8O 
That means if I am not carefull I will be talking (croaking) as mad as a box of frogs.

Who started this frog lark?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Who started this frog lark?


I don't know but its got me hopping mad :? :?

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I ain't jumping for joy with it 8O 
Frogs :evil: :evil: :evil: 



















































































































I have put my name down here as I do not want to be assosiated with it

Steve :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Do you ever get any work done??





















































































































I put my name down here as well...





































































Down here is lower than yours....





































I measured it......

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Oh



















































































































































































































































































































































































Ok then :wink:


----------



## moblee

You Engliz you always taking the mickey out of frogs,whether they
are amphibian or like me & my brother Pierre.

I spit on your yorkshire pudding's.


phillipe


----------



## Velvettones

taking the mick out of you frogs is like shooting fish in a barrel
















































































































































































































































































































































































another long post - i'll put my name down low also















































































































































































































































































































































































why would you want to shoot fish in a barrel anyway?















































































































































































































































































































































































mark


----------



## moblee

Fish in a barrel is it now?
Let me ask you a question
Are ye ready to face the dark Abyss,and serve on my crew
for one hundred years before the mast?


----------



## Velvettones

dunno whats the pay like?


can i be the bloke that steers the big wheel?

Mark


----------



## Velvettones

I'm not letting Mark into my navy

Toni

He's bonkers :lol: 

Who's top now xxxxx


----------



## moblee

Hi mark & toni,The pay?? 200 squid a week :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

How much? This is no Plaice to bandy money talk about. Eel take you up on that but he might Skate around for a while before giving you the answer.

Hope you have a Whale of a time on board.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

You can't beat a wet plaice :lol:  



Captain Moblee indestructable :wink:


----------



## 94055

No 1 Has to step in once again :roll: 

Right, Davy Jones
Davey Jones LOCKER 8O 
So put Davy Jones in the locker and say goodbye to Moblee

That left Mark, sadly he is a bit slow off the mark so not quick enough.

Well he was a bit harder to crack but:

He keeps talking about fish, fish can be caught by a hook or a net, once caught that is the end of that.

See you may all think you have the skills but be it: 
Carp or master skills there is only one NO 1
And that Is me.

End of


----------



## moblee

Say goodbye to Moblee  
No.1 You sound more like a No.2,of which i have every morning
regular as clockwork (ahh fibre) :wink: :lol:

*END OF*......


----------



## 94055

> END OF


Why are you going in the locker now?

See ya


----------



## Velvettones

good news phil - steve fell for our plan hook line and sinker

ok enough of this, something smells a but fishy around here


----------



## 94055

> something smells a but fishy around here


Yes Mark, Toni said it was you 

Steve


----------



## moblee

No fish just a BIG smile

[marq=right:87d480674a][/marq:87d480674a] :BIG:


----------



## 94055

:eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating: :eating:

Need I say more


----------



## moblee

Eating smiley :roll: 
I was *trying* to be non-confrontational for a change. :angel12:

but....

:boxing:


----------



## 94055

:scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: 

Ah
But I have the power to move or remake them :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah posters,The force is strong with this one,he must be a jedi.


----------



## Velvettones

i thought i was on top but my computer didn't let me post - i blame those nasty jedi powers of yours


----------



## moblee

Nite,Nite chaps

And don't do anything i probably won't be allowed to do  :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Aah posters,The force is strong with this one,he must be a jedi.


Yes Moblee but your powers are weak old man :!: :!: :!:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Mornin all


Yes Moblee your powers are weak,
But mine are ........................................too big for words. :lol: 
Talking of words who changed the posting again?
From --------- to posters [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X 



Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looking very gray over Chorley. Could be a drop of rain in the air.

Garage tidy up today..... To throw out or not to throw out that is the question.

Any more hoarders on here??

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Garage
:roll: :roll: :roll: 
Now I would take a photo, it would not turn out though. It would be too dark and that is with the light on.
Hoarder you said!!!! I should be a boarder (board it up and forget about it 8O )

So the answer is YES

Oh and the shed is the same :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now I am not a shed person. Would spend far to long in a shed with a glass of sherry   and would defo start to smoke again. maybe make models of MHs :? :? :? or airplanes or get a model railway track going, 00 gauge me thinks.

Oh happy days. Who's got a shed they want to sell 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

HELLO


----------



## 94055

Does everyone Drool when they are in love?
 
Drool,Drool,Slurp,Slurp :lover: 

Or is it just Moblee 8O


----------



## 94055

:booty: :booty: :booty: :booty: :booty: :booty: :booty: :booty:


----------



## 102337

steve
don't tell me youv'e been on the shandy again :lol: :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Right boys and girls off you go to bed and leave me alone :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

aren't you at work johnny?

no more internet for you tonight

so it's Tonis turn on top for a change  

Toni

(well, mark really but like the innuendo)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You wont be told again... Just leave me alone :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: 

Johnny F

ps have I won yet :?:


----------



## geraldandannie

Velvettones said:


> ... innuendo ...


There's a word we don't see very often on here.

Fladding is another one.

Me on top is something we don't see anywhere near enough of either. So I thought I'd rectify that.

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done Gerald, it's good to see you "nearly" there.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Well done Gerald, it's good to see you "nearly" there.


Thank you. I'm certainly persistent, anyway :?

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> Fladding is another one.


Sorry Gerald you've got me on that one??

What about.... The LEVATOR LABII SUPERIORIS ALAEQUE NASI is a thin triangular muscle located on the side of the nose

How do med students remember things like this?

Or CYSTOURETEROPYELONEPHRITIS; a combined inflammation of the urinary bladder, ureters, and kidneys

The mind is a wondrous thing... If only I could remember to take my tablets to improve my memory...

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fladding is another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gerald you've got me on that one??
Click to expand...

Probably because I made it up  And I checked dictionary.com to make sure :lol:

My eyes are dropping a bit, so I'm going to have to say nighty-nites. See you all a'morra.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

I got told that if you wanted to check if something was right, use dictionary.com

Well this is how it went,

Me "hi"
Dictionary.com " "
M "hello can you hear me"
D.C " "
M "Look I have been told that you can help me, I was led to believe that you know the meaning of everything. Can you help me?"
D.C " "
Well I was not getting a bit annoyed as you can imagine :evil: I looked down at the paper rack and saw the headlines.
D.C's said a strike is iminent
Silly me that would explain the none reply from D.C :roll: 

Mornin all
Wednesday dry and not sunny

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Weather here dry but dull. Good day for fitting you know what on top of you know what :wink: 

Getting a bit nervous about having to do you know what :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

Dry AND sunny here in East London (at least, I think it is, peering through the persistent M25-induced smog 8O ). It was a lovely day for cycling to work.



mangothemadmonk said:


> Getting a bit nervous about having to do you know what :? :? :?


JFDI, Johnny, JFDI :lol: What's the worst that can happen?  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> What's the worst that can happen?


Gerald, you shouldn't have asked 8O

Johhny
You will be fine, GULP..... 8O 8O

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

innuendo - there - 3 times within 2 pages, we are seeing it all the time 

alea jacta est - i don't know what this means

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> JFDI, Johnny, JFDI :lol: What's the worst that can happen? Gerald


I did it Gerald, I JFDI    

And whats more it FW :wink: :wink: :wink:

Very happy chappy.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Johhny You will be fine, GULP..... 8O 8O Steve


After your words of wisdom on the phone and encouragement how could I fail            

Cheers mate

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> I did it Gerald, I JFDI
> And whats more it FW :wink: :wink: :wink:


Top man! Well done!

All we need to know is WTF you're talking about :?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

May I say that the previous communications on here have beeen lowered to such, that the level could be classed as gutter. 8O 
WTF, Is not words you usually find on here. TBH who GAF is not totally known? All I do know is:

Well done Johhny I knew you could do it. Now GSF sleep :wink: 

Gerald I am ashamed of you :lol: :lol: 

:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh Gerald you should be ashamed of yourself coming out with things like that.... Disgraceful really 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) You wouldn't catch me doing that :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

I do apologise for anyone with delicate sensibilities who may have misunderstood my usage of acronyms like that.

Of course, WTF stands for What Terribly Fast, as in:

All we need to know is What (Terribly Fast) you're talking about.

I don't know what you two were thinking :? 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> All we need to know is WTF you're talking about :?
> 
> Gerald


I don't know "Which Two Fatties" you are talking about Gerald. Certainly not Steve or my good self :roll:

And JFDI must stand for "Johnny F Did It"?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hi,coffee time,TFN.LOL


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Hi,coffee time,TFN.LOL


They come and then go..... No time to stop....How sad    

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

can't say i'm suprised - the last 10 pages or so have been j and s (names abbreviated to anonimise) being cryptic to each other - it's a good job moblee and i still talk sense otherwise the wibble would be on the other plod and no mistake or giraffe would do otherwise

Mark


----------



## moblee

Yeah OK Mark,I don't know what your wibbling about but i'll have
two if your passing :roll: 



phil


----------



## geraldandannie

Hmm - and I thought this was the sensible thread :? 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Of course, WTF stands for What Terribly Fast, as in:
> 
> All we need to know is What (Terribly Fast) you're talking about.


Gerald
You are TALOC and anyone that believes the quote above MHWC.
To be able to communicate in this way is confusing to some or easy peasy to others.
So enough of YSLCAC 8O 
Bye for now

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> So enough of YSLCAC


Yeh you can get cream for it now and it stops the itching and mattering 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

See what happens when you allow the mods on 8O Yet again the tone and quality of the postings have deteriorated in a big way.
:roll: :roll: :roll: 



8O 8O 8O 

Hi Phil,Mark. No need to say Johhny I have spoken to him more than the wife today 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> See what happens when you allow the mods on 8O Yet again the tone and quality of the postings have deteriorated in a big way.


Okay then, I won't post any more  

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh come back Gerald............ I miss you         

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Oh come back Gerald............ I miss you


Oh, all right then 

I need some distraction from England's shaky 2nd half performance 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh but don't come back tooooooo often and try and take over and get to the top... 

Some people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

As if I would.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Johhny 
You could have let him sweat for at least 10mins :lol: 
Gerald what has happened to Babs and Tricia they hardly post now?

Well now footie finished say hello to .......


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Gerald what has happened to Babs and Tricia they hardly post now?


Hi, Steve

I get the feeling Tricia is still away - gone on somewhere after Shepton Mallet. She last logged on on the 6th. Babs was on yesterday afternoon - she still posts jokes on that forum.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Maybe Babs just reads now? She said that she had a new car and may come to Southport. Since then zilch? Trish could as you say be away.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No signs of Florrie either. I need her to confirm Southport as soon as she can.

Right, off to work in 30 mins so will say GNFN.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

See you, Johnny. Have a good night  

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just sneeked on here at work 8) 8) 

Hope no-one is looking or I am for the high jump :? 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and where are my manners.

Goodnight to you too Gerald. Sleep well my friend, tomorrow is just around the corner.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Goodnight to you too Gerald. Sleep well my friend, tomorrow is just around the corner.


Indeed it is, for it is here 

Foggy start to the day here ("It's a real pea-souper, an' no mistake, guv'nor").

Good morning, everybody :wink: Ever wondered if you spend far too much time on here? :?

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Good morning, good morning, it is such a dull, misearable day. Blah, Blah is this the end of the summer.   
Well back to work
8O 

Johhny
We need to call you the 24hr man :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Feels like that mate... Just got in from docs and going back into proper work till 18:00.

It does pay for things like you know what for you know what :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

You mean the call girls  



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


You left yourself wide open 
(Now, now) :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

... and you accused ME of dragging the quality of this thread down :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Gerald
Please stick to quoting the facts



> ... and you accused ME of dragging the quality of this thread down


No!!! I did not accuse you, I said you did! :lol:

Steve


----------



## 106390

*Hey Rob*

Rob .. i do like your Giraffe ..... and my 'moderately interesting 3 legged Llama Horace ( he did have 4 but we had Gate Crashers at a B-B-Q ) would love to have itys image on his Computer in the Stables ( well Garden Shed really but 'Stables does sound Posher and Horace is a pretensious old Llama ) 
So could you mail ' us ' the j-Peg ?

PS Horace says Thank You muchly and promises to invite you to the Grand Opening of his new Cafe next 2010 which he is already calling :
'The Deli Llama "

Mike


----------



## 94055

Hi Mike
Rob (motorhomersimson) does come on here but not every day. You may get a better responce by sending him a pm.

Oh, and do come back at any time

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah, I see my  OLD  scouse mate is online....

Hope you had a good day Steve... Its curry time and a few ciders for me and an early night

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

*OLD*

    

And I felt so young

 *OLD*


----------



## Velvettones

once my technician leaves at the end of the month i'll probably be the youngest guy on payroll at work (and no i don't work at the old peopes home before any downers try to bring down the tone)

don't think that lets me be classed as old - i'm getting older every day though

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah I see you are still online. Have you no washing and ironing to do?

Just put a wash on and now its cider time..... bad head here we come       

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> i'll probably be the youngest guy on payroll at work


Ah Mark I see you PROBABLY work at Carlsberg :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

ooh that'd be nice

carlsberg don't make motorhomes, but if they did.........



mmmmmmmmmmmmm nice


----------



## mangothemadmonk

And when Bagpus goes to sleep, all his friends go to sleep.

The mice are just ornaments on the mouse organ.

Gabriel and Madeline are dolls,

and Professor Yaffle is just a wooden bookend, carved in the shape of a woodpecker.

Even Bagpus, once he's asleep is just an old saggy cloth cat.... baggy and a bit loose at the seams, but Emily loves him.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Oh, I fine you £100,000 although I will not deduct your drivers any points 8O 



Ok this is the story so far, I am going to invent a new sport. 
It is called SSRF now you can try and guess what that represents. 8O To me it is easy.

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

sorry - too young to remember bagpuss, remember this one though

Narrator: "Castle Duckula.. Home to many a dreadful dynasty of vicious vampire ducks, the Counts of Duckula. Legend has it that these foul beings can be destroyed by a stake through the heart or exposure to sunlight. This does not suffice, however, for they may be brought back to life, by means of a secret rite that can be performed once a century, when the moon is in the eighth house of Aquarius.."
Igor: "..bat wings, blood.."
Nanny: "I'll get it."
Narrator: "The Latest reincarnation did not run according to plan."


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Re: Hey Rob*



mikeontour said:


> Rob .. i do like your Giraffe ..... and my 'moderately interesting 3 legged Llama Horace ( he did have 4 but we had Gate Crashers at a B-B-Q ) would love to have itys image on his Computer in the Stables ( well Garden Shed really but 'Stables does sound Posher and Horace is a pretensious old Llama )
> So could you mail ' us ' the j-Peg ?
> 
> PS Horace says Thank You muchly and promises to invite you to the Grand Opening of his new Cafe next 2010 which he is already calling :
> 'The Deli Llama "
> 
> Mike


 :lol: Hi Mike, not many 3 legged Llama around these days :lol: If Horace is that desperate to have Gerald the giraffe on his puter simply right click on him (try not to click on his ears though, he has sensitive ears and hears all what's said about him :wink: ) and save to his puter....I'm sure they will be very happy together :lol:

The Deli Llama :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob  ps. thanks Steve, I have been away and do keep on an eye on you lot here


----------



## Velvettones

ah rob - the first poster - i'll be nice and let you win and stay on top forevermore

whoops - ah well nevermind

mark


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Velvettones said:


> ah rob - the first poster - i'll be nice and let you win and stay on top forevermore
> 
> whoops - ah well nevermind
> 
> mark


 



:lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 94055

Mornin all,
Nice and sunny today TFIF :lol: :lol: 
Not away this week end though   


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Steve

Same here. Clear skies, although a bit chilly on the cycle first thing  

Not going away this weekend - taking stepson to university for first term :? 

Sunday is empty the van, adjust the garden, set things up ready for new van in 3 weeks  

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> set things up ready for new van in 3 weeks


What new van? How have i missed this? I knew you were looking but!

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

C'maan, Steve - get with the programme. How can you expect to be MHF's best ever member when you don't even read all the posts? :wink: :lol: :lol:

:: Click ::

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> expect to be MHF's best ever member


Errrrrmmmmm EXPECT!!!!!! we will have less of that on here :lol:

Nice van Gerald I bet you can't wait.

Ooopppsss sorry to you Rob for not saying hello

Very quiet on here at the mo


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Nice van Gerald I bet you can't wait.


Like a kid at Christmas, Steve 



SandJ said:


> Very quiet on here at the mo


It is, isn't it? It goes like that sometimes. Never mind, you and I will keep the thing ticking over.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok Gerald I will

for anyone

That is untill someone posts

Steve


----------



## 106390

*Rob*

Ere Rob .. can i nick your Camel for my Web Site ?

Mike


----------



## 94055

Very, very quiet :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good evening chaps and a very good evening Oh Mighty Daft One :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: 

Just in from work, long day and up again at 6    

Please can I retire :?: :?: I want to go to bed.

It's quiet on here int it??

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Please can I retire Question Question I want to go to bed.


Better ask the other half mate, oh!! I mean your other half :roll:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Must be me by now who is top dog??

Please, please, please, let me be the Last Poster Ever     

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Please, please, please, let me be the Last Poster Ever


I wish I could, Johnny, I really do.

Just watched "The Guns of Navarone" on DVD - quality war film. Shame I missed bits of it as the mists of Stella Artois drifted to and fro across my vision 

Early night tonight - off to Oxford tomorrow. It's all yours, Johnny.

Gerald


----------



## 94055




----------



## 94055

Morning all
Miserable outside, it is ok though I am inside :lol: 
Just watching Suicide in the air. Very interesting.

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


>


Why the tears, Stevie?  

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The mad one is thinking of the Stella you never shared with him :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> The mad one is thinking of the Stella you never shared with him


Ah, now I understand.

Two words which should never be uttered together - "Stella" and "share" 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Two words that should go together........

"Stella" and "headache" :? :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Or if you are married to a Stella then

It is 3 words

"Stella" and "Stella" means "Headache" :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who said "mines a pint of cookin" and "magic our Morris"?

Johnny F


----------



## christopherobin

"Thats Me"

Chris


----------



## 94055

Who are you?
Arrr it is ok I know :!: 
You are Bright on next door :lol: :lol:



Johhny
Got the second one, not the first :roll: 


Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve it's the same person....

Come on who is it.........

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny Morris :roll: I think 8O 
Sitting on laptop with Jan watching Independance day 8O She is still saying "I have not seen it before" 8O 
The RV on it is getting a bit old :lol: :lol: 
Did you see the Motorhome on Ant & Dec? That looked the bees knees :lol: 


Steve


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Sitting on laptop with Jan watching Independance day 8O She is still saying "I have not seen it before" 8O
> The RV on it is getting a bit old :lol: :lol:
> Did you see the Motorhome on Ant & Dec? That looked the bees knees :lol:


Steve - I think you need to get out more :roll:

Annie asleep, and I'm watching ID & laptop. Waiting for MOTD to start

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Match of the day :roll: I saw the reds play (on the internet, Sky channel and no charge :lol: :lol: ) We was lucky, but come on Raffa AAArrrrggghhhaaa
Why change a winning team? Learn from Mc Claren's mistakes :roll: 
Scumbags get a late goal at Goodison :roll: 

  

Still, looking forward to next weekend away :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> I think you need to get out more :roll:
> and I'm watching ID & laptop. Waiting for MOTD to start. Gerald


I think  YOU  need to get out more Gerald... MOTD :roll: I'd rather watch grass grow.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Why change a winning team? Steve


Cos they are crap Steve :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :badairday: :thumbleft: :thumbleft:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

FFS


> Cos they are crap Steve


NFC

Let me see Chorley :!: :!: :!: :!: Could it be Rugby?
Oh no 8O Not another Worldwide Manc?:roll: 
Are we? 8O

Johhny, you need to go back to bed and get out the right side :lol: 
I am sitting here with a bloody head cold, not in a good mood and you post such a TLFC

Rant over

Calm and collected now :wink:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

TBH mate can't stand bloody football. I am more of a field athletics person :? Shot putt and javellin, discus and hammer. Sports like worlds strongest man. Motor sports; Rally etc but not F1.

Shirl is the footy fan.

Chorley FC Come-on the Magpies :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and Steve Have a look here for head colds.

Very topical as well if you read the first lines....   

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The first one I looked, this caught my eye.

*Become a Chorley FC Vice-President
Click here for details*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The second one

Please Register or Log In
The story you requested is available only to registered members.

Registration is FREE and offers great benefits.

Click here to register if you are not a registered member of latimes.com.

Now is this 2nd one a **** take or genuine?

Oh!! ok, I will go and find out.

Steve

Just been and

shorten a cold by several days. 
How many days does a cold last in America?
Several is 3 or more?
My colds usually only last that.
So it is saying a cold for a day? 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Selwyn Froggit

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Bill Maynard
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Classic, one of my favourites

Why have you posted his name though?

Or are we starting a new word game?

Maynard Gums :lol: 


Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

"Magic 'r Morris" and "A pint of cookin'" = Selwyn Froggit = Bill Maynard.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

And do you know what a "pint of cooking" was :?: :?: :?: :?: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

By egg or by toast....

I'll be the last poster to post               

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

And I will escort you to the NUT HOUSE  :lol:

Last poster my :withstupid:


----------



## moblee

Hello chaps  
Cooking :?: :?: 
MOBLEE'S cooking on gas :!: :!: 


Football love it :!: :!:


----------



## 94055

Hi Phill, 
Have I read this right, You love football?
Then why the Image of Cambridge ground?8O
Did you ask permission from Owen Pavey? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hi steve.
Love football,5 points for a try,3 for a conversion :lol: Yeah love
football :lol: 

Cambridge ground,Supported them since i was 14,10 years now :lol: 
(more like 30)


----------



## 94055

Hi Phill, Supported the reds since i was, erm about 5 that is .....years 8O 
I used to go to every home game and a lot of the away in the 70s and early 80s. Then work got in the way. We are close to getting back to them winning ways.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Hi Phill, Supported the reds since i was, erm about 5 that is .....years 8O .Steve


How much not to tell Steve 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Watch out Johhny or you might be bouncing off the walls if you do :lol: :lol:

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Grass[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Grass[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=left:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]

[marq=right:c5724996b0]Johhny[/marq:c5724996b0]


----------



## 94055

Ok I have just had a thought, we will have a race, from one side to the other. The winner is the last person to post on here :wink: I know I am going to win. with no cheating.

[marq=right:2cadd21dfb]Johhny[/marq:2cadd21dfb]

[marq=right:2cadd21dfb]Moblee[/marq:2cadd21dfb]

[marq=right:2cadd21dfb]sandj[/marq:2cadd21dfb]


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello, I'm back from Cornwall, great week only marred by the heap of c... I was driving. 2000 peugeot Symbol, 14,000 miles, speedo packed up, gearbox now making noises, fix it and flog it I think, but I don't know if anything else would be any better :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Hello, I'm back from Cornwall, great week only marred by the heap of c... I was driving. 2000 peugeot Symbol, 14,000 miles, speedo packed up, gearbox now making noises, fix it and flog it I think, but I don't know if anything else would be any better :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


Hello Stickey,I know *exactly* what you mean :!: :!:

I haven't been near ours since the french trip,where the awning 
literally collapsed,tyre blowout at 68mph,back pressure of gas
on water heater nearly blew my wifes face of when it ignited etc,etc.
etc,etc.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Use ours pretty often. Try to get out at least twice a month consisting of a long weekend, weekend and even a couple of day trips. 

The trouble with MHs is that they NEED to be used. It's no good leaving them standing that's when things go wrong.

Get out in them gentlemen :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh and Steve, you cheat :thefinger: :thefinger: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hi Stickey, Sorry to hear about you bad experience hope you get it sorted. Moblee, never knew about your's either. Bummer hey. Better luck next time both of you.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There's always someone who comes along and tries to knock you off your rightful position at the top....

Don't bother people you know I am top for ever and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever,  and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever,  and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, nd ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever, and ever.

So there you have it..... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

All that for nowt


----------



## moblee

8O You go on For..EVER and EVER AMEN [-o<


----------



## 94055

Hey, I have got a new name for you
Repeater Johh, Johh, Johhny.

fftheair: 

Back soon


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: :big15: 

Carry on campers..........................

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

You need to get out more :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Yes, or you may crack up:lol: 

:BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: 
:BIG: :BIG: :BIG:


----------



## chrisjrv

They're coming to take him away ha ha, he he, ho ho to the funny farm etc.


----------



## moblee

What have i done :!: :!: :!: ..Thought i'd give it a break for a few
days....POST :!: And i'm back in the land of NUTTERS :roll: 

GET BACK :!: Evil ones

:bazooka: 
. :twisted: :tomcat: 
:dmage: :blackknight:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Which did I prefer, quiet or mad?


:roll: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## moblee

Steve,Kanu couldn't hit the side of a swift kontiki :lol: :lol: 


As he lay on the banks of the Mersey with the blood gushing out
of his head,as he lay on the banks he was dying,dying,dying 
and these were the last words he said, oh i am a CAMBRIDGE U 8O 
fan and i come from down your way...............

phil 8)


----------



## 94055

Phill

I will not bore you with the Kop Anthem, I will give you the Liverpool/Celtic one






Fantastic when you are in the Kop

Steve


----------



## moblee

Very good steve.
I used to watch the Reds as well as cambridge in my mid teens
that was in the days of Clemence,phil neal,toshack,case and oh
what's his name tommy smith, i think very hard defender if i
remember right.
If you're interested one of our songs was(I was born under a wandering star tune)

I was born under the Abbey stand,i was born under the Abbey stand
streets are made for walking,balls are made for kicking
and if you are a luton fan will kick your f.....ng head in.

Good old days :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh bloody football again :thefinger: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :birdman: :birdman: :birdman: :birdman: 


Give me strength... :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok mid teens, Smith,Clemence
Ah I have now got your age approx.
Ignore the shot putter and Javellin man posting above showing his arrr

We all hate Leeds and Leeds......
To be honest except when we played them I used to support some northern and southern teams.
Leeds
Notts Forest
Spurs
Burnley

Did you ever get the chance to go to Anfield before seating?
The Kop was ......................................how can you describe it?
Suuuuppppeeerrrrbbbbb

Steve

Nite nite Phill, Johhny


----------



## moblee

:agrue: Johnny f 8O I'm shocked at your animated obscenities.
So you don't like football :crybaby: Bet ya like gravy,
northern boys love Gravy :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

hi chaps - i go away for a weekend with Toni, Jan and Jan and whilst you are alone all you can do is dribble on here

whilst the 4 of us were away we realised we had a dilemma - hopefully you can help...


1. I am the best MHFer ever
2. it's so obvious that i can just stop this post at any time and be the last poster
3. if everyone were to stop posting, this post would fall into the back of beyond
4. as i am so great i wouldn't stupe to posting alone on a post just so that everyone knows
5. so how would everyone know?

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Bet ya like gravy, northern boys love Gravy :roll: :lol: :lol:


Are we talking about chips peas and gravy..... :?: :?:

If so yeh, thats why I couldn't live darn sarf.

A Peter Kay saying for darn sarf in a chip shop ...."Asta nowt moist"

Translated for you southerners means "Has one anything that is slightly damp to put on ones sliced deep fried potatoes"

Johnny F

ps Mark, what colour is the sky in your world :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

La la de de da, dooby dooby doo.

Le la lee lele la, pom pom pom da dee.

Just bored and singing to myself.

"Its very quiet on here Johnny".

"You are right Johnny".

"What are you doing tonight Johnny"?

"Not much Johnny. Maybe watching a dvd".

"Oh, ok. See you later Johnny".

"Right you are Johnny, bye bye".

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Toni, 
I now know why you contacted me, I am afraid it is too late. Expect the men with white coats at any time. I will attend court for you to get him sectioned. Or even sanctioned :lol: Do not worry you have still got the cat :wink: 

Johhny, Toni can send them for you after Mark. :lol: 

Why do people try to act daft? Surely only I do that? 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Evening chaps/chappet's :roll:

*DAFT* :?: *NUTTERS* The lot of ya :!: :!:

We need a *NEW* HADRIANS WALL* from the Wash 
across to Bristol :lol: *

MOBLEE Knows best 'cos MOBLEE is the *BEST*


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> Why do people try to act daft? Surely only I do that? 8O :roll: :lol: :lol:


Indeed you do - SandJ, king of the daftees.

Lots of bad stories on the news tonight 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Lots of bad stories on the news tonight


Give us the links Gerald please

I know about M4 crash and Colin Mcrae what else?

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

Spooky I know but there's some guy called Chris V asking about engine size, it ain't me.
Chris V


----------



## geraldandannie

SandJ said:


> I know about M4 crash and Colin Mcrae what else?


Not enough? :roll:

Plane crash in Thailand. Northern Rock. Continuing violence and deaths in Afghanistan & Iraq. 

Gerald


----------



## 94055

> Plane crash in Thailand. Northern Rock. Continuing violence and deaths in Afghanistan & Iraq.


A normal day then 8O

My opinions to wars, Aids, disasters, diseases etc, are that the World looks after itself. If human kind goes too far, then ..........to adjust.
Think! if we did not have any of the above what would the population of the world be? 
It is the same with animals, if time allows they adjust
A fish that crawls, hibernation for years...........It is just amazing.

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi

_A normal day then_ not for those close to the action Steve. Me, I have more compassion, I would not like mine to suffer just to keep nature happy

stew


----------



## 94055

This needs to be taken in the right context. 
Although I will try to answer you comment.



> A normal day then not for those close to the action Steve


Why? Have they stopped killing our soldiers? Do they no longer have hidden bombs at the side of the road? Do they no longer have snipers? Have the suicide bombers stopped doing it? The list is endless, unless it has stopped happening then it is a normal day is it not.



> Me, I have more compassion


Now, This could be taken as meaning, I have none or little compassion. It is definitely stating I have less compassion than you. You can justify that statement by an off the cuff posting?



> I would not like mine to suffer just to keep nature happy


Did I state I would like anybody to suffer just to make nature happy?

I made a statement stating the World looks after itself. 
This statement was not made as an attack, an insult to an individual or group or any kind of offence to anyone.

It was an off the cuff statement, with a comment to my belief on why things happen in the world.

This is a Jokes and trivia forum after all.

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

whilst i agree with everything steve has said about population control (which in reality is what war, famine and disease amount to for the purposes of this discussion) and believe that noone likes them to happen but neccessary they are unless we wish to outgrow this earth (at which stage war, famine and disease would be rampant due to overcrowding anyway)....

although noone likes bad things to happen, thats life, if there was nothing bad then how would we appreciate the good?


anyway, this is a place for happier things - so on that note


:spam: :booty: :3some: :booty: :walk: :wav: :shockingzap: =D> :bootyshake: ccasion5: \/ 

oh yeah - it's markie time, comin at ya from millbrook home for people like me


----------



## geraldandannie

Velvettones said:


> anyway, this is a place for happier things - so on that note


How true. Sorry for dragging this thread down 

Less than 3 weeks to new van  Old van emptied, and extraneous stuff (safari room, ladder, overcab mattress) reloaded.

Exciting :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Velvettones

it's ok it's always the same - once the mods get in....... :lol: 

ooh new van - sounds interesting - how did you manage to find space to empty old one - when we've emptied in the past we've been amazed at the stuff they hold - we have a spare bedroom still full of junk out of the caravan and we've been away twice in this

Mark


----------



## geraldandannie

You're right, Mark. We didn't have too much stored, but I was surprised at what came out of the kitchen area.

We have a big shed, that we brutally cleared before we started on the van, so there was space to put stuff.

Some of it will be put back in the van ready for the exchange - hookup, hose, a few bits of crockery and cookware.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Steve

No need to explain yourself, I was not pointing the finger at you or suggesting anything, I know you are full of compassion  

By the way Velvettones, don't forget this thread is a moderator's thread - it was started by one :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The names Bond, Brook Bond..... 

I love :spam1: :spam2: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Evening all! Hows it going..?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hey Brook Bond....hav eh vou un cuppa....?

The names Tips...PG Tips 8) 

MHS...Rob  ps. The PG stands for (parental guidance) which is what is needed on this thread, now behave  :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Florrie130 said:


> Evening all! Hows it going..?


Tickety-boo, ta! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Hello,Florrie,one,three,zero,Where u been :?: 


phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Why did the chicken cross the road......

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

moblee said:


> Hello,Florrie,one,three,zero,Where u been :?:
> phil


I've been to Bonnie Scotland, been to Elgin, Inverness, the Black Isle, Edinburgh and lots more besides!

Now back to work, and my rightful place on top!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Florrie130 said:


> and my rightful place on top!


Not for long though part timer :lol: Pleased to hear you had such a great time...I love Scotland 

MHS...Rob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Florrie, Elgin is a gorgeous little place. Did you visit Findorn?

Anyway I am top so now you can all  STOP 

You are all the weakest links.....

 GOODBYE 

Johnny F


----------



## spykal

Hi

Why do you all say that you are "On Top" when I see a new post it is always at "The Bottom" ....just like this one :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have only one thing to say to you Mike.......


:thebirdman: :thebirdman: :withstupid: :withstupid: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## spykal

Hi MtMM

I can see that I will have to be up earlier to beat you to the keyboard :smilebox: :smilebox: :smilebox:
Mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Don't feel too bad about it Mike.

You just have a nice day mate :thumbright: :thumbleft: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Blimey you are all early worms aren't you! :lol: 

Still, here I am atop again...tip top, top of the world, the most toppest of the lot etc etc....

Sorry folks, it's far too early for me to make sense.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh Florrie, I think you have been long enough at the top so down you go. I am very sorry to do it to you but I ain't no gent :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

my turn now - i've not spent long on top recently

although thinking about it - when everyone else on this forum points their MH's towards southport i'll be at work - so i'll be on top when we set off and all weekend - noone take any 3g cards please


----------



## Velvettones

l o


----------



## moblee

Hello campers,MOBLEE'S *HERE* :twisted: 
Now steve,johnny,mark etc don't tell your other halfs
Moblee's about, otherwise they'll be on the computer instead
of doing ya dinners :!: :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Had my t :eating: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good for you Johnny,but i'm still waiting aaaah still waiting,i'm
just a fool :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is that what your having for your t 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

{offtopic}

:agrue: 


:-#


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Is that what your having for your t 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Johnny F


YEAH Lovely with rice :lol: :lol:

Steve, Why {offtopic} What topic were YOU discussing :roll: :grouphuuug:
8O :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Is that what your having for your t


 :-#


----------



## Velvettones

we ate out - no cooking 4 us

steve?????


----------



## 94055

> Is that what your having for your t Shocked Shocked Shocked
> 
> Johnny F


 =; [-X












> steve?????


So

{offtopic}

:-#


----------



## Velvettones




----------



## Velvettones

[marq=up:5b7c77f554]you aren't the only one who can give the silent treatment[/marq:5b7c77f554]


----------



## geraldandannie

Aren't you watching the game, Steve?  

Gerald


----------



## Velvettones

i get the impression el stevo isn't talking to us

i also get the impression we have done something wrong, it must be jan posting though because being male steve would tell us what it was...


----------



## 94055

> Aren't you watching the game, Steve?


:1: :USAribbon: :2: :clock: 
:xBreakx:

:g: : :a: :l:

:1: :.: :1:

:clock:



> i get the impression el stevo isn't talking to us


 [-X



> i also get the impression we have done something wrong


 [-X

:-#


----------



## moblee

Altrincham 0 v cambridge united 3
North............v south :lol: :lol:

Who are ya,who are ya :twisted:

No i didn't have Dog *STEW* FOR TEA :wink: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Who are ya,who are ya


 :m: :e:


----------



## 94055

:g: : : :d: :n: :i: :g: :h: :t: 

:a: :l: :l:


----------



## 94055

:brave: : :f: :.: :-# :.:


----------



## moblee

GOODNIGHT SWEETHEART,see you in the Morning :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> :brave: : :f: :.: :-# :.:


No such thing anymore in this world mate, didn't you know that :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now I'm the top you can all stop

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

But I'm awake and want a turn on top (too early for witty comments - for me anyway)

Off to work shortly, so I'll leave you with mad Mark

Toni


----------



## DABurleigh

"But I'm awake and want a turn on top (too early for witty comments - for me anyway)"

Toni,

You mean too early for you to send them or receive them? I thought what you said WAS witty 

Dave

I'm King of the Castle. Na, na, na-na, nah


----------



## spykal

DABurleigh said:


> I'm King of the Castle. Na, na, na-na, nah


In days of Old when Knights were bold, and forums had not been invented
I wrote my name at the top of the list and went away contented! :lol:

mike


----------



## mangothemadmonk

DABurleigh said:


> I'm King of the Castle. Na, na, na-na, nah


Well that's just down right childish ottytrain2: ottytrain2:

Johnny F


----------



## DABurleigh

Not half as much as serial mooning


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You cant beat a bit of mooning Dave. Especially at the side of a Scotish Loch on a warm damp evening in Aug :bad-words: :bad-words: :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## artona

Hi

_Especially at the side of a Scotish Loch_ - another monster sighting :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## moblee

WHAT a day!!!! moan,moan,moan

Still i'm top for awhile :lol: :lol: :lol: 


phil,phil,phil


----------



## RichardnGill

Not to long though.


Richard...


----------



## Velvettones

nor u rich

Mark (toni is up v early)


----------



## moblee

> nor u rich


Thats in E.anglia 8) :lol:


----------



## 94055

Evening all, cold tonight and getting dark very quickly.  
Looking forward to the weekend. Who else is away?

Getting up early, yep that is true :lol:


----------



## moblee

Evening steve,It is cold winters coming.
Getting Dark yes it does most nights :lol: 
Looking forward to the weekend too,not going away though
CONSIDERING buying a puppy for the children,not sure yet.

phil


----------



## 94055

Hi Phill,
What! You with dog food for tea, now the kids are getting puppy ......food 8O :lol: :lol: 


Steve


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Hi Phill,
> What! You with dog food for tea, now the kids are getting puppy ......food 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Steve


Yes Steve,they are keen at the moment but i,m worried it
will soon wear off and muggings will be left to care for it!!!!. :animaldog: :grommit:


----------



## 94055

Phill,
Easy, get a signed contract. Get the eldest to sign it. If they fail to comply then the forfeit comes into force. Now here is the forfeit. They must feed, clean and look after the puppy for all of it's life. If they fail to comply then the forfeit comes into force. Anyone that signs an Contract with them terms, must have the brains of a child. 8O :wink: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> CONSIDERING buying a puppy for the children. Phil


Hey Steve, it's not for his kids, it's to eat. He's been goin on about dogs for a couple of days and yesterday he was on about eating one... Home reared dog on the menu... uke:

:spam: :spam: does this look like Jack Russel to you 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

No it looks like two tins of SPAM. :lol: 


My dog has no nose,
How does it smell :?: 
Terrible :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Quick call the nosey police, the DOZE of the dog has gone missing. 
The last known suspect is.........Newsfash! ! 
Police are on the look out for a man with matchstick arms and legs, spikey black hair, a blue top with the letter S along with a red cape on top. The police officer stated the suspect is not thought to be dangerous :lol: He did advise dog lovers to keep a close eye on their pets, "We have had a couple of dogs go missing whilst the suspect was sited close by, today we had a little puppy dissapear" the officer said.
The suspect has just been seen kidnapping a lawyer outside the courts, he was heard saying to the lawyer "You are coming with me, I need you to draw up a contract for my children 8O 



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*YOU are a *^"!**$" & a **""&^+* but mostly a +*&%$**| :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: 8O 8O  :!: :!: *

Sorry to carp on about dogs, its a ruff topic :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> My dog has no nose, How does it smell :?: Terrible :lol: :lol:


Phil, how can it smell when it aint got a nose [-X [-X [-X [-X #-o #-o #-o

Johnny F

Your barkin mad mate :roll: :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

not the carp again


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whats the fastest thing in the canal..... A motor pike and side carp    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Velvettones said:


> not the crap again


Mark, you know the rules the word above is not allowed.

We say carp not cr....

:lol: :lol:

Go on admit it you had to check

:wink: 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I just sat here "perch"ed on my chair.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Anyway ENOUGH about dogs :!: :!: 
puppies thats different.

DON'T know if my picture of puppies will be allowed :?: :?: :?:


----------



## 94055

Are they mountain dogs?
Slush puppies?
A place your head when your dog tired :lol: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

nite,nite :sleeping:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Just had a few zs..........

johnny F


----------



## 94055

:lol: 
Johhny, thought he was Z Z Top :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now he is Johhny rotten bottom. Phew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Now he is Johhny rotten bottom. Phew


Charmin.... :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :fart: :fart: :fart: :fart: :thefinger: :thefinger: :thefinger:

Johnny Fartypants


----------



## moblee

Quick, Early 'fin' ish today,so i'll perch on top
In my rightful plaice :!:


----------



## 94055

> In my rightful plaice


Fishy post this

This is a fish experiment taken too far

>>>Here<<<


----------



## moblee

Who you calling *FAT*


----------



## 94055

I have just drove home on the M62, doing .....Well guess what a car came flashing past. Wow that was moving I thought, I then looked at the back of the car and it was towing a trailer 8O Outside lane as well. 8O I thought what speed is he doing? Sped up, I got to 98 (yes I know, no way I was going over a TON though) It was still leaving me 8O It must have been at least 105, in the outside lane going close up so cars moved over. He did at least go into middle lane once past them. So he got one thing right 8O Now if I did that :roll: 

Gripe over.
Evening all York tomorrow night yippee.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin eck Moblee. is that you without your cape on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And no I am not calling you a chicken see Here..... :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Evening all York tomorrow night yippee.


Just as long as you behave yourself :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Johnny f
CAPON A castrated bird 8O 
Definitely not me :!: 

Though jan's probably thought of doing it herself a few times 8O :lol:


----------



## 94055

> ust as long as you behave yourself


Of course, Jan is with me :roll: 
Sun, Sun, Sun on Saturday :lol: :lol: 
For everyone that is not away this weekend, I know how you are feeling. We stayed at home last week  
I hope we do not see another van we fancy :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

When you get in trouble and you don't know right from wrong,
give a little whistle!










Give a little whistle

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

But what if the whistle does not work? It has to be the scouse kiss 8O 

Just watching commando on the tv and the lads have just been cleaning down below. The daughter said "that is not on, they should not show that, they would not have to do that". My reply was "The girls are on next week" :roll: As if  

Johhny, Am I so looking forward to you know what. It will not be me getting in trouble :lol: :lol: Remember them files I sent you. You will be getting observed. :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

blimey the way you pair go on - always so secretive.....

There's a man who leads a life of danger
To everyone he meets he stays a stranger
With every move he makes another chance he takes
Odds are he won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Beware of pretty faces that you find
A pretty face can hide an evil mind
Ah, be careful what you say
Or you'll give yourself away
Odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Swingin' on the Riviera one day
And then layin' in the Bombay alley next day
Oh no, you let the wrong word slip
While kissing persuasive lips
The odds are you won't live to see tomorrow

Secret agent man, secret agent man
They've given you a number and taken away your name

Secret agent man


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Remember them files I sent you. You will be getting observed. :lol:


Yes but you know what I mean when I say that you know what I said when you said I knew what was said and when and to whom it was and wasn't said and after when nothing was said and nobody said anything to nobody apart from what was said to the person being told who didn't understand what they were being told and not to tell as that would be telling if they had told. So now we know don't we :?:

Is that clear :?:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> blimey the way you pair go on - always so secretive.....


Mark,
Have you seen the last post by the mad monk? Yep? Well, tell me what the f*** is he going on about?

Now Mark, I can tell you that when you come to Southport...........look come closer, I have to whisper. One of the trips is a night out in Liverpool. Me Johhny and Bob guarantee that you will enjoy yourself, believe me you will :wink: Because if you don't, heads will roll :wink: 
Ok whisper over, Listen, do you want to know a secret? Do you promise not to tell? Ok I will tell you at Southport. :wink: Hello Phill 
Oh I forgot to say
:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## moblee

Yes Mark they do get on well :sex: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Phill, the green man needs a knife :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Phill, the green man needs a knife :lol: :lol:


 :roll: :roll: 
Dear steve,I don't know what you mean :?: 
signed; confused of cambridge


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yo Steve, Moblee has secrets as well. Just look at his little blue "thing" picture effigy whatsit and what does it say at the side....??? 

Exactly what you said would be said about that what others would and might say to do with the thing that should and rightly so be understood before and after it was thought and acted upon and under rather than at the side or above but couldn't been sen or heard as it hadn't been sorted or thought about before I knew it would carry away with them as well.

Ok?


Told you they knew up and around those things often did.

Johnny F

edited.... as I couldn't understand what I had said. Hope you understand now!!


----------



## moblee

What :?: ...A complete load of Northern Twaddle :twisted: :wink:

hee,hee :lol:

nite,nite johnny


----------



## geraldandannie

I sometimes wonder if I've wandered into the wrong forum by mistake :? 

Gerald


----------



## Velvettones

nope - definately the right forum gerald, it's just a shame our usual posters have been replaced with strange aliens 0X 
:spider: gre: :thin: 
:big5: 

welcome oh mad ones


----------



## 94055

What a bad night that was, it felt as if my body had been taken over by an alien. I remember hearing something like "beam him up Scottie"



> it's just a shame our usual posters have been replaced with strange aliens


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flongdibber rabtondoober....

I love mud wrestling.

Good flinging and have a grooty weekend

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hey, I am beginning to remember more and more things about the aliens and being transported to? I remember this old phoe box and spinnnnniiiinnnnggg
around.










I remember something about a doctor (Alien, Doctor) 8O Oh and some beautiful girl (sadly that is all I can remember about her  )

Spi....iiiii.....nnnnn......nnnnnn.....iiiii.....nnnn.....ggggggg

Oh no what is that! An alien Disco 8O I wonder what I will find inside










What happens next? 
Over to you,keep yourself busy over the weekend I look forward to seeing them when I get back.

Steve


----------



## moblee

ALIENS :?: If they subjected you to Anal probing,it was probably
a Mad monk doing IT :!: :lol: :lol: 0X


----------



## RichardnGill

Quiet on here 2day, must all be at York :?: 

Arr well it might as well be me on top...


Richard..


----------



## Velvettones

right my turn - as gerald and i are obviously the only non aliens here everyone else is disqualified

Mark


----------



## moblee

Velvettones said:


> right my turn - as gerald and i are obviously the only non aliens here everyone else is disqualified
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark,*THATS Alien'ism

You'd better say *SORRY


----------



## Velvettones

aliens legally cannot own motorhomes, as they have no valid birth certificate they cannot apply for a licence from the dvla and also cannot hold a v5 document

i am a uk citizen with a clean driving licence and struggle to get insurance on my MH, if i have this much trouble i cannot see aliens faring any better - even if they have a clean UFO licence.

after their habit of turning cows inside out, they would be unwelcome on farmers fields, and commercial sites would turn away any van that is nuclear powered due to radiation risks

ergo, they cannot own a MH so cannot be the best MHFer ever

QED

Mark (not an alien)


----------



## moblee

Everybody at York :?

I've gone a bought the children a labrador puppy :roll: 
They are ALL over it at the moment,.....time will tell :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

and i thought they'd all decided i was the best ever and given up

is this little puppy coming to southport then phil?

Mark


----------



## moblee

No afraid not mark.
How can they all decide to give up because your the best :roll: :lol: 
SEE BELOW







MOBLEE The best there IS,The best there WAS,The best
there ever will BE :twisted: 8)


----------



## 94055

> MOBLEE The best there IS,The best there WAS,The best
> there'll ever BE


Phil!.............Phil!!..............Phil!!!............Phil! ! ! ! Phil, wake up Phil, you have been dreaming again :lol: :lol:

How many times do you lot need telling?

From the top man.


----------



## moblee

From the top man :roll: Can you get me discount on a couple of
shirts then :?: :lol: 

Good time at York :?:


----------



## 94055

Hi Moblee
I would gladly get you discounts. Sadly I am unable to get any Blue shirts with a big Son them 8O :lol: I can get some with little teddies on them though. 8O :wink: 

York was good, as usual it all goes too quickly


----------



## moblee

As usual it all goes too quickly.
That's just what YOUR Jan say's :lol:


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


> That's just what YOUR Jan say's


Your Jan must have told you that joke. Far too clever for you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Your Jan must have told you that joke. Far too clever for you


 :lol: :lol: :lol:
:thebirdman: :sign3: rotest: :tongue3: :violent3:


----------



## 94055

:splat: :shaking2::shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: :shaking2: 
Normal service will resume as soon as possible

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Motorhomersimpson said:


> As I started this thread, I should be able to finish it. I make sandj the winner. Do not bother posting anymore.


I make sandj the winner

So, I......am the winner.

The End.


----------



## moblee

ooh alright then  I won't post anymore  




'One of these days when either us as gone,where ya gonna run to
booooy,ya gonna run to the rub for rescue they'll be no-one \/ 














:thefinger: :wink:


----------



## 94055

Motorhomersimpson said:


> As I started this thread, I should be able to finish it. I make sandj the winner. Do not bother posting anymore.


I make sandj the winner

So, I......am the winner.

The End.


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> ooh alright then  I won't post anymore
> 
> 'One of these days when either us as gone,where ya gonna run to
> booooy,ya gonna run to the rub for rescue they'll be no-one \/
> 
> :thefinger: :wink:


 OKAY :!: :!:


----------



## 94055

The End.


----------



## Velvettones

is it really the end?

if yes then i must be the winner?


----------



## moblee

And now the END is near and so i am the final poster......
I've lived a life that's full i've Travelled each and every highway
but *more, much more *than this,this post is *MOBLEE'S*


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is  This  thread still going????

About time it  ENDs 

So lets finish it  NOW 

 OK. 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Is  This  thread still going????


I think so.

Gerald


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: Who decides :?: :clock:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

ME  of course :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny f


----------



## bigspaces

party's over, lights out ;-)


----------



## moblee

IF YOU ARE A BIG,BIG TREE,we are a small axe
(sharp & ready)Ready to cut you down,ready to cut you down :!: \/


----------



## tokkalosh

No change here then :roll: 

Hi all, just got home, had a brill time out and about.


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> No change here then :roll:
> 
> Hi all, just got home, had a brill time out and about.


Hello Tricia,You keep disappearing


----------



## 94055

Who is that?












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Tricia


----------



## badger

Would members kindly refrain from further postings on this thread, as the management are about to turn off the power and additional posters will loose all memory. (from both PC and Brain)...........

You have been warned..........................................

so don't do it.......................................................

at all....................................................................

ever.........................................................................


----------



## 94055

Better be quick then. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ican't afford to lose Brain power,i'd better stop :!: 




:big5:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Tricia, glad you had a good time. 

Evening Moblee, you still here :roll: :wink: 

Badger, who's PCs called Brian??

Steve, you remember what you mentioned about that which was unmentionable and I said dont mention it but you said it was wrong and could go wrong in the wrong place at the wrong time and under the counter remedies worked if you took them when the moon was full and on that Saturday it went up and over the top and jiggled a bit when you unscrewed one leg and slackened the other with a pair of pliers?? Well it did. OK

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I new you would get the gist of it once you have done it a few times then it is second nature the thingy me bob was probably the cause if not then the bobby me thing did the spinning thing go cluckety clack with an awful smack right on the back of a bicycle made for two it was not his fault that it was ridden by three blind mice see how they run rabbit run rabbit run run runny nose is a sign of a cold feet is better than a cold head colds start in the nose more for me to say it must be time for me to go




To be honest I could have gone on and on and on and on and on and on...............................................

Now are you sure you would not like me to END it?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> To be honest I could have gone on and on and on and on and on and on...............................................


Why break the habit of a lifetime :wink: :wink: :wink:

Oh and it WAS the scimbling thruntcher at the side of the gwindle valve on top of the offset maximizing shorltleg longprong prop shifting half shafted thrashing bouncer.

Cheers mate.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Have you checked your email? I would post it for you all but the site does not like pps files :roll: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hello johnny,yes i'm still here till the bitter END.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Moblee, glad you got the pictures I sent of me good self. Did you get the one with the raised cassock :?: 8O 8O 8O 

Oh that's me goin to burn in hell :firestarter: :firestarter: :firestarter: :firestarter:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Nite,Nite :sleeping: :sleeping: 
See you all tomorrow,if it hasn't ended


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin eck Moblee, a full night at the top... Nice one mate    

Now just leave it to the pro now and get some rest.. In fact don't bother on here again as you know I am simply the best my cassock is shorter than all the rest...... ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

> Now just leave it to the pro


What are your rates  :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Once you've had a man in a cassock there's no goin back 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O    

You couldn't afford me   

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Quick DUCK








































The mods are onto you selling your wares 8O Or in your case your worn out :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Tsk :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Or in your case your worn out :lol:


Laugh all you want Steve, they aren't as old as yours, more used admittedly, but definitely younger 8) 8) :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Oh, I see it is I who is top..

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> Tsk :roll:


So yours makes a noise Gerald 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

You can get cream and tablets for that....

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok guy's
I am off to the thropphhyyy shop (trophy) to get Johhny boy a new medal, from what I have heard he is a bit of a medallion man.

Is this the F u n site? WHAT

Too bloody busy to make any sense today 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You are right Steve..

.today sense any make to busy bloody Too

I know how you feel.

Johnny f


----------



## geraldandannie

If I was looking for 'sense', this would be the last thread I'd come to :roll: 

Which, I suppose, is the beauty of it.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Beauty!!!!!!!!!!
Where for art though?

Beast of Bodmin moor


What!!!!!! Got to go again :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Got to go again :roll:


SandJ always on call, no job too small....

You should take it easy Steve. be like me, a monk of leisure :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

EXCUSE ME, MEN & BROTHER JOHNNY :lol: 
Worn out wares :roll: 
Finally a REAL Goldmember arrives,Blackpool tower eat ya 
heart out :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Finally a REAL  member  arrives


You said it Moblee 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

What do you wear under your robe (cassocks) to you johnny :lol: 


Something like this :?: :lol:


----------



## artona

hi

Come on guys, see if you can reach the 6000th post by midnight tonight :lol: :lol: :lol: You can do it


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh Moblee you devil :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :redhotevil: Have you been watching me undress....

Flame red is my colour :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Time to get rid of this filth 

:kamahlitude3: :lol: 

:idea1: :idea1: :idea1: :idea1: :idea1: :idea1: 


:lovestory:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh pretty......

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

:smileycouncil: 
Nearly finished, just a few more to get rid of. Well that did not take long at all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Ah all gone. Now to concentrate on being NO 1


8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Now to concentrate on being NO 1


Oh, what a shame Steve... A lapse in concentration and in steps the MadMonk nlyamother: nlyamother: nlyamother: nlyamother: 
Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Its time for....................MOBLEE :!: :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Or ELBO EM out you mean!!

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

hmm, don't think we'll make 6000 by tonight - definately before southport though

me on top again (although in reality everybody knows i'm always on top)


----------



## Velvettones

well done mango - a whole minute on top


----------



## 94055

Have we been having Carp again on here?

I am a bit  about posting on here, to be honest I am rather  I have had a very :roll: kind odf day and I got a bit :evil: driving around Manchester. All of the idiots 8O were on the roads. I now know what I have to do :idea: It should have come to me earlier :roll: Time to stop driving :wink: :arrow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will have to keep an eye out for the magic :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: ccasion5: ccasion5: :wav: :wav: :hathat49: :hathat49: :gotglitter: :gotglitter: figure when it comes around.

It will be me boys and girls... You can count on it.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> I will have to keep an eye out for the magic


Yep please, let me know when you find the Magic Mushr............sh. someone may be watching. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh you nearly got in there matey.... Close but no :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Oye,
Stop smoking....I have given up. :wink:


----------



## moblee

:director: Moblee,Moblee,make way for MOBLEE


----------



## Velvettones

congrats steve - hows that going


----------



## 94055

Hi Mark
Well if I am truly honest, to say that I have not let one touch my lips since the middle of April. I am maybe, telling 100% honesty :lol: Nope not one 8O Yippee, mind you it has been and still is hard work. Now I am not even going to try and preach. All I will say is, smoking for over 30yrs, about 30 per day+
I just chose to do cold turkey 8O 
The rest is up to you.
So thanks for asking Mark.
That is another night of thinking, I NEED a SMOKE. 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

congratulations - just keep you fingers busy towards the magic item :wink: 

i'm not letting you be on top because of it though


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Right boys and girls off to work.

Play nice and see you all in the morning :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

have fun mango - i'll watch my spot from these heathens


----------



## moblee

:evil5: [-X :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:
Its goodnight from me and its goodnight from jan too. :wink: 

phil & jan


----------



## geraldandannie

Goodnight from me too :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ahha, the group, no its me just nipped on while at work just to keep an eye out and it's still me on the top.

Lets hope it will be me till the morn now all the lightweights have gone to bed.

What do you reckon Johnny?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I think you will be ok Johnny, do you think you will be ok?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I certainly do Johnny.

Shouldn't you be working though??


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I should be but I am a rebel without a cause, because I am a rebel without a cause, because I am a rebel without a cause, because I am a rebel without a cause.....

Hello Matron, is it bath time.....

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whey hey a full night at the top... It's a  BEAUTIFUL  thing....

Just come in and just going out...

Have a nice day all.... Ready when you are Matron ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F :


----------



## geraldandannie

:? 

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

geraldandannie said:


> :? Gerald


Are you unwell this morning Gerald?? Would you also like to pop along and see Matron :?: :?: :?:

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Would you also like to pop along and see Matron :?: :?: :?:


Errr ... no thanks. No matter what my ailment, it doesn't require matron's 'special medicine' 

I was merely showing concern for your obvious 'difficulties' last night. Hope you're feeling better this morning :?

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh Gerald, I am touched at your words of concern... Or am I just touched :wink:

I know I am, I'm sure I am... I'm  H A P P Y     

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Can i borrow your matron johnny :?: 
Sore throat & bad guts this morning,daren't cough :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> I know I am, I'm sure I am... I'm  H A P P Y


Reminded me of :: this ::

Touched? We'll let matron be the judge of that :lol:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Sore throat


Moblee, best thing for sore throat is to gargle with salted water. Mix a few heaped T spoons of salt in warmish water till all the salt has dissolved and then gargle and spit out. Keep doing this regularly and take your usual analgesic, oh and see me in the morning.

Gerald, just been watching a few re-runs of Only When I Laugh on cable. Still some funny lines that have me laughing.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh lookee here.........

Its  ME, TOP, TOP TOPETY-TOP 

Johnny


----------



## moblee

> Oh lookee here.........


Or here....... :idea:

moblee,moblee feels quite ill
even though i'm on the Pill :roll: 
on this post i just won't stop
till i reach the bl..dy top :!: :twisted:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You'll never be top Moblee :thefinger: :thefinger: :thefinger: :thebirdman: :thebirdman: :thefinger: :thefinger: :thefinger: 

Sorry mate but your goin :sign9:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee, my friend don't you frown, 
It's not your fault your going down.
You know you sin when you try to win,
So, just you stop, trying to get to the TOP.
Cos the Mad Monk is here to save your soul, 
So for that help he will score that goal.
And you know that shot, which has just gone in,
Means I'm on top, and that means I  WIN  .

Bring it on...... The Mad Monk is numero UNO... and no I don't drive "A FIT"!!

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> You'll never be top johnny :thefinger: :thefinger: :thefinger: :thebirdman: :thebirdman: :thefinger: :thefinger: :thefinger:
> 
> Sorry mate but your goin :sign9:


ditto :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> ditto :wink:


"Dot It"

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hmm :idea: Mangothemadmonk OR should i say;

Naked momma thong :!: :silly:


----------



## Velvettones

blimey moblee - 5 hours on top is tooooo much

my turn


----------



## 94055

Some people will say anything to get noticed. :roll: So

*ANYTHING *

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee I like it mate. You have seen my mothers thong 8O 8O 8O 8O 

You old pervert you :big16: :big16: 

Just wait till I tell the old girl..

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

You've got some big balls there :idea: Mama dong the monk :lol:
OR...Ken mammoth gonad :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee you are a lucky chap... We allow you to be top all night and you never thank us [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X 

Cha, Cha, Cha Cha Cha.....Charmin'

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

THANK YOU everybody :!: :!: :lol: 
As way of thanks perhaps i could clean ALL your motorhomes :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now then Moblee, going to do mine today as it happens.

It's a thankless task :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:wrestler8: :wrestler14: What you gonna do brother,when
Hulkamania runs wild on YOU!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bring it on Moblee, my boys here :wrestler27: :wrestler37: (who look strangely like they come from the YMCA group) will whup you a**e boy...

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Wrong I said C then A then R then P...


Is it my fault I can't spell?



> What you gonna do brother,when
> Hulkamania runs wild on YOU!!


WHAT

Bring it ON! !



> strangely like they come from the YMCA group)


Well! I have no need to comment on your lot 8O

Come ON! !

Give it your best shot

(Oy! stop it your frightening me :roll: )


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Right it's bed time for me lado here as I am up for work at 00:00.

Good night and I hate you all something rotten...

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Right it's bed time for me lado here


My, I sure frightened him off. :lol: :lol:

Who's next?

:evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones

try me


----------



## Velvettones

i'm still here


----------



## 103675

ah but she sneaks in from Scarborough and steals the end of the day. !



sand in yer face!!! woohoo!  


dxxx


----------



## Velvettones

nice try deengee - sandj may have been scared off but i'm still going strong


----------



## Velvettones

hey - i'm at the top of the page...


----------



## Velvettones

i wonder if anyone has posted on a whole page solo before


----------



## Velvettones

whoever does that must be the best mhfer ever


----------



## Velvettones

or just a really sad person...


----------



## 103675

sadly I am an incurable insomniac....so give up now. Just like the bl***y seagulls, you can't get rid so easily!

:lol: 

dx


----------



## Velvettones

rats - foiled by an insomniac - hey deengee - have you tried nytol, i'm told it works a treat


----------



## 103675

is that the noise of a Nottingham goose?


----------



## 94055

S
and
J


Here I am, looking from all corners.

At YOU

and

Y
O
U

and

U
O
Y

and

UOY


So as you can see your cornered :wink:


----------



## 103675

yes sandj but from where I stand on the Annie Rd end, your challenge from the Kop looks rather pitiful


----------



## Velvettones

unfortunately i'm a derby ram - so i'll just nut these many sandj's out of the way

not cornered now


----------



## 103675

I live on the coast where we are not cornered.....just coasted and we roast the nuts


----------



## moblee

Were not talking Football are we,you'll make the mad monk swear :lol:


----------



## 94055

I will not even argue with such a poor attempt to take command of this thread. I know Mark is aware of my powers so I will let him explain. Oh such a feeble pair :roll: 

S


----------



## 103675

we are talking football if we remember Bobby latchford kicking one in against Sandj's team.....way back. other wise...not. Just winning the game
:wink:


----------



## 94055

Oh and ask Moblee what it is like in jail :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103675

of course as a Kop (ite) you would know 
Ha ha ha 

I of course as a sweet toffee have no idea


----------



## 103675

ok but the big question of the evening is do we buy the 3 berth and leave all 6 of the kids at home or do we opt for the 4 berth, make them draw lots and take a tent


ohh and win the game?


----------



## Velvettones

get a 4 berth with overcab bed - but get all the kids in tents outside so you have the mh to yourself (if they aren't tenting as young kids they'll never sleep outside in their teens)

it's true though sandj does have powers on this forum - he can talk to all of our wives even when they are clearly next to us

oh and he also can also magically rearrange the mh specs db


----------



## 103675

ok have thought about that but hear the overcabs are bad on fuel consumption....like the low profiles.....all the kids are happy campers. (gawd!!) I guess it's a 4 berth and no sneaking in with sensible answers thinking you can pip it

nice try


----------



## 103675

ok have thought about that but hear the overcabs are bad on fuel consumption....like the low profiles.....all the kids are happy campers. (gawd!!) I guess it's a 4 berth and no sneaking in with sensible answers thinking you can pip it

nice try


----------



## 103675

amazingly I seem to have the power to post twice!!
Sandj.....pah


----------



## moblee

Whats going on here,ye need to be in tech & mech for that sort 
of question ya scurvy seadog :!:
Steve ye mention jail :?: there be no *RUM* FOR YE TONIGHT :!:


----------



## 103675

scurvy no....plenty of fruit...windburn yes....plenty of germolene!
so what questions are allowable? and nice pic


----------



## moblee

scurvy no....plenty of fruit...windburn yes....plenty of germolene!
so what questions are allowable? and nice pic[/quote]

You can ask what you like Deengee i'm only joking,i,m not an
in charge,but you'll get more and better Answers in the right place.
Anyway football i'm a cambridge united fan, love em 

MOBLEE :twisted: 8)


----------



## 94055

> Anyway football i'm a cambridge united fan


That is why he quoted that in the Jokes and Trivia section.

Oh and powers, well many have found out. Enough said :wink:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Gut Morgan, fellow and fellowess Joke and Trivia forumees, hope you are all well this fine morning??

Very tired after working at the docs but going back out working with younger and much uglier brother shifting and cutting logs and wood for the wood burner.

Life is hard and then your just not there any more :angel: :angel: :angel: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Oh and ask Moblee what it is like in jail :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


WHY do you keep bringing up my past :!: :!: I've done my time
AND been released back into society :twisted:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee, what was it like being in jail you old jail bird you....

Thats Moblee sat at the front......










Johnny F


----------



## moblee

JOHNNY 8O Thats not ME :!: :!: 
Thats liverpool fc's 1st team :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> I've done my time
> AND been released back into society


30 day sentence and you served 1.........would you say you had done your time? :lol: :lol:

Yep, served 1 day yet still managed to get on the prison annual photo.

8O :lol: :lol:

DEENGEE

Get yourself an A class, no wasted space and better build in most.



> Gut Morgan, fellow and fellowess Joke and Trivia forumees, hope you are all well this fine morning


As it is now Evening I do not see the point of answering your question, but thanks for asking. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

i'm feeling well this morning thanks - horrible day at work though 

ah well at least i'm...






























































on top


----------



## 94055

Try a trick like that again and...................................




































































































You will be top :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello, I'm back,
Gearbox broke,
speedo broke,
Financially broke
Broadband broke
Fixed broadband (fingers crossed)
Taking van to gearbox specialist tomorrow for diagnosis, will attempt to bribe him with promises of a good write up on here for a good job.
Till then,
At least I'm on top, have I missed anything?


----------



## 94055

Hi Mate,



> have I missed anything


Not really, oh maybe stickey.....he has been having problems :roll:

Hope you get it sorted fairly cheaply mate, bit of a bummer.

It is the catch 22 question....get rid now as it is starting to cause problems, or I have had this and that done so I might as well keep it.

Steve


----------



## chrisjrv

I've got to say the thought of selling it has crossed my mind :x :x but what do you replace it with? The only thing I've been impressed by is a Merc based machine (james cook?) from Deepcar but She who must be obeyed didn't like it. We'll get it fixed and see what its like :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello stickey,Bad luck mate, I REALLY thought it was just me :!: :!:

I brought the wife a brand new vax 3in1 carpet cleaner today
had to travel to stevenage curry's as none in stock in Cambridge.
Torrential rain & spray, quite dangerous started to wonder if it
was worth the trip :!: :!: 
Anyway eventually got home and the bl..dy thing DIDN'T work :evil: 
Got a refund IN cambridge grrrr Moblee mad :!: [/b]


----------



## 94055

Phil,
My phone conversation to store manager
"Hi, I phoned up the Cambridge store for....they had none in stock so I phoned your store. Do you have......? Yes, great I will travel from Cambridge for it, please put to one side. Thank you very much for doing that, I picked it up today. Traveled all the way home ....miles each way in torrential weather. Well I am now going to ask how you are going to resolve the problem I am now facing. It does not work" Manager: "No problem, just bring it back"
My reply: "Sorry, I am not traveling .....miles yet again. Please arrange for it to be delivered and collected. Have you got a pen?" The usual .....sorry I can't do that.
My reply: "This is my No 0......98 please phone me back when you have spoken to the relevant person, I will not accept anything less than a delivery to my home address or my local store .....branch. 
Ok, thank you speak to you later. phone down.

What do you think would happen?

Steve


----------



## moblee

Good question steve :?: But i wanted an immediate Refund :!: 
NOW went i got the refund in cambridge,jan had me spend nearly
2 hours looking at 32inch plasma tv's (do you like that one,what
do you think of this one) what a waste of half aday :!: 
Knowing my luck i'd of switched it on and it would of blown up :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Was the Vax a birthday present for her? :wink:


----------



## moblee

stickey said:


> Was the Vax a birthday present for her? :wink:


Sorry Stickey i've been watching telly,no not a birthday pressie
new puppy keeps having accidents :!:


----------



## 94055

Murder, Murder
He is trying to kill the Puppy 8O See below

[/quote]no not a birthday pressie
new puppy keeps having accidents


> Quick call the RSPCA
> 
> Hello Mark :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hey Steve you're a stupid scouse git and i never want to see
you again :wink: 


moblee :twisted: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Moblee ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????Do you want to carry on living?


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Moblee ????Do you want to carry on living?


What are you DOING :?: :?:

Threatening THE GREAT MOBLEE as well 8O :lol: 
To infinity & beyond


----------



## mangothemadmonk

yeh Moblee... lets hope its far beyond...

Johnny top for the night.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

> yeh Moblee


Johnny top for the night. :roll:

Shhh lol, moblee top for the night


----------



## 94055

Hold on.


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## 94055

No!




























































































but getting better :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nice pair of :animaldog: :animaldogpuppies) :lol: 
Its Moblee :wav:


----------



## 94055

This topic has been viewed nearly 60,000 times more than it has had replies 8O 

64946 Views

5960 Replies

Wow.

I wonder who has posted the most and who has visited the most.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I wonder who has posted the most and who has visited the most. Steve


It


----------



## mangothemadmonk

must


----------



## mangothemadmonk

be


----------



## mangothemadmonk

me


----------



## mangothemadmonk

surely


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve?

Johnny


----------



## 94055

Nope


----------



## 94055

only 1


----------



## moblee

64946 Views

5960 Replies

Lots of people watching everything we DO 8O 
I wonder if they're wearing raincoats :lol:


----------



## 94055

it could be


----------



## 94055

ME!

:wink:


----------



## 94055

Signature say's all


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Rubbish, it must be  ME


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> 6Lots of people watching everything we DO 8O
> I wonder if they're wearing raincoats :lol:


You mean someone actually looks at what we post??

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not many post to go chaps.... who will it be??

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It could be me>>>>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It could be Stevey>>>>>>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It could be Mobleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee>>>>>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It could be Velvettonessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss>>>>>


----------



## mangothemadmonk

But


----------



## mangothemadmonk

would you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

please let it


----------



## mangothemadmonk

be me please chaps???

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am the best and will be there at the end..

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

But I'll bet someone will beat me to it!!

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I really deserve it cos I am married to Shirl and she really hates me     

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Even me dog doesn't like me     
Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Kids hate me as well :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

How many to go to the big :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: 
Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

10


----------



## mangothemadmonk

9.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

8.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

7.....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

6....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

5............


----------



## mangothemadmonk

4.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

3.........


----------



## mangothemadmonk

2........


----------



## mangothemadmonk

1........


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who's the DADDY........................................ :wav: :wav: :wav: ccasion5: ccasion4: ccasion5: ccasion5: ccasion6: ccasion1: ccasion2:


----------



## 94055

What was all them diversion signs I kept receiving?
Well now I know, you Bar stool you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry mate, it's yours next time :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations on reaching 6000 mangothemadmonk

You were really desperate to achieve that weren't you  

How sad :roll: :roll: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Congrats you Mad,mental,nutty monk 

ottytrain2: 

:wav: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Sorry mate, it's yours next time


No probs mate, I did one of the early ones :lol:

I hope you have all woken up to a shinny dry morning


----------



## moblee

> I hope you have all woken up to a shinny dry morning


NO i haven't i've woke up to a Shining morning :!: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Or

HERE

HERE

HERE

HERE

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O shine,shiner,shiny,shinning,shinnier,shinniest :lol: 

Anyway nobody about so i'll claim the top!! \/


----------



## 94055

T
O
P





\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ 



Stevie boy :wink:


----------



## moblee

TOP :twisted:


----------



## 94055

* POT*


----------



## moblee

LAST


----------



## 94055

*  FIRST*

*  NO 1*


----------



## moblee

*OOOOH* your gonna  kop it


----------



## tokkalosh

Kop it
Top it
First 
Last

Best

:wink:


----------



## Velvettones

unbelievable - i go away for a weekend and i miss both the 400th page and the 6000th post - it's a good job i've had a good weekend and that i'm...



number 1    

although sandj must be the biggest poster - have a quick flick through he's been on this post consistently from page 1...


on a slightly morepainful topic - there is no motorhome outside my house tonight :buzzsaw: :combustion: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: 

it's in at the garage for repairs - driving away and leaving it there was sooooo painful


but, we'll have it back in time for southport - and i'm sure they'll take care of it


see you all soon 

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> although sandj must be the biggest poster - have a quick flick through he's been on this post consistently from page 1...


Yeh cos he's nowt better to do with his time than post again........


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and again.....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and again......


----------



## moblee

although sandj must be the biggest poser - have a quick flick. :jerk: 



Repairs #-o I hope its not anything Major  .


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> have a quick flick. :jerk:


 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

I beg your pardon......

Johnny f


----------



## tokkalosh

Enough of that now .... all things in moderation :roll:


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk I beg your pardon......

No begging johnny im down to my LAST million NOW :lol:


----------



## moblee

Right no more vulgarity,LADIES present.

Hello Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers moblee, a pure gentleman


----------



## 94055

LOOK

It is the POST man.






Hi Trish

Mark's van poorly, Chris's van poorly, Jocks van poorly
A lot of sick vans at the mo. Hope it is not major.


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> moblee, a pure gentleman


WHAT


----------



## tokkalosh

Never mind major Steve, hope it's not catching


----------



## 94055

No it is not catching 8O :grab:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Cheers moblee, a pure gentleman


Thank you Tricia,nice to see you posting
(Raise's the standards as well)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> Cheers moblee, a pure gentleman


I feel sick.....

and the reply....



Moblee said:


> Thank you Tricia,nice to see you posting
> (Raise's the standards as well)


Feel even sicker.... uke: uke: uke: uke:

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

mangothemadmonk said:


> I feel sick..... Feel even sicker.... uke: uke: uke: uke: Johnny F


 :lol: Oh poor Johnny, cannot compete eh :roll:


----------



## 94055

> I feel sick..... Feel even sicker


Stop smoking then :roll:

In fact, I may start smoking again


----------



## tokkalosh

No Steve,

Don't do it

You can survive

You will survive

MHF will keep you sane :? 

Well, maybe not sane ...... but busy :wink:


----------



## moblee

> In fact, I may start smoking again


You joking steve :!:

Confession time; i'm a smoker  
Wish i'd never started,but i'm well hooked now :!:


----------



## 94055

:lol:
6.5mths now :lol: 

Do not worry I am only joking. 
I am just starting to lose the belly.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I am just starting to lose the belly.Steve


Yeh watever :naka: :naka: :naka:

I have been packed in for 6 years 5 months and 12 days and 8 hours.... Does it bother me :wink: :wink:

Keep at it Steve, will buy you a wee nippy sweety at Southport to "ease" the pain :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

ccasion5: ccasion5: ccasion5: ccasion5: 

:tongue7: :tongue7: :tongue7: 


:drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whey hey, baggsy not parked near you at Southport :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm sure Steve will be on his best behaviour 8O 

Sometimes though ....

His best .......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
just ain't good enough
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hey chaps i'm not going but i'm feeling leftout


----------



## Velvettones

could've sworn u were on the list mobes - how come u aint going?

nothing major about the van - just 10 or 12 minor things that we are getting put right whilst the warranty is there e.g. heater on full blast for 12 hours last night - van was 10 degrees C this morning (dealer has been fine so far)

they'll be getting a review on here once we've got the van back - you'll know how it all went then  

looks like i'm on top again anyway - and no vulgarities to speak of

Mark


----------



## Velvettones

i'm assuming we've got a mad monk not working nights - looks like i'm here till morning then

Mark


----------



## 94055

Yep Mark, correct a mundo :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I might have a tinker with my van today... It might be sick by tonight    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

quick,quick,quick
moblee,moblee,moblee
top,top,top
yes,yes,yes
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones

marks turn


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry mark, that's long enough mate.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

EXCUSE ME 


phil :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are excused :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll just sneak in while nobodies looking


----------



## Velvettones

i'm watching stickey


----------



## chrisjrv

You must be nobody


----------



## tokkalosh

That means nobody is on top :? or was :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

mark's busy playing lemmings, whilst I'm busy making myself top  

Toni


----------



## 94055

Was he?


----------



## chrisjrv

If no bodies on top it must be just ahead :roll:


----------



## Jiggles

If I post now, am I the last one?


----------



## artona

almost


----------



## Jiggles

Now?


----------



## 94055

Nope


----------



## Velvettones

not just yet


----------



## Jiggles

I'm going for a drink then!


----------



## 94055

Last for me


----------



## Velvettones

i died on lemming - toni is plastered

drinky time


----------



## Jiggles

Fooled you . . . I'm last. Hurray.


----------



## Velvettones

was


----------



## Jiggles

Got to be up at 2am so I'll be back he he he.
But I am going for a night cap now, night, night.


----------



## chrisjrv

You were


----------



## 94055

What is with all the one liners?

Too tired to go and look for a ship :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

correct


----------



## 94055

* MEET*


----------



## Velvettones

and


----------



## moblee

*TOP/LAST*


----------



## 94055

Fed up


----------



## Velvettones

wrong moblee - u were supposd to say




greet




my turn to start one









bobby

(noone reply though then i'm number 1)


----------



## Velvettones

y steve?


----------



## Velvettones

oops i broke my own chain


----------



## 94055

Y
then 
N


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: 
:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: 
Take these chains from my heart and set me FREE :!:

*MOBLEE NUMERO UNO*


----------



## 94055

:spider: :animalbeaver: :animaldog: :computer: :birdman: :buzzsaw: :hesitantdevil: nlyamother: :eyeslam:


----------



## moblee

you are fed up steve

United,United,united
liverpool :rightfighter5: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Phill
Look at your reply 8O 
Yep
No matter how many times you fireon and hit Liverpool it stands tall. 8O 
Well guess what? That is ME :wink:


----------



## moblee

:givemea:U :givemea:N :givemea:I :givemea:T :givemea:E:givemea & What have you got THE CAMBRIDGE =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> THE CAMBRIDGE 8O


----------



## 94055

:bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :combustion:


----------



## moblee

:blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :blowkiss: :wink:

NITE,nite,nite  :sleeping: :sleeping:  :sleeping:


----------



## Jiggles

Well, it's goodnight from him, and it's goodnight from me (he he he)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oy you lot, you let a newcomer (Jiggles) be on top all night while some of us are out at work risking life and limb so you can stop at home and keep guard........

What is this forum coming to, Steve, Moblee, Velvettones you should be ashamed of yourselves 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

.......


----------



## moblee

Alright johnny don't go on,you know how it upsets me :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Velvettones

markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie markie  markie markie markie markie markie 


come on steve why the long face?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh Steve they will be calling you horse...... Why the long face    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

What long face?
:tongue9: 






:xcensoredx: 

:violent1: 

:lurk:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh no Moblee has eaten something that doesn't agree with him. He's turned green and he's about to barf .................. ukeleft: ukeleft: ukeleft: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> Oh no Moblee has eaten something that doesn't agree with him. He's turned green and he's about to barf .................. ukeleft: ukeleft: ukeleft:
> 
> Johnny F


YES johnny Lancashire hotpot  :silly:


----------



## Jiggles

Hush, whisper who dares . . . I wonder if I can do it again? He he he ;-)


----------



## Velvettones

of course you can


----------



## 94055

...........maybe yes, or maybe no.................


----------



## Velvettones

come on steve dont be evil

the man from delmonte, he say

 get your own 

:big9:
 oranges


----------



## moblee

I see a pale moon arisen,i see trouble on the way......

MOBLEE :evil:


----------



## 94055

Hello, something strange going on here 8O 
Well Mark.........as I told you I can control all things on here (as well as in your domain) the proof once again. Nite, nite Toni :wink: 

Signature is
Toni and Mark 

I rest my case

8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 106003

and only me


----------



## 94055

Morning all.

:big15:


----------



## 106950

That must have taken ages..lol


----------



## 94055

Hi Lol
Nope, it only took seconds.
It is in View more Emoticons that shows up on the left under Emoticons.
They appear on the left when you go into post a reply.
It opens up like

THIS

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I see you lot let another novice in over night..... Can I not leave you alone for 14 hours without someone taking top spot... all night long, all night, all night long.....

There maybe trouble ahead...... but while theres moonlight and music and love and romance.... Lets face the music and dance :toothy1: :toothy1: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Too much of this at the moment




One does not know who is who anymore.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

One never has.....................

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Quick a infestation of Newbies :!:


----------



## Velvettones

i'll take the 1pm slot from them 8)


----------



## moblee

:toothy1: :toothy1: 

Just singing & dancing in the Rain dobee,do do......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Johnny on top again...

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

> Johnny on top again...


Well done...Ooops


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Help me, I'm melting, I'm melting...

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I hate :spam1: :spam2: :spam2: :spam2: :spam2: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'm only doing these posts to get off this page with the spam on it.... It's bloody annoying after a while...
Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not many to go...

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Getting fed up now...

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh for petes sake......

Johnny f


----------



## moblee

Johnny & Moblee :roll: Wheres everyone else :?:My precious


----------



## 94055

> Johnny & Moblee Rolling Eyes Wheres everyone else


Clue......1/2 time


----------



## Velvettones

I'm here and completely sober tonight 

Toni


----------



## Velvettones

just finished terry pratchetts latest - nothing to read at southport now unless toni finishes her boring book


----------



## Velvettones

now that spam has left us behind - how are people for other monty python tunes?


----------



## Jiggles

Where will you go shopping?

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2007/asda-tesco-cheaper-p1.php


----------



## 94055

Ok Guys
It does not work the same as a page change, you have to use 15 posts. Because of this I removed the other one. Could you please not place another till the last one has gone.

Steve

We got beat 8O


----------



## Velvettones

call me mad but it wasn't playing on this page???

or am i just deaf as a post?

Mark


----------



## 94055

It took a while to get going Mark
No problem mate, normally you do not see the link.

Top but not for a lot :roll:


----------



## Jiggles

Oh yes it was. Every time I went back or forth over the page it went off. Now it's gone, hurray.


----------



## 94055

Hi Jiggles
We only use them now and again, if it annoys we remove them. Well after a few hours :lol: 
Have you got a name?

Steve


----------



## Jiggles

Yes, of course I have silly, hasn't everyone?


----------



## moblee

call me mad

 YOUR MAD  :lol:


----------



## 94055

> or am i just deaf as a post


YES


----------



## Jiggles

Who's mad?


----------



## Velvettones

yes come on jiggles - you've managed to usurp the top spot overight the least you could do is provide a name for us?


----------



## Jiggles

Who said that, what?


----------



## moblee

ERR you are iiifff thats okay :!: :crazyeyes:


----------



## Jiggles

Who said that, what?


----------



## 94055

Oh and Mark, thank you :wink:


----------



## Jiggles

Sorry, I posted once, it changed to p410, I thought it hadn't gone so re-sent.

The name is John Otter, I live in Boston, drive a lorry during the day and fly my microlight evenings and weekends except when my dearly beloved and I go away in our MH, a Fiat Granduca 2.8TD.


----------



## 94055

Hi John,
Wow not satisfied with one great hobby Motorhoming, you have another.....double posting 8O Only kidding, microlight brill.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hello John,
Microlight sounds like a low fat spread :lol:


----------



## Jiggles

I really like the people on this forum, they can be fun and serious, informative and jokey. Speak again tomorrow.
Regs John


----------



## 94055

Up early again, nite all.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You know what they say about people from Boston......

Nite Steve.... Leave it for the big lads to do the nuight shift, why don't you :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> Nite Steve.... Leave it for the big lads to do the nuight shift, why don't you :roll: :roll:


Who are you calling BIG ?

Gerald


----------



## quartet

*guess it's me*

guess I'm last tonight


----------



## 94055

> guess I'm last tonight


Yep you were right.



> I really like the people on this forum, they can be fun and serious, informative and jokey.


What!! You just can't be serious? 8O



> Nite Steve.... Leave it for the big lads to do the nuight shift, why don't you


Of course, I only do day's :wink:

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well it's a beautiful day here in sunny Lancashire.

Wherever you are have a Tony the Tiger day...........

Johnny F


----------



## Jiggles

. . . and it's a beautiful day in Boston so I'm going flying in my low fat margerine tub ;-)
Speak to you all tonight.


----------



## tokkalosh

The sun is shining here as well - best go out before it disappears :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

hi guys - was a late night for me last night watching long kiss goodnight (assuming bessie 560 may have done likewise looking at the time of the post) so am gutted that i didn't come on and post afterwards

home from work now and just spoke to someone at swift - surely they aren't going to retrofit my 8 yr old van???


----------



## 94055

Hope they sort it for you Mark

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What's up with your MH now Mark??

Will you be comin to Southport as the first rounds on you matey..

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh lookee here.... Johnny F is the boy on top... Notice how I said boy and not man..... :roll: :roll: :roll: Being only 24yo

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Being only 24yo


Is this a new language? Or have you just halved your age :lol:

Stevie Boy :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening everybody  #-o

[align=right:367fc42f2f][/align:367fc42f2f][align=right:367fc42f2f][/align:367fc42f2f]:bad-words: 
AS I WENT DOWN THE jORDAN ROAD
what do you think i see mopedsmile: mopedsmile:a band of Angels comeing
after me comeing for to carry me home,swing low sweet chariot,
comeing for to carry me HOME swing low sweet chariot.....

EB LE MO


----------



## 94055

:h: 
: 
:l: 
:i: 
:d: 
:a: 
:y: 


:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: 


SOON :wav: :wav:


----------



## moblee

Holiday s&j France :?: Marseille perhaps :lol: :lol: 
You'll be missed :!: :roll:


----------



## 94055

We wish Phil,
We are heading up North then across to the lakes and down to Southport
:wink: 
Sadly Jan is working till Sunday night so first thing Monday and.........


----------



## Velvettones

mangothemadmonk said:


> Oh lookee here.... Johnny F is the boy on top... Notice how I said boy and not man..... :roll: :roll: :roll: Being only 24yo


ega sih desrever sah eh - sdrawkcab gniklat si ynnhoj

nothing major wrong with it - just some gas appliances that needed tweaking and the engine temperature guage intermittant

oh and the heater turns off at 10 degrees c

so figured while it's under warranty - what the hell   

oh i'll certainly be at southport, although from reading the posts i thought florrie had the first round in and then several more besides


----------



## moblee

Nothing wrong with going up North steve,why i sometimes go up
as far as peterborough :lol: :lol: 

Marseille was a football joke :roll: 

Give my love to Jan :love8: :love8: Hee,Hee


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Give my love to Jan :love8: :love8: Hee,Hee


Hey Steve, I would watch Mobby if I was you :wink: :wink:

Looks like I am top kid tonight.... see how I said kid... me being only 12 yo.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

?
?
?
?
?
Who the F ....R.....U.....?

No comment 8O


----------



## moblee

Nite,Nite(No emoticons tonight) :lol: zzzzzzzZZZZ


----------



## 94055

Morning all,
Sunny again today, 

Have you noticed this?
Whenever someone enters no 10 Downing st they never wipe there feet 8O Why is that?
Comments please





Should be some carp quotes about this :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Whenever someone enters no 10 Downing st they never wipe there feet 8O Why is that?


It's cos they always bring crap out with them Steve :wink: :wink:

It's a gorgeous day here in Lancashire. Got a bad back and head this morn. Got woken up by binmen on recycle collection this mornin and remembered that I hadn't put out my 4 bins. Ran around like a madman. Going back to bed now :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I can't sleep, can someone sing me a nice lullaby :hathat31: :hathat31: :hathat31: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

R U lonesome (working) tonight?




:lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am as it happens. Down at the doctors 6.30 till midnight.

Brothers stag do tomorrow, 11am start....oh dear :? :? :? Taken Sunday off just in case    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Taken Sunday off just in case


Oh...not a certainty then?.......................as if :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Taken Sunday off just in case
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...not a certainty then?
Click to expand...

Erm :-k might be :-k , could be :-k oooohhhhh yesssssss party on down ccasion7: ccasion7: ccasion7:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

My car failed its mot this week,just paid the bill£844.39
:evil: :evil: 
Wheres my Hulk picture Moblee MAD :!: :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh Eelbom, that's gotta hurt mate   

What did it fail on?

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

moblee! my car only cost £750

what have you done to the poor thing


----------



## moblee

Hello johnny
It failed on all four discs plus pads and two tyres & heaps of labour charges :!: :!: 
Its a real kick in the whatsitts :!: 
All ways happens when you JUST get your head above water :!: :!:


----------



## 94055

Ouch!!!!!!!

I changed my four DISCS a lot cheaper than that though. You can get cd discs very cheap if you go the right place :wink: 

We could have a whip round......................but it will hurt.

Seriously what a bummer.

Steve


----------



## moblee

yes steve, me and jan are argueing about it as i write :!: :!: 
she's saying least we had the money to get it done
I'm saying yes but we haven't got any NOW :evil:

I'm saying NO jan,i don't think the Rolling pins gonna fit there ottytrain2:

phil


----------



## 94055

> I'm saying NO jan,i don't think the Rolling pins gonna fit there


I always said you had a big head.



> she's saying least we had the money to get it done
> I'm saying yes but we haven't got any NOW


I was just going to ask Jan for a loan.......then I read the second part :roll:

You know what they say about money

[marq=right:ecee52233b]Money[/marq:ecee52233b]

It soon goes


----------



## moblee

Velvettones said:


> moblee! my car only cost £750
> 
> what have you done to the poor thing


I need you mark :lol: 

Think i might trade the espace & the swift in and get
a better motorhome and buy a old car for a 2 b stuff :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What sort of motor is it Moblee?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> What sort of motor is it Moblee?
> 
> Johnny F


Its a renault espace,Johnny 
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this
thread boring :!:

:wav:


----------



## 94055

Johhny

Look closer



> Think i might trade the espace


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

thats what we've got, our cars (both worth under 1000) take us to work and back (only 50 years or so until i can retire!) and then the MH takes us around the globe \/ 

why waste money on my car - i work ten minutes away in a year i definately spend more time in my MH


----------



## 94055

I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring
> I don't want to keep talking about it though,it will make this thread boring


 YEAH LIKE THIS POST


----------



## Velvettones

i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull
i've got to say that a single line if text repeated over and over is very dull


but hey ho who cares - 'im back on top \/


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just nipped while at work and I am bored.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

i'm just waiting to go shopping - even more boring than that

although going shopping for beer for southport - so not all bad

just spotted my typo though - curse copy and paste

go to pick up my new motorhome tomorrow morning (well, not new but woohoo all the same)


woohoo


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like strongbow cider, whistlingypsy likes a strong Belgium beer and Steve likes Vomit.... Oh sorry that should be Vimto :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Mark
Woohoo
Are you a Talk Sport fan? Adrian Durham and Wrighty?

Steve

Johhny 
Sorry mate I am unable to help with the boredom. While you are being bored then that means them sirens have not been ringing, if you know what I mean

:wink: 

Steve

ps 
I know a siren does not ring


----------



## Velvettones

it's real ale for me - or some no nonsense mr smiths served ice cold (or room temp as it's more british that way)

anyone going who can't stand bitter? speak up now


----------



## mangothemadmonk

ME


----------



## mangothemadmonk

ME


----------



## 94055

> Oh sorry that should be Vimto


Nope it is Irn Bru for me :drinking: :drinking: :drinking: :drinking:

I am tee-total to be honest......................................................... (fingers crossed)

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

teetotal??? you have been on a rally before haven't you?


----------



## 94055

Mark 8O 

Go back to the post and look to the right :roll: 

I am a Bitter drinker, or Lager, but mainly B&C Not able to drink many pints now 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bacardi and Coke.... Bloody womens drink. I'll be on the Drambuie.... A sweet and sickly mans drink.

Johnny F top of the posters


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ok boys and girls, me had I good night eve top on did I.

Out all day on stag do for big bro, me being bestman will have to look after him..

Now to check items for tonight....

Immac hair removal cream.... CHECK. 
That prostitutes number....CHECK 
Luminous paint.....CHECK
and my camera......CHECK

Sorted..... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Lunch time, quiet on here today.


----------



## moblee

(Daisy,daisy theme) 
MOBLEE,MOBLEE give me your answer do,the girls go crazy all 
for the love of you!....
Now my love is as warm as a toaster,cos i'll
always be the last Poster!
And it'll be neat and ever so sweet when i nick the
last post from you....... :lol: :lol: boom,boom


----------



## 94055

(To the same song Daisy, Daisy)
Moblee, Moblee Ohhhhh…. how blind are you,
You’ll never do it, I am much better than you.
I’m the number one poster and way ahead of you
So you just sit down lad
I will take over from you
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Broom Broom :lol:


----------



## moblee

WHAT a stealer :!: :lol: 
Hello steve we're the only ones :?: 
Mango stag nighting

EASYTONIGHT :twisted:


----------



## 94055

Hi phill
Mark will be about, Chris has not ben on much lately. We have some new boys/girls waiting in the wings.
Johhny boy is on the Razz

Steve


----------



## moblee

Good England result today.
My united drew AGAIN today they keep throwing away one goal advantage in the last 10 mins, 
obviously dropping the 3 points and only getting the one for a draw. :evil: :twisted: 
I can't repeat what i call them, dozy ....s  :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

Mark's around somewhere :wink: 

We've had a busy day, fetching MH then paying a visit to Brownhills 8O 

No doubt he'll usurp my position shortly after he's finished playing  

Toni


----------



## 94055

Mark, stop playing with Toni 8O 
Well that was her request not mine :lol: 
We are off on Monday for a blissful week away, so enjoy you all.
Steve and Jan :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Toni & mark
Glad you got your mh back.
It's quiet on here tonight

moblee *simply* the* best*
phil and jan


----------



## 94055

Oh what a lovely morning, the sun is shinning. Will have to get the van out of storage and give it the once over.

Glad to see you got your van back save and sound Toni/Mark


Steve


----------



## moblee

> Will have to get the van out of storage


Where's storage :?: Is it in the midlands :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Tis a beautiful day here in "Bed". Good day and night yesterday and I came 2nd in the golf, out in 48 and back in in 41. My owd chap beat me by 1 stroke but I dont mind. I haven't played in 5 years either   

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Morning Johnny  Glad you enjoyed yourself.
When's your bro doing the dirty deed.
Can't you talk him out of it :!: :lol: :lol: 



phil also known as-Husband,father,bank,taxi,diy'er,agony aunt/uncle,
etc,etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> phil also known as-Husband,father,bank,taxi,diy'er,agony aunt/uncle,
> etc,etc


What does Moblee do then? :lol: :lol: 
Bi-sexual?


> aunt/uncle,


:lol: :lol:



> I came 2nd in the golf


The best thing you could do with GOLF is turn it around and us it on .............

FLOG in case you can not read backwards :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## moblee

> What does Moblee do then? :lol: :lol:
> Bi-sexual?


YOU WISH  :lol:

Tott'nam,Tott'nam no one can stop them ..... :lol:


----------



## 94055

I need cheering up after a result like that :roll: 
So I have got a few laughs in one place, some idiots out there :lol: :lol: 

Steve

QUIZMANIA (ITV)
Greg Scott: We're looking for an occupation beginning with 'T'.
Contestant: Doctor.
Scott: No, it's 'T'. 'T' for Tommy. 'T' for Tango.
Contestant: Oh, right . . . (pause) . . . Doctor.

DANNY KELLY SHOW (RADIO WM)
Kelly: Which French Mediterranean town hosts a famous film festival every year?
Contestant: I don't know, I need a clue.
Kelly: OK. What do beans come in?
Contestant: Cartons?

BEG, BORROW OR STEAL (BBC2)
Jamie Theakston: Where do you think Cambridge University is?
Contestant: Geography isn't my strong point.
Theakston: There's a clue in the title.
Contestant: Leicester.

BBC NORFOLK
Stewart White: Who had a worldwide hit with What A Wonderful World?
Contestant: I don't know.
White: I'll give you some clues: what do you call the part between your hand and your elbow?
Contestant: Arm.
White: Correct. And if you're not weak, you're...?
Contestant: Strong.
White: Correct - and what was Lord Mountbatten's first name?
Contestant: Louis.
White: Well, there we are then. So who had a worldwide hit with the song What A Wonderful World?
Contestant: Frank Sinatra?

LATE SHOW (BBC MIDLANDS)
Alex Trelinski: What is the capital of Italy?
Contestant: France.
Trelinski: France is another country. Try again.
Contestant: Oh, um, Benidorm.
Trelinski: Wrong, sorry, let's try another question. In which country is the Parthenon?
Contestant: Sorry, I don't know.
Trelinski: Just guess a country then.
Contestant: Paris.

UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE (BBC2)
Jeremy Paxman: What is another name for 'cherrypickers' and 'cheesemongers'?
Contestant: Homosexuals.
Paxman: No. They're regiments in the British Army who will be very upset with you.

THE WEAKEST LINK (BBC2)
Anne Robinson: Oscar Wilde, Adolf Hitler and Jeffrey Archer have all written books about their experiences in what: prison, or the Conservative Party?
Contestant: The Conservative Party.

BEACON RADIO (WOLVERHAMPTON)
DJ Mark: For Pounds 10, what is the nationality of the Pope?
Ruth from Rowley Regis: I think I know that one. Is it Jewish?

THE WEAKEST LINK
Anne Robinson: In traffic, what 'J' is where two roads meet?
Contestant: Jool carriageway?

UNIVERSITY CHALLENGE
Bamber Gascoigne: What was Gandhi's first name?
Contestant: Goosey?

GWR FM (Bristol)
Presenter: What happened in Dallas on November 22, 1963?
Contestant: I don't know, I wasn't watching it then.

RTE RADIO 2FM (IRELAND)
Presenter: What is the name of the long- running TV comedy show about pensioners: Last Of The ...?
Caller: Mohicans.

QUIZMANIA
Greg Scott: We're looking for a word that goes in front of 'clock'.
Contestant: Grandfather.
Scott: Grandfather clock is already up there, say something else.
Contestant: Panda.

PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC RADIO MANCHESTER)
Phil: What's 11 squared?
Contestant: I don't know.
Phil: I'll give you a clue. It's two ones with a two in the middle.
Contestant: Is it five?

RICHARD AND JUDY
Q: Which American actor is married to Nicole Kidman?
A: Forrest Gump.

RICHARD AND JUDY
: On which street did Sherlock Holmes live?
Contestant: Er . . .
: He makes bread . . .
Contestant: Er . . .
: He makes cakes . . .
Contestant: Kipling Street?

MAGIC 52 (NORTHEAST ENGLAND)
Presenter: In what year was President Kennedy assassinated?
Contestant: Erm . . .
Presenter: Well, let's put it this way - he didn't see 1964.
Contestant: 1965?

SIMPLY THE BEST (ITV)
Phil Tufnell: How many Olympic Games have been held?
Contestant: Six.
Tufnell: Higher!
Contestant: Five.

FORT BOYARD (CHALLENGE TV)
Jodie Marsh: Arrange these two groups of letters to form a word - CHED
and PIT.
Team: Chedpit.

LINCS FM PHONE-IN
Presenter: Which is the largest Spanish-speaking country in the world?
Contestant: Barcelona.
Presenter: I was really after the name of a country.
Contestant: I'm sorry, I don't know the names of any countries in Spain.

RADIO 1 EARLY MORNING SHOW
Presenter: How many toes would three people have in total?
Contestant: 23.

NOTTS AND CROSSES QUIZ (BBC RADIO NOTTINGHAM)
Jeff Owen: In which country is Mount Everest?
Contestant (long pause): Er, it's not in Scotland, is it?

THE MICK GIRDLER SHOW (BBC RADIO SOLENT)
Girdler: I'm looking for an island in the Atlantic whose name includes the letter 'e'.
Contestant: Ghana.
Girdler: No, listen. It's an island in the Atlantic Ocean.
Contestant: New Zealand.

NATIONAL LOTTERY (BBC1)
Question: What is the world's largest continent?
Contestant: The Pacific

ROCK FM (PRESTON)
Presenter: Name a film starring Bob Hoskins that is also the name of a famous painting by Leonardo Da Vinci.
Contestant: Who Framed Roger Rabbit?

THE BIGGEST GAME IN TOWN (ITV)
Steve Le Fevre: What was signed to bring World War I to an end in 1918?
Contestant: Magna Carta.

JAMES O'BRIEN SHOW (LBC)
O'Brien: How many kings of England have been called Henry?
Contestant: Er, well, I know there was a Henry the Eighth ... er ... er ... three?

NATIONAL LOTTERY
Eamonn Holmes: There are three states of matter: solid, liquid and what?
Contestant: Jelly.

RICHARD ALLINSON SHOW (RADIO 2)
Allinson: What international brand shares its name with the Greek goddess of victory?
Contestant (after long deliberation): Erm, Kellogg's?

BLIND DATE (ITV)
Girl: Name a book written by Jane Austen.
Boy: Charlotte Bronte.

CHRIS SEARLE SHOW (BBC RADIO BRISTOL)
Searle: In which European country is Mount Etna?
Caller: Japan.
Searle: I did say which European country, so in case you didn't hear that, I can let you try again.
Caller: Er ... Mexico?

DOG EAT DOG (BBC1)
Ulrika Jonsson: Who wrote Lord of the Rings?
Contestant: Enid Blyton

PAUL WAPPAT (BBC RADIO NEWCASTLE)
Paul Wappat: How long did the Six-Day War between Egypt and Israel last?
Contestant (after long pause): Fourteen days.

NATIONAL LOTTERY
Eamonn Holmes: Dizzy Gillespie is famous for playing what?
Contestant: Basketball.

NOTTS AND CROSSES QUIZ
Jeff Owen: Where did the D-Day landings take place?
Contestant (after pause): Pearl Harbor?

DARYL DENHAM'S DRIVETIME (VIRGIN RADIO)
Daryl Denham: In which country would you spend shekels?
Contestant: Holland?
Denham: Try the next letter of the alphabet.
Contestant: Iceland? Ireland?
Denham (helpfully): It's a bad line. Did you say Israel?
Contestant: No.

PHIL WOOD SHOW (BBC GMR)
Wood: What 'K' could be described as the Islamic Bible?
Contestant: Er . . .
Wood: It's got two syllables . . . Kor . . .
Contestant: Blimey?
Wood: Ha ha ha ha, no. The past participle of run . . .
Contestant: (Silence)
Wood: OK, try it another way. Today I run, yesterday I . . .
Contestant: Walked?

NATIONAL LOTTERY
Dale Winton: Skegness is a seaside resort on the coast of which sea:a) Irish Sea, b) English Channel, c) North Sea?
Contestant: Oh, I know that, you can start writing out the cheque now, Dale. It's on the east coast, so it must be the Irish Sea.

THE VAULT
Melanie Sykes: What is the name given to the condition where the sufferer can fall asleep at any time?
Contestant: Nostalgia.

LUNCHTIME SHOW (BRMB)
Presenter: What religion was Guy Fawkes?
Contestant: Jewish.
Presenter: That's close enough.

BREAKFAST SHOW, RADIO 1
Chris Moyles: Which 'S' is a kind of whale that can grow up to 80 tonnes?
Contestant: Ummm . . .
Moyles: It begins with 'S' and rhymes with 'perm'.
Contestant: Shark.

STEVE WRIGHT IN THE AFTERNOON (BBC RADIO 2)
Wright: Johnny Weissmuller died on this day. Which jungle-swinging character clad only in a loincloth did he play?
Contestant: Jesus.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Elebom, my bro does the deed on the 20th... I am best man whey hey... you should see my speech  :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Me on top tonight as well then....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hi mama dong the monk,i don't want to see your speech,not if 
its like your posts :lol: :lol: 


Moblee on top tonight :wink:


----------



## 94055

well what a waste of time that was 8O 
F...........u.................good.............................night.......c......u..........in......the..........morrow?.............................


----------



## Velvettones

hmm all quiet - time for Markie to sneak in...


----------



## moblee

Hello Mark,Well sneaked :lol: 

phil


----------



## 94055

Mornin
Off soon, weather does not look promising :roll: 

See ya


----------



## 94055

Mmmmm 5.25pm and no one has knocked me off? Having a laugh as a tugger has took over an hour putting up awning.

See ya later

Steve


----------



## moblee

> Mmmmm 5.25pm and no one has knocked me off? Having a laugh as a tugger has took over an hour putting up awning.


Well we can't have THAT :!: :lol:

How are you,Where are you & who's with you :?:


----------



## 94055

> How are you,Where are you & who's with you


How.....Fine

Where......In the motorhome

Who.....Jan

or

How.....Still fine

Where......On a c&cc site in Kendal

Who.....about 40 tuggers, 20 motorhomes oh and about 30 holiday homes

:lol: :lol: :lol:

£6 for 24hr wifi ouch

So Phil

How are you,Where are you & who's with you?

Steve & Jan


----------



## moblee

how....only ok

where....in my kitchen

who...jan & my son simon


or

how...don't be so personal

where.....none of your buisness,you nosey ....t

who....no one here the people have gone on holiday for a week :!: :wink:
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello ....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello,naked momma thong


MOBLEE'S on fire :twisted:


----------



## 94055

> Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello hello Hello hello hello


Hi



> MOBLEE'S on fire


Johhny is your man :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> Hello,naked momma thong


I like it Be Me Lo

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Steve,you are awful but i like you (Dick emery)

MOBLEE
ooh its a mini- me


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello mini Moblee you are small aren't you  where I am quite  BIG [marq=down:eaa212b93e]  BIG JOHNNY F  [/marq:eaa212b93e]


----------



## 94055

> Dick emery)


Emery....paper.....on........D

8O 8O


----------



## moblee

MOBLEE 

Hey,hey Mr blue we're so pleased to be with you :!:

gonad mammoth ken


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> gonad mammoth ken


Are we allowed to say the K word :big12: :-# :-# :-#


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nite nite all it's bed time for me :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## 94055

Ok
Goodnight, Mark will pinch it soon :roll: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

Goodnight,not mark but phil :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mornin
Heavy rain kept waking me up :evil: 
No it was not Mark it was Phil

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Mornin chaps... Now rain on the MH is beautiful..

It sends me off to sleeeeeeeeppppppp :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## 94055

Well decided to go to Coniston next. Weather improves after today

Steve


----------



## moblee

Good morning  
Forecast for coniston,wet & windy.

Cambridge,phew,t-shirt & sunglass weather JAN
WHERES THE SUNTAN LOTION :!: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Weather improves after today


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

reading (Ok looking at the pictures) practical motorhome
bluecycle.com
selling Marquis flooded vans beware of private and auction sales


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi mate, where in Coniston are you parked up??

Not a bad weather forecast for the week ahead....

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Coniston :roll: :idea: 
Oh my god i can't believe it i've never been this far away from 
home \/.

(Only joking steve),hope your enjoying yourselves :thumbright:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There's Moblee trying to sneek in again :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

> There's Moblee trying to sneek in again


SSSneaking :!: SSSneaking  Moblee doesn't  SSSneak

ssstupid fat monk :!: 
I'm not listening


----------



## Velvettones

moblee you sound just like hisss off of robin hood

or any other sssnake in a disssney movie


----------



## moblee

Hello Mark or is it Toni
Not heard from you two recently

Moblee sssimply ssspecial :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

Mark gets to nip on whilst he's at work, whereas I get spied on 

Not be a problem soon though, handed my notice in this week, only 3 weeks to go and one of them is half-term  

Only slightly merry tonight and still awake

Toni


----------



## moblee

> Not be a problem soon though, handed my notice in this week, only 3 weeks to go and one of them is half-term


Half-term do you work at a school Toni


----------



## Velvettones

Yep, we both work at schools (mark has recently left the school where I work), he's a network manager and I used to be his technician before being offered a job in the office (it paid more). He's full-time and always gets his whip out to make me work during the holidays, just don't tell anyone :-$ 

Toni


----------



## moblee

My jan's a TA at the local school plenty of paid holidays,so plenty
motorhoming :lol: 

Drink up Toni,what ya drinking :?:


----------



## Velvettones

I was told Malibu and orange was nice, so I've just given it a go

Getting back into practice after years of not drinking  

Mark was hoping I'd get legless but my couple of years in the Wrens taught me well  

Our TA's have a rough time, well most of them (we've got some really young ones at the min, not seem them at work yet -been avoiding the classrooms)

Is it only you and I on here tonight (Mark is looking at computer bits - he's broke his)

Toni


----------



## Velvettones

got my laptop though :lol: 

come on phil - what do you do 4 a living then?

quiet tonight - toni has stopped drinking the malibu bottle is empty (was only a 70cl one, the big one is in the mh


----------



## moblee

Why's mark hoping you'll get legless  Is he going to pounce :lol: 

Yes toni only appears to be you & me 8) sorry if i'm boring you :lol: 

My jan works hard as a TA but she's well liked & respected.


Moblee


----------



## Velvettones

hey - doesn't my post exist

do i exist???

hellooooo


Mark


----------



## Velvettones

Nice to see Mark has joined us at last :lol: 

I was going to pack the van ready for the weekend but hey, who needs stuff  

I'll miss the TA's, teaching staff and even the kids when I go (despite the fact that I handle the detentions, etc

I have applied to a couple of other schools, gluton for punishment and mark can't pounce he'd break both laptops

Toni


----------



## moblee

Hello Mark,I'm a self-employed painter/decorator a bit quiet at
the mo :!: 
Malibu finished bad news.


Steve's away,johnny might be asleep or working.

phil


----------



## Velvettones

wish i was a painter decorator - well, not really, can't do either to save my life, and if i wallpaper toni doesn't speak to me for a few days until she has redone it herself

whole house ready for decorating - but until her notice finishes she hasn't got time 

toni can bricklay, plaster, patch, paper and paint - so why do i need to be good at it?

Mark - now if only she could learn to sew...


----------



## moblee

toni sounds a talented lass :!: mark

They're useful things,these girlies :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

tell me about it - cooks, cleans, decorates and drives MH,

puts together flat packed furniture, corrects my spelling mistakes, plays computer games with me and other games with me  

i love her to bits


----------



## moblee

Good for you Mark
Sounds like you do bugger all though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

Last post for tonight but don't I sound wonderful  

If only it were true, took me all afternoon to lay a small row of bricks (they kept falling off the wall)

Really need to learn to put on new internal doors though or find a nice builder (got lots of work for them)

Saving the rest of the malibu and chocolate for the weekend and Southport, sorry you and Jan won't be there

Wonder what happened to all those occasional posters that keep popping up, are they waiting until we go to sleep do you think?

Toni


----------



## Velvettones

i empty the toilet on the MH - and post on MHF

what more does she need?

oh and i do my own ironing, not by choice though....


Mark


----------



## moblee

Been nice talking with you two,whilst all the stayaways,stayaway :roll: 

I know what i mean :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

glad you do - nah i do to really...


so how come you aren't at southport? when are we going to get to see your super super powers? and meet this mad little puppy?

steve will be missing jans company this w/e if you don't show...

Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

Here I am, an occassional poster :lol: 

Used to post lots and lots but leaving it to you lot now :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> Used to post lots and lots but leaving it to you lot now :wink:


 WHY


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Very quiet on here today.

Just getting the MH ready for weekend. Just fit a Dreambox in so the Crank-up will be in operation this weekend.

Have to go and stock up the drinks cabinet :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Here I sit, broken hearted,
Paid a penny and only farted
:wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello.........................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................................................................................................................
..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
I am just a stranger in a strange world ............................................................................................................................................. 
..............................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................
Help me I'm melting ..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.......................................................................................................................................................................
Are you sitting comfortably children? Then I will begin ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Johnny,

You all alone today 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Trish, is that really you or am I still alone here, all on my own with nobody to talk to except these three walls (the other wall is all bars 8O )

Here I am, all alone, I am not here, I am not home. If you were there and I were here would you buy me one gill of beer??

I sit, I ponder, I wonder, I think, I need a shower, 'cos I think I stink :silly: :silly: :silly: nlyamother: nlyamother: 

Goodbye cruel world I'm leaving here today, goodbye, goodbye, goodbye.
Goodbye all you people, there's nothing you can say to make me change my mind.....Goodbye

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

nah your dreaming johnny - your still alone


----------



## tokkalosh

If you are there and I'm still here, I'll surely buy a gill of beer :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If you were right and I was wrong I would sing to you a little naughty song, 
But if you were wrong and I were right I would still sing to you the wrong words right. :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= :-({|= 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Answer me this......*

Why do they sterilize the needles for lethal injections?

OK, so what's the speed of dark then?

Why do psychics have to ask for your name?

Why are there no jokes about father-in-laws?

If the #2 pencil is so popular why is it still #2?

If Asda are lowering prices every day, how come nothing in the store is free yet?

Can you get cornered in a round room?

Is it possible for someone to become addicted to therapy? And If so, how would you treat them?

How is it possible to have a civil war?

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?

Isn't is it a bit unnerving that doctors call what they do "practice"?

When sign makers go on strike, is anything written on their signs?

Would a fly without wings be called a walk?

Why is the word abbreviation so long?

Why is there an expiration date on sour cream?

If you spin an oriental man in a circle three times, does he become disoriented?

Why does "fat chance" and "slim chance" mean the same thing?

Why are they called "stands" when they are made for sitting?

Doesn't "expecting the unexpected" make the unexpected expected?

Why are a "wise man" and a "wise guy" opposites?

If quitters never win, and winners never quit, how can it be wise to: "Quit while you're ahead"?

If two wrongs don't make a right, then how come two negatives make a positive?*


----------



## mangothemadmonk

And always remember to proofread carefully to see if you any words out!!

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi ho its off to work I go.

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Why do they sterilize the needles for lethal injections? 
they don't want the deceased catching anything nasty

OK, so what's the speed of dark then? 
are you suggesting that light is standard unless dark replaces it?

Why do psychics have to ask for your name? 
have you heard of calibration

Why are there no jokes about father-in-laws? 
the miserable ***** would kick your **** if you did

If the #2 pencil is so popular why is it still #2? 
i own the #1 pencil - and i'm keeping it

If Asda are lowering prices every day, how come nothing in the store is free yet? 
because they are raising them again overnight

Can you get cornered in a round room? 
nope - you can get dizzy though

Is it possible for someone to become addicted to therapy? And If so, how would you treat them? 
big stick?

How is it possible to have a civil war? 
everybody plays chess

Isn't is it a bit unnerving that doctors call what they do "practice"? 
would be worse if they called it "failure"

When sign makers go on strike, is anything written on their signs? 
"insert text here"


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin' eck Toni or Mark you had a good night on top.... 10 hours 8O 8O 

Only you keeping watch eh....

It will be reported and all your dedication will be recognised... Well done :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

It says your're on line, just waiting your moment then


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just popped on to say hello and now I am going back down below.... 

Don't send me to the dark place.... Woof bark donkey Uncle Peter, you cakey pig!!!

A wandering minstrel I, fffwibble fffwwwibble, ACHTUNG ACHTUNG aaawwwwoooooga, aaaaawwwwoooooggga...

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

We call it wacky baccy


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello Matron, is it my turn for the bath?? Is it? Is it?????? Is it very cold Matron.....

We like it cold don't we? We do..........................................

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

so your volunteering to go in the sea at southport then johnny?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

That's if you can find the sea :!: :!: :!: 

You will know what I am on about 2moz.

Well it's off to work, see you tomorrow.

Have a safe trip up.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you all have a super time at Southport


----------



## Velvettones

i know exactly where the sea is - miles away from the shore...

could have sworn you were going to southport tomorrow tricia?

ok job for me tomorrow at work - go down the forum and print off names, nicknames and motorhome models so i have some chance of identifying people tomorrow night, i'm useless with names 

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Maybe next time Tricia??

You'll know me and Steve, Mark. We'll be the ones in your fridge :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like New York in June....How about you??

I like a Gershwin tune....How about you??

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

so whats the weather like johnny?

we're about 12 hours away

Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, they have all gone now so I'll get on top without fear of being pushed about :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not quite all


----------



## tokkalosh

Just you and me then stickey 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Shush, you know how rumours start :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi Stickey, Tricia and all had a great meet although felt very ill. :roll: 
Of to docs in morning :roll: Still well done Johhny and Bob.

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

hi steve - hope they sort you out - can't bear to think of Jan having to go away in the van again with the toilet like that

can't believe i was knocked off by some occasional posters, i thought my luck was in there...

Mark


----------



## 94055

Hi Mark
We have the only pebble dashed toilet in a Motorhome :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Wonder what the doc does with Steve, hope he doesn't have to be 'put down'  
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

:snipersmile: STEVE

Trish, how did you know?

Well saw the doc and she was not happy. (made a right mess on the floor)  

Seriously, going for a blood test this afternoon and must await a scan (I asked did she think I was pregnant 8O )

The usual, you need a scan but ..........when?

She is a bit concerned and said call her anytime (Jan has took her mobile no off me though :roll: :lol: ) Will have to see what the blood test say's.

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Sounds a bit serious that Steve 8O 

Hope the results are good ... when you eventually get them :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

steve - if they do have to put you down - can i have your barbecue?

if not, can either u or mango point me in a place where i can buy one? they look perfect for what we need


----------



## Jiggles

Have you all gone to bed yet . . . night night (in case I'm the last to post)


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh jiggles, you've been last too long :roll:


----------



## 103066

Why oh why is it raining? I'm bored with rain


----------



## Velvettones

the sun is shining in my heart


----------



## 103066

That's nice. 

It's still raining outside though.

Still not long now.....


----------



## Velvettones

as we are alone tonight florrie - where were you parked at southport? we appear to have completely missed each other - unless you were the elddis parked next to us near the entrance?

Mark and Toni


----------



## tokkalosh

Night all


----------



## 103066

Velvettones said:


> as we are alone tonight florrie - where were you parked at southport? we appear to have completely missed each other - unless you were the elddis parked next to us near the entrance?
> Mark and Toni


We were!

Sorry Mark & Toni I missed this post last night, but yip, that was us. We didn't completely miss each other as I did speak briefly to Toni (I think, as you guys were having probs with your water heater?).

I have to say I'm really not good at finding out who is who, I chat smile and wave and then after think 'Who was that?'


----------



## Velvettones

blimey fancy that, parked next to you for 2 days and didn't even find out your name - thanks for the offer of help with our heater issue - seems to be working fine now... strange

nice to meet you anyway - hopefully we'll recognise you easier next time.

don't worry - we are just as bad with names, i've been in my new job 6 weeks and can name about 8 members of staff 

Mark and Toni

quiet on here isn't it? ECHO


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> She is a bit concerned and said call her  anytime
> Steve


Strange name for a doctor......

Yes the Monk is back and on top.... Oh how I have missed all my fellow TLPTPH ers

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Monk,

See you haven't kicked 'the habit' yet :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi rish, you missed a great weekend if I say so myself.

Johnny F back on top.......


Mangothemadmonk


----------



## moblee

HELLO Everyone  

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Johnny,
Yep, it sounded good, apart from whatever illness you inflicted on Steve :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Phil, you ok :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Hi Phil, you ok :wink:


I'm fine Tricia,bearing up 

Hard day tomorrow at 13.00pm though (Funeral).

But this is a cheerful thread SO,    

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Moblee me old mate.

Don't mention fish to Steve, or toilets, or burping and wind, or sick and diarrhea, or Bacardi and Coke (girls drink) or his missus doing a pole dance  

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Johnny,Nice to speak with you again.
Sounds like i missed a classic :lol:

I like to meet you chaps on a Rally one day. 

phil *simply pleased to be talking to my mates again.*


----------



## 94055

Hi all, hard to post good things when you feel like.........
Anyway, I thought I would show you my current state of fitness










As for me :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: 
feel like


----------



## tokkalosh

I've seen you in that state before Steve ... many moons ago :wink:


----------



## moblee

:sith: \/ At last :!: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Well done moblee .. shame you aren't 'last' though :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Well done moblee .. shame you aren't 'last' though :lol: :lol:


Look AGAIN Tricia :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

What .........
.
.
.
.
where .......

oh yeh, 

look at you down there

is that a bald spot I see

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bald spot :!: :bad-words: :cussing: 
I shouldn't scold you really tricia :lol: ,i'm only playing :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

No probs Phil, I quite like a shiny bonce anyway


----------



## 94055

Could you two change the subject :roll: 
Stop talking about shiny bonce ....................................my two are more than shining 8O  
















Phil
You are now past that 13..............been on it long enough :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> No probs Phil, I quite like a shiny bonce anyway


Oooh you are awful,but i like You :!: :lol:

Thanks for the Thanks Steve :thumbright:


----------



## Velvettones

hi phil - mango, glad to have you both back again, especially as i'm off tomorrow in the MH for a week, keep our spot warm whilst we are away

Mark and Toni


----------



## moblee

Hello Mark & Toni,Half-term for you school people :wink: 


phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Here I am, me on my own...

The rest are gone, they have all flown.

Am I top, I think I am.

They are all like soggy toast and jam....................

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Johnny,I thought you were crazy but now i can see your nuts
 :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Are my flies undone again??

Sometimes my balls may drop out....thus..

Dear me I think I need a truss :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Nite,nite people :sleeping: :sleeping: 

Are we allowed to say....thus.. :lol:


----------



## Jiggles

Lie down, close your eyes, your feeling sleepy . . . 
he he he


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it morning, oh I think it is...

I think that I need to have a .........



















































































shower............... ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Not quite gone yet :wink: 

Still don't know where we are going  

Toni


----------



## 94055

Turn left and keep going straight untill you hit water. 
Then swim


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Swing your finger of the map, turn around 5 times one way then five times the other way, drink a couple of pints of Malibu and Coke, throw the map up in the air and which page it lands on go there.

If you land on the index page you get another go.... So thats turn around 5 times one way then five times the other way, drink a couple of pints of Malibu and Coke and......................

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

I don't want to break into a new bottle of Malibu just yet, so I'll have to be satisfied with Baileys

Norfolk won the toss :wink: 

If only Mark would pull his finger out and fill the water ahhhh

Toni


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah, the old  NORFOLK 'N CHANCE  eh!!

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Norfolk won the toss 

ssot eht now klofroN

Mirror, mirror on the wall, watch out for the cliff or we could fall.



Norfolk Broads, is where we are head, once we get there, it is then off to bed.
Windy roads, some long and straight, when we get to the farm, we will have to open the gate.
A field of cows, or will it be sheep? It doesn't matter, we will get no sleep.


----------



## moblee

Norfolk? Who's going to norfolk?

Dangerously close to Cambridge :lol: 

phil


----------



## 94055




----------



## moblee

Fireworks Steve :?:, OR you on the ceramics last weekend :lol: 






phil
:angel11:


----------



## 104477

Now come on SandJ, exploding cowpats !!! just not P.C (at least not on this one :lol: :lol: )


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


> exploding cowpats !!! just not P.C


You want to try being me this week 

I have been doing below about 12 times a day 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thats just Steve sat on the potty..................

I hope Jan has the Mr Muscle handy...

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on you lot, enough about Steve's 'movements' :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

> enough about Steve's 'movements


Why!!!
Which way did he go?


----------



## moblee

Moblee's back :!: :twisted: & you ALL stink :!: 







(Only joking)
You've helped me alot lately

phil


----------



## 94055

> (Only joking)
> You've helped me alot lately


HOW?

NO

CRAP now 8O


----------



## moblee

Don't you know Steve :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

How did today go moblee?

Velvettones gone then :roll: 
What is good about Norfolk - apart from The Broads :wink:


----------



## moblee

> How did today go moblee?


VERY sad Tricia :!: :!:

I will NOT forget your concern.

phil


----------



## 94055

Sorry guy's
Not too well to be honest :roll: What r u on about?


----------



## tokkalosh

Steve ... whisper his Mum's funeral


----------



## 94055

Phill
Sorry,
Over to you


----------



## tokkalosh

So, any days out this weekend anyone ?

Seems a shame to waste the good weather so I will be down Saundersfoot Harbour watching the sailing in the morning.

Went down today with my brother and we watched the tide go out 8O 

Also found loads of Mackerel fingerlings in a pool by a breakwater.


----------



## moblee

Thanks Steve,Tokka,Mango AND THE REST of you,it's been a terrible
time :!: ,but hopefully i'm out the other side NOW.
I don't know Any of you, i could pass you in the street and i wouldn't
have a clue.
Your words of comfort have been a *GREAT * HELP TO ME.
I feel it's time to put this topic to bed for you lot now though...

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

On that note I will say Goodnight to you all  


Sweet dreams to you all


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite Tricia


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Mob, was it the funeral today mate?

Will say a prayer tonight.

Night and god bless.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Thanks Johnny :thumbleft:

NEW DAYnow

MOBLEE'S top and he ain't gonna *stop* :compress:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry Mob but you just have           

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

HEY MANGO ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :thefinger:

MOBLEE'S TOP :greenjumpers:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I think not

 :knob: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Eat my dust Moblee :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: :scatter: you :tool:    

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

No need for that :!: Naked momma thong :lol:


----------



## 94055

Wow
I slept in till 10.30 8O I have never, ever done that
8O 
I got out of bed and the quilt folded itself back and a voice said "that is it we are on strike now, you have overworked our springs and feathers"
I promise I was just sleeping :wink: I will have to think of a way to get bed back to work.


----------



## 94055

Mail bags????????????????????
Phil
explain yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Mail bags????????????????????
> Phil
> explain yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!


No need Steve,I deleted it 'cos it was stupid
[-( [-(


----------



## 94055

> I deleted it 'cos it was stupid


Oh just normal text then :lol: :lol: :lol:

You post on here and I will know, even if you rub it out or make it go!

Super Steve it should be 8) 8) :wink:


----------



## moblee

moblee sailing away on the crest of a wave (wrong date on pic) :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Now I am really fed up :roll: :roll: 

Comment made today by my landlord because I smoke in the house :roll: :roll: 
I did when I took on the lease :evil: 

I feel a caravan coming on


----------



## moblee

Cheer up Tricia,Its not the end of the World :wink: 
I'm a smoker too :!: 
Have a look at my pic on this thread that will cheer you up :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Saw your pic Phil ....

Quite dishy


----------



## moblee

What a tease :wink: 

Good luck with your Landlord Tricia.


----------



## 94055

Tricia, easy answer........stop smoking
Ok, I am not going to preach. I will just say smoked for 30+ yrs around 30 to 40 per day. I have now stopped and I will not start again. 7mths now :wink: 
Ok enough about smoking, have you seen the picture a few postings back? Ugly git or what?

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Did you not see my comment about the pic Steve, check above :wink:


----------



## moblee

> have you seen the picture a few postings back? Ugly git or what?


 :bad-words: :smoker: [-X Smoke this steve :birdman: :twisted:


----------



## 94055

> Quite dishy


 :lol: :lol:

Now, I bet Jan is Dishy :wink:



> Smoke this steve


Sorry Phill....do not smoke any more :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

It will be all quiet on here now with Rugby on the tele so I can get a good length of time on top :wink:


----------



## moblee

Not quite started yet Tricia :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Off you go then Phil, don't want to miss anything do you :wink:


----------



## moblee

Half time :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

robbed........................it was a try


----------



## moblee

Bugger


----------



## tokkalosh

Casualty was great tonight :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

casualty :!: :!: What happened tricia,was it a good episode :wink: :lol: 

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

1. We lost
2.I'm pissed.
3. Trish is a smoker :roll: 
4. Moblee is not dishy 8O 
5. Johnny F is TOP etee TOP

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

> 4. Moblee is not dishy 8O


Come on johnny :!: You wouldn't kick me out of bed for
spilling crumbs :wink: :lol: :lol:

Ken mammoth gonad :!:

Moblee The dishiest poster on here


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Feeling v strange this morn... Could it be the aftereffects of the drink???

Need to go and lie down again.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Why Oh why are we not away this beautiful weekend?
The weekends always fly by


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I sit here alone and wonder why a Bumble Bee can fly, but does a fly bumble :?:

A dog can bark but a tree can't dog :?:

If a smell could smell smells what smell would a smell, smell :?:

A fine is a tax for doing wrong. A tax is a fine for doing well :!: :!: :!:

 Facetious  is the only word in the English language which uses all five vowels in alphabetical order and uses each one only once?

And the longest one-syllable word in the English language is screeched......

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny has flipped


----------



## 94055




----------



## tokkalosh

Eye, eye Steve :lol:


----------



## moblee

I only have eyes for you :wink:


----------



## 94055

Eye Eye Trishia


----------



## moblee

TRICIA :wink:


----------



## 94055

Phil you










CREEP

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You been SUCKING  on too many Toffee's yesterday,steve :!: 
:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

All these eyes looking at me ..... I'm coming over all shy


----------



## tokkalosh

It's nice to be nice Steve ............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
occasionally :lol:


----------



## moblee

No need to be shy Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

I am sooooooooooooooooo impressed by all your smileys moblee, it does my heart good


----------



## moblee

Your welcome Tricia,Yatchting club today :?:









phil


----------



## 94055

Tricia, are you


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I see................

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, Phil,
Our dinghies raced yesterday so went and watched Tenby's lot (with a couple of our sailors too) sail this morning then back to Saundersfoot for the lunchtime natter.

Been a lovely day, the sun glistening on the sea .... gorgeous views 


Steve,
Just slightly :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

This lass is for Moblee.......................










Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, it's been a couple of years since that was taken, didn't realise it was still doing the rounds 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

This is Moblee


----------



## moblee

> Blimey, it's been a couple of years since that was taken, didn't realise it was still doing the rounds


Good one Tricia :lol: What a Dish'ette :wink:


----------



## moblee

This is steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No this is Moblee.....................










Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sorry wrong one....

 This is the REAL Moblee 










Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

*The real Steve !!*

Actually, this is the real Steve

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?set_albumName=Binton-06&id=DSC_7975&op=modload&name=Photo_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php[

Oooops, it didn't work :(


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nah this is Stevey.......










Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Try this


----------



## moblee

Aah the nutty one wants a piece of me :!:

HERE'S JOHNNY


----------



## mangothemadmonk

My lips are slightly fuller and my jaw is slightly upturned with a dimpled chin..........

Thanks Moby

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Right time for the monitors to intervene










Johhny
You are not showing anything?


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Steve, but as you saw I got there in the end. Cheers.


----------



## moblee

Same old Moblee always winning









Same old scousers always cheating :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Who's this then?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello 'fortifies the over 40's

:lol: :lol:

Edit ....
Oh botherations, got it wrong ..... that was Phyllosan :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello sanatogen,Thats your post for the day :!: 
Santogen one a day :lol: :lol: :wink: 


phil


----------



## 94055




----------



## tokkalosh

All these eyes, I'm going down the other end 8O


----------



## 94055

Tricia, how about internet eyes?


----------



## tokkalosh

Blinkin' 'eck

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

This will give someone the bird . . . if it works??

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Excellent Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Your 4 birds were very good Dave,but we only want one bird on
here,.....Tricia :wink: :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Your 4 birds were very good Dave,but we only want one bird on here,.....Tricia :wink: :lol: :lol: phil


You say the sweetest things :blowkiss:


----------



## Zebedee

moblee said:


> Your 4 birds were very good Dave,but we only want one bird on
> here,.....Tricia :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> phil


----------



## 94055

Time to whip this posting up a bit


----------



## tokkalosh

Calm down Steve, does Jan know you've got that out 8O


----------



## moblee

Whips :?: Hold on while i just whip this out :lol:


----------



## 94055

Tricia
She is sitting behind me.
You know me one minute.....the next......


----------



## Zebedee

moblee said:


> Whips :?: Hold on while i just whip this out :lol:


This is not very PC.









I presume you are using a Mac. :roll:


----------



## moblee

This is not very PC.









I presume you are using a Mac. :roll:

I can't think of a funny retort.........No a Dell :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:wav: 
Hi Jan, how's everything with you - does Steve smell better now than he did 8 months ago :lol:


----------



## 94055

> I can't think of a funny resort


I can


----------



## moblee

Good one Steve,The classic postcards


----------



## 94055

Phill, one for you










and


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Evening all. Just at work and sneeked on...

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Sorry steve i've been away, very good mate.
I always used to stop and have a giggle at the cards, when at
the seaside.

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Looks like just me for the night then.....

Nite Johnny... Nite Johnny....



Johnny F


----------



## 104477

Oh! Dear Johnny is all alone at work!
But better that than he should shirk,
His duty, to all to reply
To the tolling bell,not shy
To tell the pyro' he's a burke!


Hope it's a quiet one , but you are not alone!


----------



## 94055

It is Monday again


----------



## Zebedee

*I've retired*
     

But to give you other poor devils a bit of light (if slightly risque) relief.  <<Here>> 

Dave

P.S. Looking forward to piles of puns and other assorted hot air. :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Tell me why, I don't like Mondays................










I smell a rat.............

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> I smell a rat


What does it smell like?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I cant......................










.................no evil...............

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me still on top then................

I hate being on my own..............

It's very lonely..............

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Don't be lonely,johnny..........

come and sit on my knee.........

let uncle Moblee.............

Tell you a story........... :twisted: :twisted: 

................ :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Now before you ask....................................I ain't sittin on no Knee.

How about tell you a story?










........blue line....................


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee the "perv" 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Steve,Hope you are well :!:


----------



## 94055

Do you know what.........I felt better when I










Still not going back though

Steve


----------



## moblee

moblee'smum









phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good morning everyone,can't sleep tonight.



phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You sound like me Moblee.

Been sweating all night and feeling sick.............. Must be the thought of going back to work    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I am at bloody work...................................this pain is annoyinggggggggggggg


----------



## Zebedee

SandJ said:


> I am at bloody work...................................this pain is annoyinggggggggggggg


Have a laugh then Steve. Take your mind off it.

How's this for an entry in the "Man of the Year" Awards? :roll:










Cheers . . . in more ways than one.  

Zeb


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: How selfish is that :!: :!: 



If she wasn't holding the poor blokes hand she could've carried
another crate :!: Selfish :!:


----------



## Zebedee

moblee said:


> :lol: :lol: How selfish is that :!: :!:
> If she wasn't holding the poor blokes hand she could've carried
> another crate :!: Selfish :!:


Quite agree Phil. I blame the parents. :roll:

This lass is a lot more considerate.


----------



## moblee

Heres another,afraid it wouldn't copy & paste though :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Christmas is coming. Here's a card for any friends who haven't seen it.










Cheers

Zeb


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Excellent zebediah :lol: 
How about this one zebedee:


----------



## Zebedee

You like the sporty ones then Phil.

A bit of water skiing perhaps. 










Cheers

Zeb


----------



## 94055

Ok keep your hands so we can see them.










Now for a typical union man










Steve


----------



## 94055

*Men only please visit the next page* 

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED

MEN ONLY CLICK HERE

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Would I be right in thinking you are a decent sort of chap Phil?

The perfect gentleman I imagine, like this fellow? 8O 8O










Cheers


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What a longggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg day.

Glad to get home.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Quick everyone stop posting johnny's here :twisted: :twisted:










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:knob: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Yes thanks,Have you :?:


----------



## 94055

Faulty Assumptions

Click here


----------



## moblee

What was that all about Steve :roll:







mum


----------



## 94055

> What was that all about Steve


Phill
Go back a couple of pages and look at the postings. If you still feel the need to ask, then ask me again.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

TTFN

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

CUJF


----------



## moblee

Sorry Steve,i've monitored back can't see any Faulty Assumptions :?: :roll: 

phil


----------



## 94055

> mangothemadmonk said:
> 
> 
> 
> :knob: :roll:
Click to expand...

OH, SO YOU ARE A KNOB THEN?



> Would I be right in thinking you are a decent sort of chap Phil?


You Decent?

OK Phill? I rest my case.


----------



## moblee

Steve & johnny MATES :!: 

I rest MY case.


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Friends








Mates








What








Ever

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

nite,nite


----------



## Zebedee

*Contains one expletive, so be warned.*

. . . . . . . .  >>video<<


----------



## 94055

Nice one Dave, seen it before but still funny.

Just like an item in a Motorhome, it must have more than one use

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

Absolutely NO comment!










Zebedee


----------



## moblee

USEFUL umbrella cover :!: 
She might need it if , Its raining men halleluah,its raining men.... :lol:


----------



## 94055

We Need the post dissapeared man again :lol: :lol: 

:lol: Another own goal   

2nd half :wink:

Lost again   

Go away and leave me alone


----------



## 94055

Only great minds can read this


This is weird, but interesting!

fi yuo cna
raed tihs, yuo hvae a sgtrane mnid too.

Cna yuo raed tihs? Olny 55 plepoe out of 100 can.

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! if you can raed tihs forwrad it


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Cna yuo raed tihs?


!!oN

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I cn it is soumfe if yiu kcrw hiw.

Lydbergoel luat afasn.


  




I am not even using the correct letters :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> I cn it is soumfe if yiu kcrw hiw.
> 
> Lydbergoel luat afasn.


What a load of drivel. Lay off the drink matey it don't go well with the runny bot tablets :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

To janet xxxx


----------



## tokkalosh

'Your' Janet I presume Moblee


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> 'Your' Janet I presume Moblee


Yes Tricia,But she doesn't understand me Honest :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> But she doesn't understand me


Well you're a fella ..... who would :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

D'oh








:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> But she doesn't understand me


Not only her :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jan said thanks for the wishes, albeit a bit premature.

Steve


----------



## moblee

What are you saying :roll: It's all *Turkish* to me :lol: :lol:

JAN your welcome


----------



## 94055

It was a Delight for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Don't worry Steve *EVEN Cambridge have lost *one match :!:
this season


----------



## 94055

Have you noticed your thank you postings?








located to the left about here. It is now 14 for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

Sorry steve,I've been argueing with jan :roll: 
I've lost, now off to France for daytrip tomorrow


As regards my thanks counter YOU were the last to add,of
which i thanked you for :!: 



Liverpool,You would surely agree need a near miracle to qualify
p3 points 1.

Keep smiling.... :lol:


----------



## 94055

P3 points 1
Yep, what a mess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Points and thanks, no need for thanks, thanks are a thing you get thanked for when you least expect a thanks. Jan thanked you for the B wishes and yet a thanks was not sought 8O So I think it is time to thank you for reading such a load of crap. Oh, also thanks to Jan for not calling for the white van. Thank you.




Have a nice time in France both of you.


----------



## moblee

THANKS :lol:


----------



## 94055

Thank you for the thanks. :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:roll:


----------



## 94055

thanks for the :roll: also

:roll: :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, I'm back in the land of the living. Sorry I've been absent for so long, no excuses either. I'll be back tomorrow, starting once again with my weather reports. :roll: For now, as it's way past my bedtime, I'll say Goodnight to you all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,

Glad to see you have got back into the swing of MHF :wink: 

Look forward to comparing my weather and yours :wink:


----------



## 94055

Babs, Great to see you back with us.
Weather forecast!!!!!!!!!! NOT FOR ME!!!!!!

Hey Hey, Babs is back.


One will try anything to get on top.


As Isay to Jan quite often...Yes dear.....top.....yep....OK.....if you .....insist 8O


----------



## moblee

Hi,Everybody i've just got back from le France oo la la,loads of cheese
Gallons,& Gallons,& Gallons,& gallons of assorted wines mmm
& loads of cheap Tobacco

phil


----------



## Velvettones

i'm home
i'm online
i'm on top

night chaps

Mark


----------



## asprn

Velvettones said:


> i'm on top


Not now.

Night.


----------



## 94055

Good morning,
Babs will be along shortly with the weather :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who cares about the weather, I woke up this morning and found I was still here and breathing. Phew    

There's nothing worse than waking up in the morning and finding you'd died the night before.

Johnny F

ps Hi Babs glad your back... weather here in Lancs is sunshine :sunny:


----------



## Velvettones

awww i don't believe it - less than 1 minute on top

hi chaps great to be back, i see i missed plenty of posts, so i'll draw a line under them all and put myself back on top


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> so i'll draw a line under them all and put myself back on top


Well done you Mark or Toni :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Well done you Mark or Toni


Split charging is a good thing.

Split posting is........................................... :evil:

I suggest one of you gets a new name to post with. You could actually split yours.
Mark = Velvet Toni = tones

Just watching, "Whose line is it anyway" (On Dave) classic

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Just watching, "Whose line is it anyway" (On Dave) classic
> Steve


There's another channel I don't get :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, here is the weather from Glossop. It rained over night, heavily, there are a few breaks in the clouds now, I can see blue skies & sunshine. 
Sorry you don't like the weather reports Steve, but hey, what else can I share with you wonderful folk on MHF? 
Is your weather any better Tricia?


----------



## 94055

> Sorry you don't like the weather reports Steve


 :lol: :lol: Babs, the only reason I do not like weather reports is........we always seem to have the crap weather and you and others have good weather. Well better than ours 8O  

Johhny,
Have you not got a freeview box?

Steve










You know that fly..................................you. Well the smoking ................me
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Have I been dilatory, or has the Dave channel on 111 just appeared? What was there before?

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Dougie, new channel mate just last week or the week before. Don't know what it took over from.

Oh Steve, just a joke mate if you remember back to Southport    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Have I been dilatory, or has the Dave channel on 111 just appeared? What was there before?


Not like you Dougie, has your pc stopped Googling :lol: :lol:

TV channel UKTV G2, which shows cult comedy and game shows aimed at young men, is to be rebranded Dave.

Steve


----------



## 94055

> Oh Steve, just a joke mate if you remember back to Southport


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

tv - thats something i haven't seen in ages - although if i take nuke up on the 12v offer i may be seing more of it  

posting is easy to understand - toni always remembers to sign her name, good grammer use. and also capitalise after full stops

i on the other hand. dont

Mark

simple


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> simple


Mark, you shouldn't call yourself matey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all - it is raining here with no sign of letting up 

Haven't you all got something you should be getting on with, not watching tv :roll: 

Just watching Zoo on 108 myself :lol:


----------



## 94055

I came on here with the intention of saying something I thought of. Well I can no longer remember what that was, so I will have to say nothing.


8O 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon *Everybody*...Dry but overcast here in cambridge


----------



## 94055

As with the weather at the moment being undecided, the house has joined in.

8O


----------



## moblee

As its saturday;

Put de white ball in de net la,la,la,la
put the white ball in the de net tra,la,la,la

Who are ya,who are ya.

Yellow is the colour,football is the game
we're altogether and winning is our aim
so cheer us all through the sun & rain
'cos cambridge,cambridge is our name :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went I came, I saw, I went..........................

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Where you *went* then Johnny :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Tricia
He has been kept in for detention. He was given lines to do and failed to do them correctly.
I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.I came, I saw, I conqured.


----------



## Velvettones

We've been out most of the day, sneaked off to Pizza Hut and then to watch Stardust at the pictures (both kids have disappeared)

Now home and thought we'd see what everyone's been up to 

Toni


----------



## moblee

> (both kids have disappeared)


Hopefully its just a virus & they'll reappear soon :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Hopefully its just a virus


Not if it is the one I had
8O



> then to watch Stardust at the pictures (both kids have disappeared)


Did you speak to the manager at the pictures?

Fancy returning home and coming on here 8O I would be out looking for the kids :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

Ahh the peace and quiet, hope it continues

Eldest child came hope from work whilst we were out and then vanished to his mates for the night, other child came home with us late yesterday pm and we dropped him off at his Grans on the way to see the Baron Knights last night (he won't be home until I fetch him Monday night)

Didn't manage much Malibu whilst away  

Toni


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve, I concur about the conquer being conquered with a conker..... 

Toni, lay off the Malibu, I have seen what you become when you have supped your 5th pint.....

I have been to Blackpool tonight and walked through the lights and seen loads of MHs. Anyone here go????

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Johnny
You're lucky living so close to Blackpool(about 50 mile) :?: from
Chorley.
Anyway hope you enjoyed yourselves


phil


----------



## Velvettones

not us - we are at home for a couple of weeks now - unless i convince toni to go away next W/E

on top till then though of course

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I hope you saty on top Mark as well   

Johnny F

ps Nite Nite all


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite 

Moblee on *TOP*


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Doooby doooby do, a dooooby dooooby, doooby doooby do. a Doooby doooby, Doooby doooby do, a Doooby doooooooby doooooooooooooo...........


Name that tune?

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

it's a dooby dooby by the doobsters - that ones easy throw us another

top


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Theme from an old TV programme.................

La lalaaaaaa, la lalalala. La la laaaaaaa, la lalala. La lala la lalalala, la lalaaaaaaa, la lalala.

Johnny F


HINT......... Police with Mark 1 Granada


----------



## whistlinggypsy

The Professionals :!: 

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's good Bob, but not quite right.

Think older............

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Z Cars :!:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's throwing it down with rain, and windy too. I've not been outside yet, I think I'll leave it till later, much later.
Did everyone remember to turn their clocks back?


----------



## 94055

Morning all, miserable weather here today. 



> Did everyone remember to turn their clocks back?


Yep I did that last night, Jan got up this morning and shouted at me.  I had to go around the house and turn all the clocks back around again 8O

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

nope - not done it yet - it's the only way of me getting to work on time 

Mark


----------



## moblee

Good morning,Cold,wet & windy well thats the wife sorted,The weather :?: Same as the wife really :lol: 


phil


----------



## 94055

Phil :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Bob has given the right answer

Z cars

>>Here<<


----------



## moblee

Steve,What :?: :lol: :lol: ITS SUNDAY MORNING, & i'm just loungeing
about :roll:


----------



## 94055

Phil
The next comment you will know what I mean

We are playing the arse later on  8O 


2 games in hand if we win both we are only 1 point behind the scum.


Steve


----------



## moblee

Steve,Are you going :?: Is benetiz :?: rotating the squad AGAIN.
Least its a home & you haven't got to take jan up the Arsenal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Wish I was going. Used to go regular when I lived there. Now it is hard to get tickets.

Now I watch it on broadband. Sometimes I transfer from laptop to widescreen tv, it depends on the quality.

Yet to check on squad, a bit early maybe.

Do you watch Cambridge on Broadband?

Steve


----------



## moblee

I rarely see cambridge play,Wembley tickets & them playing in
Europe all the time it costs too much :lol: 

No i rarely watch them now,but i NEVER miss a game on the Radio.



Typical moblee style:Come on you gooners :lol: :wink:


----------



## 94055

> I rarely see cambridge play,Wembley tickets & them playing in
> Europe all the time it costs too much


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still no team news

Steve


----------



## moblee

Still no team news :!: 


His got to stick with his best side :!: 

Van der sar in goal,neville in defence,the talisman giggs & up front
Rooney,ronaldo & Tevez.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

:bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake:


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake:


And you picked the Arse..nal team :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A right pair of arses on here wittering on about some drivel :tongue7: :tongue7: :tongue7: :tongue7: :tongue7: 

Just off to watch some grass grow... yawn

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Hello Johnny,Where's the grass,in your loft :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, what a complete change of the weather now. The rain has stopped, got blue skies, and sunshine here in Glossop.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Shal la lah la lahlalala, bum bum,

Shal la lah la lalalala, bum bum,

Shal la lah la lalalala, bum bum,

***** ***** ***** ***** *** **.

Whats the last line??



Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Babs
Could we please have uk predictions? I am sure you will be more accurate than the experts.:lol: :lol: 

Johhny has gone snorting grass, he says it is called watching the grass grow :lol: :lol:

Me I am going to watch the pool kick some arse....nal.


Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Me I am going to watch the pool  lick  some arse..... Steve


Your going to watch what Steve 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I will not lower myself to the level needed to participate in them comments.



Steve


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, what pool is that you're going to watch? Swimming pool, woodland pool, or ball pool, that's what my very young grandsons play in. Any or none of those?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Dee dee dee dee deeeeee, dee dee dee dee dee dee dee, 
Dah dah dah da dahhhhhh, dah dah dah dah dah dah dah,
Dah dah dah dah dum, dah dee dah dee....................

Ah bimee bamee bimee bamee....

F ynnhoJ


----------



## 94055

1-1 Arrrggghhhhh

Johhny has definetly been having too much Graas. He's been ssssmmmmoookkkiiinnn :sad4: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: :smoker:


----------



## moblee

Charity begins at Anfield.....oops i mean home :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

When having a bad day

When you occasionally have a really bad day, and you just need to take it out on someone, don't take it out on someone you know, take it out on someone you don't know. It all started one day when I was sitting at my desk and remembered a phone call I had forgotten to make. I found the number and dialed it. A man answered, saying, "Hello." I politely said, "This is Chris. May I please speak with Robin Carter?" Suddenly, the phone was slammed down on me. I couldn't believe that anyone could be so rude. I tracked down Robin's correct number and called her. I had transposed the last two digits of her phone number. After hanging up with her, I decided to call the 'wrong' number again. When the same guy answered the phone, I yelled, "You're an a$$hole!" and hung up. I wrote his number down with the word "a$$hole" next to it, and put it in my desk drawer. Every couple of weeks, when I was paying bills or had a really bad day, I'd call him up and yell, "You're an a$$hole!" It always cheered me up.

When Caller ID came to our area, I thought my therapeutic 'a$$hole' calling would have to stop. So, I called his number and said, "Hi, this is John Smith from the Telephone Company. I'm just calling to see if you're interested in the Caller ID program?" He yelled, "NO!" and slammed the phone down. I quickly called him back and said, "That's because you're an a$$hole!"



One day I was at the store, getting ready to pull into a parking spot. Some guy in a black BMW cut me off and pulled into the spot I had patiently waited for. I hit the horn and yelled that I had been waiting for the spot. The idiot ignored me. I noticed a "For Sale" sign in his car window, so I wrote down his number.

A couple of days later, right after calling the first a$$hole, (I had his number on speed dial), I thought I had better call the BMW a$$hole, too. 

I said, "Is this the man with the black BMW for sale?" 

"Yes, it is."

"Can you tell me where I can see it?" 

"Yes, I live at 1802 West 34th Street. It's a yellow house, and the car's parked right out in front."

"What's your name?" I asked.

"My name is Don Hansen," he said.

"When's a good time to catch you, Don?"

"I'm home every evening after five."

"Listen, Don, can I tell you something?"

"Yes?"

"Don, you're an a$$hole." 

Then I hung up, and added his number to my speed dial, too. Now, when I had a problem, I had two a$$holes to call. But after several months of calling them, it wasn't as enjoyable as it used to be. So, I came up with an idea. I called A$$hole #1.

"Hello."

"You're an a$$hole!" (But I didn't hang up.)

"Are you still there?" he asked.

"Yeah," I said.

"Stop calling me," he screamed.

"Make me," I said.

"Who are you?" he asked.

"My name is Don Hansen."

"Yeah? Where do you live?"

"A$$hole, I live at 1802 West 34th Street, a yellow house, with my black Beamer parked in front."

He said, "I'm coming over right now, Don. And you had better start saying your prayers."

I said, "Yeah, like I'm really scared, a$$hole."

Then I called A$$hole #2.

"Hello?" he said.

"Hello, a$$hole," I said.

He yelled, "If I ever find out who you are!"

"You'll what?" I said.

"I'll kick your a$$," he exclaimed.

I answered, "Well, a$$hole, here's your chance. I'm coming over right now."



Then I hung up and immediately called the police, saying that I lived at 802 West 34th Street, and that I was on my way over there to kill my gay lover. Then I called Channel 3 News about the gang war going down on West 34th Street. I quickly got into my car and headed over to 34th street. There I saw two a$$holes beating the crap out of each other in front of six squad cars, a police helicopter, and a news crew.



NOW, I feel better. Anger management really works.


----------



## moblee

8O You haven't got my phone number :?: :?: 
A$$HOLE :!: :!: 


MOBLEE :twisted:


----------



## 94055

I soon will have Dic****d :lol: :lol: 


Read this

A turkey was chatting with a bull. "I would love to be able to get to the top of that tree," sighed the turkey, "but I haven't got the energy." 

"Well, why don't you nibble on some of my droppings?" replied the bull. They're packed with nutrients." 

The turkey pecked at a lump of dung, and found it actually gave him enough strength to reach the lowest branch of the tree. The next day, after eating some more dung, he reached the second branch. Finally after a fourth night, the turkey was proudly perched at the top of the tree. 

He was promptly spotted by a farmer, who shot him out of the tree. 

Moral of the story: Bull**** might get you to the top, but it won't keep you there. 


And

A little bird was flying south for the winter. It was so cold the bird 
froze and fell to the ground into a large field. While he was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on him. 

As the frozen bird lay there in the pile of cow dung, he began to realize how warm he was. The dung was actually thawing him out! He lay there all warm and happy, and soon began to sing for joy . 

A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate. Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under the pile of cow dung, and promptly dug him out and ate him. 

Moral of the story: 
(1) Not everyone who ****s on you is your enemy 

(2) Not everyone who gets you out of **** is your friend 

(3) And when you're in deep ****, it's best to keep your mouth shut! 



Just for a laugh

A priest offered a Nun a lift. She got in and crossed her legs, 
forcing her gown to reveal a leg. The priest nearly had an accident. 
After controlling the car, he stealthily slid his hand up her leg. 
The nun said, "Father, remember Psalm 129?" The priest removed his hand. 

But, changing gears, he let his hand slide up her leg again. The nun once again said, "Father, remember Psalm 129?" 

The priest apologized "Sorry sister but the flesh is weak." 

Arriving at the convent, the nun sighed heavily and went on her way. 

On his arrival at the church, the priest rushed to look up Psalm 129. It said, "Go forth and seek, further up, you will find glory." 

Moral of the story: 
If you are not well informed in your job, you might miss a great opportunity.


----------



## moblee

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: Steve your fantastic :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hiayhee, hiayahoo, hiayahaha....

hello, salut....................

Ynnfjo h


----------



## 94055

> Steve your fantastic


Phill
I know :roll:

F J Has flipped :idea: so if I flip him back he will be J F
:wink: :wink:

God is good God is great, in fact God is marvelous !!!!!!

But I am better 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> God is good God is great, in fact God is marvelous !!!!!! But I am better 8O


Oh yur gunna go straight to hell now boy.......................

Joyhfn N


----------



## 94055

> Oh yur gunna go straight to hell now boy.





> Joyhfn N


 :lol: 
Now I have nearly got you on the straight and narrow, just a bit more of an adjustment.

.....................................................

there you go, you are now Johhny F Do not let anyone call you something different.

Now has anyone got any fish?

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ih Esvte, ohw uyo inodg tmae?

Hpeo yuo rea lewl.

Hjfonn Y


----------



## 94055

Johhny I am doing fine :wink: 
The way you have done it is harder. The way it is supposed to be is the first and last letter is correct.

Hufe yhu asd sjirdery ate ok.

Steve


8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ha ha this away ha ha that a way, ha ha this away my o my..........

I am not a number I am free man...........

Lines from London are engaged, please try later.........


Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What a day what a day what a day.................

Have a chuckle

Out to do a couple of jobs on the Volvo.

Have a nice day all.

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it looks quite a pleasant day here.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Jobs done on the Volvo........... A day of hoovering and dusting the study and filing paperwork..... :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> A day of hoovering


More like a day of hovering. Shirley has told us all about it :roll:

Steve

Oh, sun shining here Babs :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Shining here as well :hotsun: :hotsun: 

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

i've had a day of paperwork and meetings - my paperwork is now about a foot higher than this morning and i've got another meeting to go

why i ever trained in actually managing a computer network i'll never know, they wont let me change anything without 6 months consultation and i've no money to anyway

hey ho, whilst i wait i may as well sit on top for a while

Mark


----------



## 94055

Mark
You need to go to the Loo as it is only a Wee while.


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Here in Pembrokeshire the sun is shining so everything looks wonderful  

Keep posting Babs, it's good to see you back again and sorting out these strange fellas on here :roll:


----------



## 94055

> sorting out these strange fellas on here


Yes Babs, get them sorted out.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Afternoon people,Strange fellas :?: 

Can't mean me i'm a tree feller :roll: 


Moblee 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it was a nice day here, but I don't like these early dark nights so much.

Tricia, I'm hopeless at sorting myself out, never mind the fella's on here.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Did you know.....................

No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Done egg vino 8O .....I mean, Good evening. :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Did you know.....................
> 
> No word in the English language rhymes with month, orange, silver, or purple


No
Thank you very much for that information. I am sure the newly gained knowledge will become useful one day. Now I must go and drain that useless information from my brain. :roll: :roll:

Hi Johnny, how are you?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Great matey. Working up in Coniston tomorrow with Triumph Motorcycle bosses. They are having a management team building day. Setting off at 7am and should be back for 10pm. It's going to be a long day... I wonder if I can get a ROCKET III CLASSIC    2.3 litre

B E A utiful

Have you been back for the test yet??

Take care matey.

Johnny F

ps keep taking the tablets and pushing the fluids and see me in the morning


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: 

Still on the mend.

Coniston....some people have an easy life   
Triumph bikes 8O First bike I rode was a triumph Tiger Club. Then I saw the light and got a Lambretta 8) 8) 

Steve


----------



## moblee

mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile: 



phil
menu be loonier sumo


----------



## 94055

mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile: 
mopedsmile:....... MOD.......mopedsmile: 
mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile: 

mopedsmile: mopedsmile: mopedsmile: 
mopedsmile: .......NO 1........mopedsmile: 
mopedsmile: .................... mopedsmile:


----------



## moblee

SAY MOBLEE'S TOP OF THE POST,say moblee's top of the post,say
moblee's top of the post,etc,etc.

MENU BE LOONIER SUMO :!: 
(Moblee is numero uno)


----------



## hippypair

Just thought I would mention my team have a six point gap at the top of the league after our latest win.      

Terry


----------



## crazylady

Hi Terry, that nice for your team, but who are they & what do they do?


----------



## hippypair

Hi Babs,
Have a look at my avatar and guess.
Terry.


----------



## moblee

Babs,I don't really know but i'd guess Watford's a football team,comeing
from bedfordsire Terry i'd have thought you'd support luton town,
aren't they slightly better :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

Lootown might be better than cambridge but can not compare to the mighty HORNETS.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, we have blue skies & sunshine here.
Hi Terry, is it football?


----------



## Velvettones

evening all - toni has finished work - more holidays for us 

steve - your non racist post is being absolutely slated - 8O 8O 8O 


ah well toni is typing a message so i'll post mine and let her be on top

mark


----------



## Velvettones

Well, my notice finally came to an end today and I've left a job that was ok, I'll miss the teaching staff and kids, it was just some of the senior management that were the problem . After 2 years of backstabbing and being bullied I'm going to enjoy a rest.

How long will I get to be on top I wonder????? :lol: 

Toni

Mark has just been slapped for jumping in and posting before me


----------



## moblee

8 mins Toni :lol: 


moblee :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones

oooh you are awful :lol: 

Toni


----------



## moblee

6 mins


----------



## Velvettones

We're about to go shopping and leave you to it

By for a while you wonderful people

Toni


----------



## 94055

Mark
I thought I would answer it

Quiet tonight?

Working in Nottingham today, back Thurs/Fri.....Morecambe tommorow.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hope you haven't been abusing the cashier whilst shopping mark & toni :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


phil


----------



## 94055

Phil,
I take it that comment related to the slap? 8O


----------



## moblee

Don't know what you mean :lol: 





menu be loonier sumo


----------



## 94055

> Mark has just been slapped for jumping in and posting before me


I SNOOZE my case :lol: :lol:

Steve

For the dimwits SNOOZE = rest :roll:


----------



## moblee

Cambridge 5-1 stafford  Who are ya :!:

Same old Cambridge taking the p.ss :!:


----------



## Velvettones

I reserve my slaps purely for Mark :wink: 

Toni


----------



## moblee

Sorry steve caught up in the euphoria of cambridge humiliating
some northerners :lol: :lol: 

My slap comment referred to your other post.

moblee :twisted:


----------



## 94055

moblee said:


> Sorry steve
> My slap comment referred to your other post.
> 
> moblee :twisted:


Which?

>>This?<<

Steve

I am allowed an opinion?
I have a voice?


----------



## Velvettones

sorry steve but your right to free speech only goes as far as what will not insult other people

this essentially means that you can only use verbs - and not all of them

as to your right to have an opinion - this is true also as long as you keep it to yourself lest you insult others by it

e.g. i CAN (and i'm not saying i do) have the opinion "kill them all and let god sort it out" however, i'm not allowed to put this into practice, nor offend others by saying we should

what are you doing down in notts anyway - just around the corner form us (mansfield)

anyway - enough of that - we stood at the checkout discussing cats, and their mating rituals, and no patriotic brits from behind came and stopped us, and noone cheered about the fact...

Mark


----------



## 94055

********************************************************************************************************************************

I have just edited my own post. As i am unsure about it's content being misunderstood. 

I think we need to bring some humour back to this thread. To me it has slipped a little, would you agree.


Babs/Tricia no digs at you two.
What has happened to stickey?

Steve


----------



## moblee

No comment :lol: 


Moblee :lilangel: 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Think stickey got stuck :lol: :lol:

Never took it to mean our weather reports Steve so no probs there :wink:


Edit: here in Pembrokshire it is dark :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just got in and what a long day.........

Nite all its zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

time
Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Nite all :sleeping:


----------



## 97984

Afternoon all :kermit:


----------



## 97984

The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dogs

Just practising my speed typing.. :lol:


----------



## 94055

" fall asleep8O 
No weather
No jokes
Just some MUPPET 8O (No offense cneate)
Then we have someone practicing 8O (No offense again cneate) 
Well what a waste today was on here.Will tonight improve?


Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

8O I had a great night and day at the top Steve 8) 

Did try to get the post closed but with no success.  

So as not to disappoint you, the weather tonight is ..... dark :roll:


----------



## 97984

This one should be locked     8O :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll:

So I can be the MHF member ever!


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, it's dark here too Tricia. :roll: 
Sorry Steve, the weather reports go on, and on, and on ...................................

How are the tirick or treaters going on where you live? We've had quite a few here tonight, also one last night. I've got a good supply of sweets waiting for them


----------



## moblee

Don't be scared :!: *Moblee man* is here 

Ghosties,ghoulies  witches & hags, sod off now :!: :lol:

Lets have some humour perhaps a chuckle or two :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> How are the tirick or treaters going on where you live?


Chased down the road with a clip around the ears and a kick up the ar**

So i gave him a right mouthful and gave the kids a load of sweets, well they were chuffed. :wink: Ok, how old was the youngest to come to your door? What was the best home-made costume?



> Lets have some humour perhaps a chuckle or two


I agree phil, what have you got in mind? :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## moblee

Got a joke if i can remember it.

Snow white is given a camera as a gift,she happily takes photos
of the dwarves and the cottage and soon use's the film up.
So she takes it to the shop to get it processed,a week later she
returns to the shop to to pick up her photos, but there not back yet.
Snow white gets very upset and starts to cry uncontrollably,seeing
this the shop manager tries to cheer her up by saying;
don't cry snow white someday your prints will come :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Got a joke if i can remember it.


Have you remembered yet?


----------



## moblee

SandJ said:


> Got a joke if i can remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you remembered yet?
Click to expand...

YEAH Moblee likes sandj :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> YEAH Moblee likes sandj :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be afraid..... Be very afraid...... 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Erm, whats up Doc


----------



## 94055

> YEAH Moblee likes sandj





> Be afraid..... Be very afraid.


I AM









[stream:7a0fbcd96a]http://www.mindsetcreations.com/ms_wavs/munsters/munsters/zombie.wav[/stream:7a0fbcd96a]


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve, isn't it about time you changed your avatar for something decent :wink: :wink: 

Maybe something with a bit of Blue in matey 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Heres agood one steve and its got some blue in it as well :!:


----------



## 94055

Ok
Lets have a vote

A










B










C










D










It is over to you.
Oh and Johhny asked for it not me :wink:

Oh
And


----------



## tokkalosh

Naughty you Steve :roll:


----------



## moblee

C And say hello to your jan :lol:

Hello Tricia,your photo's doing the rounds AGAIN :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

It's embarrassing ....... really :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

See ya Jan i'm off to wales :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Had to laugh when Jan said a reply to this



> See ya Jan i'm off to wales


"Whales have big mouthes like moblee" 8O :lol: :lol:

Me I say, what are you going to Wales for? Beware Tricia, I did not give him your address.....honestly 8O :lol:

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

Meet me at midnight moblee,
Same place we always go :wink: 
Meet me at midnight moblee 
But don't let anyone know

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

hi steve - definately C

as for best homemade costumes - i had a 5 yr old and a 2 yr old (he couldn't resist telling their life stories as i wanted to get back indoors to the heat), they both had black bin liners tied around their necks like capes...

i asked what they were - knowing the answer was going to be "witches"




so what did he say?

Boy "i'm a ghost"

Me "a ghost eh, thats a good costume"

Boy "yeah - and she's a lizard"

at this point they both ran off happily - and i went back inside confused...






tackiest costume seen tonight - boy with scream mask on, when i opened the door he squeezed a pump that made blood run down it...


----------



## 94055

> hi steve - definately C


Yes Toni C for you. What was Marks choice?

Best costume was a load of toilet paper all over body. Youngest was about 2 8O



> Meet me at midnight moblee,


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Tricia.......Do not forget.......Midnight.........slipper........need I say more?

Steve 8) 8) 8)


----------



## moblee

Midnight Tricia,The witching hour :!: I'd better bring some ghoulies  
with me to protect us  :lol: 

S & J, Whales have big mouths like moblee :!: 8O :evil:


----------



## Velvettones

e for mark - love tricias animation

you need 3 for a proper coven - i suppose i'd better tag along after all

Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

Two years ago lots of us MHF'ers were at Binton Rally 8) 

Great weekend that was 



Ooooh, that means it is Steve and Jan's Wedding Anniversary .......... yesterday - today - tomorrow :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

I think everyones gone,time to rest my big old mouth on top for
a while 8O 



phil & (my) jan xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I'll give you the top of the page moblee .. but no more :lol:


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia,Goodnight my dear.  


phil


----------



## 94055

> Ooooh, that means it is Steve and Jan's Wedding Anniversary


Few weeks out Tricia, check your dates :lol:

Phil,
I thought you were going to Wales? North or South? Lands end?...........watch you don't fall off.

As we did not get many votes I do not see the reason to change!

Well off to Cambridge again today :roll:

See ya


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am me 8)   8O :!: 

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, yes, the Anniversary coincided with the Bring and Buy meet didn't it Steve  

But we were at Binton for Halloween weren't we  

Happy November everybody :wink:


----------



## 97984

6681 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Two for tea and tea for two, you for me and me for you............


Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, the youngest trick or treater that came to my door was aged about 2, she was with her older sister, she was dressed as a witch, (the little girl)
I've not mentioned the weather either. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, have I missed anything? Didn't see any witchs etc. round here, probably wouldn't notice. When I was a Cub leader we met in the local church hall and we used to have great traditional Halloween parties until the PCC banned us from having them as they weren't Christian! They also banned Yoga for the same reason, funny old thing religion :roll:


----------



## 94055

> Evening all, have I missed anything?


Not sure, when did you last have a look in? Nice to see you back anyway.



> I've not mentioned the weather either.


Why?

Cold, dark but dry here.



> Two for tea and tea for two, you for me and me for you............


moblee has gone to Wales and Johnny has gone to pot!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

mmm pot - sounds interesting

:hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: :hathat30: 

Johnny what have you been up to?

Mark


----------



## crazylady

Just for you Steve, it's dark & cool here.
Goodnight folk.


----------



## Velvettones

just the opposite here...

cool and dark

Mark


----------



## moblee

Now the sun's gone to Heaven,Moons riding high
let me bid you farewell
every man has to die,
but its writing in the stars,and everynight in my Heart.....

phil & jan


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> Johnny what have you been up to? Mark


Hi MarkorToni, I have been working, been to the dentist

[stream:d32f1dfa96]http://www.sounddogs.com/previews/2125/mp3/239112_SOUNDDOGS_PN.mp3[/stream:d32f1dfa96]

and need two fillings from the robbing b*****d (he should wear a black mask)

Oh I have been to work, walked the dog, went for a nice meal with Shirl and my Ma and Pa.

Just had a lie in. Brushed my teeth and had a shower, s**t and a shave... The s**t stands for seat as that is what i have in the shower cubicle. I have had a sauna, oh and did I say I had been to work??

Will let you know what else I did later after I have done it       

How are you two crazy cats  

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's been very overcast here today, but very mild for the time of year.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not done much today. Tidied garage and fit a light at the daughters who has only two weeks to go until she is due to give birth to Harri. I am getting very nervous now even more than when the missus was expecting :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

I heard that noise all day yesterday Johhny. How are you mate?
We are off to The Ranch soon our local site. Looking forward to a good weekend.

Take care you all. 
A special :wink: to Phill & Jan.
Off for a potter round before we go

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> How are you mate?
> We are off to The Ranch soon our local site. Looking forward to a good weekend.Steve


Me and Shirl are great matey, just looking forward to the new arrival  

Have a great weekend matey, hope Jan has her "pole dancing" costume ready for you 8O 8O 8O

Take care.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just off to work so if you would all be so kind as to let me stay on top for the night I would be most grateful.

Many thanks and kindest regards.

Anadin "tense, nervous and a bloody big  HEADACHE "


----------



## 94055

> Me and Shirl are great matey, just looking forward to the new arrival


My oh my, I never thought you would make it public knowledge that Shirley is looking forward to your replacement 8O :roll: 8) :wink: :wink:

Give Shirley our love mate. 
Hope the Birth goes smoothly, as you said any day now.

See ya all soon

Steve & Jan


----------



## Velvettones

ok, didn't even notice at southport that she was pregnant - congratulations Johnny 

gonna check the album now

have a good trip steve, that'll stop you trying to steal my top spot

Mark


----------



## 94055

> ok, didn't even notice at southport that she was pregnant


Who?



> that'll stop you trying to steal my top spot


Ok

See ya


----------



## Velvettones

shirley - Toni agrees she definately didn't look it


----------



## Velvettones

that'll teach me to skim the last few posts - congratulations johnny - is this your first grandad experience?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Velvettones said:


> that'll teach me to skim the last few posts - congratulations johnny - is this your first grandad experience?


It certainly is... and me only 22 :roll:

Looks like its just me today then.....

Inky plinky plonky my father bought a donkey... Donkey died... Father cried... inky plinky plonky

Well off to bed nite all :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

night johnny - i'll just sit here alone on top

it's lonely all the way up here above you all... 

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me on top again... Its soooooo easy being squeezy.

Dum diddy doo dah diddy diddy dum....


Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

easy peezy lemon squeezy
hope you do not have a sneezy
it's the time of year for feeling queezy
we've just got past our holloweeny
soon to get a speech from the queeny
over dinner eating our beanies
so to all who've read this posty
the last two lines don't rhyme at all



Mark


----------



## crazylady

Sorry to spoil the fun guys, Babs is here. :lol: Just got back from my daughters, halloween/bonfire party. Loads of kids & party games, food & drinks, along with the bonfire (in an incinerator) & fireworks. Of course the adults were the biggest kids of all, didn't we all just have to join in the games & spoil it for the tots?  That's it for tonight, off to bed now.
Goodnight folks.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done Babs, a full night on guard.

You have a rest for the day and leave it to me.

Nite all.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie

mangothemadmonk said:


> You have a rest for the day and leave it to me.


Right-ho, Johnny :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Can't sleep, so thanks Gerald for that   short   stint keeping guard at the top :wink: :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, sorry I just can't keep away. It's a beautiful sunny day in Glossop, even if it is chilly.


----------



## Velvettones

afternoon shift clocking in, i'll keep on guard until around midnight (or whenever dinner is ready)

Mark


----------



## 94055

R U sure?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi matey, how was your weekend?

Glad you are back to do your shift 8) 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hi Mate
Excellent weekend, as usual it went too quick.
Looking to be around for a while? Nope, probably about 5mins before being knocked off.

Steve


----------



## asprn

SandJ said:


> probably about 5mins before being knocked off.


Not far wrong. 

Dougie.


----------



## 94055

Ok, try and get this timing right.
10 mins this time.


Weather was good again by the way.

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

you did better that time - where did you go you were back nice and early

agree this w/e went too fast - think i'm ready for my next holiday (xmas here i come)


----------



## 94055

Hi M or T
We have been to a local site >>Here<<
So not too long getting home.

Steve


----------



## moblee

Hi everyone  
I'm relaxing with the wife & copious amounts of wine bought on
last weeks french day trip 
:drinking: :drinking: 

phil


----------



## Velvettones

sounds nice phil - site looks nice steve - a bit too far for a w/e place for me though 

Mark (you can tell it's me as i forgot to tell you it was


----------



## 94055

Site is a good local one.


> Mark (you can tell it's me as i forgot to tell you it was


You can tell it is me, as I failed to look.

Hi Phil
Thanks for the invite to the wine party ( sorry was that supposed to be a secret?) Pity we do not really drink wine. Next time you go get the Bacardi and then give us a shout. (Hope you and Jan enjoy your drink mate)

Steve


----------



## Jiggles

*Time?*

Why are the times on this site GMT+1hour?


----------



## 108092

*Aires de Service in France*

Any good books for sale out there ?


----------



## moblee

The last two posts are a bit {offtopic} .
Hello steve,We bought 35 bottles of red on the 26th oct got 16
bottles left,love the stuff :!: 

phil


----------



## 94055

Hi Phil,
Bicardi is white 8O 
Oh, I remember a trip to Jamaica and overproof. I think that was a bit redish. (Now that was a day/night to remember 8O .



> Any good books for sale out there


Probably!



> Why are the times on this site GMT+1hour?


See

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## moblee

35 bottles of red WINE.Missed out the word Wine,sorry you're majesty.

8O :lol:


----------



## 94055

> 35 bottles of red WINE.Missed out the word Wine,sorry you're majesty.


 :lol: :lol: You are forgiven 8O As said, next time....get the Bacardi :wink:



> you're majesty


No need to be so formal. Next time SIR will do :wink:

Off to bed soon   I hate Monday :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:

Steve


----------



## moblee

Sir A$$hole :evil: :twisted: :lol: 
nite,nite :sleepy2: :sleepy2:


----------



## 94055

> Sir A$$hole


Phil

I have decided to be nice.
Goodnight :wink: 
Over to you all.

Nite, Nite

Steve


----------



## moblee

Alright Steve,only said it 'cos you haven't got my phone number
(earlier post)

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just at work, yeh leave it to me all you lighweights. Go to bed why don't you!!!

La dah wee dooby dohby doo, wibble wibble wee doooooooooooooo

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Still me    

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Alright Steve,only said it 'cos you haven't got my phone number
> (earlier post)phil


Ok, If you want to split hairs I admit I do not have your phone no. Technically that is, that is because it is Jan's.
:wink:



> yeh leave it to me all you lighweights


Lose some weight then and you could be a lightweight :wink:

Mornin all

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Lose some weight then and you could be a lightweight
> Steve


OOOOOOOOOHHH which side of the bed did you get out of this mornin Mr Grumpy        

Johnny F


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, It's dull, grey & wet here, and that's only 'im indoors. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening everyone,Dark & wet 8O Can i have some more
milk in my coffee Jan :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Of into the village tonight with my little brother on the cider... Bad head coming me thinks.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

> Of into the village tonight with my little brother on the cider... Bad head coming me thinks


"me thinks"..........................Me Knows :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a nice one

Evening all, getting colder now or what?

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Cold, cold it's lovely and warm  sat in front of my log fire .

When I worked in an orphanage in Siret in Romania the temp went down to - 23 one night. Now that was colder than a frogs k**b.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

When I was younger I was a Milkman for about 8yrs. Then you feel the cold
as far as this country goes. Not sure what the coldest was, it was bad enough doing it without knowing how cold. Oh and gloves are a waste of time.

Steve


----------



## moblee

When i was younger the winters were colder :!: 
I remember it being so cold once, our coal fire froze :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Mornin all
Cold,dark morning.

Have a nice day ya all.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:morning:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Can anyone join in even a newby?

  

You know keep popping in just to let the cream rise to the top.... :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's a bright sunny day here, blue skies with a few whispy white clouds.


----------



## Velvettones

hi keith - i'm afraid nobody but me is allowed to post on here, due to the fact that noone else is really the best.

i'm sure once everyone realises this they will stop


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Ah right Velettones at least now I know. :?

Oh wait I have just posted again, does that make me the best *NEW* member?  

Thsi is one hell of a way to get your post count up at least. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Excuse me,would it be possible,If no one minds,Not wanting to
cause offence,Don,t want to step on anyone's toes,Not meaning to
be forward,If you're REALLY sure you don't mind :!:

IF I COULD HAVE MY PLACE AT THE TOP *BACK :twisted:

Moblee :lol: *


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh moblee, since you asked so nicely, then of course you can :lol:


----------



## 94055

NO 

Come on ye reds

We have got to win this one and the next two :roll: But it is us and we are 8) :lol: :lol:

Oh Hi Keith
Welcome to the.........anything goes thread. Well almost :wink:

Steve

ps
Hi Trish, Phil, Johhny and anyone else :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hi Steve,Trish,Johnny,Mark,Toni,Keith,Dan,Tom,Sue,Bill & Ben 
the flowerpot men,The Diddymen,& all you buggers at the back :!: Phew :lol: 

Turkey & chips Tonight steve :?: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

Seeing as I've been quiet for a few days and Mark has been doing all the posting, thought I'd better just raise my head

Evening all

Toni


----------



## moblee

> thought I'd better just raise my head


   What you been doing Toni :?: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

well it is our anniversary today and we've been trying to plan a wedding, so not much really, you? :lol: 

Toni


----------



## 94055

> thought I'd better just raise my head


My thoughts as well.





> well it is our anniversary today and we've been trying to plan a wedding


What for?

Girls get to the hat shop

:wink: :wink:

2-0 Phil
Playing better tonight

Steve


----------



## moblee

Not much today, Toni


----------



## Velvettones

It's our anniversary of getting together and we've finally decided to make it legal :wink: 

I'm looking at going abroad (to get away from my family :wink: ) and Marks looking at eloping in the M/H and getting hitched on a site somewhere (how romantic is that)

Toni


----------



## 94055

> I'm looking at going abroad (to get away from my family





> and Marks looking at eloping in the M/H and getting hitched on a site somewhere





> how romantic is that


Have I got a bit mixed up here?

You going abroad, whilst Mark elops in M/H why are you not going in M/H together? Now that would be romantic :wink: :lol: :lol:

Another record for the Reds 
8-0 
We are the KINGS of Europe.
What was that Phil?

Steve


----------



## moblee

8-0 To the referee,8 nil to the referee,8 nil to the
referee :twisted:

Who are ya,Who are ya :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yip dooby gooby whoop shoopy fleego moptoty wingodroptis.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Johhny,
I have noticed you are posting at irregularly late hours. When you do you post a load of gobbly do goo. The only reason I can see for this is......you are either pissed or sleep walking (sleep typing) whichever is the reason, could you please stick to the same language for each paragraph at least. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mornin all

Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions, Champions.


Steve


----------



## moblee

Champions :?: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I don't know what you are on about Steve. I can understand exactly what I wrote last can you not??

Hooklosta numkdertop frindle woppa.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Clear as mud Johnny :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

See Steve, Tricia new how much money she owed me 8O 8O 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Good Evening,No-one posting Tonight :?: 



bee lost mop


----------



## Velvettones

We're still wedding hunting, sorry :wink: 

It's looking like it'd be easier to run off to the local registry office than do it abroad

Where's everyone else tonight????

Toni


----------



## moblee

> We're still wedding hunting, sorry :wink:


Shouldn't be too hard to find,bound to be some on this weekend :lol: :lol:

I don't know where everyone else is toni :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

looking at weddings in cyprus - just need to find a campsite now :wink: 

Mark


----------



## moblee

Chatting up Toni and Mark turns up :roll: :lol: :lol: 


Cyprus I wouldn't know about that it's all greek to me :lol:


----------



## 94055

What a bloo** day that was 8O same again in the morning 8O 
Johhny I can only understand it if I am not tired and overworked, as this hardly ever happens I can hardly read what you are saying 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Phil
Europe, Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,Europe,

Silly ar$e :lol: :lol: How is the other half?

Mark and Toni
What can one say?

Steve


----------



## moblee

The other half of what :?: 

bop omelets


----------



## 94055

>>>HERE<<<


----------



## Velvettones

steve - i've also given up with the last line of moblees posts...

Mark (or is that lip lup luo dub ding blem)


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, first chance I've had of coming on MHF, too busy minding grandchildren. I need to rest now. 

Goodnight everybody.


----------



## Velvettones

night babs - sleep well


----------



## moblee

Good evening & Goodnight Babs,


mmm delicious.

Hemeebb spelt moistly


----------



## Velvettones

Binged Owing Moot

A Garage Jimmy Unknown Or Toys


----------



## moblee

Now you've got me confused :roll: markorTONI :wink: :lol: :lol:

Only joking velvettones :wink: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

definately mark - tonis taken some other male up to bed

EEL LEVEL 1 SEW PRY

Mark


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Phwible phwible boing dexter floopy wimble...

I love you all and goodnight...

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

Goodnight (early bedders....)

Dougie.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, a peaceful day for me, not minding any of my grandchildren, yet? It's dull & raining here.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning Babs and the rest of you of course.

Just a pleasant day with 'im indoors then Babs :roll: :wink: :lol: 

I've got blue skies at the front of the house and grey clouds at the back ...... so I'll keep facing forwards :lol:


----------



## 94055

Hi all
Staying away so no Pooter tonight    

Bye for now   

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve, no pooter matey :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: 

Whats goin on?

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on Johnny, read his post properly :roll: :lol:

No poooter and no Jan Steve, hope it doesn't drive you to drink 8O


----------



## moblee

HELLO

Man
Of
Brilliance
Leaves
Everyone
Envious

Where is everyone :?: :dontknow:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm here oh man of brilliance :lol: 

Temptress
Of
Knackered
Knobblies
Always
Leaves
Others
Sadly 
Helpless

Best I could do  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Temptress
Of
Knackered
Knobblies
8O Sounds painful :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

very
elegant
lady
veluptuously
enriches
tonsil
tangling
on
never
ending
stories



phew - thought that one was going to be really hard - think i did quite well

Most
Awsome
Rodeo
King


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

That just aint good enough Johnny, get your thinking cap on please
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

take pity, he can't help himself :lol: 

Toni


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh,Velvettones nice tries But No cigar :lol: :lol:

MOBLEE 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Moblee

Man
Of
Bull
Loves
Ees
Elf

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh

Tricia's
Only
Kibbutz
Kimono
Always
Looks
Old
Some
How



:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

Johnny f 8O Thats not fair :!: It would take me ages to do one for

Mangothemadmonk :!: 

Anyway bedtime see you lot Tommorrow 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Night matey :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just sat here listening to the best of Van Morrison, Have I told You Lately? Feeling emotional tonight for some reason...

Too much cider and not enough sleep...

Take care all.

Johny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Work time      and just done a full stretch looking after the top all night... It's so unfair....

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Johnny, stop hogging this top spot :roll: 
Off you go and have a good rest ( about three days would be good) :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, it has been a nice day so far, plenty of sun, but chilly.

Trish, I can assure you, if any of my reports are good, it has nothing to do with 'im indoors.


----------



## tokkalosh

Now come on Babs, look at his good points .....

he is ??????

and very ?????

handy at ????

better than ?????

good with ?????

Well there MUST be something :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening  
Room for one more on top :?: :twisted:


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk

mostly
abusive
narcissist:
grumbles
on
then
his
endless
mumblings
and
drivel
makes
others'
nourishing
knowledge


----------



## mangothemadmonk

asprn

Antisocial
Septic
Person
Rambling
Nonsense


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Rintopdoobrey wibbledoofer yangtipper frumbledooferism

Do you know what it is yet??

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

How doth the little crocodile improve his shining tail and pour the
waters of the nile with every golden scale.How cheerfully he seems
to grin how neatly spreads his claws and welcomes little fishes in
with gently smiling jaws. 




moblee


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, the only good thing in 'im indoors favour is, ???????
I guess your right, he has no good points. :roll: 
Unless you count the day he married me, then it was my misfortune to say, "Yes"
I was convinced in the small print, there was a get out clause.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

'Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

Lewis Carroll

Questions..

1. What were the slithy toves doing in the wabe?

2. How would you describe the state of the borogroves?

3. What can you say about the mome raths?

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Alice :?: Alice :?: Who the .... is Alice :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.

Babs, may I suggest you change the spices you use in your cooking :wink: :wink: :wink: 
Alternatively, find him a dolly bird who will put a strain on the old ticker :wink: :wink:

PS Make sure his insurance policy is enough for you to buy a Motorhome :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

No one about must be:

Time for MOBLEE :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's enough time for you then moblee 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Me tired, me sleepy now....................

Johnny F


----------



## asprn

mangothemadmonk said:


> asprn
> 
> Antisocial
> Septic
> Person
> Rambling
> Nonsense


I'll take that as a compliment. 

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

Good morning  
xmas shopping today :twisted: Bah humbug :!: 



phil


----------



## 94055

Well, ended up being two nights away :roll: 
I am back now
See Ya

8O 8O 8O


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's grey & dismal here.

Tricia, great suggestions, why didn't I think of those. Somehow I don't think any dolly birds will give 'im indoors a second glance. Unless I can find one who is, blind, deaf & dumb. :roll:


----------



## 94055

Looks like you need this

Ever since I was a young boy I played the silver ball
From Soho down to Brighton I must have played them all
But I ain`t seen nothing like him in any amusement hall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball

He stands like a statue, becomes part of the machine
Feeling all the bumpers, always playing clean
Plays by intuition, the digit counters fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball

He`s a pinball wizard, there has to be a twist
A pinball wizard`s got such a supple wrist 
How do you think he does it I don`t know
What makes him so good

Ain`t got no distractions, can`t hear no buzzes or bells
Don`t see lights a-flashing, plays by sense of smell
Always gets a replay, never seen him fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball

I thought I was the Bally table king
But I just handed my pinball crown to him

Even on my favourite table, he can beat my best
His disciples lean him in and he just does the rest
He`s got crazy flipper fingers, never seen him fall
That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball


----------



## moblee

WHAT :?: McVICAR :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Pinball wizzard is a good song Steve, nice one.


----------



## moblee

> Well, ended up being two nights away


Did you get the rest off for good behavior :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

> Did you get the rest off for good behavior


I had no POOTER for two nights so I got punished I think 

Mind you nothing much has happened since

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Glad you are back mate.

It's the 18th to the 20th so will change hols.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh, and it's me on top again...

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's great......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

being......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No.  1


----------



## 94055

Last

Nice one mate

Steve


----------



## 94055

Damn
Beaten by a fraction


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Better luck.....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

next time matey...... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 94055

Did you get reply to pm?

Now, that means I am asking you to post last 8O 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and now back on tippertytiptop spot..

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just wasting time here till 2000 posts...

Its a b e a u tiful thing....

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Which


----------



## 94055

way


----------



## 94055

next?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Which

Way

Next

Down the bottom I think mate :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F numero uno


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Off to work. See you in the mornin peeps.

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

See ya johnny :!: 



Every which way but loose :!:


----------



## Velvettones

night johnny

at the risk of invading your twos plans - what is the 18th to the 20th?


----------



## 94055

> what is the 18th to the 20th


Numbers
Dates

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 94055

Sorry Mark
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It is the Beverley rally
Get your name down and you Phill and everyone else. A bit far for you Trish

Night Johhny
Enjoy work :roll: :roll: 

How many times do you all need telling?

We only have one NO1..........................ME


----------



## moblee

> How many times do you all need telling?
> 
> We only have one NO1..........................ME


 :roll: :roll: Keep takeing the pills steve...
As i've told all of your before........

MOBLEE the best there *IS*
The best there *WAS*
The best there'll ever *BE*

So stick that in you pipe but don't smoke it as you've given up. :twisted:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Everywhere is a bit far for me Steve  

Have been considering moving ....... looked at areas around Glos / Tewksbury, but then they got flooded. 
Recently been looking at places on the east coast .... and you know what's just happened there :roll: 

What's it worth not to look at places near you guys :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, how about Derbyshire, it's lovely countryside. I'm only saying that cos I live in Glossop, as you well know.


----------



## 94055

> What's it worth not to look at places near you guys


Trish, we have just put the house on the market 8O Only joking.
We have lived, either in a Pub or our own house/bungalow.................
South Wales
Bedford
Huntingdon
London-ish
Various small stints all over the place
LIVERPOOL x 2
North Yorkshire x 2
Southern Ireland
If I was you
Put the house up for rent and go Full Time then you can live.................................................anywhere

:wink: :wink: :wink:

and you still have security.

Steve


----------



## crazylady

How come I posted that last reply at 9:31pm, but it's stating it was posted at 10:31 pm. Any answers from you good folk?


----------



## tokkalosh

Babs - have you change your personal settings to GMT since the clocks changed?

Steve
That got your worried :lol: 
I only rent my place anyway so no ties there. Have been looking at a static as a base and then part-time. 
My Mum and brother are both near me but my boys are in East London and Enfield.
I remember you saying about living in Wales, exactly where were you?

I do love the coastline around here but would love the be nearer my boys


----------



## 94055

> Any answers from you good folk


Yes......Babs buy a new clock. :lol: :lol: :lol:



> I remember you saying about living in Wales, exactly where were you?


Trish
Ammanford
Capel Henre

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/mm?ie...-4.038935&spn=0.025545,0.080338&t=h&z=14&om=1

Around here

We had a lovely bungalow.

Mark, Phill have you got your names down for Beverly

Steve


----------



## tokkalosh

So Steve, where were you and Jan born / grew up / met ?

I was born in Coventry ( My Gran was Lady Godiva 8O )


----------



## moblee

No Steve haven't put down for Beverly,not sure what we're doing
with motorhome yet..

phil


----------



## 94055

Trish
I was born
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.964377&spn=0.011555,0.040169&t=h&z=15&om=1
Walton Lane

I grew up (mainly)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.964764&spn=0.011554,0.040169&t=h&z=15&om=1

Ireton st

Jan was

Just off Breck rd (No longer on map)

Later

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...,-2.961652&spn=0.00289,0.010042&t=h&z=17&om=1

Just off Breckfield rd Northought our first bungalow

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.978531&spn=0.000722,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

right at top of Doon close when we came back we bought around the corner in Whitefield ave

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.977641&spn=0.000722,0.002511&t=h&z=19&om=1

Next question

We b 8O :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055

Phil
Crap,
get your name down. It will be that one or newer one. 

Steve


----------



## moblee

phil
carp ARE we allowed to say that word :?: :lol: 

phil


----------



## mangothemadmonk

moblee said:


> phil
> carp ARE we allowed to say that word :?: :lol:
> 
> phil


There's something fishy going on again if you all let :withstupid: be top ALL night...

Get a grip people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's very quiet on here this morn... Are you all in bed :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:

 GET UP  IT'S A B-E-A-UTIFUL DAY

Johnny F

[stream:89ba3b3f59]http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/docs/17first.mp3[/stream:89ba3b3f59]


----------



## 94055

Ok, Ok, Ok, enough said.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Glad to see are on parade Steve...

Do you want to be the Sergeant Major who whips everyone into shape?

General Johnny F


----------



## moblee

mangothemadmonk said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> phil
> carp ARE we allowed to say that word :?: :lol:
> 
> phil
> 
> 
> 
> There's something fishy going on again if you all let :withstupid: be top ALL night...
> 
> Get a grip people :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> Johnny F
Click to expand...

 8O 8O 8O 8O :!:


----------



## crazylady

Hi folk, it's a very pleasant day here In Glossop.

Hi Steve, do you know Laureston Road, Off Queens Drive, Walton? In my teenage years, I knew somebody quite well who came from there. Happy memories. No questions asked, please.  

Hi Tricia, No chance of you moving here, we're land locked.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

8O 8O 8O 8O :wink: :arrow: :arrow: :silly: :silly: :silly:


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all  

Sun shining now after the 11am rain :roll: 

Shame you are not on the coast Babs, could have come and helped you with your food flavourings !! :lol: :lol: 

I'm best :roll: :wink: :roll: :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

tokkalosh said:


> I'm best :roll: :wink: :roll: :wink:


Well nearly Tricia 8) 8)

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nearly time


----------



## mangothemadmonk

to go


----------



## mangothemadmonk

to work


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What have we here you 'orrible little man...... :big5: 

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well that's me done for the night... Over to you Moblee..

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

:cussing: :withstupid: Cheers johnny


----------



## 94055

Been to the Pool fixing Father in law a new set of taps on. Sorry I missed you Johhny.
Babs I do know the road, not sure I would know the person though.

Back to you Moblee


----------



## crazylady

Hi Steve, I doubt very much you would know the person, since I haven't said who he was. :lol: It was almost 40 years ago when I knew the person in question.


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
8) 8)
Moblee time


----------



## 94055

> If you & johnny don't want me on this thread use the PM facility
> thats what its there FOR


Phil
Not sure why you are saying above? This thread would not be the same without you. I hope either of us have not upset you.
Now if this is a wind up 8O

It is not the same on here since stickey has stopped posting is it?

Steve

Babs
Nope
:lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If I have offended you Moblee it was not my intension and I offer my humble apologies :notworthy: :notworthy: it was just friendly banter, I thought...

I leave you now I may be gone some time. Think no ill of me my friends I am a worm that should be cast into a stream and eaten by fish.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh

Smile guys, it's a beautiful November morning, the sun is shining here, hope your lives are bright too


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, woke up this morning & found my car frozen up. It's been bright & sunny all day, now the sun has gone down, it's feeling very cold.


----------



## moblee

OK Pals









Moblee :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

well done moblee - han't seen those 2 creep that much in ages...


had a busy w/e so missed out on a few posts - i'll check my calendar for beverley - i've just looked at the month thats its in, i never plan that far ahead...

feels good to be back on top  

Mark

p.s. toni started work today, so for the first time in a while dinner wasn't on the table as i walked in


----------



## 94055

Has anyone got any eggshells? I feel like a walk :roll:



> han't seen those 2 creep that much in ages...


 :roll: What word is that?



> well done moblee


What has he done?

May we get back to taking the P out of each other? (now and again)

Now, I sat on the blo**y M1 for 2.5hrs for a 1.15 journey so It took twice as long as it should have been. AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

ME


----------



## Velvettones

wrong again steve - a journey that takes 2.5 hours is a 2.5 hour journey, so it took you the right amount of time

don't know if i need any eggshells, to my knowledge i haven't offended anyone and if i have that was not my intention

Mark


----------



## moblee

Eggshells :?: :?: As a painter/dec eggshell emulsions are a traditional
emulsion so called because it has a soft sheen like a eggshell,it is
very hard wearing and can be wiped clean.
Not used much nowadays, its been replaced by vinyl emulsions
with a matt or silk finish.Eggshells :roll: :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## 94055

Walking on egg shells.
It is a saying, treading carefully.
So I was being cautious of what I did/said.
As you know I normally do not give a ****









Damn :wink: 

Steve


----------



## moblee

Eggshells :?: This is a relatively hard outer shell of a Egg....
Eggs are used to prepare food such as yorksire puddings,cakes etc..
Can also be used on its own, such as fried,boiled,scrambled or
poached.

:lol: :lol: 


phil


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it rained overnight, so the temperature here has risen. Looking overcast now, but hopefully it will stay dry. :roll:


----------



## 94055

:roll: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: 
:idea: 
Bye


----------



## tokkalosh

Bye Steve :?  8)    :roll: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening







:lol:


----------



## Velvettones

so did they really use eggshells in the paint then?


----------



## moblee

Toni or Mark The term eggshell refers to the sheen (finish)
its hardwearing and wipeable,IMHO its a old paint thats been
replaced with vinyl matts and silks.

Did Toni start work today :?: If so how did it go.

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Anyone watching I'm a Celebrity ??


----------



## Velvettones

i know Phil i know - just couldn't resist asking  

Toni started yesterday - and has come home shattered both days, as her new boss i'm assuming i'm a bit of a slave driver

hey ho nevermind


Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

You've been 'the best' for long enough Mark, get off your perch now, it's my turn :wink: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

You've been 'the best' for long enough Trish, get off your perch now, it's my turn

i'll take the evening slot


----------



## tokkalosh

How sweet, how thoughtful, how kind, how considerate  

Thank you Velvettones, I was beginning to slip anyway :roll: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tricia,A tad under 20 Hours the longest of longs :roll: 
Have a rest i'll take it from here. :wink: :lol: 

phil


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, today it's been sunny, but freezing.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for that moblee - refreshed now so back as best :wink: 

Quite chilly here too Babs, at least it is dry though


----------



## moblee

That's alright Tricia,nice to hear from you,so refreshing. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Your turn for a break again, I'll get back on top :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's been rather grey here, it's warmer than yesterday though, and it's dry.


----------



## moblee

Thank you Ladies









Moblee :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Your tongue is rather too red to be healthy moblee - should pop off to see the doc if I were you. 
Go now, before it gets worse, top spot will be in capable hands :wink: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Red tongue :!: Now you come to mention it i do feel a bit queer :!: 
:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> i do feel a bit queer


You should get that seen to as well moblee, your wife won't be too pleased if you go all the way queer 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sorry tricia,I've just had a







.

I can't think of anything witty to say :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Bubbles in your ears eh, addles your brain :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Bubbles in your ears eh, addles your brain :lol:


 :evil: 
Anyway anything planned for the weekend tricia :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing much planned - will go down the harbour and watch the sailing tomorrow morning then take it from there. Forecast not very good for venturing too far :roll: 

What are you and your good lady planning


----------



## moblee

Christmas shopping


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor you  
Could you report it to the RSPHC 

Royal Society for Protection of Husbands at Christmas


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Just been watch i'm a celeb
mark & cerys are getting a bit  
I blame cerys (welsh nympho) :wink: :lol: :lol:










:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I blame cerys (welsh nympho) :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


It's to do with the air around here moblee :wink: :wink:

Love those feet :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: You should bottle it,you might make a fortune :wink: 

Off to bury st edmunds later,spend all my money  :evil: 
Ho ho ho Merry christmas :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's freezing cold here. I didn't stay out too long on the market, the shops were chocker block, it doesn't help with all the pavement works going on in front of the ones I wanted to go in.


----------



## tokkalosh

Saved some money there then Babs :lol: 

Think it is safe to say that the winter chill has arrived, very cold here today too ..... now where's me thermals 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello, told you I was popping in :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi stickey, thought you might :wink: 

Good to see you here - everything ok?


----------



## moblee

> now where's me thermals 8)


Do they do thermal thongs :?: 
Not enough material to keep you warm :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Do they do thermal thongs :?: :lol: :lol:


Ah, so that was you at my washing line 8O


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia,Nice snug fit :!:

Did you venture out to the harbour :?:

Moblee loveshack








:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I seem to remember a song called "Thentimental Thongs"


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, went down the harbour and watched the dinghies racing. They had two good races although there were several capsizes.

How was the shopping trip?


----------



## tokkalosh

Thems what you things on thentimental thourneys tickey 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Wasn't it sung by Freddy "parrot face"" D :^o avies?


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey 

The shopping trip was okay Tricia,still loads more to get :!: 
Whilst i'm shopping i'd better replace your thongs
what size were they 8,10 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Coded reply to moblee - size = one dozen 8) 


stickey 1967 it was made.


----------



## moblee

> Coded reply to moblee - size = one dozen 8)
> 
> size understood THAT much material's gonna be costly
> and think of the WEIGHT :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

skinflint
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Knickers
:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Pants  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Lingerie


----------



## DABurleigh

It's called that because it gets taken off slooowwwwllllyyyyyy......


----------



## tokkalosh

Lingers longer eh :lol: 

moblee, need a magnifying glass :rofl:


----------



## moblee

8O :magnifyglass: :lol: 
Is it cold in Caerphilly :evil: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Is it cold in Caerphilly :evil: :lol:


Don't know ........................ I'm in the South West of Wales :roll: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I know Tricia :!: I'm just teasing
Have you got any washing out tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops, my mistake, should have known you wouldn't forget :wink: 
No washing out so no need to sneak around tonight Phil :lol: :lol: 

On that note I am off to slumber :roll: 

Sweet dreams :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the snow arrived here overnight, it's not in the town centre, yet. I looked out of the lounge window, it's on the hills surrounding here, and above the Snake Pass.
Tricia, you'd definately need thermals here.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Wow Babs, I love the snow, it's just very cold here, 6 degrees outside, brrrr.


----------



## moblee

Afternoon everyone  
Just come back from more christmas shopping  
I'm not particularly Religous, but surely the true meaning of
christmas is not giving hundreds of pounds to Argos,Toys 'r' us etc :twisted: (rant over)

Before anyone say's your not forced to spend,my kids would kill
me xmas morning :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, the advantage of kids left home eh.  

Bought my pressie yet moblee :wink:


----------



## moblee

I can't beleive that Tricia (the advantage) bit.

No pressie bought yet what do you want :?:


----------



## asprn

Afternoon,

Just back from 4 days in Suffolk pitched on our friend's fabulous new place in the country. Had the pleasure of Stew (artona) and family visiting twice, including lunch on Friday, so a very pleasant break.

Dougie.


----------



## artona

Hi

_Shame about Artona _ Careful :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice meeting up Dougie, glad you got back ok and what a fantastic RV that is you have

stew


----------



## moblee

Sorry Artona you caught it before i deleted it :lol: 

phil


\/ [-o<


----------



## moblee

Monday  Done 

Why do only fools & horses work la la la la

I am moblee,I am moblee
No one likes me I don't care
I am moblee,I am moblee
No ones posting we don't care


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor poor moblee
Left all alone up there
Sitting in the best spot
Almost 24 hours
Before he broke his own record
I will not leave him alone any longer
You can get down now Phil
You're not best anymore :lol: :lol: 









It wasn't supposed to rhyme, Monday not a good rhyming day


----------



## moblee

Hello  Tricia from Rhondda :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil from Oxbridge
:lol: :lol: 

You have to go to work so that you can go out doing all your Christmas shopping at the weekend :roll: fool :wink:


----------



## moblee

> :roll: fool :wink:


As in fool's and horses i hope :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Of course Phil, I wouldn't call you a horse would I :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

AHH HOW SWEET :lol: 
Look back at my post tricia i added a pic one of us is on the left
& i'm on the right :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am on the right in this one Phil, you big bully :evil: 

:violent1: 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Welsh hardnut :lol: 
I better start working out









phil


----------



## tokkalosh

:laughing3:


----------



## moblee

:withstupid:


----------



## tokkalosh

:leftfighter7:


----------



## moblee

So violent :roll: 
Aren't you watching i'm a celeb :?: 
I think marc & cerys are on heat :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh man
oh man
oh man



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tricia 8O Have you just aquired the welsh flag or has it
always been there :?: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Think that flag has always been there Phil or put it this way, I have not just added it :? - a bit misleading perhaps as although I live in Wales I am English born and bred.

Proud of my roots and my current home. :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's a grey day here, occasionally the sun has managed to get through the clouds.


----------



## moblee

Good evening 










phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening flower :wink: :wink: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  Hope your well :!: Evening flower :?: Oenothera;Evening 
primrose :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks Phil :coffee2: 
Celebrity was a bit better tonight, 'she' actually performed well on the bushtucker trial.
See Marc's girlfriend is not to happy about Ceri :3some:


----------



## moblee

'she' reminds me of the lead singer of Aerosmith :lol: 

Marcs girlfriend is prettier than clerys IMHO

I don't think clerys comes from Pembrokeshire :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah moblee, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and is only skin deep 8)


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia very true.

Where's as i am like a greek god, whilst inside i might be a complete
nastie.  :lol: :lol:










phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Greek God eh :roll: 

That part sounds alright but you'll have to work on the 'nasty inside' :lol: 

Now me, my attributes are all undercover :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

One of my mates is like a greek god.........A Minotaur OLD joke, just passing


----------



## tokkalosh

You are welcome anytime stickey - do stay a while next visit :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Now me, my attributes are all undercover


Undercover :?: 
I'm a part time undercover Detective :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The public did not think much of Marc then :roll: 

He sure has some grovelling to do when he gets back home - poor Cerys  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:-({|= Poor marc & clerys,England lost and are OUT, And i didn't
win the bl..dy lottery.  

What a day :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Never mind Phil, off to bed and it will all seem better in the morning 8)


----------



## moblee

Yes nursey :binky: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, you like a woman in uniform then moblee 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sorry Tricia for the long delay i've been very busy...
I do like a woman in a uniform,i like a woman out of a uniform
as well  :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Doesn't time fly when we are having fun 8) 

Went shopping today, same old same old in shops.
Roll on New Year :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's a lovely day here in Glossop, sun is shining, clear blue sky, albeit a bit chilly. Makes you glad to be alive.

Hi Tricia, & all 'I'm a celeb' fans, afraid you lose me on your comments, I've never watched it since the first one was aired.


----------



## Velvettones

i'm


----------



## Velvettones

about


----------



## Velvettones

to


----------



## Velvettones

go


----------



## Velvettones

away


----------



## Velvettones

on


----------



## Velvettones

holiday


----------



## Velvettones

but


----------



## Velvettones

just


----------



## Velvettones

thought


----------



## Velvettones

i'd


----------



## Velvettones

be


----------



## Velvettones

the


----------



## moblee

TOP :lol:

7000 \/


----------



## Velvettones

7000th poster - woohoo - thats it i'm off - bbyyyye


----------



## Velvettones

aah - took me by suprise there phil - what're you donig trying to snipe me?


----------



## Velvettones

been a quiet fortnight on here - i've been watching with eagle eyes


----------



## moblee

Very quiet,where you going somewhere nice i hope.  


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, it had to slow down some time I suppose  

Well sniped there Phil, very sneaky.


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia :wink: 
Lynne's gone no more dancing :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness, we will have to listen to Janice more now :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Need some fresh meat on here Tricia :!: 
Only seems to be you & me nowadays (least i get you to myself) :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Agree there moblee, whilst it is always good to hear from Crazylady and yourself it would be great to get some others to join us.

Never mind, we will make the most our time together until someone else turns up :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good morning from a frosty Cambridge Brrr

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Cold, wet and miserable here too. 
7 degrees out in the motorhome, almost makes me glad I am not out it in .... almost !!

More Christmas shopping this weekend moblee :?:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, I'm waiting for it to stop raining here, :roll: :roll: 'im indoors said it was just a shower, that was at 7am, it's still at it now. Some shower?


----------



## moblee

Afternoon everybody  
Yes more christmas shopping Tricia.
I haven't bought your knickers yet,i don't know how much
it would cost to send THAT much material to wales. :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

That's ok Phil, I haven't bought your present either :roll:


----------



## moblee

Thats ok Tricia,I'm not too upset :!:   

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheer up Phil, I'm sure the missus will have bought you a super present 8) 

Now, please put me out of my misery, what was the challenge on I'm a celeb last night :?: 

I was at a party down the Sailing Club, got to see the picture but with no sound could not work out what the heck was going on. :?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,I didn't watch the whole programme....but the challenge i saw
was the chef john & jay suspended in a box over a lake with three
stars floating on it,they had to pedal from the edge guess whether
they were over the stars & try to land on them to win meals.

Now john's gone who's going to cook :!: 


Oh, my missus hasn't bought me anything YET :!: 

phil


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, nothing much happening here weather wise, it's dull & grey. For some unexplained reason, the High street is grid locked, which means I won't bother taking my car to the shops, I'll walk.


----------



## tokkalosh

You doing Christmas shopping too Babs?!?
Hope you get something 'special' for 'im indoors :wink: 

Been to club AGM today, yawn yawn. That's it for me now - not on committee anymore so am free to travel at the drop of a hat, brill.


----------



## C7KEN

I thought I would butt in and say Hi so you regular visitors don't get bored with only posting to each other. The weather here in Spain today is cold at approx 13 deg but dry. Tomorrow and for the next few days rain is expected. I will be glad to see December because it should warm up during the day although it will still be cold at night. My wife Sue has just said Do I want the heating on and i've said yes. its now 18.15 pm  However although I may appear to be moaning about the weather I would rather have it like this as a sunny christmas is just not quite the same


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, just passing, thought I'd say hello and see what's going on,
Knickers , christmas shopping, what on the tele. traffic jams in Glossop? more than one tractor then? Last time I was in Glossop the Indians were massing on the hillside to attack the wagon train, mind you it was a long time ago. Still a lot nicer place to live than Burton. I moved here 30 years ago as it was the only place I could get a job, still here different job ( about 6 jobs come to think about it) New Thread? why do you live where you do? :roll: 
Tea time 
Regards 
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Hello Crazylady,Tokkalosh,C7KEN,Stickey phew nearly run out of ink.

C7ken are you fulltiming in spain :?: 

Tricia...In the committee (wheel tappers & shunters club) :lol: :lol: 
Do you remember that,tricia :?: 

Stickey,I don't wish to mention a certain members knickers as
i haven't had me Tea yet :lol: 


Moblee Rules
Others drools :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Snickers?


----------



## moblee

Hello Stickey,Long time since i've spoke with you :!: 

Its gone quiet on here of late....  



phil


----------



## chrisjrv

I like quiet, peacefull, well ordered, boring old fart ain't I? :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello hello hello hello hello hello hello.

Good to hear from you Ken & stickey, please keep popping in and keeping us in order :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I was very impressed by Freedy "parrot face" :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Make that freddy


----------



## tokkalosh

You mean the pic I found stickey 8) 
It was a Google image search.


----------



## moblee

Have we got our old mate Stickey back occasionally  


Rodney gone.
Anyone heard these rumours about marc & his girlfriend. :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Stop doing that Phil :evil: 


Regarding the wheel tappers and shunters club - my grandmother did mention it once :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Your grandmother 8O :lol: 

Stop doing what :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

You post a reply - I get an email notification - then you delete from the forum 8O


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> You post a reply - I get an email notification - then you delete from the forum 8O


Oh you got yours set up that way,I didn't KNOW 

Nothing important,Just pictures of me in a suit 8O  :lol: :lol: 
Only joking :!:


----------



## C7KEN

I have a house (And a MH) in Spain. I also have a house in England but am over here all the time because its a good place to live and the sun usually shines. Next year I may go and tour other parts of the world namely The far east and Australia for around three months. I need to do it now while I still have an adventurous spirit.


----------



## moblee

House & m/home in spain & a house in England too.
You've done well for yourselves c7ken,whats your secret to success. :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you never loose your adventurous spirit c7ken 8)


----------



## moblee

nite,nite c7ken,tricia catch up with you tommorrow  


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Me first and last and best 8)   :lol:


----------



## C7KEN

There are many people with two homes . Its safe to say though that it all came from hard work. These days I am busy helping my son to expand his business in Spain so that keeps me from getting bored. This forum is fantastic is it not. Tomorrow I will go and visit another member Camperian in Marjal campsite as I am going to be passing by returning from La Marina with my son.  How many other members have you actually met face to face? I have been to two meets. One at Hill end farm the other at Shepton Mallet so have meet quite a few at each event including Jaquie (Lady J) Stewart (Artona) Dave (656) Motorhome Simpson, Tramp, Grommit, The Snails, and a good dozen others. I have not yet met Mandy & Dave, Rapide,Scotjimlad, Ray (Detourer) but I think I may meet them at some time as they all travel on the continent and in Ray's case Morocco where I will have to visit with him


----------



## moblee

Good evening  

Hard work,I thought you'd say that C7ken :lol: 
I've met about 10/12 members at p'boro motorhome show.

What's the weather like in spain today :?: 

phil


----------



## Velvettones

evening all - don't think i'm going to let you and trish take all the glory phil, although just skim reading the last few pages and not making much sense :? 

Mark - still on top


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad to see your posting Mark, you needn't worry though, we are used to glory :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

evening all - don't think i'm going to let you and trish take all the glory phil, although just skim reading the last few pages and not making much sense :?

Mark - still on top

Hello mark, Did you go away :?:

*MOBLEE*-still on TOP

Hello Tricia


----------



## Velvettones

yes - and you asked where i was going...

didn't know at the time so couldn't answer - the plan was north yorkshire somewhere but due to time and the fact that it was nearly dark outside we went some 20 miles west of our house towards the derbyshire dales :wink: 

lovely relaxing weekend


----------



## moblee

> lovely relaxing weekend


What's one of those :?: 
Glad you enjoyed yourselves

phil


----------



## C7KEN

The weather here today was sunny. It has not been like that the last 3 days though. Cold and sometimes wet. However I dont mind as it doesn't last for long. There is a red sky tonight so tomorrow should be OK. The weather forecast does say 17deg and down to 7 overnight  When you live here a little cold or wet is no problem but for those who come over for a short break its not so good. Its amazing how many Brits don't realise it gets cold here in winter


----------



## moblee

Rain :!: I thought the rain in Spain fell mainly on the plain :lol: :lol: 


27 degree's in Cambridge TODAY,I'm running low on sunblock :roll: :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

8O 27 degrees 8O 
Where were you, a sauna 8)


----------



## moblee

> 8O 27 degrees 8O
> Where were you, a sauna


Yes Tricia I waited in there for YOU so long I came out all 
wrinkled like a prune. :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooops, hope you are better now 'prune features' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> "tokkalosh"]Oooops, hope you are better now 'prune features' :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :evil: If you weren't a 12 hour round trip away,someone would get
a smacked botty :!: :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Kinky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening ALL  

27 days till christmas :!: Where do the days GO :!: 

PHIL XX :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

blimey phil - flirting a bit hard aren't we, think i'll have to go and console Jan 8) 

Mark


----------



## moblee

> blimey phil - flirting a bit hard aren't we, think i'll have to go and console Jan 8)


Flirting :!: FLIRTING :!: 

Mark,If you're referring to my remarks to a certain young lady
from wales,it's harmless i'm just playing with her   
:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Excuse me guys ..... what's flirting mean :? 



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,
can't say anymore one of the monitors is watching *me*









phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Aw moblee, don't worry about them, they are perfectly harmless ......
............ just like us really :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ok Tricia :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

ok - i'll let you off, you can have Jan back


----------



## tokkalosh

Wow Phil, what a smackeroo there, I've only just finishing reeling


----------



## moblee

Thanks Mark,for letting us off :!: :lol:

Smackeroo tricia :?: Too much i'm a celeb i think :roll:

Moblee _simply the best_


----------



## tokkalosh

Been fiddling on 'Facebook' so lost track of time :roll: 

That's me done for the night now ..... sweet dreams all :wink:


----------



## moblee

Bad day today :evil:

:arrow:









phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Bummer, I though I was going to be the winner here  

Poor moblee, get Jan to give you a good cuddle and massage, you'll sure feel better then :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Bummer, I though I was going to be the winner here
> 
> Poor moblee, get Jan to give you a good cuddle and massage, you'll sure feel better then :wink:


Is there a 24 hour record in place or something :?:










Why does it always rain on me


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Why does it always rain on me


 'Cos you lied when you were seventeen 8O

Not a clue about longest time on top, just thought if would be good if you let me be the best ...... FOR EVER


----------



## moblee

> Not a clue about longest time on top, just thought if would be good if you let me be the best ...... FOR EVER


You are   :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

think i hold the longest time - well over 24 hours 

Mark


----------



## moblee

Not the longest time this time :lol: 


My prediction with the last four;

Janice


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all

Yes moblee, I have an awful feeling the public may want 'her' to win :roll: 
Personally, out of the four that are left I would you for 'the big man' :wink:

Do you vote at all Phil ?


----------



## moblee

> Do you vote at all Phil ?


No Tricia,I don't
I'm going to as soon as i'm Eighteen though :!:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you'll have a party 8)


----------



## moblee

Yep  we'll celebrate your 21st at the same time :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Quote moblee ..... your 21st 


 That was last week - didn't you get the invite


----------



## moblee

No i didn't

That's one less on my Christmas card list. :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

How many left on your list then Phil :? 


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> How many left on your list then Phil :?


Not many  
Jan's gets Loads from all the children at her
school,i'll just *add* my name :lol: :lol:

Phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Quality not quantity Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Quality not quantity Phil :wink:


Well yes,but erm,err if,but then again,err :?: :roll: :lol:

Oh Bugger :!: 

_phil_


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, got you speechless there :lol: :lol: 

'She' is in the top two aaargh


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia speechless
You & me are the top two on this post as WELL :!: 
I'll keep carrying it on though :wink: 

philXX :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

cor where have all the posters gone - 13 pages now and only really the three of us in it (and i'm not on much at the mo)

where is everybody?

Mark


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, have no fear, Babs is here. :roll: It's been a very busy week child minding, hopefully it will be easier next week. (I doubt it) Went to my granddaughters Christmas show last night, considering it was performed by school children, it was excellent.


----------



## moblee

Oh, The weather outside is frightful and the fire is so delightful
& since with no place to go, 
let it snow,let it snow,let it snow 










MOBLEEDrool,drool :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Oh, The weather outside is frightful and the fire is so delightful
> & since with no place to go,
> let it snow,let it snow,let it snow


A brilliant idea Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,I hope your cup of happiness is overflowing.




phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Hello Tricia,I hope your cup of happiness is overflowing.


All over the floor :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*OH MAN :lol: :lol:

Hope biggins gets it though

PHIL*


----------



## tokkalosh

In the jungle
The mighty jungle
The model's traumatised
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O meoww :!: (catty noise) :lol: 
What will we chat about when its finished :lol:


phil 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Biggins is best
Biggins is KING

Wahey   :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yep,showed he had the balls (kangeroo) to do it :lol: :lol: 

Well done chris

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> What will we chat about when its finished :lol: 8)


Nothing too serious I hope :lol:


----------



## moblee

No nothing too serious Tricia :!: 
You & me perhaps :wink: :lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

I am off to the Sailing Club, see if the racing is on this morning and also if there is any damage to the Christmas Market stalls on the harbour as we had gale force winds last night.

Have a good day


----------



## moblee

Just checked my lottery ticket got 4 numbers  why, oh why
didn't i also pick 24 & 39 getting a measly £50 odd quid when
two more numbers i would of had a share in £7.5 million  
Still mustn't be selfish good luck to the winner :evil: :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Indeed Phil, why oh why 
If only, if only, if only.
:roll: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Velvettones said:


> cor where have all the posters gone - 13 pages now and only really the three of us in it Mark


They are just waiting in the wings ready to pounce and be the best ever member, not that I would do anything like that of course 8)

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Rob, 
Good to see you are keeping an eye on your post :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Hi Rob,
> Good to see you are keeping an eye on your post :lol:


Hi Tricia,

just enjoying myself reading some light hearted banter, it's safer down here sometimes :lol:

Don't tell the other mods I skiving down here will you 8)

Hope you are well and the weather hasn't blown your roof off, wild here in the east of Wales, I blame all you west Waleins for eating too much curry last night :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

Its MOBLEE

phil


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

So it is 8) 

MHS...Rob


----------



## artona

Hi

Who's in then :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for tip off Tokks (not really) lol

stew


----------



## moblee

Crickey,More mods on here than on Brighton seafront on a Bank
holiday :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chestnuts roasting on a open fire,
Jack frost nibbling at your nose.....

22 days and counting


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad to see we are providing some light relief for the Mods :roll: 

Hi Rob, no probs here although the Christmas market on the harbour had a few problems, as you can imagine.

Stew, are you allowed in here 8O 

Moblee, it's not you  

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening Tricia,Hows Bangor Tonight :lol: :lol: 


Tricia,It could be you


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Flippin gate crashing mods :twisted: ... this place was my little haven away from them  

Moblee [email protected] Brighton seafront :lol: 

Tricia, "Christmas market on the harbour " I bet they had problems 8O I wish I knew that was going on, I would have come down to have a - look see -  

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Rock on Rob :lol: :lol: 

Market was spoilt by the weather - on Saturday it suffered wind, rain, hail, thunder, lightning and a spot of sun as well :roll: 
Today wasn't much better, windy and wet - oh well, it is December.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Tricia,It could be you


Oh my G.., oh my G.., oh my G..

:lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

well usually on Sundays I'm out on my motorbike (I'm biker but please don't tell those mods, they are a scary bunch  )

Shame about the market, but as you say it is December. Trouble is, it might look daft having a Christmas market in August when the weather is fine :lol: (well supposedly)

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

OH MAN :!: 

Tricia







Hope you've
had a great weekend,& haven't suffered with the wind too much  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good weekend thanks Phil.

Just had some peas, but they aren't as bad ... are they :?

How's it _bean_ with you 

Rob, that's why I said "Rock on Rob" :roll: (Posts were fast and furious at the time )


----------



## moblee

Fine weekend tricia,more christmas shopping...bought & put
up xmas tree today  

Come close to winning lottery as you know & now i'm talking
to you...Ahh dreamy :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep spending the money Phil, someone should :roll: 

Like the new chuckling hound - any particular relevance?


----------



## moblee

Its mutley off of wacky races,probably change it for something festive very soon....





phil


----------



## tokkalosh

_Into each life some rain must fall,
Some days must be dark and dreary._

Hmm, that sounds like the UK's winter :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Into each life some rain must fall,
> Some days must be dark and dreary
> Hmm, that sounds like the UK's winter


Keep smiling     

phil

nice avatar tricia,but you need to get some sun :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

My avatar is supposed to be animated  but he's immobile  

EDIT Have sussed out that my image re-sizer is knocking out the frames, leaving me with just one - I'm working on it :roll:


EDIT2
Wahey, got it. who's a clever girl then
8)


----------



## moblee

> Wahey, got it. who's a clever girl then


 You are Swoon,swoon   :lol: :twisted:

_MOBLEE_


----------



## tokkalosh

Night moblee :wink:


----------



## moblee

Night Tokkalosh


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.

Another December day .. keep smiling


----------



## moblee

Afternoon all.

Another December afternoon....keep smiling


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all

Another December evening ....keep smiling  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

HUMMPPTTHH :!:

You took the words right out of my mouth,
oh it must of been while you were kissing me
You took the words right out of my mouth........ :lol:

Phil.


----------



## tokkalosh

:crazyeyes:

Down boy hysassult:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Greetings Tricia,I hopeth you're cuppeth overfloweth with
happiness again today :!: 




Just you & me again tonight :?: :-({|=


----------



## tokkalosh

To be perfectly honest phil, I am trying very hard not to let my cup overflow.
You see, the problem being that, whilst the fullness of the brew in the cup is most welcome, the overflowing part causes some problems around the abode, whilst on the journey from the point of making to the point of drinking. 
Drips and splashes between the aforementioned two places can cause excessive slippiness on the mimic timber flooring thus causing ones appendage to tilt from vertical to horizontal, rapidly, so the fullness of ones cup at the onset is actually irrelevant as it is now all over the floor.

The moral of this drivel is ..... don't drip !!

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Tricia 8O I see,in that case i hope your cup does'nt overflow
I would hate to think that my wishes caused you to fall on your
A$*E :!: :lol: 

PHIL


----------



## tokkalosh

No problem Phil, wishes were much appreciated :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to tomorrow, high temperatures predicted  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
oh botherations, that was an Australian weather forecast :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Looking forward to tomorrow, high temperatures predicted  
oh botherations, that was an Australian weather forecast .


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was looking forward to making a snowman,*Heavy* snow
> predicted.
> .
> .
> .
> Oh botherations,that was the Russian weather forecast :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope your cup's not overflowing Tricia,don't want any bruised butts.
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

evening all - just time for a quick stint on top methinks...


----------



## tokkalosh

That'll do for you Velvettones :lol: 

We will not let this topic die :roll: 
It is a good place for idle chit chat ..... blah de blah de blah de blah :lol:


----------



## moblee

> We will not let this topic die :roll:
> It is a good place for idle chit chat ..... blah de blah de blah de blah


Totally agree with you _Tokka_ :lol:

*phil*


----------



## tokkalosh

What a windy world we live in :lol: :lol:

_Don't you cut timber on a windy day stay out of wood better listen what I say
Winds and top flowers go either way don't you cut timber on a windy day
Don't you cut timber on a windy day..._
Sonny James


----------



## moblee

I'm a lumberjack & i'm ok,I sleep all night & i w..k all day (work) :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hopefully the wind will stop soon and you can get back to work then moblee :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  Is it windy in wales :?: 

Nothing happening in Cambridge


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Really windy here Phil and worse forecast.

Still, musn't grumble, still have a roof over my head, food in my belly and of course my wonderful motorhome.


----------



## moblee

8O *OH DEAR*

Still as you say,least you've got a roof over your motorhome,
food in you're head & a wonderful belly :roll: :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

You do put a wonderful twist on things Phil :? 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> You do put a wonderful twist on things Phil :?


   ssSH, Don't tell *Everyone* :wink: :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Too late, your secret is out 

Well, I fear tomorrow may bring high winds again, but who cares, it is another day, with things to do.

A quote - _If you don't put much into each day then I'm afraid you won't get much out_ ------ How true.

Have a full weekend :wink:


----------



## moblee

Have a full ,safe & exciting weekend tricia  
Guess what i'm doing :?: :?:

*MORE* christmas shopping  :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all ... and what a morning :roll: 
Driving rain and high speed wind - out with the waterproofs me thinks and no Christmas shopping :wink: 
Off down the Sailing Club to put up the festive decorations - such excitement :? 

Stay safe


----------



## moblee

> no Christmas shopping :wink:
> Off down the Sailing Club to put up the festive decorations - such excitement :?


Bah Humbug :!:

Bet you've done it before  :arrow: The decorations i mean. :lol: 
Get Holly or Carol singers to give you a hand. :lol: :lol: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Back now 8) 

Holly and Carol could not make it  but there were plenty there which meant I could get on with other things  

There is a Christmas lunch there tomorrow and I have been roped in to help :roll: Fortunately I am only there as back-up for the chef & assistant as I am more an 'outdoor helper'.

Good day shopping Phil


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia ,
Shopping wasn't too bad,we went to bury st edmunds,good
selection of shops & a big market.
We went really early, nice & quiet to start with,but then very busy :!: 

I'm surprised Holly & carol didn't show up,what about IVY :?: :lol: :lol: 



phil


----------



## tokkalosh

You two are very good for the economy  

It obviously was not raining as much there as it was here :?


----------



## moblee

Yes VERY good  :lol:

No not much rain it was all dumped in wales :lol: 
Not much left by the time it got here. :wink:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> it was all dumped in wales


Glad to be of service :roll:

:lol:


----------



## moblee

You're *so* Funny :roll: :roll: :lol:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> You're so Funny


 :roll: I wasn't laughing :roll: I got wet :roll: Humph :roll:

:lol:


----------



## moblee

The sun shines only on the Righteous,you must be
a naughty girl :twisted:

Anyway you're bound to get wet,lots of LEEKS in wales


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, mostly this week, it's been raining & high winds, yesterday was icey cold. I had to do a lot of childminding of both grandsons this week. Thursday was Harry's second birthday, there was a party for him yesterday. I'm not sure who enjoyed it more, the kids or the adults. :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

going xmas shopping - so whilst i'm out i'll just sit up here 

hi everyone


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, you are a busy Gran aren't you   

Toni and Mark, another boost for the economy then :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi everyone,moblee's here
Another boost for this post :wink: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been sunny today, and not too cold, at least it's not been raining.

Hi Tricia, At the moment I have ben kept busy minding 3 grandchildren, while their parents have been out, it's been fun though.


----------



## moblee

8O Nice & quiet tonight.


----------



## crazylady

Good night folks, sleep soundly in your beds. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

A frosty start to the day (weatherwise, not me  )
Sun coming through so hopefully a chilly but pleasant day  

Have a good day everybody :wink:


----------



## moblee

> A frosty start to the day (weatherwise, not me  )


I won't argue,I don't want frostbite :wink: :lol:

Very quiet on here,think i'll have a snooze :sleeping: :sleeping:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Wakey wakey

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

ooH You minx (whatever that means) :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hillman I believe 8) 


As you were posting your reply I was editing my post :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Smarty pants

Nice to hear from you. 

nite,nite


----------



## tokkalosh

Night, night Phil, sweet dreams


----------



## moblee

> Night, night Phil, sweet dreams


Sweet dreams :roll: I dreamt about being chased around wales
by a *minx* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, it was you was it 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Excellent pic of your minnie  ,Is it Another one of you doing the rounds :wink: :lol: :lol: 


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, it's a while since I've been a little minx, best go out this weekend I think, before I get out of practice 8) 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Here's another *minx*,although i prefer you're version


----------



## tokkalosh

You've deleted a post again moblee :? 

They made some great vehicles in those days 8) 
Those chrome bumpers - brill


----------



## moblee

> You've deleted a post again moblee :?


 8O Sorry *matron*
Sorry Tricia but it was rude,vulgar,obscene,too forward of me &
totally unacceptable on a family forum :lol: :lol:.

Only joking,I can't even remember what it was now. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Night, night all, hope tomorrow brings good things to everyone


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's another bright sunny day here, as it's been all week. The sun might be out, but it's really cold. This morning at 7:30, when I was going shopping, it was minus 4 degrees.
I really must start my Christmas shopping soon. :roll:  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> This morning at 7:30, when I was going shopping, it was minus 4 degrees.


Sounds like an excellent reason to stay indoors Babs :lol:

I have just come back from Saundersfoot Harbour, it is great down there, despite a very cold wind, crisp and dry.


----------



## moblee

Good Evening  

All this frost & no snow  
minus 3 degrees,can't find my record,.. oh when will i see it again :!: 
:lol: :lol: 

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey Phil, you must be getting tired, lonely and bored up there :grab: 
so down you get

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tired no,bored & lonely yes.
This thread needs a dose of vitamins at the moment  



phil


----------



## tokkalosh

:idea:


----------



## moblee

Dear Tokkalosh


Cocoa & brownies :?: 

I don't understand.

signed 
Confused of cambridge.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thought the smell of all that chocolate might tempt others to join us ... another hair brained scheme gone wrong  



:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh i see :lol: 

I'd would of thought the lure of talking to you would've had
them swarming on here. :wink:  


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Nah, frighten them all off I do .........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or is it you 
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good point Tricia :!: 

Anyway i'll try & keep it limping along.


phil


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll keep limping with you Phil


----------



## moblee

:idea: Viagra shot might stop it limping :lol: 

Your up late tonight tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Been playing games  




















on the computer :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Your quick to reply tonight :wink: 

I've been watching RV runaway vacation with robin williams in it
pretty good.
Have you seen it :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, I have the DVD in the motorhome, it is a great film.

Still playing ... hangman at the moment :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O Still playing with what :?: well hung men :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sussed  


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OH you can read small then :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Grabbed my magnifying glass, the things I see I need it quite often 8O 


:lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Grabbed my magnifying glass, the things I see I need it quite often 8O
> 
> Tricia 8O, I suppose i better go now,Harbour tomorrow :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil.

Yes, Sailing Club for a couple of hours then will pop off somewhere for a change of scene.

Sweet dreams


----------



## moblee

> Yes, Sailing Club for a couple of hours then will pop off somewhere for a change of scene.


East anglia's quiet nice :wink:

sweet dreams too


----------



## tokkalosh

Bit too far for a 'pop'  
Probably just 'pop' further west for a few miles.

Please do not reply to this now, I want top spot or I'll have a paddy :roll:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

ok :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, less than five hours sleep for you Phil, how on earth do you manage that


----------



## moblee

It wasn't through choice Tricia :!: 
Awoken by my sisters kids on the phone at 3:55am saying mummy's
gone to hospital with stomach pains :roll: .
Had her kids ever since :!:

It's just something she's ate
Now i'm exhausted & we still have her darling children with us. :twisted: 
I think i'll get them BRATT dolls for xmas :lol: :lol: 


phil(loving father & family man) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Christmas came early for you then Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

hmm :twisted:Tricia

Hows *your* day been :?: Did you go further west :?:

phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Had a good day Phil but was lazy, stayed in Saundersfoot watching the sea etc.
Good job we are not allowed to overnight on the Harbour Car Park, I'd be living there :wink:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Saundersfoot :?: Is that off the mouth of the Avon :?: :roll: 
Just a guess.


Lazy thing :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Saundersfoot :?: Is that off the mouth of the Avon :?:


 :roll: it is nearer Ilfracombe :roll:

:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah Phil, thou disbeliever  

The thing about living here is that, although it is approx 65 miles to Cardiff and 100 miles to Bristol, Tiverton in Devon is only approx 76 miles away :!:


----------



## moblee

I believe you Tricia but you need a boat to cross the bristol channel :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Or that amphibious Motorhome I have seen previously on this site  

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Anyway Tokki baby :lol: :lol:  

How are things in wales :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well now my little mobeleeee

'Tis fine here in Wales, I've been to the pub and also done some Christmas shopping  

Are you Niece and nephew free now?? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia they are both gone but with a bitter ending :!: 

Been to the pub,pole-dancing :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Yes Tricia they are both gone but with a bitter ending :!:


What was that then :?:

Pole dancing ...... as if I would  :roll: :wink:


----------



## moblee

PM sent,Bit long


----------



## tokkalosh

Replied :wink:


----------



## moblee

Did you receive a reply to your reply,i'm not sure if i sent it or not :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Reply to reply received thanks Phil.

Families eh. who'd have 'em. :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Families eh. who'd have 'em. :roll


Will you see your lads at Christmas :?: Not being nosey,just caring


----------



## tokkalosh

My youngest (21) is coming home this weekend until just before the New Year.
The eldest and his partner are also arriving at the weekend but will go back home for Christmas with Tracy's family and their mates.

I'm really looking forward to having the boys home for a few days but other than that I will be glad when it is New Year


----------



## moblee

Good,The elderly shouldn't be on their own at Christmas :wink: :lol: 


phil :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Good,The elderly shouldn't be on their own at Christmas :wink: :lol: phil :lol:


Chance would be a fine thing :roll:

Would have gone away in the Motorhome if it wasn't for my Mum who is in Tenby, never mind, maybe next year.


----------



## moblee

Tricia 8O 

I know i've told you about my sister being a pain in the A**E,but
you're own kids,shame on you :wink:  


Is Tenby neat Ilfracombe :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, you misunderstand, I would have visited the boys, wouldn't miss seeing them for the world.

_"Is Tenby near Ilfracombe"_
You're getting the hang of it now. :lol:

How old are your family? Can't remember, sorry


----------



## moblee

Sorry Tricia misunderstood your delight on being on your own :!: 

My family

Emma 22
simon 17
twingirls 11 
charlotte 7
& daniel nearly 10

I've been busy :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey Phil, yes, you have been busy, my sympathy goes to Jan  

Do they Motorhome with you :?:


----------



## moblee

Not all of them anymore tricia,just the smaller ones.

Jan does work hard but she's got it down to a fine art now.

God made man,then he made Moblee :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> God made man,then he made Moblee :wink: :lol:


Hope he broke the mould after :lol: :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist that :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Hope he broke the mould after :lol: :lol:
> Sorry, couldn't resist that


 :evil: Its the season of goodwill to *all* men Tricia,
not just taffy's :lol: :lol:

..........................................................

I'm going for a shave now see you soon


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodwill
Goodwill
Goodwill
Goodwill

Is that enough for now Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:

All nice and smooth now eh :wink:


----------



## moblee

:wink: 
Yes all nice & smooth now.
Only you & me Again Tricia (not that i'm complaining) 


I have learned to talk to those i like is enough


----------



## tokkalosh

Like the twist on my signature  

Always a pleasure chatting to you Phil.

I'm off to the 'land of nod' now - night night


----------



## moblee

Think i'll join you :lol: :lol: 

nite,nite


----------



## crazylady

Good evening to the Tricia & Phil hotline. :lol:  :lol:  You two seem to have thus thread to yourselves, you're like a double act. I've still been minding grandchildren, hopefully tomorrow will be the last, till the new year. I love 'em, but I need a rest now.


----------



## moblee

> Good evening to the Tricia & Phil hotline. :lol:  :lol:  You two seem to have thus thread to yourselves, you're like a double act. I've still been minding grandchildren, hopefully tomorrow will be the last, till the new year. I love 'em, but I need a rest now.


Yes crazylady only seems to be me & Tricia nowadays good job
we get on :lol: 
You should visit more often (if you want,of course)

phil


----------



## crazylady

Hi Phil, I will try & get on more, it should be easier when I have a break from minding the little ones.


----------



## moblee

Hello babs,I take it the little ones are pre-school..

As for tricia we were chatting regular,but this is the 2nd night she's not been on


----------



## tokkalosh

Here I am, cooee, I'm here :lol: 

I am in Cardiff - at the campsite now - been with my mate all day and out with her again tomorrow. She is staying at her daughters in Cardiff, having just moved back from a couple of years in France. 

Just warming the Motorhome up now.

Am using my tMobile phone for connection with my laptop and knew I just had to let you know where I am.


----------



## moblee

oo la la :lol: 

Cardiff :?: Just outside Ilfracombe :lol: :lol: 

Take care Tricia,safe driving


----------



## tokkalosh

Silly boy :roll: 

Nearer to Taunton than Ilfracombe :wink: 


:lol:


----------



## moblee

silly boy :?: :evil: 8O :lol:

nite,nite Triciax


----------



## tokkalosh

If i ever meet you i\'m going to \"***%\" or i might even **&*&^*or possibly even **%**> :wink: :lol: :lol:

I heard that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just back from Card if f 8)

It was really cold last night and looks like another cold one back at home - thanks goodness for bricks & mortar insulation


----------



## moblee

8O HOW :?:

I deleted that post Tricia :!: 
Its wrong for *you* to keep digging up the past,i've changed :!:

I was only playingi'm not dangerous

Left the Taunton area & back near Ilfracombe then :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> 8O HOW :?: I deleted that post Tricia :!:
> Its wrong for *you* to keep digging up the past,i've changed :!:


Ah, the wonders of email notifications :lol:

Don't worry, History was never a strong subject of mine :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Glad your home safe

Still on your own,or have the master Tokkalosh'es arrived :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No Master's for me yet, won't be long before the first one appears though.

Have you and Jan bought all your pressents now?


----------



## moblee

No She's gone into overdrive :!: 
Just got back,*nearly* done now :!:

Did you get your lingerie :?: I sent it to Tokkalosh's house,wales :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> [Did you get your lingerie :?: I sent it to Tokkalosh's house,wales :lol: :lol:


I'm waiting for Santa :roll:


----------



## moblee

:twisted: :lol: :lol:

You'll have to tell your lad at waterbeach,that you regularly talk
to a man from Cambridge.
don't tell him how handsome i am though He might worry.
:wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just stopping by to knock you off the perch Phil :lol: :lol: 

Weekend great so far.  
Son & girlfriend have just got engaged so an extra celebration.  

Talk soon.


----------



## moblee

Back on my perch now :wink:

ccasion7: Congratulations to your son & his young lady :love4:

*Merry christmas*


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheers Phil


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia 

Just got back from *MORE* Christmas shopping :twisted:

Losing loads of pounds,but not from the right places :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Economy in Cambridge area is way up then Phil, keep up the good work :lol: 

Lazy day today, last minute shopping tomorrow, only odds and ends to get now though.

Roll on January :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,
How's your full house :?: Happy i hope


----------



## tokkalosh

Had a fab couple of day with the eldest and his fiancee.  
They have gone back home now, to spend Christmas with her family  
Youngest due to arrive later today - if events don't put the mockers on it, he keeps getting waylaid :roll:

Have you and Jan got all the kids home for Christmas Phil?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

Glad you had a great time with your eldest & fiancee
Your youngest's from waterbeach,right :?: 
Do they get a train pass :?: 
I could have give him a lift :lol: 

My children are all still at home Tricia.

Take care, hope your lad makes it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil. :wink: 

No, wrong way around, eldest at Waterbeach, youngest at Uni in London.  

Just had a phone call, he is on his way and arriving in Tenby approx 6.15 so I am set for a good evening with him  

You will no doubt have a hectic but fabulous day tomorrow with all the family around you -- enjoy.  

Happy Christmas wishes to you and Jan


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the christmas wishes,gratefully received.
Jan just said Happy Christmas Tokkalosh 

Yes it will be a hectic but fabulous day,I *Always* want a 
sleep after dinner & a few drinks about 4ish,she doesn't like that
& moans at me  .

But i say just going to charge my batteries for later,otherwise I
might get really tired around 8 ish & spoil it :lol: 
Naughty moblee :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy

Having never posted on this thread before, (hangs head in shame) thought christmas day was a good day to start. 

Happy Christmas all and I hope you all get what you wished for!!

Mandy


----------



## tokkalosh

Meal over, lounging time now  

Hope everyone having a super time 8) 

Greetings


----------



## moblee

:lol: 
Excellent :!: 

Hope your having a great time


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, that's it, family gone.

Super day had by all - just an oven to clean now :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah poor Tricia.

Soon over isn't it 


Keep smiling


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a good Boxing Day everyone :wink:


----------



## moblee

And the same to you :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Boxing Day*

The scene at Tenby today 

Raft race, just before the swim, also canoes and three longboats in the background, one of which my son is coxing


----------



## moblee

Brrr With all those coats on it looked cold :!: 
Do you participate in the annual swim Tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Strictly a spectator me Phil :lol: 

What have you all been up to ?


----------



## moblee

You've burst my Dreams I was picture'ing you in a two piece :wink: :lol: 




Not much


----------



## 93716

*Dont Post For 15 mins*

please dont post for 15 minutes then i have had my fame accordng to Andy Wharhole


----------



## 94055

---...---


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi JoeD,
Hi SandJ,
Hi Phil,

Is everybody happy 8)


----------



## moblee

> Is everybody happy


Not really  But thats my problem 

Hello joed nice avatar :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor moblee  

I'm off to Enfield some time today, party there Sunday evening. Not sure where I will stay, having trouble finding a campsite open at this time of year - oh well, wildcamping coming up  

Chin up, take care :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,Lots of things happening,one of which has resulted
in me not speaking to my teenage son (He has girl trouble) :lol: 
Which is making him argue'mentive with mum & dad. :evil: 

Goodluck travelling to Enfield :!:


----------



## DABurleigh

Tricia,









(Check it is current and space available)

Multimap

Googlemap

Happy New Year,

Dave


----------



## moblee

Long journey Tricia 

Take it easy :wink:


----------



## Velvettones

i don't know - i go away and everyone decides to give phil a few unchallenged days on top - happy new year everyone nice to see a few new (and old) faces appearing on this post over xmas

Mark


----------



## moblee

Hello mark & toni  

Hows your Wii :?: Do you need a specimen bottle :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Hi de hi!*

Hello, hello, hello 

Very cold here in London area.
First night at a site tonight, Lee Valley Regional Park.
Been wild camping up to now.

Guess what :arrow:


----------



## tokkalosh

Dave, thanks very much for that info, have made a note of it and will check it out. Booked two nights on Lee Valley so will see where I go from here. 
Happy New Year


----------



## moblee

Hello,Hello,Hello.

Hope you are well  
You look safe judge'ing by the site gates :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Tricia,

Clearly my 45 mins after your last post wasn't quick enough 

The first place I looked was Lee Valley, but they were shut until today:
http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/content/cms/where_to_stay/camping_edmonton/camping_edmonton.aspx

Stay wrapped up; it's cold tonight.

Dave


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Dave, I packed the laptop away for the trip - sorry   
Lee Valley, that was my first choice but they needed their celebrations :roll: 
Never mind, I'm here now - 4 degrees outside but lovely and cosy inside.


Phil, Very secure, trouble was I wanted to leave and it wasn't a site, it was a sports ground :lol: 
Did you know London police force has a 'Park Police' section


----------



## moblee

> Phil, Very secure, trouble was I wanted to leave and it wasn't a site, it was a sports ground :lol:
> Did you know London police force has a 'Park Police' section


Tricalosh :lol: 
As long as you're safe :!: 
Lea valley :?: Welwyn garden city way :wink:

Or am i "confused of cambridge" :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Or am i "confused of cambridge" :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow tomorrow day   :lol:


----------



## moblee

:? :?

*nice* Avatar :wink:

Snow,so they say


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok ..... I'm back ...... down you go :roll:   :lol:


----------



## moblee

ok...I'm glad your back...but...down you go :twisted: :evil:   :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

See you haven't enlisted any more 'chatters' to this topic while I've been away :roll: 

Are things any rosier for you with the new year?


----------



## Velvettones

tokkalosh - there are loads of us on here 

Mark


----------



## moblee

Morning Tricia  (Bit sqeamish)

No more chatters attracted to this light-hearted thread...

My problems have not really improved,still not talking to my son :roll:

We also have a problem with a rat under our
garden shed which has attacked & killed one of our rabbits :!:

We keep putting poison down which it eats but keeps coming back for 
*more* :!:

Once we've got it i'm going to lay a concrete floor.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Mark,
Good of you to drop by 8) 

Phil and I do need some chaperones to keep an eye on us, wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong idea - what with him being a married man and me a single gal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Phil and I do need some chaperones to keep an eye on us, wouldn't want anyone getting the wrong idea - what with him being a married man and me a single gal :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :roll: And a 650 mile round trip helps as well. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You been checking my speedo then Phil :? 8O 
Just over 700 miles altogether but a great trip.  

Looking forward to my next trip now  

So, you like Doris Day :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Doris day :love10: Yeah nice in her hey DAY :lol:


Hello Trishalosh,How are you :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> We're discussing trading ours in & cutting our losses [/b]


What's the problem there ?!


----------



## moblee

> What's the problem there ?!


The motorhome its rotting away in the garden never used,I''
try & trade it for another one.


----------



## tokkalosh

So, would you use a different one or it it the family commitments that get in the way?


----------



## moblee

I would use another one definitely,i want to go to some rallies
but refuse to use our present one.

Family commitments :?: Schools & jan's work,I'm self-employed
so i work when i want or when i've got the work. :lol:


----------



## 103066

Morning all, and Happy New Year...not been on here for a wee while so thought I would pop up and say hello!


----------



## tokkalosh

Why do you refuse to use your Kontiki?
What type of motorhome do you want then?
Come on, tell me more :lol:


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia,calm down 8O 

You took part in my post "Best way to upgrade" :evil: 
Look it UP :twisted: :lol: 

Ideally a Autotrail scout,ci carioca u-shaped lounge,or a newer
kontiki.

Don't want to give too much away,it might get spotted outside
saundersfoot sailing club while i'm inside on my 5th G&T.Hic. :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:shocked!: 

But you didn't really know what you wanted to do then, you um'd and ah'd :? 

Seems now that you know you do not want to use it so get it cleaned up and advertised ---- like NOW :roll: 

Ebay, AdTrader etc etc - go do it :wink:


----------



## moblee

Don't like G&T then 

Tricia :!: We are scouring the dealer websites everyday thank you 

Now stop giving me orders,I live *near* Waterbeach not
on the *Barracks* :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

phil - theres nothing wrong with the kontiki - 2 years ago i owned a 1983 ci eccles elan and it is still tonis favourite today (except possibly the 1969 transit conversion)

Mark


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh phooey phil :lol: 
Lager will do for me please.

Have you been do look at any at all?

Phil's looking for a younger model Mark :roll: or maybe Jan is :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Phil's looking for a younger model Mark :roll: or maybe Jan is :lol:


Ha Ha Tricialosh VERY funny,Look I'm laughing :arrow:









Hello Mark nice to hear from you


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, you can get up off the floor now :roll: 

Is it still the same choices you mentioned before?


----------



## moblee

OK trish :wink: I'm off the floor 8) 
Same choices as be for,Lovely pics of beaches on "was that you thread"


Nice to have mark & toni visit


----------



## Velvettones

hi guys, we never left - just too hectic around xmas to find time to post :wink: 

so for that 1 month of the year some1 else can b the best  

Mark


----------



## moblee

Toni & mark,
8O Have a rest, you poor things have nearly been top for nearly 24 hours :lol:

*MOBLEE* :evil: :twisted:   :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You can have a rest now Phil  

Maybe it's the pull of the Wii that keeps you two busy Mark :wink: 
What games have you got?

Another wet and windy day in Pembrokeshire :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Maybe it's the pull of the Wii that keeps you two busy Mark :wink:
> What games have you got?
> Another wet and windy day in Pembrokeshire :roll:


Beans again trish :?: :twisted: :lol:

How's your Wii mark,maybe you should take a sample to the doc's :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

No beans for me Phil but someone around here must be eating loads of them :roll: 

Any exciting news


----------



## moblee

No exciting news I'm afraid  

Jan's still looking for a newer model :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, well, well.

What a day, not a single comment on this thread and moblee getting all lonely I am sure :wink: 

Wish I could think of something witty to say :roll:


----------



## moblee

Wot no post :!: & i'm waiting for a cheque as well :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones

there is something you must do in such a large empty room

ECHO 
Echo 
Echo 
Echo 

I'M ON TOP
I'm on Top
I'm on Top
I'm on Top


----------



## moblee

Hello mark & toni,

Nice to have some company in this deserted out*post*

oh & I'm on top


----------



## Velvettones

you appear to be mistaken

Mark


----------



## moblee

> you appear to be mistaken


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You also appear to be mistaken,mark

moblee top :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Less mistakes please :roll: 

You are both wrong ... it is me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bump, Ooops my mistake  :lol: :lol:

I am sailing,I am sailing cross the waters, cross the sea :twisted: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

I think that is called rowing Phil :roll: 

Anyway, you're sunk now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Is that all you can say 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'ma sorry i do notta speek ada englees very well :lol:



Hope you are well Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah well, that explains all your previous posts then :roll: 

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.Sorry Phil, couldn't resist that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Trishalosh 8O

How would you like a red butt :twisted:

:arrow: At least I keep posting to keep the thread going :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooooh, you naughty boy  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Ooooh, you naughty boy  :lol: :lol:












:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing to see I see  

:rofl:


----------



## moblee

:magnifyglass: ottytrain2: enough of this ottytrain5: humour.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*Messing about with a dinghy*

Last Saturday we had good weather until late afternoon so I put the time to good use


----------



## 103345

Good use?? Getting your lovely wife to go and refill your reserve petrol can is not good use :wink: :wink: Glad to see us welshies are making good use of the coastline off season.
Regards
Annie


----------



## moblee

Nice pic tricia,looks like your planning a viking burial :!: 
(Not moblee's i hope) :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103345

Oohh maybe it was her handbag??? :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry kittle, I'm the one on the right 8) 

Very observant about the fuel canister - it has in fact had the end cut off and is used as a bailer - except for that day when I had it filled with soapy water, note the brush in my right hand.

The fella isn't mine either, just another club member whom I helped out.

A great day for being outside.


----------



## moblee

The one on the right :?: Reminded me of Doris day :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

*In my dreams*

Me or her?


----------



## moblee

*Re: In my dreams*



> Me or her?


You're both lovely  8)

Hope you are well :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks Phil ... you and yours alright?

Had a good day down the club today, even managed to do a bit of work on my motorhome - fitted new drain tap, window catch, checked oil & water. Much easier down there as I park on a slope at home.


----------



## moblee

Yeah my lot are fine thanks  

Gone quiet on here again.

You certainly like your club :!: Good for you


----------



## tokkalosh

Keeps me out of mischief 8)  

Love the piccie.


----------



## moblee

> Keeps me out of mischief 8)


Why are you banned from mischief :lol: :lol:

NITE,NITE :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Why are you banned from mischief


Ah, well, see, once upon a time there was this girl who liked to get into mischief when no-one was looking .................

Can't say more, it would only get moderated 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Ah, well, see, once upon a time there was this girl who liked to get into mischief when no-one was looking .................


 8O No comment :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh ye of little words 8) 



Night Night 
Sleep Tight
Don't let Jan bite 8O 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Don't let Jan bite 8O


Only occasionally  :lol:

Hello Tricia,
Hows sw wales today :?:

Have you been down the sailing club :?:

Where do you do your weekly shop,do you have a supermarket
where you live or do you have to travel to tenby :?:

Have you took anymore pics lately :?:

Where are you hoping to go motorhoming this year :?:

Can't think of anymore questions at the moment :lol:

oh ye of little words :twisted: :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

South West Wales is good today, some rain some sunshine.

Not at the Sailing club today although I did pop in and put a couple of notices in the window.

I usually go to the Coop supermarket that is about three miles away.
Could go to Somerfield in Tenby but there is only a multi storey car park there and I would loose my roof if I went in it  

No more pics taken the last couple of days.

Hope to take my Motorhome on jaunts around the UK this year.
My brother has just been offered a job in Italy for six months, on a campsite beside Lake Garda so I may well travel down there at some stage.

Today I went and picked up my repaired glasses, from Narbeth, about 7 miles away. They have recently put a height barrier on half the car park, the half I always use :evil:


How is the weather with you in Oxford :lol: :lol: 

Have you got lots of work on now?

What do you do when there is no work about?

Is your Motorhome parked at your house?

Where do you shop - is is far away?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,

Lake garda 8O That's along way from the valleee's.

Height barriers everwhere :evil: 

The weather in oxford is probably the same as in Cardiff :twisted: 

No work at present,although i'm working on that.

When i'm not working I try to do some housework,pay bills,
food shopping etc,etc.

My motorhome is parked in front of the house,we are trying to change it before newark & p'boro rallies.

I shop at Tesco's which is about a mile away,anything other than food
we go to bury st edmunds in suffolk.

Good luck to your brother :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gawd, I fell just like the weather is ...... dismal  

No sunshine today :roll: 


Doing sewing, washing and playing computer games ... if I had a dog I would take it out for a long walk :?


----------



## moblee

Cheer up Tricia :!: 

Oh no its starting to rain :!:  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll look on the bright side ......................


----------



## moblee

MorningTricia  .

Going to wellsbridge today (motorhome dealers) see if we can p/ex
& do a deal :?: 


nice to see your pooh :twisted: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon Phil

Did you go .... have you been ..... have you bought ?


----------



## moblee

Afternoon tricialosh,

Yes.yes & no.

Really wet,lots of spray,glad to be home.


----------



## tokkalosh

More info required 

Did anything take your fancy ....... in the Motorhome line that is :roll:

Did you discuss part exchanging yours?

What next?

Come on, spill the beans :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Did anything take your fancy ....... in the Motorhome line that is :roll:
> Did you discuss part exchanging yours?
> What next?
> Come on, spill the beans :lol: :lol:


 8O Phew So demanding :!: Are you like that with everything :wink: :lol:

A few tickled my fancy,A mclouis glen,compass drifter 460 with
u-shaped lounge,a rimor superbrig all 6 berth.

He said he'd take ours in p/ex (we went in the espace)
Need to speak to a finance company we use in the next couple of days.

Hows your day been Trishalosh :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nosey might be a better word :lol: :lol: 



Better than Christmas shopping hopefully  

Fingers crossed for finance then


----------



## moblee

> Nosey might be a better word :lol: :lol:
> Fingers crossed for finance then


Everything crossedx
 Nosey :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I've made it smaller 8O


----------



## moblee

Phew,What a relief :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry you had to wait so long to find out 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tease :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cute avatar - not sure what message it gives out about you though 8O

I am off out now, down the Sailing Club then to visit Mum so wil see you again this evening :wink:

Keep our post warm :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> so will see you again this evening :wink:


 :roll: Oh NO not *Again* I think i've got one of my headaches
coming on :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> :roll: Oh NO not *Again* I think i've got one of my headaches coming on :!: :lol: :lol:


Never mind, will put a cold compress over your eyes, that'll help 

Like the lion, my zodiac sign :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Like the lion, my zodiac sign :wink:


Mine too,born July 30 th 19**

Hope you had a GOOD day


----------



## tokkalosh

8O 8O 

July 30th

Really

30th July

Wow

Coincidence

7th month 30th day

Can't be

Nah

30th day 7th month

incredible


----------



## moblee

:roll: What are you saying Tricia :roll: 

Like your avatar


----------



## tokkalosh

My birthday is on 30th July 8O


----------



## TR5

What a coincidence...... mine isn't!


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, you are not among the elite crowd then :lol: :lol: 

Welcome to the maddest thread on MHF :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello TR5  


Tricia 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## TR5

Hi Tricia (or should I say moblee)

xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Go on Phil, you tell me your year and I will tell you mine - they can't surely be the same 8O 

Oh, hang on, pinnochio :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Now now TR5 don't get cheeky ......................... 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

> Oh, hang on, pinnochio :!:


Hang on pinnochio :twisted:

Its not polite to pin down a ladies age on a public forum :!:


----------



## TR5

Sorry! I presume you're not Tricia then?


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, very chivalrous of you Phil  

You can tell me your year though :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi TR5

I'm Tricia - he's Phil

Just made matching avatars, only a bit of fun though.

Who are you :?:


----------



## moblee

2200 congrats tricia.

Hello TR5 not many people on this post nowadays mostly me & Tricia
Your welcome its a public forum


----------



## TR5

Hi,

I'm michael.

Live in west Berkshire, have a holiday home in Dorset, have an Autocruise, first MH, bought June 2007, and enjoy my TR5 regularly in the summer.

There - you know all about me now!


----------



## tokkalosh

TR5 said:


> There - you know all about me now!


Hi Michael,

Good to hear from you 

How often do you get away?


----------



## TR5

Hi Tricia

We've been away about five times so far, including 2 weeks touring northern france, and a week in York.

The van has been back to the dealer's about six times for various problems - still one outstanding which MAY be cured on Wednesday, so not used as much as I would like. A heating problem, so not much fun being "left out in the cold"!

Not totally inoperable, but not working properly, so put's you off somewhat from using it, until all is ok.

We'll get there, though.


----------



## moblee

hI Micheal

We have only used our motorhome for 4 weeks since we've had it.
All in france though,brilliant place,cheap wine & cheapish diesel.


Tricia you can't beat a good Vintage :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, bit chilly at present not to have any heating .. brrr

Good luck for Wednesday then, do keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

I'm off to the land of nod -- night all


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite Tricia & TR5 catch you two tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## tokkalosh

Another week has started  

No rain ........ yet  

I am getting high on Hammerite :lol: but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do :roll: 

Hope everyone is having a good day


----------



## moblee

> I am getting high on Hammerite :lol: but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do :roll:


I hope you've finished your Hammerite before the rain moved
in from the west :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Was using Hammerite indoors 8O on parts of my bike.
Got my two coats done so that's part of it done.

Kept door wide open so was pretty fume free although the 'fresh' air was rather nippy :roll:

What you been up to today ?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia
8O Lookout your lioness has escaped :!: 
*july 30th* still amazed 8O

Scouring dealer websites today, as well as other things.

What is your avatar :?: Is it a star sign :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

See you have changed yours too :roll: 
Correct there Phil, star sign


----------



## moblee

LEO I bet i can guess your birthday :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Forgot to say 'Thank you' for noticing my 2000th post last night, so

'Thank you'


----------



## moblee

[/quote]'Thank you'


> Use the button sweetheart I'm been stuck on 22 for ages.....
> (pretty please


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: done :roll: 

The Cambridge Troop are off to Tristan Da Cunha (240km west of Cape Town)
The island is part of the british empire, basically the troop are being called in on an emergency to repair some bridges before the winter sets in at the end of march!!
The only way to get to the island is by boat so it will take them a month to get there then they will have a month to repair the damages and then they will have a month journey to return to the UK.

Sounds like an excellent experience.

No campsites there unfortunately :lol:


----------



## moblee

So you won't see your *Eldest* for at least 3 months  
Without prying does he get home much :?:

Bridge repairs :?: Is he in the engineers :?:

Off 22 :love4: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That will be a long 3 months  
I don't see him here very often now that he is engaged - it is such a long journey to make when he only gets occasional weekends off and his fiance often works on Saturday or Sunday (Police Force).
That is another advantage of the Motorhome, I can tootle around that area but not have to intrude on their whole weekend.

Yes, he is a Royal Engineer. They are actually working on the Harbour out there I think, from what I read on the internet.


I'm going to sign off now and go and read my book.

Talk tomorrow - night night.


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia go & read your book,Goodnight


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, you can come down now Phil :lol: 

Your avatar is boring, please find something better :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Your avatar is boring, please find something better :roll:


 8O HUUMMPH  That's my car :!: I've been painting it
with beige Hammerite :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

This is a Motorhome forum  :roll:

Had a good day Phil ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

I've just noticed that we're up to page 494 on this thread with 7409 postings (well 7410 with this one, presumably). Just a bit of trivia...... :roll:


----------



## moblee

> This is a Motorhome forum


Oh,I thought it was a *Astrology* forum :twisted:

Yes excellent day approved new credit been to Wellsbridge got to
decide between 3/4 motorhomes...

Your day :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Mike, thanks for the trivia!?!?!?! Got to get it to 500 pages at least :lol: 


Phil ---- good day for you then, just that final decision now. Does Jan have the answer? How different are the 3/4 models you are interested in?

Had a good day myself, my brother came over and we gossiped and ate and gossiped and played with broken laptops and drank loads ........................
of tea :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just passing, hich 1/4 will you do without? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes mike thanks for your Trivial trivia however Trivial that trivia was :roll: 


The 4 models :-k All six berth,3 with u-shaped lounge,the other
fixed double at rear with a large garage underneath..


Gossiped & ate :idea: Poor bloke's probably got earache & bellyache 8O 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

One comment from me, for what it's worth .. a fixed bed gives you less space to use during the daytime. 

Are the three similar ones all the same base vehicle?

As for my brother having earache, we match each other on the chatting front


----------



## moblee

Your comment is a good one,having a central dinette plus a lounge
does give you two seperate areas..

As for your brother i'm just glad you get on  

How about your book the other night :?: Did you get to finish
your penthouse :?: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad my comment gave you something to think about. Lots do prefer the ready made bed but in my 'humble' opinion it takes too much off the actual usable space. 
With your 'lot' I would think space would be an important factor - unless you can put them in the garage under the bed 8O :lol: 

Book still being read, should finish it tonight - not a racey one this time :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,I've been doing other things including book reading, well
MMM motorhome mag.

Also trying to find a new avatar loads of sites but can't find the right one.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well hello there Mr Perfect :lol: 

Someone had to notice your perfection eventually I suppose - did you do the avatar yourself :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello there perfect friend :wink: 

It's from the Mr men series,It used to be narrated by Arthur lowe
(captain mainwaring) one of my fav's :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh I know all about Mr. Men, I have all the books ...... still


----------



## moblee

> Oh I know all about Mr. Men, I have all the books ...... still


Is there anything else we have in common :!: 
I love the mr.men I'm *always* whistling the tune.

I have *all* the narnia books (7) I used to read them everynight when younger.

What's your favourite colour :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Read all Narnia too.

Blue !!!


----------



## moblee

Tricia 8O Your're starting to scare me *now*
I've also read them all.

Guess what :?: mines blue too,(colour)


----------



## tokkalosh

All these similarities, it's just like talking to ourselves then :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> All these similarities, it's just like talking to ourselves then :lol: :lol:


Oh my gawd I was just going to say that *myself* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Get away with you :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite Tricia :sleeping: :sleeping:

Don't tell me :!: :!: It's *your* bedtime as well :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You guessed :lol: 

Night, night Phil. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello .


Sorry i've been away I went to wellsbridge today looked in a
Benimar wardrobe and ended up in Narnia. :wink: :lol: :lol: 

How are things with you :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> looked in a Benimar wardrobe and ended up in Narnia. :wink: :lol: :lol:


Wow, you lucky thing  :lol:

Another dry but very windy day here. Did more cleaning and Hammeriting on my bike, had a mate around for coffee and that's about all really. Day passed pleasantly enough though.

Any closer to a decision on the Motorhome - I saw your other post.


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,

I spent 10 years in narnia but only 5 minutes of our time, Remember
that bit :?: 
ravished all the maidens now narnia's overun with little moblee's :lol: :lol: .

Well there is one i particularly like its called a trish mobeel(not spelt
right on purpose) it sounds better. :lol: :lol: 

Where's my coffee invite :twisted: :lol: 

If you want to see the actual m/home i can get a pic. :lol:

Oh do you like my new avatar :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor, you must be knac..... all those maidens :lol: 

Phil, you just turn up for coffee, no invite needed :wink:

Keep me in suspense, I'll wait for a pic of the one you buy .................. but hurry up :lol: 

Avatar is ....... a bit of a bind :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

Oh do you like my new avatar .....

Look's like easter is coming !


----------



## moblee

> Keep me in suspense, I'll wait for a pic of the one you buy .................. but hurry up :lol:


Oh tricia,I'm dying to show you it :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

Talking about avatars, I reduced a perfectly good, high definition picture using a program recommended on this site (the name evades me), and the result is c**p!

Any idea's?


----------



## moblee

Find a pic for a Avatar go into profile select online resizer,I use 
custom 80 pixel try it see if it works on your pics.


----------



## TR5

Hey, that look's better - thanks for that!

Amazing what you can do, when you know how!

Another question - can you have more than one, and get them to "picture show" - change display every few seconds.?


----------



## moblee

The answer to your question is yes,but i'm not smart enough to
tell you how :roll: 

Start a post "Help needed with Avatar" under computer help perhaps
Sandj or artona are the chaps you need. :thumbleft:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi TR5,

There is a thread going on at the moment about adding pictures etc but I don't think they have not covered multi pictures yet.

SandJ and Zebedee are the two to look out for.

Phil
You can show me when it's yours :roll: :lol:


----------



## TR5

Ok, thanks!

I've created several avatars, ready.

Speak again soon.


----------



## moblee

Oh well that little flurry of postings has ended,glad we could 
help micheal.
Possibly going to mansfield tomorrow to look at a motorhome have
to ring in the morning see if its still available.

Are you going to the sailing club tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good luck tomorrow then Phil, hope you find your dream 8) 

Yes, I probably will go down the club, see who is about and what needs doing. 

Also have some slides (picture) to put onto CD so may get on with that later in the day.

I am going to check out now, off to start another book.

Night Phil ...... and all, have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## moblee

Night Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Page 497, we'll never get to 500 if you keep deleting posts Phil :roll: :lol: 

So how many have you got your eye on now :roll: 

Got a short list yet :?:


----------



## moblee

My dear Tricia,I deleted the post because i added a pic of the one I
like,...because a lady from wales said she would wait to see it until it was
properly mine :!: 

As for page 500 we will pass that soon,you & I HAVE put about 60/70
pages on here with little help from others  

My shortlist is a benimar & a kontiki both 6berth  


Nice day :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad you are narrowing it down  

Oh go on then, show me :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Oh go on then, show me :lol:


You might not like it when you see it  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, ..... but I do  


Looks fab, is it still a choice between two?


----------



## moblee

Not really a choice between two,this is the one I like plus it's only
done 7,000 miles.

Have *you* had a good day


----------



## tokkalosh

So you will go back first thing in the morning I guess  

Not a good day really, my _'get up and go' _has _'got up and gone'_ :roll:

Need to get away but in the middle of sorting because I want to leave here ....... long story. Probably better tomorrow.


----------



## moblee

> Need to get away but in the middle of sorting because I want to leave here ....... long story. Probably better tomorrow.
> 
> Oh dear 8O Sorry to hear that Tricia.
> You don't deserve sorrow you seem so nice .


----------



## tokkalosh

Never mind, I'll survive 8) 

So ..... are you going back tomorrow ????????


----------



## moblee

Not back tomorrow Tricia,I've got to wait till monday double check my
finance hopefully then its mine. :twisted: 


I'm going to try some rallies this year once i've got some decent wheels.

Not trying to get rid of you by any means,but aren't you tired today :?: x


----------



## tokkalosh

Shattered :lol: but I am doing some computer jigsaws and can't stop :roll: :lol: 

The rallies and meets are good - I've met loads of MHF'ers and they are great.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness, I'm talking to myself, look at the time, gotta go, bye me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

1:43am :roll: 

I had to go Teddy was waiting :lol: 

Hope you have a Happier day today


----------



## tokkalosh

Helloooooooo.

Couldn't get online this morning, with Tiscali and been out for the rest of the day.

Feeling better today thanks Phil, still searching for a change of lifestyle though :roll: 

How has your day been?


----------



## moblee

Glad your feeling happier,very quiet day in fact i thought about a hour
ago "I've done bugger all today" :lol:

E-mailed my finance with all the details of the m/home,wait & see now.


----------



## tokkalosh

Everything crossed then Phil :wink: 

A good day of rest after a hard week of work ....... well for Jan anyway  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ooooh your nails are *sharp*

I'm going to show you my butt now :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, there's a nice butt  

I've cut my nails now :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sorry Tricia,
I've been playing star wars on the playstation with the children.




Theres not much work around here really,no big industry or anything.
I rack my brains to find something good to do, even comtemplated
some form of homework,although i think alot of them are scams.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I've been playing star wars on the playstation with the children.


Hope you let them win :wink:

Is your trade carpentry?


----------



## moblee

I beat daniel (9)  
but jennifer (11) beat me. 

I'm a painter/dec by trade :roll: 
I was working for a old builder who's sort of winding down now
plus there's so *much* competition.

I used to be a taxi driver as well,I (offered) to jan that i use our
new espace to start that again but she doesn't want the wear & tear
& mileage put on it.It's frustrating :!:

she's in a mood with me at the mo :roll:

Think i breathed wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Always a good trade to be in but lots around, as you say. 
You better start putting yourself about a bit  :lol: 


Deep breaths now then :lol: 

I'm off to land of nod now, catch you tomorrow and good luck for the finance :wink:


----------



## moblee

mmm :!:

Night Triciax


----------



## tokkalosh

Just washed the Motorhome, phew, hard work today :roll: 

Having a coffee now


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia.
I'll come round for coffeenudge,nudge :wink: :wink: :lol: 
:lol: :lol:

only playing


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, I'm just going to clean the roof of my Motorhome while waiting for you :wink:


----------



## moblee

Don't fall &.....
i wish :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Squeaky clean now and I didn't fall off or crack the roof ...... thank goodness  
Just a good polish needed now - not sure if that will be today though.

How's it going with you?


----------



## moblee

Well done  

Things are fairly fine,we've got the swift if we want it which is good  
I'll have to find more regular work,which is daunting :!: Not because
I'm lazy :lol: more the availability.


----------



## tokkalosh

I've got .......


----------



## tokkalosh

Got to get to 500 :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hopefully tonight will be the night :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

If I have to do it all alone, I will :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll have a


----------



## tokkalosh

And see if someone comes along to help :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing so far, even the whiff of hot chocolate didn't get through :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I'll just keep going ......


----------



## tokkalosh

Before the mods get really rattled ..........


----------



## moblee

Hi tricia,
sorry my dear i've been on the phone with artona,back now though  
Chocolates slurp :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

and tell me to behave myself :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

But with any luck ........

Yes, got it :roll:

Sad or what :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O I slipped one in & you didn't even notice :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't notice your post amongst all mine :lol: :lol:

Was Stew helping with your decision? Have you made one yet?

Got to page 500, can go and get some shuteye soon :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We are overlapping now Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

yes yes yes & yes sounds like i having a ...........yes moment  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Guess all the yes's mean the answer is ..................... yes :lol: 

So when you picking it up?


----------



## moblee

Hopefully in two weeks,its now in a queue of sold vehicles waiting for new mot's & habitation checks,gas,damp,electrics etc,etc.


Hopefully attend newark & p'boro rallies now


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope you are both suitably excited, and the kids too of course  

I'm going now so goodnight, talk tomorrow.


----------



## moblee

Sweet dreams


----------



## tokkalosh

Pfft, it's raining again :roll:


----------



## moblee

wotcha Tricia  

How are you doing :?: 

Good,bad or the ugly(not you,your luck) :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Wanted to polish my roof this afternoon  
Too busy this morning when it was fine :roll: 

Never mind aye, sure another dry day will be along soon 8O :lol: 

What you been up to Phil?


----------



## moblee

quite busy Tricia.

Have you polished your roof [-X :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Roof polished today, did not have time to buff it up before the rain came though :roll: 
Did it outside the Sailing Club as I park on a slope at home and it is a bit precarious  
Hard work but thoroughly enjoyable with a high satisfaction factor


----------



## moblee

Well done Tricia,you can do my new one when i get it


----------



## tokkalosh

Can you afford me 8)


----------



## moblee

> Can you afford me 8)


I didn't know I'd have to pay   :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Can you afford me 8)
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know I'd have to pay   :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe we can come to some arrangement :wink: :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A good meal should fix it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

If we ever meet up at a rally you would be most welcome :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> If we ever meet up at a rally you would be most welcome :!:


I'll remember that then .... cheers 

Got to do some housework and shopping today  friend coming to stay for the weekend  should be a good one 

Any plans yourselves?


----------



## moblee

Have fun with your *Friend* :wink: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

No real plans this weekend,other than empty m/home, full gas bottle,
inverter etc,etc,etc.

catch you later p'haps


----------



## tokkalosh

Apart from the weather :roll: and the passing on of a friend's wife  the weekend is going well  

Good fun catching up on everything with my friend so time flying.

Phil, have you cleared out the motorhome? What is your weather like?


----------



## moblee

8O Sorry to hear of your friends wife :!: 

We've emptied the motorhome apart from the inverter i put in
meant to do it today but forgot :roll: 

Weather bright but cold.

8O Still trying to get over wales beating england at twickenham  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> 8O Still trying to get over wales beating england at twickenham  :lol:


Oh well, that's because we were cheering them on down the sailing club, my friend is well into rugby :roll:


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: :-# :lol:

Did you all wait till half time to take a *leek* :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Did you all wait till half time to take a *leek*


Too right :lol:

Truth be told I am not really into Rugby but with the weather being so bad there wasn't much else to do :roll: 
Not sure who I supported as I was born in England but now live in Wales :?

Weekend well and truly over now so back to the usual 'things'.

Phil, thanks for your thoughts, funeral on Friday which I am not looking forward to, then a buffet at the Sailing Club. We will all give Norma a proper send off and then help Trevor 'build a new life' as he himself put it.
The couple were married for almost 53 years - I cannot imagine what it would be like to be with the same person for that length of time let alone what it is like to then lose them 

Anyway, no more morbid thoughts ...    :lol:

Hope you have got yourself some work to do to keep you out of mischief Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

no but i can assure you I dont lounge about :!: 
AND i don't get into mischief :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> AND i don't get into mischief :twisted:




Oh go on, liven up, give Jan a treat, get up to some mischief with her :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Oh go on, liven up, give Jan a treat, get up to some mischief with her :lol:


   I've forgotten how :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Likely story :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Likely story :roll: :lol:


She's too young she doesn't understand me :!: 
I need a mature lady :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> She's too young she doesn't understand me :!:
> I need a mature lady :wink:


 :lol: :lol:

You are a case Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia,
I'm only playing I don't mean any harm. :twisted: 

Looking forward to our newer m/home,gawd knows when that'll be
though :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep ringing them up to check if they have started work on it yet, nagging may ensure a good place in the queue  

Hope you get IT soon :wink: :lol: 

Night night, sweet dreams.


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite Tricia


----------



## moblee

Nobody about today  

Must keep it going  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well done Phil, looking after the 'hotspot'  

I wonder how many people groan :x when they see this topic come back to the top :lol:


----------



## moblee

Groan,groan
Moan,moan
Alone,alone
Use the phone
Lower the tone
Moblee's zone :roll: :silly: :lol:

8O 30th of julyyet ccasion7:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Moblee's zone
> 8O 30th of julyyet ccasion7:


Oh no, 
it's not your zone 
and please do leave 
July alone :evil: 
It will come around
Too soon I fear :roll: 
And with it
Add
Another year


----------



## moblee

Very witty









REALLYsorry I mentioned the 30th of the seventh,
but you know your sharing it :!: :!:

1 year,365 days,12 months,52 weeks


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, you can get off the floor now .... again :roll: :lol:

How's about I let you have that date all to yourself this year :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> How's about I let you have that date all to yourself this year :wink: :lol:


Alright if i'm not in france on *our* birthday I won't mention it :!: :!: :!: :!:

12 years older than me that makes you ***** :lol: 
.....................................................................................

I changed my internet provider last night,so might go off air between
switches in a week or so.(just in case i disappear)


----------



## tokkalosh

Oi, less of the calculations please :lol: :lol: 

Going to take my old bones off for a read now :roll: 

Catch you tomorrow I expect.

Night night.


----------



## moblee

See you tomorrow,goodnight


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello


----------



## moblee

Not this bloodypost again :roll: :lol: :lol:

HelloTricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

Yep, this post forever rises :lol:


----------



## moblee

know the feeling :lol: 







I shall be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## tokkalosh

That's exactly the sort of response I expected :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the thought for tomorrow.


----------



## moblee

clone :wink:





On a happier note our first rally at p'boro in april,looking forward to it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, bright sunshine here this morning  

What's everyone up to this weekend then 8) 

Collection time getting closer by the day Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

Gorgeous sunshine here in Cambridge,I'm working on my front gates/fence trying to strengthen them :!: 
Hot work :!: stripping off now phew

I wish women going by would stop talking to me :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

It's those DAZ boxers doing it Phil :lol: 

Why strengthen the posts, would have thought taking them out would be safer :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: I've got to carry on tricia,talk to you later  x


----------



## tokkalosh

Another sunny day in Pembrokeshire


----------



## moblee

> Another sunny day in Pembrokeshire


Here too 8)

Are you going down to the beach today :?:

Also we're talking of using new m/home thurs,fri,saturday of next
week any suggestions. (no pressure) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Been down the Sailing Club but not on the beach  

Thought you would be going away once you get the Motorhome. 
I suggest a campsite reasonably near to you - with something for the children to do - whilst you and Jan explore every detail and test every part of your acquisition 8) 
It should be a great weekend for you all. 
Hope the weather holds out.

How's the gateposts


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,We haven't got the motorhome yet supposed to be this
wednesday 13th.

The gateposts are standing stiff & erect now  :lol:

I thought i'd ask your opinion on where to go as you've been about abit
(motorhoming)I meant 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh yeh, I've certainly been about a bit :lol: :lol: 

Having said go local :roll: is the coast too far for you to go? That would be my choice, either Clacton or Southend  
I haven't actually been past Cheshunt (nr Enfield) so not much help really, have you checked out the database here or check and see if there is an event on within reach of you.

I have just been looking for campsites relatively close to me and all the ones I know are closed at the moment - gotta look at CL's now or it will be wildcamping - must get away for a few days soon.


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia.

We have spent most of the day thinking about where to go,clacton,
southend,new forest even thought of coming right over to wales you
know ilfracombe :lol: :lol: .

we,ve booked in for p'boro show in April,& we will go to France at easter.

Anyhow hope things are good with you.


----------



## tokkalosh

All's well here thanks.

Of course it would be great to see you over this part of the globe, just let me know when and where and I'll come and camp alongside you :wink: 
Hope you make a good cup of tea :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia I would love to meet you and chat properly,a special date
in JULY perhaps :wink: :lol: :lol: 


Nite,nite trish:sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

wakey,wakey can't sleep tonight,bloody annoying 
when that happens. :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, excitement setting in then Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia,walking around all excited having to wear baggy trousers :wink:  :lol: 

Still gotta sort out insurance :roll:


----------



## moblee

Insurance sorted   

Hope you've had a wonderful day :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning  

Just off for my Tuesday stint down the Sailing Club.

Glad you got your insurance ready Phill - who did you insure with?
I'm with Safeguard.

Have a good day, keep the excitement in check :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: :roll:I'm with Safeguard,(No surprise there then :!: ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> :roll: :roll:I'm with Safeguard,(No surprise there then :!: ) :lol: :lol:


Spooked, again 8)

Where were you born Phil?


----------



## moblee

Coventry nah cambridge really. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Your memory is better than mine then :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Not that I don't remember where I was born :roll: 
Just that I had forgotten we had 'been there' :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O A Anderson shelter :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O You put years on me 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Only joking Triciayou look fine to me

Tomorrows the big day,really worried that our old m/h won't
make it to mansfield :!: :!: 
Will be a better trip home *I hope*


----------



## tokkalosh

Now, now, positive thinking needed 

A good nights sleep tonight, then it will be 'the day'  

I can well imagine your excitement, is the whole family going to the pick up?


----------



## moblee

> Now, now, positive thinking needed


 8O 8O 8O Oh my gawd,I said to jan TODAY that we need more
positive thinking in our lifes & i don't think i've said that before :!: 
jeez.

Kids not coming too risky,older one's day off.


----------



## tokkalosh

How wise we both are ... today .. :lol:

Quote_ "Kids not coming too risky,older one's day off."_
That's your chance to ride off into the sunset then  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

yes it is :roll: 
We just seem to share more than you know when.
:?: Have you ever used a term like"thats out of my comfort zone" OR
"worst case scenario" or "with my luck its bound to go wrong" or
"things are going well at the moment" some pratsbound
to come along and spoil it :?: :?: :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

One or two of them  

Good luck for the handover and subsequent elation


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia,catch you tomorrow.

Nite,nitex


----------



## tokkalosh

Night Phil.

Night all


----------



## moblee

8O 12:57am :lol: 

:roll: 8O :twisted: :x :evil: My day :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: :crazyeyes: ](*,) :3some: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: 

Tomorrow,tomorrow i love you tomorrow your only a day away.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope everyone is having a good day today  

My youngest is waiting for the results of his University Student's Union election campaign for President. 
He is standing for President, has done lots of campaigning, has brilliant ideas but does not think he really has any chance of getting voted in. 
Results as being counted now so I have my fingers crossed for him.

Then there's Moblee .......... we'll have to wait and see if he is around tonight to tell us his news ?!?!?!?! ........


----------



## moblee

master Tokkalosh for president :!: 
If his anything like his mum he'll win :wink: 

Home safe about 8:15 been messing about with it (m/h) i mean, 
drives like a wet dream :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Phil, glad today went well for you and you are happy again  
Is Jan as pleased as you with it and what do the kids think?

Going off for the weekend ?? 

Rory, did not win the election but has thoroughly enjoyed the time spent campaigning.


----------



## moblee

Yes happy again now,I'll go anywhere in this one  
May or may not go away this weekend,probably not.. prefer to live
in it in the garden first to get used to her...

EASTER'S just around the corner & we want to be upto speed,so I can take it across le channel




Sorry about your son Rory but at least he tried you can't do anymore :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Garden, excellent idea.
Have a great time getting used to everything.

Off to 'nod' now.

Talk soon.


----------



## moblee

Sweet dreams Tricia,You'll probably dream about erections  I mean elections :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You naughty little boy 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

He he he

it's

me me me

:lol:


----------



## moblee

You naughty little lady 8O 

Hello tricia I think i'm back for good now :roll: 
Swapped isp's, mix up with times of deactivation & new one :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

I thought you would be too busy playing with your new toy to come on here Phil :roll: 

Have you been 'fiddling' with her 8) :wink: :lol: 

Have you put your name down for the Global Rally in October?


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia I have been fidder'ling with her,I haven't put down for the 
Global yet, i'll have a look.

Too cold for the sailing club :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Very cold but have been down the club. Done some clearing up and tidying down there, in between re-organising cupboards in my Motorhome  
Nothing happening on the water this time of year but always something to be done inside :roll: 

What have you been doing with yours 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

> What have you been doing with yours


I can't really say on here   :lol:

Cooking with the gas,using the fire lovely & warm,putting it on ehu
to check the fridge,flushing through the water tank,adding extra fiamma locks although we need some spacers because they are too far away :!:

Trying to think of a name for her,I suggested Tricia,janey or third
choice swifty :!:

Are you going on a trip,if your doing your cupboards (i mean) :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Trying to think of a name for her, I suggested Tricia,


Blimey, how to alienate the wife in one easy lesson 8O :lol:

Not planned a trip yet but getting it all ready so I can up and go as the fancy takes me.


----------



## moblee

> Blimey, how to alienate the wife in one easy lesson 8O :lol:


 8O I don't understand women either,strange creatures :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> strange creatures :roll: :lol: :lol:


It's called charm and magnetism :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> It's called charm and magnetism


Don't you mean changeable.....Like the weather :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The unpredictability is to keep you on your toes :roll:


----------



## moblee

:roll: Alright Trica,Changing the subject,just like a women :lol: 

Are you sufficiently happy today :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I didn't change the subject :evil: :lol: 

Yep, good day, nothing exciting but good enough  

What have you and yours been up to?


----------



## moblee

Getting used to the m/home & improving security/fences & gates etc.

I'm like a mother hen with the m/home now :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I'm like a mother hen with the m/home now :roll:


Cluck, cluck :lol:

Night, Night


----------



## Velvettones

night phil - glad ur happy with it


----------



## moblee

You guys :!:  

Hello M&T  

Frightfully cold this morning -6c Brrr


----------



## Velvettones

-3 in our MH - glad i'm in the house


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

No comment - just a random desire to be last on this cold and frosty day


----------



## tokkalosh

drandall said:


> No comment - just a random desire to be last on this cold and frosty day


Sorry you weren't last for longer drandall


----------



## moblee

:roll: Two's company,fours a crowd :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking,Drop in *more* often your very welcome


----------



## tokkalosh

Four is a party  :lol:


----------



## moblee

ccasion7: :3some: + 1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor Phil, by the looks of things you lot in Cambridge are getting it together well - surprising what a new motorhome can do for you :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Had a good day :?:


----------



## Velvettones

where foes the plus 1 go phil?


----------



## moblee

I have had a good day thank you :!: yourself :?: 

Oh, sitting in the m/home tonight i noticed the leisure battery
dropped quite a bit with lights on for about 90 mins 8O 

Only got 1x 85amp batt need another & to fit my inverter :!: 
Did it fine in the old motorhome,but i'm a bit more wary in this one,
any suggestions :?:


----------



## moblee

> where does the plus 1 go phil?


top & tail or a spare  :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Velvettones said:


> where does the plus 1 go phil?


Taking photos  :roll:


----------



## moblee

HELLO TRISHALOSH :lol:

Blooming cold today,wish I could buggeroff to the south 
of france or spain for a fortnight


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi cluckmoblee :lol: 

How's the stronghold


----------



## moblee

> Hi cluckmoblee :lol:
> How's the stronghold


Hello gorgeous  Not strong enough :!: Oh the m/home
is still there but its making me paranoid. :!: 
Too many voices and cars going past :!: Worry,worry :lol:

IS it quiet where you are tricia :?: Its no more busier than when i had
the old one,its just human nature to protect your stuff.


----------



## tokkalosh

I live in a cul-de-sac well off any main road so I suppose it is quite secure.
No driveway or gates though, just park in a rank outside the property.

Give it a couple of weeks, you will maybe then start to relax about 'your pride and joy'.


----------



## moblee

I know where you live anyway,same place as your washing line  :lol: :lol: 

Couple of weeks 8O Think i'll buy a wheelclamp :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

You won't be able to walk with the weight of all those keys Phil :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :crazyeyes: :crazy: 



:big1: 



nite,nite :sleepy2: :sleepy2:


----------



## tokkalosh

Clear off, it's my turn. 
Now just leave me alone up here for the rest of the evening, I've had a hard day :roll:


----------



## moblee




----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, Eyeore. He's lovely  

Had to spend the day with my Mum because she has a 'pain in the neck' (apart from me :lol: ) and was feeling particularly sorry for herself :roll: 
Not a very good daughter me - fortunately my brother came over as well so that made the day easier. Dr gave her some Valium so hopefully she will feel better tomorrow.

How's your day been Phil :?:


----------



## moblee

mum's  

my day,might,only might have some houses to decorate  

Trying hard to get away friday afternoon but most of the campsites are closed till march/easter :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> my day,might,only might have some houses to decorate  :


Hope that works out for you then.



moblee said:


> Trying hard to get away friday afternoon but most of the campsites are closed till march/easter :evil:


Yeh, it's a flippin' nuisance that. 
Are you with either of the Clubs?


----------



## tokkalosh

>>Certified sites<<

Campsites silly :roll:


----------



## moblee

cheers tricia i shall have a look at your link,
I'm not a member of any clubs.
Are you :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

A pleasure Phil. :wink: 

Not a member of the clubs at present but will probably join, once I hit the road again. 
Will start with CCC this time as I like the way you can access their site without being a member - small point but one way of choosing between the two :roll:


----------



## moblee

Sorry tricia I keep going off to do other things.

Seems to be just us two again


----------



## tokkalosh

There was a little flurry of visitors back there wasn't there, shame they didn't stay longer  

As you say just us two again then and I am off to check up on my Mum, see how she is today - hopefully better  

Catch you later - have a good day :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

tokkalosh said:


> As you say just us two again then and I am off to check up on my Mum, see how she is today - hopefully better


<Peeps out from behind curtains>

Hee hee, little do they know ....

<Disappears again>

Gerald


----------



## moblee

OOooo :!: 
A visit from gerald :notworthy: :notworthy: We're not worthy :thumbright: :lol: :lol: .


Hope your mum has improved  

I think I got those houses hopefully start next week,
just in time for easter in pembrokeshire :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, peeping Gerald  
Good to hear from you Geraldandannie, hope you are both keeping well :wink: 

Good luck with the work Phil - every penny helps in Pembrokeshire :wink:

My day ... well ... Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Just got home and well depressed now :roll: 
Mum still in immense pain, nothing I can do except make sure she keeps taking the tablets but I do not want to be a nurse


----------



## moblee

Oh dear,.....Have a coffee & one of these :smoker: 

I do hope she gets Better soon.


----------



## tokkalosh

:drinking: :smoker: 

Thanks Phil - good job there is no booze in the house :roll:


----------



## moblee

I'm pissed off now
Can't really find anywhere open,weathers cold :!: 
And now she's moaning :evil:

Happy times :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What about that link I gave you, they had open ones on there :!: :?: 

Or go to Lee Valley in Edmonton
OR
Hertford Camping & Caravan Club site, Mangrove Road Hertford SG13 8AJ


----------



## moblee

Blimey 8O ya all the same :!: :lol: 


:idea: I'll have another look at you link :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Blimey 8O ya all the same :!: :lol:


Same can be said for you too :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: Feminist :twisted: :lol:

I've studied your*marvellous* link,they all appear to be c,c,club
stating members only or join on site,I think the memberships about
£39 quid unless you know different,being a woman :wink: :lol: :lol:

Moblee x


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> OOooo :!:
> A visit from gerald :notworthy: :notworthy:


Ah, away with yer :roll:

We're in the CC, and have been able to find places reasonably easily. Having said that, Sheepcote Valley at Brighton last weekend was pretty full. I do wonder if this situation is going to get worse as this hobby of ours becomes more popular. Time for some 'MHF-only' sites, maybe? :wink: Hope you find somewhere, Phil.

Tricia - hope your mum feels better soon. It's so hard for you.

Gerald


----------



## moblee

Morning  
After a long discussion we've decided not to go away this weekend
after all,Too cold & too expsensive considering most seafronts will be closed (for my children) rides etc.
Think we will spend the money on spacer kits for locks & some
leveller ramps,boring i know but they'll last longer. :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Morning, Phil

It could be a good decision. The weather doesn't look too brilliant. And spring is just around the corner. It is, honest :? 

Gerald


----------



## moblee

I hope so :hotsun: 
The wife wanted to wake up to hot sun tomorrow :roll: 
With a 2 day weekend I thought that was a bit optimistic :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Gerald and Phil,

My brother and I got Mum admitted to hospital this evening. She was in so much pain and no amount of morphine and diazepan tablets had any noticeable effect so it was the only thing. Fingers crossed they find a suitable painkiller, or better still, the cause of the problem :roll: 


Sorry to hear you are not going away Phil but can understand your reasons.

I am hoping to go for a walk along the beach in the morning as it is one of the lowest tides of the year  

Take care all,


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  
I do hope your mum improves.

A little miffed about not going away,but when we weighed it up we
felt it was a waste of money specially with easter school holidays
looming.

Enjoy your walk.


----------



## tokkalosh

thanks Phil.

Could you go somewhere just for coffee :!: :?: 
My brother and I got a chinese takeaway after the ambulance took Mum and sat watching the sun go down over Tenby beach and Caldey Island - just a nice change of scenery for a short while.

Anyway, enjoy your weekend, whatever you do.

Night, night


----------



## moblee

Night Tricia.


----------



## moblee

OH Dear,I'd better bump this one up a little bit.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> OH Dear,I'd better bump this one up a little bit.


Phew, busy weekend what with hospital visiting and darts matches!!


----------



## moblee

Glad to see you about.
Darts matches 8O *one hundred & eighty* :lol:

Been thinking about you & your mum on & off ALL weekend.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil 



moblee said:


> Darts matches 8O *one hundred & eighty* :lol:


 :lol: None of us were in that league unfortunately  
It was a challenge between Saundersfoot Sailing Club & our neighbouring Tenby Sailing Club  
A great night was had by all and the darts and pool both ended in a draw that we were all happy to leave that way as we all enjoyed the evening so much  
There will be a return match when a suitable free date is available.



moblee said:


> Been thinking about you & your mum on & off ALL weekend.


Not much been done for Mum so far (presumably because of weekend :roll: ) but they have ascertained there are no broken bones!
Hopefully there will be more progress tomorrow.

Must finished re-organising my motorhome before visiting tomorrow, haven't been able to carry on with it the past few day and want to get it sorted out ready for 'up and away'.

Now ... what have you lot been up to Phil??


----------



## moblee

umm,Sorting out & loading m/home,double checking switches &
what they do.
Only realised today that to dump the fresh water tank that theres
a seperate exterior tap on the opposite side to the grey water tap :roll: 
We *must* be a 100% before we go away,..when we are relying on it.  
A 2 night trip is getting really close now,I'm gagging for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I'm gagging for it :lol: :lol:


Getting frustrated are we then 8) :lol:

I would love to get on the road again, must be patient though - a virtue I struggle to find 

You off working tomorrow then?


----------



## moblee

Definitely frustrated :!: 

No not working tomorrow got some locks & levellers being delivered
by courier.
Tuesday being a taxi for my lovely sister :evil: Her cars ill :evil: 
plus my youngest has got the dentist tuesday as well.

Wednesday's the earliest i can start,The housewifes already got her
omo soap packet ready :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I hope your sister appreciates you  

The omo will be needed will it  :lol:


----------



## moblee

> The omo will be needed will it  :lol:


NO  I just put it in my message to see if you knew
the abbreviation :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

omo = detergent :?: :!: :?: :!:


----------



## moblee

> omo = detergent :?: :!: :?: :!:


 :lol: I don't know if your joking or not :lol: 
But in olden days Housewives of a sort,use to put a omo packet in ther windows,signifying that "*o*ld *m*an *o*ut (hubby) :lol:

goodnight Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Trust you to know that :roll: :lol: 

'Night Phil and Mods :wink:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: I've come back,going now thou.Night


----------



## tokkalosh

Your _'status'_ is dishonest :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Your _'status'_ is dishonest :roll: :roll: :lol:


What  :?: :!: :?: :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning  

Status .... in the left panel .... never mind now :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

Courier not been *yet* :evil:

The lady's already been on the phone saying everythings been 
moved out of the room :!:

monday,Wait in all day for courier.

tuesday,sisters taxi + daughter to dentist.

wednesday,Hopefully start,all this time sitting around with nothing
to do AND then when you find something loads of obstacles :evil: rant over.

Hope you are well & everything is fine at the hospital


----------



## tokkalosh

Deliveries and families eh :roll: :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Deliveries and families eh


 :idea: If there wasn't any Deliveries (childbirth) there wouldn't be
any families :!: :lol: :lol:

I'm wasted on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> I'm wasted on here


Too true Phil, too true :roll:

Did your delivery arrive safely?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia.

Yes delivered about 1:30pm.I had to ring to check though, i was
getting anxious :lol: 

Now tuesday :roll: sister :evil: 

Weds, work  money


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

Well, that's today out of the way for you :roll: Hope you have taken a few deep breaths and forgotten the nuisance side of things :wink: 

How did your youngest get on at the dentist?

I have spent the day down at the Sailing Club, repairing benches in the changing rooms plus cleaning and greasing wire cutters


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia,
Yes that's today over with :roll: My sister sat round my house
for six hours :evil: 
I know she's family but she doe's my bloodyhead in :lol:

My daughter had to have a small filling,she also had the injection in 
her gum she didn't even flinch,Brave girl.

Repairing benches.....plus greasing wire cutters are you doing a
burglary tonight :lol: :lol:

You do like your club Tricia,but i've heard the one at Tenby's
a lot better :wink: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's the thing about family - there may be a certain bond there but nobody can make us want to socialise with them for long visits :roll:

Your daughter is indeed brave, good on her.

Greasing wire cutters - robberies , 'fraid not, just essential kit for patrol boats.

The club has kept me _out of mischief_ for many years now ..... :idea: maybe I should leave  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Essential kit for patrol boats :?: 

You obviously enjoy your club,what would be your everyday alternative :?: 


:grommit: :laughing8: :animaldog: ainting: 


Getting bored now :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil and all 8) 

My alternative, of course, would be travelling :roll: 

I don't expect to hear from you until this evening as you should be busy decorating - hope the omo works :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

hI Tricia,
Yes been on the job *All* day :twisted: :lol:

I don't expect to hear from you this evening,as your last reply took
15 hours & 46 mins :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooooh, get you :roll: :lol: 

I thought you liked being on top :!:


----------



## moblee

> I thought you liked being on top :!


 :lol: :lol: 
I'm not fussy 

Dare i ask :?: How's your mum


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Mum still in same amount of pain :roll: 
They have not found any reason and think it is the neck getting 'worn out'.
They will now try a soft neck collar, physiotherapy and also search for a pain killer that has some effect :? 

Hopeless really - she wondered if it was worth booking into the local private hospital and see if they do any better  

Glad you worked hard today :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh Dear,

Not much I can say really,another probable nice person who doe'snt
deserve it.

While the nasties live pain free.
(I know what i mean) :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

I get your drift Phil, thanks.

More decorating tomorrow?


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia more decorating tomorrow 

I think we're going to searles in hunstanton friday evening, have you
heard of it :?:

Moblee's going miss mhf & tokka though,no laptop


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> searles in hunstanton


We used to holiday in Hunstanton as kids 8O

AND

Today my brother and I were looking through some old postcards and found one of Caley Mill, Heacham, home of Norfolk Lavender 8O


----------



## moblee

8O That spooky stuff's starting again :!: :lol: :lol:

30 07 62 :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Anyway, looks like a brill place to take the family - where will you camp overnight?


----------



## moblee

:roll: searles tricia searles :roll: (its a campsite) my dear :lol: x


----------



## 108526

I've just come back from Hunstanton it was smashing, I've never been before, Those houses in old hunstanton are so nice!


----------



## moblee

Great to hear that zoe68  
I think it used to be used as a place for convalesence years ago,
fresh air that sort of thing.



Where did you stay :?:


----------



## 108526

We only went for the day  
as its only a couple of hours away from Derby.
We had a walk up and down the beach at heacham, and watched them rebuilding the beach, and then went to Hunstanton, no one there, so walked the beach there to! :lol: ( I think I'm a coaster )
the cliffs were great, the beach was quite strange with green bolders everywhere, and we poked around the ship wreck................I'm buggered


----------



## 108526

I forgot to mention the fabulous sunset


----------



## moblee

> ................I'm buggered


   That's imformation I didn't need to know zoe :lol: :lol:


----------



## 108526




----------



## tokkalosh

Oh bummer, I got it wrong :lol: I thought that was just a leisure park :roll: :lol: 

Hope you are aware of the special day on Sunday?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

Don't worry about getting it wrong Tricia :l

(Delete) send pm


----------



## tokkalosh

A sad weekend for some - remember the happy times then Phil  

I'm sure you and the children will look after Jan for the day  

Me ... with one in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and the other in London I shall make do with a phone call from the youngest and a card from eldest via fiancee. That's fine, as long as they acknowledge me :roll:


----------



## moblee

You should have got it by now


----------



## tokkalosh

Re-read my previous post please Phil :roll: :wink:   :lol:


----------



## moblee

Thank you Tricia,crossed posts.

mums the word eh :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

:wink: Mum's the word

Off for some shuteye shortly so will say goodnight ........ Goodnight :lol: 

Work well tomorrow :wink:


----------



## moblee

ok i'll say it too.......it too :lol: :lol: 

nite,nite


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: 

Night then, really off now :lol:


----------



## moblee

snuck back :lol: 

moblee on top  


whoosh gone again :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sneaky snucker :roll: :lol:


Another sunny day in pembrokeshire


----------



## moblee

> Sneaky snucker :roll: :lol:


 8O 8O I'll have to make sure when we meet up that i've got a bar of soap
to washout your potty mouth :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am speechless, soap indeed


----------



## moblee

Aah Tricia i'm only playing :twisted: 

Busy day at work,then straight home to jet wash the swift,Drain water,
refill water,load cables,hose,leveller ramps,clothes,check gas bottles,etc,
etc,etc,etc :roll: Motorhoming relaxing 8O Gerrofffff :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Motorhoming relaxing 8O Gerrofffff :lol:


Ah, but tomorrow ....


----------



## moblee

Tomorrow,tomorrow i love you tomorrow your only a day away :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: :wink: :lol: 

I take it you are are working tomorrow and then leaving after school?


----------



## moblee

YES 

Although i might finish about 2:00pm so i can hook up & get the fridge chilling.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, that's you sorted for a good weekend :wink: 
Hope you all have a super time in your new 'home from home'.
Don't forget the camera so we can see lots of pics of the area  

I am hoping to snatch a night away over the weekend - need to chill out 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you two are still at it! :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

> I am hoping to snatch a night away over the weekend - need to chill out 8)


Hunstanton :?: 

In a Earlier post you mentioned your lad was mid-atlantic is that to 
go to that island you mentioned a while back :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Got to keep this thread alive stickey  
How are things with you??


----------



## moblee

Stickey thats a name I seem to remember  

As tricia said its a good light-hearted thread,if me & trish didn't post
it would wither & die.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hunstanton  Not an easy 'pop' for me I'm afraid :lol: 


Well remembered Phil, Tristan Da Cunha, he arrives there on Sunday


----------



## moblee

> Well remembered Phil, Tristan Da Cunha, he arrives there on Sunday


Is that near hunstanton :wink: :lol:

No too far for a "pop"

Stickey didn't stay long :roll: Must of been something *you* said.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Comeback tricia 8O :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning regulars, just had a less than wonderfull week working in Bristol :roll: , now back in sunny BOT, wifey has got the flu and at 61 I'm worried about me withering etc. soon be time to get Stickey's Symbol out and working, think we'll go to Peterborough show, went to the NEC but not really impressed with anything. Only thought new Romahomes were excellent in build quality but as I would have to put about £20.000 plus to exchange I think I'll keep what I've got. We're looking forward to the yearly events plus the best of the lot which is the Americano, 4 days of alcohol induced silly talk and slumber in the company of good friends. I see one of my near neighbours and fellow amotts sufferer is on here occasionally, must be the Derbyshire water. Will try to keep in touch,
Regards,
Chris V :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Comeback tricia 8O :lol:


Sorry Phil, nothing personal, I lost connection so just shut down and went off to read and slumber :roll:

Good to hear your news stickey, hope the wife improves soon.

I'm out for most of the day today so, Phil, I wish you and yours a superb weekend.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Seems uncommonly quiet on here right now... 

David


----------



## moblee

Hello Drandall,Tricia,& stickey sorry about your wife,get some lemsips
down her.

We're booked in for p'boro show so might see you there.


Tricia take care in whatever your doing at the weekend  

Probably off air till sunday evening now  
Anyone got a cheap laptop :?: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Certainly is quiet Drandall  
Need some more posters  
Especially over the weekend whilst Moblee is away  

Come on you readers of this topic, take a minute to say hi and tell us what you are up to 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon, the wanderer returns, not that I've wandered far, just as far as the local computer repair shop. I've been having a nightmare time, please don't ask, nothing personal, unless you count the computer as personal. All fixed, and raring to go now.
Hope everybody on here is OK, when I have more time, I'll go over past postings that I've missed.


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you ever clicked " post reply" then wondered what it was you were going to say? Shame innit poor old S.., think I'll wander off , make a coffee and .................. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi stickey ... I know that feeling :roll: 


Crazylady - great to hear from you again Babs. Hope that computer is sorted for good now  
You haven't missed much, mostly Moblee and I with idle chit chat to keep the thread alive and kicking.
How's the family??


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, now I know the cause of all my problems with the computer, I know how to fix it. (it was the phone extension that had split & broken)LOL 
The family are fine, Harry talks ten to the dozen, and he's a sheer pleasure to mind, happy to play on his own with his plastic animals. Jojo wants me to play with him all the the time, he soon gets bored, and Olivia is happy going on the computer when she's here after school. Sam is expecting another baby, early July, Harry insists he wants a sister? Like everybody else, he'll have to wait and see.


----------



## chrisjrv

Wot feeling? :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Quote stickey _" post reply" then wondered what it was you were going to say?_"

That one stickey :lol:

Grandchildren keeping you young then Babs  
How's 'im indoors, or is it best not to ask :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh, that one :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

not a clue what i'm replying with

that'll do


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, im 'indoors is still breathing. Enough said on that subject. :roll: 

I'm just off to the land of nod, goodnight to all you good folk out there, & those not so good.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.


----------



## moblee

8O All these posters,luvvelly  

Got backfrom sunny hunny about a hour ago,Golden brown tan :lol: 

Lovely time had.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Yep, had good company over the weekend :wink: 

A tan  I think you will find that is dirt :roll: :lol: 

Glad to hear you had a great time, did Jan and the kids enjoy it too?


----------



## Velvettones

decorating the past fortnight - might have a tan underneath the overalls

but a room 6ft by 6ft is ready to be painted :wink:


----------



## moblee

> did Jan and the kids enjoy it too?


 8O Of course they did Tricia :!: I WAS THERE :lol:

Seriously though it was Great to have a change of scenery,quite a
few tuggers & mh's on site as well.

I noticed they adjust their prices at easter & school holidays though,nothing new there :!: :lol:

Did you go for a pop :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

So you'll be off every weekend now then  

Me not popped, but popping tomorrow - to Cardiff for couple of days, my friend is moving into a new house and wants me there  
It will be great to get away even though I won't actually be 'camping'.

Early night tonight so forgive me if I just disappear :roll:


----------



## moblee

what do you think this is :?: Pickfords :!: :lol: :roll: 

Ok you disappear then


----------



## tokkalosh

Not quite this early :roll:


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia,but I thought you were going to have a early night


----------



## chrisjrv

Ooh look everyones offline, time for Stickey to sneak in for a night on top :wink:


----------



## moblee

Ooh looks like moblee's back from Hunstanton & snuck on top,
sorry chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Curses, I've been snuckered :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Curses, I've been snuckered :wink:


   How rude :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I did think of using the alias of Rudolf Hucker but thought better of it. While I think of it we haven't seen anything of Hugh Jardon who was a regular poster at one time, wonder where he went to. :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hugh Jarden :? 

Sneaky snuckers sneaking sneakily :!: 

Been trying to book a train ticket for my youngest to come visit from London. Phew, what a cost if you want to leave London at 8.45 am.
He is getting the 10.45 train now, thus saving about £50 8O


----------



## moblee

Good for you tricia  

signed
Ivor Bigun


Edit :lol: probably too late now but when i went to bude last year
the best deal we got was with virgin


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, I thought these aliases may have been you ... bragging again :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for that tip, just checked Virgin, same prices as we've used, he is doing it himself now and I will pay him back when he is here :roll: He is very good at looking for the best prices, even when Mum's paying  

My 'not so early' night begins here

Goodnight, be good, enjoy.


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia, keep safe  

Decorating again tomorrow  :lol: Bye


----------



## chrisjrv

And a good night to all of you


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it snowed over night here in Glossop, and now the sun is out, strange weather for sure. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good evening,no snow here.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, no snow in Burton but came through some heavy wet white stuff on the M40 around Worcester this afternoon, luckily it wasn't settling :wink:


----------



## moblee

Least you got home safe stickey.

:idea: m40,m42,a444 into Burton :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Actually (that sounds upper class dunnit), M40, M42 A446 to A38 to home, A444 used to be OK but its a bit slow nowadays. Getting new service van soon, Corsavan soopa doopa with allys, aircon, 6 gears to much for an old f..t like me, have to get a cap I can wear backwards, be a bit of a shock climbing back in the Pug. 
Regards, 
Chris V


----------



## chrisjrv

We call our cat snowball cos he's white and he's had the op.REALLY :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not lost for words? :wink:


----------



## moblee

pug :?:


----------



## moblee

No not lost for words :lol: Trying to get these smileys to work :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

I replied, looked and you'd gone....Pug......Peugeot, don't laugh its pre scuttlegate but not unfortunately pre waterinthegearboxgate (see previous rants)
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Yes stickey,I downloaded some smileys & there rubbish,now i've got
to search & delete :!: :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

The barbeque was a boob then was it?


----------



## moblee

> The barbeque was a boob then was it?


No it wasn't a boob it was a beefburger :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

A McDonalds Booburgher eh, interesting thought..Nite nite time for my beauty sleep.


----------



## moblee

nite,nite stickey


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, we had more snow overnight again, this morning the sun is high in the sky, it looks like it could be a very good day.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning Babs, sunny but cold here and no snow,
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Only nipped on for a sec,morning babs & chris


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll start then shall I? Good evening everyone fromB.O.T. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello stickey,Talking from your B.O.T again :lol: 



Moblee from C.A.M.B.R.I.D.G.E. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You must have been hiding round the corner waiting for me to start! We were trying to have a sensible conversation about using the bog! Why do people spend £xxxx on a motorhome and then begrudge spending a few quid on bog blue, or green? :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Who were you having a sensible conversation with :?: 
No-one on here surely :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I did say trying, we're down to rotating bogs and foot operated traps now, I feel things are in danger of becoming to graphic, to much information


----------



## moblee

Yes stickey 8O We have a fixed toilet with a push & turn flush :!: ottytrain5: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Gives you something to play with while youu wait for the breakdown truck :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

MAD as ever stickey :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sue's watching Oliver Twist and I'm going round it, think I'll go to bed having supped some Southern Comfort, "thats a big one " said Sue looking at the glass, try and guess the reply, answers on a postcard to the doghouse :roll: :roll: nite nite hick


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Nite stickey if your merry sober up before you get in your pug :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Morning folk, it's overcast here. Hope you've not got a hangover stickey after having a "big one"


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning Babs and anyone else around, Sunny but VERY cold here


----------



## tokkalosh

Coooooeeeeeee  

Helloooooooo  

It's meeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aaah moblee on top


----------



## chrisjrv

Gerroff


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been grey & dull all day here.

Hi Tricia, hope you had a nice time, glad to have you back.


----------



## moblee

Good evening folks  
8O Tricia back,How did your friends move go :?:


----------



## moblee

Coooooeeeee  

Anybody about :-({|=


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, I'm back :wink: 
The move went well, had a thoroughly enjoyable couple of days, away from 'it all'

Thanks Babs  

My youngest son is here now, only until tomorrow afternoon though, he wanted to visit my Mum.

Have I missed much?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

Youngest son from Enfield,is that right :?: 

Not much happened,stickey's posting more.

I'm still decorating I've got some more as well,(word of mouth stuff,)
friends of the first woman,so thats good.


----------



## tokkalosh

Youngest at Uni in London.
Eldest in Army, in Tristan de Cunha at present.

Good to see stickey and crazylady posting again.

Glad to hear you are getting more work Phil, you must be doing something right :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Glad to hear you are getting more work Phil, you must be doing something right :wink:


 :dontknow: :lol: :lol:

Glad you've got some company


----------



## tokkalosh

See you again tomorrow :wink: 

Have a good sleep everyone  

Goodnight :sleeping: 

No need to respond Phil, I can do the night shift in my sleep :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OKAY :!: I won't respond :twisted: :twisted: :lol: 

nite everyone :sleeping:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.


----------



## chrisjrv

God morning Babs and anyone else around, seems a bit warmer today, cat decided to go out of front door instead of back door this morning, must signify something, don't know what,
Chris V


----------



## moblee

Backdoor shut :!: :lol: 

Evening folks


----------



## chrisjrv

Our cat isn't that clever :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all  

Chilly day here in Pembrokeshire.

Youngest on way back to London Uni now  

Mum going home from hospital tomorrow, all being well


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  

Sorry to hear your son's gone back now  

Hopefully good news about your mum though  

Finished my decorating on the first house now,three day weekend now yipee.
Start another house monday,soon be easter heading to picardy,oo la la :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Quiet on here tonight isn't it. Is there something on the tele? Can't see anything worth watching at the moment. I suppose Moblee will come charging up now to knock me off the top. No respect for age that chap, enough waffle for now. Vet can't find anything wrong with cat, suspect vet trained by Fiat as I still got a bill. :roll:
Oh I see he's been decorating


----------



## moblee

> Vet can't find anything wrong with cat, suspect vet trained by Fiat as I still got a bill. :roll:


Fiat trained vet :?: Why does it keep leaving puddles :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey and Moblee in tune and typing simultaneously there 8) :lol: 

Funeral on Emmerdale stickey  nothing else though, unless you are an Eastenders fan


----------



## moblee

Nothing on the telly :?: We've got a ornament & jan's mother's day cards
collecting dust,on ours :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Cards, that reminds me , must get a wedding anniversary card, 29 years on monday :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

On my tele there is a Beetle and a thermometer together with some dust :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm nothing special in fact i'm a bit of a bore,If i tell a joke you've probably all heard it before,but i have a talent a wonderful thing everyone
listens when i start to sing...... :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

nfire: 
Can you whistle ........................... far away [-o<


----------



## moblee

8O Tricia :!: I always suspected you had a nasty side :boxing: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What, me :roll: 

:lilangel: 


:lol:


----------



## moblee

:twisted: :twisted: :bazooka: :angel13: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You vicious bugger :roll:


----------



## moblee

> You vicious bugger :roll:


Tricia xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, you sweetie :blowkiss:


----------



## moblee

Before you go,any plans for tomorrow :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Here's a pic of my eldest, arriving on Tristan da Cunha.
The island has a great website and posts pics regularly - 4 of my son so far


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Before you go,any plans for tomorrow :?:


Lots to do .... why :?:


----------



## moblee

GOOD LOOKING BLOKE WHO'S THE YOUNG MAN WITH HIM :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> GOOD LOOKING BLOKE THE YOUNG MAN :wink:


Ok, ok, don't shout :roll: :lol: 
Of course he's good looking 

_Any plans for tomorrow _
Calm down, I only blew you a kiss ............................... :lol:

Goodnight, sleep tight, don't let the missus bite


----------



## moblee

> Calm down, I only blew you a kiss ............................... :lol:


Viagra by internet  :lol:

Tomorrow, pay some bills with my hard earned cash
like to go away again but should save money for easter trip.

YOU :?:


----------



## crazylady

Tricia, you've got a good looking son there, I bet you're proud, (of both of course, no favouritism) Hope your mum is Ok now.

stickey, I haven't a thing on my new telly, it's one of those plasma flat screens, I haven't any where to put my ornaments now.

Phil, nice to hear you've finished the decorating.

That's all for now. Goodnight folk.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight babs


----------



## moblee

Goodnight everyone,sweet dreams


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all. Busy morning so far :roll: 

My brother came around so I collared him to try and set up my wireless internet connection - what a palaver :x 
I am not changing ISP or anything, just going from USB to wireless with Tiscali but they did not sent me the setup disc with the router :x 
They emailed me with instructions but they don't work.
We rang them on three different numbers with no success.
I am going to email them again as I am now getting very angry :evil: 

Oh well, lets start copying my videos to DVD now, see how I get on with that


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, or should that be afternoon, I intended coming on here this morning after shopping, I was in Tesco at 7:30am. When I returned, my family all descended on me, breakfast all round. They didn't go till 11:45, when they were all fed & watered.
Tric, I hope you get your wireless connection sorted soon.


----------



## moblee

Hope you sort out you're wireless,My wireless is working fine thanks, I 
listened to cambridge united away to oxford on it :wink: :lol:

The U's won of course


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor Babs, Tesco at 7.30  
Wish I was in your area, then I could descend for breakfast too - maybe, one day :wink:  

Phil, :silly: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tricia,
Might be going away again,if we do catch you lot sunday  

Take care


----------



## chrisjrv

Ooh you have been busy while I've been working. Day started badly due to A50 being shut due to somebody spilling loads of cooking oil on it, big diversion took stickey to Peterborough via leicester, (seemed like a good idea at the time). Last job at new prison near Oakham, very nice apart from the bars, came hme via A50 and they're stil cleaning up! I bet moblee thinks of a comical comment. Thats it now until Monday,
Regards
Chris V


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk. Tricia, call in anytime you're in this area, I'd love to see you again.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Babs, I'll let you know when I get up your way  

Phil, not really worth saying this, but, have a good weekend  

stickey, are you 'off' for the weekend too :? 

I have sorted out my wireless connection, all by my little self - aren't I just wonderful 8) modest :roll: happy  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, we're not off this weekend, Sue is still getting over the flu. Sorted out your wireless al by yourself, did you cheat and read the instructions? I did and still had to get somebody in to do it :roll: Its not another language the writers are from another planet and as for talk talk Indian call centre :evil: :evil: . All works ok now though and I hope yours remains ok. Hope nobody gets too blown about with the threatened weather, ok here at the moment, a bit dull like me,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it;'s rather windy here this morning.
Well done Tricia on fixing you're wireless connection.


----------



## chrisjrv

Quiet innit. Is there anybody there? knock once for yes, twice for no :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Knock


----------



## chrisjrv

Who's there?


----------



## crazylady

Knock knock. I'm going to bed now. Goodnight folk.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Didn't get any knock knock jokes out of that then stickey :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Well I thought I had posted one but it's vanished, probably a senior moment on my part :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello I,m BACK :twisted: :lol:

*Really* wonderful to see the post thriving :!:

Glad your still here Babs & Stickey,& Tricia of course. 

:3some: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Been anywhere nice?


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,Went to searles at Hunstanton, two weekends running now,
got to save my money for easter break though :!: 

Stay home now for 2 weeks  


Your wife still ill then stickey :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Getting better now thanks, apart from being attacked by the cat this morning, I think he's sticking up for me :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Attacked by the cat,What is it a panther :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

No, its white, fat and not very clever :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all :wink: 

Poor cat, poor Mrs. stickey  

Hunstanton .... that near Liverpool :roll: :lol: 
You'll be able to do a rally there soon then Phil, knowing it so well :wink:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Hello tricia  

:roll: I,m getting moaned at daughter wants to do homework research.
Talk later if you're about :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Come to think of it I've got a lot in common with our cat :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Come to think of it I've got a lot in common with our cat :roll: :roll:


 8O Can you lick yourself  you lucky man :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are you working your way round to the joke where the father replies " give him a biscuit and he'll let you"? :lol: 
Get on with your homework :wink:


----------



## moblee

Homework's all done chris,....james prescott joule :roll: & leprosy :lol: 


No jokes from me chris I haven't got a sense of humour 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

So I've noticed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> No jokes from me chris I haven't got a sense of humour 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  

I'm back now,how's things with you :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil, Glad your daughter got her homework research done.

Things ok here although Mum is back in hospital :roll: 
They sent her home on Friday afternoon and she was back in on Saturday afternoon with problems caused by an infection and lack of oxygen in the blood. Recovered amazingly quickly.
We are now looking into a care home for her as my brother is going to Italy for six months soon and I am not a good carer for her at all and certainly could not give her the attention she needs.
Looking at something in Bristol area so I can move over that way and be better based for my travels.

Enough of that though .....

You are not being threatened by the storms over there are you?


----------



## moblee

Oh dear...Sorry too hear that  

Why bristol,there must be places in wales,unless it's personal choice
of course.


Hurricane Tokkalosh :!: 
We'll get some winds but it's mainly over cornwall/wales isn't it,hopefully
it's been over hyped.


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't know where the tv people get the 80 mph winds from, none of the sites I look at go to more that 39mph and that is dropping down now.
The local radio station has been giving out warnings all day and all the services are getting prepared for a bad time starting in the early hours of the morning.
We'll just wait and see, as usual :roll: 

Why Bristol .... well
I have wanted to move for some time now - it takes too long to get anywhere from here and I would like to be within easier reach of my boys.
I do not know where I will end up but Bristol is central and my step-brother lives there so would be a good place for Mum.


----------



## moblee

Fair enough  I think you're old enough to make decisions.

Our barometer just says rain i don't really understand the rest :lol: 

I know how you suffer from the wind Tricia :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Fair enough  I think you're old enough to make decisions.


Not sure about that  :?   :lol:


----------



## moblee

My age plus 12, yeah i think you old enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm definite for the annual rally, cannot remember what else offhand :roll: 
Once we have got Mum sorted I can sort out my own 'activities' so we will get back to that.

So many places to see 8)


----------



## moblee

OK Tricia,take care.
Hope you don't suffer from wind during the night :wink: :lol: 

Nite,nite :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all,
Woken at 5 am by lack of electricity (don't understand why it woke me :roll: ), Street lights on? Earth leak tripped, would only reset if shower isolated, found shower main switch had water dripping into it from section of roof felt, just looked outside, roof looks OK just the wind blowing water under the tiles then.....I hope. Might go out later and buy a new isolater switch...and there again I might just stop in bed :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Blimey 8O 

Water & electricity dont mix chris (I know you know that)

You'll have to get it sorted,otherwise you might forget & get a shock next
time you use it :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all :wink: 

Highest recorded wind at Pembroke Buoy was 39 mph at 2am, down to 30 at 9am.

Glorious sunshine at present - will be out later on and find out what has happened around about the place.

Keep safe all


----------



## moblee

hello morning brushteeth


----------



## tokkalosh

Those teeth squeaky clean now then Phil :lol: 

Just been on eBay looking for sited Static caravan for me - none in Bristol/Glos area, lots near Clacton though :?


----------



## moblee

clacton 8O 
Opposite side of the country tricia,along way from where you want to be.
Have to keep looking.


Yes teeth are squeaky clean,are yours :?: Or are they still in the glass :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Opposite side of the country tricia,along way from where you want to be.


Yes  but great for access to my boys 

My teeth ........ firmly ensconsed in my mouth thanks Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm just going out for a take away curry, all wind jokes will be noted later :lol: :lol: 
Chris V


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been windy & raining all day long, with a few respites inbetween. 
My daughters took me out for lunch yesterday afternoon. It was nice to have the whole of my family together. It's my 60th birthday today, according to my daughters it's a special occasion? Ange & her family have booked a 3 day break in Scotland for me in May, (hopefully the weather will be better) I only asked the girls to get me an induction to the local fitness centre, but Ange & family have paid for that as well as the break. Sam & her family have bought me the full keep-kit rigout plus trainers, so at least I'll look the part? Ange said she's booked me in for the London marathon as I should be so fit. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Babs


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Phil


----------



## moblee

Your Welcome Babs 

It is my sisters birthday as well today 10th march,small world,even
smaller world is that me & the lovely Tokkalosh ALSO share the same
birthday.
Unbelievable but *All* true


----------



## tokkalosh

:new-bday: Babs 
What great presents you have received, your just reward for being a wonderful Mother and Grandmother.


----------



## crazylady

Thanks Tricia


----------



## moblee

Priced up another decorating job today
It's only a little one,but as i tell jan (regularly) it's better than nothing :lol: :lol: 
I think :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Goodnight folk, I'm off to the land of nod.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Off down the Sailing Club today, see what jobs need doing.

Went down the Harbour at high tide last night, it was awesome, waves breaking all over the harbour car park.
Sun shining now but it has been raining hard.

Have a good day everyone :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, It's bright sunshine here, the complete opposite to yesterday.


----------



## moblee

Good morning everyone,Lovely calm mild day


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all 8) 

Wind really picking up here now ........... no ............it's not me :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Wind really picking up here now ........... no ............it's not me :roll: :lol:


Yeah right :!: Its all them *leeks* :lol: :lol:








Wrap up Tricia :!: 
If your going out I mean :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I don't leek 8O 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Where have you been tricia :?: Everything alright :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Been sorting out some paperwork and stuff :roll: 

When's your next job then Phil, got to keep them pennies rolling in eh :wink:


----------



## moblee

Tomorrow tricia only a one day'er though


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah yes, that is the 'little one' that Jan is supposed to be grateful for isn't it :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You remembered :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Of course :wink: 


I am at the moment writing an 'Idiots Guide to radios' for the Sailing Club.
There was an event at the weekend and it is unbelievable what went on with equipment. 
You just can't get the staff :roll:


----------



## moblee

> I am at the moment writing an 'Idiots Guide to radios' for the Sailing Club.
> There was an event at the weekend and it is unbelievable what went on with equipment.


No i won't say it :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I rarely use one - I just help the Bosun sort out the problems :roll: :lol:

They just cannot do without me :roll: :roll: :lol:

Such modesty


----------



## moblee

> I just help the Bosun sort out the problems :roll: :lol:
> Such modesty


What's a bosun :?: Is it a posh word for cox  :roll: :lol:

I'm a landlocked landlubber tricia :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside,
Oh I do like to be beside the sea,
There are lots of girl's besides
Phil would like to be beside
Beside the seaside, beside the sea. :lol: 

Bosun is the person who looks after all equipment and makes sure it is in good working order.

A cox is the person who steers a rowing boat and yells at the crew (rowers) to put their back into it.


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Very funny song LOL
Theres one girls backside beside the seaside i'd like to smack :!: 

And i know what a cox is :!: Its a apple :lol:


----------



## crazylady

You sure know your stuff Tricia. 'im indoors used to be a ships rigger years ago, so I recognise the lingo, I've heard it all before?   We had an Eglish bull terrier we named Bosun cos it reminded 'im indoors of ones he'd known?

That's it folk, Goodnight to you all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, Bye Babs 



moblee said:


> :lol: :lol: Very funny song LOL Theres one girls backside beside the seaside i'd like to smack :!:


 8O



moblee said:


> And i know what a cox is :!: Its a apple :lol:


Or a seasick rowers mate

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I suppose i'd better go,work tomorrow :lol: 


If you do move it will be a big wrench for you to leave your club :!: 

nite tricia & babs


----------



## tokkalosh

Go on then, get some beauty sleep  

There are Sailing clubs all over the place and I have several contacts :wink: a change may be a good thing in some ways.

Night night Phil.


----------



## moblee

Phew job done :!:If you want a job done get a man in, Another female satisfied :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

Beauty sleep 8O :tongue: :crazyeyes:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all - what you up to :?: 

Glad the work went well Phil, hopefully more around the corner


----------



## moblee

[/quote]Glad the work went well Phil, hopefully more around the corner 


> Thank you tricia
> You okay :?:
> 
> I've just been on youtube listening to ABBA the eagle song, brilliant voices.


----------



## tokkalosh

Things ok here although too much time taken up with visiting hospital  Bad of me I know but can't help it. Still, it can't go on for ever.

How's your wind :?:


----------



## moblee

Tricia

The wind has broke two panels & 2 posts on our fence around the back garden. :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry to hear that - is it worth putting them back now or wait until the wind dies off :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, I should have more posting time for the next couple of days as I stumbled over a bolt in the ground and now have a swollen trotter. Pity its not summertime but can't have everything. It was on a building site Phil before you start on about my unusual garden (I know you have no sense of humour) Time for a glass of pain killer I think :wink:


----------



## moblee

I'll probably re-concrete the posts tomorrow.A moblee's work is
never done :!: It's better when i get paid for it though :lol: 

No comment on the fiamma screens then :?: 
Thinking of buying a set,although people say taylormade & silverscreen are better.

(you don't have to comment) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I won't comment then


----------



## moblee

> I won't comment then


What's that comment supposed to mean :!: :lol: :lol:

Evening stickey


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry Phil ...... What is the reason for the picture of a white screen cover :?:


Hi stickey - sorry to hear about your toe ..... the lengths some people will go to ....  :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Sorry Phil ...... What is the reason for the picture of a white screen cover :?:


I was just showing you it prior to purchase,to see if you had any views. :!:

But don't worry i'll ask my *other* friends on the forum :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well I am sorry :roll: but I do not know anything about them :roll: I have the much acclaimed silver screens :roll: but then I am sure you know what you are doing :roll: after all, you are a man :roll: 







:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> after all, you are a man :roll:


I wondered what that thing was   :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

When God made little boys
He made them out of string
He found he had a bit too much
So he left a little thing 8O


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Sorry i was a while i was answering a pm.


In days of olde
when knights were bold
and ladies weren't invented
men bore holes in telegraph poles
and had to be contented.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Forgiven :wink: 


When God made little girls
He made them out of lace
He found he didn't have enough
So he left a little space


----------



## moblee

He must have run out early on some of the........No moblee don't :!: :!:

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

nite,nite


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all from a calm Pembrokeshire


----------



## moblee

Afternoon from the city of learning :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, just back frome my first work-out regime. I've found muscles that I didn't know I had. I have to admit, as that was the first one, I really do feel better. We'll see what happens when the weights get heavier. It's going to be do or die from now on.

Hi Tricia, I know how it feels like to keep going to hospital to visit your mum, it aint easy.

Loved the view of the panels phil. :roll: 

stickey, hope your trotter's isn't as painful as it was.


----------



## moblee

> Evening all, I should have more posting time for the next couple of days as I stumbled over a bolt in the ground and now have a swollen trotter. Pity its not summertime but can't have everything. It was on a building site Phil before you start on about my unusual garden (I know you have no sense of humour) Time for a glass of pain killer I think :wink:


Sorry chris i missed this one :!: Just trawling back a few days and 
found it.
I know all about building sites,stories i could tell would make your toes
curl. :lol: 
So you stubbed your toe (was ya pissed)(Drunk):lol: :lol:

:drinking:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad you have exercised unknown muscles Babs, careful you don't do yourself a mischief  

Day off from visiting today, brother going, then we will both go tomorrow.

Recording videos to DVD at the moment, a time consuming job but will save space in the motorhome. 

How's your trotter stickey  

Phil, have you mended that fence :?:


----------



## moblee

> Good luck transferring your tapes to dvd,never done it but i've heard it
> takes ages.
> I'll order a couple off you if there discreetly packaged :!:  :wink: :lol:


No comment Tricia :?: Is it becoz i'z engleez :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, Stickeys trotter is still painfull but not as bad as yesterday thank goodness, if I'd been drunk Phil I probably wouldn't have noticed. When I was a drunken soldier in Singapore my mates? rolled me down a steep hill, I got up and crawled off to bed, woke up next morning and found that there had been a broken bottle on the hill and I was stuck to the sheets with my own blood, never felt a thing but the shriek when I sat up was heard for miles :lol: Watch the exercise Babs, I started at the Gym and it was ok to start with and then I pulled my achilles tendon, hobbled for weeks after, don't let the trainers talk you into overdoing it, you only need the screwdriver to get them out Phil, bang em in with a hammer, thats what my irish mate told me. He also said that smoking was good for you as it made you cough and coughing strengthens the lungs, a great bloke, wonder where he is now? :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, thanks for all the advice on the excercise regime, i'll keep it in mind next time I go to the health centre.


----------



## tokkalosh

You're mad stickey :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

And all i wanted was a world of photgraphs to keep me warm :!: 
Micheal caine 75 tomorrow (legend)

:blob6: Moblee's on fire


----------



## tokkalosh

Flaming heck Phil, you called the Fire Bridge??


----------



## moblee

> Good luck transferring your tapes to dvd,never done it but i've heard it
> takes ages.
> I'll order a couple off you if there discreetly packaged :!:  :wink: :lol:


No comment Tricia :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

sorry Phil :lol: :lol: I missed that before :roll: 

I did wonder what the photos were that you were on about but thought you were just having a 'moment'  

I am always the one behind the camera so shots of me are quite rare


----------



## moblee

> I am always the one behind the camera so shots of me are quite rare :


Every cloud has a silver lining :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining :wink: :lol:


Ever the optimist then :roll:


----------



## moblee

I was refering to you being behind the camera Tricia :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: Do I know you :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sort of 8) 

No stickey or babs this evening :dontknow: 


Still they'll show up again.


----------



## chrisjrv

Did you have a nice night on top then? :wink:


----------



## moblee

[/quote]Did you have a nice night on top then? :wink:


> Lovely thanks chris,didn't have to change positions either  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You mean you fell asleep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Some people can sleep anytime, anyplace, anywhere. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is that the voice of experience? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Some people can sleep anytime, anyplace, anywhere. :lol:


with anyone :twisted: :lol:

Its Moblee :notworthy: :notworthy: :wave:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not with me you won't! :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Not with me you won't! :lol:


  And i thought you were a dead cert :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You could be right, necrophilia would be your only chance :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I keep turning up like the bad penny, you can't keep a good one down. :roll: :roll: :roll: It's been a really nice day here, the weather couldn't have been much better for March..........I suspect somebody will tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## moblee

Good evening babs,your not a bad penny,you're *more* than
welcome 

Lovely warm day here in cambridge today.


----------



## crazylady

Gee phil, thanks for that.


----------



## moblee

what :dontknow: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep it covered please Phil :roll: 

I'll ignore the slumber comments - I throughly enjoy my arrangements and have no intentions of changing them :!: 

The weather has been horrible here in Pembrokeshire, wet and foggy


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia :lover: 

You can sleep under my Awning anytime :wink: 


Things okay :?: 

There covered up :arrow: :bootyshake:


----------



## tokkalosh

Much more respectable Phil :lol: 

Things ok here.
What have you been up to today?


----------



## moblee

Not a lot really,nearly succumbed to the urge to go away for the third weekend in a row :roll: 

Concreting two posts tomorrow,exiciting life :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah yes, the fencing - oh well, it's got to be done  :lol: 

Might well disappear for just one night, anywhere local, just for a change 8)


----------



## moblee

Look trica, I don't want to do the fence I want to go to the south of France 




jan


----------



## tokkalosh

Well go then Jan :roll: leave Phil at home doing the fence :roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Look down the posts a bit Tricia.

Your word was my command - naturally!!

Dave


----------



## chrisjrv

Looks like they're ganging up on you Phil, shall I "stickey" up for you (oooh) :roll:


----------



## moblee

What's going on here :evil: Take that :!: And that jan :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris


Where you been :?:Resting your toe :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Something like that mate, think it's drinky poos time, nite nite


----------



## moblee

nite,nite stickey :drinking:


----------



## tokkalosh

Stumpy stickey slumber softly  


Phil, does Jan drive the Kon-tiki :?:


----------



## moblee

> Phil, does Jan drive the Kon-tiki :?:


No tricia, The poor lass passed her test first time in 1994 & has only 
driven 3 times since (short distances).

It's always been me driving,shame really.

Anyway spotlight back on me *now*
Sneeking on my posts :evil: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Typical man, hogging the steering wheel :roll: 

Tell Jan it's great fun, much better than car driving.
A bit of practise on a disused airfield - without you around of course 8O


----------



## moblee

Yeah tricia & we'll end up with a m/home like the one we've just got rid of
:lol: :lol: 

Women :roll: Let them vote & they want to take over :!: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

You like 'skating on thin ice' Phil :x 
:lol: 
I'll get her sorted when we all meet up :wink: 

Off to slumber now :sleeping: 

Don't stay up too late, you have work to do tomorrow :lol: :lol: 

Night, night.


----------



## moblee

Yes Boss :salute: 

g'night


----------



## tokkalosh

You've been up all night again Phil :roll:


----------



## moblee

> You've been up all night again Phil :roll:


   Modesty forbids me to reveal my secret formula :roll: :roll:  :lol:

Enjoy your day


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it was nice untill around 4pm. then the mist came down, now it's got even worse. Never mind, there's always tomorrow. (no idea what for)


----------



## moblee

Good evening babs,It was lovely here today as well,Finished my fence
already for the next gales :lol: 

Have you been to the gym again :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening everyone, weather is miserable, raining etc. just been to the chippy for our low calorie evening meal :roll: Had a phone call earlier from son saying there new (to them) car had attacked a kerb in Coventry suffering quite a bit of damage, as it was accident damage rather than a breakdown the AA man was quoting approximately £400 to get it towed home, as it didn't cost much more in the first place (1994 Escort) it a bit of a crippler. They texted later saying they had found a cheaper firm (horse and cart) and were taking it back to their local friendly garage to get it sorted, hopefully :roll: At least they are OK apart from a bruised wallet, kids eh!!! at least she's got a good job (would you believe rocket scientist) far brighter than me so how come She hit the curb head on? Its drinky poos time again, Hope your fence stay up Phil, when ours blew down it took 3 years to get somebody to come and renew it and then it was a rough job, moan moan I feel a Victor Meldrew moment coming on, may be back later, something for you to look forward to,
Regards,
ChrisV


----------



## moblee

8O Oh dear chris :!: 
If theres a fair bit of damage and they get a hefty quote they'll have to consider if the car's worth the repair,bearing in mind the value £400.00.


Enjoy your drink, i'm enjoying a glass of red at the moment myself.


Catch you later p'haps.


----------



## chrisjrv

Car worth about £500, tow home about £300, if you don't get it repaired and write it off you wil then have to shell out for a replacement which would cost you more again, it's catch 22. Wonder if I get to stay on top tonight? no chance, I bet you're lurking already :lol: 
Chris V


----------



## moblee

LURKING :!: LURKING :!:

By all means be top tonight,stickey


----------



## tokkalosh

Not a chance guys ........ it's me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O 2.24am What the.....

Oh well you can't keep a good woman down :idea: Unless you tie them
to the bed  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm not supposed to get excited but oooooooooooh


----------



## moblee

Morning stickey,Hope you are well :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Every day in every way I'm getting better and better (clouseau)


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning to you as well, hope the knots weren't too tight


----------



## moblee

> Morning all :wink:


Again (2.42am) 
:compress: :compress:


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks stickey, just enough to stop me falling off the top :lol: 

moblee, I could not get to sleep so thought I would get one up on you for a change  :lol: 
Feel shattered now :roll:


----------



## moblee

> so thought I would get one up on you for a change


   :lol:



> Feel shattered now :roll:


Have a nap then 

Oh :!: Thanks for the advice on jan driving the motorhome :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: 
If that happened you would just have to thank your lucky stars that you were not driving at that time and place because it was so obviously the fault of that other vehicle 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
I just used that pic for a joke  8O Hope they were alright..

Go & have a little nap,I'll come & wake you up :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

The mind boggles at the next possible lines :wink:


----------



## moblee

> The mind boggles at the next possible lines :wink:


Twas brillig,and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wade
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.

Mind boggling enough :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Absolutely boggled


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been quite nice today weather wise. Sam had to take Harry to hospital this morning with gastroenteritis, he'd worsen overnight & stopped drinking completely. After a few hours under observation Sam was told she could either take him home, or let him stay there, She took him home with her, & a nurse will call tomorrow. Whilst he was in hospital, he had taken fluids & eaten a tiny bit. We'll see what happens now.


----------



## moblee

> Never mind, there's always tomorrow. (no idea what for)


 8O Remember your post from saturday babs :?:

Whats your relationship with Harry & sam :?:


----------



## 94055

Hi long time no 8O


----------



## 94055

Anyone about?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Flippin eck mate, where have you been!!


----------



## 94055

to see the Queen


----------



## 94055

You?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

On her throne?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Did you mean me??


----------



## 94055

With the dog and bone?


----------



## moblee

:?: :?: :?: :bazooka:


----------



## 94055

Who?.....................You?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You are jokin!!


----------



## 94055

Me or you?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Could me you or me who knows??


----------



## 94055

You or me?


----------



## 94055

one or other?


----------



## 94055

Soon


----------



## mangothemadmonk

My comp is bloody slow 2nite matey


----------



## 94055

Now?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The old valves must be cold!!


----------



## 94055

see ya


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good man


----------



## moblee

Smash & grab or what :?: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, a blast from the past eh :lol: :lol: 

Hi SandJ & mango  

Babs, do hope Harry is better soon, not nice for the little guy  

Phil, Sam is Bab's daughter and Harry is Bab's grandson


----------



## 106210

*its me*

Must be my turn lol :0


----------



## chrisjrv

We've been raided by number snatchers, roll on 90000000000 whatever


----------



## tokkalosh

Everyone welcome :roll:  :lol:

Any special significance of 8,000 :roll: 8) :lol:


----------



## 106210

*it must be my turn again*

Its me a again lol
 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi simplesimon,
What have you been up to?


----------



## moblee

:hello2: :salute: :crazy: :blowkiss: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil

What you been up to today :?:


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia

Not much today,mostly washing the motorhome especially the roof,it
rained last night & when i looked at it it was covered in the dreaded
Black streaks :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Huh, you could have come and done mine too :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Huh, you could have come and done mine too :roll:


I've got more than enough here thanks :!: :lol: 
I want to polish the roof but the book says 13 stone 6lbs is the safeweight :roll: but i'm 16 stone 4lbs of rippling muscle  
I don't know how i'm going to do it :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are going to have to bribe someone to get up there for you then aren't you :lol:

Of course, if Jan was the driver, she may be willing ..................


----------



## moblee

If jan was the driver we may not have a roof :twisted: :twisted:


Plus we need someone Lighter than me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Naughty 8O :lol: 

It pays to be nice to your children :idea: 


Anyway, off to slumber now ... hopefully get a good nights sleep :roll: 

Night all.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight tricia,you should sleep well tonight


----------



## crazylady

phil, I don't need to tell you who Sam & Harry are, Tricia has done it for me. (thanks Tricia) I'll give you a run down, I have 2 daughters both married, Ange is the eldest, married to Robert, they have 2 children, Olivia aged 12 years & Joseph aged 1 year 8 months, My other daughter is Sam (Samantha) married to Paul, they have Harry aged 2 years 3 months, another on the way in July I nickname sweetpea. 

That's it for now, Goodnight folk.


----------



## moblee

Morning all  ,I hope poor little Harry's getting better Gastroentiritis
is Horrid,has he got some of that yellow Amoxicillin.
Poor little chap.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi everyone  

Phew, what a day  Got a call from the hospital this morning to say Mum was very poorly so I got hold of my brother and we went straight over.
We have been with her on and off all day, she has deteriorated but they do not know what is going on, a problem with her lungs which seem to be causing a lot of pain.
Sitting at home now just expecting the phone to ring again - cannot do anything except wait.
The doctor will not say what he thinks the outcome will be but from little things the nurses say it seems her 'time' is close.  

Anyway, enough of that, I need cheering up


----------



## moblee

A bit difficult to cheer you up Tricia  
To be honest it brings back very recent events for me,I very much hope
you have a better outcome.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil, sorry to bring back memories for you.

You got any interesting news - found a midget to polish your roof yet :lol:


----------



## moblee

No midgets tricia what are you like at heights :?: 

And no need to Apologise.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi all, posting quickly before broadband drops out again, I thought you had twin volunteer roof polishers Phil or am I thinking of someone else? Why don't I get notification of new posts anymore? very hit or miss, catch you later.


----------



## moblee

I,ve got twin girls, chris but i think they'll be scared up there, i'm thinking of getting some of that turtlewax shampoo supposed to contain a high
level of wax.
p'haps give it a light mist of Bobby dazzler afterwards.

Whats up with your broadband chris :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I've been up on my roof on about four occassions now, two for the aerial fitting, once to clean and once to polish so I am very experienced ........ that makes me expensive too :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Make sure you get the roof clean before using turtle wax otherwise you seal the muck in, I clean the roof of mine using Auto Glym motorhome cleaner and a long handled brush and standing on steps and I've only fallen off once...... in slow motion, I then wash the whole van with Auto Glym shampoo which contains a polish (polish what he asks) you have to leather it off round here or you get water marks over everything when it dries. I use Auto Glym polish about once a year on the body and black bumpers etc and no I don't work for Auto Glum and am I boring you yet cos I'm getting bored. Broadband is talk talk which is cheap so what do I expect, live with it.
Guess where Stickeys going now
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

> I've been up on my roof


If i was a rich man :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey, excellent advise, not boring at all :study: :lol: 

moblee ..... :-({|=


----------



## chrisjrv

Typing standing up cos the cats on the chair and won't move,
nite nite


----------



## moblee

> Guess where Stickeys going now


For a number 2 ottytrain5: :lol: Goodnight chris.

Excellent advice not all boring.

Tricia,You knew what i meant then :-({|=


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Typing standing up cos the cats on the chair and won't move,nite nite


Not even if you sit on it 8O

Night night all :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh yes Phil, I knew :wink: 

Sleep tight, don't let the kids bite :lol:


----------



## moblee

Everyones leaving  I am wearing deodarant :lol:

Goodnight Triciax :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Trying to shift our cat could seriously damage your health :roll: Now have to remove about 1 kg. of disarded white fur from chair, I don't understand how he can shed so much fur and not be bald, better go to work now,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, sorry I couldn't join in yesterday, just like you chris, I have talktalk, my broadband kept dropping out. The link light on the modem which is surposed to stay a constant orange, changed to green, then to flashing orange, at times the lights on the modem looked like Blackpool illuminations they were flashing & changing colour so much.

Sorry to hear about your mum Tricia, I know what the waiting is like, I've been there. 

Harry is loads better now, you'd never know how poorly he's been. That's kids for you, thank goodness. 
I was minding my other two grandkids Olivia & Jojo yesterday, I thought I had a day off. Livvie only stayed from 6:30 till 8:30am, then she was off to school. I've never known Jojo so good as he was while he was here. Still glad to Ange at 1:30pm to pick him up.


----------



## moblee

Afternoon Babs.

You certainly have your hands full with your siblings siblings :lol: 

We've changed to sky broadband from Bt & its not as reliable as bt,but
alot cheaper :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good afternoon all, a bit chilly today, weather threats said it would be worse so count that as a win :roll: catch you later,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, here I am again :lol: 

Eldest son's fiancee is coming down to visit, unfortunately Ryan cannot be with her as it takes 2 - 3 days to get from Tristan da Cunha to Cape Town, never mind back to UK  
My Mum is doing the yo-yo bit at the moment, better today than yesterday. 

Another sunny day here, but it has cooled down from yesterday.

Odds on snow for Easter :?:


----------



## moblee

Good,Glad you are here too.  

Mixed news for you at the moment Tricia.
I seriously hope things improve all round for you.


.....And you're right a lot colder,supposed to be crossing Le manche next
week probably still go but its nice to have a bit of heat. :hotsun:


----------



## chrisjrv

At least you won't need the aircon :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> At least you won't need the aircon :lol: :lol:


I don't think you need it in burton either ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Be good just to get away - don't forget the thermals and the spade :wink: 

No air-con, better fuel economy :idea:


----------



## chrisjrv

By the light of the moon(s) in Boston?


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Just having a laugh chris :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folks, glad to hear your mums better today Tricia. It's been quite sunny here today a bit on the cool side, but not too bad at all.


----------



## chrisjrv

I've been to Boston it was ................................................er, don't remember :lol: :lol: I didn't notice the moons


----------



## moblee

Boston :?: Did you read my post correctly :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Is there a Boston in France :?


----------



## moblee

> Is there a Boston in France :?


No tricia,More importantly will there be a moblee in France :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Go for it Phil, the weather won't be bad all the time :roll: 
Which day are you planning to go?


----------



## moblee

:lol: I'm not worried about the weather Tricia,
Its the finances lots to payout before the weekend :roll: 
plus its (my son) simons 18th birthday on monday 24th more expense :roll: :twisted: .
If we go it'll be the 25th.


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats cheating, nite nite all
From boston on trent


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: night chris :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight Chris

Phil, have you been saving for the past 18 years 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

saving for the past 18 years,do you mean like a fund :?:

If so NONONO


----------



## tokkalosh

It was said in jest really, how many of us were able to save when our children were growing up :roll: 

I may well disappear soon so will say Goodnight now, so as not to seem rude  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Alright tricia, I think i'll join you :roll: :lol: 

Nite,nite.


----------



## tokkalosh

Snuggle up then, Goodnight :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, nice and sunny here, off to Gloucester now, catch you later,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

> Snuggle up then, Goodnight :wink:


 :love10: :wink: :lol:

what you doing in gloucester chris :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Perhaps he's Dr Foster, before the shower of rain :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Perhaps he's Dr Foster, before the shower of rain :lol:










You're such a funny lady :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Inspecting machines on the Gloucester Keys site mate, busy today, just finished, now Knackered, drinky poos time


----------



## moblee

Drinky poos time,Go for it mate. :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Been for it now back :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good for you stickey,sorry i've been a bit sporadic tonight been doing other things.


----------



## tokkalosh

Drinky poos, ooooh, that's what I've been doing 8) 
My 'future daughter in law who is with child by by son' has come to visit my Mum - having spent all afternoon at the hospital we just happened, on the way home, to pass the pub run by friends of ours so decided our evening meal would be there. 
As I was not driving I was able to partake of some red wine whilst waiting for the meal  just the 1 or 2 or 3 glasses 8O 
Such good company but I am now a bit squiffy 8O  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

And you've all gone to bed ..... so I'm the best :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Drunken slob :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Glad you had a good time,i'll take it from here though. :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> 8O Drunken slob :wink: :lol: :lol:


A very relaxing experience :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh you've read it,I've been changing gas bottles & shopping the s'morning
just got in i was going to change my description,but you've accepted in 
the way its was giving. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: The truth doesn't hurt unless it ought to :lol: 

Have you packed your thermals :?:


----------



## moblee

No thermals packed,just my leather posing pouch :lol: :lol: 
Its pretty cold though,mustn't let it stop us but it is a bit off-putting :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Guess wot, talk talk phone and broadband was down this morning, phoned call centre and very nice man told me it was down.........I know that. Still down this afternoon, phoned call centre who said........... its down..... for how long? don't know got over 1000 down... oh goodee, posting now courtesy of yhe 02 plug in which is slower than carrier pigeon,
have a good weekend those of you risking it,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Poor old chris :!: 
Still nice of you to come on line and contact us


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm a very nice man :wink: and broadband is back :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yipeeeeee :roll: :lol: :lol:







:roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I'm waiting for the rain to stop here, it's been blowing a gale as well. Typical Bank holiday weather. :roll: :roll:
Hope everybody has a good break over Easter.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh well, hope tomorrow is 'Good'


----------



## moblee

Good evening Babs & Tricia.  

Any plans for you two over Easter :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am going to go to Cardiff for a couple of days, not sure which two yet.

Very windy here now ... again :roll:


----------



## crazylady

I'm not planning on doing anything. I'll be at the gym tomorrow morning. I was pleasantly surprised they are open.

That's it for now. Goodnight all you good folk out there.


----------



## tokkalosh

You are obviously enjoyig your gym sessions then Babs, well done, keep up the good work. Hope you have a good Easter.

Night Night all


----------



## moblee

Keep up your gym work babs  
Enjoy your time in Cardiff tricia,

Goodnight everyone :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

Good Friday morning to everyone










Not quite this bad but cold enough Brrr :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

'Tis a Good Friday today :wink:
The sun is shining, there is a strong breeze and my thermometer tells me it is 15 degrees outside in the Motorhome.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, bright and sunny here, motorhome internal temp. is 7C, glad I'm in the house, cat is sprawled in front of the window in the sunshine having decided its more pleasant inside than out, he may not be clever but he ain't daft,
Chris


----------



## moblee

> my thermometer tells me it is 15 degrees outside in the Motorhome.


 :roll: Where you parked,st tropez :lol: :lol:

:love2: :sunny:


----------



## chrisjrv

Did she mean 15f or 15c?


----------



## moblee

8O What a glorious good friday that was/is :roll: 

Is it not officially spring now :!: :evil: 
I think the sun's tired :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you been at the wacky baccy? :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Have you been at the wacky baccy? :lol:


You've asked me that before chris,& its stillno  :lol: :lol:

Now i'm not one of those who suffers with sads,(depression without the
sun syndrome) thingy,but all this bad weather doe's get on ya thru'penny bits :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've just been on the phone to friends who have gone to a C&W weekend at Pickering in their caravan. Apparently they are in 2 inches of water and the caravan is rocking about in the wind, but there are still people turning up and pitching tents! I've suggested alcohol to improve the conditions, they also have three dogs, should be an "interesting" weekend for them. I know I've asked you about the wacky baccy before, its when your posts seem "disjointed" (get it disjointed) I'm just a SAD old git but never mind,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

That's alright chris no worries  

These people who are camping at pickering deserve medals,we have all heard the forecasts for this weekend,but the ones there and all over the uk, have just said sod it & have still gone away :!: Good luck to them


----------



## chrisjrv

And the rest of us just said sod it :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Quiet on here tonight chris :!: 
Better pour myself another drink :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Would you like me to sing to you? :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Would you like me to sing to you? :lol:


No chris that's alright 

\/ :headbang:


----------



## chrisjrv

No problem, would you like to hear it again?


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: :-({|= :agrue:

NO REALLY DON'T BOTHER :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't get sucky


----------



## moblee

Whats sucky,stickey


----------



## tokkalosh

singing stickey - sucky smoblee :lol: 

Good evening all :wink: 

It was 15 degrees Centigrade actually - it is now 6 Centigrade in the Motorhome but somewhat warmer indoors, thank goodness.


----------



## chrisjrv

Same as mardy mate,  or getting a cob on, or getting your knickers in a twist. or a trifle upset


----------



## moblee

Knickers in a twist 8O 

You been looking at my pictures :!: 


Good evening tricia :drunken: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good vening Tricia, I'll leave him to you while I look at his pictures, U Tube I assume :lol: 
Drinky poos time
Nite nite,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Well thanks Chris but really ot necessary, we don't want to get cosy in the corner, he's a married man after all :roll: :wink:  :lol: 

Hi Phil, you had a good day?


----------



## moblee

> I'll leave him to you while I look at his pictures


Charming,now who's got a cob on :!: nite,nite chris :wink:


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia i've had a good day in the motorhome for most of it.


you ok [-o<


----------



## tokkalosh

Spent some time with my Brother then we went to visit Mum in hospital, so not particularly exciting :roll: 

Probably go to Cardiff after visiting tomorrow as long as I am not snowed in, which seems highly unlikely now


----------



## moblee

Good

Cardiff,Thats where you friend moved,right.

We are home till late monday,then probably off to france.


----------



## tokkalosh

Got it in one Phil :wink: 

Why are you not leaving before that :?:


----------



## moblee

We're not leaving before because its simons 18th on monday.


----------



## tokkalosh

Forgot :roll: 

First legal drink then


----------



## moblee

That's alright :lol: 

Yes 1st legal drink :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, that's me for the land of nod, guess I'll leave the top spot for you AGAIN :roll: 
Goodnight.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

The best should be top anyway :!: :lol: 

Goodnight


----------



## chrisjrv

And a happy good morning to you all. So Moblee's away just as I'm in the Cambridge area, good planning that, we'll keep the topic warm for you, at least somebody else gets a chance to be on top :lol: Talk to you later
Chris


----------



## moblee

I'm not away chris,I'm still about :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes but you're ABOUT to go away on Monday and I'm ABOUT to be in Kings Lynn on Tuesday so you won't be ABOUT when I'm ABOUT still have a good party and trip away,
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O No need to get sucky ABOUT it.


----------



## chrisjrv

na na na na na( fill in punctuation)


----------



## moblee

WHAT :dontknow: :crazy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Try na-na-na naa-na :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: How are you stickey :?: & how's boston on trent :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Should be called Borington on trent, cold and windy but no snow, are you bored as well then? Just spent a fruitless half hour attempting to import a music video onto I tunes so I could put it on my ipod, no luck don't thinkits do-able, no problem with cd's but this music video is by Quill and is not easily available and the tracks on it are not available on cd. Lifes a bugger ain't it,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Oh dear chris,I get my music downloaded from limewire & then my
son puts them on a disc for me.
Heavy snow for a while this afternoon but it didn't settle,supposed to be more on the way during the night :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Ask clever son if its possible to transfer the dvd soundtrack to cd for me will you, if you're not into mp3 players see how much music you can get on something the size of a matchbox and you can play it back through the van stereo
Coffee time from Borington on trent
Chris :coffee2: 
playing with emoticons, really bored.


----------



## moblee

Alright chris i'll ask him (quill) he's not here tonight his staying at his girlfriends  :twisted: 

Yes mate quite boring


----------



## chrisjrv

If you get any replies for the taylormade screens but they fit the previous model to yours ask them to give me a pm. Mine is the 2001 pre facelift model or in other words the last of the old ones while yours was the first of the new ones but luckily for you not one of the latest ones, to have shelled out all that money and then find the engine rusting and it won't reverse up hills must be really sickening,
nite nite, 
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O A knowledgeable response there chris.
Goodnight mate.


----------



## chrisjrv

I've pm'd you back nite nite
Chris


----------



## moblee

On top all night chris,you old dog  :lol: 

Thanks for pm,I fully understand which model it is now.


----------



## chrisjrv

And a good afternoon to you young man :lol:


----------



## moblee

Afternoon stickey
I've been in a snowball fight with my children this morning,I think I won :twisted: 8) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You should know by now that you can't possibly win any contest with children, if you beat them you are a bully, if you lose you are a wimp :lol: 
Chris :big4:


----------



## moblee

pm'd you


----------



## chrisjrv

pm'd you back, just to stay on top :wink:


----------



## moblee

> pm'd you back, just to stay on top :wink:


Adknowledged your pm to my pm,so i can be top during the PM :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Likewise :wink:


----------



## moblee

Alright chris you can be top :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thanks


----------



## moblee

Ease over there old timer :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Back in your box whippersnapper :grab:


----------



## moblee

> Back in your box whippersnapper :grab:


 8O 8O Ooh,Found yout teeth chris :!: Were they in the glass where you left them :lol: :lol: 
.........................................................................................................

I've bought the silverscreen from jac01,hope you find some.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all (just) one more glorious day off and then back to work,
Chris :help:


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon chris , Don't be down mate here's a present :forcefeed: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

oooh thank you :wickedfart: here's one for you, have a good party,if he lets you come,
Chris


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

:wave: act your age tonight :big11:


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: [-X 

Bored chris :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

how did you know? :computer:


----------



## moblee

Whats your other half doing :?: [/b]


----------



## chrisjrv

"Sod all" he said rudely, then went out to fetch a ruby murray :wink: ,
Catch you later


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, keeping busy I see 8) 

You gone yet Phil :?: 

In Cardiff still, red wine flowing


----------



## moblee

Hello Trica
Nice to hear from you  Getting squiffy again :drinking: :lol: 

Just booked ferry leaving in a hour or two  

Chris is out getting a curry ottytrain5: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Keeping away from Chris for a while then :lol: Burton-up-wind eh :lol: 

Did the 18th party go well??

Have a super time Phil, take good care of Jan and the kids.


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia the party went well  

we're going for 6/7 days near soisson \/ 

Cardiff's a bit closer,plus you've got a mate there :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Have a good time Phil, good evening ladies, at least we're in with a chance of being on top overnight, I'm out tomorrow night but only in Kings Lynn, possibly why Phils going away, don't know about the prevailing wind conditions :wink: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

About time Phil left us to it :roll: :wink: :lol: 

I won't be around much, other things to do whilst away


----------



## moblee

:big4:







see ya


----------



## chrisjrv

Will he ever go :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, bright and sunny here, off to work now, bye for now,
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I've not had a good few days, spent most of it ill in bed. Ne'er mind, I'm alright now, back on top form, so much so, I went to the gym and did a very gentle work-out.
We've still got the last remaining bits of the snow on the hills surrounding us, it'll soon be gone now it's raining.


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm back :wink: 

That was a good stint on top Babs.  
Hope you are fully recovered now  

Mum's birthday today, 88, so we had a bit of a 'do' in hospital, the nurses and patients joined in with 'the' song


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm back as well :wink: hope you are all well,
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I bet your mum enjoyed herself Tricia, I hope she's getting better. Did you have a nice time Chris? It's a bit of a grey start here in Glossop.


----------



## chrisjrv

Quiet innit. I was working Babs not really enjoying myself, stayed at Premier lodge Kings Lynn, found room heating not working so told reception who had it fixed while I went out to dinner. Seemed OK when I got back, did a few more reports and then turned it down to 16 degrees and went to bed. Woke up at 1am boiling hot room at 27 degrees and heating still going full blast. Switched it off at mains, opened the windows, had a cool shower and back to bed. Told reception in the morning and will now see if they pay up on their good nights sleep guarantee! Apart from that not to bad. I was surprised at the amount of snow around still and saw a couple of good snowmen, we had very little in Burton,
Bye for now,
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

No sign of snow here  

Nothing else exciting either although I did treat myself to a new outfit today


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, I'll do the morning shift shall I? :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Very kind of you Chris - I'll take over now.

Nothing to report here so I'll just whistle a happy tune

:-# 


Who did that to me?!?!?!? I could not get the whistling icon to work


----------



## chrisjrv

Whistle while you work, they all think I'm a ...... :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nite nite Chris :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops, sorry Chris, been otherwise occupied tonight :roll: 

Goodnight, have a good weekend


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, no idea where the last couple of days have gone, I seem to have been busy, but for the life of me, I can't tell you doing what. :roll: :roll: 
It started off bright & sunny at 6:30am today, it's gone steadily downhill since, it's cold & raining now. Are you having any better weather where you are?


----------



## chrisjrv

Its been a warm sunny day here, cut the grass :roll: listened to the kids screaming next door, not bad for the first day of spring, its quiet without Moblee to wind us up, when,s he due back? Hoping to pick up some second hand bits for the van next week and then as soon as I've got the car out of the way I can sort out the caravanette. New work van has been delayed by a fortnight so it doesn't only happen to motorhomes, you would have thought that an order for six vans would have some sort of urgency attached to it but I must be thinking of "olden days"
Bye for now,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, the good old days, when everything was done to schedule :? 
Well, maybe not ... don't think they had schedules so that helped :lol: 

What's a moblee ??????????? :lol: 

A lovely day here too.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## chrisjrv

Any chance of being on top for tonight :big11:


----------



## 94055

Bottom


----------



## tokkalosh

Maybe .................... maybe not :roll:


----------



## crazylady

And maybe it might be me on top?


----------



## tokkalosh

That's it Babs, you tell 'em :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

ME ME ME for the day shift then :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry to have left you for so long Chris, you can have a rest now, I'll cover for you :wink: 

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## crazylady

Good night folk, signing in for the nightshift.


----------



## chrisjrv

The weekend was fine thank you, I'm obviously going to have to stop up later, off to sunny Worcester now,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's blowing a gale here nothing like spring. Just saw the weather forecast for the week-end, it mentioned snow. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

High winds here too Babs :roll: 
Hope they are wrong about your weekend weather, as much as I love snow it is a bit late for it now.


The sailing season starts this coming weekend but it is not looking very promising for suitable conditions


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been rather grey & overcast today, but we did have about 2 hours of sun this afternoon though.
I bet you're looking forward to sailing again Tric, I hope the weather stays fine for you.


----------



## moblee

BONSOIR :drinking:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness, a French alchoholic seems to have joined this thread 8O


----------



## moblee

> Oh my goodness, a French alchoholic seems to have joined this thread 8O


 :lol: :lol: I won't show you my French stick  (bread) :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

Hope you have all had a super time and everything went well


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,It was brill,chatted to loads of motorhomers & even met
one of us sennen523 so that was good.  
Has it been quiet on here :?: 
When did you get back from Cardiff :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Great that you enjoyed your trip. I take it you like your Kon-tiki then  

Fairly quiet, Chris Babs and I have kept it going though :roll: 

I was in Cardiff for four days - had a good time, didn't really want to come home 

Did the kids enjoy themselves and keep well occupied?


----------



## moblee

> tokkalosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a moblee ??????????? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY  :evil: :evil:
Click to expand...


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> tokkalosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a moblee ??????????? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY  :evil: :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia, kids fully occupied swimming & I played football with them everyday.
The kontiki's brill.
Cardiff's brill :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are all 'fit as fiddles' now then :lol: 

I'm off for some shuteye - talk soon.

Goodnight all.


----------



## moblee

Alright tricia goodnight & anyone else looking in of course.


----------



## moblee

\/ 22 hours on top,broken by myself :!: \/ 

C'est tres calme sur ce soir tout le monde est ici en france :drinking:


----------



## tokkalosh

Who's a lucky boy then :roll: 

You still on the booze I see :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Thought i'd upset you :lol:

Guzzling the french grape juice at this very mo :!: 
The worlds lovely,you're lovely,i'm lovely *hic* :lol:

And i'm listening to High hopes,Frank sinatra :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Steady on, or things won't look so lovely in the morning 8) :lol: 

I've got a video of the Everly Brothers playing, their Reunion Concert.


----------



## moblee

WHY WORRY :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't you shout at me 8O 







:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

listening to charlie drake now :lol: :lol: 
I'm not shouting now


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm calling it a night now....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A night
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Goodnight :lol:


----------



## moblee

Part timer :lol: 

Goodnight :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all from dismal Burton upon Trent, not been able to post for a couple of days due to internet problems :evil: :evil: all my emails were being bounced as spam due to some scrote giving it a virus (told the boss Norton had run out, look what happens) All sorted now though, glad I don't use Internet banking and I don't use credit cards on the Internet either. Anybody see the program on beeb 1 last night about ID theft, worrying innit, better go to work now
regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Good morning all  

Wondered where you had got to Chris, thought Phil had frightened you away :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Smacked bottytime :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Smacked bottytime :twisted: :twisted:


We really do not need to know about your and Jan's 'pleasures' Phil :roll:

:lol: :lol:

Back for a couple of hours, out again this evening for a while, it's all go today


----------



## moblee

As long as you're happy :!: :lol: 

Motorhomers do it on the move :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Motorhomers do it on the move :roll: :lol:


That set my imagination going at full pelt :rofl:

I'm happy, thank you


----------



## moblee

I'm not  Wish i was still in france :!:

With the old motorhome i didn't want to go *anywhere*

but this one i can't keep out of it :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

At least you know you made the right decision in buying then.  

Do Jan and the kids want to 'up and away' every weekend too :?:


----------



## moblee

> At least you know you made the right decision in buying then.
> Do Jan and the kids want to 'up and away' every weekend too :?:


YES they do :!: Do you :?:

p'boro rally 3 weeks today :?:


----------



## moblee

Where's trish the dish [-( :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Perhaps you've frightened her away :big5:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,Didn't realise you were sooo handsome :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> YES they do :!: Do you :?:


I would love to be able to go away more often but am a bit stuck at the moment, with Mum in hospital 

Never mind, everything comes to those who wait  :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,just come back on been watching tv,did you go out :?:

We've only been back two days :!: It feels a lot longer :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, I have been out, down the Sailing Club, now catching up with friends on the internet 

When I have been away, I find that after a day at home I want to be off again


----------



## moblee

Now catching up with friends on the internet :roll: Hope i'm in that group :lol:

This motorhoming get's in your blood,i've had this kontiki about 5 weeks now, been away 3 times,2 weekends & 8/9 days in france *not*
enough :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Of course you are included 8) 

No amount of time is really enough for me, I would like to be up and away from here ........................


----------



## moblee

8) :lolrinking red wine again supposed to be keeping some back for p'boro don't think it will last :roll: :twisted:
nite,nite :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight all - sweet dreams.


----------



## moblee

Good morning  
My Charlottes 8th Birthday today ccasion4:


----------



## tokkalosh

:smilecolros: 

Charlotte - 8 years old today

:new-bday: 

\/


----------



## moblee

Thank you Tricia  

Have a lovely day.


----------



## chrisjrv

Happy Birthday Charlotte, don't let Daddy eat to much jelly and ice cream ukeright: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Thank you chris,Mum's busy preparing party food whilst i'm busy supervising & tasting :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Pass the parcel ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

> Pass the parcel ?!?!?!?!?!


Definitely :lol:
Eating quavers,savours,pretzels,pringles,sausage rolls at the mo :lol:

Have you been to the sailing club Tricia :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Still on the healthy eating kick then :roll: You'll be sorry in the morning :badairday: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

No worse than the occasional curry CHRIS :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not today Phil, gave it a miss.

Party go well?


----------



## moblee

8O Yes went well tricia,Thank you

(gave it a miss & your sailing club)is not something i'd of put together :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I have some very lazy moments Phil 8O 
Today's lasted all day :lol:


----------



## moblee

So do I it must be a leo thing :lol: 

You need a break from your routine & your responsibilities,several glasses of french wine waiting for you at p'boro :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sure do Phil, sure do 8) 

Will bear that invite in mind, thank you.


----------



## moblee

Just discussing me nipping back to france midweek for some more wine & tobacco :!: 
Just comeback as well,love red wine too much :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

No comment =P~


----------



## tokkalosh

Stickey stuck up there all night :lol: 

Nice flakes this morning :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Nice flakes this morning :wink:


I'll probably just have toast :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morninmg folk, woke up this morning, looked out the window to see snow all around, plus bright sunshine, what a lovely combination.
Glad you had a good time in France Phil, now back to reality.  
Tric, how's your mum doing?


----------



## chrisjrv

We woke up to a good layer of snow this morning, all gone now, occasional flakes still, no toast around though, cheers Phil?
Chris


----------



## moblee

flakes (corn) Hello chris

Thanks babs


----------



## chrisjrv

wheat(shredded) hullo Phil :roll:


----------



## moblee

How did we get into THIS :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Shreddies please :wink: 

Went to a couple of 'local' markets this morning - drove in varying strengths of snowfall.

Visited Mum in hospital - not good today, low blood oxygen, maybe infection. Not her usual compus mentus self  

Down sailing club for an evening race but wind too strong and gusty so it was a no go.

Just eaten Chinese takeaway - glass of wine now please Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

Of course

Oh dear

*oh dear* 

oh dear

Hope it was yummy,Haven't started yet,but its imminent :lol:

Been in the motorhome today cleaning half a ton of french sand out 8O Found a case of beer *&* four bottles of red we forgot about.
so that was good :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm a cereal idiot :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Or should that be surreal? :wink: 


When I was in the Army shreddies was another name for underpants


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> When I was in the Army shreddies was another name for underpants


Yuk 8O 
Hope I forget that by the morning :!:

:lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Did I see your name down for the Beehive farm do, may have to visit as its only 10 miles fro chateau stickey :wink: must check the social calender
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

That's correct Chris, my name is down.
Be great to meet you, are you as bright as your avatar suggests 8) 
:lol:


----------



## moblee

sneak on top :twisted: 

nite,nite


----------



## moblee

1962  What a good year


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry I'm probably low wattage.
Phil. 1947 was a good year, I was part of the 1947 bulge and am still slightly overweight, hence the shredded wheat, rather like emptying the cat box and pouring milk over it, hey ho the advantages that getting old brings :roll: :roll: 
Chris

No snow here this morning but I bet Babs has got some


----------



## chrisjrv

Testing post clock


----------



## chrisjrv

Still one hour out, what do I do Phil? :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is that it?


----------



## chrisjrv

obviously not


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,

Go into 'Your Account' at the top of the page, scroll down to time and change it to GMT+1

I'll be back later with more help if that didn't work :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris.

Go onto profile at the top pf the page,scroll down click on timezone then chose gmt +1,should do the trick.


----------



## moblee

Tricialosh beat me to it :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Great minds think alike


----------



## moblee

:love7: :notworthy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Wow, OTT or what 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

What :!: :boxing: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

:crazyeyes: :snipersmile: [-X


----------



## moblee

Nuke Tricia's picking on me :!:


----------



## moblee

A tokkalosh :arrow: :fatalfridge: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OnlY PLAYING :wink: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Playing with fire I'd say. Tried wot you said this morning, just did it again, lets see if it worked :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yippeeeeeeeee, O.K till winter
Chris


----------



## moblee

Well done chris :thumbleft:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all  

Nukes arcade games are a bit of a nuisance :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:crazyeyes:









Yes :!: :!: Bye see ya later :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll try one then :wink:


----------



## moblee

There's no dominoes or bridge on there chris :wink: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's not snowed today, but we've had a few hailstone showers. Yesterday afternon it snowed for about 4 hours none stop, not that it stuck on the ground, it did on the surrounding hills. I wonder what we can expect tomorrow?


----------



## moblee

Evening babs,Hope you are well


----------



## tokkalosh

The bowling is good isn't it 8)


----------



## moblee

The bowling is good :!: 8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:bazooka:


----------



## moblee

Sorry tricia :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That I do NOT believe :roll: :lol: :lol: 

How does the scoring work, I don't understand it


----------



## moblee

I don't really know how the scoring works,I just know i'm top :!: :wink: :lol:

night triciax


----------



## chrisjrv

I hadn't realised there was cricket on there. Instructions would be helpful, ](*,)


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I'm feeling well and it's been snowing again so we're surrounded by the white stuff here in Glossop.


----------



## moblee

Hello babs,







well done


----------



## moblee

Where is everyone :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil I'm here, but am shattered, may get myself upstairs shortly - just one more cup of tea :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Relax Phil I'm here, useless work laptop keeps knocking off the watched topic, there's me trying to find it luckily tocky posted, so here I am with absolutely nothing to say...........seems to be a lot of moaning about Swift beds, hows yours :roll: how is it sober :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Like busses aren't we .......... nothing for ages then two come along together :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Moblee must be a single decker :lol:
Sorry Phil couldn't resist it


----------



## tokkalosh

That took me a few seconds to work out Chris ....... good one :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> may get myself upstairs shortly


c u there :wink: :lol:

My swift bed is fine,chris :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

We now await a deluge of swift bed jokes :wink:


----------



## moblee

No chris no swift bed jokes :lol: 

Soberish tonight,should have bought more bottles  


Single women come home go to the fridge then go to bed,married women
see whats in bed then go to the fridge :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats brave, nite nite
Chris


----------



## moblee

yeah night chris :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

:sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Night Chris, sweet dreams


----------



## moblee

The games are quite addictive tricia :lol:


----------



## moblee

\/ cambridge united *won* again \/


----------



## crazylady

See Liverpool won tonight. Well done. 
I missed my milestone score of 1000, I wasn't counting but you were phil, thanks for that.

Goodnight all.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, well done Babs, had you down for an early morning person rather than a late nighter, anyway cold and clear here,
Chris


----------



## moblee

your welcome.


----------



## moblee

British summertime :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

All the seasons in one day :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hi tricia

Just abit of colour 8) 
I think this post is suffering now there's games on here :!: :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Relax all, I'm back, now lets see about these games :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I normally am an early morning person Chris, just lately I've been both but haven't always posted a reply, I'll try to remedy that in the morning. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good evening babs & chris


----------



## chrisjrv

As Mr. Wogan asked "is it me"? Can't find how to access the instructions on the games, or do you just experiment? Got no kids to ask :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Some have instructions,some i just experiment with :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all   

Busy with another game, not on here though, Bloxorz, that I played a while ago :roll:


----------



## miagi

*Last one ??*

Must be me !!!!!!


----------



## moblee

Hello miagi  Thats a new name I haven't seen before,but you're more than welcome :thumbright:


----------



## crazylady

What games are all going on about?????


----------



## moblee

Its at the top babs, on arcade


----------



## tokkalosh

Nuke has modified the 'Arcade' Babs, there are numerous games on there and we are all busy trying them out :roll: 
By Bookmarks, Watched topics - see it??


----------



## moblee

:2: : : : \/


----------



## tokkalosh

:smilecolros: 
congratulations
:smilecolros:


----------



## moblee

:blowkiss: :wink: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Well done moblee on 2000 posts

Thanks Tricia, I'll have to look into the games.


----------



## moblee

nite,nite fellow posters :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I thought I'd post early for a change.


----------



## andygrisswell

Good Morning


----------



## chrisjrv

And good morning from me :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good morning from me too


----------



## tokkalosh

Another Good Morning from me as well.

I will NOT play games today - must get on with other things :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O All the chicks & dudes down the arcade :?: Might pop down later & get a ice-cream on the way :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is everbody playing games? :roll:


----------



## moblee

SNAP :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I get the feeling you're looking over my shoulder, how many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## moblee

Probably two :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not that many :wink:


----------



## moblee

Are you coming to p'boro show chris :?: A mere jaunt A511,A47 & you're
there :!: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I've been in the arcade, failed miserably, I'm not meant to gamble.  
That's it, I'm going to bed. Goodnight folk.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I'm feeling like Billie no mates, is anybody there? :wink:


----------



## moblee

Morning Billie :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm here :lol: don't worry about the games Babs, I can't play most of them and don't understand the rest, Yes we're coming to Peterborough but only for the day, might wander into the rally and look for a swift surrounded by empty bottles. Off to the opticians now for a diabetic eye test, drops in the eyes and then walk round like Mr. Magoo for the next few hours 8O 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Alright chris hopefully *see* you there :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Been busy ..... and not just with games :roll: 

Gorgeous sunshine here today, must go out in it soon, shame to waste a glorious day.

Thought I posted on here last night but I cannot see it :? mind you, I was exhausted.

What you winning at now Phil :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Will let you know definately about Peterborough when it gets closer, found out we should be able to buy a cobb barby there. You will be looking for a plump bearded elderly bloke with no sense of humour who drinks coffee with two sweeteners please, Sue drinks black coffee with one sugar, probably pm you mobile number as swifts are not exactly unusual. "I recognise you as moblee and claim my £10".
Weather here has been manic, sunshine followed by cloudbursts. Optician went overboard with drops I believe as I've been suffering all day but last time I was ok after a couple of hours,
Your turn,
Chris :wink:


----------



## moblee

> You will be looking for a plump bearded elderly bloke with no sense of humour


Henry the eigth lookalike :lol: :lol:

Your wife can have a black coffee,chris & i'll try to remember to buy some sweetners.Do you have problems with your sugar levels chris (diabetes) a bit nosey I know :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Henry had more money and more wives, I'm only on my second, don't bother buying sweeteners mate I don't have sugar in drinks because of the diabetes, type two controlled by pills and diet though I sometimes fall off the diet :roll: You haven't said how to recognise you, wine bottles, swift, approx 5 kids? has bought secondhand silver screens, put moblee on a card in your window? wear a carnation, pm me your mobile number, will I be able to understand the Cambridge accent ooh aargh, :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

> will I be able to understand the Cambridge accent ooh aargh, :lol: :lol:
> Chris


:bad-words: I'll recognise you by your bow & arrows & your tights :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats Nottingham mate, still close enough. Where is everone tonight? we had a couple of new posters over the last few days, were they one hit wonders, come on people I'm too old to keep up this silliness for ever :^o :crazy: :wickedfart: :animalpig: uke: seee what I mean? :big11: nite nite
Chris


----------



## moblee

Don't know where they are :?: 
We'll sort something out for p'boro chris for a start i'll have my mhf flag on a pole with my name on it :!: 

Night chris :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

That'll do nicely, if you're not in I'll scratch "hello" on the side :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Looks like it's going to be a fun time at Peterborough, I sure miss not having a motorhome, one day, one day? :roll: 
I have been to rally's & meets, as Tricia knows, that's where we've met a couple of times. As I only have a car, it means I can't stay long, and most of the fun happens after I've left.
That's it for tonight. Goodnight folk.


----------



## moblee

Poor old babs,i'll still talk to you :lol: :lol: 

nite.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, It's nice to know you'll speak to me phil. What if I'm not there, will you still talk to me. :?: :lol:


----------



## moblee

morning all  

Babs :arrow: :roll: 8O :wink:  :crazy: :dontknow: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, I'll still talk to you Babs even if you're not there, stops you answering back :wink: Thats a phrase I've never really understood, like laughing on the other side of your face etc.
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

I've lost my silly hat - must go and look for it - everything too serious at present - maybe I need a couple of bottles :drinking: :drinking: 

Off down the club shortly then visiting Mum this afternoon.

See you all later - have a good day.


----------



## moblee

Blimey 8O Babs,chris & tricia The woodwork must be empty :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

:grouphuuug:


----------



## moblee

Blimey even Moblee's fan club's turned out 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't fancy yours :wink:


----------



## moblee

That's just as well,I'm not offering :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

So, what's going on here behind my back 8O


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  
At the top of the page we're discussing the infrequency of posts :!: 
Then following that everyone posts :!: 

Which is gooood :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> the infrequency of posts :!:


Personally I blame you Phil, you are always in the Arcade :roll: 
I know that because your name is 'in lights' on there. :lol:

Anything planned for tomorrow?


----------



## moblee

8O 

Remember no man is a failure
who has friends.



Nothing planned for tomorrow


----------



## moblee

:? :roll: :dontknow:


----------



## tokkalosh

That little yellow man tells me you 'don't know'
I am shocked .... you gave me the impression you knew everything 8O :lol: 

Sailing club for me tomorrow, sorting out a newly acquired desktop computer :roll:


----------



## crazylady

I'm not planning on doing much tomorrow, go with the flow i say.
phil, you have some good fantasy's I'll give you that. Did you get that fan club in your wildest dreams? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
On that note I'll say goodnight folk.


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> Did you get that fan club in your wildest dreams? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :sign5: You've got the measure of him then Babs :jester:

Goodnight Babs, have a good Sunday, wherever the flow takes you


----------



## moblee

Two ladies at once :twisted: Like buses :lol:


----------



## moblee

> :sign5: You've got the measure of him then Babs :jester:


 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

Goodnight babs :wink:


----------



## 111306

For now it's me.

Taliman


----------



## crazylady

Good morning all, have a good day.


----------



## moblee

Good morning all  :hotsun:


----------



## chrisjrv

Happy Sunday everyone, washed car, washed van, fitted secondhand deflectors on caravanette, played with new multi position ladder, looks like it wil be ok for washing roof, had sunday roast dinner (actually cheese sandwiches), now time to play on laptop, so
:lurk: :hiding: 
Games time
Chris


----------



## moblee

You've been busy chris :!:

I've just got back from london 26.3 miles







phew (I wish) probably couldn't run the .3 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, some people have been busy, not me though. I saw on telly an old chap, Buster aged 101 running the marathon for the first time, I couldn't walk half a marathon. I never found out how he did.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, I suppose moblees still playing games, must admit to having a go myself found a simple one even I can play, waiting to sort out tomorrows work and the firms laptop decides to run a full system scan, must get round to altering that but after al the agro getting rid of viruses trojans and everything else.. people who get their amusement from introducing these things should have a gentle punishment, impaling with a blunt stake comes to mind, lets see if they find that funny (rant rant), ah good its finished , time to swap laptops nite nite
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Yes, I have caught sight of Phil in the Arcade a few times this today :roll: 
I really feel I need to get a life  
Nuke has a lot to answer for :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I,m here,damn Arcade :twisted: :twisted: 

Must go before i get withdrawal symptoms :evil:  :computer:


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll do the night shift :wink: 
Sleep well all 8)


----------



## moblee

Wakey,Wakey


----------



## crazylady

Good morning all, even I had a go on the arcade yesterday. I was 2nd to the top in roulette, there were only 3 scores in there so it doesn't say a lot, that was by good luck and not by good fortune, I had no idea what I was doing. :lol: Where's the instructions to these games, or do I pick the wrong ones. :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning, Babs, Phil, Chris, Uncle Tom Cobbley and all :lol: 

Well done Babs, you'd do well at the local casino then :lol: 
Not many with instructions that I have seen, haven't a clue on some of the ones I have opened.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I'm glad it's not me being stupid that I can't find instructions, thanks for that Tricia.


----------



## moblee

Good evening babs.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all.....I've dried, can't think of anything to say, is this senility :roll: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

:evil: :evil: at moblee :twisted: :twisted: 





:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hey What's up pussycat whooa :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Phil, you you should go out and find some REAL work to do :roll: :wink:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I've dried, can't think of anything to say, is this senility :roll:
> Chris


NO It just means you're a boring old :wickedfart: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I've been in that arcade, it's addictive. 

That's it, I'm going to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## tokkalosh

You know all about that :wickedfart: of course Phil :roll: 


:lol: :lol: 

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

:evil: :twisted: 

I'll do the night shift tonight :silly: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.


----------



## chrisjrv

Whats this, boring old fart, nothing boring about me mate, tuneful and melodic, if music hall hadn't died I could have been the English Le Petomaine, so hysassult: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

I'm only playing chris :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

:-({|= :-({|=


----------



## tokkalosh

You are always _playing_ Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

Usually with myself  

(no 2 player games in the arcade) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Many a good tune played on an old fiddle :lol:


----------



## moblee

Next time your found with your chin on the ground,
There's alot to be learnt, so look around :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

So any time your gettin low
stead of lettin go
Just remember that ant
Oops there goes another rubber tree plant :!:


----------



## moblee

=D> =D> =D> 

No one could make that ram scram,he kept butting that dam.


----------



## chrisjrv

Ram a dam a ding dong?


----------



## tokkalosh

Ding-a-ling 8O


----------



## moblee

> Ding-a-ling 8O


Silver bells hanging on a string,
I want you to play with my Ding-a-ling.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, sorry I didn'y say good night yesterday, or good morning today, please consider them said.  
Been another busy day grandson minding today, also I've been at the gym. I mighrt have to go into the arcade now. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are forgiven Babs  

Phil is sooooooooo busy, when he's is not in the Arcade he is doing something with his ding-a-ling 8O :lol: 

Got to start clearing out my Mum's flat as she wil be going into the nursing, hopefully, on Monday.
Anyone want a nearly new fridge freezer or washing machine :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Tricia, I hope you're mum will be happy in the nursing home, I know my mum loved it in the one she was in. I have to admit I keep going into the arcade, once I start loosing, I'm out of there.
Goodnight folk, sweet dreams.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight babs,
Hope it works out for your mum Tricia.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the sun is shining now, but it snowed overnight.


----------



## moblee

Good evening folk,the sun was shining but its dark now :wink: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

crazylady said:


> it snowed overnight.


Bit of a surprise at this time of year 

Thanks for your thoughts Babs and Phil.

Had a hectic day today so late getting here - bet you've been in the arcade all day Phil :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Just going to say goodnight to all you folk on J&T, just having one last go in the arcade before I go to bed.


----------



## tokkalosh

Got to get some shuteye - Goodnight all


----------



## moblee

GOODNIGHT  :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## badger

WAKE UP He He He He


----------



## Velvettones

it's markie on top time


----------



## moblee

*TWO* Rare names from the past,*Welcome*


----------



## tokkalosh

We want more :!: 

Ban the Arcade :!: 

Lets get our lives back :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

True :!: 

True :!: 
&
True :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't say too much will you Phil :lol: 

You been working today??


----------



## moblee

Too much :lol: 

Yes i have been working today i did a small job at a friends garage.


What have you been up to PATRICIA :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, been a bit busy for the last couple of days, no time for posting, collected the new work van on Wednesday, 7 of them were supposed to be delivered to Leeds depot at about 11 o clock (they're already three weeks late), anyway they turned up at 1.30 and we all went off to fill up with diesel and one of them had brake failure! These are the new Corsavans so its not only Fiat that have problems. We will be coming to Peterborough for the day on Saturday, probably camping off site as its to dear to camp on site for one night, will call in if we have time or its raining,
Chris :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,
Its next weekend at p'boro (24th-27th)


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
Been sorting out Mum's paperwork today, gee, some of it was soooo old!

Looking forward to my Cardiff friend coming over some time at the weekend  

Off to bed shortly, relaxing with a good book :wink: 

Night all.


----------



## moblee

Nite Tricia.

I like your new signature 8) :rofl:


----------



## crazylady

I've been very good today and kept out of the arcade. It's been really windy today, and no, I've not been eating beans.  
Goodnight folk.


----------



## tokkalosh

Good morning from a wet and windy South West Wales.


----------



## moblee

Good morning from Cambridge


----------



## tokkalosh

Your face must be sore from that silly grin Phil :roll: :lol: 

What you been up to today, spending time with the kids, cleaning the motorhome, helping Jan or ..... the dreaded arcade :lol:


----------



## moblee

> What you been up to today, speding time with the kids


Spending time with the kids :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:withstupid: 

:tongue: You pickin' on me :evil: 






:lol: :lol: 

Good Night :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

I like your avatar
That reminds me i could do with some Grub :!: :lol: 


Night all.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, been a bit busy lately, no time to play on here, however....thanks Phil I did know it was next week for Peterborough and I would admit it if I went this weekend wouldn't I. Been checking campsites in the area hoping to stop over Friday night and come home Saturday evening, not much luck so far, if all else fails we could stop at the show but its expensive to stop one night. Could always stay at the Premier lodge :roll: , anyway catch you later,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all, just bumming around again today  8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon everybody  

Thats alright chris,I just didn't want you to make a wasted trip :!: 

Hi tricia


----------



## Velvettones

back from the rally, on top again


----------



## tokkalosh

:evil: Phil :twisted: You keep knocking me off  8) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Can I do it as well please :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

See you in the arcade Chris :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesperateDan




----------



## chrisjrv

Who was that? :?


----------



## moblee

8O I'm not knocking you off,Tricia :!: Heaven forbid  :lol: 

My children have discovered the games in the Arcade :!: :roll:


----------



## moblee

:-k Well someone's gotta feed this baby :!: 

On a dark desert highway,cool wind in my hair,warm smell of colitas rising
up through the air.....


----------



## chrisjrv

Oops, for reasons far to complicated to go in to I shall now be coming to Peterborough for a day visit on Friday. The best laid schemes and all that :roll: 
WHY does my email not notify me about replies any more, how can I keep on top? is it a plot?What day is it? who am I?who am I talking to? Am I cracking up? Answers on a postcard or on here then,
Chris
OK its Hotel California, are you working your way round to the line about"please bring me my wine"/


----------



## moblee

Well done chris :lol: 

Up ahead in the distance I saw a shimmering light,my head grew heavy & 
my sight grew dim,I had to stop for the night.....


----------



## chrisjrv

Wots a colita? sounds like a surgical appliance, warm smell of colitas? urgh, bed pans etc. off to Peterborough for the day, working Phil I know the show is next week (listen to teeth grinding) :lol: Have a nice day in the arcade everyone.
PS anybody want a cat, we've gained one through its owner dying, RSPCA were most unhelpfull to the relatives "what do you want us to do about it"must remember that when they shake the tin at me, we are now temporary foster parents and our cat is NOT HAPPY about the interloper living in the back room.
Chris


----------



## moblee

Morning chris,The shows this weekend not next week :roll: :arrow: (listen to teeth chattering with laughter) :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, it's been really pleasant here today, so much so, I've been out with my T shirt on & no coat. I had my jeans on as well.


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm all of a dither :? :lol:


Chris, you only get notified of the 'next' post, so if you don't respond to that you will not get more ---- make sense :?


----------



## moblee

What a lovely day today









Hope you all had a good day


----------



## tokkalosh

Not bad Phil, one guess where you spent the day 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: Clothes shopping for me & janet :!: Getting the m/home ready for
p'boro.

Now united are 2-0 up :!: :!: \/ 
Bounce,bounce Amber army :multi: :multi:


----------



## tokkalosh

No small talk, just a goodnight to you all :sleeping:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's looking grey here, maybe it will brighten up later.


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, not very nice here at the moment, cat required foot assistance to go out, at present under the motorhome scowling at me and the world in general. Whatever happened to putting the cat out at night? :roll: 
Chris
Now let me see, when was the Peterborough do again!
"You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave"


----------



## moblee

It's been cancelled :!: :lol: :lol: 

Morning people


----------



## chrisjrv

You've been there all day, get a life :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Life,but not as we know it captain :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, yesterday started grey & dull, then it was beautiful. This morning looks the same, dull & grey. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all. 
Think I missed a day here :? 

Everybody off to Peterborough today ?!
Hope the weather is kind for you all 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, after a pretty dull day, the sun has decided to come out now. Better late than never I surpose.


----------



## moblee

Good evening everyone,
Finished washing the m/home all set for tomorrow now  Yipee


----------



## chrisjrv

Stuff washing the motorhome, see you tomorrow :wink: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

You dirty boy :!: 

We won't get there till about 3 o'clock,chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Suspect Chris has the right idea - doubt you will come home clean Phil.

Glad you got some sun Babs, been bright all day here, quite cold now though.


----------



## moblee

Mud,mud glorious mud :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

A dirty weekend for you Phil 8)   :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Possibly :twisted: 

The weather is supposed to turn nice in cambridgeshire friday/sat,It don't
really matter though getting out in the m/home far more important :!:


----------



## moblee

Oh bugger this,too quiet :blowkiss: :-({|= :smilecolros: :tongue: :la:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sshh, you'll wake everybody up :roll: :lol: 

Goodnight Phil and anyone else looking in.


----------



## moblee

:wink: alright gorgeous. :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Goodnight Tricia and all you folk on here. Hope all those that are going to Peterboro have a good time.


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight Babs.

You say the nicest things Phil


----------



## moblee

:wink: Goodnight everyone.


----------



## badger

What happened to all the early risers on this thread then?......... :roll:


----------



## timbop37

badger said:


> What happened to all the early risers on this thread then?......... :roll:


They must have switched allegiances to the early bird thread.

Now if only I could hack in now and close this thread. I would be the best.

Tim


----------



## moblee

Hello badger & tim nice to see you on here.

Our mate babs (crazylady) usually doe's the early shift.

(The apprentice) Crazylady :arrow: *You're fired* :lol: :lol:

Off to p'boro real soon now,
Take care you lot


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk. Sorry moblee, I'll try to better next time.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, got to Peterborough about 10.30 this morning, been all round, bought a Cobb barby, said hello to MHF bods, suddenly its 5pm and all non campers go home. I feel sorry for some of the exhibitors as the ground is really boggy in places which must be a nightmare with a new motorhome to show, muddy footprints all over. They obviously have drainage problems on the site, like it just lays there.Lots to see anyway, sorry to miss Phil, catch you next time perhaps,
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Hi Phil, glad to know you arrived safe. Enjoy it for me. i'd like to be there and be meeting a few folk off MHF. Send them my good wishes please.


----------



## tokkalosh

You been hitting the bottle Babs, that was Chris (stickey), he only went for the day :lol: 
Doubt we will see Phil (moblee) on here over the weekend.

Sounds like they are all up to their knees in mud, hope it improves for them  

Goodnight Babs, Chris & you who peek but don't speak :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.
Tricia, wish I had been hitting the bottle, just tired, that's my excuse & I'm sticking to it.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello, just passing :wink: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

I could send you a bottle of brandy Babs, while tidying up at Mum's I found 11 bottles 8O 
:lol: No, she is not an alchoholic, she only has a small tot in her drinking chocolate at night :lol: 
Also 12 tubes of Pringles, I only take them to her one at a time, tubewise that is not one Pringle :roll: :lol:


Chris, we'll save a tot of brandy for next time you pass by :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Cheers :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.
Hi Tricia, thanks for the offer on the brandy, I might take you up on it. My mum was exactly the same, a hoarder, "just in case" was one of her favourite sayings.
Hi Chris, I realise now you were only passing, ne'er mind eh.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
What happened to the warm sunny weekend we were meant to have, its grey and miserable here, a bit like me :laughing8: 
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good aftyernoon folk.
Hi Chris, it was a lovely day here in Glossop. You went to he wrong part of the country obviously, the sun has come out again today. Did you have a good time apart the weather?


----------



## moblee

Hello Everybody  

(Not going to go to ott,it's not fair),but what a weekend :!: \/


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I unfortunately live in the wrong part of the country  glad you had a good weekend Phil, we only really saw two motorhomes we liked, the best was £73000 the other was the Wingam, still to dear and you have to pay extra if you want British upholstery as the original is rock hard, looks like we'll stick with the Symbol, does everything we want and its paid for :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Fair enough chris,Sorry we missed each other & my wife had done a suckling pig as well (henry v111) :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk. I'm pleased you had a good time Phil.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning everybody from SUNNY Burton upon Trent, what a novelty, people are taking pictures of it to show their grandchildren, some are cowering in terror at the sight of a fiery ball in the sky, but wait, its OK, its clouding over, back to normal, thats it for another 100 years,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Whatcha chris,

What was it a comet or one of your curry's :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all from sunny Pembrokeshire - great weekend weatherwise although too little wind for a decent sail yesterday morning.


I see you had a good time at Peterborough Phil, so much so that you have booked for Newark ...... see you there :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

Iv'e not spoke to you in ages :!: 

Are you going :?: (Wonder if i can get a refund :!: ) :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Don't head for newark Tricia 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: Newbury then :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Are you going :?: (Wonder if i can get a refund :!: ) :wink: :lol: :lol:


You didn't comment on my joke :evil: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Perhaps I just didn't think it was funny :evil:


----------



## moblee

That told me :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Refunds only available to the person who puts off the attendee :? :lol: 

You didn't get your dirty weekend then Phil, I understand the weather was good for you all.  
What did you buy :?:


----------



## moblee

GOOD FRIENDS AGAIN (meant to shout)  

dirty weekend  

I bought a morrocan mat for under the awning
Tie down straps for the awning
A wind up lantern(no batteries)
A 12volt socket adapter
Extension hose for grey water
mhf mouse mat & mhf t-shirt
posh plastic wine glasses
and thats it,i think.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> GOOD FRIENDS AGAIN


Of course, I was only teasing 

Several essential goodies there then Phil and I won't need to worry about breaking your glass when you have filled it too many times with wine 8)

I'm off out shortly, taking more stuff in to Mum at the home, such an exciting life I lead .. not 

Talk later


----------



## moblee

:wink: Talk to you laterx :director:


----------



## crazylady

Good evening one and all from sunny Glossop.


----------



## moblee

Good evening babs,

Hopefully you'll keep posting from a sunny glossop :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello all, and Goodnight from me :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Oh Goodnight Tricia

Sweet dreams 8)


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the birds are singing, the sky is blue, and the sun is out. Another nice day in Glossop.


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone  

You can have a rest now babs :wink: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey Babs, did he kick you out of bed this morning (or were you running away from him :lol: )

Not a morning person me, need to find some 'get up and go' :lol:


----------



## badger

Babs......

You may have noticed, I have had to get them all out of bed on a couple of occasions whilst you were away...................


----------



## moblee

8O I'm often up at the crack of dawn  :lol:


----------



## badger

mmmmnnnn....no....sorry....never heard of her........... :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I do remember a comment about the only reason a student gets out of bed early in the morning is to go home :roll: Perhaps Babs was just getting home, :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Babs, you need to come and defend yourself ......... or give us all the details :lol:


----------



## moblee

Candy is dandy,but liquor is quicker :silly:


Two thousand united fans coming to burton friday night, chris
Lock up your wives & daughters :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, simple reason I get up so early is, once I'm awake I get out of bed.


----------



## moblee

:wink: Very quiet on this post nowadays


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Been to a funeral today so been a bit quiet, wasn't a close friend but still a bit worrying. On a lighter note as I live within half a mile of the ground I think we'll go out on Friday, whats the team logo, crossed carrots with a turnip rampant? :lol: Will they all come by tractor and trailer :lol: talk to you later I hope,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Some people are spending all their time in the arcade :roll: 

Who's got what planned for the weekend then?


----------



## moblee

Chris 8O


----------



## crazylady

Hi folk, for me I'm off to Scotland in the morning. It's the trip my daughter & son-in-law got for my birthday. I'll be back Sunday sometime, if the Loich Ness monster doesn't get me first. Whoops, I forgot, i'm already living with one? :lol: 
Whatever you're doing, enjoy.
Sorry, no early call in the morning from me.
Goodnight to one and all.


----------



## moblee

Enjoy the scenery babs :wink:


----------



## crazylady

Hi Phil, I'll be taking loads of photo's anyway. Snap happy that's me.


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Good for you,I've never been to scotland i'd imagine its pretty :!:


----------



## moblee

Come to MOBLEE,All you none posters :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello


----------



## moblee

Hello


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Streaky 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Hi Streaky 8O :lol:


 :twisted: Glowing bum time at newbury I think :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The mind boggles Phil :lol: :lol: 

Goodnight to you, my eyes need a rest from this computer screen :roll:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Triciax


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, went out to fetch a ruby last night about 7 o clock, couldn't move for strange people waving funny coloured scarves and talking ooh aargh, anything to do with you Phil?
Chris


----------



## moblee

ooh aargh 8O What are you like chris :!: 
Go & play with your bow & arrows :!: 

Cracking match though,If we beat burton we're at wembley,when i'm at newbury :evil: 
Jan won't let me cancel :!: :!: Women :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Bows and arrows? thats Nottingham mate, we're more breweries and boredom round here, mind you the yanks have bought the breweries :roll: , have to be just boredom then,
Chris.
ps must admit to NOT being a footie follower 8O


----------



## moblee

Fair enough chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you thought about spraying your motorhome black? :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Have you thought about spraying your motorhome black? :lol:


 8O :roll: :roll: THANKS Chris i've just followed you're suggestion & it looks terrible :evil: Anyone got any turps :?: :twisted:


----------



## moblee

30 hours & 12 mins on top this post is fading *fast*


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil and Chris

Sorry, I have been out most of the day and then had a few things to check out on www :roll: 

We'll keep it going, albeit slowly 8O :lol: 

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

Perhaps some magic will do the trick :!:


----------



## 105819

Not much gets said on here does it? :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: Not anymore jan111


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
You said you must go out for the evening, to comfort an old friend who's feeling down, his motorhome has gone all black and streaky, the next thing he will do is is paint it brown.
Don't you ever listen to anything but the Eagles? :lol: 
Chris,
very busy cleaning motorhome roof from shiny new multi position ladder,...... after falliing off geriatric step ladder last time


----------



## moblee

Multi position :twisted: & I thought you were past it :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

multi position means I sometimes open my eyes :lol:

nice fairy mate :twisted:


----------



## moblee

:lol: 
Cambridge home to burton tomorrow,won't be able to move without people complaining about the sheriff of nottingham raising taxes & people
wearing thigh hugging tights :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

111jan said:


> Not much gets said on here does it? :roll:


But the action ............. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Is earth moving :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Let me type this slowly because I know you can't read very fast,.......Burton upon Trent is in Staffordshire, not Nottinghamshire, I know the postcode is Derbyshire but that's to confuse visitors in the same way thar all the numbers on one side of our road are even and the other side are odd, but to confuse people there is another large cul de sac coming off this road and as its got the same name and is on the odd side all the houses up there are odd numbers,......soooooooo the even numbers go up to about 48 and the odd numbers go up to about 151, good innit :roll: 
I suppose your lot are into support stockings etc. the whalebone wanderers? :lol: 
typing on home computor tonight as boss's laptop is on a go slow again and I'd have to fight the feline lodger to get near my own laptop, back to work tomorrow, ho hum, whens the next holiday?
Chris


----------



## moblee

Let me type this s.l.o.w.l.y .... off :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Support stockings :?: nah, Fishnets I'm always in fishnets & a silk thong 'cos it feels sooo nice :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

So what would you wear as fancy dress then Phil :? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Eer :idea: Jeans & a t-shirt 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

with the fishnets underneath presumably :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: Did you like my slow typing chris :?: 

Changed my avatar for a short while too.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I'm back from the land of the sporran & haggis. The scenery was breathtaking and the hotel was good with good plain fayre. The coach driver Les was excellent, very informative and kept us all amused. I'd do it again for sure.


----------



## moblee

Glad you had a bonny time jimmy (babs) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad to hear you enjoyed your trip Babs.
Did you take lots of piccies?

If you type any slower Phil it will be backwards  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its a big pitch for 5 a side, what are they playing, spot the carrot? :lol:


----------



## moblee

No Archery :!: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

When I was running a cub pack we used to have an archery night and at the end I used to ask for a volunteer to have a target tied to his back and run and we would all shoot at him, surprising how many kids used to volunteer, the parents faces were worth seeing as well 8O 
Chris
ps glad you had a good time Babs.
pps is that the famous lincoln green? :roll:


----------



## crazylady

I took loads of photo's, didn't realise just how many. 
I'm going to bed now and dream of Scotland. Goodnight all.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, or is there only me on here?


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Looks like another lovely day :glasses7:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all.
8) sunny here too 8)


----------



## badger

Bit late this mornin Trisha.............nice day for it though.... 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

What a glorious day 8)


----------



## moblee

The sun is out the sky is blue
Theres not a cloud to spoil the view
Let's hope its like this
like this at newbury


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Yes it has been a lovely day, I'm suffering from van drivers sunburn, right arm only :roll: ,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Another sunny day tomorrow hopefully 8) 

Goodnight all


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the sun is out in Glossop.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
It's warm and sunny here to, pity I have to go to work :roll: 
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

knock knock, is there anybody there? :hello1:


----------



## crazylady

Hello! I'm still here, but I'm going to bed now.
Goodnight folk, sleep well.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, another hot sunny day here already.


----------



## moblee

And here  Good morning all.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, what is it they say about buses? :roll: . Anyone coming to the Beehive farm rally? Not far from Lincoln,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock knock again, where is everyone? :dontknow:


----------



## moblee

Knock,knock

Who's there :?:

Wendy

Wendy who :?:

Wendy red red robin comes bob,bob bobbing along :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

you are so funny Phil :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia :idea: Distant name from the past,I think :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

How you doing Phil - been busy in this sunshine?


----------



## moblee

No & yes :roll: 
I've been decorating at home,unpaid but keeps janet happy.

Problems with newbury now,on the sunday cambridge united are playing at wembley & i'm a big fan,want to leave newbury early,get back to cambridge catch a train to london,but jan's not having it :!: :!: :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh Phil, decorating won't get you anywhere with that one :lol: 

I'm on Jan's side there as not a football fan myself  
Get a train from the showground 8O 
Jan and the kids will be fine with us lot


----------



## moblee

Mmm,

I love united Tricia,everyone is going all me mates
30,000 expected from cambridge.
If i leave jan & the kids at newbury,we won't get back to cambridge till 10.

Moblee not know what to do :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor Moblee, what a dilemma


----------



## moblee

Anyway is your world alright at the moment :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I have enjoyed the recent sunshine, raining now though :roll: 

Not been away but have been down the harbour, love the sound of the wind and the sea and friends pop by when they see me there.

Really looking forward to Newbury, it will be a most welcome break. Just to be able to relax and not have to do anything will be bliss


----------



## moblee

And you meet the moblee clan :!: Don't be shy now, we're very friendly :twisted: :lol:

I expect you been going soon,(so it was nice to talk, like the good old days). :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> And you meet the moblee clan :!:


The highlight of the weekend of course :wink:

Just watching 'A Very Exotic Vet' on ITV Wales as I know the vet.

Will be off very shortly - but you can go first if you like :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sheep :?:  :lol:

(Meeting me is optional,Tricia) :wink: :lol: 


Nite,nite


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, weather best described as "sunny ish", senior moment with your location Phil, had you down as Lincoln (green) instead of Cambridge, still not to far from the Beehive rally....
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Morning to all,
Another hot & sunny day ahead.


----------



## tokkalosh

Excuse me, why have you got sun :x 
It rained here last night and is dull and cool today


----------



## moblee

The sun only shines on the righteous :angel9:


----------



## moblee

Where is everyone :?:

Lovely,sunny & hot in cambridge today

:idea: Perhaps Tricia's been out catching some rays,lucky ray :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Been trying to be righteous :roll: No rays though, not even sunny :lol:


----------



## moblee

No sun Tricia,Its been baking hot again over here 8)


----------



## moblee

Good morning campers

Hi-de-hi


----------



## crazylady

Good morning Phil and everybody else. I didn't realise how late it was.


----------



## moblee

Having a lie in babs nudge,nudge :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, hello, hello  

What you all up to this weekend then :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a lot, thats why I'm on here :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Nothing much,wanted to go away last night but fought the urge,need
to save the dosh for Newbury \/ .

What about you tricia :?: Are you in the club  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Open your eyes,
Look up to the skies and see




Flying Moblee? :tweety:


----------



## moblee

Good evening christopher :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all.

Been down the club and then visited Mum.

A real summers day today - hope they keep coming


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening Tricia, good evening Babs, good evening Philip :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning, Tricia, Phil, Chris and anybody else who drops in. I went babysitting Harry yesterday, Paul took Sam out for her birthday, they rarely go out together, and it made a change for me.


----------



## moblee

Good morning babs & the others  

Looks like another brilliant day :hotsun: :hotsun:


----------



## moblee

8O They've all melted :!: 

What a scorcher......That moblee is :!: :wink: 


5 Days to newbury,there's only 5 days to newbury \/


----------



## chrisjrv

Whatever happened to our temperate climate?, either freezing or sweating cobblers, thank goodness the Corsa's got aircon, mind you that freezes your arm, moan moan grumble :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 
Chris,(not going to Newbury)


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, Babs, Chris, Phil

What weather 8) 
Thunderstorms did threaten here this afternoon but did not come to anything.

Watched the sailors trying to race but they abandoned in the end as the sea was 'as smooth as silk'.

Someone save some good weather for Newbury please


----------



## moblee

> Watched the sailors trying to race but they abandoned in the end as the sea was 'as smooth as silk'.


 







Cox with nothing to do :!:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

[-X


----------



## moblee

WHAT :?:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it looks like another glorious day, the sun is high and it's hot already.
Manchester United are champions, again. "come on you reds"


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all  

Pembrokeshire very sunny  

Brother on way home from Holland  

Newbury looming


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk.
Very sunny here.


----------



## moblee

Good morning
Not so sunny here today feels like the really hot spells cooling down  
Hope i'm wrong


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
You've been up there long enough, you'll get vertigo :roll: 
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk from sunny Glossop.


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all,
I see Moblee's on line but not posted yet, must be waiting for me :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Bl**dy stickey beat me to it :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all


----------



## moblee

Evening Tricia  

Are you still alright for newbury :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Most certainly am Phil  

Leaving here in the morning - aint no stopping me now :lol: 

What are doing doing about 'the match'?


----------



## moblee

Good Keep the space next to you free :wink: 

I'm going to miss the match I'll try to get it on the radio


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:
 

> Good Keep the space next to you free :wink:


Of course Phil :wink:



moblee said:


> I'm going to miss the match I'll try to get it on the radio


There's a good family man 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Something messed up here, none of the 'last post' links are working 8O 

I notice there is a page 577 but we are still using 576 so perhaps it will sort itself out


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia I keep getting "No posts for this topic"

If you're walking around the show when i arrive i will have my pole out  :lol: With my mhf pendant with my name on it,a twirly thing,& a pirate flag,do come & see us we don't bite :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

No prizes for second last :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris
You are correct, no prize for second last :lol: 

I will have my pennant on display too Phil and a flag in my rear end


----------



## moblee

Mmm, Are they trying to lock this post :?: 

Or will normal service be resumed :roll: 


Nite,nite 
(If your not on here tomorrow Tricia i'll see you at newbury)


----------



## moblee

A what :?: in your rear end :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I guess i'm going to have to keep this post going on my own, it seems you'll all be at Newbury. Have a good time.


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't worry Babs, I'll talk to you, from a slightly chilly Burton upon Trent,
Chris


----------



## moblee

You two will manage i'm not going till noon on friday,so i'll be around today.

Anyway where's the sun gone :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

A round what? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning.  

I'll be off very shortly. See you at Newbury Phil.

Babs and Chris, have a good time together  don't know when I will be back, depends on the weather.

Toodlepip


----------



## crazylady

Hi Chris, it's still sunny in Glossop, I think it's warmer than yesterday if anything.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, still the sun keeps on shining i'm glad to say.


----------



## moblee

Good morning 
Persistently raining here.


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all,
I see we're back to no posts,
Chris :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin

test


----------



## DABurleigh

No. That didn't work.


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, still no posts I see


----------



## 108921

there are now


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's a grey morning in Glossop. How's the weather where you are?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi all,
Weather here is grey and miserable, a bit like me. Scout group carnival tomorrow, lets hope the promised better weather is here by then. I hope they are having better weather in Newbury, :roll: 
Talk to you later,
Chris.


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the sun has returned. I hope you have better weather too Chris?


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning Babs and anyone else, weather here is sunny but lots of big clouds about, hoping it stays fine for our Carnival, talk to you later,
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, another nice sunny day here.


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, looks good here as well,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## chrisjrv

Moblees a bit terse today, got a bag on about something? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Fluffin Exeter :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Exeter fluffed eh :?  8O 

I'm in Cardiff - they lost to Portsmouth :roll: 

Wine flowing again :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see we're back to "no posts" :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, the 'glitch' is back - Phil and I spoke to Nuke about it at the show and he was going to look at it, seems to be a spare page somewhere :?


----------



## moblee

I'm in cambridge-they lost to exeter 1-0 :evil: 

Have you got any sugar :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Have you got any sugar :?: :lol: :lol:


Yes thanks my sweet  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,
I've been trying to post back a reply for about 10 mins now :!: :!: 

Lovely to meet you & drink coffee with you whilst chatting,looking
forward to seeing you again :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Likewise Phil, great to meet you and yours.  

The link took me to your post this time but only, I think, because it was the first one on the new page.  

I will pm Nuke about it now as it is spoiling our pleasure  :lol:


----------



## moblee

OKAY tricia,you nuke, nuke :lol: 

Are you at your friends in cardiff :?:


----------



## moblee

nite,nite everyone


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, glad to have you all back, and in one piece :?: :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, looks like another sunny day, never mind Phil its only a game you know :lol: :lol: 
Chris
PS I remember the cubs football was banned in this area because the parents were fighting on the touchline :roll: As I didn't want the boys to lose their fun I volunteered to be the leader responsible in this district, seemed like a good idea at the time until I found out some people in my group were breaking the rules and playing over age boys who had left cubs! I decided to leave as well, kids enjoyment ruined by adults again.


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Staying with my mate in Cardiff as you suspected Phil.

Eldest son now in Falklands with his Army troop.
Youngest, at Uni, has three exams this week so is busy studying.
Me, just lazing around and enjoying MHF


----------



## badger

Hi Folks

Sorry I didn't get to meet all of you at the show, I'm shy see  
all remember is emptying my wallet again  still it was mostly on me this time so that's OK :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello badger,

I met you & it was a pleasure. :thumbright:


----------



## badger

Yes you did moblee, and the pleasure was all mine........I did meet one or two that I previously hadn't met. Did you go into the marquee moblee?


----------



## moblee

Sorry for the delay badger,

We watched the country & western music & the line dancing which we enjoyed.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, going off all your comments, I'd have liked to have gone to the rally. One day perhaps I'll go to another one and meet the friends I've met before and meet some new ones. Glad you all had a good time.


----------



## moblee

Its a shame you & yours can't shack up with a close friend,I'm afraid all of my beds are taken..


----------



## chrisjrv

Flippin heck it's gone again :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gone :? gone :? What you lost Chris :?:


----------



## moblee

This post is still messing about :!: :evil: 
:drinking:


----------



## tokkalosh

I have pm'd Nuke regarding the 'glitch' so hopefully he can suss it out soon.

We have been roller skating around the nearby Tesco car park this evening, using trollies for support :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning...Moblee fans :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning to EVERYONE else :lol: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, just given Harry his breakfast, now we're off to the park. Jojo will be here this afternoon, then Olivia is coming after school. It's going to be a busy day.


----------



## chrisjrv

My, you have been on top a long time :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for your good mornings all, shame I missed them :roll: 

Lovely weather in Cardiff, been lounging, shopping and now on the red wine


----------



## moblee

Red wine :!: And you have the audacity to tease ME at Newbury :!: 

:idea: Think I'll have a glass myself. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodness gracious
How audacious!
Goodness gracious me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Newark ...... you taking the mick 8O :x :lol:


----------



## moblee

NEWARK :?: :roll: Who mentioned Newark :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You, you little bugger!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> You, you little bugger!!!!!


Charming 8O

I've been watching football,poor old chelsea.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good moaning all, I see we still have "no posts" :roll: 
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk. All I can say is, "Well done Manchester United"


----------



## tokkalosh

Nobody cares about our difficulties with this thread  

I have been looking at sited static caravans this afternoon - found one, on site in Penarth (Nr Cardiff), ideal 8) just what I want  dare I go for it :?


----------



## moblee

Good evening viewers :salute: .

Its a decision you've got to make Tricia,what would you gain opposed to what would you lose :!: 
Perhaps make two lists good & bad see which ones the longest. 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all from dismal Burton upon Trent
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's not as sunny as it has been these last 2 weeks, it might get better?
Hi Tricia, think long and hard what you want to do, then just go for it. Good luck whatever you choose to do.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, wherever you may be,
Thinking of washing the van again today, it's a target that the birds just can't miss :roll: , weather looks sunny but windy and Stickeys having a lazy day after a hectic week, we still haven't been away yet, hoping to get to the beehive do and of course the Americana in July. Our white cat was fighting on the drive yesterday and now looks really grubby, obviously rolling about in the muck. We managed to sort out his habit of attacking us, all we have to do is pick up the water spray and he blinks and walks off pretending he wasn't going to bite us at all.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk, the sun s lovely here, but that wind is strong.


----------



## moblee

Hello cookieboy.

"Oh why don't we play cards for her he sneeringly replied & just to make
it interesting we'll have a schilling on the side"


----------



## chrisjrv

Why are you talking about Ernies fastest milk cart in the west? :roll:


----------



## moblee

Why are you asking me :?: Cookieboy :!: 



"Now ernie had a rival,a evil looking man called two tonne ted from
Teddington & he drove the baker's van."


----------



## chrisjrv

Cookieboy??????


----------



## tokkalosh

Cookieboy :!: 
Fighting cats :!: 
Ernie :!: 
Van washing :!: 


Glossop sun & wind - same here today Babs, clouded over now though. Tomorrow not looking good for the start of our annual week of sailing


----------



## chrisjrv

Is this a continental Ernie with Schillings and tonnes?


----------



## chrisjrv

I see we're still "NO POSTS" :roll:


----------



## moblee

No posts for this topic STILL :evil: :evil: :evil:

(
1971,Stickey)I've been watching benny hill clips on you tube,velly funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

OK OK Watch out for the rock cakes to the heart :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

tester


----------



## crazylady

Good morning from a bright & breezy Glossop.


----------



## moblee

Good morning from Cambridge


----------



## chrisjrv

Good lie in morning from Burton upon Trent


----------



## tokkalosh

Awful weather here most of today, clearer now but wonder what tomorrow will bring :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

having just seen the weather forecast I think we'll stop in :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, the wind is still blowing like mad, the good news is it isn't raining.


----------



## chrisjrv

Ditto :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, it's been raining quit hard over night, it seems to have eased now.


----------



## moblee

Good Evening  

poxy weather for the time of the year :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

GUESS WOT.......WOT......NO POSTS......WOT NO POSTS? THATS RIGHT, NO POSTS.... GAWDEN BENNET, NO POSTS :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Problems, problems, thought it was sorted  

Had a really hectic day today running two races, shattered now so off for some rest and sleep.

Take care all
:wink:


----------



## moblee

NO POSTS AGAIN :!:  :evil: :evil:

Oh goodnight tricia 

I pm'd nuke so did tricia :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Still no posts, are they trying to get rid of us? :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,The same thing crossed my mind


----------



## chrisjrv

We've got to be more amusing than the endless moaning about fiat faults :roll: 
If you can't take a joke you shouldn't have bought one :lol: :lol: (how's yours)


----------



## moblee

:roll: Mines fine but it doesn't get used enough  (The motorhome)
I mean.
A bit like this post :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

We both have the advantage of having the older model which doesn't suffer the "improvements" of the later model, watch for water in the gearbox and all should be well :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Good afternoon everybody


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, it's been really nice & sunny here in Glossop, now it's started to grey over. Bit like me till I dyed my hair. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell

> We've got to be more amusing than the endless moaning about fiat faults


Confession! I've never been on this thread before-then I browsed and saw the above....couldn't resist it :wink:

Now I know I've done my fair share on "juddergate" but I'm getting peed off with a certain person who keeps goig on and on and on.....trying to persuade people not to buy.

So is this a refuge from "Fiat Faults" :lol: 
Can I join :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Only if you promise to take the p...


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock knock, is there anybody there? :roll:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, i'm here in sunny & hot Glossop Chris.


----------



## Telbell

I'm here for a liitle while-is this a "Poor Man's (or Woman's) Chat Room??


----------



## chrisjrv

no posts again :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

STILL


----------



## chrisjrv

GETTING BORED NOW :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

One last try


----------



## chrisjrv

STILL NO POSTS :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris, Chris, I'm here, are you still there?

Took me ages to get to this page, perhaps I should pm Nuke again!

Telbell, you are most welcome here - you can chat about anything and nothing, whatever takes your fancy :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good morning from a damp Glossop. You won't be hearing from me for a week, I'm off to Spain for 8 days. Have fun while I'm away, and keep this post running.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi, 
yes I'm still here  , wish they could sort it out, its such a roundabout performance to post but now I see its back :roll: 
Have a nice holiday Babs, here from you when you get back, do you have to get a stagecoach from Glossop :lol: Not heard from Moblee lately, to busy in the arcade I suppose, think I'lljust have a quick look, Telbell in answer to your question.... Probably,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Babs ... Spain ... enjoy  

I have pm'd Nuke again re the ongoing problems with this post - hope he can sort it for us dedicated few  :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Hi all

We've been Dog Sitting for a few dats whilst daughters been away. Not normally into dogs really but Alfie is a sweetie- cocker spaniel.

He's being picked up later so thought we'd better gve him a bath before he goes home after all the walkinmg/running in the parks & hills he's been doing.

Sorry for typos- not a typist as you can see and I always "rush it" when I use keyboard!


----------



## moblee

HELLO Everyone  
Just got back from the seaside \/ 
I see the posts still going well & a new recruit,Hello Tellbell :hello2: :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Hi moblee-nice to "join" :wink: Obviously you need to be mad to come on here-curiosity got the better of me :wink: 

We're supposed to be off soon over channel but Mum ill-hopefully make it next week


----------



## moblee

Hello Telbell,
Sorry to hear of your mum not being well.
Love going across the channel ourselves :!: 

As for this post its just a place for idle chat really,although it use to be busy it's a lot quieter nowadays.


----------



## Telbell

Makes a change from "serious talk" on other Threads-like "judder"-ooops-I've said it! Sorry :roll:

[/quote]Sorry to hear of your mum not being well


> Ta for that


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
we have lots of serious talk on here for instance.........Help me out here regulars :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

I've just been doing the Twins homework(Means,median,Range,mode) :roll: :lol: 
I'm not in the mood for serious :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Seriously, I wish they would sort out this no posts malarkey
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

I fully agree Stickey, perhaps we should start our own thread up 8O 

Going back to Saundersfoot this afternoon, then have to start sorting, selling and packing ........... I bought the caravan


----------



## moblee

Penarth :?: Goodluck on your new adventure 

I'm going to pm nuke *NOW*...Don't try to stop me :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: :roll: Why didn't you stop *me*,He told me to clear off & is
now sending my 10 pound subs back :!:  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Wouldn't dream of stopping you Phil, that'll be two of us automatically UNsubscribed :lol: :lol:

Caravan at Lower Penarth, 9.4 miles from my new address in Cardiff :wink:


----------



## moblee

I'M CONFUSED TRICIA (shouts phil) :lol: :lol: 
Is your address penarth or cardiff :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
You lost me hours ago :roll: do I get my tenner back, do I have to send back the superb free faded sticker from Peterborough as well? Is this getting serious :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

My address will be Cardiff, my caravan is in Penarth - what with those and my Motorhome I shall be a 'three home gal' :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening Chris,
I've pm'd nuke again about this post & its working again at the mo. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The email link worked for me this time - fingers crossed it is sorted, wait until we get lower down the page though


----------



## moblee

Need a lodger :twisted: :lol:


----------



## 94055

tokkalosh said:


> The email link worked for me this time - fingers crossed it is sorted, wait until we get lower down the page though


still strugglin


----------



## tokkalosh

Good grief Steve, you sure do take up a lot of space 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Need a lodger :twisted: :lol:


Only if he can sit obediently, walk to heel and wag his tail :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nope, not sorted, extra page again - just got No posts exist for this topic  again :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nope, not sorted, extra page again - just got No posts exist for this topic  again :roll:

Goodnight all sweet dreams


----------



## moblee

NOPE :evil: 

Goodnight Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all - all around the houses to get here again  

I'm off down the club to see if any work needs doing, if not just coffee and chat.

Have a good day everybody.


----------



## moblee

Quick get on top before the forum crashes with nukes server swap :!: :twisted:

Last poster position has now been filled,Previous applicants need *not* reapply. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## 95205

*my turn*

Felt a bit left out so thought I'd join in! The sun is shining in stoke at last - must be time to walk to the local for tea


----------



## Telbell

Aah-we're back! kept getting "No posts" yesterday  

Brightening up here a bit.. Only just over a fortnight and the nights start drawing in!! :roll:


----------



## moblee

> Only just over a fortnight and the nights start drawing in!! :roll


Thanks for that Telbell :twisted:

Hello Nissanned


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, 
Stokes a bit close nissaned are you coming to The Beehive rally? :wink: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all  

Welcome NissanNed  

Telbell - you can still get to the topic by going to the first page then clicking on the last but one page number - hope that makes sense


----------



## DABurleigh

I have the atomic clock positioned by the PC, and will be posting on this thread at 07:59:59

I'll be king of the castle, nah, na, na-nah na


----------



## moblee

Hello,hello,hello :hathat35: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Dave, fair enough - if you feel you can do that to all of us dedicated posters on this topic then so be it :evil:


----------



## moblee

[-X Hows that lovely dog of yours dave :?: I fed it loads of my wifes sandwiches at newbury :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

We had a lovely weekend on an open campsite (Roundhill) in the New Forest. Sunday evening at home she was absolutely shattered. I think she needed Monday to sleep while we were at work morning and afternoon 

Dave


----------



## glacier

are the vultures circling yet for the honour of being the 10000th post?


----------



## chrisjrv

We may never know :roll: guess what?


----------



## tokkalosh

What stickey?


----------



## moblee

10,000 poster :!: 
I don't know how they'll get it i'm a seasoned poster & i haven't got a clue what page we're *on* :?: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> i'm seasoned


Oooh, I like Salt & Pepper :roll:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ooh baby,baby,ooh baby,baby :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 112478

Hi there, I just found this topic, but I just wanted to let you know *I *am the best ever MHF forum member!


----------



## moblee

*Was* for a little while :lol:

Goodnight everyone :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

What is everyone up to on this glorious sunny day


----------



## nukeadmin

doing a server migration


----------



## tokkalosh

and very good it is too Dave, so far much faster :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

And, as this server is committed to the great IT dump in the sky, guess who finally made it to be KING OF THE CASTLE

Dave Burleigh
Copied from old server for posterity when it is cremated tomorrow. No flowers, donations to nuke charity. As no-one would believe me otherwise:


----------



## tokkalosh

How wrong can you be DAB, I am on the new server   :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

I thought no-one would believe me, so have updated it Tricia


----------



## chrisjrv

So am I it seems :roll:
Spoke to soon, NO POSTS :bazooka:


----------



## moblee

YEP,yep,yep NO POSTS :twisted: 
Have they got this post on motorhomefun.com :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I refuse to give in, no posts, or no no posts, also it isn't emailing me as a watched topic, all definately going down hill, time to try the arcade and see what Moblee's been doing,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Time to come back on the disappearing post & see what chris is doing :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

getting pppppppd off


----------



## moblee

Yes "*I know exactly what you mean*


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all you no posters

I see we're being counted again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,
I am not getting email notifications either  are they trying to get rid of this topic do you think?!?!?!


----------



## nukeadmin

hiya, dave here

OK so what are the exact issues  ?

I got to the thread ok by clicking page 5xx or whatever its up to now


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Dave,
Well, this time everything is working alright, it seems to do that on the first three or four posts on a page and then goes awry again when a mysterious spare page appears.

These were the problems

_We are not able to get to the topic with the 'last post' buttons. 
The email notification link only works if the post is the first post on the page, there seems to be a spare page. 
We need to go to the start of the topic, then use the link to the last but one page. _


----------



## tokkalosh

Moblee and Stickey are not online at the moment to make their comments 


So I've made this a long one 


Then discovered we still get 15 posts per page no matter how long they are :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

AND


At some stage, presumably towards the end of the current page, when I 'submit' I get a message saying there are no topics for this ......


----------



## tokkalosh

................


instead of being able to view my message 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

8th post on this page .....................

I could do with some help here :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

9th post and all's well :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, 10th here, I'll head for a dozen :lol:


----------



## moblee

Post eleven on page 588 :?:

Edit :arrow: This post has appeared on 588 but last page is recorded as 589 :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil, it all started going wrong again with my 10th post on this page  

The spare page seems to appear with the 10th post, 
15 posts per page, 
10 = 2x5
5 = 1x5
15= 3x5
There you go then :? :? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well Tricia I just had to go to page one scroll across to one b4 last to get
here,its bad enough we've got all these miles between us,without this
problem :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> its bad enough we've got all these miles between us,without this problem :wink: :lol: :lol:


Too right Phil :wink: :wink:

Perhaps you could pm Nuke and tell him if you agree with my comments on the problem 8)

Where you been all day?


----------



## moblee

(POST 15) On page 588, I decorated a womans bathroom today,don't faint :lol: 

See what page this is on should be 599 :!:


----------



## moblee

No, This one then post 16 should be first post on next page....


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, 15th post on page 588 and 16th post is indeed 1st post on 589.
We need Nuke to look at it after the 10th post on this page - that'll give hime time to have his tea :lol:

Glad you have found some work Phil, that'll put some food on the table for your poor starving family 8O :lol: 

Might even pay for a Rally :wink:


----------



## moblee

It was just one day Tricia  
We went to hunstanton for 3 days last weekend,want to go away again this
weekend but can't find any spare cash   

There are some rallies on soon lincoln & derby a bit far for you Tricia.


----------



## tokkalosh

Once I have moved .......

My mate from Coventry is down this way for a week from this Saturday so have to fit in seeing her before taking some of my gear to the caravan next week.
I'll be glad when the move is done, the sooner the better for me


----------



## moblee

:wink: I've just pm'd nuke about the problems,I agreed with your diagnoses.


Now for something completely different :lol: 


:whax:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
There's nothing I can add to what you have said apart from I agree and I'm only posting this to get back on top. I can't go to the Beehive rally as my rotten boss is taking us all shooting and then a booze up at the comedy club in Oxford night plus hotel and all paid for.... I've a good mind not to go :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Shame about the rally Chris, good of you to 'suffer' the outing for your boss' sake though  :lol:


----------



## moblee

bored :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Bondage :? 8) :lol: 
You got an appropriate _Little Miss_

Goodnight all :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all from sunny Burton upon Trent, have we finally got the summer back? Anybody doing anything interesting this weekend, we're going to look at double glazing.... :roll: Roll on July and the Americana
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello.......hello is there anybody there? Only us non posters obviously, does this have anything to do with the freedom of information act :roll: 
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock knock


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock nick Knock


----------



## chrisjrv

nick knock nick knock


----------



## chrisjrv

YAWN* 

Hooray*


----------



## tokkalosh

Well done Chris :wink: 
Hadn't thought of that, just whack in five posts and we get ten normal ones back.
Had hoped Nuke would have looked in today whilst on those messy 5 posts but doesn't seem like it - busy boy I know but really would llike this sorted :roll:


----------



## moblee

Where's my posts :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O You're not looking too good tonight Phil, had a bad day :roll:


----------



## moblee

No not a bad day *Tricialosh* :lol: :lol:

Birthdays next month :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, down you come :roll: 

Don't remind me, I don't want to be another year older


----------



## moblee

Very grey *Again* in cambridge.


----------



## chrisjrv

Just going a bit grey here in Burton, I've got a birthday soon, lucky me 61 on the 18th :roll: 
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all, off to bed shortly.

Sleep well all and have a good Sunday


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh well, hello to me :roll: :lol: :lol: 
This is post 10 on this page so it all goes wrong now  Hope Nuke will pop in.


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Yes Tricia post 10/11 had to go round will's mothers to get here
Hope jan doesn't find out  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
And now for something completely different.......for some reason its decided that I am no longer watching this topic and I am getting no emails to say there is a reply, AND we're back to no posts., apart from that it's a lovely sunny day and we're off to visit the rellys,
Chris
(yes I have clicked on to start watching but why did it stop watching?)


----------



## Penquin

This is the first time I have seen this mammoth thread, but then I don't join in with a trivial idea.....




AAH but then I just have!




Happy sunny Sunday morning to all those who read this! Grass needs cutting so must shut down for a while.

Dave


----------



## moblee

Hello Penquin

You're welcome to join in,although we're having problems connecting to
it at the moment.

Nice Avatar penquin,..but how do you all get in there your'e motorhomes
only *six* feet long. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the welcome Moblee, it is a bit of a squeeze, Mrs P always seems to need a lot more clothing than the rest of us but with a long-handled shoe horn we usually manage, otherwis I have to hop behind!


----------



## tokkalosh

15 posts on this page so let's get us turned over :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all,
As we keep getting " no posts" and no email notification of watched topics I think we are already being turned over :roll: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning everybody.

Chris, could you pm Nuke too, perhaps he will have time to come on today and sort the problem :idea:


----------



## tokkalosh

4th


----------



## tokkalosh

5th


----------



## tokkalosh

6th

I've just pm'd Nuke again, isn't he just going to love me :x :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

7th post and getting boring :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

8th post and nearly there :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

9th post and I need a cup of tea


----------



## tokkalosh

10th post ..... here we go ......

Refer to my post number 434996 and onwards for details of the problem.
Cheers :wink:


----------



## Penquin

I get notification of replies on most of my topics.


----------



## moblee

12th


----------



## moblee

12+1 :lol:


----------



## moblee

Doh :!: :roll: Err 1,2,3,4 I'm getting a headache :idea: =4,300762,004 I think :lol:


----------



## moblee

\/ 


"You only had to say the word and you knew I'd do it,you had me
where you wanted me but you went and blew it, 
Now everything i ever done was only done for you,but now you
can go and do just what you wanna do I'm telling you,cos I aint
gonna be made to look a fool no more..... "


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello non posters everwhere,
I've found my notifications :lol: :lol: nukes new server is treated as spam so they're all going there, good innit
Regards,
Chris,
Just going out to fetch a ruby, avoid the Burton area for the next 24 hours  ottytrain5:


----------



## tokkalosh

You've done it once too often, what do you take me for .........


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, i'm back from suny Spain, although it wasn't sunny on Sunday, in fact when we left it was cold, windy and raining. We came back to the U.K. and got more of the hot sun, what a wonderful welcome it was too.


----------



## moblee

Alo Senorita, Nice time in ole espania :sunny: 




Well done Tricia


----------



## chrisjrv

And he speaks Spanish, is there no end to his talents?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs, to have you back  

Glad your homecoming weather was better than expected.

Any exciting incidents whilst you were away :?:


----------



## moblee

New record \/ 

No end in sight chris :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Hola! I didn't do anything much at all, went for a chill-out. The food was good, I never cooked once, we ate out. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good for you babs.....All over tan :?:


----------



## moblee

Oh Darling there aint no pleasing you.....


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Oh Darling there aint no pleasing you.....


Oh my gosh, you guessed :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil: Yours was post 11,hard job to get to :evil: 
Is your mate from coventry down :?:


----------



## moblee

I'm waiting :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry, I am chatting on Facebook to my future daughter-in-law

Yes, spent the day with my firend


----------



## moblee

Oh bu***r you then :!: 

Goodnight


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep your drawers on :lol: :lol: 

We spent the day in Saundersfoot.
Had Fish and Chips on the Harbour.
Checked out all the shops.
Sat in the sun and watched to world go by.
And talked endlessly.

Goodnight :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

And you  
Good morning
Lovely day then Tricia.















:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good morning.

I'm off down the Club now so catch you all later.
Hope I will get a chance to check out the hole I have put in my bumper  

Have a good day.


----------



## crazylady

Good evening folk, I hate to ask Tricia, what hole, and in what bumper?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Babs,

It's the rear bumper of the Motorhome  
Backed it into a low security post, pushed a section inwards. Repairable fortunately, just need the free time now :roll: 

Have you had a good day up there, lovely sunshine here, all set to change though


----------



## moblee

Backing on to a post   :lol: :lol: 


Excellent weather


----------



## tokkalosh

No spectators fortunately :lol:



Post No. 7 on page


----------



## chrisjrv

And the good news is.............topic notifications are no longer spam :?: 
When I went to my first rally with the Autosleepers club my pitch had a large concrete post in front of it, guess who forgot about it and set off to a loud crunch, luckily it only scratched the bumper and I put the post back in its hole :roll: I'm sure nobody noticed,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad you've got your notifications sorted out Chris  

This metal post was very firmly embedded unfortunately, if it had been a few inches taller I would have been ok :roll:


----------



## moblee

You *two* drive like :arrow:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You may well laugh :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

One page too many :evil: 

:computer: :cussing: :dontknow: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2:


----------



## tokkalosh

14?!

The bit to fill the hole is still there Phill, just needs some pushing and pulling to put it back in place then strengthening to keep it there :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

15
Soon be back to easy access for a short while.

Nuke has not picked up my last pm yet so I know he is waiting until he has time to look at the problem ...... wish he would hurry up though :?


----------



## moblee

This one should appear on 594,but either straight away or post 10 onwards it will say last post on 595.

Hello tricia


----------



## moblee

Not yet :?: :idea: I think i'll get a motorhome  :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Aaah hoo, Magoo :lol: 

Hello Phil :wink: 
The extra page will appear with the 10th post on the page.

I am in Cardiff at the mo. Collected keys to my Static, off in the morning to clean it and put the first lot of my gear in then spend a few days there.
Exciting.


----------



## moblee

As long as your happy


----------



## crazylady

Good morning folk, I hope you have a good time in your static Tric.


----------



## moblee

Sssh :!: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

TO QUIET, round here, WAKEY WAKEY, ah that's better :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wotcha Chris & everybody else


----------



## chrisjrv

Wotcha, WOTCHA? Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen is far more polite, we must maintain standards :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Wotcha talking about :?: :lol:

Its gone *QUIET* on this post again Christopher :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT POST


----------



## chrisjrv

POST?


----------



## chrisjrv

PAST


----------



## chrisjrv

PEST


----------



## chrisjrv

PUST?


----------



## chrisjrv

Do we have to resort to vulgarity to get this sorted :evil:


Good job I didn't have to use the I, ...know what I mean? because i'm getting..........


----------



## moblee

Too old :?: :lol:

Where is Everybody :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are those your twins?


----------



## weaver

Must be the biggest bit of rubbish I've ever seen.

I'm last! Hurrah!

Weaver


----------



## crazylady

No you're not Weaver, I am, but not for long I guess. 
Goodnight folk, have a good week-end.


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats not a bad session Babs :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Thats not a bad session Babs


 8O Wahay :!: What have you two been up to :?: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, missed me :?: 

Static all clean, just waiting for occupation now.
My eldest and his finacee came and visited me on site today, that was brill  

Chilling now


----------



## moblee

> Hello, missed me :?:


NO  :twisted: :lol: 
Did you miss us :?:

Well done with your static


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, happy Fathers day, :roll:


----------



## moblee

Yes Happy Fathers day


----------



## chrisjrv

And a happy fathers day to NON POSTERS everywhere :x


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, see this still isn't working properly, AGAIN. Happy father's day to all you dads out there.


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folks, see this still isn't working properly, AGAIN. Happy father's day to all you dads out there.


----------



## crazylady

Now it's sent my message twice.


----------



## chrisjrv

Keep going :wink:


----------



## moblee

It was so nice you said it twice :lol: 
It was so nice you said it twice :lol: 

I remember the pain of childbirth like it was only yesterday 8O :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all :wink: 

Course I missed you all :roll: 

Not sure how I will get my internet at the site, bit patchy reception there


----------



## moblee

> bit patchy reception there


 8O oh just a small office then,It's amazing what a new bit of carpet & a lick of paint will do :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Who's a funny guy then :roll: :lol: 

What you been up to??


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

We've been source'ing a dog most of the weekend :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's good, what did you come across?


----------



## moblee

Mostly border collies & mostly in wales.

Not the breed we really want.


----------



## tokkalosh

What type you looking for?

I too am interested in getting a dog - nearly ended up with two Yorkshire Terriers at the weekend 8O it was a close call :roll: not my choice of pet


----------



## moblee

Well tricia,janet likes the shaggy dogs-Old english sheepdog,bearded collie
or a otterhound.

What sort are you looking for :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not sure on a breed but something not too hairy, medium sized.
Probably have a look around some rescue centres but will wait until I have moved to the static.


----------



## moblee

12


----------



## moblee

12+1


----------



## moblee

:evil: 14


----------



## tokkalosh

+1


----------



## moblee

:evil: 15+1 :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

New page :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

So when are you moving & are you looking forward to it..


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> So when are you moving & are you looking forward to it..


Within the next two weeks - need to sort out 'van and man' for the boxes and to sell the unwanted items here.

The sooner the better for me, hate this being in limbo :lol:


----------



## moblee

I would help you but you're too far away,I don't seem to have much else to do at the moment.


----------



## tokkalosh

:blowkiss: 

Thank you for the thought Phil, much appreciated.


----------



## moblee

:lol:


Otterhound


----------



## tokkalosh

So what are we going to do about this Topic :?: 

Nuke obviously cannot fix it :!: 

Perhaps we should start another :idea: call it Phil, Trish, Chris & Babs :lol:


----------



## moblee

is he trying


----------



## tokkalosh

Not very hard I fear


----------



## tokkalosh

Like the look of the Otterhound  
Is it your favourite?


----------



## tokkalosh

+1


----------



## tokkalosh

and another


----------



## tokkalosh

yet one more


----------



## tokkalosh

New page now and I'll leave it there.
Goodnight all


----------



## moblee

I had to pop off,We like the otterhound,but they like the bearded collie
& old english are expensive & hard to find. :animaldog:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia x


----------



## chrisjrv

Medium sized and not to hairy, rules me out then  
Chris


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
You're a funny man chris


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Medium sized and not too hairy, rules me out then
> Chris


Bet you don't walk to heel either Chris :roll: :lol:

The search goes on then Phil


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia the search goes on :roll: 

Are you booked on anymore rallies :?: 
When's the next show :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am not booked on anything now until Brean in September and of course the Global Rally.
Once find out when the army will let Ryan have some leave, should be August, I can make more plans.


----------



## moblee

We're supposed to be off to france in july,but if we get a dog this may change :roll: .


----------



## tokkalosh

Shame about France, great to have a dog though, not that you need more company with your lot :wink:


----------



## moblee

Got one,hope it works out :roll: :lol: 

A 11 week old golden labradoodle.


----------



## tokkalosh

Come on then Phil, picture please and all the details :roll:


----------



## moblee

Well Tricia,I've took a picture of the little chap so long since i've transfered
pictures :?: :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Do you want to email it to me :?:


----------



## moblee

I think this is right


----------



## chrisjrv

Energetic looking beast :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Have you worn him out already Phil :lol: 

What's his name??


----------



## moblee

He does sleep a bit,he's a 11 weeks old & the kids have called him chester
after a dog in one of their kiddie films.
Should look like this when its older.


----------



## tokkalosh

So his Mum was a Lab that had been Doodled with eh :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## moblee

My name is micheal caine :!: & not alot of people know that, Tara :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

A closely guarded secret there then :wink: you hide it well Phil 8) 



:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello,I've been playing with janets puppies :twisted: :lol: :lol: 

Hows your packing etc going :?:


----------



## moblee

9 nine nein neuf


----------



## tokkalosh

Packing going well thanks Phil.
Glad you are enjoying the new puppy  

Goodnight.


----------



## moblee

Good & Goodnight


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
And good morning from the well known No Posts forum, it's raining and it's my 61st birthday, depressing innit
Chris


----------



## moblee

To Chris,61 8O only seems like yesterday that you were riding your penny farthing. :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sad as it may seem I remember farthings having a Robin on the back, now I just do a lot of farthing (sorry)


----------



## moblee

I like *old* people :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've got to go to work now :roll: (is that a trump card?)


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi stickey Chris

:new-bday:


----------



## chrisjrv

Evening all, now full of trifle and feeling slightly sick  , Think I can manage just one more bowl, stuff the diabetes,
Chris


----------



## moblee

I've always found you trifle & a little sick :lol: :lol: 

Hope it was a good one.


----------



## chrisjrv

Very nice thank you, must go and work it off now,
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Ho hum :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O Where are the womenfolk :?: 
Chris what have you done :?: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Could be the talk about big and hairy


----------



## asprn

I like round numbers. This is the 8,999th post here...........


----------



## asprn

.......... and the 9,000th.  

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

:evil: Thats criminal dougie :!: 

Loitering with intent & smash & grab :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Twelve 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

In the words of the song "when will I see you again" :roll: next time there's another milestone I suppose,
C


----------



## moblee

X1V


----------



## moblee

XV New page & easier access PLEASE :!:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Who broke it then  Just testing! 

MHS...Rob


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Trust you to come in and test it on the wrong page Rob :roll: :roll: 

I've cleared out my shed, packed what I want from there - another task complete  

Don't know where Babs is lately, it would be easier if people could access the topic more easily :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Was that our founder?
We're not worthy...We're not worthy :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes chris,
The great one :notworthy:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

:lol: :lol: You lot me laugh 

How spooky is this, Spykal alerted Nuke to the problem, I chased it up, Artona mentioned something technical I didn’t understand and Nuke didn't have answer.

I decided today to try and post and there it is, see, I can even do resurrections 8) 

Hope your all well  

MHS...Rob


----------



## asprn

Motorhomersimpson said:


> I chased it up


Pah. Chased, schmased.

I broke de damn ting. 

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

Its okay untill post number 10 on each page Rob, & then it claims "No posts exist" :?


----------



## asprn

moblee said:


> Its okay untill post number 10 on each page Rob, & then it claims "No posts exist" :?


It all went horribly wrong after my (9,000th) post on page 600.

It's these round numbers, I tell ya.

That and the Russians.

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

> It all went horribly wrong after my (9,000th) post on page 600.


 :evil: Comeing on here and causing a disturbance :lol:


----------



## asprn

moblee said:


> :evil: Comeing on here and causing a disturbance :lol:


A bleach of the priest. 

Dougie.


----------



## chrisjrv

Talking of spooky, I've just been listening to an old Radio series called "the voice of God" and then the creator drops in 8O 
Chris


----------



## moblee

We've just bought a 11 week old Labradoodle,Dougie :roll: 
You got anymore pics of dogs in costumes :?: 



If you read this you'll see the problems we have with access..


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks for explaining Phil, that'll teach me to read all what it is said in future :lol: Just so busy at the moment at home and darting in and out of MHF has me playing catch up  

I see now what is happening  still it was a nice feeling while it lasted 

Oh, well back to harassing Nuke to find a permanent fix then, oh the joy that will bring - me - not him :lol: 

Rob


----------



## moblee

8O Have they gone now :!: 

Hope we can get our problem sorted out by the M.H.S :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WHO?


----------



## sallytrafic

as it seems to be broken perhaps I'll stay on here for more than a few nanoseconds - congrats on reaching 9000.


----------



## chrisjrv

Just like buses?
The more the merrier, nothing on the box?

Look we're back :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Be quicker getting to the 10th post with all these visitors :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

The more the merrier :lol:


----------



## moblee

Early shift,Good morning fff...folks :!: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

moblee said:


> Hope we can get our problem sorted out by the M.H.S :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

For some reason Nuke has gone into hiding  

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

I think it all boils down to a extra page being generated at post 10.....Then
when you click on last post tab it does'nt exist because there's nothing *on* the phantom page. :roll: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

THE PHANTOM PAGE 8O 8O you'll be frightening the children :wink: 
Chris


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

8O Phantom page







:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

11th post on this page.

Awful weather here and no improvement promised


----------



## moblee

"You hardly talk anymore when I come on this post at the end of the day,
I remember when you could'nt wait to love me......"


----------



## chrisjrv

I am now entering the twilight zone


----------



## moblee

8O Twilight zone,You'll be frightening the Children [-X


----------



## tokkalosh

"When it's good for you
And you're feelin' alright
Well you just roll over
And turn out the light"

:lol: :lol: 
Sorry Phil :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see Phil has been delving into his "private" collection of art studies :lol: 
Chris,
Are we still N. P.


----------



## moblee

N.P I think so.
Just comeback from the vets,Chester's first injections 8O ££££ someone
give me a Brandy :!: :!: :lol: 



You don't bring me flowers anymore


----------



## tokkalosh

Painful injection then


----------



## moblee

Nice flowers  

No tricia not painful it didn't bother him at all,it was the painful extraction
fom our bank account that hurt  


"Love on the rocks, aint no surprise,just pour me a drink & i'll tell you some lies...."


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> No tricia not painful it didn't bother him at all,it was the painful extraction fom our bank account that hurt


That's what I meant Phil :roll:


----------



## moblee

:twisted: :lol: 

Had a good day :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Not bad thanks Phil.
 
Couple of hours down the Club, two tomato juices, then back to some more sorting out.

Wind has been blowing really strong today, way too much for any sailing  

What have you all been up to, apart from the vet.


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia it got a bit windy here too.
Apart from the vets,a small amount of gardening.

We've been talking about coming to wales during the school holidays,Port talbot,pembrey etc Then dropping down to weymouth or somewhere.


----------



## tokkalosh

Pembrey is great, the CC site, I've been there a couple of times now.
We will of course have to meet up if you are over this way.
It's a shame my static site does not take any touring units


----------



## moblee

Of course Tricia you know your welcome.  (bring a cup of sugar though)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I thought you'd be a cert for the Americana Phil, music, big cars, booze, stalls, safe for kids, look it up on the web,
Chris,
Back in no posts land again.


----------



## chrisjrv

and again :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

and agaian and again


----------



## chrisjrv

And again and again and agaaaaaaaaain


----------



## tokkalosh

Nuke has NOT picked up my last pm about the problem with this topic. (The subject line tells him what it is about unfortunately - should have been more sneaky)
Bit naughty of him as I have just paid this year's subs :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I detect a distinct lack of interest in sorting out this post :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 2 on page


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 3


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 4
Just hurring this along to messy bit in the hope that Nuke checks it out as I have again requested.


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 5


----------



## tokkalosh

6 and rising


----------



## 104441

Just checked the posts I may need to apologise however does this make yoy the winner.


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 8 

No winner until someone freezes the topic


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 9 - problems lurking


----------



## tokkalosh

Post 10 - now you will see what's happening


----------



## moblee

I had to sneak on to - 

Draw the curtains
Switch off the light
Put the cat out &
lock the door.....


----------



## tokkalosh

Phil, you're hopeless :roll: 
You left a window open and the dog inside :roll: 

All done now though :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

I'm last tee hee and its not really broken this is just a ploy to get more posts on this thread.


----------



## artona

Hi

Nahhhhh, its just too complicated to get to the last post. What do you all think, shall I post and then lock the thread, once and for all :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## chrisjrv

Dark in here innit :?


----------



## moblee

Is that better chris :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

A shining example to us all,we can now post on both, oh joy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

looks like this one is dead and buried - lock it please

i'm on top


----------



## Velvettones

i


----------



## Velvettones

haven't


----------



## Velvettones

seen


----------



## Velvettones

it


----------



## Velvettones

go


----------



## Velvettones

wrong


----------



## Velvettones

yet


----------



## Velvettones

ooh thats weird, haven't read what anyone else has put but it looks like the database has a post counter in it (tracks how many posts are on each thread, it is accessed and displayed on the front page also so i'm probably right) and then uses this to determine how many pages to display (606 or whatever)

i can only guess that this counter is out by 5 posts so it thinks there is an extra page when really there isn't - probably happened during the server move as each table would be moved seperately and there was time there to mess it up

nuke - just drop into the table and set the counter right again - you can work out what it should be by multiplying the number of pages by 15 and subtracting how many are missing from the last page

problem solved - now lock it and make me the top


----------



## Velvettones

this post is 9072 - on the homepage replies are listed at 9077

looks like i'm right

nfire:


----------



## chrisjrv

NOW you can lock it


----------



## moblee

[-X :twisted: Moblee's top 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no he isn't


----------



## sallytrafic

its me


----------



## chrisjrv

Who are these people?


----------



## moblee

And for 24 years I've been living next door to alice,alice who the f.... is alice :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

They are all coming out of the woodwork now aren't they :roll:


----------



## moblee

YES :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

oops i'm on top again


----------



## moblee

TH.th.that's all folks :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

test


----------



## nukeadmin

test2


----------



## nukeadmin

test3


----------



## nukeadmin

hmm i deducted 5 off the total replies count but still get an issue, i did the test3 post above and got a post does not exist error when going to view it !


----------



## nukeadmin

and same error for the above post !!


----------



## nukeadmin

test


----------



## nukeadmin

test


----------



## nukeadmin

test again


----------



## nukeadmin

test again this one should be ok as its on next page ?


----------



## nukeadmin

ok so its def just the first 10 posts on the page and then from there on in the error ocurrs ?


----------



## nukeadmin

ok made another adjustment so lets start posting


----------



## nukeadmin

ah noticed something, if i modify the post count and then post it reverts back to previous, must be stored elsewhere and mirrored


----------



## nukeadmin

well i think it must be getting the post count for the thread from a seperate table lookup and that table has all the posts in it lol

hmmm i wander if somehow some of the posts from this thread got lost in the server move and so if i add some more in directly into the database


----------



## nukeadmin

hmmm dabbling in this way might have much further reaching repurcussions as everything post wise is timestamped for doing searches and also i might cause duplicate post numbers and the like

Sorry guys, the easiest resolution is to start a new post I am afraid.


----------



## nukeadmin

I have tried a final thing of resyncing post counts and topics in the Jokes forum so will try a few more tests before i go


----------



## nukeadmin

post 8


----------



## nukeadmin

post 8 works, heres post 9


----------



## nukeadmin

post 9 worked, getting close to the edge, here is post 10


----------



## nukeadmin

nope that was an error, so its still there. Any posts on this particular thread that are 10+ or more on a page all get the post does not exist error.

ssssoooooooooorrrrrrrrryy

But i did try


----------



## sallytrafic

I reckon you should lock it without further comment


----------



## moblee

Yes,I agree :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes, lock it now


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## chrisjrv

After you Phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Silly boys, NOW is the time to lock it :roll: 

Thanks Nuke


----------



## chrisjrv

O.K.


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

i'm happy with that - do it now then


----------



## moblee

BYE


----------



## tokkalosh

Cheerio


----------



## moblee

> Cheerio


No thanks Tricia I prefer weetabix for breakfast,Don't you remember :?:   :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Lock it now, the horse has bolted


----------



## chrisjrv

TEN


----------



## moblee

eleven


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

The creature lives master! it lives!


----------



## tokkalosh

*Stop now!!*

13

I thought this post was finished with :roll:

I try to help you all by starting a new post so that access is easy at all times and you just keep using this one 8O

Now please leave it to rest :roll:

DO NOT POST ANY MORE ON THIS THREAD

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Bryan

Is this thread finished now?


----------



## bognormike

no it isn't


----------



## Bryan

phew! that's a relief... Thought I'd missed the chance...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nah then Bryan, how are you mate? Is this post still goin :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## moblee

Yes,but it should be locked 8)


----------



## Bryan

I agree, LOCK IT NOW :lol: 

(BTW, Hullo Johnny :wink: )


----------



## chrisjrv

Now,now :roll:


----------



## Velvettones

heh - just because you guys broke it isn't going to stop me being on top of it

roll on


----------



## moblee

8O This is the self preservation society,the self preservation society 8)


----------



## Velvettones

quick - lock it now while noone is looking


----------



## moblee

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Velvettones




----------



## moblee




----------



## crazylady

I just had to take a chance to see if I could be that last member.


----------



## Bryan

Well done Babs, you did it! 


(oops!)


----------



## crazylady

That's not funny Bryan.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hilarious lot of here :roll: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

I keep on trying to be the last member. :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

too late it's already me


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no it isn't :wink:


----------



## moblee

I don't know if nukes going to ever lock this one :?: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

I think it's locked now


----------



## moblee

No still open :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

so it is :evil:


----------



## crazylady

I'm still here, so it must be open.


----------



## moblee

Open all hours 8) :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Never give up


----------



## moblee

on a good thing


----------



## chrisjrv

da da dada da da dah dah?


----------



## moblee

:roll: Silly man :twisted: :lol:


----------



## crazylady

I'm still trying to be last. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm usually last :wink:


----------



## crazylady

There's always another one following


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

Hey is this fixed now??

David


----------



## moblee

I don't think so Drandall Ooops I mean...... :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Probably not :roll:


----------



## crazylady

It's fun to keep on trying aint it?


----------



## chrisjrv

Not at my age :roll:


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

hello mobilee. bet it breaks soon.. in fact now¬ right now


----------



## chrisjrv

Not quite :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It just did...............


----------



## moblee

Its hanging on by a.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
thread. :lol:


----------



## Velvettones

[No message]


----------



## moblee

8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Pardon?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

My French.....


----------



## chrisjrv

Maid outfit?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

said the French maid


----------



## chrisjrv

Leave it on the chair dear, I,ll try it on later :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

said the Bishop


----------



## chrisjrv

To the Prime Minister :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

who was bloody useless!!


----------



## chrisjrv

which is why she got the job :roll: 
(going away for a few days, catch up with you on Tuesday)
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

which is why she got the job :roll: 
(going away for a few days, catch up with you on Tuesday)
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

which is why she got the job :roll: 
(going away for a few days, catch up with you on Tuesday)
Chris


----------



## mangothemadmonk

..so good you said it twice :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Or three times even :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

and there goes the ghost page.......

:big7: :big7: :big7: :big7:


----------



## cliver

Guess it me, a newbie hehe


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:big5: :big11: :big14: :big15: :smileycouncil: :big2: :big8: :big6:


----------



## crazylady

A golden oldie is back to the rescue.


----------



## moblee

Golden oldie :!: What's new pussycat Whooaa :lol:


----------



## crazylady

I'm not exactly an oldie, nor golden, but I'm just passed middle age, plus I have a tan. :lol: :roll:


----------



## moblee

:wink: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Like it Babs :lol: 

I see you are all struggling on with this thread; too much hassle for me if it is on the 'ghost' section :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O Ghost section


----------



## mangothemadmonk

fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair: fftheair:


----------



## crazylady

It's a shame to let a good thread go, it's been here a long time. While I can add to this one, I'll keep on trying. I have been told I can be very trying. :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :thumbleft: :cussing: :kermit: :blob: :notworthy: ccasion7:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ringtung faloobrifacation wednockticanturnossess.......

Johnny F


----------



## chrisjrv

Seems to be alcoholically enhanced, or challenged :lol:


----------



## moblee

Dear sir or madam.
Thank you for your interest in the "Last member to post thread" but I'm
afraid to inform you that the position has now been filled....
*NO* FURTHER correspondence is needed & the matter is now *closed*.

Yours sincerely......*MOBLEE*.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Fallori-bundiness unty hocktyboolitensiss


----------



## chrisjrv

Did you used to write songs for Mary Poppins?


----------



## moblee

Feed the birds tuppence a bag :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Being an ex member of the brutal and licentious soldiery I have alternative words to this song :roll: 
Chris


----------



## mangothemadmonk

27 :idea:


----------



## moblee

*BEWARE THE JABBERWOCKY*
For he doth proweth this ere post :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

53 :? 8)   :roll: :arrow: :!: :idea:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

76 :evil: :evil: 8O 8) :idea: :idea: :?: :!:


----------



## 103675

*ha ha*

 
hot and sunny
d


----------



## mangothemadmonk

158 :arrow: :arrow: :!: :!:   :bootyshake: :bootyshake:


----------



## 103066

Blimey, it's still going then!


----------



## tokkalosh

Not so strong though 8O


----------



## moblee

> Not so strong though 8O


I don't know :?: Moblee's still here 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

219 :smoker: :smoker: :smoker: \/ :brave:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon folk. Who's that picture of Mobee? I recognise the body, not the face.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

571 :idea: :idea: :changes: :dead: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## moblee

I'm a barbie girl in the barbie world,life in plastic it's fantastic :!: you can 
brush my hair,undress me everywhere.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

829 :-# :squarewink: :crazyeyes: [-o< [-o< [-o< [-X :birdman: :birdman:


----------



## doug285

Sneaked in while nobody was looking. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

896 nlyamother: nlyamother: :tongue: :thumbright: :thumbleft: fftheair: fftheair:


----------



## tokkalosh

What's going on here then


----------



## moblee

Not a lot :!:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

lympic: :n00b: :hotsun: :dark1: :dark1: :dark1: :dark1: :dark1:


----------



## moblee

His a dancing fool


----------



## moblee

2500 \/


----------



## chrisjrv

There you are, thought you'd been removed :roll:


----------



## nozzmoking

I'm new around here, so hope I've got the right forum for posting this question in?

I have a 1984 Fetford Superplunge, (the one with the protruding cross-gromits), and wondered if it was possible to actuate the dampening spring, without causing the cross-boil timing chain tensioner to buckle under the added stress of the pilot valve sticking in the down position, when everyone knows it should be at ten past two?

I wrote to Bursner two years ago, requesting they send a replacement for the tri-valve manifold USB connector, but they incorrectly sent me a spare head-rest, which actually does the job, but you do have to be careful when emptying the 803b jet sluice from the tackle box.

The wife's getting tired of me leaving her behind at the campsite each day, as I can't think of a more secure way of marking our pitch, so I do hope someone can help with the above problems.

Cheers

Paul

:wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

And your problem is....... :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Stickey, don't see this post very often now.
Hope all's well with you.
Lots of rain today, saves me watering the plants though :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
having loads of trouble with broadband at the moment, some local idiot is playing games, hope to get it resolved soon,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Olleh, s'ti uoy ereht t'nsi ti? Ro ma I nekatsim?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hey thats much better, we now have two pages of no topics


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Fffffwible, fffffwible nurftanger rimblesmidger.............


----------



## 103675

*sporting a tan!*

we flew off to grab a tan and flew back to have them rained off.
The tans are great, but fade...our van drove away from the airport like a dream. A longer lasting pleasure! Without a doubt.
Driving to the sun next year.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :shockingzap: :shockingzap: {offtopic} {offtopic}


----------



## 100127

:lilangel:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Fwimblefwacker gruntydunker sagtomboommus :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :wickedfart: :wickedfart:


----------



## moblee

moblee







MOBLEE :lol:


----------



## 103675

:tomcat: \/ :angel9:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Gurkstrungler rinktimoosus androptersip :arrow: :arrow: :bad-words: :kermit: :toothy4: :toothy4: :naka: :naka: :shockingzap: :hypnodisk:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello 8)


----------



## moblee

Hello I said *HELLO* :lol:


----------



## 103675

cooooeeeee


ainting:


----------



## 94055

r u trin t sy sumin


----------



## 103675

:twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT? 8)


----------



## moblee

8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:idea: :idea: :backinmyday: :grouphuuug: :grouphuuug: :l: :u: :x: :x: :magnifyglass: :magnifyglass: mopedsmile: ropellerhead:


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:eyeslam: :hesitantdevil: nlyamother: :stop: :director: :jerk:


----------



## moblee

This never happens in real life :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Aaaaah, poor Phil  

Hope you all had a super time in France.


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia we had a excellent time should still be there :!: 
Chester (puppy) survived as well,went potty when we arrived home though :lol:


----------



## moblee

:hotsun: mmm lubbly jubbly :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't get back on here Phil as my connection is so slow that I often give up in despair - nothing personal.

What are you doing for the rest of the school holidays then?


----------



## moblee

> Phil as my connection is so slow
> What are you doing for the rest of the school holidays then?


  :lol: 
Love to go away again,but my son simon *keeps* taking our money :evil:.
Hatton in about 6 weeks  
If you don't answer i'll know its because your a bit slow :!: 
(Your connection i mean) :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:3dblob9: :thefinger: :3dblob6: :thefinger: :chocobo2: :leftfighter7::rightfighter7: :chocobo3: :tongue7: :tongue8: :thumbup: :sleepy2: :thefinger: :thefinger:


----------



## 103675

:BIG: 

Brrrmmmmm!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:stop: :sad2: :b: :lol: :drinking: :splat:


----------



## moblee

\/ :smilecolros: :smileymouse:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:u: :r: {offtopic} =; :blah5: :blah5: :blah5: :wave: :2: :u: :i: :hathat14: :u: [-X


----------



## 94055

=;=;=;=;=;



=;=;=;=;=;




=;=;=;=;=;


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:i: :^o :u: :d: :signoh: :n: :t: :magnifyglass:


----------



## 94055

=; The end is nigh =;


----------



## chrisjrv

But which end?


----------



## 94055

end


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:silly: :silly: :sleeping: :2gunfire: :shocked!: :shocked!: :B-fly: :agrue: :agrue: :icecream: :bad-words: \/ 

Always......


----------



## moblee

:wickedfart: :argue: :boxing: :crybaby:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:hathat36: :-({|= :bootyshake: :manawhite: :hathat36: :manawhite: :chocobo1: :hathat31: :hathat30: :-({|= :birdman: :bootyshake:

readynessnessly


----------



## tokkalosh

Enough ....... finish :roll: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:lol!: :crazyeyes: :wickedfart: :angry6: ain10: :lol!: :3some: :happy7: :sign4: :crazyeyes:

Flirtybumshessness


----------



## 94055

:roll:


----------



## 103675

HA.....NOW IS THE END... Good night!!
:eggface: :big15: 
:hathat46:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:halfrobot: :morning: :splat: :reindeer: :argue: :thumbright: :shaking2:  :thumbleft: 

mistyflockeroopustytaters


----------



## 94055

.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

..


----------



## mangothemadmonk

...  :robot: :robot: resistance is futile, you will all be assimilated.....


----------



## 100127

:redhotevil:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:t: :h: :a: :t: :m: :e: :a: :n: :s: :u: :tongue: :salute: :cyclopsani:


----------



## moblee

:crazy:


----------



## 94055

[No message]


----------



## 94055

[No message]


----------



## moblee

:spam1:


----------



## 94055

[No message]


----------



## moblee

:arrow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

\/  3,000  :wav: \/ :wav:


----------



## 94055

:wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve, :idea: :arrow:  :!: :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :redhotevil: :new-alien: :new-alien:


----------



## 94055




----------



## mangothemadmonk

Exactly mate, you know what I mean?


----------



## 94055

:idea:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Exactly, you know it makes sense :arrow: :arrow: :wink: 8)  :idea: :idea:


----------



## 94055

:arrow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yep I know what you mean :^o #-o :thumbright: :sign3: :signyeah: :crazyeyes: :idea:


----------



## 94055

And he said unto me. 









































































K


----------



## 100127

Hmmm


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Sniffterincuss husstyness moochybundynecsus


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is it you again?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yes, tis I Eclair!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is that a cream tart or a marangue?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No your right. It's a cream tart!!


----------



## 94055

Me


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Do u me u or me mean I :?: :?: :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

'Tis I 8)


----------



## moblee

:dontknow:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

The mind is like a parachute. It doesn’t work unless it’s open.......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Seven days without laughter makes one weak


----------



## 94055

U sure


----------



## mangothemadmonk

A bird in the hand......

Craps on your wrist 8O 8O


----------



## 94055

I speak two languages, Body and English


----------



## mangothemadmonk

He's got more in his head than nits has that lad........


----------



## 94055

Nuts.......oh,hhh HAZEL nuts...............

What a hand full


----------



## mangothemadmonk

What have you got if you have 7 apples in one hand and 8 apples in the other :?: :?: :?:


----------



## 94055

I have six locks on my door all in a row. When I go out, I only lock every other one. I figure no matter how long somebody stands there picking the locks, they are always locking three.


----------



## Velvettones

of all the things i've lost, i miss my mind the most


----------



## 94055

If it's sent by ship then it's a cargo, if it's sent by road then it's a shipment.


----------



## Velvettones

When I was a child, I spoke like a child, thought like a child, and reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I gave up my childish ways.


----------



## 94055

"When I become a man, I will give up my childish ways"


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Everyone has a photographic memory… some just don’t know how to load the film.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Some people ask the secret of our long marriage. The answer....

We take time to go to a restaurant two times a week. A little candlelight, dinner, soft music and dancing. She goes Tuesdays, I go Fridays!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No sense in being pessimistic. It wouldn’t work anyway!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Despite the cost of living, have you noticed how it remains so popular?


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> Everyone has a photographic memory… some just don't know how to load the film.


True,..................erm....................can you remind me how to do it? 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> can you remind me how to do it? 8O


To do what Derek 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## 94055

:?: :arrow:


----------



## Velvettones

:arrow: :?: :!: :idea: :idea: :?: :arrow:


----------



## Velvettones

My Mom said she learned how to swim when someone took her out in the lake and threw her off the boat. I said, "Mom, they weren't trying to teach you how to swim."


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Great Britain was the first county to issue postage stamps.
Hence, the postage stamps of Britain are the only stamps in the world not to bear the name of the country of origin.


----------



## 94055

I am suprised they are written in English still 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oy Steve, don't get me started :cussing: :cussing: :cussing: :cussing: :cussing:


----------



## 94055

OK

I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O I am suprised they are written in English still 8O

I WON'T


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, Now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, now you have done it, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 I am really mad now


----------



## 94055

Sorry


----------



## mangothemadmonk

ok mate


----------



## 94055

The  END of his child thingamie jiggie   8O 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I wonder how long he was on the floor for


----------



## PIEDODGER

IT`S ME!!!!! IT`S ME!!!!! :lol:


----------



## asprn

My God. For a noobie, you've gone to an impressive amount of trouble with your last post. 8O :-

{color=#00BFFF}I{/color}{color=#0AB2FA}T{/color}{color=#14A5F6}`{/color}{color=#1E97F1}S{/color}{color=#288AED} {/color}{color=#327DE8}M{/color}{color=#3C70E3}E{/color}{color=#3C61E3}!{/color}{color=#3251E8}!{/color}{color=#2841ED}!{/color}{color=#1E30F1}!{/color}{color=#1420F6}!{/color}{color=#0A10FA} {/color}{color=#0000FF} {/color}{font=Comic Sans MS}{size=18}{color=#00BFFF}I{/color}{color=#0BB1FA}T{/color}{color=#16A2F5}`{/color}{color=#2194F0}S{/color}{color=#2B86EB} {/color}{color=#3677E6}M{/color}{color=#4169E1}E{/color}{color=#3658E6}!{/color}{color=#2B46EB}!{/color}{color=#2135F0}!{/color}{color=#1623F5}!{/color}{color=#0B12FA}!{/color}{color=#0000FF} {/color}{/size}{/font}:lol:{/quote}

I appreciate it, even if no-one else will. 

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

oh yes there is


----------



## moblee

:twisted:  8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ten tons of tinted toilet tissue from Timothy Taylors of Tottington


----------



## mangothemadmonk

HELLO  Do you come from a land down under????


----------



## moblee




----------



## mangothemadmonk

I'm so tall, I'm so tall, you raise me and then you let me fall. 

I'm so small, I'm so small, wrap me round your finger, see me fall.....


----------



## 94055




----------



## mangothemadmonk

What's that there on the railway line, looks like my old brown shoe.....


----------



## 94055

Could well be


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Listen, do you want to know a secret, do you promise not to tell, ooooooh oooooh oh ........


----------



## 94055

NO


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve wore an itsy bitsy, teeny, weeny, yellow polka-dot string vest 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## 94055

Need help? 

post in the help section, quaranteed to get an answer 8O Not


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Steve wore blue velvet,
Bluer than velvet was his vest
Softer than satin was his vest
From under the stairs........


----------



## 94055

SandJ said:


> Need help?
> 
> post in the help section, quaranteed to get an answer 8O Not


Maybe you should ask for help, you may have more joy 8O :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

If you knew Stevey, like I know Stevey, oh oh oh what a vest

I need no help because....

I come form a land down under.....


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> If you knew Stevey, like I know Stevey, oh oh oh what a vest
> 
> I need no help because....
> 
> I come form a land down under.....


duz not matter u will get no help


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh HELP, I need somebody, HELP, not just anybody HELP, I need somebody OOOOHHHHHHHH.......................


----------



## 94055

I am just a prissy poster

I have my head up my backside

I am a Swift do-gooder

other than that, I need HELP 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Opps upside your head, I said oops upside your head.....


----------



## 94055

in out, inout, shake it all about


Poooooooyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Daddy's flown across the ocean,
Leaving just a memory,
A snapshot in the family album,
Daddy, what else did you leave for me.........


----------



## 94055

Some people have to sleep,
Tis sad but true...........OKAY

Some people are unable to post
Wether it be NIGHT or DAY 8O 

:wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I love to love, but my baby just loves to dance, she wants to dance, she wants to dance, she has to dance...........


----------



## 94055

When your wishing on a STTTTAAAAAaaaarrrrr, rrrrrr


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There once was an old boy from Gosham,
Who took out his b****cks to wash 'um.
His wife said "Now Jack,
If you don't put them back,
I'll stand on the buggers and squash um"................


----------



## 94055

A boy stood on the burning deck picking his nose like mad,

I dare not say anymore, 

as i am not on, C*** N****


----------



## mangothemadmonk

eeeee, I am a pheasant plucker me....


----------



## 94055

If you go down to the woods today...........................


----------



## 94055

NOPE


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Rinksnuflerscratchitus booberayshusness....


----------



## 94055

arsenickorarsenole nowayforwardthendoabackwardroll thisiscrazythisisdaft iwonderwetherwewillbetoldoffabout 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Floober tittybumshuss.

Its all in the hips, it's all in the hips....


----------



## greenasthegrass

I'll have a glass or two of what you two have been on!

8) Greenie 8)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It's a mans drink Greenie, for roughty toughty men hic hic


----------



## 94055

greenasthegrass said:


> I'll have a glass or two of what you two have been on!
> 
> 8) Greenie 8)


That will do you no good Jan, it took a lot morethan 2 glasses to get the mind as warped as this 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Trundle thwopper rafti stooperishness.............


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hello wall. Are you my friend wall?


----------



## 94055

Try walking through it, if you can then it is a friendly wall.

If you can't

Try running through it, after all if Ant and Dec can do it 8O 8O 


:wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Anagram of Ant and Dec...

Act And End

They can't act and I wish their shows would end.... very quickly :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

What Act Ended did you say?

YIPEE I WON

:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> YIPEE I WON


Wipe Ye Ion.........


----------



## 94055

I came, I saw I went.........................................See Ya


----------



## Velvettones

bye - me on top

can you run up the wall - you must run a long way to get as high as me


----------



## mangothemadmonk

bye - me on top ...........

becomes....

Boy Me En Top..


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I believe for every drop of rain that falls....

You get wetter....


----------



## 94055

If I am behind and you are in front, how do I put you behind and me in front?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just like that.......


----------



## 94055

So you fell into the trap



> If I am behind and you are in front, how do I put you behind and me in front?


Like that

Mission Complete :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh shazbats


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:scatter: :rainbowafro: :rainbow1: :crazyeyes: [-X ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## 94055

Ah a DOUBLE poster


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Who is double posting


----------



## 94055

AMAZING

You never noticed


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Noticed what?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Noticed what?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is that an echooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 94055

No, it is a Mad Monk

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

They seek him here they seek him there the Madmonk is last on here


----------



## 94055

and behind


----------



## mangothemadmonk

No, I am in front my Liverpudlian mate, now YOU can see my :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :bootyshake:


----------



## 94055

Put it out


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yes put it out................


----------



## 94055

I did/have


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Good man


----------



## 94055

I know


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I know you know I know you know...........


----------



## 94055

I know you know, I know, and you know I know.

How many times can you put the letters and together in a grammatically correct sentence? Well it would be if I could do Grammar. Lol

Ok


The sign writer said to his mate

"There is too much of a difference between.......

sand and and, and and, and andy"

The sign was a bit like ...................Gill was playing in the sand and Andy was splashing in the water.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## locovan

*last one to write here*

Is this for real this forum? is it for people that find life one big wonderful happy time, I think so so I might stay here to see the fun !!!! Bless !!!! :lilangel:  :roll: :lol: :arrow: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## 94055

*Re: last one to write here*



locovan said:


> Is this for real this forum? is it for people that find life one big wonderful happy time, I think so so I might stay here to see the fun !!!! Bless !!!! :lilangel:  :roll: :lol: :arrow: :!: :!: :!:


Yep you can and you can be happy too. :lol: :lol:

You have to introduce yourselves though :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## locovan

*be happy*

Im the terrible lady with the Emission Petition you wont want to know me Im trouble so I will remain behind a curtain and just watch. :tomcat: :brave: and then raise a Petition to have everyone that has a sad face banned from here


----------



## 94055

Oh you!!!!!!!

Okstay in cognito then 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## locovan

*fun*

Ok I will come out and join the fun after the 16th Oct 2008 when my petition is closed and then maybe you will be friends and people wont shout at me 
:redhotevil: :lilangel: :lilangel: opcorn: and we will have a party!!!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Re: last one to write here*



locovan said:


> is it for people that find life one big wonderful happy time


No!


----------



## 94055

R U SURE?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh, positive +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## 94055

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I tink it is Sor, oi reeely do.


----------



## 94055

I will ask again r u sure?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Er no :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## 94055

Thought so :wink:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

So thought you


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> Er no :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


you also!

me too


----------



## mangothemadmonk

So your admitting it then Steve?

Good on you!!


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> So your admitting it then Steve?
> 
> Good on you!!


Well, once you did I had no choice :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There is always a choice Steve :bad-words: :icecream: :agrue: :wickedfart: :crazy: [-X =; \/ :silly: :sleeping: :rainbowafro:


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> There is always a choice Steve quote]
> 
> Very true! I choose to use the choice to choose, whenever the choice has to be chosen.
> 
> :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh, but some people choose to choose the chosen choice rather than choosing the choice they themselves chose....

Its just a choices thing.........


----------



## 94055

The end has come I have decided.

Then again I may make it last a bit longer.


Ahh....................willpower

:wink: :wink: :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> willpower


Yes I knew him as well :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055

mangothemadmonk said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> willpower
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I knew him as well :wink: :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Did you?

Hell of a nice bloke, he has not been around for a long time. May be time for him to make an appearance again?

Saluti!


----------



## artona

Hi

Cor lighten up you two :lol: :lol: . 

Come on the rest of the 28000 members of MHF, have you nothing to say about being the best MHF member ever  

stew


----------



## spykal

sorry Stew ..it's the last one to post that is best :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:roll: :roll: And this used to be a nice quiet place to post :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly: :silly:


----------



## spykal

Ha ha ...you are not going to get to be the best as easy as that ... ccasion9:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Are you still here :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## spykal

This is an automated post....... 

Please Press 1 to be put on hold

Please Press 2 to get a life

Please Press 3 to end the call

Please Press 4 to speak with a very very nice man

Please Press # to hear these options again


----------



## artona

automated posting - I like it - but I like being top better :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh, whatever :roll: :roll:


----------



## stevenjonathan

it just must be me....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

You what.......


----------



## spykal

It must be him....


----------



## artona

Himmmmmm........wonder who he is?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah, I thought as much. A pair of lesser spotted scroopledoopers :roll: :roll:


----------



## spykal

Nah not a pair .... blood bruvvers and there's a shortage of scrooples


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ah, a lesser spotted scroopledooper on it's own... Can I believe my eyes..

Where's my gun :bazooka: :bazooka: :bazooka: :bazooka:


----------



## spykal

You call that a GUN? this is a gun :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Boys and their toys :roll: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Yeh, but my friend has two bigger ones.....


----------



## 101578

8O what a big pair of pistols!

She could breast feed a creche :lol:


----------



## spykal

With ones as big as those I am glad she is a friend 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh she is very friendly =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~ =P~


----------



## moblee

Chest in time for the top. #-o \/


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Where oh where has my friend gone.........

I'm on the road again.......

{offtopic} :tongue8: :thefinger: ottytrain2: :thebirdman: :toothy3: {offtopic} ottytrain2:


----------



## spykal

Praps she packed her Br..... Pistols and left :lol: 

Nah ...she is still there 8O


----------



## artona

Bristol, never been


----------



## 101578

Very hilly :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

There are a couple of larger peaks....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Especially in the Peak district...........


----------



## spykal

Yes I have had the pleasure of being on a couple of those :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hasbinmenbinmam?


----------



## spykal

wheelybinmanswheelybinmam


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ee's geet moor in is yed than nits, that mon theer...


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I like new York in June, how about you?


----------



## spykal

I like potato chips,
moonlight and motor trips,
how about you?


----------



## artona

rainin today


----------



## spykal

So I just did me some talkin' to the sun
And I said I didn't like the way he got things done
Sleepin' on the job


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Two little boys had two little toys....


----------



## Marlaghman

Marlaghman takes it


----------



## locovan

:BIG:



As a rule a mans a fool
Wants it hot when its cool 
Wants it cool when its hot 
Always wanting what is not
As a rule a mans a fool
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:scatter: :forcefeed: :crazy: :dodgy: :scatter: :forcefeed: :crazy: :dodgy:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:big5: hello :big2:


----------



## spykal

This is like deja vu all over again


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Find the odd one out.............*

:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: 8) :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil:


----------



## spykal

*There is an odd one in this one too *

can you see him? :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

He's a handsome lad that.....


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hey ho away we go............... :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart: :wickedfart:


----------



## moblee

:laughing5: :silly: :sleeping: :-#


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, it's all happening here I see :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, it's all happening here I see :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah twice the fun :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:sonarsmile: :sonarsmile: :sonarsmile: :shockingzap: :magnifyglass: :hothot: :backinmyday: :backinmyday:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

:GMC: :big15: :big2: :car9: :werecomingforyou: :rightfighter7: :greenjumpers: :rightfighter5:


----------



## moblee




----------



## mangothemadmonk

Scrundle whopper grasting topper bumshiousness :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## locovan

*last man*

Hallo Hallo hallo whats all this er

:B-fly: :evilbat: :B-fly: :diabloanifire: :whax: :wrestler1: :wrestler17: :wrestler25: :leftfighter1: :rightfighter2: :greenjumpers: :wav: :kamahlitude2: :kamahlitude1: :car3:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Its all just flimflam..... :changes: :GMC: :diabloanifire: :indian: :tomcat: :BIG: :big15: :smileycouncil: :big4:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nothing. Nothing... tralalahhhhh


----------



## locovan

:car6: 
:car14: :car22: :car30: :car15: 
want a race


----------



## mangothemadmonk

They seek him here, they seek him there but he is nowhere to be seen cos he has gone home...............


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Is there anybody in there?


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bamboleo, bambolea
Porque mi vida, yo la prefiero vivir asi


----------



## greenasthegrass

Are you johnny foreigner? :lol:


----------



## locovan

goodmorning todo el mundo y cómo todos ustedes son hoy esperanza de que haya un gran día


----------



## spykal

seguir tomando el medicamento :lol:


----------



## locovan

¿por qué no im enfermos, al menos, No me lo creo


----------



## spykal

no enfermos, pero quizás un poco loco

it helps here........don't you think ? :lol:


----------



## locovan

spykal said:


> no enfermos, pero quizás un poco loco
> 
> it helps here........don't you think ? :lol:


yes it deed it does


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Up the airy mountain,
Down the rushy glen,
We daren't go a-hunting
For fear of little men;
Wee folk, good folk,
Trooping all together;
Green jacket, red cap,
And grey cock's feather!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Skiddley-bop.... It sure does!!


----------



## moblee




----------



## mangothemadmonk

:^o :silly: :silly: :^o :^o :silly: :silly: :^o :^o :silly: :silly: :^o


----------



## moblee




----------



## Velvettones

happy new year


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon all you good folk out there. It's piggin' freezin' in Glossop, just come back from watching my 3 year old grandson Harry play football with 'Footie Totz', it was a good fun, although I don't think I was surposed to laugh as much as I did. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## crazylady

Good afternoon all you good folk out there. It's piggin' freezin' in Glossop, just come back from watching my 3 year old grandson Harry play football with 'Footie Totz', it was a good fun, although I don't think I was surposed to laugh as much as I did. :lol:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello babs nice to hear from you :!:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

yoo hoo


----------



## tokkalosh

Is there anybody there?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## moblee

:? 8) :x    :evil: :twisted: :wink: :lol:

Moblee's the *last* close the thread :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That'll de me


----------



## asprn

Kev_Behr said:


> That'll de me


Was this a multi-lingual post in Franglais? 8O

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

[-X :arrow: :big14:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

With a name like Dougie, you'd think you'd recognise fluent jockish when ye see it, cod ye nae.

And Phil, what's with the big red head?


----------



## moblee

> And Phil, what's with the big red head?


THATS a picture of *Me



If you don't mind :!: :evil: :lol:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well Phil,

Though it pains me to say it, You need to stay out of the sun, or get some factor 95 on mate, that's the worse case I've ever seen on one so young.

But don't worry the end will be swift and painless.


----------



## moblee

:3some: :crybaby: :jerk: :forcefeed: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :lol: 


This post has been dead for along time,good to see it going again for a little while.


----------



## tokkalosh

Still got that 'topic does not exist' glitch though  

How's everybody doing - all well I hope


----------



## moblee

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O :lol: Who's this I seem to recall the name :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Moblee  

Been going through my diary the last couple of days and deciding where and when I will be going places. Gotta do my favourite beaches before they become dog free zones again


----------



## moblee

Dog free zones :!: 
Is that a local thing?


----------



## tokkalosh

Dogs are banned from the beaches from about May. I thought it was everywhere but maybe it is just Wales. Will have to look into it.


----------



## moblee

I've not heard anything about this Tricia very sad if its true.....
How are you anyway,abit warmer nowadays.


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, it is a shame Phil but the families and children must come first  although for me I have 'been there, done that' and Misty is now my priority - perhaps put in to change the laws "No children allowed on beaches" :lol: 

Definitely warmer now thanks, been out today and it was gorgeous, good to be able to leave hat, coat and gloves behind.

Hope all's well with you and yours


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia everythings fine with us & you seem alright, how are your lads?


----------



## lifestyle

Ok, it`s not me ..............................................................Yet :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

:director: Please move over Lifestyle *V.I.P* coming Through :!:


----------



## lifestyle

Ok Ok ,i`m moving over \/ 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Has He gone??? =;


----------



## tokkalosh

No posts exist for this topic 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello :hello2: :blowkiss:


----------



## tokkalosh

Enjoying summer :?: 8)


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,
Lovely weather 8) Looking forward to the p'boro show now. 
I hope you & misty are well.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello you two, see you're still at it, might see you at Peterborough,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

And then it went all quiet, ok I won't see you at peterborough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll be there chris :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see we've still " no posts exist" syndrome, is it to much to ask?
Chris :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I see we've still " no posts exist" syndrome, is it to much to ask?
> Chris :lol:


Yes chris ONE of the reasons its virtually died,still good to hear from you


----------



## Raine

HA ME 
ME
ME 
ME 
ME 
ME 
ME an we be at p borough! 8O


no post syndrome, nasty :roll:


----------



## moblee

:evil: :twisted: 18 Days on top :!: & Then Raine wot a paine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raine

Ha, try to bamboozle me with a no post syndrome...........
an its not raine raine pain, its raine raine gain!
bellyache from laughtin lol


----------



## tokkalosh

Now, I wonder if I will get a long spell on top ???????????? I do soooooo deserve it :lol:


----------



## LazyRover

tokkalosh said:


> Now, I wonder if I will get a long spell on top ???????????? I do soooooo deserve it :lol:


If your Username is to be believed, I very much doubt it.


----------



## moblee

8) :director: Gerroff :!: :whdat:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: LazyRover :lol: Surprising how many people know the tale of Tokkalosh 

Hi Phil, been an age, hope you are all well. We must meet like this more often :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia   

I'd given up hope!! Several times I nearly posted "Does anyone know where Tokkalosh is??"


----------



## tokkalosh

My connection is so bad, so often. By the time I have talked to the family on Facebook, crashed a couple of times and re-booted so I can connect again I have had enough.
Very poor of me I know, must keep in touch with my friends eh :wink: 

Taking Misty for a walk in a minute then will be back.

What you been up to lately??


----------



## moblee

Small amounts of work,thinking of doing some self-employed courier work just local stuff in the Espace,
P'boro rally last week you weren't there :evil: 
Still in Penarth, was it??


----------



## LazyRover

tokkalosh said:


> The tale of the Tokkalosh.


It's a name I haven't heard in about 40 years. I seem to recall reading about it in a book and, liking the name, it has stuck with me ever since.

I suppose I had certain aspirations but.......


----------



## tokkalosh

LazyRover 40 years eh, how did you hear about it then? 
I got it from the Salt Rock Surfer logo about 10 years ago when my kids were well into water sports - fell in love with the logo ... a funny little man!!


Moblee - glad you are getting some work. The courier work sounds a good idea, it will keep you occupied and 'in' mischief 8O 

Peterborough - sorry  See you at Newbury though .. NOT :evil:


----------



## LazyRover

tokkalosh said:


> How did you hear about it then?


I'm not exactly sure but I think it might have been mentioned in one of the African stories from the "Adventure" series of books by Willard Price


----------



## moblee

No newbury this year Trish WE'RE down for Hatton though


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: Have to wait then :roll: :lol: 

You haven't changed your Motorhome then, decided against that have you?


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey your posts are like the buses your wait for ages then 2 or 3 come along at the same time :!: :lol: :lol: 

No we are keeping the kontiki at the mo, pimped it a bit with a new tele & safari room.


----------



## Raine

ya, chat chat chat,

i know your game,

ha ha but it no worky!


I IS THE LAST ONE TO POST yay


----------



## tokkalosh

Make the most of it Phil, I may well disappear again ......
How's Jan, the kids and Chester?


----------



## moblee

Make the most of it Phil, 8O Saucy  

Jan,the kids & chester are all fine Thanks


----------



## moblee

AND we haven't seen YOU since october 2008!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Wow, you counting the days :lol: 

Off to Pembrokeshire tomorrow for a day or so, have to collect Mum from Bristol and take her home to Tenby so will hover there for a while.

What travelling plans do you have?


----------



## moblee

Saundersfoot?? Do you miss it tricia?

For us we're hoping to go to France in the half-term,.. probably a Big bill will mess it all up :twisted:


----------



## Raine

me me me 
i i i
is last hehehe


----------



## moblee

Yeah Yeah Yeah :lol: 
Well done Raine 8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Congratulations Raine ..... shame nothing lasts forever :lol: 

Yes Phil, I do miss Saundersfoot although I appreciate the ease with which I can reach more of England from my current location.
I have been back several times and always enjoy it there - am happy as long as I can visit fairly regularly.  

Good luck with France, will Chester's passport be ready?


----------



## moblee

will Chester's passport be ready?

No he won't be coming the older one's will have to look after him 8O 
Probably miss each other though.

How often do you travel into England Tricia???? Is it worth missing saundersfoot, only you know


----------



## moblee

Fined if Wild Camping - The Parrog Fishguard 
This is on another thread Tricia I wouldn't want you getting caught out.


----------



## Raine

rumplestiltskin dooby doo :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Raine, down you go  :lol: 

Thanks for that about wild camping Phil, another place to avoid :roll: 

That is a good point about how often I travel to England - we will see how things turn out - I really just see the static as a base, it is not the ideal location but I am not sure where would be as I love the coast so much.
My first choice for a static was in fact Gloucester way, but then they all got flooded 8O 

I have been in Pembs now since Thursday and ready to move on. Looking forward to Newbury to meet up with MHF'ers.

Talk soon :wink:


----------



## Raine

:BIG: :grab: :robot: :agrue: hehehehehehheheh


----------



## moblee

Have a nice time at Newbury tricia,I'm going to Wembley to watch United  

Hehehe Raine :lol:


----------



## Raine

#-o blah blah blah :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi all,

Mixed weather here at Newbury but a good weekend.

Not spent too much money this time - a warm and waterproof coat, a buoyancy aid for Misty !! plus odds and ends.

How did the match go Phil?


----------



## moblee

How did the match go Phil?

Terrible    

Trying to get away but everyway's booked :evil:


----------



## Raine

i went on the water slide at paultons park today, and it were luvverly,
so was my granddaughter.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello all,
I was just passing, hope you are all well,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

We spent 10 days in Saundersfoot.
The weather was great.
The sea was lovely.
The sailing was good.
All in all, a good time was had.


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Phil  

Have you managed to go away at all?


----------



## 106559

This site will self destruct in 1 second and take out all who are watching!!!!!!

DANGER DANGER DANGER !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Boom bang a bang 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Anyone for a Banging :lol:

We spent 5 days in Hemsby in the end Tricia lovely beach & sand dunes chester loved it!
missing youI thought we were mates :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Beach and sand dunes .... that's the life eh  




We are! xx


----------



## moblee

We are! xx

Well its about time we met up AGAIN,are you going to any more Rallies???


----------



## tokkalosh

Going to Shepton Mallet - considering the Malvern Show

Today it is pouring down here


----------



## moblee

Going to Shepton Mallet - considering the Malvern Show 
Too far for Moblee....Hatton???

Its been raining here too


----------



## tokkalosh

Hatton definitely - seems a long time but it will soon come around. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good, Free drink again this year :!: 
You can help me back to my motorhome again.....The VW clubman :wink:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, the booze tent ...... surprised you remember it :roll: :wink: :lol: 
As I recall, the kids saw you and Jan safely home.
A great weekend there, looking forward to this year.


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Alright Phil :wink: 

What you all up to this weekend?


----------



## moblee

Well Tricia I've been digging the back garden over and putting down grass seed :roll:

*AND* yourself??Its like the old days on here with your regular postings.


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, I hope your grass grows green and luxurious Phil  

No gardening going on around here today - it has been absolutely ppppppp pouring down with rain most of the day, paddling pools all over the place 8O 

Did manage to get out for a walk earlier on but apart from that Misty and I have been playing and snuggling up indoors whilst I catch up with my mate on MHF :wink:


----------



## moblee

Aaah You little Darling :love7: 

Its a shame we live so far apart, as you,me & jan get on so well on the rare occasions we have met up...Still can't be greedy :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We'll just meet when we can 8) 
Hope Chester and Misty get on alright too


----------



## moblee

Hope Chester and Misty get on alright too 

:roll: I didn't think about that :!: They weren't too good at hatton :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

They'll be fine, either play together or ignore each other. They will get good vibes from us to start them off :wink: 

I'm signing off now, out for a walk then read my book. 

Goodnight to you and yours


----------



## moblee

Alright trish Take carexx


----------



## Raine

8O we've just come back from cornwall, we be brown! luvverley


----------



## moblee

> 8O we've just come back from cornwall, we be brown! luvverley


Brown Raine that's Global warming caused that :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

This topic is reaching it's third birthday ....... doesn't time fly :lol:


----------



## moblee

> This topic is reaching it's third birthday ....... doesn't time fly :lol:


Well spotted,Talking of which when's yours???? :wink: 
Bet moblee knows :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh blimey, don't think I'll bother with one this year, you can have mine :wink:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: They don't stop coming do they.


----------



## Raine

8O :?  :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

8O Oh no Raine again where's the sun :lol:


----------



## Raine

:BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :BIG: :silly: :lilangel: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :birdman: :rabbit: :thumbleft: :dontknow: 
HERE COMES THE 
SUN SUN SUN SUN


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for the sun Raine :? :lol: 

Flowers Phil ..... you want flowers ?!?!?!?!  :lol:


----------



## moblee

:wink:

You might like this Raine or you might not 8O


----------



## moblee

> Flowers Phil ..... you want flowers ?!?!?!?!  :lol:


 :idea: Just a English rose in a field of welsh Daffodils


----------



## tokkalosh

You say the sweetest things Phil xxx


----------



## moblee

:lol: 

While your on here how do you get offline on your status mine just says online or hidden???


----------



## tokkalosh

You 'status' says Offline all the time - what does mine say?


----------



## tokkalosh

In your 'Profile', under Peferences you can change your status - you are showing Online now so perhaps you have already sussed it??


----------



## moblee

Ooh must be just what i see then tricia, yours says offline as well :sex: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are offline again now ... strange :? 
I see me as Online.
Just off now to check Facebook then closing down so Goognight, sweet dreams.


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite


----------



## Raine

:sleeping: :forcefeed: 8-[ [-( :sunny: :bootthyshake: :bootyshake: that is ok doh anytime lol


----------



## moblee

:jerk: :ky: :lol: :sign3: ottytrain2: ottytrain2:

MOBLEE :love4:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I see you're still awake,
Chris :lol:


----------



## Raine

:lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lilangel: :lichmalignus: :dmage:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris just you, me & Raine tonight


----------



## Raine

=; [-o< :crazy: :combustion: :arcade: :salute: :salute: :salute:


----------



## moblee

8O Shiver me timbers,It be Raine The pirate
How you doing??


----------



## Raine

:?


----------



## moblee

HOW R U??


----------



## Raine

:silly: :shocked!: :headbang: :signcool: :signthanks:


----------



## moblee

:givemea: MOBLEE :givemea: :-({|=


----------



## Raine

:eggface: :signarg: :hathat35:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Can I join in? :BIG: 
Regards,
Chris (now unemployed, shall I retire :roll: will I have a choice  )


----------



## moblee

Of course you can chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Good afternoon to you :lol: 
Chris


----------



## bob44

I shouldn't be doing this Post, I'm supposed to be far too busy to play at this game but it will give readers a change from M****E & R****E, etc. ? :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
"Near the Isle of Wight"? are you floating on something :lol: 
Chris


----------



## bob44

I was taught to be cautious in Sunny Southsea 

:signduh:


----------



## chrisjrv

I learnt the feeling of total boredom when stationed at Marchwood (near Southampton) and how to get extremely drunk when stationed at sunny Gosport  
Chris.


----------



## bob44

stickey

Marchwood + Gosport = U RCT?

(Me ex S/M)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Afraid so, Royal Engineers, trade transferred to RCT just after I got it,
didn't know what a marine engineer was when I signed on (in 1964) did training courses in Gosport, had a glorious 12 month session in Singapore then back to total boredom of Marchwood, they took our trade off the restricted list and four of us put in for purchase discharge, all a long time ago, sorry whats S/M? is it to do with ropes and whips? :lol: 
Regards,
Chris.
P.S went to a pub on the Isle of Man and got talking to the Landlord who turned out to be an ex diver stationed at Marchwood, small world.


----------



## moblee

I shouldn't be doing this Post, I'm supposed to be far too busy to play at this game but it will give readers a change from M****E & R****E, etc. ? 

A Refreshing change thanks for that b***4 :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

And now for another refreshing change :lol: :lol: :wickedfart:   
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O


----------



## chrisjrv

I take it you're sitting at home bored as well :roll:


----------



## moblee

Yes chris nothing to do,virtually unemployed as well,my self employed decorating virtually non existent,I need to diversify into something else but WHAT?!?! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

You're all just sooooooo ......... mad :roll: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia your sooooo Delicha 8)


----------



## bob44

For M*****E :!: 

Scrolled down & I REALLY did Burst Out Laughing aloud, good job OH is safely elsewhere.


For Stickey,

Gosport = Go Sport = Turktown = 'God's Port - Our Haven' (official Motto)

S/M = 'Black Unterseeboots', at HMS Dolhin/Fort Blockhouse. (Admiral of the Fleet Sir Arthur Wilson VC, the Controller of the Royal Navy, summed up the opinion of many in the Admiralty at the time when he said in 1901 "Submarines are underhand, unfair, and damned un-English. ... treat all submarines as pirates in wartime ... and hang all crews.) A sentiment which every RN Submariner still takes immense pride in!


Sadly, HMS Dolhin is now shut down, with adjacent old RN Hospital at Haslar to follow shortly, too. Only our S/M Museum with HMS/M ALLIANCE is left, but well worth a visit.


At the Gosport Ferry Terminal there is a very pleasant little "Admiral Fieldhouse/Falklands Campaign Commemorative gardens" , I cannot pass through it without remembering what a great guy he was, and his wfe, Midge, and all those who went out there...

I did not go south myself, but we stripped all of my comms training Eqpt from the RN S/M School to outfit some of the merchant vessels commandeered, at short time & high cost, for the Task Force.

TRUE DIT:
One old HMS DOLHIN CPO muttered, as we went down to see off the RN Task Force sailing south (Huge Crowds across the water at P'Mouth & Southsea, too):
"I dont know why you are going to watch, you must have all seen RN ships sailing before?"

As a Lt. I nearly lost it, and so I just had to cut him down with these few words instead:
"Yes, Chief, but the difference is that some of THESE ships might not be coming back".....



I must really now get back to what I'm supposed to be doing, it has been nice chatting on this thread here, but very addictive!!


'Bye All,


(A rare appearance here) Bob L


----------



## gpg1963

It's me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roll:


----------



## moblee

Alright Bob your welcome aboard anytime mate :salute: :salute:


----------



## Raine

:hiding: aw come on this is a private ongoing blah blah blah its not s'posed to be inneresting just enlightening yay! :roll: 
wow small world, i used to live on rowner! dad was a marine, ex was a medic at haslar small world............................


----------



## bob44

Hi Guys/Gals/Unspecifieds,

Thanks to Zebedee & Moblee I have discovered the elusive, mysterious and secret way back onto this site. :twisted: 

My Next Problem Will be:.
>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>

>


TRYING TO STAY OFF IT!!!!

Have fun till next time, y'all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all 8) 

Off to Enfield tomorrow to visit my eldest and his fiancee. Hope the weather is reasonable whilst I'm there  

Topic entry secret ..... worth the effort :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

It's me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice try gpg1963.

The weather is meant to be good Tricia,watch out for them cockiknees :lol:


----------



## Raine

:!:


----------



## lifestyle

Always look on the bright side of life.


----------



## moblee

> Always look on the bright side of life.


I DO,I DO :BIG:


----------



## lifestyle

moblee said:


> Always look on the bright side of life.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO,I DO :BIG:
Click to expand...

So do i :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, from sunny Essex


----------



## moblee

Hello, from sunny Essex  

Beautiful weather for a Beautiful lady 8)


----------



## bob44

Gardening .... Yuch....


----------



## moblee

Your gardening bob44??
So am I


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil - what a charmer :wink: :love4: 

Today my Future Daughter-in-law and I went shopping for my wedding dress.

My Mother of the Groom wedding dress that is!!

We went to a large enclosed complex called Lakeside - left Misty in the Motorhome outside because that is where she is used to being left. Ensured she had enough air by leaving the rooflight wide open with half net and half blackout blind drawn.
After about 2.5 hours shopping I had bought a dress and nipped outside for a ciggie ..... imagine our shock to find the glorious sunshine we had left outside had turned into a horrendous downpour :!: 
As we wanted to look for some accessories we decided it was best not to disturb Misty by checking on the situation so continued shopping.

It wasn't too bad, most of the rain was on the seat covers that are fleece, so dry quickly and over the floor. Misty had managed to stay dry and didn't seem too bothered by it at all.

This evening I went with my son and FDIL to watch their Boxer in a Hydrotherapy pool - the rain again was horrendous, we drove through numerous floods and had to walk through pools of water whilst also being soaked from above .... we had a 'whale of a time'.

A super day all round.

Tomorrow we are meeting up with my youngest son ..... who knows what the day will bring  

Got to sign out now but will check in tomorrow.

Goodnight all. xx


----------



## moblee

Today my Future Daughter-in-law and I went shopping for my wedding dress
My Mother of the Groom wedding dress that is!! 
8O Phew I thought I'd lost you :!: 

Sounds like your having a whale of a time,sod the weather don't let that stop you it doesn't us.
Stay happy

Philxx


----------



## bob44

I said gardening was Yuch - but for me shopping is even triple Yuch.

I would have happily stayed guarding the MH and I would have been there to close the rooflight for misty when it started to rain.

Then your cup of tea would have ready, too, on your return.


Plus, I hate the smell of scorched plastic whenever Maggie drags me out shopping...


----------



## moblee

I would have happily stayed guarding the MH and I would have been there to close the rooflight for misty when it started to rain. 

Then your cup of tea would have ready, too, on your return

8O 8O What you saying bob44 :twisted: , Gerrrofff :!: :lol: 

Nite nite shipmates :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks guys :wink: :lol: 

Yesterday we went boating on the Lee River, pub lunch and walking - another great day.

Moved to a different site today, Theobalds Park. Same area but half the price of the other one - something not to be sneezed at!

Just chilling out today and walking Misty.


----------



## moblee

Just chilling out today and walking Misty

8O We've not had any Fog up here :!: :lol: :lol: 

Glad you're having fun 8)


----------



## moblee

Just chilling out today and walking Misty

8O We've not had any Fog up here :!: :lol: :lol: 

Glad you're having fun 8)


----------



## moblee

:roll: Bored 2day :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Go on then, do something exciting  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Go on then, do something exciting,Where are you then?   :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Essex :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Essex girl :!: Am I bothered :lol: 
Camping anywhere nice Tricia??


----------



## tokkalosh

Campsite is good, although a bit isolated for walking anywhere from the site.

The dog walk is just a small area of woodland around part of the site, it is full of bunnies, much to Misty's frustration! There is also a Muntjac deer in there and today I saw a snake too!!

Whilst at a pet store yesterday I bought a muzzle for Misty so that I could let her off lead in the woods - the muzzle was successful but unfortunately on her chase she scratched her leg quite badly where her scar is :roll: have to see what it is like in the morning, hope it dries up alright. She did have fun though


----------



## moblee

It sounds very idyllic Tricia lucky you  
I remember her injury from before :!: It doesn't sound as bad??


----------



## tokkalosh

Campsite is good, although a bit isolated for walking anywhere from the site.

The dog walk is just a small area of woodland around part of the site, it is full of bunnies, much to Misty's frustration! There is also a Muntjac deer in there and today I saw a snake too!!

Whilst at a pet store yesterday I bought a muzzle for Misty so that I could let her off lead in the woods - the muzzle was successful but unfortunately on her chase she scratched her leg quite badly where her scar is :roll: have to see what it is like in the morning, hope it dries up alright. She did have fun though


----------



## moblee

:roll: :? Double poster,Have some water with it Trish :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's weird, the second one came along 16 minutes later :? 

Just a scratch by comparison Phil, just looks horrid


----------



## moblee

Poor misty
Are you still near to where your lads are??


----------



## tokkalosh

Still close the Ryan, the eldest, only 4 miles, bit further to Rory in East London though.

Ryan's fiancee is on crutches at the moment so cannot work, drive or indeed walk very far so I have been keeping her company and taking her out and about a bit. I have a dental appointment on Wednesday otherwise I would be in no hurry whatsoever to return home  

The joys of Motorhoming


----------



## moblee

I have a dental appointment on Wednesday... You could cancel it Monday at the latest,Have they made you a new set :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Sorry about the absence, last week I was in the middle of moaning to Moblee about lack of work when ZUUUUUUUT laptop died, totally knackered, even hard drive dead, who hadn't backed up his CV and job letters :roll: :roll: , now back at last after having new hard drive put in old desktop PC and trying to remember passwords etc. all the fun of the fair,
catch you later,
Chris


----------



## moblee

last week I was in the middle of moaning to Moblee 

Don't worry chris,...Everyone doe's :evil: 

:boxing: :dontknow: :confused2:


----------



## nukeadmin

must be my turn to take the lead on this thread


----------



## chrisjrv

One of the few that can find it? :lol:


----------



## Raine

TA DA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raine

TA DA!!!


----------



## Raine

TA DA!


----------



## bognormike

oh dear


----------



## chrisjrv

TA DIDDLEY AH DA-TA DA :lol:


----------



## moblee

8OAll these :newb:'s
When it comes to last post i've just "Got to be there" :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

WHERE? :?


----------



## moblee

> WHERE? :?


??? :roll: :roll: "Be there in the morning when she say's hello to the world"


----------



## chrisjrv

Can you do the falsetto voice? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Me got to be here too!!

Hot sunshine - no dongle signal :x 
Pouring rain - no dongle signal :x 

Me dongle does so keep letting me down :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Me dongle does so keep letting me down :roll: :lol:

8O You should try my Dongle Trish it works everytime :lol: :lol: 

You must be back in the land of the Daff's now


----------



## chrisjrv

Is it like a dingle ling  as in the song?


----------



## moblee

Yeah but I don't want you to play with my ding a ling :lol:

Try this on for size :arrow:


----------



## overlander4x4

thought i would have a go on the hot seat.
happy days are here again lol


----------



## chrisjrv

My turn :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good to see people trying to get to the top here, I see 'the boss' even popped in 

_" You should try my Dongle Trish it works everytime "_
Now, how did I know you would say that Phil 8) :lol: :lol:

Yes, back at the static now. Had a great time away.
What news of you and yours .... family that is! :lol:


----------



## moblee

What news of you and yours .... family that is!
Well it's :arrow:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-67820.html

xx


----------



## tokkalosh

So you are having a busy day today then, I am sure you will have few problems with them in their teens, they are such polite and respectful kids.

Hope you all have a super day.


----------



## chrisjrv

A bit late but Happy Birdy to your girls, hope you all have a good day :BIG: 

Chris

Are you risking a visit to the Americana?


----------



## moblee

Thanks you TWO :!: 

I'm not at the Americana,chris
My next one is Hatton.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hatton ????where?


----------



## tokkalosh

stickey said:


> Hatton ????where?


Hatton ..... Stratford ..... Global Rally :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Global rally at stratford warwickshire end of August, Moblee's going & Trish (you can always ignore her) :wink: :lol: :lol:

You've just 



 :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh- that Hatton, there's another Hatton just up the road from me, thought I'd dropped lucky. Having to watch the pennies at the moment, probably have to sell the Symbol at the end of the season and go back to Trailer tent, still got our old Dandy, must be over 20 years old but still in good nick, wait and see. Are you still jobhunting? I'm using all the job sites on line, cheaper and quicker than post and newspapers.
Hope you didn't eat to much jelly and ice cream at the birthday party [-X 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yes still job hunting chris,Janet earns a reasonable wage,but I don't like being a kept man, bit of a Traditionalist at heart.


----------



## chrisjrv

All thats keeping us at the moment is savings and Sues small pension. ( told boss to stuff his job etc.) I can apparently claim pension credits but no dole for 6 months. Makes me smile people on here going on about dole scroungers, I've worked for 47 years paying into the system and was given a whole £3 when I moved from Reading to Ashby 35 years ago as houses were very expensive down south. I moved up to the midlands and then looked for a job. Pity I can't get pregnant :roll: never mind keep looking,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yes chris just have to carry on & hope :roll: 

47 years has got to make you about 62/63 years young,I'm just a kid only 46 but with a young family :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yup, 62 10 days ago, still about 15 inside, wonder when it is you are supposed to feel old :roll: at 46 you still have it all in front of you, enjoy it, you obviously have the same daft sense of humour as me but better at the emoticons,
regards,
Chris
ps hullo Trish I've been ignoring you, very rude of me  sorry


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello there :wink: 

Actually managed to get enough signal to log on, been terrible in this heatwave. Digital TV signal bad too  

Thanks Chris, I will forgive you .. this time  

That's sad about having to sell your vehicle  good job you kept the trailer tent though so you won't miss out.

Phil and I both share our birth date at the end of this month, think I will let him have my year though :lol: 

Good luck with the job hunting both of you.


----------



## moblee

Thanks chris/Tricia  
Yes same Birthday 30th of july I nearly choked on my Farley rusk when I found out









*Newsflash* I've got some work next week a lady wants some decorating done,Jan wants me to change the money into Euro's for France :roll: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi all,

sorry I haven't been around down here much, too much mod stuff ties me up, they have however untied me for tonight so I thought I best make my escape and join the sensible people down in jokes&trivia  

Nice to see familiar faces and new ones on this thread, I'm so pleased you have all found a use for it and you're all invited to my lottery winning party when I win  

To see you nice - nice to see you :wink: 

Rob


----------



## moblee

Hi Rob,
It's bubbling along nicely Thanks should make *TEN* thousand posts before too long,Which is a Excellent achievement :!:

Moblee rules,creator drools :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> Moblee rules,creator drools


Nice one Phil :lol: :lol:

Just had a thought I think I will edit/expand the title to explain about the glitch, that way more people will know how to enter the thread and realise just what fun and banter you guys and girls are having in here :wink:

I know it's only every know and then when the posts reach a certain number - sorry nothing we can do - but at least when someone clicks as I just did they will know to go back a page.

What do you think, is it worth a try?

Rob


----------



## moblee

You could give it a try Rob it can't hurt,We do get some fresh posters every now & then & they do ask what's up with the thread it does get a bit tiresome explaining.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Phil,

ok I will attempt to make it easy to understand but the titles quite long as it is, we'll see what it looks like :wink: 

Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Bother, the title has already maxed-out the permitted amount of letters allowed  

I have one other idea, I'll make a sticky thread in jokes&trivia explaining it all then lock it. This will remain at the top above the main section and easily viewed/seen, it may help :wink: 

Please could you pm me with what you would like it to say by way of explanation as you know what exactly happens, make it short and easy even for me to understand :wink: 

Rob


----------



## moblee

It's up to you Rob it's you're baby I'm just bringing up for you :!: 8O :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

moblee said:


> It's up to you Rob it's you're baby I'm just bringing up for you :!: 8O :lol:


I have another two you can do that with - well they're no longer babies more young adults - how much do change? Hang on, your free it seems, whey-hey free at last I am and no more expense 

I would like an idea of what exactly happens on this thread with this glitch, rather than go through what has been said already please give me an idea by pm.

Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

Moblee speaks to the CREATOR!!!! :big3:


----------



## moblee

Moblee speaks to the CREATOR!!!! 

Yes chris He was quite NORMAL like us really :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

We're normal???? :lurk: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

WELL I AM :!:

You're off your *HEAD* chris :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

moblee said:


> Yes chris He was quite NORMAL like us really :lol:


What you mean - WAS :twisted: I'm as normal now as ever, except the voices in my head are now louder 

Hi Stickey nice to meet you 

Where's that Tokkalosh woman hiding?

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

anything ................


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

spykal said:


> anything ................


Nothing......................

MHS...Rob


----------



## spykal

was it something.......


I said :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tokkalosh only comes on here now & then Rob,last we heard she was fine.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

moblee said:


> Tokkalosh only comes on here now & then Rob,last we heard she was fine.


Hi Phil,

ahh I see, well never mind I will catch up with her someday I'm sure :wink:

Sorry about the interlude with two of us posting, Mike was helping me compose a post about the problems on this thread.

Normal service is resumed - well as normal as possible with you lot :lol:

I'll leave you be for now but will look in more frequently, I have asked Nuke to look again as to why this problem is happening on this thread, last time he said when they designed the software they weren't expecting to get so many pages on one thread :lol:

I have posted instructions how to get onto thread which you may have read, it may help newcomers who are confused enter the thread.

For now I'm the best ever member ... Don't expect it will last though  

MHS...Rob


----------



## moblee

Plenty more pages to come I think :!: 

Now where's my mod gun :twisted: :twisted: :bazooka:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is that like a spud gun??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*Is that like a spud gun???*

No,nor potatoes or Tatties!!!Tatties what's tatties precious????


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you're getting better :lol: 
Chris.
Going out to sort the van for later in the week, 
AMERICANA


----------



## moblee

Enjoy it Chris  
8O I'm decorating tomorrow (Earning) Quick where's the smelling salts :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
You still top 8O 8O not now. How's the decorating going? bit of a shock to the system having to work I expect, :lol: 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

:roll: Just got in enjoyed my day, back again Tomorrow :roll: How long till the weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Finished at 4pm? not a full time job then :lol: :lol: don't you go overdoing it will you, ease yourself in gently, have tomorrow off sick? :lol: :lol: ,
regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O Started at 8:00am DID NOT stop for dinner :!: 
What was YOU doing at 8:00AM chris :jerk: :ky: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
At 8am I was just getting back from a 5 mile jog and getting ready for an hours circuit training......................then I woke up and it was all a horrible dream.
My, but you are defensive aren't you :lol: "didn't stop for dinner", paintbrush in one hand, sandwich in the other, only bit the brush once by mistake :lol: :lol: never mind only 2 days to AMERICANA,

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

What is the Americana??Are mhf there :?:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
The Americana is an event run yearly at newark showground and has about 4 or 5 stages with live rock bands and country and western groups, a large display of old cars and motorbikes, mainly american origin. There are lots of trade stands, food, booze etc. and its a good long chill out weekend, thursday to monday. The downside is that it can be expensive but you have to take into account the entertainment ( see americana website). It costs about £80 per person plus £20 per unit camping but kids under 14 are free and under 16 reduced. Day tickets are £30 a day!! We usually go with a crowd of like minded idiots and have lots of alcohol and silly talk, I believe there are others from MHF going but there is no rally as far as I know, I think MH Fun have a rally there, mostly big RV's I think,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

8O Lets hope these *Heavy* downpours stop then.
Have a nice day :flag202:


----------



## chrisjrv

Weather forecasts seem OK, lets hope :roll: 
Night night,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Americana seems like one I can afford to miss then - wouldn't mind experiencing it once though 

Off to Saundersfoot this weekend - 4 day National Championship for the Moth dinghies - should be a good one with the right wind.

Glad to hear you are putting _paint to wall_ Phil, swells the coffers for your holiday eh


----------



## moblee

Glad to hear you are putting paint to wall Phil, swells the coffers for your holiday eh 

8O I'm doing the ceilings & woodwork TOO :!: :lol: :lol: 

Watchout for them moths you don't want holes in your clothes :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, lots of swelling there then :lol: 

Moths in my clothes ... tickly :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oooh, lots of swelling there then  :-# 

Where do you park in saundersfoot nowadays?(Roughly)?


----------



## moblee

Oooh, lots of swelling there then  :-# 

Where do you park in saundersfoot nowadays?(Roughly)?


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Oooh, lots of swelling there then  :-#


You naughty boy  :lol:

There is a camp site at Begelly, just up the road from the club.


----------



## moblee

Oh I said (roughly) because you never know who's reading :!: 
Well enjoy yourself in saundersfoot I'm sure you will.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'd have told him there was no room for him to park as well :lol: :lol: , switching off now until monday night, have a good weekend everyone,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Monday night Yippee a non stickey weekend :!: :lol: :lol: 

Have a good one chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a good time stickey.

Silly me :roll: adjustments made 8) Thanks


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Sneaky Stickey, ain't gone yet :roll: any minute now,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing to say tonight


----------



## moblee

:i: :l: : :v: :e: :y: : :u:


----------



## tokkalosh

So you like a woman that says nothing then Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

So you like a woman that says nothing then Phil :lol: :lol:

I've *NEVER* met one :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight Sweetheart .... Good Night :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Phibea 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Dare I ask !?!?! who's Phibea ?!?!?!!?

Here in a very wet Saundersfoot, hoping the forecast for better weather tomorrow is true :?


----------



## moblee

Phibea out of Goodnight sweetheart A TV PROGRAMME DAMN IT :!: :!: :evil: :lol:



> Here in a very wet Saundersfoot, hoping the forecast for better weather tomorrow is true :?


It should brighten up with you there 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, you mean Phoebe !!!!! Sweetheart

_It should brighten up with you there_
Hmmm, the old Tricia magic not working too well today


----------



## moblee

8O Phoebe I thought it was phibea 8O You'll give me a Phobia :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

tokkalosh said:


> Hmmm, the old Tricia magic not working too well today


Hi Tricia that would be because they had the Swansea air show today, it always rains when that's on :lol:

I had to put a garden shed in the rain - Why you may ask! I can't tell why it just seemed like a good idea at the time 

Hello Phil 

MHS...Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'm back from a totally tiring weekend, lots of alcohol consumed, 8O got a phone call just before we left asking me to go for an interview on Tuesday  would I prefer 8.30 am or 1.30pm, no problem opted for 1.30 still get a lie in, when I got home there's the confirming letter plus another from another firm asking me to come for an interview tomorrow at 9.00 am, talk about buses, going to be a tiring day, no replies at all then two on the same day. My goodness must try and punctuate this drivel. Americana was good, Quill were on twice plus Peter Donegan (lonnies son). Sunday morning ther was an American gospel type group who were quite good followed by the resident DJ singing one of his own songs " I've seen Cliff Richards e..tion, shining like a beacon in the night" still they do call him loonie,
Must go and iron a shirt,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness Phil, don't get a Phobia about Phoebe Phor goodness sake :lol: 

Rob, You obviously didn't go to the show then, too busy assembling a wet shed eh :roll: :lol: 

Oooh, Chris, good luck with your interviews tomorrow.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Tricia,

no we did not go to the air show, too much rain again  My wet shed is now a dry shed at last, rain has been on and off all day again today, summer eh!

Phil has a Phobia, did you get it on the NHS 

Sticky, you mention Cliff :lol:










MHS...Rob


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi everybody,
Well, didn't get first job, didn't want it anyway (sulk sulk) at least they had the good manners to phone me to let me know. Second interview seemed OK, I won't here anything for 3 weeks, it seems a good firm to work for apart from the money :roll: . Just finished cleaning out the van, we used the Cobb for the first time this weekend and we used a "cobblestone" as they are easy to dispose of and clean, just tip it out when its cold and it breaks up into dust...then Sue treads in it and walks it all over the van when we were clearing up :evil: :evil: never mind.
Next do is "Wolverstock" (yes really) it has the advantage of being FREE, we missed it last year as the cat trapped her tail in the door just before we went and had to go to the vet, don't we love our pets :roll: missed a free do and had a vets bill for over £200, could have had four new cats for that!
Glad I'm not a Cliff fan, I'd say why but somebody would do me with that exclamation mark thingy.
Phil if you want a Phoebe phobia have one about the Phoebe that was one of the three witchs on that programme that used to be on Channel 5, coorrrr, hopefully some clever person will attach a picture :lol: :lol: 
I'm sure "a wet shed" is a punchline to a joke, can't remember it though,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi again,
Just been on you tube, the series was called charmed if you want to droooooool Phil,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

:roll: :roll: 
Phil if you want a Phoebe phobia have one about the Phoebe that was one of the three witchs on that programme that used to be on Channel 5
I don't know it chris,but here's a pic of a Tree :lol: 


Good luck with the second job then Chris


----------



## moblee

Charmed I'm sure


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
and a "good" afternoon from soggy Burton upon Trent, I've had to reject all the tree jokes and comments as I would only get into trouble :roll: going out in a moment as she who must be obeyed needs supplies to make a couple of trifles for a barbeque we're going to on Saturday,
Regards,
Chris
PS I've changed my username as "stickey" would only be understood by a select few :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, Chris not stickey anymore  

Enjoying an hour or so of my son's broadband - must make a move soon though. Not sure where we are off to, will know when we get there!


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
nice to hear from you, hope everything is OK,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Alright you two "*The main man's here*" :twisted: 
Hello Tricia & stickey chris :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh




----------



## tokkalosh

B...s, it didn't work :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Misty


----------



## tokkalosh

How am I doing?!?!?!

Graduation


----------



## moblee

Aristocats I mean dogs :lol: Has misty got a degree Trish??


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooops, they are a bit too big 8O


----------



## moblee

Is it you :!: :!: I got a big close up of tricia still I don't mind getting close up to you  

Who are these two chaps :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Excuse me tonight this bloody pc's playing up :!: :!: :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

OK, think I have got it now, used a clickable thumbnail so I am down to a less scary size now :lol: 

Hi Phil, that is my youngest son as his Graduation on Thursday - he's done me proud.

Not used to posting pics and it is all different now :?


----------



## moblee

Oooh Is that you & your son,I thought it was his Girlfriend :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oooh look everybodies offline, I can sneak in


----------



## tokkalosh

You sure know the right things to say Phil :wink: :wink: 

Chris not stickey but sneaky, but your sneaking not working tonight :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I try  We are going to France sometime this week Tricia so try & get on a bit more this week :wink: 

Hello sti ...chris :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I will do as requested Phil :wink: 

Two weeks is it, or longer ?
Have you got Chester a passport yet?

What's up with your PC?


----------



## moblee

All these questions :!: 

I don't know how long :roll: Me & jan are trying to decide kids want swimming pools & other things which means expensive campsites for 10 days or more with a couple of nights on Aires,we would like to go back to Le mont st Michel.

No passport for chester older children will look after him  

pc I don't know it keeps going slow especially when submitting.

It's a hard life :roll:


----------



## moblee

Can't sleep tonight :roll: :sleepy2: :thegraduate: :thegraduate:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Happy good morning all, hope you slept well, try putting an armlock on the computor when it won't submit (ask him ref) Jacky Pallow, Billy two Rivers, the great Les Kellet etc.etc.,
Regards,
Chris.
When mine slows down the only thing that works is to switch the modem off and on again.
ps I am of course talking about the PC


----------



## moblee

:wrestler14: Hulkamania's running wild on you brother :!: 

Hello chrisjrv


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all  

I am now in Weston-Super-Mare, on a site where my Brother and his Wife are also staying.
It is good not to be 'hiding' as I have when wild camping :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Weston-Super-Mare,still close to Cardiff then :lol: :lol: 

I had a Emergency dental appointment earlier as halve of a molar broke off  All better now though.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Quiet tonight, hows the teggy now Phil? alcohol is good for toothache, I find a bottle of southern comfort works wonders :lol: :lol: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,Tooths fine now,I will be leaving for France Tomorrow, we have just acquired a laptop with built in wireless but I don't know if it will pick up in France or not :roll: Do you know chris??


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning Phil if you're still here, don't know if it will pick up in France but I know you can connect in MacDonalds car park for free so its worth a try. Have a good holiday,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Cheers Chris,I'm catching the 00:55am dover/calais ferry,so I won't leave Cambridge till About 9:00pm Dartford crossing FREE from 10:00pm till 6:00am I'm as tight as a Duck's :bootyshake: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
And eyes like peeholes in snow 8O I expect,
Have a good one. If I post after 9pm thenI could be on top for a long time,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry I didn't get to wish you a Happy Holiday Phil  

Stay on top for a long time Chris :lol: no chance, I'll keep popping up


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
As I'm a gentleman I'll let you go first Tricia :lol: 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## 126059

Moblee, where are you going from Calais


----------



## 126059

Moblee, where are you going from Calais


----------



## 126059

Moblee, where are you going from Calais


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Its no good going on I think he's left :lol: :lol: unless he manages to get a wireless connection somewhere,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

You are getting too comfy up there Chris ...... down you go :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Actually I was getting cramp :lol: ,
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Meet number one cat, Snowball,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Déplacer moblee est arrière :!: 

Nice pussy chris :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I knew it was to good to last :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

I knew it was to good to last :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Did you have a good holiday?
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yes chris, We stayed in the top half of France didn't really have the Euro's for longer travels  
The children saw Mickey & minnie mouse at Disney :lol: Then we had mostly a beach holiday on a Aire good weather,& good food & WINE  

You been up to much??


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
We went to Wolverstock the weekend before last which is a country music festival at East park in Wolverhampton, ran from Friday to Sunday, well organised and FREE  they were going to charge and we had paid but the locals objected to paying to use a public park so we got a refund :lol: .
Had an interview yesterday which I have hopes of, that makes 3 interviews in just over 3 months after applying for about 25 jobs :roll: never mind, keep looking, I've got more friends out of work than in at the moment and others working reduced hours, what a state to get into, glad I'm not young (not really).
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

I get bits & pieces :roll: Good job Janet's got a good Job :wink: 
What you done to Tokkalosh??


----------



## tokkalosh

He never touched me Phil :lol: 

Glad to hear you had a good time away, beaching and wining sounds the way to relax.

Good luck with the job Chris.


----------



## moblee

Good  Where are you now??


----------



## tokkalosh

At the static for a while, next planned trip 22nd Aug to Saundersfoot.

Off to read my book now :wink: 
Catch you again tomorrow, between dentist appointment, dog walking and shopping.


----------



## moblee

Off to read my book now :wink:

Off to bed with a Good bloke  I mean good *Book* :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Whatever gets you off...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................to sleep :lol:


----------



## 123049

This is all a bit like tomorrow- it never comes :?


----------



## moblee

> This is all a bit like tomorrow- it never comes :?


That's just it, its harmless banter (Jokes & Trivia) :lol:

I've made at least two friends on here though :!: :3some: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Trying to choose a new Sat Nav :? 
Don't want to go for top of the range, prefer to stick to Tomtom I think :? Will get one with euro maps this time, I know that  

What you all been doing today?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

I've not done much today :roll: Thinking of going back to France though :!: 
We use a Tomtom 700 with europe maps pretty good, I need my maps updating though I keep coming up to new roundabouts that it knows nothing about :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

My Tomtom 520 was good although it did not have Europe maps - I used it as my hands free for the phone too, hence the sucker being left on, my downfall  
Never mind, at least I can have the Europe maps on its replacement.


----------



## moblee

If you go to mainland Europe you'll have to get misty vaccinated


----------



## tokkalosh

Misty has her passport ready and waiting 8) 

All being well we will be in Spain for at least some of the winter months


----------



## moblee

> Misty has her passport ready and waiting 8)
> All being well we will be in Spain for at least some of the winter months


Well I guess that means we're over then :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Over what 8O 

:lol: :lol: 

Just going walkies


----------



## chrisjrv

In the words of the song 
"I'll never get over you" and I can't remember the rest something about "I just can't keep it it a secret anymore, no....no..........no" :roll: 
Its an age thing
Chris 
going to bed now, nite nite


----------



## moblee

over the channel :roll: 
Goodnight you two


----------



## chrisjrv

Innit quiet


----------



## moblee

IT WAS :evil:

Evening chris :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I sometimes get the feeling you're looking over my shoulder 8O


----------



## moblee

> I sometimes get the feeling you're looking over my shoulder 8O


I hope not I don't read them sort of Mags  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

So you are looking over my shoulder, they're artistic studies, not porn
Chris


----------



## moblee

Good retort Chris,You're a very Funny man.................NOT


----------



## chrisjrv

Now you're being mardy :lol:


----------



## moblee

MARDY No Local colloquialism's please


----------



## chrisjrv

I don't know any carrot cruncher phrases, ooooh aaaaaah? :lol:


----------



## moblee

:bad-words: Carrot cruncher's my ottytrain2: 
I will NOT be drawn into a debate on localism :!: :!: :!: 
You northern TW*T :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

PLEASE......Midland Tw.t :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: Touche


----------



## chrisjrv

Touchy 8O me ....never


----------



## tokkalosh

Now you two, break it up :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You should come to Hatton Chris,I'll be there so will Tokka we won't bite you :!: 
£7:50 a night & a FREE booze up saturday night.


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  
It's alright we're only playing with each other


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> It's alright we're only playing with each other


See, I knew you were being naughty :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeah Chris, come to the Global - Moblee will be ...... inebriated somewhat, as will the lovely Jan. I on the other hand will be sober as a judge, of course 8)


----------



## moblee

:twisted: Hmmph You've not *Dumped* me to go to spain yet then :!: :!: :lol:

Hope you make it really  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm waiting for you to go offline so I can get on top :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh Chris :lol: 

Not dumped at all Phil :wink: Just looking for drier climes during our wet and dreary winter.


----------



## chrisjrv

Its me again, I can't really book any trips out until I sort something out workwise, like getting a job, have to wait and see


----------



## moblee

Oooh This red wine is lovely :drinking:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all, I see Phil spent the night with a bottle uke:


----------



## moblee

Morning chris
How dare you call my wife a Bottle :!: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

I bet she's a corker, :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I bet she's a corker, :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I bet she's a corker, :lol:


No a Teacher :!:......... Don't they use machines for that :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I know a song about that..
"an engineer told me before he died"


----------



## chrisjrv

Are you still at church? ( I'm looking over shoulder)


----------



## moblee

Thou shall not take Moblee's on top :angel2: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

I knew you'd be around somewhere,
where's en deever then, near Cambridge? :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

where's en deever then, near Cambridge?


----------



## chrisjrv

I thought you said you didn't like that sort of thing, or was Jan looking over YOUR shoulder :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

:werecomingforyou: :violent1: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 
Boring Tonight :sleepy2: :sleepy2:


----------



## chrisjrv

shall I sing to you?


----------



## moblee

Can you sing solo :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Story of my life


----------



## moblee

Morning chris  

Where's the welsh bird gone??


----------



## chrisjrv

Dunno, Spain, Eistoddfoddddddddd (gave up trying to spell it), suffering the vagaries of a mobile connection I expect,
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Knock knock?


----------



## tokkalosh

Who's there?
Who's where?

Here?

I'm here!

Where are you?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:love10: Lily of the valley :lol: 

Hello :love10:


----------



## chrisjrv

Welsh Bird??????
Lily of the Valley??????
What next you sweet talker :lol: :lol: :lol: 
My holidays are over  I start work on monday :wink: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Congratulations chris,
Do they need anyone else?? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Its a bit far for you to travel. :roll: I applied for this over 3 months ago and got a phone call to go for an interview last week and a phone call this morning to say I had a job. Come to think of it it was the first job I applied for, shame I had to apply for about 25 others. Are you looking online using the government and local paper websites? At least you don't have to pay out for stamps etc. and if you have your cv and application letters stored the application is easy and instant, keep looking, something will turn up,
Regards,
Chris
ps Hello Trish, I'm far more polite and trustworthy than him :lol: trouble is I'm older as well.


----------



## moblee

> ps Hello Trish, I'm far more polite and trustworthy than him :lol: trouble is I'm older as well.


 :evil: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

chrisjrv said:


> ps Hello Trish, I'm far more polite and trustworthy than him :lol: trouble is I'm older as well.


 :lol: Me too Chris :lol:

Congratulations on finding work, hope it all goes well for you.

Hi there Cambridge buddy :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello Trish  

I'm looking forward to Hatton hope it's dry,
might be going back to France next week \/ 




Chris just for you [-X :birdman: :thefinger: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Your life is one mad social whirl :lol:


----------



## moblee

I live the life of a millionaire on my wifes wages


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't say I never say thank you :lol: :lol: twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil
Lucky you, what you done, robbed a bank :lol: 

Yes, Hatton in the dry would be good


----------



## moblee

Chris could come NOW his got a job :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I wonder how many thanks we can do before somebody smells a rat?:big12: going to bed soon as I have to practice getting up in the morning,
Regards,
Chris

Thinking about it Phil........


----------



## moblee

Not on a "Promise" Tonight are we?? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good one Phil, wonder what his excuse will be now :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm making no promises :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Promises, promises 8)


----------



## moblee

I you turn up at Hatton, I'll have beer & wine & my safari room up, you'll be welcome to join us chris :!: 
I won't charge too much :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, you charging now Phil 8O No wonder you can afford France again


----------



## moblee

No charge really my dear :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good to hear Phil :lol: 

Signing off now, catch you tomorrow I hope.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Treesha :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all,
So now when you click the thanks button it comes up with "no posts"  whats that all about then?
Chris.


----------



## moblee

:hotsun: Good morning  :dontknow:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sunny and warm, nothing to do, think I'll go and wash the van, How sad is that? :big4:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all (just) :lol: 

What's all this with the 'Thank You' then?!?!?!

Off out now so will catch up later - have a good day


----------



## moblee

Gawd you just can't Thank some people   

](*,) :diabloanifire: brushteeth :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

*HE STARTED IT !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GEMMY

Would you like me to thank everyone 8O :? :roll:


----------



## moblee

> HE STARTED IT !!!!!!!!!!!


How DARE you :!: You're a Troublemaker :!:

Moblee's king of the castle you're a dirty rascal :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

NAH NA NAH NA NAAAAAA [-X


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol: at Phil and Chris :lol: :lol: 

A bit of a story - just finishing eating a bowl of pasta whilst watching tv, Misty asleep beside me and I heard a mewing .... in walked a small cat !!!! Luckily by the time Misty woke up the cat had been shooed out otherwise it would probably have been mincemeat!! 
All Misty was left with was the cats scent trail ..... confused her completely !!!


----------



## chrisjrv

Shall we keep on with the thanks? we should be top of the thanks league at least, then we can try for some medals :lol: :lol: ,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Well,well,well :evil: How cosy you two are when Moblee's not on here :twisted: :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Well,well,well :evil: How cosy you two are when Moblee's not on here :twisted: :!:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


 8) I am also snuggling up to ....... Misty :wink: :lol:


----------



## Royatpb

Is it, will it, be me?


----------



## moblee

No sorry Royatpb :lol: 

Nite,nite


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll be glad when he goes to France and we get a bit of peace and quiet :lol: 
Chris,
Waiting for postman.


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll be glad when he goes to France and we get a bit of peace and quiet :lol: 
Chris,
Waiting for postman.


----------



## moblee

HEARD YOU THE FIRST TIME :!: :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Double post caused by my lousy broadband connection dropping out as the kids in the area go on line, be glad when they're back at school and leave the internet clear for us serious posters :lol: now I daren't come to Hatton cos the Moblee tribe will duff me over :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O You don't want to be up the duff chris??


----------



## chrisjrv

I could make more money than I ever could working, but there are certain questions I would want answers to first..
e.g. Would you still respect me in the morning :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O Rapidly changing the subject :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Heart breaker :lol:


----------



## moblee

:laughing3: Welcome to Dumpsville chris..... population one :!: :love9:


----------



## chrisjrv

Never mind , there'l be another along in a minute :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm getting vertigo :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

HOW COME,
I get an email saying that Moblee has posred on here, it won't open from the email link, it's no longer a watched topic and I only find the thread from my own posting, and his latest post isn't there????????????????
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O Well i'm here now chris :wink: 
I don't link this thread to anything so I don't know when people reply.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all,
I got a message that you had posted training young people karate, ( to work me over 8O ) but it vanished off the site, did you edit it?
Regards,
Chris


----------



## locovan

do you realise it will be on page 1000 soon how cool is that. :lol: 8)


----------



## moblee

Morning all

Yes & yes 
oui,oui


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning all  

Yes Chris, this too was missing from my watched topics, it often does that  

Moblee has been known to post and then delete it, his conscience gets to him sometimes :lol: 

Oh hi Phil, there you are, just talking about you  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia 
:sith: Pages Nearly :lol:


----------



## locovan

get Russell on here he takes a whole page every time with his song he quotes.


----------



## moblee

Hello mavis :hello2:


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all   

Just worn Misty out on the beach, she has been retrieving her floating ring from the water and loves it


----------



## locovan

moblee said:


> Hello mavis :hello2:


:wav: 
:wave: 
Hello Moblee xxxxxxx


----------



## moblee

8O Oooh Two ladies at the same (Takes me back :!: )  :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Gosh 8O can you remember that far back


----------



## tokkalosh

Talking Trivia, anyone watching channel 5 at the moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

Ello,

Thought I'd nudge this along towards the magic 4-figures.

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

8O ello,ello,ello Dougie :lol:


----------



## asprn

moblee said:


> 8O ello,ello,ello Dougie :lol:


Evenin' all.


----------



## tokkalosh

Every little helps eh  

What's the prize :?:


----------



## moblee

Who's that handsome fella??.... :idea: Mavis!!


----------



## chrisjrv

As I was saying about buses :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, you all set for work tomorrow?


----------



## chrisjrv

Could be a bit of a shock after 3 months off :roll:


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8O ello,ello,ello Dougie :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin' all.
Click to expand...

Oh Dougie I like you helmet :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh Dougie I like you helmet :lol: 


 :-# :-# :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm not going to ask if his head goes all the way to the top, :lol: :lol: got me earhole clipped for that when I was a kid,all the others ran faster than me  
Chris


----------



## moblee

Wotcha chris


----------



## tokkalosh

wotcha chris

wotcha phil

wotcha everybody else


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Come on you lot I thought you would have done it by now-- whats keeping you all from completing this mission today --we wont to get to page 1000


----------



## moblee

It's all gone quiet


----------



## asprn

moblee said:


> It's all gone quiet


No it ain't.


----------



## moblee

8O The *FUZZ* SCARPER :lol:


----------



## locovan

No stay he is harmless-- honest.


----------



## locovan

well i thought he was 8O


----------



## moblee

I know mavis  Dougie's alright I couldn't eat a whole one though :lol:


----------



## locovan

When you get to know him he is a old softie.  
Lets start a Dougie appreciation society :roll:


----------



## moblee

:big5:


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't realise we were on a mission tonight!!


----------



## tokkalosh

I think it will have to be tomorrow


----------



## tokkalosh

Tomorrow, tomorrow, there's always tomorrow, it's only a day away 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi tricia
they were but they have not managed it

jan


----------



## tokkalosh

All alone am I, every since your Goodbye,

All alone with just the beat of my heart :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Jan,
Great to hear from you  
What you done, knocked Phil out ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

it's the only way i can get on here

jan


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep your foot on him then :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll get my big boots on then

jan


----------



## tokkalosh

Looking forward to seeing you again at the Global  
Are you going to France between now and then?


----------



## moblee

Looking forward to seeing you again at the Global  
Are you going to France between now and then?

=; Guess who? :twisted:

I've got bootmarks all over me :!: :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

He he he, all gone to bed - I can stay on top ALL night 8)  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Looking forward to seeing you again at the Global 
Are you going to France between now and then? 

=; Guess who? 

I've got bootmarks all over me 

France?? Just talking about it at this very mo.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh you are a sneaky one Phil 8O how did you get out from under Jan's boots :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: You're up late TRICIA :!: 

No good bloke to go to bed with  I mean BOOK :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Night Night then, don't stay up all night reaching for that 1000


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't think much of getting up this early  
Chris


----------



## locovan

keep this going we will get there.
Have a good day everybody :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Morning all  

Good luck today chris.


----------



## moblee

:violent3: Nudge,nudge getting closer 8)


----------



## locovan

and closer ccasion5: :hello1: :hello2: :hello2: 

Get ready for the party :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Mavis  I've just been out with the dog,..I don't know where the regulars are tonight :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Here I am, slightly kn.......... but reasonably happy, got to go, Wallander's on
Chris


----------



## moblee

Alright chris

Chester


----------



## locovan

are the dogs joining in now ok then


----------



## TR5

Only 18 to go before it reaches 5 figures!


----------



## moblee

Ahh What's his/her's name??


----------



## TR5

Only 16 to go before it reaches 5 figures!


----------



## locovan

have a cup of tea while we wait :lol:


----------



## moblee

Or coffee


----------



## locovan

I will sing you a song

Ready 

Were caught in a trap
I cant walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why cant you see
What youre doing to me
When you dont believe a word I say? 

We cant go on together
With suspicious minds
And we cant build our dreams
On suspicious minds

So, if an old friend I know
Drops by to say hello
Would I still see suspicion in your eyes? 

Here we go again
Asking where Ive been
You cant see these tears are real
Im crying

We cant go on together
With suspicious minds
And be cant build our dreams
On suspicious minds

Oh let our love survive
Or dry the tears from your eyes
Lets dont let a good thing die

When honey, you know
Ive never lied to you
Mmm yeah, yeah


----------



## moblee

:crybaby: :crybaby: *MY EARS*


----------



## locovan

come on there is a bug in here


----------



## moblee

RSHKHO;YEK ;[9 8O :crazy: :dontknow:


----------



## moblee

:9:


----------



## locovan

hurry up and get there Im tired and and I have had a coffee and a tea --I have tried ti squash the bug but it bit me and Iv gone and pushed my Imput up for the week Im fed up now


----------



## moblee

iT'S JUST US TWO AT THE MO, MAVE :roll: :lol:


----------



## locovan

I know --aint it lonely  



Lonesome Cowboy
I am just a lonesome cowboy

And I’m travelling all alone

I ain't even got a nickel

To call my baby on the phone

Just beyond the mountain lies a city

And I hear it calling me

Saddle up and ride you lonesome cowboy

Here is where you'll find your destiny

In my dreams the lights shine bright and pretty

Near to me and yet so far

Will I always be a lonesome cowboy

Am I only reaching for a star

Ride. Ride, ride, ride along cowboy

Sing, sing, sing, sing a song cowboy

Will I ever leave this lonesome valley

Really see the lights that shine

Gotta find what lies beyond the mountain

Gotta rope and tie that dream of mine

I am just a lonesome cowboy

And I’m travelling all alone

If you don't call me baby

Then I’m never coming home



Written by Bennett and Tepper


----------



## moblee

vERY GOOD MAVIS :lol: 

FIVE left I think?


----------



## locovan

right your turn again


----------



## moblee

God my computers slow tonight :evil:


----------



## GEMMY

Please God let this die a death soon. 8O 

tony


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

A bigger waste of cyber ink Iv'e yet to see. 8O 

tony


----------



## locovan

I agree thank goodness we got there I can now go to bed :lol: :wav: :wave: :walk:


----------



## moblee

Finally


----------



## moblee

Well done everyone


----------



## chrisjrv

THANK goodness thats over :lol: 
Chris


----------



## locovan

chrisjrv said:


> THANK goodness thats over :lol:
> Chris


I couldnt agree more it was soooo tireing :roll: 
But it was fun to be silly :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

time to sneak in with a wave :wave:


----------



## locovan

We needed you last night


----------



## chrisjrv

Funny how it goes quiet when there are no medals about :roll: Back to the faithfull few now,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Back to the faithfull few now :lol: :lol: It's cosier like that Sweetpants :lol:


----------



## locovan

Dont worry there is only 999 to go to 2000 and I just cant do that tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll give you one :lol: off the total I mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Morning all,
This going to work interferes with my social life. "Sweetpants?" who told you my stage name? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## locovan

moblee said:


> I'll give you one :lol: off the total I mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Morning all


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooops, I missed it  :lol:


----------



## moblee

\/


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: I have enough trouble just getting online - youtube is way beyond my connection :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening everyone, hot and sweaty here :roll: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Jump in the shower Chris, you are scaring everybody off 8O :lol: 

How's the job going??


----------



## moblee

Hey I'm here I'm Regular ottytrain5: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Job seems OK still training at the mo. Just got out of the shower, think soaking wet yeti type creature :lol: glad your're keeping regular Phil
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Regular 8)


----------



## moblee

Hello gorgeous :lover:


----------



## Pusser

Well done Moblee. I think we all ought to sort you out some sort of prize. I was thinking a trip to Paris but then I thought, what about a box of chocs and then I thought; hang on a minute think of postage so I thought we could send you a stamp.  Another thing we could do is send you a Tea Bag so you can have a drink on us. 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Nite nite


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite chris


Thanks pusser I'll chose the trip to Paris :!: 
I'm also a Orphan mate


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: at Phil ...... and the only stamp you will get is one on the foot 8O 

 No, seriously, you do deserve something :idea: how about you grab yourself a couple of drinks at the Global :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

ccasion5: :lol: As long as you take me home like you did last year :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, the pleasure will be all mine :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

:lol: Very quiet on here again ,we did have quite a bit of activity for a couple of days...Oh well


----------



## chrisjrv

*BOO* :big5:


----------



## moblee

You're looking better tonight chris :lol: 

Might be going to France tonight/tomorrow so I'll catch you next week if I do.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello.


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello to you both, I'm on a training course at the moment so slightly shattered due to excess brain activity, have a nice time in France, us poor souls left behind will keep things going   
catch you later or tomorrow,
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Ooh, France again Phil - are you, aren't you??

Hope it is all 'sinking in' Chris :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yep tonight just booked,I'll miss you two (Moblee's not going soft :!: ) :!: but there's been some good banter on here lately. 



Anyway see ya :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

If you miss us you can always try and get us on the way back :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a super time and look after Jan :wink: 
You will be back for the Global won't you 8O


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: One more day till the weekend chris  Unless you do weekends of course :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Bye Phil  :wink:  :lol: 

Have a super time.

Just you and me now Chris and I may not be around at the weekend so take care and don't get lonely 8) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Ho Hum just me then and yes I do have to work weekends starting next weekend  
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry to have left you 'up there' so long Chris :wink: 

Weekend work - not good  especially as you won't be able to make the Global


----------



## locovan

Sorry you 2 I had to have a rest as it was hard work getting it to 1000 I had to have a break.
Looks very black out there today so off for a dog walk at Reculver.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Yes I was getting a bit tired but I'm OK now :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Moblee's back









Touched down at home 05:15am,...good to see you keeping it going


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Where have you been since then? Sleeping it off? :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yes :!: :lol: & trying to get the motorhome cleaned & charged for Hatton.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'm at work that weekend  
Chris


----------



## moblee

So I hear Chris, must be nice to be solvent again though.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
It will be when I get paid :roll: I can now moan about having no free time :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Equihen plage A wide sandy beach, the Aires about a 100 yards from this.
152 steps :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

You didn't stop long though Phil :!: 

My connection is abominable at the moment so may well 'crash out' anytime now  

Was the weather good for you?


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,Just 5 day's  

The weather was very hot & sunny & I've got a all other tan :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> The weather was very hot & sunny & I've got a all other tan :lol:


We will find out Hatton I guess  8O  :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Well apart from a FEW inches  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

8O The mind boggles :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Goodnight xx


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I didn't know Hatton was Naturist  I,m on "lates" today 12.30until 8.30, time to chat without falling asleep. Just had an email telling me I've been shortlisted for an interview :roll: how do you find out if you're just there to make up the numbers? Better hours and more money but I like the people here, just like a soap opera really, decisions decisions, watch the next thrilling instalment and try and look interested :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

watch the next thrilling instalment and try and look interested 


We are,We are :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

ooooh,
where's that exclamation button? :lol: :lol:
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Chris, a dilemma indeed 8) 
I would try and get to the interview just to 'test the water', it may be the ultimate employment 

Jealous eh Phil :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Jealous eh Phil 

8O Not at all :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, Ok :lol:


----------



## moblee

Not long now it will be good to meet up again  
I just hope the Dogs get along.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all from bright and sunny Burton upon Trent :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon Chris.

I thought I had posted on this earlier, turns out if was 'the other one' :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Here's looking at ya !  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh my goodness, we've got a 'Peeping Tom' 8O 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes :!: :!: Saw some sights at Hatton :twisted:





























:lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You found him then 8O :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

A quick  HELLO  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Chris, you working lates again


----------



## moblee

Yeah I've got some decorating work starting very soon :!: 
I think I'll get a brand new Rimor :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, you decorating a palace  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
yes, 12.30 till 8.30, 6.00 till 12.45 tomorrow then weekend off   
Buy paintbrushes first Phil :lol: 
Nite nite,
Chris


----------



## moblee

:x I've got them all chris,I use to use them *everyday*


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all


----------



## chrisjrv

And a happy good evening to you from cold and miserable Burton upon Trent where winter has come early,
Regards,
Chris
I expect Phil is counting his brushes :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well I did my first day of what looks like a two week job with another one in the pipeline  I must tell these ladies to tell their friends that I'm good on the job  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Good Luck with the work then Phil, long may your being 'good on the job' continue :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Hello tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
How did the family get on at school?


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
How did Jan, the twins and Daniel get on at school?


----------



## moblee

8O I'm here,I'm here  
It all went very well,we were worried about Daniel but he seems to be enjoying his new school.


----------



## tokkalosh

That's good news  

Off to take Misty for a 'quickie'  then going to bed.

Catch you tomorrow :wink:


----------



## moblee

BYE


----------



## moblee

This will stop you two Buggers nicking my Top spot :!:








:lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Mind you don't erase yourself Phil :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I think he should get out more :lol:


----------



## moblee

:grab: :hiding:


----------



## chrisjrv

NERD :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O 

What is a nerd? 
Well, we consider a nerd to be an individual whose knowledge of a particular field is almost unmatched, the idle of professionals, a genius by their own right.


----------



## tokkalosh

So what's your field Phil??? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'd say he'd get a first in emoticons :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

chrisjrv said:


> I'd say he'd get a first in emoticons :roll:


An Emoticons Nerd 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

I finally got in here! 

Good win for Cambridge today, Phil. That's what we were supposed to have done to them on Monday :wink:


----------



## moblee

Yes mike, There was a lot of talk about their draw with Oxford & it keeps your lot in sight as well :twisted: :lol:
If we had of beaten them by this score last season we would have overtaken Burton  

\/ Cambridge Utd 7-0 Forest Green


----------



## bognormike

we got the win today, Luton & Mansfield both drew; Oxford V Luton on Tuesday - I'll be there, an OUFC win, and a decent gap opens up :lol: Long way to go, mind, and your lot seem to have woken up :roll: . Histon have been found out this season :lol: :lol: 


Anyway, what were you talking about before I hajacked this thread? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nothing much mike,You're right about Histon even their manager steve fallon say's that they're not good enough :-({|= :lol: 

Oxford v luton nearly a cross-country derby.


----------



## bognormike

right, I'm off to an early night, no overpaid premiership MOTD tonight :wink:


----------



## moblee

Alright mike Oxford to win 2-1 :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

A ne'rdowell :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm Frank you must be Earnest :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

There's no answer to that  :lol:


----------



## moblee

"I'll be watching you in all the old familiar places"


----------



## tokkalosh

I thought of you today Phil 8O 
Well .... more precisely .... Chester 

I was driving to the vets for Misty to have her annual injections when for some unknown reason a rear view of Chester sprang to mind ... along with the song ---

_Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?
Can you throw them o'er your shoulder
Like a Continental Soldier?
Do your ears hang low?_

What's the connection you may ask, well, I substitued to word 'ears' for 'balls'
:lol: :lol:

 My apologies to Chester xx


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Heffers :!: :!:

That's why *I* can't wear shorts.


----------



## tokkalosh

How's work Phil and how did Chrlotte get on at school?


----------



## moblee

Fine & Fine, In fact I've got a bit of a queue, it won't last but make hay while the sun shines :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

A queue is good, long may it continue (optimism)


----------



## moblee

A fish,a fish, a fishy ooh You did love him like a son & he went where ever I did go :!:








[/b]


----------



## moblee

A fish,a fish, a fishy ooh You did love him like a son & he went where ever I did go :!:








[/b]


----------



## tokkalosh

What :?: :!:


----------



## moblee

=; :silly: uppydogeyes: 

He's leaving Friday


----------



## tokkalosh

Who is leaving Friday .... your fish :?: :lol:


----------



## moblee

NO....Robinson crusoe :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I bet you wished you hadn't asked :roll:


----------



## moblee

It's chris from *BOSTON* :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You ask him 8O I'm certainly not going to


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its about time we knocked those jugs off :lol:


----------



## moblee

Its about time we knocked those jugs off :lol: 


Yeah Their pretty gross I wonder how much she paid for them? :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

cheaper by the dozen and probably more by the gross :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats gotta be painfull :lol:


----------



## moblee

WELL THIS IS FUN CHRIS :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

:big11: yes----------stimulating


----------



## moblee

8O You're stimulating me chris  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What's the matter with you guys .... missing me :roll: :lol: 

Lovely weather here at Shepton - and my fridge won't chill on gas


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia,

Is anyone helping you with your fridge??


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,

Yes, had several helpers but to to avail unfortunately.
One couple that have electric hook-up kindly let me plug in for a while to see if all was well on 240volt and it was fine.
Oh well, going to look now for the nearest Dometic engineer to get my bits cleaned and whatever else needs doing  

Bit of a bummer but musn't fret :roll: 

How's your weekend progressing?


----------



## moblee

How's your weekend progressing? 

8) Well when I woke up I found it was saturday morning as it progressed it became noon, now I find it has progressed into early evening :twisted: No doubt it will progress into night time soon :!: :!: :twisted: :lol: 

How's the show???

pps You cooking with gas alright?


----------



## tokkalosh

'Tis progressing for sure :roll: :lol: 

Cooking on gas is fine so yes, I do have gas in my bottle :roll: 

I must just be bunged up somewhere 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You're pipes probably need a GOOD service 8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ouch 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Are you in for the night Tricia?? Where is shepton??
So many questions :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Yep, in for the night. Feeling a bit p'eed off about my fridge  Struggling to find a service centre nearby.
Shepton Mallet in Somerset - then off to Brean (still Somerset) the pick up Mum from Bristol on Weds and up to Hertford for the wedding  

Oh, and the show is good, 60 something MHF'ers here!
Of course it would be much better if you, Jan and the kids were here 8)


----------



## moblee

Ahh You little sweetheart  
Just me & my wine :wink: 

You're fridge :idea: Why don't you try a post on here you might get MORE answers.


----------



## tokkalosh

I'll have beer please Phil  

Have done a search on here and it came up with some helpful advice but nothing to solve the problem, short of getting an engineer.
Finally got some names of places to ring in the morning and see if they can help - can also check some of the dealers at the show here and see if they have service engineers.

Hope tomorrow brings a solution.

Off to take Misty for a walk now so will say goodnight - good talking :wink:


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia Hope your perishables are alright :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

My perishables were eaten or binned!

Got name of one engineer, waiting for him to ring me back.
Also found that a dealer close to tomorrow's site has an engineer so hopefully one of them will sort it for me.


----------



## moblee

Good job it's not 30 degrees :!: 

Doe's it chill on leisure battery??How many batteries do you have in your clubman?? Just trying to help, it's hard work without Hook-up


----------



## tokkalosh

Good of you to try to help  
Doesn't work off leisure battery Phil, only 12v when engine running, 240v or gas.
Will try on journey tomorrow and see if it does chill when driving but doubt I will notice as it only keeps it at the temperature it started at on 12v.
Milk is the main problem, none for my Shreddies in the morning  Will survive on coffee with coffee mate  

What you been up to today?


----------



## moblee

Oh, ours doe's not much help to you though, as you've said put it on for your journey  

Today....Food shopping stocking up the Fridge/freezer  (sorry) :lol: :lol: 

Then me & charlotte went Blackberry picking,that's it nothing else.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, Blackberry and Apple Crumble please Charlotte and Jan :wink:


----------



## moblee

8O That's what we are going to have any minute now Tricia
A 30th of july moment :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

If I could fly I would be knocking on your door any minute now Mmmmmm :lol:


----------



## moblee

You're welcome to come round for a portion  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I expect by now all I would get would be a lick of the bowls 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Lick my Bowls 8O This is a Friendly family forum :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I thought I was being friendly 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia,I'm just using a play on words.

Last night at shepton??


----------



## tokkalosh

I knew that :lol: 

Yes, on to Brean tomorrow - beach runs for Misty  rabbits in the field  oh, and electric hook-up so I can buy some milk


----------



## moblee

YEAH :!: Wish I was using Swifty or Konnie  (That's the two names we use)


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> YEAH :!: Wish I was using Swifty or Konnie  (That's the two names we use)


That does not make any sense to me I'm afraid 8O :lol:

Off for a walk now, will pop back on when I return, if I haven't crashed!!


----------



## moblee

Names for the m/home :roll: 

Goodnight


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning campers and non campers :lol:


----------



## moblee

:roll: Are you camper than me, chris?? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Give us a kiss and I'll tell you :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

"How will I know he loves me,How will I know he cares"
(Disneyland song) :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't do Disney songs :lol:


----------



## moblee

"When you wish upon a star"


----------



## chrisjrv

Makes your eyes water


----------



## moblee

:smilecolros: :sleeping: :sleeping: :rainbow1: 

No one around :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh yes there is, going looking at cars today :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey, you have both gone quiet ... lover's tiff eh :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O No Tricia, Not a lovers tiff,I like Chris just couldn't eat a Whole one :lol: 

I've got some more work this week not enough to really help out though  

Anyway hope you're well


----------



## chrisjrv

He's been a bit odd since he was told Adolf Hitler had been a house painter :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O 8O 


Borrow money from pessimists- they don't expect it back. 

Laughing stock -- cattle with a sense of humor?

Bigamy: one wife too many.Monogamy: same thing 

I used to be indecisive, now I'm not so sure. 

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Red sky tonight


----------



## Raine

:lilangel: :headbang: :love1: 
TA DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I IS BACK HEH HEH HEH


----------



## Raine

:lilangel: :headbang: :love1: 
TA DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I IS BACK HEH HEH HEH


----------



## tokkalosh

They have disappeared Raine :? obviously not coping with this working lark 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O TWO lots of Raine,still it's good for the garden :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Went out to get the cats electric blanket tested today (don't ask :roll: ), came back having signed up to buy a secondhand Honda Jazz, there's my pocket money gone for at least three years 8O ,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Went out to get the cats electric blanket tested today

8O 8O You can't beat a warm pussy  

I'll get my coat :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I can't think of anything to say that won't get me into trouble sooooooooooooo :lol:


----------



## moblee

*Ssssh!!!* Put the cat out & turn off the light.


----------



## chrisjrv

Or,
Put the light out and put out the cat?
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Afternoon all 8) 

Been busy tuning and scrubbing today  Lets see what you make of that then :lol:


----------



## moblee

Been busy tuning and scrubbing today Lets see what you make of that then :lol: 

8O I've been doing it on the stairs,upstairs & against the Wall :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Once again, I'm saying nowt :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You obviously have to much spare time :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi boys - keeping busy I see Phil 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia keeping busy at the moment, just hope it lasts.


----------



## tokkalosh

I'm sure your reputation will keep you going Phil :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

My Reputation  :lol: 

It needs to.


----------



## tokkalosh

Got to put yourself about a bit  in your line of work :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well I've got people I know speaking to people they know :roll: Putting my abilities forward, have to wait & see.


----------



## tokkalosh

Good Luck.
How's Jan and the kids? 

and Chester


----------



## moblee

They are all fine & you? xx


----------



## tokkalosh

We are both doing well thanks Phil, enjoying the good weather with our walks and I am also doing up my decking/balcony.

How's Chester with other dogs??


----------



## moblee

chester with other dogs??

Still not met any really,although he had ago at one through our slated gate :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

They do evening training classes you know Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Can yourecommend one in Cambridge?? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Check this out Phil

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&q=dog+training+cambridge&meta=

Well you did ask :lol:


----------



## moblee

SMART :bootyshake:


----------



## chrisjrv

HELLO :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello boys, how are you doing?
Got the weekend off??


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia,
My work is *Dwindling* fast now with *Nothing* to replace it


----------



## tokkalosh

Chin up Phil, hopefully more will filter through soon. 8)


----------



## moblee

Pity you didn't live in a Mansion Tricia 8O Pity I didn't :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi Both,
I've got the weekend off  :big7: Keep looking Phil, something will turn up,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Good one Chris - so what are you going to do with your free weekend 8) 

My Motorhome is my Mansion Phil :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

GO SHOPPING I SUPPOSE :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

It's Monday night :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's Tuesday afternoon :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its Tuesday evening :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am astounded, you are both just sooooooooooooooo clever !!!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

:birdman: :lol: 

Hello you Two


----------



## chrisjrv

Good night you two, alcoholic coma may cure a cold :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil
How's it going with you??


----------



## moblee

Ok I suppose :roll: 
....................................
I've just been watching a film called "Boy in the striped pyjamas" sad & poignant.


----------



## tokkalosh

You were watching 'a weepie' awh


----------



## chrisjrv

TOMORROW IS MY DAY OFF :big7: :big7: :big7:


----------



## chrisjrv

KNOCK KNOCK ???????????


----------



## tokkalosh

No-one there 8) 

Not been able to stay online over the last couple of days 8O Crashes galore, really annoying :twisted:


----------



## moblee

Hello you TWO 

Not been on lately *Lots* OF Difficult times at the moment 

Life :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear Phil, sounds serious, hope you are all ok


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Hope everything gets sorted out OK, is it me, this topic keeps vanishing from my watched topic list :evil: and I have to plough back through the other posts to find it even though it comes up as an email notification with of course "no posts" :? :? :? 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep in touch Phil  

Chris, it disappears from my watched topics as well :roll: perhaps someone is trying to tell us something :lol: 
I do a search with the topic heading.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'll be out of touch for a few days, having a break in York, hope things keep ok for you, noticed Phils new motorhome? :lol: 
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Hi guy's


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil - Cool Motorhome you got there 8) :lol: 

Ok Chris, have a good break.


----------



## moblee

Well I'm still around, some Financial deadlines met :roll: 

Got to keep this post Jogging along :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

CORRRRRRRR :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris :salute:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Phil


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Phil and Chris    

Oh, and Happy Birthday to Jan XX


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia

:wav:


----------



## tokkalosh

What did you all do today??


----------



## moblee

Shopping,opening presents (well janet really),party food just chilling now.


----------



## tokkalosh

Sounds like a good day  

Hope you all enjoy the school break :wink: 

Misty and I went to Barry Island today (local resort) Misty loves the beach there and it was great weather, despite the brisk breeze.

Gradually getting everything ready for our trip down to Spain, really looking forward to it now. 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Tricia :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello Chris
Did you have a good time away?


----------



## moblee

Disfruto de España pero de moblee perdido

I'm enjoying spain but missing moblee 8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Disfruto de España pero de moblee perdido ---
> I'm enjoying spain but missing moblee 8) :lol:


You're so vain :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You probably think this post is about you don't you,don't you :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee
Clouds in my coffee :lol:


----------



## moblee

Buy a Britta water filter then :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

"they're in a world of their own, that no one else can share" :roll:

We enjoyed York but it alwas turns into an eatothon, guest house breakfast,
various starters and main courses which includes such things as kippers or a steak, I had........
Jamie Oliver pukka muesli.(with cream)
2 rashers yorkshire bacon (1/4 inch thick), scrambled eggs (York eggs and made with cream) grilled tomatoes and muffin.
Toast with a choice of about 16 home made preserves
Choice of about 6 coffees, various teas and infusions,

Stagger off into York about 10 mins walk, into Betties for lunch later after more ambling around find decent restaraunt for dinner, I enjoy these action packed breaks, thats blown the diabetes level for a while,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Glad you enjoyed york chris,
I've only been there once so can't really comment on the place :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Did they ban you? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its nice of you to be the first to ask me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Cheeky


----------



## chrisjrv

Looking forward to Feb. 14th :lol: 

Got to go now :roll:


----------



## moblee

No one about :!: I'll just have to play with myself then :twisted:

















:wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Feeling yourself tonight then Phil 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia,I'm not feeling myself anymore  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's good to hear :wink: :lol: 

You been out 'trick or treating' :?:


----------



## moblee

No...My children went out with their big brother to a select few houses.

Have you :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Where's she gone now????


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry, Crashed :roll:  

and

Took Misty for a quick walk before Casualty - Fireworks started while we were out :x had to get her back in and try to calm her, poor things was shaking terribly  

Also watching things I am selling on eBay, put the awning on there, it's doing well!!


----------



## moblee

poor old misty,chester was barking his head off at some earlier.

Good luck with your awning sweetheart.xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks honey xx

Goodnight - sleep tight - don't let the bugs bite 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite


----------



## moblee

gre: :whax: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Cor, a silent man :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Stranger :idea: 

"Stranger in the night exchanging glances......"


----------



## chrisjrv

Your Santa appears to be stealing things :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris....tmas :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Now we know how Phil gets all his presents 8O 

Hi boys


----------



## moblee

Hi Girl


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Phil, Santa pic was much better :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

There's no pleasing some people :twisted: :lol: I was bored with that old motorhome in grey. :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh oh he's football crazy
He's football mad
His footballing has robbed him of the wee bit sense he had 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Trishalosh :lol: 
How are you ??xxx


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks Mr Moblee  
How's Mrs Moblee and all the 'little' moblee's  

It is p p p p p pouring down here at the moment!


----------



## moblee

Oooh I've been watching telly
Funny you mentioning Mrs Moblee...she doesn't understand me :wink:  

Little moblee's all good,weather dry but no sun at the moment :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry didn't get back last night, I tripped my electric and couldn't get hold of the guy to re-set it :roll: :roll: 

Ah, how wrong you are Phil, I think you will find that your wife understands you only too well :lol: :lol: 

Glad the 'little moblee's are all doing well.

No sun, at 8.53pm .... how strange :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ah, how wrong you are Phil, I think you will find that your wife understands you only too well :lol: :lol: 


I was using the (old cliche) chat up line :!: 

I see there's a new show on in wales next year I think its chepstow race course (monmouthshire) :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

:roll: I realised that Phil ...... it was very corny 8) :lol: 

Haven't heard about that show, would be a good place to have one though . will wait and see.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## moblee

No plans what so ever a bit of shopping & that's about it.


What's a pretty lady like you doing on a old forum like this


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello all :lol: just passing on my way to work   
Chris


----------



## moblee

Hello chris :salute: :love10: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

WORK'S FIZZLED out NOW


----------



## chrisjrv

You had a Guy Fawkes job then :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

HA HA :evil: 

8O Blimey chris you already finished your paper round :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm busy growing my beard for Christmas, ho ho *******ho :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: See you later out now,


----------



## chrisjrv

No you won't, I've got to be in for 12.30 :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

On shopping, one working, me lounging (for a short while anyway!)


----------



## moblee

Me waiting for someone to talk to.


----------



## chrisjrv

medals mutley? :lol:


----------



## moblee

catch the pidgeon :!: 

Hello christopher :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

think I might get blown away ............. literally  :wink: :lol:


----------



## john-A

just thought I would see if its locked ho its me


----------



## john-A

You have tolove the sence of humor of themember on here


----------



## moblee

8O who dat ? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You mean you understand it all john-A  :lol:


----------



## moblee

who's dis? :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

who's dere ..... and goodnight


----------



## chrisjrv

Who dat saying who dat? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Whassup :!:

8O Talking to a *load* of idiots makes me feel good :!: :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

A the sky and the odd plane
B talking to yourself again?
HO HO HO :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O 8O 
Hello chris,No bad weather here,how's it up north :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

UP NORTH??????
Here in the East Midlands it was sunny and still a moment ago but now its going a bit dark, going to visit the outlaws this afternoon :roll: 
My computor didn't want to fire up this morning (no video input on the screen) also the clock has to be reset each time its turned on, assume its a recharge battery? can't se why it should affect start up though   
If I vanish for a while you'll know why
Chris


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: Alright chris :wink: But if it gets windy don't let your pidgeons out :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hope your tractor is parked out of the wind :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O tractor :cussing: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: 

Well that's the pleasantries over with :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning from sunny and perishing Burton upon Trent :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening From a Dark non sunny Cambridge 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning from a wet and wild B.O.T. :lol:


----------



## moblee

wet and wild B.O.T. :lol: 

Had a curry chris ??


----------



## tokkalosh

Just thought I'd pop in for a quickie 8O 

Hi boys, hope you are both healthy and happy


----------



## moblee

> Just thought I'd pop in for a quickie 8O


That's fine with me Tricia  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Errrrrrrrr, no comment


----------



## tokkalosh

Best way Chris :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening from perishing and windy B.O.T. :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Another curry ???

Good evening chris


----------



## chrisjrv

I wish :roll: Good morning all you non posters :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope nobody is flooded, been dry all day today here in South Wales.

Busy getting things sorted for my forthcoming trip to Spain - so much to do 8)


----------



## moblee

Estoy seguro que usted tendrá un tiempo encantador

I'm sure you'll have a lovely time  

OR Go for it girl :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't worry about us poor souls who have to stay here in the cold and wet,   :lol: :lol: 

they have a strange accent around Cambridge, could be a foreign country


----------



## moblee

they have a strange accent around Cambridge, could be a foreign country

8O 8O Eee by gum lad, thee knows :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

I see Phil is 

'A Bridge over Troubled Waters'

or is it that he is just wants to 'Lay me Down' 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

or is it that he is just wants to 'Lay me Down' 8O 

 Ooh you are awful....but I like you :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Likewise Phil  

All going well for you?


----------



## tokkalosh

Likewise Phil  :lol: 

All going well for you?


----------



## moblee

Yes things are alright at the moment :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are you alwight? yurss I'm alwight, are you alwight? yurss I'm alwight, are you etc. ad nauseum :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: You put the phone down,no you put the phone down,no you put the phone down :lol: 

Good morning chris & our Spanish friend.....Senor willy :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

OOOOOOOOOOHH 8O 8O 8O 

Have you heard about the two monkeys getting inthe bath? one said "ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh"
The other said
















"stop messing about and put some cold water in" :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

INNIT QUIET!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

I am here :smilecolros:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not now you're not :lol:


----------



## moblee

NOW I am :twisted: 

How's your B.O.T Today? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Tonight we have had a curry :roll: tomorrow I will have to keep away from people :lol: 
Geoffrey the campervan had his MOT today, three minor advisories   "orange bulbs faded?"are they for real?
nite nite


----------



## moblee

They've got to justify the MOT fee :roll: 


Geoffrey the campervan :lol: :lol: ours is Konnie or Swifty.


----------



## chrisjrv

Reg. number is GJF, sad innit :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just found out that Wifey has cleverly deleted all my passwords from my sites :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## moblee

Why??........Sounds like my missus


----------



## chrisjrv

Can't leave things alone? tidying things up? :roll: who knows :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning from sunny Burton upon Trent :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning from a *spectacular* Cambridge :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

WHY??? :?


----------



## moblee

Just you & me these days :roll: :?:








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

How sad! The next words of the song are "whoa oh oh oh" :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'VE GOT A LOVELY BUNCH OF COCONUTS LA,LA.LA,LA,LA


----------



## chrisjrv

And you do carry on don't you :lol: :lol: :lol: 

How about " my friend the witch doctor he told me what to say"


----------



## chrisjrv

Nite nite :lol:


----------



## moblee

GOODNIGHT :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WAKEY WAKEY, RISE AND SHINE :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*BULLOCKS* Moo,moo :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT???????? :lol:


----------



## moblee

WOT???????? 12 volt actually :!: :!: :!: :lol: :lol: 

Good morning stickey & that welsh bird (forgot her name) :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

amps times volts equals wotts :lol: 
Blodwin?
Back to work tomorrow :roll: up at 4.30, in at 6, finish at 5


----------



## moblee

LUCKY YOU :!: :wink: 

6 :arrow: 5 BLOODY LOOOONG HOURS CHRIS.


----------



## chrisjrv

Long shifts, crap money, :roll: If it wasn't for the opportunity for taking the p... I wouldn't do it :lol:


----------



## moblee

Fair enough chris.

The wife (Teacher) is going to the o2 arena all day tomorrow :roll: so I've got to cook tea/dinner for the rest of our kids :roll: :lol: :lol: 
I can sort of cook but it's getting all the timings right.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello  

I'm in Hertford at the moment - a bit cold, the lake here was part frozen over this morning 8O 

Heading to Bristol tomorrow, visiting people, then it's on to Plymouth to await sailing date ...... roll on


----------



## moblee

Hello tricia  

Hertford ???

Bristols ???

Plymouth ???

STAY safe & have a good one.


----------



## chrisjrv

The plural did not go unnoticed :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

NICE :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes chris 

My wifes out *ALL* Day with her school ln london I've just cooked pizza,chips & sweetcorn for the children which they enjoyed, I wasn't sure I could do it :roll: easey peasey :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you tried chicken ping?


----------



## moblee

chicken ping?.....What the f... is that?


----------



## chrisjrv

when the microwave pings it's done :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Are you all down with food poisoning then? :lol: :lol: My son used to enjoy my cooking lunch on a Saturday, Fish Fingers black on the outside still frozen on the inside :roll:


----------



## moblee

No mate they all loved it.....I do help the wife when I can.

How about you chris ????


----------



## chrisjrv

"I know my place" I do as I'm told :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

SWMBO :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Can we move this post to "the other side" the moanings getting me down :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Gawd help us


----------



## tokkalosh

In Newton Abbot (Devon) now - sorting and chilling before the ferry on Sunday  

I'll try and spare a thought for you when I am in Spain 8) with the blue skies, the dry ground, the Spanish waiters 8O ......... :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi Tricia  

What moaning chris??


----------



## moblee

WHAT MOANING CHRIS !! :evil: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Flippen heck, give me a chance to get home from work :lol: 
Have a nice time Tricia, don't worry about us in cold wet UK :lol: 
Moaning referred to was the topic (now locked) about Sandj leaving......going on and on and on and people getting all bitter and twisted :roll: lifes to short, mods closed it when I was told to stop posting and I replied I will if you will :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh I see what you mean now :!: 

Yes it is becoming a bit moany :roll: :lol: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


I'm not going to let that pass without a moan :!: :boxing: rotest:


----------



## moblee

I'm all alone now :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

AAAAHH DIDDUMS :lol: 
Apart from Wife, children and menagarie and me of course :roll: 
Just had my "rest day?", up early for fasting blood test so no brekky  and then a wonderful day shopping, I'd rather be at work :lol: MOOOOAAAAAN


----------



## moblee

Good evening chris  

Christmas shopping ?


----------



## chrisjrv

Sort of------
Plus bird food
Cat food
DVD's (had a token that was about to expire)
Just had a take away curry.............normal results will be expected :lol: 
Good job we're not in the van!!!!! must go and lie down soon


----------



## moblee

Plus bird food 
Chocolates ? :lol: 


You go & lie down then mate.


----------



## chrisjrv

No choccy!
I haven't been thanking you, very remiss of me, just done it


----------



## moblee

Don't worry about the thanks, I just thought I'd give you one  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Err, thanks but no thanks.
Pity there isn't an "unthank" button :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil: There's no Thanking some people :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is there such a thing as overthanking?


----------



## moblee

Has she gone to Senor willy??? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT?


----------



## moblee

WOT?

No 12 volt Actually......Hang on we've already done this one :roll: :lol: 


Evening Chris :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi boys, lovely weather here in Spain  
Wellies packed away, t-shirts out.
Near Valencia at the moment, off down to Calpe tomorrow morning.
Ferry was awful


----------



## moblee

You lucky thing  

Keep safe & try to keep in touch


----------



## tokkalosh

Will do Phil :wink: 

Long drive but the beautiful clear skies and lack of mud make it all worthwhile. 

Keep warm :lol:


----------



## moblee

What are you using for the Internet? xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Very lucky at the moment Phil, we are staying on my friends brother's property and he has broadband so have logged in through that - with permission  

Once in Calpe there is an internet cafe close so can keep in touch there.

Any news your end?


----------



## chrisjrv

HI,
I think they're trying to get rid of us! this watched topic vanished from my list and I'm sure there was another page of replies but,
WE WILL OVERCOME :lol: 
Day off today, wet foggy and miserable and the weather's bad as well :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Hiya :lol:

WE SHALL NOT,WE SHALL NOT BE MOVED................

Sssh The weathers *Great* better than spain :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
We shall not be moved, but we may be removed! :roll: Weather here in Burton is warm and sunny, just lighting barbeque and getting beer from fridge..........why is my nose getting longer? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

That's it chris :lol: :lol: 

why is my nose getting longer? 8O Because you got a vacuum pump
on it :twisted:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You have obviously not read the instructions properly, the nose is not a member :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

8O  GOODNIGHT :sleeping:


----------



## CliffyP

moblee said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 8O  GOODNIGHT :sleeping:


Good Morning


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good morning you *TWO*

Bl**dy food shopping now :twisted: I'n not in the mood for it I've got a Headache  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you bought a gingerbread man :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

I'm helping in the kitchen more,the wife calls me Jamie oliver
I wish I had his money :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sue calls me a grumpy old fart :roll:


----------



## moblee

Sue calls me a grumpy old fart :roll: 


Like roy walker on catchphrase "Say what you see" :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

He's buggered off now!!!


----------



## chrisjrv

Who has? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bugger me the Buggers back now :!: 

I'll be Buggered :lol: :lol: :lol: 

8O What am I talking about :!: :?: Buggered if I know :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You've lost me :roll:


----------



## moblee

You've lost me :roll: 

Don't...... Get lost chris :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

If either of us got lost it could be one sided conversations from now on, a bit like being married :roll:


----------



## moblee

Very true chris,there's only us two on here regularly now  

One of us may end up as last poster after all :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll play the last post for you Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 106573

The Last Detail................great film


----------



## chrisjrv

Who was that? 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

The LAST mohican :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Its a hairstyle you don't see very often nowadays :roll: since billy two rivers in fact :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

How's the weather up NORTH chris :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

DUNNO, but it's cold round here :evil: ,
Nite nite :lol:


----------



## moblee

Heavy snow here in Cambridge & freezing.

Hope your home safe me old mukka :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Just a brief visit guys to let you know I am still thinking of you  

Well, loving it here in Calpe, Spain although the weather could be a bit more settled! One day we had 30 degrees for a few hours but today has been quite cold, only 11 degrees max.

Misty enjoying herself and she got to paddle in the sea one day, despite dogs not being allowed on beaches here!!

Thinking of you all in your British winter


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia

Glad your safe  

I don't know if you know but the great british winter has covered most of us with heavy snow,still "I'm dreaming of a White christmas" :lol: 


Are you with other motorhomers?

Phil xx


----------



## chrisjrv

We've had no snow round here but its perishing :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

No snow :!: (I believe you chris) but we've got about 8 inches 20cm of settled snow, The none main roads are Terrible.
The council reckon they have already run out of salt :!: :!: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Surely it's not a problem for the tractors :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Just for a laugh I typed DICKHEAD into my satnav, it seems to be taking me to somewhere near Cambridge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[-X :jerk: Just for a laugh I typed DICKHEAD into my satnav
Took you straight *HOME* YOU MEAN :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I know how to sting a reply out of you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Ah Well

 :arrow:


----------



## chrisjrv

Welcome to the thinking mans post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Ahhhh yes


----------



## moblee

WELCOME  Me & chris are cyber buddies really we're just messing around.....We always playing with each other 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

OOOhhhh that sounds exiting. Playing with each other.


----------



## chrisjrv

Our regular Lady has gone abroad to get away from us   


You may think you have........but at my age I can't remember :lol: :lol: 
Nite nite
Chris

I'm exiting now :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning from COLD burton upon Trent


----------



## moblee

Good *Evening* from a freezing cambridge


----------



## chrisjrv

Have you noticed we only ever get fresh people on here when it's visible? they can't find us due to "no posts" perhaps we should give this forum up and use the "revived" one instead, only trouble is...........who will have the last word :roll:


----------



## moblee

Mmmm :idea: I'll let you be the last :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thanks mate, Merry Christmas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

YES Merry christmas to you & your *better half* :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

New Years resolutions? :roll: :roll: 
How about letting me have the last word? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

How about letting me have the last word? :lol: :lol: 


8O What a good idea :!: :crazy: ottytrain2:


----------



## chrisjrv

After all, with the size of your family I expect you never get a word in let alone the last word (are they all teenagers yet) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

3 Teenagers :!: Very expensive time of the year...


----------



## 96706

Can we make it until the end of the Month. Then start the 10's off with a new topic 8)


----------



## moblee

8O Start another topic :!: 
There's not a **** by when we don't think of it :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

What would you suggest :lol:


----------



## moblee

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## chrisjrv

And a Happy new year to all our readers :roll:


----------



## moblee

God it's going FAST :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

What is? :?


----------



## moblee

CHRISTMAS :!: :!:

Hope your having a goodtimestickey :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Today has been doss around and pig out day :roll: tomorrow we visit the outlaws, :lol: monday back to work 6am till 5pm


----------



## moblee

:roll: :wav:


----------



## chrisjrv

NITE NITE


----------



## moblee

AFTERNOON,AFTERNOON


----------



## chrisjrv

The art of conversation :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Back home from work then chris ??  
I wonder how Tricia is doing in spain ?
The wii we brought is Brilliant :!: 
AND I hope 2010 is kinder to me than 2009 was :!: :!: 


+ U ??


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Yes back from work but got to be in again at 6 tomorrow :roll: then a day off then 7.30am to 8.30 pm on new years day...moan moan moan, whatever happened to the nice quiet job I was looking for.
I hope Tricia is enjoying some warmth etc. it's gone bloody cold here.
We are considering a WII, looks like fun, need a new tele first plus new windows and doors plus new driveway :roll: 
I hope you luck changes for the better in the new year, we've been pretty low at times but..............things do get better, keep your sense of humour, you could always try for a job in the prison service, pay's rubbish but you never get the chance to spend it and the entertainment value is superb,
Happy New Year to you and yours,
Chris :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes chris, There are a lot of things need changeing never seem to get the chances though,whilst all around me things seem to fall at other peoples feet :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Have you been in Prison 8O In a Employment? :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

The only thing that falls at my feet is the bloody cat when it's hungry :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: I've got a stinking cold Starting *now* :evil: :lol:

Grrr,Grrr :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Listen carefully,
one of the symptoms of a cold is a blocked nose........so how will you know it's stinking? :lol: :lol: 

ps I'm now working as a prison security officer, about £2,000 pa less than a custody officer but you don't get beaten up so often :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good for you chris...Nearest one's to me are Stradishall,haverhill & Bedford.
Too far really,but I've got to help my wife pay the bills!!! :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

I did all my jobhunting on line, various government and newspaper websites, you can put your CV on them and then apply by e mail, quickest and cheap, you don't have to waste money on stamps, NHS jobs is another good one. 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yep yep yep

What nick's are around the Burton area ?? If it's alright for you to say :!: 

I had a Delivery job many years ago where I delivered to many Prisons (Greenhams) My lorry was searched inside & underneath & I was escorted to the stores & back.
See I do remember full time employment :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I think there are about 4 in a 15 mile radius, I can't say which one I'm at.
I seem to remember Greenhams supplying industrial clothing amongst other things and yes everything is searched inside and out coming in and going out.
I used to have to go to lots of nice places working on access machines, Winson Green, Rampton, Toyato Burnaston took the longest to get in or out of :roll: 
Nite nite (working tomorrow  )


----------



## tokkalosh

Duh, I just wrote a long post and lost it on 'submit' :roll: 
Here I go again.......

Hi guys, things going well here in Spain, sun shining, warm but windy.
Site is good, all facilities here, a mixture of Motorhomes and Caravans.
French, German, English, Dutch and Spanish campers.
About 15 mins walk to the beach, supermarkets just down the road.

Best of all is the warmth, cheery sky and dryness  

Chin up Phil, keep searching  
Chris, the Wii should be at the top of your list - relaxation purposes :wink: 

Happy New Year


----------



## tokkalosh

Christmas Day


----------



## tokkalosh

Christmas Day - Calpe


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia  

Nice to see your doing so well, lovely pictures :!:


----------



## moblee

I'm all alone now :!: 
No chris,No tricia............










Last poster 
MOBLEE :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Oh Well another Year

:roll:


----------



## moblee

I've had enough of this year already Les.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry been off line for a few days (knackered) nice piccys Tricia, I don't mind slithering around on the ice while you're on the beach :roll: 
Never mind Phil, walk round with a smile on your face and everyone will think....He's crackers :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Going to bed soon, up at 4.30 am tomorrow and then a day off :wink: 
Chris.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Happy New Year 2011

:arrow:


----------



## moblee

Yes :!: :!: 
Not a good start to the year.....Still hopefully improve as it goes along :roll: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Totally Agree
:roll: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Have I overslept? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Your Up Now !!!!!!


----------



## moblee

Have I overslept? :lol: :lol:

DON'T WORRY CHRIS :!: It's going to take *LONGER* to rise at your age :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

I Have that Problem, Longer to rise !!!


----------



## chrisjrv

I find I'm shorter :roll:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Yeah, And me.


----------



## moblee

I can't find mine in this weather  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Soooooo the long and the short of it is we're getting old :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

always had that problem,


----------



## chrisjrv

Getting old?


----------



## SaddleTramp

No Finding it.


----------



## moblee

Getting old ?
I feel like a twenty year old :!: :!: But the wife won't let me have one 8O :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Yeah I said that a few year ago, She said "You can't handle what you've got"?

What could I say. ?


----------



## chrisjrv

Spike Milligan said he'd got the body of a 20 year old....he kept it in the fridge :lol: 
Going out to fetch a curry now, over to you for vulgar comments :lol:


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: :fart: :badairday: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

What can one say.
:arrow:


----------



## chrisjrv

Difficult to speak while holding one's breath  8O :roll: 
Now full of curry but still perishing cold


----------



## chrisjrv

We finally had a bit of snow, about an inch, not enought to sop me going to work dammit :roll:


----------



## moblee

3 inches (75 mm) of snow here Chris :!: 

...............................................................

Trying to quit :smoker: ing at the moment :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

We can look forward to grumpy posts then :lol:


----------



## moblee

> We can look forward to grumpy posts then :lol:


Shut up !!  :lol: :lol:

Smoked Today :!: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

So much for will power then :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Who's will power ? :lol: 

Do you smoke chris ??


----------



## chrisjrv

Two answers,



1. only after sex.

2. I actually gave it up when they went up to 50p for 20.

A friend had his motorhome confiscated by Customs at Dover as he had to much hand rolling tobacco, no appeal and never got it back. He was allowed back the following week and given a bin bag of personal items............ you have been warned :roll:

Item 2 was given up some 30 years ago, item 1 more recently


----------



## moblee

I was doing well yesterday :!: 

THEN A phone call at 7:00pm to tell us my Wife's mother has just Died :!: 

2010 8O You can keep it.


----------



## tokkalosh

Just a VERY quick visit here, connection about to run out, just borrowed the last few mins of someone's card.

Very windy here and temp down to 4 degrees or less overnight.
Sun shining though and only seen snow on nearby mountains.

All's well.

Keep trying Phil (I gather you are in the process of 'quitting')

Take care, miss you


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your problems Phil, all I can say is we have had our dark moments, you just have to try and move on from them and look at what is good in your life, I hope things get better for you, seems a bad time to give up smoking, you need calm and support :roll: 
Glad to hear from you Tokky, enjoy every minute  
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Thanks chris  
Hello Tricia  


Worst start to a year ever :!: :roll: 

Gotta keep fighting though


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll leave you on top for a bit then.....oops :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Brrrr, it's cold here, coldest January for a while, just my luck.

We are hiring a car on Thursday, for a week so will see some of the surrounding places, might even go for a look at Benidorm!

Sorry about your sad news Phil, thinking of you all.

Take care now boys x


----------



## moblee

Glad you are enjoying yourself Tricia  

Hello chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

I have a Interview this week,just driving (home deliveries) for Tesco's :roll:but it's a start.


----------



## chrisjrv

Good luck Phil, hope you get it


----------



## moblee

Thanks chris

In the past I wouldn't go for Jobs that *I* felt were beneath me (Pride) but beggars can't be choosers & I need a more flexible Attitude to work & what i'm prepared to do.


----------



## chrisjrv

I used to race all over the country on my last job which paid fairly well and came with company vehicle, laptop, mobile phone, assist with home phone et. etc. I told the boss to stick it where the sun don't shine when the demands became excessive and had 3 months out of work. This job pays less than half and has longer hours but I like the people I work with and my blood pressure was better on my last medical than it has been for 3 years. :roll: as long as you get enough to manage on its better than status or working for a prat, go for it mate, sell yourself well,
Chris


----------



## SaddleTramp

Well it's me for now.


----------



## chrisjrv

Who dat :lol:


----------



## moblee

Moblee's TOP nah na na na :silly:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :-# :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

SSSSSSoooonly Meeeeee


----------



## moblee

Hello Les 

Moblee :wink:  on top


----------



## moblee

10


----------



## moblee

9 nine nein neuf :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Make way for the great one gre:


----------



## moblee

8 ate :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

That was close :lol:


----------



## moblee

Interview tomorrow :?

Make way for THEE great one :!: :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is it delivering using a tractor and trailer...ooh argh
:lol:


----------



## moblee

NO Pigeons & Whippets :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Uniform includes a flat cap then? :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'd rather be in France :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Beret and a string of onions round the neck then :lol:


----------



## moblee

If whit was sh*t you'd be constipated chris :twisted:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Funnily enough I have had a problem lately :lol: :wickedfart:


----------



## moblee

Rolling,rolling,rolling on the river, cleaned a lot of plates in Memphis :lol: 

Du vin
Du pan
Du bousoir :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nice avatar, err... how did interview go :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris, Have you just got in??

Interview went well but only 50% of the way Driving test Thursday in their Automatic vans :roll: :roll: Suppose to be Very strict as well.....I told the wife :arrow: At least I'm trying :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes just got in, going to bed soon as long day tomorrow, the secret of driving an automatic is to stick your left leg up your..... or sit with your leg to one side, otherwise you forget and go for the clutch and brake instead, you'll be fine,
nite nite


----------



## moblee

OK, Goodnight chris


----------



## moblee

Afternoon  8) 
Chris is at work, Moblee's bored


----------



## tokkalosh

What's this then Phil, getting a job?!?!? Good Luck.

hope you are both keeping warm  
Good here in Spain - may move along the coast next week and go to Portugal, then consider returning to uk .... slowly  
Don't want to get home to any cold weather!!

Take care both.


----------



## moblee

Aah Tricia  

Sounds like you're enjoying yourself 8) 
It's not cold anymore all the snow's gone now
T-shirt weather now :^o :lol: 

8O Yes a job,it's not really what I would go for,but we need a extra income & there's not much choice :roll: 

Can you bring back some Spanish fly :!:  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok, next fly I will save for you ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tokkalosh

Friends gave me the 'last half hour' of their internet, that was about 1.5 hours ago!!!

Don't forget Phil, once you are employed you will be more employable - good on you for taking whatever you can 8) 

Hope all family ok


----------



## moblee

Well it was NICE to hear from you & Job wise (Needs must)

P.s Spanish fly is a Aphrodisiac (If you didn't know) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

What would I want with an Aphrodisiac Phil :roll: :lol: ( doubt you do either!!)


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm keeping out of this :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,
He started it :roll: 
Randy old bugger :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hey 8O 
I've just had me Dinner & chris is on here trying to pull me *Bird* :twisted:


----------



## chrisjrv

Probably wishful thinking :roll:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

Driving test tomorrow Que sera sera


----------



## tokkalosh

What will you be driving Phil?


----------



## moblee

One of Tesco's Home delivery vans Tricia, nothing spectacular.


----------



## tokkalosh

That's ok, at least you will be out and about and think of all the 'dolly birds' whose shopping you will be delivering :wink: :wink: :lol: 

Sure you will breeze through the test, go for it


----------



## moblee

Dolly birds 

I've got to go out now to Discuss Funeral arrangements with jan's family.

Take care Tricia & *stay safe* xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, catch you again soon, take care, love to Jan x


----------



## moblee

I'm back now...Though both of you have probably gone


----------



## moblee

Well nearly time to go :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Been & done it now,it went very well.
Don't know if I've got a Job yet though as the chap said he wouldn't tell me if I'd passed or failed :roll:.
Got to wait for a phone call now :shaking:


----------



## chrisjrv

Wishing you the best of luck :wink:


----------



## moblee

Well that's nice of you stickey :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

He wouldn't tell you you'd failed in case you threatened to take him round again :lol: :lol: 
Just signed up to facebook, hope I don't regret it :roll:


----------



## moblee

I don't do Facebook but my kids do :!: :roll: 
:lol: :lol: Adults use it as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well blow me  All on me own again.


----------



## chrisjrv

BOO :big6:


----------



## moblee

:lol: The oil of ulay's working then chris.


----------



## chrisjrv

I find this stuff better :ky:


----------



## moblee

:jerk: :jerk: :lol: 

We just had a power cut down for about 2 hours, hope the caviar & rainbow trout hasn't gone off in the Fridge :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

4401 posts :smilecolros:


----------



## chrisjrv

You have electricity in Cambridge then? :lol:


----------



## moblee

And inside Toilets :!: 

Did you mine much coal today chris ? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't do any of that round here anymore thanks to Maggie Thatcher :roll:


----------



## moblee

No worse than Brown :!: 

Hope your keeping well


----------



## chrisjrv

ONCE AGAIN this topic has vanished from my watched topics :roll: any conspiracy theories???? :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think it's just limping along nowadays mate :!: 
Shame really............


----------



## hymerowner

I am the last ever member.


----------



## chrisjrv

Apart from me :lol:


----------



## moblee

& ME 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't forget SHE :grouphuuug:


----------



## moblee

Hmmmpf SHE is never on *Here* :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted:

8O Hope your enjoying your trip Tricia :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## chrisjrv

You'll be in trouble now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I *know* 

We had 1/2 inch of snow overnight :roll: I had to go to Tesco's this morning slid *3* times :!: :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Working or shopping? :roll:


----------



## moblee

Good question chris :thumbright: 

I still don't know,The personnel officer can't get hold of the bloke who took the tests :roll: (He works all over the country) :!: 
He voicemailed her to say 4 took the test that day & (2) passed but hasn't said which 2 :!: :!: (50%) chance :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Here's hoping you get a job :wink: trouble is you can get out of the habit of going to work but I suppose with your extended gang it would be nice to get out for some peace and quiet :lol: Best of luck anyway. We're going out for a meal to celebrate Mum in laws birthday tomorrow....87 8O


----------



## moblee

*Definitely* out of the habit of going to work scared stiff of failing now :roll: 
Enjoy the meal & treat her EXTRA nice.

We Buried my mother in law Monday just gone


----------



## chrisjrv

*It's bl**dy snowing out there!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no, sorry it's the white stuff :lol:


----------



## moblee

#-o :withstupid: :lol: :lol: 
You're off you head Chris :idea: Someone should *Lock you* up & throw away the key :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I work in the right place :lol:


----------



## moblee

That's why I said it :roll: :lol: 

Did you go for a meal?


----------



## chrisjrv

Yup, went to the Pheasant at (???can't remember) had a really good mixed grill, returned to outlaws feeling really bloated and then an hour later She's offering us scones with cream and jam and a slice of cake, and you have to accept don't you :roll: 
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Mixed grill & scones,cream & Jam Good for you.

I had stale bread & water :lol:


----------



## moblee

No Porridge though :lol: :lol:

Norman stanley fletcher you are a habitual criminal....


----------



## chrisjrv

I suppose you wear a hair shirt as well :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hair shirt 8O

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-attachments-download-7028.html


----------



## chrisjrv

Obviously an uncompleted post op tranny :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris..Just got in mate ??


----------



## chrisjrv

Day off today, done bu££er all apart from fixing upstairs toilet flush that Sue broke off :roll: 
Anything from Tesco?


----------



## moblee

NO :!: Personnel officer on a WEEKS holiday :!: :!: 
Think I'll tell them to stuff it soon, before they tell me to :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

It took 3 months from application to starting this job so I wouldn't worry, leave it on the back burner and keep looking :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Yes mate.I do need some more prospects.


----------



## chrisjrv

I found the easiest way was to to look on line, at least you aren't spending a fortune on stamps and phone calls :roll: you can e mail your CV etc as well as applying,
Chris


----------



## moblee

SEXY Motorhomer Alert Moblee's in da house 8)

Evening Chris,If your about :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

About knackered :lol:


----------



## moblee

Knackered 8O 
Don't die on me or I'll be all on my own :!: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd

I assume double posts are allowed - my second post on this topic - dont tell me I farm it or I might just have to set up a bot :O


----------



## chrisjrv

Just when you thought it was safe................. :lol:


----------



## moblee

He's making a Monkey out of us Chris :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see he's in Leicester, that's a bit close :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O Do you want me to go so you two can talk about Whippets & Pidgeon racing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

We can talk about tractors and carrots if you like :lol: 
Did you see I posted asking if anyone was selling a tom tom one? So somebody posts they have one and then before I can reply somebody else p.m.'s and buys it :roll: Words fail me :evil: :evil: :evil: 
Chris.


----------



## moblee

No I didn't see your post but you have to be quick on here :!: 
I've got a Tom tom 700 which I use on restricted speed for my Tractor. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I would have thought in your area a tom tom was used for sending messages :lol: I've just had a pm offering me a 700 I really wanted the One because of its compact size, how do you get on with the 700?
Chris


----------



## 103066

*Blimey!*

Blimey.... this post still goin stroing then!?!


----------



## chrisjrv

More limping I would have said, mainly because it keeps telling people "no posts" and people can't find it, bit like the members bar :roll: very exclusive, however welcome and keep posting 'cos I don't get much sense out of Moblee :lol: :lol: 
Chris


----------



## 103066

Bless him - poor old Moblee's still going too then? Somethings never change :roll: - never did get much sense out of him! (Sorreeee Mobleeee!) :lol:


----------



## 103066

Bless him - poor old Moblee's still going too then? Somethings never change :roll: - never did get much sense out of him! (Sorreeee Mobleeee!) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Florrie,Lost your Dragon then :wink: :lol: 

We get on well with our 700 in England & France,although sometimes I have wished for a Large vehicle setting on some of the roads its took me on :!: 
If Moblee's making sense of course :!: :!: :evil: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

He's a bit sensitive about carrot crunchers and tractors, he can't help living in Cambridge :roll: whereabouts (roughly) are you?
Chris.



He's appeared while I was replying


----------



## moblee

whereabouts (roughly) are you? 
Cambridge you T*AT :lol: :lol:

* = w


----------



## 103066

Ha! I'm in Wiltshire...(yip, more carrot crunchers & tractors, where everyone walks around with a piece of straw hanging out their mouths) and dragonless too - (only noticed that since you said Mobleee) - guess that's cos its been sooo long since I been on here.. best sort that one then eh, if I can remember how!


----------



## moblee

Where you been ? Fun? Nomads?

I remember you from Hatton

Hubby I think is Gareth?


----------



## chrisjrv

Didn't know there was a Cambridge on the planet Zog :lol: 
I used to stay at a pub called the Falkland Arms in the village of Falkland, which is in Wiltshire, good meals and very friendly locals, don't drink the local cider though,
Chris.

The local idea of a main road seemed to be where two bikes could pass each other safely :lol:


----------



## 103066

Close, Hubby is Kev! Did go to Hatton about two years ago - haven't really used the motorhome much over last year, but planning to make up for it this year!


----------



## 103066

Close, Hubby is Kev! Did go to Hatton about two years ago - haven't really used the motorhome much over last year, but planning to make up for it this year!


----------



## moblee

8O Don't tell kev about gareth then :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103066

Not sure why I'm double posting ... making up for lost time perhaps? :lol: 

Don't know Falkland - but know what you mean about roads built for bikes... (oh yes  )


----------



## moblee

Nice Avatar 130


----------



## chrisjrv

Yeah, that's how my neighbour used to describe his wife on the beach :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Yeah, that's how my neighbour used to describe his wife on the beach :lol:


When ever we meet someone new i say "Hello I.m phil meet the wife don't laugh" 8O :lol:

She use to thump me I think she's stopped now :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Get off my post :!: :!: :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thats a hulking great thing you've got there Phil. :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't encourage him Chris :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Nice to hear from you, hope all is well,
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Hmmmpf SHE is never on *Here* :!: :!: :twisted: :twisted:


I heard that!! :lol: 
Miss you too Phil  and you of course Chris 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

chrisjrv said:


> Hi,
> Nice to hear from you, hope all is well,
> Chris


All's good thanks Chris. Took my awning down a couple of days ago so I can now drive around!!
Went out today and only drove on the wrong side of the road once 8O Luckily it was a quiet road :roll: 
Much easier driving my own vehicle than it was the hire car - it's what you get used to I suppose.

Hey Phil, not heard about the job yet, thought you would be well into it by this time :roll:


----------



## moblee

Ha :!: Ha :!:

Gawd blimey guv'ner she's never on here & when she is you can't *shut* her up :twisted: 8O :lol:

(I'll get me coat) :lol: :lol:

I heard about the Job today :!: They offered me it TODAY but they don't need me to start for another 3 weeks :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

LOL

Congratulations Phil


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia 

Where are you now??


----------



## moblee

Hello chris Didn't mean to ignore you 

We don't often get *Totty* on here 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Still Calpe Phil, weather this area better than others so may as well stay.
Cannot decide on going to Portugal, it's a lotta miles :? will ask around tomorrow and see if anyone on site recommends seeing anything there.

How's Jan?


----------



## moblee

How's Jan?

She's left me, so apply in writing to Ivor bigun 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Nah Phil, Jan wouldn't leave you .......... she might kick you out though!!!


----------



## moblee

:crazy: :crazy:

I've never been so insulted :!: 
Hope it *Rains* :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Humph, you can keep your wet weather over there thank you very much :roll: 
I'll just persevere with this sunshine, 18c in the shade and 22c inside the Motorhome!

I am cleaning my roof today, going up to start polishing in a minute - hard life eh.


----------



## moblee

I need to do mine too,but at 14 1/2 stone I think i'm too heavy to get up there :!: 

I think my roof's rated at 15 stone unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## tokkalosh

Just a bit of shining up to do now, phew. It needs more scrubbing and polishing but will have to wait for now. There has obviously been some damage at some time and it's proving very difficult to clean and shine it properly.
You need some sort of crawling boards I expect Phil, just to be on the safe side and spread the weight a bit. A cherry picker would be good for you  :lol:


----------



## moblee

You missed a bit :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Photo


----------



## tokkalosh

:x If you can do better you are welcome to come and have a go :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Got to go walk Misty and get some milk, hope I will still have some connection time left when I return - if not, we will talk again soon


----------



## moblee

Ok Tricia,I see misty running around on the beach,but what's on the sign??


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello both, snowing here :roll: Cheering news Phil, traditionally you will now get at least one other job offer :lol: 
Very tired Chris,
nite nite


----------



## moblee

8O Thanks for popping in Chris :roll: 

Nite,nite old timer :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning all, just popping in again, Dentist this PM :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

How did you get on at the Dentist chris?

Hope your *New* set fit alright. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I used a step ladder Phil :lol: , actually had the sharp edges ground off and a coat of paint,
Chris


----------



## moblee

OOAAAH You've lost me chris :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

EXPLANATION
Question

"how did you get on (at the dentist)

Answer

I used a step ladder :lol: the rest refers to treatment of broken tooth :roll: 

Try to keep up with the rest of the class Moblee :lol: :lol: 
Just been told I'm on an X Ray course next week, from now on call me Superman :lol: 
To many :lol: :lol: :lol:

edit, don't get many visible posts these days do we :roll:


----------



## moblee

X Ray course next week


Was that your name before chris ????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

It took me a while to figure that one out Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's gone quiet on here :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I'm away until Friday so you can be on top until then :lol: 
who's been messing with the emoticons 8O :roll: :?:


----------



## moblee

OK
Good luck with your Ray convention :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O


----------



## moblee

He's looking for Intelligent life in Burton...............Still hasn't found any :!: :!: :lol: :lol: [-o<


----------



## chrisjrv

Go away for a few days and this topic vanishes from my watched topics ABLOODYGAIN :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## moblee

Missed you :forcefeed:


----------



## chrisjrv

Try holding your breath and squeeze the trigger :leftfighter5:


----------



## moblee

You'll always so mean to me  I don't know why we're still together :!: :!: :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Desperation? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah I'll talk to anyone :!: Is Burton a *Village* ??? :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm not falling for the line about the village idiot :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm not falling for the line about the village idiot :lol: 
WHY NOT?


----------



## chrisjrv

why should I make life easy for you? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Still no start date for the job i was offered,starting to get p*ssed off & look elsewhere now :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

I should keep looking anyway, you might get a better offer 
ps in at 6am. tomorrow, nite nite :roll:


----------



## moblee

Cheers mate.
6Am's early,I'd have thought the day's wouldn't start till about 7am,but hey what do I know :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

You'll learn :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi Christopher  

Life's hard & you really have to fight hard,to get a break (Not lunch) :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............................................YUP :lol:


----------



## moblee

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................................... ....YUP :lol: 

I DON'T SPEAK NORTHERN :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Only genuine Cambridgeshire gibberish I presume :lol: :lol: :lol: 
nite nite, 6am start again :roll:


----------



## moblee

Nite nite mate :love10: :binky: ccasion5: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello


----------



## moblee

8O It's the Jabberwocky  I mean Tokkalosh :lol: 

How are your Foreign parts or shouldn't a man ask a woman that :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I hope you're a good runner :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Hello chris


----------



## tokkalosh

My foreign parts left behind me Phil --- I am in Broxbourne now!!


----------



## moblee

Ooh I didn't know,Visiting Enfield by any chance ??

You also missed all the snow :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Got back on UK soil on Tuesday night, straight from chunnel to Broxbourne.
Why you want me in Enfield Phil?


----------



## moblee

I thought you had a son & fiancee there.

I've got to nip out talk again in twenty ok


----------



## tokkalosh

Almost correct Phil, they are married now and are actually in Broxbourne - yes, I am with them at the moment. Youngest son is coming up from East London tomorrow - I will go home Friday or Saturday.


----------



## moblee

I'm back :!:...... Married ???,Broxbourne ?????

I know we're not seeing each other anymore,but really :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Everybody here has gone to bed :!:


----------



## moblee

Newly wed's :wink: :lol:


----------



## newbob

good game !!!!!

I'm the best. see you in morning


----------



## moblee

8O Whoa... Who was that ?

Welcome newbob,what you done with oldbob :twisted: :lol:


----------



## newbob

WINNER !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

> WINNER !!!!!!!!!!!


Well done newbob, what have you won :?: :?: :?:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

We, the unbeatables, will not be beaten :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia

 Congatulation to the Newlyweds by the way









Still in Darkest Hertfordshire??


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil,
Yep still here - met up with other son + girlfriend today - good to catch up.

What you been up to?


----------



## moblee

What you been up to?

What me & jan you mean ??  Well if you *really* need to know........... :lol:

Not much really New front door fitted today & bought a Ladder mainly so I can wash the roof of the mh & that's about it .....Nosey :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You country folk know how to live :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All together now.......oooooh arghhhhhh :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aye up you can borrow me ladder to clean out your pidgeon loft if you want chris :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Aye up me owd butty can you hold me wippet while I get me cloth cap from down pit bonk 8O


----------



## moblee

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Good to hear from you Chris,I think :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

When I moved here about 30 years ago I couldn't understand about half of the conversation.........still can't but now I don't listen :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

In the name of love before you break my heart :lol: :lol:

Moblee bored now,Moblee ANGRY :!:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

For goodness sake Phil, what you want!!!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

YOU BABY :!:  8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Take me ... I'm yours 8)


----------



## moblee

Where are you now Trica south of caerdydd ?


----------



## tokkalosh

I am in Cardiff now, at my mate's house. Arrived here last night, lots to catch up on over a glass of wine ... or two :wink: 

Today we went over to my static to check it over and turn on the water - there is one leak in the outside pipework (a broken fitting) so have now got the part to mend that tomorrow. Staying at Chris's again tonight to share another bottle of wine.


----------



## moblee

Good for you tricia :drinking: 

Hope you get your pipework sorted  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Pipework a simple task - I hope!

You all had a good weekend?


----------



## moblee

Good weekend had by all I think  

Newbury,shepton,p'boro so many nice rallies so little money   

Still i'm young, healthy & Handsome :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

4545 8O :?:


----------



## tokkalosh

Back at the static now  

One leak mended led to another ... then another ... then another ... then a pooped tap washer. All sorted now with the help of the site guys  

So, it's all go again, just the Motorhome to clean out and repack ready for the Welsh show at Chepstow this coming weekend  

It's all go


----------



## moblee

You do lead a hectic life,don't over do it.....You'r'e not as young as you once were :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Name one (live) person that is :lol: Just passing


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris,
Hope your passing is only temporary  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Passing what? Water :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

He didn't stop long did he, hope he's not working too hard :roll:  

When you starting your job - or have I missed something :?:


----------



## moblee

I'm STILL waiting to start,I was offered a job (My eldest daughter) works there I think she badgered them for me,but I'm getting to feel there never was a *Real* vacancy.


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, shame if that is what happened.

Did I tell you I got a puncture an hour and a half after I got back into the UK :roll:


----------



## moblee

No you didn't tell me about your puncture do you have breakdown cover ?

Jobwise it's very bad *Everybody* is putting the squeeze on & me & Jan often have discussions about it :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hope the job situation is sorted very soon for you then Phil.

Yes, luckily I have Safeguard breakdown cover that is actually the AA. Just leaving the M20 for the M25 when it happened, awful noise but nothing noticeable in driving - rear offside. £65 for a new tyre. :roll: 

All those miles driving through Spain and France, I'm glad it happened in UK.


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all - it's been a cold day here in South Wales.


----------



## moblee

8O What a strange looking thing.....Not you Tricia The forum :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, it's all different 8)


----------



## moblee

Not as good 8O, but At least I can still talk to my Friends.


----------



## tokkalosh

I expect we will soon have forgotten what it used to be like


----------



## moblee

Hmm  

I applied for another Job today so That's two on the go :? I feel dizzy :lol: 

When are you leaving for Chepstow ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Keep trying Phil, you'll get there  

Hope to leave for Chepstow about mid-day tomorrow, we'll see how things go.


----------



## moblee

Will you be online sweetie ?


Plus I've just stopped watching this thread as my mailbox was filling up with new post messages :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

I will try and get online, depends on the signal.
Have a good weekend all of you.


----------



## moblee

Have a nice time in Chepstow Tricia  

Where's chris ? Comeback mate we still love you :argue: :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Here I am, what happened to watched topics? can't find s.d all now, moan moan moan, just finished a long shift and feeling a bit............... tired,
Talk to you tomorrow, if I can find you :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

OK, just found watched topics :roll: if it ain't broke why mess it around?


----------



## moblee

Hello mate,(you go & have a rest.)
As for watched topic I've switched mine off as since the change it was filling up my mail inbox with "new message received" :roll:.


----------



## chrisjrv

I always thought "THE CHANGE" was a woman thing :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O If you DON'T MIND I was a woman :!: :!: 
I felt *Trapped* but these male hormone tablets I'm on are great & I now get a 5 0/clock shadow every other day :!:


----------



## moblee

Got ya


----------



## moblee

No ones talking


----------



## chrisjrv

Aaah, Poor Phillikins :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:binky: :binky:

8O stickey :hello2:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey its the English rose amongst the Welsh daffodils :love10: 

How are you ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Fine thanks Phil, still at the show although it has finished now.
Woke up to frozen gas this morning :roll:


----------



## moblee

Frozen gas 8O Butane ?

Jan doesn't like the smell of propane :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gas can be a bit smelly eh :roll:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

:fart:  

Chepstow any good ? Was it the first one ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Show was a first yes. Quite small but seemed well supported and the traders seemed very pleased with the turnout/takings.

Now, where to next I'm asking myself


----------



## moblee

Shepton,Newbury, peterborough's big but along way for you.


----------



## tokkalosh

Have to start deliberating when I get home tomorrow.

Just trying to boil the kettle but the gas is too cold again :roll: now where's me blow torch to warm the bottle up 8O


----------



## moblee

Blow torch 8O 

I know you know this -

(Propane is better suited to use in cooler temperatures;
Butane if not high purity will freeze around the -10
Propane will freeze around -45°)

It can't be that cold surely have you no flame at all,if it is really cold the Butane will lose its pressure,no heat either I suppose :evil:


----------



## moblee

Blow torch 8O 

I know you know this -

(Propane is better suited to use in cooler temperatures;
Butane if not high purity will freeze around the -10
Propane will freeze around -45°)

It can't be that cold surely have you no flame at all,if it is really cold the Butane will lose its pressure,no heat either I suppose :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Mine must be very low purity then 8O 
Yes, I know I should have propane really - considering having Gaslow fitted, cheaper and no freezing. The 7kg bottle I bought on the way here cost almost £20, that's ridiculous, thought £22 for my 19kg propane at the static was dear!!


----------



## moblee

We use either I think motorhomes are set up to use either with the right regulator.
Perhaps chris might know.

And your right gas bottles are too dear.


----------



## tokkalosh

I am going to sign off now Phil - hope to get online tomorrow so catch you then.
Say Hi to Jan from me please.

Goodnight zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## moblee

Goodnight xx


----------



## chrisjrv

Hellooooooo :roll: 
The only gas Sue objects to is methane :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As far as I know you can use propane or butane as long as you change the regulator/bottle connection, propane , as you say still works when it's cold and is supposed to give out more heat???
Just had eye drops in for diabetes test so a bit bleary eyed at the mo. Installed IE8 after computor nagged me to, cleared out temporary files this morning and it wiped out all my passwords, 8 requires you to save any you want even though you have ticked the box not to delete them......IS IT ME.......add that to the super new facts page where you can't find anything and you could say I was having a blond moment...if I had hair,
Going to lie down in a dark room now :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

You have a lie down chris :sleepy1: 

You sound like your Border line diabetic Chris,the reason I say it is, I was thumb pricked etc once not diabetic but close.

You look after yourself mate.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I was diagnosed type 2 a couple of years ago, no big deal, take pills morning and night and TRY to eat sensibly :roll: just been over to get a couple of new wiper blades for the car, tried halfords, 3/4 inch to short and don't fit, clown in shop wanted to take my old ones to bits and fit the clips on the new ones which were to short!!! what can I say, went to Honda £25 for the pair which they fitted and they did the window switch mod while I was there, and they gave me a coffee. Pity motorhome dealers ain't that good :roll: Time for tea and pill the cat
Chris


----------



## moblee

Ooh ....Halfords w*nkers  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening all :wink: 

Gotta change to Propane, just need a new connector, as far as I know the regulator (mine is fitted onto the cupboard) is ok for either.

Considering Gaslow but also considering a change of vehicle, downsize a bit


----------



## moblee

Hello

Connectors should be anything up to a fiver.
A panel van conversion would be good.


----------



## moblee

I'm not taking over but I've got a big one..................Nose that is :lol: 
something like this ?


----------



## chrisjrv

Smaller than a Clubman?????? :lol: :lol: a clublet perhaps,
sorry   
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

That's a good name - clublet - like it :wink:  

Yes Phil, panel van conversion (Wildax are very good) or a VW campervan - must have toilet room not pull out of the cupboard jobbie though!


----------



## moblee

Not a bucket & chuck it ottytrain5:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
My Autosleeper Symbol ticks the boxes, the old ones are better quality than the new ones though, they have shelves in the cupboards which were deleted on the newer ones, they also do one similar on the Transit (I think they called it the Legend) the body is not wide enough to let you sleep across it but it's more comfortable as the floor is all on one level and your feet don't dangle in mid air when you sit in the passenger seat, also the older Transit was a better vehicle than the Peugeot. All the new Van conversions are big money, Autosleeper, Bilbo's build on the VW and are good, the new Romahomes are good but are not van conversions, best of luck with your search, the bottom line is that the van will only be as good as the dealer you buy it from :roll: 
Chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi again,
The Transit I'm thinking of is an Autosleeper Duetto not the Legend,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Good recommendation's there chris....Sure you don't work for Brownhills at Newark :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Been looking at various sites on internet, nothing for me so far  

Gotta keep searching, searching .......

See you at Shepton Phil :wink:


----------



## moblee

> See you at Shepton Phil


Yeah hopefully I've never been have you ?


----------



## chrisjrv

WORK FOR BROWNHILLS.....PLEEEEEZE
Brownhills were OK until they were taken over (quietly) by a car dealership a number of years ago, it was all downhill after that as far as I can see :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

I would actually like a job at a Dealer myself valeting or Handovers or something, nearest one to me is Wellsbridge :roll: 

Ho hum


----------



## moblee

*Hmmmmfpfmmf* If there not talking to ME I'm not talking to them [-( =;

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros:


----------



## chrisjrv

Who's a grumpy Moblee then? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hello, you still talking to yourself then Phil :roll: 

Yes, I have been to Shepton Mallet before - good show - you booked yet :?:


----------



## moblee

No Have not booked yet :!: 

Wotcha chris


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello you two, as you're both offline at the moment I'm talking to myself.......again :roll:


----------



## moblee

> I'm talking to myself.......again


Well its better than playing with yourself :jerk: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've not been feeling myself lately :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> I've not been feeling myself lately :lol: :lol:


My missus has a Headache :violent1: So I might be feeling a little queer later


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh all right,
Seven dwarves in the bath feeling happy, happy got out so they all felt grumpy :roll:


----------



## moblee

How rude :!:  

As you're talking about seven dwarves
What's Snow whites favourite drink ?.........7up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Can't do any more dwarf jokes as we're about to become visible.
Long shifts coming up Sat and Sun then day off Monday  
nite nite


----------



## tokkalosh

While you two are idling away the time on here I have been busy searching for my next vehicle :roll: 
Takes a long time with my slow connection  
Found three on eBay, classified ads from small dealers, the three of which are spread across the country  
Also, two of them are red ..... I have always had an aversion to red vehicles, but ....
Will study the details now ..

Play on boys  :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I have always had an aversion to red vehicles


Don't do it then :!: You'll regret it...
Take your time Tricia there are Hundreds of vans out there :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil, you are right of course :roll:


----------



## moblee

> you are right of course


*Always* :lol: It's the 30th of July connection :!: 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Can I forget that one this year please, mine's a large number and a bit scary 8O :lol: 

Off to take Misty for a walk around the nearby lake - catch you later


----------



## moblee

Let me give you one 8O ............................Example that is :lol:

http://www.motorhometradingcompany.co.uk/listman/listings/l0052.html


----------



## tokkalosh

VW please 8)


----------



## moblee

Ooh Don't make it too easy will you :!: 


Misty lakes :?: You got FOG or something :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: No fog Phil, gorgeous sunshine 

Here's one I like, gives you an idea what I want http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320491195631&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## moblee

I've had a good "cyber" look at it,it looks good,the only thing i'll say 
is that it's done 51,000 miles (But) then again thats nothing for a Diesel.

The value of your clubman would easily cover it.


----------



## tokkalosh

I hope for something with lower mileage and the best case scenario, money wise, would of course be a swap ... now just to find the vehicle - roll on Shepton Mallet


----------



## moblee

> roll on Shepton Mallet


Yes should be a good choice there.

Is it close to any shops ? Hatton's good but a bit isolated.


----------



## tokkalosh

Obviously close to Shepton Mallet itself, I expect there are buses outside site if you didn't want to move Motorhome. 
Have a word with LadyJ, she will know all details.
Have you booked it yet??


----------



## moblee

Good morning Tricia 

We have not booked yet *Moblee* likes p'boro,Janet wants to go to Shepton :roll: Can't afford both


----------



## tokkalosh

Well, you know who is boss don't you .... you'll have to concede  :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

I'd like to go to both......I've calculated I'd need £80 of Diesel to Shepton (Round trip) on about £5 a Gallon.............P'boro £20 max :!: 

I'm not a tight ottytrain2: Just don't seem to have any spare anymore


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, I can see your point, that makes Shepton an expensive weekend


----------



## moblee

Yes expensive 

My daughter also informed me that although I got a job at Tesco's as a Driver..They have *now* got rid of one of their van's meaning they need *one* less driver :!: 
Guess who that will be :roll: :evil:


----------



## tokkalosh

Sacked before you start, your reputation precedes you  

Sorry Phil, not good news, their loss - keep at it.


----------



## moblee

I will keep trying 
Hope you're having better luck.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Not been on for a while, things a bit busy at the moment :roll: sorry to hear Tesco seem to be messing you about, daft question but have you contacted them for clarification? Keep looking anyway (both of you)
Regards,
Chris

PS Just looked on the NHS website and they are looking for courier drivers at Peterboriugh and there semms to be a load of vacancies in the Cambridge area...Worth you looking and once you have done your CV and registered applying for jobs is a doddle


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, wondered where you had got to :roll: Don't work too hard  

There you go Phil, NHS for you :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Just looked on the NHS website


 8O I looked on there myself today I saw the courier jobs at p'boro a bit far,I've heard a whisper that there's a job at my local hospital try to get more details tomorrow.


----------



## tokkalosh

Good luck with that Phil  

Catch you tomorrow, off to walk Misty then to dreamland  

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nite Nite to you both, in at 6am :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Good luck with that Phil
> 
> then to dreamland
> 
> Goodnight


 then to dreamland where moblee's waiting.

P.s I love you Moblee :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight chris.... 6 am start at least you've got a Job (Old timer) :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

A care assistant for the Mentally ill :roll: I don't think that's much good to me :roll: Keep looking


----------



## tokkalosh

Search not going well then Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Search not going well then Phil :lol:


No, not really trying hard enough either :roll:

When you get knocked back or ignored whether its 3 times or *60* you get to fear rejection.

There isn't much choice in Cambridge either :!: 
Where's me Valium :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Knocked back .... ignored .... rejected .............. a normal day at home then 8O :lol: 


Don't get downhearted


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
Believe it or not I don't really go in for self pity,I'm more concerned on the effect it's having on jan,the kids & our motorhoming.


Still Moblee's top :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

That's the spirit Phil   

You gotta keep searching, searching,
Find a place to work,
Searching, searching,
Ain't got time to shirk,
Gotta get yeself off ye bun
Cos Motorhoming's fun!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

If Wit was sh*t you'd be constipated :twisted: :lol:

Only Joking, at least you care,I think


----------



## tokkalosh

You liked it then 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Taffy was a Welshman, Taffy was a thief
Taffy came to our house a stole a leg of Beef :!: :lol: 


(I know you're from Coventry) but if I don't speak to you this post would be a bit one-sided. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't want me talking to myself -- I might get back on me horse and take to the streets again ................ and it's a bit cold for that!


----------



## moblee

Lucky horse  

We had a lovely warm spring day here in Cambridge.


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Lucky horse


Ah, gotcha, you obviously don't know what I was getting at ... horse - streets of Coventry .......... Lady Godiva :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Ah, gotcha, you obviously don't know what I was getting at ... horse - streets of Coventry .......... Lady Godiva


Of course I knew :!: Do you fink I'm fick :twisted:


----------



## tokkalosh

NO, I don't think you are thick but I did expect a better response, something vaguely rude at least 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello, it's my day off  have I missed anything :lol: think happy thoughts,
who's nicked the rest of the emoticons :roll: 
this post left my watched topics again, it's a conspiracy!!!!!!!!!!!
Curry nite tonite  
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

You lost your emotions Chris, painful!!

I now get to this post via the small 'your posts' link at the top, this topic hasn't disappeared on me, so far!

Enjoy the curry.


----------



## moblee

You can have a fishy on a little dishy, you can have a fishy when the boat comes in.


----------



## chrisjrv

Curry was 7 out of 10 :roll: Moblee has been watching early James Bolam on afternoon tele then :lol: 
Washed the van this afternoon, moss growing in the gutters apart from that ok, suppose I'll have to think about flogging it later in the year, wonder what a 9 year old petrol symbol is worth  
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

There's loads on ebay Chris, that would give you an idea of price.

Do you just not have time for travelling now?


----------



## moblee

> wonder what a 9 year old petrol symbol is worth


No idea chris.........You're not leaving us are you ??


----------



## chrisjrv

I would have to be dragged away from your scintillating conversation and wit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

NO need to be like that chris I'll report you to the Guv'nor :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've never met Mrs. Moblee 8O


----------



## moblee

> I've never met Mrs. Moblee


Wish I hadn't :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Ooooh you are brave :lol:


----------



## moblee

:big1: She doesn't scare me :? 

Day off today chris ? Looks a nice sunny day :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Yes, day off today  She who must be obeyed wants to go shopping but no sign of movement yet :roll: just went and filled up the van £64 8O but as it's going up faster than blue streak I thought I'd do it now. I see petrol is now dearer than diesel????
I think we're being screwed :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

Yes we are :!: swmbo wants to go to the rally at shepton mallet (Near bath) I've calculated the diesel cost at about £82 quid round trip 8O on top of that £30 0dd for the nights,£40 for food & drink,£50 to buy bits & bobs.
Just under £200 & we probably need another gas bottle :!: 

Don't sound much for you workers I suppose :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh I don't know, my van does about 23 mpg, not too bad going to Newarke for the Americana, but apart from the entrance , food and booze we have to shell out for the cats to go into a cattery as he has to have pills morning and night and it's not fair to ask our neighbour to ram them down him (he fights...the cat that is) it's a damned expensive four days but it's the highlight of the year, also the last time we'll go so....... :roll: 
ps yes I do know where Shepton Mallet is, I used to travel all over the country in a previous existence, glad I don't do it now but I miss the money  
Chris
ps Hello tokky sorry if I seem not to answer, my conversations are a bit disjointed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes mate its a expensive hobby,
When we first started I was in regular work bringing in £400 pw which is/was a good wage, long hours,Jan's wage as well :!: 
All different now.......I'm begining to think its not worth having a motorhome if you can't afford to use (I'm talking about me,not you)


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, you boys don't sound too happy today


----------



## moblee

Hello Lady Godiva :wink: 

No we're alright,we're just discussing options.
Where you been ? xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Been out most of the day with Misty and my mate - making the most of the sunshine.

It is quite an expensive hobby isn't it, this motorhoming  don't get downhearted though, tomorrow you may get a job  

You don't really need to know this I suppose but I noticed how expensive the gas is getting too, thought it was expensive here at the static - £23.50 for 19kg but it costs me at least £18.50 for the 7kg for the motorhome 8O 

How's Chester?


----------



## moblee

> How's Chester?


Don't know I've never been there :!: :lol:

His fine,...he's married now & moved out :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh Phil, you are a one!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Oh Phil, you are a one!!


 8O *Do you mind* not giving me *one* on a public forum !! 8)

How's misty ?


----------



## chrisjrv

nudge nudge wink wink :lol:


----------



## moblee

CHRIS :!: :hello2:

Still with us then :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad to see you popping in Chris.

Phil, Misty is doing great, can't imagine being without her now  

Hope you've both had a good day .... and of course anyone else who may read this :wink:


----------



## moblee

My eldest son Simon's 20 Birthday tomorrow,
Somethings make you realise that time fly's  


How are you 2 ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Happy Birthday to Simon tomorrow then - bet no party at home with 'the olds'?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

Yeah, He'll be here, presents have changed over the years though this year a Beard /designer stubble trimmer,case of beers plus other things.
Use to be Ninja turtles & Toy story


----------



## tokkalosh

Glad he'll be at home with you - hope he shares the beer around :wink: 

Going off now, talk 2moz.

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Oh Yeah :!: ,
No Animals were exploited in the production of this clip


----------



## tokkalosh

Can't watch youtube :roll: 

You having a good day?


----------



## moblee

> Can't watch youtube


 Why painful memories :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good day? Yes & you ??
(They are all playing on the wii at the moment)


----------



## moblee

:wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

How's the party going Phil 8)


----------



## moblee

It's been good,Jan made a lovely cake.

Simon's girlfriend here as well so he's extra happy :roll: :lol: 

What are you doing at the moment ? Just you & misty?


----------



## tokkalosh

Just us two Phil.

Off to Bristol on Saturday for my Mum's 90th birthday party. All the family will be there so it will be a good day.

Raining heavy now, off to hairdressers shortly

You decided on Shepton yet??


----------



## moblee

Is misty good company ?
BLUE RINSE ? :twisted: :lol: 

I think Shepton's a no-no for us, you'll be alright there's 49 m/h's going.


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry, been a bit busy :roll: had to go shopping :roll: :roll: :roll: Blue rinse? you live dangerously Phil :lol: catch you later


----------



## moblee

Hi chris, bye chris


----------



## tokkalosh

No rinse, decided to see what my real colour is for a change  

Call again when you can't stop long Chris :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

HI TOCCY.......HI PHIL............SORRY CAN'T STOP :lol:


----------



## moblee

He was slower as a Stickey :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Bl..dy h.ll, 
the topic vanished from my watched list again and clicking on the e mail link says it doesn't exist
ITS A PLOT 8O :x :x :x


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris, look at the top of the page, to the left, just to the right of the Motorhome, there is a search forums box and below that a 'your topics' link. Try accessing it that way. Hope that helps.


----------



## chrisjrv

" That's the way to do it" :lol: :lol: 
Punch and Judy I think
Nite nite both


----------



## moblee

Goodnight christopher


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning, I know you're there :lol:


----------



## moblee

Chris  8) :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, sunshine 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

OOOOOH raining :roll: now going to work :roll: :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

tokkalosh said:


> Oooh, sunshine 8)


I spoke too soon


----------



## moblee

Rain,sun, That's Mother nature for you, give the Job to a women (Bound to be unpredictable) :twisted: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ha ha Phil, very funny :roll: 

Had a good day? Any jobs about?


----------



## moblee

YES,YES,NO 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

I do like a man who is brief and to the point  :lol:


----------



## moblee

> I do like a man who is brief and to the point


 :-# :lol:

Well I um,Is it Bedtime


----------



## moblee

Well,well nice & early,I bet you Two aren't up yet? 8)


----------



## moblee

> I do like a man who is brief and to the point


 8O Ooh Alright then "Get you're clothes off I'll be round in 10 minutes"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil, sorry didn't respond to your 'suggestions' :lol: 

Was in Bristol yesterday for my Mum's 90th birthday party. Great day, lots family there, including my two boys


----------



## moblee

> Hi Phil, sorry didn't respond to your 'suggestions',
> Was in Bristol yesterday for my Mum's 90th birthday party. Great day, lots family there, including my two boys


I forgot  I came round but you were out :twisted:

Glad you had a nice time with your family  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Got to be better than spending time with a Randy old pervert :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Got to be better than spending time with a Randy old pervert :wink: :lol: :lol:


ROFL


----------



## moblee

You've changed your Avatar,but why have you chose Ursula andress
coming out of the sea in "Dr no" :?: :?


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol: 
That was taken on Christmas day, in Calpe Phil. Just had to have a paddle


----------



## moblee

8O It's you is it :!: 
It's a lovely pic,have you still got a Album on here?


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes Phil, it's me :wink:  :lol: 

Have an albumn on here but it takes so long to upload anything on this connection. Will get around to it when I find a good connection and have some time :roll: 

Good weekend?


----------



## moblee

Where's my cyber friends ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Dog Training Class ..... now to bed. 

Catch you tomorrow  

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

8O Thanks for coming...I think :lol: 

Goodnight x


----------



## tokkalosh

A wet day, that's a change  :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not round here it isn't :roll: , not been on recently, long shifts and now manflu.....
Computor decided to erase all my saved passwords .....again, seems to be Explorer 8 which I was cajoled into upgrading to, wonder if I can get back to 7, no problems with that as I recall.
Looks like summer is over again for this year, never even got the barbie out (cue not doll) :lol: :lol: 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## moblee

Poor old fella  
Dodgy pc,long shifts & Manflu....

Put your feet up Chris.


----------



## bognormike

camnbridge losing, Phil. Oxford still 0-0


----------



## moblee

> camnbridge losing, Phil. Oxford still 0-0


 :angryfire: YORK,LUTON & Rushden ALL WINNING Though MIKE.

What's up with my caps lock tonight :twisted:


----------



## bognormike

no need to shout about it!!  :wink:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
My button keeps sticking.........Absolute minimum of a draw for Oxford!!!!


----------



## moblee

Oh dear :roll: :roll:


----------



## bognormike

yup, blown it :roll:  Playoff here we come (if we can manage to hang on long enough :roll: )


----------



## moblee

Have you been to the new Wembley mike ??

I've been twice


----------



## chrisjrv

Footie fans live in a world of their own :lol: I was nagged at the weekend into saying if I had to support a team who would it be, I went for Aston Villa as they were really good to us when I took the Cubs there a few years back, soooooooo... 7-1 I believe :roll: kiss of death I am,
Chris,

Apart from this regularly vanishing from my watched topics it no lomger emails me with new posts...ITS A PLOT I TELL YOU


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,Anyone who doesn't like football should be sectioned I.M.O :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol

Especially in your area..... Burton,forest,county,mansfield,derby,leicster etc,etc.

What tickles your fancy then???


----------



## tokkalosh

You are getting a bit personal there Phil


----------



## moblee

Hello Ursula  

How's your fancy??

I've been buying Easter eggs today 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

My fancy fine thanks 8) 

I delivered my Easter Eggs last weekend .... none left for me


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia & chris  

I booked & paid for the p'boro show today Yipee :lol: 

No Easter eggs for Tricia  Do you like chocolate tricia ??


----------



## tokkalosh

Me .... chocolate ... yum yum ... chocaholic


----------



## moblee

Aah you poor thing :!: 
I've bought loads of eggs for the children from Asda £1 pound each good quality named brands not the little one's :!: 

France may be beckoning next week while you're at Shepton


----------



## tokkalosh

I best get to Asda and buy me some then 8) 

Oooh, France, now that is better than a motorhome show, the kids will love it. Hope the weather improves.


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia....Problem is chester does not have a passport & the kids are saying they don't want to go without him :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Destination UK then 

Are you going to get Chester a Passport - 6 months though


----------



## moblee

We will get him a passport eventually.

The weather is not very inspiring :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Rain easing up now and I can see some blue sky - fingers crossed for a better afternoon :roll:


----------



## moblee

Well it did brighten up a bit in East Anglia. 8)


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> Well it did brighten up a bit in East Anglia. 8)


But then it went *Dark* about 7:30 & stayed like that for about 11 hours :!: :?


----------



## chrisjrv

Now suffering my second dose of manflu this week, pity Norton doesn't protect against this virus :lol:


----------



## moblee

Manflu Again :!: you poor *old* thing :lol:

In contrast, I've been eating Easter eggs already :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've been on the easter bunnies :lol:


----------



## moblee

Been on the crack  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: AWFULLY QUIET Ssssh :binky: :binky:


----------



## chrisjrv

Been to work but still considering your last crack :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris.....Been to work on a B/Holiday


----------



## tokkalosh

Home again now.
Been to Saundersfoot over Easter, met up with friends and family, walked on the beach and had a great time.

Goodnight all


----------



## moblee

Good for you Tricia  

Goodnight :sleepy2: :sleepy1: :sleepy2: :sleepy1:


----------



## tokkalosh

How's the job hunting going Phil??


----------



## moblee

NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,,NO,NO,NO,NO,NO,NOT VERY WELL :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh dear, chin up, keep at it


----------



## moblee

I do Tricia,
Now & again I remember I should be looking (Normally when the bills come in)  

I'm happy at the mo & there's always the Lottery :roll:


----------



## moblee

We are Cambridge,We are Cambridge,We are Cambridge from the land,We are Cambridge,super Cambridge,We are Cambridge from the land.....United =D> United =D> United =D> United

8O :lol: 8O :lol: 8O :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh, I posted last night, just so you didn't feel neglected Phil, but the computer crashed before it got here  

Been searching the internet for my next vehicle, a couple of possibles but I will wait and see what is at Shepton. Off there tomorrow.


----------



## moblee

Yes I was bored :roll: 

Goodluck at shepton.


----------



## tokkalosh

...... the lawnmowers are out ...... people are out ...... the smiles are out ...... amazing what sunshine can do


----------



## moblee

Sun sun here it comes  

We're off to France later for 3/4 days


----------



## tokkalosh

Have a great trip Phil, hope the weather holds for you all 8)


----------



## moblee

And you sweetheart  

I hope you find what your Heart desires at Shepton (Motorhome wise)
I won't be there :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, my hearts desire ... thank you :wink:


----------



## moblee

8) Well ferries booked 1:05 am 
I want to go early & dozz around Dover castle, but if you go over Dartford crossing 10 pm onwards you don't have to pay & what with me being at tight A$*e :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Every penny saved is good Phil 8) 

Everything all loaded up ready to go?
Make sure no-one sneaks Chester in :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yes Tricia all loaded,watered,gassed & electrified.
You leaving for Shepton tomorrow ?

Have a good one


----------



## tokkalosh

Yes, off to Shepton in the morning


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Good job I popped in, you two going off gallivanting :roll: Just been out and bought a new telly I remember when that was easy :? not any more, in the end..........soddit I'll have that one. Now the honda's playing up........................I think, fuel guage stuck on full for a couple of days so on the way back from booking it in it starts to come down :roll: :roll: :roll: AAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHH
Have a nice weekend you two weather forecast is good,
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, good to see you, hope all's well, especially with the new TV :wink:


----------



## moblee

Hello chris,
Sorry about your probs,don't know why your fuel sender unit would stick like that.
Are you away at the weekend or are you working?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
well I did send a long waffling reply last night but it got lost in the wonders of broadband :roll: still at least with those two away I get to stay on top for a while :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Ssorry Chris, but my dongle connection is pretty good here - shame I cannot say the same about the show - nothing here that I want :roll: 

Lovely sunshine though


----------



## moblee

I'm back :!: :!: :!: 

BAD delays at Calais,8:40 pm sailing,so I nipped over to p&o office chatted up the girl & she let us go on the 6:25 pm ferry which when we got round to the lanes was cancelled due to technical difficulties,next ferry 7:55 pm never showed up !!! Finally with half of England waiting to cross we got on the original booking of 8:40 pm which was 40 minutes late :!: :roll: Bl**dy P&o.

Walked in my front door at 12:30am :evil: 

Still brilliant short break & Barrells of Red wine  

See ya later.


----------



## tokkalosh

Welcome home Phil & co.


----------



## moblee

Thanks Tricia

Was shepton a bit low key then ?



> nothing here that I want


I know I was in France :wink: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Personally I think you made the right choice by not going to Shepton Phil (sorry Jan). 
There were nowhere near as many Motorhomes for sale as I had hoped and there were two halls of exhibitors missing.
Still, it was good to meet up with MHF'ers again  

So what did you get up to in France, apart from loading up with wine :roll:


----------



## moblee

Football,walking,hill climbing,eating & drinking


----------



## moblee

Is there anybody there ? :drinking: :silly:


----------



## tokkalosh

I am here now, but not for long.
Had horrible day  
Went to Chiropractor yesterday for my Sciatica and have had a painful day today - slightly different feelings from before I went so hope that is a good sign - back there again Thursday, hoping that session takes some of the pain away.

Glad you were active in France, hope the kids enjoyed themselves.


----------



## moblee

8O 8O Ooo Dear, I've never had sciatica but jan has  
See you tomorrow Trish


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning.
Had an awful night  just waiting to see if I can get an appt with chiropractor today, can't take this much more.
This started at the end of January, thought it would go away by itself :roll: (Had it last August but not for long and nowhere near as bad) 
Doctor just said Ibuprofen and Paracetamol and would book me in for Physio (which I am still waiting for) Found a chiropractor myself but she has made it worse :!: Hope another session will improve it!

Anyway, enough of that.
Made a list of Motorhome traders going to Peterborough show and going to trawl the internet - if I can - and see if any of them have what I want - there is one just come on eBay but would like to get from a dealer then I won't have the hassle of selling mine privately.

Off I go then, start my trawl.

Have a good day, catch you later


----------



## moblee

I'm very sorry to hear that tricia,like i've said I haven't had it but i've seen Jan suffer terrible pain :!: .

I'm not a Doctor so I should not prescribe but Co-codamol tablets are probably stronger & over the counter.

Are you coming to Peterborough ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks for listening to my rant Phil :roll:  
I got Co-codamol tablets today, great minds ...... they seem to have helped. Our bodies can be a nuisance can't they


----------



## moblee

No problem Tricia.
I bet Misty's oblivious to it ?

There was a topical cream Jan had I THINK it was called Movalat or something like that :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Misty does seem to know there is something going on, probably because of my 'whimpering'  :lol: 

Will ask about the cream - using cold compresses at moment .. brrrr  

Don't know about Peterborough, checked about 15 of the exhibitors websites so far, only found a red one that is also on ebay.

Off for walkies now, then get settled down for the night.

Talk soon.
Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Alright Tricia

Jan also said Ibruprofen cream/gel rubbed in worked well for her...If I was nearer I'd rub it in for you


----------



## moblee

Where's Chris ? Hope you've not been bullying him while i was away :x :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Phil, I will go and get some more 'supplies' tomorrow  

Chris did pop on over the weekend but haven't seen him since, hope he isn't working too hard  

Talking of work ........ any news for you


----------



## moblee

> Talking of work ........ any news for you


No not really but I am looking 

Poor *old* chris :twisted: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Blimey Phil, what you doing up so late


----------



## moblee

Couldn't get to sleep :roll:....What about you did you get a better night ?


----------



## moblee

Food shopping this morning :roll: Sometimes I don't mind, othertimes (Like today) :!: :cussing: :cussing:


----------



## tokkalosh

Supermarkets not my favourite place!

Not too bad a night but today I could barely walk when I took Misty out  Not too bad on the flat but there are inclines everywhere here :roll: 

My mate coming to pick me up soon and take me to get a Tens machine and some other things, see if they help - fingers crossed.


----------



## moblee

I'll come & give you a Hot oil massage


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh, yes pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 8)


----------



## moblee

You're soooo Bl**dy far away :!:  

Any improvement ??


----------



## moblee

:f: :i: :v: :e:


----------



## tokkalosh

There will be no 'quick fix' for me unfortunately but I have used the Tens machine and am pleased with the way it works. Also bought some Ibuleve Gel.
If I am lucky, there will be some improvement over the coming week - being positive  

Shopping all done I hope, what plans for the weekend :?:


----------



## moblee

No plans for this weekend,other than might start Deep charging Swifty ready for p'boro :roll: How exciting is that :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

IS IT 8O


----------



## moblee

11,000


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
One very tired christopher bear (work nickname, also rude bear, smelly bear, hairy bear etc) to many hours, but now!!!!!!!we get overtime :roll: oh joy, can I have undertime please and have a day off.
Got THREE days off now, doing nuffink tomorrow (I hope) out for lunch on Sunday, strong possibility of excess booze, visit outlaws on monday, oh this mad social whirl :lol: Sorry to here about your sciatica? (spelling looks iffy) try an alcohol rub, you can always drink it, I've used the ibuleve gel, there are two strengths, worked for me on tendonitus......11000 what? going to bed soon, been up at 4.30 three mornings on the trot, gotta go, cats used the box poooooooooooooh


----------



## moblee

Hello chris

You sound knackered mate...Do you want to do Job share :lol: 

11,000 posts on this wonderful post.
Enjoy your 3 days  & chill out :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, good to hear from you. As I thought, you have been working too hard :roll: 
Glad you have three days off though - enjoy  

Yep, got the 'maximum strength' gel, glad it worked for you.

11000 I think may be the number of posts on this topic :roll: you know what Phil's like for keeping count of things :roll: 

Just noticed we are up to 1100 pages


----------



## tokkalosh

cor Phil, you slipped in between Chris and I 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O


> you know what Phil's like for keeping count of things


I'll be keeping count of how many times I'll be smacking your *B..u..t..t..o..c..k..s* in a minute :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> cor Phil, you slipped in between Chris and I


  Well two's company,Three's a crowd.

One very tired christopher bear (work nickname, also rude bear, smelly bear, hairy bear etc

Plus I'm too old to share my bed with a Bear :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You are a naughty boy Phil ....... but I do like you  :lol:


----------



## moblee

xxxxxx :lol: 

I'm on the Red wine from France.....Tonight


----------



## moblee

Good morning to you both


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening Phil.

Been out enjoying the sunshine - walked around Cardiff Bay, gorgeous weather


----------



## moblee

> walked around Cardiff Bay


Hello tricia.....That sounds like a long way :!: (with your sciatica I mean)

I bet you'll be stiffer than me Tonight  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Gotta keep going .. trying to walk it away .. but you are right .. had a stiff night  :lol: 

Goodnight :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Tricia x


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all  

Hope you have had a good day


----------



## moblee

Evening Tricia

Not too bad.....Whizzed by actually :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Whizzaddo - what did you do :?:


----------



## moblee

Nothing A bit of shopping again :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good evening all, as planned did s..all on saturday, went out for lunch on sunday and was a little ....drunk (imported white rum at 65%) only me drinking it with the odd lager for thirst and so.....today I've done s.. all again. put the trailer in the free adds and then wanted to put the jet wash in but they wanted £5 as only one add is free :roll: live and learn, it's now on "fun" who don't limit your free adds as well as not charging for membership  are you two by any chance on there as well? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
catch you later,
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Chris, glad to hear you had a relaxing and squiffy weekend :lol: 

Having a clearout then Chris?! Have you tried Ad Trader for your items, it seems to be a popular place and the number of ads is not limited.


----------



## moblee

Hello you Two  

Heard some sad news today regarding a Friend of ours
So I'm not my usual chirpy self.

Take care !


----------



## tokkalosh

Sorry to hear about your friend Phil.

Take care both, chat when you're chirpy :wink:


----------



## moblee

I put a post on health & fitness on here if you're wondering what I'm on about Tricia


----------



## moblee

Hi

Trying to stay positive  Things seem a bit pointless at the moment though :roll: 

P'boro show on Friday we've got to try & enjoy ourselves...After all theres nothing we can do :!: 

Hope you two are well


----------



## moblee

I'm still talking people


----------



## tokkalosh

Still talking to yourself I see Phil :lol: 

I've been searching the internet for my next VW, including all the traders that will be at Peterborough Show, no success so far  

Lovely day again, you been sunbathing?!?!


----------



## moblee

Hi  

No not sunbathing.....Shopping,changed a wheel on the motorhome for the spare & washed the Motorhome !

Off to p'boro about midday tomorrow :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Busy, busy  

I am having trouble sitting in one place for long at the moment so everything is taking even longer than normal on here :roll: 

Off to take Misty for a walk now, if I don't catch you before you leave, have a great time at the Show this weekend


----------



## moblee

No real improvement for you then Tricia ?

I'll be around till about 11am tomorrow xx


----------



## tokkalosh

Nope, no improvement. Waiting to see back specialist now. Chiro did not help, made it worse if anything! Still hoping it will 'just go' :roll: 

Have a good weekend all of you, hope the sun keeps shining for you.  
Let me know if you see a VW camper with side seats and fitted toilet


----------



## moblee

I missed you post Tricia....I did see some vw based high tops www. Elite-campers .com Good show,Good weather by the way


----------



## moblee

www.elitecamperconversions.co.uk I think this link will work.

Good morning  .


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi and good evening to you both, just spent my rest day shopping :roll: oh joy, have booked for Americana and Wolverstock, what a mad social whirl :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi Phil and Chris,

This is the third time I have tried to post a message :roll: I keep losing connection :evil: makes a change from crashing I suppose :roll: 

Thanks for the link Phil, unfortunately Elite conversions do not put in a fixed loo, something I am particular about  good of you to think of me while you were off enjoying yourself  

Oh well Chris, makes a change from work :? :lol:


----------



## moblee

No worries Tricia.

Hello chris.....Where you been ?? :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Think I need to get my dongle updated, or something :roll: 
Had real problems last night keeping connected :roll: 

So Phil, what did you do all weekend at the show??


----------



## moblee

> So Phil, what did you do all weekend at the show


In & out of Hymers,euramobil's,lunar roadstars are you lost now Tricia ?
Longish dog walks & Drinking


----------



## tokkalosh

Anything take your fancy then - Motorhome-wise I mean


----------



## moblee

*U*
Yes the Euramobil & the Lunar roadstar 800 the most the lunar's too big for our driveway though 

Did you do anything at the Weekend & how's your pain ??


----------



## tokkalosh

Are you seriously considering changing then or just dreaming  

Thought I would have a relaxing weekend so didn't do much and spent my time in more pain than usual!! Better off if I push myself to do things so that is what I am doing now. Have to be positive  

How is Chester getting on, will he socialise now?


----------



## moblee

Dreaming *I* need to get a proper job really to acheive our dream 

Chester's nature is Jittery we haven't helped  He seems slightly better with dogs his own size,but scared stiff off minature dogs :!: :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Dreaming *I* need to get a proper job really to acheive our dream


Do you look for jobs online Phil or visit Job Centre or how? I'd keep my fingers crossed for you on the job front but wouldn't be able to type then :roll: :lol:



moblee said:


> Chester's nature is Jittery we haven't helped


What on earth do you do to him :?


----------



## moblee

Local paper & Jobcentre plus online.



> What on earth do you do to him


We thrash him with barbed wire if he goe's near another dog :twisted: :lol:

We haven't bothered to socialise him in a class,but he goes out everyday & see's other dogs usually complete ignores them.

We have friends with dogs I wonder if we found the friendliest dog for him to run & play with whether this would overcome his Fear/reluctance.


----------



## tokkalosh

Wide open spaces - dogs off lead. Best way to see if they will socialise IMHO.

Misty and I went down the beach today, 2 Collies turned up and they had a fantastic time running all along the sandbank and in and out of the sea.


----------



## moblee

> 2 Collies turned up


Any cabbages or carrots ? :lol: :lol:

I let him off the lead all the time Tricia one thing he is good at is recall.


----------



## tokkalosh

Just lots of seaweed :roll: :lol: 

Good recall is good 8) 

Everyone alright at school?


----------



## tokkalosh

Just lots of seaweed :roll: :lol: 

Good recall is good 8) 

Everyone alright at school?


----------



## moblee

> Everyone alright at school?


Yes as far as I know,they seem happy.

Our next rally is at Hamble,southampton ever been ? I think it's right near The solent.


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooo :tongue:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Helloooooooo :tongue:


Put it away Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

The Hamble rally sounds good - haven't been to it as I am always in Saundersfoot that weekend for the annual Coppet Week racing. Was supposed to be helping out again this year but I have cried off because of my Sciatica  

Dare not commit to anything as yet. Got to go to See the Doc tomorrow, apparently he has 'something planned for me' :? Hope it gets rid of the pain


----------



## moblee

> apparently he has 'something planned for me'


So have I  8O :lol:

Coppet week racing ? Rowing boats ? :?


----------



## tokkalosh

Row, row, row your boat, gently down the stream,
Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, life is but a dream :roll: :lol: 

Your plans ...... best not go there :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> Your plans ...... best not go there


----------



## tokkalosh

Aaah, poor Phil  


I'm off now, take care, give Jan a hug from me ... and yourself of course :wink:


----------



## moblee

> Jan


 ????????

Goodnight Tricia


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning Phil.
Just having a Tens machine session then off to doctor at 12.20, see what he has in store for me - hope I am not disappointed!


----------



## moblee

Afternoon Tricia

Good luck at the Docs


----------



## tokkalosh

Nothing good at Docs, just some further medication to relax my leg nerves :roll: 

Had bad news this afternoon .... my Daughter-in-Law is recovering from an operation for stomach cancer  
Nothing I can do until she is a bit better and up to visitors  
She is having a time of it, smashed knee, Chrohns disease and now this, so bright and bubbly too :roll:


----------



## moblee

Bloody cancer :!: :!: (I'm not using asterix's)

Which Daughter-in-law ?
No there's nothing you can do...Let them know you care of course.


----------



## tokkalosh

Right on there Phil :evil: 

It's my eldest son's wife, the ones that got married September just gone. (The youngest is still single)


----------



## moblee

> It's my eldest son's wife


I thought they were both married :roll:

I'm getting old & forgetful


----------



## tokkalosh

No probs Phil.

The youngest has left Uni now, starts work with the National Audit Office in September. He does have a steady girlfriend but is not planning to settle down just yet, as far as I know!

What plans for the long weekend?


----------



## moblee

Well we had thought of going to France but finances dictate as usual  

I (might) wash the awning (canvas bit) we had it out at p'boro & it was filthy.


Yourself ??


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi to you both,
Sorry not been on for a while, very long shifts and now man flu :roll: booked americana and wolverstock, very little else at the mo,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

8O 8O 8O Hello chris :lol: 

Nice to hear from you.....Day off today mate??


----------



## moblee

Well my canvas is nice & clean now  =; :turn-l:

Is there any *Bugger* out there :!:


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris .......... and there he was -- gone :lol: 

Man flu :? what exactly is that then :roll: 

No big plans for this weekend  
Just been out for a walk with Misty and there is quite a cold wind on the top of the hill.


----------



## moblee

> Man flu :roll: what exactly is that then :roll:


Well being a bloke myself,I'd guess it's similar to Childbirth (Only worse) :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

moblee said:


> Well being a bloke myself, I'd guess it's similar to Childbirth (Only worse) :!: :lol: :lol:


What a load of softees :roll: :lol:

Glad your canvas is good and clean now Phil. My Motorhome could do with a good clean and polish, you up for it :?:


----------



## moblee

> you up for it


Always :twisted: :lol: :lol:

We've bought a satellite dish for the m/home can't get it to bloody work :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

You've got to aim it at a satellite Phil :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

> You've got to aim it at a satellite Phil


 :evil: HA Bloody HA Look I'm laughing :lol: :lol:

We've found some channels now...no swedish movies though


----------



## locovan

Phil just popped into say it was lovely meeting you at last at Peterborough :wink:


----------



## moblee

The pleasure was all mine mavis, nice to meet you as well :!:


----------



## locovan

Just off to Portsmouth to pick up the clubman we bought at Peterborough are you going to Newbury?


----------



## moblee

I saw your clubman unclenorm pointed it out to me  

We are not going to Newbury but we are hoping to make it to Hamble.


----------



## locovan

Oh great so see you at Hamble then.
The Queen Mary is coming in so that will be a sight and Uncle Norms Son and family will be coming home on her.


----------



## moblee

A big day all round then Mavis...Enjoy your clubman


----------



## tokkalosh

Oooh Mavis, you could have bought mine :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Hi Phil, I am on broadband at the moment, at my mates house. Gotta put some stuff on eBay so need the faster connection otherwise I will go insane :lol:


----------



## moblee

> otherwise I will go insane


Too late :!: :evil: :lol:

Say hello to your mate (Female I hope) 8O  :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris says Hello


----------



## moblee

*CHRIS* :!: :twisted: :lol:

How's caerdydd? :wink:


----------



## moblee

Tricia *Don't* do it you'll regret it in the morning 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evening Phil, you'll be pleased to hear I have not done anything I will regret in the morning :wink: :lol: 

Got most of my stuff on eBay and taught Chris how to sell on there too, it was soooo much quicker for me with the Broadband connection  

Caerdydd is good, went for a walk around the local park this afternoon as everywhere else would have been very busy, being a Bank Holiday.

Had a good day?


----------



## moblee

Good  
I'm glad you've got a mate pretty close to you.

I've had a pretty good day too been in the motorhome messing about with the new dish :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Have you got the dish working alright now then Phil, hope so for your sake  

Just walked Misty and off to bed now so Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Yes tricia the dish is working fine now 

goodnight :sleeping:


----------



## tokkalosh

Morning, another bright sunny day here in Vale of Glamorgan


----------



## moblee

Evening Tokka  

Today has just flown by :!: 
How's the sciatica ?


----------



## tokkalosh

Quote moblee _Today has just flown by_

You been spreading your wings today then Phil :lol:

Sciatica is more bearable now thanks, once I have got over the morning pains and loosened the muscles or whatever it is that tightens up overnight. Still a nuisance, very wary of doing anything that might make it worse again. Roll on hospital appointment - but I won't hold my breath :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O I'm glad it's calming down a little bit  


We don't hear from chris much nowadays ? :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh

Hi,
Poor Chris, work, work, work :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening

Have you voted Tricia ?
I have, I won't say for who though


----------



## tokkalosh

X marked the spot.
I always have the feeling I should put a tick in the box :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I predict NO change :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

HUNG!!


----------



## chrisjrv

THEY ALL SHOULD BE :lol: :lol: then we could start again.
Yes a day off today, she who must be obeyed has had me doing a couple of jobs in the garden :roll: rather be at work,
Catch you later,
Chris


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> HUNG!!


Like a Horse :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hello chris  Thought you'd gone off us :!:


----------



## moblee

8O HE HAS :!: :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

11,100 :thumbleft: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: 

I'm all alone


----------



## tokkalosh

Chris doesn't like gardening much then  :lol: 

Went to Bristol Caravan and Motorhome Show yesterday, nothing there for me  
Did see the layout I like but it was on a Peugeot and I could not bring myself to desert my love of VW 8)


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia 

Have you tried these they apparently source as well.

www.freewheelleisure.co.uk/


----------



## tokkalosh

Just checking them out now Phil, thank you.
Have added them to my long list of sellers too.

Having a good weekend?


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Having a good weekend?


Ok Weekend a bit boring nothing to do 8O :lol: :lol:

Deja vu


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

*LAST POSTER*?!! :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

YOU WISH :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> YOU WISH :lol: :lol:


Ooh I will go down in History as Last poster Chris :!: :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Only if I'm pushing up the daisies (that looks wrong :roll: )


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Only if I'm pushing up the daisies (that looks wrong :roll: )


That can be arranged :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Tricia has defected to last poster revived post :!: :?


----------



## moblee

11,111 :violent3: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm having a chat with myself now :!: :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

She has just been de-revived :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> She has just been de-revived :lol: :lol:


 8O "The lady's not for turning" :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Careful now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Chris, Chris Don't go :!: :!:

We must form a *coalition* :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

But I've got gas central heating :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> But I've got gas central heating :lol:


Gas central heating up north :!: 8O 8O 8O

Whatever next.....You'll be telling me you haven't got a pidgeon loft :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8) 8)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## chrisjrv

OK.... I haven't got a pigeon loft :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> OK.... I haven't got a pigeon loft :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Well it's nice to see *someone* on here even if they don't have a Pidgeon loft :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I only come on here to annoy you :lol: Just debugged the water tank on Geoffery and put a pipe back on the engine that falls off regularly :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Just debugged the water tank


We sterilized ours with *Milton* just the other week :!:

Your not annoying me by coming on here chris....I love you :!:  :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Is Milton the man with the big Knife that gives you a transistor radio afterwards 8O 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## chrisjrv

At one time men (in India) were rewarded with a transistor radio if they agreed to be sterilized :roll: :roll:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> At one time men (in India) were rewarded with a transistor radio if they agreed to be sterilized :roll: :roll:


Well I didn't know that 8O chrisJamilRanjaVargee :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

How did you find out my second name? :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> How did you find out my second name? :lol:


I thought it was Kerr :!: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
With a Chinese christian name :arrow: *Wan*  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: velly gwad :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ooo Mavis  

You got me & chris in mid flow banter  

I like him really :violent1: :lol:


----------



## locovan

I know sorry I butted in but you are funny sometimes carry on and I will close the door quietly


----------



## moblee

I've upset him now :!: :? :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Who?..............(yesterdays reply lost when broadband went down :roll: )


----------



## moblee

Hello chris  



My wife's gone to see our friend who's suffering with Cancer kinda put's things into perspective.


----------



## moblee

Well I've been offered the Tesco's delivery job again :!: :!: 

I nearly told them to shove it where the sun don't shine,but beggars can't be chooser's. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Been to Dentist this morning 8O needed a filling still all numb


----------



## chrisjrv

I see, two threads, same posts :roll:
Just poured down first Becks, didn't touch the sides :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> I see, two threads, same posts :roll:
> Just poured down first Becks, didn't touch the sides :lol:


 :twisted: :-# :-# :lol: :lol:

You do a lot of long hours chris :!:

And double posts because I want to put things on here but they might not get read anymore :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm still breathing :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> I'm still breathing :lol:


Good for you chris
How's Boston ??? :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

WOT??????? :? :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> WOT??????? :? :?: :?:


YES it is 26 c in Cambridge today :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

BOSTON?


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> BOSTON?


No need to SHOUT  :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

:x WELL EXPLAIN BOSTON TO ME THEN


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> :x WELL EXPLAIN BOSTON TO ME THEN


 :roll: You live in Burton (Someone has to) Boston is in Lincolnshire
I deliberately mixed the two up :!: :!: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## chrisjrv

DELIBERATELY? :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> DELIBERATELY? :lol:


YES  Deliberately ie (Meant to do) :twisted: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not a senior moment then? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

No chris  

What's going on with my posts :evil: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've just renewed my subs so you'll have to put up with me for another 12 months :lol: Do you go on the fun site?


----------



## moblee

Very Rarely 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

He said, looking over his shoulder :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

"Just the two of us we can make it if we try, just the two of us ...you & I."


----------



## moblee

"Just the one of us I can make it if I try" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:f: :i: :v: :e: :hello1:


----------



## moblee

:5: : : :


----------



## chrisjrv

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## moblee

I'm *Back* :!: :twisted:


----------



## moblee

*NO-ONE CARES*


----------



## Raine

**

He hehehehehehehehhehraineisback


----------



## moblee

*Re: *



Raine said:


> He hehehehehehehehhehraineisback


 8O :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

The raine in spaine falls mainly on the plaine 8O :lol: 

Where's chris ? :x


----------



## moblee

Come on old girl ,We can make it if we try....... 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

How do you mean exactly 8O 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hurrah It's *chris*


----------



## chrisjrv

And I'm back on top :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:flag56: :flag56: :flag56: :flag56: :flag56: :flag56: :flag56: :help: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

This obviously means something :? :roll: :?: :lol:


----------



## moblee

World cup Christopher


----------



## chrisjrv

BORING :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> BORING :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [-X :big14:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

MOBLEE


----------



## moblee

:dontknow: :sleepy1: :sleepy1: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sleepy2: :sign4:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning to our many posters :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hi chris

It's *Definitely* on its last legs :!: 

Still hope your well


----------



## chrisjrv

And me, 63 0n Friday :roll:


----------



## moblee

63 :!:

Congratulations on being the *oldest* person i've ever spoken to  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Thank you...................I think :lol:


----------



## moblee

Three lions on a shirt,Jules rimet still gleaming :!: 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

What a strange world you live in :roll: , nite nite :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight christopher


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning Philip :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening 

This is a scintillating post :?


----------



## moblee

Well I'm still here 8) :computer:


----------



## moblee

Last poster *Moblee* 8)


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no he isn't :lol:


----------



## moblee

Chris Dew drop inn :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm waiting for you to go off line :roll:


----------



## moblee

ccasion5:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll just sneak on while he's not here :lol:


----------



## moblee

Moblee's Top 8)

Whilst others are stuck in









:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening/Night


----------



## chrisjrv

Very good :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's the other poster :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I thought that was you :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

The odd couple 8)


----------



## moblee

I DON'T KNOW HOW LONG WE'LL KEEP THIS GOING.....with just the two of us :dontknow: :evil4: :roll:


----------



## bmb1uk

sorry folks it's meeeeeeeeeee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nearly  

What's the Avatar bmb1uk ?


----------



## chrisjrv

Don't tell him Pike :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Don't tell him Pike :lol:


The Germans are coming,The Germans are coming 8O

Come on England :!:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## moblee

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## dawnwynne

Just thought I'd pop in because you look so lonely Moblee.....you softie you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Dawn stop pushing the figures up---dam now have just done that to. :roll:


----------



## moblee

dawnwynne said:


> Just thought I'd pop in because you look so lonely Moblee.....you softie you! :lol: :lol:


 :twisted: Yes I'm just playing with myself nowadays  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Couple of days decorating this week :!: I'm worn out :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Cate

*luv*

really luv that giraffe...


----------



## moblee

*Re: luv*



Cate said:


> really luv that giraffe...


*Giraffe ??* :crazy: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

He means on the first post :roll:


----------



## Cate

*yep 1st post*

Being a newbie I started at page 1. Did not realise till now just how long this has been going on Lol.


----------



## moblee

Welcome Newbie


----------



## moblee

Wot no posts?


----------



## chrisjrv

Gerroff, it's my turn :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey Guv'ner :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Only 12 minutes on top :roll:


----------



## moblee

8O :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sneaking in while He's offline :lol:


----------



## moblee

*4 Hours 10 minutes* 8O


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you are here


----------



## moblee

Where :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not any more :wink:

Why does it say I'm off line? I 'm looking at it :roll:

It's now decided I'm on line :roll:


----------



## moblee

I don't know chris :? To me mine say's i'm online :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Mine said I wasn't, then I edited it and then it said I was...still what do you expect for a tenner :roll: wonder if I am now?

yup, there I am, you ain't so I'm talking to myself, off tomorrow a.m


----------



## moblee

The last poster is............................................*MOBLEE*


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh no it isn't :lol:


----------



## moblee

He's done it again :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

And again :lol:


----------



## moblee

:evil: Sneaky little hobbit,wants my precious :!: .


----------



## chrisjrv

Filthy hobbit you've got there, get back to the (lincoln)shires :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Filthy hobbit you've got there, get back to the (lincoln)shires :lol:


 :twisted: :twisted: I happen to live in the Capital city of Cambridgeshire :!: :!:

So go & wash your webbed feet :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry, tractors, carrots etc. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Anyway chris we're still keeping this post going  











Ya northern git :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Just got time to replace you before going to Wolverstock for the weekend  catch you on Monday :lol: 
Chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Talk to me !?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hello Tricia,
Just got back from Wolverstock, feeling a bit seedy due to catching my cold back from Sue and a few weekend excesses :roll: got to go and collect the cat from the cattery now, catch you later,
Chris,
ps where's Phil?


----------



## moblee

still problems with internet typing on phone :roll: 

I,ve Rung IPRovider about a Hundred times :evil: :evil: 

Soon back I hope :roll:


----------



## chrisjrv

NAME the internet provider Phil, tell them we can't stand the silence from Cambridge. Is it the two paper cups and a piece of string system in your area :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi I'm back :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:

It's SKY :!: I overlooked a payment in July  ..Payed them on the 28th it's took them *8 Days* to reinstate. :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Watt you larfin at :!: :evil:


----------



## chrisjrv

Sorry :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm back now to tease & torment :twisted: :!:


----------



## TonyF

Sorry - wrong thread............ OOOOPS!


----------



## chrisjrv

All are welcome :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah Senor Willy :lol:


----------



## pete_b

Me


----------



## moblee

Good try PB :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Amateurs :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Amateurs :roll: :lol:


Yeah & you're a old PRO :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

You were at it before me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Where's chris -({|= :dontknow:


----------



## chrisjrv

Bluddy wurkin mate :roll:


----------



## moblee

Oh work be thankful mate.

I'm off to France tonight for about seven days,so you'll be Top for awhile 8O :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'll jump on then :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bonjour :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

3.34 a.m :roll:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> 3.34 a.m :roll:


Yes mate I'd only been in half an hour couldn't leave you on top any longer :twisted:

I was parked next to a Brit on one of the Aires 8O You'll never guess where he come from ??
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Bloody Burton :!: :!: ...............So I gave him a slap & told him to pass it on :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## meavy

*Just a newbie, and it's me, weehee!*

And back from our first wild camp. No we've started, there's no stopping us.


----------



## moblee

*Re: Just a newbie, and it's me, weehee!*



meavy said:


> And back from our first wild camp. No we've started, there's no stopping us.


Good I'm glad you like it :!: 

Just a moblee,and it's me,weehee ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Oh get down you :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Tricia.....Although your probably gone now


----------



## chrisjrv

Come on down :lol:


----------



## daniel38

*Ho*

Ho I think i just take over
sory guy I'm the best now


----------



## moblee

Well done daniel :crazy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well done daniel :crazy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Im off to bed as Im whacked out after the Global.
What a weekend so much went on.
Night Night xxx


----------



## moblee

Night mavis ottytrain2: :love5: :sleepy1: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ooooh Still top 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-attachments-download-5802.html


----------



## moblee

I think it's time to put this old girl to bed and declare *Moblee* as the last poster :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Not until you rip the mouse from my cold lifeless fingers :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Bl**dy hell :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

I've been watching men in black......again :lol:


----------



## moblee

Black Leather more like :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Honor Blackman Fetish? :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Honor Blackman Fetish? :lol:


I was thinking more Freddie mercury :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

More likely Freddy Frinton :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O I've thanked you fed up with seeing you on 99


----------



## bmb1uk

Always save the best till last and thats me :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

He's got an autosleeper and lives somewhere reasonable :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> He's got an autosleeper and lives somewhere reasonable :lol:


Sheepshed 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I seem to remember Cambridge being mentioned recently in the news, good shopping centre? :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> I seem to remember Cambridge being mentioned recently in the news, good shopping centre? :lol:


I missed it Chris :?

The only thing that I'm interested in Cambridge is United & they couldn't Win a p*ss-up in a brewery :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
When I was in the Army my squadron was invited to Tiger Brewery, but they got the wrong date, so... Couldn't organise a p.ss up in a brewery was proved :roll: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

Have you seen my Welsh member ?? :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O IT'S LONELY ON HERE NOWADAYS :director:


----------



## chrisjrv

I'm still trying to work out welsh member :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O LIFE But not as we know it :!: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you're lurking :lol:


----------



## moblee

CHRIS !!


----------



## chrisjrv

But which one is the real you :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning *ALL* Entrants in this thread :roll: :lol:

:crazyeyes: :crazyeyes:


----------



## chrisjrv

Good morning from wet and miserable Burton upon Trent :roll:


----------



## moblee

It's me :!: 

Norman stanley fletcher 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flatout

*Have i won*

Have i won?

Do i get a medal?


----------



## moblee

*Re: Have i won*



Flatout said:


> Have i won?
> 
> Do i get a medal?


YES :!: You have won flatout :!:

Now if you could just send me a small cheque for £40 pounds to cover package & posting i will send you your Medal


----------



## chrisjrv

Derby, thats a little hamlet just up the road from me :lol: 
Chris


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Derby, thats a little hamlet just up the road from me :lol:
> Chris


We've got some of them just up the road from us 8O :lol: :lol: (In the Newsagents)


----------



## chrisjrv

You have newspapers? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> You have newspapers? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Of course what else do you think I wipe my ottytrain2: with??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

I don't think about it at all


----------



## chrisjrv

Now wash your hands :lol:


----------



## moblee

:crazyeyes: How are you today Christopher ??


----------



## chrisjrv

Just noticed you up there :lol:


----------



## moblee

Get down before you fall :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

OK :lol:


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## chrisjrv




----------



## moblee

:crazy:


----------



## chrisjrv

layingleapfrog: is this cheating? :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## chrisjrv

8O


----------



## chrisjrv

*one of those days*

Hi,
Just nearing the end of my week off :roll: various tasks completed, noticed dripping hot tap in downstairs loo........I'll fit a new washer... taps are looking manky......bought two new ones...unable to remove old taps, seized solid.....remove washbasin.......carefully chisel off old tap retaining nuts....some clown (probably me) has set taps in putty........carefully tap first one out.....carefully tap second one out............B..GGER... one cracked sink. At least we no longer have a dripping tap, now going out to fetch a curry   
Chris

PS one of those days you are frightened to go to the toilet in case :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

:lol:  

Oh dear Chris, sorry to hear that


----------



## moblee

Hello you Two


----------



## chrisjrv

nice to hear from you both :lol:


----------



## moblee

Gosh he's been up there 4 days now......Poor old bugger. :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oooooooooooh that's better :lol:


----------



## moblee

His up there *Again* 8O Get down Victor Meldrew :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

*I DON'T BELIEVE IT :lol: *


----------



## Zebuk

I would like to apply. 8)


----------



## moblee

Zebuk said:


> I would like to apply. 8)


You're in...........If you could just send me a cheque for £30 pounds :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

And I'll have a Southern Comfort :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> And I'll have a Southern Comfort :lol:


I'll give you that chris........If you come down to Cambridge

:boxing: Oops a Aggressive post 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Just send me the bottle, I'll let you have it back when I've finished :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'd better keep this old girl going


----------



## chrisjrv

"we are your friends" :roll:


----------



## moblee

"Calling occupants of Last member to post" :?


----------



## chrisjrv

Interplanetary most extrordinary craft :lol:


----------



## moblee

chrisjrv said:


> Interplanetary most extrordinary craft :lol:


Shut up you silly old Bugger  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ceeaygee

Well then, here's a change, it's me.


----------



## chrisjrv

I hope you are better mannered than HIM


----------



## moblee

=; :dontknow: :violent3: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ceeaygee

Did your cat just eat my bird?


----------



## moblee

ceeaygee said:


> Did your cat just eat my bird?


What  :roll:

As you're from Norfolk it must be a Turkey :!: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Here we are again,
Happy as can be,
All good friends and
Jolly good company


----------



## moblee

Here *I am* again
Happy as can be
On last to post
And it's Moblee

:twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bye old friend... It was good while it Lasted


----------



## tokkalosh

All alone are you ....... :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Ticklelosh :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

My feet are cold!!!!


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> My feet are cold!!!!


So are chester's :lol: Just comeback from a long walk in frosty grass :!:


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I seem to recall an Alsation? and a Dachshund walking in the snow and after the Alsation (that don't look right?) said it's feet were cold the Dachshund replied "don't tell me your troubles"
Chris


----------



## moblee

:lol: Hello stranger

How's your pussy ??  :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Pussy has cold feet as well :lol: Have now dumped Norton (they wanted £60) and installed Kaspersky (£18)
Van passed its MOT, no faults :wink: 
Insurance renewal came through  cheaper than last year???????, tt's £40 cheaper than the insurance on the Jazz, pay it quick :lol: 
got any snow,
Chris


----------



## moblee

Not a Flake.

How's it going ??


----------



## moblee

His not speaking


----------



## moblee

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros: :crazy: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

:greenjumpers: :m: : :b: :l: :e: :e: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Numero uno :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

=; :computer: :lol: 8O :?: [/b]


----------



## moblee

Hello old friend


----------



## tokkalosh

Don't you ever give up ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## moblee

Rarely :lol:


----------



## moblee

No chris still ?


----------



## moblee

Going


----------



## moblee

but not...


----------



## moblee

....Forgotten....  :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Oh all right, Merry Christmas, BAH HUMBUG :lol:


----------



## moblee

Stranger Alert :!: 8O 


Nice to hear from you chris


----------



## moblee

:big5: :tongue:


----------



## chrisjrv

Nostalgia isn't what it used to be :roll:

HAPPY NEW YEAR :lol: 
Work is getting me down :x


----------



## moblee

Oooh He's hear again the man with the child in his eyes- Kates bush 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Soon be valentines day :lol:


----------



## moblee

Then Easter xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last member :arrow: *moblee* 8)


----------



## tokkalosh

Get down you :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## moblee

TRICIA  

how's IKEA


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Sorry not been on for a while :roll: not been my normal happy self but hoping to get back to normal soon,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## moblee

No need to apologise chris


----------



## tokkalosh

Ok Phil, I am here to relieve you of your position, a month is way too long for you to have been hanging about :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Hope you are ok Chris.


----------



## moblee

Tricia 8O 
I thought I was safe on top :!: Then you come along & pull me off :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Time for a change in position again  :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah Me on Top :!: :lol:


----------



## Jiggles

Thought I'd stretch my legs for a while!
John


----------



## tokkalosh

Jiggle off  :lol:


----------



## Raine

*l)*

:roll: meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moblee

This is the Original...........Aldra,but it keeps skipping a page.


----------



## aldra

I think its me


----------



## aldra

What,s the limit on posts?
green as grass

or maybe not


----------



## Christine600

Wet as grass here...


----------



## moblee

Limit on posts :?: :?:

No Limits


----------



## chrisjrv

I see you're all still at it :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Running on two threads?????


----------



## moblee

chris :!:

I haven't been on here for a while & it's being over run by Ladies 8) x


----------



## aldra

Lucky you


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Lucky you


 8O Not me, I bat for the other side.


----------



## moblee

Mavis  

I think I've scared her


----------



## aldra

Ah moblee, cricket then :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I got two places to be today. 8)


----------



## aldra

At the same time? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lonely here today


----------



## moblee

Hello :bootyshake: :bootyshake: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

good to have company :lol:
even" bummers" 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

This is a weird thread - i often get this:



> No posts exist for this topic


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> good to have company :lol:
> even" bummers" 8O 8O


Even "bummers" 8O 8O :lol:

I hope your not implying anything aldra :!: 
I'll scratch your eyes out


----------



## aldra

Remember?Two little yellow bums???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> This is a weird thread - i often get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No posts exist for this topic
Click to expand...

Christine this will explain everything x

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...to-post-here-is-the-best-ever-mhf-member.html


----------



## aldra

not to me it doesn't :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No wonder I'm the last to post then. :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

No you're not


----------



## moblee

Nearly  


:crazy: :-({|=


----------



## Christine600

Last at last. :glasses7:


----------



## aldra

Noooooooyeeeee :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Pesky Women


----------



## aldra

Sorry Phil not any more :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm unable to watch the last post or last page on this thread:



> No posts exist for this topic


But that will not stop me from posting. :twisted:


----------



## aldra

well it isn't you Christine :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad it's not :?


----------



## aldra

looks like I'm last again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not any more! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think so


----------



## GEMMY

So now we've got two :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Woo hooo!


----------



## aldra

Hi there


----------



## GEMMY

Last poster get the " sad " medal


----------



## aldra

You're ok

no longer sad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Perhaps we should move these two threads to the 3-5 year old section of MHF . 8) The posters could always join tweeter and factbook, they'd be right at home, exercising their solitary brain cell. 8)


----------



## aldra

My "solitary" brain cell works exceedingly well

Gemmy how,s yours?

Let your hair down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Or choose another thread !!!!


----------



## GEMMY

You must be very bored with life :roll:


----------



## aldra

Not at all,

6 kids

10 grandkids,

Two degrees

Two professional qualifications

Enough money to live without money problems

new motor home

Life is good 

Room for a bit of fun


----------



## Christine600

And now you can have some more fun!

Hi Genny!


----------



## GEMMY

Ga ga ga, boo boo boo,peaka boo, the appropriate language :roll:


----------



## aldra

You probably understand that, Gemmy

My youngest grandchild wouldn't the others have moved beyond it
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Obviously early onset demensia, I should have realised :roll:


----------



## moblee

You've done this before Tony......WE both know this thread HAD died a Death.

These two Ladies have resurrected it for awhile.  

It is in the Jokes & Trivia section............


Trivia :

Details, considerations, or pieces of information of little importance or value. :dontknow:


----------



## GEMMY

Not everyone attended the funeral


----------



## aldra

With your mindset, did you?

and would you have recognised it was a funeral?

or just a every day feeling


----------



## moblee

GEMMY said:


> Not everyone attended the funeral


Obviously.


----------



## aldra

Oh, I understand Gemmy
you miss it, but need to make sure no one Knows

Don't worry your secrets safe with us :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:director: Ladies where are you :?: 

I've got chocolate :twisted:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm right here, Moblee!











Christine600 said:


> Hi Genny!


And I can't even spell. So

Hi Gemmy!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm right here, Moblee!


Oh shucks :!: 

I'm in Love









Psst, I can't talk right now the Wife's in the room :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now calm down you two   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I guess you'd better give the chocolate to your wife then moblee...

...but can I have a quick taste first?


----------



## aldra

well that romance was short and sweet :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> well that romance was short and sweet :confused2: :confused2:


Yeah I've been chucked :!:


----------



## Christine600

Well someone mentioned the four letter w word :roll: 

But chocolates does not count...


----------



## aldra

That was cruel leading him on like that
Cheer up moblee


----------



## moblee

I've read on early birds that you are going away soon sandra ?


----------



## aldra

Phil,Yes Im' off to Germany first and then who knows? No time limit
Picked the van up on the20th of April
and its taken this long to put on the extras!!!!
Finally got the finished van 8.00pm Thursday night
But hey its finished!!!!
and we're off
Can I trust you if more women join this foram??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You Lucky thing 

I wanted to go away this weekend just for wine & a beach aire, but no one wanted to go with me  

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-108348-.html


----------



## aldra

O moblee, you're making me sad

Never mind the beach air, you can still enjoy the wine----hick :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> That was cruel leading him on like that


Well this is a war about being the last to post... 

And now I'm last again.


----------



## rosalan

Sorry to deny you this honour but a quick glance in the mirror forced me to claim that I am, in reality, the best Motorhomer ever. This I have just proved by finally being the last to post Yipee! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## Christine600

That is great, Alan! But look again...


----------



## aldra

Do'nt think so :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Typical! The moment I mentioned a Mirror..... two ladies get in on my act :roll: 
Alan


----------



## moblee

:evil: Get off my thread :!: *
















=; :lol: *


----------



## rosalan

It may be your thread but its my needle you sew and so! 8O 
Alan


----------



## aldra

Mirror mirror on the wall-----

who is the last post of them all?

Its me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Submission :evil: but only because you are a lady!  
Alan


----------



## Christine600

Forever last!


----------



## moblee

Well done christine  

What's the base vehicle on your concorde credo ?

Is it a Fjord :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> What's the base vehicle on your concorde credo ?
> 
> Is it a Fjord :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:lol: No it is a Fiat Staccato. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi ,Im back in the competition


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hi ,Im back in the competition


Oh good :twisted: :sleeping: :sleeping: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

thought I made it to last post as no responce
How was France  
Aldra


----------



## moblee

Full of foreigners :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Same as Germany then :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## chrisjrv

hi,
Just passing :roll: late happy birthday M,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## aldra

Hi Chris  
Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra!


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine  

I was wondering were you were

Aldra


----------



## DJWARE

Im the winner!!!!


----------



## aldra

not yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

6666 8O 

Hi everyone


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil


----------



## BillCreer

what happened to page 1148?


----------



## BillCreer

it fixed itself. said it was there but couldn't access it.


----------



## BillCreer

I'll go back to sleep.


----------



## BillCreer

Or maybe not, here comes the postman.


----------



## BillCreer

and maybe just one more to push me up to the 1000. Highlight of my day. (sad)


----------



## aldra

congratulations Bill :lol: :lol: 

See you again at 2000? 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

If I try to go to page 1149 I get this:



> Information
> 
> No posts exist for this topic


Wich is highly inaccurate as there is atleast 1148 pages written in this topic. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine

Lost me as page 149 has never been there

Ahhhhh, the mystery of the disappearing page :dontknow:
Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Very strange this - on my computer it says



> Previous 1, 2, 3 ... , 1147, 1148, 1149 Next


but ofcourse no page 1149.

Could it be they are removed for tax reasons?


----------



## aldra

says the same on mine  

but no page1149 :wink:

may make a reappearance in the final reckoning  

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Well if we continue to post we'll get there eventually. :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Think you just have


----------



## moblee

Here's moblee.....


----------



## aldra

Which one?


----------



## moblee

Aldra/sandra









:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Love you too, moblee/phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Love you too, moblee/phil :lol: :lol:


By Golly :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

By Gosh

Opps wrong thread 8O

Must stop doing that word association :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> By Gosh
> 
> Opps wrong thread 8O
> 
> Must stop doing that word association :lol: :lol:


Well you oops'ed yourself right to the last post - but not for long!

This thread is difficult to follow - i always get



Code:


No posts exist for this topic

But they do exist. Is this the forum twilight zone?


----------



## aldra

naw--just the back of beyond :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Czechoslovakia :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Mmmm. The coffee is finished soon.


----------



## aldra

sooo have another one :lol:


----------



## moblee

:withstupid:

I do exist


----------



## lesanne

you look so sad


----------



## aldra

He,s lovely


----------



## lesanne

probably shedding a few tears for ,C/utd ..going DOWN/DOWN /DOWN...


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> He,s lovely


----------



## aldra

but not the last one to post :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:tongue: Sandra shall we change positions & i'll go on top for a while  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ding Dong!


----------



## aldra

That Christine sneaks in everywhere :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:BIG:

I am definitely the last


----------



## moblee

No your not







:twisted:


----------



## aldra

B****r 8O


----------



## moblee

What you doing up at 5:30am sandra?


----------



## aldra

Up at 4 00am Phil

Tend to have erratic sleep pattern,so I don't worry as I can always catch a couple of hours if I need to

and I like the still of early morning

Not so good for those still working

Take care Phil

Sandra


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can it really be me?


----------



## aldra

Welcome Steve, it is you, but you are not the last to post :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But now neither are you  

(Like the dog avatar)


----------



## aldra

Thanks he is Shadow, all black, long haired German Shepherd

And you are not the last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Neither are you :!: :!:

Get off my Thread


----------



## Christine600

It's my thread now, Phil.


----------



## stevec195

This must be the most purile thread I have ever seen on any forum, and I can't believe anyone actually post on it. Its me now, by the way


----------



## aldra

Purile??
I love Moblee  

Love Christine  

And I might be falling in love with you  
Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevec195

Ha, see, I deliberately spelled it wrong, so I culd come back on and spell it correctly............. PUERILE...........


----------



## aldra

desperate then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh it's puerile all the time with it's



> No posts exists for this topic


message that usually comes when I click the Next link.


----------



## aldra

always click the next to the last number not last

The last number is being saved for the very last person to post which will be me  

But I will allow you to share in my glory

I think :wink:


----------



## Christine600

That's why I keep clicking on it all the time.

Because it's mine!


----------



## aldra

Maybe maybe not


----------



## moblee

Ladies don't fight over me :!:  I mean the thread  :lol:


----------



## aldra

we'll share you

Well someone has to :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> we'll share you


  How exciting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My turn!

To be last that is. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ladies I'm only Joking. :wink:



































:lol:


----------



## aldra

where do you get all those amazing Emoticons from Phil?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> where do you get all those amazing Emoticons from Phil?


I don't normally give away secrets but as it's you









http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http:...YY7wrQ&usg=AFQjCNHleR0EMEltCqNCBuqRB9YNA8NVQQ


----------



## SomersetSteve

While you were looking at emoticons I've got in as last!


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> While you were looking at emoticons I've got in as last!


Well done.

:big3:


----------



## aldra

Almost but not quite last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not quite last as I am


----------



## aldra

not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tanks for coming :lol:










This post is now closed :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Not quite

now it is :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, now it is


----------



## aldra

Hi Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi there Aldra - and your dog


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooooo


----------



## lesanne

Gotta be the last as no-one loves me anymore........................^^


----------



## chrisjrv

Have I missed anything? :roll: 
Chris


----------



## SomersetSteve

Someone does I'm sure...

(which was in reply to a previous message but someone snucl in while I was typing  )


----------



## aldra

they do, they do :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisjrv

Wots a snucl


----------



## moblee

Hello Chris  

Nice to see your still around.


----------



## SomersetSteve

A snucl is a mistyped snuck  

Oh! I'm last now


----------



## Christine600

Last in Show!


----------



## SomersetSteve

The headline act always is


----------



## Christine600

That's why we keep coming back for more.


----------



## aldra

and more :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

sist plakat er Moblee


----------



## Christine600

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand more. :happy1:


----------



## moblee

You saucy minx :forcefeed: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

...and more


----------



## aldra

the final ????? Moblee 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

For the last time - I'm last :!:


----------



## aldra

next to the last time Steve :wink: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I'm definitely last :x


----------



## aldra

Not :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am, I am, I am... :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Steve, you are not-- the last that is :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last poster is.............MOBLEE

Now bugger off :!:

:whax: ottytrain2: ottytrain2: :whdat:


----------



## aldra

Moblee, 

Are you telling me to bugger off   

Sandra


----------



## chrisjrv

Not wishing to appear pedantic but I don't think it's physically possible :lol:


----------



## aldra

Oh Good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could be dangerous trying


----------



## aldra

How dangerous ???????


----------



## moblee

No need for you lot to get clique :lol:


----------



## aldra

oh good moblee you're back :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> oh good moblee you're back :wink: :lol: :lol:


Sandra you're front   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

ok by me :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

moblee said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh good moblee you're back :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra you're front   :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And I'm last


----------



## moblee

=; :-({|= ottytrain2: 


M
O
B
L
E
E

X
X


----------



## aldra

nearly


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were up early, but that only gave you a little time before I became last again


----------



## aldra

enough though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But here I am again - the Very Last


----------



## aldra

but one :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh no :!: 

But wait, I AM last now aren't I :?:


----------



## aldra

Nope :wink: :wink:


----------



## alhod

Sorry to rain on your parade but can I claim the honour, at least for a few minutes?

:wink: 
 

Alan


----------



## aldra

Most certainly Alan :wink: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I'm last again - even whe typing with just one finger.


----------



## alhod

I imagine this can become a little addictive  
Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

It does  

Oh :!: Does this make me the last ever poster :?:


----------



## alhod

err - not quite Steve 

:lol: 
Alan


----------



## aldra

No steve, Christine your spelling is not good with one finger :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Surely I am now :?: 

When typing with 2 fingers I find I hit all the right keys, just not always in the right order


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

same here


----------



## SomersetSteve

At least I can read what I've typed, sometimes I can't read my own handwriting


----------



## aldra

sometimes I cant write :lol: :lol:


----------



## froggy59

can i be the last one. :lol: 

alan


----------



## aldra

no, sorry


----------



## froggy59

go on please 8O


----------



## bognormike

I didn't think this was still running :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's running and running - did you want to be last?


----------



## aldra

If he did he isnt :lol: :lol:

neither are you Steve :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am now


----------



## aldra

no longer :lol: :lol:

Steve is your dog al-right?


----------



## SomersetSteve

And shortly you will be again, no doubt  

She's old and no longer up to a trip away, her time is nearly up I suspect


----------



## aldra

Know that feeling Steve, we had the same problem with Ben our last German Shepherd( and the others before him)

Its hard  

But he had a good life as I suspect yours has

and they don't think the way we do, nothing to be afraid of

Just us that are afraid ,they take a little bit of our heart


----------



## SomersetSteve

We lost her litter sister same way - loss of control over back end steadily getting worse and spreading - about two years ago so Tilly is in some ways in bonus time.


----------



## aldra

same with Ben but he weighed almost 10 stone

We were really struggling to support his back end, but he got a twisted stomach and the decision was easy

living with it after was harder but not for him

just glad he was a dog and not a human

My work involved watching people die ---slowly

madness

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I never had a dog. Perhaps that's why I'm last?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nah, I've got three and now I'm last


----------



## aldra

no I've had many

Gosh I'm getting old 8O

But still last


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps the childhood cat then?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Might help - a little


----------



## aldra

but not enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Still at it though.


----------



## aldra

Christine, can you not accept defeat 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## aldra

Christine,do you never give up


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't


----------



## Christine600

Neither do I.

How about you Sandra?


----------



## aldra

keep it up Christine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You may one day be last------ or not


----------



## Christine600

Well I am for now.


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I am now


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Well I don't want to be .. Oh bugger!.

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Don't worry, you aren't now


----------



## aldra

I was going to let you be last Steve

But I changed my mind


----------



## moblee

Your all such lovely people I wish you could *ALL* be last :!: :^o


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's a woman's privilege to do so


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil


----------



## Christine600

Just watched a recorded Downton Abbey episode - but now I'm back!


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hi Phil


Hi Sandra :love10:


----------



## Christine600

Oh you two!


----------



## SomersetSteve

After you ladies


----------



## aldra

Such gentlemen :love7:

[email protected] you agree Chris?


----------



## Christine600

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## moblee

I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Last at last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

but not least


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actually, I'm last


----------



## aldra

almost :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I really am


----------



## aldra

No steve you're not


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am, I am :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

Not any more!


----------



## aldra

so true Christine :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But ladies, I am :!:


----------



## aldra

not :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I do a bit of work and you try to usurp me, I'm last I tell you, LAST :!:


----------



## aldra

I do not 'try' I do

If you should be working work, only us retired ones have time to play


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh you do try  

Breaks are allowed, one needs to recharge ones mental batteries from time to time in a long day :!:


----------



## Christine600

I'm recharging all the time!


----------



## moblee

My motorhome's on charge at the moment :!:


----------



## aldra

going somewhere nice


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> going somewhere nice


Half-term next week.....We're hoping to go to France


----------



## Christine600

Nice, Moblee.

And then you won't be last here. :evil:


----------



## aldra

no, that is true Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

I might go away, but I'll be last until then


----------



## aldra

maybe :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Nice, Moblee.
> 
> And then you won't be last here. :evil:


Oi Christine







:lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh :!: It's shocking the things people do to be last, isn't it :?:


----------



## aldra

You just go away and have a lovely holiday

and we will hold the fort for you :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm sure you will manage - not that I've gone yet :!:


----------



## aldra

Should have by now 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

I'M LAST ! :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

Ding'a'dong.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Round 11666 :lol:


----------



## aldra

Steve half term starts later today

You nearly gone yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat

This thread should be renamed the Creche :lol: 

Mick


----------



## aldra

A rose by any other name----------- :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## froggy59

ITS FRIDAY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

going somewhere for the weekend, froggy59?


----------



## aldra

hallo00000- anybody there???????

No, good so I am the last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not now you're not :lol:


----------



## aldra

B****R  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Tut, tut


----------



## moblee

Hello :hello2:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello  

Oh! Am I last :?: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The guest left and I'm online again.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That doesn't mean you can be last


----------



## aldra

Certainly does not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

For a while I can


----------



## aldra

A very little while :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And so can you - but only for a while :lol:


----------



## aldra

A while longer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:smilebox: :smilebox: :smilebox: :smilebox: :smilebox:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Like the Jack in the Boxes, but I'm still last :lol:


----------



## aldra

not now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I am :lol:


----------



## Christine600

\/


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last again, the story of my life


----------



## Christine600

Not asleep yet either.


----------



## Christine600

It feels great to be the best ever MHF member


----------



## aldra

short lived feeling :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> short lived feeling :lol: :lol: :lol:


Twenty one minutes in heaven. And perhaps even longer this time. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ah, that's not fair

Its blackmail

Now I've destroyed your heaven 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I've destroyed yours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But now I'm back!


----------



## SomersetSteve

And so am I    :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Christine, you were first today I see - therefore

I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning both of you,

Last again I see :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last but not least eh?


----------



## aldra

Hi Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Unfortunately I had friends to visit, but now I'm last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fancy letting visitors stop you being last :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

First and last -----again :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You may have been first, but you ain't last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I am now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm the last of the first ones.


----------



## aldra

Hi christine
Sorry---but Its me


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nice to see you - but you aren't last :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

but I am now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Please can I stay last for while whilst I do some work :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go on then 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

I couldn't do much work in 4 minutes :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Now I'm last again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This is the last post I'll make here.







Not!


----------



## aldra

same here :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bonsoir petite ones.


----------



## Christine600

Bonsoir, Monseignur!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dormez bien mes amis


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning - am I the last to get online today :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I don't think so


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh well, can't be last at everything :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

So true :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127

Must be me then.


----------



## aldra

welcome sysinfo


----------



## SomersetSteve

Welcome indeed sysinfo - just don't expect to be last for long :!:


----------



## aldra

Hi steve
You have been last for 7 minutes 8O

at least, what more do you want :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

He's lucky to Last 7 minutes  :lol:


----------



## aldra

moblee welcome back

You have been missed

Good holiday?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> moblee welcome back
> You have been missed
> Good holiday?


Aah You talk to me better than my wife does 

She doesn't understand me :!:  :lol: :wink:

Yes good holiday back to work Monday though.


----------



## SomersetSteve

You can't be last and work or so I've found


----------



## Christine600

Visiting relatives make you climb also. :?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Visiting relatives make you climb also. :?


What :dontknow: :lovestory:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That puzzled me as well, still, last for the night :?: :!: :?:


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> That puzzled me as well, still, last for the night :?: :!: :?:


Yes you are...............Ooops


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was, wasn't I :?:


----------



## Christine600

:lol:

I ment visiting relatives keep you too busy to post here. So you last post climb up the list.


----------



## aldra

gosh, well that's that cleared up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Glad it is, couldn't sleep for trying to puzzle that one out :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

At least Steve and Phil are back to work tomorrow Christine 

That should give us some time

--although thye do have a lot of coffee breaks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I mostly work at home on the computer...
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I don't work at home.


----------



## aldra

nevermind Phil, we will make allowances and score your posts as double value :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

As I'm a V.I.Poster it should be Triple points :twisted:


----------



## aldra

don't push your luck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've got to make your own luck these days, especially if you want to be last


----------



## aldra

so true, but a little bit of incentive

and he's so cute

probably doesn't work for you Steve

but you are cute too

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cor :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Nobodies' called me cute for a long time


----------



## aldra

well there you go 

doesn't mean you can be last though :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I was for quite long time this time - thought everyone else had given up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

not yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I am again now :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are Steve, don,t you need to work :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've only just stopped, might even do some more if he fireworks stop frightening the dog


----------



## moblee

Your not last :!: :baaaby: :lol: :-({|=


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aren't I :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No your not

keep that dog safe

Phil :love7:

have't yet sorted out the link you gave me for the emoticones


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmmm, I was for 24 hours, looks like everybody else has been off and away


----------



## aldra

sorry Steve 8O

24 hrs is good


but not good enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only 4 minutes that time but I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And for hours too! :wink:


----------



## aldra

You all will have a chance come tomorrow as I am off to the bonfire weekend

In spite of FacultyX and Wifi never manage a signal so don't bother now


----------



## Christine600

I can only say that when having the options of going away for a bonfire weekend or beeing last here - you are choosing the wrong option. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Have a good trip, I'm sure someone will be last in your stead while you're off line


----------



## Christine600

I'll step in now.


----------



## aldra

good for you Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I can manage to be last without you


----------



## aldra

maybe, I just might get that WiFi working :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

See, some good can come from trying to be last :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It can----tea break at 4.35 8O 8O 8O

Get some work done :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Have you forgotten the clocks changed or something? It was 3.35, a good time for a tea break    

Back to a recalcitrant ftp server now :evil:


----------



## aldra

Its time they put the clock right on MHF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The MHF clock is right, you need to adjust your time zone in your profile as it doesn't happen automatically.

Last again I think


----------



## Christine600

Right now I'm laster. 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I'm even laster


----------



## aldra

not as laster as me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I'm lastermost now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Is this a contest to invent new words now :?:


----------



## Christine600

Yes as long as I am the lastest I do not care how it's said.


----------



## aldra

last post for now

behave yourselves whilst I'm gone

Christine watch out for Steve, his working day is one loooong coffee break :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Phil, enjoy your job, once you get the routine you will find it much less tiring


----------



## SomersetSteve

Coffee break at last - which makes me last


----------



## Christine600

I just looked at my MH roof - trough the heki. 8O Need to clean a bit...

But before I do I have to post here! :lol:


----------



## Griffter

First post makes me lasterer.......Griffter


----------



## Christine600

Not any more! I'm the last to be last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

OK Christine, you are last - but one :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No, Steve - you are! :lol:

I am last with a blast!


----------



## SomersetSteve

You're a blast from the past now, I'm last


----------



## lesanne

its gotta be me ..or.. James Last..


----------



## moblee

Last in ,Last out.


----------



## Christine600

Nothing last forever!


----------



## Christine600

And here is the s i forgot in the previous post. So it's the last s.

*s*


----------



## lesanne

ah...that...S... is second last to me ...


----------



## Christine600

Third last to me :wink:


----------



## moblee

It won't Last :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nothing lasts for ever :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Hope this will last. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only a couple of minutes :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I may not be the Last but I *am the first* to do this :!:















:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> I may not be the Last but I *am the first* to do this :!:


Nah I did that last year!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'll be the last to do that


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm first today.


----------



## aldra

Right I'm back now

So I am the last


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'm back as well, so I;m last - OK :?: :!: :?:


----------



## Christine600

Then I'm the last to be back!


----------



## SomersetSteve

But am I the last to go :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

last but one Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nope, I'm the last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

nearly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Surely I am :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

almost, but not quite :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And then I posted again. :lol:


----------



## aldra

and so did I :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And so did I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

gosh you two are hard work 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm thinking about things before progressing them


----------



## aldra

What things Steve?
How to be last-- no chance :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's hard to be the perpetual last one. :wink:


----------



## aldra

almost impossible Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm last.........So there


----------



## SomersetSteve

I do believe you are... Sorry, were, 'cos now I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now even my mobile phone is helping me staying last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I reckon I was last for 35 hours - is that a record?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

MHF was down for about the same time, I thought it was a fault at my end it was down so long


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was wondering if I was actually going to be the last ever - thank goodness I wasn't :!:


----------



## aldra

nope, you were not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am for now though


----------



## aldra

not any more :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aren't I :?: :?: :?: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

None of you are! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither are you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Gosh Steve thats 61 minutes work between cofee breaks------you must be dehydrated
Hi Chris 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Should have regular breaks you know


----------



## aldra

Should have regular working hours more like it 8O 8O 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Why would I want that? Just as well work in an office again :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

True, I'm just jealous

No hang on I don't work at all now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now I'm jealous


----------



## Christine600

I cannot belive I use the slow mobile phone network to post this from my MH. 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

You're hooked, go on admit it 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I'm doing it again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was going to let you be last overnight for your dedication in posting to this from a mobile but then I changed my mind


----------



## aldra

that was mean Steve   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was, wasn't it :?:


----------



## aldra

most definitely

now I shan't let you be last :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is OK Steve - you're not last anyway.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aren't I :?:


----------



## craigrogers

I think this should of read........

The last person to post on here is the one that fills the mySQL database up and causes the site to crash........


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm sure Nuke would step in if that were likely to happen


----------



## aldra

and do I really care Craigrogers,

No I don't :lol: :lol: :lol: 

But lovely to hear from you
Aldra


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, all are welcome to try


----------



## aldra

steve


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## moblee

:jerk: :ky:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

At this rate the last ever post could be a page of emoticons :!: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil  How is the new job going? hope you are settling in now

Steve no work today?


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's the weekend - might do a bit of work later though


----------



## aldra

Good for you,try to fit it round the coffee breaks :lol: :lol:

Me Im waiting for the curtains to come out of the washing machine and the mince to thaw for the shepherds pie

a womans work is never done 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Most people put curtains up over windows not their washing machine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's Long & hard  
To be the Last poster :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I wouldn't know
and neither would you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Takes dedication to be last :!:


----------



## Christine600

I've had a longish trip with my MH today as my local was out of gas so I had to find another one - more than half an hour further away! But now I have both cans filled so it should last a while. I also visited the nearest service station to empty some tanks and filling others.

But now I'm back home and finally last here again!


----------



## aldra

almost


----------



## Christine600

Most definitively! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm last :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now I am


----------



## aldra

very nearly
but not nearly enough 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Is this nearly enough :?:


----------



## Christine600

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssst! :twisted:


----------



## aldra

not quite :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last and don't you forget it :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

No No Steve--not yet awhile :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But surely I am :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

The thing is if this thread is ever closed nobody will know who posted last because all people will get looking at the last page is



> No posts exist for this topic


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ah but - the name of the last person to post will show on the forum even if their post is unreachable.

At present that's ME


----------



## Christine600

Ah of course Steve. Except they'll see that it's me.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think you'll find it's me


----------



## aldra

most likely me :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Are you sure :?:


----------



## aldra

yes, yes, yes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, it was you just now but...


----------



## aldra

still is :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not now, I think you'll find I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I think you'll find you're next to last, Steve!


----------



## moblee

OR ME :!: :clock:


----------



## aldra

Hi moblee :love7:  :lol:

but Im still last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

.... and then there is me


----------



## aldra

Tokkalosh, 

definitely there was you

And then there was not 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

HELLO Ladies  

Trish I've had a full time job as a school caretaker for nearly a month now....It's long & hard & so are the hours  :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Aldra, you didn't give me long up there did you  

Excellent news Phil, hope it gets easier as time goes on.


----------



## moblee

How are you Trish ?
How's the strada? better insulated ?


----------



## aldra

Moblee, you can do it

Tris I'll give you longer next time 8O

Well maybe


----------



## tokkalosh

Thanks Aldra .... I believe you ........not :lol: 

The Strada is good Phil, much easier to warm up and so much better with the permanent single bed.
I am doing well thanks - just about off the 'weed' now, do just have the oddl one still. Using gum to help me out at the moment.

Will you get the school holidays off work? be great if you do.


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Will you get the school holidays off work? be great if you do.


No  Jan's teaching staff & does I'm not & don't.

I get a list of Jobs to do p'haps start later as I won't have to unlock gates for kiddiewinks.

Can't moan I've been scrapping around for years.

Well done with the ****.


----------



## Christine600

Phil I would guess some jobs are easier to do when the kids are away too. 

But becoming last here will never be easy!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It seems to be getting harder to be last recently.

One can but try...


----------



## aldra

You certainly are trying Steve 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I'll try once more.


----------



## aldra

To be last?????


----------



## Christine600

Yes exactly.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now I'm last on here this morning after dealing with a family emergency


----------



## aldra

Hope it was not too serious Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Quick trip to A&E with youngest then brought her back here, well on the mend.


----------



## aldra

Good


----------



## Christine600

Glad she is Ok, Steve! 

Nothing so dramatic here just a quick trip out for some food and newspapers.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Quiet afternoon watching a DVD with her, quite nice really, just like when she was little and still at home.

Anyway, I guess I'm last now :?:


----------



## Christine600

Not any more. :computer:


----------



## aldra

Christine, cant you polish that motor home by floodlight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No it's so pretty and shiny now - the roof can wait until the spring.


----------



## aldra

No--- You'll have with-drawel symptoms well before that 8O 8O

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Above the windscreen on mine is covered with marks from insects, about the most awkward place to get at to give is good clean.

Oh :!: Sorry :!: Am I last now :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No your not last

Steve I used to cheat with our kids 8O 8O 8O

One way or another I made sure they had a day off school and they were the most important one

doesnt happen that often with 6

but they all have degrees now 

aldra


----------



## moblee

I'm Last ottytrain2: ottytrain2:


----------



## Christine600

How can I cheat polishing the MH roof? Would be great to learn that!


----------



## aldra

Don't know , never polish ours    

i'll prob/ be dead before it matters

or to old to care :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Funny thing about the roof, you can see it at home from the bedroom window but on site nobody can see it, but we still want it nice and clean - though that doesn't mean it actually gets done  

Still, at last I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

For last night Steve

Not any more :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, I was last for quite a while - and I am again now :!: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine just realised why you thought cheating referred to the motor home polishing

I meant cheating a little by occasionally giving one of the children a day off school to have some private time which was hard to get in a family of 8

Not last now Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good idea giving your children "special days", our time and attention is one the most important things we can give them.


Doesn't mean I agree with you being last, I think that should be me


----------



## aldra

I agree it should be you

but it isn't :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Possibly it should be you not me - but that doesn't mean I won't try :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

keep trying Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Trying again


----------



## aldra

good Id miss you if you didn't


----------



## lesanne

Sorry Aldra ,someone who has only been in Wedlock for 47yrs just don,t make being last ...Congrats anyway ,,,Les..so its gotta be me...


----------



## aldra

Les I'm aiming for 50yrs so I Know under the old rules I could have 

killed him twice and still be free

Welcome to being last ---for8 mins

Boy the competition is tough here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

The other half reckons 8 mins is a lifetime for me ,so ive gotta be last


----------



## SomersetSteve

But you're never last for long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

How true is this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've managed 50 minutes this time


----------



## aldra

Hi steve


----------



## lesanne

can,t let you last any longer dearest...its me..


----------



## aldra

Les you send shivers up my spine

but you cant be last--just yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

"Do you need anybody ?,I need somebody to love
Could it be anybody? I want somebody to love :!: :?: :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

moblee, you have struck gold :love7:

You gorgeous creature you

Fanning myself to cool down :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well with a Dozen children between us (Well not between *us*)   :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

Aldra ,your that hot i,m having a seizure ,,but it won,t last ,,cause thats me....


----------



## aldra

No good Les

You still cant be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry, but none of you are last 'cos I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Who's last? I think I'll sleep on it


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't sleep...


----------



## aldra

good morning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning, am I the last :?: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

might be--eventually :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sooner or later I'll be last, for now it's lunchtime :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Bon appetite :lol:


----------



## aldra

No coffee breaks?????

Im getting lonely

Still last though
:twisted:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Been to a horse and pony auction, just as well I didn't know one of my friends there had a buyers number as they were so cheap.

Back to being last now though.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

you mean you didn't buy one??

I love horses and if we lived in an situation where we could keep one

id have one for the grandkids


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

moblee you've got so many to love

but if it helps :love7:


----------



## moblee

Don't worry about me sandra I'm just messing about


----------



## aldra

as usual  

and there's me thinking you need somebody to love  

never mind I will survive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> and there's me thinking you need somebody to love


Man 49,Solvent,gsoh seeks Lady between 40 & 70 must have gsoh, for friendship maybe more :!:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No chance, 

You didn't mention the 6 kids :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

but you are so cute


----------



## SomersetSteve

I feel I may be intruding here...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

not at all Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

In that case can I be last please :?:


----------



## aldra

yes,

but a little bit later :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you very much


----------



## aldra

you are really welcome :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You're so kind I feel I should let you be last tonight but then I thought "what the heck"


----------



## aldra

quite right :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm with you Steve on that heck.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last again, the story of my life... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

next to the last this time Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I think you are next to last


----------



## aldra

not any more :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You are you know :!: :!: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:-not


----------



## SomersetSteve

You are :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

Here I am - and you should be able to read this much faster since my broadband just was updated to 8x the old speed. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Faster to be laster :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

but not fast enough 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Indeed, but mine is fast to be last :!:


----------



## moblee

Twas brillig,and the slithy toves 
Did gyre and gimble in the wade 
All mimsy were the borogoves, 
And the mome raths outgrabe. 


:big5: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lewis Carroll 

Brilliant   

Love Alice in wonderland and Through through looking glass

should have been written for adults

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Weren't they written for adults :?:


----------



## aldra

no for children,
but your not last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This last sentence is ment for aldults. 8)


----------



## moblee

All you need is love, love, love ,love is all you need.

How's Albert ?


----------



## SomersetSteve

In his hall LAST I heard :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Moblee as good has he can be given 6 children and 10 grandchildren :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

women fare better

but you have got it all to come :lol: :lol: :lol:

steve, lost me

and no you are not last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Albert is in his hall - the Albert Hall...

Too much of a tangent perhaps...

But, for now, I am last


----------



## aldra

steve :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Too much wine

Friday is our family meal

all of mine converge on us for a family meal on Friday children, partners and grandchildren ( and her boyfriend)

A veritable mass, stopped counting just cook loads, close my eyes and open loads of wine

and here I am, survived again
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That sounds great, Sandra! 


I had a wee cognac with my coffee and was almost knocked out after. 

But now I'm last as long as it lasts.


----------



## moblee

A small world indeed :!: 

I came in from work 6 'ish had a few glasses of wine a fell asleep for half a hour  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds like we all had a convivial evening, we've got a cousin to stay the night.

I reckon that's the last for me tonight.


----------



## aldra

first and last again this morning


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> first and last again this morning


It's not always best to come first :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Dont know Moblee, I've forgotten :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aaah you poor thing


----------



## moblee

12,000 posts :big1:


----------



## aldra

12001 now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

12002 now, back to being last now the new coal bunker roof is finished


----------



## aldra

the price of coal is horrendous but the fire is great+ logs help to spread the cost

Cant beet an open fire


----------



## aldra

Still last I see

no change there then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Change always comes eventually, I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No, Its me


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actually I think you'll find it's me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

What the heck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Very fetching Moblee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all, last again, must get online earlier :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

or possibly later :wink: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could be now not later?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

could indeed :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is, I suspect :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

wow, speedy Steevey :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ya gotta be fast to last :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Need to be faster Steve :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sometimes speed isn't everything, stamina can win in the end :!:


----------



## aldra

I'm not sure about that :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OR mobile Moblee :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm going for pure luck! :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm sticking with stamina


----------



## aldra

I'll settle for last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, I did have the stamina to be last for over 12 hours :!: :!: :!: :!

How long will it last this time :?:


----------



## Christine600

Until about now I think.


----------



## aldra

Spot on Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now you're not, Sandra! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Almost 2 hours, still I'm last again now


----------



## aldra

you were :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am again


----------



## aldra

only because I am going to bed to read for an hour or so


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope you enjoyed the book   

Me, I think I'll watch a repeat of QI on Dave


----------



## aldra

Read all the book and part of another, could not sleep, in the shower at 3am, still couldnt sleep

anyway I last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I didn't get to sleep 'til gone 1 but now I'm here - 
and I'm Last :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

until now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am now though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No No No :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And here I am. :wink:


----------



## aldra

he He he :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

and still now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Once again I have to remind you that I'm last :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

only for the night, now its me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

For some reason posting here is funnier than doing the chores. :lol:


----------



## aldra

I wonder why :lol: :lol: :lol:

:multi: :multi:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> I wonder why :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :multi: :multi:


Because it make me The Last One! And I also postpone my chores to the last possible time. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's easier posting here than working in a draughty office on top of q hill!


----------



## Christine600

It's also easier than paying those bills.


----------



## SomersetSteve

But it has to be done to pay those bills


----------



## aldra

and I'm last again :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Until now when I'm last again


----------



## aldra

were :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry, but I thought I was


----------



## aldra

No Steve, not anymore


----------



## moblee

Moblee on patrol









Woof,woof :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil, I thought you had emigrated 

Welcome back

But not to be last :evil:


----------



## moblee

Too many hours makes Moblee a dull boy (The shining) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ah well all those kids to support 8O 8O

Been there, seen it, done it


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm trying to get mine to support me but they don't take the hint :lol: :lol: 

Last for tonight :?:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning to all of you not last!


----------



## aldra

Morning all, nice to be last


----------



## Christine600

For as long as it lasts


----------



## aldra

a little bit longer then :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Until now perchance :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

dream on Steve :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm dreaming of staying last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas


----------



## Christine600

I'm dreaming of staying last longer.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, you can dream but I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Dream on steve :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ill just slip in and be last whilst you are all busy :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Ill just slip in and be last whilst you are all busy :lol: :lol:


I rarely get to slip in anywhere   :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think I'll be last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

last but one :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I am last


----------



## aldra

but one :wink: :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, last I think :wink:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

almost, but not quite :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Are you sure? I did rather think I was last.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

So you were--last night


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I am again this afternoon :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

This is exhausting Steve watch my lips

No you cannot be last

But you are quite cute

so maybe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

He's cute,I'm cute.....Don't forget Albert  

Ooh & I'm last.


----------



## aldra

Oh, you are very very cute

If it were not for the 6 children (yours) I would have eloped with you

rather a lot of years ago

But you would have been to young then


----------



## moblee

Sweetheart


----------



## aldra




----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh! I say! What's going on here then? :wink: 

Me, I just try to last


----------



## moblee

I'm Last


----------



## aldra

no, neither of you are last


----------



## aldra

Christine, where are you?

I need help with these two :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Don't know where she is, but I'm here and I'm last now :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

back now and last again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Christine, where are you?
> 
> I need help with these two :lol: :lol: :lol:


Out and about in my MH - but I got a weak wifi just now.


----------



## Webbs

Hooray! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ban WiFi, it's stopping me from being last :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

No you can be last, just not yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Webbs


----------



## rosalan

For a moment, just for a very brief moment; I am the best Motorhomer ever! Hooray!!               Alan


----------



## aldra

Alan, you are        

I think 8O 8O 8O 8O

Aldra


----------



## moblee

My turn on top Sandra  :lol:


----------



## aldra

couldnt sleep so thought Id just nip in and be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry you couldn't sleep, let you be last for a while - but now I'm last :!:


----------



## aldra

but now its me


----------



## SomersetSteve

And now I'm the last - and best :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

till now


----------



## SomersetSteve

So soon, but I bounce back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

hey, that was quick 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Is this quicker :?:


----------



## aldra

nearly--but not quite :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think it's about time I relieved you of the responsibility of being last.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Steve just go to bed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I did, then I've been busy, now at last I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What no coffee breaks--don't believe you :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Was doing "housekeeping" on the computer - I'd nearly run out of space on the C drive! Since I've been out shopping (for a laptop for Barb) but I can now relieve you from duty and take on the important task of being last


----------



## moblee

Time for a Newbie 


Can someone Thank me,I'm stuck on 666


----------



## aldra

667 now

Where have you been, never mind the Christmas avatar, that wont excuse you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

So many absent from taking their turn at being last, must be tough for you Sandra but I'm ready for the overnight stint :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

great Steve, but Ill just say goodnight first :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight.


----------



## aldra

668 and rising :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you to both of you for relieving me of the night shift


----------



## aldra

It was a pleasure Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

You are kindness personified    

I'm last though


----------



## aldra

not now you're not :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Am now :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

M
O
B
L
E
E








:lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

S
t
e
v
e

i
s

l
a
s
t

n
o
w












Goodnight to all our regular readers


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon to you all  

I'm late being last but at last I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

my turn now


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, 'tis mine I think


----------



## moblee

t'was yours.

















































:lol:


----------



## Christine600

T'was the night before tomorrow...
























































when I posted this. Finally last at last while it lasts.


----------



## aldra

Christine welcome back

Those two, delightful though they may be

are very hard work

very cute though (whisper)
Aldra


----------



## moblee

I'm dreaming of a White christmas just like the one's.................. 8) 



















































I'm LAST :!:


----------



## aldra

Keep on dreaming Phil


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ooooh! 'Tis nice being cute - and last of course :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

They've got cars big as bars, they've got rivers of gold ???

:x-mas: :x-mas:


----------



## aldra

Have you been drinking Phil ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Have you been drinking Phil ???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


YES :!:

Went to France about a month ago brought back 16.. 5L barrells of red wine :drinking:


----------



## aldra

Thought so :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Do you come here often ?

I LOVE YOU.................hic :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Too often :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not often enough! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Too true Christine

what would you do with these two??

a bit special (whisper)

but don,t tell them
/


----------



## moblee

You could whisper like this xx


----------



## SomersetSteve

Must go over and get supplies


----------



## aldra

What supplies???


----------



## SomersetSteve

Of wine - don't know how but I seemed to be about 4 posts missing when I wrote my last attempt at being last


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all,first last today 8O


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> goodmorning all,first last today 8O


Shove it up ya ********  :lol: :lol: :lol:

 Good morning sandra


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phil, it looks like you've scared them away :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Nearly :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think she's sussed I'm only playing


----------



## aldra

last again I see :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

I have bided my time to be next in line.
Alan


----------



## aldra

Alan I have allowed you to be last for long enough

There isn't a "noble" emoticon,

but I dare say Phil will come up with one 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

PS, 

although he is a bit fixated on Christmas at the moment 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:queen:

fixated on Christmas 8O My Ar*e :lol:
















































































:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

sorry, my mistake

how could I have thought that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Strange, how could you have thought that? It isn't as if it were nearly Christmas - just over 3 weeks to go yet


----------



## moblee

21 days & 50 minutes.


----------



## Christine600

Last.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Last.


Nearly


----------



## aldra

Merry Christmas :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I will try not to be the last one buying presents this year, but I do not mind beeing last here.


----------



## aldra

Best get buying then Christine or you may be the wrong last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, I'm late being last today but after a trip to Minehead for some sea air and a stroll the mh's vehicle battery is well charged and so-

I'm last :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Rained all day today here


----------



## Christine600

Back from the telly just to be last again.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last again now!!

Sandra - it's rained most of the day here but we've got coats, the dogs have got coats so we took a chance in a brief break in the rain and got away with it


----------



## aldra

Lucky you ,I cant afford a coat   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry to hear that, maybe you could wear the motorhome :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What and get it wet ?? 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like it's the LAST thing you would do, Sandra.

A little snow here - just enough to get the christmas spirit going.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, you wouldn't want to get a MH wet - unless you wanted to wash it of course :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Strangely snow doesn't engender Christmas Spirit in me - must be the 1/2 ton of salt needed to get a lorry into the yard last year :!:

Oh, just thought of it - I'm Last

        :big1: :big1:


----------



## aldra

Christine sounds lovely, Steve Bah Humbug :lol:

Its snowing today a bit further North of us, we've had some hailstones

and I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last now.  

Had hailstones yesterday so perhaps it will snow for you too, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

Hope so


----------



## moblee

Bad snow in Cambridge, woke up to this :!:   


















Nah not really :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Send them my way pleeeese


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Send them my way pleeeese


I can't send all three...........but I'll give you one


----------



## aldra

That will do nicely Phil

ps can you come with it    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Aaah, pretty white stuff .... bring it on  

Hope you are all well and warm  



That's me last for a while then


----------



## aldra

tokkalosh, cant be last, but how lovely to hear from you

come back soon


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> That will do nicely Phil
> 
> ps can you come with it    :lol: :lol: :lol:


 8O Sandra I'm just a child :!:

Hello Tricia


----------



## aldra

Im a child snatcher Phil----I think 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Poor Phil, so much desire, so much distance 8) 
  

I'll be back - been away for two weeks and had poor internet. Back to garage tomorrow to see if they can fix my fridge AGAIN.

Take care all


----------



## moblee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 8) & I'm last :!: :blowkiss:


----------



## Christine600

You were for an hour Phil - not bad!


----------



## aldra

No Phil, You are not

Trish will be looking out for you

Definitely need more females on this thread to keep these two in line

Phil, Steve


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Poor Phil, so much desire, so much distance 8)
> 
> Take care all


 8O Ooooer I don't know what you mean Tricia 8)


----------



## aldra

yes you do Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi christine  

oops, thats me last again :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No Sandra, I'm last :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No Steve & Sandra - the last one just posted. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think you must be mistaken, I'm last


----------



## aldra

No arguing on line

Is that me last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> No arguing on line


 :boxing: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm coming! :theviking:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm here now, move over pretenders


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all

Christine love that little viking hat. Last now as you are all prob/ sleeping :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Were you up early or late to bed :?: 

Comes to something if people get up in the middle of the night just to be last :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

We all have to make sacrifices 8O 8O 8O

Up early


----------



## Christine600

Chiming in from a shopping centre cafeteria. Just to make sure I'm last. :scatter:


----------



## aldra

not anymore :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Posting from cafés, next it'll be when you're walking the dog :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Doesn't matter where or when, I feel a song coming on :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I feel a new post coming on! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

so do I

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And another!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Another post is far better than me singing :!: :!:


----------



## tattytony

No one in Bridgy sings do they ? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Tony, shouldn,t you be preparing for Brugge ?  

Lucky you


----------



## tattytony

aldra said:


> Tony, shouldn,t you be preparing for Brugge ?
> 
> Lucky you


just packing the last bits now


----------



## aldra

not last though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tattytony

still trying to be


----------



## aldra

not a chance Tony, well practised on here and still a stuggle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Have a nice trip, Tony!


I'll keep this last place for you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You might think you can keep last place for him but I might have other ideas    

Seen the forecast, time to winterise even down here in Somerset


----------



## aldra

so have I :lol: :lol: 

and Im last


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've drained everything, we've emptied the wardrobe, battened down for winter.

There's one good thing though I'm last

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Till now


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, no, no...

I am last

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Calm down, you can be last

oops  :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Aldra,

I have never posted on this rather spurious and trivial area of the forum. But I have now.


----------



## aldra

adonisito (love that name)

Trivial yes, spurious no 

Lovely people just having a bit of fun, and amazingly you get to know them rather well

You are most welcome ( I hope you've cleaned up that sand)

But--you cant be last this time


----------



## adonisito

But, but, I thought it was me!


----------



## aldra

Not this time but soon--I think 8O 8O

Phil where are you 

missing my Christmas emoticons

and you  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Here is some Christmas for you










And they sang last!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Miss Daisy :lol: :lol:

-and very nice they are too


----------



## Christine600




----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry but I haven't got any Christmas emoticons, does that mean I can't be last?


----------



## Christine600

Exactly, Steve.


----------



## SomersetSteve

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em


----------



## aldra

Of couse you can be last
Just not this time  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Here I am. last at last :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

I'm always at work :!:




























I'd show you a picture of my Baubulbs but someone might complain  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

phil I would not complain

I don't think


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> phil I would not complain
> 
> I don't think


  Instead  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now I'm complaining   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not since I'm last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately not Christine( alias Miss Daisy) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Harmless fun :!: :lol:

I won't post naughties if you haven't got the *vibe* for it. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil, not a problem on your "naughties"

You are not last though

Did you think you were?


----------



## moblee

No :!: but I do now.


----------



## aldra

tough :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Of course he isn't last, neither are you,

I AM


----------



## aldra

Back from shopping -my turn now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No, mine!


----------



## aldra

Ha, saw you sneaking in there Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I saw you both sneaking in...

now I'm last, don't upset Santa


----------



## moblee

It came without ribbons,it came without bows :lol:


----------



## aldra

getting poetic Phil?

I find myself last again


----------



## Christine600

This is turning into a christmas party


----------



## SomersetSteve

Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells, Jingle all the way...

It'll soon be Christmas

Until then...

I'm last!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

Not all the time until Christmas you won't.


----------



## moblee

It'll soon be over


----------



## Christine600

But not until this one is eaten


----------



## moblee

Or this


----------



## Christine600

Or this


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last
I'm last
I'm last
I'm last
I'm last

Meanwhile


----------



## aldra

Christine you are not going to eat Bambi???

Back from my family party

Gosh its a dynasty

Lovely night  

Steve, capitals and highlights wont make you last

But nice try :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I wouldn't want bambi for christmas dinner 8O Anyway he's too dear :lol:

I'm LAST


----------



## Christine600

Up at last! 



aldra said:


> Christine you are not going to eat Bambi???


My mum wants to buy a steak for christmas.


----------



## moblee

What's the Norwegian tradition,is that where you come from ??


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> What's the Norwegian tradition,is that where you come from ??


Rib of sheep damped for hours served with spuds and mashed swedes. The last part sounds so much better in english. :lol:

Oh - and I'm last! 8)


----------



## moblee

Stuffed sheep....Sounds like a Welsh dish  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine, what does damped mean?

morning Phil

Ahem, think that's me last again


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'll relieve you of any feelings of guilt about being last


----------



## aldra

Very thoughtful of you Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am thoughtful to the last.


----------



## aldra

the almost last


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooooooo :lol:

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

Hows Christmas preparation going

fantastic Christmas with 6 kids

Mine are a bit old now 

But the grandkids stand in


----------



## moblee

Very expensive with six to buy for............But I had my fun now I've got to pay for it  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sandra it means steam for a long time. 3-6 hours. Or even more. A natural taste in contrast to ie a fried one.

Now my belly also got in the christmas mood. Anticipating this lovely food.  

Which brings me to tonights gift - the last post! :lol:


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## Christine600

The tree - at last! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Aww!! A Christmas tree :!: :!:

They don't last forever though :!:


----------



## aldra

Merry Christmas preparation everyome 

:x-mas:


----------



## Christine600

I have got about half my presents sorted today.


----------



## aldra

Well done Christine 

I've bought a gift for the seven younger grandchildren just so they have something to open and then they and the parents will get money

Might as well have some of their inheritance in advance and they will enjoy spending it or saving it as they wish.

Believe Edward has had his nose in the Argos catalogue telling everyone Grandma and Grandad is giving him cash this year

Petra says she thinks about £500 should cover it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

When I ask my nieces and newphews what they want they all want money. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Perhaps we'll have a White Christmas but I reckon we're going to have a Wet one


----------



## aldra

Steve we can still hope for a little bit of white


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bit wet here, the garden drains to a soakaway which can't cope so half the path is under water - wet paws when the dogs go out last thing  

Still, I'm last so it's not all bad :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

very windy tonight, woke me up and had to close the bedroom window, as I am awake thought Id have a decaff coffee and wrap a few presents

and be last :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've got to stop this getting up in the night to be last :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

I wish,
I seem to sleep one full night in three then its 3 hours and another 3 later. Still no work to go to so I can always pop back to bed when I'm tired

Oh dear, last again I think


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Oh dear, last again I think


Oh no, you are not I'm afraid!


----------



## moblee

You want to hide Alberts pills sandra  

I had a Viagra the other night it got stuck in my throat I woke up with a Stiff neck in the morning :!: Boom,boom :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Moblee

You don't need Viagra
But I'm sure it must advise to take with plenty of water

Albert sleeps and snores(he denies it) 8/9 hrs a night

Lucky or what
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

My only trouble with sleeping is if one of the dogs steps on me getting on the bed :!: :!: 

Last I think :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

last until now Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Really :?: 

I was sure I was last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just shows how wrong you can be :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

My aim on this thread will be last before bed!
Alan


----------



## Christine600

So when do you plan on going to bed, Alan?


----------



## rosalan

Oh 'Botties'!

Ever so late, yes really late, in fact after you wake up in the morning!
Alan


----------



## aldra

Oh Dear,,

Not late enough tonight Alan :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither are you late enough Sandra - 'cos I'm last tonight


----------



## aldra

But I'm last this morning Steve


----------



## rosalan

Almost!


----------



## aldra

very nearly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra, were first this morning, not last - that honour falls to me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last for now. Having my lunch break but not fom this thread. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Early for lunch isn't it?

I'm last, and I've got my lunch break to come


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Early for lunch isn't it?


Depends on when you ate your breakfast I guess. :wink:

And now I'm last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Early start was it :?: 

But not early enough to be last for long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

but here I am last again


----------



## SomersetSteve

At last I'm last


----------



## aldra

first and last for now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Hi Moblee


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all


----------



## aldra

morning Steve--early coffee break?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Late brekkie    

Now it's late lunch - and I'm last


----------



## aldra

No actually you're not

but almost :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well Sandra, I think you'll find I am

Last


----------



## Christine600

Jumping in last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hey, that's some dancing chick but that doesn't make you last :!:


----------



## moblee

No it doesn't :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## SomersetSteve

Sure he doesn't want fork handles :?: 

Last again I think


----------



## aldra

late today, market shopping

Now last I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Will this make me last?


----------



## aldra

possibly Christine, or maybe not  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, because I'm last :!:


----------



## aldra

were :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

AM

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

NOT

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I am, I am, I am, I am :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

OK, you are 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last poster Moblee.............................................. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh err... I'd let him be last


----------



## aldra

Just love Golan

In fact love Lord of the Rings

Watch them with my grandsons

last I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This is maybe my last post today.


----------



## aldra

I should think so too Christine

Just because you've finished chaffering :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

This might or might not be my last today


----------



## aldra

make your mind up

I hate indecision :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

OK, this is my last post until someone else posts - or I switch the computer off...


----------



## aldra

well dome Steve,last till now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This is my first last post today.


----------



## aldra

this is my second :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

This is my first, I'm definitely last now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

maybe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Right, I've got lunch, done some Christmas cards, started doing some calendars now I've got time to be last :!:


----------



## Christine600

I hope this will last. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker :!: :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

moblee said:


> Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker :!: :?


That depends on what you are trying to achieve :!:

Doesn't seem to help in being last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

The Founder members of Moblee's fan club wish you " A very Happy Christmas "


----------



## aldra

Who is the founder member?

Not that that lot

Sorry Moblee 

6 kids

You don't need a fan club

Youv'e already got one, and you'll never get a better one


----------



## SomersetSteve

6 kids? My 2 were enough :!: :!:


----------



## rosalan

Perhaps not today; but one day I may get to be the best Motorhomer ever.
However based upon the rest of my past experiences I guess I am not even past the first hurdle and I am getting old.
Alan


----------



## moblee

Their lovely, but as they grow up Christmas gets more & more expensive.


----------



## Christine600

This post is not so expensive. But it's last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

This one is ever so cheap - but it is also last


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all from a snow covered Bury


----------



## rosalan

Snow almost gone in Henlow (where?) sorry - here!
Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

No snow here, just rain, rain and more rain     

Still, gives me a chance to be last :!:


----------



## aldra

a little rain this morning, not good under foot now

Thats me last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra, sorry, but I'm last not you


----------



## moblee

He who Laughs ( LAST ) laughs longest


----------



## SomersetSteve

But who is going to laugh last :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am a thief. This is my last loot:










Thanks, Moblee! :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Awww - it's snowing

I'm dreaming of a...

Sorry, but you really don't want to hear me sing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

first and last

snow all gone now in the rain  , but at least its safer under foot, looked pretty though


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I am a thief. This is my last loot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Moblee! :wink:


That's alright christine just get your knickers off  ................The washing line tonight or I might do some thieving :!:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Tut Tut Tut :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Is that me last????


----------



## moblee

Peace on earth & goodwill to all Last posters :? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

At last I can be last, poodles clipped ready for the big day, cards and pressies delivered to the far side of the county...


----------



## aldra

very organised Steve

Im last for now though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning to all my regular readers


----------



## moblee

More christmas shopping :? 

I love christmas but the build up to get it just right is Amazing :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've still got some do - and some to make - but there's still time to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## SomersetSteve

That deserves to be last... oops :!:


----------



## aldra

you all deserve to be last

but for now its me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

More christmas shopping today :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And for me - but that should be the* last *of it done


----------



## moblee

No posters for a day and a half :!:  

I'll be Last then


----------



## aldra

My Christmas presents have been organised for ages---smug emoticon!!!

Done a lot of entertaining, now just the big day ,14 for Christmas dinner, are you listening Phil, they grow up marry and have children and it just gets worse   

And better   

May get on tomorrow if I can fight my way through the piles of sprouts, cook the ham and prepare the turkey,and pork

The list of veg is endless to ensure the grandkids can eat their favourite without incurring the wrath of parents extolling them to eat

We are in cahoots as to which veg to have to make their Christmas Day painfree  

Have a wonderful Christmas, I so enjoy my time with you all

Christine don't eat Bambi :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was feeling lonely wondering where everyone had gone - still I was last for a long time so you could have a chance, except of course that I'm now last :lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## moblee

We've got eight for dinner sandra,the two eldest one's partner's are going to their parents :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're going to the mother in laws :!: :!: :!: 

Just hope she's got good batteries in her hearing aid :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

A bit of news for you regulars.............

I met my wife Christmas eve 1983,so this will be our 28 th Christmas eve


----------



## SomersetSteve

A Christmas romance...


----------



## aldra

Doing anything special Phil?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Doing anything special Phil?


Well once we've laid all the presents out, we might get the stockings & the suspenders out,but I don't know what the wife's wearing 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well Phil, sounds like you're having a more exciting evening than me!


For the first time since they were born neither of the girls will staying here, doesn't seem that Christmassy yet.

Still, gives me time to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

So who's at home steve ?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just Barb and me at home, grand family get together at the mother in laws tomorrow and boxing day - but that's only a mile away from us.

Did suggest escaping to the rally at Southsea but we decided we might get hell for it if we did :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS

To both of you,

stockings and suspenders Phil  

Steve just you and her--enjoy

We are just glad that everything is prepared for tomorrow 8O 8O

Gosh we are getting old

but memories still work

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Have a lovely Christmas Day

A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU and your FAMILIES

Sandra   

OOPS that me last for now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I must be *last* on Christmas day :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were, but it's now technically Boxing Day so I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Hope everyone had a really good day.


----------



## Christine600

Last christmas I was not here - but now I am! Last!


----------



## aldra

Last now though is me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Happy :boxing: Day :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

DITTO :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ditto, indeed! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ditto is an odd way of being last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

BUMP :lol:


----------



## moblee

My eldest daughters gone home to her flat now,christmas came and went so Fast :!:


----------



## aldra

Christmas party at my daughter's today

I fancy going to the lakes for a while


----------



## SomersetSteve

Love to go to the Lakes but 'tis a bit far from here for a day trip :!: :!: 

Anyone else read Swallows & Amazons series :?: 


Oh well, last again


----------



## Christine600

Lazy day by the fire today.  


Not even enough energy to stay last here. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Yes read them as a child and adored them, I meant to take the van to the lakes, Wasdale so tomorrow I shall water all my plants as they have been neglected then on Thursday we may well take off for some fresh air and peace


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like you have a few plants, Sandra.  

Haven't read those books, Steve. :wink: 

I'm reading The Katzenjammer Kids now.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I read them all, got some in hardback. Was great hiring a boat on Windermere a few years back - does that make me a sad old git :?: :? 

Last for now I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No Steve they were fantastic glimpses into the lakes and childhood

Might just read them again

Thats me last :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You know I might read them again, it's just hard finding time when it's such a struggle to be last on here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I've been tiling the Bathroom

Jack of all trades me.................Master of none :lol:


----------



## aldra

Is it a good job Phil?

Sure it is

been on line to look at Amazons prices for Swallows and Amazons £5/6 

A book, might just need to borrow your hardbacks Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

If our paths are likely to cross let me know. Can you get them on Kindle?

Now, do I read my new book on the Somerset & Dorset Railway or watch Lewis?


----------



## aldra

That was on kindle, might be cheaper in book form

Cold and wet here so revising the idea of the lakes  8O

Turning into a fair weather traveller :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've noticed that prices can be higher for Kindle versions than for paperbacks, strange.

I'm not that keen on the weather here either   

Still, last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just popping my head in to say I'm now last. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Christine, glad you could be last - for a while :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve - about three hours was not so bad. More than you got! :lol: Since now I am last again.

The weather definately encourages me to stay indoors and play wordfeud.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Definitely an indoor day  

About a quarter of an hour for you I'm afraid :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now its me again


----------



## moblee

*&* Now it's me again


----------



## aldra

maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither of you are last 'cos I AM :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

l







:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Did you mean this







Phil :?:


----------



## aldra

temper, temper :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not staying last long today


----------



## aldra

never mind always tomorrow :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Do you promise :?:


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## Christine600

It's snowing outside - a little late for christmas. But it does not stay. Is it the last snow this year? I do not know. But I know this:

I'm last! :happyhippy:


----------



## moblee

Congratulations on being last Ooops :lol:


----------



## aldra

mine too :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

.


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## moblee

Very good steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Why thank you Phil









Time for a coffee now


----------



## moblee

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Christine600

Coffee and bisquits - I'm in!









Some more anyone?


----------



## aldra

me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I`ll just feed the dog.

Watch how its done.






Dave p


----------



## aldra

Good supply of chihuahuas then Dave 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well it's a "Dog eat dog " World we live in :!: 


A clever fake me think you can see the film cut. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil, that avatar is gross

Its not a photo is it ?, if it is what a handsome man you are  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Tea time :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Steve have you no life to go to :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

This is me last year in the dordogne.


----------



## aldra

Come on Phil your age is on your avater

Just a baby, 2 years older than my eldest

Prob/ look much better than that ponce


----------



## moblee

ponce  :lol: :lol:


This is me 8)


----------



## aldra

Now that I like

Looking Good


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## aldra

Steve, what are those

weird :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

They'm laughing m'dear


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm having the last laugh. 


...for now at least...


----------



## moblee

First one to post :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's still a day to go in 2011, just hope 2012 is a whole lot better but for now I'm  LAST


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## Christine600

One day close to spring!


----------



## aldra

A happy New years Eve to you all


----------



## SomersetSteve

And the same to you Sandra, any New Year resolutions? Being first not last perhaps?


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

first and last would be good :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Again,again :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I get it Steve.


Splat paintings. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ok, lets try a more firework like firework emoticon


----------



## moblee

Paintball :?: :lol:

Soon be the


----------



## SomersetSteve

And when it is-


----------



## Christine600

First and last, Sandra - at the same time? Or last to be first Phil? or first to be last, Dave? :lol:

I have been out doing some last minute shopping for new years. And I got it all - only needed to look in five shops.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Try this





Dave p


----------



## SomersetSteve

Weird isn't it? It's 2011 here but 2012 there :!:








Cheers, Happy New Year everyone who has been last


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

or next to last :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## Christine600

Happy Last Year!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Soon be party time :!: :!: :!:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I schstarted hours ago mate.
Now I am dog sjitting sheven poosches.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Thanks guys the fireworks displays were great


----------



## moblee

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Now I am dog sjitting sheven poosches.
> 
> Dave p


You better not let Lady p catch you with these puppies :lol:


----------



## aldra

unless Ladyp is wearing them

Wouldn't that make a crazy New Year  

She who has forgotten more than she remembers  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I will not make it to midnight,

missed my afternoon rest because I watched Free Willy, just love that film 

so a very Happy New Year to everyone who has posted on last-------- 

But especially to Phil, Steve and Christine

special friends, made my year 2011 special

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

A very Happy New Year to you also, Sandra!









I might sleep in the new year too - did not get much last night.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thanks for that Sandra and indeed to the others who have striven to be last.

This my LAST POST of 2011, see you all next year.


----------



## moblee

Little sweetheart  (Sandra) 



ccasion7: 


Happy New year to the Regulars & Dave.


----------



## aldra

might just try to be last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> might just try to be last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


Go & have a lay down :love10: :sleepy2: :sleepy2:


----------



## aldra

B****r

Sandra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A Happy New Year to everybody!






I'll let these two be my last post this year.


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I feel a bit like that

forget the last procedure :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

90 minutes to go    xxxx


----------



## SomersetSteve

2012 is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seems like I'm first to be last this year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

congratulations Steve first last in 2012 :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning 

I found this old warning on utube probably not politically correct nowadays :?






No offence intended.


----------



## aldra

Gosh, how times have changed, Thank goodness


----------



## moblee

Or this one, more recogniseable.


----------



## moblee

I'm feeling a bit Nostalgic :lol: 
Needs volume.


----------



## SomersetSteve

My what an educational start to the year :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

I'm now bored,fed up with 2012 :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> I'm now bored,fed up with 2012 :!: :lol: :lol:


Let me be last, then.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not for long :!: :!:  

It is boring though, no excuse for fireworks or party stuff but I can parachute in some light relief


----------



## aldra

It is a funny old day though

Still raining here, non stop for days


----------



## SomersetSteve

Same here


----------



## aldra

Cant go away till next weekend now so hopefully it will stop raining by then

or is this a repeat of Noah's Ark :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmmmmm, does anyone do an amphibious conversion for a Ducato?


----------



## aldra

could swap it for a riverboat :lol:

always fancied one of those


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't get far by canal from here, only to Taunton 































PS I'm bored, DVD player won't work, DVD won't play on computer...


----------



## moblee

Back to work on Wednesday


----------



## Christine600

Can you get a river boat with motorhome parking then?

And perhaps a large MH with a tiny car in the garage?

Then you would be prepared for the most! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now there's a project to think about :!:


----------



## aldra

but not tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I can think about whilst also thinking about being last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Gosh, Steve you really are bored today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am


----------



## aldra

go on you can be the first to be last on the 1st :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you Sandra


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Back into the routine of school life tomorrow.........Hope I hear my Alarm


----------



## aldra

good morning Phil

Cant believe its stopped raining, blue sky and some sunshine, Spirits raising already. Unfortunately cant go away in the van as I have a heart scan Wed morning so hope the fine spell stays as long as the rain did


----------



## moblee

Nothing too serious I hope Sandra :!:


----------



## aldra

I have a replacement aortic valve so it has to be checked every 12 months as it is a tissue valve with a limited lifespan of between 5-10 yrs. Metal last longer but then anti coagulants are needed for life and I did not want that


----------



## moblee

Blimey, Good luck.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, I'm here at last


----------



## aldra

Did you have a long lie-in?


----------



## Zimee

No no no I am noy falling for this one again...

[video width=400 height=350:ab54d4b8c3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEIE2q7kvxQ&feature=colike[/video:ab54d4b8c3]

Zim


----------



## SomersetSteve

Unfortunately my computer wouldn't show whatever it was you weren't going to fall for again


----------



## aldra

Maybe zim will come back and tell us Steve  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hopefully he will :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zimee

I wasnt going to fall for this thread again lol... Tried attaching a funny You Tube vid but for some reason I cant post them, maybe someone can tell me what I am doing wrong, I am using the video button and puttinf the link in.

Zim :?


----------



## aldra

How are the mighty fallen Zim

Steve or Phil will know the answer to your ?

Keep me amused with their videos and emoticons

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I copy embedded code with right click of mouse
& paste where you want it.....This one needs volume


----------



## Zimee

My PC runs through a HiFi system so that clib sounds great. Thanks for that.

Zim


----------



## moblee

Did you know how to do it already ?? :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No clips, lets look for a really silly emoticon...


----------



## Zimee

moblee said:


> Did you know how to do it already ?? :wink:


I did not mate, you taught me. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last for tonight...


----------



## Christine600

Not as last as me, Steve!


----------



## moblee

Or me :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm lastier and nastier tonight :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

well I'm first and last this morning :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last, I'm last I'm last


----------



## aldra

not for long :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But I'm last again now :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

you sneaked that one in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I did, didn't I :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

I'm Last now :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nope, I'm last :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

both wrong, its me again :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Sorry!


----------



## Zimee

BOOYA and I strike back

Zim :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ooooh! Parsley :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Parsley, sage, Rosemary and thyme  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sooner or later we were bound to arrive at Scarborough Fair I suppose :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

remember me to Mary :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Will do - when at last I get there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last for now, teatime :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Enjoy


----------



## moblee

Hello folks










Finished for the day :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Had tea, now to nibble in front of the TV


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

What you nibbling Steve,? don't answer that :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Twiglets, finished them though  

Still, at least I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

morning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Sandra, anyone else about :?:


----------



## aldra

Think that's a no :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We are thin on the ground aren't we :?:

Still, can be last for longer   

Back to it I suppose


----------



## aldra

My turn to be last now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll just slip on Top  :lol:


----------



## Zimee

Its just a jump to the left...

Zim :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'll hop in here


----------



## moblee

& I'll skip on top.


----------



## rosalan

Just you mind my roof Moblee... all this skipping about with your height to consider & your bad leg.

Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

With my hip I'll just creep in at the bottom :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

sounds like the Rocky Horror show :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Aldra; you made it! But the day is mine! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good to see someone's awake, need a bit of competition y'know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you all have kept the last place warm for me when i was busy "working".


----------



## aldra

right Christine, enough warmth now move over, its my turn :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Finished work, weekend YIPPEE


----------



## aldra

going anywhere Phil?

Weather looks good this way


----------



## Christine600

I'm staying home this weekend.

And last in this thread - atleast some of the time.


----------



## moblee

I don't think I'm doing ANYTHING unless swmbo say's different :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Got to fix the garage doors, they've swollen and are very hard to open   

Still, a brief chance to be last


----------



## moblee

Rubbing them down steve ?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yup, could take a while


----------



## aldra

I'm doing nothing much this weekend

Already done my market shop so I think a day of pottering

And trying to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Garage doors sorted, good big handle added in case they stick again!!!

New bit of liner to get now for the "stream" part of a water feature


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> New bit of liner to get now for the "stream" part of a water feature


Use your Garage doors :!: They'll look "swell"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good work Steve' hope they wont be too small when the dry weather comes 8O
oops is that me last??


----------



## SomersetSteve

The old doors (still got them for use elsewhere) would be too big but we got staff discount on the new liner - oldest boyfriend works there   Can wait a day or two before putting in so now for the TV


----------



## aldra

right so I'll slip in and be last whilst you watch TV :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nothing on  

The Tv  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Barb's finally catching up with Downton so I'm now free to be last


----------



## aldra

last nights TV was rubbish for a Sat. night
No wonder I don't watch it much


----------



## Christine600

Last night I watched an old episode of The Sweeney. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Tonight its Lewis, I enjoy that


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've got the complete set of the Sweeney on DVD, must watch them again, bit of violence, car chases - great :twisted: :twisted:

Took the MH out for a run today, bacon butties sat by the sea at Seaton


----------



## aldra

sounds good


----------



## Christine600

Not bad but last is better. :wink:


----------



## moblee

You don't seem to Understand :x


----------



## SomersetSteve

Who is going to be last :?: :?: :?:










:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

I think it will be me


----------



## Christine600

This Granada is often last - and so am I!


----------



## aldra

Not often enough Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Did you know Ford supplied the vehicles for The Sweeney on condition that the villains never used a Ford? Hence the Jag getaway cars and Bedfords not Transits for the villains.

Ahh well, last at last after fixing mother in law's garage door that some scumbags forced open last night


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Did you know Ford supplied the vehicles for The Sweeney on condition that the villains never used a Ford? Hence the Jag getaway cars and Bedfords not Transits for the villains.


No, but I did wonder if that's why Morse drove a Jag; Thaw having chased so many of them.


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've got a good point there, was intriguing in Endeavour that Morse's Jag - 248RPA - was on the villain's forecourt, is there going to be another episode sometime in the future :?: :?:










Still fuming about the idiots who bust the door...


----------



## aldra

Hope they didn't get away with anything Steve


----------



## Christine600

Too bad you can't get any help from The Sweeney.


----------



## SomersetSteve

They took a tool box that only had some screws etc. in, dumped it down the road. Their potential gain was far less than the cost of the damage as is so often the case 

Always liked Mk2 Jags, might be a disappointment to drive compared to modern cars though - but so much more style :!:

I did once, many years ago, nearly buy something a bit like this with a 5.3 litre V8:-


----------



## aldra

good morning everyone


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

couldn't think of anything to say, tired today for some reason


----------



## SomersetSteve

I know, Christmas over, summer seems a long time ahead, no sun...

Still, here's something to look forward to:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad it's raining now - hopefully it's emptied out when summer comes.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Need some sun, wakes you up, improves your mood and generally makes you feel better - even gives more enthusiasm for being last


----------



## aldra

I'm not that tired to miss being last
Lost 9ibs last week eating only fruit and veg, no wine, seeing what this week will do


----------



## SomersetSteve

Isn't 9lbs a lot to loose in a week? Might be why you're tired?

Still, you were last for a while :lol: :lol:

Coffee time :!:


----------



## aldra

lack of calories from wine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I wonder if there is a crisps and wine diet? I would try that!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh dear, you aren't suffering from wine deficiency syndrome are you


----------



## aldra

certain that I am :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

when the times right its easily cured :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'd be the last to deny someone their glass of wine


----------



## aldra

thats my last for tonight, bedtime and a little reading before sleep
goodnight all, sleep tight


----------



## Christine600

Sleep well, Sandra

and Steve.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone 

You were late to bed Christine


----------



## smithiesagain

Good morning everyone from Sunny Agadir ( has that cheered you up ?)

I have never visited this thread before......ta--da !!!!


Jenny


----------



## aldra

Hi Jenny,

On a wine free month, couldn't manage that with sunny days, relaxing with a glass of wine--bliss
You enjoy the sunshine


----------



## moblee

Hello :hello2: 

Dinnertime thought I'd better nominate myself for Last poster


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dinnertime :?: :?: What timezone are you in :?: :lol: :lol:

Morning all


----------



## aldra

nomination noted Phil

and rejected :lol: :lol:

He's in a world of his own Steve never mind a time zone, thats what comes from working from home--one long coffee and meal break :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Dinnertime at 11:03 :?: :?: Got to be running on Central European Time :lol: :lol: :lol:

I can work and drink coffee y'know :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

So can I ,its the break to make it that takes the time :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Make a pot first thing, doesn't take long to pour a cup from it


----------



## aldra

prefer mine freshly made


----------



## SomersetSteve

Such luxury to have the time to do so


----------



## aldra

Jealousy will get you everywhere  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## aldra

Aren't you supposed to be working?????

Forget trying to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not a lot of work about at present


----------



## Christine600

I'll just put my cup down here - in the last post - so that I can find it when I want another sip.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Be careful where you leave it :!:


----------



## Christine600

Thanks, Steve - but I have a guard










the little goblin gets one sip each day. :lol:


----------



## moblee

:? Split shift as a School caretaker.

:-({|=


----------



## SomersetSteve

Split shifts   

Bad enough going to work once a day :!: I've done odd shifts as well as the good old lates, earlies, nights - and it was always 7 nights straight off then 8 hours rest before Monday's late - would kill me now I reckon :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Don't envy you the split shifts Phil, we used to do a lot of those when I was doing my nurse training but we used the time to catch up on sleep
(young, single and free :lol: :lol in the afternoon

Not the same when you have a family life

Is that me last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were last Sandra but now 'tis little ol' me


----------



## aldra

woke up in the middle of very strange dreams and hot. Id overridden the CH earlier and it was still on. 

Stupid control, our old one you could override for 1 hr and it would automatically revert back to timed programme this one stays on override till you switch it back

Off now and I will go back to bed soon

looks like I'm last tonight, sleep tight all you workers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all    

Sorry you didn't sleep well Sandra   

It did you give you a chance to be last though


----------



## moblee

Late morning break :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

early afternoon break :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

end of lunch break :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

time for a mini break

Haven't done anything yet to take a break from, it will be one of those days 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

A fairly productive day today, at last I can be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

mmmmmmm, maybe

or maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It would be if the server would respond so I could upload the stuff I've done :twisted: :twisted:

Still, gives me time to be last while I'm waiting :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

while you wait, Ill just take the opportunity to be last

Did you watch Earthflight? what a fantastic,stunning programme


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've recorded it for tomorrow - or whenever! - the first two were great viewing.

Server finally responded after just over an hour  

That me last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

First and last this morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning, welcome to Friday the 13th :!: :!: 

Seems I didn't put my date of birth in my profile...


----------



## aldra

Is it your birthday Steve?

You prob/ did have your Birthday registered but I'm sure they were wiped out on the last reorg and reverted to Jan 1st-- hence the masses of birthdays on that day


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is, Friday 13th as well...


----------



## aldra

A very happy birthday :new-bday:

Hope you are having a lovely day

Family all eaten and gone home, what a noisy bunch, peace has at last decended

I'm shattered


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've been out for a meal with all the family - not such a big one as yours! - had a lovely day.


----------



## aldra

So is that 60 now Steve????


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, I've put the right date in my profile, next year for a while our oldest will be 30, I'll be 60 and mother in law 90.

Anyway, that's me last for now


----------



## aldra

My oldest is 47 
Youngest 39

Only 8 yrs between 1st and last 

I shall be 25 this year :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I sometimes wish we'd had more but it would have been a bit crowded here - got to have space for the dogs as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A belated Happy Birthday to you, Steve!

Here is some more cake:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you Christine









:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

whilst you are eating Christines' cake

that's me last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That reminds me, must have a bit cake in a minute


----------



## aldra

coffee break time???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's Saturday :!: :!: 

:wav:


----------



## aldra

so it is :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mon. Sat no difference to me


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not much difference to me, if there's work to do just as well do it even on


----------



## aldra

Steve you should have dedicated days off, time just for you and your family
Does your wife work?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Barb only works Mondays and Thursdays normally, me I work when I've got some peace and quiet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

right that's long enough to be last, 

my turn now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

wondered where you had got to


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, he's rather deserted us hasn't he :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm still around


----------



## SomersetSteve

So am I - night all


----------



## Christine600

I'm still around too - and last even.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all - Christine, you've been last for long enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Morning Steve!



SomersetSteve said:


> Good morning all - Christine, you've been last for long enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


You could have given me one more minute so that I rounded the 24h mark. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

One more minute would have been 12 hours   
Far too long for you to have to bear the burden of being last, just as well I stepped in to rescue you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, 'tis


----------



## moblee

Congratulations


----------



## aldra

Still Monday :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ill take over being last


----------



## Christine600

Still too early for me :roll:



SomersetSteve said:


> One more minute would have been 12 hours


Obviously too long - my brain must be medium fried already. :lol:


----------



## aldra

must be time for an afternoon snooze now Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

All the usual suspects so far today - any newcomers want to take up the challenge :?: :?: If so you are very


----------



## moblee

I don't mind joining in


Signed Anonymous :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I can do an anonymous post too. 8O


----------



## aldra

ok, no 3 anonymous poster :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Unfortunately the cat ate A Nony Mouse


----------



## aldra

saved by the cat!!!!

back to the identification parade then :lol:


----------



## moblee

& no.4 anonymoose 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

This looks to be said a nony moose 

:g: : : :d: :n: :i: :g: :h: :t: :a: :l: :l:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This is me!

And I'm right here! 

And you got more than 12 hours Steve. Congrats!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It takes stamina and determination to be last  

Anyway, welcome to


----------



## aldra

morning all

Jan/ is flying by, soon be Spring


----------



## SomersetSteve

Soon be time for


----------



## aldra

could be now if we followed the sun

but my get up and go ,got up and went :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think mine just froze solid this morning :!:


----------



## Christine600

Your what, Steve?

I would have been following the sun if I did not have to do those work ability tests. 

But if I followed the sun I might be in a no internet zone so this is not bad either.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> Your what, Steve?


My "get up and go" failed to get up and go due to the cold today 

Nice and warm and last now though


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Jan is flying by


Is she going somewhere nice ?








:lol:


----------



## Christine600

Is she flying in to get to the last post perhaps?


----------



## SomersetSteve

If she was I've snuck in now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll sneak in too before she comes!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hey, over 12 hours this time - a really heroic effort, 

:c: : :n: :g: :r: :a: :t: :v: :l: :a: :t: :i: : :n: :s:


----------



## aldra

yep well done Christine

I'm just not myself without looking forward to a glass or two of wine in the evening. Day 17 of veg and no wine-23 to go 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Still no wine :?:


----------



## aldra

no, not one drop


----------



## SomersetSteve

Full marks for sticking to it


----------



## moblee

Well done sandra  :drinking:


----------



## Christine600

Wine? Did anyone mention wine? 

I'll just click submit here first and then


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'll just keep pouring shall I :?:


----------



## aldra

Who needs enemies with friends like you two :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We aim to please Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Good Steve, but I aim to be last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, welcome to









I've got a hangover from the fumes from pouring all that wine for you girls last night


----------



## aldra

a late good morning to you all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Better late than never, better last than first :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

my turn to be last


----------



## SomersetSteve

OK


----------



## aldra

Thank you Steve  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No problem, it's my turn now though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

short but sweet  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've had a good innings this afternoon but here I am now


----------



## aldra

I'll wait then :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Sorry Aldra, this thread is now closed.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Excuse me but it's my turn to beLAST


----------



## adonisito

Surely the last post should be musical and played by a soldier ? We are not qualified.


----------



## aldra

Or stamped delivered by a postman :lol: :lol:

Hi there adonisito


----------



## adonisito

Hi Aldra,

I am hijacking this thread entirely by telling you our New Year's eve meal in Amboise rather surprised us. We thought there were 4 choices for each of the 6 courses. There were'nt - you got the whole lot!

Still 3 1/2 hours later we struggled over the bridge to the aire and heard one solitary firework. I actually preferred it to be stuck in front of Jools Holland or asleep! 

And the weather was cloudy but it's a great time to go. Empty aires etc.

A huge posse of mods will now close this as I have wondered way off topic. 
But Steve will be back. He's from Somerset.


----------



## aldra

Gosh, sounds like our cruise

If you left anything they brought you a different meal in case you didn't like it, it was hard work :lol: :lol: The poor waiters were so desperate to please

Glad you enjoyed your break 

Aye, our Steve is from where the cider apples grow Hic :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Maybe these guys are


----------



## aldra

are what?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh what a blast!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmm, replied to the wrong post, didn't notice there was another page









Still, think I'm in the right place now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

A little to much to drink eh Steve :lol: :lol:

Good morning all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon, quiet today isn't it :?:

Maybe these guys will wake us up


----------



## Christine600

Yes Steve - it worked. :roll: Which one is you?

Having my coffee after dinner. A perfect time for getting the last post in. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Finished  
I'm last so no need to








on about it :!: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Christine
After dinner coffee at 5.15pm ? Is that right, surely its aperitif time?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now it's my turn for after dinner coffee


----------



## aldra

Still peaceful :sleepy2:

The kids have only just gone

Time for a decaff coffee


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oldest has gone, had my Ovaltine, time for a bit more telly


----------



## moblee

First coffee of the day


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm on my third


----------



## aldra

Late today, have been to two markets- Bolton and Bury+ Asda

Shopping finished now to cook a 5kg ham


----------



## Christine600

Just had my two first coffees. 



adonisito said:


> Christine
> After dinner coffee at 5.15pm ? Is that right, surely its aperitif time?


I knew there was something I forgot! Will try to do better today. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Mustn't forget aperitifs must we :?: 

I'm having my after lunch coffee at the moment


----------



## aldra

what a lot of coffee flying about

Ill skip the coffee and go for last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## moblee

Too much caffiene :!:

How about a soft drink :?:

P.s I'm not a sales rep :lol: :lol: 
Needs volume.........


----------



## Christine600




----------



## SomersetSteve

I've got the nibbles, what's there to eat :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Whist you're all busy drinking and eating

Ill just be last :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Found a mini pork and pickle pie in the fridge


----------



## aldra

You will be up with indigestion or weird dreams Steve


----------



## moblee

As it's your Birthday Sandra & I've already posted there


----------



## aldra

He/she is cute Phil


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> He/she is cute Phil


So are you Baby


----------



## SomersetSteve

Our birthday girl is cute  

But is she cute enough to be last all day :?: :lol: :lol:








Sandra


----------



## aldra

She will keep trying

Albert says I'm very trying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Surely not :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Albert


----------



## aldra

Hello Phil (from Albert)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello Albert - who's last in your house :?:


----------



## aldra

ME ME ME

I'M LAST

The family are going home now

Singing Happy Birthday was spooky

did I really set in motion all these people?????

Love them to bits, mine and theirs--so lucky


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hello Phil (from Albert)


I've pulled :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

He's very old and he's got a beard

Are you sure??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmm... funny sort of day on here :lol: :lol: :lol:

Last time for young Sandra


----------



## aldra

Still trying to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> He's very old and he's got a beard
> 
> Are you sure??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










:wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yes he'd pass for Father Christmas


----------



## SomersetSteve

It takes all sorts to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It truly does :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last coffee of the day, does that mean I'm last :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> It takes all sorts to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I quite agree :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Had some Allsorts at Christmas, first time for ages - very nice too


----------



## aldra

that's long enough to be last Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

And that's long enough for you to be last Sandra, not your birthday today y'know


----------



## aldra

True, another year older but at least I cant die young :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Depends on your definition of young and old :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My kids call us aged parents :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Move over :!: Moblee's coming through :evil:


----------



## aldra

we leave you to be last for a bit then :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Moblee's gone in a flash :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> we leave you to be last for a bit then :lol:


FIVE MINUTES  

You giveth too much Sandra :twisted:


----------



## SomersetSteve

She's been more generous this time though


----------



## aldra

She's not very well today, stomach upset, think its been doing the rounds 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope you're soon better


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Hope you're soon better


I think you got that wrong - *Hope you're soon last* was probably what you ment to write.


----------



## aldra

feeling better, started Sunday night-48 hr bug

Do I find myself last???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, briefly


----------



## aldra

then again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It could be me..................


----------



## SomersetSteve

But at present it's ME


----------



## moblee

Well done steve.


----------



## SomersetSteve




----------



## aldra

very well done--now move over ,my turn :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Work all done and here I am


----------



## aldra

so am I  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just a quick try---to be last :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Did you think you were last :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

for nearly half an hour :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

am I last???????????


----------



## SomersetSteve

You are... Ooops, were


----------



## moblee

Hello Nora+ Neil 

You have to be quick on this post to be last :!:

If you don't believe me watch this space............


----------



## SomersetSteve

You do indeed have to be quick but we're a friendly bunch on here


----------



## Christine600

My internet has been very bad today. But if you can read this it did work!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> My internet has been very bad today. But if you can read this it did work!


Well I'm reading it so at least your Last :twisted: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh Phil, all Christine's efforts to be last and then you usurp her :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nora+Neil

Thank God I'm last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all, my turn now   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Long enough Steve, you should be working anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1943

Me now What's my prize?


----------



## aldra

well done1943 you lasted-----well----minutes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You only lasted minutes as well Sandra  

Back to work


----------



## aldra

Ah, but here I am again Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'm still here


----------



## aldra

Is that just us two then???  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Looks like it


----------



## aldra

just cant get the staying power these days, whatever is the world coming to? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm here for a little while


----------



## aldra

A very little while!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Right, three hours is quite long enough Sandra, I'm last now   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok, you can be last now--did you watch Earthflight?, what a programme I love it


----------



## SomersetSteve

Recorded it to watch tomorrow, it's a great series.

Must be last thing by now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now that was a good run Steve, only just got on today


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was a very good run, thanks to all who refrained from posting and dislodging me    

Back to it for a little while yet


----------



## Christine600

:lol:

No staying power here. Have had a couple of sleepless nights in a row. :roll: 

But now I'm last and soon I am in bed.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry you're not sleeping very well - is it the stress of trying to be last :?:   

Guess it's last thing again...


----------



## aldra

Same problem here Christine, seem to drop off about 5am, done a lot of reading though 

Now I'm last  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've watched a lot of late night telly until I'm ready to drop off, still wake up normal(ish) time  

I hate to have to tell you this, but I'm last not you :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh dear - seems none of you are last anymore. 



SomersetSteve said:


> Sorry you're not sleeping very well - is it the stress of trying to be last :?:


Must be! Cannot belive trying too hard to work a little got anything to do with it. :lol:



aldra said:


> Same problem here Christine, seem to drop off about 5am, done a lot of reading though


I get to see a lot of films. Usually see one if I'm unable to sleep after a couple of hours. Have a colection of low key and slightly boring ones - they are the best! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Back to me then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

My turn, my turn :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

It must be mine now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ok, your turn now...

Oooops :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The last place is mine, mine, mine!!!

So precious!


----------



## moblee

Morning Christine  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Until Nuke put a shilling in the meter it looked like Moblee was the last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Morning all :!:


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello there Sandra, how are you this cold Sunday :?:


----------



## aldra

Cold here but a lovely day--I'm inside in the warmth  :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Hello again,
According to the page numbers for this topic, there is a mysterious "lost page" - the last one. This is where I have posted the final message. Since nobody can now access it even me, I am therefore the last person. Hurrah!


----------



## aldra

Nice try Adonisto :lol: :lol:

There is indeed a mysterious missing last page

It lies in wait for the day of "the last post" 

Enjoy your trip to France


----------



## Christine600

The last page is lost so it's hard for others to join. :lol:

It's cold here too today, but we have plenty of wood so no worries.

And sometimes we even have internet! Got a text from the repair man - him showing up here is delayed another week.


----------



## moblee

Christine a Little bit of you is better than Nothing


----------



## aldra

Now that is sweet Phil, Christine has gone all gooey eyed


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh dear, we're not going to get all gooey and sentimental about this are we :?:


----------



## aldra

Only to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I know I'm just a Gentlemen............. & not a Toilet :roll: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Must be many people who've seen that sign and said "At last!!"


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning first of the last today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all last posters, how are we all :?: It's been trying to snow here


----------



## Christine600

Late online today - it was very cold this morning and I had to hurry with the fireplace.  And then hot coffee and a cooked breakfast. Now I'm starting to thaw.



moblee said:


> Christine a Little bit of you is better than Nothing


----------



## aldra

No central heating Christine?

We tend to light the fire late morning on chilly winter days more for the effect of a blazing log fire--cant beat it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Been to Taunton and back the frost warning was flashing all the way, It was raining but trying to turn to snow - time to light the fire now I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Sorry to blow out your fire, Steve - I'm last now. :lol:

No central heating, Sandra! :? 

We have a little electricity on at night, but we need to get the fireplace going in the winter. Thanks to my uncle we have plenty of firewood.


----------



## SomersetSteve

My fire's doing very well, little dog sat bolt upright in front of it to warm himself - we had one used to hold a front paw up to warm, then swop to warm the other!

That's probably the last from me 'til teatime :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

we too have plenty of logs due to Alberts dog walking in the Cemetery-a lovely wooded area. as soon as he spots a fallen or cut tree he whips back in the car to collect the logs. Haven't bought logs for years.

Saves a fortune on fuel, but still costs a fortune to heat this house--should really downsize--one day :lol: :lol:

Last for now though :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've got plenty of free logs as well - strange how some people are just glad to be rid of them!

Hope the weathers OK tomorrow, got a trip onto Exmoor to do :!:


----------



## Christine600

We have a small patch of land with just enough trees to keep up with our modest demands.

Managed to book my first MH habitation test today. Hope it's not deemed inhabitable! 8O :lol: 

Oh - and I'm last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

We need to be thinking about a hab test I suppose, fridge doesn't always want to work on gas 

Still, that's the *last* thing to worry about *last* thing at night


----------



## Christine600

I'm not really worried but the warranty require one.

I do worry about this post becoming next to last though! :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Warranty conditions can be a pain but better than a claim being disallowed.

Anyway, after a nice trip to snowy Exmoor, I'm last now


----------



## Christine600

Had some errands to run and took the motorhome. Learned that it's a big bonus when shopping meat and fish to have a fridge freezer in your car! 

But now we're home and I am last!


----------



## aldra

We need to book a habitation check, van will be 12 months old in April, seems a pain to have a hab test when nothing is wrong.

Should have gone away tomorrow but found a new suite, well two actually, all this thought of downsizing has made me upsize, the main lounge takes two suites and we downsized when the kids left. Now going back to upsizing, a change is as good as a rest :lol: :lol: :lol:

Going next week to West Coast Scotland via the Lakes

I think that's me LAST now


----------



## SomersetSteve

The West Coast and the Lakes? Lucky you, bit too far from here for a short break  

I seem to be last at present :?:


----------



## Christine600

Sandra perhaps you could just get a couple more motorhomes? Then you can be very flexible? :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra would need a big 'un to get two suites in it :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And she can tow a caravan after. :lol:


----------



## aldra

One is enough thankyou :lol: :lol: 

Going to arrange delivery of the suites today and to check they really are the ones we want from a comfort point of view

Today is cold but beautiful just waiting for the big freeze so may be as well that we delayed our trip

Don't know how long our trip will be Steve as we take the dog there is no time limit on us


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope the dog is included in the comfort check :lol: :lol: 

Work does rather get in the way of trips away doesn't it :?: Trouble is, lack of it can also limit them  

Last for now


----------



## aldra

well a wasted journey only has one suite so has ordered two more, we will prob go away and sort them out when we get back

No work to get in the way of our trips :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

All this talk of suites is making me wonder if we've got any sweets hidden somewhere   

Can't go really go away at present but I ought to go out and start the MH...


----------



## aldra

I suppose we should to, but its cold very cold

So think we'ed better think it out again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Still thinking about it, but dark as well as cold now so I'll leave it till tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

Last again!

Busy packing the MH again. 

My brother phoned - the one who got his drivers licence suspended for speeding - if I could be his driver a few days. 

So I'm combining helping him and having a trip on my own. Do not really know how long I will be gone. Which is the best way to do it. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Not last

That's me Christine   :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No. I'm last, Sandra second to last and Christine third from last. My congratulations and thanks for a well fought contest to all competitors :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Steve!

But not good enough since I'm last.

But now I'm off - into the land of uncertain internet connections so behave yourselves. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine enjoy yourself we will keep the last place warm for you


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't know where Christine is off to but I hope it's warmer than here :!:

Busy morning but now I've a bit of time to be *LAST*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Your bit of time is up, my turn now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't I have bit longer :?: 

Pleeease :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well, seeing that its you Ill let you be last longer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

worried now, why I am still last????


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry, I know it's a big responsibility being last, should have taken over sooner but was engrossed in the telly this evening  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> I don't know where Christine is off to but I hope it's warmer than here :!:


I doubt it - we had a little snow tonight.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We haven't had any snow, it's just freezing out


----------



## aldra

No snow here either, heavy frost, snow forecast Sat or Sunday, messing up our decision to go away as it looks like plenty of rain to follow still watching the forcasts, do not like wet weather + dog+motorhome-bad combination :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Try wet weather + 3 dogs + motorhome :!: :!: 

Wasn't that bad as we had really good coats for them - but we seem to have left/lost them   

At least the MH started today, but was a bit reluctant...


----------



## Christine600

A wet Me and a motorhome is almost more than I can handle! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Its all I can handle Christine and we have a garage given over to the dog, but he has to be walked and only use the garage for the worst of the wetness


----------



## SomersetSteve

One of ours fell in a canal many years back and one of the dogs found "eau de canal" irresistable squeaking non stop until we got back and bathed her :!:


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately ours will enter any water, adores swimming, kept on lead near canals as he plunges in and we cant get him out

A muddy puddle will do if all else fails :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bare in mind that poodles were original water retrievers, our standard won't even get his feet wet in a puddle :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

I think I will sample eau de last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Was it nice :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

I wish ours wouldn't, I reckon he's half fish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ours are sensibly staying in the warm this morning, even got a dusting of snow now - was b****y cold filling the bird feeders


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Was it nice :?: :?:


It was nice while it lasted. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Snowing here covering fairly quickly, looks great in the garden from inside a cosy house

Thats me last for now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> SomersetSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it nice :?: :?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nice while it lasted. :lol:
Click to expand...

Glad about that, nice to know you enjoyed it   

Still snowing here but it's thawing at the same time - if it freezes again now it'll interesting


----------



## aldra

Going to make a Moroccan fish stew for tea

Just thought I'd be last first :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Finally snowing here now, must of been *Last* to get any :?:


----------



## aldra

not before time Phil

Im still last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No go

Still last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

WOZ


----------



## SomersetSteve

Raining here, snow all gone 

Better than *last* winter

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

But not as good as this one, which is the LAST one up till now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last thing already, just time to be last


----------



## aldra

HE HE HE

No No No!!!

I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrys

No you are not


----------



## moblee

*I'M LAST* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I am!

Just knocked over my coffee - but the anti slide mat I use soaked up most of it so nothing hit the sofa of the floor. 

Perhaps I should start using anti slide mats in the house too? :lol:


----------



## aldra

just cant take you anywhere Christine  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm amazed my keyboard survives the dogs nudging my arm while I'm drinking coffee in front of the computer...

Last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Maybe they need a cup of tea too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Don't know about coffee, gonna have a glass of red with my lunch and then watch the rugby.


----------



## aldra

Just the one adonisito? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Better not have any wine - might be charged with being drunk in charge of a poodle :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No way, everyone knows the dog is in charge of the "owner" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The pair of them needed a bath when they got back today, didn't seem to want it though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No snow Steve

He comes back ok after a good roll in the snow

the dog isnt bad either :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Snow didn't last long here, just left the forest tracks really muddy  

I can't believe it's last thing already


----------



## Christine600

The snow is raining away here too. So nothing better to do than sitting here and becoming last! 

Oh and make some coffee!


----------



## moblee

Good morning Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, at last I'm here to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon Christine,Phil and Steve

Now Ill just settle into last place :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon, just popped in to be last before lunch


----------



## aldra

but not for long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Waiting in my MH while my brother is in a meeting. I think I have the best part of the job! 

And voila - I'm last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could make yourself a coffee while you're waiting - the advantage of a MH is you've always got a kitchen with you


----------



## aldra

Good idea, coffee, cake, music or a good book


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's why we have 'em :!: :!: 

Is it last thing :?: Nearly but maybe not quite...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

no not quite the last :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It wasn't, but maybe now it is


----------



## Christine600

A nice run you had there, Steve - but now I'm here. 

With my first cup of coffee.


----------



## aldra

Ok, time to move over Christine, hope some of that coffee is decaff :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Decaff coffee is as pointless as alcohol free beer :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Morning everyone


----------



## aldra

Mix and match to keep the caffeine down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Keep the caffeine up, gotta keep awake long enough to be last

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I needed the coffeine to drive the last couple of hours today! 

But it was our last trip - so it's only fitting that this post is the last too.


----------



## aldra

Last but one Christine, bed time for me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chrys

Good night


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil 

another bright day here


----------



## aldra

Still last I see, whose the best last now 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Busy day, sorting broadband and a laptop for someone. Time at last to be last


----------



## aldra

wish you lived near me , no broadband problems but every other problem, linking the computer, buying a Tv recorder, we are from yhe dinosor age, soon to be extinct :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

The main theme of all this seems to be drinking coffee. I have just seen the forecast for next week in France and suspect that we'll be dring gallons of the stuff. Still, IF we eventually do visit Rouen Cathedral, I hope you will all say "well done that man".

Don't know why I wrote that really, but overnighting there doesn't exactly fill me with excitement, but if Mrs Adonisto says "you are taking me to the Cathedral", what can I do?


----------



## aldra

Visit the Cathedral

drink in the ethos, and who knows what the result will be

You only live once 

Added to your memory bank could be????????

To much coffee is drunk on this thread

Up the decaffinated, Nescafe Gold blend is very good, a bit expensive


----------



## moblee

I don't care if it rains or freezes as long as I've got my plastic jesus sitting on the dashboard of my car comes in colours pink & pleasant...................... :?:


----------



## aldra

WHAT??????


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was different that's for sure :!:

Rouen - visit the cathedral :!:

Coffee - machine will soon be set up ready to go first thing tomorrow   

PS I'm *last* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No no Steve its me

goodnight everyone


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry Sandra, I think you'll find it's *me* who is LAST

   
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Nope cos I'm still up--for last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just sipping my coffee and posting using my mobile phone to make sure that I'm last. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm enjoying my third coffee of the day    

Just a short break to be last, back to it now :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Back from shopping, intended to drive to Cheshire for the snowdrop walk but decided against it in view of the rain

That's me last then :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Every time you lot mention coffee, I'm going to post on this, making me the last. Anyway, what happened to Motorhomersimpson, he who set this whole thread up?


----------



## aldra

I never mention it ,its the other lot that drinks gallons of it

me, I prefer wine :lol:

Romantic week in Paris then Adonisito


----------



## lesanne

Wy oh Wy do you persist when you know in the bottom of your bottle of Vino that the last one is ME......


----------



## aldra

Because I can always open another one :lol: :lol: :lol:

and be last


----------



## SomersetSteve

I haven't got any wine open, to late for coffee, but I'm still last


----------



## nukeadmin

well I have been working on mhf last 4 nights until gone midnight, so I am last now


----------



## moblee

:laughing3: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Chrys

I thought I was last

Goodnight

Chris


----------



## aldra

Looks like you were Chris, Yesterday :lol: :lol:

First last this morning


----------



## moblee

Hello


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, my turn now :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all,trying to snow here, the remains of the last snow still 
on the ground


----------



## Christine600

Just had to check who is last. Turns out it's me!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is indeed you Christine - or rather it was...


----------



## aldra

then it was you Steve--now its me


----------



## SomersetSteve

And now it's me again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

Why do you pair persist with the impossible when you know its me?


----------



## moblee

Or is it :?:


----------



## moblee

13,000


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well done Phil, a milestone posting :!:


----------



## Christine600

And one more post - and I'm last again. 

13000 - was that the price for beeing last? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well tried Christine

You need a coffee now

meanwhile I'll be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bit late for coffee don't you think :?: 

Last thing and I'm last


----------



## aldra

Not quite   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Never too late for coffee - or for beeing last!

You can even have some if you like


----------



## aldra

So kind Christine, I only drink decaffeinated coffee after my first full strength brew but it has to be Nescafe Gold Blend

That's me last for a little while


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've got a very nice, strong, mug of filter coffee, it's going down well this frosty morning


----------



## aldra

I'm on fresh orange juice now 

Feels cold and damp here ,must be frosty as snow isn't melting


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cold and dry here, just above freezing in the sun.

Must nearly lunchtime


----------



## aldra

Think Phil must still be recovering from Nuke's appearance :lol: :lol: :lol:

But has he mended the last page no, I don't think so 8O 8O

Never mind we don't complain

Much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Isn't the *last *page number as it is to make it hard to be *last* :?:

Was a surprise to see Nuke on here, the more who try the greater the challenge :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Its a lighthearted, non controversal thread of very easy going people (on this thread anyway :lol: :lol: :lol

All welcome, all threats gently turned aside, coffee addicts, except for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Right, I've had enough of this. Tomorrow we go to France. Our first fresh COFFEE will be at 6.30am, our second COFFEE will be at around 11, along with a small cake. Then after lunch we will have another COFFEE before walking the dog, then we may possibly have another COFFEE because it will be cold, about 5pm. After this it will not be coffee I can tell you.

Please laugh at us ,thinking of those "strange people" frrrreezing in their van with no EHU.

Can't wait, just defrosted the water system.

Rouen Cathedral had better be good.

Can I be last please?


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> So kind Christine, I only drink decaffeinated coffee after my first full strength brew but it has to be Nescafe Gold Blend


And that is the beauty of internet coffees - they can be any way you like. 



adonisito said:


> Can I be last please?


Sure, but only for so long. :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Cruel, so cruel.


----------



## aldra

I think Rouen Cathedral will be beautiful Adonisito, let us know

We camped for years in a trailer tent with 6 children all school holidays and loved it but we could walk the mountains for hours on end, the cold didn't matter

Just a bit concerned at our limited ability in the cold, particularly with the dog and towns, usually end up outside anyway 8O

We will prob/ go to our beloved Lakes complete with Wainwright books to relive the memories of high Lakeland Fells

I would have let you be last, but Christine spoiled it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Go and get another coffee Christine


----------



## adonisito

Yes, you're right, dog plus town is no fun, but I have cuuningly devised another plan. We will stay outside Rouen, then drive in, park, see cathedral, have a COFFEE then move on.


----------



## aldra

Coffee!,You fit right in here 8O 8O Adonisito 

Ill get my coat : :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

adonisito said:


> Tomorrow we go to France.
> Please laugh at us ,thinking of those "strange people" frrrreezing in their van with no EHU.
> Can't wait, just defrosted the water system.
> Rouen Cathedral had better be good.
> 
> Can I be last please?


Good luck in France....,we might go over Tuesday for a few days


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil

If you go go enjoy France


----------



## Christine600

adonisito said:


> Cruel, so cruel.


True, but the coffee is free!


----------



## moblee

Hello sandra  

We want to go to get some more Wine mostly, plus a short break :lol:


----------



## aldra

You have no heart Christine


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You have no heart Christine


She's got mine  :love7:


----------



## aldra

Now I am jealous :evil: :evil: :evil: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Is the green eyed monster creeping in here?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nearly last thing, must set the coffee pot up ready for the morning


----------



## moblee

Good morning
I'm having my First coffee


----------



## Christine600

Have to be heartless to win this ratrace. :lol:

But now that I'm last I can offer some coffee:


























moblee said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no heart Christine
> 
> 
> 
> She's got mine  :love7:
Click to expand...


----------



## aldra

Just about ready for my second cup myself


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just finished my third    

Soon be time for lunch then another coffee then take the dogs out


----------



## aldra

Oh for a cup of tea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last.


----------



## aldra

not now Christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

*COFFEE TIME :!: *


----------



## Christine600

I'll take some of that coffee, Phil!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've got some here if you want some


----------



## aldra

You get an awful lot of coffee in Brazil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

A lot of it finishes up here


----------



## aldra

Right, enough about coffee already :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I like that Phil :!: :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just had a coffee with my bacon sandwich


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:

I'm having one *Right* now myself.


----------



## aldra

Herbal tea   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now herbal tea is something I draw the line at, 'tis even worse than green tea :!: :!: 

Not quite time for another coffee but soon, very soon... :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ginger tea with a touch of honey--very nice


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not tried that but it does sound nice


----------



## Christine600

They even have coffee on the train I'm on. And toilets. And electricity. It's almost like a motorhome.

And they have wifi - so that I can become

LAST!


----------



## rosalan

It's a hard world Christine..... sorry!
Alan


----------



## aldra

A very hard world Alan :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's a hard 'nuff life for us,it's a hard 'nuff for us,instead of treated we get tricked, instead of kisses we get kicked :lol:


----------



## aldra

Gosh, that brings back vivid memories of Megan (G child now 18)

Played that dammed video, wore it out and played the new one over and over and over again 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

I'm still suffering the Kids Totally taking over the telly EVERY day :!:


----------



## aldra

A word from the wise

You should NEVER have had all those children :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And it just gets worse, uncontrolled grandchildren ruling the roost

Aldra


----------



## SomersetSteve

One thing I miss now the girls are grown up is kids TV :!: No excuse to watch Ballamoray or whatever its called  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yet another day of coffee and posting last.


----------



## moblee

1 hour & 3 minutes on top  

Lets change positions :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll leave you and Christine sorting out positions Phil

Just move you both over- I'm last now

happy Valentines Day to everyone


----------



## moblee

To the Ladies on this post







:love7:

 And steve


----------



## Christine600

Love all around. Love it!









Especially when I am last.


----------



## aldra

here's more Christine :love7:

But you cant be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not sure about that Phil









Think I'd better have a


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Not sure about that Phil












I think I'd better have a lie down I've come over all Queer


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now I need a lie down









:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Whilst you two sort out your gender issues

I'll just take over the last position :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now is that to Phil ,Steve?

I'm getting confused now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Off to France later, just for a couple of days.....Kids don't want to go :roll:

Got to get a *Load* of wine though fed up with paying nearly four quid a bottle for Tesco's vinegar 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Sounds like a good idea Phil

A bit too far though for us to go for a few days

Get some coffee whilst you are there :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Coffee's damn expensive in France sandra,we always take our own  

We've found a cheeky little red wine (4 euro's ) for a 5L barrel at the Auchan we get nearly 6 bottles per barrel I'm going to buy 20 barrel's that will see us through till June/july


----------



## SomersetSteve

Coffee used to be cheaper in France - how times change :!:

Been for a walk at Hestercombe this afternoon, time for me to be last now I think   

You'll all have to guess who this is for









:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I guess its for Mrs SomersetSteve

Did she say YES? :love7:

Ps Phil is there a cheeky white wine about the same price, I only drink white, he drinks Red

Always knew we were incompatible, if it doesn't change in the next 47 years I'm leaving him :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm not saying who it was for - nor whether she said yes   

Don't know why we don't go to France so much these days, we used to go out one night, back the next to Caen or Cherbourg 3 or 4 times a year - now it's easier rules on pet passports must resume the habit and top up our wine cellar    

Bit rash only giving him 47 years, men need at least 50 to change :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

True Steve, I'm bordering on intolerant 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm not bragging about France,but we buy a bottle in England most days for about £3.60 :!: 

In france my wine will be 78 euro's = about £70.00 sterling...... 110 days worth in England = £396.00.


£70 wine
£62.00 ferry
£40.00 Diesel (I've already got half a tank)

= £172.00

Plus we get a very short break  

Win win win I think :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hundred % win

But what about the white wine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

If we lived closer I'd get you some 


I'm off in about 20 minutes, Bye


----------



## aldra

Dont get it ,just name it

Bon voyage


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phil - "see" you when you get back, meantime one less contender for last place   

Must once again be nearly last thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

you got last place yesterday Steve

Im first last today


----------



## SomersetSteve

That makes me second last


----------



## aldra

now third, 

are you on holiday this week Steve or do you tend to work when the school is quieter?

Is it half term down there??


----------



## SomersetSteve

I work if and when there's some to do  

It is half term, hordes of kids when we went to Hestercombe yesterday do a "quiz" as they went round.

Would say more but it's time for a coffee so it's just last for now


----------



## Christine600

I just emptied my coffee mug so I have time to do a quick post.


----------



## aldra

Ill keep your place warm Christine whilst you make another coffee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Hello, its me. We are on an aire and I have found some free wifi. Rouen cathedral was shut for "exceptional reasons" , Mrs Adonisito was not amused, but we took lots of pics of the outside and had a coffee. The last 3 aires had no water - and I have just topped up from the "rinse your cassette tap" in this one by mistake. This may well be my last posting ever!


----------



## SomersetSteve

All that and the cathedral was shut :!: :!: :!: I bet she wasn't happy :!: 

Not a nice mistake to make but you should live


----------



## adonisito

Not happy !?? My god, you should have been there Steve (actually perhaps not), still I have survived so far ! And to think I struggled through all that Rouen traffic, parked as directed on the quay, found decent coffee shop etc etc.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fireworks are best enjoyed from a safe distance


----------



## Christine600

Thanks, Sandra - but now I have another cup so... 



adonisito said:


> The last 3 aires had no water - and I have just topped up from the "rinse your cassette tap" in this one by mistake. This may well be my last posting ever!


If you used your own hose you should be fine I think. If not I hope the toilet emptying facilities work well! :lol:


----------



## aldra

adonisito,

I am sure it was your fault :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't drink the water but truth is if you do probably no harm

We drank water from our system in Jerusalem, sprayed for mossies, smelt like sulfur

Although visitors who tried it got the runs

No one died

At least you found a coffee shop (password on here)

I only stay because I like the contributors, drink de-caff so my time is limited :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Do you mean something to do with the WI or Jerusalem in Israel :?:    

You don't have to drink coffee but it helps - caffeine makes you do stupid things faster  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Jerusalem in Israel

Just noticed you have a stable door on your van, I wish ours was, handy with the dog


----------



## Christine600

First time I've seen a stable door on a MH. Sounds nice Steve!


----------



## aldra

No horse in it that I can see

Hi Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

When we bought the MH we were unsure whether to change our ancient caravan or get a MH, we looked at the one we bought and it just seemed to tick all the boxes, it wasn't until later that we realised most don't have stable doors :!: Little Charlie loves it


----------



## aldra

Back from the snowdrop walk

Very pretty but at £3 each (oldies price :lol I'm not sure it was really good value, very small garden area compared to many. I expected it to be more like Chatsworth Still the snowdrops were lovely and I cant seem to grow them in clumps, the van has had a run out and 5 yr old enjoyed it --even though the pies I heated were still frozen in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Evenin' all  

Watch out - news coming through via 'the book' that Moblee is on the ferry home - hope it doesn't sink with all those barrels of wine


----------



## aldra

Good news, it will be good to have him back

Complete with wine, perhaps we can talk about wine and not COFFEE :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I do not mind talking about wine - but I'm even better at sampling it.


----------



## aldra

Sadly so am I

and I have an addictive personality

well that's my excuse anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

tokkalosh said:


> Evenin' all
> 
> Watch out - news coming through via 'the book' that Moblee is on the ferry home - hope it doesn't sink with all those barrels of wine


Hello Tricia.............My kids on Facebook :!: :lol:

Little B*GGERS  We wanted to stay another couple of days but couldn't stand the moaning :twisted: .

I bought 25 Barrels in the end = 125litres = 138 Bottles :hello2:

I was a little bit worried at customs both sides as I couldn't remember if their was a Litre limit or not :!:

Got through without being pulled though.


----------



## aldra

saying nothing

Cant find emoticon with sticking plaster

Kids, adorable little creatures, if they belong to somebody else

Have two Grandchildren here going at it hammer and tong :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## tokkalosh

Yeh Phil, I got the impression they were glad to be heading home. Shame they have to grow up isn't it, they alway enjoyed their French trips before.

Glad you were able to stock up with the wine though and didn't get spotted.

Enjoy the rest of your week off.


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

Back to School Monday 8O


----------



## tokkalosh

Didn't take you long to get home?!


----------



## moblee

We got to Dartford croosing at FIVE o'clock which is peak time for queues but it was pretty fast moving


----------



## aldra

Oh, that's so good :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

If I were going back to school I really would need some wine!


----------



## aldra

Christine you are incorrigible

but I like you


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good trip overall with all that wine Phil, pity I don't live close enough to come and sample some :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As for Christine graduating from coffee to wine, what is this thread coming to :?:     

Last thing is upon me so that's me last for now


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Good trip overall with all that wine Phil, pity I don't live close enough to come and sample some :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's all stacked up in my kitchen at the moment should last till June/july 

Well I'm LAST for now


----------



## Christine600

Coffee again this morning. :roll:



SomersetSteve said:


> As for Christine graduating from coffee to wine, what is this thread coming to :?:


It's last post? :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm having a Coffee too.


Too early for wine :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm ignoring both of you :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not like you to ignore people Sandra, I'm with Phil, to early for wine so I'm having a coffee


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I'm ignoring both of you :lol: :lol:


*Women*.. Can't live with em ,can't live without them :!:


----------



## aldra

I give in I'm having a coffee now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's the spirit, nice cup of coffee to set you up for the challenge of being last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

All busy drinking coffee?,

Good I'll slip in and be last  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just finished my coffee, time to be last again me thinks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thought you'd sneak in quick eh :?: :?: 

I was still reading other stuff on here so spotted you nicking last place   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll leave you to be last then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tealeaves  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Been sampling the wine Phil :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Phil there is nothing wrong with sampling the wine!  

I think I'll be sampling some cider tonight. 

With my MH beeing serviced I have nothing better to do. :roll: 

But I have one inch of coffee left in my cup to do first. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

On the cider now, lovely :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

What cider do you drink Steve?


----------



## moblee

*Cidre* :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Very funny Phil, which brand, although in cider country there must be loads of obscure brands


----------



## SomersetSteve

Usually Riches from Watchfield near Mark or Thatchers


----------



## aldra

Think we may just do a detour and pick some up

That info was as meaningful as Phils :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> That info was as meaningful as Phils :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :dontknow:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I know Phil, give a woman an answer and they still complain :lol: :lol:

Watchfield is near Mark which is near Highbridge, which is near J22 of the M5 - very near civilization in fact :lol: :lol: :lol:

They also do some good cheeses there - Cheddar with cider, with Marmite...

Hope this doesn't get me on naughty step, the beeb banned it


----------



## Christine600

Sandra I drink some cider I picked up in Sweden last summer.


----------



## moblee

You go for it Girl


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, but... Swedish cider :?: :?: :?: 

Can't beat some scrumpy


----------



## aldra

couldn,t get the sound

going to ban grandchildren on the computer


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra  

3 minute wonder :lol: My turn.


----------



## aldra

right tha'ts your 3 min

my turn now


----------



## moblee

8O I let you have 6 mins That's double :!:


----------



## aldra

Ill give you 12 and raise it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Your fast tonight sandra


----------



## moblee

..................................................... :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

and a little bit drunk :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

What  Watch out Albert xx :lol:


----------



## aldra

he,s in bed asleep

just doesn't have the staying power :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think I'd better have a wine 8O


----------



## aldra

go to bed phil I'm trying to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*NO* I'll be up all night 8O


----------



## moblee

*I WIN*


----------



## aldra

Ok, then you can be last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Right, my turn now, you two have had plenty of chances    

Hope you get the sound sorted Sandra, The Wurzels, especially the old 'uns with Adge (RIP) are great if sometimes near the mark


----------



## moblee

xxxxxxxx


----------



## aldra

still here :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

So am I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Right you Two I'm angry now :rightfighter5: 



I WIN.x


----------



## aldra

b****r

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Time for heavy stuff :?:


----------



## moblee

Nobody mentioned locking horns with no Tiger, woof,woof :?:


----------



## aldra

Right lets settle this in a calm and adult way

and let me be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OK.


----------



## aldra

Good well that's settled then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yup, that's settled :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

At last :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Indeed, takes time to sort things out sometimes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Are you still up, go to bed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right I'm going to bed

Sleep well see you in the morning--after coffee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> Right you Two I'm angry now :rightfighter5:
> 
> I WIN.x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm still here    

:leftfighter5: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

GOOD MORNING


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil, trust you enjoyed your breakfast coffee :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm having my second now


----------



## Christine600

I'm having my second coffee too - just the time to be last.


----------



## aldra

morning Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, been out all morning but now I'm home, got coffee and I'm last


----------



## aldra

Good outing????


----------



## SomersetSteve

Was a good morning, got oldest's broadband set up, met her friend with her baby (aren't they sweet when they're little and asleep!) and had a good catch up on what's been going on.


----------



## lucy2

been a member for the past 5+ years & i am on the site most days but never seen this post before, so lets keep it going shall we!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

Welcome lucy2


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Lucy 2 all are welcome - you don't even need to drink coffee as much as some of us do :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Ignore that Lucy2, I am the only sensible one on here, the others are loaded with caffeine

but I struggle on regardless


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't do it without caffeine, at least in reasonable amounts   

Why has the rival/imposter thread suddenly surfaced :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

:crazy: :sign3: 

I can't keep talking about Coffee it's just not my cup of Tea :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Because Phil rose to the bait :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[-( 



:drinking: :wav:


----------



## aldra

night, night


----------



## SomersetSteve

You mean that nice wine drinker Phil is winding us up :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Sandra :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

definitely, its only happened since his trip to France and cheap wine

Methinks he is over indulging :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You off for the night as well Phil - g'night then


----------



## aldra

good night all


----------



## moblee

& I will always love you.......................Poor Whitney.


----------



## aldra

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moblee

Time for one more post


----------



## aldra

But I may be last  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think there is time for one more tonight, so at last I'll say goodnight one and all


----------



## moblee

B*gger off to bed :!:


----------



## aldra

good morning one and all

Adonisito doesnt know which thread is which now, who was the bright spark who restated the dormant one?????


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> good morning one and all
> 
> Adonisito doesnt know which thread is which now, who was the bright spark who restated the dormant one?????


I blame the Northerner :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Methinks your avater is blushing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think zombie threads are a bit scary! :?


----------



## moblee

Hello Norwegian babe


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Hello Norwegian babe


Hello there, footballer!


----------



## aldra

Hi there you two :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nice to see all the usual suspects have been keeping my place warm while I've been down to West Bay     

Who is "Norwegian babe" :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

give over Steve

How was west bay????


----------



## SomersetSteve

West Bay was very nice, fair bit of sun - but a bit chilly when the sun went in. Played about getting photos of a cormorant with fields as a background :!:


----------



## aldra

Beautiful birds, post the picture


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm planning on getting them on line tomorrow, need compressing etc first, I'll post the link when I do.

There's some from a previous visit on http://travel.trainsferriesbuses.co.uk/wildlife.htm


----------



## aldra

i enjoyed those Steve


----------



## rosalan

Maybe tonight I can be the best one :? 
Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Christine600

La la la la la la la la last! 



SomersetSteve said:


> Who is "Norwegian babe" :?: :?: :?:


----------



## SomersetSteve

So that's who Phil was on about :?: :?: :?: 

He must be back at work today, wonder if he'll challenge for last place during his break :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

YES :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Well, its me now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No Sandra, I think you'll find it's me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My turn now.

Dave p


----------



## aldra

That's long enough for your first post Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You could have let him be last a tad longer


----------



## aldra

what ,and give him a false sense of security??

Its dog eat dog on here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You can't be last on both versions of this thread, don't be greedy    

Ooooops, for the moment I think I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

only for the moment though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But not for this moment!


----------



## moblee

Moblee's here to say :arrow: My turn :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

OK Phil - your turn!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> OK Phil - your turn!


Cheers


----------



## aldra

Is it my turn now---please


----------



## tokkalosh

Can I have a go now then please


----------



## Christine600

That is OK, Tricia!


----------



## aldra

that's ok by me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's OK by me as well - such harmony on here tonight :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

morning Phil


----------



## moblee

Breaktime


----------



## aldra

well you were up early :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all - just :!:


----------



## aldra

working Steve?


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's all in perfect working order if you really want to know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

never doubted it :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last post before lunch I think, having everything working makes you hungry :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Cant think why I get hungry then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Possibly the effort of trying to be last :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

or being trying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That too :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Finally home after driving my brother around. Time to be last again!


----------



## moblee

More
Often
Being
Last
Even
Easier :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good, but not true


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was good, but I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

morning all, getting ready for the off, going to the new forest although prob only half way today

keep my place warm as I am not good at connecting to WiFi when away


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lucky you, I love the New Forest


----------



## moblee

New forest  What's wrong with the Old one  :lol: :lol: 

That's a long slap from Bury.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, it's really the old New Forest :lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's a fair bit further from Bury than it is from here that's for sure - soon be off there ourselves with any luck


----------



## Christine600

I must have been tired last night. Looked in here but forgot to post! 8O 

Better have some more coffee...


----------



## moblee

Good Morning steve & christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Phil & Christine, nice to see you both here, it was getting lonely


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil and Steve - let me show you how to make the last post:

Voila!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Hi Phil and Steve - let me show you how to make the last post:
> 
> Voila!


Or there's this one ........


----------



## Christine600

A different kind of last post indeed.


Except it's not last anymore.


----------



## SomersetSteve

It certainly was different but, like yours, it isn't last anymore


----------



## Christine600

It's not?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Nope, this is last now


----------



## Christine600

OK. Then I'll let you be last for a while.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's very kind of you Christine   

Would you like to be last or will Phil jump in here :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Good - there you are last I can see that now.


----------



## moblee

Hi  

Sandra still away ?


Well i'm LAST :!:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil!

I belive Sandra is out and about in the MH. I'll just keep this place for her!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Evening all, busy day but at last I'm here


----------



## Christine600

Great Steve! 

Now I'll be last too! :lol: :lol: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'd better keep this post moving :clock:


----------



## Christine600

Grat to see you last again, Phil! :lol: :lol:


----------



## locrep

Morning...


----------



## davidallan

Morning to him and from Meeeeeeeeeeee Liz + Doggy


----------



## Christine600

Morning!


----------



## SomersetSteve

What a week, no time to be last...

Finally got here now it's last thing


----------



## aldra

morning everyone, the New Forest was lovely

First last today


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra - were you the last to arrive & leave? :lol:


----------



## aldra

-----and to arrive again Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all    

How was the New Forest Sandra?


----------



## Christine600

Stopped for a late lunch - on my way to my brother with his car. I drove last in the line on the road here and tought of you.


----------



## aldra

Very nice Christine

--and I thought of you thinking of us :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was just jealous of you in the New Forest, still, I'm last now small compensation that it is


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Steve - not in New Forest, nor last here. :?


----------



## moblee

Hello people  
I have included Stan boardman's famous Fokker joke  
Viewer discretion IS advised :!:


----------



## aldra

Steve, will watch tomorrow as A is watching a film-the girl with the dragon tattoo

Steve I just wanted to see the N F Ponies wandering about-they were great didn't see any deer though

Ha! seems I'm last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Don't often see deer in the New Forest, except at Bolderwood but there's 6' 6" width limits on all the roads to there.

Plenty of photos of them at http://travel.trainsferriesbuses.co.uk/newforest.htm 

Oh  :!: Does that make me last :?:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Phil, Sandra and Steve - you have one thing in common - you are not last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine, you seem to be a bit confused - surely I am last :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Thanks Steve, I can see deer at Tatton park, they wander around there The New Forest was lovely, a little later when spring has truly sprung would have been perfect

That's me first to be last today :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm definately not first.  

And a good morning it is too.


----------



## aldra

Good morning Christine, still cloudy here, but who knows, later may be sunshine!!!


----------



## dealgan

Gorgeous sunshine this morning in Northwest Donegal.

Pity they forecast snow for later !


----------



## aldra

must plan a trip to Ireland soon 

Saving Tesco vouchers for the ferry!!!!!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, think I'm last to be last so far


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure I'll be last to visit Ireland - so many ferries.  But I'm sure I would love it so it's not last on my list.


----------



## SomersetSteve

We'd like to go to Ireland but the ferries always seem dearer than to France...

It's certainly not last on my list either


----------



## aldra

I,m last, so don't anyone usurp me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

The Force is strong with this one


----------



## aldra

Phil, what did I say???

You have just usurped me, again

Last for now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And now I shall usurp you    

Tough at the top eh :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm very sorry Sandra............................Not :!: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not as sorry as I am, Phil!


----------



## rosalan

I am not even a bit sorry, hopefully I will be the best!! :lol: 

Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sorry Alan but I've popped in last thing just to be last


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

How does it feel to be last again, Phil?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> How does it feel to be last again, Phil?


Kinda *sexy* 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Kinda *sexy* 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cool!


----------



## rosalan

You two must lead very sad lives  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## aldra

I should be so sad!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Morning Christine, Alan, Steven and sexy Phil


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning one and all, time to be last I think - but is it sexy :?:  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Thats time enough now Steve, my turn now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very well, Sandra. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

hi Christine


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra :lol:


----------



## aldra

So Christine, your driving Miss Daisy days are over


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> So Christine, your driving Miss Daisy days are over


Yes they are!  The days when we used the MH because his BMW broke down were the best. :lol:


----------



## aldra

right Christine that's long enough to be last

where's the two musketeers tonight ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

They run too fast to be last. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Good morning to you too, Phil! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Phil and Christine


----------



## Spacerunner

This is the saddest and wierdest thread yet.

I certainly won't be taking part.

 bugger


----------



## aldra

Just pop in and say Hi from time to time Spacerunner

We wont tell :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Spacerunner said:


> This is the saddest and wierdest thread yet.
> 
> I certainly won't be taking part.
> 
> bugger


Well bugger off then :!:


----------



## aldra

Tut, Tut Phil, 

That's no way to talk to guests

use please! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Please bugger off then :!:


----------



## Christine600

Spacerunner post all you like! As long as you do not post the last message. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh

Certainly .... the last message is mine :? :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yours was last tokkalosh - but now mine is


----------



## Christine600

OK Tricia you can share this post with me.


----------



## moblee

All these people Christine,Tricia,spacey,steve,sandra 8O 

All on my post :!: 



:spam1: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Think you will find this is my post

I'm last and not sharing that place 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll put a post here so nobody can get to yours, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

You are so thoughtful Christine


----------



## moblee

Snowing   

I'm fed up with Winter now :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's no answer to that one Phil  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would have tought that nudists were a sign of spring coming Phil - and not winter. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I would have tought that nudists were a sign of spring coming Phil - and not winter. :lol:


I'm dreaming of seaside's in the summer & not snow :!:

Just trying to keep my pecker up  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hmmmmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That bus driver will be late but will he be last?


----------



## aldra

Definitely no

Methinks its me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

8)


----------



## aldra

8) 8)

Hi Phil


----------



## moblee

No but I will 

I've been bored today as my posts have shown :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Never mind Phil, tomorrow is another day

No good books to read????


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Never mind Phil, tomorrow is another day
> 
> No good books to read????


Not really,..Work tomorrow :roll:

Ho hum........All work & no play makes moblee a dull boy.(The shining) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Nearly Spring and you will be out and about in the motorhome

Its been a long winter but its almost over


----------



## moblee

Yeah, I was in France two weeks ago seems longer 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What I did two weeks ago? No idea! Probably trying to post last here. :roll:


----------



## henede

Can I not be last for once - please


----------



## SomersetSteve

Of course you can be last - again :!:


----------



## aldra

A lovely sunny morning here

Shall I spoil it by cleaning the inside of the van?

All emptied but still not done


----------



## Christine600

No problem, Henede! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It is a problem heneda, if it was up to me I'd let you be last 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Van to garage tomorrow for a couple of minor things then we'll start getting ready to head off at last


----------



## aldra

where to Steve?


----------



## Christine600

I'm picking up my MH friday then I'll use atleast one week to get it back home.


----------



## aldra

Good thinking Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't think it'll take a week to get mine home   

New Forest :?: Cornwall :?: Slapton :?: :?: 

Decisions, decisions...

Sometimes we've been known not to decide until after we've got the MH out of the drive :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

we often do that once we've crossed the channel

Heading for Italy in April--or maybe not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I might be heading for Holland in April - but who knows which road I'll take.


----------



## rosalan

.... just maybe tonight may be my night if nobody is looking :evil: 
Alan


----------



## Christine600

Have a Good Night, Alan! :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Are you on night duty Christine???  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

She must have been - thought I stayed up late :!: 

MH sorted, soon be off and away if only for a weekend


----------



## aldra

Have a good weekend

Stocked up on beer and wine?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not sure if we'll make a trip across to France this year - be nice if we do  

You had a very good run Sandra but it's my turn now


----------



## aldra

Yes it was a good run Steve :lol: :lol: 

Christine must be asleep :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The last run wasn't so good  

But then neither was yours


----------



## aldra

true, but this one might be :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cazzie

Think its time I butted in here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

welcome Cazzie 

you butted in in time to be next to the last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cazzie

I don't think we can compete with you Aldra.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
May see you on night owls


----------



## SomersetSteve

It can be a struggle to compete with Sandra but it's fun trying :!:


----------



## adonisito

I'm going fishing at Easter, Arles was the quid pro quo, it had better not be shut.


----------



## aldra

Congratulations Adonisito :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lets hope the fishing season is not closed


----------



## adonisito

Its not. We will wander around Arles, consider Vincent, and then go fishing. Or at least I will, Mrs Adonisito will crochet her blanket, walk the dog and do all the things a good wife should do. Me ? I will fish peacefully with my roll up and vasito. And probably catch 0.


----------



## Christine600

I had some fish today - but we did not label the bag when freezing it so we did nok know what we had. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Adonisito-vasito- Cup of What???????

Christine, very poor housekeeping :lol: :lol: :lol:, did you not recognise it defrosted?


----------



## SomersetSteve

One thing I don't like is fish so I wouldn't recognise it frozen or fresh


----------



## aldra

You cant dislike all fish Steve, the texture and taste is so so different

Is that me last?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Is that me last?????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


For a while.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Most fish I've tried I don't like much so now I work on the basis "I don't like it 'cos I haven't tried it" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Sounds just like my grandaughter, never tried fish just knows she wont like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

As a responsible angler and nature loving bloke, you force me to end the thread as you have all equated my hobby to bludgeoning fish with a priest and then lightly grilling it with a dijon/honey jus served with new potatos. This is not what I do. I go to Tesco for that.


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's a world of difference 'tween angling and fishing    

Actually, I've just remembered I like tuna


----------



## adonisito

Quite right Steve. But tuna ? Lovely stuff. Not much of that on the Somerset coast, eat some Bass. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Tuna - but not in brine - is one of my favourites to be honest :lol: :lol: 

Thinking about it I quite like pilchards as well    

Shellfish is another matter again - moules frites anyone :?:


----------



## Christine600

I love fish! Except herring.  3-4 times a week is about right.


----------



## aldra

So what's the truth Adonisito, You don't grill freshly caught delicious fish because you can't catch them :lol: :lol: :lol:
Freshly caught sardines-wonderful


----------



## Cazzie

Mmmmm.....Moules Frites are my favourite Steve. Think it's time we got over to France again but Morrison's Scottish ones are a good second best.
Think I might be last tonight- looks like Aldras gone to bed.    

Cazzie


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

This post smells a bit fishy this s'morning :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all

Congratulations Cazzie you made it last for a night :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cazzie

Yes, I'm amazed. Where did everyone get to last night? Was there something good I missed on telly?
Cazzie


----------



## moblee

Cazzie said:


> Yes, I'm amazed. Where did everyone get to last night? Was there something good I missed on telly?
> Cazzie


A programme on Fishing perhaps :?:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I needed an early night, now I'm back home I need some light relief


----------



## moblee

Pollocks :!: :lol: 













:love10:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phil, you're one letter off the naughty step there :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Yes me too, I have just realised that, purely by coincidence, all of our planned stops at Easter are next door to lakes or rivers.  

And the cat converter split on the Passat this morning - I am unhappy about this.  Please supply sympathy.


----------



## moblee

adonisito said:


> Yes me too, I have just realised that, purely by coincidence, all of our planned stops at Easter are next door to lakes or rivers.
> 
> And the cat converter split on the Passat this morning - I am unhappy about this.  Please supply sympathy.


 :-({|= How's that :thumbright:


----------



## adonisito

Thanks. I feel reborn!


----------



## aldra

Sympathy, Sympathy, Sympathy,

What's a cat converter and what's a Passat???
The Lakes and rivers sound good

providing you can cook the fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Ok, Ok, I get it!

A cat converter is a Very Important piece of your exhaust. It is also Expensive, although not too bad in my case. The car currently sounds like a tractor, and I am going fishing tomorrow at 5am - this will annoy people. Tough!


----------



## aldra

Go for it, life is to short to consider people you annoy

Just tell me what you catch and cook :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Cazzie said:


> Yes, I'm amazed. Where did everyone get to last night? Was there something good I missed on telly?
> Cazzie


I went to bed early as I had to get up early this morning.

And tonight I'm tired since I got up early so I might just have another short evening.

But for now I'm last! Last where it matters!


----------



## Cazzie

But its early yet Christine so you wont be last for long :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Where are you now? Have you started your travels?


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think she might have started her travels to the land of nod :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's me last for now I think


----------



## Christine600

I'm heading south from Trondheim. Rainy and windy. And sunny spots inbetween.


----------



## SomersetSteve

What an international group we are :!: :!: 

Beautiful scenery around there I suppose :?:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm heading south from Trondheim. Rainy and windy. And sunny spots inbetween.


Do you travel on the Troll roads :?: 8O


----------



## aldra

Good day all
hope the weather improves Christine to match the scenery


----------



## SomersetSteve

Scenery is usually best in good weather but sometimes bad weather can add a lot of atmosphere


----------



## aldra

It can as long as its not for too long

The windmills in the mist and rain were magical in Holland

we were just wet


----------



## SomersetSteve

I drove across Dartmoor in a thunder storm once, the TV mast at North Hessary Tor was glowing purple :!:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Do you travel on the Troll roads :?: 8O


On the outskirts. So I'm not that afraid of trolls. And my MH is white and not so easy to spot against the snow. At night I close the blinds so that no light is visible from the outside. I belive this is enough precautions. No trolls have found my MH yet.


----------



## aldra

Not even a little friendly one Christine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Right, I didn't catch anything, the egg mayonnaise sandwich from the garage was exactly as one would expect, and the ducks ate most of the bait as the water was too shallow - and it was weedy. 

Can't wait for the Lot valley.

I think I should be last because of all the hardships/expenses I endure as I battle through twin hobbies of motorhoming and fishing.


----------



## aldra

Adonisito, you are overplaying the sympathy vote :lol: :lol: :lol:

At least you could have made your own sandwich, Tuna maybe :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Aldra, at 5am about all I can manage is to shove the dog's food under his nose, throw the coffee in the filter thing and make a rolly.

Tuna sandwiches are WAY too much work.


----------



## aldra

Time you stopped smoking, you know it makes sense

I see you have a ? Labrador, they eat at anytime

Shadow would be mortified if you tried to feed him at that time, he likes his sleep :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Yep, it makes sense, but I reckon I should buy shares in in Imperial tobacco!

That dog will eat anything if we let him, you name it, crochet work, tissues, yogurt lids, rubber bands, corks, mobile phones, skirting boards, wallpaper, floor boards, mice, christmas wrapping, headphones, Fishing Bait!!

Anyway, he will NEVER be one of those fat waddling labs that we see all to often! Slim lab = happy lab.


----------



## aldra

My son in law has one- a guide dog- he is the same eats anything, anytime, partial to toilet rolls

He also loves raw carrots so that's handy for non fat treats, they buy them by the sack

I dare not tell you how many cigarettes I smoked a day when I stopped. Looking at todays price it was just as well I stopped or the kids inheritance would be a non starter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Why do you think we spend 4 months a year in France, I don't feel an outsider there when I light up.

Anyway, its a bad habit and I should stop it, naughty, naughty!

I maybe not the last poster.

Grim fatalistic smiles through gritted teeth. :?


----------



## aldra

Grim fatalistic smile to no avail

You are not last---yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Yes i am.


----------



## moblee

Hello I'm drinking Wine & I think your all luvverly 


:drinking: :drinking: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So you took your happy pills today then Phil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No Christine he's taking them now, I think they are dissolved into wine

makes anybody happy (hic)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Barb's gone to bed early and I don't like drinking on my own so no wine... Could change my mind on that though :lol: :lol: 

We use carrots as slimming treats, mainly when we had Tilly who lived to eat and had a waistline to prove it :!: :!: 

Christine - saw Trondheim on TV tonight, a re-run of Coast on Yesterday, the scenery in Norway is even better than I remembered from seeing this programme before   

Just watch put for Bridge Trolls, they hide under bridges and...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

good morning all,

its Sunday so now for a leisurely cooked breakfast


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> good morning all,
> 
> its Sunday so now for a leisurely cooked breakfast


Ha ha, my wife is slaving over a steaming kitchen catering for 8 at a sumptious 4 course lunch.
I will be spending hours assisting by selecting the fine wines and getting them to the correct temperature.... :?

All go here.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> No Christine he's taking them now, I think they are dissolved into wine
> 
> makes anybody happy (hic)


I put my bp tab in the first glass of wine. One counteracts the other... :?

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Sounds good Ray, is it a special occasion?


----------



## raynipper

No Aldra, just a normal Sunday. A close group of Brits take it in turns every sunday and it's our turn today.

The ladies all try to outdo eachother in the culinary delights dept. We have a Cordon Bleu awarded chef as well as ex military and ex hotelier. So you see the standards and the waistlines.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

what a great idea Ray

Think you had better get in that kitchen and help out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Sounds good Ray, is it a special occasion?


No Aldra,
It's just a normal Sunday Lunch here.
We have a local group of Brits who all take it in turns to do the Sunday Lunch and today is our turn.
The ladies all try to put up a good show but as we have a Cordon-Bleu awarded chef, an ex military chef, an ex hotelier and my wife, the standards are very high and the waistlines expanding.

Ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds pretty good to me, I won't have a feast like that  

Still, I am last :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Odd but I am having trouble accessing the last post....... maybe an ominous sign..???

Anyway, off to suggest some minor item that should be improved in the cooking and fully expect to be told to clear off.!!!

So will pour and await developments.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray its accessed on the next to the last page, just a quirk of the thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

But sometimes - since the last server "crash" - it can be on the last page, if you see what I mean :!: :!: :!:


----------



## adonisito

Yes, there is now a last page and I'm on it!

Just bought a little inflatable for France ( a boat, I am expecting the jokes!). 3 weeks till we are happily paddling down the Lot.


----------



## aldra

Were off the middle of April- not paddling down the Lot though

Barryd swears by his inflatable(boat) says it really made his holiday, you will need to keep the dog away though,big dogs and inflatables don't go together :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Yes, i read that Aldra, one sniff near that boat and it'll be bootings all round! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think the inaccessible last post is so that we have something to aspire to without actually never reacing. 

But apart from the ghost post this is now the last one.


----------



## aldra

Next to the last Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Is it me ??


----------



## aldra

It most certainly was Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Oh Thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My pleasure :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

xx :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You two!


----------



## moblee

You two too :!: 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

They are awful sometimes, aren't they :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Last for now - teatime


----------



## moblee

Steve as well :!: :!: Talk about bad timing :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My timing is excellent, it makes me last

Off now for a roast pork Sunday dinner :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Enjoy your pig but don't be a hog :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are hard work tonight Phil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Don't mention work Sandra


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last time I'll mention work tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I work to live
not live to work


----------



## aldra

I wont mention it at all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither will I so that's the last we'll hear of it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I did not hear a thing! And my mum took out her hearing aid.


----------



## aldra

Well its Monday morning ,first day of the working week :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Monday, Monday...


----------



## aldra

I'd forgotten that one, how times have changed


----------



## SomersetSteve

Memory Lane time...






That's the last of them for now - but not for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think you deserve to be last---------soon :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I believe you...


----------



## Christine600

I belive I'm last. So I'm a believer too 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

I believe you believe you are last but believe me you aren't :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm *LAST*


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phil, you may think you are last but *I don't believe it*


----------



## Christine600

He is last: 




...and so am I


----------



## aldra

Sorry, cease your arguements

Its little ole me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

so will I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Told you :!:


----------



## aldra

sneaky :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

Please







posting as thread is now closed :evil:


----------



## aldra

Quite right, it is now closed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

There is no law west of the last post! :evil:


----------



## aldra

Christine, do you obey any laws :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I obey my mother in law :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Can't argue 'cos she's deaf :!: :!: 

Sorry Phil, you did say it was closed, well it is now :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well, if Phil says its closed, its closed :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let's hope it stays closed then.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope so as I'm LAST :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

goodmorning one and all


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning, Sandra. You have had a good run - last for several hours.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Shame your run wasn't so long - sorry


----------



## aldra

I'm sorry too :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Better luck this time but all good things come to an end :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm going to let you be last for longer Steve :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you Sandra, that's awfully kind of you


----------



## aldra

Its just the way I am, gracious and kind to a fault :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let me help you keeping this spot warm then, Sandra! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Oh good, we can cuddle up together  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Cuddling up to keep warm seems to have worked as you were last for over 12 hours :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

could have been first this morning too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You could have been but it's more important to be last


----------



## aldra

Very true


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're agreed on that then


----------



## aldra

One of many things  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We don't agree on who should be last though


----------



## moblee

No we don't :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Mines a unilateral decision--its me


----------



## Christine600

I agree, Sandra - it's me


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hmmm, is Sandra or Christine you're agreeing should be last :?: 

Just wanted to know who's place I'm taking :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all, first last today


----------



## SomersetSteve

And its good morning from me - second to be last I see


----------



## aldra

I'll just slip into third place then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Back from the wilds of Trull so it's my turn now


----------



## Christine600

The wind is wild here - blowing me into last place.


----------



## aldra

well done Christine that was a long run, on both threads too


----------



## SomersetSteve

(Brucie) Didn't she do well :?: (/Brucie)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

She certainly did :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lonely


----------



## Christine600

I'll keep you company, Sandra.


----------



## SomersetSteve

So will I, you should never feel lonely on here


----------



## aldra

Now I feel very happy

and LAST :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You must have had a record spell being last    

I'm back from the West Somerset Railway steam gala now so I'll keep you company :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ill bet that was good Steve

Love the smell of steam trains, takes me back, and the leather straps to put the windows up and down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Just coming on to let you know your being watched :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

That looks faintly rude Phil :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think you should go see an eye doctor, Phil! 8O


----------



## aldra

Think I agree Christine

Good trip home????


----------



## SomersetSteve

She could be wishing she was still away having seen that eye of Phil's


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Good trip home????


Yes thank you - we had. And a busy evening. Stacks of mail to look trough, old newspapers to read :roll: and lots of recordings on the PVR to watch. So it was late before I went to bed. And that's why I'm late beeing last here.


----------



## aldra

Just slipping in to last place between waving goodbye to last visitors and waiting for the next :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're just back from Mother's Day lunch followed by a walk around Hestercombe, very nice day


----------



## aldra

Just back from a meal at my youngest sons, lovely evening


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds as if we've both spent the day eating


----------



## aldra

and drinking :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Should really stop drinking wine all my cards had oblique references to the consumption of wine along with quite a few gifted bottles of the stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Red wine in moderation is meant to be good for you isn't it?


----------



## Christine600

And what is considered moderate is all relative isn't it? :wink:


----------



## aldra

Its the "moderate" bit, and I drink dry white :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm relatively last. :lol:


----------



## aldra

only relatively though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Might be healthier to have a glass of red (for medicinal purposes) after every glass of white :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Could certainly try that Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Or mix them into rose wine.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well I'm relatively last. :lol:


I can relate to that :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil,  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

One minute he's here, next he's gone...

They seek him here,
They seek him there,
That dammed elusive...

Today is getting to me  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Has he gone again then????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can't see him, so he's not last - *I AM*


----------



## moblee

I'm here Last again :? :drinking:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil! :jester:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well done, Phil! :jester:


Thank you christine


----------



## aldra

must be my turn now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's definitely LAST for tonight


----------



## aldra

A good run there Steve   :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It takes skill, practice and patience to be last on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

but mostly just luck :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

That helps :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

Busy morning as my mum had an errand to run and I assisted.

But now I have time to be last.


----------



## aldra

for a short time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes, too short. :roll:


----------



## moblee

Last :!:


----------



## aldra

---no longer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600




----------



## aldra

Wasn't that bad Christine

This is a busy thriving tread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bmb1uk

sorry to disapoint all of you ,but its now meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## moblee

Well done for being "The last ever poster bmb1uk"


Ooops  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Shock, horror, another competitor    

Welcome bmb1uk


----------



## moblee

Christine :thebirdman:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*Moblee's taking over*

One for the Ladies  8)


----------



## aldra

Ill ignore that Phil

Christine you should too :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm only playing Christine


----------



## aldra

Could you two conduct your affair in private :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think Im jealous--only think I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well after all that dancing I could do with a drink!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well after all that dancing I could do with a drink!


I've got wine (Loads of it)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Pass a glass over then Phil, I could really do with a glass or 3 or a decent red


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

goodmorning Phil


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all    

A bit early for wine so I think I'll have a coffee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm with you on that coffee Steve. It's been too long since the breakfast coffee. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Soon be time to put the machine on for a lunchtime coffee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not back on coffee again :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We are - soon be time for an afternoon cup now


----------



## aldra

I rotest: rotest: rotest: rotest:

No more coffee promotion :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Just had hab check, mechanical service and MOT, £50, not bad eh ? :twisted: 

Off in 9 days ! Fishing, boating, visits to Arles and even my parents near Bezier, can't wait for end of term!


----------



## aldra

I give in
Coffee, coffee ,coffee

Wine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Glass of wine, for me, managed to get home before 5pm for once. Anyway, I can't drink coffee after 5.30pm as it keeps me awake, I'm a lightweight.

I wonder who will be last.


----------



## aldra

not you Adonisito :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My first hab check is 195+VAT 

Shouldn't have bought a new van as I'm stuck with Adria registered dealers

Were off on the 18th for up to the end of June, 

or until I get homesick :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just popping in while enjoying my evening coffee. \/


----------



## aldra

NO NO NO Coffee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just finished my coffee    

Adonisto - I'm exceedingly jealous at such a cheap service let alone it including hab check and MOT


----------



## Christine600

My coffee is empty too - just water now.


----------



## aldra

You are all suffering from caffeine overdose

no wonder I am struggling to be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just had my Ovaltine


----------



## aldra

good morning everyone


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

Ill leave you to be last for a bit Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't think that worked Sandra, anyway I've got a coffee and I'm last    

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:morning: :morning: :morning: 
one for each of you


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you Sandra, most welcome to help be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> :morning: :morning: :morning:
> one for each of you


Thank you - just what I needed.


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Thank you Sandra, most welcome to help be last :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yours look scolding hot, Steve - I'll postpone until I've emptied Sandras cup.


----------



## aldra

Think I'll have a glass of Chilled white wine

A gentle mist clouding the glass---mmmmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening

I thought I'd share a joke or two with you.


I was driving this morning when I saw an AA van parked up. The driver 
was sobbing uncontrollably and looked very miserable. I thought to 
myself that guy's heading for a breakdown. 

The wife was counting all the 1p's and 2p's out on the kitchen table 
when she suddenly got very angry and started shouting and crying for 
no reason. I thought to myself, "She's going through the change.


A teddy bear is working on a building site. He goes for a tea break and when he returns he notices his pick has been stolen. The bear is angry and reports the theft to the foreman. The foreman grins at the bear and says "Oh, I forgot to tell you, today's the day the teddy bears have their picks nicked :lol: :lol: :lol: 


 These were stolen off another post but you may not have seen them.


----------



## aldra

_"She's going through the change. _

How lucky is that :lol: :lol: :lol:

Obviously much younger than me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> These were stolen off another post but you may not have seen them.


No and I won't tell anyone either.


----------



## aldra

I will

Who can I tell

and how :lol: :lol: :lol:

Phil :love7:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'd seen them as well but hey!! they're funny enough to see again


----------



## aldra

true

but I'm still last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Correction Sandra, you were last :!:


----------



## Christine600

Well one thing for sure - I have not had my last coffee.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Neither have - but I am last now   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Move over both of you I am last now

Just back from Costco :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just because you've been shopping doesn't mean you can be last, sorry, but that's just the way it is


----------



## Christine600

I'm just back from visiting James Herriot - my mum loves the old reruns.  And I do to actually.


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No need to be lonesome

We are all here


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> No need to be lonesome
> 
> We are all here


That's a cue for a song if ever I heard one :lol:


----------



## aldra

he was brilliant


----------



## SomersetSteve

But could he drive a combine harvester :?: :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I bet you can Steve


----------



## Christine600

I bet he never visited a web forum!


----------



## aldra

still makes me last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Doesn't




      


Night all :!:


----------



## aldra

does


----------



## moblee

You've been on Top all night Sandra :?: 
You must be worn out :?:  :lol:


----------



## aldra

goodmorning Phil


----------



## moblee

xxxxxxxx 

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Sunny outside - perhaps I should go out and see what that is all about?


----------



## moblee

Well I've just been for a walk with the dog really nice out...you could of come with me.


----------



## aldra

A beautiful day here too

But I have to go yo my g/daughters birthday party, dozens of little children running everywhere 8O 8O 8O

Ah well must do my bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's my son's 22nd Birthday Today :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Happy birthday to Phil's son and Sandra's grand daughter


----------



## aldra

Happy birthday to your son Phil, at least he can take you out for a pint---me I just got covered in sticky fingers and spilt vimto :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

He doesn't want to know me (In a nice way) his besotted with his Girlie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations to the poor lad, Phil! :lol: 

And to your grandson, Sandra! May you steer clear of any sticky fingers! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ah the joy of young love Phil

It was a grand daughter Christine ,but makes no difference grandsons and grandaughters covered me with unspeakable things :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

An equal opportunity grandma then.


----------



## aldra

No, an abused grandma :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You've been sorely abused leaving you to shoulder the burden of being last for far too long :!: Allow me to take this terrible responsibility off you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Actually Steve, I was quite getting used to it

smug emoticon

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah move over Grannie (previous posts)  :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well when you put it like that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll move ,for a short while


----------



## moblee

:smileycouncil: 
:wav: :-#


----------



## aldra

Phil

you always touch my soft spot :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Phil
> 
> you always touch my soft spot :lol: :lol:


 8O 8O Don't tell Albert :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Definitely not

A girl has to have some secrets :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

You two! :love6: :mrgreen:


----------



## aldra

When its not you and him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ladies  


Is Mavis on chemo again ??


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, I'll leap in between all these on line relationships to be last :!: :!: 

I've updated two websites, sorted nearly 100 photos from 2 days and the van's just about ready to head off on Tuesday    

Only thing now is to work out where to go :!: :?: :!: :?:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Ladies
> 
> Is Mavis on chemo again ??


Yes she is.


----------



## aldra

Are you staying in England?

If this weather keeps up, who would need to go anywhere over the Channel


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, it'll be England - but, as you say, who needs to go further, we've the choice of Devon, Cornwall or the New Forest for a start


----------



## Christine600

What a nice summer morning!


----------



## aldra

It is indeed Christine
How is your "to do" list going

Plenty of choice in that list Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Plenty of choice - we'll probably go somewhere else entirely know us - decide once we've got out of the drive :!:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> How is your "to do" list going


Too bad the first item was procrastination. :lol:


----------



## aldra

That always takes a long time to do well Christine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The first item on my to do list is prevarication :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I have managed to do numbers 2 and 3 on my list so back to number 1.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's cheating doing them in the wrong order - perhaps you need to spend some time thinking about the priorities


----------



## Christine600

I think I need to postpone that thought process Steve - seems like too much work!


----------



## moblee

Hello people   










(I'm worried about Mavis)


----------



## aldra

So am I Phil

But Mavis is no fool and will know the score

one thing for certain definitely quality over quantity now

and with her mindset she will get some quality in

Sandra


----------



## SomersetSteve

Quality is indeed preferable to quantity


----------



## aldra

Every time


----------



## moblee

I hope she gets some Quality time then, she deserves some :!:


----------



## aldra

Phil, you just have to trust her now


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes Phil, you have to trust her and let her choose her path.

I'll be away but thinking of you.


----------



## aldra

have a lovely time Steve, and tell us were you finally ended up

not that it will matter in this fantastic weather


----------



## Christine600

This thread is weird! Now all the avatars are gone!

But I know who you are so you cannot hide!


----------



## aldra

not here Christine

Yiou're are still in flight :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think we've decided on the New Forest - in which case I need the maps of Wales just in case :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Id get one for Scotland and Wales just in case :lol: :lol:

The new forest will be absolutely magnificent with the Spring changes

say Hello to the ponies for me


----------



## moblee

Have a Good trip Steve


----------



## aldra

Hm,mmmmmm

you are not last Phil :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm watching :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Yiou're are still in flight :lol: :lol:


I wish! And if the avatar was of me it would not be by choice that I got airborne. 8O

But it's true that my skis sometimes leave the ground. :?


----------



## aldra

Went skiing once in Scotland, Fine until I fell, but getting up again with those skis on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Went skiing once in Scotland, Fine until I fell, but getting up again with those skis on :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes getting up should be an olympic event all on it's own! :lol:


----------



## aldra

It was certainly an Olympian feat for me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would guess 80% of the energy I use is for getting up... :roll:


----------



## aldra

and that 's just in the morning Christine


----------



## Christine600

In the evening it's the after-ski you have to get up from. That is another story. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I would guess 80% of the energy I use is for getting up... :roll:


Yes but you can get pills to help :!:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Going out with friends this evening for drink in the pub followed by a meal in a new Turkish restaurant


----------



## Christine600

As long as you can get up if you fall then it's a great idea!  :lol:  :wink:


----------



## moblee

Has steve gone away ?


----------



## aldra

I think so,look at the weather he will have--brilliant


----------



## Trucks

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Trucks

welcome to join us 

we are all completely mad :evil: :evil:

( whisper) Well they are and I am not to bad at present :lol: :lol: 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Welcome Trucks!  


But I'm last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

until now


----------



## Christine600

No - from now on! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

I finally made it to be the best Motorhomer ever!



but for how long? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: 
Alan


----------



## rosalan

I finally made it to be the best Motorhomer ever!



but for how long? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: 
Alan


----------



## Christine600

Until nowabouts!


----------



## moblee

Or maybe it's me


----------



## aldra

or even me


----------



## Christine600

You what?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> You what?


You what, You what, You what, You what, You what, & we're Cambridge united, Cambridge united fc we're by far the greatest team the world has ever seen ..... \/ :roll: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

When?

Sorry wrong thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

For Whom?


----------



## aldra

Gosh you are very posh Christine

I come from Lancashire :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You OK luv :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Interesting thought - if we all met up would we understand each others accents :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I don't think that would matter among friends


----------



## SomersetSteve

But would we know who was who if we couldn't understand each other :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My oldest once couldn't understand a girl from Burnley - but could understand a Thai girl with her when she spoke English...


----------



## aldra

Couldn't under---------- from Burnley 8O 8O 8O

Just what is your accent like 8O 8O  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I got a note home from the teacher in second grade complaining noody could understand what I said. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

She was right Christine

neither can I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The only way to resolve this is for us all to meet somewhere - trouble is "mid way" would be somewhere in the North Sea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

One day we will


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's a deal


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> The only way to resolve this is for us all to meet somewhere - trouble is "mid way" would be somewhere in the North Sea :lol: :lol: :lol:


We can take the ferry. You in one direction, I in the other direction. Then we will meet in the channel. :lol:


----------



## aldra

but I am last for now


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good run after your pre-dawn raid but I'm last now


----------



## Christine600

I'm last to be last today since it took me over an hour to get the laptop online. Wonky wireless.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Is Wonky Wireless Norwegian :?: Specially developed to go in and out of the fjords :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think the laptop gets to hot or something. Since it's usually OK for a while before the problems start. Perhaps a dip in a fjord would make it behave better?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Perhaps a dip in a fjord would be a tad excessive :? 

Just needs some good, fresh, freezing Norwegian air :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes I could put it out in the rain. For how long do you think? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

just till it cools down, but unplug it first 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

We must have scared it - just got a blue screen.  8O :? :lol: :roll: :evil:


----------



## aldra

obviously got cold feet then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So the blue in blue screen is because of the cold? But my laptop frequently gets quite hot to touch!


----------



## aldra

Sounds dodgy to me, are you wearing rubber boots just in case 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No rubber boots - I'm only trying to clean windows! :idea:


----------



## aldra

Hot water and vinegar excellent for cleaning windows, should work on windows 7 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ah! But I got windows vista. Perhaps if I dilute it more than usual?


----------



## aldra

Will definitely improve the vista, much clearer view :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Microsoft have made sure you can't clean Windows - half the time it seems you can't even use it    

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I wish that excuse worked on the main house.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Of course it does, Windows is a Trade Mark of Microsoft therefore all windows are theirs...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

goodmorning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Sandra!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning one and all


----------



## aldra

Im ready for a snooze now :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't feel ready for anything - except lunch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I've just been to the shop. A newspaper and some meat. Nothing exiting.


----------



## moblee

Good Afternoon


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Phil!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Phil - how's things :?:

Just back form Sainsbury's, got something for my sarnies next week - and a* free* mag Motorhome Monthly


----------



## Christine600

Wohoo - a free mag!  

My mum just topped up my cup with some free coffee! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil  not seen you around much-busy?

Free mag to tempt you Steve

Ill go last tonight Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've just decided I wouldn't pay for the free mag I've just read - if you follow - so I think I'll be last for a while now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So you learned something from the mag then, Steve!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I did, but was it worth learning :?:


----------



## aldra

beautiful sunny day here


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is here as well, shame, we need some rain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

We don't, plenty of water up here :wink: :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only until we build a pipeline to carry it south :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I have started a petition against that

what we get all the rain and you get our water 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Or build a mirror to redirect the sunshine to my place!


----------



## aldra

I remember years ago watching David Attenboroughs' film on flying Penquins,

Just short distances between the Islands

It was so beautifully filmed I found myself believing it


----------



## aldra

Oopss, that should have been on the other last post thread

So Im last twice on here

Howzat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I doubt it's the last we here from you! 

So how is you new life - have you moderated much? :wink:


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Only until we build a pipeline to carry it south :lol: :lol: :lol:


Have I missed something :?:

I don't want to drink water from up North 8O

It might turn me Funny & I'll start wearing cloth caps & keep Pidgeons & Whippets thee knows :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

True, might make us suddenly start living on pies    

I see we have a new moderator in our midst - have to behave now  


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

If we misbehave she can moderate us out of here. Then she will be last by default! 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

She could have, but not any more - that's the last of April Fools Day for this year


----------



## aldra

not quite :lol: :lol: :lol:

So I think I might just be last after all 8O


----------



## moblee

Morning  

Decorating in school today


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure you are decorating just by beeing there, Phil!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Keep up the good work Phil :!:   

What a relief, April Fools are over so you can believe everything that you read on the web :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good-morning Christine, Phil and Steve


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm sure you are decorating just by beeing there, Phil!


True :!: :love3:

You could of help me Rub down Christine  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

While you two are getting cosy I'll pop in and be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh I can multitask enough to post here.


----------



## aldra

concentrate on one task at a time Christine 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, tests have shown multi tasking to take longer than doing one thing then the next


----------



## moblee

I'm Last  What a task :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Time to move over now Phil, I'm last now


----------



## aldra

I think it's little ole me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Took me a while, but now I'm here!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Took me a while, but now I'm here!


I like your Little man


----------



## SomersetSteve

He is rather energetic for this time of night though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I could do with some of that energy

Stuffed up chest and head so cant sleep


----------



## bigbazza

Strewth 5:17am, have you moved your clock forward?
( I mean the one on your profile page)


----------



## aldra

Yep, been up since 4.30am bigbazza

Cant sleep with a stuffed up head and chest


----------



## bigbazza

Poor you.
It's a good job you have things like MHF to take your mind off it then.


----------



## Christine600

Hope you got the 24 hour flu, Sandra!

And that you feel too sick to be last. :twisted: 8O


----------



## aldra

I doubt its Flu, probably just a flu-y cold

Funny though very sore throat Thursday night , Friday morning then fine till dry cough all night Sun now stuffed up head and chest


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> And that you feel too sick to be last. :twisted: 8O


Obviously not!


----------



## SomersetSteve

It'll take more than a cold to stop Sandra being last


----------



## aldra

Been back to bed and feeling a bit better now

Tough stuff us Northern lasses :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes we are! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Have to watch my step with all these northern lasses about - but which Summer Wine character are you like :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ah well, they are Yorkshire lasses and I'm a Lassie from Lancashire :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Ah well, they are Yorkshire lasses and I'm a Lassie from Lancashire :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your a wed wose


----------



## Christine600

You should rather ask what kind of coffee I am. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Arabic, strong and very very sweet Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Arabic coffee is actually quite low in caffeine...

Well, we know Sandra is a red rose, what about Christine :?: 

Night all


----------



## Christine600

I like my coffee with a dash of cream.


----------



## aldra

It would need to be low in caffeine Steve the amount they brew and drink in the middle east, Black, strong, sweet


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was once at a BBQ near Paris with, amongst others, a Moroccan who made mint tea - now that was nice


----------



## aldra

Fantastic chilled in hot weather mint or lemon


----------



## Christine600

Ice coffee.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Very good way of getting your caffeine requirements on a hot day


----------



## aldra

My requirements are one coffee a day, first thing in the morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

So are mine - then another after I've shaved, then one mid morning... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

...and one before lunch and one after...


----------



## aldra

Funny, that's my routine with wine 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: A bottle a day keeps the coffee away!


----------



## moblee

I'm on a Wine diet *Right now* & you're all Luverly hic :lol:


----------



## aldra

hic, hic, hic :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good night all, see you all tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

Is it timorrow now?


----------



## aldra

No, I think its today Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think it is too, but I have been known to be wrong    

Last for now I think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think you were too :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was :?: :?: :?: 

Goody :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well, I'm posting now just to be sure.


----------



## aldra

and I'll make double sure :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

In that case, to clear up uncertainty, I'll make treble sure :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well that's that sorted then 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well at least we know that it's today before it's tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How about now? Tomorrow yet?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not until tomorrow, no


----------



## aldra

Are you sure 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't think it is quite yet... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right if you say so :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now it is!


----------



## aldra

No Christine--its today not tomorrow 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It'll be tomorrow on Saturday - except on Saturday tomorrow will be Sunday and Monday will be... [IMAGE]http://www.emotihost.com/thinking/2.gif[/IMAGE]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

and so ad infinitum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Add what :?: :?: I can't find infinitum on my calculator  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Top right hand side :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Here's a teaser - define left and right purely in words


----------



## moblee

Helloooo :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It has to be relative, to the subject

midway between front and rear

or take the points of the compass as analogous, with North as front and south as rear then west indicates left and east right 8O 8O 8O

or not :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You drive on the left, right?


----------



## aldra

Christine brilliant  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm always overtaking so I drive on the right   

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil 

So you know which is your left Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, which is it :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Christine600




----------



## moblee

Hello Christine :hello2: :coffee2:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello Phil









Hello Christine









Where's Sandra - looks like she's last on parade today :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just giving you all a chance to be last


----------



## Christine600

That is very kind of you, Sandra!

I would have offered you a







but since you do not care for it I'll have it myself! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I do like coffee but as I drink it with honey to sweeten I'm happy with decaffinated


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I do like coffee but as I drink it with honey to sweeten I'm happy with decaffinated


"Your sweet like a honeybee but like a honeybee sting you've gone & left my heart in pain" :^o :lover: \/


----------



## aldra

Hi there honey :love7:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You have a way with the ladies Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:

Honey as a sweetener -very nice idea, must try it  

Sugar,

Honey, honey


----------



## aldra

so do you Steve :ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you Sandra - where did you find the horned helmet :?: :!: :?: :!:

Time for a bit more music...





And then there's


----------



## aldra

On the emoticons on here

should have had a :love7:

along side it


----------



## SomersetSteve

Didn't mean to put Chirpy, chirpy on twice - must be getting old


----------



## moblee

You have to take the Ladies for a drink 8)






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

This was what I meant to put in...


----------



## rosalan

Steeleye Span wins me over every time

Alan


----------



## SomersetSteve

No sooner said than done


----------



## rosalan

Thanks!
Alan T B M E :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

This one's for the Ladies of the thread (In a barry white voice) :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Maddy Prior does it for me


----------



## moblee

One more for the pot now the Ladies are on simmer 8) :lol:

Not our cilla......


----------



## aldra

Right that's enough :lol: :lol: 

I'm last


----------



## SomersetSteve

After all we done to woo you today you don't leave us to be last...  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh - I missed music night. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Looks like you did, not to late for a last request though


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## Christine600

Happy Easter!


----------



## aldra

and to you and yours Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

How many eggs has everyone had :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

Happy Easter


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's Happy Easter from me  


And it's Happy Easter from him  


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Me none, but then I rarely eat chocolate

Have bought plenty though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Today I'm surfing the campsite reviews. Just browsing and picking at random. It does fuel the wanderlust.


----------



## SomersetSteve

If you can't be out wandering then that seems an excellent alternative


----------



## Christine600

The further away they are the better they look!


----------



## aldra

will you plan my trip for for me Christine?


----------



## SomersetSteve

That is so true :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

the further away what are????

Oh you mean campsites,

the nearer ones are better when you are lost 8O 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Are but if you are far away before you get lost...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

so true

but I tend to get lost almost immediately

heading for Italy

Croatia here we come :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I rarely get lost, however I am at times temporarily unaware of my exact location :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Exactly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

As long as I know the location I want to get then as soon as I become aware of my exact location I can proceed - at least until I again become unaware of my exact location...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

goodnight Steve :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good night Sandra - oh, before I go can you tell me where I am so that I can get to where I want to be :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are about to go to bed--sweet dreams


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actually I was about to check my websites' logs to see how many visitors I've had today


----------



## aldra

still makes me last

I think 8O 8O


----------



## Christine600

Well I got lost in the campsite database yesterday. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Have a good trip Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

I wonder where we've all been in our fantasy trips this weekend :?:


----------



## Christine600

I've been to Turkey, Greece, Morocco, Russia, Finland and the UK.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's some trip - and you were home in time to be last :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm home until one week today


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lucky you :!: :!: :!: 

Not sure when we'll get away next


----------



## aldra

Never mind its the compensation to getting old

certainly needs to be some :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm away now.  And last!  

I got The Double! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Lucky you - however you aren't last I'm afraid


----------



## aldra

And neither are you Steve---yet


----------



## Christine600

This morning I even made the triple; Away, last and drinking coffee! 

As nobody ever will manage to top that you can just stop posting now and let this be the last post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Christine


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Off to France Tonight


----------



## aldra

Have a good trip Phil

How long are you off for?


----------



## moblee

Only a couple of nights...............Need to restock wine cellar plus using Tunnel for first time :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine600 said:


> This morning I even made the triple; Away, last and drinking coffee!
> 
> As nobody ever will manage to top that you can just stop posting now and let this be the last post. :lol: :lol: :lol:


While you are very lucky you aren't lucky enough for the rest of us to stop posting - sorry  

As for Phil heading for France, what a lucky chap he is :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Next Monday we set off, crossing the Channel Wednesday


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> While you are very lucky you aren't lucky enough for the rest of us to stop posting - sorry


And not lucky with my MH - since the generator or something has stopped working. But lucky making it to a garage before the battery was totally empty. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope that's sorted without great trouble and expense


----------



## aldra

Nothing in a motor home is sorted without trouble and expense


----------



## SomersetSteve

That is so true - I think I've got a problem with 3rd gear on mine   

Still, I'm last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No longer last

although I feel guilty given your MH problems

but an consideration not quite that guilty 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Haha - true, Sandra! But not too bad since it's under warranty.

And I'm posting last! 

And I've been browsing the campsite reviews again.


----------



## aldra

Just go and do your own reviews

I,m waiting


----------



## lgbzone

I'll wait until everyone else has posted before i do then  

Lee

P.S. clicking the very last page, 1392 at the time, work fine for me.


----------



## aldra

Igbzone

you will have a long wait then  

This tread is only for addicts :evil: :evil: :evil:

Welcome as a potential addict  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sometimes it is on the last page, sometimes it's the one before   

You don't have to be addicted to coffee or fond of wine (white or red) but sometimes it helps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Coffee time then  First coffee for the last post!!


----------



## Christine600

I'll join you coffee drinkers. 



aldra said:


> Just go and do your own reviews


I will :lol: The Fiat garage camp site I'm on is reserved for Fiat motorhomes where something has stopped working. So available for most of us!  There is EHU but not enough amps to run the heater. No water or service point. The view is great - a power line to the east and a motorway bridge to the west. The warden is polite but somewhat busy. The fee is a bit steep - £150 - but that include having your MH repaired.


----------



## lgbzone

aldra said:


> Welcome as a potential addict  :lol: :lol:


Thank you aldra


----------



## aldra

Ooch! Christine

but you have to pay for lovely environment to spend a night or two :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It does sound good Christine - a site where you can get your MH fixed :!: 

Is the traffic on the motorway interesting to watch :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Don't forget the scenic power line Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

The catenary curves of power lines can be quite beautiful to follow across the landscape :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not sure how many stars to give it in the rating.  

But it's looking good - the spare part came this morning and now my baby is beeing changed in the garage. 8O 

My laptop got EHU in the garage lounge so I'm good. They serve coffee too but I'm not so sure I want to sample...


----------



## aldra

Soon be on your travels then Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Surely she wouldn't want to leave such a beautiful site :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

They will throw her off,

then she will just have to put up with mountains and sea views :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

How boring, not a motorway in sight...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes sorry about that - only a boring sea view where I've stopped now.


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's terrible here, can't see the motorway, power lines or railway for the houses in between   

I'm only jealous of your sea views, wonder if I can persuade Barb to go down to Slapton soon: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## aldra

Well when she gets withdrawal symptoms she can always drive up and down a few motorways :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

And then park up at a services with a good view of the motorway :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I can always find another Fiat garage to stay outside. :


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fun
In
A
Tourer


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

List them Christine

So when I finally come over I know where to stay :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Perhaps we need a new section for "dealers you can park at- Norway"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I belive you can park at all of them - just be careful or your MH is sold on when you wake up the next morning.


----------



## aldra

That could be a prodlem

but they would need to get Shadow out first

and make me a good offer

motorhome with built in strikeback :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

They'd be brave if they tried


----------



## aldra

Without doubt

and he's such a baby once away from the motor home


----------



## SomersetSteve

Star's like that, it amazes me that cold callers actually wait for an answer when he's giving voice from behind the window right by the door! Take him out to say hello and you wouldn't think it was the same dog. Apart from that, I'm last


----------



## aldra

You were :lol: :lol:  :lol:

Last that is


----------



## SomersetSteve

Am


----------



## Christine600

I think if you check again you will see that I am last. With my first coffee.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Christine, it's nearly time for my third coffee but I thought I'd be last first


----------



## aldra

I'm a leisurely last this morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

You were, you need a coffee to wake you up it seems :coffee2: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Don't think Ill bother waking up today


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good plan sometimes


----------



## Christine600

Just popping in to be last. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Are you on the road yet?

or do you still have those magnificent views of the electric cables and motor ways

I'm so jealous :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I had to go down the road and have a look at some pylons then a bit further to see the M5...

Or I went the other way and got a new pump for the pond   

Ovaltine time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What pond Steve?

We keep koi

filters, pumps, airstones and UV tubes,

otherwise they are self sufficient (apart from food)

Aldra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm on the road, Sandra! 

Or rather on a large parking lot outside a supermarket. It's nice and quiet so I guess I'll go to bed soon.  

Much better view too - on my left I can see televisions and on the right a bus stop.


----------



## moblee

Hello I'm back  :hello2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Bon Voyage Christine! Hope you have a great trip.  
..............(I'm last?! Maybe?.....)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oooooooh! It's been busy on here tonight.

Christine - have a great trip, handy for shopping in the morning by the sound of it :!: 

Phil - how was the tunnel :?: 

Sandra - 3 large goldfish which outgrew the tank indoors and then the first pond we dug, they are sometimes joined by toad  

Time to finish my glass of bourbon


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Phil

Well done Willmannie-next to the last that time

Christine, you know how to pick the scenery don't you :lol: :lol:

We started with three koi in a little pond Steve and ended with a 6ft deep pond--Beware 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

Good morning

Tunnel was excellent,
We only went south of Boulougne but real T-shirt weather, pouring with rain when we pulled into Folkestone :roll: 

I've got to open up the school today though


----------



## aldra

Glad you got sunshine Phil,goes well with wine


----------



## Wilmannie

:? And if you get up at the crack of dawn Sandra, I can't even be first!..................but I'm last again!! (until Christine has her coffee.....!?) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's coffee time now, Wilmannie!  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's coffee time here as well   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just got myself a Danish so it's coffee time again.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just finishing my lunch time coffee, wish I had a Danish to go with it  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think Christine is never far away from motorway services :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Just finishing my lunch time coffee, wish I had a Danish to go with it
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Or a Norwegian 8)


----------



## Christine600

I think in this context a Danish is recommended.   



aldra said:


> I think Christine is never far away from motorway services :lol: :lol: :lol:


Coffee, danishes, the smell of gas and diesel - what more can a girl want?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

A Norwegian??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I quite like the idea of a Danish with a Norwegian - with a good cup of coffee of course :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ill bet you do

Christine would fit the bill nicely :lol: :lol:

and she would save your marriage :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Eccles cakes with coffee yum,yum :wink:


----------



## aldra

Better homemade

Always make them with left over pastry, butter raisins

Not for me though I don't like Raisins


----------



## SomersetSteve

I love Eccles cakes, when I was a guard on the WSR I used to get one from the buffet and get crumbs all over my uniform and the van :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:thumbright: 

wsr ? :idea: West somerset railway ?


----------



## aldra

Disgusting Steve

crumbs all over your uniform

what ever next 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I know, had to dust myself off and get the broom out :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yes, West Somerset Railway, great line, loads of photos on my site, go on it if you get the chance


----------



## aldra

Will be checking it out tomorrow Steve

soon to bed now


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good night- I'll keep last place warm for you


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning one and all sun is coming up here


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone and it's a lovely sunny Spring day here - a big change from the snowy days last week.


----------



## Christine600

A lovely sunny day all over it seems! 

Now if only I could get my neck sorted


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Christine too much Tv is bad for you

although in your case as you were asleep at the time is prob/ ok :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope it eases up soon
Have you no Ibuprofen?, I always carry loads in the van


----------



## SomersetSteve

To much TV while asleep :?: A stock of basic medications is a must in case the garage is shut and you can't get any :lol: :lol: 

It isn't sunny here, dull and miserable


----------



## aldra

Bright sunshine here still


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sunshine has finally reached us :wav:


----------



## aldra

There you go


----------



## Cazzie

Thunder and Lightning here at the moment.

Never mind, we are on the 8am ferry tomorrow. France and Italy here we come.      

Have a safe trip Sandra, I know you are off soon.

Cazzie


----------



## aldra

Thanks Cazzie

You too

We leave Monday sail on Wed

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Cazzie & Aldra, 
I wish you all safe and troublefree trips. Bon voyage, bon chance!


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> To much TV while asleep :?:


 Fell asleep half sitting in bed with the TV on...woke up with a stiff neck and a run down battery. :lol:

And I keep a separate cupboard for all my pills, Sandra. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not very comfey Christine  

It's getting late so I'll wish you all goodnight


----------



## Wilmannie

'Nighty Everyone!  Sleep well!


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Hows the neck Christine?


----------



## Christine600

The neck is back to it's usual state, Sandra. I did remember to turn off the TV last night.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good, saved your neck and battery in one go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But now I'm on a site with EHU so who knows what will happen.


----------



## aldra

Well you can run the telly 24hrs--with good pillow support :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I already use 3 and that was not enough the other night. How many do I need you think?  8O


----------



## aldra

maybe a neck one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra - enjoy your trip.

Christine - turn the TV off before it ruins your trip :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just a quick Hello /Goodbye

Hope to get on line somewhere/somehow I think we were windows Vista on the last trip now windows 7 so maybe we need to play with Fauculty X box


----------



## Wilmannie

Bye Aldra - wish I were with you, travel with care.


----------



## Christine600

You should give it another go, Sandra! My box work most of the time. Remember to try different directions - the box work better pointing to the signal source.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hope you get online, we need dedicated last posters on here   

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes if not my post may really become the last one!


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, but mine will :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is great, Steve! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thank you kind lady


----------



## moblee

Bye Sandra & Albert Bon journee


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Phil


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Phil, hi Christine


----------



## moblee

Hi u 2 :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Phil, just popped in last thing to say I'm last   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What did you say, Steve? :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I said I'm last


----------



## moblee

Last at Last :!:


----------



## Christine600

You are some clever lads!


----------



## SomersetSteve

We are, we are - what would you do without us :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Morning guys! Look who is last!


----------



## aldra

hi Phil
Hi Steve
Hi Christine
May be last time I am last for a while
but Im last from a ferry!!!!!!!


----------



## moblee

Ooooo Ferry nice 


Are you on The spirit of france free wifi


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi all, just back from the wilds of the wet and windy Polden Hills


----------



## moblee

Gotta keep it going


----------



## SomersetSteve

I thought I was going to be last ever on this version    

How's it going Phil :?: :?:


----------



## Christine600

We're just messing with you, Steve! :lol:

Hi, Phil!


----------



## Wilmannie

Never last forever, Steve, someone else always following by & by! 'Bye!!


----------



## SomersetSteve

True, you're lucky to be last for long


----------



## Christine600

I long for the luck to become last.


----------



## moblee

I'm fine,nite,nite


----------



## Christine600

Another morning - another coffee. Bliss.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thanks for reminding me, time for a coffee :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And yet another one!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not yet, but soon...


----------



## Christine600

Enjoying my last one for today.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've just had one, that'll do for tonight I think


----------



## Christine600

I've switched to sampling some swedish cider again. :?


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning Everyone, 
A grey, misty day here but it's early yet.


----------



## Christine600

Not so early now - but still grey outside. But what do I care as long as I can be last? :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Not so early now - but still grey outside. But what do I care as long as I can be last? :wink:


----------



## moblee

6:06am Wilmannie 

Good Morning...........Just chilling out with my *First* coffee.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning all, the weather report from Somerset is rain - no sorry sun - no, rain again :!: It really can't make up its mind this morning :? 

Still, I've got a coffee, what more do I need to be last :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just had another coffee - with chocolate.  

Need a boost before starting with the tax papers. :?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Ah!! Tax papers, that's most of my day tomorrow   

Chocolate would help, must get some on the way :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

I've got to buff the School hall...................Endless task like the forth bridge 8O :lol:


----------



## adonisito

Ah yes, back to school tomorrow, the cheerful sound of children eager to learn, the patter of skipping, cheerful year 8. Can't wait :twisted: 

Les Andelys at half term and then The Summer.


----------



## moblee

year 8 ? Secondary school teacher ?

My wife & I work at a primary school


----------



## adonisito

Dep. Head, you know what that means, I get all the best jobs! And don't even discuss year 9. :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Don't teachers invite scholars to discuss a topic :?: :?: 

A day with year 9 sounds like it could seem like 9 years :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm last for now


----------



## Christine600

My parents are teachers. I knew better! :lol: My greatest achievement is to post last here just now.


----------



## moblee

It's a small world after all..........................Last


----------



## Christine600

I'm starting the day beeing last.


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'm being last before getting myself a coffee


----------



## aldra

my turn now
in mcdonalds just to be last
rain every day but the evenings brighten up nicely


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone, 
Aldra sorry about the rain, we have it here too and it's c.o.l.d!
Hope Normandy dries up for you soon!


----------



## Christine600

A real online tour for you Sandra 

Reading this I got a sudden urge for coffee. Not that it is unusual for me to get those.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Going to McDonalds in France :?: :?: Free wifi is the only reason I can think of :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it is the last place to go to post last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, for now Steve's Mansion is the place to be last


----------



## moblee

Nice to hear from you Sandra


----------



## SomersetSteve

And it's nice to hear from you Phil


----------



## moblee

Gawd blimey guv'nor it's quiet on here :lol:


----------



## commuter

what's so great about being last?


----------



## SomersetSteve

commuter said:


> what's so great about being last?


It's an honour and a privilege - or possibly a challenge - or it maybe completely pointless, in which case they named a TV show after it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

LAST


----------



## SomersetSteve

Errrr, nope, I'm last I do believe


----------



## greg963

*Newbie Here*

Its my throne right this very moment. Nice to say hi for a newbie!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Newbie! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Greg! 

And Wilmanie!

I had a coffe - then I had the last post.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi all, nice to have a newbie join us on here


----------



## Christine600

It's raining and all the others are out and about. So I'm surfing and reading the camp sites database again. I have Control+S'ed many already. :roll: 

But now - some coffee.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've been in one office, then across town to another, nothing exciting    

As a consolation I'm last for now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not many exiting offices around I belive. But on the other hand they usually have lots of bad coffee! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone

Just been out to look at the river in spate, it's a bad night here, still raining. Oh to be in St Maxime, or Sta Susanna....or even Benidorm!


----------



## SomersetSteve

How can the river be in spate - we're in a drought!!!

Hope you're well above the river level :!:


----------



## Christine600

Flooding rivers are magnificent to watch and dangerous to play with.

Wich reminds me - my coffee mug needs a refill.


----------



## SomersetSteve

My coffee mug is nearly full


----------



## Christine600

Mine is half empty. 8O


----------



## aldra

p you two still on about coffee postingon kindle willgo to mcdons tomorrow


----------



## aldra

p you two still on about coffee postingon kindle willgo to mcdons tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

:lol: And you Sandra on about McD!    

Hope you are having a grand time.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi there Sandra :!: :!: :!: Having a good time over there in France :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Dont eat here but do have to buy coffee to get on line

weather wet and stormy with bright periods
In the loire valley now


----------



## Christine600

Sunny where I am, Sandra - you should head north.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Loire Valley sounds good, I love Saumur and there's lots of great chateaus to see.

Christine - is north warmer :?: :?: It's cold here at present


----------



## Christine600

Not warmer, Steve - but perhaps sunnier?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all last posters    

Can we have some of your sun please Christine :?: :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

Just spent this beautiful day at the beach. Glorious sun but chilly wind. Still snow on the far hills, believe the ski slopes are busy.


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Can we have some of your sun please Christine :?: :?:


I'll blow a sunny kiss your way, Steve!


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Just spent this beautiful day at the beach. Glorious sun but chilly wind. Still snow on the far hills, believe the ski slopes are busy.


Sounds fantastic!  I spent a few hours outside on the patio.


----------



## moblee

Hello  

jeez that was wet at the p'boro show :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
Guess we had our sunshine allowance yesterday, it's a cold, grey damp Monday morning here. 
Hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm looking at the flood warnings and lists of roads blocked    

Still got to go out later   

Gives me a chance to be last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

think i will be last for a while


----------



## bigbazza

Hey, where did you come from?


----------



## Wilmannie

Good tro see you Aldra, where are you now?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sandra is lucky, she's in la belle France


----------



## Wilmannie

Where it's raining!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Rainy France beats Bridgwater everytime :!: :!:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## Christine600

Rain is much better abroad.


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is :!: :!: :!: 

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve!

I'm contemplating another coffee...


----------



## moblee

I'm on Wine


----------



## Christine600

And I'm on another coffee. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've just had one, bit soon for another so I'll settle for being last for now


----------



## Trucks

lol... It's really cool being the last one to post that'll last for few hrs. 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

2 hrs 20 mins - not bad for a first attempt!!!


----------



## Christine600

You did well too, Steve!

And welcome Trucks!


----------



## SomersetSteve

My turn for the overnight stint I think - unless anyone knows better :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn for the early shift! Good morning everyone!


----------



## SomersetSteve

That was early :!: :!: 

Good morning Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Good morning Steve and Wilmannie.

Time for breakfast.


----------



## moblee

Time for Wine .


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
I slept-in (maybe too much wine) and it's a bright sunny Saturday here. Have a great weekend!


----------



## moblee

Morning  It's sunny here too.


----------



## Christine600

Time for a coffee refill. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just refilled mine :!: :!:   

Morning all last posters :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Another refill - another post.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Coffee time.................. :coffee2:


----------



## Christine600

Yes


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just finished my coffee


----------



## Christine600

Just finished coffee and desserts after sunday dinner. I'm glad I have the internet because I'm not able to get off the sofa. :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Light lunch on Sundays so we're fit to walk the dogs


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,
Hope y'all had a good weekend!


----------



## Christine600

You too, Wilmannie - because you are not last anymore!


----------



## aldra

my turn from sunny France


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Aldra,
Glad you've found some sun! Where are you now?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi everyone, so little time to be last at present, normal service will one day be resumed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last for a short while.......................This Job takes over


----------



## SomersetSteve

Jobs are inconvenient sometimes :!:


----------



## Christine600

Isn't posting here your main job?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Only if you'll pay me to do it


----------



## Christine600

If I can pay with forum karma.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's a big incentive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

There you are!


----------



## aldra

we are close to Bergerac, weather still beautiful


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not been there yet, must try to get organised :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

My list of places I haven't been would be quite long. Probably all around the earth. :roll: 

Hi, Sandra - glad you are enjoying life!


----------



## SomersetSteve

There are many, many places I haven't been - but a lot of them I wouldn't want to go to :!: :!: 

There are also many I would like to visit


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  
A rare visitor nowadays.................. Just having a coffee :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm joining you, Phil.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm joining you, Phil.


That'll be nice :love10:


----------



## Christine600

The coffe was great, but now I have got work to do :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thanks for reminding me, it's coffee time


----------



## moblee

It's nice & Sunny in Cambridge 8O 

It won't Last :!:


----------



## aldra

im last now


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra, Where are you now ?.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Phil, it's sunny in Somerset, should last all day :!:


----------



## moblee

Sunny somerset, cidre county


----------



## SomersetSteve

Careful, I'll be posting The Wurzels songs again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Did I put everybody else off :?: :?: :?: 

Last for three days, where are you all :?: :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> Did I put everybody else off :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Last for three days, where are you all :?: :?: :?:


  Well it shouldn't really be for me to say..........but don't they have Deodarant in Somerset 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It was the threat of The Wurzels songs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You love 'em really :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
Rise and shine, sun been up for hours, looks like our weather has changed for the better. But the skiers and snowboarders are still having fun at Cairngorm so the cold spell was good for some.


----------



## Christine600

My skies are put away for the summer. But skiing down a glacier midsummer is fun - I've heard...


----------



## SomersetSteve

Best time of year for it - it's too cold in winter :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone from a very sunny Camargue, temp in the 30s so we are on a campsite with a pool which apparently everyone thinks is to cold to swim in so thats just us. will have to move as we have been here for three days and getting lazy, the air con works a treat and shadow is very pleased with it as he cant use the pool
walked for 1 1/2 hours to the canal only to find if he got in he couldnt get out so had to walk all the way back in temp in the 30s


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds a bit too warm for me! We're just back from a few days in sunny Devon - Dartmouth, Kingsbridge, Slapton & Paignton


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Everyone 

Sounds like your having a Good time Sandra.

It's pretty hot here too at the moment I've just walked to the shop & back (round trip of *1* mile) sweating buckets now :!: Lovely :microwave: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It was 120°F in our conservatory with everything open earlier, it's back to a more comfortable 75°F now


----------



## moblee

I'm LAST :!:


----------



## Christine600

Congats, Phil!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last now    

Where have you all been hiding :?:


----------



## aldra

my turn to be last, free wifi here


----------



## aldra

ok so where are you 

I manage to get on line and zilch

need to get home to sort you all out :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm looking forward to that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

last chance to be last for a few days as will have no wifi


----------



## SomersetSteve

If the only thing you lack is wifi you are a very lucky lady :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

just a quick visit to be last :lol:

drove 400 miles yesterday arrived at the ferry term/ at 9pm and booked the 6am ferry

another 300 miles to go


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning everyone! Welcome home Aldra!


----------



## aldra

Thanks,thanks,thanks

really enjoyed the trip, but so glad to be home, the garden is wild with flowers every where

that is what I love about the motorhome, I can come home

and Im here


----------



## moblee

Welcome back Sandra 

It's good to be home ........... & it's good to be *LAST*


----------



## aldra

It certainly is good to be last :lol:


----------



## aldra

and last again 8O 8O 8O

so where are you all?


----------



## moblee

I!m here Baby  
But the others.....Me not know 8)


----------



## aldra

You will do just fine honey


----------



## moblee

When did you come back?

I've been at the Hamble rally.


----------



## rosalan

I wish that I had!
..but being last may be some consolation.
Alan


----------



## Christine600

Finally back home - and finally back with the last post.


----------



## aldra

Back home last night

The hamble Rally looks to have gone really well

When are you next off Alan ?


----------



## Christine600

Yes Alan - will you be last here again soon?


----------



## aldra

Not as soon as me Christine


----------



## moblee

Move over Girlies. 8O :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, Saturday again and a grey misty morning here but at least its warm.


----------



## aldra

morning, same weather here in Lancashire


----------



## Christine600

It's a nice day to post last - I agree.


----------



## aldra

and I will agree too


----------



## Christine600

Then we all agree - and all is well. :lol:


----------



## aldra

only because you were last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I was?


----------



## aldra

yes you were


----------



## Wilmannie

:? So who is now? :?


----------



## Christine600

I don't know? 8)


----------



## aldra

I do, its me :lol: :lol:


----------



## simandme

Correction: was!
Beautiful morning - pity it's not going to last :roll:


----------



## aldra

morning hope it lasts long enough to get the van bedding dry 8O


----------



## simandme

Depends where you are - the rain is coming up from the channel - fingers crossed for you if you are in the UK! 

It is one of life's great little moments - when you get the bedding washed, sun-dried and back on, all within a day. (does this sound a bit crazy?!)


----------



## aldra

don't think Ill manage that ,the van needs a good clean first after almost 8 weeks away


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Aldra, you're up at silly o clock today!


----------



## aldra

It happens, sometimes I just cant sleep, but being retired I love the early morning


----------



## Christine600

I love my early morning bed.


----------



## aldra

no sense of the sublime - of early morning mists and fruitfulness

wasted on you my little love 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

Time for the creme to float to the Top (Last) :wink:


----------



## aldra

you are definitely the cream


----------



## moblee

:love4: 


I'm ready to go away again,but work's getting in the way


----------



## aldra

Ah patience

your time will come


----------



## Christine600

Time for some coffee with creme too.


----------



## aldra

well past coffee time for me


----------



## Wilmannie

Well past bedtime too I hope so I can be last for a little while! Nighty night!


----------



## aldra

well done W, you were last for all night


----------



## Wilmannie

But you were first for Good Morning, Aldra!


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning girls! Just started raining here...


----------



## aldra

started ages ago here had to run and get the washing in, hate that all pegged out then all back in still wet


----------



## Christine600

Well atleast you got some exercise. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Such sympathy, I have had plenty today

cleaned the house and now preparing tea for two grankids


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks, Aldra, you've been last forever - must be about 28 hours - move over!


----------



## aldra

I thought everyone had gone home, was about to turn off the lights :lol: :lol:

Where is everyone?


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

How is everyone ?


----------



## aldra

morning 

lovely to hear from you, was wondering where you were


----------



## moblee

Always working  + watching Euro 2012 when I'm not :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back home again - now that it has a digger free environment. And my brother is coming by.


----------



## aldra

Home already?, never mind next time I'm sure you will find a motorway or a pylon to watch :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes I must be getting picky. Had a bunch of "handy hunks" with diggers in the garden so I left. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:? Now, this is a puzzle!
My post on the previous page was definately made at 7.56 this morning (not 7.56pm yesterday). That's when I noted that Aldra had been last for about 28 hours! 
So who moved my posts??
Anything to do with me renewing my membership in between times??
Do we have Goblins? Or any sort of little green gremlins?


----------



## Christine600

Have you done anything to upset the goblins or gremlins?


----------



## aldra

Are you sure you are not just a day behind??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

At 2:36 pm Moblee was Last poster :!:


----------



## Christine600

Phil was there! 


C600 was here!


----------



## aldra

Aldra is here :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Phil was there!
> 
> C600 was here!


Where :? Where was I :?: It's a Lie  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Where's Steve :?:


----------



## aldra

good question, where is Steve??

I am missing him


----------



## moblee

SomersetSteve said:


> If the only thing you lack is wifi you are a very lucky lady :lol: :lol: :lol:


Last posted above 06/06/12......... Perhaps he's away


----------



## aldra

could be although I would have thought he worked term time, but there has just been a half term holiday


----------



## Wilmannie

Think he said his computer was on the blink.
I'm off to Australia today, back in 3 weeks or so. 
Don't squabble about being last when I'm away!


----------



## aldra

Wilannie, have a fantastic time, Ill keep your place warm


----------



## Christine600

Have a great time, Wilmannie! 

They don't have internets down there? :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm back, new computer though is possibly going to have to be replaced as it's crashed a couple of times :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## aldra

we were all wondering where you were

good to have you back


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve 



SomersetSteve said:


> I'm back, new computer though is possibly going to have to be replaced as it's crashed a couple of times :evil: :evil: :evil:


Throw it out the Windows! :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello steve You had the girls worried & me x  :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Confirmed, faulty hard drive, intermittent failure, new one on its way but that doesn't help with getting my web sites up to date as I don't want to catalogue all my photos etc only to do it again later in the week.

At least, while it works, I can be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

that's time enough, now move over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You didn't give me long there :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

good morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra! 

Got sidetracked with some tasks to do this morning since my uncle and cousin are coming.

It's sad when real life stop you from living your online one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Have a lovely time with them Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good evening girls    

I'm last at last :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

good run there Steve

Took pity on you with your computer problems and let you reign a bit longer :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My guests went to bed but I'm browsing campsite reviews.


----------



## aldra

browse on I have worked non stop since 6.30am 
The house looks good, the gardens look good (Albert)

the only problem with long holidays :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We're nearly ready for the off tomorrow afternoon - must be mad with all this rain - so I'll take this brief opportunity to be last


----------



## aldra

Have a good break despite the weather Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve

Thanks Sandra, just being somewhere different in the rain will be good :!:


----------



## aldra

It will and being British you are more waterproof than most :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Different rain each day - we motorhomers have great holidays. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

don't we just


----------



## Christine600

And my coffee taste excellent on rainy days.


----------



## aldra

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

Good morning Last posters


----------



## aldra

Well, goodmorning stranger 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Sandra 8O 

How's things going :?:


----------



## aldra

Going well Phil

Have you been away or just very busy?

Good to hear from you


----------



## moblee

Very busy  

Going away in about 3 odd weeks ( school holidays ) off to France trying to find somewhere different is proving hard.

I've been scanning Aires & campsites on here.We want a Lake, man made beach etc, the kids want campsites swimming pools,pool tables & all the bling 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil and Sandra!

So your kids wants a glamping site?


----------



## moblee

glamping 8O 

I've never heard of that expression


----------



## aldra

Its always a problem pleasing everyone, especially where teenagers are concerned

but if they are happy you have some freedom to enjoy yourselves

still it might be cheaper going on an all inclusive fly there holiday to the sun :lol: :lol:

ps Ive never heard of glamping, These foreigners :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:idea: (Gl)amour, C(amping) = Glamping

Camping with all the bells & whistles right :?: 


Goodnight :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Goodnight all Glampers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone

Its Monday!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Spot on, Phil. I think I'll go glamping this summer!  

I think if you upgrade from tents to motorhomes with bathrooms and stylish interiours you are almost there. Just bring some bling.


----------



## aldra

What sort of bling Christine
Will my crystal chandeliers count :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Definitely, Sandra! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Thats me again then.... but for how long?
Alan


----------



## aldra

Hi Alan, until about now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm going to slip one in 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Really 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

7 MINUTES !! 
It's a wonder I didn't get cramp 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well you didn't, so thats Ok :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You have to try again, Alan.

I do!


----------



## aldra

good morning everyone


----------



## moblee

Me to you, you to me :silly:


----------



## aldra

Phil did you come up with any all singing campsites for the kids
Petra wants to take the van to France for 10 days with two kids 5 and7--and she is no camper either
will need a pool


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Phil did you come up with any all singing campsites for the kids
> Petra wants to take the van to France for 10 days with two kids 5 and7--and she is no camper either
> will need a pool


What do you mean she is no camper either ?

I've been doing this six years now :twisted:


----------



## aldra

No not you her, she likes holidays in the sun round a pool

I think she is trying to prove she is cutting back :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

who is Petra ?

A daughter ?


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Yes one of the twins Phil, good morning


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Yes one of the twins Phil, good morning


 8O I didn't know you had Twins....... snap


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil & Sandra!

Finally online again - got a new computer and it took it's time to get all my stuff from the old one.


----------



## aldra

What have you got Christine, I fancy an Apple Mac when this goes


----------



## moblee

Hello Christine  

I didn't know you had computer problems 

At least you back now.


----------



## aldra

She's off again touring Phil


----------



## aldra

So that's just me then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm here........... not touring yet :!:


----------



## aldra

Great was becoming lonely


----------



## moblee

Good morning  XXXX :wink:


----------



## aldra

Good morning Phil, Is Steve away?


----------



## Christine600

Hi again!

Sandra I got myself a Thinkpad - that is the one I am used to. But I am sure the Macs are good. Just never fancied one myself.

It's raining outside but that is OK. My uncle has a house with internet.


----------



## aldra

Have no idea what a think pad is

You just enjoy yourself

How is your uncle after his tumble??


----------



## TM59

My turn for twent seconds of glory!


Trevor


----------



## aldra

Go on then

twenty seconds :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

welcome TM59


----------



## moblee

Is there anybody there ?? :eeeeek:


----------



## Christine600

No.


----------



## moblee

OUI :!:


----------



## aldra

good Sunday one and all


----------



## moblee

Good morning sandra


----------



## aldra

morning Phil, where's Steve hiding???


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> morning Phil, where's Steve hiding???


I don't know, he's not round yours then ?  :lol:


----------



## aldra

I wonder if its his computer again???


----------



## aldra

getting restless

where are you all


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi. Aldra, You seem a bit lonesome so thought I'd bring you some cheer! It's raining cats & dogs here! Hope you're having better luck!


----------



## aldra

Hi Wilmannie, completely dead on this thread, have taken to talking to myself

Christine is away, Steve is AWL, Phil is busy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So you mean you get to be last too much????  :lol:


----------



## moblee

" Are you lonesome tonight, do you miss me tonight, are you sorry we drifted apart, does your memories..........."


----------



## aldra

I am (sigh) 

but just the sound of you makes it feel ok


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks
Aldra, thought you were last forever on this one - couldn't find the thread. Come back everyone, keep the wagon rolling! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I was beginning to think the same Wilmannie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back home!  

The essentials from the MH are brought in so a rest on the couch with my computer is in order. :wink: 


So I'm last!  In case anyone wondered! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

for a little while

my sweetheart :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now everything is brought in from the MH and the washer is doing it's third job. So I allow myself a little online break before bed.

Great to be last again!


----------



## aldra

Left you to be last for the WHOLE night


----------



## Christine600

Wohoo! But now I am up so you can be last again Sandra.


----------



## moblee

Good morning Ladies 8)


----------



## moblee

We came at the same time  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

practise makes perfect :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It certainly does. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil, have you sorted the holiday yet?

one day the kids will be too old--and then freedom :lol:

until the G'kids


----------



## moblee

Haven't sorted the holiday out 

Looks LIKE we'll go to the same place we always go

www.la-croix-du-vieux-pont.com/Cached

Us parents feel we've done it to death :!:


----------



## aldra

Phil if it suits the kids you are 75% there

wont be forever

just feels like it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Last posters


----------



## aldra

morning Phil


----------



## moblee

God it's quiet on here 8O

Poor Sandra's been playing with herself for *5* days  :lol:


----------



## aldra

I thought this post had closed down its been so long :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Or everybody agrees that Sandra is the best ever.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Or everybody agrees that Sandra is the best ever.


[marq=right:dfe779dbad]MOBLEE[/marq:dfe779dbad] :lol:


----------



## aldra

hey how did you do that

fabulous


----------



## moblee

With this[marq=down:5d314dca0c] :lol: [/marq:5d314dca0c]

On preview page before posting 
Silver arrows use in the same way as *B* FOR BOLD PRINT enter your message in the middle 

[marq=right:5d314dca0c]Cambridge united [/marq:5d314dca0c]


----------



## Christine600

[marq=up:46bb465bbd][fade:46bb465bbd]That is sooo coooool Mobleeee[/fade:46bb465bbd][/marq:46bb465bbd]


----------



## aldra

Pi** off both of you

smart a**** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

[marq=down:e36ae9b2f0]Oooh

..
[/marq:e36ae9b2f0]


----------



## moblee

[marq=down:a12beb9da4] Pi** off both of you

smart a****[/marq:a12beb9da4]


----------



## moblee

[marq=up:0abca009c2]I don't believe it :!: :lol: :lol: [/marq:0abca009c2]


----------



## rosalan

Sorry! You will just have to accept that I am the best ever but only for tonight. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Alan


----------



## aldra

well done Alan a good run there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Alan you were the best! 

But now you are demoted to a has-been. 8)


----------



## aldra

such a way with words Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks

Aldra you're last for ages again. Hope y'all had a good weekend.


----------



## moblee

[marq=right:f865ed2522]Yes 8) It's me [/marq:f865ed2522]

[marq=left:f865ed2522]Not a bad weekend  [/marq:f865ed2522]


----------



## aldra

Hows the weather Phil

good for a BBQ???


----------



## daniel38

*full time MH touring ? I need you*

Hi 
If any one is full time Motorhome leaving and touring please contact me i need lost infos. I am on sype if you are RDaniel38 is my ID
thank you 
Daniel


----------



## aldra

I think that needs moving to another forum

How is it done????


----------



## Christine600

Click Report and tell the admins it needs a move?

(never tried - too scared)


----------



## aldra

Too much chilled wine 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is a problem I don't mind having, Sandra! 

Today we even see the sun! If we squint in a particular way. But still...


----------



## moblee

Good morning peeps  :lol: 


France tomorrow


----------



## aldra

Have a great time Moblee


----------



## daniel38

Moblee 
I stuck to work, I am so jalouse. Where you going in France? if you passe Grenoble or Troyes say Hello to them for me :lol: tell us what the charge are in France now campsite and diessel and gas bottle thanks


----------



## aldra

daniel38

you are on the wrong foram for the helpyou need

I have asked your request be moved to the right forum

but you will always be welcome on here

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Am I welcome with the last post? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

last for the night- Christine

first for morning -me


----------



## moblee

Change of plan going Thursday afternoon now  


So I'm last for a bit Loooooonger.


----------



## aldra

you might as well enjoy a bit of English sunshine first

how long are you going for?


----------



## moblee

15 Days, as I'm on the Malvern rally & I need a few days turnaround

batteries / water / clothes etc.


----------



## moblee

Hello :-k :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm jealous Moblee but hope you have a great time. where are you heading for in France?


----------



## aldra

Where ever it is Im sure it will be great

If the kids enjoy it 

you are 99% there


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> I'm jealous Moblee but hope you have a great time. where are you heading for in France?


Well I wanted to go to Lake annecy but my children don't, so a couple of nights on a Aire near the sea,a campsite in Picardy,Eurodisney & I might see if I can get to Brantome


----------



## aldra

Sounds good

and one day in the not to distant future you can go where you want

and miss the kids till you get over it

and then Yippee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Moblee, you are spoiled for choice in France at this time of year but your plans sound great to me - and how lovely to have kids to take to Disneyland! I'm still more jealous!  
Enjoy & I hope the sun shines for you.


----------



## aldra

willannie

you can take my grandkids to Disney

I'm past it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie I'm sure my niece and nephews would come too. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Bonjour


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

Did you have a good birthday is they holiday going well

Questions, questions :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
Thanks for the offers of kids to take to Disney but we have a 2 berth motorhome! :lol: 
Good to see you back Moblee and hope you had a good trip. Aldra, glad Shaddow is a bit better, hope he is now truly on the mend.


----------



## aldra

Same here
2 berth, that's cheating :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We could supply a small tent


----------



## Wilmannie

See you're back on form!  Hope you all had a good night


----------



## aldra

Good morning Wilmannie


----------



## moblee

Not back home yet Wilmannie just being Last


----------



## aldra

Naw, you are not last :lol: :lol:

Is the holiday going well????


----------



## moblee

Yes very we'll
Now on free wifi at mc donalds at eurodisney


----------



## aldra

have a great time

I bet the kids adore Eurodisney   

ps I bet you do too


----------



## moblee

Yes but it's knackering :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's what 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

still at Disney  

Where is everyone?


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm here!


----------



## aldra

Im back, the internet modem was damaged by a lightening strike on Sunday and the phones Virgin out today, new modem but the phones completely knackered 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Where is everyone?


I am last. Where are you?


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am! 
(Q what does a knackered phone look like? A no bells!)


----------



## aldra

totally silent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My dad lives in a lightening hot spot and go trough 3-4 phones each year. :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,  
I lost all my computer records once when lightening struck the telephone line. The computer engineer said the hard disc was 'fried' and everything lost. He said that in the London area phone lines were protected but not so in other areas. I had some back-ups but not enough so that was a hard lesson learned.


----------



## aldra

Fortunately it blew the modem not the computer and that was down to Virgin to replace


----------



## Christine600

I have also learned the hard way to keep backups of documents and pictures.


----------



## aldra

good morning all   

Christine where abouts are you now?


----------



## Christine600

I am outside Erlangen in Bayern, Germany.

Or more precisely in a comfy chair in my hotel room.


----------



## aldra

Still in the hotel then


----------



## moblee

I'm back, I'm back, I'm back :!: 

I'm Last, I'm Last, I'm Last, I'm Last, 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome home Phil

Did you all have a great time?????


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil - have you been having fun?


----------



## moblee

Hello Ladies. Brilliant Fun, usually I'm depressed when I come home......... But I'm off to the Malvern rally in six days so what the heck :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good for you


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,
Glad you enjoyed your trip Moblee & see you brought summer back with you! Lovely sunny day here & a good forecast for the weekend and the Historic Wheels Club old car rally at Brodie Castle.


----------



## Christine600

I love old cars. But I have to hire a mecanic too if I get one since I know nothing about maintaining old motors.


----------



## aldra

Have a great time Wilmannie, weather beautiful here too

When do you resume your travels Christine?


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Ladies  

Lovely & hot here too.


----------



## aldra

morning Phil,looks like you struck lucky coming home to beautiful weather

Dos anyone know what happened to Steve???


----------



## Wilmannie

Last posts I remember he was having computer problems but thats ages ago. Did he get that sorted out?


----------



## aldra

Don't know but he seems to have disappeared

I was hoping Phil knew

He was so regular on last member

I miss him


----------



## moblee

I remember he had computer troubles but as said that was ages ago.

You could try one of his old posts & pm him, tell him (if he can read it) to comeback


----------



## moblee

Perhaps he's in *Prison* 8O 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw - they have free internet access there! 
Maybe he's set off on a world tour in his motorhome and is in the middle of a desert in Morocco (or somewhere) 0r maybe ......? :lol:


----------



## aldra

I have PM'd him so we will need to wait and see

It could be computer problems or maybe he is off for the school hols


----------



## moblee

Or Alien abduction 8O 

He might be being probed right now  :lol:


----------



## aldra

He should be so lucky :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Like off to Mars with the Yankies? Or maybe he's just gone off us! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Possible but unlikely

Steve's been there for ages


----------



## moblee

8O I've just noticed your posts sandra, as in 8:47 pm Last night & 8:47am this morning...... Spooky  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ohrrrrrrrr Alians at work channelling thoughts :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## moblee

:lol: Well I've got a lovely job lined up today (If I can be bothered) :lol: & that's to thoroughly clean the Toilet cassette inside & out


----------



## aldra

just think of the finished product all gleaming and shining clean :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

All done :!:  

Ready for Malvern ottytrain5: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well done Phil :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wont last long if you take that little fellow along though 8O 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Folks, 
Hope y'all had a good weekend, great to see the sun for a few days. The old car rally at Brodie Castle on Sunday was wonderful. Hundreds of vintage/veteran/special interest cars, a beautiful setting, sunshine and crowds of happy people, a lovely day out - and the proceeds go to charities. Just great!


----------



## aldra

Sounds like you really enjoyed it Wilmannie


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, we've been to many old car rallies here and abroad but that was really good The sunshine makes the day too as tramping round even the most beautiful setting in a thunderstorm is for the dedicated!
Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## aldra

Saw Albert and Steven off to Spain to meet up with Stevens family

They arrived today

Albert flies back on Saturday
and Steven and family have two weeks in the van before returning via Santander

The things we do for family 8O 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

Hello  


Albert away ? ...... You on you're Sandra ?


----------



## aldra

I am Phil

All alone and lonely


----------



## moblee

Where's Bury ? 8) :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks - I have to ask - did Phil find Bury & did Shaddow eat him! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi wilmannie Shadow wouldn't eat him

at least not all at once :lol: :lol: :lol:

Once introduced he's a pussy cat

Did Phil find Bury?

that's none of your business :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: :lol: True!
Well, glad Shaddows digestion has improved so much. 
Wait Phils re-appearance - maybe he's still looking for Bury?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

good morning Wilmannie


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Aldra, 
Looks like we've been deserted by the other regulars and I think I'm still last on the other thread! Hope they're managing to get some sun (& you too) - its a warm,grey, muggy, rainy Friday here! But a better forecast for tomorrow


----------



## aldra

Rain here too Christine is on her travels in Germany I think

I think Phil is off somewhere soon too

Two weeks and we are off to Italy


----------



## Wilmannie

Thats super! Hope you have a great trip. We won't go until October, just before the snow starts here but are always planning ahead! Thats half the fun isnt it. Hope Shaddow is fully recovered for the trip.


----------



## Christine600

I have 11 minutes of internet left and this site is veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery slow today. But if the internet gods are in a good mood I'm last! 

And still in Germany slowly driving north.


----------



## aldra

no, they were not that good Christine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Have a lovely time


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am, still awake at silly o'clock, and maybe last for a few hours???


----------



## aldra

A good run there Wilmannie 

Hopefully you are tucked up fast asleep now


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw! Up with the lark this morning, it's a beautiful day, can't waste any of it! Houseworks done (courtesy of washing machine, dishwasher & robovac!) been to the market & shopped, now take the motorhome to the beach for the afternoon & this is the life!  
Hope y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## aldra

my washing machine has just stopped halfway through the cycle, could be a blocked filter so need to wait till Albert gets back


----------



## Christine600

At another stellplatz in Germany. The town is called Bad Something but I cannot remember. :roll: 

Are you also going to Italy like Sandra is, Wilmannie?


----------



## aldra

Christine they are all called Bad something so that is not helpful :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks,
No Christine, not Italy this year, probably S of Spain or Portugal, think I prefer Portugal myself but have to liaise with CEO! We loved all these Bad towns in the Black Forest. Hope you enjoy.
Aldra, try kicking your washer - sometimes they just need to know who is boss!  My sister kept her Hotpoint going for another 3 years with a well aimed kick now and again. (joking)  
Have a good weekend all


----------



## aldra

Albert drained it nothing blocking the filter

But it started to work again


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Aldra, 
There you are then - they just need to know who's boss!  
You were up early today!


----------



## Christine600

Never been to either country, Wilmannie. I like to have so many possibilities though! 

The magic of machines, Sandra. You need to show them who is the boss. :lol:

Some friends were supposed to meet up with me but I did not pay close attention to my phone. They have been texting and calling but I never received any. Then I found out I could only make emergency calls! When I restarted the phone lots of messages came rushing in. But then it was to late. My friends could not make it anymore.  Tech is great when it works, but when it doesn't... :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Technology never seems to work for me when I am away, phones laptops you name it

Even the Tom Tom has its moments :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, TomTom has to be a bit funny - what with a name like Tom and the dulcet tones we hear - definately different! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Guten Tag, last-posters!

Working my way back home - may enter Denmark today - not sure yet.


----------



## aldra

I fancy seeing Denmark Christine is it nice????


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks,
Are you nearing home yet Christine & Aldra are you starting to pack to leave ? Seems we're always either coming or going doesn't it.


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Hi Folks,
> Seems we're always either coming or going doesn't it.


Seems I'm always going & rarely coming 8O


----------



## aldra

Too much information Phill

and I don't believe it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Denmark is very nice, Sandra. Always one of my favourites! Friendly people, good food, and small so easy to visit the coast from wherever you are.

Only downside is that the camping place union is strong and actively working against those wanting to build aires/stellplatze. But you find them. As a result of this "war" private people and farmers are starting to offer motorhome parking. :wink: 

Many camp sites have quick stops where you pay less if you come late and leave early.


----------



## aldra

Sounds promising Christine


----------



## moblee

Hi :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil 

Hows life?


----------



## moblee

Just woke up, unlike you, what are you doing up at 4:12 8O


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil & Sandra 


I'm just enjoying my news and coffee.


----------



## moblee

Hello Christine :love10: 


Where are you now ?


----------



## aldra

Cramp 8O :lol:

Turns me into a very early riser :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Cramp 8O :lol:
> 
> Turns me into a very early riser :lol: :lol:


Oooooooooooo  I got cramp in my left calve last week woke up in agony that was 4 something as well.

*Nearly* woke Jan up to bend me toes back :!: She'd of loved that :lol:


----------



## aldra

Best thing get up walk around a bit

Leaves a sore calf for a day or so though


----------



## Christine600

I'm not unfamiliar with those cramps either.  Especially when I forget to chew a magnesium pill or eat llots of proteins. 

Phil - I am in Copenhagen. It's clouded and the occasional raindrop. Found a hair dresser and finally got my summer hairdo.  And I've bought loads of nice danish bacon. Need to fatten up before the winter.


----------



## aldra

sounds good Christine

so does Copenhagen


----------



## moblee

Don't mention Winter christine


----------



## aldra

You have been in winter Phil??


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You have been in winter Phil??


I've been away in winter sandra , dark by 4 pm huddled around the Gas fire, kids watching telly draining my leisure batteries :twisted:

:lol: :lol:

Do you like my new Avatar :?: Thought I'd try something different


----------



## aldra

prefer the Koi in my pond

Some are now 11/2 foot long

lovely colours


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> prefer the Koi in my pond
> Some are now 11/2 foot long
> lovely colours


Now need to carp on about it :!:


----------



## aldra

Its actually very good Phil,esp the little green fish :lol:


----------



## Christine600

What kind of fish do you have in your bowl Phil?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> What kind of fish do you have in your bowl Phil?


 8O Norwegian salmon :!: 
No fish from Bury  All you can catch up there is Crabs  :lol: :lol:

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Ah! So you are a fish farmer.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Ah! So you are a fish farmer.


No just a fishy character :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just keep your fish fingers away from me!


----------



## aldra

Well they do say that the Southerners are cold fish :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Well they do say that the Southerners are cold fish :lol: :lol: :lol:


 8O  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

except you, my little darling


----------



## Christine600

Row row row your boat, Sandra :lol:


----------



## moblee

{offtopic} 

Very friendly plaice in my house.


----------



## Wilmannie

A fair bit of old codswallop here methinks


----------



## aldra

Always is Wilmannie, always is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's just Trivia


----------



## Christine600

So how are your little fishes doing, Phil?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> So how are your little fishes doing, Phil?


Ooh Their very Animated today 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

oops misread that

you meant your fish


----------



## Christine600

:lol: :lol: :lol: You loony toons!


----------



## aldra

where are you now Christine?


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Phil. 

I'm just posting this to inform you that you are not last.

C6c


----------



## aldra

and neither are you Christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

:hello2: *& NEITHER ARE YOU :!:  *


----------



## aldra

I AM NOW :lol: :lol:

Hi Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Or maybe I am?


----------



## aldra

perhaps,perhaps,perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Make your mind up, Sandra!


----------



## aldra

well done Christine you won that round to be last

I'll just be first then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

To me it looks like you are last, Sandra. But I'll help you with that. :scatter:


----------



## aldra

So kind Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Felt sorry for you and your cracked windscreen.


----------



## aldra

So do I :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess you got the windscreen fixed Aldra. Safe journey!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Felt sorry for you and your cracked windscreen.


I didn't know you had a big crack sandra 8O :lol: :lol:

Have a safe Journey


----------



## moblee

I'll just do wise*cracks* on my own then


----------



## Christine600

You do that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Wise? Cracked? Who?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

He's a cracking bloke! 


And my mirror. 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, after an awful summer just got worse perhaps I can console myself by being last for while.


----------



## Christine600

Yes I'm the last to deny you that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

At last agreement


----------



## aldra

Steve

Where have you been?

I have missed you

Posting from Venice to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra - nice to hear from you!


You might be the last to post from Venice, but you're not the last to post.


----------



## SomersetSteve

And I'm the last to post from Somerset :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am the only one posting from this sofa.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Not off on your travels at present then Christine :?:


----------



## Christine600

No Steve - but might be again in a week or two. Have to tidy up my flat before selling. Hope to live in the MH if the janitor is OK with me parking there.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Going to be a fulltimer then :!: 

Will you find wifi to enable you to be last then :?: :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well if I qualify as a fulltimer when I live at my mum's frequently. But it's true I often sleep in the MH then too.

Easy to find wifi at my mum's - as you can see! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm last now
Just had swim in the med,complete with shorts could not resist it and I didn't have a swimsuit on


----------



## Christine600

Sounds delicious, Sandra!


----------



## moblee

8O People & steve :lol: 

Where you been steve :?: Sandra's been in a Terrible state  

I missed you too xx. :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil!

I'm sure Sandra thinks Italy is a fabulous state to be in.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hi Christine. :hello2:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've been having all sorts of problems and hassles, no chance to go in the MH - even if I'm prepared to cope with the gearbox probs   

Still, every once in a while I can try to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi christine, Phil and Moblee.
Sat looking over the lagoon at old Venice 

Will visit tomorrow

MIFi is working really well 15E fr 100 hrs valid a month


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi everyone, just popped in at the end of a busy day - no lounging by lagoons - ah well


----------



## moblee

Good evening everybody  


Weekend off.... NO fete's,shows,Jumble sales Phew :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Soumds good - but what about all the busy folks?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Taking our dog to meet some others, see if he'll get on with other dogs tomorrow - think Sunday will be rained off so should be a lazy day.


----------



## aldra

Thinking of you all
Wish you were here
Weather just perfect


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Where are you now sandra ?


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Wish you were here


How many beds in your MH? :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

True, how many of us could you have to visit Sandra :?: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

We will fit you all in on friendly visit :lol:

Very friendly :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

If I could get down there - too busy looking at rescue dogs/puppies, parti coloured poodles today


----------



## Christine600

Can I stay in the middle?


----------



## aldra

You can stay anywhere you like


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> You can stay anywhere you like


----------



## SomersetSteve

My word Christine, you have got excited :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Did you get a new dog Steve?


----------



## SomersetSteve

No, Star will be a hard one to replace


----------



## aldra

Did you lose star recently?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, a few days of worsening illness and he died age 7


----------



## lesanne

So ,what makes you think talking about Doggy stuff makes you the best ever to post on MHF...?


----------



## SomersetSteve

Because dogs are the best    
[/img]


----------



## aldra

Sorry to hear that Steve 

A difficult time,take care


----------



## Christine600

I'm sorry Steve! I still remember losing my cat as a kid.


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry to hear you lost your dog Steve, I know how that feels. We had a little dog for 20 years and a cat for the same length of time near enough. They were part of the family all the years our children were growing up. It was hard to lose them but they're now part of our happy memories.


----------



## SomersetSteve

He went suddenly and young, a real shock. Plenty of happy memories though  

Possibility of another Standard Poodle on Friday - complicated deal :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good luck then!


----------



## aldra

Yes good luck with your new famiy edition,will it rescue dog Steve


----------



## Christine600

We had a puppy who died suddenly when I were two. So I do not remember it. Only seen photos. A pretty Buhund.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Unfortunately pets have a shorter life than we do - but that does mean we can have variety all leaving happy memories  

Our potential new arrival needs rehoming but is valuable for her bloodline so we will "foster" her until she's had 2 or 3 litters then she'll be ours. Not many like her but this is the owners website http://www.ukstandardpartipoodles.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Christine600

Pretty looking dogs, Steve!


----------



## SomersetSteve

They are, and they've got a beautiful temperament and are very intelligent.

This ought to be the last post about dogs - but wait 'til Friday :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> This ought to be the last post about dogs - but wait 'til Friday :!: :!:


OK! Our cat was very playful. He even got kittens!


----------



## aldra

In what way did he " get kittens" Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe "he" was a case of "miss"taken identity? :roll:


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone 

Nice weather Today *supposed* to be raining cats & dogs tomorrow though 8O


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunshine here

Sat out in tee shirt ,not that im trying to be smug

Just that I am


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> In what way did he " get kittens" Christine





Wilmannie said:


> Maybe "he" was a case of "miss"taken identity? :roll:


Exactly. We kids just assumed it was a boy. So when the kittens came we were a little bit surprised. But continued to talk about "he" and "him". My parents either did not care about the cat or had fun all the time. Still not sure about that. :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You have lost me Christine
I'll just have to be last


----------



## Christine600

That is the main thing, Sandra

Beeing last! :twisted:


----------



## aldra

So true


----------



## Wilmannie

But always someone coming up behind you!


----------



## aldra

Or in front :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

but later!


----------



## Christine600

Unless stuck in the snow.


----------



## Wilmannie

But still online!


----------



## aldra

So true

I guess that makes me last

If I can't find a 3shop on Monday , I'm out with no credit


----------



## Wilmannie

You were a long time last then Aldra, glad you're having a good tour


----------



## aldra

Still got credit

So last again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

As long as the credit will last; Sandra will be last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Its lasting well!


----------



## Christine600

But then she use her last megabyte and we will be last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Has Sandra used her *last* megabyte :?: :?: :?:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Nope :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm trying to get last using only a millibyte.


----------



## aldra

Found a three shop in Rome 

But this hasn't run out yet

Don't know how to check what's left though


----------



## SomersetSteve

Your credit is *lasting* well


----------



## aldra

My credit is excellent :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And long may it continue!


----------



## aldra

Still here going to st peters today


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Don't know how to check what's left though


With my German Lidl-stick I could logon to "My Page" to see the amount left.


----------



## aldra

Prob is a way

Just don't know how :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Prob is a way
> 
> Just don't know how :lol:


Perhaps here? http://www.three.co.uk/My3Account


----------



## aldra

Now on route to collosuem and maybe Appean way


----------



## Wilmannie

Wonderful! Hope the sun is shining for you!


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

Not Christmas already Phil


----------



## moblee

I was bored sandra :lol:


----------



## aldra

No chance of a short holiday in the MH?


----------



## Wilmannie

:idea: A short tutorial on how you get Santa to sleigh accross the screen would stave off the boredom for a bit maybe!?


----------



## aldra

He is just showing off willmannie :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not impressed Sandra - Santa ought to be driving a MH for that. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm not impressed Sandra - Santa ought to be driving a MH for that. :lol:


 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now that is impressive, Phil!  

And lots of presents already made. Santa is starting earlier than me.


----------



## aldra

I like that too :lol: 
Just back from Pisa and its hot


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Just back from Pisa and its hot


You can't beat a hot pisa... What did you have pepperoni or Three cheeses :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ha ha :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> You can't beat a hot pisa... What did you have pepperoni or Three cheeses :lol:


Except for when the tower of pisas on the delivery scooter has been slightly leaning one way so all the toppings slide down into one big lump on one side.

Apart from that - pepperoni AND three cheeses please!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

( pisa )?
You're certainly putting yourself about a bit sandra, nothings changed eh ? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Cheeky :lol:


----------



## moblee

You've been on top for a week  

My turn


----------



## aldra

Now in Annecy 

Happy to be in the lower position :lol: :lol:


----------



## ukgreynomads

My Turn :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome ukgreynomads

You lasted well


----------



## Christine600

But as you drive north you also move up in this thread.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Good evening Phil

Now in the Jura mountains, didn't get far today, drove 2 hrs, found an empty aire surrounded by forest in glorious autumn shades

And succumbed 

Weather great cant believe we have been so lucky

But my soul is calling me home


----------



## Christine600

You should bring the weather with you.


----------



## aldra

I'll try


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning Everyone


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Wilmannie

Just had to pop in and relieve you of that tough last spot.


----------



## moblee

Good morning , Just slipping in for a Quick one 8O


----------



## aldra

My turn for a quite visit


----------



## moblee

GOOD MORNING 8O :lol:

Half-term \/ I think I'll nip to France, Wine supplies *very* Low :drinking:


----------



## aldra

mine are very high at the moment, just home this morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Mine are all gone! Auchan Calais an early stop off soon!


----------



## aldra

full wine cellar here but I am about to give up wine till Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

Lent shifted? :lol:


----------



## aldra

when do you leave Wilmannie or are you on route??


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> full wine cellar here but I am about to give up wine till Christmas


You can give it up to me if you like. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Usually give wine up twice a year

just to prove I an not Alcoholic HICK :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm also on a wine break. And almost no coffee. Smy stomach sometimes say no. :roll:


----------



## aldra

where are you spending Christmas Christine???


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Wine supplies fully re-stocked


----------



## aldra

Did you go in the van or the car Phil??


----------



## moblee

Van or car.  

Neither, I went in the Motorhome  
Slept in Calais.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> where are you spending Christmas Christine???


Don't know for sure yet, but my dad wants me to come.


----------



## aldra

would that be a problem for your mum?

Family and Christmas can be hard to sort out 8O


----------



## Christine600

Yes it can be hard - but my mum has had me for xmas two years in a row. But if she is "lucky" she might have her hip replaced just before Christmas. And then she will need help.


----------



## aldra

Often a good time for routine ops as many people decline the ops near to Christmas


----------



## moblee

This one has really slowed down again :roll: Still I'm last for a while


----------



## aldra

I am waiting in the wings :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I could like some wings now. With BBQ sauce.


----------



## aldra

no sense of style

ruined my moment :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But you can have some sauce too.


----------



## aldra

Saucy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My pleasure! :lol:


----------



## aldra

cant leave you to be last though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I agree!


----------



## aldra

I always agree with you 8O


----------



## Christine600

With one exception of course. Who is last now? 8)  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Its me  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not for long :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

long enough though

havent you got a party to arrange?????


----------



## Christine600

Glad you could have a party here.


----------



## aldra

just checking to see who is last :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

aldra said:


> just checking to see who is last :lol: :lol:


That will be me then :roll:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well the party is over but we have leftovers.


----------



## aldra

food or people??????


----------



## Christine600

Both!  

I'm the leftover guest but will leave later today when the leftover food has been consumed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

sounds good


----------



## Christine600

What is good is that I got my MH back.  Power steering sorted.


----------



## aldra

very good

now you can sleep soundly


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi from sunny Benidorm! A great trip this far & the weathers been kind. Glad to see you're all going on as usual! Hope I can 'last' for a couple of hours!


----------



## Christine600

Glad you are having a good time, Wilmannie - because I'm now last here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

my turn now :lol:

Have a great time Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Just makin a post so you don't get stuck here in the freezing cold, Sandra!


----------



## aldra

It was getting a bit chilly Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps this thread will get heated up now.


----------



## aldra

Dont hold your breath Christine, there is only me and you

where is Steve and Phil??

we are deserted   

Wilmannie is away


----------



## moblee

I'm here Ladies .......

How's your Christmas prep's going :?: 

A expensive time of year for us productive one's sandra  :lol:


----------



## aldra

hey Phil

lovely to hear from you

What are you producing? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> hey Phil
> 
> lovely to hear from you
> 
> What are you producing? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Babies :!: (Not now though)


----------



## aldra

Phil

you have produced enough 8O

Think about the expence at Christmas


----------



## Christine600

Phil - or is it Father Xmas these days?

I have a wishlist:
* A wine cellar for my MH
* An ensuite guest room on the roof of the MH
* Washing machine, dryer and dishwasher for the MH.
* A team of reindeer to drag my MH wherever I want to go.


----------



## moblee

I wish for some snow from Norway, I got my Norwegian spruce yesterday


----------



## aldra

Bit early to wish for snow

a light sprinkling nearer Christmas


----------



## Christine600

You can have all the snow you want Phil - I am longing for the summer already!

OK - I can keep a bit until just over Christmas. :wink:


----------



## aldra

Spoke to soon

It snowed here today

not for long and soon changed to rain

but it looked good whilst it lasted


----------



## Christine600

I think some rain would look good here. 8O


----------



## aldra

No Christine
you only think

snow is crisp and white

rain is just wet,wet,wet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Will I make it to Christmas day :?:


----------



## aldra

A lovely Christmas to all of you

Phil you will make it

You have too

Merry Christmas

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Merry Christmas Sandra & Albert .


----------



## Christine600

Merry Christmas, Phil, Wilmannie, Sandra & Albert!


----------



## moblee

Merry Christmas Christine


----------



## aldra

Merry CHRISTMAS Christine and Wilmannie

We are beginning to sound like the Waltons :lol: 
My lot all down the pub, peace reigns for a short while

I am on dinner duty. what's new :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> My lot all down the pub, peace reigns for a short while


My mum went back to the rehab, peace reigns here for a couple of days.  :wink: But we did manage a couple christmas dinners and the opening of gifts. So all well and I got myself a new pair of woolen socks.


----------



## moblee

Last day of 2012 so............ 
Happy New Year & happy motorhoming


----------



## aldra

Same to you and your family Phil


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## moblee

*8000 posts* ccasion7: :smilecolros:


----------



## Christine600

Happy New Year - and may we all be last in this thread in 2013.


----------



## aldra

And so says all of us :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now both you and me have been!   

I guess it's no need to post in this thread anymore.


----------



## aldra

why not

we have all been friends for along time

People have attacked the thread

It's a place where no insults, threats or one upmanshiip exists

A special thread

Long may it continue

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

I agree


And no way I'm allowing yours to be the last post!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> It's a place where no insults, threats or one upmanshiip exists
> 
> Aldra


Never fret girls the *Best* has arrived :!: 8) 
And if you don't agree your *Stupid* & I'll *Smash* your face in :!:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok you an be the best Phil

But not the last

Give him some slack Christine he is a man :lol:


----------



## Christine600

He's so proud he managed to get last he won't notice us sneaking in posts after his.


----------



## moblee

Cheer up girls it'll soon be summer


----------



## NumptyDoo

Am I last? I must be. And this is my first post, ever


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations!  

But you are not last any more.  :lol:


----------



## aldra

You could have given. numptyDoo a bit longer to be last Christine 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You could have given. numptyDoo a bit longer to be last Christine 8O :lol:


19 Minutes is long enough for a virgin poster they don't want to be on Top too long when their not use to it  :lol:

Good Morning


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> You could have given. numptyDoo a bit longer to be last Christine 8O :lol:


I'll try to give NumptyDoo atleast 20 minutes the next time. Promise!


----------



## aldra

You generousity is overwhelming Christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You generousity is overwhelming Christine :lol:


When she gives, she gives it all :!: 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I take the last spot.


----------



## aldra

In your dreams my lovely one :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:wave: Here I am   

And I did dream a lot last night!


----------



## aldra

Time to move over and give up the last place to me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Make way for a Dream guy 8)


----------



## aldra

Any time Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

In my dreams! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm dreaming :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Dream on!


----------



## aldra

Hw was your second Christmas? Christine


----------



## Christine600

It starts tonight, Sandra.


----------



## moblee

:wave: :sleepy2: :sleepy2:


----------



## aldra

thought we had given this thread up


----------



## moblee

8O A reply :lol: 

Hello Sandra


----------



## aldra

hi Phil, how is life??

Christine won't be far behind :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No, I wont!


----------



## moblee

Morning Ladies  

Everythings fine at the moment :roll:


----------



## aldra

good morning Phil

snowing here


----------



## moblee

Tiny bit of snow don't want that again once a years enough (I sound like my missus) 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Depends on how much you enjoy snow :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

aldra said:


> Depends on how much you enjoy snow :lol: :lol:


What's "snow"? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Haha, Tony! :lol: :lol: 

Cold here but no snow. And I'm OK with that.  


Phil you should make a deal. Whenever it snows... :wink:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Phil you should make a deal. Whenever it snows... :wink:


 8O Good Job it don't snow often here


----------



## aldra

don't be so smug Tony, you are coming home you know :lol: :lol: 

Late snow and blizzards forecast for England


----------



## tonyt

aldra said:


> don't be so smug Tony, you are coming home you know


Not until the white stuff's long gone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Some people take their MH to ski resorts too.


----------



## moblee

I'm feeling Nostalgic


----------



## aldra

Well Phil , tried to thank you but it didn't accept it

Says it has but nothing shows


----------



## Christine600

On my omputer it says



> The following members of MHF thanked this poster
> aldra


----------



## rosalan

I have been looking on Amazon but no omputers shown; where did you get yours from?
Alan


----------



## Christine600

rosalan said:


> I have been looking on Amazon but no omputers shown; where did you get yours from?


It's a low ost model. With fewer keys on the keyboard. And no mie. And the sreen is laking some olours.


----------



## tonyt

Christine600 said:


> It's a low ost model. With fewer keys on the keyboard. And no mie. And the sreen is laking some olours.


I think I've got a key oard like that ut mine's missing the .
loody nuisance.


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

mines the IPad with a mind of its own
Inserts its own interpretation

the thanks did eventually show up then???


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking on Amazon but no omputers shown; where did you get yours from?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low ost model. With fewer keys on the keyboard. And no mie. And the sreen is laking some olours.
Click to expand...

Are you missing a ' C' you unt 8O (Sorry ouldn't miss it :lol


----------



## aldra

Phil I am mortified

mortified I say( fanning Herself)

Am I even safe on this thread?.

Who are these usurpers

its that Tony and Alan

Christine Just what have you done :lol: :lol: :lol: 

looking for a safe thread more appropriate to my age

Grey ,serene , all wise and a bit of a ******


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Are you missing a ' C' you unt 8O (Sorry ouldn't miss it :lol


It's spelled *aunt* and yes - I'm proud to be one. :lol:


----------



## moblee

:thegraduate: 


I'm only Joking my cyber friend :love7:


----------



## aldra

thank goodness for that Christine

My temp is subsiding

Welcome tony and Alan

What lovely people you Are :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Phil behave youself   

What a useless suggestion


----------



## Christine600

Last. At last.


----------



## aldra

So you were Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And for twenty whole minutes!


----------



## aldra

Was it that long????


----------



## moblee

I must revive my last poster status 8)  
:wav:


----------



## aldra

it's revived
Or rather it was :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## aldra

right Phil times up

I was generous and left you a while :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

South rools,North drools :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

South rools,North drools, say the fools :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Godmorning


----------



## Christine600

Goodevening!


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunshine here in the North


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Beautiful sunshine here in the North


T-shirts & sun block here in the South


----------



## Christine600

Beautiful rain even further north


----------



## aldra

Phil you little liar :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Phil you little liar :lol: :lol:


It's the glare from his telly.


----------



## aldra

More sun promised tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

I want some too, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

I'll bottle some for you Christine


----------



## rosalan

I keep looking longingly through the window at the van, its the cold air in between that keeps holding me back so a little bit of sunshine this way please  
Alan


----------



## aldra

Won't be long Alan
Spring is definately round the corner


----------



## Christine600

February is over so it's spring now - atleast on the calendar. And yesterday we found snowbells in the garden.


----------



## aldra

White Rabbit Day :lol:


----------



## Christine600

For dinner?


----------



## moblee

:wink:


----------



## aldra

Spot on Phil

it's on it's way :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Haven't come here yet. So it's only


----------



## moblee

I'll just slip in for a Quick one 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

good for you Phil 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey it's *Dusty* in here


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil! 


I think Sandra need some help. It must be much work to be last for so long.


----------



## aldra

Christine

You little b****** you

revived the thread

ok Phil, Wilmannie where are you

ActuallyI've missed you both keep up with .Christine on Eary birds

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

And I thougt my ears were cute. 


Ps! I think Phil might have revvived the thread even before I did.


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am folks! Thought you'd all gone off the air!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning Phil and Wilmannie

hope you are both well


----------



## Christine600

Hi Wilmannie, Phil & Aldra - yes it is a good day to be posting last. :lol: :lol:


----------



## homercostello

I have been waiting for this moment for me to be last get me the trophy


----------



## moblee

homercostello said:


> I have been waiting for this moment for me to be last get me the trophy


As you're Last I'll get it for you :!:

Oh.. I've posted this 8O So that makes me Last ... Does'nt it :?:

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Afraid so Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All! (anyone remember Dixon of Dock Green?)

Did someone mention a trophy? Best give it to me for safe keeping seeing as I'm last again!


----------



## Christine600

If I find it Wilmannie I just might...


----------



## 100127

And I thought I was the best. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are

But this is a race to be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So it's last in first out!


----------



## aldra

something like that

Ithink


----------



## moblee

Room for one more on Top :?:


----------



## Christine600

I am to tired to race for the last post. Think I'll settle for the runner up position.


----------



## Wilmannie

Does it get a trophy too?


----------



## Christine600

I hope so!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Afternoon Aldra. See you again in the evening?!


----------



## aldra

Thought I'd pop in this afternoon first


----------



## Christine600

I'll make an evening post then. :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra

So will I :lol:


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

can I play :wink: 

paul


----------



## aldra

Welcome Paul 

The more the merrier 

hard to be last though

I blame the others


----------



## moblee

Good Evening  

I blame the women  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil you are so right

It started with Adam :lol: :lol: , he did the same


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

am I not last then :roll: 

paul


----------



## aldra

Yes you were


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

 ah well it comes to us all


----------



## aldra

So true

what comes to us all....????? :l 8O 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Being last - sooner or later!


----------



## aldra

Later wilmannie


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

yep that wot i said didili :lol: 8)


----------



## aldra

Owl129

I sense you could be trouble :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hopefully he's not a night owl 8O :lol:


:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe a snowy owl? or a barn owl? or a tawny owl? or a ..........................'night Everyone, been a long day.  See you tomorrow !


----------



## aldra

8O 8O 8O 8O 
could be Phil :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Are all owls night owls?


----------



## aldra

Night and very, very early morning :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nite, nite


----------



## aldra

Sleep well


----------



## moblee

& u.


----------



## aldra

Dam it Phil

Just go to bed :lol: :lol: 

I'm last


----------



## moblee

:wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I am


----------



## moblee

Go to bed Sandra


----------



## aldra

I don't have to get up in the morning until I choose Hah :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:clock:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## aldra

you are lovely   

Goodnight


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## owl129

*Yippee last at last*

Yippee last at last :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Yippee last at last*

Yippee last at last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Now, Owl, you knew that wouldn't last!


----------



## Christine600

After all those posts yesterday - I'm still last!


----------



## owl129

*Oops*

Oops me again 
I was told its not the wining but the taking part that's why I always last


----------



## owl129

*Out*

Oh dear must go out now so no stealing my crown while I'm away
Promise now


----------



## aldra

It's a promise then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But made to be broken!


----------



## owl129

*Again*

Again and again


----------



## aldra

And once more :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Last up*

You got me there had to go in the garden to do weeding orders of her in doors but in the words of good old Arnie I'm back :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm just waiting to serve our meal

He's in the greenhouse planting up


----------



## owl129

*Oops*



 aldra said:


> I'm just waiting to serve our meal
> 
> He's in the greenhouse planting up


Oops I knew I'd forget something  
Toms are still in their tubs 
Ssh


----------



## moblee

Good evening  :



:smilecolros:


----------



## owl129

*Wine*

Evening
just about to crack open bottle of wine  :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening


You have been busy today!   

I've been driving or I would have tried to keep up. :lol: :lol: 


But it's fitting that my last post today is to be last here. 8)


----------



## moblee

Nearly the last post Christine x


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone! And I'm first to be last today!


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Hi all 
Just a lasting greeting this fine day


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunny day here too


----------



## owl129

*jobs*

well thats the toms planted and twenty bags of rubbish taken to the tip :roll: just the hanging baskets to do now then her in doors will let me have a rest :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ours all done, just to check the automatic watering system is working


----------



## owl129

*Party*

That's it off to a party now. Be good don't fight over last place now


----------



## Christine600

Have fun at the party, Owl!  


In the meantime I'll keep this place nice and tidy.

:hathat49: :ffxi4: :ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: :animalelephant: :eeeeek: :violent2: ccasion6: ccasion7: :iroc: :hiding: :director2: :coffee2: :coffee2: :coffee2:


----------



## aldra

I'll help you Christine
Wot no wine??? 8O


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone  

I've cut back on my Wine as I was getting a right wine belly :!: 

Is there lots of calories in wine :?:


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately yes

Good going down but wasted once they get there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Wondering ......
Does wasted mean strung all round the waist? If so, I've had my share of the wine! 
But love your tidy place Christine, especially the 3 coffee mugs!
G'night All  Hope the sun is shining tomorrow.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Wilmannie.


----------



## owl129

*many thanks*



Christine600 said:


> Have fun at the party, Owl!
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep this place nice and tidy.
> 
> :hathat49: :ffxi4: :ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh: :animalelephant: :eeeeek: :violent2: ccasion6: ccasion7: :iroc: :hiding: :director2: : :coffee2:


thanks for looking after the place but im here now so you can all go to bed and sleep safely night night 8) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight all


----------



## owl129

*night*

night then


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## owl129

alone at Last :roll: :wink:


----------



## owl129

*morning all*

morning all another great day


----------



## moblee

Morning


----------



## owl129

*morning all*

morning Phil
have a good day  :wink:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight all  

I'm off to bed to read for a while


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Goodnight


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all 
Another fine day here


----------



## moblee

Morning owl and those others as well  :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Just us*

Morning Phil looks like just you and me

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

'Morning All. You guys are up early today. Maybe you don't go to bed at all Owl?


----------



## owl129

*bed*

yep go to bed occasionally 
 have a good day all.
Off to Nottingham hospital today with grandson so will be out of picture till tonight

paul 8)


----------



## aldra

well waited a while to be last


----------



## Christine600

And it was well worth the wait  


Morning Phil, Paul, Wilmannie, Aldra! You are just in time to see me posting last.


----------



## aldra

Right that's you lot out of the way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Phew! Thought I'd never get you all flushed out!  Last again!
(Hope your hospital visit goes well Owl)


----------



## owl129

*Still here*

Not quite 
still waiting for my transport
So thought I would look in again to see who was trying to be last 
8) 
Morning to all late comers

Paul


----------



## aldra

I am trying to be last :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Phone*

Yippee I can work this on my phone now so I can always be last :lol: well at lest till some o e reads this :wink:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back home at last. And last here. To for one!


----------



## owl129

*Welcome*

Evening all welcome home
Hospital went well many thanks for good wishes
Here we are last entry again  :lol:


----------



## aldra

I just knew you would be trouble :evil:


----------



## moblee

Hold on 8O Who's this :?: Aah Moblee :lol: 

The cream has floated to the TOP 8)


----------



## aldra

For me you my adorable one

I would leave you to be last

But then how could I tell you how lovely you are :lol: :lol: :lol: 

so anyway I'm last


----------



## moblee

* 7 minutes* You can't wait to get on top of me :!:


----------



## aldra

This is so true :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Some music for you :wink:


----------



## aldra

going to bed now

lovely music  

Even lovelier you


----------



## moblee

That's early for you sandra  

Lookout Albert  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not got there yet :lol: :lol: 

Trying for last


----------



## moblee

Have it then  .


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all


----------



## moblee

Morning paul

5:12 am You seem to have a worse sleep pattern than me :!:


----------



## owl129

*Sleep*

Morning Phil
Today wife had to go to work at seven it's the spalding flower parade today so when one is up all are :roll: 
Like the music by the way


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul and Phil


Lots of work and preparation for that I assume, Paul. But who is last in that parade? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Lasts*



Christine600 said:


> Morning Paul and Phil
> 
> Lots of work and preparation for that I assume, Paul. But who is last in that parade? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 

Not me only last here


----------



## aldra

My turn :lol:


----------



## owl129

*That was quick*

Afternoon just
8)


----------



## aldra

Just knew you would sneak back :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:3some: 

What's this ..The northern thread  :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Parade*

Just off to watch spalding flower parade 
So fill yer boots  
I'll be back :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well that's a relief :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Miss me*

Hi all miss me :!:


----------



## aldra

Not for long enough :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Just thought I would check in before my tea :wink:


----------



## aldra

Be very careful it's addictive this thread

Complete waste of time except for the lovely contributors 

But addictive


----------



## owl129

*Last*



aldra said:


> Be very careful it's addictive this thread
> 
> Complete waste of time except for the lovely contributors
> 
> But addictive


Tell me about it :roll:


----------



## aldra

I thought I did 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Night*

Night all


----------



## moblee

Nite, nite


----------



## owl129

*Sleep*

Morning all 8O 
Can't sleep so just checking in


----------



## aldra

Morning granddaughter just got back from work so checking she's Ok


----------



## owl129

*Early*

Good morning again this is a more reasonable hour :wink: 
It's another fine day here hope it keeps that way for our village flower parade today

Paul


----------



## aldra

Wet here today, hope it stays fine for the flower parade Paul


----------



## Christine600

Rain here - and no flower parade.

Only bright spot is me having the last post.   


Morning Paul and Aldra.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning   

Leaving for Iceland in a while  
.
.
.
.
.
Make a change from Tesco's all the time :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Hi just thought i would sneak one in before lunch


----------



## moblee

8O :flower: :smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: 
:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil: 
:sunny: 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just been there to get the dogs chicken :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just had some delicious roast of lamb and I'm almost sleeping here on the sofa.


----------



## moblee

Have a snooze chrissy baby 8)


----------



## aldra

We're having piri piri chicken with pot wedges and salad

ButI think I'd rather sleep too Christine


----------



## moblee

Good Evening Lads & Lasses


----------



## aldra

Good evening Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening Moblee! Think the others are still sleeping off lunch?


----------



## moblee

I've been busy today with the wife in the Garden weeding,cutting grass,planting flowers & a gooseberry bush phew.


Hard work but satisfying


----------



## aldra

good for both of you

Summer is on its way


----------



## owl129

*Night*

It's been a long day 
Night all


----------



## moblee

Goodnight paul & others.


----------



## owl129

*Lasting*

Hi all good morning another fine day here

Paul


----------



## moblee

Morning all  

It's suppose to be scorchio today, we have a barbeque planned 8O .. hence the garden tidying yesterday


----------



## owl129

*Bread*

Morning Phil hope BBQ goes well its A. Brilliant day here
I've just been making bread we are going to sit out for lunch hence the bread

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

My uncle is visiting and his talking keeps me from using my laptop. :roll: 

(a good thing really :wink: )


We could sit out and talk, but would need a large umbrella. Have fun BBQing!


----------



## owl129

*Fun*

Have fun all :lol:


----------



## aldra

Have a good day everyone

Lovely sunshine here too


----------



## moblee

Brilliant day, brilliant Bbq  
.
.
.
.
.
Back to work tomorrow :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Such is life for you young ones :lol: 

We are off to Scotland for 3/4 weeks

Dependant on the weather :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Such is life for you oldies  :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Night*

Night all

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Night Everyone!


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all 
Have a great day

Paul 8)


----------



## aldra

good morning everyone

Lovely sunny day here


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

Just going out into the garden now as can not put off tiding it all up some times the sun has its down side  8O :wink: 
just joking :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It will be gone tomorrow the sun that is,rain forecast


----------



## Christine600

No weather today as I used to say as a kid. No sun, rain or wind.

A perfect day for some coffee and a last post!   


Hi all!


----------



## aldra

hi Christine

All ready for off waiting for the washing machine to finish :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Hot*

God it's hot 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

This is wonderful! Summer has arrived! It's a beautiful day here, long may it continue! 
Where are you heading for Aldra, it's great up here today. Hope this weather keeps up for you & you have a good holiday.


----------



## aldra

parked in a car park next to a river walk and Albert and Shadow are out walking

me I'm shattered getting ready to come, Megs at Uni, wine opened 

We're off To Scotland via Banbourgh castle and Holy Isle :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Bbq*

Evening all
just back in from the garden we had impromptu BBQ
the two grand kids are having a sleep over(as they say) both in bed now so a bit of peace now 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning Everyone. It's another lovely day here, hope this means summer has finally arrived.


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all

Days taken a turn for the worse lets hope it just a blip

Paul


----------



## aldra

Cloud and rain here and we haven't even reached Scotland yet  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Clouds and rain here too - and the newspapers yesterday announced the first real summer day would come today. So lot's of rain this summer then. :roll:


----------



## aldra

We had a lovely 4/5 mile walk, the wildflowers were amazing so staying another night here on the carpark


----------



## Wilmannie

A lovely day here, wild cherry trees coming into blossom, grass growing, summer at last?


----------



## aldra

I think so Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Lovely rain here. Yes really - the lazy summer kind with large drops of water. Not the ice cold winter rain.


----------



## aldra

Beautiful evening here, saw a red Kite soaring

Now full from a lovely evening meal

Tipsy from the wine and looking to an early night :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Cold*

Evening all
It's gone cold here, no rain yet but it don't look good :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Eating pizza leftovers and having a last browse before going to bed.

And posting last!


----------



## moblee

Hello *&* Goodnight  .


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all  
Suns out looks to be a fine day at the mo :? 

Paul


----------



## aldra

Suns out here too Paul although forecast is rain


----------



## owl129

*Enjoy*

Morning Aldra
Hope weather keeps good for you


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, It's another glorious morning here, bright sun and not a cloud in sight! Just keep coming north Aldra!


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning Wilmannie


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul, Aldra, Wilmannie

Rained a lot here tonight - you hear it quite well in the MH. :wink: 

How long will this be the last post?


----------



## owl129

*Record*

It must be a record :lol:


----------



## aldra

Raining here at Seascale, on a CL but expensive £18 including electric

Still two nights free and one at 18 averages £6 a night :lol:


----------



## Christine600

*Re: Record*

£6 is not bad, Aldra 



owl129 said:


> It must be a record :lol:


A good one but short lived! :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Record*

Hi all just back in from car hunting wot a nightmare :!:  
Six pound a night must be good 

Last again wot :lol:

paul


----------



## aldra

still b****y raining

the green fields are lovely and the wine has improved them

But it's still raining and Albert has taken the dog for a walk

Thank goodness for the garage and his bed , the dog that is :lol: 

At least he will be dry-er when he comes in for the night

Aldra :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Wind*

Aldra
Sorry to hear about the rain  
The wind here is bad but. Not much rain :!:

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Aldra you need to teach the dog how to use a hair dryer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

We need to teach the dog that he is a dog

He is convinced he is a human :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Dog*



aldra said:


> We need to teach the dog that he is a dog
> 
> He is convinced he is a human :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Actually

He is better behaved than many humans :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah well! It's a dogs life!


----------



## owl129

*Night*

Good night all


----------



## moblee

:grommit: How's the trip going sandra ?


Edit I've just noticed 15,000 posts, Well done everyone


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all


----------



## aldra

Hi all

We're not exactly rushing Phil, weather is a bit suspect but thats how it goes, fine this morning but more rain forecast later


----------



## owl129

*Rain*

Hope the rain keeps at bay for you


----------



## Wilmannie

Soft, misty rain here this morning, hope it clears later. We're off to Edinburgh for the weekend but looks as if the weather is no better there. So we will just enjoy a family visit and hope summer is back on Monday!


----------



## owl129

*Summer*

Yep hope summer returns soon we going to licoln farm park in a couple of weeks

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Hello all


Not raining now but I can hear the swoosh of cars on a wet road outside. I think I might take the MH and do some shopping in a few days. It's nice to have a base camp outside the shopping centre.


----------



## owl129

*Evening*

Evening all
The suns come out but it's still windy


----------



## aldra

Turned out to be a beautiful day

Parked at Lindisfarne causeway, watched the tide cone in amazing

Syaying here tonight, just us watching the sea

Will drive over to Holy Island tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

Have been out running errands. A reasonable way to spend a rainy day.

And posting last here of course!


----------



## aldra

Of course :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi All, We're in Edinburgh tonight &its dull and rainy here - not cold tho. A lovely trip south on the A9' lots of sunshine & beautiful colours, new lambs ...and still a lot of of snow on the Cairngorms


----------



## aldra

Sort it out

The weather that is, staying the night here on the causeway with our own private view

Tomorrow over to holy island with the tide and then maybe another night here or off to Scotland to start our tour

whatever, the living is easy


----------



## Christine600

Sounds great, Aldra! The Weather does not matter as long as you have a good time! 


Too bad your post wont be last anymore though... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*last in line*

at LAST i can get a word in good night all  :wink:


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all


----------



## moblee

*Good morning*


----------



## aldra

Morning all, a very wet morning


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul


----------



## owl129

*Time*

Is that time already time time fly when you. Are enjoying yourselves
I've been left with both grand kids. Driving round the bend at the moment

P 8O :twisted:

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Just wanted to log on and say that the sun is shining. 8O


----------



## owl129

*BBQ*

End of day bbq


----------



## aldra

looks good that Paul


----------



## owl129

*Good*

It was good 

Just relaxing now, wine and beer time

Paul


----------



## aldra

Where is that in your home

I'm coming over soon :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## owl129

*Hut*

You are more than welcome
It's actually in the garden, a artic cabin or BBQ hut, so we can have bbqs all year round,

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Looks delicious, Paul!

I've seen one of those huts on an aire I visited. But did not use it as I had the aire all to myself.


----------



## moblee

That looks very good paul, I've never seen one of those.


With a fire going I'd use it for other things too :wink:  



(You don't have to answer that :!: ) :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Night*

Night all


----------



## moblee

Night owl 8O


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning Aldra and all
Not such a nice day today

Paul


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## owl129

*Up*

Rest of house getting up now b'fast time 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning Aldra, Paul and Phil


----------



## moblee

Done the food shopping early, looking forward to F1 now.


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Phil
You have been last long enough.
I've been driven in side by the rain  :lol: :lol:

Pauls


----------



## Christine600

Paul let me help you keeping Phil away from the last post!


----------



## moblee

I'm Last :lol: :werecomingforyou:


----------



## aldra

sat in the warm sunshine in Scotland with a glass of wine

Chicken in the oven Alberts cooking

Aldra


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> sat in the warm sunshine in Scotland with a glass of wine
> 
> Chicken in the oven Alberts cooking
> 
> Aldra


Good for Albert ... Hope it's not Fowl 8O :lol:

Enjoy :!:


----------



## aldra

he is an excellent cook

Taken me 49 yrs to train him :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Evening*

Evening all 
Hope the food was all good 

Just relaxing with a wine at the mo, the weather is awful

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Wish I could join you guys - but I'm all out of wine. Don't know what happened...


----------



## owl129

*Night*

Goodnight all


----------



## moblee

GOODNIGHT PEOPLE 

I shouldn't really shout I'll wake someone up :!: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Noise*



moblee said:


> GOODNIGHT PEOPLE
> 
> I shouldn't really shout I'll wake someone up :!: :lol:


I wondered wot the sound was  
Can't sleep now so might as well be last 

Paul


----------



## moblee

Morning paul & those to follow


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning Phil


----------



## moblee

Start of a working week for me  The weekends go too fast :!:


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone
Sunshine and heavy showers here near perth


----------



## owl129

*morning all*

morning to the late comers :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am even later. 


But I'm last!


----------



## owl129

*Back*

Hi all
Just back in from shopping and the pub 8O


----------



## Christine600

But then you probably had some beer Paul which will help you with the fact that your post no longer is the last one.


----------



## aldra

that was mean Christine, I'd have let Paul be last
I'd let you be last too


----------



## owl129

*Evening*

Now now 
Evening all


----------



## moblee

Yeah Finished & I'm Last \/


----------



## aldra

So you are Phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

Och aye


----------



## owl129

*De nu*

Alls well


----------



## aldra

---that lasts


----------



## moblee

I hope it lasts.


----------



## aldra

Naw :lol: :lol: 
Well tried Phil


----------



## owl129

*Next*

Keep going folks 8) 
Good night for now 

Paul


----------



## moblee

Goodnight  :sleeping: :sleeping: 


:spam:


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Last at last


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## owl129

*Morning again*

Morning at last


----------



## owl129

*last*

It's great this being last :lol:

Paul


----------



## Christine600

It's wonderful! This is not the last time I'm last I'm telling you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Again*

Afternoon
it was getting to be a bit lonely being last but that's the price of fame they say 8) :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Yes Paul it's lonely at the top.

But fortunately it's crowded here where we are last!


----------



## owl129

*Welcome*

Welcome back christine600
At Last a sane person 8)


----------



## aldra

8O 8O 8O 
Now you are oF my favourite list

No now good trying, that's it :lol: :lol:  

Sane people indeed


----------



## moblee

I'm sane :eeeeek: :magnifyglass:


----------



## aldra

I know Phil

owl has just blown it

Can owls blow it???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Back*

Welcome back folks


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone   

Is that me first and last today?


----------



## Christine600

Looks like it, Aldra!


And I was sure I did post this morning. Must have been a dream. :roll:


----------



## owl129

*Welcome*

Hi all
Been trying to buy a new car today wot a nightmare.
You can have this color with this spec but not with that spec
Home at Last

Paul


----------



## aldra

And not last :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello :hello2:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil


----------



## owl129

*Last again*

Hello All
Nice to hear from u all today a lasting impression

Paul


----------



## moblee

Are you after a particular make then paul ?


----------



## Christine600

Hi all - look who's last!


----------



## aldra

What of last members :lol: :lol: 

Prob cars 8O 8O


----------



## owl129

*Car*



moblee said:


> Are you after a particular make then paul ?


A vauxhall mokka we have a Antara at the mo and parking is a nightmare, the turning circle is rubbish


----------



## aldra

Men's talk
We have the Toyota avensis T spirit estate 2009

It's a car
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Vauxhall mocca looks stylish....Mine is the espace, well a looky- likey I'm too lazy to go outside & take a picture :lol:


----------



## owl129

*sorry*

sorry ladies my last word on it


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Last??..


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, almost last! Glad you're enjoying rainy Scotland, Aldra but hope the weather brightens a little soon.


----------



## aldra

Me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Here is a little







to everybody!


----------



## owl129

*nig ht*

night all


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, Paul


Good Morning All

The sun is shy today but occasionally pops out from behind the clouds. It's enough to make the birds busy. And their chirping is a very nice way to wake up. Not like the other day when two crows were prancing about on the MH roof. :roll:


----------



## owl129

*Evening*

Evening all
Home at Last


----------



## Christine600

Did you find a new car, Paul?


----------



## owl129

*Car*



Christine600 said:


> Did you find a new car, Paul?


Yes and no, the one we want there is a five month waiting list :roll:

So we will have to see

Good night all

Paul


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping:


----------



## owl129

*Morning all*

am I the Last up


----------



## aldra

I'm still in bed


----------



## owl129

*Bed*

Still in bed 8O 
Lucky you am looking after my grandson who is on his third chocolate egg , I will be in trouble when his mum comes in :roll:

Paul


----------



## owl129

*bread*

I know I'm Last
but can not resist showing off my latest creation


----------



## Christine600

Can I have a slice, Paul?


----------



## aldra

Looking good

I always used to make bread by hand, then with the Kenwood but now in a Kenwood bread machine


----------



## moblee

It's alright if you've got the Dough :!: 

I'm skint 8O :lol: 

(Not really)


----------



## owl129

*Lastly*

Evening all
Car buying not going well
The Bread is very tasty, we do have a bread maker which we use every day so we haven't bought a loaf for a few years:


----------



## aldra

I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Not quite


----------



## aldra

Almost :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nearly.


----------



## aldra

Gosh
I'm paying for this
A little consideration :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

OK


----------



## owl129

*just*

just about :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just knew you would be trouble :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*me*

Who me 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Yes you


----------



## owl129

*oops*

oops 
the LAST thing I want to be, do you want some cake :?: :wink:


----------



## aldra

No, I don't eat cake

Albert wants some though


----------



## owl129

*off to watch*

bread then :?: :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go to bed :lol:


----------



## owl129

*bed*

I cant you might talk about me :roll:  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Parked on the river

Dined and wined, life is good

Only call people to their faces so they know I am not pleased :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie

Aldra, you're on my home ground! That river flows past my house on its way to the sea. So glad you're enjoying your trip.


----------



## aldra

Annie, where have you been???
Good to hear from you


----------



## owl129

*bed*

OK OK
night night all


----------



## Wilmannie

night-owl!


----------



## Christine600

So Aldra - why isn't Paul last?


----------



## Wilmannie

'cos he's waiting until we've gone to bed!


----------



## Christine600

Didn't see your posts, Annie - this is a weird thread at times.


----------



## moblee

mopedsmile: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Night everyone!! Sssssshhhhhhhh!


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all
Overcast and dull day here at the moment

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, You rise early Paul! 
It's a dismal grey morning here, rainy and misty, a very damp outlook for the weekend! I believe Ullapool & the western isles have the only decent weather this weekend. Definitely no gardening today!


----------



## moblee

Good morning Everyone  

Where's summer gone :?: Grey & overcast down 'ere.


----------



## Christine600

I think this is an excellent day to post last.


Morning all :wink:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I think this is an excellent day to post last.


I agree


----------



## Wilmannie




----------



## Wilmannie

Weather's gloomy enough fori the last post here!


----------



## owl129

*Back*

Hi all 
Just a Lastword from me
:lol:


----------



## Christine600

Too sunny outside to be there all the time! 8O 

So I popped in for a drink and a last post.


----------



## owl129

*Not quite*

NO lasting effect then :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No, but it's not my last drink. Nor my last last post.


----------



## owl129

*Evening*

Evening all


----------



## Wilmannie

Last post for now!


----------



## moblee

I'm the best 'coz I'm the Last :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Almost*

Almost


----------



## aldra

Nearlyalmost :lol:


----------



## moblee

* I am,I am,I am,I am,* :binky:


----------



## aldra

NOT :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You were all last at one point, but now it's my turn!


----------



## aldra

Christine. Hi :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Me bed*

Goodnight folks


----------



## Christine600

Hi and good night - think I'll sleep in this last post.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning


----------



## Christine600

Morning


----------



## aldra

Ditto :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Last morning*

Last good morning from me off out now :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Scones*

I can't believe you have let me be last for so long!, 8O

While waiting I have made scones my daughter has just brought in some clotted cream so will be away for a while to eat them

Paul :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK Paul - I'll wait here while you eat.


----------



## owl129

*Full up*

That's it I'm full up now ready to be last again  :lol:

Paul


----------



## Christine600

OK - I'll go and have some ice cream then.


----------



## owl129

*Again*

Right oh then


----------



## Christine600

Last again. Probably will not last.


----------



## aldra

I'm just popping in :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm just popping out!

(No lasting effects)


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunny day after a rainy misty start


----------



## moblee

Just popping in - Poppets :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Weather looks good for tomorrow. Must make a move to go off to Ireland soon or will blink and miss the summer!

Highland Games & Fete etc a great success at Gordon Castle today, weather mild & dry and then warm & sunny in the late afternoon.

Hope y'all had a good Sunday! Catch you LATEr!


----------



## aldra

Lovely day here

Hi phil


----------



## Christine600




----------



## aldra

What are you doing Christine?

St vitus dance :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*good night*

good night folks

good to see you all had a good day 

paul


----------



## moblee

Goodnight paul


----------



## aldra

Nighty nite


----------



## moblee

G'nite :lol:


----------



## Bazbro

Ahem... I am the last person to post here and I will go down in history as the best ever member of MHF. Goodnight!


----------



## owl129

*Morning*

Morning all


----------



## aldra

Well lasted bazbro


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Nice view from the last post...


----------



## owl129

*Last*

Hi all
At Last I have time to be Last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> What are you doing Christine?
> 
> St vitus dance :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I'm trying to hop to be hip.

...but I came last!


----------



## owl129

*Just*

Nearly :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well runner-up anyhow!  

Afternoon Everyone, Hioe you're all having a great day!


----------



## owl129

*Bed*

Hi it'll be bed early for me Today I've had the grandson most of the day
And you can only feed them so many sweets before they go green
8O 
So could well be Last post for a while 
:lol:


----------



## aldra

At 11.07 am

Dont think so

Witnessed a building burning down

I need support from my fellow posters :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I've had a nice dinner with my mum and her brother.

Watching the rain...

Had some coffee and ice cream.

Aldra I hope it wasn't your friendly "neighbour"


----------



## moblee

Here at LAST 


BUILDING BURNING DOWN 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Aldra, I'm sad for you.
That must have been horrific watching the centre burn, the last thing you wanted from your trip to Scotland.
Glad that you are with friends tonight. 
Hope the wine is good!
Sleep well.


----------



## Wilmannie

Last word! Promise! (tonight, that is)


----------



## familyman

off to canada tomorrow on business ... get back early doors saturday morning and then straight off to suffolk with family for a week hols... much prefer the motorhome to the plane... who's next....


----------



## Wilmannie

Me


----------



## owl129

*No me*

Just woke up so it must be me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello familyman, Like the name


----------



## owl129

*Bed*

Off to bed soon  
Good night for now :wink:


----------



## moblee

Life can be fun too


----------



## owl129

moblee said:


> Life can be fun too


----------



## Bazbro

Now Folks, this really IS The Last Post...






And all joking aside, always a good time to reflect on those who have gone before us, making the ultimate sacrifice so that we can enjoy the peace we have.

Lest we forget.


----------



## aldra

Well I think I deserve last position

Please :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Sleep*

This will teach me to have a long nap in the afternoon, can't sleep now but at lest am last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not much activity here now Paul so you might as well go to bed. 

I'll keep this place warm.


----------



## owl129

*bed*

thank you Christine you are very kind  
but I'm awake now :wink:

have a nice day 

paul 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All


----------



## Bazbro

> Well I think I deserve last position
> 
> Please Laughing Laughing


Well, you had it, Aldra... but you let it go!


----------



## owl129

lastly its me :lol:


----------



## Bazbro

You, Owl??


----------



## owl129

yes I know I should be in bed


----------



## aldra

.parked in Bonar bridge watching the river run into the estuary 
Lovely day but cold wind


----------



## owl129

*take care*

Hi Aidra
sounds like you have a good day, its getting better here at the moment

take care

Paul


----------



## Christine600

It's raining here so I have nothing better to do than posting last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Lovely sunny afternoon here but the breeze is chilly.
 That's a lovely area Aldra - and it's too chilly for the midgies!


----------



## Christine600

Anything keeping the midgies away is good in my book.

Are there any aires on the North Pole?


----------



## aldra

Not met any midges yet, their saving themselves for the open season :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*aftenoon*

afternoon all glad to hear you are all well and in front of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But watch out behind you Owl!  

Think it would be a bit 'airish' at the North Pole Christine! :lol:


----------



## owl129

I guessed some one would lag behind


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Think it would be a bit 'airish' at the North Pole Christine! :lol:


But perfect during christmas - would be the first stop for Santa. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Don't start about Christmas Christine

We haven't got a summer yet  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine! Whatever happened to your desire to be LAST!!


----------



## moblee

Summer 8O Bah Humbug :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil WE WILL HAVE A GOOD SUMMER


----------



## moblee

Well I'm off to the Hamble rally Friday & I'm hoping to be wearing shorts & T-shirts & not jeans & jumpers


----------



## aldra

Sexy


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Sexy


Well I don't like to brag 8)


----------



## aldra




----------



## owl129

*summer*

summer is on thursday this year


----------



## aldra

Good two more days to go :lol:


----------



## owl129

Im not sure which thursday :!: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's well overdue :!: 


I seem to remember having a Bbq about 3 weeks ago ......... or did I dream it :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Will you lot understand

I'm travelling, desperately trying to be last

So back off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Will you lot understand
> 
> I'm travelling, desperately trying to be last
> 
> So back off :lol: :lol: :lol:


Madam, If I can't find wifi hotspots in Hamble I won't post on here for 5 or 6 days :!:

Anyway where's Albert ?


----------



## aldra

Cuddling up to me

The view is gorgeous the van is cold

And we don't really like the heating unless it's really cold

Going to bed soon  

Lovely day, lovely meal, wine was good

Alls right with the world


----------



## Wilmannie

Good night, sleep tight! :!:


----------



## moblee

Lucky so & so's.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Alls right with the world


Now that I am last I perfectly agree!  

Night night all


----------



## moblee

Goodnight  :sleeping:


----------



## owl129

goodnight folks sleep tight

 :wink:


----------



## owl129

*All night*

My I have lasted all night this must be some sort of record  
Good morning to all you. Sleepy heads :wink:

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Hi Paul!

How is life in the second to last spot?


----------



## owl129

*last*

I might be last for a while now


----------



## aldra

my turn now


----------



## Christine600

Not for long, Aldra. You are on a holiday but my only option is to take a holiday here in this last post.  

Have to wait since I'm having a bureaucratic benefits meeting soon. :roll:


----------



## aldra

No good

It's me

Sunshine and heavy hailstones

But tonight Haggis, tatties and neeps

Except are neeps turnips or swede?..
No one seems to know

But for us swede :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## owl129

*Swede*

Swede or turnip that is the question 
Mind u even the experts can not agree so what chance do us mere morals have 
I suspect they are swedes as most persons I know call a swede a turnip

:twisted: :roll: :wink:

Paul


----------



## aldra

thanks Paul

But your still not last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But he's definately right about it being swede, mashed up with a little butter and a sprinkle of black pepper, delicious! 
Turnip wouldn't be sweet enough.


----------



## aldra

we'll that's lOk

Tonight it's Swede


Black pepper and butter

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> But he's definately right about it being swede, mashed up with a little butter and a sprinkle of black pepper, delicious!
> Turnip wouldn't be sweet enough.


Add some rib of lamb steamed for hours and some potatoes and you have my favourite meal.


----------



## aldra

No we are having Haggis

We are in Scotland for heavens sake :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## owl129

mashed swede is good with most things 8) 
as a last observation 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not last enoug :lol:


----------



## owl129

i thought you were going out :?:


----------



## aldra

What in the wind. And hailstones

Albert is

He has to walk the mut :lol:


----------



## owl129

ok
goodnight folks
at last i must go to bed  
have a good un  

paul :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,

Been waiting for you this morning Paul but guess you've probably
been up most of the night making sure no one else was last!! :lol: 

A cold greay rainy morning here. Hope you fare better Aldra.


----------



## owl129

*Waiting*

Morning
Just been out to fill the van 8O 
I was going for a lasting record but its not to be 8) 
Hope you all have a good day the sun has come out now and blue skies
Hope the neeps were good

Have a good un

Paul


----------



## aldra

Poring down and blowing a gale Annie 

The mountain next to us is covered in snow this morning and it wasn't yesterday 8O


----------



## Christine600

I had the weirdest dream tonight. But who cares as long as I am last to post here.


----------



## owl129

*Dream*

Dream on :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK - I will :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Sleep*

Sleep well  
I'll guard this position :lol:


----------



## owl129

*Best ever*

I must be the best ever  or is everybody hiding from the weather

Paul :roll:


----------



## Christine600

No we are just beeing nice. :? :lol:  :twisted: :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

In the short term that is. It won't last!


----------



## Christine600

It never does.


----------



## owl129

your so right  

good night all :wink:


----------



## owl129

Morning all 
Don't feel to well today must be the weather :!:
Just typical as trying to pack the van to go away for a week  

Never mind it will be good once we get away always is

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Have a nice trip, Paul.

And rememer to drive last in the traffic jams.


----------



## owl129

I'm too slow to be in front these days :wink: 
It's pouring down now so packing is on hold :?


----------



## Christine600

Let me post here then so you do not have to worry about the last post while you are packing!


----------



## owl129

Ok just this once :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hope you are well away on your trip, Paul.


----------



## owl129

soon


----------



## Wilmannie

Enjoy your trip Paul. Hope the weather is kind to you.  

It's been a beautiful day here today, bright and sunny, the trees in our garden glorious with blossom and we're hoping the bad wether has moved on. 

We're packing too, off to Ireland for a few weeks, something new.


----------



## Wilmannie

Where's Aldra? :?:


----------



## owl129

good night all


----------



## Christine600

Good Mirning all!


----------



## aldra

I'm here  

No signal last couple of days in the mountains, Am I last?..


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you're certainly late !!
Welcome back!


----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

I hope this isn't too late to be last.


----------



## aldra

Could be :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That's good then!


----------



## aldra

Actually it was


----------



## Christine600

Glad we agree!


----------



## aldra

We always do


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, 
Glad to see you back on form Aldra, last all night!
We're going to the old car rally at Crathes Castle today, son in law showing his newly restored Bonneville motor bike & daughter with the MGB. We take the picnic! Hoping for another lovely day - but maybe not so hot as yesterday!
Have a good day y'all!


----------



## aldra

Have a great day annie


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like a lot of fun, Annie!


----------



## aldra

Time to be last

Between bouts of washing and houseplant watering


----------



## Christine600

My brother just left.

So let me leave this here:

Roses are red, 
Violets are blue.
My car has a bed,
And your's should too.


----------



## owl129

*On vacation*

Hi all just managed to get on line hope I'm not too late :lol:


----------



## aldra

My home has a lovely Tempura mattress  

Tired now, washing done

Many planted tubs moved around the garden

House not to tidy though :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Good night all


----------



## Christine600

Good night Paul and Aldra


----------



## aldra

Night night


----------



## Christine600

Just looked up and saw this:










But then I looked up the road and saw this:










So I'll probably have to find these again:


----------



## aldra

Are you sure they are not building a motorway outside your mums house Christine???? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think that a motorway would be faster, actually!

Just now they blew up some dynamite so perhaps they are done drilling (one can hope).

They have finished the road just outside my house, but a few hundred yards further up they are building a tunnel and some weird looking crossroads.


----------



## aldra

Enough

I'm. Last now


----------



## owl129

Good night all


----------



## aldra

Good morning


----------



## owl129

Morning all at last a good connection


----------



## Christine600

I just made a full can of coffee - help yourselves:


----------



## owl129

Thanks for the coffee :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Anyone got any cake?


----------



## aldra

No cake

Let them eat bread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Eat bread? off with their heads for a lasting effect


----------



## aldra

Goodnight all


----------



## owl129

Good night one and all


----------



## moblee

Hello Playmates


----------



## owl129

Morning all just got back from swimming with the grand kids off to the circus this afternoon, what else can we do with all this rain  


Have a good day all You lasters 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul

Looking back my dad was very smart. He played a little Monopoly with us so we got hooked - then introduced a new rule where you could get a loan from the bank if you went broke. And on rainy days we played all day for days on a never ending game. Well - until one of us broke the bank. :lol: 


I often ended up last playing Monopoly too...


----------



## aldra

hi everyone


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra - look! You are last!


----------



## owl129

Back from circus at last


----------



## aldra

About to sit down to homemade chicken and leek pie in a mustard cream sauce, jacket potatoes, asparagus, runner beans and cauliflower

Because I needed to buy cream I made a ginger and apple pie, seemed a good idea


----------



## Christine600

Aldra I can smell it all the way over here!









Just finished a new episode of Jackson Brody my mum had taped.

Hm. Is it called taped when using a PVR? 

Anyway - I'm last...


----------



## owl129

Morning all am I the first laster up 8O


----------



## aldra

Off to Sheffield soon to look at inflatable awnings

In the car, hope it stays fine if we go over the top, lovely drive


----------



## moblee

owl129 said:


> Morning all am I the first laster up 8O


Well I woke up at 6 : 45 for a toilet break  but Tinkled and went back to sleep 8O

I love *most* School holidays 

Sometimes I have to Decorate etc,etc :x


----------



## Christine600

I used to love School holidays - now they hardly register.

Except for when my nicece or newpews visit!


----------



## aldra

I'll just pop in and be last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I'll just pop in and be last


Well done =D>


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> nicece or newpews


 :lol: Couldn't have had enough coffee this morning :roll:


----------



## aldra

Didn't need to go Sheffield

Popped into Glossop Caravans and they had both models on display, plenty of stock so bought the Vango Kela and came home


----------



## moblee

Good job The spelling police don't visit this thread

I thought you were just being cute


----------



## aldra

I thought she was being pious :wink:


----------



## moblee

I thought she was pissed 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And you are all totally correct.

But this time - I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Not quite 8O


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## owl129

Morning Phil and all
Suns out at last :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil and Paul

Phil do you get two weeks off or just the one this half term


----------



## Christine600

Morning Phil, Paul and Aldra


Just took my earmuffs off - the diggers and drillers are having their lunch break.  
I wonder if I could borrow the digger to do some work in the garden?


----------



## owl129

Off to the pub now


----------



## Christine600

You had a good run here, Paul

But now I'm last


----------



## owl129

Almost :lol:


----------



## moblee

Just one week this time


----------



## aldra

Hope that decorating went well


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hope that decorating went well


I haven't done it yet sandra that's planned for the six weeks holiday in the summer


----------



## aldra

it's hard when you work Phil

But remember you have got youth on your side


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

Six weeks off sounds nice & I suppose it is.... but being a school caretaker is a Major responsibility, ...the only job I don't do is wipe people's :bootyshake: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Albert was a teacher

six weeks off sounded very nice to me


----------



## Christine600

My dad was the Headmaster.

Two weeks of summer holiday - if he managed that much. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Badly planned Christine lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

My jan's a Teacher at the same school 8O 

Wot a h'educated bunch wee are :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil go to bed

Did a BBQ for the family

Now gently p*****

But a beautiful day of sunshine


----------



## moblee

YES BOSS :!:


----------



## aldra

Sleep well my lovely phil


----------



## moblee

XXXXXXXXXXX  

:sleeping: :sleeping: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning, another day of sunshine


----------



## owl129

Morning all 
Last day here packing up to go home

Sun shining here too
Have a good day

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra and Paul


Another day of wind, rain, sun and drilling. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Grey & overcast here ........ The Lawn needs cutting as well :!: 
Looks like the wife's going to get wet :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now the sun has lost the battle here too, Phil

The good news is that I have the last post here.


----------



## aldra

A really beautiful day here

Should come your way soon Phil

Don't know about you Christine


----------



## moblee

Aaah Thank you sandra  


The grass is cut ... Guess who cut it :?: .... The wife 8O 


Perhaps she wants me to safe my strength  :lol:


----------



## aldra

That's enough last

Move over Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I long to be Last, move over Darling


----------



## Christine600

Another blind post where it says it is another page but when you post it says there is nothing to display. Makes life exiting! :lol: :lol: :roll: 

Morning all!


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Looking like a brighter day :hotsun:


----------



## aldra

Just in time for returning yo school, out comes the sun 8O


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Just in time for returning yo school, out comes the sun 8O


Yeah Thank you sandra :evil:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go on you love it

All those bright smiley kids :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think the rain might have stopped! Still clouded and windy. But my mum says it will get better. And she gets it right just as often as the guys on TV. So I am optimistic and belive this is a good day to start a little trip. 

Perhaps she is just talking rubbish to get me out of the house! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good evening from Donegal, my last post from here, off south in the morning. Good weather, wonderful scenery!


----------



## aldra

Enjoy


----------



## Wilmannie

Good evening from me at Carrick on Shannon in Co Mayo!
Hope you're all still managing a last post!


----------



## aldra

Keep thinking about Ireland

But the ferries are so expensive


----------



## moblee

Good Evening from a Sunny Cambridge :hotsun:


----------



## aldra

Hi phil


----------



## moblee

:hello2: :love10:


----------



## aldra




----------



## owl129

Night all


----------



## moblee

Another lovely day, makes me want to go away


----------



## aldra

Might go away on Sunday to Wales 

If the weather keeps up


----------



## owl129

Evening all


----------



## aldra

Evening


----------



## owl129

Evening again  

Last at last
:lol:


----------



## aldra

No. No

You are not last


----------



## owl129

Well almost


----------



## aldra

True amost


----------



## oldtart

Evening!

Talk to you In the morning! Off to bed!!

Val


----------



## Christine600

My last post here today. Busy with guests arriving and preparations for mum's 70 1/2 birthday party tomorrow.

Was smart to go to the garage today with the MH so I got a timeout from the preparations. :twisted:


----------



## aldra

Overly sunshine here today. Again


----------



## owl129

Hi all
well off to Cyprus tomorrow to bring back my mother who is not well, so it will be a good test to see if I can be last from there


Paul
:wink:


----------



## aldra

Hope she gets well soon Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone from drizzly Cork. 
Heat wave weather all the way from the north to Galway, Limerick and then to Killarney. Scorched driving round the Ring of Kerry yesterday but today is dull and rainy. Pity! Keep up the scramble for last folks, will be home in a week or two to join in again. 
Hope your trip goes well Paul.


----------



## aldra

Lovely weather here in Wales 

Dull this morning but sunshine since


----------



## Wilmannie

Back to sunshine here today! Wonderful. Toured the Jamiesons Whisky Distillery in Middleton, Cork today. All fine & good but felt disloyal to Speyside! (their restaurant Irish stew was great tho!)


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie I feel envious... 

Paul travel safely!


And I'm last too.


----------



## aldra

Back on line but how long for?????


----------



## Christine600

50 centimetres?


----------



## owl129

At LAST I'm able to get on to site have to come to a club and drink beer  my mum is ok just can not walk we are on our way back on Saturday 
Don't know if I can Take all this beer(keo) :lol: just to log on it makes me ramble on just to keep last place  

Have a good day

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Rambling on is what this thread is all about isn't it?

Also beer and MHF is a well known combo.


----------



## aldra

We are home
the weather turned bad

And the exposed implants have left my mouth very sore


----------



## Christine600

The weather turned bad here too. But no signs of workers so I hope I can sleep tonight.

How long will your implants have to be exposed, Sandra?


----------



## moblee

Good evening  

What implants ? are we talking Dental or somewhere a bit Lower :lol:


----------



## aldra

Dental

just waiting for the gums to heal around them

But really fed up, it's all been so long


----------



## moblee

Oh, I'd like to get my wife full implants (Dental) some of her real teeth are getting loose but it's very expensive


----------



## aldra

it is and takes a long time
From start to finish

Haven't got to finish yet :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is something to chew on. 

 


My dad got implants too since he had too many bad teeth. He is very happy he did even if it ment not getting a new newish car that year.


----------



## owl129

All sounds too pain full for me so will try and make mine Last


----------



## aldra

Very wise

Unless something prevents it


----------



## Christine600

My father told me he and his siblings never brushed their teeth until they became teenagers and wanted to impress the girls. :roll:


----------



## aldra

Mine were damaged due to a hyperthyroid tumour 

Demanded higher calcium levels in the blood

So took it from teeth and bones

Calcified a heart valve in passing

Our endocrine systems are great until something goes wrong

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Tough luck Aldra, I've had thyroid problems so understand a bit about that. I'm sure you've got your eye any other possible effects and will cope very well.


----------



## Wilmannie

From Cork to Waterford to Killkenny & Kildare - and the Curraugh! Wow! In Dublin tonight, Guinness tomorrow!
'night Everyone!


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm last!?!?


----------



## aldra

Have you enjoyed Ireland????


----------



## Christine600

No, Wilmannie - you are not last!  But it sounds like you are having a good time in your MH. Perhaps even better than beeing last here? 8O 

Aldra they found a calcium gobbler in one of my bones so I'm chewing extra calcium every day. Only a slight effect though they said. And it is gone now. Weird things happen to weird people. :lol:


----------



## owl129

Hi folks

Bit hot here today so the Keo is going down well hope we can Last

Paul :lol:


----------



## aldra

What is a keo

Guess its a beer :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure Keo is drinkable. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lesanne

Me thinks its spelt wrong, Eko is friendly


----------



## Wilmannie

Methinks he meant Keg?

Me last again?

(in Dublin tonight)


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  


Nice & sunny at the mo, but a lot of rain clouds in the sky... hopefully they'll bugger off up North :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil!

Clouds here too. And I am getting itchy for a trip again. Have a week or so before an important meeting. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. :wink:


----------



## owl129

Hi all on last leg now waiting for plane home

Keo is beer made in cyprus  

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, a bright blowsy morning in Dublin. Safe journey Paul.


----------



## aldra

Well that just leaves me to be last


----------



## Christine600

I'm not sure Aldra - you do not look last.


----------



## aldra

I thought I did Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not from where I stand, Aldra.   


My brother just called and wants me to pick him up at the airport. He'd postponed ordering tickets too long and could not get one to his hometown. Good for us getting a surprise visit! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well at least that's you out of the way then :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

I'm back 
At Last


----------



## aldra

So you are :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Mee too!


----------



## owl129

Good morning all too all the lasters here


Paul :lol:


----------



## aldra

Must be my turn :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is OK Aldra - the weather is too nice for anyone sitting indoors using their computers today.


----------



## aldra

Nice here

But fathers day so too much coming and going

Run out of bacon and sausage
And now Megs who is troubled by a wisdom tooth has graced us by her presence 

Needed sausage, bacon, mushrooms and tinned tomatoes

Because her mouth is too sore to eat 8O 8O


----------



## owl129

my turn again


----------



## aldra

It is :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Is it? :wink:


----------



## aldra

Maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah Fathers day has been good, I had them all round brought me chocolates, beer, wine,baileys etc haven't had a drink yet :!: 
One of them wants a lift  

I'll have to put my pyjamas on in a minute  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Eat your heart out Phil

Albert got a superman onsie :lol: :lol: 

Thankfully he hasn't worn it yet :lol: :lol: 

We would need to be almost 50 yrs married for me to get over the shock


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Eat your heart out Phil
> 
> Albert got a superman onsie :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

They bought me a Mankini once but I've never worn it in fact I don't know where it is now 8)


----------



## aldra

I'm saying nothing   

You are too young :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I should think its like eggs in a hanky :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi Paul,

it's a nice day to be last.


----------



## Wilmannie

A lovely day in Carrickfergus!
Am I last again?


----------



## aldra

You were annie


----------



## Christine600

Glad you are enjoying yourself, Annie - but you're not last anymore.


----------



## aldra

Niether are you Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

But I am!! Last again!


----------



## owl129

No it's me


----------



## aldra

Think it might be me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Or me :!:


----------



## Christine600

Or neither of you! :?


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Not much sleep here

Sick Grandaughter with stomach bug


----------



## Christine600

But on the plus side Aldra that kept you last all night!


----------



## Wilmannie

But not all day!


----------



## Christine600

That's all right!


----------



## aldra

Still here

Now with three kids and another on the way after school

Pizzas for those well enough to eat


----------



## Christine600

Hope most of tem are bug free, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

No two are

Two are not 8O 

One is going too the hospital now as he has a swollen testicle, he seems fine but the GP wants it checking


----------



## Christine600

Phew! Not much rest for you then, Aldra. 8O 


I hope your grandson gets better soon too.


----------



## aldra

Hopefully it's nothing more than a bump

Still waiting to hear from them


----------



## Christine600

If your hospitals are like ours he probably have to wait for a good while...


----------



## aldra

Checked and all is well, or will be 

Meanwhile to take painkillers


----------



## Wilmannie

so never a dull moment Aldra!
But Grandmas are special and thats your reward!


----------



## Christine600

Hi Wilmannie

I just wanna be last


----------



## aldra

Hi Annie and Christine

I just want to say hello 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I just want some ice cream.


----------



## aldra

Not a fan of ice cream

But you enjoy it


----------



## moblee

Good morning  


Weather doesn't look promising 8O See what happens later :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil
Wet here too


----------



## Wilmannie

we have sunshine! (especially for the Portsoy Boat Show)


----------



## owl129

Wilmannie that must be some sort of record it's wot being Last is all about :lol: 

Paul


----------



## aldra

Well done


----------



## owl129

Thankyou


----------



## aldra

You are welcome  

Even though I meant Annie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Congrats, Annie!

Hi Paul, Phil & Aldra!


Found a spot where my Huawei works again.

Which means that I am last again.


----------



## aldra

hi Christine

Mifis great isnt it


----------



## owl129

morning all


----------



## alhod

Allo allo allo - looks like sun in the sky which makes a pleasant change here!

Alan


----------



## owl129

Hi Alan the sun is beaming down here now not sure for how long 8) 

paul :idea: last at last :lol:


----------



## alhod

Hi Paul

Sun here is shining but the clouds are gathering - again! Welcome to the French summer 8) 

Alan

at last :wink:


----------



## owl129

Just about :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just glad my mifi will let me be last again.


----------



## aldra

For a while Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## alhod

The link to this thread really exposes shortcomings in Nuke's technica;l expertise, doesn't it? 
:lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## aldra

Alan its to foil the ones that complain :lol: :lol: 

Seems to be no posts on the topic


----------



## Wilmannie

An' there were I, thort I were last forever!


----------



## owl129

Almost :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone,
Glad to see that you're all still out there somewhere! 
And trying to be lasrst!
And Owl is still a night owl!


----------



## owl129

Yep  hi 

:wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

So................when's bedtime then Owl?


----------



## owl129

Soon :wink: just finished baby sitting now having a glass of wine


----------



## Wilmannie

And, of course, one glass can lead to another!!

'Night Owl!


----------



## owl129

Night night


----------



## Christine600

Met up with my brother and just back again in the MH. A perfect time to post the last post.


----------



## moblee

Goodnight last posters


----------



## alhod

Can this first post be the last post for more than an hour?

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## owl129

Just about Alan


----------



## alhod

Not bad - by my modest standards that's a success!

Alan


----------



## owl129

Sure is :lol: let's hope all the sleepy heads sleep in :lol: 

Paul 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

G'morning all. 
An early start today Alan! But it can take a few posts to make a lasting impression!


----------



## owl129

That must be a record as well 20 seconds at being last  morning wilmannie


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Owl.  
Isn't it your bedtime yet?
:lol: 
Thought I'd allow you more than 20 seconds this time! 
But there's always someone else trying to be last!


----------



## owl129

morning Wilmannie creeping up on me while i was trying to work(well plant all my bedding plants)

finished at last  8) 

paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!


This thread is just like shopping. I always end up last in a looooong queue.


----------



## owl129

Almost Christine :lol: it always happens to me doesn't matter which queue I join it always turns out to be the slowest thus making me last


----------



## aldra

What have you planted Paul.???

Morning everyone


----------



## owl129

Geraniums, begonias and fuchsias 8)


----------



## aldra

Perfect


----------



## owl129

I hope they have a lasting effect


----------



## aldra

ours are in flower apart from the begonias
Looking good

Watching the nasteriums as we have saved the seeds for years , they are the most beautiful dark red if they run true again


----------



## owl129

hopefully they will and give lasting pleasure


----------



## Christine600

We have geraniums and ihavenoclueiums in our flower boxes. And they are pretty.


----------



## owl129

:wink: evening all just finished for the day, settling down with a nice red(wine that is). Hope your days have been good  

Paul 8)


----------



## aldra

Not been bad

What do those flowers look like Christine??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Sorry Christine missed that :lol: I have some of those spread around the garden it seems a shame to pull them up so I leave them to their own devices 8O 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All, 
Lovely day here, hope the sun is shining on you all for another good gardening day. (Christine, are those the very hardy, pretty yellow ones? They do add a nice splash of colour all the year round, we call them dandelions hereabouts.)


----------



## owl129

yep got plenty of those(dandelions that is) :lol: :lol: their roots seem to last forever  :wink:


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone
Off to Aldi, hope they are not selling plants today 8O 8O


----------



## owl129

Just back in from giving solicitor money for house search  
Funny how everybody is so nice when you are paying don't you think  

Have a good day all

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Aldra I heard Aldi stopped selling plants - after your visit. :lol: :lol: 

Paul they better be!  


oh - and I am last again


----------



## Wilmannie

But only temporarily Christine! :wink:


----------



## owl129

Very temporarily  
The rain come to water in my plants 8) 
That's my last word on them  
Honest  

Paul


----------



## Christine600

They may get a delivery van tomorrow.   :lol: 

Drove too much today - but I wanted to stop on the mountains. And I even found a wild spot with full 3G on my mifi.


----------



## aldra

Goodnight every one


----------



## Wilmannie

An early night Aldra - too much gardening?!


----------



## aldra

No never really made it to bed


----------



## Wilmannie

Too tired?


----------



## aldra

I'm allowing you to be last Annie :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah Ha!

Last to bed you mean!


----------



## aldra

I'm off soon

Love reading in bed


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!


----------



## owl129

Evening all sleep well 

Is that your last post today folks  
Hope so I need some sleep as well :wink:

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Just about last Owl. Nighty night. :wink:


----------



## owl129

Night sleep tight all


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## owl129

good morning all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.  
It's raining here, yesterday was summer.

Did you go to bed Owl or just mind the last post?
:lol:


----------



## owl129

yep i went to bed  going out now so will leave the last post in your capable hands till later :roll: :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Happy last post all


I think Paul has outsourced some of his posts.


----------



## aldra

I think last post has turned Paul into an insomniac :lol:


----------



## gdm2905

*An honour*

And to think I only joined yesterday...


----------



## aldra

beware   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

*Re: An honour*



gdm2905 said:


> And to think I only joined yesterday...


Welcome - it's never too late to be last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello gdm, good you've joined us, a new challenger!
We're all very trying! Trying to be last, I mean! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Evening all 

nice to see some new blood :evil: :x 
Welcome gdm
Be careful you don't get the bug :wink: 
And Lastly it's me 
 
Paul


----------



## aldra

Well

Actually it's me


----------



## owl129

No me :lol:


----------



## aldra

OK


----------



## owl129

Glad we sorted that out


----------



## aldra

Love it when agreement is reached


----------



## owl129

Hay ho


----------



## aldra

Just sat, quietly looking at posts


----------



## owl129

Grand kids just arrived for sleep over will continue later be good :lol:


----------



## aldra

I always am

I think 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

We're all good at trying to be last!


----------



## aldra

I'm just sat with a glass of wine drifting


----------



## Wilmannie

Don't drift too far, Honey, we need help trying to be last ! 
(and keeping Owl up all night!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Owl will be up at a ridiculous hour

He is an insomniac

Maybe the grandkids will be up before him :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wilmannie

I can remember them trying to prise my eyes open at giddy hours of the morning 'to see if there was anyone in there' !
Now the babby graduates Phd on Tuesday! 

Happy days (nights) Owl!!


----------



## aldra

Brilliant Annie   

Congradulations


----------



## owl129

Morning folks 8O what a night two grand kids who would not stay in bed.
We all ended up in one bed so not a lot of room for me! I nearly got to see if I could be last on here :lol: 


Have a good day

:roll: Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All! . What a lovely day it is here.


Paul, you'd better tire them out today then they'll sleep like logs tonight!


----------



## owl129

Your right will be taking them to the fun farm or sue will I'm trying to get my genny out of its hiding place to replace the filter
To try and get it to run at Last

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Is this your first go at it or your last?


----------



## owl129

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
It'll be my last if I can't get it to go then its coming out which will please sue, give her more kgs to play with 8O 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Paul you should teach your grandkids to post in this thread - and then you could get some sleep.


----------



## owl129

Don't temp me they have ready memorised my pass word and one of them is only three :?


----------



## Christine600

I know - soon they will send a 3 year old when we have computer trouble. :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

How true


----------



## Christine600

Still - I'm last. Could have been worse.


----------



## Wilmannie

Not much, Christine, 'cos here I am, last again! :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

Have you been and got those parts yet Paul? :wink:

BTW, we might need a couple of stainless steel cable ties from >>Fleabay<< to secure that genny exhaust pipe.

See you tomorrow AM.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## moblee

jock 8O I haven't seen or heard from you in a Long, Long time ...How are you doing?.


----------



## JockandRita

moblee said:


> jock 8O I haven't seen or heard from you in a Long, Long time ...How are you doing?.


Fine thanks Phil.

I'm not on here as often as I used to be, but still about. :wink: I hope you and the family are all well. You still at Che### ###ton?

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. I'm already losing patience with this last page error thingy, and I've only posted once...........until now. :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: Yes still in Cherry h**+on Have you been in the Quarry lately ?


----------



## Christine600

JockandRita said:


> P.S. I'm already losing patience with this last page error thingy, and I've only posted once...........until now. :lol:


And even after all that effort you are still not last!


----------



## JockandRita

moblee said:


> :lol: Yes still in Cherry h**+on Have you been in the Quarry lately ?


No Phil, not been for some time now. Our caravanning friends from St Neots, whom we normally meet up with at the Old Quarry, have had their one year old caravan returned to Swift............riddled with damp, 8O They will have lost most of the summer (a poor one though it is) due to the problem. :evil:



Christine600 said:


> And even after all that effort you are still not last!


I am now Christine. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Only for a short while Jock :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But he can always come back for another try!


----------



## owl129

JockandRita said:


> Have you been and got those parts yet Paul? :wink:
> 
> BTW, we might need a couple of stainless steel cable ties from >>Fleabay<< to secure that genny exhaust pipe.
> 
> See you tomorrow AM.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Yep got all but the brake pipe (copper pipe) but I know some one who has a bit I can pick up in the morning  at last I'm sat down with a wine the kids have gone home and all is quiet 
8) 
Paul


----------



## Christine600

OK I think this will be my last try to be last today.


----------



## Wilmannie

Sleep in peace tonight then Owl!


----------



## owl129

Morning all wel done wimannie 

Looks like a great day at last :lol: 

Paul


----------



## JockandRita

Morning Paul.

Email sent. 

Jock.


----------



## owl129

Thanks jock i will look after last spot now until the sleepy heads get up

Paul :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, sun is shining, another lovely day.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Lasters!


The smell of coffee alone make this a great morning.


----------



## aldra

Just had my first coffee, time now for a refill
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I would like one more cup, Aldra but I am trying to cut down. So I have to wait another 4-5 hours for my second one.


----------



## aldra

I tend to drink Decaff after the first two cups


----------



## moblee

Time for a Beer :lol:


----------



## owl129

Guess who :?:


----------



## Christine600

owl129 said:


> Guess who :?:


Is that you, Paul? 

They say good tools are half the job - so you must have done well.


----------



## owl129

Not me  I was working hard taking the photos :lol:


----------



## aldra

Its jock


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Its jock


Aye, t'was me Sandra. :wink:

Christine & Sandra, with the bloodied gloves in "that" other photo, and the bodily position in this photo, you'll have gathered by now, who the grafter was. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Recognise those legs anywhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

No body playing today 8O 
Maybe running out of steam at Last :lol: 
Off to do the garden now before the rain comes

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Paul - I have been seeing friends IRL.


----------



## aldra

I'm still here


----------



## owl129

At lest the stalwarts are still with us  have a good evening catch you lasters kin the morning

Paul


----------



## aldra

Goodnight Paul


----------



## owl129

Goodnight Sandra sleep tight  
Paul
:wink:


----------



## aldra

I hope


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm still around! Busy day today, back to normal(?) tomorrow.
Night night Folks


----------



## owl129

Morning all is raining  
Hope you all have a good day to leave me last for a change  

Paul


----------



## aldra

I'm leaving you to be last Paul :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You can both be last for all I care!  

But right now it's me! me! me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Selfish one  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess you're arguing politely about it - so thats just leaving me space to sneak in last!


----------



## aldra

it does Annie, you sneak in :lol:


----------



## owl129

Who trying to sneak where :?: trying to be last :wink: me :lol:


----------



## aldra

Owl, you had your chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Yep that's true


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Be good now I'm off to play candy crush can not get passed 30
Sad I know :? 
8O 

Paul


----------



## aldra

What is candy crush?...


----------



## Wilmannie

It's a game everyone on Fb seems to think I should play!
(but I think it might cause insomnia!)

Am I last again?


----------



## aldra

No  :lol:


----------



## owl129

Morning all thanks for looking after last place for me  

But you can relax now ill look after it 8) 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

We're just always here for back-up and support Paul! You can count on us to turn up last! :lol:


----------



## owl129

yep I know thats why I'm not worried when i have to out 8) or go to bed :lol: 

paul


----------



## Christine600

Hi Paul, Annie and Aldra!

I've just had breakfast so I can stay here for a while.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well now I've had lunch and afternoon coffee so I can stand the next last shift for you all!!


----------



## owl129

Thanks wimannie I will take over for awhile  
Paul


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps I can try to sleep here too - but I fear that one of you will come barging in and wake me up.


----------



## owl129

opps sorry didn't know you were here :lol: 

paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello All, lovely day here, think summer has arrived, hope y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## aldra

It looks promising here too

Off to bed now, family meal finished and I'm shattered


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

My eldest's 28th Birthday today plus the School summer fayre and after that a family BBQ, so I hope the weather stay's good :sunny: 

Have a nice day :!: :hathat1:


----------



## owl129

just a fleeting visit to check on Last place. you all have a good day now no need to keep an eye on this base its too nice to be inside


paul  :n00b: :blob6:


----------



## aldra

The I pad works in the garden


----------



## owl129

My does as well  

Result :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Mine too!


----------



## Christine600

And my mifi works in Sweden - so I'm last! 

Very nice weather - hope you and your son got that too, Phil

...and the rest of you lasters too ofcourse.


----------



## owl129

Aren't we clever  we can be last no matter where we are in the house or garden 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

Only if we don't need to sleep tho.

I have a super little robot who does all my hoovering - anyone got one who does the last post???


----------



## aldra

Yes me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How much Aldra to keep the last place for me?   :lol:


----------



## owl129

Night all


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


----------



## owl129

Morning christine


----------



## aldra

Morning christitine,Paul

Starting to sound like the waltons


----------



## owl129

Thought I would sneak in to last spot while you are all watching Murray and co :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sneaking in from a layby in balmy Sweden. 29C so I'm glad I found a spot in the shadow.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi All, What a glorious day, wall to wall sunshine. At last! Hope you're all baking nicely, in homes & gardens or laybies. This is the life!


----------



## owl129

Unbelievable his done it :lol:


----------



## aldra

Too hot for me

I'm miserable b*****

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But at least you were last with it! 
For a little while!


----------



## owl129

Last? What's that 8)


----------



## Christine600

He's last?


----------



## owl129

im last :lol:


----------



## aldra

Certainly seems so :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But appearances can be deceptive! :lol:


----------



## aldra

So they can :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

At last a quiet period


----------



## Wilmannie

Not for long! 
I've just set my alarm for 2.30 am again!  

Nighty night All.


----------



## Christine600

Was that 2.30 tomorrow, Wilmannie?


----------



## owl129

I think they must have slept through the alarm :lol: 

Have a lastly good day all 8O 

Paul


----------



## aldra

Late last here :lol:


----------



## owl129

Evening all at last a bit of peace


----------



## aldra

Yes alls quiet


----------



## Wilmannie

My alarm too! Too quiet.   
Better set it again - 2.30 tomorrow Christine!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I hear you, Annie - and I'll make sure I do not set my alarm so that you can have the last place for yourself.


----------



## aldra

Mines set for 2 45 :evil: :evil: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Christine! You're a gem!  

'Night


----------



## aldra

Don't trust her Annie

She's set her alarm : :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm alarmed!


----------



## aldra

I'm not

But still here :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Mine went off early


----------



## Wilmannie

Mine's chucked out the window! :lol: 

Morning all!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So many alarmists - and still I am last! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Morning all


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning to you too, christine


----------



## Christine600

What a perfect day! Sun, a strong breeze, a busy harbour with lots of tourists trying not to get seasick in their small boats - well I assume - since I would have. And I in my MH with the steadies down not rocking at all. The perfect way to be yachting imho.

Even found a slooooooow wifi so I have an excuse to go inside.

If I want more lazy there is a seafood restaurant nearby.

And if that is too much effort I have leftovers. 

To top it all I also posted last here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Just found out the login at friends house so now able to be last again


----------



## Christine600

What did you say, Paul?


----------



## aldra

He said he is last :lol:


----------



## owl129

Yep that's me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK Paul - got it!


----------



## owl129

Glad every body is happy 8) at last


----------



## Christine600

Very happy :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Moved this off of last place on the page 8) 

It's too hot so it's magners pear cider for me, ice cold with ice cubes in :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

I moved it off last place on this page for you!

Enjoy your cider :lol:


----------



## owl129

Thanks


----------



## aldra

I didn't :evil:


----------



## Wilmannie

You didn't like pear cider Aldra? What's not to like?

(maybe you're like me and can settle for a glass of ice cold white wine! Bliss   )


----------



## owl129

Alls well that ends well


----------



## owl129

Alls well that ends well  

On red wine now


----------



## aldra

Always cool dry white wine


----------



## Christine600

Pear cider is delicious. And the Swedes make it very well. But this evening it's a lager I am enjoying while beeing last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Christine, that lager sounds good! (I still prefer the wine mind you)

Enjoy!!


----------



## aldra

So do I


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, there you are! Are we not lucky that we all have what we want.

After all, it wouldn't do if we were all the same! Viva Le difference (or something like that).


----------



## aldra

Absolutely  Not that I want to be last 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

I'll drink to that :lol:


----------



## aldra

Might have known you were lurking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Owl

you're never 'lurking' are you. Oh deary me!

Do take care! 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Seems there are a few lurks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And burks! And bumps in the night! (and so on)

Off to bed early tonight - its been a long day. 

Night all, sleep well.


----------



## owl129

Lurking is a new game  so I'm told, personally a good banter on here and a few beers or pear cider  is much better than lurking :lol: 


Have a good evening all must go the keyboard is getting a bit blurred
Can't understand it 8O 

Night all
Paul


----------



## aldra

Goodnight Paul, Annie, Christine 

Goodnight Jimbo :lol: :lol: 
And all in little house on the prairie


----------



## owl129

John boy :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Waltons! Who's last up today?!


----------



## aldra

I'm up


----------



## owl129

And me


----------



## Christine600

I'm not!

But I'm last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well you were certainly last up this morning Christine!

Or are you still abed?


----------



## aldra

I'm up but soon to be abed

The kids are just leaving


----------



## owl129

Im going to bed  
not been home long terrible traffic jam around newark :evil: 

night all :wink:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight one and all

Aircon in the bedroom

Going for a long cool sleep

I hope


----------



## Christine600

Been driving all day - almost home. Now I have had my evening meal and I am still up just to allow my head to stop driving when I close my eyes.

So a perfect time to be last here.


----------



## aldra

Possibally

But I am still up

But not for long

Chilling down after the hectic evening


----------



## Christine600

Definibally

Since I am also still up

Need to park my head

Here


----------



## owl129

That's it sleep over 8O just having milk and chocy biscuit be fore trying to sleep again 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, looks like another hot day today but it's still a bit misty here and the sun isn't up yet. 
Think I'll go back to bed with a coffee & my Kindle  
Hope y'all have a good day.


----------



## owl129

Here we are last place again :lol: 

The sun is coming up have a good day all


----------



## moblee

Aah Last at Last  


Damn Bodyclock :!: :lol:


----------



## owl129

oops its me :lol:


----------



## moblee

So it is :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But just for a little while!


----------



## owl129

I know the feeling 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Don't we all!

Morning Paul, Phil and Annie


----------



## moblee

Morning Christine


----------



## Christine600

Well done Phil - last again!


----------



## moblee

He who lasts last lasts Longest :?


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Aldra. That's everyone checked in again now. And I'm last!


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra  

I've been food shopping, glad that's over :lol:


----------



## owl129

Too true 8O about lasting lastest last

Or some thing like that :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think I can predict that this post will not be the last one.


----------



## aldra

Well predicted christine :lol: 

Now try the winning lottery numbers


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw!! Sorry ladies, 

I've just bought them! :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Evening all just had a wee thunder storm which sent everybody running, however the sun has come out again  
Will it last :?: 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Probably more chance of it lasting than of my lottery numbers winning!

But it's a nice thought. (sigh)


----------



## owl129

Everybody on good form tonight  

Hope you are all lucky in lotto and love  

Paul :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess I'll have to settle for love!!!
:lol:


----------



## aldra

Good choice annie


----------



## owl129

Yep good choice


----------



## Wilmannie

It's lasted well so far! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I won an inflatable dinghy when I was 8 years old. Since then nothing.  


I had been out playing and when I was approaching our house my little brother came running out - "You have won a boat! You have won a boat!" so ofcourse I imagined some luxury yacht from Monaco or thereabouts. When my father showed me the box with the inflatable "yacht" I almost did not want it! But we had lots of fun with it growing up.


----------



## owl129

It's my bed time 8) so night night all 
I'll take up the gauntlet tomorrow or early morning if my sleep pattern doesn't change 8O 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Too hot to sleep!

So are you up for milk & choccy biccies tonight Owl??


----------



## owl129

Just up 
Milk and bickies in hand any body about  

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Only just! 

Morning All, It's a lovely day here, looks like it will be another scorcher. 

Weather for that dinghy and a slow, cool river Christine!


----------



## aldra

Slept till about 4, heard Megs back home from work turned over and slept till 10am

An air conditioned bed room helps


----------



## Christine600

My first last today 



Wilmannie said:


> Weather for that dinghy and a slow, cool river Christine!


Unfortunately I do not have it any more. But I have been contemplting getting one for the MH.


----------



## aldra

Christine sounds good but be careful if you are alone on water


----------



## owl129

Evening all  
Wot a cracking day  

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

A beautiful day, went for a picnic by the sea. Very lovely, crisp colours and long views. But a chilly breeze in the late afternoon and it's cooler here tonight....................hope summer isn't over...........oh no, not that!


----------



## Christine600

My last post before bed. :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Night Christine!


----------



## owl129

at last able to log on again  where has every body gone :?: 8O


----------



## aldra

Im around but not for long

Bed soon to read


----------



## owl129

A friendly face at last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A busy day yesterday, Paul - preparing for takeoff with the MH. 

But now I am off and have plenty of time to be last!


----------



## onnilucky

Could it be me?
As we don't own ours yet, I doubt it.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Onnilucky - well done!

But not for long - now it's my turn!


----------



## Wilmannie

And here's the runner up now!! (running up at last)


----------



## moblee

Hi  


It's too hot for work :!: :!: I'm decorating classes that aren't being used & I've got about another 10 days worth of it to do :!: 

Oh whoa is me :hotsun: :-({|=


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: 
Moblee! Was that 'whoa' (as in horse). Or 'woe'.as in Shakespeare ??? :lol:


----------



## owl129

At last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's a long time since Shakespeare was last at anything.

Atleast two posts ago.

My goal is as always: To be last - or not to be (soon).


----------



## moblee

Whoa, woe, woooooooooooooooooooooo nfire: 

Next week I'm going to France for a few days to swim in the sea IT can be super hot then :hotsun: :hotsun:


----------



## Wilmannie

If it is so hot, mind the sunburn or.......Woe is you Moblee!
(have a great time!  
Am I last?


----------



## aldra

Think it's me

Phil I don't envy you decorating in this weather

Role on France


----------



## Wilmannie

There seem to be so many maintenance jobs at home saved for good weather that I wish I were off to France too! But we're winning! So we can swan off to warmer climates for the winter again!

You'll enjoy France more, Phil, when the chores are done you've earned the break!


----------



## Christine600

Is posting last here one of those chores, Annie? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No Christine. It's always a pleasure to greet you here!


----------



## owl129

nice to see you have all been happy in my absence :wink: 
last to be or not to be last is the question  alas poor yorik i knew him well


----------



## aldra

No longer to be last Paul is the answer  :lol:


----------



## owl129

Almost though :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Have been staying at a very busy aire the last couple of days. This is a place where you do not want to be last. Especially if you need EHU.

But on this thread it's perfect! (beeing last that is)


----------



## owl129

i understand :lol: at last


----------



## Christine600

It's never to late, Paul!


----------



## owl129

how true 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just back from taking the dog for a swim in the river

He'll stink again 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

I bet he just loved that and he'll dry quickly today! 
Hope you enjoyed it too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Good evening all greetings to you,


----------



## aldra

Greetings from me also


----------



## Wilmannie

and me


----------



## Christine600

And me too!


----------



## aldra

Just off to bed


----------



## moblee

Good morning  

Thank crunchie it's Friday :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Phil, 
Yes, its Friday already and a beautiful, sunny warm morning here, looks set for a good weekend.
Y'all enjoy!


----------



## owl129

Morning all, my we are all early to today,  it's another sunny day too much sun will weaken us 8) So they say
Have a good un

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah! But we're all weak mortals so I'm enjoying the sun! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And my solar panel love the sun!


----------



## Wilmannie

so Christeen, you'll be all charged up for the weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## owl129

yep have let my solar panels take the strain today which has saved me about five pence in mains electric 8O but hay ho look after the pennies and the pounds will look after themselves(so Iwas told).I always save my pennies but the pounds still seem to disappear at a alarming rate :?

paul


----------



## Wilmannie

morning all, another glorious day. enjoy!


----------



## Christine600

I'll definately enjoy beeing last!


----------



## moblee

Good morning Ladies 8)


----------



## owl129

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Morning all



Christine600 said:


> I'll definately enjoy beeing last!


That did not last for long...


----------



## owl129

Christine600 said:


> Morning all
> 
> 
> 
> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definately enjoy beeing last!
> 
> 
> 
> That did not last for long...[/quotes
> 
> Didn't you do well
> All day in last place, it must have been an ordeal :lol:
> 
> I'll look after it for a while if you like 8O
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...


----------



## Christine600

Wonderful, Paul - do that!


----------



## owl129

I wil if you'll let me
:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'll help.


----------



## moblee

You've been on top all night wilmannie 8O Lets change positions  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That's the last thing I thought I'd read here, Phil. :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Aw Phil! For that you definitely deserve the bottom!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

He does - but not the last place. Because it's mine! Mine! Mine! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## moblee

Time for a :coffee2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Another glorious day! I'm off to watch the dolphins playing in the Moray Firth!


----------



## oldtart

Our friends were there in their camper last week and said it was amazing to see the dolphins. Hope you see them.

It's certainly on my things to do list!

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Val, hope you can tick off that item on your list before too long. The dolphins have been very active this week, I think they're enjoying the heatwave!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Another glorious day! I'm off to watch the dolphins playing in the Moray Firth!


Who they playing, seattle seahawks :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldtart

Hi Wilmannie
It won't be this year as we're off to France, Spain and Morocco in August.

Hopefully, next year as I must have my yearly Scotland 'fix' !!

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

Wow Val! It's going to be hot in Morroco in August! You're brave!


Moblee! I'll have you know that our dolphins don't mix with riff-raff! 
:wink:


----------



## oldtart

It will actually be September when we get there. We leave Algerceras on the 11th. 

!


----------



## Christine600

On television they interviewed a lady well into her eighties who took her MH to Morocco every winter. I told my mum I could take her if she'd like. She told me I most definately could not!  

But then she thinks Italy is scary. :roll:


----------



## oldtart

Hi Christine
Actually it's our 6th visit.

I was vey apprehensive on our first tour but we went with Desert detours and were so confident by the end of the tour that we stayed on for another month!

It's a beautiful country, so many different landscapes and wonderful people.

I'm nowhere near eighty but do have my 70th the day before we leave. We are doing the new tour with DD's and are really excited about it.

I haven't posted on this thread before. Is it a general chat thread?

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome to the thread then Val! 
It could be called general chat but really its just a case of us all trying to have the last word! Sometimes all at once!


----------



## oldtart

Thanks, Wilmannie.

I'll have a go, now I've got the knack of how to get on to the last page!!

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

There you are! Getting the hang of this 'last' word!  

Christine - Italy IS scary!


----------



## oldtart

Just watching the prize giving in Paris of the Tour de France. Very spectacular. 

Well done! Chris Froome,

Val


----------



## Christine600

I did not watch Tour de France - but more interesting to know for us in this thread would be 

Who came last?


----------



## oldtart

I hope I've got this right. 

Svein Tuft-a Canadian came 169th!!!

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

A pretty good last then!


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Phil, another lovely day, some summer!


----------



## oldtart

Good morning. 

And the sun is shining. We didn't see much of it yesterday!

Val


----------



## owl129

afternoon all back at last had a great over nighter at happyford cl near Louth no wifi though and my iPad would not log on to 02
but happy to be back here

paul  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi all - had to go in for a bit to get away from the sun. 



oldtart said:


> I hope I've got this right.
> 
> Svein Tuft-a Canadian came 169th!!!
> 
> Val


Well done Svein! You are now the best ever Tour deFrance member! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

I second that  or last it?


----------



## Wilmannie

Owl, Glad you had a good weekend and you were last for almost half an hour there!


----------



## owl129

Yep I'm getting better at it :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Keep trying!


----------



## Christine600

I'm trying!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Very! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Everybody run out of steam  hope so I'm off too bed hanging onto last place again :lol: 
Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw c'mon Owl, you're a night bird, it's not bedtime yet, it's early!

Besides, I want to celebrate the birth of a baby boy and to wish him and his parents God's blessings,and guidance and protection.


----------



## owl129

Your right too early too bed I'm awake now  

Last is a state of mind

Paul :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning

How lovely, I was woken up at 5:38 am by the loudest thunderstorm ever :!: 8O 

So now I'm awake a hour before my alarm  & everyone else is a sleep.


----------



## owl129

Morning all you lasters 8) 

Paul 
It's hissing down no other word for it 8O


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters 


Thanks to this post you are all less last than you were! 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

But I'm latest at this moment!

Good Morning All, it's another lovely hot sunny day here!
Roll on the thunder, the garden is parched.


----------



## owl129

Still raining on this laster  don't know why I'm smiling have bags of work to do in the garden 8O 

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Smiling cos you got a day off Paul!  

Still warm and dry here.


----------



## Christine600

This last place is still hot!


----------



## SomersetSteve

After a long absence, I'm now last


----------



## Christine600

Hi Steve!

But you are not! [-(


----------



## SomersetSteve

What do you mean? Of course I'm Steve - and I'm last :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Hi Steve 
Welcome back to the competition (if you can call it that its more like a community within a community 8O )to be last is a hard job but some has to do it :lol: 

Paul


----------



## SomersetSteve

It is indeed very hard to be last, especially when it's as hot as this but, as you say, someone has to do it and now that's me :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello steve, You got you're parole then 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Lets go :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let me be last!


----------



## owl129

Ok christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

:smilecolros: 
*It's me*
:smilecolros:

Back off :!: :rightfighter4:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can I be last for a while as I haven't been last for ages :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm just calling in last hoping you've all gone to bed! (not Owl cos he's a night owl!)
Welcome back Steve! Always a space here - as long as it isn't the last space!


----------



## owl129

wot me stay up all night  
:hathat31:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm still up, will I be last on line tonight :?:


----------



## owl129

Well done just back and held on to last most of the night  
Lets start a new day with a fresh laster  

Paul :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good idea


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, last again I see :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it's nice here at the back. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Being last you mean?


----------



## SomersetSteve

At last I'm home and can be last on here


----------



## owl129

only till i get home steve  

evening all you lasters

paul


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good evening Paul


----------



## Christine600

Chirping in from a small campsite on the isle of Stord.

Just in time to be last I can tell!


----------



## Wilmannie

Too hot here today (yes, whinging about it!). No rain, no thunder.

Christine, tell us more (then you'll be last). Where is Stord?

Off to bed, 'night last people.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, the promised rain has arrived here in Bridgwater, not a lot though. That, I think, makes me last


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## owl129

good one phil don't you think iys been good of me to share last place, for over nighters :lol: 
morning all it looks to be another hot day today although we had rain last night which cooled things down a bit.
well all you lasters have a good day

paul :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, am I last?


----------



## Christine600

Yes you are last Wilmannie... 

Morning all



Wilmannie said:


> Christine, tell us more (then you'll be last). Where is Stord?


It's on the west coast of Norway: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stord_(island)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all lasters


----------



## aldra

Welcoe back Steve, we have missed you  

Still my turn to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Your last status take a turn to next to last, Aldra. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not any more Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Now I'm next to be last!


----------



## aldra

No you are next to the last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So I'm next to be last then?


----------



## moblee

Or me ?


----------



## Christine600

Who will be next to last next?


----------



## Wilmannie

Next time, who knows! This time.........ME! I'm last!


----------



## moblee

Well done :!: 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wilmannie

it's the lasting that does it.


----------



## moblee

It won't Last :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I do believe I'm last now


----------



## aldra

Wrong again steve


----------



## owl129

since you all seemed to have a good day at being last i thought id leave you to it till now  
good night lasters :wink: 

paul


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's not so late to leave it to the night owls yet :!: :!: 

I'm last, I'm last


----------



## owl129

Not in bed yet  to be last is like a tonic 8O 
Yep on second bottle of wine(between us)  

Paul :lol:


----------



## moblee

Enjoy your wine Paul, I too am on my First bottle :drinking:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Sounds like you two are settled for the night with your wine, me, it's nearly time to call it a day but for now I'M LAST :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

and you were last too!  
Night Everyone!


----------



## owl129

Night All  
L


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. 
We've had RAIN in the night! Amazing! Much needed, garden is parched. 
Today we are going to Edinburgh to see family so hoping for some sun for a scenic run down the A9. 
y'all have a nice day now!


----------



## moblee

Enjoy your Family day


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Phil.


----------



## moblee

That's alright :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all lasters :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Morning (just) Steve, Phil and Annie


----------



## moblee

Woe is me, I've just paid out £218.00 for front discs & pads on my Espace  

I hate haven't to spend un-planned money 8O 

I'm now drinking wine & feeling the worlds against me & my bank account :lol:


----------



## aldra

Never mind phi, it's only money :lol:


----------



## Christine600

As it's not my money it's the last thing I worry about! 


 

:wink: 

 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Drink wine and be happy :lol: 

Evening lasters


----------



## Christine600

Hi there Owl. I just pop in to inform you about the loss of your lastness.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Evening Christine, just a quick visit to see how all the lasters are


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning! A lovely sunny morning in Edinburgh.
The A9 was beautiful yesterday but very busy and there were some amazing thunderstorms. 
Today on to Hull to visit more family so another lovely route?

Phill, you mean you still have a bank account?? Money!!
Mine all fits in a piggy-bank these days! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning 

*Hull* 8O I hope you've got a valid passport :!: :lol: :lol:

I don't like spending money wilmannie,I'm tight as a Duck's :bootyshake: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Have fun in Hull, Annie - drive slowly and arrive last. 

No spending needed, Phil - you can just lend it to me. 8)


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone, sun shining brightly here


----------



## owl129

Afternoon lasters. Been married 45 years today ,wife is working so I'm off down the pub, bottle of champers on ice for when she comes home.
So this could be my Last entry today.
Have fun in the sun as the rai. Is coming  

Cheers for now

Paul


----------



## aldra

Congratulations Paul :smileycouncil:


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations, Paul! 

:blob7: :blob7: :blob7: 

This probably isn't the last gratulation you will get today but it will have to suffice.


----------



## aldra

We can hog the thread now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Threadhoggers :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Congatulations Paul :drinking:


----------



## aldra

Paul's high on champagne by now


----------



## owl129

Hi lasters thanks for your good wishes ,drunk the champers and the prosecco on beer now and ice cream ,so I will wish you all goodnight before I fall of my chair  
Look after the place while I sleep 8O 

Paul hic :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am low on wine.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Paul - sounds like an excellent evening! 

We will take good care of this place so swee dreams!


----------



## Christine600

Three in a row?

This is the last place I'd expect a bonus for that.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Christine! You lasted well!


----------



## Christine600

So did you, Annie!

I think I'll start in last place and then slowly advance during the day. :lol:


----------



## owl129

ok christine you can move on one now ill look after last place for a while??

   :wink:


----------



## moblee

Looks like I'm Last, paul :-({|=


----------



## moblee

Is there anybody there :?: :eeeeek:


----------



## owl129

just me


----------



## moblee

& me.


----------



## Wilmannie

& me at last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Bit late in the day but here I am, you can all relax and I'll look after last place now


----------



## valphil

hello , is this the place where Harold got it in the eye


----------



## aldra

No Valphil, this is a peaceful battle site

I think I find myself last


----------



## owl129

oops last again :lol: :lol: :lol: 

welcome Valphil to the ever increasing opportunistic last place hall of fame :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning, 
Every last one of you are ex-last now 'cos I'm last again!  

Hi Valphil.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## owl129

morning lasters
its me last again :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning one and all, I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning to everyone from the last to post


----------



## moblee

Nearly last 8)


----------



## aldra

Ha, sneaky
caught you :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Last
:lol:


----------



## aldra

Last again


----------



## moblee

I'm here :lol:


----------



## aldra

So you are phil


----------



## moblee

And again


----------



## aldra

Are you bored??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

A little 8)

It's my 51st Birthday tomorrow  

Although I feel like a 30 year old, Janet won't let me have one :lol:


----------



## owl129

Congratulations for tomorrow , word of warning 30 year olds are not all they are cracked up to be, just opened a thirty year old port and its horrible :x 

Paul 8O


----------



## aldra

One what????

51, just a youngster :lol:


----------



## owl129

And one last thing oops I forget, it's being last all the time that does it :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You have all been busy!

Almost congratulations, Phil! 



Christine600 said:


> I think I'll start in last place and then slowly advance during the day. :lol:


My plan worked well - I advanced atleast 30 posts up the ladder. Unfortunately I realised I prefer this last place after all.   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Welcome back Christine to the rear end so to speak :lol: 

Last 8O last  last

:lol:


----------



## moblee

owl129 said:


> Welcome back Christine to the rear end so to speak :lol:
> 
> Last 8O last  last
> 
> :lol:


Christine's rear end 8O I missed it, what a bummer :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My turn at last :lol:


----------



## moblee

We must share sandra


----------



## aldra

Fine by me phil


----------



## moblee

Good


----------



## owl129

can i share :?: last 8) 

paul


----------



## moblee

Yes paul


----------



## owl129

many thanks phil :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Watchg a rubbish film, but lighthearted but I hate adverts

S last once more


----------



## owl129

Last again :lol:


----------



## moblee

You Two :twisted: 

Always the bridesmaid's never the Bride's :lol:


----------



## Christine600

"And now you may kiss the bride"

- my favourite part in the movies - even if he kissed the bridesmaid earlier.

Happiness at last!


----------



## owl129

And so say all of us lasters


----------



## moblee

Runaway Bride :?:


----------



## owl129

She did get married at the last minute


----------



## aldra

More adverts but off to bed soon


----------



## owl129

morning lasters


----------



## Christine600

Raining outside - and not for the last time either.

Hi Paul - look who's last!


----------



## moblee

Good morning people

Look who's last :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning all,

Happy birthday Phil   

Is that me last??? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You were the last time I looked - but not anymore!


----------



## Wilmannie

you're so right Christine! 'Cos I'm last again!


----------



## owl129

Champion laster here :lol: happy birthday Phil  

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Happy cake day Phil!


----------



## aldra

Good evening


----------



## owl129

Evening all just about to watch new tricks, so could some kind sole look after last place for me :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Phil, 

Did you manage to have your cake and eat it!  


And I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

For now Annie,for now :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I do not ask much Sandra, just a litle now and again *lasts* a long time!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Lasts & lasts, in fact!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last twice there :lol: :lol: :lol: 

My turn now


----------



## owl129

Thanks lasters :lol: last again


----------



## Wilmannie

So I was rwice as last then!  

Laster than you Steve! Just then! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Too many lasters on here :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight cyber buddies.


----------



## owl129

good night all or is it good morning :? 


paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh.....Morning I think! At last! :wink:


----------



## owl129

By you were up early  
So lasting times are here again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not up early. Just up in time to post this last.


----------



## ttcharlie

I'm number 16000 on the post count!


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

Moring all


----------



## moblee

Morning


----------



## aldra

Congratulations Phil  

Well done in second place


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You're all very kind keeping last post warm for me! But here I am now, last again!


----------



## Christine600

ttcharlie said:


> I'm number 16000 on the post count!


Welcome!

And that is about 16000 times you haven't been last.   :wink:

For now though - I'm last! =D> =D> =D> =D> O \/


----------



## aldra

Last but one Christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

"Why do you whisper green grass & tell the trees all you know,whispering grass don't tell the trees 'cos the trees don't need to know" :-({|=

I'm *LAST*


----------



## aldra

Have you been on the wine already Phil???? :lol:


----------



## moblee

No I'm just mad :greenjumpers:


----------



## Wilmannie

Fantastic Phil! So good that I almost let you keep last post! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I was letting him be last Annie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not! 

Unless he posts after me, ofcourse.


----------



## owl129

well done phil last is not be for you I'm afraid :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm *51* Ladies :!:

My knee's are grey, my eye's are old & bent :lol:


----------



## owl129

a spring chicken


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: 51 years old! A mere baby! A Spring chicken!! Oh c'mon Phil, forget the grey knees (i forget what was bent!) you're in your prime ...........ToyBoy material to be sure! :lol: :lol: 

(Just not at the last post!)


----------



## moblee

:lol: :chocobo3:


----------



## Christine600

It will take more than a couple of grey knees to stay last in here!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm 60 but not gone grey, but I am last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Bad back from too much gardening keeping me up :roll: so last it has to be


----------



## owl129

the legions last patrol. 




just skip the add


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning all you poor old things  
It's raining here this morning so a day off from the watering chores  
Y'all have a good day now!


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone
Surrounded by young men on here :lol: 

Surrouded by young kids here, off to Heaton park soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Suppose to be a corker today (Weatherwise ) :hotsun:


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters off to Cambridge today hope the weather holds

Paul


----------



## aldra

Hope so Paul


----------



## Christine600

There is weather outside but it cannot make up it's mind.

But I can - to be last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Morning to all you lasters    

Lovely day here and I've got to go do some work


----------



## aldra

Well breakfast finished, need to get ready for off


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks for keeping my place Aldra! But I'm last again now!


----------



## moblee

Ooooooooooooh is it me 8O


----------



## Christine600

Excellent, Phil. :withstupid:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Excellent, Phil. :withstupid:


 8O 8O Christine I've got you a present as well :arrow: :forcefeed:

:jerk: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Can I be last for a while now :?: Had a busy day and couldn't get on here much


----------



## owl129

Is that long enough Steve :lol: 
Goodnight lasters


----------



## aldra

Goodnight everyone


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning one and all


----------



## moblee

Well I'm of now Steam rally with Mhf lubbly jubbly :lol: 



Decorating in the school next week   


Better enjoy my weekend then,


----------



## Christine600

Last?

Last?

Last?



moblee said:


> 8O 8O Christine I've got you a present as well :arrow: :forcefeed:


Thank you, Phil! :wickedfart:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Which steam rally Phil :?: 

I'll be going to the WSRA one near Taunton    

Oh well, last before doing some work :!:


----------



## aldra

Moring everyone

Phil and Steve enjoy your rallies


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, 

Sorry you're not last!

Hope the steam rallies are good & the sun keeps shining.


----------



## Christine600

Never been to a steam rally - do they include saunas? 



Wilmannie said:


> Sorry you're not last!


Are you sure?


----------



## aldra

She thinks she's sure Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So do I, Aldra. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But there again, I'm still last!! :wink:


----------



## aldra

For a little while Annie you were last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I know! I keep doing it!


----------



## SomersetSteve

You did quite well there but it's my turn to be last now :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Morning - am I last up?


----------



## aldra

More than likely christine  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It took a thunderstorm to get me out of bed this morning! 


But now I'm home after buying prawns and majo. Just in time to be last again.


----------



## Wilmannie

And here I am, spoiling your fun!! Hope the food was good tho'


----------



## aldra

Sounds good to me

Day 18 of a fruit and veg juice fast, I've drunk more spinach ,cabbage, beetroot celery, carrots than an omnivore :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aldra! You're so brave, that must be really hard, don't think I could do

it. Do you feel a lot better for it and what's your target?


----------



## aldra

Feel much better, plus over a stone lost

It isn't hard just a matter of starting and ensuring you fresh juice as wide a variety ofveg and fruit as possible with the emphasis 75% on veg

We are doing 40days 

Plus days of fruit and steamed veg before and after the fast to ease out of and back into eating solid food


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I take my hat off to you! 
Keep us posted & don't fade away altogether, we need you here keeping the guys second-last!


----------



## aldra

No chance of fading away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm finally last!

Now - please gather and watch my precious spot fade away.


----------



## aldra

What spot where????


----------



## Wilmannie

Looks like we get all the last posts today! Guess the guys are still checking out steam engines!  
So my last call for tonight& early to bed with my Kindle.  

Nighty night !!


----------



## aldra

Same here Annie

Goodnight


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning All


----------



## aldra

Van has just left with our son, they are off to France tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

Last at last!

Hi all. 


Had one of those nights - no sleep until 8am. :roll: :roll: But now I am up and have just had - eh - a late brunch.


----------



## aldra

Nearly an early tea :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just time to be last before tea


----------



## Christine600

Or last after tea?


----------



## aldra

Or maybe not last at all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks,  
An exhausting day at the Oldmeldrum Vintage & Veteran Car Rally. Wonderful motors,..............I can remember the joys of travelling in some of them when I was little!!  
And do you find that, because you have a motor home, you tend to become the family Catering Corp for all the summer events!?
Not moaning though, it was fun!
Hope y'all had a good day! (you too Christine, half a day maybe!! :lol


----------



## aldra

Goodnight all


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning lasters :!:


----------



## moblee

Here's moblee  :!: 


Steam rally was good some lovely Traction engines weather good (most of the time) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning Steve and Phil


----------



## Christine600

Any steam powered motorhomes, Phil? 

It's raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaining.


----------



## aldra

Same here christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi All, 

Glad the rally was good Phil. We saw some wonderful steam tractors yesterday .....but, Aldra, the oldest motorhome on show was 1955 petrol driven and was a real luxury model!

Quite a pleasant day here but chilly by last weeks standards. An autumn feeling in the air ............


----------



## moblee

Soon be Christmas 
<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









Ho Ho Ho :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That is the last topic I expected now, Phil.  :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Doesn't bear thinking about! Maybe I'll be in Spain by then though! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Sun shine here, garden in full flower

Nothig like Christmas yet


----------



## owl129

bah hum bug :? im just off on my summer hold to germany and holland  

then october fest when we get back,in the bbq hut, then halloeen, then may be think about xmas  ooh after bonfire night :lol: 

have fun lasters

am I last at this time  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Briefly!


----------



## owl129

Night all


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning Everyone, It's a bright, clear morning here looking set for a good day.


----------



## owl129

morning lasters 
looks like it could be a good day sun shining here at the moment   

have a good un

paul


----------



## Christine600

Last again! 


I think if we should talk about Christmas it should be about last Christmas. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's a past Christmas Christine!

I don't want a 'last' Christmas!!  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christmas is the last thing I want to hear about at this time of year :!:


----------



## Christine600

How can the last be in the past? :lol: :lol: 

Well - I just passed you all on my way to the place last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe I'm past it! How can you pass us Christine and be last too! 

But never mind, it's ok cos I'm last again! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Just overtaking you christine


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!


----------



## Christine600

Passed out in the right lane I am now last again.


----------



## Wilmannie

You were! :lol:


----------



## owl129

evening lasters  
hope you all had a good day  

paul


----------



## Wilmannie

At last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I've been Decorating in the school today, still more to do  

But at least Metals Boles :?:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Phil more :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: needed! :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

At last I've got on here, you can all go to sleep now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Metals boles = Moblees last 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Now Steve is last           :!: :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: Was last!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm *first* to be *last* :? :dontknow:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh sorry Moblee! Good try! Didn't last! :lol: 

Good Morning All, Off to Edinburgh today, on 'the fringe'!


----------



## aldra

Enjoy yourself Annie

Good morning everyone


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


A slow start this morning since the coffee maker would not cooperate. But now I am here at last!

Sounds like fun, Annie.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning lasters :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Evening all


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All! 
(SOMEONE MUST REMEMBER DIXON OF DOCK GREEN????  )

In beautiful Edinburgh where it's a little thundery &'my phone signal has gone! Good forecast for tomorrow though.


----------



## Christine600

Sorry about your phone signal, Annie.

But atleast you are not last here.


----------



## moblee

Dixon of Dock green :?: :?: :?: :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm praying for rain in California so the Grapes can grow ................... :-({|= :drinking: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Moblee, you are so clever!! You found Dixon of Dock Green!!  

When he said "Evening All" we knew all was well in the world, policemen were the 'law' & the good guys and they always triumphed!

Times of innocence!

OK you can be last again for that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Moblee, you are so clever!!


*I KNOW* 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

(No false modesty there)


----------



## moblee

*Yer aff yer heid* :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Phil might be clever but I'm last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you were, Steve!

Nighty night!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I was, wasn't I :?: 

And now I am, aren't I :!: :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm first!   

(to post today)

(which makes me last)

(yes it is confusing and I've only had one cup of coffee)


----------



## Wilmannie

Does that make me second to post last so second last??  
No, I'm last.  
But more coffee is a good idea!


----------



## BR11SUE

Gosh ... just looked at this thread for the first time.

Keep taking the tablets everybody :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I hope you read it all, Br11sue - so you got the whole picture. 

As a newbie you did well - stayed last for hours! 

:lol:


----------



## aldra

My turn now


----------



## Wilmannie

But we have to keep you on your toes Aldra! So I'm last again now!


----------



## Christine600

And now it's my turn. 

Stepping on peoples toes to get here. :twisted:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ouch!


----------



## moblee

Ooooooooooooooooh :!: No one about I'll just slip in for a Quick one


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All,

 It's really quiet on here, where are you all?


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Evening All,
> 
> It's really quiet on here, where are you all?


A person :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening Moblee, Nice of you to drop in! Are you a person?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Can't sleep Tonight :twisted:


----------



## owl129

morning phil i cant sleep either  
always the same when getting ready for hols  trying to work my way through all the tut that the rest of the family have put on board making sure we have all the essentials, you know like beer and wine and the such :lol: 

paul


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Finally got to sleep at 3:30 am  ........... Finished the decorating at the school yesterday so back on holiday now....... Yipee :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

My turn to be last


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a good weekend. We're just back from Edinburgh where the Festival is in full flow and the town packed with visitors in high spirits!  
A great atmosphere & lots of fun.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning lasters :!: :!: :!: 

Just thought I'd drop by before work


----------



## aldra

And I thought I'd just drop by :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi there Sandra, nice of you to call in for an hour of being last


----------



## Christine600

And you Steve - managed to be last for a while too!

Hi Sandra.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Christine, you managed to be last for a while as well but now

I'm last!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But just for a little while Steve then I'm last again!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Wilmannie said:


> But just for a little while Steve then I'm last again!


Hmmmm, no, I think I am 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Perhaps you're right ? But there again..... No !

 Just this minute, I'm last!


----------



## moblee

" On a mountain in virginia stood a Lonesome pine " :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Steve and Annie - to see who's last look right here!


----------



## TheMadHatter

Sorry folks - it's now me!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Hatter! 
Good to have someone new join in! (You won't be the only mad one here!)
But you didn't last long as last!


----------



## moblee

Each time the wind blows, I hear your voice so I call your name 8)


----------



## aldra

It's blowing me to last pace :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It is? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think it's blown me into last place :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Next to the last I think :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone, I'm first up for last post!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

You've not got wind like the rest of them then :?: :lol:


----------



## Christine600




----------



## moblee

Coffee time Christine :?:

 :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I gave up coffee as part of giving up smoking


----------



## aldra

Just poped in to say good morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

A last try for the last post this morning! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon lasters, how are we all :?: 

No need to reply, I'll struggle on in last place for hours if needs be :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Finally had enough coffee to take this place for a while.


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

No bugger here :!: 

I'm off to the Malvern rally tomorrow so I won't be last for a few days


----------



## Wilmannie

Still time to be last tonight tho! 
But I am last just right now at this very moment!


----------



## Christine600

Have been busy today preparing for the trip. Looks like we may be off some time friday.

So still plenty of time to be last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you enjoy the rally Moblee and where are you going Christine?

pssssst. I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm LAST :!: Still here till Two-marrow, mmm Marrow layingleapfrog:


----------



## aldra

My turn, enjoy your trips all of you


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, enjoy your trips, I'll look after last place :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

I am concerned for the future of the human race :roll: 

tony


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's not many that race for last place :!: :!:


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters from a rainy dusseldorf  

Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All from sunny Scotland! (makes a change!)


----------



## Christine600

Another day. Another last place.

Annie we are going to Sweden. Perhaps for 3 weeks.

Tony we are concerned too. That is why we compete here.


----------



## aldra

Morning all, sounds good Christine

makes me last methinks


----------



## Christine600

Methinks you're not methinks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Have a great time Christine. Don't worry about last place, we'll keep it warm! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Been quiet on here today, just as well I came along to save you the strain of being last all night as well :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Definately :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. It's rainy here today, gloomy & grey. Hope the sun is shining on you all.


----------



## Christine600

Just me and my coffee chilaxxing - atleast I think we do.





Wilmannie said:


> Have a great time Christine. Don't worry about last place, we'll keep it warm! :lol:


 :lol: Last time I checked they had internet in Sweden too!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Time for me to do some work but I can be last first :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll watch your last place whilst you work Steve


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'll be last to help !!


----------



## Christine600

How kind of you all!


----------



## aldra

Still being helpful, you lot just relax, I'm on duty :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm getting very relaxed here - van packed and sorted - and tomorrow after a slow breakfast and a last minute errand we are off.

And it's raining. Hopefully we'll leave it behind.


----------



## aldra

Have a great time


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters still in dusseldorf 
Not a bad day here the wi fi keeps dropping out so will make this my Last entry for today 
You all have a good un now  
Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

MORNING ALL. Wall to wall sunshine here today, looks set for a good weekend.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Paul and Annie

Wall to wall rain here - but it does not matter as long as I am last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Odd bits of rain but mostly sun here, we're not off until next weekend so it's off to work in minute but for now I'm last
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Dull here but forecast rain tomorrow so we will see if the sun breaks through


----------



## Christine600

Errands done - now feet up and a cup of coffe. And the last place!


----------



## Wilmannie

At last! I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Managed to get a sloooooow mobile signal high up in the norwegian mountains just to be able to post last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Your slow signal worked so guess it's not your last post Christine.   Hope your weather picks up!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Back home so no Norwegian mountains for me - just a chance to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you're always in with a last chance Steve!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Where has everyone been leaving someone with the responsibility of being last for over a day :?: :?: :?: 

Never mind, I'm here to take over the burden now


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters here wwe are at Last in Holland and its poring down, has been all night , the awning is awash.
Have a good un
Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning. Paul, it's a lovely sunny morning here! Come to sunny Scotland next year! And Steve, I enjoyed 24 hours at last post! (but it's nice to see y'all back too!


----------



## owl129

Hi 
If this weather does not improve could be in Scotland sooner than you think :lol: but will just have to make do with last for a while 8O 

Paul


----------



## owl129

Hi 
If this weather does not improve could be in Scotland sooner than you think :lol: but will just have to make do with last for a while 8O 

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought I'd see if the thread lives up to it's title :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oddly I kept getting this thread doesn't exist when clicking the last post or last page.


----------



## owl129

Being last is a state of mind and knowing where to look :lol: last again
:wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

That was to fool you Kev so the person who posted last could go on being the best ever! The last post!


----------



## owl129

Last?😀😌🎆


----------



## aldra

Just popping in to be last


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Sandra, I'm just popping in as well


----------



## aldra

Hi Steve


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice t'see y'all !! :lol:


----------



## norrie

the very very very last person to post.....


----------



## Wilmannie

.........will be the best ever MHF member! That's me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Was you Annie

Now it's me


----------



## Wilmannie

NiCe of you to drop in.....but nighty night Sandra....& I'm last again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning lasters, quiet here today which gives me a chance to be

LAST


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning! I thought you were all going to sleep all day!


----------



## SomersetSteve

And good morning to you


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

hi Aldra, Good to have you back, missed you for a little time - Christine too.....but I still want to be last of course!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all


----------



## moblee

I'm Back :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last :!: :!: 

(Hi Phil  )


----------



## Christine600

I'm back and last! 


Chiming in from sunny Gothenburg. Have been offline for a while since I used more than a day to find the fuse who took our habitation power. :roll: But I found it eventually. It was a purple one! I think those must be extra cunning. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome back at last all you wandering people!


----------



## aldra

I'm wandering to bed now, goodnight all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Morning All.


Correct 8O :lol:

:hello2:


----------



## Christine600

Happy last place all!


It just happens to be mine just now.


----------



## aldra

I'll look after it for you Christine


----------



## moblee

for looking after last place for me


----------



## aldra

Anything for you phil


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, you can all stand easy now, I'll look after last place


----------



## Christine600

I have a large cup of coffee here so I think I can manage now for a while thank you all.


----------



## moblee

Can I be Last just for a little while


----------



## Wilmannie

Just a little while then! And then I'm last! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

We can all only be last for a little while :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But some of us last better than others Steve! :lol:


----------



## moblee

:twisted: Moblee's *Last :!: *


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: That's a very good last Phil! Deserved to last longer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll leave you all to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I don't think this will last.


----------



## Wilmannie

It lasted very well Christine!  

Good Morning !


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh dear, poor Sandra, having the burden of being last for so long - but now I'm here and I'm

LAST!!!


----------



## moblee

I'm LAST


----------



## Christine600

Tjenare! (Trying to learn some swedish :roll: )


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm last !! (that's English !! ). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Lickmydic, I think that's German   :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oooooooooooh!!


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

good afternoon !


----------



## Christine600

good posts :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Life :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good heavens!!!!!


----------



## moblee

GOODYEAR :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Luck !!


----------



## aldra

Well enough, Afternoon all :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

'Ullo, 'Ullo !!  
Last again! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's taken all day but I've finally got to be last


----------



## moblee

Morning everyone


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil


How is the next to last place?


----------



## moblee

I dunno do tell :!:


----------



## SomersetSteve

You should know now Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You should know now Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

hi Everyone !


----------



## aldra

Hi one and all


----------



## SomersetSteve

I wonder how long I can be last this time :?:


----------



## aldra

Till 6 18 pm


----------



## Christine600

Correct answer, Sandra! Well done!


----------



## aldra

Whoops, my clock must be fast.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well I will never mind if your clock is fast as long as I'm LAST !!


----------



## owl129

Hello all Im back 
feel better already being Last :lol: 

Paul


----------



## SomersetSteve

Well, it's my last time being last for a while as at last I'm on my travels


----------



## Christine600

Last post from Trosa aire in Sweden. Our last night at this aire. So a double last.


----------



## moblee

Good morning


Enjoy your travels steve


----------



## aldra

Enjoy yourselves Steve, Christine sounds like you are having a great time

that's me last for a bit


----------



## Christine600

Have fun Steve! We will keep a brand new spot for your first last post when you are back home.


----------



## moblee

Time for a musical interlude :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Another one for the Ladies


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening Alll, Been missing the last post today but see you managed to keep going!  But I'm last again!!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Wilmannie! :wink:


----------



## owl129

Evening lasters night watchman here so you can all sleep peacefully knowing I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Paul - I did sleep well. Now getting ready to see the sights in Stockholm. So I'll leave the next last places to you lot.


----------



## aldra

Thanks for the music Phil

I'll cover the last duty now, it's hard but someone has to do it :lol: :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just a quick last post from Clitheroe CCC site


----------



## owl129

Hello lasters
I'm early taking the night watch for last place tonight but rest assured wont fall asleep


----------



## Christine600

Feet up and laptop on - and a last post if the iffy internet will cooperate. 
:lol: :lol: 

Just giving you time enough for a bathroom break, Paul.


----------



## aldra

PHil, I love Clitheroe

Lived there for a year as a pre nursing student when I worked at the hospital, closed now but was a lovely place

not that far from us, how long are you staying??

Aldra


----------



## owl129

Back now night all


----------



## aldra

Off to bed

Just wanted to be last for a little while


----------



## moblee

Good Morning 

Back to work tomorrow pre-term clean up


----------



## aldra

Tough Phil but just think of all those delightful school kids


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Tough Phil but just think of all those delightful school kids


Bugger the kids sandra, its mostly them that make the mess :!:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Still at least I'm *LAST*


----------



## Christine600

You should be glad Phil that some of us aren't at your school.


One day in second grade I stepped on a crayon. And decided to push it around with my foot. It lasted trough the class room, out in the hallway and around several corners.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: bet you were a little horr.... darling Christine!  

I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

hi Annie  

Christine could not have been a horror. could she??? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> :lol: bet you were a little horr.... darling Christine!





aldra said:


> Christine could not have been a horror. could she??? :lol:


No no - a little horror was the last thing I was! Honest!


----------



## aldra

hmmmmmm :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Am I first to be last today or is this magic thread hiding some posts again?


----------



## aldra

You are the first but not the last


----------



## Wilmannie

'Cos I'm last at present!  Afternoon All.


----------



## moblee

Afternoon everyone


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## SomersetSteve

My last post was on our last night at Clitheroe, this last post is our last night at Braithwaite Fold


----------



## Christine600

Since it's our last night in Stockholm let's see if I cannot manage the last post here - if only for a few minutes.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Last one for tonight


----------



## aldra

My last one too


----------



## owl129

morning lasters another fine day to be languishing in Last  
have a good un 

PAUL


----------



## moblee

Good morning paul and others to follow.


----------



## Christine600

My last one this morning. Using a sloooooooow mifi connection.

Did I mention it's slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> My last one this morning. Using a sloooooooow mifi connection.
> 
> Did I mention it's slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow?


Take it slow Baby We've got all day 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone


----------



## owl129

night watch reporting for last place duty


----------



## Wilmannie

Move over Owl, I'm laser now!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Move over Owl, I'm laser now!


Well I'm Laser now :lol:


----------



## aldra

Feeling really down

No matter I will get there maybe

Sorry


----------



## owl129

night watch here now to look after that elusive last place for a while  so you can all get your beauty sleep and recharge your batteries so to speak :lol: 

paul


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Paul - I'm fully charged! 



Sandra :grouphuuug:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  


:grouphuuug: x x


----------



## Christine600

Made it across Sweden and ended up in Uddevalla. Just in time to be last here! :wink:


----------



## owl129

Hi all lasters night watch up early so some one might have to take the night shift :lol: unless I find a good film :!: it's strange being last this time of day  :B-fly: :B-fly:


----------



## moblee

"Star trekkin across the universe, only going forward ' cos we can't find reverse" 0X :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Folks, Back from some touring around N.E. Scotland, great weather & scenery. Bit short on wifi - but I'm home now ....and last again.  

Hugs Sandra, thinking about you xxx


----------



## owl129

last "its life but not as we know it jim" 0X nfire:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All


----------



## moblee

Morning


----------



## Christine600

Morning :wickedfart:


----------



## owl129

morning all brushteeth


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

late or early tea break Phil???  

my turn to be last


----------



## Wilmannie

"There's a hole in the teacup, dear Philip, dear Philip" !! :lol: :lol: 

(& I'm last !) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes you were, Wilmannie!


----------



## moblee

Back to work tomorrow 

:twisted:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nighty, night all last people! Sleep well!


----------



## aldra

morning everyone  

have a good day


----------



## Christine600

It's a fine morning to be last!


----------



## aldra

Well done Christine

I'll take over now


----------



## Wilmannie

It's been a beautiful day, a wonderful Indian summer, enjoy it while we can, it's maybe too good to last!  

Nighty, night All !


----------



## owl129

Last night patrol reporting in its very quiet here in last place  

:hathat31:


----------



## rosalan

Sorry, I could not leave without taking your seat! :wink: 

Alan


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul and Alan - thank you for keeping my seat warm! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Very cozy this seat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

A sort of 'last' 'Throne' maybe??


----------



## Christine600

So would that make me The Last Emperess of the Throne?


----------



## owl129

:sleeping: 8O waking up to find you have been over throne  is a surprise how ever night watch here now so abdicate all and sleep well :lol: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

you can sleep all day 'night-owl', we'll keep watch & keep the throne safe. (and be last)


----------



## aldra

My turn to watch :lol: :lol: 

last watch now on duty :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> A sort of 'last' 'Throne' maybe??


I'll take over the Throne now :!: especially as I've brought my own :lol:


----------



## owl129

Throneless again me thinks :lol: off with his head 8) 
They that lasts last last longest :?:


----------



## aldra

The white Queen returns

To last place :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Sad, Owl.......but your longest last didn't last long enough ! 

Good to see you all trying....but I'm last now !! :lol:


----------



## aldra

not


----------



## Wilmannie

is !


----------



## aldra

Is not

but then again could be :lol:


----------



## owl129

morning lasters
my that was a quite night 8O always the same when i have a day off
the rain has not arrived yet so will have to get in the garden and finish it off :wink: before i go to the pub  :walk: 


you all have a good un

paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, It's raining! Pity because.......

....Hey Ho, Hey Ho, It's off to Fife we go
To see the Avro Vulcan at the Leuchars AirShow ....

Might be the last Leuchars AirShow too. Maybe it'll be dry tomorrow! 
( I mean, the forecasters usually get it wrong, don't they!)
Have a good weekend & keep the last place throne warm!


----------



## Christine600

Let's hope the forecasters got it wrong this time Wilmannie! 

I don't really care if it rains or not as long as I am last. 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

raining here too, summer is over Autumn begins


----------



## owl129

Nearly pub time lasters the rain is just about here


----------



## Christine600

I'm raining in on the last place. Sorry.


----------



## moblee

Good evening 

Aah Weekend at last


----------



## aldra

One day you will retire and weekends won't count :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

14 Loooooooong years yet


----------



## aldra

Youngster


----------



## moblee

Good morning campers :lol: 

Hi-de-hi


----------



## owl129

Morning Phil and all lasters 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Hi-de-hi Phil


----------



## moblee

This is my post :!:

 I'm watching you :lol:


----------



## aldra

Gosh everyone is bright and breezy today


----------



## owl129

Evening all :hathat49:


----------



## Christine600

Finally at my brothers place - he is working from home while I enjoy some opcorn: in front of the telly.


----------



## owl129

Last


----------



## moblee

Nearly time for 

Goodnight Lasters


----------



## aldra

Goodnight sleep tight :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Goodnight sleep tight :lol:


Now it's morning bright


----------



## moblee

Hello Bright eyes 8) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

More like sleepy eyes right now. :wink: Perhaps I need more coffee?


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters , sun shining BBQ time


----------



## aldra

Sunshine here too


----------



## Christine600

Sun hiding behind the clouds - salmon frying time. \/


----------



## Wilmannie

hi All, just checking I'm still last!  

Enjoy the salmon Christine!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> hi All, just checking I'm still last!


I think you are , Ooops.


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> hi All, just checking I'm still last!


Did a double check - but I'm sorry you are not last any more. :sad10:


----------



## aldra

So who's last then


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> So who's last then


Who knows? :? :? :?


----------



## Wilmannie

Might be you-oo-oo ..... Then again, might not! 
:lol: 

Was the salmon good Christine? (was it Scottish?)

Today in the Trossachs, weather good, scenery superb!


----------



## aldra

Might still be me


----------



## owl129

its me


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Was the salmon good Christine? (was it Scottish?)


Yes it was delicious. And Norwegian. 8O


----------



## moblee

Christine est originaire de Norvège

Moblee est en dernier lieu


----------



## SomersetSteve

Actually I'm now *last* having got home and got a decent connection!


----------



## aldra

Great Steve

welcome to last post

I'll just move over now :evil:


----------



## owl129

Night watch laster here  
Sleep well :x-mas: :-$ :hathat31: :hathat31:


----------



## rosalan

Mornin'!  

Alan


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All, 
just a quick post from the Bonnie, Bonnie banks of Loch Lomond.
(To check that I'm still last!)


----------



## aldra

you are Annie

Opps maybe not


----------



## moblee

You take the high road & I'll take the low road .

Evening


----------



## aldra

Evening Phil


----------



## moblee

Evening Sandra


----------



## aldra

Thought of leaving you to last post

But changed my mind :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Thought of leaving you to last post
> 
> But changed my mind :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning one and all from a damp cold Lancashire


----------



## Christine600

Happy last post all!


(especially me me me)


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## Christine600

This was supposed to be the last day of babysitting - but now my brothers boss is suddenly coming for a visit so he must do some wining and dining.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe you could offer to wine & dine your brothers boss for him (at his 

expense of course!) and so leave your brother free to care for the 

children??

Then you wouldn't mind mot being last! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Good idea Annie
:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: I'm full of them Sandra !! :lol:


----------



## moblee

For looking after my post whilst I was at work :!:


----------



## aldra

Put your feet up Phil

I'll guard the last place  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Home at last! My brothers boss cancelled so no more babysitting. Have been catching up on 4 weeks of mail. And a ton of newspapers - seems we forgot to cancel those...



Wilmannie said:


> Maybe you could offer to wine & dine your brothers boss for him (at his
> 
> expense of course!) and so leave your brother free to care for the
> 
> children??
> 
> Then you wouldn't mind mot being last! :wink:


A great idea! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

still guarding the last place

it's becoming a habit 8O 8O


----------



## moblee

I'll take it from here Sandra


----------



## aldra

sweetheart   

You need your rest 

To work tomorrow :lol:


----------



## moblee

x x :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You have been busy guarding this spot.  

Let me take over for a minute giving you time for a toilet break.


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine, you're so thoughtful! I'll let you off now, you must be dying for a coffee! 
(that's an awful long toilet break, I do hope the door-lock hasn't stuck!) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yipee :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You sound relived, Phil! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I am......... When I'm there I just get on with it, but I'd rather be at home


----------



## Wilmannie

With a motorhome? You'd rather be at home? 

Back to school Phil !!! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Time for bed :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nighty, night then! Sleep well lasters !! 
I'll look after the last post until tomorrow!

(where's night-owl?)


----------



## moblee

Lasters.


----------



## Christine600

Coffee time.


----------



## aldra

morning all,

Up late today  and watching cookery programmes ,my Sat treat


----------



## moblee

Can you do a Lancashire hotpot ?


----------



## aldra

Most certainly 8) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Any good at
*yorkshire puddings :lol:

*


----------



## Christine600

Hotpot and Yorkshire pudding? Sounds good!


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, now you've all stuffed on that gorgeous grub (we just had venison 

sausages tonight) how about letting us have some of these wonderful 

recipes? Real Yorkshire pud!!! Genuine hotpot!!! 

The vital thing is... does anyone have Betty's recipe for the 

hotpot. .???

Night all !! 

(am I last again?)


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Well, now you've all stuffed on that gorgeous grub (we just had venison
> 
> sausages tonight) quote]
> 
> Were they Dear :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw Moblee, just common or garden venison!

( the drafted things are all over the common & garden given half a chance! (the sausages I mean))

Now, sleep well, no nightmares!


----------



## aldra

Ithought it was Haggis that ran free all over the garden

Lancashire Hotpot is not to be eaten with Yorkshire pudding 8O  8O 

I never make Y pudding, partly because my memory was to serve with a good gravy BEFORE the meal as a soup substitute to fill up

it was delicious but unfortunately I no longer need extra cals to fill up

and if I did, it would be wine :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Christine600

Finally last! But how long will it last?



aldra said:


> Lancashire Hotpot is not to be eaten with Yorkshire pudding 8O  8O


Do you have that in writing?   
As a stupid Norwegian I have a hard time thinking of food with which YP wouldn't taste well. :? 8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## moblee

We often fill our yp with sausage,gravy & onion or Chilli con carne yummy


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone

yep, golden crispy Yorkshire pudding sounds good for a Sunday Roast Beef


----------



## owl129

Evening lasters are you all asleep after all them YPs


----------



## Christine600

Evening, Paul - do you want me to take the night shift?


----------



## moblee

Or me :?:


----------



## aldra

I'll do it

Whilst I whip up some Y puds :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

No ill look after the night shift  thanks for all the volunteers  
Alls quiet 
Paul


----------



## Wilmannie

Weill, good morning everyone and it's nice to see night-owl back on duty!


----------



## Christine600

Who made coffee? It's delicious!


----------



## aldra

I'm preparing for the night shift

last again


----------



## Wilmannie

a bit early to be last on the night shift....it won't last long!


----------



## aldra

true

But I am a long laster


----------



## moblee

I only last about 4 minutes  :lol:


----------



## aldra

get your Cocoa Phil

Work in the morning for you


----------



## moblee

Thanks for reminding me


----------



## aldra

my pleasure Phil   

Got to be some advantage to getting older :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Experience :wink:


----------



## Christine600

I don't know why I woke up - but since I'm up I might as well be last.


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters


----------



## moblee

Good Morning paul & others


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. 

Very Sad! Had to put the heating on this morning !!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm usually the *last* to feel cold but this morning it took a couple of attempts before I steeled myself to get up :lol:


----------



## aldra

Winter draws on :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Night watch here sleep well


----------



## Wilmannie

you too Owl :lol:


----------



## moblee

Look at you Two still up at 2am I hope Annie's doing you a cooked breakfast paul 8O :lol: 

Good morning anyhow


----------



## owl129

good morning all
have to cook my own b'fast  :-({|= 
have a good un

paul


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good morning all, nearly time for work but still time to be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning
Couldn't get on to MHF ealier


----------



## Wilmannie

Night All.

Am I last?


----------



## owl129

night watch here again proping up last  

sleep tight all you lasters


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning all. 
The most amazing sunrise here just over an hour ago! Crimson skies, really beautiful. 
But what about that old saying about red skies in the morning.....?
Have a good day all.


----------



## owl129

Morning all the rain is lurking around just waiting for me to go out into the garden 8)


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!


Red skies in the morning - I would check that the sunroofs are closed. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

There's the odd patch of brightness in the sky but I think it will rain soon  

Still, every cloud etc. at least I'm last for a while


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Steve.


----------



## aldra

rain and more rain here

in for the day I think


----------



## Christine600

Better stay last.


----------



## aldra

Quite right Christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hung my duvets out earlier today when the sun chased the clouds away. A few hours later my mum said "it's raining". I just answered "OK" and continued reading. Then a minute later full panic and I ran out and fetched the duvets. Luckily they weren't soaked only a little moist! :roll: 

How I'll manage such things by myself when I move back in my own flat I do not know. :roll: 

But in the meantime I'll try to stay last.


----------



## Wilmannie

You'll manage fine Christine. You're building up lasting power ! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

It takes a lot of lasting power to stay last


----------



## moblee

I didn't know you had a Flat christine did you get it straight away or was it a slow puncture :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning Phil  

I'll do last for a while :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> I didn't know you had a Flat christine did you get it straight away or was it a slow puncture :?: :lol: :lol:


It was more like the Big Bang!


----------



## aldra

I think that's long enough to be last Christine :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You're right Sandra !! It must be my turn !!


----------



## moblee

I'm back It's the WEEKEND


----------



## owl129

hello week end lasers
night watch here early for a change
just testing LAST place for a while


----------



## aldra

go and hunt mice :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The first coffee and the last post. Not a bad combination.


----------



## aldra

Just about to have my coffee too


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All

Just checking that I'm last !!

Have a good weekend !


----------



## Christine600

You were, Wilmannie - I can confirm that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

IF -

IF you can keep your head when all about you 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good, nor talk too wise:

If you can dream - and not make dreams your master;
If you can think - and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools: 

If you can make one heap of all your winnings 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: 'Hold on!'

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And - which is more - you'll be a Man, my son!



bye :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Guess I'm never going to make it !!

Not designed to be a man !!

Will settle for being last !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I fixed your typo!

IF - 

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue, 
Or walk with Kings - nor lose the common touch, 
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you, 
If all men count with you, but none too much; 
If you can fill the unforgiving minute 
With sixty seconds' worth of distance run, 
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it, 
And - which is more - you'll be last, my Friend!


----------



## moblee

Yeah & your just the Typo my mummy warned me about 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last again!


My mum talked about some typos to avoid too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Bless your mummy, Phil, she did well to warn you ......
.....that we will fight for the last post ...... :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Everyone,

It's a bright, very breezy day here in Grampian. A great day for a vintage/veteran/steam/car/tractor/bike/engine & what have you rally at Roseisle. Will take the MH so tea & bikkies at hand.

Have a good day, don't all rush for the last place soon as I've gone!


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!

This is my plan for the day:


----------



## Wilmannie

guess you must be topped up, fully caffeinated and hyper by now 

Christine so I'll relieve you on last place so you can have a run around !


----------



## moblee

Probably needs a 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I need lots of things...

...but most of all I need to be last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And you were Christine, you were!


----------



## aldra

gosh

how desperate is this getting 8O 

I'll cover last whilst you lot calm and chill

You'll be a man my son indeed

you were born one in my opinion   

And I was born a woman great by me


----------



## moblee

I'll say any old Rubbish to be Last :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hope you are not rubbishing my post 8O 

dare you ??

My lovely Phil you are a definately man in my books


----------



## Christine600

Last


----------



## aldra

But not least  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Christine is certainly not least - and neither are you, but I'm last now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's right Steve! I think. At least you were last. Now I am! :lol:


----------



## moblee

At least I'm Last on a long term lease :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not that long a lease :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

ok, I'll take it :lol: :lol: 

last offer :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That's the least you can do, Aldra!

But I'm sure it's not the last we have heard about it! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*You've been gazumped*

If i've spelt it right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: Gazumped !! That was '70s wasn't it ??
Didn't think it has lasted this long !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Did she offer more money


----------



## moblee

Goodnight playmates


----------



## Christine600

Nighty night, lasters!


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Wilmannie - still last I see.

(whoops - perhaps not)


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Maybe ... just .....last .....for the moment Christine !! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, I see Wilmannie is last, ooops, was last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I thought it was Steve :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now it's me!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think you'll find it's me


----------



## moblee

Maybe its me


----------



## aldra

Or even me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, there we are then !! It could be almost anyone !!  

(but it's me again!)


----------



## aldra

no, it's this anyone :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd

surely I cant be me?


----------



## moblee

Tezmcd said:


> surely I cant be me?


I think it is :!:

Ooooops :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Could it be me :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

no (yawn) :lol: :lol: 

It's me

Again


----------



## SomersetSteve

Are you sure :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

yes  

I was waiting in the wings :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Lasters


----------



## Christine600

Good morning lasters

Who's last?


----------



## Wilmannie

Me.!! Good morning !!


----------



## tugboat

Let me have just a couple of minutes of being the best, so I know my life hasn't been wasted! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Times up Tugboat

You lasted well :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So did you, Aldra, but I'm here now & I'm last !! 
Again !! 
:lol: Once more !! Last. !! :lol:


----------



## tugboat

That Aldra, she doesn't half get around! 

That's not a question, it's a statement, so no-one needs to add to this thread now. :twisted:  8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

tugboat said:


> That Aldra, she doesn't half get around!


She certainly does :lol: :lol:

Good evening playmates.


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening Phil. Are you here for the last shift ?


----------



## moblee

I was :twisted:


----------



## aldra

the best last member ever :lol: :lol: Phil

OOPss

just ignore me


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning all, a lovely sunny day here in Grampian and the autumn colours are glorious.
Y' all have a good day now !!


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!

Lovely weather and a lovely last place - what more can you want Wilmannie?


----------



## aldra

same here Annie


----------



## moblee

Move over *Girlies*

There's a man loose about this hoose :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aha! A man not a moose !  

(but not last either!). :lol:


----------



## aldra

I just love

A man lose 
P

lose about the hoos,

Sadly not last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good night Fair maidens 8)


----------



## aldra

night nighty

Lovely man  

I'm last :lol: 
Maybe 8O


----------



## moblee

Perhaps


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: But then again, maybe not! :lol: 

Good morning !


----------



## Christine600

Morning

Did you know as soon as you are polite and answer I loose my last to post status?

So please be rude! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine ! :lol: We're not rude people ! 

But maybe that's an invite to Phil to post some of his fancy emoticons ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*Never*

 







:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Very good Phil ! 

And you were last there for a little while ! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes he was! And you were to Wilmannie! Well posted! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

you're welcome Christine ! We aim to please !  

Good Morning All ! Have a great day !


----------



## moblee

Nothing planned for Today, woke up for a Toilet break at 6:30 am Too much wine again :!: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi to you both!

Phil you could always post another post here. I won't get mad even if you steal my last spot.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Hi to you both!
> 
> Phil you could always post another post here. I won't get mad even if you steal my last spot.


 8O Why don't you sqeeze it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just time to be last before lunch


----------



## aldra

Enjoy your lunch and then be last


----------



## Wilmannie

A long lasting lunch ! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

nite nite first time on and I am last!
:lol:


----------



## moblee

Suzysetter said:


> nite nite first time on and I am last!
> :lol:


Well done Suzysetter



:lol:


----------



## aldra

night night Phil


----------



## Christine600

Nice to have you along on this mad ride, Suzy. But you must work harder to keep the last post! 

Sweet dreams, Lasters


----------



## aldra

Same to you Christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

A chance to last at last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Good for you Steve !! Keep trying ! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Trying hard to keep up
your all whizz kids slow down
:roll:


----------



## moblee

Is it me :?: Yes The star of the post has arrived 8)


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness

I'm flagging :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: what with Aldra flagging the race and Phil playing exploding 

jellyfish you have to just whizz along with us Suzy !! 
:lol: 
Have a good day All !!


----------



## Suzysetter

Having a good day.
I am last


----------



## moblee

Morning 

Mostly this today 

No kids today, Teachers on strike for more pay & pensions the poor things, I don't know how they manage on £30/40,000 a year :-#


----------



## aldra

much the same here Phil

cleaning day 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Too nice a day here to spend time cleaning. 
There are the most glorious colours on display all down Speyside. The trees are ablaze and we have bright sunshine and a breeze.
Bliss !  

( And I'm last !! )


----------



## aldra

I have a cleaner and she comes on Tuesdays

Sets a routine of bed changing etc

I have also pressure hosed the back garden whilst Albert cuts back the Ivy's :lol:


----------



## moblee

That's me Finished for the day nice & early *very rare*


----------



## aldra

Enjoy it Phil

one day you will be Old and retired :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Not sure if Phil's age group are going to be allowed to retire until they 

are really old, poor souls !! (that would be my age at least !!)


----------



## aldra

I'm really old :lol: :lol: 

And I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Atleast one of those is wrong, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

Ok

I'm a last oldie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not anymore!


----------



## aldra

Gosh, you are hard work tonight Christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

Girls stop fighting over my Pole ........ Position 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not so impressive now anymore is it? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Not so impressive now anymore is it? :lol: :lol:


 & I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

No! I'm last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Woz :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

no fighting now :lol: 

Go on, I'll be last to settle the argument :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I have to warn you - I always beat my brother when we were fighting as kids. And it had nothing to do with me beeing 4 years older. :roll:


----------



## aldra

shame on you Christine

I will be a peaceful last :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yeah No more fighting :!:


----------



## aldra

Well done Phil

You can be last :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Thank you


----------



## aldra

You are so welcome :lol:


----------



## moblee

Mmmm  

:sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Go to bed Phil

You have got work in the morning :lol: :lol: 

I'll man the night shift :lol:


----------



## moblee

Alright


----------



## aldra

is it morning yet?????


----------



## Christine600

I think I'll make some coffee. Do you want some?


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes please Christine !


----------



## Suzysetter

Anyone want some toast?


----------



## aldra

had bacon and eggs with mushrooms and tomato

I was up so early breakfast was dinner time to me :lol: 

hi Suzy


----------



## Christine600

I don't mind dinner for breakfast!  

I don't mind beeing last either!


----------



## aldra

Well tough you are not  :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think it's my turn now


----------



## aldra

Probabally not :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Probabally not :lol:


Eer


----------



## aldra

OK maybe :lol:


----------



## moblee

I am a man of few words


----------



## aldra

you are hard work :lol: 

But lovely with it

OK you can be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

You are a persistent lady :!: 

I can't get over you, so I'll have to go round. :lol:


----------



## aldra

That's sad
I would prefer :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

"I was only 24 hours from Bury, only one day away from your Heart"


----------



## aldra




----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Can we have the next episode tomorrow please? :lol: 

(beats Eastenders) :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

you just want to be last Annie


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## Christine600

Good morning, Lastenders!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning all


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## moblee

Good evening 

 :drinking:


----------



## moblee

8O Playing with myself tonight  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But you're last!


----------



## Suzysetter

wont anyone play with you!


----------



## moblee

Suzysetter said:


> wont anyone play with you!


My wife 8O


----------



## Christine600

Is she last?


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## moblee

8O One & half days now & not a word from Sandra, What a tease :lol:


----------



## moblee

Billy no mates  

At least I'm Last


----------



## Wilmannie

At least!


----------



## Christine600

This page number contains all the Roman numerals used only once in order from the biggest to the smallest value (MDCLXVI = 1666).


----------



## moblee

Prodigiosus


----------



## Christine600

Gravy


----------



## Wilmannie

:?: Train. :?:


----------



## Christine600

The last Morning Train


----------



## moblee

"Take the LAST train to clarksville & I'll meet you at the station"


----------



## Wilmannie

Last train to San Fernando.....

(just last would do)


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Last train to San Fernando.....
> 
> (just last would do)


 8O Are you making a Monkee out of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You don't need any help Phil ! To be last that is !


----------



## moblee

Look Annie and others  I am the best & so I should be Last, without any fussing or fighting :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not fuzzy - you can be last this time, Phil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## moblee

I woke up at 5:15 am 8O for a toilet break  & couldn't get back to sleep it's going to be a Loooong day :!:


----------



## Christine600

Morning, Phil!


----------



## Suzysetter

Good morning to you all


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello Everybody, missed the morning post today but just checking that I'm last post! (first class of course!)


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Hello Everybody, missed the morning post today but just checking that I'm last post! (first class of course!)


Here's a First class male 8)


----------



## aldra

OK, I'm back

No connection in the Langdales, not even for the phone

Fortunately no emergancies :lol:


----------



## moblee

Welcome back sandra, you Two ok :?:


----------



## aldra

we're fine

A week to his op

then he can't drive for 6 weeks if every thing is 0k

We're hoping he is


----------



## Suzysetter

I am last nite nite everyone


----------



## moblee

Nite nite


----------



## aldra

can't be as bad as that My lovely Phil

Can it? :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie - you're not last I see.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  & gotta go :!:


----------



## moblee

Ooooh It's quiet on here


----------



## owl129

Hi lasters. How are we all night watch here


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Owl, Good to see you back on the spot ! Thought we'd last you! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Hi glad
Glad to be on last watch again :lol: 
Have a good un

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Have had a few busy days - but now I'm last again! 

And about to be outlasted? :?


----------



## Wilmannie

Oooh Yesss...Outlasted Christine !! But come again!


----------



## owl129

Evening all home at last


----------



## moblee

8O Blimey, I don't like crowds  :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Evening all, here at last after a hectic few days


----------



## moblee

Hello Steve not heard from you for a while ..... Unless I've missed your posts.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I escaped to Cornwall for a few days break from a hectic time at work, back now though


----------



## moblee

Nice to hear from you


----------



## owl129

Is this a private conversation or can one get a lasting word in :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ignore private conversations :lol: 

Hi Steve and Phil

Move overPaul

you are not last

Although I expect a come back  :lol:


----------



## owl129

Oops got carried away trying to sort out a monumental cock up by vauxhall and my new car which I've been waiting for for five months. So neglected my last place duties  but back on the case now  
Morning all !,  : :wave:


----------



## moblee

Morning paul & others  

I'll take it from here.


----------



## owl129

Ok Phil must get some breakfast :lol: can not last long with outit :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ok  :lol:


----------



## owl129

Lastly before I start work 
You all have a good day


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All  Nice to see the absent friends back on their last post.  
Our wintry weather has moved on and sunshine has returned today just in time for the weekend. See you laster!


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul & Phil

Great Phil - you take it from here and I'll take a coffee.


----------



## Wilmannie

Long coffee break Christine. Maybe you were dehydrated! 

Almost wine time now :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Long coffee break Christine. Maybe you were dehydrated!


Have you seen the size of her Jugs 8O Ooops I meant mugs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just a quick post before the coffee machine have another mug ready. 

That is if the broadband will work this time.


----------



## Wilmannie

If you can't get the broadband and the coffee machine to work at the same time Christine, just open a bottle of wine. But it maybe won't last as long as the coffee ! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Ok lasters
Night watch here  so sleep well


----------



## owl129

Morning all well that was a quiet night  
Must go now and start getting ready for our village pumpkin party tonight 
Have a good un

Paul


----------



## moblee

Good Morning all


----------



## tugboat

Good morning, all (including Bigchief crossdresser!)

I shall be outside modifying and playing with my new toy today. Possibly check the health of the 2800 hamsters under the bonnet and do some fettling and farkling inside. Happy days.


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!

Our internet connection has been on-and-mostly-off for a few days. So I complained yesterday. And they started a 24h test on the modem. Which should finish today but since it's the weekend I don't think anything will be epaied until monday. So I am using my phone to post this. So much work just to be last!

But totally worth it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Good-oh, you'll be able to catch up on all the drivel I've been posting. Unless you have some drying paint to watch, of course!


----------



## moblee

Christine you have a phone 8O 
I thought you Norwegians still used those horns like the vikings :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> I thought you Norwegians still used those horns like the vikings :lol: :lol:


No need - there is an app for that now. If you want to leave to viking then just book a plane to the sun and then taste the local brew and go berserk. The only difference is that now you have to leave your creditcard in the bar. Not really sure about who is pillagering who. 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello everyone, how are you all you last placers :?: :?: :?: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Night, night All. 

You've all been trying hard to be last today, now it's my turn.
Wonder what time a pumpkin party ends? 
Then I guess Owl will take over! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Hi all night watch here albeit a bit late (pumpkins and all that)
You all have a good un lasters 

Paul


----------



## Christine600

Morning Paul - thank you for keeping us going trough the night.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning last people. You're up early for a Sunday. Paul & 

Christine, guess the coffee was calling.


----------



## moblee

Good morning Lasters


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters 
Not coffee but grandchildren


----------



## Christine600

The coffee is always calling - just now it was freshly brewed again. What can a girl do?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> The coffee is always calling - just now it was freshly brewed again. What can a girl do?


*Sip it*  Oh sip it


----------



## SomersetSteve

In the morning you have to slurp it to get full wake up effect :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters
Off to pick up my new car today been waiting for six months  
You all have a good un
Paul


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations Paul!


Does that mean you will be driving to fast to be last?


----------



## moblee

Good Evening campers Hi de Hi :lol:

8)


----------



## moblee

:lol:

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Phil, I like your funny posts almost enough to let you be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

Thank you & Goodnight x


----------



## owl129

Hi lasters
Night watch here  
Sleep well
Keep the funnies coming Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Can't sleep well Owl. Think you've infected me with night watch!

But at least I'm last!


----------



## owl129

Welcome to night watch 
Wilmannie  
Sleep what's that?


----------



## moblee

Morning watch here


----------



## Christine600

Morning P&P

My turn to be last I think. With my first coffee for the day.


----------



## owl129

evening lasters


----------



## moblee

Evening 

Football & Lager Tonight


----------



## owl129

Thought it was quite on here :wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: :smileycouncil:


----------



## moblee

8O Meat pie sausage roll c'mon England gissa goal


----------



## owl129

Let's hope they Last the pace


----------



## Wilmannie

Some things last! 53rd wedding anniversary today!

Thanks for the banners Owl ! :lol:


----------



## owl129

Congratulations you deserve to be last for a while tomorrow :lol: 
Night watch here 
A bit early I know


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!


Congrats, Wilmannie!


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters 
Have a good un


----------



## owl129

Evening all :forthosewhothinkyoung:


----------



## moblee

Evening

Happy belated 53rd Anniversary Wilmannie ccasion5:


----------



## aldra

fantastic Annie

happy 53rd nniversary


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All & thanks for your congratulations. 

We're a bit bemused by the 53 years.......it doesn't feel like 53 years and after all we're not any older.............are we ? 
Game for another 53 ! :lol: 

And I'm last!!!


----------



## owl129

Happy to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oooo o o. Yesss


----------



## moblee

53 Years, & they said it wouldn't *Last* 8)


----------



## SomersetSteve

Just time to be last this evening


----------



## owl129

Hi all
night watch here at last  
sleep tight all :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Wilmannie

you were late being last last night, Owl now I'm early being last 

today !! :lol: 

You've infected me with insomnia !! But I'm off back to bed again.


----------



## Christine600

Hope you slept well in the last place Wilmannie.

Now I'm here putting the kettle on!


----------



## owl129

well taken wilmannie  hope you slept well in the end
glad there is company in the late hours


----------



## Christine600

Morning, Paul.

You're not last again I see.


----------



## Wilmannie

But Christine, we're all very trying :lol: trying to be last I mean :lol: 

 Good morning, I've just got up !!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> But Christine, we're all very trying :lol: trying to be last I mean :lol:
> 
> Good morning, I've just got up !!


Celebrating Nudge, nudge :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes Wilmannie we are all trying!

But every time I post I can see that I am last! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

evening lasters night watch on early  got my new car today and have been sitting in it in the garage(sad I know) dont know if ill sleep to night
so you all have a good night and ill look after last place for a while
:sleeping: :sleeping: :iroc:


----------



## moblee

Good morning 

Friday  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters. Frost on the trees this morning.



owl129 said:


> got my new car today and have been sitting in it in the garage


I would have too if I've had a garage.  But the last time I bought a new car I slept in it the first night.


----------



## owl129

Evening all let the fun begin


----------



## moblee

Here comes a :angel13: 8)


----------



## Christine600

I'm in the mood for a dance!


----------



## moblee

You're a Dancing queen


----------



## owl129

Night watch in place sleep well lasters :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Just popped in to be last

Forgot to take a drink to bed and woke up thirsty 8O


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon all, time to be last for a while I think


----------



## aldra

Enough :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn now


----------



## Wilmannie

No, no, Suzy, I'm last again! I've been quiet all day just waiting my chance! (nice to see you back tho)


----------



## Suzysetter

Oh yes it is :lol:


----------



## owl129

Night watch here lasters


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All  Happy Sunday!  It's a grey rainy morning in Grampian. But I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too!


----------



## moblee

Good Afternoon


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, as from now it's me that's last :blob2: 

:wav:


----------



## Suzysetter

Wet in Bournemouth this evening , so glad I am last :wink:


----------



## moblee

I'm glad your Last too


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!

Where's the night shift? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

All well here - I'm last!


----------



## SomersetSteve

I think some of you are a bit confused, I'm last, no one else :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yeah, yeah Steve. 

We're all agreed!


----------



## Christine600

I'm last - and it won't be the last time I am!


----------



## Suzysetter

Who is last why its me! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think you'll find Moblee's Last


----------



## Suzysetter

Don"t think so


----------



## moblee

:evil: Suzy kindly leave this post *immediately* & go and







some dishes :!:

8O

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Phil! That wasn't nice! Come back Suzy, he doesn't deserve to be last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Aw Phil! That wasn't nice! Come back Suzy, he doesn't deserve to be last! :lol:


I was only playing


----------



## Christine600

Phil please make me some pizza. And get me a glass of wine. So that I can stay last!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Phil please make me some pizza. And get me a glass of wine. So that I can stay last!


I have both, How far's Norway from where I am ?

:lol:


----------



## aldra

a Bl***y long way

bury is nearer  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Thank you for the rose....believe I am last!

Dishes all done


----------



## Wilmannie

Phew Suzy, lot of dishes, you only just finished before midnight!
In time to be last all night ! You deserve a rose!  

Phil, If you can manage red roses I'm sure you could have conjured up some pizza & wine for Christine ! :lol: 

Morning all ! Have a good day.


----------



## Suzysetter

Its me again
goodo I am last


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> I have both, How far's Norway from where I am ?


Just a quick row across the bay - the weather is nice.


----------



## Suzysetter

Its me again.................

sorry Christine


----------



## Christine600

It's OK Suzy - I'll just sit here for a while waiting for some pizza and wine.


----------



## Suzysetter

Hope you dont have to wait too long Christine :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

My turn now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I can't deliver now I'm afraid, the wife won't let me come to Norway


----------



## SomersetSteve

I don't think mine would let go to Norway either :!: :lol: :lol: 

Such a shame you can't hand deliver that to Christine :!:


----------



## Christine600

I'll have to settle for some virtual pizza and wine then.


----------



## moblee

Is that virtually the same :?: :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I don't like pizzas

I love roses

And I'm last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Depends if Christine was virtually hungry or not Phil !!

I wouldn't appreciate virtual wine I think !! :lol: 

(last again  )


----------



## aldra

no sorry :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

its me I am last, and I got a rose after doing the washing up

:lol:


----------



## aldra

naw, wouldn't count that Rose
After HE had done the washing up maybe   

Phil where is my Rose???


----------



## SomersetSteve

We've just got used to Phil and Christine now it's you...

Gives me a chance to be last :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

you are last Steve

OPPS sorry :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Morning MHers. I'm first today. :blob7:


----------



## moblee

Morning tugboat


----------



## tugboat

And a big Hellooooooo back at ya, Phil, hope you have a great day.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. Looks like a rosy day!


----------



## Christine600

Not so well done, Tugboat! The idea is to be last - not first.  


But look who's last!


----------



## Suzysetter

I am last, bet its not for long.


----------



## tugboat

Christine600 said:


> Not so well done, Tugboat! The idea is to be last - not first.
> 
> But look who's last!


I got confused Christine, I was thinking I was on the Early Birds thread! Doh!


----------



## aldra

Well you were last tuggy :lol: 

Not now though


----------



## tugboat

Oh yes I am! (pantomime season soon)


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: 

I'm behind you :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I a m l a s t


Had a casserole of lamb for dinner and I had one extra serving. Now it's a real chore to move my fingers to type this.

But I'm last so all is well!


----------



## moblee

It's only ME


----------



## Suzysetter

and me


----------



## moblee

You and me
me and you
lots and lots
of things to do
lots and lots
for you to see
me and you
you and me.


----------



## aldra

Never mind

I'm last  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I don't mind beeing last either.

You and me Aldra - we are last!
Except that you won't be anymore when I click Submit.
Sorry!
But I am last! Again!      :? 8)


----------



## aldra

Youdefinately WERE Christine :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Problem is, someone else always comes along just when you're 

getting comfy in last place!  (given a chance)


----------



## aldra

they do


----------



## moblee

Oh yes :!:


----------



## aldra

where's my rose Phil??? :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> where's my rose Phil??? :lol:


Look in the Mirror sweetheart 8)


----------



## aldra

you are forgiven  

you sweetheart you


----------



## moblee

*Goodnight*


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: where has our night watch disappeared too now? :roll: 

:?: Owl! I've had to get up in the night to look after last place for you!


----------



## Suzysetter

Its me again and I am going to be last 8)


----------



## moblee

Good morning me


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


So - who is last?


----------



## aldra

Me  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me, methinks! But who kidnapped Owl? :lol: 

Morning All.


----------



## aldra

is he away???


----------



## Wilmannie

He's missing his nightshirt these past few nights.

 Good to see you back with us tho Sandra. 
To celebrate, you can be last!

Oops!


----------



## Christine600

She can, Wilmannie!

I'll leave a nice blank spot after this post then she can occupy it whenever she like!


----------



## moblee

Ooh That was Long & hard 8O , My day I mean :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil I'm so concerned you are so tired

So Am I but in the morning I will stay in bed  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Sleep well Phil & Aldra, I hope you both have fan easier day tomorrow.

Meanwhile, I'll look after the last place for you!


----------



## aldra

it's OK Annie

Im not that tired :lol: 8)


----------



## moblee

I'm alright, last day tomorrow then half-term


----------



## aldra

every cloud :lol: :lol: 

Are you going away Phil??


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you all had an easier day today.  

It's been grey & rainy & cold here all day, not a good outlook for the weekend and a damp start to english mid-term breaks. Schools here have been on holiday for the last two weeks and go back on Monday.

And the clocks change this weekend !! Winter !!

Never mind, I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Most of my clocks change automagically - the ones who does not is in the MH.

So I might be out of sync for a few days. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I quite like winter

Log fires, the gardens put to bed, and some cold crisp days


----------



## moblee

It'll soon be


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, 

Nice one Phil, got you last spot overnight! But Brrrr.........

Looks Like this will be our first winter at home for many years as I need some eye surgery. But it's going to be cccccold!!

At least I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Morning all

The first last post of the day has been made. Please post new last posts one at a time.


Aldra I like those parts of the winter too. And skiing and a more interesting Tv menu. But I'm not so happy about driving in the winter. And that the water in the bathroom will freeze if we reach -10. :?


----------



## moblee

Good morning Ladies


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## moblee

You've been last a long time sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All, 

Hope you all had a good day, a restful day maybe for the exhausted workers (Moblee?) it's been a lovely day here, sunny and mild.

And I'm last ......again !!


----------



## aldra

same here, didn't do much as Albert felt really tired

Thinkthe op was catching up on him

both tired now

And last


----------



## moblee

Have a early night and cuddle up together


----------



## SomersetSteve

Yes, all the best to Albert and Sandra.

I'm still last though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

You were last Steve

sorry I am now


----------



## SomersetSteve

But surely I am :?: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning all from rainy Bournemouth  

Nice having an extra hour in bed.

Dog is sitting with her legs crossed!


----------



## aldra

Cold wet morning here

Log fire burning brightly though


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All,  

A bright sunny day in Grampian with just a light breeze. Maybe we're going to miss all these awful storms, I hope so. Take care All.

(just popped in to be last!) :lol:


----------



## moblee

Afternoon all  

A bit breezy here but nothing special yet :? 

Suppose to be Midnight onwards.......... Hope not.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, in that case, maybe we'll just sleep through the worst.......unless 

Owl comes back on nightshift again tonight.

Kep cosy everyone!


----------



## aldra

Owl has tucked his head under his wing :lol: 

fine weather friend

that's me in trouble :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's the robin redbreast Aldra! But he looked quit happy in our 

garden this afternoon. :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are still not last Annie :lol: :evil:


----------



## moblee

We've drawn Bury away in the fa cup 8O 

I'm getting "The shakers" already :lol:


----------



## aldra

does that mean you are coming to Bury???

I'm getting excited

prob not, I'm hopeless at football


----------



## moblee

Probably not, too far North for me :!:


----------



## aldra

hey, North is Beautiful

And we live minutes from the football pitch

A big house with plenty of room


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> hey, North is Beautiful


Hey keep your cloth cap on, no need to whippet up into a arguement. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

you got me all hopefull  :lol: :lol: 

searching for a cloth cap and squeezing shadow into a whippet coat :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Wouldn't suit either of you I should think!  

And I'm last again Aldra !! :twisted: 
For now! :lol:


----------



## aldra

damm it you are  

Nope, sorry were


----------



## Wilmannie

Sure I am! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Or is it me :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Now Phil, you know a man never gets to have the last word! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> :lol: Now Phil, you know a man never gets to have the last word! :lol:


I know :wink:


----------



## aldra

Now that's sexist Annie 

Correct but sexist :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Tis a well known fact though, as old as time!  

And who would want a man to behave like a woman?

Mind you, we do have quite a few in this part of the world who wear 

skirts.................but that could be a racist thing ?? :twisted: 

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Ohhhh, kilts are so sexy


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmmm. Very dressy too. A bit chilly in the winter maybe!!


----------



## Christine600

I tried to get my brother to wear a kilt since we have a wee bit of Scottish blood somewhere but no way! 

Anyway - I'm last. :wink:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'd wear a kilt...

Or would I?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Morning  

Getting breezy now 8O 

"The house began to pitch and suddenly the hinges started to unhitch
Just then the witch to satisfy a itch ......"


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, 

It's a beautiful, mild & sunny morning here and the leaves are glorious.

Not so good elsewhere though. Hope you're all faring well.

Not kilt weather on the south coast at all, and you'd best tighten the 

screws on your fence panels Phil!


----------



## aldra

Wet but so far not windy here, I think that's forecast for later today up North :lol:


----------



## moblee

Fence is fine  

I think it's all over here, nothing special, whoever put the fear of god into the Nation should be writng their notice out.


----------



## aldra

We've confused the storm by putting the clocks back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi boys!


Here I am - last again - just like when I line up in the shops.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Christine, 
This is just like the line-up in the shops, always someone tagging on to the end of the line. But they don't want to be last, they'd swap places with you & give you last place! :lol: 
I won't !! :lol:


----------



## moblee

What this queue for


----------



## Wilmannie

Phil, you've forgotten what you went out for!!

I think you went out to buy your wife a nice box of chocs and some

perfume - so best get on with it!! 

No point in standing there last in line :lol: :lol: 

(when I'm last here) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning all, a bright sunny day here

Storm passed us by


----------



## moblee

Lovely day here too.




I've got to get all the bins in today once their emptied 8O What a exciting job 8O


----------



## aldra

at least it has variety Phil

It doesn't sound boring


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good afternoon one and all, let me save you all from the great responsibility of being last by taking over that duty myself.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness

I'll relax now :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes a lovely day - and I managed to drive a load of rubbish to the tip.  

And get last here! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Yes a lovely day - and I managed to drive a load of rubbish to the tip.
> 
> And get last here! :lol:


And get last here!

Rubbish :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Its me its me I am last :lol: 
Move house tomorrow yippee one more sleep!


----------



## moblee

Good morning  


Good luck with your move Suzy

Are you moving closer to me ? Or further away ?

I can promise to turn the Music down at night :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Further away I am afraid to say, won't be able to hear you singing in the shower any more :lol: 

Turn the music up loud and I might hear that in Broadstone

 Surrounded by boxes roll on tomorrow night.
At least I am last bet its not for long


----------



## moblee

*MOVE* Over suzy


----------



## Suzysetter

and they all rolled over and one fell out……... :lol: 

I am last


----------



## moblee

Just you & me on here Today 8O 

The others will talk


----------



## Christine600

Roll over Bethooven - I'm last! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Roll over Bethooven - I'm last! 8) 8) 8)


 :-({|= 8O Chrissy baby :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Evening all


----------



## moblee

Morning all


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil and those yet to wake up :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I havent woke up yet.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I am almost awake enough to go to work but first there is just time to be last    

Strange but cannot use apostrophes in posts this morning :!:


----------



## aldra

Well I offered but must not have pressed the right button

That's twice today


----------



## SomersetSteve

Good evening Sandra, nice to (almost) catch you on here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Stay away from the apostrophes or you can,t post. If commas are OK then this post will make it and I,m last!


----------



## moblee

:lol:

:lol:


----------



## moblee

[marq=down:36af7bc663]I'm still last  [/marq:36af7bc663]

[marq=right:36af7bc663]Oh yes I am  [/marq:36af7bc663]


----------



## aldra

I'm drunk, a bottle of a nice white wine

A trip to Christies does that

Absolutely no problem, just reminds you of how vulnerable we really are


----------



## moblee

Have a early night, and tell Albert you love him.


----------



## moblee

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Phil[marq=left:42454eec1e]  [/marq:42454eec1e]


----------



## moblee

Hi christine


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all - did all you early risers go back to bed :?: :?: 

Nearly time for Bridgwater Carnival :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Christine600

SomersetSteve said:


> Afternoon all - did all you early risers go back to bed :?: :?:


No - I had a MH to drive around in.


----------



## aldra

good evening everyone

Had a thunder storm earlier, hail and sleet, winter draws near


----------



## SomersetSteve

Was a great carnival as always    

just time to be last before turning in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Home at last!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

And it's Goodmorning from me too 8)


----------



## Christine600

This is a fine time to be last.


----------



## moblee

I'm last, at least I think I am :?

New term tomorrow Yipeeeee :lol:


----------



## aldra

Nearly Christmas Phil


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Nearly Christmas Phil


We break up on the 20th december 7 weeks ish or (47days)  :lol:


----------



## aldra

not so long a wait

And you will be busy in the lead up


----------



## moblee

I love christmas Sandra having loads of children (As you know) makes it expensive but FUN


----------



## aldra

it makes it truely Family Phil

And it just gets bigger as Grandchildren and in laws arrive

The secret is to welcome the in laws as part of the family

I've been lucky the DIL are really like daughters, the son in laws are all great

We have great family does and they are all friends with each other


----------



## SomersetSteve

In this house we don't mention Christmas until December, got birthdays to come yet so the* last* thing we want is reminding that the* last* holiday of the year is nigh


----------



## aldra

We have 5 more birthdays to go before Christmas, but I have to start early to prepare, or at least to remember to prepare :lol: 

Now what was I preparing for????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You did not prepare for beeing last. But I did!


----------



## aldra

that must have been what I was preparing for 

Well that's done :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Where has everyone been :?: Stunned by the news of the sale of MHF :?: Poor Sandra has been left with the responsibility of being last for over 24 hours :!: :!: :!: :!: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

do you think it will be OK Steve??

I would hate it to change


----------



## Christine600

Steve I have been driving. But now I am last at last!

I'm not worried about the sale. It's mostly the members who make a forum like this. And it would be really stupid to buy the site and change everything. All of value then would be lost. Including the investors money.


----------



## moblee

I'll just sail into last place


----------



## aldra

OK :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Blimey 24 hours & 10 mins 8O 

Have a rest Sandra, I'll have a go on Top


----------



## SomersetSteve

I can take over now in case you've an early start tomorrow Phil


----------



## aldra

Spoilsports

I was just dreaming


----------



## Christine600

Dreaming about your last trip to Italy?


This <------- is the last place in case anyone wondered -------------<


----------



## aldra

my last place looks the same


----------



## moblee

At Last I'm last


----------



## aldra

well done Phil

You deserve to be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

Why thank you little lady 

Cambridge at Gigg lane tomorrow


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi all, can I be last for while now please :?: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think it's been a little while now, Steve. So my turn!


----------



## Griffter

You Reckon..........


----------



## Griffter

You Reckon..........


----------



## Christine600

I do.


----------



## SomersetSteve

Fair enough Christine but it's my turn again now :drinking:


----------



## aldra

my turn now


----------



## moblee

My turn now


----------



## moblee

My turn now


----------



## moblee

My turn now


----------



## moblee

*My turn now* :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

it's your turn now I think :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My turn now 8)


----------



## ronnie18

Hello !!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:  8)
LOL (laugh out loud....or is it lots of love..."David Cameron to Rebekah Brooks" !!!


----------



## moblee

Phew :!: 

I wish I knew this Fridays 81 million euro numbers :!:


----------



## Christine600

LOL - Last Over Last


----------



## aldra

I may or may not be last

For now I am though :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

[marq=right:bbe547ed96]last  [/marq:bbe547ed96]


----------



## aldra

smart ar**  :lol: :lol: 

thought you'd forgotten to post :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

[marq=left:8cdb9504bf]







[/marq:8cdb9504bf]

Is this what you were looking for, Aldra?


----------



## aldra

I still last though


----------



## Christine600

Well - you were :lol: :lol: 


I've eaten half a lamb for dinner. So I am heavy and not easily moved away from the last place.


----------



## moblee

[marq=up:862bd17f42] 17,000 GET IN THERE :!:  [/marq:862bd17f42]


----------



## Suzysetter

Hurrah B T been got broadband but no Phone at new house,
but I am last…………..yippee :lol:


----------



## aldra

now I feel bad to take last place Suzysetter  

never mind, I'll get over it :lol:


----------



## moblee

How's it going suzy :?:


----------



## aldra

it's going for last here :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Congrats Suzy on the new house.

And congrats to me for beeing last!


----------



## aldra

Missed the new house, congratulations

You can be last

Well after me


----------



## Suzysetter

Thank you………
I am last
AND have a new puppy as well as new house.
Packing cases and little puddles everywhere! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Tell me more about the little puddle maker


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Tell me more about the little puddle maker


Partner :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil you are a hopeless case :lol: 

but to me you are brilliant


----------



## tugboat

I have a good excuse for being up as I just got back from a trip. The next person who posts is obviously a *bedwetter*.

All forumites will thus be party to that person's shame and embarrasment! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think it's suzys pup and I doubt he's embarrassed
Did you have a good trip Tuggy ??


----------



## Suzysetter

Oh bed wetter….well I am old but not quite at that stage  

The packing boxes seem to increase in number, but do have little teeth marks on all corners. The puddles are less….dry all last night 9pm -6.30am
progress!

The "piddler`" is Ellie 10 weeks old tomorrow, another irish setter. After 10 days Indy (age 6) is at last playing with her. A joy to watch, you can never be miserable with a puppy about. 

Hurry up and get yours Tugger.

Oh and I am last! :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Heehee, well my cunning plan got me 8+ hours as the best MHF member, is that a record for this thread? I don't think I'm going to trawl back through it all somehow to find out.

And SANDRA was the next poster, so it's on record for all to see. Maybe you were a late riser today Sandra like me, though I didn't get to bed till 0400. Oh I did enjoy that long soak in the bath, though I was not accompanied by Misses Gordons and Shweppes on this occasion.

And yes thanks, I had a great trip but I found all the traffic enroute a bit mind-blowing. I'm not used to that down here in Devon. The cruise control was a real boon. My route between North and South was determined by time constraints and destinations, but when I travel in future I'll be able to pick my times and routes for a hopefully more relaxing journey.

In future, hopefully I'll have an adoring pooch to keep me company instead of a packet of crisps!

I learned an awful lot but see room for improvement so watch out for lots more inane questions and ridicule from the MHF plonkers (you know who you are!) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Long enough Tuggy 

Youre getting to complacent :lol: :lol: 

Any photos of Ellie Suzy???


----------



## Christine600

Bedwetters and puddles?

I'm just glad I'm last.


----------



## moblee

Any photo's of Suzy Ellie ???


----------



## aldra

that's brilliant Phil

So I'm leaving you to be last

Or I intended to honest  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

I'm last I'm last :lol: :lol: 

Will try and do a photo….but am a bit thick with tec. stuff.


----------



## moblee

Suzysetter said:


> ….but am a bit thick


You said it 

     

:lol: 
:lol: 
:lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll bet you are glad you havent got half a dozen pups Suzy  

So that's me first and last today :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Gosh go to bed Aldra its the middle of the night!

I will keep last place safe…………..


----------



## Christine600

Looks nice and safe here, Suzysetter. I think I'll sit here for a while.


----------



## tugboat

Boo! :downtown:


----------



## Christine600

It's cold so why don't we make a fire.


----------



## moblee

Feliz navidad :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

:kermit: :kermit: :kermit: 
I'm last


----------



## aldra

Nearly


----------



## Christine600

I'm here


----------



## aldra

Come on

Totally relaxed
no work
eat your heart
Out

Maybe not
.  

What with I do without
You lot
Aldraj


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Those lights look dodgy phill

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I can see the future Aldra:


----------



## moblee

Ooooo You've been on top all night christine  

My turn


----------



## SomersetSteve

My turn now :!: :!:


----------



## aldra

Hi steve   

Now you can be last again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Phil, Steve & Aldra - here I go again!


----------



## aldra

Enough Christine

You are getting greedy for the last position

it's mine  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

I"ll do the night shift tonight


----------



## aldra

Not late enough for the night shift Suzy

Sort out that puppy


----------



## Suzysetter

It feels like the middle of the night, family been over for the day….5year old girl, 18 month boy and puppy cockerpoo 5months!

My two dogs been flat out since they left…………….

So lovely and peaceful now

Nite nite

I am last :flasingsmile:


----------



## aldra

Not if your going to bed

Some people just have no staying power :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600




----------



## Suzysetter

I am first today so I am last :roll:


----------



## moblee

Suzysetter said:


> I am first today so I am last :roll:


Yes you are :!: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You both were!

But now I am! 8O


----------



## Suzysetter

Wrong. its me! :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Haven't you wimmin got anything better to do than just post 'It's me'?


It's me now, by the way! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You tugging at the last place does not help - I got it now! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Tugging :jerk: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Us Women Always Winning
! :lol: 

Guess that's me now last. :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Guess that is Suzy, but you can't beat a Man
Unless you've got a stick 8O 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll just stick to posting last, Phil.  



....unless you are into some kinky stuff...


----------



## aldra

Kinky stuff 8O 8O 

I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw!!  

It's got to be my turn! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Annie

You were last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Annie - it was your turn - then Aldra's - now it's mine!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good to be back. 

Had the first of the eye surgery at end of October 

and will get results tomorrow It's going to be a long winter.

Glad I went to Specsavers.....but Barcelona would have been more fun!

:lol: but I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Gosh no one on here for hours!
Are you all ok?
 :roll:


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hi Suzy, I'm fine - and I'm last


----------



## Suzysetter

Are you sure Steve?
Thought I was last :lol:


----------



## aldra

He's not sure Suzy 

It's me that's last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm tired

but last!


----------



## aldra

I'm last

But tired :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Im just last!


----------



## owl129

Evening all 
back at last hope you have all been looking after my place while I've been away


----------



## aldra

Who the H ***

Are you :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Never heard of him (or her), reckon they're on the wrong forum. :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Back in time for the night watch Owl !


----------



## aldra

my thought exactly Tuggy  

We don't often share thoughts do we??

Some where in the distance past Paul or mouse springs to mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

You lot are early tonight

or are you all sat in bed watching last Tango in Halifax?

I'm last


----------



## aldra

Off to bed now
That there owl 8O can take over the nightwatch :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

No no no

Its me for the night watch tonight! :?


----------



## owl129

Thank you thank you night watch here you all sleep securely in your beds tonight it's good to be last again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very nice of you, Paul! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Gosh he's back  

Beware night mices :lol:


----------



## owl129

Now now you lot off to bed with you :animaldog: let night watch gets some peace


----------



## Christine600

OK Paul!


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters I trust you all had a good night


----------



## owl129

Evening lasters where have you all gone?
Night watch here


----------



## owl129

Morning lasters ok joke over where have all my favorite people gone 8O 
:sleeping: :x-mas:


----------



## Suzysetter

Gosh everyone has gone

but gone where

christmas shopping!


----------



## tugboat

Oh Suzy, you spoiled it, I'm sure we had him worried there. :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Not good to worry

especially on the night watch

Good thing I am last :lol:


----------



## owl129

Nice to see you to see you nice, you did have me worried there I thought my system had gone kuput :hathat49: any too early for night watch. So enjoy while you can :lol:


----------



## moblee

This post is suffering with the droop :lol:

[marq=up:bedea0be1e]Good evening everyone [/marq:bedea0be1e]


----------



## aldra

are you drooping Phil????? :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Posts don't droop. 
(If they do, fences might fall down!)

Droop is an ailment peculiar to Brewers, didn't you know!
(and that's all I know about that!)

But I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well you were :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's right, we're agreed. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Certainly agreeable 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Good! Most agreeable! 
I'm last! 
That's that sorted then!  

Nighty night!


----------



## owl129

Evening all last today :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi there


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning to you all


----------



## moblee

Good Afternoon

I've been Christmas shopping 8O


----------



## aldra

Bought anything nice???


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Bought anything nice???


Yep, Nothing for me though


----------



## Christine600

Anything for me? A ticket for the last post perhaps?


----------



## Suzysetter

I'm last, hurray 

Just finished writing Christmas cards so glad

they are done and out the way.

Hope I can find them when its time to post!

Now the dreaded present list to sort.

Rest easy one and all I will keep look out


----------



## moblee

* 31 days * 8O Till Christmas eve x.


----------



## Christine600

I'll be last with the presents too!


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil!

How come you're not last?


----------



## aldra

Because I am Christine :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh...


----------



## moblee

I just called to say I love you...........


----------



## aldra

Ok, just who have you called to say you love

Me obviously :lol:


----------



## moblee

Of Course xx


----------



## aldra

You have just made my heart go all gooey  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You two - so sweet


----------



## aldra

Come onChristine

he means all the females on here

Womaniser that he is

( loads of hearts and kisses emoticons )

If I was clever enough to find them :lol:  Xxx


----------



## Wilmannie

So there we are, the age of romance still lives! 

And to think someone suggested that this was a droopy post!

Some things last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

well you have lasted well Annie 

Too cold for night owl to take up his post??????


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps the Night Owl got a love call too? :wink: 


My turn to stay down here.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: I am lasting well Aldra! Thank goodness! :lol: 

Now, do you think night Owl goes snowy Owl in the winter? 
Then the cold nights mightn't bother him so much?

Am I last again?


----------



## Suzysetter

Sorry Wilmannie time up


----------



## aldra

Hi suzy


----------



## Christine600

Hi Annie, Suzy & Aldra


Snow Owls are so good looking.


----------



## moblee

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Finished for the day :!: 

Womaniser 8O moi


----------



## aldra

get sorting those Christmas decorations

Beginning with the lights

we started the outside


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

Well that's me last for the Night :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

And me first last today :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And me second last today............No, no, that's wrong!
I'm last!  

Morning All. A day for raking up leaves today. and there are still quite a lot on the trees.
Where did all the leaves go all these other years when we were enjoying sunny winters on the Continent???


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters


Wilmannie that is a good question. Perhaps the leaves see you are home and stay in your garden for company instead of blowing away on their own adventures?


----------



## Wilmannie

A nice fairy tale thought Christine! And there was me thinking that the gnomes had cleared them up !!

Have a good day?


----------



## Suzysetter

Evening all

You all sound very busy

I will do the night shift

Have a good rest everyone


----------



## Christine600

How nice of you, Suzy!


----------



## Suzysetter

I know nite nite Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Early to bed, early to rise? Nite,nite Susy!  

Seeing as you're off to bed, I'll fill the last post! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm still here

not for long though


----------



## moblee

*LET ME BE LAST :!: *


----------



## aldra

If you insist Phil :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Of course, Phil!


Morning all


----------



## aldra

We are very accommodating Christine :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. That was 'Be Kind to Phil' night ! He lasted well!

But now.........I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Evening all  
nite nite
Now all stay and rest no need to come on here
go away…………….. :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Suzy, it's really too early for bedtime! 

Ive been good today. Honest! 
We'd miss the soaps! 
How can I last until morning without my Corrie fix? 

Anyhow, I want to be last! xxx


----------



## Suzysetter

Wilmannie turn off your computer 

It is bad for your eyes  

Go and enjoy your soaps

I want to be last :wink:


----------



## aldra

Suzy,

I'll let you be last :evil:


----------



## Christine600

You are so kind, Aldra - Suzy must be so happy!


----------



## aldra

Well Ihope so :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Evening Ladies x.


----------



## aldra

Evening handsome  8O


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Evening handsome  8O




Ooh you are awful but I like you.


----------



## aldra

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: (can't find the off switch Suzy! Anyhow, this is better than the soaps!) :lol: 

And I'm last!


----------



## aldra

How's that Scottish weather Annie ?

Cold and clear here


----------



## moblee




----------



## Wilmannie

Weathers pretty good Aldra, mostly crisp sunny days, no snow here yet 

but skiers & snowboarding on the Cairngorm.

Like your Christmassy posts Phil! Suspect you're a big kid at heart !?? 

:lol:


----------



## aldra

What, you only suspect Annie ??

He's lovely


----------



## Christine600

Last!

Not quite Christmas yet, but I've started to think about these:


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning all

I am last!

Nice morning in Bournemouth


----------



## Wilmannie

:rol. No Suzy, you were first! :lol: 

Morning All


----------



## aldra

Nice Christine
Will you make it yourself??

Morning Annie and Suzy


----------



## Suzysetter

No I am last
 
Hope you have all had a good day
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Who is last?



aldra said:


> Nice Christine
> Will you make it yourself??


As I live with my mum now we use the one I remember from my childhood.


----------



## moblee

Suzysetter said:


> Hope you have all had a good day
> :lol: :lol:


It was long & hard earlier  
but it's alright now. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

what ,who how  8O


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Aldra! You forgot when and where! :lol: 

And I'm last !! :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are  
Well I think you are  

Meanwhile it's me


----------



## moblee

It's me 

*GOOD*


----------



## aldra

Good night Phil

Are you taking the nightshift??!

Ldra


----------



## Suzysetter

No its me having another go at doing the night shift  

nite nite all

sleep tight

Don't let the bugs bite :lol:


----------



## moblee

I only wanted to be Last


----------



## Suzysetter

sorry position taken :lol: 

go to bed

have a night off :arrow:


----------



## moblee

Bl**dy women have to have the Last word :!:


----------



## Suzysetter

Well can never seem to be last will settle for first :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll take second then suzy  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Third!


----------



## Suzysetter

last
hurrah hurrah hurrah


----------



## Christine600

Hurrah!


----------



## moblee

feliz navidad :? :lol:


----------



## aldra

8O  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Gosh I lasted a long time until
Christine 600 came along
:wink: 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

You did really well there Suzy! Congrats! :lol:
But I don't think you're last!


----------



## Suzysetter

Yes congrats to me! :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Still not last tho! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Congratulations & celebrations I want the world to know how happy......................

I'M LAST


----------



## aldra

Errr, I think it's me :lol:


----------



## moblee

Yipee Moblee's last :!:


----------



## aldra

Moblees last what???? :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

I'm last I'm last


----------



## moblee

8O 
[/URL[URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html][/URL[URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html][/URL[URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html][/URL[URL=http://www.sherv.net/emoticons.html]


I'm Mad *&* Last (POSTER )


----------



## bigbazza

Well I was last for fifteen seconds


----------



## aldra

certainly mad :lol: 

But last???

Hi bazza


----------



## Wilmannie

Lots of lasting tonight!  

Some people make a song & dance about it and others don't last very long at all. Some are even implied to be mad! 

I'm just last! 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Dancing into Last place :headbang:


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning lasters! 


Just posting this to inform you that I am now last.


----------



## aldra

You were last

Now it's me :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

but not for long Aldra!
Cold down here in Bournemouth


----------



## moblee

8O You girls can't keep off it :!:  

Christmas shopping today........Bah humbug :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, youre all starting early for a Saturday. Am I last?

It's a lovely day here on Speyside but it's chilly.

Enjoy the shopping Phil, after all, if you have to spend the pennies you might as well have fun doing so!


----------



## aldra

I no longer shop for Christmas

Every one gets money and can choose their own present after the pre Christmas rush

have a good day Phil


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Enjoy the shopping Phil, after all, if you have to spend the pennies you might as well have fun doing so!


Oh yes Annie, To see my children's joyous faces on Christmas morn'
will fill my heart with jubilation 8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

gosh Phil

You have entered the Christmas spirit :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> gosh Phil
> 
> You have entered the Christmas spirit :lol:


Nah I'm just a tight  Ars*s :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Quiet :?: 

Back now, very busy, doing the tree now well she's doing most :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Go and make her a cuppa, earn brownie points


----------



## Wilmannie

Good idea Suzy! Or, better still, take a tip from Aldra, go to the 

drinks cupboard and make a start on the Christmas spirits! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Or make some brownies.


----------



## moblee

Ladies, She should be making me a cuppa :!: 
While I'm Last


----------



## aldra

no trees here 

but a little white chilled wine
Roast veg, steamed chicken and lemon tahini dressing
Perfect  :lol: 

And last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

I'm first & last today. So far!


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Annie!

I'm second!


----------



## aldra

I'm just last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No Aldra - I am last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Thought I was! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Look again girls :!:


----------



## Christine600

Look where? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Here

It's little ole me


----------



## Suzysetter

Are you quite sure?
 
How much chilled wine did you have with the chicken Aldra?

Are you all full of Christmas cheer :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

We're all sure Suzy!

But I'm last!!


As for Christmas Cheer, that's a good idea but first the shopping ......


----------



## aldra

I don't need to shop :evil: 

turkey and goose freely given by Megs Dad

Money to all the family

Just need to sort out 5 christmas trees

Simples  

And last


----------



## Christine600

My last post before







.


----------



## aldra

Goodnight and God bless

I'll cover last post


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Ladies


----------



## aldra

Time you were tucked up Phil 

Work tomorrow


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Sleepyheads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,it's another lovely day, who cares that 

It's Monday when they don't have to go to work!! :lol: 

And I'm last!! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Well nearly last  
Morning all


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Suzy


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning Wilmannie  

No work for me either one advantage of old age

Probably the only one :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning Aldra  

Hope you don't feel too bad with your sore throat and cold

Bed is the right place

Hope you have a good book [-o<


----------



## aldra

Haven't made it back to bed yet

the tablets seem to be working though


----------



## Christine600

I'm lost!

Well I am sure I posted this morning but perhaps I dreamt it? 8O


----------



## aldra

Lost or last Christine???? :lol: 

No longer last


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry you're poorly Aldra & hope you feel better soon.
Would you like a good toddy recipe??  you'd have to go back to bed though! :lol: 

Sorry, none of you are last just at this minute - cos I am!


----------



## Suzysetter

Don't think so


----------



## moblee

Good evening ladies


----------



## Suzysetter

Evening "man" :lol:


----------



## aldra

This thread gets more like " Little House on the Prarie"

Every day

Except I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Second last!


----------



## Suzysetter

Don't think so  

You are poorly Aldra

Go and rest

And get better soon :roll:


----------



## aldra

dedication to duty

Sush, Alberts cooking tea cos I'm poorly

he's also baking bread, 8O , I worry about him, thinks he's Paul Hollywood :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Suzysetter

How lovely Albert sounds  

You both take such care of each other

True love

How lucky you both are


----------



## aldra

Suzy it takes a lot of hard work to maintain any relationship

The harder you work at it the luckier you get :lol: :lol: 

And I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

But not least, Aldra!!

Ooooopps !! 


Hope you're feeling better today

I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Sorry, but you are wrong - I am last.

While it lasts. :? :?


----------



## Suzysetter

no you are wrong Christine  

I am last

Don't expect it will be for long!
:roll:


----------



## aldra

40 odd minutes Suzy :lol: 

Not too bad


----------



## Christine600

But nothing compared to you, Aldra - last for hours!

But it won't last - now I'm last!


----------



## moblee

Out again in a minute 8O but for now I'm last :!:


----------



## aldra

I'm giving others a chance

( smug emoticons) 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Thanks 

nothing on tv till

Last Tango in Halifax

So I will take over till then


----------



## aldra

great ill just relax then

Fed and wined :lol: 

And last


----------



## Suzysetter

Yes you take over Aldra

pj's on ready to watch tv

then lovely bed

oh I am last


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn! I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

Up for a hot drink and tablets

So I'll be last for a while

Sleep well


----------



## Suzysetter

Cold and dry down here

So good to be last


----------



## aldra

Same weather here Suzy

Looks could there might be some sunshine


----------



## Wilmannie

I think winter found us today! Lovely sunshine until lunchtime but 

now it's very cold and sleety. Never mind, we're cosy inside - and 

......... I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not before time

You could die of loneliness on this thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Naw Aldra ! I'm told that sometimes the only way to have a 

reasonable discussion is to speak to yourself ! Then you're sure of a 

sensible response ! But you don't have to, cos I'm here...at last ! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good, so I'll leave you in last place for a while


----------



## moblee

I'd better slip in for a Quickie 8O :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Looks like I'm on nightshift! 

Whatever has happened to night Owl?

Never mind, I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie I can take it from here so that you can go home and sleep.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All ,,,,,,,,,and what an awful day it is here, high winds and 

wintry showers. Not a Christmas shopping day that's for sure! 

Keep cosy everyone.


----------



## Christine600

No Wilmannie - you need to sleep now after the nightshift! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

wild, wet and windy here too Annie

Don't think we will be venturing out except to walk the dog, but he dislikes the wind so it will be a short one :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

You won't get anything sensible out of me :lol: 

Cold down here in the south

Feel sorry for you lot up north

have you got your liberty bodice on?

Do you remember them, all those rubber buttons

what were they for?

Nice to be last but bet it isn't for long!


----------



## Christine600

Hope I get to be last before the power cuts out again.  

Or I could go down in the MH and post there but the fireplace is so cosy up here in the house.

Had to google liberty bodice, Suzy - but as long as the fireplace is burning I'm good! :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Suzy. Amazing, I can remember liberty bodices! I can 

remember that my skirt was buttoned on to the rubbery buttons and it 

took ages to get put together in the morning! 

(so some things don't change)

Turned out quite a nice afternoon here, sunny & very pretty but still a bit 

breezy.

And I'm last!


----------



## aldra

yep Iremember them to

Nice afternoon here, dog got his walk

But freezing cold this evening


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All and I hope you've all escaped the worst of the storms.

It looks like really bad damage in some areas so we've been lucky here - but the river is huge, filling its banks and very fast.

And I'm last! 

:roll:


----------



## Christine600

Morning!


We managed well, Wilmannie - but several bridges around here had to close. And the roof blew off a block of flats! Glad I don't live there. 8O


----------



## aldra

Didn't see any reports of local damage around us although a tree was down in the cemetary

Winds seem to have gone now though


----------



## Christine600

Much less wind now, but it's snowing. I think I'll just stay in this last place and not go out.


----------



## Wilmannie

Think your right Christine. I'll just join you!


----------



## Christine600

That is great, Wilmannie. Perhaps you'd like a glass of red?


----------



## Suzysetter

I'll have a cuppa if thats ok 8O


----------



## aldra

I've just had a coffee with a class of baileys

Time to get into the Christmas spirit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Ok then I'll have a cuppa and a chocolate to eat!
:lol: 
Now do I eat Santa's head or boots first?


----------



## aldra

Just leave the reindeer alone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Don't fancy the boots now

after talk of reindeers :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry I missed that glass of red Christine!

What with wine and Baileys and choccie Santas, it's beginning to look a 

lot like Christmas! (cue Phil!!)


----------



## aldra

He will be here

Showing off his great emoticons :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

15cm of snow and sunshine outside - a really pretty Christmas look. Too bad it's a couple of weeks too early. And +9C and rain on the forecast.  

But who cares as long as I am last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

it's enough you've got snow

So you can't be last as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's dark outside now so I can't see the snow.

Then I can be last?


----------



## aldra

No

The snow is there

Go outside, I'm Jealous :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No snow here tho it's cold and we've had flurries if hail.

Tremendous damage caused by the recent storms all along the Moray coast and the river is still very high. Amazing weather.

So.....no snow.......so...I can be last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









Hello Ladies x

More Christmas shopping today *&* tomorrow


----------



## aldra

gosh Phil

I thought you'd got locked in one of the Dept Stores :lol:


----------



## moblee

[marq=left:bcfe43d36c]<a href="http://www.fg-a.com" target="_blank">







Been to Ely[/marq:bcfe43d36c]


----------



## Christine600

Morning all



> 1612001 New post Posted: Today - 9:24 pm


How did you manage that, Phil? 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.  

Don't know how he does it Christine. How about a tutorial Phil!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I guess this really is the future if time travel is invented. Can I try, Phil?


----------



## aldra

Good day everyone

I'll take last post whilst you figure it out :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But we're all waiting with bated breath while Phil finishes his Christmas 

shopping! So I'll wait here! Last! :lol: 

(I'm not going near any of these Debt stores today!). :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll keep you company then :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Me too

Sitting in the warm 

Reading Sunday Times


----------



## aldra

Just completed the 2nd tree, red and gold

Half done the third, gold and bronze


----------



## moblee

I'm back 

<a href="http://www.fg-a.com" target="_blank">


----------



## aldra

Oh good :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn to be last

Off you go and have a bath Phil must be a bit sooty

after being up the chimney :lol: 

Back to tree number 4 Aldra  

I will keep watch for now :roll:


----------



## aldra

Stuff the tree

Drinking nice chilled wine

Prepared all the salads

Alberts cooking the aged British beef burgers :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Oh good :lol:


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit :!:  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

"stuff the tree"

Thats more like it join the hate Christmas club :roll: 

No tree here this year

The puppy is into pruning …………………..

Garden is looking bare

Don't think one would last even a day :lol:


----------



## aldra

Suzy

Shocked, shocked I say

just one tree surely  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Have another class of wine

Its good for shock :lol: 

Lay flat, feet elevated


----------



## aldra

Never manage to get up from that position :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure Aldra can dedicate one of hers to you, Suzy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Shocking! Stuff the tree !!!! Where, I ask you?? 
And what about the turkey then?? Unstuffed? 
Most Un-Christmassy!

And what with tree-shredding puppies and prone wine drinkers poor old Santa could well have his work cut out!

Ah well, could be worse, at least I'm last!


----------



## moblee

Each to their own 

I love Christmas, very expensive in my house though.

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

quite pricy in mine too Phil

Far too many kids :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm first to be last today!  


Morning all

I have not done the maths but I belive the Christmas food and gift budgets are the same size.


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning I am first and last

Goodo :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm next to be last :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Then its me again :lol: 

When can I collect the tree Aldra :lol: :lol: 

Better have one don't want you in shock again today


----------



## Christine600

I'm last to be last again! :lol: :lol: 


(this never ends - does it?)


----------



## aldra

I'll cover last place whilst you get on with cooking Christine :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

I will be last until I go to buy that tree  

Shamed into getting one, and not even here for the 25th  :roll:


----------



## aldra

Think how you will enjoy those twinkling lights Suzy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And think of all the pleasure it will give the shredder-puppy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Mine are all finished now

That's my Christmas magic for the grandkids 

Apart from the cash presents

Ilike to offer a small Challange to the parents who want them to put it in their savings and the kids who would rather spend it so no cheques to give parents a head start :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Twinkle tinkle little one

there is a puddle x 1

two broken branches pruned off clean

and brought inside!

Lop sided tree how I wonder

what will be left by tomorrow


----------



## aldra

you are obviously not putting enough time into training that pup

shadow always carries back a stick, well half a tree from his walk

Drops and supervises its storage in the garden

Then each week they go into the log basket to feed the fire :lol: 

A working dog :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Training  

We are trying…very……..

sniff on paper …..action station…

too slow to open door………

get the mop :roll:


----------



## aldra

Sounds good to me :lol: :lol: 

he/she will get there


----------



## moblee

Good Evening

http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/****/dog-pooping.gif


----------



## aldra

Good evening Sir :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Good evening All

Nice evening


----------



## aldra

Not sure it is Suzy

Completly dark out there :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

We have stars in sky down south

look beautiful.


----------



## aldra

Show off :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's raining here - but it's dark outside so I cannot see it.


----------



## aldra

Have you cooked that lamb??


----------



## owl129

good evening all you lasters how have we all been is last still an option :sleeping: I've been indisposed 8O but back now for a bit too early for night watch i see :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good to see you back Owl. Missed you being on the nightshift so hope

you're all better now. ......... but, just in case, I'm happy to be last 

tonight!


----------



## aldra

The night owl is back

At last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Well, I'm sure he wants to be at last! But I am! :lol:


----------



## owl129

hj gang nice to be back lets hope it Lasts


----------



## owl129

Night watch on sleep tight lasters  :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Sleepyheads, time to get a new day up & running!


----------



## Suzysetter

Am up but not running :lol: 
But am last for the moment


----------



## Christine600

I'm not running either - will just sit down here in the *last* post and enjoy the scenery and my


----------



## aldra

I'm about to start running

does that count?????? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It does, Aldra - but not as much as beeing last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok, then I'll sit and be last


----------



## Suzysetter

Time to walk about Aldra been sitting too long.

I will take over being last for a while


----------



## aldra

Good I'm about to have dinner

Roast pork, jacket pot and all the trimmings


----------



## Suzysetter

Sounds yummy………enjoy 8O 

Come back when you have finished

:lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sounds good, Aldra!


I've just had some stew. With all the trimmings. Which was flat bread.


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## aldra

Is that Chicken then Phil??

Love roast chicken


----------



## Wilmannie

A long lasting meal Phil! Must be really good! Three hours and you're still munching!  

Hospital stew for me today! 

But I'm home, and ...........I'm last! 

(maybe just until Owl wakes up tho?) :lol:


----------



## aldra

Im here now, been awake for ages so decided to get up

some nights I find I only sleep a few hrs

but as I don't have to go to work its not really a problem


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, hope you have a nice long lie Aldra!

No Owl last night, must've been a good hunting night! :lol: 

Y'all have a good day now!


----------



## Christine600

Morning Aldra and Annie!


I just read about the old days several hundreds of years ago. People went to bed early and slept for some hours. Then woke up in the middle of the night and were awake for a good while. Then went to sleep again for session number two and slept for more hours and got up when the daylight came.

I often have nights like that. But I bet they did not have TVs and internets.


----------



## aldra

had another few hours sleep

Now up and fine, I often sleep from about midnight till 2am then usually read for a couple of hrs or so and go back to sleep

Back in time to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

(last)


----------



## amusingcaravan

*It's me for now*

Well, it is me for now!


----------



## Christine600

Welcome, Amusing Caravan!


(but you beeing last did not last since I'm last)


----------



## Suzysetter

Welcome Amusing Caravan

Hope you enjoy this site

And get to be last again

Its never for long :lol:


----------



## aldra

Weill its me now

I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's right Aldra, you were! :lol: 

Welcome Amusingcaravan. Good that you've joined us. Can we shorten your name at all then?? 

Christine, you're so right! 
They didn't have tv or Internet .....so.....they had to find other entertainment ......so........they woke in the night......so  
you've heard this story before, haven't you!!!

But never mind, I'm last!!


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

I'll have you know I refrained from posting to allow

Amusing c''van a chance to be last for longer 8O 

What was the other entertainment Annie 8O


----------



## Christine600

Last, last last, last last last!  



aldra said:


> What was the other entertainment Annie 8O


I'm sure she ment hide and seek? :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Nite nite all  

My turn to be last


----------



## aldra

That's an early night Suzy

I'm right behind you though


----------



## Suzysetter

No chance of sleep

Just got back from puppy class

seems to have given her energy

is running around with squeaking toys :lol: 

:roll: :wink: 

Oh I am last!


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Are you sure Wilmannie?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Well, I was sure at the time Suzy! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

You were up early  

Go and have a rest now

I will do LAST :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.  

Did puppy class teach junior what trees are for Suzy? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just popped in to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But you can't be last Aldra - cos I am!


----------



## Suzysetter

Not sure about that Wilmannie  

No puppy no idea what a tree is for

its a girl :lol: 

I will be last while you all get dinner

I ate out today :wink:


----------



## aldra

Alberts cooking

Because I'm drinking wine

peri peri chicken, brown rice and salad

I'm with Saint Augustine

"Lord make me chaste but not yet ":lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sounds delicious, Aldra!


But I am last. That is not bad either...


----------



## aldra

No it's me

Remember I am not cooking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

No its not you its me :lol: 

Dinner sounded lovely 

Three cheers for Albert


----------



## aldra

It was good


----------



## Wilmannie

Night, night All, sleep well.


----------



## aldra

Sleep tight Annie

I got my second wind

Cheese and onion pie filling done

Meat cooked for shephards pie

Pastry made for apple pies

Feeding the hoards tomorrow. It's Friday


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning   

Last last and first last today :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

WELL DONE :lol: 

Me last now

Back in the kitchen Aldra

you have been a busy bee :lol:


----------



## aldra

finished

Apple pie and cheese and onion pie made

Potatoes peeled,cooked and mashed so cottage pie made

a bit of cleaning then peace until the kids arrive

Then bedlam 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Popped in to get last

...and got hungry!


----------



## Suzysetter

Feel tired just reading about it all Aldra :lol: 

Will have to have a rest and be last :wink:


----------



## aldra

Well

They have eaten it all

No matter how much I cook

They devour it all :lol: :lol: 

Seems I'm cooking next week as schools finish on Friday

So another meal before the holidays 8O :? 8O :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You'll take it all in your stride!

I'll look after last place for you!


----------



## aldra

You are so considerate Annie

I'll leave you to be last then  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,  

It's another bright clear day here. We had temps of 15C yesterday afternoon so hope today will be as good. Amazing for December in this area, long may it continue (but with maybe just a little sprinkle of white on 24th & 25th please!)  

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie

Yes let the nice weather continue and just drop enough for that white stuff for Christmas.


Look who's last!


----------



## aldra

Look indeed ,it's me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No, its me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

WAS you Annie


----------



## Christine600

It was me. It is me. I rest my head.


----------



## Suzysetter

Go and rest Aldra and Christine and Wilmannie

I am here now

All is well  

Go rest ready for Christmas
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra

I'm resting

Good quality beef burgers slowly cooking

Loads of salad dishes to go with it, peppers roasted in garlic, Sampihire, Watercress, grilled courgettes , onions, cucumber and pickled veg

Along with tomatoes , sour cream and mustard :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm soon off to bed.

But first I wanted to be last.

If only for a minute.


----------



## Suzysetter

Well you had well over a minute

So my turn now

Then I will go to bed

Nite nite all :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nighty, night. Sleep well.


----------



## aldra

I'm off soon

Just wanted to be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight you lot


----------



## Christine600

Good morning to the gang!


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.

Good flashing Moblee!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Morning All.
> 
> Good flashing Moblee!! :lol:










:lol:


----------



## aldra

Do not encourage him annie 8O 8O 

Good afternoon everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

Doesn't need encouraging! :lol: 

But I liked your Christmas lights Phil! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Is that an euphemism Annie 8O


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Is that an euphemism Annie 8O


euphemism :!:

Santa is coming, .. to empty his sack 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

:?  8O


----------



## moblee

euphemism 

The act or an example of substituting a mild, indirect, or vague term for one considered harsh, blunt, or offensive:


----------



## moblee

[marq=right:1014eb4c97]<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">







[/marq:1014eb4c97]


----------



## aldra

moblee said:


> euphemism
> 
> The act or an example of substituting a mild, indirect, or vague term for one considered harsh, blunt, or offensive:


Whatever  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's time to wind down before bed










with some hot chocolate in front of the fire.


----------



## aldra

Have to settle for a glass of wine

Same sentiment though  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Nite nite then 



sleep well


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Ladies


----------



## aldra

Goodnight everyone


----------



## moblee

[marq=down:cf9357aefe][/marq:cf9357aefe]


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


Well said, Phil.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All?

Now you've stopped using big words I can come back!

And be last!


----------



## aldra

Think it's my turn now


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn need to be last for a little while 

Haven't achieved anything today

Very frustrated :? 

Tomorrow must be better

Or else!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I haven't achieved much either, Suzy!

Now drowning my sorrows with a glass of red and the next episode of Lilyhammer. :wink:

But celebrating beeing last!


----------



## Suzysetter

What are you celebrating Christine?  

Its me who is last :lol:


----------



## moblee

I've been to work & Christmas shopping 8O So I've achieved plenty 

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









And I'm LAST :!:


----------



## aldra

I've survived another day

Time to celebrate  :lol:


----------



## moblee

I think I might have a glass of red too.


----------



## Wilmannie

I really like these glasses you can drink your red wine from 

without the level reducing at all!! 

I want some for Christmas ! :lol: 

(Some cognac ones too please)


----------



## Christine600

Celebrating another last post with a cup of coffee. 



Suzysetter said:


> What are you celebrating Christine?
> 
> Its me who is last :lol:


True - but I did manage lot's of red in those 6 minutes. :lol:


----------



## aldra

Cleaning all done
Time to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Just a few Christmas cards to write....

Then I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Not written all of mine :x 8O 

19th the last day for second class

I'll make it

I think


----------



## Christine600

I have been busy doing nothing today.

But finally I have the time to be last! 


I have written two Christmas cards so far.


----------



## aldra

Brilliant Christine

At tis rate you will have written 14 +2 by C,day

But you couldn't post them to arrive in time

Maybe 2014


----------



## Wilmannie

Aldra! 

You were almost the best ever member of MHF there!

But now I'm last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What do you mean

Almost the best member :evil: :evil:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> What do you mean
> 
> Almost the best member :evil: :evil:


I've got the Best member  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go on then my little sweetheart

You are best

Back off you others :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> What do you mean
> 
> Almost the best member :evil: :evil:


Almost best - like in almost last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: You got it Christine! :lol: 

Well, just for a few hours there!


----------



## aldra

If not the best

I am the last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My mum came with some long forgotten cognac today so we are enjoying our coffee.

And enjoying beeing last and therefore best!


----------



## aldra

No maybe the best  

Not the last


----------



## Wilmannie

I'll settle for both! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not yet :lol:


----------



## moblee

CHRISTMAS SHOPPING AGAIN today 8O 

I'm fed up with christmas now :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

BH**l Phil 

What are you buying up the whole of christmas :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just wait Phil until you smell the Christmas Dinner.


----------



## aldra

Morning everyone

Nearly there Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

Carol concert today, now it's beginning to feel like Christmas!

Have a good day !!


----------



## moblee

Good morning 

Soon be over  :lol:

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## Wilmannie

Well Phil, as soon as the Christmas goodies are off the shelves in the 

shops the Easter eggs appear! 

We just seem to need something to celebrate! (or the shops need it)

:lol:


----------



## moblee

I think the shops need it, annie  

My bank balance is limp & floppy 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Soon we have to go shopping for bikinis Annie - will be all sold out long before july. :roll:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Christine600 said:


> Soon we have to go shopping for bikinis Annie - will be all sold out long before july. :roll:


Not for me now

I'm not fat

But gravity is overtaking me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I don't know if it was gravity helping but you have stayed last for far too long Sandra. Let me stay a little so you can get your other tasks done.


----------



## aldra

Run out of energy Christine

Still need to go to the market to collect the Turkey but the thought of all those people milling around

As long as its only the bank balance that is limp and floppy Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> As long as its only the bank balance that is limp and floppy Phil :lol: :lol:


 8O Oh yeah *That's* alright, I sometimes use it to knock nails in if I can't find a hammer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Is that what they call DIY Phil?


----------



## Wilmannie

Now, now Christine! 

We all know that Phil's the best member on MHF !

And all this talk of gravity is not seasonal! Joyful thoughts only please!

And, bless you all,......I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

I agree Annie - only joy from now on!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I agree Annie - only joy from now on!


I don't know joy & I haven't seen carol singer either :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm stressed

No vegetarian roast left at Asda

Maybe tomorrow, he doesn't like nut roast so I can't make one

Next time round I'm choosing the son in laws

No vegetarians :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Is this any help ?

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=251438956


----------



## aldra

That's exactly what asda has run out of Phil

Personally I think it's gross, but I struggle to wrap it in veg bacon which has no flexibility :lol: 

Seperate his roast pot and parsnips from those done in meat fat

Curse him

Until he arrives, and I remember that he is my family and I actually love him


----------



## moblee

Have you got a Tesco's, Sainsbury's,Iceland google them sandra


----------



## aldra

I'll find one tomorrow

Or to be truthful Albert will

It's Goodluck to forget something

I think


----------



## Wilmannie

Can't sleep!

Think I'm listening for the patter of hooves and Wellington boots on the roof! :lol:


----------



## aldra

That's tonight Annie


----------



## Christine600

Santa already gave me this last place!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Santa already gave me this last place!


I'd like to give it to you chrissy 8O

But at *present* it's me.


----------



## Christine600

Great, Phil!

But right now it was *gifted* to me!


----------



## Wilmannie

Finders keepers!

I got it! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> I got it! :lol:


Is it catching :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes! It's Christmas spirits!

Merry Christmas All!

..........hope Santa calls tonight...............


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Suzysetter

Hope you all had a lovely day
:x-mas:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you all had a wonderful day & Santa was kind to you!
We've had a great time, lots of family & good food & wine! And gifts!

Seeing as you're all still busy partying, I'll mind the last post for you! :lol: :lol: happy day! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Merry Christmas all! 

Main dinner and all the gifts opened on Christmas Eve as usual. Today we have eaten, read, played with gifts and done as little as possible.


----------



## Wilmannie

Nighty, night All, sleep tight (well, not too-oo tight I hope)

I'll mind last place for you until Boxing Day! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday.


----------



## aldra

Good morning, a day of relaxing today with maybe a walk later


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening Phil & Sandra


After relaxing and eating all day I think it's time for a lasting post.


----------



## aldra

Certainly is Christine

We are about to have Rack of Lamb

Meanwhile I'm last
Aldra


----------



## Suzysetter

I will be last while you eat you rack of lamb.

We are on left overs :roll: 

Salmon or ham, mince pies and cheese and biscuits

think we have enough

for days unfortunately! 

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No leftovers here as we ate with family at their house.

So all we have today are scraps.....some pate, smoked salmon, ham, lots of cheese& biscuits, a cake, plenty wine....ah well, just have to make do.

Glad to read you've all had a good time. Hope everything keeps good for you all for the rest of the festive season and 2014!

And I'm last!

Nighty, night!


----------



## aldra

No left overs here either

19 people and then they all box up and take the rather large amount of left overs

Not the cheese

I hide that after the cheese course :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All

Hope you've all had a relaxing day (no stampedes to the sales!) and hope the weather is being kind to you.
We're having beautiful sunny weather, long may it last, no snow to speak of so far this year and we missed the worst of the gales. I hear skiers are having a good time on Cairngorm though.

Am I last again?


----------



## aldra

Looks like it annie :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

You take the high road & I'll take the low road & I'll be in last place before ye


----------



## aldra

You need to be in the last place AFTER me Phil :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Then you and your true love will never meet again............on last post

Cos I'm last....again! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Maybe

Maybe not :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But, there again......


----------



## moblee

Moblee's Last
One nil to the South


----------



## aldra

1 to the north


----------



## moblee

Let's call it a draw :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you're maybe not last, Phil, but at least you have more sense than 

to be trying to meet your true love on the bonnie, bonnie banks tonight!

Methinks 80mph gusts and torrential rain would damper ardour 

somewhat !! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Strong winds here Annie 

But not I think to that strength and without the rain


----------



## moblee

Winds damged one of our panels, woke up Chistmas eve to find it flapping about.
Immediate repair needed so 8:30 am I was screwing in the Garden 8O Lovely :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Finally last again.

Had leftovers today from yesterdays rack of lamb. So tasty. And the sofa was soo very nice after.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good afternoon All

Move over Christine! You've been last long enough! Hope you're not 

still sleeping on the sofa!! :lol: 

My turn to be last!

:lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you got me up, Annie. Have been working in the office and sorted lots of papers. Needed that!

But now I am done so time to be last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Bout time too! Working in the holidays! Shocking!
Maybe you curled up on the sofa and dreamed it? :?: 

But I'm last again so it's ok! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll take it from here girls


----------



## aldra

No let me

Phil go to sleep and rest

I'm watching


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. Looks like another bright clear day here. But cold.


----------



## aldra

It looks like a day for curling up in bed :lol: 

The house is a mess, I have a gentle hangover which means I don't actually care :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Gentle hangover  :drinking: 

x x


----------



## Christine600

A very late breakfast today. Is there a time limit for when you can call it a brunch? 



Wilmannie said:


> Bout time too! Working in the holidays! Shocking!


Ah! But I have reimbursements coming in. Important to do those papers before deadlines and such.


----------



## aldra

Christine I've cooked my breakfast twice, the first one Albert ate, the second is still in the pan
I may yet cook a third :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope all gentle hangovers have cleared up now and y'all managed 

to cope with breakfast, brunch or lunch.!! :lol: 

if not, best resort to a 'hair of the dog' (sorry, Shaddow). 

Bet the party was worth it !! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Having a similar thought myself Annie :lol: :lol: 

Purely for medicinal purpose you understand


----------



## Wilmannie

Good! Trust it's all sorted!

(Sorry about the bald patch Shaddow)

And you'll all be fit for ....Hogmany....!

However, until then, no problem, 

I'll mind the last post !


----------



## moblee

I'll takeover now annie


----------



## aldra

I might as well take the watch seeing I can't sleep 8O 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.


----------



## Christine600

I wish you get some







later, Aldra!

Morning Annie - I can be last now for a bit so you can have brunch or something.


----------



## moblee

Cold, wet & windy but enough about me :lol:


----------



## aldra

same here Phil although the wind now seems to have died away


----------



## Wilmannie

Just been to town for milk & papers and the world and his wife are supermarket shopping like there is no tomorrow! I don't understand this! I suspect we've all eaten enough over Christmas to keep us going until next year anyway!

Ok, rant over! And I'm last!

(I prescribe a very, very large toddy Phil (use only good Scotch mind) then you'll have no worries at all)


----------



## aldra

prob preparing for New Years party

Mines a quiet one, Steven is making a lasagne for tomorrow I'm doing a meat and potato pie for New years day

Time for familiar comfort food


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All  

Another year just about gone, a bit of a mixed package for many of us but maybe that's just the getting older bit. 
And, as they say, it sure beats the alternative!

So now, at the end of the year, a new start beckons.
Best wishes to you all for health, happiness and prosperity .....in 2014 and then onwards.

A Guid New Year to you all


----------



## Christine600

A Guid New Year to you to, Annie - and all other lasters.


----------



## moblee

Happy new year

To all the Lasters


----------



## Suzysetter

New moon tonight and start of new year.

Happy New Year, Health and Happiness to you all.

Now be extra nice and let me be last,

I will stay and watch while you all go off and celebrate

off you go……..have fun

 :lol: :wink: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Wilmannie

Suzy!  

So nice to see you back!

A Guid New Year to you! All good wishes for 2014!

(and I'm last! Sh....)


----------



## Suzysetter

Sh….Sh…….Sh…….

Oh no your not!

I am behind you :lol: 

oops no after you so

I am last  :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## moblee

A Happy new year :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So you are!


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

Well, here we are, a brand new year! And how do I greet it??
With a thick head and a growling tummy that's how!! :roll: 

Have a good day & a good year all of you! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You are not the only one with a thick head, Annie!

But you got the first last of the new year! 


And now I have the last last of 2014! :lol:


----------



## aldra

A very happy new year to each of you

And so to bed

Last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Coffee soon. Last now.


----------



## aldra

My turn


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Aldra!

I turn this into the last post.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: Just for a little while Christine! Then here I am, last again!


----------



## moblee

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight looking forward to a little afternoon delight..........


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn…

time to batten down the hatches having listened to

the weather forecast. Poor south coast in for more rain.

Stay safe one and all

nite nite :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Scary watching the forecasts tonight. 
All so far from our area but we've had our share of floods too so we understand. 
Yes Suzy, time to batten down the hatches. (How is your fence Phil?)

Hope all of you lasters are safe. Take care.


----------



## aldra

Ours isn't too bad apart from rain and more rain

But take care those of you in the danger zone

aldra


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everybody, 
Its a beautiful sunny day here and very mild with only a light breeze. Very unseasonal but long may this continue! Hope the flood warnings turn out to be unnecessary.


----------



## aldra

So do I


----------



## moblee

Ooooh It's quiet on here , I might last on top *all* night ...Exhausting :lol:


----------



## aldra

You rest Phil

I'll be top dog now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Woof woof bark bark


----------



## aldra

oh Phil

Do you really mean that?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Morning  
I'm back to work tomorrow after the 2 week Christmas break


----------



## aldra

Nevermind

Back to routine is not all bad, then there is half term


----------



## Christine600

Morning!


I look in here just in time to be last. Great!


----------



## aldra

Gosh

Is it that long since you posted

I'm slipping


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn, evening all sleep well


----------



## aldra

Nearly evening again

I'm going for a hot bath, then into my pyjamas in front of a log fire to relax the rest of this cold damp day away


----------



## Suzysetter

Off to dog training, rather be in front of a long fire.
But at least I am last


----------



## aldra

You were Suzy

Hope that dog training went well


----------



## Suzysetter

Lovely 8 puppies all wanting to play!
No sit, down, come etc.
We have got homework  
Need a rest now
glad I am last


----------



## Mumoffive

Has anyone else noticed the fault on this thread occurs on several others. 
Look I'm last for the first time!


----------



## Suzysetter

sorry mumoffive  
nice to see you on here
love reading about your trips
no only get fault on this one


----------



## Christine600

Tina I think the web site does not like long threads. Like this one and the Early Birds. We can get used to it or start another thread. Unless the site admin can fix the problem.


But it does not matter since I am last!


----------



## Mumoffive

I did wonder if it was long threads. But it happened on the window alarm one too. Only intermittently though.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe we're all faulty on this thread! :lol: 
trying to be last! :lol: 

Many people concentrate on being first but we just have to be a bit different!
So I'm last! Again! Temporarily! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Very temporally 

I'll cover last post now

Where is Phil , working his poor fingers to the bone no doubt


----------



## Suzysetter

Sorry its me last tonight  

Keep working Phil  

Are you well roasted by the fire Aldra?

Last for only 4 mins Wilmannie  

Wonder if I will last any longer :wink:


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm never first for anything. Seems I'm not that good at being last either. Maybe I'll go ramble on a bit more about my gang. Think I've left myself in labour long enough


----------



## Wilmannie

Mumofive! You lasted all night! :lol: 

And I'm first to be last today!

Good Morning All. Have a good day.


----------



## Mumoffive

And I didn't get on with my ramble either cause Rosie rambled all night. 
Am I first to be shattered this morning???


----------



## aldra

had a good long sleep so I'll hold the last post a while :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm so tired I just discovered my heads two days in advance of the rest of the world. So as I think it's Friday the 10th no one can post after me for 48 hours. 

(Just told CCN I remembered the Emla. She text back to say well done but could you remember on Friday when I'm coming)


----------



## aldra

Just back from the shops

New trousers and jumper to cheer me up :lol: :lol: 

And being last of course


----------



## Suzysetter

Ahead of yourself mumoffive :lol: 

New clothes Aldra and your cheery :lol: 

And so am I !

I am last

:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Christine600

I almost feel bad taking the last post away from such a cheerful gang!






But only almost!


----------



## aldra

I feel no guilt at all :evil: :twisted: 

I'm last 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: But I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Oh no your not :lol: 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Wilmannie

Love you Suzy! But you're not!

I'm last ! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Sorry Wilmannie you are wrong  

And your offline

I am last

for now……………….. :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

And you were too Suzy! But now I am!

Morning All


----------



## aldra

it's my turn now

I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Morning all!


Look who's last:


Me!


----------



## Mumoffive

And last of all it's me


----------



## aldra

Think it's me Tina


----------



## moblee

8O I'm last now


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome back Phil!

You were last for a few minutes there!


----------



## aldra

You were last a bit longer Annie 

Now it's me

Phil how's work going, me I'm nackered but the house is great

The grandson fed

And we are about to eat salmon, roast veg, and jacket baked sweet potatoe

The wine is very good though


----------



## Mumoffive

My last lasted longest


----------



## Wilmannie

Which last was that? Your last last?

Never mind, I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think not annie


----------



## Mumoffive

Last


----------



## aldra

At last I'm last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!  

Good Morning!


----------



## Mumoffive

well I should really be doing something useful but just for you lot Ill the the last place!


----------



## aldra

pie filling made, pastry mixed

Just time to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me for last again!

I've just had a lovely long walk by the river Spey. The River is in spate, probably due to melting snows in the Cairngorms, and it's flowing really fast today and filling its banks. Very impressive and it's a still, mild day, almost Spring like. 
Long may this weather continue!
Hope it lasts! :roll: :wink:


----------



## aldra

Sounds lovely Annie 

It's a lovely day here too


----------



## Wilmannie

Where are all you regular lasers? :lol: 

Here I am, last again!


----------



## aldra

I'm here


----------



## Christine600

I'm last not lost.


----------



## aldra

No I'm being last :evil: :!:


----------



## moblee

I'm here but I've got to take my son to his mates...Bloody family Taxi :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Well that was a long day!
Accomplished much even though I didn't accomplish much of what I hoped to. 
Spilling the full jug of a litre of ketogenic feed meant I even washed the kitchen floor. 
I'm now in bed for the first time on a Friday in over a month so happy to make it last


----------



## Suzysetter

Well done Mumoffive  

Sleep well in bed

I will be last for now :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll be first last today then


----------



## Mumoffive

Your second to last even though you were there first


----------



## Suzysetter

All up early today


----------



## Mumoffive

I was still in bed but up now.


----------



## moblee

Aah bliss, Saturday morning & I'm *Last*


----------



## Wilmannie

No Phil, you can have Saturday bliss........but I'm last!

Morning All!


----------



## moblee




----------



## Christine600

A large saturday bliss and the last place, please!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> A large saturday bliss and the last place, please!


With salt & vinegar :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Should aways be served with cream and a touch of honey


----------



## Mumoffive

I was still in bed but up now.


----------



## aldra

Good for you, a long lie in


----------



## Mumoffive

My wonderful carer is back
I intend taking advantage alternate Saturdays from now until March.


----------



## moblee

I'll takeover now Ladies


----------



## Mumoffive

Well I'm being really lazy so can enjoy a bit of last place languishing whilst I eat Mince pies and think about cooking dinner.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, while you're all busy with dinner I'll mind last place for you!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Well, while you're all busy with dinner I'll mind last place for you!


If you want a job done do it yourself I always say.


----------



## aldra

I'm free!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm expensive! :lol: :lol: 

And I'm last!!


----------



## Mumoffive

Well if that's my dinner I've had it. 
I'm very organised tonight and Rosie's breakfast lunch and dinner are all prepared for tomorrow. 
Eve's feed made without throwing it across the floor tonight. 
Eve's medicine drawn up and given. 
So until 10pm for Rosies meds I think I'm sorted. 
Well. I would be if Rosie would stop getting up to ask me to put her back to bed. 
It's a game I tire of far quicker than she. 
How many times can one put a daughter to bed in one evening???


----------



## Christine600

Tina you will have to until it *last*s...


----------



## Mumoffive

I think she.s asleep. 
So at last I'm back here. Until one or other of my beautiful girlies demands my attention again


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm first to be last today! 

Morning All

Tina I hope you had a full nights sleep.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

Annie you were First last but now your Second last as I'm Last but
you were First last before me which means I'll always be Second last today, even though I'm last last :roll:


----------



## Christine600

I am confused, Phil.


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning lasters
Cold down here in the south
Hot water bottle on my lap and cosy fleece on but its still cold
Heaven help you people up north  

Feel better now I am last!
:drunken:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Suzy,
I am quite far north here and it's a beautiful day, bright blue cloudless skies and warm sunshine. There's still white frost in the hedges and shaded area and it's been cold overnight but it's a good walking temperature now. 
The river level is down today so maybe the snows on the Cairngorms are not melting so fast 
Should be a great day for the skiers.

And I'm last again!


----------



## Suzysetter

Are you sure you are last?
:lol:


----------



## moblee

Atlast I'm last last :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm late being last as I'm not feeling too great today. I just don't have the energy to be ill!

Rheumatoid Arthritis us a serious inconvenience today. 

Plus a poorly Eve and a Rosie really stressed out, we suspect she has tooth ache. I think it's going to be a long day. 
Shall I take last place?


----------



## aldra

Late, but I'll look after the last place for a while


----------



## Suzysetter

Go and have a rest Aldra
I will do last for a while


----------



## Christine600

I have found myself a nice aire so I can look after this place for a while.


----------



## aldra

Well, if you are both sure

I'll give up the last place

Soon  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How nice of you, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

Well I am quite nice christine   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Quite nice and very quick!


----------



## aldra

Quicker than nice :evil: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, we're all quite fast at being last!!


----------



## aldra

We are :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Getting slower!


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :sleeping:


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, Phil!


----------



## Mumoffive

I suspect most of you are tucked up in bed now. 
Il watch last place whilst watching the girls.


----------



## Wilmannie

Get some rest Tina, sleep well, I'll mind last post!


----------



## aldra

Up and on duty
Stand at ease everyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Thanks


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn
back to bed Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All, Hope you're all back to bed and snoozing comfortably! :lol: A lot of early birds today! :lol: 

But I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

So many Early Birds. 

But I got the last place.


----------



## aldra

I'm last now though


----------



## SomersetSteve

I'm last now :!: :!: :!: :!: :!: 

Not been to good but back to normal (if you can call me normal!) now


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you are back to normal, Steve - but not glad enough to leave the last place to you.


----------



## moblee

Hello steve good to hear from you :!:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil - hope you enjoyed your 2 hours.


----------



## aldra

Whoopee, Steve is back ,missed him

I would have left him to be last

But

Now it's me -------

Again


----------



## Mumoffive

Having managed to sit down with a hot coffee at last. I put my feet up and take over the watch.


----------



## SomersetSteve

That's alright, I can take over now - suitably refreshed with Irish coffee to end the day


----------



## Mumoffive

I do nt suppose it will last long but here I am briefly


----------



## Suzysetter

Hope you have a good day and not a "pong" one Mumoffive

 

Go have a coffee I will look after here


----------



## aldra

I'll take over now, beginning to wake up finally :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

No chance of coffee. Now on route to Sheffield Children's. 
Nice crew on ambulance thankfully


----------



## SomersetSteve

Oh dear, last place anyone would want to be  

Hope all is well now


----------



## aldra

Well, hi there Steve 

Thought we had lost you

Good to have you back

Meanwhile I'm last :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Finished for the day  But got to go to my Daughters school in a little while, choosing subjects for next year.

Think I'll check the cleaning standard :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

Home. 
Long but fruitful day. 
Set out to see two consultants. Managed to get another up to see her. Come home with three carrier bags of meds a shiny new nebuliser to add to our equipment bank. And our two old but faithful ventilators replaced with shiny new ones. 
A date with the surgeons to follow soon. 

All in all a very useful day. I love Eves medical team.


----------



## aldra

Feet up and rest whenever you can Tina

I'm about to cook tea

Salmon and prawn in a sauce with tagglitelle and salad

And a bottle of wine

I'm giving it up, I promise

But for now I I pray

"God make me sober but not yet" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I m glad to hear it went well, Tina! 

You even got to be last for a little while!


----------



## Mumoffive

I managed to be last most of the day. Lol


----------



## aldra

You certainly did
hi Christine my love

How's life in that MH ?.

In that beautiful country


----------



## Mumoffive

My daughter is cooking hunters chicken. But your Salmon and prawns sound good. Inlay indulge in a large glass of port later.


----------



## aldra

indulge

Share my guilt :lol: :lol: 

Soon I'll be teetotal :lol: :lol: 
Maybe


----------



## Christine600

Hi Lasters!


I'm back in my MH - it's parked outside my Dad's. We emptied the bag-in-box red earlier tonight. Now it's snowing - a couple of inches already.


----------



## Mumoffive

Weary and cold. But I'll take last post for now


----------



## Christine600

Having my first sip of coffee writing the last post.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,

You were first to be last today Christine but I'm second last :?: no, I'm last, I think,...but it's early yet ! Have a good day everyone! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning all lasters


----------



## Mumoffive

Well Sandra you have worked hard being last all day. I'll take it from here. I get to go to bed tonight so can have the last post for you


----------



## Mumoffive

Wow is this a record? Last place for over 13 hours???


----------



## aldra

Well done Tina   

I take over for a while now, daughter fed and gone, it's nice to see her alone without the kids for a while

Off shopping soon


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,

A grey rainy morning here in Grampian. Not a walking day but ok for a trip to the opticians I suppose. 
Now.....about my eyesight for driving.....


----------



## aldra

Morning Annie, grey and damp here too
But being last brightens it up :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## aldra

No enough Moblee 

It's me now


----------



## Wilmannie

Phil! 
Were you ever a worm?? In some former life?? 
Naw?

Oh well, my mistake!

But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

You were :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

You were last all night, Aldra - but now you can have a rest.


----------



## Mumoffive

Sorry I took a day off last watch duty with being at hospital with Rosie I'll take a stint now.


----------



## aldra

Just popped in in passing :lol:  

I'll be off now :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

No honestly it's ok I can take it today


----------



## aldra

Right if you are sure

We will leave you on duty, I'll take standby :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll take it from here Girls


----------



## aldra

A man to the rescue :lol: 

hi Phil


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> A man to the rescue :lol:
> 
> hi Phil


Where :?: :lol:


----------



## owl129

Hi lasers just thought i would pop in for a spell will be more active in the near future so you will be able to sleep in the knowledge that the night watch will be covered at last
paul


----------



## aldra

B H***, owl

I thought you had been eaten by a mouse :lol: 

Welcome back


----------



## owl129

aldra said:


> B H***, owl
> 
> I thought you had been eaten by a mouse :lol:
> 
> Welcome back


 thank you i think it was a mouse which gave me a bad turn lol


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like you won in the end, Owl.


----------



## owl129

Lasters night watch here sleep well 💤💤💤💤💤💤


----------



## Mumoffive

Chance would be a fine thing. 
Wishi knew what the problem was with this girl.


----------



## aldra

I just couldn't sleep last night either, finished my book and finally dosed off about 5 am but needed to be up at 7am   

Might go back when Isobelle goes home


----------



## owl129

Hope all you night owls are having a nice rest I fell asleep in last lympic:


----------



## aldra

No owl

You are in disgrace 

You left your post

Now, can we trust you all night

You won't be flying off after a non existent rodent will you??.

Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Aldra I think Owl must have had one fat mouse. I always get tired after a big meal.


----------



## SomersetSteve

I've had a couple of sleepless nights, going to try to sleep soon but I might be back to ensure I keep last place!


----------



## owl129

morning lasers it good to see there is other night owls about to share the night being being last


----------



## aldra

I'm here bright and early for the morning shift


----------



## owl129

aldra said:


> I'm here bright and early for the morning shift [/quote
> 
> ]great have fun off to bed now 8O 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Owl! It's lovely to see you back on duty but do be careful, you can't do 

dayshift and nightshift! You'll be overstretched!

Just as well I turned up to take a turn at last!


----------



## moblee

Good evening lasters


----------



## aldra

Evening Phil


----------



## Christine600

Looks like this morning I am 


FIRST!

8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!

Hey Christine, Looks like this morning I am

LAST !!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Your first Christine 

I'm last  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Drat! Thought I was last!

Again!! :lol:


----------



## owl129

hi lasers where have you all been is it the cold? 8O 
my iPad had given up the ghost which is why I've been missing these last days, but managed to remember how to use this pc, its like going back in time but at lest it works  
have a good un
paul(night watch) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

I'm first to be last this morning. So far! :lol: 

Have a good day Everyone!


----------



## aldra

I'm second last

Or is that first?????


----------



## owl129

im last lasters always a bit slow


----------



## aldra

Night owls should be sleeping now ready for the night hunt

I'll take last place :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm having a quick stay between errands. So good to be last.


----------



## owl129

night watch on early to day at last  8O


----------



## Wilmannie

So 'Good Morning' can be early too! :lol: 

So I'm first to be last today! 

Again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

And I'm second
Have we been here before???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Aldra  Hope you had a good day yesterday!  

You were second last today (again!!!)

But I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Glad you cleared that up :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last again! 

It's a hard life visiting friends and running errands. I feel like going to bed. :?


----------



## aldra

Go to bed

I'll watch last post

When do you want me to wake you up?????


----------



## Wilmannie

Nighty night All


----------



## aldra

Goodnight

Maybe owl will be along on night duty soon :lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

night watch here lasers sleep well  :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning, Phil

You're next to last again I see.


----------



## Suzysetter

So are you Christine  

Nice to be last for a while :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Next to last suits you too, Susy! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm First to Last :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Me I'm just last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Me too, Sandra.


----------



## aldra

That's both of us then  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

No thats three of us then :roll: :roll:


----------



## aldra

No it's just me

I'm not sharing. So there :evil: :evil:


----------



## Suzysetter

Oh go on share

don't be a meanie

8O


----------



## aldra

OK I'll share  :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Good girl and belated birthday greetings :wav:


----------



## aldra

I've changed my mind

I want to be last :!: :evil: 

But love the belated greetings


----------



## Christine600

I want breakfast! So I am boiling eggs.

And while I wait I might as well be last!


----------



## aldra

Snap christine

Boiled eggs here too


----------



## Wilmannie

Best give you a break from last place Christine, I expect your eggs are hard boiled by now! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ours were overcooked too annie


----------



## Christine600

Mine were perfect. I am afraid I neglected my guard duties and focused on my meal.


----------



## aldra

Well you are not last  :lol: 

Perfect eggs or not :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

My eggs were all duck's today! And they were good!

And I'm last! Again! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Quack! I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Well almost :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: So! I'm first to be last again! Good Morning sleepyheads! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm up at last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: :lol: 
'bout time too!
No one in a hurry to be last today! (not sure about hurry to be last??? Does it make sense I ask you??) Anyone would think it was grey and cold and rainy outside! :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Very quiet on here

Think you must all be egg bound!   

Gives me chance to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No Suzy! :lol: 

We're just qwackers !! 

And I'm last ! Again ! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No eggs today. But perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## Wilmannie

Rise & shine sleepyheads, it's Monday morning and it's a cold grey drizzly day in Grampian.
Hope you're faring better.  
And I'm last! :lol:


----------



## owl129

hi lasters 

the rain is coming down pretty fast here too
i wonder how long it will Last


----------



## Suzysetter

Bit of sun down down here ! tiny tiny bit!

But ground saturated two very wet dogs to dry

then breakfast

???Eggs!

No I will settle for porridge and being last :lol:


----------



## aldra

Very cold here today so havent ventured out yet


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, our rain cleared by lunchtime and we had a lovely sunny afternoon! 

Sad to have missed out on the Husky Dog Sled Racing at Aviemore this year. But there was not enough snow at that level and I expect the trails and public areas were very muddy. A huge event, however, and I hope everyone had a good time.

Am I last again? :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are annie  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thought so!


----------



## aldra

But now it's my turn


----------



## Christine600

Aaah - my subsription ran out. Could not post any more. So no way to be last! 

But now I got that sorted - I'm last again!


----------



## moblee

I just popped in to say


----------



## aldra

Hello phil  

Thank goodness you renewed Christine, welcome back   :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone  

You've lost your avatar, Christine! 
I had an awful struggle getting mine back - but I've no computer skills, not like you Phil, wish you'd do an online tutorial! 

Now, who is last again?


----------



## Christine600

I think my avatar will be last eventually since it hasn't showed up yet.


----------



## aldra

Time for a new one then Christine

What will it be????


----------



## Wilmannie

'Morning All!

I'm first to be last today! Again!! :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

I've shirked last post duties lately do I'll take a turn as I've little else to do right now. 
Anyone got a bacon sarney though I'm starved


----------



## aldra

No sandwich Tina sadly 

But I'm last 8)


----------



## Suzysetter

Hope you got your sarnie Mumoffive

Go and have a snooze or "me" time

I"ll do last for a while


----------



## Mumoffive

Been to Sheffield and back. No beds so no surgery. Home now and ate the casserole I left for David as he had forgotten. 
I'm being very lazy now and doing nothing so back in last place


----------



## aldra

You would think in this age of technology they could notify you before 

you had to make the journey that their were no beds


----------



## Mumoffive

Sandra I rang at 8 am but was told it wasn't my place to ring Hdu. 
The staff nurse who eventually rang ten minutes after the transport were told. Told me there were no beds in the hospital so the whole afternoon list was cancelled. They must have known at 8 am that if HDU was full no beds in the hospital would mean no one could be moved out. I'm cross that no one thought to tell us before an ambulance and two crew were committed to a 51/2 hour round trip. 

When you need a critical care bed you know it is possible an emergency will throw a spanner in the works. But this was just stupidity. 

Cross? Me?


----------



## Christine600

Busy reading the news - the third large fire in 10 days in Norway. The first two taking out lots of buildings. The last one out of control and moving towards small villages. Madness!


----------



## Christine600

It wasn't my intention to stop the fun and jokes.


But now I have the double! Last twice in a row!


----------



## Wilmannie

Last now Christine & so glad we can play games .........but I know

we're only too aware of the heartache stalking others. 

I so hope the fires are now all under control.

MumOfive, what can we say to you? Sorry just don't cut the mustard.

Hope tomorrow is a better day xxx


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm hoping for a good weekend. Off to Worcester to spend the weekend with Joshua. 
What would the advice be with wind and heavy rain forecast?


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, Here I am, first to be last today! Again !! :lol: 

It's a fine, dry, mild morning here Tina, so maybe the forecasters have got it wrong. Hope you have a good day today, it has to beat yesterday!


----------



## Christine600

Tina how strong is the wind?

When driving my motorhome in wind I sometimes get a sudden blast from the side trying to push the MH off the track. Then you have to correct with the steering wheel to stay where you want to. You can feel those in an ordinary car too but the MH reacts stronger.

And in really heavy winds like a storm there is the risk of rolling over when crossing bridges and ohter extra windy stretches of road.

So I drive in the wind but concentrate more on the driving and keep both hands on the wheel. And if it's a storm then I don't drive since I have to cross a windy bridge to get anywhere.


And I'm last.


----------



## aldra

I'll just take last place at last


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

I thought so christine


----------



## aldra

I thought so christine


----------



## moblee

I've just blown in to take Last place :lol:


----------



## aldra

No way my lovely boy


----------



## Christine600

Which place, Phil?


----------



## aldra

The last place Christine


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm back at last. We've packed the MH. Hoping to go tomorriw


----------



## Wilmannie

Be sure the wind blows you gently and safely Tina!!

'Night All !  

ps Am I last? ?


----------



## moblee

Goodnight


----------



## aldra

Goodmorning lasers
I'm the first to be last today


----------



## Mumoffive

I'm here at last


----------



## Wilmannie

Must've slept in! I'm only 3rd last today!  

Good Morning All!, have a good day!


----------



## Christine600

Checking in at last.


----------



## Suzysetter

Last but not least its me.

Have a quiet evening one and all
:book:


----------



## Christine600

You too, Suzy.


----------



## aldra

Enough

I'm last :lol:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping: :lol:


----------



## aldra

hmmmm :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:morning:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. 
Lovely day here, clear & sunny but a chilly wind.
A good walking day


----------



## Christine600

I'm finally back home again. MH parked in it's spot and the most important things taken in to the house.

Just in time to be last!


----------



## aldra

Glad the weather allowed you safely home christine


----------



## Christine600

Glad you managed to be last for a while, Aldra. 

Because it did not last. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It still may do though :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ha! :lol: I'm first to be last today! :lol: 

Again! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am last to be last, Wilmannie!  

But it may not last...


----------



## aldra

Nope, you are not the last


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> And I am last to be last, Wilmannie!
> 
> But it may not last...


I'm Last to be last now, so that makes you second last, out of a regular 5 posters, so second last would make you 4th last :crazy: 
:lol:


----------



## aldra

have a drink Phil

far to deep for Sunday evening :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> have a drink Phil


I've had a drink & now I'm ready to Dance :lol:


----------



## aldra

That's long enough to be last Phil

Someone else's turn now------me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

...or me!


----------



## aldra

Possibally Christine

But then again :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm Last :!:


----------



## aldra

For a while 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh! ....I only just turned my back for a minute and you're squabbling!! 

So, lets get this sorted!! I'm last! :lol: 

Now! Y'all just play nicely now! I'm last !! :lol:

Right at this minute!

So there!




(nighty, night!)


----------



## Wilmannie

ps. 

Did you see that tiny puff of smoke as I stamped my li'l foot ! :lol: 

Pretty good, Huh?

And I'm last!!!


----------



## aldra

If you must Annie

I'll be next last

Just check that out with phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Weary!

Night Aldra!!!


----------



## moblee

Ladies


----------



## aldra

Night Annie

I'll just stay last :evil:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol:


----------



## owl129

morning lasters how you all doing miss me

8O :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome back stranger


----------



## Christine600

Mirning Owl and Aldra

But then I was last.


----------



## aldra

What is mirning Christine????

Owl are you Mirning????

I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It must be a dialect, Aldra

Anywiy - I am list! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All  

I'm listing as last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

And I'm lasting as list


----------



## moblee

I'm *Last* on the list :!:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: I'm lost just lusting for lest! :lol: 

But at least last will do !! :lol: 


(come back Owl, this nightshift is wearying!)


----------



## aldra

Woke early, turned over and slept till 10am, great  

Anyway I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Aldra!

Let me try to sit here in the last place. :?


----------



## aldra

No Christine you need to prepare your meal

I'll watch last place

Mines nearly ready


----------



## Wilmannie

Must be my turn to be last and hope i can last a little longer this time! :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's 9.00pm here  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I have had my meal - so I sit down here again. See if you can move me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Move over Christine! You must be stiff sitting there all night! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Nothing a good cup of coffe couldn't cure!


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well!

At least I was first to be last today! Again! :lol: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

My turn now


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Aldra. My turn!


----------



## aldra

I think I'll have another turn at last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All! It's another lovely day here in Grampian!

:lol: While you're all turn, turn, turning, I'll be last!! :lol: 

And I'm first to be last today! Again! :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Just turn around, Wilmannie - and you won't see me taking the last place.


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Christine! Got a crick in my neck looking over my shoulder! 
So I'm back :lol: Last again!


----------



## Christine600

I'm back too!

Perhaps we can both be last - standing back to back! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No, I want to be last alone :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's *Moblee* Time


----------



## aldra

Go on then Phil

I'm melting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I seem to be alone in beeing last today.


----------



## aldra

I'll keep you company christine :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So nice of you, Aldra!


----------



## aldra

I know :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

What nice people aldra and christine  

....letting me be last..........

bet it isn't for long :wink:


----------



## aldra

You can be last asl long asyouwant to

Maybe not 8O 8O 

I'm not last

Just a illusion


----------



## Suzysetter

Thank you illusion

I"ll stay last then :lol:


----------



## aldra

Quite right :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, illusions are fine ....... but there's always always reality as a last resort !!

So here I am! Last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

And here am I first last this wet and windy Sunday morning


----------



## moblee

Very quiet on here 

7 days sandra 8)


----------



## Christine600

7 days where I could have been last. So sad!   

But congrats, Aldra - and now I am last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

My turn now Christine :lol: :lol: 

Go and make yourself a coffee


----------



## moblee

You Girls taking over *&* I only slipped in for a quickie


----------



## Suzysetter

OH!


----------



## aldra

Well Suzy

You certainly stopped the last post in its tracts :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last last last! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Suzysetter said:


> Go and make yourself a coffee


Will do!


----------



## Suzysetter

Gosh this has come up on last page! Has it been fixed?

Still I am last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it has, Suzy! - Weird! 8O


----------



## aldra

Has it?

I automatically go in on next to last

However I'm still last :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Didn't work on last this time 8O 

However I did so still last  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Nor me


----------



## aldra

Hi phil


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra


----------



## Suzysetter

Hello all nite nite


----------



## Wilmannie

Nite nite Suzy


----------



## owl129

nite all


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


----------



## moblee

And I'm Last :!:


----------



## aldra

Now me :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am, first to be last!  Again !


----------



## Christine600

And I managed a decend second place! In true olympic spirit!


----------



## aldra

I'll settle for bronze then


----------



## Suzysetter

I'm going for gold!


----------



## Christine600

Penalty lap for me! :?


----------



## aldra

I'm disqualified :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure someone will be along soon and point out that I lost!

By not beeing last anymore.


----------



## aldra

I'm here Christine

You are not last so you lost   :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm Winning


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

That was brilliant phil


----------



## Christine600

Is that your cat, Phil?


----------



## aldra

Think I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Don't think so! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I am


----------



## Christine600

You were :wink:


----------



## aldra

So we're you :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last summer we went to Sweden. And today in the mail I got a thick camping guide in the mail. We must have spent too much money there since they want us back so badly. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

So am I


----------



## aldra

Phil
Are you wanting Christine so badly

A little music would be appropriate


----------



## Christine600

Last again!


Hi Phil & Aldra


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine


----------



## Christine600

Morning all


The cleaning lady is visiting this morning so I am staying in the MH.


----------



## aldra

Gosh has it got so late

I'll cover last place


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Aldra. Then we can sleep safe.


----------



## aldra

Sweet dreams


----------



## Christine600

After a large coffee I'm finally ready to be last!


----------



## aldra

After too much wine

So am i  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Cheers!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning  

This post needs a man 8O, Where can we find one :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Look under the sofa?


----------



## aldra

Good-morning Phil and Christine


----------



## Suzysetter

First of the month did you all remember to say

white rabbits?


----------



## Christine600

No rabbits here.


----------



## aldra

didn't realise it was March 8O  

See what retirement does to you???

Turning the calender over as we speak :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Marching on! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

> You cannot make another post so soon after your last; please try again in a short while.


How long is a short while?


----------



## aldra

Too short

1 min is just plain greedy 8O


----------



## Christine600

So I waited for more than 24 hours. But now I am last!


----------



## aldra

Me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Me 3 :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Me 4


----------



## moblee

8O Chrissy :!:

A song for you (Sssh Don't tell the others) :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok Phil

So what's wrong with me?..

She told me, she really did


----------



## Christine600

No Phil - I swear - I didn't tell anyone!


----------



## aldra

Well someone told me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last I'm telling you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok I heard :lol: 

Go listen to your music :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am listening!


----------



## moblee

At last I'm last
Where's all the ladies :love10: 

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Fighting over you :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra


----------



## aldra

Hi phil


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil! 
Hi Sandra!

Look who's last!


----------



## aldra

ME :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not any more!


----------



## aldra

I left you a while

Felt gelnerou 8O


----------



## Christine600

You're too kind!


----------



## moblee

Good evening  

Tired tonight... I need a easier JOb :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

You love it, all those delightful kids


----------



## Christine600

You do, Phil - didn't last more than 7 minutes here.  :wink: 

Sandra you can go to bed now - I'll take the night shift. :? :?


----------



## Suzysetter

You to Christine my turn for night shift


----------



## aldra

I'll take the morning one
If a late start is ok :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

Yes fine by me Sandra  

you do the late start one

when are you going to start? :roll:


----------



## Christine600

I haven't started yet.


----------



## Suzysetter

Neither have I

Must still be Sandra!

But then I am last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Suzy!


----------



## aldra

I started and finished and started again

Do try to keep up 8O 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm really trying, Sandra - and right now it works!


----------



## aldra

Well done

Iwas getting desperate  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## aldra

And where the hell have you been?????


----------



## Christine600

In bed?


----------



## aldra

So get up

What is this tread about

Where is the night watch???


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

Good morning phil


----------



## Christine600

Hi


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine, have you had your breakfast


----------



## Christine600

Both yesterday and today, Sandra. Hot chocolate today.


----------



## aldra

Just popped in to be last


----------



## Christine600

I'm going to bed - but first I had to be last!


----------



## moblee

nite, nite christine


----------



## aldra

Good morning all lasters


----------



## moblee

Poor old post :!: 

Afternoon all you Lasters


----------



## Christine600

Evening lasters!

My turn now? For a few minutes atleast?


----------



## moblee

3 minutes actually :lol:


----------



## Christine600

3 is my lucky number! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Lucky numbers
Whose won the lottery?????


----------



## Christine600

I am afraid that one number is not enough to win. The scammers demand you have several correct ones.

But I belive a nice 3 is enough to be last in here!


----------



## aldra

I'll try four

Yep four looks like a good last number :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not a quitter - so I'll try again

My third post about the number 3 - must be lucky!


----------



## moblee

You're once, twice, three times a Lady & I looooove you :lol:


----------



## Christine600

31 minutes - not bad. Perhaps 33 minutes this time? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

That was a looooooong last

It's over :evil:


----------



## Christine600

No it's not!


----------



## moblee

Yes It is


----------



## Christine600

Are you sure?


----------



## Charisma

You did get the 18000th post on the 1800th page. Congratulations!


----------



## Christine600

Is there a price?


----------



## aldra

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Christine600

18000 posts and still not last! 8O 

But perhaps this time?


Ps Sandra - your last did not last either...


----------



## aldra

nearly twelve hrs :lol: 

Long enough I was getting lonely :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hah! I managed 11 minutes! Beat that! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You lasted last longer this time


----------



## moblee

Think I'll slip in for a Quick one  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No need to be in such a hurry?


----------



## moblee

Nite nite :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Looking at today's post on MHF

Someone may well be really lasts soon


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Looking at today's post on MHF
> 
> Someone may well be really lasts soon


Don't think so! To me it sounds like some people like to moan over smalltime bugs. It may be irritating but I still find this site very useful. Personly I find all this moaning to be much more irritating than the bugs they fly up over. I hope the moaners quit and leave the rest of us in peace.


----------



## aldra

True, anyway I can't find the light switch :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Is this the Last post :?:


----------



## aldra

No my lovely

It isnt


----------



## Christine600

Neither will this be. 8O 8O


----------



## aldra

Quite right

This is

Well for now :lol:


----------



## moblee

Congratulations on being Last sandra =D> :lol:


----------



## aldra

Thank you


----------



## Wilmannie

Don't mention it! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Mention what?


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Christine!

 di nada!


----------



## aldra

Hi Annie, thought you had got lost


----------



## moblee

Moblee's Last poster


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone. Trying to get last, not lost Sandra! :lol: 

I've not deserted! I've been for more eye surgery. Hopefully both eyes saved now............hopefully they'll get good enough for my driving licence to come home! 
But for a vigilant optician I'd be near blind by now ......... and the moral of this story is .....go to Specsavers!! :lol: 

(like your LAST poster Moblee but don't let me frighten you away!! :lol: )


----------



## aldra

Great news Annie  

I'll let you be last now :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you saved your eyes, Annie!  Even more important than posting last here.


----------



## aldra

Are you into line dancing then Christine???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

*IT'S FRIDAY*........... & EASTER SCHOOL HOLIDAYS...Bliss :lol:


----------



## aldra

Are you going away in the van Phil???


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Are you going away in the van Phil???


I don't know yet, it'll be a spur of the moment thing


----------



## aldra

Go for it

You deserve it


----------



## Wilmannie

We've had a lovely mild winter, lots of snow in the mountains but my roses bloomed all winter down here near the coast. Ski slopes have done well too but now the river is huge as the snows melt.

Can't wait to get away in the van again but, perversely, maybe because it's school holidays, it's been a grey, chilly day today and the forecast says more of the same. 

Hope you can get away Phil. Go on - spoil yourself!

Sleep well all.

I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Yes Phil - go away on a trip if you want to - we'll keep the last post busy.


----------



## moblee

We'll see, loads of bills etc to pay for before pleasure


----------



## aldra

So is life Phil 

I can't believe you had 6 kids :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Expensive


----------



## Christine600

If you cannot go with the MH Phil, then we can have a meet here at the last post!


----------



## aldra

Ok what time is the meeting :lol:


----------



## moblee

A.s.a.p


----------



## Christine600

Anytime! I can bring some lamb leftovers.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Anytime! I can bring some lamb leftovers.


Will we need *Stuffing* 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll do the stuffing  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

That was delicious! 

Any more wine left?


----------



## moblee




----------



## Christine600

That was well said, Phil! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It was christine


----------



## moblee

Mot on car today 2:30pm ( one of my bills I mentioned )


----------



## aldra

Fingers crossed all is well phil


----------



## Christine600

Best of luck, Phil!


----------



## moblee

Well it passed, with a advisory on a tyre so well pleased with that


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil! Now you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## aldra

A bit more money saved towards a trip away


----------



## moblee

I can't get to sleep tonight, I suffer with this once every couple of months & can recognise if it's going to be one of those nights :!: 

Good job I've got no work tomorrow


----------



## aldra

Hope you managed to sleep phil


----------



## Christine600

Phil - have you dozed off? 

Hi Sandra.


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All,  

Snooze away all of you, I'll mind last post!


----------



## Christine600

OK, Annie.


----------



## aldra

I think I'll take over Annie

Go to sleep
:lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm still awake


----------



## aldra

Go to sleep

Remember you will soon be back at work :evil: :evil: 

You need your rest :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I did go to sleep but now I'm awake again!

Morning All  Have a good day!


----------



## Christine600

I'm last!

I'm last!

I'm last!

I'm last!

I'm last!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Well done Christine!


----------



## aldra

I'm last now


----------



## moblee

Think it's me


----------



## aldra

Phil as soon as you're on holiday

We can't get rid of you :lol: :lol: 

Not that I'd really want to


----------



## oldtart

No, it's me. Once I finally managed to get onto the topic and do this post!!!

Val


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I must say that it's really nice to see you all on the same 

page and singing the same song. And you're all absolutely right of 

course, you were all last!  

Me too! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But now it's me again! :love1:


----------



## aldra

It's just I'm really the last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You were, but it did not last this time either.


----------



## Wilmannie

But I'm first to be last today! :lol: 

Good Morning!


----------



## aldra

I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

(last)


----------



## moblee

Good morning

I may not be first to be last but he who waits lasts longest :roll:


----------



## aldra

Sometimes, Phil 

Only sometimes :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

1 Minute :!: The wife would be impressed :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very efficient!

So how long will this be last? ddmixture: 


Hi, Phil


----------



## aldra

Till now christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

[marq=down:fa3a8b94ae]Last[/marq:fa3a8b94ae]


----------



## aldra

Strong silent type

Now if that last could just run down a bit further you would be right
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good evening Ladies


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. A beautiful bright sunny morning here, looks like we're set for a good weekend. 8)
And I'm first to be last !! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning Lasters


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

It's raining again - so a perfect opportunity to come here and be last.









Hi all


----------



## aldra

A good long lastChristine


----------



## Christine600

And I am lastChristine again! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

Morning Phil & Aldra


Right now I'm last. :wink:


----------



## moblee

Yes you are


----------



## Christine600

So are you!


----------



## Wilmannie

:wink: Well, you were! Both of you! :lol:


----------



## aldra

All three of you

Now it's me :evil: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Aldra. I've been out-lasted !  

Well, .....on second thoughts, maybe not ? 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

While you Girls are doing housework  I'll take this post forward


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Housework! You're sexist Moblee!  

Also.....anyone doing housework at 8pm on a Sunday night is having a real hard time! 

But I'm not! 

So I'm ok to be last! He he he :lol:


----------



## Christine600

My first last this morning. <---- last post right here!


----------



## aldra

For a little while, now it's me


----------



## Wilmannie

Then me!


----------



## aldra

Good morning annie


----------



## Christine600

And for a few seconds - me!


----------



## Wilmannie

And then I'm back again! :roll: 

Evening All :wink:


----------



## aldra

A good innings

Now it's me. Again :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All, what a lovely day it is here, wall to wall sunshine and 

glorious Spring blossoms everywhere! Enjoy!


----------



## Christine600

Yes it's a lovelyday, Annie.

Even this last post has wall to wall sunshine!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Yes it's a lovelyday, Annie.
> 
> Even this last post has wall to wall sunshine!


         

:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: for that lovely last post, Phil, you deserve to be left in peace in last

place for a while. :lol: 

But there again .............


----------



## Christine600

:wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

:twisted: Last again!!


----------



## aldra

It's got to be my turn :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Moblee's here :smilecolros:


----------



## aldra

So is aldra :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

and me :!:


----------



## Christine600

And I am last too!


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'm first to be last again today!  

And it's another beautiful morning. We're blessed! 

Rise & shine sleepyheads, you could be last!


----------



## Suzysetter

Sunny here, dogs walked, housework almost done
and I am last yippppeeee


----------



## Christine600

Even the clouds outside can't stop me from beeing last.


----------



## Suzysetter

can't they Christine? No clouds here :lol:


----------



## aldra

Wall to wall blue skies here too


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice to see y'all on the ball! But I'm last again! :lol: 

Happy day! :lol: long lasting? :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

And we are all on page 1812 how odd

still I am last :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Let me try to even things out.


----------



## moblee

Clear Blue skies here too, but it's getting cloudier now 8O :lol:

[marq=left:b497cd8034][/marq:b497cd8034]


----------



## aldra

I hope it stays fine for Easter 

Did you decide yet Phil are you going away??


----------



## moblee

Not going away spending too much money plus wife's searching internet for a old english sheepdog puppy 8O Blimey their expensive :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:twisted: 

But just think Phil, your holiday break away would be all 

over in a week or so .......but you will have the joys (and expenses) of 

this lovely doggie for years and years and years and ....... :lol: 

And I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well not quite

It's me :lol: 

Old English , fab 

Would you not prefer a long haired German shepherd

I have one going very cheap :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 

Nite, nite


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon Lasters, hope you're all well today, no one posting??

Aw well.....that makes me first to be last today again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

And me the second


----------



## moblee

And me the **** :lol:


----------



## aldra

No comment  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let my comment reflect the lastness of my post.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well lasted Christine  
What a quiet day on last posts yesterday.

Morning All  It's another glorious sunny day here, hope you all do so well  

And I'm first to be last again today! Gotta be a lovely day !


----------



## aldra

I posted this morning

But lost it

Nevermind I'm still last  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Evening  

Going Tomorrow to look at a Old english sheepdog puppy........ We've decided a Female would be better to get with our Male Labradoodle.

Fingers crossed the Introduction goes well.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good luck Phil.
Hope you find a lovely new addition to your family.
We will last out here until you get back! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

My first last for today!  

A fabulous sunny day here - hope you have the same.


----------



## aldra

Lovely Phil , bet the family are excited


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All Lasters, it's another glorious day here, brilliant blue skies and not a cloud in sight, a lovely Easter Sunday.  Yesterday it was 17C. Hope you're faring as well.  

And I'm first to be last again :!:


----------



## aldra

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Christine600

Happy Laster everyone! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you've all had a lovely Easter Sunday. 8)


----------



## aldra

Lovely weather here today


----------



## Wilmannie

and here Aldra. Weve had a beautiful weekend.

You were first to be last today.

Maybe I'm last to be last? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello

This is the puppy, we've called her Pippa- Jane, though I wanted Molly I was out voted.


----------



## aldra

Hey

Now Im upset and jealous

You turned down Shadow

For that :lol: 
All the best


----------



## Wilmannie

She's beautiful, Phil.  

A lovely addition to your family! Best wishes for many happy years together.


----------



## aldra

Ok she is absolutely lovely


----------



## Wilmannie

morning All.  

Here I am, first last again!


----------



## Christine600

Sorry all, but I am last now.

Pippa-Jane looks adorable, Phil. I must have missed the picture thanks to the funky next page logic on this thread. But this time I saw it.


----------



## Wilmannie

Not a busy day on here  I expect you're all waiting until I go to bed.

:roll: 

But it's worth a try.......
Today I was first last.....now I'm last last.....Yea! :?:


----------



## aldra

Me 

I'm just watching on the sidelines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Sneaky!! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Still on the sidelines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: still sneaky :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I just browsing

Off toned soon to read

TV just bores me at the minute


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well!  Here we go again, another day!

 Good Morning All, I'm first to be last again today!  

(so what's new, you say?)


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> (so what's new, you say?)


My post :lol:

Gooe Evening.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Goey Evening Phil! How's the puppy?


----------



## aldra

Have you got that puppy

Come on details

I'll forgive you for not taking Shadow :lol: :lol: 

Well I might :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Fine, Very bouncy & confident & *good* :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So glad she's a good dog and confident because these two 

characteristics always seem to me to be essential for a happy dog - and 

so for a sound long term member of your family! 

Best wishes........ & give her a cuddle from me!!


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

She's georgous


----------



## moblee

Nite,nite


----------



## aldra

Good morning all lasters


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!  I'm first to be last again!  

So what's new you say (again) ?? :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I wasn't first to be last ! You were first Aldra!  

Maybe I can be last to be last? Yea !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But I can keep trying!

(I been told that I'm very trying)
:wink:


----------



## Christine600

You can try, Wilmannie - but this time I won! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are such a modest winner christine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I also got the first price in modesty! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll settle for second :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I'll settle for second :lol:


Fair enough 

Evening Ladies


----------



## aldra

How's that puppy?.


----------



## Wilmannie

I am NOT going to be ****! ( That was Phil! )
:evil: 

I am going to be LAST!!! 


(but only after I hear how the PippaPuppy is getting on)


----------



## aldra

Nope

Im going to be last


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, ok, you were for a minute there!

Now I am!


----------



## aldra

Fine

Now it's me


----------



## moblee

She is definitely feeling at home very yappy in a puppy way & our six year old labradoodle is scared of her :!: 

But he is quiet & reserved, we are hoping pippa will bring him out a bit ,we bought a huge dog cage so they sleep separately until their both 100% friends  

I also took her into School this week & they all loved her so she's already a Celebrity :lol:


----------



## aldra

Great

If you lived nearer we had a big dog cage

Bought it to keep shadow quiet after his op
Redundant since


----------



## moblee

Good morning 

A 10 minute lie-in today then I was woke by Pippa barking :!: 
She seems to be a I'm awake girl, so are you *now* :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm a I'm last girl, so you are not now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But I am, Christine! Honest! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Think it's me now


----------



## moblee

Good Afternoon


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Evening All  

I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

You were :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am!


----------



## aldra

Nearly

Not quite :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll try again, then!


----------



## aldra

Well tried christine


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn, Good afternoon from sunny Ullapool!  

Just checking I'm still last! :lol:


----------



## daniel38

you all Bonkers and can't wait to meet some of you  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Sure you'll fit in fine Daniel!  

So I am still last? :lol:


----------



## aldra

Yes you are last Annie 

Well I think 

Maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No, Aldra - I don't think Annie is. And neither is Daniel.

But I am!


----------



## aldra

Goodnight christine :lol:


----------



## moblee

I had better say Good night :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Christine600

I'd better say Good Morning then.


----------



## aldra

And it's goodnight from me :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

And it's good evening from me :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Tonight we're at Applecross Inn! Wonderful scenery, great food and ...........no midgies!

 Go to bed y'all! I'm last!

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning all  

Four tins of Lager I had last night caught up with me at 4:15 am ottytrain4:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

All you do for science, Phil!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> All you do for science, Phil!


Are you taking the p-ss ? :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nine days I was last! thought I had it hacked!

Then you appear Phil! And you been on the cider! 

And Christine, encouraging him! Interests of science indeed! :roll: 


Oh well....welcome back y'all!

But I'm last again!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm taking a pass - in the last place.


----------



## aldra

Finally back on line and last


----------



## Wilmannie

Last :?: 

Passed :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## Christine600

I agree with Phil. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight   :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Bonne Nuit, Madame!


----------



## Wilmannie

Non, non! Bon Soir mon ami ! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ah oui mon cherie. 

Je suis last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat

Non, vous etes derriere! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ca va!


----------



## aldra

First last today :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra - you're not last anymore.


----------



## moblee




----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, I'm first to be last again today!  

Have a good day!


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Wilmannie. Now it's my turn for a little while. I'm on a slow mifi but managed to log on for this!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Christine, glad you got connected.

But I'm still last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm on

And last :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And so you were Sandra! :lol: 

But I'm first to be last today! :lol: again :lol: 

Have a good day y'all


----------



## aldra

No, a long way away

But last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Or atleast next to last!


----------



## moblee

I'm Last to be Last. :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

I'm first today,it's cold here in the Pyrenees


----------



## Wilmannie

Drat! I'm second last today!

And I wanted to be last at last!  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Christine600

I'm late to the last game today. But still I am last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Late last Christine! He He :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's even later now! And I'm still last, Annie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No, it's me  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

He He! It's me!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well as Ive got Wifi

It's me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I got mifi - so it's me!


----------



## moblee

I'm Last


----------



## Wilmannie

:wink: not as last as me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

First past the last post again :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done!  

So now I can be last past the last post! :lol:


----------



## aldra

If you really want to Annie 

I'll pretend you are :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! So I have to try again!

Another new day! And the sun is shining, it's a lovely morning!

And I'm last!  :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm right behind you

Or is that I front ?? :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Depends if you want to be last Sandra!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wembley tomorrow Ladies (Football) :wink:


----------



## Wilmannie

Enjoy Phil  

(Why didnt you do rattles & flags & scarfs - we'd have got the message!)
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Time to be last again! 

You must be getting tired, Annie. I'll take over so that you can take 5.


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Christine, that's almost 5 hours, I'm back in last! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Yes, you were! :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But thanks for keeping my place for me! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I did try!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: Mmmmm.....Very trying!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I'll try again!


----------



## aldra

If at first you don't succeed 

Just let me :lol: :lol: 

At Lourdes tonight and online

Sunshine and showers


----------



## Christine600

I'll just have to keep on trying.


----------



## aldra

You are definitely very trying :lol: :lol: 
But I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Wilmannie

Now my try!


----------



## moblee

Can I have a try?


----------



## aldra

You can all try :lol: :lol: 

But will you succeed? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You can all try :lol: :lol:
> 
> But will you succeed? :lol: :lol:


I will if I buy some Trill :lol:


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: budgie over, I want to be last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll be last with you, Annie!


----------



## aldra

I'll let you both be last

Now just how generous is that :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very generous, Aldra! :lurk:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Ok! So I'll still be first to be last today! :wink: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## moblee

Good evening


----------



## Christine600

Good day


----------



## Wilmannie

Good night :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, Wilmannie - you had a long run now!  

And I have had another kind of long run - soon home now.


----------



## Wilmannie

Travel safely Christine x


----------



## Christine600

Who's last?


----------



## moblee

You I think :!:


----------



## aldra

It's me :lol: 

Myfi working


----------



## Wilmannie

It's me again! :roll:


----------



## Mumoffive

Ooh I've shirked my duty here a while I'll take last place a while


----------



## Christine600

I'm sure you have been busy taking care of the gang! Let me take over here so that you can take 5.


----------



## Mumoffive

Oh well. I did almost half an hour


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Mumoffive

Sleep is overrated. Taking the reigns again


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Tina - but now it's my turn!


----------



## Wilmannie

And now me!


----------



## Christine600

And then me again!


----------



## moblee

My Turn now Ladies


----------



## aldra

Your turn anytime :lol: 

But just edging in from France so you will forgive me taking last place :lol:  :lol: 

Maybe


----------



## Wilmannie

Good afternoon!  

Wakey, wakey! I'm first to be last again today! :lol:


----------



## aldra

And I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Can't be yet, Sandra, it's too early in the day! :lol: 

But you could try later! (later than me I mean!) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How late then?


----------



## moblee

Is *This* Late enough  :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: No, no! Really late - later than me! :wink:


----------



## aldra

About now I think :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Sandra, you were the late enough Sandra for a while there! 

Good Morning All  

Guess what :?: I'm first to be last again today :!: 
(so what's new you say!)

Now who's going to be later today! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Am I Too early :?:


----------



## Christine600

Yes Phil. Since I am later I am able to post last. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hi Annie


----------



## aldra

Hi all from a very wet France 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

It's raining here too, our lovely sunny summer days are on holiday!  
But the rain will pass.......if we can just last it out! :wink:


----------



## aldra

It's passed, the sun is shining, and I'm last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hi all from a very wet France 8O


I didn't even know you were there Sandra

Bonjour or at this time of day Bonsoir.


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> It's passed, the sun is shining, and I'm last


Ditto!


----------



## aldra

No, I'm definitely last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh No you're not!! 

(sorry, I know it's not Panto season). :lol:


----------



## aldra

Oh yes I am :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh yes! :lol: You were! :lol: 

Good Morning All, I'm first to be last again!


----------



## aldra

Certainly seems like it :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am third to be last!


----------



## aldra

Ok settle for second and fourth last


----------



## Christine600

Not bad, Sandra - but I'm last so that trumps your second and fourth. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah....but....the winner ....is....LAST!



(one can but try!)


----------



## aldra

Great, that's me then :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

T'was !


----------



## aldra

Still is :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Lasters


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil


----------



## Christine600

Phil & Aldra - look who's last!


----------



## aldra

Loo well it's me : :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning All!  

I'm first to be last today!  Again! :lol: 

Have a good day all of you!


----------



## aldra

I'm here at last


----------



## Christine600

And later on I'm last too! Well done all of us!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Didnt we do well !! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Busy day. But last now. All well.


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad all well Christine, alls well that ends well.  

Bad day for me, too much eye hospital, not enough driving licence!!

But there's always tomorrow!

And I'm last again!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Suzysetter

I am first today , oh no last


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Suzy!

But now you are neither first nor last. 8O 8O 

But I am last.


----------



## Suzysetter

Morning Christine 
Sorry your not
I am last
:lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Must be my turn now !! 
:wink:


----------



## Christine600

Or mine!  :lol:


----------



## fairways

*Ha ha*

My turn


----------



## aldra

I think it's mine 

Hi fairways


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw! :wink: Gotta be mine! :lol:

(but welcome newcomer!)


----------



## aldra

Its me, got to use Mifi whenyou can get it

And ive got it :lol: :lol: at last :lol:


----------



## moblee

I've been watching the World Cup, but now I'm watching after Last place.


----------



## Christine600

No mifi, but I can still be last


(from home broadband :wink: )


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'm first to be last again today! :lol: :lol: 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## aldra

My turn to be last, home at last


----------



## Christine600

Now you are home at next to last! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Swap places :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

A whole week I was last! Thought I had it cracked!  

But I'll just have to keep trying!


----------



## Christine600

Very well done, Wilmannie.    

But not even a day this time - sorry... :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw but Christine I do miss your smiles when you're not around!

And I'm trying! :lol: 

To be last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm still around Ladies  :hello2: 

How are you all ?


----------



## Wilmannie

Pretty good Phil.
Nice of you to pop in............have you gorn orf the world cup.......??


----------



## moblee

What world cup :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

Hi Annie

Am I last????? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Am I last????? :lol:


I'm afraid not. 

But I am!   

Last that is! :lol: :lol:

Glad to see you all here.,


----------



## aldra

Having a break so popped into be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Having my coffee after some delicious lamb and swedes - the vegetable not the people.


----------



## aldra

Abut to BBQ some sardines as a starter

Followed by steak and salad

Just too knackered to start, but the gardens are finished and looking great :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You will need another holiday soon to relax after all the work you came home too.


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice to see y'all back, even if I do have to share last place!  

But now that you've had your meal, finished the wine and graduated to the coffee & brandy I think you all need a little snooze.......so I can be last again! Night, night! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Brandy - now that was a good idea! Thank you.


----------



## aldra

Morning all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Morning Sandra

You cannot get much more last than this!


----------



## aldra

Maybe this :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Will this do?


----------



## aldra

You on nightshift Annie???


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Sandra, you lasted out well there!

But you can rest now, I'm last again!


----------



## Christine600

I'm taking a rest right here! :wink:


----------



## aldra

No it's ok

Ill take over now :lol:


----------



## Christine600

OK Aldra. Take care!


----------



## aldra

Christine

I'm back as last :lol: 

Again


----------



## Christine600

Fantastic! I have to cheer your enthusiasm!


----------



## aldra

And me yours :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Now writing this I can see that you are last, Aldra.

But later when you read this you are not!

Some sort of wizardry!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Magic I'm Last


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil - and good morning to you.


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All  

Think only men are wizards, Christine, so magic on Phil!

Methinks ladies are maybe witches!

But I'll try a spell as last to see how it goes! :lol:


----------



## aldra

It was good Annie

But not long LASTingly good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Darned spell !! :evil: 

Never could spell !! :roll:


----------



## aldra

Lat attempt at being last then off to bed :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!

A new day, cold and grey and rainy.....but I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Hi Witchannie!

The sun and clouds are battling here. Right now the sun is in the lead.

And so am I even though I am last.


----------



## aldra

Raining here  

But at least I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Raining here too now. Is that why I'm last? 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All  

Still rainy! :roll: 

Still last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Ladies  

Witch one's Last now :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok smarty wizzard!

Fast and on the ball there!

But witches have lasting powers you know! 


:wink:


----------



## Christine600

The whitch power lasted until now Witch Annie.

When another whitch came in last.  :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Feeling bewitched, Phil?


----------



## aldra

I'll settle for last place


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Feeling bewitched, Phil?


I'm under your spell *Chrissy baby*  

:love4:


----------



## Wilmannie

So I'm left with the 'bothered and bewildered' bit while the bewitched 

wizzard makes a bid for last place!! :lol: 

Guess I'll just have to keep trying!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Good you did - but now I'll try too.


----------



## Wilmannie

It's a trial being last !! 

But we keep trying!


----------



## aldra

Last at last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll just drop in to see if I'm last.


----------



## aldra

Well unfortunately Christine you're not :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Aaah - now you said that and I had to look again!

But I think I am!


----------



## moblee

8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


Cannot sleep so I might as well guard this place.


----------



## Charisma

Good guarding - you have kept everyone away - except me!


----------



## Wilmannie

And me! 
Visiting from beautiful, sunny Keswick. 
To make sure I'm still here in last place!


----------



## aldra

You were Annie


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You were Annie


 8O 8O How did you find out :!: Was it my size 10 shoes :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No Phil just your delightful self  

How are you and your lovely family ?.

Anyway I'm last :lol:


----------



## moblee

All fine Sandra

It's my eldest's 29 th Birthday today 8O


----------



## Christine600

Congratulations, Phil!









Should have let you stay last on your eldests day but then I could not have given my gratulations. Dilemma.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope y'all had a lovely day Phil & many happy returns !  

(as long as I'm last). :lol:


----------



## aldra

Where do the years go

My eldest is 50, strange how young 50 seems when it's your son :lol:


----------



## aldra

Where do the years go

My eldest is 50, strange how young 50 seems when it's your son :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Looks like they're going twice as fast Sandra! :lol: :lol: 

And I'm last again! :lol: 

Morning All, Happy Monday !


----------



## moblee

Morning all  

No work today  8O Little old bike race starting in Cambridge today lots of roads closed & Schools Yipee :lol:


----------



## aldra

Weather looks promising so far Phil


----------



## Christine600

If I'd participaded I'm sure I would have come last!


----------



## aldra

But you wouldn't

Cos it's me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Fierce competition here in Tour deLast!


----------



## moblee

I watched it today just outside Cambridge, truly spectacular event.


----------



## Wilmannie

Fantastic! 

Bless them all!

As an absolute certainty, I would be LAST..... 
Absolutely

LAST......on my hands and knees......

LAST !! 

Night everyone .......

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aldra

Get up Annie

Your knees can't stand it

I would forgo being last

But I knew I had to save your knees   :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks for that kindness Sandra! For that I let you stay last all night!

Now it's a new day so....

 Morning All. It's raining in Keswick this morning  

But the forecast is ok, brighter later.


----------



## Christine600

Well done you guys!

I'm on my last few days before heading for France, so I barely have time to be last. But it's high priority. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Getting excited Christine???


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Getting excited Christine???


No...


----------



## Wilmannie

Bye Christine, have a good time!  

Pop in when you can, just don't be last! :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine

What do you mean NO

Wish I was in France to meet up

You don't fancy coming to the north, the best part of England do you???


----------



## Christine600

I would not mind that at all. I wish they started up again with the Newcastle-Norway ferry. Would be much simpler to travel.

Wilmannie I haven't left yet. But started preparing the van and packing. Leaving on friday or sarurday I guess.

So many opportunities to be last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

But not tonight 

Im last


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Aldra. :B-fly:


----------



## aldra

12 hrs :lol: not bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not so impressive this time but still... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine

Just get on your way

Pack the van or something  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The van is almost ready. So plenty of time to check in here. 

And I will bring my mifi. And then there is wifi. So I might suddenly post something. Possibly influenced by wine. Red. Or white. Or rosé. Will be so busy.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just get on your way

A safe happy journey


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Aldra.


But I am still last


----------



## moblee

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Moblee............ Wassup :la: :la:


----------



## aldra

Hello my gorgeous one
taking the last place


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Just popped in to displace you all !  

I'm last ! Again ! :lol:


----------



## aldra

First last today :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi all - look who's last!


----------



## aldra

Me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last time I'm last from my own country for a while.


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Christine,  you tugged at my heartstrings! Come to my country 

and I'll let you be last!  

There's an offer!! :lol: :lol:


Or there again, maybe not. Maybe .......I'll just stay last myself! :lol:


----------



## moblee

5 days annie 

Jeez that was Hot today


----------



## aldra

Gosh I have been slipping 

Still last again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Nein, Ich bin hier! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw!  

Broke my spell! :lol: 

But I'm still last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Well a good day so far, shopping, drinking, Sunning it plus a Curry soon
Easy life


----------



## Wilmannie

Sounds good Phil. And schools are on holiday. Are you home or away?

We're home, but maybe only for a little while!  Working on that!  

Summer here can be great  It's the winter that's hard.

However....I'm still last! YooHoo!! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Home & away
I've got to decorate the Schools kitchen once we break up :twisted: 

The sooner it's finished the sooner I'm finished


----------



## Christine600

Annie and Phil in the meantime you have plenty of time to be last here. That's important too!


----------



## aldra

I'll be last it's my turn 8O :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, its a fresh new Monday morning and it's going to be a 

scorcher here.  

Y'All have a good week now!  

(and leave me in last place!) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Annie - will do! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

So will I

We are so accommodating :evil: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Room for one more :?:


----------



## Wilmannie

All spaces taken now! Just last place saved for me!


----------



## aldra

Quite right Annie

I'll just step aside   :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, please! :roll: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Stepping as I speak :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'd hate to step on your toes, but I think you'll find I'm in last place


----------



## aldra

My toes seem ok Moblee 

Ithink it's me


----------



## moblee

I only wanted to be Last for a Little while


----------



## aldra

Now your just tugging at my heart strings

I'm devastated

Well I think I am


----------



## Wilmannie

And so you were! Last but not least! So PLEASE...don't cry! xx

:roll: But I'll just be last please!! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well that please did it

Of course you can be last


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Thanks! :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are most welcome :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Allo 'allo!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Allo 'allo!


Now Listen very carefully I shall say this only once :arrow: Moblee is Last :lol:


----------



## aldra

I listened

I agree Phil is last

Well I think he is :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But where is ze Madonna with ze big boobies?


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> But where is ze Madonna with ze big boobies?


Norway :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra




----------



## Christine600

Noway!


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## SomersetSteve

Hello people, I'm back after far to long an absence, ready to enter the fray for last place


----------



## aldra

B*****H***

Where have you been.?

No way your getting the last place

Well not yet

Lovely to have you back


----------



## SomersetSteve

It's nice to be back  

How are you :?: 

Please, please can I have lst place for a little while :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aldra

Ok

You've had the last place long enough

You didn't deserve it 

But it's so good to have you back


----------



## Wilmannie

Well come back Steve, nice to have you with us again!  

But last place is mine! 
I'm just checking in from Beautiful, rainy Orkney to make sure of that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Times up Annie

No midges if it's raining :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

My turn again down here in sunny Somerset   

Well, it would be sunny if it wasn't too dark to see it...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all  

First last today :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Sandra! You had an early start today!


----------



## Christine600

You did not do so bad yourself, Annie!


But now it's time for Le Moi.  
Sponsored by McD France.


----------



## aldra

Hi christine


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra


Another last post thanks to McD.


----------



## aldra

It's all McD are good for Christine


----------



## moblee

McD ?


----------



## aldra

Mac Donald's the home of the healthy meal

Actually the coffee is excellent and the wifi free :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Mac Donald's the home of the healthy meal
> 
> Actually the coffee is excellent and the wifi free :lol:


OH of course :roll: Well she can Burger off & let me have a go at being last  :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Moblee! Stop burgerking about! Let Christine be last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Ladies

Anyone for a Mc Muffin  :lol:


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. And it's a beautiful, bright, sunny morning in Orkney!


----------



## SomersetSteve

Afternoon all, never fear, Steve is here, ready to be last again :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Steve.  You lasted well! :lol:


----------



## SomersetSteve

I did last well didn't I - where is everyone these days :?: :?: :?:


----------



## moblee

He who Lasts last lasts longest


----------



## Wilmannie

But she who is last...is me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I think it's me :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All  

I'm first to be last again today! :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are up early annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, early to bed, early to rise, you know.........
Truth is, sun sneaks thru the blinds at 5 am so, by 9.30 pm I'm snoring!

Lovely day in Orkney!


----------



## aldra

I love early mornings

It's the best time ever


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello Lasters   

Hope you're all having a good weekend and the sun is shining where you are.
Maybe its time for us to go home to Speyside.
Here at Kirkwall in the Orkney Isles its raining so hard that I wouldnt be surprised to see the annual agricultural show slither down the hill and disappear without trace into the harbour!! :lol: :lol: 

But at least I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

Have you slithered yet :lol:


----------



## crimbo

:wave:


----------



## aldra

And just where have you arrived from crimbo

No you can't be last

Well not yet


----------



## moblee

Crimbo will soon be here :!: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Only 20 Fridays I'm told! Methinks they thinks I will shop!! :twisted: :evil: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm definitely last 8O


----------



## SomersetSteve

20 Fridays til Christmas :?: :?:

That's the last thing I wanted to hear :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Cheer up Steve! Just a few more days and it'll be down to 19 :lol: 

And I'll still be aiming to be last! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Start saving up Steve

It will be here before you know it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last!


----------



## Wilmannie

hello Christine


----------



## Christine600

Hi Annie

Steve and Aldra too

Nice to be last again!


----------



## Wilmannie

Tis good to see you back in last place too! 
 Ooooops. :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well - I am trying! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christine

How very trying are you  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes! Just a little! But it's lovely to have you back in last place!


----------



## aldra

No way

It's me


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well - I am trying! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah very :lol:

Off to the Malvern rally tomorrow overnight in upton upon severn, can't wait.


----------



## aldra

Enjoy

I last anyway


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I last anyway


Are you taking the p**s :lol:


----------



## aldra

Pi never take the pis

I just go for last

I Maybe pissed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good afternoon All.   

We're back on mi mainland Scotland on the way to Durness sands......and the sun is shining.... :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sun is shining here too, Annie. And like you I still found the time to be last!


----------



## aldra

Welcome home Christine

I'll be last for a while now


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you Christine! No McDonalds in Thurso, but Tesco cafe wifi is good!  

So I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Wifi and a coffee - as good as beeing home, Annie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Come on I'm last 8O :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn now Sandra! Back in Tesco!  

(not as good as home Christine.......no wine!)

But I'm last! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Almost, Annie - almost!


----------



## aldra

Definitely almost :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Not so almost any more.


----------



## aldra

Definitely not almost :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You had the last place for almost an hour - well done.


----------



## aldra

I agree :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But now it's time for some


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm sure the sun's over the yardarm Christine! 
It's too late in the evening for coffee, it's ALMOST certainly ALMOST brandy time!! :lol: 

And I'm last! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Had to sample some of the cognac I bought in France.


----------



## aldra

It's definitely wine time

I'm last, at last :lol: 

Where are the guys?.


----------



## Christine600

Yes where are they?


Not last, anyway!


----------



## Wilmannie

No. Cos that's me! I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

And so am I - we're starting to be good at this. :lol: :lol: :lol: 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: You're getting too good at this Christine!  

Move over! I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No you're not! 8) 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

Oooooh Yes. I am ! 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

(Panto season looming). Heeheehee


----------



## aldra

So ok

One again it's me :lol:


----------



## Charisma

Goodnight all. Sleep well! 

Last at last! 

Dave


----------



## Christine600

Thank you for beeing our night watch, Dave.

But I can take it from here.


----------



## Charisma

Haha! OK then Christine - its all yours.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. Guess what? It's raining here! :roll:


----------



## aldra

Cold but dry so far :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It rained this morning - but it has stopped now. Even a little blue patch up there.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Christine, it's dark and rainy here! Where are you? I want that 

blue patch!! :lol: 

And I want to be last too! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Annie - the blue patch is gone.  


But I'm not - I'm last!


----------



## Wilmannie

good Morning All. 

   And today we have sunshine!  Lots of it!!

'Thunder in the Glen' this weekend, hundreds of Harleys at Aviemore.

Y' All have a good weekend now!


----------



## aldra

Morning Annie
Raining here and cold 8O


----------



## Christine600

Sunny here too - and I'm last! 



Wilmannie said:


> 'Thunder in the Glen' this weekend, hundreds of Harleys at Aviemore.


Someone should sell them some mufflers. 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's me :?: :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's good

You are here again

Our phil

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Not been having it good time lately, we went to the Malvern rally with Mhf but my wife was violently sick for 4 days 
When we got home we went to A&E & she was immediatlely admitted to a ward with a duodenal ulcer the size of a Tennis ball, after another 4 days in hospital & 4 drips to treat the ulcer & stop internal bleeding, she's back home now.

Look after your partners Lasters.


----------



## aldra

Phil

Thinking of you both

We have the same with melanoma

It's not the same it has no cure

But like you it turns life upside down


----------



## moblee

My wife had a camera down her throat into her stomach & a biopsy taken but nothing sinister found (Thank god).

Having six children, the same as you I see me & Janet as the heart of our family with the the kids centred around us needing both of us to keep it strong :!: 

When you get scares like this, it makes you realise how important you actually are to others.


I wish You & Albert the very best x


----------



## aldra

More so for you Phil

Our kids are much older

However the grandkids are not and we are a very close family

What will be will be

Imagine Phil, how important you are to others

it really says it all doesn't it?

It says just how lucky are you

Whatever the outcome

I'm sure she will be fine and you will both be there to guide and support for many years to come

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil - I'm glad they did not find anything sinister. Hope you both will get out in your MH again soon!









And you to, Aldra - it's impressive how you and Albert are handling your situation with Alberts illness.























And I am last!


----------



## Wilmannie

So very sorry to hear about your troubles Phil but very glad that the 

problem has now been diagnosed and treated. I expect your wife will 

need lots of recovery time and TLC and that's where a family come into 

their own. 

Your children will maybe be your strength for a little while.

All good wishes for a speedy recovery for Janet.


Sandra, so sad that you and Albert have this worry and I hope the 

Involvement of your lovely family continues to support you both xx


----------



## Wilmannie

But you're not last Christine!! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I am now!









Hi, Wilmannie


----------



## Wilmannie

No, no, Christine! You were last then! Not now! 8) :lol: 

Cos I'm last now! Obvious! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

You're right! You do look very last to me now!

But where would that put me? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Next to the last?..... :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Aldra - you are the last one to be next to last.


----------



## aldra

And you are the next one :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And for now I'm the last one too!


----------



## aldra

You were :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But not for long! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Hope I can last longer! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Doubt it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: It's a tough day! To be lasting last!


----------



## aldra

Definitely 

Much too tough :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> :lol: Hope I can last longer! :lol:


   No changed my mind I won't say anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Hi there my lovely Phil

You are definitely last

Well you were


----------



## moblee

Hello Northern Tottie


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps today will be an easier day to be last! 8) 8)


----------



## aldra

Maybe so :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Looks easy enough for you!


----------



## aldra

It's just so easy 8O : 8O 

Well Maybe not :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll just Ease into Last place


----------



## Wilmannie

Easy Peasy!

Just does not last!


----------



## moblee

Easy, Easy Gissa chance :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Chancer! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

This is my best chance yet! :?


----------



## Wilmannie

:twisted: YOUR LAST CHANCE 

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Wilmannie!  


But here I am destroying your nice run. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: you're right Christine, I done good! I lasted! :lol: 

No nice run though....my running days didn't last this long! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

(last)


----------



## aldra

Yet not least :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nor last! :wink:


----------



## aldra

No, definitely not last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But lost?


----------



## moblee

At *last* some quality arrives 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

But can it last, that is the question? :?: :?


----------



## aldra

What the quality??
Or the lasting :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Lasting Quality is always appreciated.


----------



## Wilmannie

So that's it then! You've all been watching Downton! 
You think one must be quality to last!   

Guess I'm lasting quality then.....cos I'm last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You were. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Your all Quality Ladies  x


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw shucks Phil! 

You earned an hour in last place for that kind comment! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'd have given him two hours annie


----------



## Christine600

Wonderful quality post from you too, Annie - lasted all the way until now.


----------



## Wilmannie

A tough weekend. All around me stalwart 'no's are turning.  

Is Mr Cameron still surfin' in Cornwall???



Ah well....I'm quality and I'm last. 

The last 'no' vote...


----------



## aldra

Good heavens Annie 

That was a lot of words

Still I'm last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yeah?


----------



## aldra

Yes :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No way, Jose! 

Sorry Sandra, got to rhyme!
Want to be last all the time!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 




(Posted by the LAST 'No'. Vote in Scotland!)


----------



## aldra

Simple

I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You both have to rethink who's last!


----------



## aldra

Ok I've rethought :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too! 

And I'm still last! 8)


----------



## aldra

Only just,

Well maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, last time I was here I was last!

And I've just checked again....and I am still last!

Honest! 

Trust me! 

:wink: 


(nighty night)


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie - I'm sorry to have to inform you about your missing lastnessess.


----------



## aldra

Good afternoon all you lasters

Losers even :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now you are the odd new loser. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: 

Well, what's a little oddness among losers! 

As long as it doesn't last!  

But I'm not a little odd and i'm last, so thats ok! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's an odd place to be. Last. But now it's me. So we are even.


----------



## aldra

I'm definitely odd :lol: 

And last


----------



## Christine600

So am I!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: 

Well, lookee here all you sorta odd and even 'used to be last' people!

I'm still last! :lol:


----------



## moblee

:hello2: 
First day back & I'm sha**ed but without the Fun 8O


----------



## Christine600

Good to have you back Phil - even if you're not last any more.


----------



## aldra

Neither are you Christine

Phil, a glass of wine and relax it will get better :lol:


----------



## moblee

More or Less had six weeks off School
Damn hard to go back  


Still last though


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw go on! Bet the little darlings were delighted to see you! :lol: 

But you're not last! Whatever gave you that idea! :roll: I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Finally got my brother's wifi code so now I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

Until now :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Missed you yesterday! But I'm last today!


----------



## Christine600

So am I! But now we'll eat before driving up to the stables to horse around a bit. Well I will anyway while my niece tends to her horse. :wink:


----------



## aldra

I'm not driving anywhere

I'm just last :lol:


----------



## moblee

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: Wonderful marvellous :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## aldra

Fried

With an egg

Not that bad :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: :roll: 

Obviously time I was last! 8) 


So you can't cook Phil, but Tesco Finest is ok. So can the cans! :roll:


----------



## aldra

I'll keep last post whilst you are horsing around :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Just time for a quick last place before driving back home.


----------



## aldra

I'll cover it christine :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Ok Phil
You cover it  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back home now and I've fetched my uncle. So I have time to be last again.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: And I've all the time in te world....to be last! :lol: 


PS. Like the donkey, beats the Spam!)


----------



## aldra

You can be last Annie

Well I think you can 8O 

Ok maybe not :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Late today! :idea: last to be last !


----------



## Christine600

Well done, but now I'm here so you can take a rest.


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm rested now thanks!


----------



## Christine600

I'm not - just had fishballs for dinner.


----------



## aldra

Fish balls 

What bit of the fish is that?. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh the fishy part, Aldra!


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Plumbing the depths! :lol: 

Just as well I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well you were :lol:


----------



## Christine600

We have all been last I think.


----------



## Wilmannie

OK. As long as I'm last to be last!  

Morning All. It's a lovely day here!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Annie

Looking promising here too


----------



## Christine600

The sun is shining here also. And I am last. A great combination!


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes Christine, enough to set us smiling!  
 :lol:


----------



## Christine600




----------



## aldra




----------



## Wilmannie

Another bright sunny day! Good Morning All, have a great day!


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Annie - it's a great day to be last!


----------



## daffodil

This post is now officially closed so I win :lol:


----------



## daffodil

This post is now officially closed so I win :lol:


----------



## aldra

No, now it is closed

And I'm finally last

Maybe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You are not even close to beeing last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Oh so you and aldra have started a new post again christinee600? cos I was deffo last on the old one :lol:


----------



## aldra

Daffodil

Yellow peril :lol: 

You could be trouble :lol: :lol: 

But then again

Welcome


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Daffodil, 
It's nice of you to pop up. Didn't expect you yet. Look for you in the Springtime. Daffo last? Naw! We know you dont last but we're always so pleased to see you!  

Meantime.....I'm last ! Again ! Last ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Briefly Annie :lol:  

But now it's me


----------



## Christine600

I predict I soon will be second to last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## Wilmannie

Correct Gypsy Christine Lee! An excellent prediction! :lol: 

Shopping tomorrow then Phil? 

(Don't we have Halloween and Guy Fox first?? :?: )


----------



## Morcko

Hi, is it him or her ? ,,,anyway I,m bound to be last.....regards. 
Leslie/Lesley....


----------



## moblee

:crazy:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok. I get it. Phil is practicing for the winter season. :roll: 
Keep Practicing Phil! 

But I'm last! :wink:


----------



## moblee

Pratice makes perfect Annie, but I'm a barmpot as well :lol:


----------



## moblee

*Good Morning*


----------



## Christine600

Good morning, Barmpot! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Chrissy


----------



## Christine600

Phil


----------



## aldra

Phil just melts my heart  

I'd le t him be last

Maybe

But you lot haven't :lol: 

So it's me  :lol:


----------



## moblee

I need to be Last, move over Darling
Que sera sera :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Did you even notice I'd gone quiet? :?: 


Trying to figure out what a barmpot is? :?: 

Is it like a honeypot maybe. :?: Or a jampot ?

Or just plain :idea: potty! 



Oh well, best be last seeing as I'm here! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Ok Phil - you can be last now! 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.  

No Christine, Phil can't be last cos he's off being barmy! :lol: :lol: 

But I'm last! :roll:


----------



## moblee

Barmpot is British slang for crazy, silly, foolish person 8O

Hang on a minute I've just hurt my own feelings


----------



## Christine600

I think it takes a barmpot to keep trying to be last here!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I think it takes a barmpot to keep trying to be last here!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


Christine, remember that without stupidity there wouldn't be intelligence, and without ugliness there wouldn't be beauty, ....so this post needs you after all.  :dontknow:


----------



## aldra

Gosh Phil that's deep for a Sunday morning :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But I am still last!


----------



## moblee

So am I


----------



## Christine600

Me three!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Me three!


You're Three  How do you reach the pedals on your Motorhome :?:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ok, four will have to do :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But after all that....I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not quite :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Starting the morning shift. 



moblee said:


> You're Three  How do you reach the pedals on your Motorhome :?:


I'm tall for my age!


----------



## aldra

Commencing the pre mid day shift :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Joining you!


----------



## aldra

5 more minutes and it's après midi :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Je suis très dernier


----------



## aldra

Too much Christine  :lol: 

And you are not


----------



## Wilmannie

:idea: I think the secret might be .....to wait until everyone else has 

finished.........and then sneak in.......LAST !! :lol:


----------



## aldra

It could be annie 

Then again the timing needs to be spot on :lol:


----------



## moblee

Me on Top Hope I've got the stamina to last :!:


----------



## aldra

Not tonight phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## Morcko

Aldra ,,,,it's not tonight Josephine ,,,so that makes me .......Last,,.


----------



## Christine600

Hi Morcko - so you were!


----------



## Morcko

Hi, Christine ,does that leave just the two of us ,or just Me,!,,


----------



## Charisma

No I'm here too


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Oh hello - so many lasters! 

And I am lastest!


----------



## aldra

Till now


----------



## Wilmannie

So many. But it's only the last one that counts really, and...


That's meeee! I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done both of you!


----------



## moblee

*So many on here at the moment* I can't handle crowds :!:


----------



## aldra

I'll back off, Mo
You just come up front


----------



## moblee

:smileycouncil: :smileycouncil:

:lol:


----------



## Christine600

Which one is me, Phil?


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, a lovely sunny day here. And I'm first to be last!


----------



## Christine600

It's better to be last to be last, Annie!


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: 

I'm working on that Sandra!

:lol:


----------



## aldra

It's me

It's how it is :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Which one is me, Phil?


Second group, 7 down, 15 across

:arrow:


----------



## aldra

Conundrums

Still I'm last :lol:


----------



## Charisma

Time for me to take over for a few minutes


----------



## Wilmannie

It's getting hard just finding a last space on here :!: 

But I'm first to be last today again! Not a bad day then! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

A great start, Wilmannie! Let me continue the same way.


----------



## moblee

I'll takeover now Ladies :love5:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Phil, always nice to see you. :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Just time for a quick lastie - still babysitting my niece.


----------



## aldra

Just popping in to be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

It might be a Quickie but it won't Lastie


----------



## Charisma

Just signing in to stand guard! 8)


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## Christine600

Morning


----------



## aldra

Scotland stays, great news :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But can Scotland post last? :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well I can :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Scotland can post last!


----------



## aldra

Hurrah it can   

Well it could :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: And again.........just for fun! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Go on Annie you be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Sandra! Pleased to please! Scotland's last post! :lol:


----------



## aldra

No way

Scotland has much more to offer 

I'm so pleased they voted to stay 

We need to be a Gt Britain


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm glad too. United we stand .......etc.
But 45% of our population think otherwise. 
A lot of people. A serious matter!

However, lookee .........I'm last again! HeeeeHeeee


----------



## Christine600

Norway can post last too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Ah I remember it well THE LAST POST so I win EH!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Ah I remember it well THE LAST POST so I win EH!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Posting twice won't cut it

These new comers 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Double trouble, Eh Daffy? :lol: :lol: 

Never mind, we'll keep you right! :lol: 

(right out of last place maybe! :wink: )


----------



## Christine600

I think this would be a nice time to post last.


----------



## aldra

So do I :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Come with me and you'll be in a world of pure imagination :joker: :flower:


----------



## aldra

I'm com 

Opps delete that

Phil I on a trip of pure imagination

Wow


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Unfortunately, a pure imagination trip is the only trip I can go on 

just now! So it'll have to do! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I last 

It's how it is :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You're right!!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> :lol: Unfortunately, a pure imagination trip is the only trip I can go on
> 
> just now! So it'll have to do! :lol:


I hope you not ill or got a poor willy :wink:


----------



## aldra

Phil

We can't have a poor willy :lol: :lol: 

I'm off to sleep perchance to dream :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw Phil, we freed Willy, if you remember, and I'm fine!! :lol: 

Still lots of eye checks tho. So can't get away for the winter.  

 But I can drive again.    

And I'm last!

Time to wake up Sandra!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Today's last place goes to:

Me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Today's last place goes to:
> 
> Me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well done :!:


----------



## aldra

Very well done

However it's now me  :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll just slip in for a Quick one 8O


----------



## aldra

It will need to be quick

Too muchwine :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight :drinking:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All.  Happy Monday!


----------



## Christine600

Happy Last Day all!


----------



## aldra

My turn to be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I havent turned in yet either. But I probably will after we have made and eaten the pizza.


----------



## aldra

no Christine 

It's my turn to be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon Alll, A lovely sunny day here so pottering in the garden.

Got time to be last tho :!:


----------



## aldra

Dull here, no sunshine so may as well be last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Quite right :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You are so understanding Annie

I think I'll let you be last

I m still thinking :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm Winning, I'm winning :smilecolros:


----------



## Wilmannie

Lottery millions Phil :?: 

Or are you at Bingo? 

Well, you just keep winning and I'll stay here saving last place for you 
:!: :wink:


----------



## moblee

Something more valuable.......... Last place


----------



## aldra

Good, Im into valuable

It's me

Im last , so what is that worth :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: It got you an overnight stop Sandra!  

But now I'm back, first in last place again! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

First in but not *last* out :!:


----------



## aldra

Last out now my lovely Phil

I'll just take the last watch

You go and enjoy yourself :lol:


----------



## daffodil

by hook or by crook I will be last in this book whoops wrong item sorry


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Daffy! Just keep trying!  

Phil! At last! 
How much did you win & what's my share? :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Phil! At last!
> How much did you win & what's my share? :lol:


What did I miss 
:?:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all  :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Evening


----------



## moblee

It's the *Weekend* :drinking:


----------



## moblee

And I've got me Avatar back


----------



## aldra

I haven't 8O 8O


----------



## daffodil

got my new one fab :lol:


----------



## aldra

**** off and stop gloatingDaffodil :lol: :lol:  

Anyway I AM LAST


----------



## daffodil

aldra said:


> **** off and stop gloatingDaffodil :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway I AM LAST


 Shocked and horrified I wont be able to sleep tonight 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

One small post for Daffodil, One giant post for Moblee  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And a nice last post from me!


----------



## Wilmannie

And me! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And again!

Good Morning lasters!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good afternoon Christine,  you've been on your own all morning.

So I can be last now! :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right I'm back and last :lol:


----------



## daffodil

Not anymore you aint :lol:


----------



## aldra

A mere blip

Daffy-down -dilly :lol: :lol: 

I am last again :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I did go for a drive but changed my mind and I'm back again where I was. With the last post!


----------



## moblee

[marq=up:7e8b99c5b4]Moblee's Last :smilecolros:[/marq:7e8b99c5b4]


----------



## aldra

I love the strong silent type :lol: :lol: 

But

I'm last my lovely phill


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok! I know! So sorry! 

I'm last back! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm late to be last - but will it last?


----------



## aldra

Well done Christine 

You held the fort all night :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Monday morning Lasters!  

Pretty good Christine, but here we are so move over now! 

:wink: 'cos I'm last :!:


----------



## Christine600

Pretty good yourself, Annie - but now I'm last again. Sorry.


----------



## aldra

Excellent all round  

But the last is me :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Excellent, Aldra - let's leave it like that!


----------



## aldra

Happy to :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, c'mon, rise and shine, just leave me last!


----------



## Christine600

We won't leave you behind, Annie! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right here with you :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Right here behind you  :lol:  


Boo! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Am I to be the Last poster of september :?:


----------



## aldra

You were Phil, congratulations  

And I'm the first last in October :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done both of you! 


But you are not last any more!


----------



## aldra

I am now :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Evening All.  It's been a lovely sunny day in Edinburgh, clear blue 

skies, a light breeze and lots of leaves fluttering. A crisp Autumn day, 

hope you've enjoyed one too  

But I'm last mind! :roll:


----------



## moblee

It's been *Long & hard* Today  Work I mean :!: Saucy :lol:

But now I'm chilling with my cyber buddies *&* some cans of Stella artois


----------



## Christine600

I thought I posted here this morning but I must have been dreaming! :roll: 

But now: Last!


----------



## aldra

You all seem to be last

Me I'm in a bit of a fog

Am I last

Actually I'm really sad and a little bit frightened

But it will be ok, I hope

I AM LaST

I only think


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> But it will be ok, I hope


You have to think that, The Alternative is to give up.


----------



## aldra

It's ok Phil

Albert won't give up

So neither will I


----------



## moblee

That's what being a couples all about

For richer or poorer, in sickness or in health....


----------



## Wilmannie

Some down moments are natural Sandra but you have so many good 

friends and such a loving family giving support. Lots of positive 

thoughts and prayers are winging your way, try to keep up the good work!

I'll even let you be last!  
(after this that is,)


----------



## aldra

Thanks annie :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

There you are! I let you be last, didn't I! :lol:


----------



## aldra

For 40 minutes :lol: 

Gee thanks


----------



## Wilmannie

Well....it's better than nothing. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Move over girls, there's a Man about the house :!:


----------



## aldra

Moved over a little way :lol: 

Not too far mind you


----------



## Wilmannie

And only sideways! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## aldra

Good day everyone


----------



## Wilmannie

And it has been a lovely day too, Edinburgh basking in sunshine and bronze leaves rustling underfoot.

And I'm last again! :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Here in Sweden clouds have dominated today - and wifilessness. But now one of them has remedied themself. So that I can be last ofcourse.


----------



## aldra

For a little while :lol:


----------



## moblee

A swede 8O Must be My TURNIP to Last place :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done Phil!


But here I am again!


----------



## Wilmannie

And here I am right behind you Christine!
So I'm last!


----------



## aldra

errrr, not exactly :lol: 

Very nearly though


----------



## moblee

Ooooh It's the  of the Post


----------



## aldra

Star you are my lovely Phil

Last you are not :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But then stars don't want to be last - they want to be FIRST!    

I'm not a star so I'm happy to be last.


----------



## aldra

I like last as well
Even next to last is OK :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

But last is best!


----------



## aldra

You need to settle for next to last

It's good well goodish :lol:


----------



## daffodil

who Aldra do you mean James Last or MOI :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

3.44am 8O Is it spring, there's some Early daffodils about :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A perfect morning to be last!


----------



## aldra

Weather sun /showers here

Central Heating on now. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Aah First can of the Day :!: ccasion5:


----------



## aldra

5.30 pm you have started early 

Me I started late but am rapidly catching up :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's raining so I have nothing better to do but beeing last here!


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All The rain has stopped. At last! 

But something has played havoc with my screen.......

My emoticon are all over the place :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well time for me to take over last place for a little while

Get your emoticons under control Annie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Last is last! La la lala la! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

You did a great job on overnight shift Christine but here I am to 

relieve you now so you can get off to bed!  

So I'm last! No mistakes! 

(And my emoticons are all back in their right places! ) 8)


----------



## aldra

Just popped in to LAST place :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well it's raining again so plenty of time to be last!    

Sorry! :lol: :twisted:


----------



## aldra

No need to be sorry as your last was short lived :lol:


----------



## Christine600

As was yours, Aldra.  :lol:


----------



## aldra

8O


----------



## Wilmannie

Ladies! Play nicely! :roll: 

Or you could just leave it to me to be last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I will leave it for you to try, Annie - after I've written this.   |


----------



## aldra

I'll just try first

To be last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Aldra - I wonder if I can do the same?


----------



## Wilmannie

All the same.......it's worth a try.......




I'm l a s t :!: 

(maybe no one will notice). :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> (maybe no one will notice). :wink:


I didn't until now.


----------



## moblee

Aaaah The weekend WOO,woo :lol:

Party time


----------



## aldra

Well done phill 8O 8O 

You were so nearly last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm afraid the video is restricted from playback on this site. 

I think I'll sit in the corner and have a cognac.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good idea Christine. I love a cognac.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil! It is! And we are both last. You are while I write this and I am as soon as I click the button.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Hi Phil! It is! And we are both last. You are while I write this and I am as soon as I click the button.


Very good Christine but now I'm on Top of you again 8O


----------



## Christine600

No, Phil - I am at the bottom! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Meanwhile I'm last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yep! That's how it works!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Yep! That's how it works!


Sur-tan-lee is :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's me again  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And here I go again!


----------



## aldra

Still me

It's how it is :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yep! Sure is! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Glad you know that Annie

Just having a stretch ......at leisure :lol:


----------



## Christine600

If I stretch I can just reach the last place.


----------



## aldra

Well done Christine

I'll make room for you :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

A stretch ....Mmmmm.....and here's me just doing porridge!

:lol: :lol: Morning All, and what a lovely day it is here, bright and sunny and warm and the leaves are glorious.


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Aldra! And I'm glad you have the nice weather Wilmannie - because I have not. 

Since seeing the sights is out of the question I bought 24h of wifi here at the campsite so now the last place isn't safe! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think I just did the double! Very last!   :lol: :lol:   8O 8O :? :? 8) 8) :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Wilmannie

But will it last? That is the question! :roll:


----------



## Christine600

It did not.  


But I am last now!  



Really heavy rain outside - I'm having problems hearing what they say on the telly! 8O


----------



## moblee

I'm ill  
I've got a cold in my nose ale:


----------



## aldra

Awwww

Shame Phil 8O


----------



## Christine600

I wish you get better soon, Phil!  


(last again)


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All!  

Phil, you can't be ill, you're on holiday! ?are you? Our schools are.
Hope you're better soon.

Just leave me last!


----------



## aldra

Who is last???? :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I don't know Aldra - I don't think you are anyway... 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, Christine was last.....just a minut ago when I checked! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Good, as long as I'm keeping tabs on you lot :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

We have another two weeks before our half term Annie.
It's only a cold but it's dibilating especially when they ask phil can you do this & phil can you do that.

In my head I'm thinking two words & the second words off  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Hey Phil - you may be ill but at least you are last!


----------



## aldra

Phil, have a a hot toddy, wrap up and wallow In your misery

You will be well soon enough

Enjoy it :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'll just enjoy beeing last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you enjoyed it Christine! :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

Not as long as you did!


----------



## moblee

I got a cold


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too! I'm miserable with it!

:evil: 


But I'm last! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Today I can see one tiny blue spot in the sky! Wohoo!

And I'm last!

And had chocolate for breakfast.

Perfect combo!


Ps! Phil and Annie - my friend use to say that the one thing that won't make a cold better but will get you in a better mood is cognac.


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Sounds like a good idea Christine! :lol: 

Make mine a double!


----------



## Christine600

Here you go Annie







and Phil too:


----------



## aldra

I've waited as I didn't have a cold

I haven't had one for over a year, maybe longer 

But enough my sympathy is worn out 

I'm last 

Tough

I hope you are feeling better though


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I've waited as I didn't have a cold
> 
> I haven't had one for over a year, maybe longer
> 
> But enough my sympathy is worn out
> 
> I'm last
> 
> Tough


 8O Disgraceful


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

Much too early for Christmas

That cold is depressing you :lol: :lol: 

Go on you can be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

Thanks


----------



## aldra

You are so welcome

Oops :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning


----------



## Christine600

Hi Phil - congrats with todays first last place!


----------



## aldra

And too you being second

That makes me LAST :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And it lasted too - but now I'm back!


----------



## aldra

So you are

But so am I :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Women
Can't be Last with 'em Can't be Last without 'em :dontknow: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

Such is life  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

8) 
Now, just let's be sensible! it isnt necessary for everyone to be Last. 


All this social chit chat and Chrissie music is very pleasant, but really, I 

must say (and without causing offence I hope) that I can quite easily 

manage to be last on my own!

:idea: So certainly you could all have a break (not serious ones of 

course) or get your Christmas shopping done (2015) or whatever!


And I'll be last :!: :!: in the meantime! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Beautifully said Annie

Meanwhile I'll just be last :lol:


----------



## moblee

small text might not get noticed


----------



## Wilmannie

:twisted: not small enough! Try invisible :!: 
:lol:


----------



## Christine600

(was that invisible?)


----------



## moblee

The Weekend again *YABBA DABBA DABBA DOO*


----------



## Christine600

Wohookend! 8O


----------



## aldra

That cold must be much improved Phil


----------



## Christine600

I'l start the ball rolling today - by beeing last!


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Dancing! :roll: 

now ball games!  

All about last place!



:wink: and I'm last! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

And so am I!


----------



## moblee

Yes Cold's all gone now


----------



## Christine600

Just like your last place then, Phil!


----------



## moblee

I knew it wouldn't *Last*


----------



## aldra

It lasted an hour and bit

Well done

Well welling done :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, well!

I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Well, well!
> 
> I'm last again! :lol:


Well done


----------



## Christine600

It's like a well of puns this thread!  


And who's last? :idea:


----------



## aldra

Well, it seems to be ME :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And me too!

Have decided to stay here in Sundsvall another night before driving further. Since my mifi work great here I can be last, last and last again!


----------



## aldra

But not quite last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I don't know - looks pretty lasty this one.  :?


----------



## aldra

Maybe only pretty much last

I'm really last :evil:


----------



## moblee

Moblee's last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Moblee was last :twisted:


----------



## Christine600

Let's all be last!  Me first! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Now my turn :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Nice turn but now I've turned on my mifi. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Show us your mifi 8O  

...................................................................


----------



## Christine600

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. 8O


----------



## aldra

Tut tut 

Just who is showing what to who  :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's long & hard 8O .............My day :lol:


----------



## aldra

You hope


----------



## Wilmannie

At last!!
:twisted: 
I'm last! :twisted:


----------



## moblee

& so am I


----------



## Christine600

Without revealing too much - I'm last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmmmmmmm.....we've all gone quiet!

Go on Christine, reveal all! :!: 

 :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's really me that is last

Contemplating phil's long hard. .......... Day :lol: 

And Christine's secrets 8O 

I'll just be last to hold the fort


----------



## moblee

Just like to keep abreast of the situation & say I'm LAST


----------



## aldra

I'm leaving you to be last

Well I was honestly :lol:


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









*MOBLEE'S LAST YAHOOO :!: *

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

oK :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last - it's no secret!


----------



## Wilmannie

aw ladies, did you see that! 

Moblee was last........and he was flashing!


----------



## aldra

Phil is on the countdown to Christmas 8O 

He'll be flashing constantly from now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Flashy or not - the important thing is beeing last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil

Are you flashing a double chin :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Phil
> 
> Are you flashing a double chin :lol:


No, It's cold :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Good I was worried :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not worried - I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Not anymore christine :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's been a busy day with driving and planning. Some shopping even. But now I'm parked and have mifi.

Time to be last!


----------



## moblee

It's been a busy day here also, but now I'm at home with the *Wifi* :lol:


----------



## aldra

But I'm here :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I used to have *hi-fi* Phil. And I have *wifi *at home. But I'm most happy about the *mifi*. Because it will let me be last! :lol: :lol:

There you are, Aldra.

But I am here!


----------



## moblee

Janet


----------



## aldra

Happy birthday Janet from me too


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

Not now :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I'm down here!


----------



## aldra

Tough Christine

I'll share last

I'm so generous 8O 
Well I think I am 8O :wink:


----------



## moblee

19000 :smilecolros: ccasion6:


----------



## moblee

8O 19,001 :lol: 

Half-term


----------



## Christine600

19001 half terms. Is that 9500 full terms?


----------



## aldra

Enjoy it Phil

Are you going away ?

Is that me last??


----------



## Wilmannie

just as well I'm back, you've been last too long Sandra!  

Move over! I'm last!  8)


----------



## Christine600

You too, Annie - too long in the last place!


I'll have to do something about that! :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Spoilsport, Christine! :arrow: But I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not any longer annie :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Finally a little sun trough the clouds!

Inspiring me to be last again.


----------



## Wilmannie

:twisted: Well, I'll just have to keep trying then! :evil: 

:lol: I'm last again :lol:


----------



## aldra

Sunshine just goes to her head Annie 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I could use a little of that today, it's grey and rainy here.....but the 

forecast is good.........


----------



## Christine600

The sun is already gone so no danger of a sun stroke any more.

I'm just glad it's not raining. 

And that my efoy is able to charge the batteries.

So that I can use the laptop to watch Twin Peaks on Netflix!

:lol: 

But had to take a break and remembered the importance of beeing last here.


----------



## moblee

Twin peaks :-# :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Twin peaks :-# :lol:


It made a solid impression when I saw it in my early twenties. And fun to watch it again! Not sure I'll do it all. But for now - fun!

And it's raining again.

So perhaps beeing last can cheer me up again?


----------



## aldra

I don't think Phil is thinking about the programme Christine. 

You know Phil :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I don't think Phil is thinking about the programme Christine.
> 
> You know Phil :lol: :lol:


 8O 8O I've never been so flabbergasted :!: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## aldra

Knew you would be

My flabbergasted one : :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I think I might have gotten that if I still were in my early twenties! :lol: :lol: 


Ps! Phil - those are not Twin Peaks - more like Twin Hills.


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Look just like double trouble to me :roll: 

But then ........I'm just here to be last :wink:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Ladies


----------



## Christine600

Good Morning lasters!

Saw another episode of Twin Peaks last night.


----------



## aldra

Good day everyone

Seems I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Seems you were righ!


----------



## moblee

*GOOD EVENING*


----------



## aldra

Right Phil

Much as I enjoyed your post

That's it, I'm last

AGAiN :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Right Phil
> 
> Much as I enjoyed your post
> 
> That's it, I'm last
> 
> AGAiN :lol: :lol:




:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Love you too :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. I'm first to be last again.


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie!

How did it feel beeing last? Are you able to explain how you felt?  



Christine600 said:


> Seems you were righ!


t


----------



## Wilmannie

:wink: Xtatic. :wink: 

I sort of like being last! :roll:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry, Annie - but I don't think it's good for you to be xtatic for too long. So I'll do my duty and take the last for a while.


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine, you've had a long last run!! Move over, it's my turn! 8) 

I'm last again :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Ha Ha Ha He He He & a couple of tra la la's That's how we move into Last place in the merry old last poster :lol: :lol: (Wizard of oz)

:help:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil - are you xtatic too?     

Hey Annie - you stayed last for 8 minutes. Not xtatic exactly. :? but a good try! :lol:


----------



## moblee

NOT eggstatic I'm **ssed off... work tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

Too bad, Phil - but it should result in a nice paycheck.  

And you had a good run here in last place. But it could not last. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Ho, Hey Ho, **ssed off to work he go,
He'll slave all day, be last all night
Hey Ho, Hey Ho :!: :!: 


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Never mind Phil, it'll soon be Christmas :!: 

And I'm last! :wink:


----------



## aldra

Forget all that drool ally

I'm last that's it :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Too right! You just tell it like it is! Drool done!


----------



## aldra

Correct :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Hey Ho, Hey Ho, **ssed off to work he go,
> He'll slave all day, be last all night
> Hey Ho, Hey Ho :!: :!:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Never mind Phil, it'll soon be Christmas :!:
> 
> And I'm last! :wink:


Very funny your not one of the *Krankies* are you :?: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Calm down my lovely Phil

It will soon be Christmas 

And I'm looking forward to your emoticons 

Ps not too soon :lol:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra




----------



## moblee

Guy Fawkes dressed up :lol:

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## Christine600

:lol: :lol: What have you had in your hot chocolates tonight?


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Morning!


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning (just).


----------



## aldra

Afternoon annie


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all lasters.

Another rainy day. I need a water powered MH the next time!


----------



## Wilmannie

8) Evening All. 8) 

A grey day. Lots of very low flying cloud! Not a grouse in sight!

But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

We've had a fantastic sunny cold day in the Peak District

I'm knackered from cycling, good food and wine

And the milking machine starts at 6.30 am

Still it's not me milking :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm knackered too - and that's just from the wine.


----------



## Wilmannie

Just a quick visit, my turn to be last I think!


----------



## aldra

Now it's mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And then mine!


----------



## Wilmannie

Round in a circle...then back to me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Ring a ring a roses :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm spinning and ending up just here!


----------



## Christine600

I'm spinning and ending up just here!


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine, you're obviously stressed out, over spun! I'll look after last 

place while you wind down :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

She does seem a bit overought

Must be a couple of nights without sleep

Get that motorhome out again Christine 
Now is that me last????


----------



## Christine600

Yes - you were last! 

But my head is still spinning so here I am again! :lol: :lol: http://emoticoner.com/files/emoticons/smileys/cheerleader2-smiley.gif


----------



## aldra

You are such a pain

A lovely pain

But still a pain :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hate to think of Sandra in pain and Christine confused :!: 

:idea: Best just look after last place for them :!: 

:lol:


----------



## aldra

Alls well Annie

I'm back at last post :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I am spinning in and out of the last place.

Business as usual then.   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">









We are in last place Sssshhhh \/


----------



## aldra

Shivers up my spine :lol: 

You are, were my lovely Phil


----------



## moblee

allo baby :love4:


----------



## aldra

That's it my lovely boy
it is a competition after all

So I'm last


----------



## Christine600

And a very nice last place it is - love the new lights, Phil.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> And a very nice last place it is - love the new lights, Phil.


I'm locally known as a Flasher


----------



## aldra

Just love Phil  :lol: 

Is that me last again??


----------



## daffodil

nope its me, cos you are celebrating your anniversary :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'm last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Sandra, 

Warmest congratulations to Albert and yourself, a tremendous success for you both. Best wishes to you both for many more happy years together!


But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

You can relax now Annie

I will take over last post now


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too!


----------



## Wilmannie

And me! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Right

We will all be last together

Ready one two three 

What only me????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am at last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Aldra - I am a bit slow - but I'm last now!


----------



## moblee

Been out most of the day........... but here now  :x-mas:


----------



## Christine600

Nice to have you next to last, Phil!


----------



## aldra

Even better to be last

Returned from the meal

My goodness did I really start all this?

23 all immediate family

Bedlam, mayhem 

Be warned Phil you have got it all to come 

Exhausted aged parents :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

:lol: I wouldn't change a thing Sandra but it's damn expensive with all the Birthdays AND Christmas is something else :!: 

Christmas Day & Christmas dinner are very special though


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie - lots of weather today. A perfect stay inside day.


----------



## aldra

A lovely sunny day here :lol: 

It's been a great autumn so far

And I'm last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But it did not last, Sandra.  

You'r lastness that is. :lol:


----------



## moblee

Last in Last out


----------



## Wilmannie

L A S T I N(G) will just do fine :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

A quick dash into last place :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> A quick dash into last place :lol:


Just got out of Bed :?:


----------



## aldra

I got up today feeling fragile 

Cooked breakfast and ate it against my better judgement :lol: , but HE was hungry

Got A book by Clare Balding as an anniversary present, it's great, curled up in bed, blanket on and read most of the day

I'm up now 
:lol: :

And I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I love to read!

And it was fun to read about you all beeing last but this time I'll write it:

L A S T


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you enjoyed reading about being last Christine...but I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm first last today :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's fun beeing last you know!


----------



## Wilmannie

8) It's really a matter of persistence and perseverance! 

Being stubborn in fact! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Too bad I'm quite lazy. 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: No, not lazy, I don't believe that! Laid back maybe, coooool!


----------



## Christine600

I laid back in bed again this morning. So definately too laid back to be an early bird today.


----------



## Wilmannie

But it's the last bird that matters here, not the early bird! 

And I'm last bird now! :wink: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Maybe possibly 
Actually NOT :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I have done it with my budget. So then I'll just reconcile this thread too.


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine!! :!: You mean your budget worked? :?: 

 Or just that you reconciled the differences?  

Never mind! You were last! 

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

No it's me

LAid back emoticon
Come on Phil :lol: 

A laid back emoticon :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

It's sort of egg- shaped! (hens know all about it! )


----------



## aldra

Cluck cluck :lol: :lol: 

Last to lay :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Christine!! :!: You mean your budget worked? :?:
> 
> Or just that you reconciled the differences?


Both - in different parts...

...beeing last is easier!


----------



## aldra

Sometimes Christine :lol: 

Not this time :lol:


----------



## Christine600

How about this time then?


----------



## aldra

Maybe,
Maybe not :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Maybe not - but it wasn't a bad one!   

Maybe this one won't do so well. :?


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All, A grey rainy, morning here, hope you have some sunshine.

A good innings Christine but you must be tired now! 8) Off to bed with you, I'll look after last place now!


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Annie - and we do have sunshine!

And I have had my eggs & coffee so I don't mind taking the next shift.


----------



## moblee

[marq=left:3756b4bdf6]<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">







[/marq:3756b4bdf6]


----------



## Christine600

Who's that, Phil? A janitor spreading sand on the ice?


Anyway - he's not last any more!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Who's that, Phil? A janitor spreading sand on the ice?
> 
> Anyway - he's not last any more!


 8O 8O It's *SANTA* don't you recognise the face :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Phill

Too early

We don't want Christmas yet :lol:

[/list]


----------



## Christine600

So Santa is working as a janitor in the off season?   


Phil - are you Santa?  :lol: :lol: 


For Christmas I wish to get the last post here!


----------



## Wilmannie

Christine, you wish for the last post every day!

You're entitled to Christmas day off! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Annie - but then you or some of the others would have to take the Christmas shift - and that wouldn't be fair to you either. 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

It's the Season of Goodwill Christine so I won't mind helping you out! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Then we all have to stay here! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll stay last

For a while :lol:


----------



## Christine600

It's nice and quiet in here, Sandra


I think I'll stay here and take a nap!


----------



## aldra

No snoring :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I did not hear anyone snoring. 


Now it's time for coffee! :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll sneak in while it's nice & Quiet.


----------



## Wilmannie

:wink: I'll sneak in while they're all snoring! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I left because of all the snoring! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Just popped in for a peep

Good no one is snoring yet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

"But I'm last!" I snorted.


----------



## aldra

Snorting :lol: :lol: 

I'm not coming in last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning!  

Now all the snorting & snoring is done........I'm first to be last today! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm second to last

Actually make that last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No!  Don't think so! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

*snort*


----------



## aldra

Disgusting Christine 

A snorter :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! Try again! 

 Good Morning.  

Now all the snorting is done ..... I'm first to be last today! 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let's see if I can be last then, Annie!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll take the evening run :lol:


----------



## Christine600

A new day - a new last place! :lol: :lol: 


And coffee and eggs to start the day. It can't get any better!


----------



## Wilmannie

But we're at wine-time now Christine! That's better!

Coffee and eggs was ages ago! Come on, keep up! :lol: 


And, by the way, I'm last :!: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And now I'm too late for the wine-time. :? 

But early enough to be last for the coffee time!


----------



## Wilmannie

And I've missed both!! ........but a little cognac, maybe.......

Then I'll manage nightshift at last :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'd better take over annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Phil, but here I am again, bright & early and

First to be last again today! :lol: 

Good Morning All. Have a nice day now!


----------



## Christine600

And really early too, Annie - you must be exhausted by now!  


Better if I take it from here.


----------



## aldra

Just leave it to me

Older wiser and all things else

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Richer too?  

But not last :!: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

What constitute richer Annie ??

Money doesn't buy the important things

Like being last, last,last

Have I over doe i 8O 8O :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You could not pay me to be last here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'm free............Shut that door Everard :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You are free from last duty too, Phil - I'll take over now! :hippy2:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm not free! My better half tells me I'm expensive! 
But I'm good value! :lol: :lol: 

And I'm last! 

:lol:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you Annie - and thanks to your better half for putting up with you staying here all night!

But now I've had my coffee and can keep an eye on this spot!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> But now I've had my coffee and can keep an eye on this spot!


Aah poor chrissy........... Get some clearasil :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll take over

Whilst you lot sort yourselves out :lol:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Aah poor chrissy........... Get some clearasil :lol:


I prefer to drown my sorrows with this wine bottle I have in the kitchen. And I will do so before going to bed.  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Not entering to the clearasil

Wine well it makes you feel better

But does nothing for the spots

Me I'm too old for the spots


----------



## Christine600

After some wine you don't care about any spots.

Not even care about posting last.

Or I would have. :roll: 

But now I do.


----------



## moblee

Been Christmas shopping today in Bury (Sorry sandra) Bury st edmunds :lol: 
I have *never ever* seen it so packed :!: 
Think I need to do some online shopping


----------



## aldra

I'd be doing that Phil

If it was Bury here

You would have been here enjoying a meal


----------



## Christine600

Did you get anything for me, Phil? 


Anyway - i't time to be last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas shopping & cards done & dusted and I'm enjoying a trip

to sunny Spain! Bliss!   

And I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Enjoy Annie

Sunny Spain

Possibally


----------



## Charisma

I'm still awake, so will look after the post for a while. night night all.


----------



## Christine600

Lucky you, Annie!

And if it rains occasionally you can still be last from rainy spain!  :lol:

Well done, Charisma! But now I'll take my Charisma and park it in the last post!


----------



## Wilmannie

The rain in Spain stays mainly on the plain!!

Everyone knows that! And I'm by the seaside! And it's sunny!



And I'm last ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

How can you leave Scotland at Christmas Annie ?.

Can I come and hide In your house???


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Will be back with family on Christmas Eve! :lol: 

Meantime, it's sunny & warm here! The hotel is good!

And I'm last! :lol: :lol: 


(sad! Had to leave Maisie MH at home!)


----------



## moblee

I'm still around, having a roughish time at work lately, kind of being picked on for people under me not doing their work properly 

*Very nearly* told them to stuff the Job where the Sun DON'T shine :!: :!:

Soon be the Christmas break


----------



## Wilmannie

Don't let it get to you Phil, all jobs have bad patches, hope some Christmas goodwill creeps in soon. 

You can always pop in here to be last & to let off steam! :evil:


----------



## aldra

Phil this is a long school term time, people are getting tired and niggley 

Kids too

soon be Christmas break, hang in there


----------



## Wilmannie

You too Sandra xxx. Thinking about you lots.


 Still sunny in Spain you guys! And I'm last again!


----------



## aldra




----------



## rosalan

Sorry! Must I hold on until midnight?

Alan


----------



## Wilmannie

Pretty good Alan! Well held on! You did nightshift!  

But I'm awake now .......and I'm first to be last again today! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm down from the snowy mountains and back into phone signal territory - so I think I deserve a rest here in the last place!    

You can have your lunch Annie - and Alan is probably sleeping after his night shift.


----------



## rosalan

is it Midnight yet? Damn! I must have dozed off but there is always a next time!

Alan


----------



## Christine600

Yes Alan - there is always a next time.

But not this time - unless you want to make me some coffee? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Now Alan, What's with this midnight bit? Are you trying to be last 

for 2 days?  Whereas, I just want to be last........ :wink: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

And you are last Annie 

I mean you were  8O 

It's me now

Well done that Alan :lol: the 10-6am shift  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I can happily sit here for a while now. Reached Sweden, found some cognac in a cupboard. Coffee maker worked - and had one more choco bar in the fridge. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christmas come early Christine :lol:  

At Last :lol:


----------



## aldra

Christmas come early Christine :lol:  

At Last :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And today it snowed! Well sleet and hail mostly...but still got me into the Christmas spirit.

I'm last now but I'm not sure for how long since I'm out shopping soon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

No hurry Christine, you can rely on me to hold on to last place.....


----------



## aldra




----------



## Wilmannie

For as long as I can! :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## moblee

Christmas shopping today, plus wife's haircut 8O I think I need shorter arms & Longer pockets :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I really need a haircut

Don't know where to go :lol:


----------



## aldra

I really need a haircut

Don't know where to go :lol:


----------



## aldra

I really need a haircut

Don't know where to go :lol:


----------



## moblee

I heard you First time :!: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Some things need to be stressed 8O :lol:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Some things need to be stressed 8O :lol:


Yeah Like my bank account :lol:

Nite,nite.


----------



## Wilmannie

I need a haircut too! Don't know where to go in Benidorm..any ideas?

(Are we an exclusive club d'yer think or just been too busy to think about haircuts)

Good luck with the shopping Phil!

And I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

I just had a haircut - so I can stay here while you two find a hair dresser.


----------



## Wilmannie

There was I thought I was last forever...and up pops Christine!

Ah well, one can but try! 

And I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

And my hair is still long :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: Mine too! :lol: :lol: 

But I'm thinking about it!

Can't face the daughters next week without a hairdo! :roll: 



But I'm last again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

I always had long thick hair

Now it's long and thinner :lol: 

When cut sometimes it is naturally curly 

And sometimes it isn't :lol:  :lol: 

And I hate going to the hairdressers
But being last

Great :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: Well, 1 of us will have to bite the bullet and find a hairdresser Sandra! 
How about if I keep last place warm and you go first? :idea:


----------



## aldra

Mine went to be an air hostess 

Haven't had it cut since

Need someone who can do wet cut and leave it

I don't do sprays, shampoos etc

My thing is if you cut it well it doesn't need all the trimmings 

Because I can't do it


----------



## moblee

:hello2: *One more day* It's been a Long term 
One of my hardest :!:

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## aldra

Phill

I'm with you on your last day

Go for it :lol: 

After that it's only money you can't afford

Well if you will have six kids

Irresponsible :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm disowning my six

It's a new era


----------



## Wilmannie

Go on Phil. You can hack one more day! 

Then put your feet up and let the joys of Christmas (including an empty 

wallet (because really, they're worth every penny)) carry you through 

until a new year! A clean slate, as we used to say


Whatever, what's one more day??

Then I might let you be last................................


----------



## Christine600

I take it you have your feet up Phil and cannot be bothered to be last here. But that is no problem - you can just relax and enjoy your hard earned time off. I'll look after this place. Wilmannie and Sandra are probably too busy too looking for their hairdressers. 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Decided not to bother finding a hairdresser :lol: 
Will Make it aNew Year resolution to find one

Out with old in with the New :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Sometimes Sandra I envy the men with their 2 mm. hair cut. 

But I would not like to look in the mirror. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Gave up looking in mirrors years ago

I know I am fabulous :lol: :lol: 

And last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Too right! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'm fabulously last too!    

And without a shaved head!


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, looks like I'm keeping my hair on for Christmas!

I know you're fabulous Christine & Sandra! :evil: but I'm last! :wink:


----------



## Christine600

That's fab too, Annie!


----------



## moblee

All this Talk of Haircuts, we don't want any shaved Ladies  :idea: or do we  8O 

( I'll be on Santa's naughty list ) :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I prefer men to have shaved heads and not combovers if they start going bald. But it's not easy to get the men to see this themselves. A friend of mine must be close to world record in combovers - but it's no use talking to him about it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm shattered
All the kids and their kids

A lovely night

We took them all to the theatre
Fed them

As I said to albert

Right
Let's go and see our dynisty


----------



## Christine600

Sounds wonderful, Sandra!

But then I'm giddy with joy for beeing last so I may talk too much. :lol:


----------



## moblee

*HELLO*
Shopping again Today, (I think) we're finished now


----------



## aldra

About time Phil

I cheat now it's money all round

The parents can take care of the presents

I wouldn't have a clue about what they want

So some to spend, some to save

So shopping spree after Xmas

Done


----------



## moblee

*HAPPY CHRISTMAS LASTERS*

Is this the Last post :?:








:lol:


----------



## aldra

Phil it should be

But I need to wish you and yours 

Merry Christmas 
 

To you and all last posters


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Is this the Last post :?:


Almost! But not quite. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matchlock

So what is all this " The Last Member to Post here is the best
MHF member"
How do you qualify for this?

Barry


----------



## aldra

Barry you can't

We just talk to each other

But there again

I'm last :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

So you were Sandra!

Hope y'all had a great Christmas xxx

And I'm last!  Again! :lol:


----------



## aldra

A lovely Christmas

Slowly recovering :lol: 

But still last


----------



## Wilmannie

Gee! I didn't last long, did I?  

But.......there again........


----------



## aldra

You still didn't last Annie :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let me give it a try, then...


A lovely Christmas - and today we even got a white one.


----------



## aldra

The snow missed us

South Manchester and the Pennines, either side of us snow

Covering of white frost though


----------



## Christine600

It's almost all gone now, Sandra. Back to the rain.


----------



## aldra

Such is life Christine

Foggy here


----------



## Wilmannie

Lovely sunny days and frosty nights here but no snow as yet.

Nice to be home though.

Nice to be last too! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Welcome home Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Happy New Year to y'all and best wishes for a healthy and happy 

2015!  



(And I'm first to be last again!). :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Happy New Year to you to Annie - and all other who've been last here!


----------



## moblee

LASTERS


----------



## Christine600

> LASTERS


Lasters LAST better!


----------



## aldra

So true 8O


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: They just keep coming back for more! :lol:


----------



## aldra

They do :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And it's never to late to be last!


----------



## aldra

It is sometimes

For a while at least :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

But then you're last again!   

Or atleast I am....  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

You certainly were :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Your avatar looks melancholy today, Sandra - is it him looking at the puppy you are babysitting?


----------



## Wilmannie

He does seem to be a bit pale and wan now you mention it Christine! :roll:


----------



## aldra

He is doing well

But a bit sad 
Give him a few days it may improve

The pup is mega energetic

Less than the size of his head

A long legged cute little mut
His name is Winston 8O 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh, you've got a new puppy! How lovely! Tell us about it...I'll 

even let you be last long enough! (For a few minutes!)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

It's definitely not mine

It's my grandsons

He should not have it, his mum works full time, he is at school

So I'm stuck with it during the day

He might improve,might :lol: 

His mum is a Rhodesian ridgeback, he is a long legged runt of the litter

Shadow is bemused


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: And there was I thinking about a cute, fluffy, little bundle of fun! 

:lol: I'm totally disillusioned! :lol: 

But I'm last! :lol: 

ps. Good luck Shaddow! Get that pup growled into shape! :lol:


----------



## aldra

All my pups have been solid short legged bundles of fur

German shepherds

This one is a short coated, deep chested long legged ?....

But he is fast and cute

So who knows he one day may be a dog


----------



## Christine600

You were very kind Annie letting Sandras puppy story stay last for so long. But now it's my turn.

I've never had a dog - but we did have a cat growing up. It loved to tease the neighbourhood dogs. :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'm exhausted
Watching a pup to prevent peeing and worse

In between he is a whirlwind 

Shadow watches him with distain

Although I think it might not be long before they become an entity

:lol:


----------



## Christine600

I could do with some exercise after the holidays. Perhaps I could look after the puppy for a few days?


----------



## Wilmannie

My daughter has a new puppy, a tiny little dachshund called Princess 

Treacle! We always had dogs when she was growing up. She has a 

border terrier and a Jack Russell too. I love them but don't really want 

to start off with a puppy again or to take on the problems that just might 

come with a rescue dog. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Good luck Sandra (and Shaddow) :lol:


----------



## aldra

I so need it   :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm last! :lol: 

Last to be last? :arrow:


----------



## Christine600

So last year!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Think I'll go for last now :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I like beeing last too!


----------



## aldra

No, it's definately me Christine :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I'd better hurry to make this post!  

We have just gotten the power back after an outage. And the wind is picking up so it might go again.

Luckily we have the motorhome kitchen to cook in if neccesary since our kitchen is all electric.

So - I'm last while it lasts! 8O


----------



## aldra

It lasted till now Christine  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And here I go again (between power cuts)


----------



## Wilmannie

No power cuts here (yet?) so I can easily mind last place! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very well, Annie - but the wind has slowed down and we have had power for *hours*! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

I'll just pop in before the day ends :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Let me start off a new day then!


----------



## Wilmannie

Then I'll continue!


----------



## aldra

And then there is me  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And I'll keep posting!


----------



## aldra

Quite right

Am I last??


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, you were :!:


----------



## Christine600

You all were - and I am!


----------



## Wilmannie

You were too Christine :!: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

All this grammar is so difficult! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


But here I will be last as soon as I submit.


----------



## Wilmannie

That was right too! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So why are you not last then? :roll:


----------



## Christine600

That is a very philosophical question Annie - I have no idea!  :lol:  :?


----------



## Wilmannie

:roll: Well, there we are then! We're not wise! :roll: 

Just last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Very last!


----------



## aldra

Well I'm wise

Well wise-ish

And I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: so you were!


----------



## aldra

So I am :lol:


----------



## Christine600

You were both wise enough to know that you have to post to be last.

But now I know too!

:roll: 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All. Crisp white morning here, very pretty.


----------



## Christine600

Dripping from everywhere around here. Very wet. 

:?


----------



## aldra

Snowing on and off but not sticking, frosty though


----------



## Christine600

Colder here too - but no snow yet.


----------



## Wilmannie

:?: Just checking. :?: am I last again :?:


----------



## moblee

:hello2: Ladies
I'm still around.


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness :lol: :lol: 

I feeling better  

Still feeling last though


----------



## Christine600

It's great to have you here, Phil! But you're not last. 

I'm glad you're feeling better, Sandra. But you're not last. 


I'm feeling like a zombie. But I'm last.


----------



## aldra

I'm feeling better cos Phil is around

Heart emoticons  

And I'm last


----------



## moblee

I still Love my cyber Ladies :lol:


----------



## aldra

We know

Lots of heart emoticons


----------



## Wilmannie

Good to see you back Phil.  

But I'm glad I'm still last :wink:


----------



## Christine600

Where are you, Phil?


----------



## aldra

Guess he is working Christine


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Guess he is working Christine


Unfortunately......... I don't enjoy it much anymore, the hierachy have gone Rule mad :!: I think Ofsted are squeezing them.


----------



## aldra

Phill

Try to get back to the time before

Remember what you did enjoy and enjoy it again


----------



## Christine600

We are rule mad here too, Phil. You have to post last - or else!


----------



## Wilmannie

Spring will be springing soon Phil, then things will start to look brighter.

In the meantime just 'coast along'. Better times always come around.


 and am I first to be last again?


----------



## Christine600

Yes you are, Annie!   


...oh - wait...


----------



## aldra

I'm just last

Smug emoticon


----------



## Wilmannie

So......I'm first to be last again today.......only a matter of time until 

I figure out how to be last to be last.........


----------



## Christine600

You haven't figured that out yet, Annie - I'm sorry!  


I just renewed my subs so that I can continue to stop you and the gang from staying last! :twisted:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: But I'm still working on it! I'm first to be last today again! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

And you did well, Annie! Stayed last all night!

But I slept well so now I'm in top shape and take the last leading position.


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Christine! Glad you slept well but you were on duty and I think that 

you must still be sleepy as you can't tell my am from my pm! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

I guess I'm not much of a morning person! :lol: :lol: 


But I'm still last! 8)


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: :lol: And so you were! For ages! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Well I'm last 

 :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

:lol: at last!


----------



## aldra

I'm last

Such a good feeling :lol:


----------



## Christine600

> :lol: :lol: And so you were! For ages! :lol:


More like lost! 

But now I'm found to be last again.


----------



## Wilmannie

:evil: :twisted: Oh No you're not! :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning
Ladies stop fighting over my *Pole* position  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

No good to have the pole position here, Phil.   

Better to have a slow motorhome and end up last! :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Only because we don't have poles :lol: 

Whoops


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! No poles, no pole dancers! 

But I'm last! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Sandra!


But now you can finally get some time off. I'm back!   


While it lasts :?


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Christine

How's the trip going??


----------



## Christine600

First I'm sorry Annie that I did not see your last post yesterday and gave Sandra all the credit.  I blame on this funky thread not allowing me to look at the last page.  So...


Congratulations to Annie staying last almost a week!    



Sandra the trip has parked after over a week of driving. Finally reached temperatures above zero! And found wifi!! at this camp site in southern France.


But now - time to get out and about.


----------



## aldra

Recon it was me anyway

Who is this upstart called Annie??

Christine go for it, I wish I was in France to meet up


----------



## moblee

Good evening Ladies  

South of France quiet this time of year Christine?


----------



## Wilmannie

Annie?? Oh...she's last! :lol: 

Again! :lol:


----------



## Christine600

The last time I visited France it was livelier, Phil.  

Sandra this is the last time I'm telling you - you weren't last.   

Annie - you did not last for long this time. :lol:  


Three puns for the price of one - not bad!  


:roll:


----------



## Wilmannie

Pretty good puns Christine :lol: :lol: 

What was so lively last time you were in France, I wonder, since it still makes you blush!  

Aw well, I'll save you the joys of being last! For a little while.


----------



## moblee

Good Evening Ladies 

It's the Weekend *plus* half term :lol:

:love5:


----------



## Wilmannie

Great stuff Phil, enjoy the holiday.  

As long as I'm last! :lol:


----------



## aldra

Happy Valentine's Day to you all :love4: :love4:


----------



## moblee

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY* To my Ladies x

I don't know what's happened to the postman Today? Only one card  
Postman usually empties his sack in my Hallway   :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

Wel you had one from me :love1: :love1:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## aldra

Well done

Jmdarr

You were almost last  :lol:


----------



## Christine600

So were you, Aldra. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

It's MOBLEE time


----------



## Jmdarr

Simples its meee again slipped in under the radar for the winning blow


----------



## aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jmdarr

:sign4:


----------



## moblee

:spam2:


----------



## aldra

Calm down Phil

I know it's half term

Even so :lol:


----------



## moblee

8O Too much *Spam*


----------



## moblee

Sandra :love4:

A bit Late for Valentines day but.................






P.s Don't let Albert see this post :!: :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you're late Phil! 

But I'm last! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee

Hello Annie


----------



## Christine600

Evening all.


----------



## aldra

Phil

We are already together

We share 6 kids

A partner second to none

And a little secret love affair   

We know what it's like to have six kids

I know what it's like to have 6 kids partners and 10 grandkids

Take a deep breath my lovely

You ain't been there yet

But it's fantastic and you will know

Aldra


----------



## moblee

Ooh err Looks more like filling in a form


----------



## Wilmannie

*Wilmannie*

Am I last is what I want to know?!


----------



## Cazzie

And I can't find any like or thank buttons etc.
But at least I'm last on here for a bit☺☺

Cazzie


----------



## daffodil

You can access the last page YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE now I will play 
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I can hear you saying so I am last>:wav:rotest::2gunfire::blob6::blob6:


----------



## Christine600

I saw that too, Daffodil - so I had to post a new last post!


----------



## Wilmannie

*Wilmannie*

But I still can't figure it all out!

All I want to know is....am I last again??

Because I am totally pissed off trying to post anything on here?

Honest....I AM HUMAN


----------



## Wilmannie

How can I get. Refund on my subs?


----------



## moblee

You were Last annie :grin2:

Give it a try it's new for all of us xx


----------



## aldra

Annie I'm human too0
Although rapidly becoming non human
Stick with it 
I'll cover last place for you:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back once more into the breach my dear fellows.


----------



## Wilmannie

*Wilmannie*

This is a 'quick reply'. Shouldn't take me more than half an hour!

Hi Everyone! I've logged on twice and entered my password three times to get this far, plus answered three 'prove you're human' boxes........so..........

Am I last?


----------



## Jmdarr

Just took me all day


----------



## moblee

When you log on on the homepage there should be a remember me box tick this & you (might) be alright.


----------



## aldra

Phil, obviously I'm totally forgettable , it refuses to remember me
So non human or not I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

*Wilmannie*

So you were Aldra! But here I am!

Even if I swear every post will be my very, very last, last post!

Same performance as yesterday(in spite of ticking the box Phil) ... Multiple sign-ins and password entries and had to prove I was human three times .......but I'm beginning to have doubts about that!


----------



## Jmdarr

This is the very last post


----------



## moblee

Hi, I've just come in from work & straight on here No log in or nuffing 


I'm sure you are Human annie.... if you lived closer I'd check for you !! > :toothy8:


----------



## aldra

Exactly the same for me Annie
Are you using the IPad on safari??

Any way at least I'm last


----------



## Christine600

The camp site wifi has been wonky all day but now it's finally getting up the speed. 

So I can swooosh into last place! :nerd:


----------



## Jmdarr

In essence the last person should turn of all the lights as they leave


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, Aldra, iPad on Safari.
This time seems more straightforward, I just logged in once.
Phil, I can't let you check my human status, I've developed some strange ticks this last week, and alien habits!

And Jmdarr.........I'm last, and im not leaving yet!!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Phil, I can't let you check my human status, I've developed some strange ticks this last week, and alien habits!
> 
> And Jmdarr.........I'm last, and im not leaving yet!!


Far out Man :eating: :hathat8:


----------



## aldra

Think I'm last at last


----------



## Wilmannie

So you were Sandra!
But here I am!
Last but not least!


----------



## moblee

:greenjumpers: I'm last & I'm Happy but that's just a *Human reaction*


----------



## Jmdarr

This could go on forever :crying:


----------



## aldra

Last forever

Still trying


----------



## Jmdarr

Still got a few years before I retire age matters


----------



## aldra

Ill leave you to be last Jmdarr

Oops


----------



## Cazzie

Glad to see the real Shadow back on your avatar Aldra.

Cazzie


----------



## Jmdarr

To be or not to be that is the question -


----------



## Wilmannie

To last or not to last, I wonder.......


----------



## aldra

I'll cover last post whilst you two ponder the meaning of life


----------



## Jmdarr

My last post on this thread


----------



## moblee

_0Hello Lasters _


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil my love:love7:

You are almost last:smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I fibbed


----------



## aldra

I knew it


----------



## Jmdarr

Funny that I knew you knew but couldn't fathom out how you knew not unless you are phychic.


----------



## Wilmannie

Just knew you wouldn't last as last?

We can work it out!


----------



## aldra

I am definately psychic 

It's how I am

But am I last??? B


----------



## Jmdarr

Adria rule ok


----------



## Jmdarr

Is that it I'm last at last


----------



## moblee

Good Evening :grin2:

Winter over ??


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All. 

Like your link Phil but Winter isn't over here yet I think.
We got back from Spain yesterday and there was a lot of snow in the Cairngorms 
so we used the coast road by Dundee and Aberdeen to get home

But, there again, today is a beautiful day! And I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

So many last posts - I think I will make one too!

Lot's of snow in Spain too - but only on the peaks of Sierra Nevada. Very visible in Granada.


----------



## aldra

Go on then

I'll be the last of the lasters


----------



## moblee

:santa:

I'll be on Top all night, hope I have the strength :surprise:


----------



## Wilmannie

Trust you're worn out then Phil! So I'll be last!


----------



## Christine600

Top or not does not matter Phil - it's beeing last that counts! Wilmannie got the idea. And guess where I am? :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

you hoo


----------



## aldra

Maybe underneath Phil

I reminisce 

jmdarr

Just what is that you hoo 

Ok Christine

Where are you


----------



## Jmdarr

It's a form of hello I'm here you might have another term for it up north


----------



## aldra

Up north
We have many terms

However you were last
We're


----------



## Jmdarr

last again


----------



## aldra

until now


----------



## Christine600

I thought I were last but got to keep trying.

Or I am close to the Europe Point if you like. :nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

Gotta ask.........

(While I'm last)

Where's the Europe Point Christine??


----------



## aldra

Not as close as I am to last Annie


----------



## Jmdarr

Nearly last again


----------



## aldra

Not quite nearly enough


----------



## moblee

I'll sneak in to be *Last Longest :laugh:*


----------



## aldra

You should be Phil

But you are not


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh dear, oh dear! 

Just have to keep trying! But Aldra is more trying than I am!

But I'm last again and it's a lovely day!


----------



## moblee

You're both very trying :laugh:


----------



## Jmdarr

Me again:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

What! Again!


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Where's the Europe Point Christine??


It's the southernmost point of Gibraltar - closest to Morocco.

Since then I have also visited Punta de Tarifa which is the closest point to Marrocco from Spain.

So you could say I have visited the last points of both Britain and Spain - which must be well done here! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Very well done Christine

Just not last


----------



## Jmdarr

We have been to lands end does that count


----------



## aldra

Definately close to the last

Outpost that is


----------



## Wilmannie

Thank you Christine. I should have known as I have been there.
Have also spent many happy times at Tarifa. I hope you're enjoying your trip.

I'll settle for last post. 
But Jmdarr & Aldra, as last outposts go John o' Groats must be the end.....


Ps What have they done withour little smiley/scowly faces? The posts are not the same without them!


----------



## aldra

You have to go onto reply 
Not quick reply and there they are
0 :frown2: :crying: >


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh::grin2: that's better! Thanks Aldra:kiss:


----------



## aldra

Anyway I'm still last


----------



## Jmdarr

You wished :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well done on the nightshift:smile2:

I'll take over now whilst you rest>


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm rested!

Morning All!:smile2::smile2:


----------



## aldra

Good morning annie:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon all - what a nice time to be last! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jmdarr

Afternoon all sun is shining van is washed and polished and ready to go 
If I am last for more than ten minuets I claim victory :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Yesssss


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Jmdarr!

Night shift too!

But now, here I am, last again! :wink2:


----------



## aldra

And I am here again

Am I last????


----------



## Jmdarr

Nope


----------



## aldra

I think I am:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

thinking is bad for you


----------



## Wilmannie

But no lasting damage!>


----------



## aldra

I'm beyond lasting damage

Not to much last left


----------



## Jmdarr

If you fear nothing then nothing will stop you from being last


----------



## aldra

Well here goes

Am I last??


----------



## Jmdarr

Ok you win fingers getting numb :frown2:


----------



## aldra

You are so kind

Go on be last oops


----------



## aldra

Ok so I'm shattered

Who is on last post tonight?

Don't all rush at once


----------



## Jmdarr

It came and went like a swirling mist in the dark only the glare of the lamppost 
Reflected the grey and out of the mist swept the last man to post and disappeared as quickly as he came.


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness

Gosh I'm totally swooned by that poetic interlude

Help I can't cover the night

I'm swooning


----------



## Wilmannie

There was a faint lady from Bury
Who said 'I am terribly sorry
I feel such a fright that I can't last the night'
But Aldra, there's no need to worry


I'll be last!:kiss:


----------



## aldra

Oh thank you Annie

Im swooned out

Ready for bed

Thank goodness for friends


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, there we are, you lasted very well indeed!

But now I'm last!:grin2: again!:laugh:


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness

I need to rest now

But am I last


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, you were! >


----------



## Jmdarr

Good evening


----------



## aldra

Fully rested

On last duty now>


----------



## Wilmannie

Last duty sounds a bit scary!:serious:

Mind these swooning turns Aldra!

Best rest a little more ..........I'll be last for you! 0


----------



## aldra

Great ,I'll just rest

Annie you are in charge:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

I hope that wasn't your last limerick, Annie! :smile2:

But this is the last post! :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Towards the end of the day when the body gets tired and the eyelids droop and the thoughts turn to bed always better to post last


----------



## aldra

Well my eyelids are open

So I'm alert on on last post

Christine PROB hasn't got Wifi

Annie has defected

jmdarr is no doubt in bed

You just can't get the staff these days


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone :hello2:


----------



## aldra

Hello there

My babe


----------



## Jmdarr

Hi all here I am fulley refreshed and raring to go ,bring it on


----------



## aldra

Good day everyone


----------



## Jmdarr

Good day Aldra


----------



## Christine600

Good Evening all - nice to be last again! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Who is this Christine person??

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

An interloper slipped in while our backs were turned


----------



## aldra

Good morning all lasters

A lovely spring day here


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Lasters
Cold & windy here......... & thats just me ! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Good evenings
England won the rugby 
West Ham just beat Sunderland 
Good day today 
And had a good day with the grandson


----------



## aldra

We are about to have our evening meal

Wine open and ready


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Who is this Christine person??
> 
> :grin2::grin2::grin2:





Jmdarr said:


> An interloper slipped in while our backs were turned


Looping in again just in time to be last. 0:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Gosh

She's here again


----------



## Wilmannie

Here's another one!

And it's last!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

But then again

Last is last:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

What happened to last in last out?

I want to outlast you all you see!:wink2:


----------



## aldra

If it's so important to you Annie

You can be last

I think that Christine person won't be as magnanimous (wow)>

As me though


----------



## Jmdarr

Do apologise just a party pooper here ha ha last once more :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Not last 

Nearly


----------



## Jmdarr

Aldra are you a member of the ADRIA club have been on a couple of rally's with them going to France with them in April.

Johnd


----------



## aldra

Ha we have your name John

No I'm not a member

We just wander over Europe with the Hound from Hell

Loving and loved by everyone as he wanders

Unless he is in or near theMH

When he reverts to killer mode

8 stone of furious long haired german shepherd


----------



## Jmdarr

We have a german Shepard next door lovely bundle of rollicking fun hates pizza delivery bikes so bad can't get a pizza delivery in our street loves the postman hates pizza boys.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe they're lousy pizzas ? :laugh:

Am I last? :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Nope Annie

You are not last:smile2:0


----------



## Jmdarr

There are things in life that one should know and that is ???:nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

Whether the pizzas are any good or not.:serious:

If they're no good, can't blame the hound for showing off the delivery boys!:wink2:

Am I last?:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last again:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh no you're not!:kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhhhh yes I am


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh....No John....No John...No-o John...No ! >


----------



## aldra

Correct annie>

It's me that is last

Again:smile2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Right Sandra!>


----------



## aldra

You are so agreeable annie:smile2


----------



## moblee

Hello peeps :grommit: :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm leaving you last babes 

Aldra


----------



## Jmdarr

Smile the boy is back 0


----------



## aldra

I'm smiling>


----------



## Jmdarr

Look out behind you Aldra


----------



## aldra

I'm looking

But getting tired now

It's been a long day:frown2:

All have eaten and gone home

I'm shattered


----------



## Wilmannie

Sounds like an early night is in order.

Sleep tight Sandra, I'll look after last place!0


----------



## Christine600

And I'll keep you company, Annie.


----------



## moblee

Two's company Three's a winner :dontknow: :smilebox:


----------



## aldra

Right you three rest now

I'm back00


----------



## Wilmannie

:wav::wav:

I'm rested!

And I'm l a s t !! 

:kiss:


----------



## aldra

Great

I'm about to eat slooooow roasted belly pork

So I'm over and out:grin2::smile2:0


----------



## Wilmannie

Enjoy!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

It was absolutely fantastic

It's my favourite meat

Slow roasted over a whole garlic clove, onion and apple

A drop of water to keep it steamed

The crackling is fantastic

Sadly the teeth are not

But shadow gives it the thumbs up:smile2::smile2:

Now
Am I last?????


----------



## Jmdarr

Sounds nice we had that LAST night


----------



## aldra

Spoil sport>>


----------



## Wilmannie

> I quite like this one. Is it a Cheshire cat do you think?

:surprise: it's last! >


----------



## aldra

Looks Welsh to me>


----------



## Jmdarr

:wink2:


----------



## aldra

I'm last:smile2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I'm last:smile2:


Well done !


----------



## moblee

Still Last >


----------



## aldra

I left you last Phil 

Whilst I absorbed the video 00

It's absorbed:smile2:

I last :smile2:


----------



## Wilmannie

I last longer! :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

To absorb the sweet smell of success one has to wake up and smell the roses 

The latest last person is me :
:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

It's better to be last than to be lost! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


And I thought I were - thanks to roadworks my GPS and me both got very flustered trying to find the campsite in Ipres. :serious:


----------



## aldra

Is that, that Christine person again?.


----------



## Jmdarr

The last part of the journey is the most difficult as Christine found out.
At last she arrived to find out she wasn't last at all.


----------



## aldra

So true

Now just who is last???


----------



## Jmdarr

Aldra was last for 5mins>


----------



## aldra

And there I am

Last again>


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too :wink2:


----------



## aldra

>>:frown2:


----------



## Christine600

Beeing last never last for long dear lasties! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

That is so true>

Now where was I??
Last I think:smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

To be last or not to be last that is the question


----------



## aldra

The answer is

You are not last>>


----------



## Wilmannie

That's right, 'cos I am!:kiss:


----------



## aldra

May be

May be not


----------



## Jmdarr

Here I am sitting in a very muddy field with vans being pulled out of the mud 
By a giant lawn mower.can it get any better on a spring bank holiday.
Oh dear just spoilt another's lasters day


----------



## aldra

You have just made my day


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You have just made my day


& Mine as I slip into Last place :nerd:


----------



## aldra

What can I say???

I'd leave you lasti

It's so hard when love takes over:wink2:00:smile2:>


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> What can I say???
> 
> I'd leave you lasti
> 
> It's so hard when love takes over:wink2:00:smile2:>


Ooooh you are Awful but I like you 
 It is cold


----------



## A14GAS

When love takes over it is so very hard.
Thank you for letting me be the last post.😬


----------



## aldra

You certainly managed the last post of the day
Good morning all lasters


----------



## Wilmannie

Good Morning Aldra! :grin2: 

it's a beautiful morning here, warm and sunny, y'all have a good day now! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Still waiting for the sun to put in an appearance here:frown2:


----------



## Christine600

The sun is out here in Germany.

And I am last.

Could life be any better? :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

We've got it hacked Christine!

Sun and last too!>


----------



## Christine600

Ah - it's excellent!

But now I've been for a walk along the beach. So time to be last again! :nerd:


----------



## cabby

you lot straying from your own thread.>> I am last again.

cabby


----------



## Jmdarr

The sun at last came out then promptly went in didn't LAST long


----------



## Christine600

Now after sunset it's no excuses for not beeing last! >>


----------



## aldra

Just sneaked up to be LAST>>


----------



## Jmdarr

Just to spoil your day again


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! :smile2:

Here I am - at last! :kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

It's me,I'm actually last.&#55357;&#56376;


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohh bother just run out of gas can I hold last place till I get back.
Back 2016 :wink2:


----------



## aldra

I am just peeping in

Could I be last??>


----------



## Christine600

You could, Aldra - but so can I :grin2::grin2::grin2:​


----------



## aldra

Go on, 

My Christine person
You can be last >


----------



## Christine600

Thank you very much! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

I've changed my mind

What? >>

Aldra


----------



## A14GAS

This is the only place I will admit to being last.
Apart from mine is smaller than yours.( I am talking about my phone ) 😃


----------



## A14GAS

It really is me.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## A14GAS

21.5 hours and no other posts.?


----------



## moblee

0 Time for Me to be Last I think.


----------



## A14GAS

I think it is my time.


----------



## aldra

Back in last place>

At last>


----------



## A14GAS

But not for long &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## aldra

A bit longer0


----------



## A14GAS

You win &#55357;&#56447;


----------



## aldra

I knew I would

But due to my over generous nature:wink2:

I left you last>>


----------



## A14GAS

You are so kind. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## aldra

I know0


----------



## A14GAS

Your generosity knows no limitations.
Thank you .&#55357;&#56845;.
P.S why do my smileys only show as little squares?


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## A14GAS

And again.&#55357;&#56906;


----------



## aldra

Little boxes on the hillside

Little boxes made of ticky tacky

You are jinxed 

Iam tired and off to bed to read, perchance to dream 00


----------



## A14GAS

Sweet dreams.&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## aldra

Good morning all


----------



## A14GAS

Morning.&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56876;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## moblee

A14GAS said:


> Morning.����������������������


Nice SQUARES .....


----------



## aldra

hi there my lovely one:kiss:


----------



## moblee

Hello there My Northern Totty ? :kiss:


----------



## aldra

My day is made:smile2::smile2:>:wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

:nerd:>And I'm back,armed with smilies.>:nerd::greenjumpers:


----------



## Jmdarr

Hey make my day do you feel lucky punk


----------



## A14GAS

Nearly made 24 hours.👍


----------



## aldra

Tried hard to leave you 24 hrs

But nope>>


----------



## A14GAS

Will try again.👹


----------



## aldra

Well

You are definately trying >

Aldra


----------



## A14GAS

I know . 👍 :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Trying or not....

I'm still last!:kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhh no your not


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again.::surprise:


----------



## Wilmannie

:grin2: Morning All!


----------



## aldra

Good morning Annie 

You are up bright and early, I've been up a while, cramp:crying:
Anyway I've had indigestion all night, but the roast duck was great>>


----------



## Christine600

You need more than a roasted duck to stay last here! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

OhNO

The Christine person is back:surprise::smile2:>


----------



## A14GAS

Afternoon to you all. :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Good Afternoon to you too, A14.

But what is that in you avatar? A submarine motorhome? :surprise:



Ps I'm last. 0


----------



## A14GAS

Hello Christine.
It's a screen shot from the film RV with The late Robin Williams..
Now who's last. :grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

You are not last it's only in your imagination


----------



## moblee

I'll just slip in for a quick one :surprise: >


----------



## aldra

Oh Phil

With me>>


----------



## A14GAS

He who laughs last laughs loudest. :surprise::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ha Ha Ha!:kiss:


----------



## Christine600

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: 
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: 
:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2: 

>


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Oh Phil
> 
> With me>>


:surprise: I'd better have a  Then. :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Phil! You'll be all shaved away by now .:laugh:...so I'd best take last place 

and let you move on!


----------



## Jmdarr

Well I leave you in good hands of to France for a week so won't be last until I get back keep my place warm.


----------



## A14GAS

You can rest assured I will keep your place warm.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::nerd::kiss:


----------



## Christine600

I can keep the last place if you like. :kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

That's very kind of you.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Thank you! :wink2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Are you still keeping the last place ? :frown2::serious:


----------



## Christine600

No, I'm having a coffee in front of the telly. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

I'm having a drink

Maybe last:smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

Just having a drink myself,will look after last place for you all.:grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm not sure but I think some of us have been Knighted.:greenjumpers:


----------



## Wilmannie

Why?😳


----------



## A14GAS

I think is just to show you are a subscribing member. :nerd::nerd::surprise:


----------



## aldra

Good morning lasters>


----------



## Christine600

A14GAS said:


> I think is just to show you are a subscribing member. :nerd::nerd::surprise:


Cannot be - I am a subscriber. And I'm last! But no crown. Does the Queen have a motorhome? If she subscribe here I think she could probably knight some of us? :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Matchlock

Thought I would have a go at the last ever thread but only to see if I get my crown, feeling left out.

Barry


Weee it worked


----------



## aldra

Barry welcome

We are a group who say little

But have a great friendship

Around that little:smile2::smile2:


----------



## moblee

Good Morning Lasters >

Looks like I'm Last...... I can subscribe to that ! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Glorious weather here

A good day to be last


----------



## Christine600

I so agree with you Sandra! :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hello Lasters, Here I am on the Isle of Skye....where the weather is gorgeous 

and there isn't a midge in sight!

And I'm last!:laugh:


----------



## aldra

You were

And I am relaxed with wine

So am I a relaxed last??>>


----------



## Jmdarr

Welcome from a very windy France cold but sunny and you thought I'd gone away hu :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Hi they have internet in France too - who'd know! :grin2:

Je suis le dernier! :wink2:


----------



## aldra

You were Christine

Now it's me:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

And I'm back again.hello to you all.😜😜😜😁


----------



## Christine600

Hello, hello - and what a beautiful morning. Unfortunately followed by clouds and cold weather. But look on the bright side - perfect weather to sit inside with a hot coffee posting last! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Better here
A fantastic day

To be last


----------



## Christine600

More coffee in my cup so now I'm last'ing again! :wink2:


----------



## aldra

It seems you need coffee to be last

For me it's wine


----------



## Christine600

Wine tend to make me don't care to go online. But now with my morning coffee I'm back in the last place! :smile2::laugh::grin2:


----------



## aldra

You are

Or were>>


----------



## Christine600

Sandra you're not last anymore.

Not enough wine? >0


----------



## moblee

Good Evening from Sunny Cambridge >


----------



## aldra

Excited

He is back
Lovely mob

However he's not last:laugh:>>i


----------



## A14GAS

Just slipped in again so to speak.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Here I am again at last! 0


----------



## A14GAS

Last but not least.:greenjumpers:


----------



## Christine600

So many lasters! :grin2::grin2::grin2:

I think it's time for a party. I have a nice cognac here if anyone want's a taste.:laugh:


And I'm last! :wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

Love a nice Cognac but not for breakfast.
Will have one with you later.
Cheers.
It's going to be nice weather today.
Have a good day all of you.
P.S. I'm last :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too! :grin2:

(whoops)


----------



## Wilmannie

And me!! I'm last! 0 >>>

I don't have the cognac (yet) but the weather is wonderful!


----------



## aldra

Think it's actually me


----------



## Wilmannie

Drat! :frown2:

You're right!:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

It could be me too. :nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

Mm mm.... Could be:serious:


----------



## A14GAS

Is it me again? :wink2:


----------



## aldra

No it's me>>:grin2:


----------



## moblee

Here I am coming up the rear :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

How rude lol . :surprise::surprise::surprise::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well it could just be me

Maybee>>


----------



## Christine600

With my rear camera on I carefully compete for the last place.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

No

Rear camera??

You need an into the future camara>>>:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

This thread is not about :surprise: being in the rear !! :surprise: 

Or about behind cameras! :surprise:

It's about being last......and that's me, folks, I'm last! 0 >


----------



## A14GAS

You can never be last,that place is reserved for me.
I thank you. :grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah ha! I have reservations about that, Gas! :laugh:

To be last it is essential to have lasting power!

I persist! :laugh:

I'm last again! 0 :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

I have to agree - last is the place to be!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## A14GAS

And it's me again.🍺🍻


----------



## Christine600

Or me! 0


----------



## Wilmannie

Or even me? 😅


----------



## A14GAS

What about me.🐙🐌🐸🐟🐜🐷


----------



## Christine600

Me and you both! But me lastest! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## moblee

Moi >


----------



## aldra

Ita actually me>

Such a lot of activity

Now if I was a cat:laugh:>>:0


----------



## A14GAS

I think it is me👍👍👍👍😎😎😎😳😳


----------



## Christine600

After noise from outside woke me up I am very glad and honoured to be the last member to post here! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All! :smile2:

Have a good weekend!


----------



## aldra

Just quietly slipping in to be last

Ssshhhh>


----------



## A14GAS

You've woken me with all this noise.


----------



## Wilmannie

Quiet on here today. Everyone out enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm baaaaaaack did you miss me being last


----------



## Christine600

I've been busy inside hiding from the rain.

Too busy to post it seems. :crying:

But now I'm last! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm never go busy to post,it's me again.😀😀😀👀👀👌


----------



## Christine600

Well done - but you must have run out of gas - since I am last! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Talking of GAS it's me again. :wink2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Oh no - not another gassing thread! :surprise::grin2::grin2:>:laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

It's all hot air I think.....cos I'm last!>


----------



## Christine600

Hot air never last for long, Wilmannie - neither did your post. 0


----------



## aldra

Mine won't either:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

True! But it wouldn't be any fun if we didn't keep trying!:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I can try! Just look here! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## A14GAS

Now you are all tucked up in bed I think it's safe to say it's me.👀 👀👌


----------



## Christine600

Well done, A14 but now I've had my coffee and are fit for fight!


----------



## A14GAS

Fighting talk eh. I'm liking it.💪


----------



## aldra

I'm here

Well possibally

Maybe>


----------



## A14GAS

I'm here too. 👀 👀


----------



## Christine600

Oh, I'm quite sure you were, Aldra! :smile2:

*Were*! >>


----------



## aldra

Just checking

Yes I'm here>


----------



## daffodil

Have they all gone yet am I last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Dafydowndiilly 
Almost
But not quite:grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I just wait for them all to go to bed.😳😳😳


----------



## aldra

I'm still up:>


----------



## A14GAS

Not for long,are you getting your milky drink ready for bed.lol .😜😜😬


----------



## aldra

No I've had a lovely meal

Roast chicken stuffed

Kale carrots spinach cauliflower

Baked sweet potatoes
And the grandkids and kids popped in from their run and picked the remains>:crying:

That's life:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

You can only be last once 
I'm last 
Your last 
We are last 
Will the last one please turn out the lights 
Does it matter if you are last taking part is all that matters 
What ever I will be last for a moment in time that I choose.


----------



## A14GAS

This is my moment.👻👻👀👀


----------



## daffodil

Ive been fleeced so I am last :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:>


----------



## A14GAS

You have now, I thank you,🌾🌾🌾


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning lasters. It's tipping rain here today, how about down your way? 😒


----------



## A14GAS

Morning all, it poured down through the night here but seems to be clearing up now.😎


----------



## Christine600

I'm sooo last just now! :grin2::grin2: :grin2::grin2: :grin2::grin2:


----------



## daffodil

I am just burning up to be last


----------



## Jmdarr

Hope he was insured other wise that would be his last motorhome 
Last again yippeeeeeee


----------



## A14GAS

And it's me who's last again, daffy that's what I call a motorhome fire! Amazing.!


----------



## Wilmannie

How awful! :surprise: What a horrific photo! We're they all ok?

And all I have to worry about is being last! :smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

It was indeed horrific . I too hope no body was hurt .😕😕😕


----------



## A14GAS

By the way,I'm last.&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Christine600

And I'm here.


----------



## A14GAS

You are not alone .&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Jmdarr

Was the fire caused by gas own up the last person to post


----------



## A14GAS

I can not lie,it wasn't me .😳😳😳


----------



## moblee

*Good evening Last posters :grin2:*


----------



## A14GAS

Good evening moblee,quite a glorious sunset here in the Midlands.😄😄😄


----------



## aldra

Tired and a bit worried tonight
But last


----------



## A14GAS

Sorry to hear you are worried , hope nothing serious.


----------



## A14GAS

Can't help myself .I'm last.
But seriously hope everything is ok.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Christine600

A beautiful day to be last! I ought to be outside on a day like this. But here I am! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Not so hot in Enfield cloudy with showers


----------



## moblee

Aaaah A 3 day weekend :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm fine

Alberts op was very long and delicate,negotiating main nerves and arteries

The consultant said another surgeon would prob have said it was inoperable and left the tumour in situ

He didn't, another miracle??

Waiting for him to come home,either tonight or tomorrow

Phil my love, you enjoy your long weekend:grin2::smile2:

Sandra


----------



## moblee

:surprise: BEST WISHES TO YOU & ALBERT xx


----------



## aldra

Ahh 

You sneaked in to be last my lovely Phil

Tough>


----------



## A14GAS

God bless Albert ,not going to post anything eise as it all seem insignificant .


----------



## JacSprat

Sandra, you sound like the loveliest person. Albert is lucky lucky to have you. Take very very very good care of yourself too!

X Jac 'n Murph


----------



## Christine600

I'm so lost!


----------



## A14GAS

I've found you.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Great, A14 - then I can be last again!


----------



## A14GAS

You can be last if you really want to. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm doing my very best! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again.:serious::serious::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Or me...


----------



## A14GAS

Is it you or me?:surprise::surprise::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

It's niether of you its me

I'm knackered making toast, sandwiches,drinks ,meals, cleaning, shopping, changing dressings etc

This wife is Planning revenge once he's up and about again

He's looking well though


----------



## Christine600

Well - I'm right here - in the last spot!









Edit: Oh hi Sandra did not see you there. You sound too busy to stay last much. Perhaps Albert can post here for you? :laugh:


----------



## aldra

I can stay

You are just hoping Christine 
Still

I'm last again


----------



## Jmdarr

Just hanging around being last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> It's niether of you its me
> 
> I'm knackered making toast, sandwiches,drinks ,meals, cleaning, shopping, changing dressings etc
> 
> This wife is Planning revenge once he's up and about again
> 
> He's looking well though


Ration his Conjugal's :surprise: :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Behave yourself

His conjugals are the least of his worries

Oh yes my lovely phill

The day will come
But hopefully not for a long time


----------



## Christine600

Careful, Sandra - is the wine talking? :grin2::grin2:>


PS who's last?


----------



## aldra

Im still last even though the wine is good

White chilled and very very dry

11%

That's what I like

Don't like higher than 11.5%


----------



## Christine600

It sounds good, Sandra - even if I usually prefer something red. Dry is fine!

Last is better! 0


----------



## aldra

Definately is 

Especially when it's me


----------



## A14GAS

I love it when you girls are last,:kiss::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

Great because you are in luck

This girl is last


----------



## A14GAS

But not for long.:grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## jo662

Move along,nothing to see here!:serious:


----------



## aldra

Good morning all lasters


----------



## jo662

Morning insomniac you :kiss:


----------



## aldra

I have trouble with cramp so sleep in shifts!!!
Will go back to bed for a couple of hrs later
+ I love the early morning when all is quiet save the birds


----------



## A14GAS

Good morning all.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## jo662

Morning


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you.:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Eh?:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Last again.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## jo662

Not!


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> + I love the early morning when all is quiet save the birds


The birds aren't quiet on here ! They keep nicking my Last place >


----------



## A14GAS

And again.:nerd:


----------



## Christine600

Here I am! :nerd:


----------



## aldra

So am I


----------



## A14GAS

And back again.:nerd:


----------



## moblee

Quess who's Last ????


----------



## A14GAS

Is it me?:grin2:


----------



## moblee

No it's me :laugh:


----------



## A14GAS

Are you sure ? :surprise::surprise:


----------



## aldra

Hey my absolutely lovely Phil 

It's not you 

Now get back to work

Support those six kids

Now who in the world would have six kids

Except you and me


----------



## moblee

:crying:
Back to work Tomorrow


----------



## jo662

Its none of you lot :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Back again.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Last again! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

For a while :smile2:

Now it's me0


----------



## A14GAS

Is it really you. :surprise::surprise::grin2::wink2:


----------



## jo662

Yep :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Are you sure?:frown2::frown2:


----------



## jo662

Oi A14GAS! Noooo !:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Go on

I'll be last>:grin2:0


----------



## jo662

Behind me tho :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

With all due respect I'm last


----------



## aldra

I'll try one last time


----------



## A14GAS

Respect where it's due, you can be last.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Maybe
Maybe not


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:I think not.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, all!


----------



## aldra

It remains me

Last last last


----------



## Jmdarr

Not for long


----------



## aldra

A bit longer


----------



## moblee

Time for a Quick one >


----------



## Jmdarr

Blimey that was quick bored are we nothing to do on a Wednesday night


----------



## Christine600

Not much to do apart from enjoying the view, a cognac and posting last! 0


----------



## A14GAS

Guess who. I'm last.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Guess what! I'm posting this! >>


----------



## Jmdarr

Raining in London


----------



## aldra

Sunshine up North


----------



## A14GAS

Pouring down here then suddenly bright sunshine,very strange.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last funney word last 
Always comes at the end of things


----------



## Christine600

Getting dark even further North.


----------



## aldra

First last today


----------



## A14GAS

And I'm second.


----------



## Christine600

Well it's my first. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I still here


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad you are.

I am up here.


----------



## jo662




----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


>


I'm Last & I'm not going to *Bart* er with you :hathat8:


----------



## aldra

I leave last till later then


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> I leave last till later then


You can be on Top sandra :surprise:I don't mind.


----------



## aldra

Oh Phil

You know my weakness for you
My lovely one

Excuse me you others move along now


----------



## Christine600

Okidok, Sandra


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Jmdarr! 

I'm last too! 0


----------



## moblee

Hello Christine :grin2:


----------



## aldra

No its me
Dreaming about phill
wHat??


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again aldra


----------



## aldra

Maybe

Im still dreaming


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again.🍻🍻🍻


----------



## jo662

Im on top so deal with it!


----------



## Jmdarr

You may be on top but you are not last


----------



## Christine600

Last again. But it never lasts. But perhaps this time... :smile2:



moblee said:


> Hello Christine :grin2:


Very nice Phil - but one week too early. :surprise: Next Sunday it's our constitution day with flag parades everywhere!


----------



## aldra

No so true

It's me

Laaaaast again


----------



## Christine600

I'd better hurry, then!


----------



## Christine600

Used the Quick Reply without any smileys to save time. :nerd:


----------



## aldra

Not fast enough Christine my love


----------



## Christine600

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.............................(perhaps this post will go unnoticed?)


----------



## aldra

I didn't notice it

What??


----------



## A14GAS

I love it when I'm the lastest ever to post .:grin2::grin2::grin2::kiss:


----------



## aldra

I love it when you are last too

Opps


----------



## A14GAS

:kiss:Thank you , you are so kind.:kiss:


----------



## aldra

I am

Especially when I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I can be last too! Even if I cannot make the smileys appear today.



aldra said:


> I didn't notice it
> 
> What??


I hoped nobody would notice my post so it would stay last... LOL


----------



## aldra

You are using quick reply

Now do keep up Christine

Sandra


----------



## moblee

*:grin2: 
Good Evening*


----------



## A14GAS

Good evening all. Back in my rightful place. I thank you.:grin2::grin2::grin2:
Christine go advanced..:wink2:


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone


----------



## A14GAS

Good Morning.


----------



## aldra

I left you to be last

Such self restraint

But itching to say

Hello there my lovely Phil 

How's work going?

How is that fantastic family ?


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again at last.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

It was


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:Still is.:wink2:


----------



## aldra

You are quick

But not last

Yet


----------



## A14GAS

Ok you win.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'll graciously accept success
For a few minutes


----------



## moblee

Everything's going well at the moment.............. Which is worrying !:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Ladies first,always been a gentleman.:wav:


----------



## aldra

Good

Then Im last


----------



## jo662

last for me again!!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

No not again this could go on and on


----------



## jo662

I dont bloody believe it!


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:Believe it, it's me.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm back at last! And I got smileys again!


----------



## moblee

That's the Best Smiley by a Miley


----------



## Jmdarr

No smileys yet &#55357;&#56973;


----------



## A14GAS

:surprise:Cor blimey Christine that's a big one.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

:nerd: show off:grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Yeh,show off.:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Jmdarr,when you post go advanced not quick reply and you will have choice of smileys.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::nerd:


----------



## aldra

This is sooooo true

So ok I think

What???


----------



## jo662

>


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again.:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Thank you for that :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

:greenjumpers::blob8::headbang::wav:No problem.took me ages to work that one out.
It's me again,love it when I'm last.:leftfighter4::surprise::nerd::wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm going to bed now,don't anybody get sneaking in while I'm away.:surprise::surprise:
I'm last.


----------



## jo662

Night night


----------



## A14GAS

Morning all.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good morning from me to:wink2::wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm last again.:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## moblee

Moblees *LAST* so don't be so Saucy :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good evening Phil :kiss:0


----------



## A14GAS

Have they gone to bed yet?:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Went to bed now wide awake


----------



## A14GAS

Me too.:nerd:


----------



## jo662

Some people have to go to work !:frown2:


----------



## A14GAS

I also have to go to work,I'm a shift worker.
I shift when there is any work to be done.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I'll shift who's last. :grin2::kiss::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Another beautiful sunny day here
Last for now


----------



## jo662

Christine600 said:


> I'll shift who's last. :grin2::kiss::grin2:


Me>


----------



## A14GAS

Tis I wot is lastest.ccasion5:


----------



## aldra

Tis me


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Tis me


Tiswaz :wink2:

Good Evening folks.


----------



## aldra

Ohhhhhhh

Good evening my lovely Phil

Wot you lot

Have you never been in love??


----------



## A14GAS

I'm in love with being last.:love7:


----------



## Christine600

Sorry to end your love story :kiss: but now I'm last. >


----------



## aldra

Not anymore 

Tis I


----------



## A14GAS

I'm heartbroken .:crying:
But still last.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too! :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## aldra

That makes two lasties


----------



## A14GAS

That makes three lasties.


----------



## Jmdarr

That makes me a lastie


----------



## Christine600

Am I the last lastie? :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm the lastest ever lastie.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I don't belive it! :surprise: I just made the best last post from a lastie ever - and it did not even last! :frown2::crying::surprise:



OK - I'm better now. Will post again now. :grin2::grin2:
I'm feeling excellent actually! I'm sure this will last for long! >>>

:wink2:


----------



## moblee

:frown2: It'll never Last !!


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:That's true.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Gosh how true 

Is true

It's me

Slipping into last place


----------



## Jmdarr

summer break soon


----------



## aldra

Breaktonight


----------



## Jmdarr

No start tomorrow


----------



## Christine600

I'm breaking in the last place for you guys! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you very much.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

You're welcome!


----------



## aldra

And I'm last


----------



## A14GAS

But not for long.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

A little bit longer


----------



## Christine600

It did last - a few hours. How about me? :nerd:


----------



## aldra

Nope

You are out of last Christine


----------



## Christine600

Oh

I think I got one more in me.


----------



## A14GAS

I've got plenty more. It's me.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Beware the lasters


----------



## A14GAS

:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Wide awake at 3am what's going on


----------



## Christine600

Jmdarr said:


> Wide awake at 3am what's going on


You're beeing last. It's a most powerful desire. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Think I'll try last for a while


----------



## A14GAS

If you are tired I will take over for you.:wink2:


----------



## aldra

So kind
What are friends for

You can be last I am a bit tired

Possibally


----------



## A14GAS

Put your feet up and take well earned rest.
I am at your service for as long as you need me.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Get lost:wink2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you.:surprise::surprise::crying:


----------



## aldra

You are so welcome


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm still wide awake so will take over for awhile :nerd:


----------



## Christine600

How nice of you, A14!

But I can take the next few minutes. :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I am back to take over the night shift.:headbang::wav:


----------



## aldra

And I can't sleep

So I'll take the night watch


----------



## jo662

What a load of insomniacs:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Possibally

But I'm last I think

Zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## A14GAS

But no longer.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Once more into the breach my dear fellows


----------



## jo662

There has never been a greater thing I do..............


----------



## Christine600

Last again! :crying:


...wait...

:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## jo662

Your wait is over >


----------



## Christine600

Jumping back in! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

just strolling in here


----------



## Christine600

I hope you sat down eventually, Sandra. Or it was a really long stroll! :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Sat, sitting last now,


----------



## A14GAS

And I'm back again,thank you for keeping my place warm.:wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2::grin2:It's stil me.:grin2::grin2:.Yahoo.


----------



## aldra

Such exuberance 
I am sedatey LAST


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:I like to exube if I get the chance.:grin2:still me though.


----------



## moblee

*>

Is it my turn ????

*


----------



## aldra

It is Phil

It is, welcome to be last


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

:smile2::smile2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Off to bed. Still me.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## jo662

Nudge :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Fudge! >


----------



## jo662

Smudge :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Ink


----------



## aldra

Wrong thread

Am I last??


----------



## jo662

Lol not now!

Pen


----------



## aldra

Shame

I thought I was


----------



## Christine600

You were. I am. This is a grammar lesson. >


----------



## aldra

I'm learning 

So

I am last

Is that ok??


----------



## Jmdarr

Only ok if you are second to last


----------



## Christine600

Or even third to last.


----------



## aldra

I'm going for 

Completely last


----------



## Jmdarr

Have a nice day


----------



## aldra

Not a lot left now

Wined and dined now


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:Good evening all lasters .:grin2:


----------



## aldra

One final chance 

To be last

Tonight


----------



## A14GAS

Must try harder.:surprise::surprise::wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Even hardes still


----------



## A14GAS

Back again.:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhh my god wide awake again what's going on can I last to be last again


----------



## A14GAS

I will take over for you.:wink2:


----------



## aldra

I'll watchlast place now


----------



## Christine600

And then I pop up here.


----------



## A14GAS

I like to pop up if get the chance.:grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm soaring past then. :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Me too.:bazooka:


----------



## Christine600

I'll try to stay put this time! :kiss::grin2:


----------



## aldra

I haven't moved 
I'm last again


----------



## A14GAS

You're not I am.🍻🍺🍻


----------



## Christine600

I'm the first to be last today. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

Did someone say something??


----------



## Christine600

no.


----------



## aldra

Oh good

For a moment I thought they did


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:Good for me. I'm last.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

You were


----------



## A14GAS

:surprise:And I am again.:surprise::grin2:


----------



## aldra

True

Well trueish


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:I think it's true.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

It was true. 0


----------



## A14GAS

And it stil is true.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Yes it was. :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhhh no it wasn't


----------



## A14GAS

Ohhhh yes it was.


----------



## moblee

:grin2: I'm Truly Last !


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:But not for long.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well you were phill

Truely

But not last

Now


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Well you were phill
> 
> Truely
> 
> But not last
> 
> Now


*Is this True :surprise:*


----------



## A14GAS

It can never last.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

First last today


----------



## Christine600

I'm next to be last today. :smile2:


----------



## moblee

>
I'm Third Last....... Which makes me *Last Last !!!!*


----------



## Christine600

It won't last, Phil :kiss::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Possibally not


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Jmdarr

So I'm last for more than twelve hours are you all away or still sitting in the sun with no wifi


----------



## moblee

I'm Last :grin2:​


----------



## Wilmannie

So you were!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Raining here

So I might as well go for last


----------



## Christine600

Was the post I just wrote lost?


----------



## Christine600

Yes. Another way to end up last I guess. :wink2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

That makes me last


----------



## moblee

:hello2: Hello
Day trip to France tomorrow (In the car) stock up on Wine supplies.
Been waiting for Janet's new passport to arrive........... Came today so can't waste it >


----------



## aldra

You go for it

Actually is hard to post

You are no longer last

But in my heart???


----------



## moblee

*:surprise: 3 minutes* I usually last longer than that !!!


----------



## aldra

Well you didn't

Tough
Just get your wine


----------



## moblee

:serious: My flabbers never been so gasted !


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry you are all second from last


----------



## aldra

No you are mistaken


----------



## Christine600

I like wine! :kiss:


And beeing last. :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Well I'm Last ................So don't whine :laugh:


----------



## aldra

I'll just slip in whilst you are out of the country


----------



## Christine600

A devious plan, Sandra!


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:It is indeed.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

But did the plan work as intended? :surprise:>>


----------



## aldra

No plan works on this thread


----------



## moblee

Been back about a hour now, lovely day out & already started on the Wine

:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Wine do work on this thread! :grin2::grin2::grin2::kiss:


----------



## moblee

:surprise:Is there nobody on this thread ? :drinking:


----------



## aldra

i am

You are already drinking

Can't believe it

Hic


----------



## jo662

Well my turn as everyones gone to bed:grin2:


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> Well my turn as everyones gone to bed:grin2:


Nearly.:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Must of gone by now !:grin2:


----------



## moblee

:grin2: Good morning


----------



## Christine600

I've started drinking coffee :smile2::smile2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I've started drinking coffee :smile2::smile2:


Ooooh You'll be on solids next ! >


----------



## jo662

My turn!>


----------



## aldra

Had a lovely afternoon with a couple of people off MHf 

And I'm last to boot


----------



## Christine600

Then I'll reboot! >

And have some more coffee :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good


----------



## Jmdarr

Yum yum.


----------



## aldra

Woke with cramp, so I'll go for last


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad I'm inside and not out in the storm. Blowing in to the last place here.:laugh:


----------



## aldra

Coming in to sympathise


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm glad I'm inside and not out in the storm. Blowing in to the last place here.:laugh:


:surprise:You don't have to do that to be Last :hathat49:


----------



## aldra

How's the wine stach ??


----------



## moblee

ccasion5: Going down!!!! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It does
So sad


----------



## Jmdarr

Just sit down and relax I will hold last place for you


----------



## Wilmannie

Wine stash being replenished in Calais. &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;

But it's a grey day here!&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Christine600

Always a great day to be last! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Always a great day to be last! :grin2:


It certainly is ! >


----------



## aldra

Another great laster here


----------



## moblee

Aah Last at Last !


----------



## Jmdarr

Second from last I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

I second that!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Rubbish

I'm last


----------



## Christine600

And I'm home at last. So that I can post here and be last. :grin2:

Was even last off the ferry today. :smile2::nerd:


----------



## Jmdarr

If we are all last that would be the end of that so I claim last position


----------



## aldra

No
It's me


----------



## Jmdarr

no it's meeeee


----------



## Christine600

Good mornning - who's last now? :laugh:


----------



## aldra

I think it's me


----------



## Christine600

Is it?


----------



## aldra

Yep

I'm sure


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm sure you are not


----------



## aldra

No
You are not really sure


----------



## A14GAS

And I'm back,did you miss me?:grin2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

Sure did


----------



## Christine600

We missed you A14 - but you missed last place! >>>


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you,I missed you too. Now back to business .:grin2::grin2::wink2:
Last again.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well, you were


----------



## Christine600

I am


----------



## Wilmannie

OK
I agree with all of you who were last!


----------



## aldra

Great
So that makes me

LAST


----------



## A14GAS

:smile2:I am last again.thank you all.:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Gòdness me

No you are notl

Is it me??


----------



## Jmdarr

No don't think so


----------



## Christine600

But today I get to start the new day by beeing last. Even if I am a bit late.


----------



## A14GAS

Unfortunately you are too late.:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

You are only late if you set a time other wise you would just be on time 
Super last


----------



## aldra

Super super last
Annie where have you been?


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:You all tucked up in bed? Good.
Im last again.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

And I'm first last today


----------



## Christine600

Last post so far.



aldra said:


> Annie where have you been?


She hasn't been last! >>


----------



## aldra

Christine that's mean
You naughty girl

However I'm last it seems


----------



## Christine600

I can be even meaner > and laster :grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm just so sweet

And last


----------



## A14GAS

:surprise:You are very sweet but not last.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

I could be last


----------



## A14GAS

Only if I let you.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

Up and last


----------



## A14GAS

Up,out and last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Down and out!

I'm last!


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohh well back to the drawing board 

Keep being overtaken for the last position


----------



## moblee

*I'M LAST* :kiss::grin2::wink2::greenjumpers:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## aldra

Almost


----------



## A14GAS

Last at last.:wav::wav:


----------



## Christine600

So last! :grin2:

But preparing for less lastness :surprise::frown2::crying::wink2:


----------



## moblee

Aaaah ! It's the chosen one........................... MOBLEE XX


----------



## aldra

Definately the choosen one Phil

Sadly 

Not last


----------



## A14GAS

I am the chosen one.:wav::wav:


----------



## aldra

Who chose you??


----------



## moblee

Done *2* Hours *Tiny break for a change ............................. BETTER GET BACK TO WORK NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! > :frown2: 
*


----------



## A14GAS

At last,I'm last again.:smilecolros:


----------



## moblee

:drinking:
I'm back, already drunk a bottle of wine >


----------



## aldra

So had I
The kids and g'kids have gone home
I'm drunkis


----------



## A14GAS

I've had a few pints of Stella down the local.
But I haven't forgot to be last.:wink2:


----------



## moblee

:surprise:
It's Me.​


----------



## A14GAS

No it's not.:surprise:it's me:grin2:


----------



## moblee

*YEAH IT'S MOBLEE !!
*


----------



## Christine600

*YEAH! :kiss:

*But not last* :grin2:
*


----------



## Wilmannie

Not least...but last!


----------



## moblee

Ladies have some sympathy................My wife doesn't understand me >


----------



## aldra

Niether do I


----------



## Christine600

I don't understand why I could not sleep so I got out of bed again. 

So it's a night owl post from me! :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:And me:wink2:


----------



## aldra

I slept all through the last two lasts


----------



## Christine600

And I slept trough yours, Sandra. And I probably could Zzzzzzzzz right now.


----------



## aldra

I'll watch last post whilst you and A14 rest


----------



## A14GAS

I never rest when it comes to lasting.:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

I can be last while resting!


----------



## A14GAS

There can be only one .:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## moblee

:salute: Número uno reporting


----------



## aldra

The greatest slipping in


----------



## A14GAS

Was indeed a great slip in.:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

This is a slip up!


----------



## aldra

Definately

Someone slipped up


----------



## moblee

It wasn't me !!



aldra said:


> Definately
> 
> Someone slipped up


----------



## aldra

Could well have been


----------



## Wilmannie

Probably me! 
I slip-a-lot!

But here and now.... I just popped in to be last!


----------



## A14GAS

And I'm back again slipping or not it's me.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## moblee

:sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2:
:sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2:
:sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2::sleepy2: >


----------



## A14GAS

:smileycouncil:Show off.:smileycouncil:


----------



## aldra

000:wink2:
Last again


----------



## Wilmannie

Didn't last though!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## aldra

Good morning Annie


----------



## Christine600

The early birds does not stay latest for long.


----------



## A14GAS

That's true.


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back did you miss me Canterbury caravan and camping site fabulous cathedrals not bad either


----------



## A14GAS

I'm last again.:grin2:


----------



## moblee

A14GAS said:


> I'm last again.:grin2:


*& so am I :kiss:*


----------



## Jmdarr

Last in line


----------



## moblee

Moi


----------



## A14GAS

No posts since 7.37pm obviously all had your Horlicks and tucked up in bed.
Now is my time to be last.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::


----------



## aldra

Now mine
Last of the lasters


----------



## Christine600

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees! Finally my turn to be last! :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me again!

I'm last to be last!


----------



## aldra

I think it's me


----------



## A14GAS

I think it is me.:nerd::nerd::wink2:


----------



## aldra

No

You are definately mistaken


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:I thought I was.:wink2:


----------



## aldra

It happens

But it's me


----------



## A14GAS

It does happen,but it's still me.:grin2:


----------



## moblee

*it's me, me i tell you* ! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It's stil me


----------



## Jmdarr

Nope


----------



## aldra

Yes


----------



## A14GAS

It's still me.


----------



## moblee

*> me *


----------



## A14GAS

I think you'll find it s me.:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

No it's me


----------



## A14GAS

I think not.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

You discuss it
I'll just be last


----------



## Jmdarr

We have discussed and agreed I will be last


----------



## A14GAS

Nobody consulted me. So it must be I . Thank you .:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Just popped in to stop you lasters squabbling about who is last!

Easy! Simples!

It's me!! :kiss: :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:I still think it's me.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

:laughelusions, Gas, old chap! :grin2:

Honest! It's me e ee ! :wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

:crying:I admit I might be deluded but not when it comes to been last.
I have a life times experience when it comes to been last.:crying:


----------



## Jmdarr

Ahhh don't cry I will take over last so you don't feel left out a14gas.


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you Jmdarr you are so kind.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not kind - only last!


----------



## A14GAS

You were.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Christine600

I were kind? :kiss: But not anymore? :surprise:


----------



## aldra

I am really tired
So back off

I'm last


----------



## moblee

Have a Rest Sandra I'll look after this for you :kiss:


----------



## aldra

My hero


----------



## moblee

:kiss: xxxxxxx


----------



## aldra

Can't sleep

So popped into be last


----------



## Christine600

It's cold outside. But warm and cosy in here.


----------



## aldra

Chilly here too christine


----------



## moblee

Pississtantly raining here :surprise: >


----------



## aldra

Sunshine here at last

But inbetween grey clouds


----------



## moblee




----------



## Christine600

I'll keep us warm today!










Just gather around!

Anyone got any coffee?


----------



## aldra

Just brewing my second coffee


----------



## A14GAS

:grin2:Just one sugar in mine Thanks.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

You shoud not eat sugar 
Try honey
it's great in coffee


----------



## A14GAS

Thanks for the tip. Just one spoon of honey in mine.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm just wandering in to be last

Father's Day was exhausting

Bacon and egg butties for one lot

Bacon egg chips, tomatoes and mushrooms for the others

Some just wandered in to nothing except coffee and biscuits

But he has been remembered and acknowledged 
As a great dad and g'dad


----------



## A14GAS

Goodnight all.Still me.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm up. And last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!


----------



## A14GAS

Me three.


----------



## aldra

And so say all of us!!!


----------



## A14GAS

It's still me.:wav:


----------



## Christine600

So you say!


----------



## moblee

:kiss: Must come on here & say Hello to all this Eye candy x


----------



## A14GAS

Never considered myself eye candy but thanks anyway.:wink2:
Eye candy or not I'm still last.:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

I'll start the day in last place. Then we'll see what happens. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## A14GAS

:surpriseid anything happen?:surprise:


----------



## moblee

A14GAS said:


> :surpriseid anything happen?:surprise:


*Yes I took over Last place

*


----------



## aldra

I'm still thinking a bit of eye candy

My days Are well and truely gone
But I still appreciate

A bit of I candy
Wink


----------



## Wilmannie

Sticky stuff candy.

I'll stick in last place I think!:kiss::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I will free you.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again if you wait long enough last place will undoubtedly come


----------



## aldra

Truely it will

But eye candy 

Not so frequently

Well not at my age wink wink


----------



## A14GAS

Say more.nudge nudge,:wink2::wink2:


----------



## aldra

Mute


----------



## A14GAS

Either way I'm last.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

No! 

I am! 

>:wav::wav:


----------



## aldra

My turn methinks


----------



## A14GAS

But not for long.ccasion5:


----------



## moblee

:hathat8: My Turn me thinks


----------



## A14GAS

Calm down, it's me.:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm calm. And last! :smile2::smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

You might be calm but you're not last.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm not calm 

I'll settle for last


----------



## A14GAS

You are welcome.:wink2:enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## aldra

Hah!!!!!


----------



## A14GAS

:sleepy2::sleepy2:


----------



## moblee

> Just slipped in for a Quickie


----------



## aldra

You need to be really quick


----------



## A14GAS

I'm really quick,:surprise::wink2:


----------



## moblee

:grin2: I'll take my Time now!!


----------



## A14GAS

Are we slowing it down now? :frown2:


----------



## Wilmannie

So that it LASTs longer you mean?
:wav::wav:


----------



## A14GAS

Well nothing LASTs forever.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

This winter seems to last forever!


----------



## A14GAS

Soon be Christmas.:fart:


----------



## aldra

Wel I'm off to bed

Doubt il be last for long

But I'm so tired


----------



## A14GAS

I'm tired too , goodnight.:grin2:


----------



## moblee

:sleepy2::sleepy2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm first to be last today.:dontknow:


----------



## aldra

I'm here


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too! >


----------



## A14GAS

Guess what . I am too.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

And here I am again


----------



## Christine600

So am I.


----------



## A14GAS

Don't forget me.:nerd:


----------



## Jmdarr

Back to being last no wifi for five days


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:Wi fi or not it's me .:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Got wifi. Will post. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

:smile2:Me too.:smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## A14GAS

But not for long.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

You guys don't have enough staying power - now I'm last! :wink2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:I'll have you know I lasted 9hrs & 50mins last time.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Well done! :kiss:


And here I am back for more! >


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## A14GAS

You wish,:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

Last


----------



## A14GAS

Last again. :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Think it's me


----------



## A14GAS

Don't think so. :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

To hot to care


----------



## Wilmannie

Too hot and some more....we do like a moan eh?:wink2:

But at least I'm last!:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

As the sun goes down and the evening comes to a close the last rays of the sun gently embrace the ice in the gin and tonic making in imperative that it gets drunk pretty nifty and refill on the way perfect end to the day


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad to hear you've had a perfect day John! You certainly saved mine!

Ooooppss. :surprise:I said I'd let you be last, didn't I 
Well, there's always tomorrow :wink2:


----------



## moblee

It's been El scorchio at work today & not a great deal cooler now the  gone. :surprise:

Still last posters biggest  is Last now :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry Phil, you can't be last!:surprise:

Cos John fixed my iPad so I promised I'd let him be last! 0

So move over, try another day!:wink2:


----------



## moblee

:surprise: No need for Sweaty socks Annie !! It's cooler now >


----------



## Wilmannie

Well I'm in London Town today and it's far too hot for sox here Phil>

And you still can't be last! 0:wink2:


----------



## moblee

*okay !*


----------



## Wilmannie

Sneaky Phil ! :surprise: You lasted all night!

But I'm last again now!>


----------



## Christine600

Morning Annie!

You were all busy keeping the last place warm yesterday I can see. But my laptop does not like sunshine. It's unreadable.

But now I'm last!


----------



## A14GAS

You are now second from last.:nerd:


----------



## moblee

Third from Last............... My little Norwegian strudel


----------



## aldra

Phill

I need a cider very very dry, hate sweet, love you

My sweet one

So what do you recommend 

Weaning myself off very dry wine

Which I love

But trying to forego to help Albert forgo
At least through this radiotherapy


----------



## A14GAS

Dry cider,dry wine, alcohol,love em all.But most of all I love being last.:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Strudels are very tasty! :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

A bit like me.:smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Back to being last have the grand children over for two days 4year old and 6month old just sat down wishing I had there energy 
They lasted longer than we did


----------



## Wilmannie

Remember this well!

You just have to last it out, John, they grow up too fast!


----------



## Jmdarr

grandchildren gone house back to peace and tranquility we miss them already.im last as I have the pad back under my control


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you!

Have a nice rest now! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

*Goodnight xx*


----------



## A14GAS

I'm back and last.:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I've got your back and will look after last for you


----------



## A14GAS

You are so kind,but I think I can manage.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Remember this well!
> 
> You just have to last it out, John, they grow up too fast!


So true!

Another thing to remember - I started last today! :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm intending to finish last.:wink2:


----------



## moblee

Moblee finit dernier comme toujours :grin2:


----------



## aldra

What???¡ 

I'm down tonight

It's how it is

But I'm Last for a moment


----------



## Jmdarr

Lovely jubbly I'm last


----------



## A14GAS

I'll take over the night shift.:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry to butt in


----------



## A14GAS

:wink2:You you will just have to butt out.:wink2:


----------



## moblee

Nous sommes le dernier, nous sommes en dernier, nous sommes en dernier et c'est la façon que nous préférons,nous comme il ,nous comme il


----------



## A14GAS

Mumbo jumbo to me.:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Christine600

I think Phil really needs his holiday to come soon! :grin2::grin2::kiss:


----------



## aldra

He's having a practise run

To be last, school is almost out

For two of mine today so 8 o'clock tomorrow its bacon and eggs

And a day of childminding


----------



## A14GAS

I'm last.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm hungry! :surprise:


----------



## A14GAS

I'm hungry and last.:surprise::grin2:


----------



## moblee

I'm just Hungry to be Last >


----------



## aldra

I'm just last


----------



## Jmdarr

Lasters


----------



## A14GAS

Morning Lasters.


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

I wonder if I can get my participation on here on my CV? It's the job I've lasted in for longest recently.


----------



## A14GAS

You can only use if you've lasted longest .:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

He didn't last that long ohh well back to the drawing board


----------



## A14GAS

You might need to get your he and she's right.
But anyway I'm last.:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Oops sorry my mistake ohhh errr misses


----------



## aldra

I'm sure all is forgiven

Now where was I?

Last I think


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Now where was I?
> 
> Last I think


Only for a bit. Now I'll have mine.


----------



## A14GAS

You've had enough of being last,let me take over for you.:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

You're too kind! :kiss:|


----------



## aldra

My turn again


----------



## A14GAS

Wow,you've managed over seven hours,my turn now.:grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

Still me.:wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

Still me.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

No it's me


----------



## A14GAS

No it's not its me.:wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

It's still me.:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

No, it's not!


----------



## moblee

Watched SLADE last night in Cambridge (No Noddy) retired, but some great songs, took me back about 40 years :crying:


----------



## Christine600

My oh my! 


But I'm last.


----------



## moblee

*You can't be serious !!!!!!!!! :kiss:
*


----------



## Christine600

But I can be last! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again :wav:


----------



## Wilmannie

And me!:blob7::blob7::blob7::blob7::blob7::rocol::rocol::rocol::rocol::rocol:


----------



## aldra

Too much exuberance 

Just a quiet last here

Shush


----------



## A14GAS

Ok.


----------



## aldra

Good, chill time

Laaaastttt


----------



## moblee

Time for a Quiet Sunday evening in Last place :santa:


----------



## aldra

Wishing you a quiet Sunday evening

From last place


----------



## A14GAS

Not so quiet as it could be.:wink2:


----------



## aldra

But quiet all the same


----------



## Christine600

And very much a Sunday.


----------



## A14GAS

I agree very quiet Sunday ,:surprise:


----------



## aldra

True

Easy like a Sunday


----------



## A14GAS

Sunday is an easy day for me,:wink2:


----------



## aldra

Last try at being last

This easy sunday


----------



## Jmdarr

Very last person


----------



## A14GAS

I'm first to last today. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You are

I'm second


----------



## Christine600

It's not easy beeing last these days.


----------



## A14GAS

I find it easy to be last.:grin2:


----------



## moblee

Ease into Last place.......................................

>


----------



## A14GAS

I'll just ease you out and myself in.:laugh:


----------



## Christine600

Take it easy, now! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Take it easy, now! :kiss::kiss:


:surprise::grommit: :sleeping::sleeping:

A man of Few words.


----------



## A14GAS

True.:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Me:kiss:


----------



## A14GAS

I.:laugh:


----------



## aldra

Oh it's me

Move over the lot of yo


----------



## A14GAS

It's me again.:laugh:


----------



## Christine600

I can be last too! 


For the last couple of days I've been having this song on my mind. Who can guess which one? :laugh:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## A14GAS

Was it the last song .:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Was it the last tango?? And I missed it:surprise:

Never mind....I'm last!>


----------



## aldra

Not a clue

But I'm last


----------



## Jmdarr

Last waltz maybe


----------



## aldra

Nope
I'm still last


----------



## A14GAS

No you're not.:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last tango in paris


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm sure it was 'Last tango in Weatherfield' ot something like that:wink2:

Last time I switched on the telly:wink2:

Am I last?


----------



## Jmdarr

No but you was close


----------



## A14GAS

I'm even closer.:laugh:


----------



## Christine600

A14GAS said:


> Was it the last song .:grin2:





Wilmannie said:


> Was it the last tango?? And I missed it:surprise:





aldra said:


> Not a clue





Jmdarr said:


> Last waltz maybe





Jmdarr said:


> Last tango in paris





Wilmannie said:


> I'm sure it was 'Last tango in Weatherfield' ot something like that:wink2:


It was ofcourse

My oh my!


----------



## A14GAS

My oh what.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

My, oh my! I'm last! :smile2:


----------



## A14GAS

Me too.:laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Again!


----------



## A14GAS

Wilmannie you spoilt for me,I almost made 24 hrs bar 30 minutes.but I'm still last.:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you! :laugh:

Good morning Lasters!


----------



## A14GAS

Morning.:grin2:.


----------



## Christine600

Morning lasters!

I've had my breakfast, my coffe, a look at the news and posted last. What next?


----------



## A14GAS

Have another look to see who is last.:wink2: me.


----------



## Christine600

Another last post for me then...


----------



## A14GAS

And for me too.


----------



## aldra

The true laster is back

To be last


----------



## moblee

At last ! :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

At last it's me.:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Storms never last!


----------



## Wilmannie

I last!:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Hi Stormie! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all on this lazy Sunday morning


----------



## A14GAS

Not as safe as you might think.:surprise:


----------



## aldra

Safe!!!

Easy like Sunday morning


----------



## A14GAS

I agree it is easy to be last.:grin2:


----------



## moblee

*Easy* my *rse >


----------



## A14GAS

Thank you Jim Royal.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Whose is Jim royal???

Not last anyway


----------



## Jmdarr

Last is good second from last nowhere


----------



## aldra

That's deep man, really deep 

However deep is not last


----------



## A14GAS

Last is best.:greenjumpers:


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm best last! :wink2:


----------



## A14GAS

You were now it's me again.:wav:


----------



## aldra

Me again


----------



## A14GAS

Morning all.:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

It's afternoon here! Good afternoon Lasters!

I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Well it's evening here

And guess what

I'm last


----------



## A14GAS

Who's last now.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me!


----------



## A14GAS

No you're not its me.:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry all its me


----------



## A14GAS

You mean it was you.:nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

That's right! 

You're history!

I'm last!


----------



## Jmdarr

History is so last year darlings


----------



## A14GAS

Any way it's me.:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Lasters. It's a beautiful sunny day here, hope you're having the same!

And I'm first to be last today!


----------



## Christine600

Very well done, Wilmannie!









But not well enough since I'm last now! :grin2:


----------



## A14GAS

I'll look after last place for you all.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks::love6: very kind!


----------



## aldra

Laaassst

Sneaking quietly in


----------



## Jmdarr

Shush you can hear Aldra sneaking quietly in to second from last place shame really pipped at the post


----------



## A14GAS

Don't waste your time,be as quiet as you like,it's me.:smileycouncil:


----------



## Jmdarr

It maybe you but not for long


----------



## A14GAS

Good morning all .


----------



## Christine600

I did not hear a thing!


----------



## A14GAS

Pardon.:grin2:


----------



## aldra

No finesse some people
Fortunately I'm here

And last


----------



## Jmdarr

There comes a time in everyone's life when you have to say let's think about where we are going with this problem.
At last a solution to the problem.


----------



## aldra

So so correct

I glad you know it's ne


----------



## A14GAS

I think I am the solution to this problem.:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You may well be............but I'm last !! 

:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## A14GAS

You were.:blob7::bazooka::rightfighter1:


----------



## aldra

So true

You both were a somewhat noisy last

But now a peaceful slipping into LAST place


----------



## A14GAS

Peace be with you.:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

Is it a solution without a problem? 

It's no problem for me beeing last! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra

It could be


----------



## Wilmannie

Peace at last will doubtless come to us all! 

The last of our problems !!!

Meanwhile, I'll just settle for last !!


----------



## A14GAS

You've had your hour being last,it's my turn now.:laugh:


----------



## Jmdarr

In every eventuality there is a solution depending on which path you take what path should one take to end up last.


----------



## aldra

This path?????


----------



## Christine600

It is a long and winding path.


----------



## A14GAS

I know the path well,it's the path of forever lasting lastness .:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Just last is the true path


----------



## aldra

I'm lost but last


----------



## A14GAS

I'm last but not least.


----------



## Christine600

I'm nothing less than last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm just last


----------



## Jmdarr

Last the final word


----------



## aldra

Or not
Last is last


----------



## Jmdarr

Blimey didn't blink and I'm second from last


----------



## A14GAS

Now you're third.


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## aldra

Maybe

Not quiet last


----------



## A14GAS

Not even close,it's me again,:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Keep your friends close and your enemy's closer still so they can't see you slipping into last.


----------



## aldra

An early or late laster


----------



## Christine600

I would not mind slipping into something else - but last place will do! :wink2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

Last at last


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too.


----------



## Jmdarr

Two lasts do not get you anywhere


----------



## Wilmannie

Who needs two lasts? 

One's fine.....at least I'm last >


----------



## jo662

me me me :salute:


----------



## Wilmannie

No, no! Me! :wink2:

:scatter::scatter::scatter:


----------



## Christine600

Ai ai ai - who's last now! :wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You Christine. :frown2:

Errrr.....:surprise: ....:grin2: Ai am!!


----------



## Christine600

Oh :crying:


----------



## moblee

This is the Moment............. This *is* the Man >


----------



## aldra

Well it is my man


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, eet ees not my man !!:kiss: :laugh:

Eet ees mee! :laugh: 0

Last >


----------



## moblee

:love7: Hello Sweetheart

Well I'*m *booked on Monday ferry just for 10 days, Kids of school so price gone up sometimes x4 ! times as much for Ferries :surprise:
Explotation.


----------



## aldra

It is hard

For those with children

Prices shoot up
What do you mean Annie?.

This is definately our man


----------



## Jmdarr

You just keep gossiping and I will post last and in the circumstances I think I deserve it after the day I've had


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh John....Sorry you've had a bad day.....you could be 'our man' :laugh: for 

Sandra & I for a just few days seeing as Phil is away.....would that help?? 0

Just so long as you're not last! :smile2:

That's me, I'm last!

:givemea::givemea::givemea::givemea:
:smilecolros:


----------



## Christine600

Such a nice day - even better when you manage to be last before you head out! :laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Seeing as you're out Christine I'll look after last place for you ! 0


----------



## aldra

I'm going nowhere
I'll just miss Phil 


But hey he's off

So I can feel good

Imagine it's me


----------



## moblee

I've not gone yet.

A bit worried i've been watching the news & the migrant situation in Calais is shocking.


----------



## Jmdarr

Well the week is now complete we now have in our possession a 5year old and a 6month old boys mum is ill dad. Is night work so as they say we are left holding the babies.
We love them to bits but there not going home don't know how long we will have them.
So I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Cloudy today - but I can still be last.


----------



## Jmdarr

im last noah says hello and can he have the computer now.


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi to Noah! >

Is he good at being last?:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Noah is always first so he will be no good at this


----------



## Christine600

I'm always late everywhere so why is it so difficult to be last here?


----------



## Wilmannie

Now, that's an odd one Christine!

:serious:

Can you be late at being last? Perhaps! 

You're not likely to be last at being late? 

Maybe then you'd just be the late last? 

Maybe best if I'm just last, save all this confusion!:wink2::grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm last at last


----------



## Christine600

I'm afraid I'm awfully late beeing last today. :laugh:

Probably too confused after reading Wilmannies explanation! :grin2::kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

And I'm even later Christine. :wink2:


----------



## aldra

I'm an early last today


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm an afternoon laster today! 

And it's a beautiful afternoon on Speyside today, summer at last ........maybe!


----------



## Jmdarr

Noah and Elliot have gone home at last missed shabbington rally but having the boys for four days was fun but very hard work 
At last I have the pad and a warm cup of tea


----------



## Jmdarr

Can't believe I have been last this long


----------



## aldra

Ok, 
Now you are not last

I am 

The things I do for others


----------



## Jmdarr

Others are always last


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too! 

Stopped for lunch at a layby and it's raining so I started my mifi and got reception.


----------



## aldra

Me again last


----------



## Jmdarr

Noah says hi Elliot has just thrown his dinner on the carpet yes they are back ,baby sitting duties again just switched on to be last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, we have to be switched on to be last, don't we.

So I'm switched on! :wink2: And I'm last! >>


----------



## Jmdarr

I have just switched you of last position


----------



## Christine600

I'm switched on and swooshing in. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

A bit of a last swoosh sounds ok - but I wouldn't want to be forever swooshing

around just to be last.....might get seasick !!

:blob7::blob8:


----------



## aldra

Seems like the last post is mine

Where's the trumpet ??


----------



## Jmdarr

it's the last post


----------



## aldra

But one


----------



## Wilmannie

or two


----------



## Jmdarr

Or even three


----------



## Wilmannie

Or more ??


----------



## aldra

Fresh start
Last post


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## aldra

Nearly


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, almost anyhow. :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Lies all lies I say


----------



## Wilmannie

No! No! :surprise::surprise:

I stands for last! 0:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Try sitting down easier on the feet


----------



## Wilmannie

OK. As long as I'm last! :smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last once more slipped quite eloquently there.


----------



## aldra

Well a little slip here


----------



## Wilmannie

Here a slip, there a slip, 

everywhere a slip, slip..... :grin2:


Morning all, I've slipped into last place first today! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

I'm finally last at last


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhhh no your not


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh no she's not! 'Cos, right now, this very minute, I ......am .....last!


----------



## aldra

whats a minute?


----------



## Christine600

You have all been last for long, my dear lasties! 

But now I'm here! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

A minute? It lasts 60 seconds !!

Hope I last longer!! >


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, yes. :frown2:

A little brief with it perhaps. :serious:

But I'm here now so I have last place in hand. :smile2:

Sleep well y'all 0


----------



## aldra

Morning all

Woke up with cramp, wasn't a good night anyway as I kept getting cramp so I gave in and got up

Tired though

However in last place


----------



## Wilmannie

Cramp is a pain! Hope you feel better now Sandra. 
Hopefully a cup of tea and last place have helped start the day properly!

Think I'll try that too!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Have just had a couple of hours sleep 

Feeling much more like a laster now


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning all lasters. >

I'm first to be last today, long may it last!:laugh:


----------



## Jmdarr

Good evening this is my post for today (last)


----------



## aldra

I think the times are a bit a a way

Anyway almost 8 o clock 
I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

Yep!

Times is out!

I'm last :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Aldra last for a long time but not now


----------



## Wilmannie

No. Cos I am last now!


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## moblee

:hello2: I'm back to resume my favourite position on Top of my Ladies ! >


----------



## moblee

Wassa going on ???


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome back Phil :kiss:

Nothing's changed, I'm still last! >


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Welcome back Phil :kiss:
> 
> Nothing's changed, I'm still last! >


 Good I'll leave you Last then :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Have you been travelling Phil??

I'll leave you all and take last place!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Leaving me last!:wav:


----------



## aldra

But one


----------



## Jmdarr

All was quiet not a sound could be heard then a rustle of dry leaves as the wind stirred.the scrunch of gravel underfoot at LAST I was home.


----------



## aldra

Very poetic
But last cant last forever


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

See if I can last all day! :smile2:


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Morning All
> 
> See if I can last all day! :smile2:


Mmmm You might.


----------



## aldra

Or not, as the case may be!!


----------



## Jmdarr

Afternoon all


----------



## Wilmannie

Mm mm....see if I can last all afternoon...:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

No chance of that


----------



## aldra

Just slipping in

As last


----------



## Wilmannie

Can't be! 

I'm last! 0


----------



## aldra

You most definitely WERE

Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Past it then!! :surprise:

At last?


----------



## aldra

Good morning all

Here at last!,


----------



## moblee

I  being Last !!


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!


----------



## Jmdarr

Last at last


----------



## Wilmannie

Last first today!:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm on holiday in my MH and beeing last at the same time. As good as it gets! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

If you have all finished I'll take over last place


----------



## Jmdarr

Last is good


----------



## aldra

Last

Is okay


----------



## Wilmannie

First last is fine!


----------



## moblee

Last Last is Better.


----------



## aldra

Lasting last is better


----------



## Jmdarr

It's the last minuet of the last hour of the last day what is the last thing you would do !!!


----------



## aldra

Just be last

Wot last day??


----------



## Jmdarr

Just a thought


----------



## aldra

A rubbish thought
It wasn't last


----------



## Christine600

I'm taking the rubbish out to the bin soon - but first I got to be last!


----------



## Jmdarr

I was last when I had that thought


----------



## Jmdarr

Looks like I still am last that is


----------



## Jmdarr

Still last such a long time


----------



## The-Cookies

nope i am it !


----------



## Jmdarr

Yes but not for long


----------



## aldra

Nope

It's me now


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## moblee

:hello2: Good Evening :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good afternoon!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last this afternoon


----------



## Jmdarr

Looks like I lasted the longest


----------



## Jmdarr

Looks like the Marie cellist abandoned and adrift


----------



## aldra

Could be me though


----------



## Jmdarr

Found on a rubber dinghy off the East Coast the last person to be here


----------



## aldra

At least you are safely home

But no longer last


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## moblee

I'm Last :frown2: But that means I've *WON !! :grin2:*


----------



## aldra

No phill

It means you were last

Until I was


----------



## moblee

Well time for one of MY Favourite Posters then >


----------



## aldra

And that's quite long enough for you to last

Well lasted Phil


----------



## Jmdarr

It's time for me to pop in to be lastv


----------



## aldra

Well popped
Try again


----------



## moblee

:grin2: Look what just popped up.................. It's Moblee


----------



## aldra

It is indeed

My lovely one


----------



## Christine600

I'll pop in before I pop out. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm so tempted to leave you last

But no

I've fought the temptation


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone


----------



## Jmdarr

Afternoon now


----------



## moblee

back to work Tomorrow :crying:


----------



## aldra

You will be fine Phil

All those kids waiting to say hello


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## aldra

But one


----------



## Jmdarr

Latest laster to arrive


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You will be fine


To be Honest between friends.. I hate it !!

The way support staff ( maintenance) & Teachers are treat is Enormous, I'm regularly appling for other Jobs.

But at least I'm last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

The one place it shouldn't happen Phil

Equality respect and all that

I'll leave you last for a while

Oopps


----------



## Christine600

Don't worry Sandra - I couldn't leave Phil and you alone at last either! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good
Then I'm last again

You are just jealous Christine


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## aldra

You are

Not


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohhhh yes I am


----------



## aldra

Oh no you're not


----------



## moblee

Good Morning xxxx


----------



## aldra

Morning Phil, just


----------



## Jmdarr

Well the sun is out camper washed house gutters cleaned facias washed so much for a day of just had a cholesterol busting dinner
Now to cut the grass maybe


----------



## moblee

Jmdarr said:


> Now to cut the grass maybe


:surprise: Ooooh Send us 1/2 oz :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight all


----------



## Jmdarr

Goodnight


----------



## Jmdarr

Every body still asleep


----------



## Wilmannie

Not yet! Waiting to be last! :laugh:


----------



## Christine600

I'm not sleepy! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I slept!

Morning All! >


----------



## Christine600

Morning, Annie - up early to be last I see! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Hey there Christine girl 

Where have you been


----------



## moblee

I've been on the Beer & Wine since leaving work So this is for All my cyber Ladies :drinking:


----------



## Jmdarr

Love 
Funny old word a word with serious conitations 

I love you but I need my space bye 
I love you but I'm off you can have the kids 
I love you but in my own funny way just not that kind of way


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All,

I love to be first to be last! Have a great day!! 

xx


----------



## Jmdarr

Going to Cheltenham tomorrow so last message for couple of days keep my space warm please


----------



## moblee

It's been kept warm for *3* Days !!


----------



## aldra

Ok I'll takeover to keep it warm 
Calm down Phil


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back to be last. :wink2:


----------



## moblee

:surprise: So you are !


----------



## aldra

It's me again


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm last to be back!

I'm back at last!! :wav::wav:


----------



## aldra

It's still me


----------



## Wilmannie

But I'm posting from Cochem and the time is 20.51 here (on my €5 watch)

So I must be last!


----------



## aldra

Well € 5 watche


Are notourisly wrong


----------



## Wilmannie

So my Rolex agrees!

But I'm l a s t. :love7::love7::love7: Again!:kiss:


----------



## aldra

Definitely

Almost last


----------



## Jmdarr

What a lot of show offs


----------



## aldra

I don't even own a watch

Why would I need to know the time?
I always know when in last


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All :grin2:

I'm first to be last today! Again! :grin2:

Have a good Monday! :wav:


----------



## aldra

Well I'll go for Tuesday 

Hi you all


----------



## Christine600

Still a Monday where I am. Are you in China, Aldra? :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Still Monday

Almost Tuesday 
So am I last?


----------



## Jmdarr

And so you should be but last is last


----------



## Christine600

I'm preparing for the upcoming Wednesday by beeing last for a bit.


----------



## aldra

Naw

Im doing an early wednesday last

On Tuesday


----------



## Jmdarr

Very early Wednesday


----------



## Christine600

A little later I'm last.


----------



## moblee

Wednesday Early/late shift here.


----------



## aldra

Hey there my baby 

Youwerelast 

But not now


----------



## Jmdarr

Last post for tonight


----------



## aldra

A bit early for last post


----------



## Jmdarr

No this is early 3.36 am


----------



## aldra

Is that you going to bedor getting up ??


----------



## Jmdarr

That was waking up wide a wake


----------



## Christine600

I'm awake. Stopped for a meal and then coffee and cake. I need to maintain a decent standard of living now that my mum is with me in the MH. :grin2: We are on our way back home. And have to make a large detour after the usual road got closed after all the rain.


----------



## aldra

Tough

But you are not last

When are you next over to Europe?.

Meanwhile I'm last


----------



## moblee

:surprise: I'm going to have a QUICKIE >


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> When are you next over to Europe?.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm last


I'm laster! :kiss:

I do not know when my next trip will be but Italy and back again before christmas would be nice.


----------



## aldra

It would 

I'm still last honey


----------



## Christine600

And your last place lasted all night.

But let me be last now so you can concentrate on packing the van. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Love italy but decided Spain 

Hopefully meeting up with Mees for a while


----------



## Jmdarr

Lasted you all


----------



## aldra

Maybe


----------



## Jmdarr

Maybe so


----------



## aldra

Maybe not


----------



## Christine600

Maybe me?


----------



## moblee

Maybe Moblee x


----------



## Christine600

Maybe later! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Last from Abbeville in France


----------



## Christine600

Tres bien!

But... :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back in last place


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!


----------



## Christine600

Hey you!

I'm home with a cold so nothing else to do than beeing last. :grin2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Last from Abbeville in France


I didn't know you were in France sandra, I was there Saturday just in Calais though doing a wine run. :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

At last a chance to be last


----------



## Christine600

It's raining. But who cares - I'm last! :grin2:


I would not mind a glass of red, Phil. :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

It's a lovely day in Oxford so can I be last?


----------



## Christine600

Please be, Annie! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Now it's sunny in the Lake Distrct too.....so I must be last again!


----------



## Jmdarr

At last it's sunny in north London so I can at last cut the lawn and put the mower away for the year


----------



## aldra

just about to cross into spain


----------



## Christine600

Just about to go into the kitchen looking for an evening snack. :grin2:

Definately not sunny here - I hope you three fare better!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I would not mind a glass of red, Phil. :kiss:


If you were closer I'd give you one ! :surprise:


----------



## Christine600

It's raining so I might as well be last.


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Christine! That's a shame. We've been in so many sunny places in the last two months. 

Now we're home & all is well with the world!

Wishyou were in sunny Scotland! (Got to catch it quick here!)

Am I last?


----------



## Christine600

I'll soon go looking for some Italian sunshine! 0



Wilmannie said:


> Am I last?


Yes! :laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Christine!

Hope you enjoy Italy :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I also enjoy beeing last! :laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!:kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Home at last after a weekend away


----------



## Christine600

I'm browsing trough the campsites directory. But not to busy to be last! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last post tonight


----------



## Christine600

:grin2:


----------



## moblee

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Last post from a damp Spain


----------



## Christine600

And another from sunny Noorway


----------



## Wilmannie

My first last post today!:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Well done! :laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, Christine, you have to admit I'm very trying!


----------



## Christine600

You have lots of stamina. And sisu. But so have I! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Sunny Spain now 

Wine flowing

Last


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Sunny Spain now
> 
> Wine flowing
> 
> Last


What a combination! :kiss::laugh:


----------



## aldra

Beats raining

Few days rest then off to meet up with Margare in Malaga 

Meanwhile last


----------



## Jmdarr

Not for long


----------



## Wilmannie

Right!


----------



## aldra

Almost right


----------



## Christine600

I'm in from the left! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmm! You just left last Christine!:wink2:


----------



## moblee

I'm recinding back to my Youth, things were easier :serious:


----------



## aldra

Gosh

I ant remember my youth

It's a distant past

But last is now


----------



## Jmdarr

Here we go into last position again


----------



## moblee

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/<iframe width=:drinking:Love it !!


----------



## aldra

I'm last


Done for exhausted 

Tomorrow is another day

Now I'm an exhausted last


----------



## Jmdarr

Rest I will hold the fort


----------



## Christine600

I'm in chilly Sweden but still manage to come last! :grin:

What an effort! My personal best! Possibly a world first! :laugh:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm in chilly Sweden but still manage to come last! :grin:
> 
> What an effort! My personal best! Possibly a world first! :laugh:


You're my Hero :love4:


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> You're my Hero :love4:


Swooning in to last place. :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Swooning ?? Mmmmm.....

But fainting fast
Cos I'm last !! :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

You all just lie there swooning I'll take over in last place


----------



## aldra

And I'll be first last today


----------



## Scotjimland

I posted on this thread 15-06-2006 post #41 ..

who would have thought it would still be running.. 9 years later !


----------



## peejay

Scotjimland said:


> I posted on this thread 15-06-2006 post #41 ..
> 
> who would have thought it would still be running.. 9 years later !


Now there's a blast from the past. :smile2:

Nice to hear from you again Jim, hope you're keeping well.

Pete


----------



## Scotjimland

Thanks Pete.. 

yes doing fine.. a bit older but no wiser 

still a few old faces I recognise..


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Jim, Pete & Sandra - it's my turn to be last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

And now it's mine. >>


----------



## Jmdarr

A interloper trying to be last ,on this thread there is no chance of that


----------



## aldra

No chance of anyone being last

Still we keep trying


----------



## Wilmannie

Wel, someone has to do it!:serious:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last again


----------



## Wilmannie

Nope!

Still me!!


----------



## Jmdarr

Its me all me


----------



## Wilmannie

No, no!

It's me!:wink2:


----------



## aldra

possibly me I think


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice to see you, hope holiday is going well!

But, nope, it's still me!>


----------



## aldra

Just chilling on an ASCI site close to the beach

More I suppose like a package holiday

But it has its advantages, beach, sea and a brilliant supermarket close 

Swimming pool on site

Electric for air con and large open field for the hound to run

Spending a few hours on the beach today whilst the hound rests in an airconditioned van


----------



## Jmdarr

Very nice soliliquy but you are now second from last


----------



## aldra

No me and the hound who has been swimming in the sea

aRE LAST


----------



## Christine600

Bobbing in from the righ (aka Italy)

No swimming (yet)


----------



## Wilmannie

Not one to be left out...>


----------



## Christine600

I'd never leave you out overnight, Annie! 0


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Christine!

I know you wouldn't mean to....

But I just like to get the last word!


----------



## Christine600

Oh, well then! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

hmph


----------



## Christine600

I'm sorry, Kev! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I should jolly well think so too. >


----------



## Wilmannie

:wav::wav::wav:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## aldra

Tough

I'm last


----------



## Christine600

Last

I'm tough


----------



## Wilmannie

Got a be tough to last!:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

All this just to be last and no prize at the end things we do just for fame and name in lights.
Here is my 5 seconds of fame.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Wilmannie

5 seconds - Lasted 24 hours John! :smile2:

But no more:grin2: I'm last now! :wav::wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not


----------



## Christine600

Florence was fantastic - including a fast wifi at the camp site. So I'm hurrying to be last! :grin2:


Next is Pisa - if we don't get wifi it may be a while until my next last post. 


So - while it lasts - I'm


LAST!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you Christine, enjoy your trip!

I'll look after last place for you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So nice


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

T42


----------



## Wilmannie

:smileycouncil::smileycouncil:

>. Last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This thread is a true waste of time and effort > >


----------



## aldra

True kev
But the posters are great!!!!!!

Just slipping into last place from torre del mar


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome Aldra, glad to see you're having a relaxing break. >

Sorry you can't be last though! 
True... cos that's me....making the effort, wasting time....

:wink2::laugh:


----------



## aldra

It's fine Annie

But

I think I'm last


----------



## moblee

It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aldra

Hi there my lovely phill
Think I'm last now


----------



## Wilmannie

:smilecolros::smilecolros::smilecolros:

Me again!:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ME ME ME that's all we hear.

Tis I now though > >


----------



## aldra

It was kev

But now it isn't 

It's me me me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, you made it through the night


----------



## Wilmannie

Made what?


----------



## Christine600

Very expensive wifi on the Rome campsite so I'm hurrying in with a last post.

Will stay offline when the miniscule quota runs out. :crying:


----------



## aldra

I felt generous so left Kev s post to be last a while

However you two are not newbies 

So I'm last

Do you not have Mifi in Norway Christine??


----------



## Jmdarr

Hi all just as you thought you had seen me of I'm backkkkkkkk in last position again
John d


----------



## aldra

Tough John 

You are out my lovely


----------



## Wilmannie

Gotta be!
Cos I'm in!

In last place I mean........so you can all rest easy tonight. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## aldra

Morning all from a drowning campsite in Spain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> I felt generous so left Kev s post to be last a while
> 
> However you two are not newbies
> 
> So I'm last
> 
> Do you not have Mifi in Norway Christine??


You're just too kind Sandra


----------



## aldra

I know Kev 

Kindness personified

Into last place


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo


----------



## aldra

Yeeeeeeeees

Ps enjoyed that video, watched it whilst the rain threw it down

Stephen Fry, he is brilliant


----------



## Jmdarr

To be or not to be that is the question


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Yeeeeeeeees
> 
> Ps enjoyed that video, watched it whilst the rain threw it down
> 
> Stephen Fry, he is brilliant


You'll like this then


----------



## Wilmannie

Very good!

A cunning ploy, Kev, we're so busy with the video we forget who is last!

But it's ok.... it's me! I'm last! 0

:sunny:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Moi!! NON.


----------



## aldra

Time you got away Kev

You sleep better in the motorhome

I'll just take over last post


----------



## Wilmannie

I'll help!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilmannie said:


> I'll help!


Err how exactly ?


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh, I'm very helpful, always trying. 0 

Very trying in fact.:wink2:

Always willing to stir the pot!

And be last! :angel9:


----------



## aldra

Kev she is very trying

Always striving to be last

Stick around

I'm an angel

Well when I'm last 

As now


----------



## Wilmannie

All true!:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A friend in need is a PITA.


----------



## aldra

And I'm in need of last place


----------



## Christine600

Last again from Roma!



aldra said:


> Do you not have Mifi in Norway Christine??


Yes we do. But I have trouble getting it to work abroad. :nerd: But when I buy local sim cards I can get those to work. So I know something about it but not enough.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi, Bye.


----------



## Wilmannie

Bye, Bye:wav:


----------



## Matchlock

My God is this thread still going, Talk about squeezing out the last drop!


----------



## aldra

No it's the last post

Christine do you have Three3 mobile shops in Norway ?

£10 a month Mifi

£10 or 15 phone no roaming charges

But don't know if they cover Norway 

A looooong last post


----------



## Wilmannie

Last drop!


----------



## aldra

Squeezed out another


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to go squeeze one out later.

Tone sufficiently lowered, I'm orf.


----------



## aldra

Morning all lasters


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning Sandy


----------



## aldra

That was a good last laster Kev

My turn now


----------



## Wilmannie

Or mine?


----------



## aldra

No prob/ stil my turn

After all I've been attacked by jelly fish

It the warm blue med, in the sunshine

Parked right next to the cove beach

I need sympathy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ahh


----------



## Wilmannie

Nasty aren't they.

Best have a brandy! Or two!

I can mind last post for you. No prob!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin all campeeeerrrrsssss.


----------



## aldra

Morning to you Kev 
Sun rise hear over the med

Another lovely day methinks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good morning princess > it's persisting down here in Yarksheere.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654187


----------



## aldra

Ah bless

True Yorkshire and Lancashire weather then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sounds about right girl.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All :kiss:

A lovely morning here in Grampian.

And I'm last again!:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Lovely evening sunset in London


----------



## aldra

Beautiful

27+ here
A bit to hot at times

Smug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fair summery up here, just saw Liz off, and it was 20 degrees stood on the step in me nighty > >

I may not be last but I'm first today.


----------



## aldra

I'm second !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not for long > >


----------



## Christine600

Finally another last post - this time from Pompeii. I've got a cold and a fever so those ruins were seen very quickly! :grin2:



aldra said:


> Christine do you have Three3 mobile shops in Norway ?


No, we don't. We have a monopoly/mafia thing going so no other phone companies dare to try.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christine600 said:


> Finally another last post - this time from Pompeii. I've got a cold and a fever so those ruins were seen very quickly! :grin2:
> 
> No, we don't. We have a monopoly/mafia thing going so no other phone companies dare to try.


Nice one.


----------



## Wilmannie

Last! At last!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You wish.


----------



## Jmdarr

To be last would be a great honour


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope you enjoyed it > > >


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Latest


----------



## aldra

No

I'll just slip in to be last


----------



## Wilmannie

Best y'all just slip out again...cos.....:wink2:.......I'm last! :smile2:
Again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Night night to all my fans


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha made it fru the night.

Mornin all  

MHF clock is wrong, I posted that at 22:09


----------



## aldra

We made it through the night

Just, 

Feel like a sardine in an expensive tin!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

What's up Sandra, hoped you were having fun?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That Albert been laying on top of you again >


----------



## aldra

It's just that this site is pretty packed

But we've moved onto a bigger pitch now

So will be fine for a few days

Is that me last???


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes. It was. :wink2:
0 Bet that made you feel better!


----------



## aldra

Feeling better now

Last again

Got our work cut out with that Kev though

Straight in all guns blazing


----------



## Wilmannie

Sounds like you think this might be a case for 'Annie get your gun'! >>

S' ok right now tho.....cos I'm last! 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Til now.

Good Monday morning all.


----------



## aldra

Interesting night

Two guys fighting in next van, on the floor wrestling at 2am

All this in torrential rain and strong gales, still raining with strong gales this morning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Interesting night
> 
> Two guys fighting in next van, on the floor wrestling at 2am
> 
> All this in torrential rain and strong gales, still raining with strong gales this morning


Are you sure they were fighting Sandy > >


----------



## aldra

Yep I'm sure Kev 

The drunk had a young son who was beside himself shouting for his papa to stop

The van next door are night wardens for the site

They were trying to sort out the problem, apparently he'd lost his van keys

But he was out of his mind on drink and maybe something stronger

And violent with it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Makes me glad we wild camp now.


----------



## Jmdarr

The last person to wild camp was dragged away by wolves and never seen again.im last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jmdarr said:


> The last person to wild camp was dragged away by wolves and never seen again.im last


Not for wimps.


----------



## aldra

Kev

Keep this up you may well be dragged away by wolves

I'm last, last, last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha, sneaking in when I shut down.

But I is up before the dawn to get in early & interrupt your reign.


----------



## aldra

Good nights sleep
Blue sky and sunshine

And last

What a combination!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Time I was back in last place I think:kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Last again! And a lasagna in the oven. That calls for two of these: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

better than a bun.


----------



## aldra

Good morning all lasters

First last of the day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning Sandra.


----------



## Wilmannie

There you were Kev!

Second last!


----------



## aldra

And there I am 

LAST


----------



## Wilmannie

And so you were but..........Now you're second last!


----------



## aldra

I think not


----------



## Jmdarr

Rain and grey sky's here I'm still last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha first in this morning, too dark to see the wever.


----------



## aldra

What is this mysterious thing you are buying from Rossendale?

A last question !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a Radial saw, been after one for ages.


----------



## Wilmannie

My first last post today!>


----------



## Jmdarr

My last post


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Night all


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, I made it through the night all by my own


----------



## Jmdarr

Yes but not for long


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Spoilsport


----------



## aldra

I'm here again last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wassup with you lot, can't you get out of bed


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning has broken :crying: (It was cracked yesterday anyhow)

I'm last!:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilmannie said:


> Morning has broken :crying: (It was cracked yesterday anyhow)
> 
> I'm last!:kiss:


Now you're just a has been > >


----------



## aldra

And I'm a wannabe last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK I'll let you have it >


----------



## Jmdarr

The sun is setting on another wet and windy day ,curtains drawn heating turned up ,would throw another log on the fire but only have gas central heating.
Have to wonder what does more damage to the planet burning gas or nasty old wood burning stoves releasing carbon from the burning logs I'm sure there's a tree hugger out there to put me right.
I'm last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Burning wood only releases what it soaked up in the first place


----------



## aldra

When I'm home

The log fire will burn
Here it's 20

No need for a fire


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Shutting down, night all peeps.


----------



## aldra

Good morning everyone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger, slept in.


----------



## JanHank

Slept in what, a hammock?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Slept in what, a hammock?


On me bucket list.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> On me bucket list.


Maybe I will treat myself to that DVD film so´s I know what your all talking about.


----------



## Wilmannie

Slept in a bucket? :surprise:

Musta had a bucket then Kev!! :smile2: the 

ps. I'm last again!

:wav::wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

whatever >


----------



## aldra

Just popped in to be last


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Just popped in to be last


So where have you been all day?


----------



## Jmdarr

Tsal


----------



## Wilmannie

No! Not!

I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

I'm first! My first post in a few days. :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You were last too Christine!

First and last all in one! Very good!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last and first > >


----------



## Wilmannie

Just last!


----------



## moblee

Last in Last out.


----------



## cabby

With the amount of replies, has anyone looked to see exactly how many members have posted and who has the record for posting the most on this thread.
Maybe JanHank should do this through one night as he stays awake and can post the results in the morning.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think Monkeys might be involved there Phil.


----------



## aldra

Whilst you all argue the toss

I'll just hold last place

Take your time


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll just hold the door for you >


----------



## aldra

So kind Kev

I'll just step through 
In last place


----------



## Wilmannie

And me!

I like to be last too!


----------



## bazzle

Goodnight all. x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, still with you.


----------



## aldra

Morning

At last


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning Lasters

Am I last to be last d'y think?

:wav:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just checked . No this I.


----------



## aldra

Possibly me
To the last post


----------



## Jmdarr

Or possibly me in fact


----------



## aldra

No it's definately me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last and first.




.


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev

You were first last,but now just first


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz always says I never last long enough


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning all. Am I last this morning?

It's a beautiful day in Grampian, no sign of Abigail .....yet!


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm a lasted again


----------



## aldra

I'm even laster


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Gosh Phil
Man of few words my lovely
Dont have the internet speed to watch it here


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't beat a bit of Collins, music to slash your wrists too.


----------



## aldra

Morning all lasters


It's not raining here, just that light drizzle that wets you through!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning Sandra, all well here, just started to persist down.


----------



## Wilmannie

Another lovely morning here, blue skies and sunshine and a light breeze .....but Abigail passed us by.

And I'm last again!


----------



## Jmdarr

Passing bye into last place is good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll just flop In behind you.


----------



## bazzle

Au revoir


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bon Jour mon ami.


----------



## aldra

Hullo hullo

Eet is mee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Aha Mon cheri, where ya bin.


----------



## aldra

At the moment in Abbeyville

Will stay till Monday , visit the vet and then homeward bound
Cross wed on the tunnel

Mon Cher 

My lovely one sounds better 
It's the Lancashire in me love


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## aldra

Snap


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mended


----------



## Wilmannie

Me again

At last


----------



## Christine600

Another last post.

The Pied Piper made me. It really was him! 

Nothing to do with the glass of red! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My first last post of the day.

> >


----------



## Christine600

Now superceeded by my first last post! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me again!

Just last!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm confused, last first, first last I feel a migraine approaching.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe best have a lie down, Kev. :frown2: I'll look after last place. I'll just 

leave you first. 0. So I can be last for you?

I mean, you have to put yourself first if you have a migraine and I'll be the first 

to offer to be last while you recover! >

Get well soon:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oooerr I bet that gave you one.


----------



## aldra

I am home

And last


----------



## moblee

*i'm last !! :grin2:
*


----------



## aldra

Tough my my lovely one

It's me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis I who are last, bye bye til the morrow, sweet dreams to one and all


----------



## aldra

Not a chance


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, sleep is all in the mind, the body shall do as it is told.

Morning all.


----------



## aldra

Afternoon all

What a day, throwing it down here


----------



## Jmdarr

To be or not to be that is the question


----------



## aldra

Not to be is the answer


----------



## moblee

*I am Last ! Of that I am sure !!!! :kiss:*


----------



## aldra

You are not sure

I think it maybe me


----------



## Jmdarr

No to all the questions


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The problem is that Scousers prefer not to be last as it has other connotations for them.


----------



## aldra

Morning kev


----------



## Christine600

Evening all. Now I cannot get the icons to work again. But I'm still cheerful - and abroad.


----------



## aldra

I'm to lazy to use the icons
I do quick post , no icons
But still last

Purrrr


----------



## moblee

*NO SILLY ICONS FOR ME EITHER !!!





*


----------



## Wilmannie

But a smile in last place looks good > >>


----------



## Wilmannie

😀😄😊🤓😳🤗😇🌹🌹🌹🌞🌞🌞😂

There, smiles & icon for us all. 

And I'm last :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last place is reserved


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For moi > >


----------



## Christine600

I have some reservations about posting here. 

Luckily they are easily silenced. :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Christine, we don't mind if you miss the icons, just keep coming last, that's the thing!


----------



## Wilmannie

Just like me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

First and last again > >


----------



## aldra

Second last again


----------



## moblee

Moblee 

Less than *5* Weeks :surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Only last week I was saying soon be Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

First and last!


----------



## Jmdarr

Nah second from last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Easter around the corner too. 




.


----------



## aldra

Get that wallet out of hibernation Phil

It's that time again!!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Get that wallet out of hibernation Phil
> 
> It's that time again!!!!!


Sometimes, you go to damned far woman > >


----------



## Jmdarr

Tut tut tut


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

King Tut > >


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning mi lady.


----------



## Christine600

Nice to be last again - and back home.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nothing lasts long.


----------



## Wilmannie

True Kev! But welcome back home Christine!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilmannie said:


> True Kev! But welcome back home Christine!


Bloody phone posts, I said welcome back in my last message.


----------



## Wilmannie

Twice is ok!

As long as I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Sorry, Annie - I'm last now.


----------



## aldra

Think it might be me 

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice to see you both >>

But I'm still last? >

Yea!! :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

It doesn't matter who is last as long as it is me


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok John!


----------



## bazzle

You can but try . . . but too many online. Goodnight all


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nighty night > >


----------



## aldra

Good morning campers!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was for us who got up hours ago, where you been? hiding under the Duvet??????????????????





>>



.


----------



## aldra

Yep

Reading warm and snug


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I had a terrible night so just went back for a nap or I'd not make it to bed time tonight.


----------



## aldra

Snap

So did I 

I suddenly felt really tired

But hey we are retired we can get up a 4am

And sleep 10am or 2 pm

Freedom


----------



## Jmdarr

What about the workers then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah been sayin that for donkeys, what about em.


----------



## Christine600

Back from the garage just in time to be last. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll just sneak in and park behind you, keep your hands where I can see em


----------



## aldra

Ill just sneak in

Sausage and mash simmering with a cabbage side dish

I'm shattered, the house spotless
Gosh im getting old 

Struggling with both knees and hips and legs 

Funny though Albert's the same

Could a virus cause it ?


----------



## Jmdarr

Is that with onion gravy gently pored over the mashed potato with knob of butter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last at last.


----------



## aldra

You were kev

I've been up since 5, doing a spot of cooking


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Was up at 4:30 but was gardening > >, well the first bit is true


----------



## Christine600

Last again!

What are you cooking today, Sandra? We are having chicken wings - with sour cream and a salad.

Kev did you look out the window and think "I probably should have ..." - then you were planning some gardening - and that counts! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Christine600 said:


> Last again!
> 
> What are you cooking today, Sandra? We are having chicken wings - with sour cream and a salad.
> 
> Kev did you look out the window and think "I probably should have ..." - then you were planning some gardening - and that counts! :grin2:


ME, Gardening not if I can avoid it, never seen the point of jobs which once done need doing again, house work excluded.


----------



## aldra

Well it's Friday

So lamb today

I minced it , cooked it with onion and garlic and carrots 

Split it

Half covered with mashed potatoes and cheese

Half made into meat and potatoe pie

Served with green beans and corn

Starters of homemade humus, ful, eggs, salad,olives and French bread
Well they are all full

The cherry flan and chocolate log are not much touched 

Cost us a fortune

Making up the spend for the grandkids

We have been away for 8 weeks

Poor , now and depressed 

But so good to be home with this mad lot
And Winston our daughters Ridgeback has joined us

Now 12 months old and looking very good

Aldra


----------



## StephandJohn

Am I really the last one to post - after all these years I've made it!


----------



## Christine600

I'm afraid not, StephAndJohn. :grin2:


----------



## StephandJohn

Oh well - my fame lasted an hour anyway.


----------



## aldra

Morning all, woke up saw the rain so stayed where I was and read for a while

Now up in time to claim last place


----------



## StephandJohn

Went back to bed and read after I did my 'last post' so I've only got myself to blame for being overtaken. Until now!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We decided to have a lie in too, watched some interesting Youtube clips on the tablet, mostly engineering.


----------



## Jmdarr

You can lie in and miss me being last


----------



## Christine600

I think we all missed your heroic effort, Jim. But now it's my turn so move over! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Be quiet you lot, trying to have a nap here.


----------



## Wilmannie

Last! At last!


----------



## aldra

Last Annie well done
Ops is it me now?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't stop sneezing.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe allergic to getting up at 4am Kev!


----------



## aldra

Well

Il just take over last place
No don't thank me

I'll watch over it


----------



## moblee

:drinking::drinking:


----------



## Jmdarr

Just last


----------



## aldra

Last here too


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted! 

But now a new kind of last.


----------



## aldra

How new??


----------



## moblee

3 Weeks & 2 Days :surprise:


----------



## aldra

But last is NOW


----------



## Wilmannie

But Phil puts _such effort and so much colour_into being last! :kiss:
Sometimes I think we should just leave him there......
And then I think...but _I'm last!_. 
:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lastest


----------



## aldra

I'll go for last


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> How new??


Not very.

But here is a brand new last place! Look how it sparkles! :nerd:


----------



## aldra

Christmas sparkle!!

Where is Phil??


----------



## moblee

I'm still around :santa:


----------



## aldra

I expected some. Christmas sparkle my babe


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

That's our Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw well! Thank you Phil. Maybe not exactly ... sort of ...quite ... sparkling.

Guess Rudolf didn't get enough time off work to get up a real nose-glow! Pink will have do!

(I think I'll leave out the sherry for Rudolf and the carrots for Santa this year!)

Am I last again?


----------



## Christine600

For a while, Annie. Now I'll stand just here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm the latest to be last.


----------



## aldra

My turn now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Begone woman > >


----------



## Christine600

Ooiiiiiii


----------



## Wilmannie

Didn't mean us I think Christine! We're ladies!

And last with it!


----------



## aldra

Not a problem

I'm all woman

The last on here today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wilmannie said:


> Didn't mean us I think Christine! We're ladies!
> 
> And last with it!


Twas aimed squarely at that Sandra woman  

I begone too now


----------



## moblee

Good Morning :santa:


----------



## Christine600

Last!



Christine600 said:


> Ooiiiiiii





Wilmannie said:


> Didn't mean us I think Christine! We're ladies!
> 
> And last with it!


I did not think so either, Annie - I just were in a good mood and had to make a sound! :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wimmin ganging up on moi, not good, not good at all, smells nice though > >


----------



## aldra

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Twas aimed squarely at that Sandra woman
> 
> I begone too now


A lassie from Lancashire

Not even a blip>>:grin2:

In the north we are women, ladies lunch

I'll just take last place


----------



## Wilmannie

You're right Sandra, I have seen ladies lurch! Especially after a few glasses of wine!

But I'll just settle for being last>


----------



## aldra

Well I like a glass of wine
But I like last place


----------



## moblee

Spend, spend, spend


----------



## aldra

Ah well Phill 

If you will have six kids

Join the club
Sad news is you could well have 10 grandkids

Now that's serious money my babe


----------



## Jmdarr

Have the grandchildren at the moment youngest son rushed to hospital with an allergic reaction.now transferd to Chelmsford hospital so looks like we have them for a few days.
So will be last today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jmdarr said:


> Have the grandchildren at the moment youngest son rushed to hospital with an allergic reaction.now transferd to Chelmsford hospital so looks like we have them for a few days.
> So will be last today


I hope it's nothing to serious and he's out soon.

Last too


----------



## Jmdarr

Grandchildren gone son now out of hospital had a cyst on his tonsilless which burst luckily in hospital soon sorted out just a small problem of not being able to breathe. Anyway all well and now home as they need the beds.
Now I can take over being last.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jmdarr said:


> Grandchildren gone son now out of hospital had a cyst on his tonsilless which burst luckily in hospital soon sorted out just a small problem of not being able to breathe. Anyway all well and now home as they need the beds.
> Now I can take over being last.


Glad all is well, I'll leave last place to you


----------



## aldra

Thank goodness Jmdarr

You relax I'll hold last place for a while

No don't thank me


----------



## Jmdarr

Thank you all anyway it a pleasure away next weekend to lick hill manor near Leicester anybody been there


----------



## Jmdarr

Wow are you all flooded out very quiet on here today


----------



## aldra

We were leaving you last

That's it now move over


----------



## Wilmannie

No floods here, not much rain and no snow. Sunshine and the forecast is good.

However, the river roaring past us is a raging torrent as it's raining in the 

Cairngorms and so snow is melting too. Much flooding upriver at Aviemore, 

disaster for some.

Keep dry & cosy folks!>. 

(I can manage last)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I last for a little while, until I've been spotted, then some &*"% will oust me again, so think before posting here, do you really want to be an &*"%? being a &*"% will get you nowhere in life, I know I've been a &*"% most of my life, and I'm reduced to posting in what is the most ridiculous thread ever.

So be warned, don't post in here, or suffer being branded an &*"%.


----------



## aldra

Nice try kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Nice try kev


Oh no, another &*"%


----------



## aldra

Takes one to know one!!:kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Takes one to know one!!:kiss:


:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## aldra

Cheer up kev

You are next to the last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK ta


----------



## aldra

Not a problem my lovely one


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Not a problem my lovely one


So kind.

.


----------



## aldra

Good night all


----------



## Jmdarr

Good night sleep tight


----------



## jo662

:reindeer:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all.

:santa::santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## aldra

Just popping in to be last at last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems like an idea.


----------



## Wilmannie

Last good idea!

I'm last!

Again! :grin2:


----------



## bazzle

Aldra, don't tell me you don't have an afternoon nap!

Good night all x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

God, Morning already


----------



## aldra

My morning started at 1am

I read a book, tried to sleep at 4 o'clock, finally drifted off a 7 as Albert got up

Slept til 10

Normally not a problem but Christmas needs organising

And I'm still tired


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> My morning started at 1am
> 
> I read a book, tried to sleep at 4 o'clock, finally drifted off a 7 as Albert got up
> 
> Slept til 10
> 
> Normally not a problem but Christmas needs organising
> 
> And I'm still tired


Christmas has been organised for a good few hundred years Sandra, 25th rings a bell   

It's people and events which need to be organised now.


----------



## Wilmannie

Maybe this year let other people organise some vip treatment for you, Sandra, so you have some time to relax and enjoy. Buy the mince pies for a change! :wink2:

I'll easy manage to look after last place for you until next year! 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good idea


----------



## moblee

Good Evening I'm on the :drinking: At the moment Hic :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good for you Phil

Enjoy


----------



## Wilmannie

Christmas parties started Phil?

Enjoy.

I'll enjoy being last!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am the bestest so far.


----------



## moblee

Good Morning :santa:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Marnin


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you two got up last!

I make this evening!

Good evening all, please note that ....

I'm last!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Goodnight all.

Just getting in last first


----------



## Jmdarr

It is noted and last place has now taken


----------



## aldra

It is


----------



## Jmdarr

It was until you came along to disturb the tranquil moment of being last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm.


----------



## aldra

I hold last for now


----------



## Jmdarr

You can only hold last place for a while


----------



## aldra

True


----------



## Wilmannie

Join a queue and often find some pushy person trying to get into first place. 

Here it's a bit different there's always someone else pushing in to last place!

Can't win!

Keep trying :wink2:


----------



## aldra

I never push

I just slip ever so slowly in


----------



## jo662

Then I slip you ever so gently out to let me in!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me me me!!!


----------



## Christine600

Oh! I just looked and the last place was empty! 


Just had to take it! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't say I blame you >


----------



## Jmdarr

Hu ha last again


----------



## aldra

First last today then


----------



## Wilmannie

That's good. :grin2:

I can be last last then? :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last is the new black.


----------



## Jmdarr

Doesn't matter how long you wait last is always last


----------



## Jmdarr

Last for a day must be Christmas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hny


----------



## Jmdarr

My last post for Christmas MERRY CHRISTMAS AND WILL SEE YOU ALL IN LAST PLACE IN THE NEAR FUTURE 

.john and Angela


----------



## Christine600

Merry Christmas to you too, John and Angela!

And a merry last place to me! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Merry Christmas to all of you and yours

May the spirit of Christmas brighten your lives 

Sandra


----------



## moblee

A Merry Last place for me then. :santa:


----------



## Christine600

Falling into last place.


----------



## aldra

No it's notyetchriistmas
So I'll be last

I'm waiting for santa


----------



## Christine600

I think santa is too busy to be last


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I think santa is too busy to be last


Too busy my


----------



## aldra

Well my special

A very merry Christmas 

Another year


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lastest


----------



## Wilmannie

Later:kiss:


----------



## Christine600

My christmas gift was a prescription of codeine. Managed to slip and fall on the ice. :surprise: Bruised my ribs and shoulder. So no more christmas preparations. Which gives me plenty of time to be last. :laugh: If I can remember to post trough my codein haze. 0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hope you feel a bit better by Christmas day.

Last again   :


----------



## moblee

Hello. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Flash sod


----------



## moblee

*

*


----------



## aldra

No 

To fast phill

I need something 

Quiet today, tomorrow


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Flash git > >


----------



## moblee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Flash git > >


:surprise:


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

It's nearly over :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

back to normal then


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmmmm. . . . . . Normal? Surely not! :serious:

Belated Merry Christmas y'all and a happy new year! :grin2:

Am I last again? 0


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back to take last position once again


----------



## aldra

I'll go for it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks for keeping the seat warm


----------



## Christine600

I'm so happy to be last! And too stuffed to move! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm so happy to be last! And too stuffed to move! :grin2:


Well..Stuff you I'm last now :surprise: > xx


----------



## Jmdarr

Or so you thought I'm for now last


----------



## jo662

Not been me for a while,but it is now! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Calm down chill
It's means it's me


----------



## Jmdarr

Chilled


----------



## aldra

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

not


----------



## Jmdarr

So last


----------



## jo662

so not!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I be lasttogive you space to argue


----------



## Jmdarr

So 2015 ,who will be the first of the lasters in 2016


----------



## Christine600

Last and chilled!



Jmdarr said:


> So 2015 ,who will be the first of the lasters in 2016


Or last in 2015?


----------



## Wilmannie

Probably me !:wink2::wink2:


----------



## moblee

Or me ?


----------



## Christine600

Could be me too - unless our New Years dinner taste too well. 0


----------



## Jmdarr

probably will not make it as a beery haze will probably engulf me at 11.15 pm so will say happy new year to you all and will try and make a rally next year

John and Angela


----------



## aldra

It won't be me I think

So a happy new year to all of you special friends


----------



## Christine600

A happy new year to all my dear lasters!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> A happy new year to all my dear lasters!


:love7: Aaaah....... :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

A very happy new year to you all and every good wish* for 2016! :kiss::kiss:

* _excludes "last" wishes _ :wink2:


----------



## moblee

A Happy New Year from me too.


----------



## aldra

From me

A happy new year 

May you recognise that tribulation means growth

Age brings wisdom

And much that we think is happiness is not lasting

But the van, the travels, the closeness to nature, the shedding of all the trappings of daily life

Now that may well be happiness 

If it is

Happy new year


----------



## moblee

Am I the FIRST ??? :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You were Phil!

But I'm last!

Happy new year!


----------



## aldra

Happy New Year's Day to all


----------



## tugboat

Happy New Year everyone, from Ellie and me.


----------



## Jmdarr

2016 laster


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Sandra for posting the last post in 2015


But I am last in 2016


So far...


----------



## aldra

Not a chance Christine my love

Not a chance


----------



## jo662

Happy New Year!:grin2:
Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Me! I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Still me

Wouldstrokemy whiskers if I were a cat


----------



## Wilmannie

>>>

Good Morning!

Me again! :wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Hi me


----------



## Christine600

I'm last


And would curl up in front of the fire if I were a cat.


----------



## aldra

Ok

You and me together

Curling up purring

As long as I'm last


----------



## Christine600

You were for a long time! 


But not anymore.


And I am still purring


----------



## moblee

*I'm here now :grin2:

purring Ladies sounds nice 0
*


----------



## aldra

Hi Phil

Did Christmas go well?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Did Christmas go well?


Yes very well :grin2:

Back to work tomorrow though :crying: :crying:


----------



## jo662

Yep work for me too!
But i was in two last week as well!:frown2:

On top!


----------



## Jmdarr

ha slipped into last


----------



## aldra

And slipped out again


----------



## moblee

All this slipping in & out ! :surprise:


----------



## Christine600

Well I am the new thing now! Commanding the last place. :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Per omem diem tamquam ultimum


----------



## aldra

A "raiders of the lost ark moment" ???????


----------



## Wilmannie

Last ark maybe??


----------



## Christine600

Sounds like last hark?


----------



## Wilmannie

You were up early Christine!

Still dark! 

Lost lark I think! >

Last post will do me! 0


----------



## Christine600

Barking into last place! :laugh:



Wilmannie said:


> You were up early Christine!


Fortunately I got some more sleep after that!


----------



## Jmdarr

Get down shep


----------



## Wilmannie

Sleep well tonight! :kiss:

(I'm happy to look after the kennels!)


----------



## jo662

Woof!


----------



## Christine600

Poof! Here I am! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Now, far too much activity

Calm down relax

Ill cover the last place


----------



## Christine600

OK, Sandra!


----------



## Wilmannie

I don't mind taking my turn.

Even if I'm last! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Must be my turn again


----------



## Jmdarr

My turn my turn


----------



## jo662

My turn!0


----------



## Wilmannie

So many turns! :surprise:

I'm dizzy! :crying:

Best stop turning peeps and just stay still !

I'll easy be at peace being last! :wink2:


----------



## jo662

Well on top and last!>


----------



## aldra

Well I'll slip into the bottom 

As last


----------



## Christine600

I'm dizzy beeing last too! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Evening all


----------



## aldra

Evening

Does thatmake me last?


----------



## Christine600

It did, Sandra!


----------



## cabby

No I turned up.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## moblee

Just mopedsmile:er into Last place.


----------



## aldra

Well it's still me

Watching


----------



## Jmdarr

Watching and waiting


----------



## jo662

sneaked in while not watching:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Still watching you lot


----------



## Jmdarr

Shush mum looking and watching


----------



## aldra

Imtakingover

Sleep I'll keep watch


----------



## jo662

Im here alone by looks of it!:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I dug myself out of the snow just to post this!


----------



## aldra

0What a hero Christine


----------



## Christine600

Thanks! It's still snowing so I probably will have to do it again tomorrow...


----------



## Jmdarr

will get in before it snows


----------



## jo662

No snow here,but I am!


----------



## aldra

None here either

A touch would be nice though

I love that first covering of snow it's so magical

Anyway snow less but last


----------



## jo662

Snowing here now,but very wet so not going to settle!
Last!>


----------



## aldra

Youwere


----------



## Jmdarr

I am


----------



## jo662

I is.


----------



## Christine600

She is


----------



## Jmdarr

He is


----------



## moblee

It;s the *WEEKEND !!! :wink2:





*


----------



## aldra

Well there you go I just love it Phil 

I'd leave that last
Butijust needtosay fantastic
Something's are meant to last forever


----------



## Jmdarr

Really cold but sunny this weekend


----------



## Christine600

It is, Jim - glad I got my Alde repaired!


----------



## jo662

I hope we have a good cold snap so to kill all the bugs,and then roll on summer!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Beautiful covering of snow here

The garden looks fantastic


----------



## Christine600

Leaving the snow behind for the heat of the last place! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You have repaired your heating 

So use that, I'm last


----------



## jo662

Still no snow here,not even a frost this morning!:frown2:


----------



## aldra

Then no reason to be last 

We northerners are battling the snow

Ok a light covering, but snow


----------



## moblee

I thought I'd better say Hello :surprise: Hope I don't get a Frosty reception :grin2:


----------



## aldra

How would yougetafrosty reception. Both Christine and I are in love

However last place does have to be considered


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Both Christine and I are in love


Are you ?
Well they do say up North "There's nowt as Queer as folk" >


----------



## aldra

There isn't 

Folk are really queer

Cep you and me

And even you's a bit queer


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> There isn't
> 
> Folk are really queer
> 
> Cep you and me
> 
> And even you's a bit queer


Oooooo I'll scratch your eyes out :laugh:


----------



## aldra

No chance my lovely one
But then again I'm still last


----------



## moblee

So am I...


----------



## aldra

Ha I guessed you would be hovering


----------



## moblee

Me hovering Nah
:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Sandra.


----------



## jo662

Appears last at last:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> Morning all


Hows your head this morning?


----------



## Christine600

Hi lasters!

It should have been christmas today - very pretty snow slowly falling down.


----------



## aldra

jo662 said:


> Hows your head this morning?


My head is fine

Never have I suffered a hangover, well not in the last 30 yrs

But I've been last


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Sandra - but I've got nothing better to do today than beeing last here.


----------



## aldra

Hi christine


----------



## Jmdarr

Hi Christine let me take your last place for a while


----------



## Christine600

You are both so kind. So I keep coming back


----------



## aldra

Fine

I'm last


----------



## jo662

The last post!


----------



## Wilmannie

(but one)


----------



## aldra

But another one


----------



## jo662

Yet another one!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra - last again I see. I think I'll try that too


----------



## moblee

Look out look out, it's Moblee time :grin2:


----------



## jo662

It was!>


----------



## Christine600

Bump


----------



## Jmdarr

Is that a baby bump


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmm. Full sized one I thought.


----------



## Christine600

A large one - definately


----------



## Wilmannie

A real bumps-a-Daisy in fact!
:cheers::blob5::cheers::blob5:
:blob4::blob4::bounncy::blob4:
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Christine600

It's been a bumpy ride for sure!


----------



## aldra

Talking of daisies

I bought some hyacinths and Tete a tete today 

And some primulas


----------



## jo662

No flowers here but I am!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Talking of daisies
> 
> I bought some hyacinths and Tete a tete today
> 
> And some primulas


 My *Blooming* Turn >


----------



## Jmdarr

To cold to bloom here


----------



## Christine600

Bought some crysanthemums yesterday. Very pretty. So last


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## jo662

:wave:


----------



## Christine600

:hathat4:


----------



## Jmdarr

There is no answer to that


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

:surprise: Is there Anybody there ?


----------



## jo662

Yes but frightened off by the hillbilly!:surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

:hathat8hhh errrr frightened


----------



## jo662

Well Im here ready to see the last thru the night!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'll take over now then


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done to you frightened persons for keeping the last post last place going 

while Moblee had a meltdown! 

(You really need a good dentist Phil. Dracula never had knashers like that!)


Anyhow, I'm back in the Uk tonight and here to support you all! :wav:

Last forever!! 
(Well....like ....sort of ....maybe!)


----------



## moblee

*meltdown ?11??** ottytrain2:





*


----------



## Jmdarr

I think that should Ub 70


----------



## jo662

Move over Im here!>


----------



## Jmdarr

I have moved over and fallen into last place


----------



## moblee

Room for one on Top ??


----------



## aldra

:grin2::grin2:Go on phil
I have to stay at the bottom
It's an age thing:grin2:


----------



## moblee

We're Cambridge united we're cambridge and thats the way we like it


----------



## Wilmannie

I'll just stay last! >


----------



## aldra

Wise decision annie


----------



## jo662

Evening campers!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

I'll look after Last post for the Night :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Nop,your alright mate!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> Nop,your alright mate!:grin2:


:surprise: Well I'm First Last Today Then !!! >


----------



## Christine600

I'll second that! :grin2:


----------



## cabby

Can I be referee.

cabby


----------



## Christine600

Fine by me if you get the first round after :laugh:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Fine by me if you get the first round after :laugh:


Like your way of thinking chrissy :grin2::kiss:


----------



## aldra

Have you all calmed down

I'll cover it

Aldra


----------



## moblee

*Okay*


----------



## aldra

Okay


----------



## Wilmannie

Fine by me


----------



## moblee

& me.


----------



## aldra

Great by me too


----------



## moblee

Well perhaps Tonight ?


----------



## Jmdarr

Morning now still dark I'm first at being last


----------



## jo662

Light Here ! lol


----------



## moblee




----------



## jo662

On me `ed John!>


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## jo662

My turn for last stand!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Custer was at the last stand and look where that got him


----------



## Jmdarr

So long at being last could get to enjoy it


----------



## jo662

Im here at last:grin2:


----------



## moblee

Ahh


----------



## Jmdarr

Bonjour


----------



## Jmdarr

Ave a vou a cupper


----------



## jo662

You hum it and I`ll play it!


----------



## Christine600

I'll bring my guitar.


----------



## Jmdarr

Play it again Sam


----------



## Christine600

Well played, Jim - but now it's my turn.


----------



## Jmdarr

Shall we play a duet


----------



## moblee

Room for a Third ?


----------



## jo662

:blob7:


----------



## moblee

Goodnight x


----------



## jo662

Goodnight John Boy


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> Room for a Third ?


Always - are you a player :kiss:


----------



## moblee

Chrissy :kiss:


----------



## jo662

Get a room you two>

My Turn:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Don't turn away! 0


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> Get a room you two>:grin2:


:surprise: >


----------



## jo662

moblee said:


> Chrissy :kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

You nead a room at swingers campsite in Devon


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw!

Just need room for me to be last?>


----------



## jo662

Make room for me then !


----------



## Jmdarr

Push over so I can be last


----------



## Christine600

I can be last too! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

*Chrissy!!





*


----------



## jo662




----------



## jo662

I`m definetly the last!:serious:

What is going on this forum is sooo quiet lately!!:frown2:


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm not here as often since I'm a bit under the weather with my bad shoulder making my sleep a big mess. 

But I can still be last!


----------



## moblee

Well I'm here to jizz it up a bit (As jamie oliver would say) !!


----------



## Jmdarr

Last at last


----------



## Christine600

Did not last though


----------



## moblee

On Top all night xx


----------



## jo662




----------



## Christine600

Once again - in last place! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Once again - in last place! :grin2:


You was, Sorry Sweetheart :love4:


----------



## HarleyDave

First time to be last but will it last?

Cheers

Dave - (up early with a cough...)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not for long > >


----------



## HarleyDave

Cough no better - but I did get to see the sunrise and then got stuck into some jobs - that should last me for a while

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> Cough no better - but I did get to see the sunrise and then got stuck into some jobs - that should last me for a while
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I've not had a decent cough or cold for a few years now, but I remember fresh air was always better than indoors, and when I do get the slightest hint of a tickle, I make a Lemsip drink, which always seems to make it a lot more bearable for me.


----------



## Jmdarr

Night nurse is good bottles of it or a good five star brandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin slackers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gorra new phone yesterday, refund for the S4 from Argos came through last week, was looking to get another then saw *this S5* at the same price, seemed silly not to get it, my pristine S2 will be going on Ebay soon.


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning All

Who's last?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi, tis me


----------



## Jmdarr

Is me now


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh good! 
I knew it would be someone.....


----------



## Jmdarr

Somebody has got to be last


----------



## moblee

Jmdarr said:


> Somebody has got to be last


Yes Why can't it be me ? :crying:


----------



## HarleyDave

Me me me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

First and last >


----------



## Christine600

You are Everything, Kev!

Except for last... :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Happy Valentines x


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

ooerrr Mrs


----------



## Christine600

Bright and sunny today. But cold. And last.


----------



## jo662

Its been snowin,at last!:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Weeee


----------



## HarleyDave

At last - we had rain in Spain.
But it won't last...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jo662

Snow wont LAST here me thinks!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody cold this am up ere.


----------



## Wilmannie

nice n warm in Spain....and its lasting!


----------



## Jmdarr

-3 in London with clear sky and sunshine


----------



## moblee

21 Degrees & Dark here in Cambridge, as I look out of my Kitchen window


----------



## Jmdarr

Oh well last one tonight now -1 dark and uninviting


----------



## moblee

I'll do the Nightshift peeps.


----------



## jo662

Dont worry im here at.............Last


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Jo!

But I'm here with the morning coffee - please help yourselves! :coffee2::coffee2::coffee2::coffee2::coffee2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all, warm and sunny up here in Pudsey land.

Well 4c.


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Well lasted, Jo!
> 
> But I'm here with the morning coffee - please help yourselves! :coffee2::coffee2::coffee2::coffee2::coffee2:


What a Mug. >


----------



## moblee

I'm last so.......
Soak it up


----------



## jo662

Bouncing in last :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Bouncing out for the night


----------



## jo662

Off you go then..............Last:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Now it's my turn.........not so bouncy as some........maybe more lasting!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lastest today.


----------



## moblee




----------



## jo662

Last again after my 18 hour shift last night!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Couldnt do an 18 hour shift anymore 4hours is enough now


----------



## jo662

Jmdarr said:


> Couldnt do an 18 hour shift anymore 4hours is enough now


Or even only 25 minutes!>


----------



## HarleyDave

Well - here in Spain, it's 10 past 2

G'night at last

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sometimes I wish I could just close this thread, then I would be last forever > >


----------



## Cazzie

I'm back at LAST!
Been off for a while, moved house 2 days before Christmas and no internet for a few weeks.
We've downsized to give us more cash and time for travelling!
No huge garden to worry about now so it's time to start planning our next trip.
I'm enjoying catching up on all your news again.

Cazzie


----------



## Christine600

Cazzie how did you last so long without beeing last?

Smart move with the houses!


----------



## Jmdarr

This space is now free at last


----------



## moblee

Jmdarr said:


> This space is now free at last


This space to rent !! :wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Are you a nice landlord? :nerd:


----------



## moblee

Jeg ville ikke belaste deg chrissy ?? X


----------



## jo662

L..........A..........S..........T:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

You don't outlast me! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Quite right Christine! 
You tell 'em!
Ladies last!


----------



## jo662

No eqaulity here! last:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

It's the last thing I'd expect in this thread.


But I'm still posting laast. Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :grin2:


----------



## jo662

:wav:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> It's the last thing I'd expect in this thread.
> 
> But I'm still posting laast. Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :grin2:


:surprise: Do you need a wee Christine


----------



## Jmdarr

Toilet humour


----------



## Christine600

Lavatory humour, please! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Christine600 said:


> Lavatory humour, please! :grin2:


We dont want to get bogged down in that!>


----------



## moblee

It was just a Joke no need to go *Potty* over it !


----------



## Christine600

Well I just *have* to go

...and post last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I hope that you're all properly wiped up now
- sorry, meant wiped out, of course,
and are relieved to know that the pressure is removed ........
and that I am pleased to continue to look after last place as usual
:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Do hope it was flushed lid lowered and hands washed


----------



## moblee

Time for some Nostalgia.


----------



## jo662

Touche!>


----------



## Christine600

This morning lasted well!


----------



## HarleyDave

Hello - Am I late?

Just back from a great "Calle Party" in La Manga

This is our third time here and for 6 months this time - we love it - there's so much going on and everyone is in much the same circs so they are all easy to get along with...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad to hear that you're having a good time Dave!>

No, you're not late..........not last either though :wink2:


----------



## moblee

It'll Never Last !!


----------



## Jmdarr

It will if you hang on


----------



## jo662

Last at last at last!:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

It's never to late to be last :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Expect eventually the last will be the latest.....

Or should that be the latest will be the last....

Best pop in later & see


----------



## jo662

Just keeping the last warm!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Not so warm here tonight -3 so will wrap up well in last place


----------



## jo662

Gona put a screen over my screen at last!


----------



## Christine600

First! 

...to post this fine morning.


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning Christine.

Since you're first to post, it's only fair that I be last....Yes!>


----------



## Jmdarr

Not so cold this morning so warm enough to run into last place


----------



## Christine600

Fair indeed, Annie! 

You ran away, Jim - so here I am

First first then last - what a day! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

unfortuanetly(big word that) Christine you can't always be last so will take over for a while.is aldra OK haven't heard from her for a while


----------



## Wilmannie

(_See thread about Aldra, expect she will be back soon_)

It's pretty warm here in Spain, too hot to run ........ So I'll just stroll into last place.


----------



## moblee




----------



## Jmdarr

Of to the nec Saturday window shopping


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you find some nice windows!

I'll just be last in the meantime!


----------



## jo662

Dinner time.......at last!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Window shopped sad didn't spend a penny all motorhomes bright and shiny but £60,000 what do thy think I am rich pensioner.


----------



## jo662

Jmdarr said:


> Window shopped sad didn't spend a penny all motorhomes bright and shiny but £60,000 what do thy think I am rich pensioner.


You cant take it with you!>


----------



## moblee

Good Morning. :grin2:


----------



## HarleyDave

Afternoon all

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jmdarr

Evening is upon us once more will I LAST the night


----------



## jo662

No you wont last as im last !:grin2:


----------



## HarleyDave

Errrrr - that didn't last long did it?


----------



## jo662

Longer than you!>


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah well, last day in Spain today and it's a beautiful day>

And I'm last >


----------



## jo662

Evening campers!:grin2:


----------



## HarleyDave

Just thought I'd LEAP out of February at last

Seems to have gone on longer than usual this year


----------



## jo662

All gone marching into the new month at last!


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## jo662

Yes I am last again!:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Yes you was but now you have been superseded by me 0


----------



## Wilmannie

But I'm last!


----------



## jo662

Wilmannie said:


> But I'm last!


Are you?>


----------



## Wilmannie

Definitely! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Not any more!>


----------



## Jmdarr

Again I'm last just keep coming back


----------



## jo662

Like a rubber ball!


----------



## Wilmannie

Told you I was last!


----------



## Jmdarr

Boing zebedee said


----------



## Wilmannie

Last sez I :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Finally!

Last!

Lost my broadband for a week. Felt like living in the middle ages. :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## moblee

:sleeping::sleeping::sleeping: Goodnight Lasters.


----------



## Jmdarr

Good morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh!

What I'd give to be middle aged again Christine!

But I'll settle for last:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Move along ! Last:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Moving in on last !


----------



## Jmdarr

Moving out on last place


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh good! Feel free! Bye ee ee (yippee)

I can do last!


----------



## Christine600

I'm sending some bits and bytes over the web just so I can be last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

.......bits and bytes and bats and webs....... 

Mmmm........interesting combinations!

But I'll settle for last I think!


----------



## moblee

I'll settle for being *FIRST





*


----------



## jo662

Nipping in last while everyone`s asleep!>


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> Nipping in last while everyone`s asleep!>


 Not yet Cambridgeshire :grin2:


----------



## jo662

:crybaby:


----------



## Wilmannie

Can't all be asleep still, it's too nice a day........and it's almost the weekend!

And I'm last!


----------



## moblee

Time to get  >


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, that's Phil out of the way for the weekend! He's going to be busy it seems!

And I'm last!


----------



## Jmdarr

Last simples


----------



## moblee

[ame="https://youtu.be/Y6GNEEi7x4c"]:grin2:


----------



## campsitewriter

Jmdarr said:


> Last simples


Oh sorry, wrong page


----------



## jo662

I must be last at last!>


----------



## Christine600

I have never been more last than this! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

I expect you won't ever be more last again either Christine!

You were full on 100% last there! :smile2:

Well done! >

Now, who's last again? 0


----------



## Jmdarr

Me of course


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh, yes! That's right!:smile2:

"_It had to be you_". (I'm singing....honest!)

:wav::wav:


----------



## jo662

Well I'm last as usual:grin2:


----------



## dghr272

Nope, stalking you now


----------



## Christine600

I'll just sit here in last place with my feet up enjoying the sun!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'll just sit here in last place with my feet up enjoying the sun!


Who's son ??? >


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

I am!


----------



## jo662

My turn!!


----------



## Wilmannie

And you did a great job too!:wink2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I will hold last until some one else turns up


----------



## moblee

Here's someone else ? :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Else I'm here?


----------



## Jmdarr

You were here as in past tense


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> Who's son ??? >


----------



## Jmdarr

Last first thing in the morning


----------



## Christine600

Stamping the last place while wondering what to make for tea.


----------



## Wilmannie

Tea time you say? 

Time I was last then :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Moblee Time x


----------



## Jmdarr

Duggie hug


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh! I'm still last! Good!


----------



## Christine600

Having the flu posting here is the last thing I should do.


But I could not resist! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Having the flu posting here is the last thing I should do.
> 
> But I could not resist! :grin2:


:surprise:If I catch the Flu now I'll smack your :bootyshake: >


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Phil! I'm sure there are no bugs on this page.....

Hope you feel better soon Christine.

And... I'm last again!


----------



## Christine600

My fevered imagination still thinks posting here is a good idea! :smile2:

And no bugs - I have antivirus installed 0


----------



## Wilmannie

Antivirus eh! And you still got flu!

But I can be last to let you rest!


----------



## moblee

Are you any better Christine ?


----------



## aldra

Happy Easter to all lasters

Hope you are feeling better Christine


----------



## moblee

Hello Sandra :grin2:

 Everyone.


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## Wilmannie

Was


----------



## aldra

My turn to be last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> My turn to be last


Twas :grin2:


----------



## aldra

'tis
:grin2::kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

Nice to have you back aldra


----------



## aldra

Thank you

So I'm last????


----------



## moblee

I'll take over the Nightshift. :sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Cold and rain outside. But warm and cuddly in here! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Cuddly 

Yes

Last, no


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> Cold and rain outside. But warm and cuddly in here! :grin2:


I know nice isn't it :surprise:Ssshhh !


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice...but it won't last!

I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

In from the cold again :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm warm


----------



## Christine600

I'm heating up


----------



## aldra

Good,I'm really toasty


----------



## Jmdarr

Like a bit of toast


----------



## aldra

With butter and marmite


----------



## Wilmannie

Marmalade for me please!
And last place.


----------



## aldra

Hi Paddington!!


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra - I thought you were in Scotland?


----------



## Wilmannie

No Christine, that's me! :wink2:

And I'm last!>>


----------



## aldra

Not yet, another week


----------



## suedew

aldra said:


> Not yet, another week


just back from spain, say hello to Scotland for me please. but most of all have a great time 
sue


----------



## aldra

We will sue


----------



## Wilmannie

Great to have you back, Sandra, and hope you bring some good weather up to Scotland!

But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

You sort out that weather 

Just moderate rain


----------



## Christine600

Scottish weather here too at the norwegian west coast. As usual we get today what you had yesterday. :surprise:


----------



## aldra

So order sunshine Christine 

My joints are bad

I need to bask in sunshine


----------



## Wilmannie

We've had so much rain this week - and more to come it seems - that it must be 

warm and dry and sunny for the next month at least ! !


----------



## aldra

Promises promises!!!


----------



## Christine600

I promise I won't stay last for long! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well that's sorted then


----------



## Wilmannie

Good. Cos it must be my turn! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

No,you keep dancing the reverse rain dance


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey!!

It worked !!


----------



## Jmdarr

Raining in London


----------



## aldra

Wrong endofthecountry


----------



## Wilmannie

That's where it went then!

Pretty powerful reverse rain dance! 

But the forecast suggests I might have to make a repeat performance tomorrow!

At least I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Save your strength Annie 

Youneedtokeep dancing

I need dry weather


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok. I'll do my best!

And I'm last! Again?


----------



## aldra

You definitely were


----------



## Christine600

Keep at it, Annie - it worked over here too! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Worked here nice and sunny


----------



## aldra

Good day here too

Until it wasn't ,still Albert emptied the van garage cleaned it andgoteverythingback before the rain

Annie you are obviously not dancing fast enough:kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hey Sandra, this really is pretty hard work and I really am doing my best! 

My reverse highland fling thing has even frightened the blackbirds out of the garden! And they were nesting.

However, we've just had a very lovely sunny day here so I hope to keep the weather steady for your visit.

Who is last?


----------



## aldra

I think it's me


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Yes, so it is


----------



## aldra

And still is


----------



## Wilmannie

Was!

I am now!


----------



## aldra

So you are, or rather were Annie


----------



## moblee

Let me have a go on top Ladies x


----------



## aldra

Certainly Phil

Take as long as you need :grin2::wink2:


----------



## moblee

7 Minutes :surprise:
I've never been so flabbergasted !


----------



## Wilmannie

But you did better this time!


----------



## Jmdarr

And then came along me to take over last place


----------



## jo662

My turn :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Morning all :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Sandra


----------



## aldra

Hi there lovely


----------



## Jmdarr

Hi both


----------



## aldra

And so say all of us :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

I say I say I say


----------



## Wilmannie

You just did!


----------



## aldra

It was is 
However am I last?


----------



## campsitewriter

aldra said:


> It was is
> However am I last?


Is it unlucky to post on the 13th?


----------



## aldra

At my age

Every thing is unlucky>:wink2::grin2:


----------



## jo662

Hi toppers!:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Not so Sandra!

Have a lucky holiday in Scotia!

As long as I'm last!


----------



## jo662

You were last!>


----------



## moblee

Am I Last today ?


----------



## aldra

Yep,
And all night to Phil, but it's tomorrow now:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

So it's my turn!


----------



## aldra

It's mine now
Annie I hope you are still dancing

Have you time to be wasting on here?

Scotland expects...........


----------



## Christine600

I think you do excellent work, Annie - sun and only tiny clouds here! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Sunny in London bit chilly


----------



## aldra

Lovely today

Heading Scotland on Wed


----------



## Jmdarr

Have a safe journey going to France Saturday ferry Plymouth to roscoff


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, Sandra, this morning the weather was was grey and cold. And it was 

raining. So I danced (as you do) and then the sun shone! 

Wonderful, warm and summery. 

I actually got a mozzie bite on my forehead in our garden. Honest.

So I went shopping (as you do).

At Tesco it was snowing (horizontal stuff) so I went home.

Hmmm. 

I think maybe I'll stop this dancing lark in the meantime, if that's ok.

I sort of rather like my neighbours. I'm not sure about the funny looks they're 

sending my way. :frown2:

They couldn't possibly think I'd got it wrong, could they?

Ps. Am I last?


----------



## aldra

Ok I'll bring the sunshine with me Annie

JmDarr,have a fantastic time in France

That's me last then


----------



## Christine600

Lots of sun here today ' I'm sure we can spare some! Just don't take it all! :smile2:


----------



## aldra

A bit Christine 
Just in case I'm taking thermals

Never really trusted that Annie 

She obviously is rubbish at dancing

She's doing the rain dance

So am I last?


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm so hurt!:crying::crying:

I may never dance again! :crying::crying: I 

But at least I'm last>


----------



## aldra

:grin2:First last today


----------



## Wilmannie

Last last will do me!


----------



## aldra

No too late Annie 

And I thought you understood the difference between the rain dance, the sun dance and the highland fling
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## moblee

I'll just Waltz into last place :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm an excellent dancer. Hardly move at all - very efficient! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

My joints are totally seized up

Can onlyjustmanage to walk

Dancing is out

Although a couple of bottles of wine, I might just manage the highland fling 

Is that me last ???


----------



## jo662

You were,just easing you pain by relieving you!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

>So kind and thoughtful

You can, well could have been last >


----------



## Wilmannie

But he's not! 

Cos I am!


----------



## aldra

Until now Annie 

But now it's me!


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome. Sandra! 

Sorry you're suffering that's really hard ... but.....

You just head north tomorrow, forget the wine ......and take to our local brew!

Then you'll just feel happy! 

Bon voyage!

And I'm last? Or......


----------



## aldra

No, it's definitely Or .........


----------



## Christine600

No doubt - it's me! :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

So it was! Lovely smiles Christine!

But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Morning all from a sunny Lake District

Pitched next to lake Ullswater, it's beautiful


----------



## Wilmannie

Morning! It's a beautiful day here too. Enjoy it everyone!

I'll look after last place.


----------



## aldra

I'll take over now Annie 

Sleeting here this morning


----------



## Wilmannie

Forecast really bad for next few days but today has been lovely.

Hope you're keeping cosy Sandra

And I'm last


----------



## aldra

On route to Arron 

A lovely day here 

I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

It's snowing here and blowing a gale (almost) as well!! And the weather forecast is dismal.

However, we're leaving for France at the crack of dawn so.....'let it snow, let it snow, let it snow'!

Don't mean that really, hope the sun keeps shining on you, Sandra, and you have a great time.

As long as I'm last!!


----------



## moblee

This posts too big without me .


----------



## jo662

Just sitting on the last post!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> Just sitting on the last post!:grin2:


Oooh painful :grin2:
Moblee's here to take it through the Night.


----------



## jo662

That must be a record,last for three days?


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back from a very wet very cold Brittany company was good food as all ways good and to cap,it all I'm last


----------



## Christine600

A fine day to be last


----------



## jo662

A fine night to be too!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Raining here


----------



## Jmdarr

A week in France cold wet and great fun come home and the sun comes out and back to work not so much fun


----------



## Christine600

Popping in with a :grin2: before starting on my todo list. Happy I can post this - dropped my computer on the floor yesterday and the harddisk flew one way, the battery another and in the middle the main box which made a big dent in the floor. But I put it back together and it started!


----------



## jo662

Morning,what a beautiful day to be last:grin2:
Get out there and enjoy the weather:laugh:
Have a great weekend every one!
We are off to go and relax in the motorhome beside a small lake
In Cambridgeshire :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Having been blown and soaked in Arran

We are home to a beautiful evening

Starting the garden tomorrow ish


----------



## Jmdarr

Weekend with the grandchildren totally knackered but happy now they have gone home


----------



## aldra

Always have that feeling

Lovely to have them

Brilliant they have gone home

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Sandra, Glad to see you enjoyed your trip to Scotland but sorry the weather wasn't too good. 
(They tell me they're having a heatwave now!). Hope you feel better now the warm days have arrived.

We're now at La Suze sur Sarthe and it's a beautiful day, we've had wonderful weather all the way
(since the snow in the Cairngorms that is!)

And now I'm last too! Perfect!


----------



## aldra

The garden is taking shape

The pots are top dressed

The plants are beginning to bud

All right with th world

My joints are not good however
But warmth might help


----------



## jo662

All the rain we had today after the sunny weekend will do your garden the world of good Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra

A damp day here, need more sunshine 

Still last is good


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry Sandra just couldn't resist slipping into last place


----------



## aldra

You are so welcome to last place

Well you were


----------



## moblee

Just *slipping* in for a Quickie :surprise:


----------



## aldra

You are welcome Phil


----------



## jo662

My turn,I hope it lasts!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> My turn,I hope it lasts!:grin2:


Over a Hour :grin2:


----------



## jo662

hopefully longer this time:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You're doing fine! But I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Nope, I think it's me


----------



## jo662

Lasted 9 hours last time,how long will I LAST this time!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Not long ithink


----------



## jo662

Doh!


----------



## aldra

Double Doh!


----------



## Jmdarr

Just had another death in the family so dealing a bit jaded last post for a while


----------



## aldra

Sorry about thatJmdarr


----------



## jo662

Jmdarr said:


> Just had another death in the family so dealing a bit jaded last post for a while


Sorry to hear this Jmdarr,keep strong.


----------



## aldra

Good morning lasters


----------



## moblee

Good evening lasters:eeeeek:


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Good morning all from the sunny Gironde.

I think it must be my turn to be last!


----------



## aldra

It was Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Thought so!


----------



## aldra

Right as usual !!!


----------



## jo662

I is last at last!!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well done that laster


----------



## jo662

Morning Lasters!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Evening all


----------



## Christine600

A new day, a new laster! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Same day, an old lasted 

Hi christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Different day, same old laster!


----------



## aldra

Hi there Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi All, Enjoying the sunshine at Honfleur.

Hope you've organised decent weather for us to come home to next week!


----------



## aldra

Not looking too good at the moment


----------



## Wilmannie

Blazing sunshine and blistering hot in Honfleur today.

Will try to take some good weather north with us!


----------



## Wilmannie

Where are all the other lasters Aldra?

(do hope your joints are easier and you're feeling better)


----------



## jo662

I'm last in the sunshine!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm let in the cooler sunshine

It's been an ok day


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> I'm let in the cooler sunshine
> 
> It's been an ok day


Hi Sandra,I hope your feeling better joint wise!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

Hi I'm still around :drinking:


----------



## jo662

moblee said:


> Hi I'm still around :drinking:


I know,but not last!>


----------



## aldra

And I'm just slipping sloooly in


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> And I'm just slipping sloooly in


:surprise:> Isa Friday :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Behave yourself

My lovely one


----------



## jo662

Ooooh missus!


----------



## moblee

Teatime :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Coffee time here.........at last


----------



## Wilmannie

Last 'last' post for a few days.

Hope it lasts!


----------



## aldra

It won't Annie


----------



## jo662

Jumping in to last!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Just walking into last place


----------



## moblee

I'm Last so Stop clowning around :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm just wandering around

Thinking last


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm just last!


----------



## aldra

You were...just


----------



## jo662

I am now>


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## moblee

Morning :smilebox:


----------



## Wilmannie

Afternoon All!
Well, it is here!


----------



## aldra

It is here too.....afternoon that is


----------



## Wilmannie

So, I'm losing track here. Who's last?


----------



## jo662

Not been good here weather wise this week,can only get better!


----------



## aldra

We've had a fairly good week weather wise 

I hope it lasts


----------



## jo662

Here comes the sun do do do do!


----------



## Wilmannie

Back home in Bonnies Scotland and the sun is here! The midgies came too!

But never mind, I'm last!


----------



## aldra

I couldn't do with the midges

So Ill just be last


----------



## Christine600

The midges are chasing me in too in the evenings. 

We seem to be in a stream of visitors - so the MH function as an annex where I can sleep when we have guests sleeping over.

Still there are no excuses for me not beeing more last!

So here we go:


LAST! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well done Christine 

You were nearly last


----------



## Wilmannie

Yup! Thought for a minute you had it in the bag Christine!

Last I mean.


----------



## jo662

Well its my bag now!
Last>


----------



## aldra

First of the last

At last


----------



## moblee

Last of the Lasts !


----------



## aldra

No Phil
Once again first of the lasts


----------



## moblee

Well that didn't LAST!


----------



## aldra

For a few minutes it did Phil


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! I got really confused with all that!

So....I bags last!

So there!


----------



## aldra

Nope, you are not last Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

I'm not?


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Hello there my lovely Phil


----------



## moblee

Goodnight Sandra x.


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

Back from a large family do. Just in time to be last.


----------



## aldra

Welcome back Christine

You made it back


----------



## Christine600

I'm glad I did!

Hopefully it will

last


----------



## aldra

Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Christine600

If not - try again


----------



## aldra

:grin2::grin2::wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

:kiss:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm back in last place


----------



## Christine600

I finally managed to reset my password.

Hopefully the LAST time :grin2: in a while...


----------



## moblee

Hey chrissie, I thought you'd sold up & moved to Sweden :kiss:

:wink2:


----------



## jo662

What a faff!
Reset my password at LAST!>


----------



## Christine600

I did not need a password at all to get in last! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Nor do I now !:grin2:


----------



## moblee

A bit of Nostalgia for my Ladies


----------



## aldra

Well I finally made it back

At last


----------



## Christine600

That is good news, Aldra - but I'm first today!

To be last that is!


----------



## aldra

Ok, I'll take second place


----------



## moblee

:santa:
Looks like I'm Last at being Last !


----------



## aldra

Certainly looks like it


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Certainly looks like it


Aah you can be Last, I don't mind >


----------



## aldra

:kiss:Such a gentleman


----------



## Christine600

I'm not beeing gentle - just last. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Same here, just last


----------



## moblee

I'm last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Phil I just can't help saying 
Hi Babe


----------



## jo662

I'm turning in last!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Possibally


----------



## jo662

Actuwally


----------



## Christine600

Definightly!


----------



## aldra

Last :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Another Last! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

At last!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

mopedsmile: :kiss: Time for bed.


----------



## aldra

Early to rise


----------



## moblee

Pississtantly raining here :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Beautiful day here

Tomorrow 

Who knows


----------



## Christine600

I'm going to bed too :brilsmurf:


----------



## aldra

Goodnight Christine 

And all lasters


----------



## Christine600

Up and about - and last! :laugh:


----------



## aldra

Im shattered and ready for bed

Family all fed and gone

Grandchild, dog with boundless energy gone

Two days off

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Sandra - I'll step in on last duty so that you can recharge! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Morning all


----------



## Jmdarr

At last just got back on what a kerfufal that was


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

M'up


----------



## aldra

I'm finally up
Just caught the morning

I've been reading in bed, easy like Sunday morning !!!


----------



## Jmdarr

Was up with the larks this morning well I would be if there were any in London.


----------



## Christine600

On a trip with my Nissan and staying in a hotel. I hope it's the last hotel trip in a long time! The bed was OK but I haven't got any of my stuff here. Only the laptop. Miss my coffemaker.


----------



## Christine600

Hah!


----------



## aldra

Morningchristine


----------



## Jmdarr

Evening all this is like an oasis of calm in here will stay for a while


----------



## jo662

Safer in here!
I'm Brext out!:frown2:


----------



## aldra

I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I'm tired - but last


----------



## aldra

Well tired doesn't equal last Christine

I'll watch last place you rest :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Rest over - so last again! :grin2:

Tried to make a rhubarb pudding and had 10 times the amount of sweetener in it. :surprise:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last once more


----------



## jo662

More once last!


----------



## aldra

Just popping in at last


----------



## Christine600

Ping!


----------



## aldra

Pong !
Last one to hit the ball


----------



## jo662

:wav:


----------



## aldra

Morning all, glorious sunshine here........at last


----------



## Christine600

Lucky you! Glorious rain here. But lucky me - I'm last!


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm very last


----------



## moblee

Just slipping in For a Quickie :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Days gone by:grin2:

Last now


----------



## jo662

Evening all!:grin2:


----------



## moblee

*:santa: evening ! :grin2:*


----------



## Jmdarr

oh dear I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I'm last while waiting for my morning coffee. Real multitasking.


----------



## moblee

Jmdarr said:


> oh dear I'm last


Don't FINK so ! >


----------



## aldra

Morning all at last


----------



## moblee

Just under 36 hours on Top Sandra ! :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Exhausted

At my age I need to be underneath
What!!!


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last


----------



## jo662

Not been here for a while,Im last!:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

You were last!
But I'm back!
At last!


----------



## aldra

Welcome back annie


----------



## Christine600

I'm not back. But I'm last. And leaving today on a little trip. One or two nights only. But finally!

Last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Have a good trip Christine


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Have a good trip Christine


But don't graze your knees >


----------



## aldra

:grin2::grin2:


----------



## moblee

Been a Beautiful day here in Cambridge :hotsun:


----------



## aldra

Lovely here too
At last


----------



## Christine600

And I'm last! :grin2:


Made a pitstop back home between trips and to have my brother and niece visiting for a few days. Back on the road again this evening or tomorrow morning depending on how laidback I am...


----------



## jo662

Been a beautiful day her not far from Cambridge!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Very, very heavy rain showers here today

So I'll just be last


----------



## Christine600

I'm last but not lost. Slowly moving along the coastline - somewhere north of Stavanger. A quiet parking lot with an ocean view.


----------



## aldra

Sounds ideal christine


----------



## Christine600

Suits me well, Sandra - but now I think you have been last for too long! :grin2:

And I've moved further south - in Kristiansand today.


----------



## aldra

Back from safari at Longleat

Just slipping into last place


----------



## Christine600

Nice cats, Sandra!

I'm back home in last place too for a pit stop after battling the weather on the south coast.

Now my brother wants me to join him on a last minute plane to Greece or Cyprus for a week. We'll see how that pans out. Either way I'm not done touring.

Nice to be last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Sounds good Christine

And Im last


----------



## Christine600

So I just realised I'm last


----------



## aldra

Well you certainly were


----------



## Wilmannie

Must be my turn now. 

Last but not least! At least last. 

Or something like that!


----------



## aldra

Hi Annie


----------



## jo662

Iv not been on this thread for a while,but I am at last!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Not any longer jo :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Move over *Numero uno* is here !!!!! >


----------



## aldra

Definately number one

But not last 

Unfortunately 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I hate to but I'll just say it - you're not last either, Sandra! :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Well I'm last again


----------



## Christine600

Very close, Jim


----------



## aldra

I'm even closer now


----------



## Jmdarr

You two can cosier up while I take last position


----------



## aldra

Time to move overJmdarr


----------



## Christine600

I'm here! And I'm staying until after my coffee! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Right you've finished your coffee

I've been patient


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmmm! You've been last too!

But here I am again, back at last!


----------



## aldra

About time Annie 

my patience has worn out


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok. You can rest now.

I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Not before time Annie 

Remember I'm old


----------



## Christine600

I'm last! And still Swedish...


----------



## aldra

Thought you would have sneaked on here Christine >:grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Moved over and now moved back again to take last position


----------



## aldra

Well no longer last


----------



## moblee

Surprise :wav: it's Moblee.


----------



## aldra

Yes it is

Hullo lovely one


----------



## moblee

*:hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2::hello2: hello *


----------



## aldra

I'm leaving you last Phil

Oops


----------



## jo662

I`m last again!:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well you were


----------



## jo662

You can be last with pleasure Sandra!

Oh if you post again! lol:grin2:


----------



## aldra

I give up


----------



## Christine600

Don't give up, Sandra - you managed last for days! Very well done! :laugh:


----------



## Wilmannie

Until you came online Christine and filled the last place slot for a few hours!

My turn now!


----------



## Christine600

A turn for the worse! :grin2:


But soon rectified...


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh, better surely? 

Because I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

Right for better or worse 
I'm last


----------



## Christine600

I'm last again

But won't be in a while because we got unseen Happy Valley episodes on the recorder.


----------



## aldra

:grin2:How tough is that Christine :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

a primo ad uilimum


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee




----------



## Jmdarr

Not quite yet still Friday


----------



## Christine600

Last online check before bed!



aldra said:


> :grin2:How tough is that Christine :grin2:


Very rough. And another one for tonight. :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Friday night is the weekend
End of the week at work!!!


----------



## Jmdarr

Ohh look it's the weekend at last


----------



## jo662

That's it the weekend over :frown2:work in the morning:surprise:


----------



## moblee

jo662 said:


> That's it the weekend over :frown2:work in the morning:surprise:


Work makes Moblee a sad man.


----------



## Wilmannie

Moblee needs to retire!

And be last!

Like me!


----------



## jo662

Wilmannie said:


> Moblee needs to retire!
> 
> And be last!
> 
> Like me!


I need to retire too,but us folk in Cambridgeshire either too 
young or too poor!:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Christine600

Well you just retired from the last post! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Absolutely!


----------



## jo662

Well Im the last one to be a grandparent,for now!:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

And you will love every moment! Congratulations.
(You won't be the last for long, mind you!)


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps beeing a grandparent even beats beeing last here!


But it will have to do for now! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

I'm too young & poor to retire !!!
But at least it's Friday :grin2:


----------



## aldra

A first grandparent

Mega :grin2:

Fortunately you are too young to retire Phill

Now just you count your blessings , 6 at the last count:laugh:


----------



## jo662

moblee said:


> I'm too young & poor to retire !!!
> But at least it's Friday :grin2:


Me and you both,well Im to poor anyway!:frown2:


----------



## aldra

Last wishes from Austria:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

And from Norway :grin2:


----------



## jo662

And from Cambridgeshire :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I'm nackered


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> I'm nackered


Is that a good knackered Sandra cus you been doing 
holiday stuff?:grin2:


----------



## aldra

No it was because we had driven too many miles to get here jo


----------



## Christine600

You'd better slow down then Sandra - I can look after this last place! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> No it was because we had driven too many miles to get here jo


Now your there time to enjoy and relax!:grin2:

Thats what we usually do,get to your destination or the sun asap!:grin2:


----------



## jo662

Forgot I`m last!>


----------



## aldra

Think it's me!!


----------



## moblee

I'm Top and there's nothing you can do about it !! :surprise: 

:werecomingforyou:


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last at last


----------



## Christine600

Here I am!


----------



## aldra

And so am I


----------



## Christine600

It never lasts. Beeing last. 

But I keep trying. :nerd:


----------



## aldra

Well I'm relaxed 

And last

Possibally drunk


----------



## moblee

*It's Friday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





*


----------



## Wilmannie

No! I'm sure it's Saturday!


----------



## aldra

:grin2::grin2:Monday here


----------



## jo662

Nope! Tuesday!:smile2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Soon to be Wednesday


----------



## Jmdarr

Soon to be Thursday


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, Surprise, Surprise, looks like tomorrow might be Friday! Again! 
Then Saturday after that (only two sleeps away) and then I'll be last again......I think......


----------



## Christine600

It's Saturday all the time!


----------



## jo662

Soon to be Saturday night!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Haven't a clue what day it is 

Swimming in the Adriatic


----------



## Christine600

Must be nice for your MH to be home. :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

It's aquatic??Amazing.

Oh no, my mistake, its Sunday isn't it! 

And I'm last!


----------



## aldra

Well a quick reply from Dubrovnik


----------



## Jmdarr

A long time since I was last


----------



## jo662

Yep last again!>


----------



## Jmdarr

Things have slowed down in here so will be last for a while


----------



## jo662

Well I was last for 9 days,is that a record?:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Definately! The longest entry this October! :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## jo662

Longer than yours!:wave::hello1:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last


----------



## jo662

:glasses7: You were!


----------



## moblee

Who's last now ??


----------



## jo662

Me!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Wilmannie

No! It's me again!


----------



## JanHank

Got nothing better to do so I thought I´d pop in, must be me who´s last >


----------



## Christine600

We can all be last!

Just not at the same time.

And I feel I do it better! :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Back on a steady Internet 

So I guess I'll be last for now


----------



## moblee

Me being Last is rarer than Hen's teeth Nowadays :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Aldra your back but not last hope you are enjoying yourselves


----------



## aldra

You're outnumbered lad 

A I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

Definitely outnumbered!

B. It's me!


----------



## aldra

It's me at last


----------



## Christine600

Hi all

Last again
In the rain
Foggy brain
Needs coffee


----------



## Jmdarr

Hot chocolate is good


----------



## Christine600

Hot chocolate and popcorn :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mornin all.


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev, time to be last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> Morning Kev, time to be last


I fully support you in this task.


----------



## cabby

Has anyone looked through some early posts to see some of the old members listed, just to see who is still on here and has LASTED this long.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not for a while, it's a bit sad really, nearly as sad as this thread > >


----------



## aldra

Not at all Kev 

Left you last as a guest a bit longer than usual

What's sad is if you think its sad why are you on it ?

Of course the originals aren't here, some are

But then again where are the originals on MHF in general 

Long gone


----------



## cabby

What do you call originals, those who joined before the 2005 crash or after in 2005. it was started in 2003 I think.

cabby


----------



## aldra

Anyone who used to contribute regularly cabby

I joined in around 2008, the newest version started much later than 2005


----------



## moblee

Don't know about original but I'm a one-off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He's nicked me flippin avatar


----------



## aldra

He does that sort of thing

A wild one is our Phil


----------



## Drew

Who are the originals? I joined in or around 2004 maybe late 2003 well before the "Crash".


----------



## aldra

So where have you been?

You would've more than welcome

Those who hardly come on here think it's sad

How wrong can they be? 

With a few Cryptic words we keep in touch, laugh at and with each other 

Care about each other

But most of all strive to be last

Well that's me last


----------



## moblee

Look's like it's me
How original :grin2:


----------



## aldra

No chance phil

Move over my lovely one 

It's me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Snot, tis I.


----------



## Drew

Not now.


----------



## aldra

True, as Now it's me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sado alert


----------



## aldra

No way are you a sado Kev 

You're not last either!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm very Sado in the right company


----------



## Drew

It's time you cut your hair, it looks terrible.

How long did it take you to grow it?


----------



## Jmdarr

Maybe my last post as I have just seen my join date going of to see if I can find my subs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> It's time you cut your hair, it looks terrible.
> 
> How long did it take you to grow it?


Seconds, it came with the hat


----------



## aldra

Move over Kev
You're hogging the last place


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Okay, but I'm only skinny so you need to lose a few pounds then > >


----------



## aldra

Don't I just Kev

I'm beautifully rounded, cuddly even


----------



## moblee

It's been Long & Hard all week :surprise:

But now it's Friday >


----------



## aldra

Phill, Friday evening

Your special time

Have a great weekend


----------



## Jmdarr

Sunday all is quiet fireworks now finished at last


----------



## jo662

:forcefeed:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jmdarr said:


> Sunday all is quiet fireworks now finished at last


Not round here they aren't, it'll be weeks yet, pop up shops still have stock.


----------



## aldra

Nor here 

The Asian families in particular seem to love fireworks to mark any and every celebration

Must cost a fortune as they go on for hours on end

Although last night was relatively quiet after Fri and Sat


----------



## jo662

Well last and peaceful :smile2:


----------



## aldra

Last, snow forecast for the North


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lastest


----------



## aldra

Latest but not last Kev

Actually not latest either


----------



## jo662

At last and winter is really here!>


----------



## aldra

It's cold here too


----------



## Christine600

Busy times... I need a rest! Can I stay here for a while? :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Feel free Christine....as long as I'm last!


----------



## Christine600

Oh thank you, Annie! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

I let you be last Christine

Oops!


----------



## moblee

SIX Weeks till Christmas Eve SHOCKING !


----------



## aldra

Dust that wallet off phill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

moblee said:


> SIX Weeks till Christmas Eve SHOCKING !


Only 32 weeks til it start get dark again next year > >


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Dust that wallet off phill


I don't get it out very often,.. nor the Wallet :surprise:


----------



## jo662

Im last to get my wallet out!>


----------



## aldra

I don't have a wallet


----------



## Christine600

I refuse to pay for beeing last. If it was for the first place then OK maybe! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

We don't need to pay for being last, I think, seems it's usually just for the losers really.

But what's a wallet? 
I've a notion it's some sort of egg housing for moth breeding so what's that got to do with anything?

But....Ok....I'm last!


----------



## aldra

A wallet is a mans purse Annie 

For keeping mostly paper money, bank and credit cards in

That's me last then !!!!


----------



## moblee

If you'd like to Credit me with Last place that'll be Nice :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Duly credited 

But I'm slipping into last !


----------



## jo662

Slipping in last while you talk man purses:grin2:


----------



## aldra

First last today


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jo662 said:


> Slipping in last while you talk man purses:grin2:


Gross in the extreme, I think handbags make women look like me granny going shopping for rations, why a "man" would want one is beyond me, and no I do not even possess a wallet, or wear a watch or any other accoutrement, I have a natural beauty > > just gaze upon my loveliness in my avatar   

Oh yeah lastestness belongeth I.


----------



## jo662

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Gross in the extreme, I think handbags make women look like me granny going shopping for rations, why a "man" would want one is beyond me, and no I do not even possess a wallet, or wear a watch or any other accoutrement, I have a natural beauty > > just gaze upon my loveliness in my avatar
> 
> Oh yeah lastestness belongeth I.


Just like a Queen
 the Queen! >>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Someone jsut sent me this appropriately enough  

*My husband was trying to embarrass me at a party by carrying on about all the stuff women carry in their purses.

Instead of blushing I said, "You're right. There IS too much stuff in my purse." So, I removed his wallet, cigarettes, lighter, and car keys and handed them to him.

When he asked what he was supposed to do with them, I smile and said, "Get your own purse!"
*


----------



## aldra

I do not carry a purse, money or a credit card

We shop together or he shops alone 

The queen has nothing on me

Sandra


----------



## Jmdarr

Have to ask the queen for my pocket money out her rather large purse I'm not proud


----------



## aldra

Enough

I'm last , last, last


----------



## Jmdarr

Nope not last


----------



## aldra

Think I am


----------



## Wilmannie

You're right, you were! Last. 

My handbag slips neatly over my left shoulder (yes, that's the droopy shoulder) and holds an amazing amount of stuff!
No money, mind you, just the stuff I spent it on! Quite a lot was spent on an amazing collection of handbags too! Wouldn't be without them,
Where else would I carry sticky plasters and sellotape and hankies and paracetamol and ....Oh, never mind! 
Am I last now?


----------



## aldra

No Annie

Your are not, I am


----------



## Wilmannie

Quite right too!


----------



## aldra

So glad we agree


----------



## Wilmannie

Can't possibly disagree with you Sandra!


----------



## aldra

Gosh Annie my lovely one

You are on form tonight

Go on you can be last


----------



## Christine600

Last!


----------



## aldra

.........But not least 

At least not last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been last for ageseses


----------



## Matchlock

Get behind me Thee


----------



## aldra

It's me 

Last


----------



## Matchlock

Typical woman, always has the last word!


----------



## aldra

Well I just thought to be last

But need to be

Just last with you lot

Sandra


----------



## Jmdarr

Arhhh but not for long


----------



## aldra

Well
Enough to be last

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

All I want for xmas is beeing

Last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Ali want forChistmas 

Is you

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Ali want forChistmas
> 
> Is you


So when do I come? :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Whenever you want

Imagine you turning up at my door 

Brilliant


----------



## moblee




----------



## Christine600

I can't begrip it. Still

last


----------



## aldra

I'll take care of last place now


----------



## moblee

To be fair & in all honesty it must be *My turn.......*


----------



## aldra

It Definately isPhill

Definately

Oops


----------



## Christine600

Phil and Sandra - I'm here now. And it's peaceful.


----------



## aldra

Too too peaceful methinks


----------



## Wilmannie

Not time for a peaceful last place yet!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## Christine600

I'm tired. Christmas shopping, McD dinner and lot's of tidying.

But I'm not too tired to be last! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Time for A Peaceful Last place again x


----------



## Christine600

Yes it's nice and quiet in here - bliss!


----------



## moblee

Last day at work......Can't wait !!


----------



## aldra

Morning all :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Afternoon now 3days to go at last a rest


----------



## aldra

May you rest on sat

And have a fabulous Sunday

Merry Christmas to you and yours

Meanwhile

I'm last :grin2:
I think


----------



## moblee

0ooooooooooooo My Bank account has been *Ravaged *in the Last couple of days !
I need a Dark room & solitude.


----------



## aldra

Well it's Christmas Phil

Wait till the grandkids add to the six :grin2:

That's me last 

Merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Thought you'd never start with my Christmas emoticons Phil


----------



## moblee

There ...






xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wilmannie

Merry Christmas to you all and a Guid New Year! 

I hope 2017 brings blessings to all of you.

And, ok, I'll even let you be last!


----------



## aldra

Great

So I'll be last then

Merry Christmas Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

And to you and Albert and your family too Sandra. 
Blessings on you all.


----------



## aldra

Thank you Annie
Don't need to be last

Just to wish you and yours Christmas blessings


----------



## Christine600

Merry Christmas to all you jolly lasters!


----------



## Wilmannie

And to you and yours Christine!

Merry Christmas and all good wishes for 2017!


----------



## aldra

So Ill just be last then


----------



## moblee

Good morning...........

Damn body clock I've been up since 5:00 Am with No work today !


----------



## aldra

Tough luck Phil :frown2:

Still it will be handy to pop the turkey in the oven Christmas morning :grin2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Tough luck Phil :frown2:
> 
> Still it will be handy to pop the turkey in the oven Christmas morning :grin2:


Do you Need Stuffing Sandra ? >


----------



## Christine600

So early, Phil - and still I'm last! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## aldra

Yes Phil

So very sad, he was still young

But don't let it spoil your Christmas 

It's about family and like me you have much to be grateful for >

Well I have more than enough for a football team :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## moblee

To all Lasters A


----------



## aldra

Right Phil 
Ill look after last place whilst you get your feet up


----------



## moblee

That was over Quickly !

Sounds like the Wife 0 >


----------



## moblee

Doe a deer a female deer, Ray a drop of golden sun, Me a name I call myself, Far a long long way to run........................................................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

me me me


----------



## aldra

You've been watching sound of music Phil

Outvoted were you??

Alast er


----------



## Christine600

And last!


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra. 

It's a nice day to be last!


----------



## aldra

It is 

A layer of frost over everything , brilliant


----------



## Wilmannie

Sunny but chilly.


----------



## Wilmannie

So who is going to be last this year?
Happy New Year All!


----------



## aldra

Prob not me

As I sleep it in


----------



## Wilmannie

oK

Maybe me??


----------



## moblee

Good Morning:blob5:


----------



## aldra

Hi everyone 

Still very frosty, excellent for killing flu bugs !!

And being last


----------



## aldra

Happy new year


----------



## Christine600

Happy New Year Sandra and all!


----------



## jo662

Happy New Year everyone!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

12th night

Christmas is over for another year, hope all your decorations are down and packed away

At last


----------



## moblee

Oh come all ye faithful, joyful & in LAST PLACE >


----------



## aldra

Why aren't you back at work?

The youngsters of today


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> The youngsters of today


Getting younger every year! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well I'm not getting younger 

But I'm getting last


----------



## Christine600

Buy just like youth - last posts don't stay that way.


----------



## aldra

True Christine 

It's me now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nighty night, off to Bedfordshire zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wilmannie

A Guid New Year to all of you!

At last!


----------



## aldra

Hopefully Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

At last!


----------



## moblee

Helloooooooooooo ! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Hi babe

Blushing emoticon


----------



## moblee

That's another working week down the ottytrain5:
>


----------



## aldra

No work here

Except cooking for family

You've got it all to come Phill

Sandra


----------



## moblee

Went for a walk this morning along the river, it was Frozen in places ! I skimmed some stones on it :surprise:

Didn't walk on it though 0


----------



## aldra

Snowing here, won't stick though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got a tiny flurry about an hour ago, but then it stopped.


----------



## aldra

Prob stopped here too

But I'm pleasantly inebriated

So I haven't a clue but will put dogs out soon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't resist that one.


----------



## billplant

Itsa mia alla da way from itallia, cornwall cold sunny dry


----------



## aldra

Hi all, guess whose last


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Hi all, guess whose last


Me?


----------



## jo662

Christine600 said:


> Me?


Nope:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmph, ugh, zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev, bright as a button this morning I see :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis my way doncha know.

Actually, after the 5:30 weather report, I decided the duvet was a good place to hide under, got Netflix on the Tablet now so watched the Sheridan Smith CILLA, all three episodes, then I saw they did a remake of Bewitched, so got stuck into that and nodded off, so only just got up, I'm just bad.


----------



## aldra

I like bad


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not really bad, just under trained.


----------



## aldra

Morning Kev another early last-er

Been awake for ages reading


----------



## Christine600

I'm not just up - but I am just last.


----------



## aldra

You were Christine!!


----------



## Christine600

Still am!


----------



## moblee

:hello2: I thought I'd better say Hello

Rarely on here anymore :crying:
Work Work Work Work Work etc

Is no Fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aldra

Hi babe


----------



## moblee

:love7: I need a motorhome Holiday !!!!!!!!


----------



## Christine600

I need to be last! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

So do I........... It's Friday x


----------



## aldra

Its fine you can all be last 

Tomorrow


----------



## moblee

:crying::crying: I need to be Last !!!

My wife WALKED out on me this Morning :surprise:

Gone to London with our Eldest to watch a show

Got to fend for myself............ If I'd known it was going to be like this I'd of never married her >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

moblee said:


> :crying::crying: I need to be Last !!!
> 
> My wife WALKED out on me this Morning :surprise:
> 
> Gone to London with our Eldest to watch a show
> 
> Got to fend for myself............ If I'd known it was going to be like this I'd of never married her >


Probably no more than you deserved > >:0


----------



## aldra

Oh Phil
Ignore that hard hearted Kev

Boil some eggs

Always good in a trauma

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Or beans. The effect is about the same!

I'm last again!


----------



## aldra

So you were Annie


----------



## Christine600

If you then throw in some bacon, Phil - and some hash and toast you got a decent breakfast! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

I got a kebab. :grin2:

And did my on chips !


----------



## aldra

Enough

I'm last 

Did your own chips?

Not oven I hope, decent beef dripping deep fried chips 

Or is that only up here where we know how to make proper chips:wink2::wink2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'm last!

Even if I've never deep fried anything in my life! Do you use one of those deep fryers, Sandra? And where does the beef come from?


----------



## aldra

Just a pan Christine

And beef dripping (fat) from beef 

Not often, but makes fantastic chips


----------



## moblee

I'll just chip in with my post. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Time for a new laster methinks


----------



## Christine600

Sounds good, Sandra!

And beeing last feels good! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

But not for long


----------



## aldra

True


----------



## Christine600

Ya.


----------



## moblee

*Hello *


----------



## aldra

Hello Phil


----------



## Christine600

I'm off to bed - good night all around!


----------



## aldra

I'm waiting for my dinner 

Made a range of salads 

Cut some chipped potatoes 

Beef burgers, chicken burgers , muffins 

Over to him now


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope it was good.

Am I last yet?


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Hope it was good.
> 
> Am I last yet?


Yes I think so............ >


----------



## aldra

You were 

But now it's me


----------



## Jmdarr

Sorry to disappoint I'm last


----------



## moblee

4 Days on Top :surprise:

Move over Darling !


----------



## aldra

Well done Phil


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Well done Phil


That's Alright babe's :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Beeing last - watching the rain from inside my van. Visiting my brother. A mini trip! Yay! :grin2:


----------



## Ma-Ve

I feel like I was the last person to leave the NEC today.......


----------



## aldra

You've lasted well Ma-Ve


----------



## moblee

I'm last :sleeping::sleeping:


----------



## aldra

Move over babe


----------



## moblee

It's Friday & I'm slipping in for a Quick one .


----------



## Christine600

I'm here for the weekend.


----------



## moblee

:kiss: So am I


----------



## Christine600

How about a drink? 0


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> How about a drink? 0


Love to Baby 
Meet Halfway ?? Estonia ? :grin2:
xx


----------



## Christine600

Sounds about right!


----------



## jo662

Rooms are cheaper in Estonia!>>>

My turn!:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Or my turn! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

*ottytrain2: or mine *


----------



## Christine600

:nerd:


----------



## moblee

:serious:Aah Christine.... I'm not talking to you !..... Bl**DY Freezing in Estonia where were you:surprise:


----------



## Christine600

Showeling snow and ice from my glasses!


----------



## moblee

Another day done :laugh:
& now I'm last.


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil!


----------



## jo662

Only me! Last:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

A new day - a new last post. The sun is shining and I'm planning a trip. Perfec!


----------



## moblee

I'll take the Nightshift. X


----------



## jo662

Im last now,and Im also planning a trip for beginning of April.:smile2:

Only got 2 weeks:frown2:
So where in France for first night after getting off the tunnel.:serious:
And where do i head for after that?:serious:


----------



## moblee

It's Friday :grin2:


----------



## jo662

You have had 3 days!
Now Sunday!


----------



## Christine600

Now Monday!


----------



## moblee

I'd better give this old girl a poke :surprise: Well someone's got to 0


----------



## Christine600

Peeking in from Rendsburg, Germany. :nerd:


----------



## moblee

It's Friday & I'm Numero uno


----------



## Jmdarr

I'm last on a saturday


----------



## moblee

I'm Last on a Sunday


----------



## Christine600

First on a monday!


...on my way to bed - honest!


----------



## Christine600

OK I'm up again! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That was a good nap > >


----------



## Christine600

I sleep so well in my van!


----------



## moblee

Fiveteen Days Christine !!!!!!


----------



## aldra

Right that's me back

Lent is over and I am last


----------



## Christine600

Your reign as last is also over! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me Me Me


----------



## aldra

Morning all lasters


----------



## Christine600

Good Night, lasters


----------



## aldra

It's morning again !!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all


----------



## Christine600

It's snowing outside. I hope it's the last snow of the season!


----------



## aldra

Today frost, sleet and rain

Some sunshine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been like this two or three times today, getting dangermouse out there.


----------



## aldra

My daffodils are gone, finished

Now I'm jealous


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> My daffodils are gone, finished
> 
> Now I'm jealous


You should get plastic ones like Kev!>>>


----------



## aldra

Too cruel Jo

Now where's that mouse?

We usually have mice around the garden

But only frogs so far


----------



## Christine600

May I have the last post?


----------



## aldra

Certainly Christine


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Sandra!


----------



## aldra

You are most welcome Christine


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Peeps. I've just popped in for a stopover in last place! Hope you're all well.


----------



## aldra

Great to hear from you Annie

Not in last place though


----------



## Christine600

Last is a difficult place to stay!

Hi Annie - and Sandra


----------



## moblee

Hello Everyone :hello2:


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil

How is life ?


----------



## moblee

Hard
& Busy ! 

Yourself ?


----------



## aldra

:kiss:Much better now I've heard from you babe


----------



## Wilmannie

Great to find you all still lasting!
I'm still trying!


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunshine here this morning


----------



## Christine600

Sorry Sandra, Annie & Phil - I'm last!

Sunny and no wind in this last place. The BBQ is coming out of the shed today. And we're having ice cream after the grilled pork. So far beeing "homeless" is turning out great!


----------



## moblee

*Seven days on top* Have a rest Christine :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

It's been taking it's toll - thank you for stepping up! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Hi all
I'll take a turn at last

Christine I braised my belly pork ,totally immersed in stock for several hours ,pressed it in the fridge overnight then onto the BBQ skin side down. I was great


----------



## moblee

Hi everyone :hello2:


----------



## aldra

Hi there my lovely one :kiss:


----------



## moblee

Saturday woke up at 5;40 am
Bl**dy bodyclock >


----------



## moblee

Well I seem to have it all to myself these days so....................


----------



## aldra

Not at all

Leaving you to rest after your early morning 
But hey it's BH weekend


----------



## moblee

:grin2: Good morning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've not had it for a while, so I'm hanging the do not disturb sign out.


----------



## moblee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've not had it for a while, so I'm hanging the do not disturb sign out.


Not a J Arther :surprise: >


----------



## Christine600

I'm beeing tricked. Got a new laptop and for some reason the Subscriptions-flag has stopped working. And line breaks. But who cares as long as I'm last! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Last again !!! Yahooooooooooo


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil! Don't think it will last... :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It won't


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Happy happy me


----------



## moblee

Hi, First day back after half term break
Boy that was HARD !!!


----------



## aldra

Ah

Kisses , I love you but being last

Well


----------



## moblee

I was just getting used to being off... & the Bl**dy alarm went off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Still life goes on :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Never mind one day you'll retire

Freedom

Unless arthritis kicks in 

And freedom goes out the window


----------



## Christine600

But you can still be last!


----------



## aldra

True

And I am


----------



## moblee

Well middle of the working week, cars in the garage having failed its Mot !
But I'm on Bitter & G&T's so who cares !!!!


----------



## Christine600

Stopped for lunch on a quiet layby in Oppland. It's raining so I'm staying inside. A perfect opportunity to be last!


----------



## aldra

Me I'm just here 

Phil drunk , you sheltering from rain:surprise:

Me Last :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Phil drunk :surprise:

Hoe darr you I fort yew werr my bestest frend in the wurld :drinking:


----------



## Christine600

I'm drinking coffee - on my second cup today.


----------



## aldra

I'm also drinking coffee

Can't be bothered to start the day though

So I'll just sit here and be last :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

I'll keep the coffee line going :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Great I'll just be last


----------



## Christine600

Time for another coffee for me!


----------



## aldra

Time for me to be last


----------



## Christine600

Today is my day


----------



## aldra

Yesterday maybe


----------



## moblee

I'm Last & its Friday :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Go on then 
Friday is last for workers


----------



## Christine600

I'm not only last but I'm tired too.


----------



## aldra

You can't be too tired to be Lat

Well maybe

I'll cover last for you


----------



## Christine600

Thank you, Sandra - I've been resting and can take over down here.


----------



## aldra

Great, so I'll rest now


----------



## Christine600

I hope you feel well rested by now, Sandra


----------



## aldra

Feeling very hot Christine, I'm not a great lover of hot summer days 

The evenings are better


----------



## moblee

Call me Old fashion
but I think you'll find I'm LAST.


----------



## aldra

Your old fashioned my lovely one 

What?


----------



## Christine600

Don't think it's old fashioned to be last.

Having a pjolter however might be old fashioned. (Norwegian drink from brandy and soda). I think of this since I'm approaching Oslo where this drink was very popular in the first half of the 1900s. Associated with stock brokers and expensive suits.

Looks like it might rain - putting a damper to the midsummer eve celebrations. Where I'm invited they have a roof over their balcony so we'll be fine.


----------



## aldra

Hope you had a good evening Christine


----------



## moblee

3 Days last Sandra, Time for a change :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Changing the last guard


----------



## Christine600

Subscription here stopped alerting - or you would have lost your last status earlier, Sandra. :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Time for me to take over :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

No a hostile take over I hope! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> No a hostile take over I hope! :grin2:


No With Chocolates & Flowers :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

You have more? I ate all the chocolate! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Just popping in at last to say 'hi'
Hope you're all lasting well!!


----------



## aldra

Hi Annie , hope you are well
If no longer last


----------



## Wilmannie

Very well, thank you. Hope you are too.
And I'm last at last!


----------



## Christine600

I am last, well and on the Sun Coast of Norway. I can't remember the last day it rained. But it can't last :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Hello Ladies :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Hi, Phil! :kiss:



Christine600 said:


> I am last, well and on the Sun Coast of Norway. I can't remember the last day it rained. But it can't last :grin2:


Should not have said that - it's raining now...


----------



## jo662

Well here I am in sweltering Spain and I am last!:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Well done! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

It keeps raining in Cambridge//shire

Still I'm Last


----------



## aldra

Raining here too


----------



## Christine600

It's raining in Mosjøen too. So I sit in my MH going online while watching the rainy mountains glad I'm not out hiking. :grin2:


----------



## coppo

Well ,m hijacking your little party ladies, so now I,m at the helm.


----------



## aldra

Behave yourself Coppo 

It's bad enough having our toy boy Phil

Now there's two of you


----------



## coppo

Ok then I,ll behave.


----------



## aldra

Well not too much Coppo


----------



## coppo

If I was the owner I would close this thread, straight away after this post:grin2:>


----------



## Christine600

Consider yourself owned, Coppo :grin2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Behave yourself Coppo
> 
> It's bad enough having our toy boy Phil
> 
> Now there's two of you


:surprise:

Come to Cambridge I'll show you Toy boy Sandra > :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Phill behave yourself
Think of my age, my heart 

Actually don't you are looking so so good


----------



## jo662

Well Im sliding on top from the sth of France!:laugh:


----------



## jo662

Looks like im the last one here so I will turn the lights off!:serious:


----------



## moblee

Lights back on joe
I'll be in FRance Wednesday 
Can't wait.


----------



## jo662

moblee said:


> Lights back on joe
> I'll be in FRance Wednesday
> Can't wait.


Where are you heading for?:smile2:


----------



## Christine600

Won't be in France for months. But approaching the land of the midnight sun so don't need much light to be last!


----------



## aldra

We are booked on the tunnel on the 4sept , where are you off to Phill?

Hope you missed those fires jo

That's me last then


----------



## jo662

aldra said:


> We are booked on the tunnel on the 4sept , where are you off to Phill?
> 
> Hope you missed those fires jo
> 
> That's me last then


Yes Sandra we missed the fires,we started off in the Bordeaux area.And the weather wasnt
great so we headed to the Costa Brava ,the Bay of Roses and it was lovely.We have now started
heading north and are in Millau area for a few days.:smile2:

Its great news you have booked to go in Sept,what direction are you heading?


----------



## aldra

We are thinking the dordogne region ,

But nothing's set in stone


----------



## moblee

Probably Paris area might park up at Disneyland as well for our youngest.


----------



## Christine600

The last place I would park is here! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Great, Ill just park here as last


----------



## Christine600

Still in the land of the midnight sun. Unfortunately it's the land of the neverending clouds too...


----------



## aldra

Here it's the land of the never ending rain

Although today has been good


----------



## Christine600

Problem is, Sandra - you keep sending your rain over to us when you are done with it. Cheeky! :grin2:


----------



## jo662

We got home this afternoon from France and so far we have brought the sun
with us,at last!:smile2:


----------



## aldra

I hope you've left some in France for us jo


----------



## Christine600

Send the sun on when you're done with it, Sandra!


----------



## aldra

That will be the end of oct then Christine 
Are you still living in your MH amoungst the mountains


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> That will be the end of oct then Christine
> Are you still living in your MH amoungst the mountains


I am. Heading towards Lofotoen but not hurrying - it's OK if the worst tourist waves have started to return when I get there. And thank you for the sun we got the last couple of days!


----------



## aldra

That's you finished last 
Now it's me


----------



## Christine600

I can be last too!


----------



## aldra

That's long enough


----------



## Christine600

Ditto


----------



## aldra

Hope that sunshine is still there Christine
It's been missing here for the past week :frown2:


----------



## Christine600

Not much sun where I am either. I cancelled Lofoten to meet up with friends in Sweden. So I'm driving down E45 and it's forest, forest and more forest. I think Sweden is just a large forest - with some nice places here and there. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Sounds ok to me Christine 

Are they deciduous forests. ?


----------



## Wilmannie

Who's last?


----------



## aldra

I think it's me Annie 
For now


----------



## moblee

Travelling to Blackpool on Friday (In the car) to watch The jacksons........... Saturday in the Pleasure beach all day

2 nights up North is enough otherwise I'll start keeping pidgeons :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Got thee flat cap Phil ?

A whippet is optional lad


----------



## Wilmannie

Must be me at last!


----------



## aldra

It was Annie:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Thought so!


----------



## aldra

Always happy to help Annie


----------



## Christine600

My turn again!



aldra said:


> Sounds ok to me Christine
> 
> Are they deciduous forests. ?


Mostly pine. And gnats. Saw an impressive deer with huge antlers. And met up with friends for a few days before crossing the border into Norway. Kept too busy to internet. :surprise:


----------



## moblee

Time for a Man on top aye Ladies >


----------



## aldra

You survived "up north " then Phil :grin2:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You survived "up north " then Phil :grin2:


Aye I remember saying t'wife it's a bl**dy long way up Norf :grin2:


----------



## aldra

But so worth it


----------



## Christine600

I've been up to a different north this summer - definitively worth it!


But beeing last is better :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

'Course it is!


----------



## Christine600

But it's the last thing I think about :grin2:


----------



## moblee

*A WEEK !!

*All change :grin2:


----------



## aldra

We are travelling through darkest France

Weather a bit iffy, but unless it's raining not a problem , sunshine is a bonus not a necessity 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I'm on the last campsite on my little side-trip when my mum wanted to come along. Tomorrow it's the last day so we'll drive back to her home. They have ducks here in a pond next to my van. It's the last I expected! :laugh:

Ok - that was the last of these silly puns 0


----------



## moblee

ottytrain2: Hi 

I'm last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You were babe

But not now 

The wheels of time grind on


----------



## Christine600

I'm first to be last today. Not bad!


----------



## aldra

I'm last


----------



## HermanHymer

Read this and weep!


----------



## aldra

Wept

But decided beinglast was better


----------



## Christine600

Oh you have good stayer abilities, Sandra

But here I am! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

So am I 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Time to be last again


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok. I'll be first to be last today. That makes me last too I think!


----------



## aldra

Morning Annie


----------



## moblee

Evening Ladies x


----------



## aldra

Evening Phill


----------



## Christine600

Wonderful logic there, Annie! :grin2:

So logical for me to take over your last place, Sandra :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You can rest a while now Christine 
I'll hold last place


----------



## Christine600

Thank you - time for bed soon anyway!


----------



## aldra

Good morning one and all :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, Sandra! :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## aldra

Move over Christine 

Im back home


----------



## Christine600

And I'm back in the last post.


----------



## aldra

Well you were


----------



## Christine600

It's the place to be.


----------



## aldra

What place?

I'll just be last

Sandra


----------



## moblee

There's no place like Home
but being Last is nearly as good
:grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Good enough for me! :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

A new personal best! :grin2:


----------



## Matchlock

I doth protest, I will have the last word


----------



## Christine600

A good last too, Matchlock!


----------



## aldra

Well done both of you


----------



## Christine600

Oh oh - the competition is back! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It is 0


----------



## Christine600

Better keep posting then! :nerd::kiss:


From snow cold Sweden this time


----------



## aldra

Enough , move over Christine 

It’s snowing here too 

And I’m last


----------



## Christine600

It's stopped snowing but I'm still cold!

...and last!


----------



## aldra

Don’t you have heating ?

My last comment 

( now I’ll worry why you are cold)


----------



## Jmdarr

I’m back and last


----------



## aldra

For a short while


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OOOOOhhhh, is this rubbish thread still going, I be bestest then > >


----------



## moblee




----------



## Wilmannie

Merry Christmas to y'all from sunny Benidorm!


----------



## autostratus

Take cover immediately.
This website s set to explode in 3 seconds.
I WILL be last!


----------



## aldra

It is

A rubbish thread 

Of a few people who keep in touch with one liners 

But hey, we keep in touch 

Because those people are special to us


----------



## aldra

I think I’m last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was as usual said a bit tongue in cheek my dear.


----------



## Christine600

This is the best place for one liners!

The occasional two liners are also most welcome! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Have a lovely Christmas Christine 

And all lasters 

Well that’s me last I think 

Kev if you weren’t joking you wouldn’t be on here would you :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Back in the last row for the new year! :grin2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I am the last on here !!!

(P.s no-one else post please) 

Dave


----------



## aldra

You can be last Dave >>>


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Ta !!!!! lol


----------



## aldra

Don’t mention it my lovely


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Oh I must !!!!!


----------



## aldra

You are getting to be a problem Dave 

Where’s Jan ?

Lovely to have others here, it’s simple 

Over years a gentle friendship 

Who would think one liners could build relationships ?

Many don’t they think is rubbish

How wrong can they be?


----------



## jo662

Im last for the first time this year!:wink2:


----------



## aldra

I’ll take second place


----------



## DJMotorhomer

And me lol


----------



## Christine600

Don't forget me!


----------



## aldra

And about time you posted Christine

I’m feeling outnumbered

But, I’m last


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nope !!!!


----------



## aldra

Yep!!!!!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Maybe hahahahaha


----------



## aldra

Definately a problem


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Thought you would be in bed :grin2: x

Dave


----------



## aldra

You need to get a life my lovely one


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I have a wonderful one thanks....better than most


----------



## DJMotorhomer

My lottery win helped though !


----------



## aldra

You are lurking
I like a lurk :grin2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Someone asked me once did I like Kipling...I answered..I do not know, I have never Kipled


----------



## aldra

Time to oust you out of last place


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Begone woman.

Gorra be me now then innit.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Incorrect !!!


----------



## aldra

Possibally you are all wrong 

I’m last


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Nope ! lol


----------



## aldra

Oh we’ve got 
A laster 
Could be a problem


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bugger...


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I know what your thinking......did he fire 6 shots or only 5 !!!


----------



## Charisma

Not been here for a while so my turn


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Pushed out lol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gorra keep me post count up


----------



## aldra

I’m simply last


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some peeps just don't listen, I am and always shall be last... be told...


----------



## aldra

Loud and clear Kev 

Ok you are last,..... should that be were?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thank you good lady


----------



## Christine600

This looks like a nice place to be last.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't argue with that.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Me thinks not hahahaha


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There can be only one.

Tis I.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Yup.....me lol


----------



## aldra

I’ll just be third then


----------



## DJMotorhomer

You will


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll just wait while you all nod off or go for your nap.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I'm 13 hrs ahead of you lot so technically I win


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I will soon be in January 12th you will only be in 11th hahahahaha


----------



## aldra

But you have to come back to this time zone eventually !!!!!!!

Last but one :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You lesser beings sort yourselves out, then I'll nip in and score a victory V.


----------



## aldra

Oh no you won’t !!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody well shall >>


----------



## aldra

No astericks there :wink2:

But I’m still last :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

**** **** > >


----------



## DJMotorhomer

The good lord giveth ....and the good lord taketh away  (12.01.18 lol)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Come on you older farts   off for your nap ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This is not the thread you are looking for, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Jet lag is a wonderful thing for me...it works in reverse...and I dont need a camera lol


----------



## Christine600

So busy planning my trip to Spain I forget to look in here! :surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Argh


----------



## Christine600

:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Eeek


----------



## aldra

Oops is that me last?


----------



## Christine600

Hola! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

When you off to Spain Christine.?


----------



## Christine600

I'm off in a week or so. Beeing flexible with the date to avoid bad weather on the ferry.


----------



## aldra

Safe travel


----------



## Christine600

Thanks! :kiss:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Boo !


----------



## Christine600

Boo?


----------



## aldra

Just ignore him 

Now that’s me last again I think


----------



## Christine600

You are right, Sandra


It's been a busy few days. Preparing for our trip I found that the Alde heater in my van had stopped heating! :surprise:
Drove for a few hours to the nearest dealer and after asking pretty please they looked at my van and found a leak. So now I am booked for repairs the day before the ferry leaves.

I'll probably be the last car in the ferry queue :laugh:


----------



## DJMotorhomer

It's that man again lol


----------



## Christine600

Ich bin letzt :grin2:


----------



## Jmdarr

Last again


----------



## Christine600

We're the last motorhome left on the Greven ställplatz today. And I'm the last poster here. I bet my mum is proud!


----------



## Christine600

I'm going to stop myself from staying last too long. It gets boring. :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

But it's good just to pop in and say 'How are you all, am I last again?'


----------



## aldra

You two

Did you think I havent missed you?

Well I have 

Missed and missed you

And yes you are last again Annie 

Christine how could you think you could be boring 

So why have a tear in my e


----------



## aldra

pS In my eye

Gosh I’ve missed you both

Thought I’d lost you 

But I’ve learnt to accept that people pass on , it’s life

And we just need to remember the pleasure they once gave us 

But I’d so much like to experience the pleasure here and now 

Of you both here

Sandra


----------



## moblee

Hello

Nice to see the post is still going x


----------



## aldra

Well it is now

You wonderful people 

I’ve missed you

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Everyone 
Great to see that you're still all hanging on in there, lasting out, so to speak! 
(OK, only a teeny bit funny!)
We spent the winter in Spain then got blown home by 'the beast from the east'! It's taken us this long to recover!
But Scotland is so beautiful just now and the sun is shining so it's great to be here. (no midgies here!)
Hope you are all well and set up for a great summer


----------



## aldra

Nevertheless Annie 

Great your back

Moveover you are not last 

I haven’t missed you that much girl>

Sandra:kiss:


----------



## Christine600

You can talk all you want :kiss:


But I am last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Perfectly correct, Christine, you were! xx


----------



## aldra

You both were 

But now it’s me


----------



## Wilmannie

Wot! Again?


----------



## aldra

Yep

Again, well someone has to be


----------



## Christine600

It's too hot to bother with the computer...but only almost!


It's soo nice to be last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It is isn’t it ?


----------



## moblee

:hello2: Hi Lasters

Beautiful weather today..Trouble is I sit in my garden drinking all day >


----------



## aldra

Not a problem Phill

Does you good sometimes just to chill 

Even if you’re not last babe


----------



## Christine600

So much sun! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

A few days ago the thermometer sank to more normal summer temperatures. And I had to put on my woolen socks in the evening! :surprise:

Oh - and last!


----------



## aldra

Cool here also Christine 

But still dry which is great , needed a fire last night


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, our heatwave has passed but the temperatures are still very pleasant and it's off and on sunny. No rain for about 6 weeks, though, so the garden isn't too happy.
Am I last yet?


----------



## Christine600

You lasted well, Annie!

But I found a little internet here up in the Norwegian Mountains - just enough to be last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Times up Christine 
A new laster now........me


----------



## Christine600

Sorry, Sandra - can't let you last for a week this time. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Right move over Christine, I’m last


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted! :grin2:

And with me off to France ...


----------



## aldra

Enjoy Christine

Where are you exploring this time ?

Does that make me last ? :nerd:


----------



## Christine600

Last until now. 0

I do not have much planned but a visit to Paris and then out to the coast somewhere. Probably find a campsite outside then take the train in to Paris.


----------



## Wilmannie

Enjoy Paris Christine. It will be very hot there now.
Am I still lasts?


----------



## aldra

Don’t think so annie :grin2:


----------



## Gaffa22

Hi aldra you have a PM

does that make me last now


----------



## aldra

Enough move over 

You are not last 

I think that’s me


----------



## moblee

Moblees last..... And i think its going to Last a long long time ??


----------



## aldra

Hi there lovely

You lasted, well you were last


----------



## Wilmannie

Now it's my turn again!
I don't seem to last long these days, must be the heat, it's lasting!


----------



## aldra

Right my lovely

Enough time as last 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Am I last again?


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Am I last again?


I think so >


----------



## aldra

No Phil, she’s not

And niether are you

Such is life, I think it’s me


----------



## Wilmannie

No. It's me again!


----------



## aldra

It is Annie 

I think maybe it is


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw Sandra! 
(Hi all Lasters)
I really thought I’d hacked it!
I’ll just have to try harder! xxx


----------



## aldra

You will babe

How’s the weather?.

Rain here but nowhere near enough


----------



## Wilmannie

Our weather is pretty good, Sandra, we seem to have a nice sheltered little micro climate on lower Speyside. We’ve actually had some rain in the last few days, as you say, not nearly enough, but it helps my poor dried up garden. No thunder where we live but the oppressive heat has passed and it’s breezy. Still very hot in the afternoon sun. It’s been an amazing summer.
Have you had to give Shaddow a ‘short back and sides’ to save him from melting?


----------



## aldra

Yep

He’s clipped into a bear

Booked next week to be bathed and clipped again as he’s a bit raggedly 

Before we travel

Cost£40 pound , but cheap at the price as we can no longer manage , he can’t leap up, we can’t get down 

hopefully he’ll swim , dry fairly quickly on his wicking sheets 

And not smell in the MH 

So does that make me last?


----------



## Wilmannie

It does, it does!
But where are you travelling to?


----------



## aldra

Netherlands first to buy an electric tricycle

Figured we’d have more choice there

Depending on the weather we may spend some time there and decide where to next 

Last for now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Must be my turn, I need the mental boost, feeling like absolute baba today.


----------



## Christine600

Kev, Sandra & Annie :kiss::kiss::kiss:

I'm blowing into last place from the west coast of Sweden - pretty windy! I might even feel cold before the day ends. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Cold here
But we’ve lit the wood burner 

We are not short of wood


----------



## Wilmannie

It’s not cold here, it’s oppressively warm, we’re hoping for some thunderstorms.
The river is still very low, I don’t think the salmon fishers need waders this year, but there again, there are few fish!
Never thought I’d be begging for a few days rain!
At least I’m last though, that’s good!


----------



## aldra

Oppressively warm here to today Annie 

No sun just heavy and humid

A good thunderstorm would be welcome to clear the air 

At last !!!


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope you have a successful journey to Netherlands Sandra, which crossing are you using?
Would love to visit Sweden Christine, hope you’re having a wonderful time.
The weather is lovely here today, warm and sunny with a light breeze, and I think we’ve had quite a lot of rain in the night. 
Happy travels y’all. 
Looks like we’re homebound for a little while but ..........
I’m last again!


----------



## aldra

We wil use the tunnel

Better for the hound

We are not in a hurry

Not like being last


----------



## Wilmannie

Does being last mean there’s no one else out there..........?
Just wondered.


----------



## aldra

Not much going on Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

No problem!
I’ll look after last place for you while you’re away Sandra.
Enjoy your trip


----------



## moblee

I'll just *slip in* for a quickie :surprise: >


----------



## Wilmannie

Huh! 
You’re a fast mover for sure Moblee, but just slip in at second last !


----------



## Christine600

Last again!


After Sweden I crossed the mountains in Norway. Only 13C outside so I could finally cool down :laugh: I even had to turn on the heater after a while! :surprise:

Now I've been back home a few days and it's raining and raining...


----------



## aldra

Well three of my favourite people 

But I’m last

So what are those who deem this thread rubbish 

They’ve missed the point 

But remember the point is IM LAST


----------



## Christine600

I'm last too! :love3:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well done Sandra! 
We were saving your place for you!
(Last place that is)


----------



## moblee

8 Days on top Sandra :surprise:
I'll take over now :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Well what can say 

My lovely Phil 

Except much as I love you

I’m still last


----------



## aldra

To be fair

They need to learn the gentle art of being last 

They need to learn the friendship 

That’s never sullied 

In this day and age of arguments 

When you float peacefully 

Being last 

I’m last now I think


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, absolutely, Sandra!
And you're last.
(I think)>


----------



## aldra

And last again

Methinks


----------



## Wilmannie

That too! xx


----------



## aldra

You’ve sneaked in Annie xxxxxx
Last but one


----------



## Wilmannie

Aw well, it was a good try! (I’m very trying)

Have a wonderful, relaxing trip Sandra


----------



## aldra

In Belgium at last!


----------



## Christine600

Time for bed!

And beeing last.


----------



## aldra

Well no


----------



## Christine600

Time for Pizza then!

And beeing last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope it was a good pizza


----------



## aldra

Now in Holland
At last


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope the weather is being kind to you Sandra.
(and I’m last again)
🤗


----------



## aldra

Weather excellent


----------



## Wilmannie

That’s good, you missed the storms here then.


----------



## aldra

Pouring with rain all day to day

Typical Dutch weather

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Pouring with rain here today too! 
Typical Scottish weather, usually, but low rainfall this year.
Am I last?


----------



## aldra

I think you were Annie :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Annie I think that is because all the rain has come to the west coast of Norway. My mothers place particularly! :lol:



I am in Sweden and a bridge outside Uddevalla was closed in the heavy winds. So I did not want to drive a long detour in heavy traffic and found a nice spot behind a shopping centre.


Tomorrow I might even get some shopping done!


But first I'm being last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good place to stop over in bad weather a shopping centre, cosy and dry inside and usually a good restaurant or cafe/bar. Enjoy!
I’ll look after last place in the meantime!👋 😉


----------



## Christine600

Well looked after, Annie!


I've done my shopping and can step in last now for a while.


----------



## aldra

I think it’s time I took over last

To give you two a rest


----------



## Wilmannie

Move over Sandra, you’re supposed to be on holiday!
So I’m last!


----------



## moblee

We need a man on this post, but i'll have to do xxxxx


----------



## Wilmannie

You’ll do fine, (as long as I’m last) good to see you back here, does this mean school is out?

Sandra, hope your trip is going well, you must be due home soon.
We leave next weekend (with a bit of luck) and hope to miss winter .....


----------



## aldra

Two weeks Annie 

To be fair two weeks to long for me


----------



## Wilmannie

Bon voyage, Sandra, travel safe then enjoy home x


----------



## Christine600

:grin2:


----------



## aldra

Where are you off too Annie ?
It’s been warm sunshine for the best part of 7weeks , tunnel tomorrow and home
Hi Phil, hi Christine 

That’s me a well deserved last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Where are you off too Annie ?
It’s been warm sunshine for the best part of 7weeks , tunnel tomorrow and home
Hi Phil, hi Christine 

That’s me a well deserved last :grin2:


----------



## moblee

:wave: Hello Everyone xx


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Phil, You were last for an hour or two then!
We’re off to Spain, following sunshine for the winter, Sandra. 
We’re in Canterbury tonight and booked on Le Shuttle Friday morning
Hope the rain in Spain has stopped!
I’m last again!


----------



## aldra

Well you were

Have a lovely trip Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Snowing in central France yesterday morning, a real white-out for a little while between Claremont Ferrand and St Flour! Then blowing a hoolie at Leucate this morning! Glad to be at Santa Susanna tonight, viva Espana!
Am I last again?


----------



## moblee

Yes you are last annie >


----------



## aldra

Hi there Phil


----------



## Christine600

I think I have taken my last trip for a while. :crying:


My local garage managed to damage my van! :surprise::surprise::surprise:


It's now a battle of the insurance companies. Repairs to chassis, walls, heater, wheel fittings and whatnot. They managed to drop it down when the rear wheels were off.



Atleast no-one was hurt. 



And I got the last post! :serious:


----------



## aldra

OH Christine 

I’m so sorry 

You can have the last post

I stand aside


----------



## Christine600

Yes my head is a bit empty - I do not know what I am thinking or feeling about this.



Had planned a little trip before xmas - now it will be in my small car I guess - and some B&Bs.




Can still be last here though! :killerheadache:#-o:angry1:


----------



## aldra

No that’s cheating

BAnd B s not allowed

We haven’t even managed to emptied the van yet 

Our clothes are still in there :frown2:


----------



## Christine600

Last again! :grin2:



Well I'm off today - will be a weird experience to drive a long trip in a small car. Will miss my bed - and the bathroom. Got an idea yesterday and got the AirBnB app on my phone.


----------



## jiwawa

Maybe you should start another thread Christine so we can follow what's happening to your MH - is there any progress? Is it even fixable?


----------



## aldra

Of course she can start another thread Jean 

Or just expand on here 

It’s not just one liners 

It is however a close group who manage to stay close by one liners , we’ve done so for years 

And she will sort it, she always sorts it 

And before long she will be parked looking at the magnificent views

Lucky so and so 

One day I’m going to meet up with her 

And share those views

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Last! 




I could start another thread, Jean - but not much news. Out of my hands. Experts beeing called in. This will take time they say.


Those views won't go away, Sandra. And a meetup would be even more magnificent!


----------



## Wilmannie

So sorry to find this news from you Christine. 
You must have been devastated but hopefully are over the worst of the shock now. 
Please keep us informed about your claims progress, this is something that could have happened to any of us.
You can be last again now!


----------



## Christine600

Last again! 




Visiting friends and testing out hotels and B&Bs. So far the conclusion is that cars with beds and bathrooms are better than those without.


----------



## aldra

No she can’t 
It’s me 

Sympathy only does so far :wink2::grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh go on Sandra! Don’t be mean! 😉 This what friends are for. 
Christine needs our support until she gets her own bed & bathroom back.
(ps Am I last?)


----------



## aldra

I’ll support her all the way

But last to post?

I don’t think so>>

Is that me last perchance ?


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok
Yes, that’s you Sandra......i think.....🤭


----------



## moblee

Just popped in ........
What's happened ???


----------



## aldra

Come on Phil

Keep up


----------



## Wilmannie

You were last again there for a bit Phil....until Sandra ousted you
My turn again now


----------



## aldra

I’ll just slip in to say hi 

Between washing cooking cleaning 

A crying baby , two young kids who as yet are not mine, and my sons new partner 

He’s busy in their new house , plaster boarding ect 

Not quite quick enough for me 

Didn’t expect to be absorbed in this “ new world “ 

Married now for 54 years 

Does this mean I could have divorced him years ago >>> ?.??


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh no! Think of all the fun you’d have missed! Your new world sounds lively, no room for boredom.
We’ve been married 58 years and I can honestly say that I’ve never considered divorce.
Murder, yes but never divorce!


----------



## aldra

How long is murder Annie 

About 25 years ?

It’s a bit too lively for me , the noise 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Last! :grin2:


The length for murder depends on being caught or not. :nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

Very true, Christine! But I’ve never been a good liar!
Good at last though!


----------



## moblee

Hello Ladies :kiss::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Phil


----------



## aldra

Hi, Christine, Phil, Annie 

That’s me back to my rightful place 0

Last, methinks >


----------



## aldra

Any news on the MH front Christine ?


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, keep us posted Christine. (You could be last)


----------



## aldra

Maybe >


----------



## moblee

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Christine600

No not a word on the MH.


Still last though - you were right about that! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Enough time Christine

I’ll take over

Phil I hope you’re polishing you’re Christmas emoticons


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok Sandra, move over! 
We’ve all been polishing our Christmas whatevers.
Now! 
In last place..... guess who......


----------



## Christine600

Oh good idea - I'll polish my Christmas wineglasses!


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Bloodyhell Phill

Not yet 

Gosh how have we ever stayed together 

I’m last as usual

Phil hold off

Dec is good enough


----------



## moblee

Humbug


----------



## aldra

Well if you insist :grin


----------



## Wilmannie

Less than a month to go now!
Keep polishing Phil, they’re getting good!


----------



## aldra

Annie will you stop encouraging him

It isn’t even December yet

And I’m trying to throw out my son his new partner, her two kids, their new baby and my sons daughter 

From my house 

They’ve been here three months , it’s enough , I need to get ready for Christmas for the others

And work expands to fit the time available in their house which they are renovating 

So they need to work fast , they have 5 days 

And they are out

We’re even paying for the bathroom to be done by our decorator / bathroom fitter , whose dropped out of a job to fit him in for us 

I recon we’ve done alright, a partner and her kids that we’ve never met before they moved in 

A new baby, ok our 11 th grandchild , I’d rather worship him from afar 

A van we haven’t even emptied because our home is overflowing with their stuff 

A son who feels hard done by 

But we are doing them a favour , go home and live your own lives 

Because as long as you are here you won’t get that house sorted for another three months 

And we’re too old to have our lives disturbed to this extent 

Sandra


----------



## moblee

Family sandra
Enough said :wink2:


----------



## aldra

True Phil

But enough is enough 

Give me a few days and then start the Christmas emoticons 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Good luck in reclaiming your home Sandra. (But I suspect you’ll probably be inviting them all back for Christmas :wink2
Am I last again?


----------



## aldra

They are out Sunday

But I’m not sure I have time to clean , shop and put up decorations in time for Christmas 

I’m nackered 

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

Perhaps you should scale down some of the Christmas preparations, Sandra?


Christmas will still come.


And I have the last post. :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, Sandra, maybe time to let the family do more for you. 
You’re right Christine. ......Woops


----------



## aldra

You are both mistaken

I’m last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> You are both mistaken
> 
> I'm last


>


----------



## aldra

Ok babe

It’s you


----------



## Wilmannie

I’m sure you are all correct.
So I don’t have to worry about who is last.


----------



## aldra

Certainly not

You are 

Well you were


----------



## Wilmannie

That’s what I thought too!
(not that I’m really into thinking too much, just simple stuff is all)


----------



## moblee

:grin2: You can ALL be last I don't mind


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks, Phil. 
We’ll just go one at a time!


----------



## aldra

No I’ll let him be last 

I think


----------



## Christine600

Yes, let him! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

No it’s time for Christmas 

Get on with it Phil 

Prove your mettle lad


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lastest!!!


----------



## aldra

Do you do Christmas emoticons 

Sandra


----------



## moblee




----------



## Wilmannie

Aw!
They’re lovely 💕 Phil.
Do some more and you can be last again!


----------



## aldra

That’s my boy


----------



## aldra

He’s been our Christmas emoticons for years

That doesn’t mean he can be last, special , very special

But last ?

No this is last member to post 

He’s a bit OK though isn’t he ?


----------



## moblee

​


----------



## Christine600

Even two bits of OK!


----------



## Wilmannie

Pretty good!
Not your last one, though, is it, Phil?


----------



## aldra

Best not be


----------



## moblee




----------



## moblee

:kiss::grin2::kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Ok. Smiles always welcome.
But we sort of need the Christmassy thingies just now Phil x


----------



## aldra

Get your act together Phil

We are depending on you 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Exactly! And ....It’s the only way to be last, Phil !


----------



## moblee

Alright Ladies I'll try


----------



## moblee

:nerd::surprise:


----------



## moblee




----------



## aldra

Hey Phil 

You know you are special don’t you babe ?


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Hey Phil
> 
> You know you are special don't you babe ?


Yeah my wife say's I'm special kind of a ........... :surprise:


----------



## aldra

I’m sure you are :wink2::laugh:


----------



## Christine600

Merry Christmas to all you lasters! :reindeer::reindeer::reindeer:




I got my van outside on it's own wheels. The Alde heater does not work properly and the outside wall/corner need work. But atleast it's driveable. :surprise::smile2:


----------



## jiwawa

What's the situation with your van Christine - is anyone taking responsibility?


----------



## Wilmannie

Pleased to hear you’ve got your van back and it’s fixable Christine. Hope you’re not out of pocket for repairs.

From sunny Benidorm, a very Merry Christmas to all of you lasters and a very Guid New Year!


----------



## aldra

A very merry Christmas to one and all, and may 2019 be a good one
Sandra


----------



## moblee

_To everyone & a Happy new year. xxx_
​


----------



## Wilmannie

Hope that you’ve all had a very Merry Christmas xx
Best wishes for a Guid New Year and a happy and healthy 2019!


----------



## aldra

Happy new year to all lasters :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Well lasted, lasters! :grin2:


But now it's my turn. Fighting the flu and a wonky broadband connection but nothing could stop me from finally posting last!


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you Christine, hope your flu is fixed. How about your van?


----------



## Christine600

Hi Sandra, Annie and the rest of the lasters!




Still got the flu. And the van is waiting to be repaired. I'm getting restless and thinking about a trip with my ordinary car and perhaps AirBnB. But first I got to get over this flu...


----------



## aldra

Did you not have the flu jab.?

You really should 

The van will be repaired , meanwhile what about a holiday somewhere warm with no driving involved 

Once the hound from hell is no more that’s what we would do 

I could afford to be bored on beach for a week 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Gee Sandra! You lasted well! x
My turn again.


----------



## Christine600

You lasted even longer, Annie! 



I did not get the flu jab. Will next year I guess. 


I planned to leave on a trip a few days back but then my mum wanted help with a couple of visits to the doc. So it's postponed a little.


I have a SUV and will drive down in that one. Have installed the AirBnB app on my phone. And fitted a mattress in the back of the SUV with the back seats folded flat. I may sleep there if I feel up to it but it's really for me to be able to take a good rest in the middle of the day. 



Bought a 12V coffee maker and tested it out - a bit slow but it works. And I'm bringing a folding chair. Not quite motorhome standards but not too bad either. :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

So what about the MH Christine - any progress?

And where are you off to in your 'mini-MH'?


----------



## Christine600

No progress - waiting for spare parts to arrive I belive.


So my mini-MH and I will be heading towards Spain I think. But no firm plans just like I prefer it with the maxi-MH.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, good for you; that sounds quite exciting, if challenging! What will you do when you get there? Will you hire an apartment, a chalet, do BnB?


----------



## Christine600

Probably a BnB. I have the AirBnB app on my phone. Many nice looking places to stay there.


----------



## aldra

Braver than me babe 

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Good luck, Christine. We’ve been in Spain since early November, weather has been wonderful, warm sunny days but chilly nights.

ps. I’m last again!


----------



## aldra

But no haggis Annie :frown2::wink2:


----------



## Christine600

Never tasted Haggis - would love to try it. Not many celebrate Burns night in Norway! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I love it 

But then again ******* are a close second 

Can’t believe you didn’t take one with you Annie to celebrate the Scottish Bard 

Call yourself a true blooded Scot ? >:wink2:


----------



## Wilmannie

I’ll have to remember in future Sandra!
Note that there’s plenty whisky here! The brands produced where we live are about 40% cheaper here than they are at home!


----------



## Christine600

Just don't try to buy any in Norway, Annie. :serious:


----------



## aldra

Unfortunately I don’t drink any spirits 

Just as well

I consume more than my quota of wine


----------



## Wilmannie

But it’s good for you Sandra. All these grapes! Enjoy!

Am I last again?


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> Am I last again?


Yes! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Yes you both were

Briefly


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks Ladies, thought I was!


----------



## aldra

You were Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Are you feeling better Sandra?
I know you prefer wine to spirits - but a good hot toddy is more effective than mulled wine!
That’s me last again!


----------



## aldra

Not yet Annie 

Still very chesty and flu...y 

Glad of this cold snap though

That often kills off the bugs 

Is tat me last then


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes.....I think so....well, almost....second last anyhow......could let you be last since you’re poorly tho xx


----------



## aldra

No last is last is last annie
you were 
You were last 
Not now


----------



## Christine600

I wish you get well soon, Sandra. As I recently experienced beeing poorly is so boring! And beeing a bad planner I had no cognac or hot wine to comfort me. And going out buying some was too much of a hassle. So you start out ahead! 


But in this cut throat last business it's no way I'd let someone stay lasy just because they are having a bad day or two. I prefer to use the opportunity to get behind!


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh Christine! You can’t be behind all the time or be all behind.
Being last is the thing! X


----------



## aldra

Are you saying Christine has a large posterior Annie ?

That’s me last again


----------



## fdhadi

Think I was originally one of the first to be last.


----------



## Christine600

Frank - you should aim at becoming the last to be last! 


My posterior is now last.


----------



## aldra

Stop showing off Christine 

Frank you could be last 

But not today


----------



## fdhadi

Might be last today Sandra.


----------



## moblee

First in Last out today ! :grin2: x


----------



## aldra

Well lasted Frank

Hi Phill
Welcome to the last place....errr
I mean almost the last place


----------



## Wilmannie

So nice of you all to participate.....as long as I’m last!


----------



## aldra

You are

Well maybe

Maybe not


----------



## moblee

maybe its Moblee Time :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Always Moblee time :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, yes, of course it is! 
Always good when friends drop in.


----------



## moblee

Well i thought it was high time I dropped one !! >


----------



## Christine600

No good - lasts never last here!


----------



## aldra

Hi all
Just popped into be last


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you’re feeling better Sandra.


----------



## Christine600

Yes beeeeing last is what we want! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Absolutely!
Last it is!


----------



## moblee

hard day!!
need to be Last xx


----------



## aldra

You need to be last Phill 

How hard was that day ?

Whoops I’m last but thinking about you babe


----------



## Wilmannie

Yesterday’s gone Phil and you survived it!
Sorry you’re not last though!


----------



## moblee

That's okay


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn again!


----------



## Christine600

L a s t


----------



## aldra

No longer last Christine 

But certainly not least


----------



## Wilmannie

Mmmm. But....at least I’m last!


----------



## aldra

Until now


----------



## moblee

I am *last* xxxx


----------



## aldra

Until now


----------



## moblee

*friday* :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Friday evening


----------



## moblee

Sunday afternoon X


----------



## aldra

Almost Monday >


----------



## Wilmannie

Friday again! Doesn’t time fly! When I’m last!


----------



## moblee

It's Friday again !!!!

:greenjumpers: It's *Moblee* time


----------



## Wilmannie

You were lasting well there Phil, a long weekend methinks, but here I am,
back at last!


----------



## moblee

I'm glad your Last >


----------



## Wilmannie

Thanks! x


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Thanks! x


That's alright x :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Mobley, you’re getting too good at this! That was a whole week!


----------



## moblee

:wave: Just trying to keep the old girl (post) moving :grin2::love7:


----------



## moblee

:grin2: Still moving


----------



## Wilmannie

Just enough to be last!


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Just enough to be last!


Well done :kiss:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me me me


----------



## moblee

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Me me me


oui oui oui >


----------



## Wilmannie

Non! 
C’moi!
xxx


----------



## moblee

ich bin der letzte


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody foreigners.


----------



## JanHank

*Anyone new?*

I haven't really paid attention, but I think I have spotted a new member or 2, can you help me out please<?


----------



## Wilmannie

Naw. We’re all gettin’ on a bit! 
But we last well!


----------



## fdhadi

Wilmannie said:


> Naw. We're all gettin' on a bit!
> But we last well!


Getting on a bit, don't know what you mean. 
I look and feel like a new born baby

I have no hair, no teeth and I keep wetting myself.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I haven't really paid attention, but I think I have spotted a new member or 2, can you help me out please<?


I have no idea how I managed to post this on this thread I'm sure, I don't know if I have ever posted on here. 

This of course is where it should have been. https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/7...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-73.html


----------



## Wilmannie

But you’re all most welcome on this thread! 
As long as you don’t expect to last in last place!


----------



## Christine600

Wilmannie said:


> But you're all most welcome on this thread!
> As long as you don't expect to last in last place!


Because the last place is MINE! >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

But not for very long       :nerd::smile2::grin2::wink2::laugh:0:surprise:>


----------



## Christine600

Then I'll claim it back! :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

But it's not yours to claim :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Christine600

I'm squatting, then. :nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Time to move on dear 🐻


----------



## Wilmannie

Now, play nicely dears!
I’ll just mind last place for you!


----------



## aldra

Right, my turn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nope can't be you went AWOL.


----------



## aldra

True

But still last

Happy easter


----------



## Wilmannie

Good to have you back, Sandra, hope you had a restful break and are in good forum..........cos I’m last!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well that didn't last long.


----------



## Wilmannie

But that’s ok, Bear, ‘cos we just bounce back, we’ve lasting appeal! 😘


----------



## Christine600

I feel like bouncing too.


----------



## moblee

fdhadi said:


> Getting on a bit, don't know what you mean.
> I look and feel like a new born baby


I feel like a 25 year old........ But the wife won't let me have one >


----------



## aldra

Your safe with me babe

I’m 75 

And last >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am the lastest furry one.


----------



## aldra

And I’m the last non furry one


----------



## Wilmannie

I’m just last


----------



## aldra

You were


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well! If I’m not entirely last, at least I’m very trying!
Oops! Done it again!


----------



## aldra

You my friend are not trying

However you are not last either


----------



## moblee

I'm Last...............But it won't Last !! x


----------



## aldra

The French song

Je t’aim , baby 

Albert spelt it for me 

But I’m still last >


----------



## moblee

Aaah your so sweet xx
But your not Last >


----------



## aldra

je t’aim

I am last

And your lovely wife who has the same number of kids as me 

Je t’aim


----------



## Christine600

Pardon moi, I'm last!


----------



## aldra

No next to last


----------



## Wilmannie

That’ll be next to me then?


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> That'll be next to me then?


You can be last I don't mind >


----------



## aldra

I do :grin2::grin2:>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not on my watch


----------



## aldra

You watching babe?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't you babe me, I'm a bear, not a pig.


----------



## aldra

Oops sorry babe


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going off you now.


----------



## aldra

You went off me a long time ago

I like bears and pigs 

And being last >


----------



## moblee

:wave: Hi Ladies its MOBLEE time :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

It’s not Friday yet Phil, school isn’t out. Are you on holiday? 
Good. 
‘Cos you’re not last!


----------



## aldra

And neither are you Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I was!


----------



## aldra

True you were Annie

How are you girl ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me am last


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh no you’re not, Bear, that’s me!

(And I’m doing ok, Sandra, thanks. Was it Groucho who said “It sure beats the alternative”! )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No staying power some folk


----------



## Christine600

I'm sooooo lost last! :grin2:

Got word today that the last spare parts have arrived so my van might be working again in early June.  After my local garage managed to drop it - as I told you guys about earlier. Resulting in me going to Spain with and partially sleeping in my SUV.


----------



## moblee

Good luck with that christine x


----------



## jiwawa

Christine600 said:


> I'm sooooo lost last! /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> 
> Got word today that the last spare parts have arrived so my van might be working again in early June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my local garage managed to drop it - as I told you guys about earlier. Resulting in me going to Spain with and partially sleeping in my SUV. /images/smilies/confused.gif


That's been a long wait Christine - I hope the compensation is good!


----------



## Wilmannie

Great news, Christine, hope all goes well now.


----------



## Christine600

Nice place, this.


----------



## aldra

Move over girl

So happy your van is back

Although ...........
Still last


----------



## moblee

Move over darling :crying:


----------



## fdhadi

Ok, I’m closing this now so no more post please. 

That means I’m the last, lights out. 👊


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Morning all.


----------



## moblee

Evening :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

G’Afternoon All!


----------



## moblee

Hello Everyone :grin2::wave:


----------



## Wilmannie

Wet, wet here today, grey and cloudy. 
Hope you’re faring a bit better.

Oh! I’m last! Hadn’t noticed.....


----------



## moblee

Hot,Hot,Hot Down here in the South :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Neither hot nor cold over in Norway. Nothing to do but beeing last.


----------



## moblee

*christine* :love10:
How you doing?


----------



## Christine600

moblee said:


> *christine* :love10:
> How you doing?


Apart from feeling great about beeing last? :grin2:

I'm happy my MH will be ready early june. And I'm glad my mum is moving from her impractical house to a nice flat. Both will allow me to take my MH for a trip soon. :laugh:

How about you? School isn't out yet? :tongue3:


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi All! Glad to read your good news Christine but sorry that you’re not last anymore! 😉


----------



## moblee

>
First again xxxxxxxxx or Last again xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Christine600

Not last, Phil - I am! :grin2:


Tomorrow I'm picking up my van - hope everything is working as it should! :smile2::laugh::smile2:
The most tricky part was the Alde heater. Won't be easy to test tomorrow as the forecast says 26C outside. But hopefully we'll get a cold spell soon. :surprise:


----------



## jiwawa

Excellent news Christine - keep us posted!


----------



## Wilmannie

So pleased for you! As long as I’m last!
(If you want a cold rainy spell, we have plenty here!)


----------



## moblee

:surprise:*five days on top*
It's gotta be Moblee time
:kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

👌 OK Just for a little while 😉


----------



## moblee

Aaaah Thanks x


----------



## Wilmannie

You’re welcome 😇


----------



## moblee

so r u xx


----------



## Wilmannie

My turn again! How is your van Christine?


----------



## moblee

Slipping in for a quickie :surprise: :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Overstayed your welcome then! 
It’s too quiet around here, isn’t it?
But I’m last again!


----------



## moblee

:clock: *Hello*


----------



## Wilmannie

Bye-eee...


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Bye-eee...


Don't go I feel so Alone :frown2:


----------



## HappyHiker

Wow I'm impressed, this has to be the most pointless thread in the entire internet. And its got 2277 pages of posts.
Of which mine is the [email protected] 13:51


----------



## Wilmannie

Welcome, Happy Hiker! They make tv programs about pointless things too.
The point here is...I’m last again...


----------



## moblee

*The point is that I'M last* >


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you did ok minding the post there Phil. 
But move over, I’m last now! (And, by the way, where did you put Sandra and Christine???)


----------



## aldra

Of all the posts on MHF

This is the best, the most genuine , the most pointless......

To those who can’t understand it 

Where did you put us Phill?.....


----------



## Wilmannie

Ah ha! Sandra at last! But you’re not last, I am!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I thought she'd gone ???


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, we’ll all go someday, I suppose, but not quite yet! 
Meanwhile, I’m last again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've very nearly gone.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, I’m not going, I’m always watching for my last chance!


----------



## aldra

Think what you like pudsey 

Even hope 

But I’ll go when I decide not when the rabble does


----------



## shingi

But you already have decided to go ...... several times in fact. Best perhaps not to bang on about leaving ... the boy who cried wolf and all that. It gets a bit wearing.


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, whatever, ..........
But I’m last! 😀


----------



## Christine600

I havent gone anywhere. :grin2: except to the last post


----------



## Wilmannie

Hi Christine, Have you got your full set of wheels back? At last!


----------



## Christine600

Yes, Annie - all wheels and everything else is finally OK with the van.


Unfortunatey my mum has been in and out of hospitals lately so I'm staying with her and helping out. I'm glad I can sleep in the van or she will exhaust herself fuzzing about.


Definately going on a trip later on! In a few weeks I hope.


Oh - and I'm last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

So pleased to hear that you have your van back Christine. You must be delighted! 😃 
Sorry you’re not last though. I am! 😃😜


----------



## aldra

shingi said:


> But you already have decided to go ...... several times in fact. Best perhaps not to bang on about leaving ... the boy who cried wolf and all that. It gets a bit wearing.


Why?
What's wearing ?

Of course to those who wish it so

Meanwhile amongst friends

I'm last, again


----------



## shingi

aldra said:


> Why?
> What's wearing ?
> 
> Of course to those who wish it so
> 
> Meanwhile amongst friends
> 
> I'm last, again


What's wearing is someone saying something and doing the opposite ...... several times!


----------



## Wilmannie

I like to just keep on going until the bitter end in order to be last. (hope I’ve a while to go yet.........., I’m lasting well) 😂😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll be staying a while longer as last


----------



## aldra

shingi said:


> What's wearing is someone saying something and doing the opposite ...... several times!


Get a life , why so interested

What could possibly be wearing about little old me

I'm in , I'm out , I'm last


----------



## Wilmannie

Phew! In and out too fast Sandra! Your out, I’m last!


----------



## aldra

No Annie
You are out girl 
I’m in


----------



## Wilmannie

But not permanently, Sandra, I just keep bouncing back! 
(Not so quickly as I used to, mind you, or so bouncy either, come to think of it!)
So I’m in last again 😁😁😘


----------



## moblee

All this coming & going !
Never mind......Numero uno's Here :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nice of you coming, Phil, but now you’re going!
‘Cos I’m last!


----------



## aldra

And so are you Annie 

Good to see new blood on here 

And old Phil my lovely


----------



## moblee

:crying: 
SO BUSY Nowadays
Rarely find time these days for the internet


----------



## Wilmannie

Never too busy to be last!! 
Schools out Phil, thought you’d be on holiday? 😎
Oops, I’m last again!


----------



## Christine600

I'll sit here if it's OK.


----------



## Wilmannie

You lasted well Christine but now I’m last!


----------



## Christine600

Thank you for keeping the seat warm for me, Annie! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Any time! No problem xx


----------



## aldra

I’ll warm the seat now

And keep it warm


----------



## Christine600

Good - I could need something warm!


Finally on my first summer trip across southern Norway. And Odin sent his largest hammer. :surprise:






*) His son Thor


----------



## aldra

Weather far from summer here Christine 

Will sept bring the sunshine ? At last


----------



## moblee

Good - I could need something warm!

if you were a bit closer  >


----------



## moblee

:wink2: Last, Last, poster
I always knew I'd be the one


----------



## aldra

So did I


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too! Just have to keep trying!😀


----------



## Christine600

I'm trying, but it does not always work!


----------



## moblee

Christine600 said:


> I'm trying, but it does not always work!


Very trying >


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!😁


----------



## aldra

Well I’ll just slip in 

As last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Well I'll just slip in
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> My kinda Girl :surprise: >


----------



## aldra

My kinda a guy:kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

Well, you’ve had quite long enough, you two!
I’m back at last!


----------



## aldra

Get out Annie 

Wrecking my romantic dreams 

I’m last


----------



## moblee

ccasion7: It's Friday


----------



## aldra

Well I left you the Friday feeling

Move over it’s Saturday Babe 
And I’m last


----------



## moblee

:love7: Move over Darling >


----------



## Wilmannie

Just keep moving you two! 
I’m last!


----------



## aldra

Such a spoil sport Annie 
You can be last

After me


----------



## moblee

Yes you can be last annie x


----------



## aldra

It’s never Friday again 
Is it babe?


----------



## Wilmannie

Not quite, at least it isn’t here! It’s raining though. But I’m last!😃


----------



## moblee

*friday again*

:greenjumpers:


----------



## aldra

It’s sunday here

Am I last?


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, you were, Sandra. But now it’s Monday and here I am! At last!


----------



## moblee

I'll just slip in for a Monday night quickie >


----------



## Wilmannie

Back to work with you Phil!
I’m last again!


----------



## moblee

it's Moblee time :forcefeed:\\/


----------



## aldra

Actually it’s me time

To be last


----------



## moblee

well if you say so.......>


----------



## aldra

Well I do

Well maybe 

Gosh you are so lovely Phil

Ok, stiff upper lip 

You are out


----------



## moblee

Stiff what ? >

Actually I'm last :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Not for long


----------



## moblee

I'm last :greenjumpers: & THATS THE way I like it >


----------



## aldra

Time for a change now

Where are Annie and Christine hiding?


----------



## Wilmannie

Not far away Sandra, I’m right here, in fact. In last place!
(but always pleased to have visitors, of course)


----------



## aldra

Welcome Annie 

I’ll leave you to be last

Oops


----------



## Wilmannie

Thank you Sandra! Sending you hugs 🤗 🤗


----------



## Christine600

I'm out of hiding! :grin2:




Been really busy with both my parents having health issues and living at different ends of the country after they divorced a century ago. 



Now they are both halfway sorted so I can kick back and relax a bit. Booked in on a campsite for some relaxation. My motorhome is really a big help. But not the best time to go abroad.


----------



## aldra

Hope they are soon both better health wise Christine

Relax now, it will soon be Christmas again >

Good to here from you at last

I mean next to last:grin2:


----------



## bushnk

Is it bad for one of the newest members to have the last post?
i'll guess i'll find out.
Safe travels all.


----------



## aldra

Not at all

Welcome 

You were last 

Basically that’s the message of this thread

You were last 

And you will be again


----------



## Christine600

It's nice to be last for a while though.


----------



## aldra

Is that long enough Christine?


----------



## moblee

I don't care who's last as long........... as long as it's
*ME* >


----------



## aldra

Enough

Move over

It isn’t even Friday, 

It must be half term , slacker :kiss:


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> Enough
> 
> Move over
> 
> It isn't even Friday,
> 
> It must be half term , slacker :kiss:


:surprise: i've never been so flabbergasted !!!!


----------



## Wilmannie

But you will be again, I’m sure! ‘Cos I’m last!


----------



## aldra

I sent a kiss Phil

You are so hard Annie

But not last my lovely one 

It’s me


----------



## moblee

We can take turns being on Top :surprise: >


----------



## aldra

Of course we can

With my joints

Underneath is done for 

But am i last?


----------



## moblee

:kiss: xxxxxx :smile2:


----------



## aldra

:kiss::kiss:>>


----------



## Christine600

I don't care who is on top as long as I am last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

You were Christine :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Well I'm bottoming out here! :grin2:


----------



## moblee

Oh well if I must I must xxx

Plus it's FRIDAY :grin2:


----------



## aldra

It is my lovely boy

It’s Friday, special to those who work, to me just another day

And I’m last


----------



## moblee

aldra said:


> It is my lovely boy
> 
> It's Friday, special to those who work, to me just another day
> 
> And I'm last


You was >


----------



## aldra

I am


----------



## Wilmannie

No! It’s me again!


----------



## aldra

It was Annie >


----------



## moblee

:love9::wav::happy1::greenjumpers: 
it's FRIDAY


----------



## Christine600

More like saturday! :kermit::kermit::kermit:


----------



## Wilmannie

It’s Sunday here in Peniscola and it’s been a lovely day!
I’m last. OK!


----------



## aldra

A lovely day here too

Opps is that me last


----------



## moblee

i'd better take this post forward 

:love7:


----------



## aldra

Soon be Friday again 

How time flies, nearly Christmas


----------



## Wilmannie

It does. I’m not in a hurry, though, so I’ll look after last place for a while.


----------



## Philh67

Hi everyone 😄 Just joined the group 👍 But am I the last or latest to join?


----------



## aldra

You are last

Well you were Phill


----------



## aldra

Phil

This is a totally waste of space thread

We, we love the people who post

We know them so well

With one liners

We never disagree with each other

And when things are wrong with each other we know 

Just by a line 

Think carefully before you join 

It’s a waste of time and effort

By many


----------



## Wilmannie

But all comers are welcome- as long as they leave me in last place!! 😁


----------



## Christine600

You are very welcome, Phil, but don't expect to stay last for long! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Ignore them Phill

Stay as long as you like 

Oops


----------



## Wilmannie

As long as I’m last!😁


----------



## aldra

Move over Annie
My need is greater than yours :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Wattdyamean! I need more grandchildren!
But I’ll settle for being last I suppose.


----------



## aldra

Careful what you wish for Annie 

You really need more grand kids ?

If so iso hope you have them


----------



## Wilmannie

I wish!
The baby in our family is 32years old and they seem to have lost the knack of breeding!!

But at least I’m last!


----------



## aldra

Sounds lovely 

Our oldest Grandchild is 26

Our youngest 
16 months 

11 between 

And another one on the way

That’s a lot of I Phones 

But a lot of silence 

Sandra


----------



## moblee

I'm last 
Well it is FRIDAY

:wav::blob7: phew


----------



## aldra

Bloody hell

Friday comes with monotonous regularity

Thank goodness :kiss::wink2:


----------



## moblee

Atleast once a week 
:laugh:>


----------



## aldra

So true babe


----------



## Christine600

Not friday!


But still a nice day to be last!


And since it's raining I hope to stay for a while!


----------



## aldra

Never, it isn’t raining is it Christine 

It’s always raining here it seems


----------



## moblee

it's raining men hallelujah :grin2:

Especially Moblee >


----------



## aldra

I wish :kiss::grin2:


----------



## moblee

Aah my Northern Tottie :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Will you behave yourself Phill?

Well ok , maybe not :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## moblee

well guess what day it is ?

FRIDAY :wav:


----------



## aldra

It is babe


----------



## Wilmannie

Nope! Not Friday Phil! It’s Saturday here! 🤗 And I’m last!


----------



## aldra

Sat here too Annie 

And a beautiful day it is too, frosty start and sunshine


----------



## moblee

:kiss::kiss:It's Monday & Moblee's last​


----------



## Christine600

You're right!


It is raining Moblees! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

You’re right Christine! It’s raining! And the rain in Spain isn’t all on the plain either, it’s at the seaside too!
But at least I’m last!


----------



## aldra

Was a lovely day today....ish

Tomorrow rain, sorting out the gardens, pots put to bed in the greenhouse

Pressure hosing needed , out side trees are now lit up for Christmas 

Special now as we never thought we would be celebrating another Christmas together 

Of course he had to get a new cancer of the bowel, just before Christmas

What’s with this guy?

He attracts cancers like a bee to flowers 

Am I last?


----------



## moblee

\\/ Friday :grin2:

Best of Luck to Albert :smile2:


----------



## aldra

So it is Friday again 

He’s fine Phil

All cut out , keyhole surgery is a wonderful thing


----------



## moblee

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]

*FELIZ NAVIDAD*


----------



## moblee

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]


----------



## moblee

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]


----------



## aldra

Enough 

I’m last babe


----------



## moblee

:la:

[URL=https://kartinki.info/]


----------



## aldra

You are such a pain

But I’m last 

Merry Christmas babe


----------



## moblee

:santa:


----------



## aldra

No,I’m still last


----------



## Wilmannie

Me now!
Sending you all best wishes for a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 🎄🎄🍾🍷🍾


----------



## The Boombas

It's Us.... Happy New Year to one & all


----------



## esquire

Can I play for a little while?


----------



## aldra

A very happy new year to all lasters 

May 2020 be a good one


----------



## moblee

2020 A very good year I hope xx


----------



## Wilmannie

Happy New Year to one and all and best wishes for the new decade 😘


----------



## Wilmannie

And I’m last! 🤗


----------



## aldra

Well you were Annie :kiss:


----------



## Wilmannie

But I am! Honest, I’m last! 😘


----------



## aldra

Go on 

Your honesty has done it 

You are

Sorry you were last


----------



## moblee

i'm last
HONEST XX


----------



## aldra

:kiss::kiss::kiss::wink2:


----------



## moblee

:love7: My Northern Tottie


----------



## aldra

Behave yourself

You’ll have Annie and Christine jealous >

But I’m last I guess

At last:grin2:


----------



## moblee

yes you were last but it won't last :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Nothing lasts forever!
But, just right now, I’m last! 😘


----------



## Christine600

Got a new computer. Trouble logging on this site. 



But now on the old machine!


:nerd:


----------



## aldra

Good to hear from you Christine at last

Was wondering where you were 

That’s me last again then ?


----------



## moblee

last as always !!!


----------



## Christine600

You're always next to last too :wink2:


----------



## moblee

CHRISTINE When I say i'm last I kinda mean it > :grin2::grin2::grin2: xxx


----------



## aldra

So I’m last again without really meaning to be :nerd:


----------



## moblee

:angel::wave::wav: 
Moblee time xx


----------



## Christine600

I'm kinda last too! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes Phil, and just for a little while there you were right!
Now I’m last!


----------



## Christine600

Only kinda last, Annie! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

And lastly .......
I’ll just say I’m last >


----------



## Christine600

A justified last - while it lasted :grin2:


----------



## aldra

My turn again


----------



## Christine600

Well turned, Sandra!


----------



## Wilmannie

And I’ve turned up last!


----------



## Christine600

Turns out you're next to last too!


----------



## moblee

i'm last :love7:


----------



## Christine600

Well done, Phil!


And amost half the way towards the weekend! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Phil will you just get back to work:love4:

It’s not half term yet, it’s not Friday :kiss:

Get back in line

Christine, I'm last

Shaken not stirred


----------



## moblee

:greenjumpers: Half term soon :kiss:
:wav:


----------



## moblee

*and i'm last xxxx*


----------



## moblee

moblee said:


> *and i'm last xxxx*


It had to happen > xx


----------



## moblee

I'M Last, its friday & its Valentines day *BLISS* X


----------



## aldra

Happy Valentine’s Day to all


----------



## moblee

Happy valentines day to you Sandra ?????? >


----------



## aldra

Get on with the BLISS babe :love5:


----------



## moblee

BLISS is over i'm worn out >


----------



## Wilmannie

I’m sorry you’re worn out, Phil, have a rest now that I’m last!


----------



## moblee

wilmannie said:


> i'm sorry you're worn out, phil, have a rest now that i'm last!


*okay thanks* x >


----------



## aldra

Enough rest

I’m last


----------



## moblee

I'll have to slip in for a Tuesday night Quickie >


----------



## aldra

Ok I get it 
Boost no longer >

I’m last


----------



## Wilmannie

Was that boost or boast, just a typo perhaps??
(and I’m last)


----------



## moblee

Wilmannie said:


> Was that boost or boast, just a typo perhaps??
> (and I'm last)


No Toast like your Last place >


----------



## Christine600

A nice weekend at last


----------



## moblee

My school closes Friday but I'll be in Deep cleansing the following week (I'm a caretaker) as you know
Stay safe xxxx


----------



## Christine600

I've parked my Motorhome close to my mum's place so that I can do the shopping for her. I guess I'm staying here for a while...


----------



## moblee

Shopping in England is very bad
Selfish people bulk buying & not caring about others x


----------



## shingi

moblee said:


> Shopping in England is very bad
> Selfish people bulk buying & not caring about others x


It's bad in lots of countries ie., Australia, South Africa, The States. It's not just in the UK. People are scared and not thinking rationally or compassionately.
Sad but true.
Linda


----------



## aldra

Don’t usually post in lent

But times are strange

Keep safe all of you

Love and last

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Glad you’re all safe and parked up for the crisis.
We’re 2weeks home from Spain and now tucked up at home for 12 weeks.
Best wishes to you all. We’ll last it out! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Christine600

Sometimes I feel like all this isn't real.


But it is!


And so is me being last! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

I’m fine, apart from having a TIA, or mini stroke

Due it seems to irregular heart beats which allows blood to pool and clot 

The hospital was fantastic , the stroke team second to non

Now on modern anticoagulants and will be monitored 

I have a cough and cold , not I think the corona virus, but I need to take care as I’m on immuno suppressant drugs to prevent my immune system attacking my joints 

Take care all of you

I’m last

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Sorry you’re having so many health problems Sandra and I hope that this period of isolation will allow you to rest and rebuild your strength a bit.
Best wishes, just last it out!😘


----------



## aldra

Definitely lasting it Annie


----------



## Christine600

Best wishes to all here - like the last posts here this ordeal will pass.


But in the meantime - I'm last! :grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Me too!
But just keeping the post warm for Sandra. 😘


----------



## aldra

Thanks Annie
You take a rest now


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh wow! Great to have you back with us Sandra, so pleased you’re feeling better!
I’m last, though, but you can just keep moving me on......


----------



## aldra

Much better Annie 

Still unsteady but now able to eat and drink

Last for now


----------



## Wilmannie

That’s good. Rest and recuperate. 
(I think I’ve sneaked into last place again though)


----------



## aldra

Right, are we all present and accounted for?
all ok?
That’s me last then:grin2:


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh good Sandra. So pleased you’re feeling better. That’s us just about back to normal then. 
Lasting it out!
Oops!.....
For a minute there I forgot that we’re probably now incarcerated for a year or so.
Never mind.........just have to try to last it out. 
So I’m last - right?


----------



## Wilmannie

Last. 
Right?


----------



## aldra

Think you were last.....twice Annie


----------



## Wilmannie

Oh well, third time lucky!


----------



## aldra

We need to hear from the others that all is well Annie

Where are they?

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie

Yes, you’re right Sandra.
Come on, you others. How are you all? Christine? Phil? Anyone out there?
I don’t really, seriously, absolutely and forever and ever .... want To Be Last........


----------



## Christine600

I'm here!


Soon I'll have my MH in for it's MOT and regular service. Then I'll be ready for the summer. Probably can't go very far but...


----------



## aldra

Great to hear from you 

How’s covid In your area?


----------



## Christine600

In my county we have had 4-5 infected and no deaths - but we also haven't tested many so there might be some undiscovered infections around. 



And now some of the restrictions are being lifted across the country - for people without added risk factors. My mum has got many of those so I'm staying close so that I can help her stay at home.


We are planning an outing in the MH soon - something to look forward to!




How are you doing, Phil?


----------



## Wilmannie

That’s good Christine, seems your country is escaping the worst of covid spread, I hope your Mum keeps safe and that you can use your MoHo again soon. We’re still having too many new cases daily in our area so anticipate restrictions for some time.
So now, Phil, how about you?
‘Cos I’m last again.....


----------



## aldra

Yep where is he Annie
Noticed by his absence 

Hope all is well

Is that me last?


----------



## Christine600

aldra said:


> Is that me last?


Not any longer! :grin2:

My MH is in for it's MOT and they called about it needing new rear brakes and a new windshield. So I guess it's in for a bit longer.

When I get it back I'll take my mum for an outing to the next county over. She is getting exited about the planning.

Since she is in the high risk group for the virus we'll have food delivered home to bring with and keep to ourselves the whole trip.


----------



## aldra

Sounds great, we can’t travel yet

Well we can but not to other counties in the MH

Most places are closed, take care of your mum Christine 

Where is Phil?


----------



## Christine600

Hi all! Last again :smile2:




They called from the garage. They got the wrong parts for my brakes. So I have to be patient for a few more days. But it's raining so we would not have taken a trip anyway.


We are now allowed to go anywhere except abroad. That is we can go abroad but then we'll be quarantined upon return and the insurance isn't valid so it can get very expensive. 



The govt also recommends that we don't travel much - visit the next county or two over and then stay put until we return home. But if we really need to we can go further. People interpret "really need to" in different ways. :nerd:


----------



## Wilmannie

Good for you Christine and I hope you get out and about really soon.
Unfortunately, we’re ‘shielding’ so in Scotland that still means confined to the house and garden - except for going out for a bit of exercise, that is. 
Looks like we probably won’t get away much in the MoHo this year but at least we’re dodging the virus!
And I’m last !! 🥳


----------



## aldra

Keep dodging it Annie

I didn’t and I was really ill , at times I would have been happy to die

Albert still worries He should have called an ambulance when my lips went blue and I struggled to breath , but I didn’t know I did , And I’d rather have died with him close by to me

He was by my side day and night , he surely must have been infected, he slept in the same bed, wouldn’t dream of leaving me at night 

But in the event I started to recover 

Still trying to get over it, it leaves a legacy 

A nasty disease I wouldn’t wish on anyone

Sandra


----------



## Christine600

I got my MH back! :grin2: First they sent the wrong spare parts. Then the mechanic needed a sick leave. But now I'm writing this from inside my van!


I have planned two small trips. My dad is in a care home - and now they allow visitors! Preferably outside in their garden. And with distancing. So I'll go in a week or so - need to schedule the visit with them. And it's a two day trip just to get there.



Then a bit later I'm taking my mum for a few days to the next county over. It's a new motorhome site I haven't visited yet.


Sandra - I'm hoping the effects from the nasty virus will eventually be gone! :kiss:


----------



## aldra

Great I bet your Dad will delighted to see you Christine

Hope you and your mum enjoy your little trip, keep her safe


----------



## Wilmannie

So 😢 sorry you were so ill Sandra and hope that a nice long sunny summer comes along to build you up again.
Christine, that’s really good news and I hope both trips are a great success. It’s well to enjoy your parents company while you can.
We’re finding stay at home isolation hard, missing our family, but it will all pass - we just have to make sure that we don’t !! .....😅
Have to last it out!! I’m last again !!


----------



## Christine600

Isolation is hard, Wilmannie - I so agree!


Separation from family and friends is the worst part of this epidemic for me. No illness among my people so far and only a few furlonged - my brother for less than a month. I hope we can manage to avoid another wave even when people become more careless every week it seems.


All plans for the spring and summer went out the window. But I do manage to keep up some of the more important tasks such as being


last :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Good to know

Me I’m not really that well, joints are painful and I’m very stiff which makes me unstable

In spite of a morphine patch

Ive not been well since I had Covid , spend more time resting and reading in bed than up, I have really bad back pain which is only relieved by lying down 

I think my kidneys maybe affected as I sweat all night and the bed is damp, I’ve had a couple of bad urine infections, relieved but not fully cured by antibiotics, prescribed after a phone consultation 

But I can’t see a doctor or a rheumatologist so I don’t know what else to do

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

aldra said:


> I think my kidneys maybe affected as I sweat all night and the bed is damp.
> 
> Sandra


This is not meant to be flippant Sandra but have you tried a lighter duvet?

I was having the same problem n went down to a 3TOG - SO much better!!


----------



## aldra

I’m not hot Jean

I have a very light goose down low tog duvet

I can’t take any weight on my joints

I just seem to sweat, I wake up several times a night and the bed is cold and damp

I know I do have some problem with my kidney function which is why I’m not allowed anti inflammatory drugs

I just wonder if Covid has further affected my kidneys and I am concerned about the urinary infections

I’m due a blood test for my methotrexate medication so I’ll take a urine sample and request a full blood test and kidney function test at the same time 

I’ll speak to the practise nurse at the surgery on Monday to arrange it

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

So many things cause sweating eg a blood imbalance.


----------



## jiwawa

Good luck with that Sandra - I hope you get some support on Monday.


----------



## Christine600

This virus sounds very nasty! I hope you can get some answers and help getting better! :kiss:


----------



## Christine600

Hah! :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Glad to see you are...oops sorry were last Christine


----------



## Christine600

Same to you, Sandra


----------



## aldra

Keep enjoying those travels Christine, a few photos would be good for those of us stuck at home

That’s me.....at last


----------



## Christine600

I will have a look at what is on my phone. If I don't forget. I'm very good at forgetting. 0


----------



## aldra

Not forgetting to be last though eh?

Almost last that is :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Christine600 said:


> I will have a look at what is on my phone. If I don't forget. I'm very good at forgetting. 0


Here are a couple of images from Groven Camping in the Norwegian mountains. In the Telemark region.

They have a separate motorhome area which was nice with electricity and water on each lot.


----------



## aldra

Lovely views Christine , thanks


----------



## jiwawa

That looks beautiful Christine - what are the temperatures like?


----------



## aldra

You going for last Jean

Move over girl :grin2::wink2:


----------



## jiwawa

I seldom comment Sandra but I was taken with the pics.


----------



## aldra

This is one thread you don’t even need to comment on to be last Jean 

Just a smiley will reserve the last place.... for a short time:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

Ah, but you know I can't do smilies Sandra (on EMV).

But I CAN be last!


----------



## aldra

Indeed you can girl :grin2:

Oopss:wink2:


----------



## Christine600

jiwawa said:


> That looks beautiful Christine - what are the temperatures like?


Ah it was a very hot day - for the mountains. 25C or thereabouts. In the winter I'm sure they have -25C occasionally.


----------



## aldra

That’s cold Christine 

But no reason for you to be last


----------



## Christine600

The rain outside drove me to the computer today and this last post.


----------



## aldra

Is it raining ?

Today has been dry after almost a month of rain 

Why August is so wet I can’t understand


----------



## Christine600

Both rain and sun today. So not half bad! And no excuse for not being last here. :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Enough

Move over Christine 

I’m last


----------



## Christine600

My turn, Sandra


----------



## aldra

It was Christine :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been bestest for a while


----------



## aldra

Hi Kev, you can be best, but not last ........yet


----------



## Christine600

It is best to be last as always.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You speak the truth.


----------



## aldra

Just remembered Kev has blocked me

Wise move, he’s last whenever I post


----------



## Christine600

Well - I'm last now


----------



## aldra

Well you were my lovely one

It’s me now


----------



## Christine600

And now it's me!


Just letting you all know I really could need a cup of coffee.


----------



## aldra

And why not have one Christine

It’s 4 o'clock according to the time on your post, another hour or so before my glass of wine time

But while I wait I’m last


----------



## Christine600

This place looks like it's available.


I'll take it.


----------



## aldra

Haven’t heard from Annie in a while hope she is ok

Meanwhile I’ll hold the last place for her


----------



## Christine600

Well held, Sandra! :surprise:


----------



## aldra

Hi Christine, I’ll hold on a while longer :grin2:


----------



## Christine600

Ok


----------



## aldra

But I’m happy for you to be last


----------



## moblee

Hello everyone
Thought I'd try & post as I've not been a subscriber for a few years now.
How's everyone doing okay I hope xx


----------



## raynipper

All OK this side of the channel Moblee.
Thanks for asking but things don't look so good over there according to the media.
Yes, long time no 'hear'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still here.


----------



## jiwawa

Hahaha! A blast from the past! Good to see you posting again.


----------



## aldra

For you Moblee 

Yes I’d post

We’ve posted for years with never a cross word, last member to post

Ridiculed by many

But I met you and others, we just clicked, no great discoveries 

Just friendship and laughter

I actually know a bit about your family, six kids, same as me

I always thought this thread was about friendship and laughter but we understood it was deeper

But you needed to post to find out

Anyway

And all these years later what thread can claim that?

I’d never post for anyone else

A guy who posted Christmas , who posted anything we needed, sweetheart emoticons 

Just friendship

How long ago was MHF a place of safety for those who actually just needed a friend 

And yes I have friends on here, gathered from years ago

But can new members feel the same

Can we decide threads are rubbish because we have never understood them

Are we judging our forum according to others

Or is our strength that we actually care about about our members

We will cry with misfortune, worry about the health of ours, mourn our dead, yes we have our dead on this forum

Anyway, I’m out

I just was motivated for a moment

My joints are bad 

Sandra


----------



## moblee

Hello sandra 
Lovely to hear from you, it's been a while I just sat here last night and thought I wonder what's happening on Mhf so I posted.
I'm not a paid up member anymore No computer either just the internet on a mobile phone nowadays!!
Lots of love
Phil xx


----------



## jiwawa

You probably ARE a paid up member - it's a year or two I think since the one-off payment gave you life-time membership. Or did that revoke that when I wasn't looking?


----------



## creek.philip

Good evening


----------



## GMJ

Welcome Philip


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just pulled onto a camping and caravan club camp site to use the services, I didn't know you had to be a member, anywY a new bloke said yeah go ahead, then the jobsworth turned up and said members only, the site is less than half they should be grateful for any extra money IMHO anyway as I'd started filling and emptying he let us continue £7.65 with showers.


----------

